# Let's see those All Mountain setups



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

This is where you can post your static couch or garage shots of your ride. Please list setup specs.

Here is a template for you to cut and paste:


Frame Size & Color:
Fork:
Brakes:
Cranks:
Front Derailleur:
Rear Derailleur:
Pedals:
Stem:
Handlebar:
Seatpost:
Saddle:
Bottom Bracket:
Cassette:
Headset:
Grips:
Front Tire:
Front Rim:
Front Hub/Skewer:
Rear Tire:
Rear Rim:
Rear Hub/Skewer
Weight


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

_** Frame Size & Color: 05 Turner 6 Pack - Small - Orange
* RFX 5" Rocker
* Rear Shock: Fox DHX Air
* Fork: Zocchi 66SL 
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 203mm, Goodridge lines
* Cranks: FSA Carbon Mega Exo 22 / 32 rings and FSA bashguard
* Front Derailleur: Sram X Gen
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.0
* Pedals: Shimano 646
* Stem: Thomson Elite, 90mm, 5 deg
* Handlebar: FSA Carbon DH 710mm, 40mm rise
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper 4"
* Saddle: WTB Laser V Team DH Ti
* *__*Bottom Bracket: FSA integrated
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
* Chain: SRAM PC909
* Headset: Chris King Steelset w/ Orange top cap
* Grips: ODI lock-on Oury pattern
* Front Tire: 2.35 Blue Groove
* Front Rim: DT 5.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: I9 - 20mm axle
* Rear Tire: 2.35 Nevegal,
* Rear Rim: DT 5.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: I9, Hope Skewer
* Shifters: Sram X.9 Triggers
* Seatclamp: Hope QR
* Chainguide: Heim 3 Guide
* Weight: 34.5lbs*_


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Yeti 575 Large Team Turquoise 
* Fork: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air UTurn
* Brakes: Avid Juicy
* Cranks: Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x9
* Pedals: Crank Bros Eggbeater SL
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: FSA KForce Carbon XC
* Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
* Saddle: Specialized BG Pro
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR Integrated
* Cassette: SRAM PG990
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Pedros Lock-ons
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.35
* Front Rim: DT 5.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley/Maxle
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: DT 5.1 
* Rear Hub/Skewer : Hadley/DT Skewer
* Shifters: Sram X.9 Triggers
* Seatclamp: Hope QR
* Weight: 29.9lbs


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Who the heck!...*

Put you in charge??? I just knew you or one of those other Turner minions would come over here and try to take over...LOL!

Actually, this is a good idea...but what the heck is a template? You need to speak English...simple English...remember, we're not all Turner people here. Actually my computer wouldn't allow me the cut/paste option, but here's a handmade version.

Frame Size & Color: Nomad, large, ano slate
Fork: Fox Van 36
Brakes: Hayes Mags--8" front, 6" rear
Cranks: Hone, 170mm w/e13 bashguard & MRP/LRP chain roller
Front Der: XT
Rear Der: Sram X7
Pedals: Shimano DX647
Stem: 50mm Salsa
Handlebar: Easton 2" carbon Monkeylite
Seatpost: Salsa Shaft--1" setback
Saddles: Specialized BG something or other
BB: Shimano Hone
Cassette: 8spd steel XTR 12-32
Headset: FSA Orbit 
Grips: ODI lock-ons
Front Tire: 2.5 WTB Weirwolf Race--running Stan's tubeless
Rear Tire: 2.3 WTB Weirwolf Freeride--running Stan's tubeless
Wheelset front & rear: CrossMax XL disc


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

TNC said:


> Put you in charge??? I just knew you or one of those other Turner minions would come over here and try to take over...LOL!
> 
> Actually, this is a good idea...but what the heck is a template? You need to speak English...simple English...remember, we're not all Turner people here.


Jdub figured it out! Just copy his post and add your info  

Is a Bullit AM or FR or DH???


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*My Dynamic Dou*

Always a Changing...








Both Bikes Great Fun, but the Ells gets neglected more...the Banshee is such a great riding bike....
geared or gearless...









* Ellsworth Id*
* Frame Size & Color: Medium / Non-Caucasion
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain 1 - Caucasion
* Shock: Romic D shock
* Brakes: Avid Juicy7 8f-6r
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC with bash
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: CB Mallet Cs
* Stem: Race Face Zues
* Handlebar:Easton Scandium DH bar
* Shifters - XT 
* Seatpost:Thomson w/ Salsa QR colar
* Saddle:WTB Lazer V
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Evolve 
* Cassette: SRAM 
* Headset:Chris King Dreadset rasta
* Grips: OURY with Odi Lock ons and Hope Bar Plugs
* Front Tire: Michelin Hot S UST
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Front Hub/Skewer: Salsa
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer Salsa
* Weight 32.5lb









*Banshee Scirocco SS*
* Frame Size & Color: Medium / Azur
* Fork: Pike Team w/ poplok
* Brakes: Avid mech with Avid SD7 levers Hope Gothic rotors 10f/6r
* Cranks: Race Face Turbine Salsa Chain Ring 36T
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: N/A Soulcraft Convert tensioner
* Pedals: CB Mallet Ms
* Stem: Race Face Diabolus
* Handlebar:Easton Scandium DH bar
* Shifters - N/A 
* Seatpost:Thomson w/ Hope QR colar
* Saddle:WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Square Taper 
* Cassette: N/A Endless Kickass Cog 22T
* Headset:Chris King 
* Grips: OURY with Odi Lock ons and Hope Bar Plugs
* Front Tire: Michelin Hot S UST
* Front Rim: Mavic Deemax 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Maxel
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic Deemax 
* Rear Hub/Skewer BigassBolt
* Weight 28.8lb









*Banshee Scirocco in Gear Mode*
* Front Derailleur: Sram X.0
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Shifters - XT 
* Cassette: SRAM
* Weight 30+lb (guessing)


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Yeti 575 (orange)
* Fork: 130 Vanilla RL
* Brakes: Hayes HFX 9
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT or LX (I can't remember) 
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT or LX (I can't remember on this one too)
* Pedals: Shimano M520
* Stem: Race Face Evolve XC
* Handlebar: I think they are Race Face also
* Seatpost: Race Face Evolve XC
* Saddle: WTB Yeti 
* Bottom Bracket: I think it's a Race Face Evolve XC
* Cassette: SRAM 9 speed I think
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Yeti
* Front Tire: Kenda Cortez 2.4
* Front Rim: Mavic XC 317
* Front Hub/Skewer: Not sure
* Rear Tire: Kenda Cortez 2.4
* Rear Rim: Mavic XC 317
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Not sure


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Lol!*



SSINGA said:


> Jdub figured it out! Just copy his post and add your info
> 
> Is a Bullit AM or FR or DH???


You're behind the times...my Nomad definitely qualifies as AM. Your Bullit comment brings up a good point, though. The Bullit, and many others I'd bet, can go both ways depending on the build. Maybe even one of those travel-reduced VP Frees would qualify depending on the setup and use. I wonder if there will be any flame wars over the "what is" and "what isn't" aspect of AM? I can hear the hate and discontent now...LOL!


----------



## carnetorta (Aug 1, 2004)

*can i play?*

CHUMBA Racing 2006 EVO
6 inches of travel
Maverick DUC32
Fox DHX Air
XT Rear Derailleur
XT Trigger shifters
Avid Carbon brake levers
Avid Juicy brakes, 7 inch rotors
DT Swiss wheels
Cane Creek Headset
XT Cranks
Shimano 959 Pedals
Thomson Stem 
Answer Carbon bars
Weight: 30.5 lbs.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Cool new board!*

* Frame Size & Color: SM Yeti 575 Turquoise
* Fork: Pushed Talas RLC
* Brakes: Hayes HFX9 Carbon
* Cranks: RF Deus XC
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: 959
* Stem: 120mm Thomson X4
* Handlebar: RF Next 
* Seatpost: Giant carbon
* Saddle: Flite
* Bottom Bracket: RF Deus X
* Cassette: XTR 11-32
* Headset: S2
* Grips: bar tape
* Front Tire: Mutano 2.4 (Stans)
* Front Rim: XTR wheelset
* Front Hub/Skewer: XTR
* Rear Tire: Jones TR 2.25 (Stans)
* Rear Rim: XTR wheelset
* Rear Hub/Skewer XTR
Weight: 26.5lbs


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

That Chumba!...Now there's something you don't see everyday...and I say that politely...LOL!


----------



## FattyBri (Feb 24, 2006)

My just-ordered Turner 5-Spot is still in the building stage, but i'll list the pile of parts!

* Frame Size & Color: *Large, annodized black*
* Fork: *Fox 130RLC*
* Brakes: *undecided*
* Cranks: *XT*
* Front Derailleur: *SRAM X-generation*
* Rear Derailleur: *SRAM x.9*
* Pedals: *left over shimano 520s*
* Stem: *Thomson X4 *
* Handlebar: *undecided*
* Seatpost: *Thompson Elite*
* Saddle: *undecided*
* Bottom Bracket: *shimano*
* Cassette: *Sram 970*
* Headset: *Chris King*
* Grips: *undecided*
* Front Tire:
* Front Rim: *Mavic Enduro*
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:
* Rear Rim: *Mavic Enduro*
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight who knows???


















Don't have a pick of the black annodized, but here is blue annodized.

I dont know how All-mountain it will be, but i plan on at least very aggresive XC or XXXC as it was called earlier!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

2005 Enduro Expert frame, (L)
Fox 36 TALAS
Supergo Launch FR wheel (32 hole Azonic Outlaws)
Maxxis Minions (DHF front DHR rear)
Downhill tubes
Thomson X4 stem
Enduro 31.8 riser bars
Avid Juicy 7 brakes (8" front, 6" rear)
SRAM X7 8 speed shifter
ODI Ruffian Lock-Ons
Enduro Seat post clamp
Enduro Seat post
Enduro Saddle
Progressive 5th Element CV/t remote resi shock
e13 SRS chainguide
Shimano hollowtech XT ISIS cranks
e13 36t guidewheel
SRAM X7 derailleur
SRAM 8 speed cassette
sRAM 8 speed chain

*cough* ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| *cough*
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

Frame Size & Color = Giant reign 3 (silver)
* Fork:= Manitou Sherman flick 150-110 mm (standard quick release version)
* Brakes:=Hayes sole (maby to be replaced soon by bb7's)
* Cranks:= Race Face Ride XC ISIS 22/32/bashguard
* Front Derailleur:= Shimano Lx
* Rear Derailleur:= Shimano Lx
* Pedals:= Crankbros mallet m (silver) or time atack aluminum
* Stem:= easton 6061 alloy
* Handlebar:= Easton EA30 low rise
* Seatpost:= Easton EA50 350x30.9
* Saddle:= WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket:= Race Face SRX ISIS
* Cassette:= SRAM PG950 11-34T, 9 speed
* Headset:= FSA Orbit Z, ACB
* Grips:= Stock (soon to be replaced)
* Front Tire:= Hutchinson Bulldog AirLight, wire 26x2.3
* Front Rim:= Alex DP20 32H
* Front Hub/Skewer:= Formula Disc 32H
* Rear Tire = :Hutchinson Bulldog AirLight, wire 26x2.3
* Rear Rim:= Alex DP20 32H
* Rear Hub/Skewer = Formula Disc 32H
* Weight = 32-33ish

Oh and TNC i want your bike !!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I give you, the rubber bullit! (Supergo Weyless housebrand bullit clone - 6-7" swappable travel, takes up to a 8-9" fork, 5 year warrantee, Easton RAD tubing front triangle. One big @ss sealed bearing pivot. We'll see what Performance does for me if I break it...... but since I only paid $400 f0or the frame/shock, I won't be too put out. It'll just be a question of what to replace it with......









(apologies for the crappy pics)










* Frame Size & Color: small/green with Swinger 4 way Air, front and rear shock bolts (beefy M8 bolts)
* Fork: Rock Shox Lyrik coil
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 203mm front/185mm rear alu lever bolts
* Cranks: Race Face Deus XC with alloy granny, alu crank and ring bolts, Blackspire Stinger guide, Goldtooth bashring
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT something or other
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x.9 short cage
* Pedals: Shimano M646
* Stem: Thomson X-4 50mm
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper 2" rise, uncut
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper Descnder, Hope seat tube clamp
* Saddle: WTB ti rail something or other
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Deus, the DH version 
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34, only using 8 cogs, with SRP alu lockring
* Headset: IRD Technoglide, SRP alu topcap
* Grips: Rogue lock ons, with Dangerboy billet outer clamps
* Front Tire: varies* Front Rim: Syncros DP25
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb 20mm
* Rear Tire: varies
* Rear Rim: DT 5.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hadley with bolt through axle









* Weight 35# as shown, balloons into the 38 range with full on DH tires. A few ti and alu goodies here and there. At my whopping 165# all loaded up and ready to ride, I get away with the light stuff on a big bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*Working dude AM bike....*

Well... here's a "light duty" AM bike ... not XC obviously, but not big hit as many of your rigs....

* Main purpose: Average Trail Riding
* Trail terrain: Mostly dry clayish or clayish mud
* Frame: Titus Switchblade 2004, 5" Rockers
* Frame Size: Medium
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Sexy Anodized Black / Polished Aluminum
* Shock: 5th Element Air 7.875 X 2, 95-100 PSI Main Chamber / 45-50 PSI IFP chamber
* Fork: Magura Phaon 2004, 90-125 travel, coil sprung, open-bath, adj. comp, reb, preload
* Brakes: Magura Julie 2002
* Brake Levers: Magura Julie
* Cranks: Shimano Alivio FC-M440, 170mm
* Shifters: Shimano Alivio 8sp triggers
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT, 34.8, top pull, bottom swing (?)
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore 8/9sp compatible
* Chain: SRAM PC-58 with Powerlink
* Pedals: Shimano PD-M424, platform clipless.
* Stem: Ritchey Generic, 95mm, 6° rise
* Handlebar: Giant Generic
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 31.6 X 280mm
* Saddle: Selle unknown... painful as an enema.
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-UN52, 73 X 113, square taper.
* Cassette: Performance 8sp, 12-30
* Headset: Chris King Nothreadset
* Grips: Specialized
* Front Tire: WTB Motoraptor 2.4" (2.3" real), wire bead, heavy casing.
* Front Rim: Mavic 221 (bent), 32 spokes
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore 555 flangeless
* Rear Tire: Specialized Adrenaline Sport 2.0" (2.09" real), wire bead, 70sA duro
* Rear Rim: Unknown brand, 36 spokes
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano 555, flangeless directional design, 16pts of engagement
* Seatpost Collar: Vital 34.9mm
*** Build Weight: Heavy, but sturdy.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice looking! How are you liking that Magura fork? Seems like their take on the Pike with the same typse of adjustments and all. And didn't they license the Maxle from SRAM/RS? Looks good!


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

Frame: 04 Yeti 575
Fork: Fox Vanilla 130 RL
Headset: Cane Creek S2
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ ISIS SL
Crankset:Truvativ Stylo SL 44X32X22
Front Der: Shimano XT
Rear Der: Shimano XT SOS(505)
Shifters: Sram Rocket Shifters
Cassette: Sram 7.0 11X32
Chain: Shimano 9 Speed
Hubs F/R: Arc Yeti/Shimano 525
Rims: Mavic 223
Skewers: Hope 
Tires: F- Kenda Nevegal Stick E 2.1, R- Kendal Nevegal 2.1 DTC
Brakes/Lever: Hayes HFX-9 XC 6"
Handlebar: 06 Easton Monkeylite XC Carbon bar. 
Stem:Thomson 100mm 5 degree rise
Grips: Yeti Hard Core Odi Lock on
Saddle: WTB Rocket Progel
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 330m
Pedals: Shimano 540
Computer: Cateye Enduro 8
Cage: Elite
Lizard Skin Stay Protectors: Superjumbo and jumbo size
Seatpost Clamp: Hope non-QR
Weight: ? Even if my ride was 22 lbs, I would still be slow!!!


----------



## zaxxon (Feb 23, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Medium ML7
* Fork: Marzocchi Z150
* Brakes: Grimeca 203/160
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve DH
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Crankbrothers 50/50xxx
* Stem: AC
* Handlebar: Answer ProTaper
* Seatpost: Cheap piece of crap
* Saddle: Selle San Marco
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace Integrated
* Cassette: Ultegra 11-25 9spd
* Headset: FSA integrated
* Grips: SRAM
* Front Tire: Tioga Yellow Kierin 2.3
* Front Rim: WTB DH
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB 20mm
* Rear Tire: Tioga Yellow Kierin 2.3
* Rear Rim: WTB DH
* Rear Hub/Skewer: WTB Lite/ Salsa 

Love this bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Nice looking! How are you liking that Magura fork? Seems like their take on the Pike with the same typse of adjustments and all. And didn't they license the Maxle from SRAM/RS? Looks good!


I'm liking it a lot... seals take forever to break in, though and it's not like the plushest for out there.

However, the stroke is nice and controlled... I'm daring each time more with this fork/frame.

The new '07 offerings look very nice... and they're supposed to be plusher than these '05 and older ones.

The thing is comepletely rebuildable and simple. Lots of tuning possiblities.... oil levels, oil weight, access to damper parts, spring combinations.

A bit porky and it binds some at full extension, but nevertheless it steers precisely. and it's stiff under braking.

Nice fork.

The Blade is a nice frame too... very capable bike. Much more that I can give to it.


----------



## zaxxon (Feb 23, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> This is where you can post your static couch or garage shots of your ride. Please list setup specs.
> 
> Here is a template for you to cut and paste:
> 
> ...


 40lbs


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The old one that still gets ridden ocassionally.










* Frame Size & Color: Norco VPS 2 - small/black and lime green
* Fork: Marz Z1 Do 
* Brakes: Hayes Mag 6"
* Cranks: Truvative Stylo Team square taper
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Ritchey Logic 
* Stem: Azonic Shorty
* Handlebar: White Bros titanium
* Seatpost: Kalloy
* Saddle: SDG Bel-Air
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano LX
* Cassette: Shimano LX 9 speed
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: WTB Motoraptor 2.4
* Front Rim: Mavic D521
* Front Hub/Skewer: Funn
* Rear Tire: Tioga Factory DH 
* Rear Rim: Mavic D521
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Funn

The new one.










* Frame Size & Color: SC Nomad medium/red
* Fork: Marz 66RC2X
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 8"
* Cranks: Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Ritchey Logic
* Stem: Truvativ Husselfelt
* Handlebar: Truvativ Husselfelt
* Seatpost: Easton EA50
* Saddle: SDG Bel-Air
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
* Cassette: SRAM 980
* Headset: Aireal EV-1.2
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: Continental Diesel 2.5"
* Front Rim: DT FR6.1D
* Front Hub/Skewer: North Shore Billet 20mm
* Rear Tire: Continental Diesel 2.5"
* Rear Rim: DT FR6.1D
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Dice Roulette


----------



## boboso (Oct 17, 2002)

* Frame Size & Color: Intense 5.5 Baby Blue Medium
* Fork: Fox TALAS
* Brakes: Magura Marta 160
* Cranks: Shimano XTR 960
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggs TwinTi
* Stem: Thomson 100
* Handlebar: Easton DH Carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Laser
* Bottom Bracket: NA - Shimano external
* Cassette: Shimano 12-34
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: Kenda 2.35 BG or WTB 2.4 Mutano
* Front Rim: Mavic 317
* Front Hub/Skewer: Salsa
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nev 2.1 DTC
* Rear Rim: Mavic 317
* Rear Hub/Skewer Salsa
* Weight - I am guessing between 27.5 and 29 or so


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

zaxxon said:


> * Pedals: Crankbrothers 50/50xxx
> * Handlebar: Answer ProTaper
> * Bottom Bracket: RaceFace Integrated
> * Headset: FSA integrated
> ...


Know That's Pimpin' Gold!


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

*my bikes*

Ive had the heckler for a little over a year. Just put on the pike recently and also just ordered a set of mavic 823's with red hadley hubs. Also have a yellow surly instigator with a 05 pike race but no current pics.

* Frame Size & Color: santa cruz heckler ano silver
* Fork: 06 RS pike 426
* Brakes: Avid juicy seven 8in. up front 6in rear
* Cranks: truvativ stylo team w/ ethirteen bash
* Cables: Avid flak jacket 
* Shifter: sram X0 twist
* Front Derailleur: xt
* Rear Derailleur: sram X0
* Pedals: time clip in or crank bros. 5050 platform
* Stem: thompson 50mm
* Handlebar: easton ea70
* Seatpost: thompson
* Saddle: azonic hot seat
* Bottom Bracket: truvativ gigapipe
* Cassette: sram 990
* Headset: race face dues
* Grips: odi rogue lock on 
* Front Tire: maxxis high roller
* Front Rim: azonic outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: 
* Rear Tire: maxxis high roller
* Rear Rim: azonic outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight who cares, though it aint exactly light


----------



## WayDownSouth (Feb 13, 2004)

*AM Southern Hemisphere Style*

* Frame Size & Color: Large '04 Yeti 575
* Fork: Manitou Nixon Platinum
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7's 180/160 rotors
* Cranks: 180mm Race Face Atlas
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Crank Bros Eggs
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: Azonic
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Flite Transalp
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: XT 11-32
* Headset: King
* Grips: ODI lock-on Yeti
* Front Tire: Kenda Kinetics UST
* Front Rim: Mavic X3.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley 20mm thru axle
* Rear Tire: Kenda Kinetics UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic X3.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley/XTR
* Weight: No idea


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*El-Cheepo*



SSINGA said:


> This is where you can post your static couch or garage shots of your ride. Please list setup specs.
> 
> Here is a template for you to cut and paste:
> 
> ...


around 35#
Ended coasting a little more than I thought.Like 1500 or something.But I love it!It's a little slack.But you can do 30 on a skinny trail.Very stable.Real fun over rollers.Stops on a dime.Not to heavy to pedal up.And I'm gettin' up there.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

https://x3b.xanga.com/656b1a744453029625792/b20733232.jpg<A href="https://x3b.xanga.com/656b1a744453029625792/b20733232.jpg" target=xangaphoto>









That's my Kona Coiler. I used to have a Norco Six.

Here's my old Diamondback XSL. She was a great bike.


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

*On One Inbred 456*



SSINGA said:


> This is where you can post your static [faded] *couch* or garage shots of your [imaginary] ride. Please list setup specs.
> 
> Here is a template for you to cut and paste:




















I got the frame a week ago (_Big thanks to Bikeroom!_) and was planning to start building it up next week. I ended up getting a new singlespeed a couple of days ago, so the 456 build is going to have to wait a while. I'll probably pick up this kit to start.

Here is the proposed build. Where available, all parts will be silver or white. _Specs subject to change due to poverty._

* Frame Size & Color: On One Inbred 456, 18", _That Green_
* Fork: Pike 426
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7, 185mm
* Cranks: RaceFace Atlas with e.13 Super Charger Bashguard
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-Gen
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet C
* Stem: Thomson Elite X4 or Hope
* Handlebar: RaceFace Deus Low Riser, 31.8
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite, 27.2 x 410 
* Saddle: WTB Pure V SLT
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace X-Type
* Cassette: SRAM PG-990
* Headset: Hope or RaceFace or King
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.3
* Front Rim: ??
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 20mm / RockShox Maxle
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.3 
* Rear Rim: ??
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II
* Weight: ??


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

Had her about a month and lovin it! Not sold on the DHXair (not getting close to full travel) may go coil. But she feels oh so good

Frame: '06 Semi-custom El Saltamontes in a x-5 jig 
Seat tube:19.5
Top tube: 23.8
Head tube: 5.25
El Cap Head tube gussets
Color: Gloss black
Options: 5/6" Rockers, quad bearings ( in 5" mode)
Shock: Fox DHX Air
Fork: '06 Fox 130 RLC Vanilla (Pushed)
Wheelset: Chris King ISO Black 32 Hole/Mavic F519/WS 14/15 DB Black spokes, Silver Brass Nipples
Skewers: Hope
Seatpost Clamp: Stock 
Front Der: XT 
Rear Der: XT 
Shifters: LX (tuned, no indicators)
Chain: SRAM PC-991
Cassette: Shimano XTR 11-34 
Brakes: Avid JuicyCarbon 7" front 6" Rear Rotors 
Cranks/BB: XT 175mm 32/22 With Raceface bash ring
Pedals: Tioga sealed
Headset: Chris King NoThread Black 
Handlebar: Easton Mid Riser 
Seat Post: 27.2 Gravity Post (Frame has custom zip/boss for cable)
Stem: 90x 5 Thomson Elite Black 
Saddle: WTB Pure Ti (older model but nice and broke in)
Grips: Oury Black
Front Tire: Kenda Negal 2.35 sticky
Rear Tire: Kenda Negal 2.35 DC
Accesories: Cat-Eye Mity 8, Lizard skin chainstay pad, few Ti bits

Weight: 30.5 lbs. using cheap bath scale


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

m-dub said:


> Not sold on the DHXair (not getting close to full travel) may go coil.


Try swapping out the DHX-A air can with one from an RP3. About $38 from Fox. Maybe MK can repost his how to thread over here.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

SSINGA said:


> Try swapping out the DHX-A air can with one from an RP3. About $38 from Fox. Maybe MK can repost his how to thread over here.


Thanks, I would like to hear more on that.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

AM, XC all the same to me.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

my 2004 weyless xp, small frame, Hayes 9XC (8 in front, 6 in rear), 2005 Marzocchi Z1 FR3, 5th element air, lock on grips, 32T chain ring, raceface bashguard, hydrid Heim/MRP chain guide with modified J-stop on top....over 3000 miles...bike thumps

https://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j52/adamantane/weylessxp/


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

try this again:


----------



## abc123jmt (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah i know its cheep but i got it for free and upgreading what i brake, or bend. this is what its like now. 

* Frame Size & Color: 20.5 in Mat navy blue white and red
* Fork: SR Suntour XC 60
* Brakes: Promax DSK 610J
* Cranks: TruVativ ISOFLOW, 22/32/42T
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Acera, 31.8mm top pull
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Alivio
* Pedals: SINZ Pro platform 
* Stem: Forged Aluminum w/ removable faceplate
* Handlebar: Aluminum Flatbar
* Seatpost: Aluminum micro-adjust, 350mm
* Saddle: WTB Speed V Spor
* Bottom Bracket: Sealed Cartridge, 113mm
* Cassette: Shimano HG 30-11T
* Headset: Ritchey Logic Zero Pro 30mm spacers
* Grips: Kraton dual density gel
* Front Tire: WTB Velociraptor, 26 x 2.1"
* Front Rim: Alex DP-17 Double Wall Al Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Sealed Bearing Disc, 32H
* Rear Tire: WTB Velociraptor, 26 x 2.1"
* Rear Rim: Alex DP-17 Double Wall Al Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer Sealed Bearing Disc, 32H
* Weight 25.5 pounds


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*Tracer*

Added the Uzzi SL link and Nixon Elite wound down to 4.5 inch matching travel. Superb.

  

- ray


----------



## Sov (Nov 4, 2005)

Some great bikes here!

My Heckler:

* Frame Size & Color: Medium, Ano Gold '03, with 2.25" stroke 5th coil (just rebuilt - pic has 2" stroke in it)
* Fork: '05 Z1 FR1
* Brakes: XT 4 pot, 8" rotors
* Cranks: Hone
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: XTR rapid rise
* Pedals: Old school M636s
* Stem: Thomson 70mm, 0 deg rise
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air (not shown)
* Bottom Bracket: Hone
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Hope
* Grips: Yeti Lock-ons
* Tyres: 2.1" Tioga Factory DHs (old...) 
* Rims: Mavic F219
* Front Hub: AC
* Rear Hubr: Ringle
* Weight: 15kg (lbs??? bah!)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Frame Size & Color: Versus Blitz, med, stealth black
* Fork: Manitou FireFly '05
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-Mag
* Cranks: Race Face
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Easton flats
* Stem: Race Face Diabolus
* Handlebar: Answer ProTapper
* Seatpost: Race Face Diabolus
* Saddle: WTB DH Ti rails
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: Aheadset
* Grips: Lizzard Skinz Moab clamp on
* Front Tire: WTB Timberwolf
* Front Rim: WTB Lazer Disc DH
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB Lazer Lite/20mm through axle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis HighRoller 2.35
* Rear Rim: WTB Lazer Disc DH
* Rear Hub/Skewer WTB Lazer Lite/XT
* Weight 39.65


----------



## 856er (Jul 16, 2005)

Whyte46

Frame Size & Colour: Medium/silver (polished look)
* Fork: Maverick DUC32
* Brakes: Hope M4's 200/180 floating rotors 
* Brake lines: Goodridge
* Cranks: 06 XT
* Front Derailleur: 06 XT
* Rear Derailleur: 06 XT
* Pedals: Eggbeaters
* Stem: Maverick intergrated adjustable length,100mm/110mm
* Handlebar: Easton monkeylite carbon O/S
* Seatpost: Whyte (going to change to Easton EC70 carbon) retained by Whyte's Getta-Grip system
* Saddle: SDG Ti railed
* Bottom Bracket: 06 XT intergrated
* Cassette: 06 XT
* Headset: Canecreek S2
* Grips: Whyte lockon's
* Front Tire: Continental vapor kevlar bead 2.3 though I'm using 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic X717 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Maverick with 24mm axle
* Rear Tire: Continental vapor kevlar bead 2.3 though I'm using 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic X717 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro with Ti freehub,Whyte biggripper axle system
* Weight: 28lbs
* Travel front: 6" adjustable to 4" on the fly 
* Travel rear: 6" adjustable to 4" on the fly
* Rear shock: Custom Fox RP3
* R/suspension type: Whyte Quad link,intelligent wheel path system http://www.whytebikes.com/whyte/index.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*Here's mine...*




























* Frame Size & Color: Intense Tracer 2003 18", Custom Intense Sparkle Silver
* Fork: White Brothers Fluid 120 20mm
* Brakes: Hope Mini Mono
* Cranks: Race Face Deus
* Front Derailleur: NA
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: TBC Step Down
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: SIC Race Camo
* Seatpost: Maverick Speedball
* Saddle: WTB Rocket Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Race Face Good/Evil
* Front Tire: Hutchinson Spider UST
* Front Rim: Mavic XM819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb 20mm/Hope
* Rear Tire: Hutchinson Spider UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM819
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb.Hope
* Weight: 27.9lbs

This next one is the one I mainly ride now though, just doesn't stop getting better every ride!





































* Frame Size & Color: Dekerf Implant Custom Urban Camoooo
* Fork: White Brothers Fluid 120 QR or White Brothers Magic 100 IMV
* Brakes: Hope Mini Mono
* Cranks: Truvativ Style Team SL (Soon to be Middleburn Uno)
* Front Derailleur: NA
* Rear Derailleur: NA
* Pedals: Crank Brothers 50/50XX
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: SIC Race Camo (Soon to be Jones H Bar)
* Seatpost: White Brothers AP1
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air RL
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Ti
* Cassette: NA Chris King Sprocket
* Headset: Chris King Ti
* Grips: Ergon 
* Front Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic X717
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King Disc/Salsa
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Rear Rim: Mavic X717
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King Disc/Salsa
* Weight: 25lbs


----------



## Enduro_506 (Sep 5, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: L/XL, silver
* Fork: '05 Pike Race x-firm spring
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 HD, 8" front, 6" rear rotors
* Cranks: XT Hollowtech II
* Front Derailleur: N-gear Jumpstop
* Rear Derailleur: X-7
* Pedals: Specialized Lo Pro Mag
* Stem: 60mm commençal
* Handlebar: FSA FR330, 680mm
* Seatpost: Commençal
* Saddle: SDG Slim Jim
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Commençal
* Front Tire: Continental Diesel Protection 2.5/Tioga White Tiger 2.5
* Front Rim: Sun Singletrack
* Front Hub/Skewer: Commençal, maxle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 60a
* Rear Rim: Sun Singletrack
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Commençal, Salsa Flipoff
* Weight: 37lbs


----------



## 8-Ball (Jan 20, 2005)

*Main ride*

* Frame Size & Colour: Large SC Heckler, custom green
* Fork: Fox Talas 36RC2
* Brakes: Magura Louise FR (210mm/190mm)
* Cranks: RaceFace Northshore
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Shimano PD647
* Stem: Thomson X4 70mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 Lo-Rise
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle:Flite
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace
* Cassette:XT 11-32
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Intense Lock-on
* Front Tyre: Intense CC2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic D321 (old style)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Bolt through
* Rear Tyre: Intense CC2.25
* Rear Rim: Mavic D321 (old style)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XTR
* Weight: 33lbs (+/-)


----------



## 8-Ball (Jan 20, 2005)

*Second Ride*

Slightly more XC biased this one, but it's a tough old frame

* Frame Size & Colour: Large Dialled Bikes Prince Albert (MK1) Red
* Fork: Fox Talas RLC
* Brakes: Hayes Mag + GRC Levers (160mm/160mm)
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Shimano PD646
* Stem: Thomson Elite 90mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 Mid-Rise
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle:Flite
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette:XT 11-28 (8spd)
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Intense Lock-on
* Front Tyre: Intense CC2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic F519
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT
* Rear Tyre: Intense CC2.25
* Rear Rim: Mavic F519
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XT
* Weight: 27.5lbs


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Turner 5 spot*

* Frame Size & Color: Large orange
* Fork: 05 pike team
* Brakes: formula oro
* Cranks: race face x-type
* Front Derailleur: xtr
* Rear Derailleur: sram xo
* Pedals: time atac
* Stem: thompson
* Handlebar: fsa dh carbon
* Seatpost: thompson
* Saddle: flite
* Bottom Bracket: x-type
* Cassette: xt
* Headset: king
* Grips: odi
* Front Tire: fat albert 2.35
* Front Rim: 819
* Front Hub/Skewer: king/20mm
* Rear Tire: fat albert 2.35
* Rear Rim: 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer:king/xt

*weighing in at 30.2


----------



## 30x26 (Feb 7, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Mde Damper Light , Medium ,anodized red http://www.mdebikes.com/home/MDEBIKES.htm
* Fork: Vanilla 130rlc 
* Brakes: Xsiv 8 180mm (grimeca 8 relabed)
* Cranks: lx
* Shifters: x7 
* Front Derailleur: xt
* Rear Derailleur: x7
* Pedals: sh540
* Stem: icon 9cm
* Handlebar: 3ttt wave 
* Seatpost: fsa fr200
* Saddle: selle iralia slr gel fow
* Bottom Bracket: lx
* Cassette: x7
* Headset: thecno
* Grips: race face
* Front Tire: schwalbe albert front only
* Front Rim: ritchey girder sc
* Front Hub/Skewer: ritchey scraxle
* Rear Tire: continental vertical pro
* Rear Rim: mavic xm321
* Rear Hub/Skewer shimano xt
* Weight 30.9


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Yet Another 575*

Frame: Black 04 Yeti 575
Fork: Marzocchi AM SL 130-150
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ ISIS SL
Crankset:Truvativ Stylo SL w/ Race Face Bashguard X 32 X 22
Front Der: Shimano XT
Rear Der: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano LX
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
Headset: Cane Creek S2
Chain: Sram PG950
Hubs F/R: Arc Yeti/Shimano 525
Rims: Mavic 223
Skewers: Front Nashbar Bolt-on, Rear OEM
Tires: F- IRC Trailbear 2.25, R- Panaracer Cinder 2.25
Brakes/Lever: Hayes HFX-9 XC 6"
Handlebar: 05 Easton Monkeylite XC Carbon bar.
Stem:Truvativ Team 100mm 5 degree rise
Grips: Oury Odi Lock on
Saddle: Terry Zero
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 330m
Pedals: Eggbeater SL's
Seatpost Clamp: OEM
Weight: TBD


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

derby said:


> Added the Uzzi SL link and Nixon Elite wound down to 4.5 inch matching travel. Superb.
> 
> 
> 
> - ray


those fenders are fugly


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

* Frame Size & Color Iron Horse MKIII Team 19"
* Fork: 05 Pike Coil
* Brakes: Hayes 9 w/carbon levers
* Cranks: shimano XT w/ E13 32 bash 
* Front Derailleur: Hone
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Time
* Stem: Race Face Evolve 31.8
* Handlebar: Kona DH Primo 31.8
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Sram 12-34
* Headset: FSA internal
* Grips: Oury loc ons
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.5 (varies per ride)
* Front Rim: Mavic DeeTracks
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic/ Maxle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Hansventure 2.3 
* Rear Rim: Mavic DeeTracks
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic/ 12mm bolt on


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

Might be a good idea to trim that rear derailleur cable... that looks sorta dangerous the way you have it. Nice ride... always liked the Hecklers.


----------



## yarondot (Jun 2, 2005)

*my ride*

Intense 5.5
full XT
Mavic 717 rims
Pike air


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

heres mine










Stu


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

*Fxr*

* Frame Size & Color: 2004 Foes FXR, medium, black, TI/Curnutt Shock
* Fork: Rockshox Pike 454 Air Uturn
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7, Dangerboy levers, goodridge lines
* Cranks: XT 
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Shifters: Sram X-9
* Pedals: Time Z-control
* Stem: Race Face Diablos 70mm
* Handlebar: MAXM MX-5
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: WTB Laser V Stealth
* Bottom Bracket: XT - integrated
* Chain Guide - Heim w/ MRP LRP roller
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: King
* Grips: ODI Rougue
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevgal 2.5
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevgal 2.35
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss 4.1D
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hadley w/ 10mm thru axle
* Weight 33.5lbs


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 17, 2005)

* Frame: Rocky Mountain Flow 18"
* Fork: Rockshox Pike SL
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 HD 8" front, 6" back
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve DH 175mm 
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Shifters: Shimano LX
* Pedals: Wellgo Big Flats
* Stem: Titec El Norte 75mm 0°
* Handlebar: Race Face Evolve DH
* Seatpost: Race Face Evolve XC
* Saddle: SDG
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face DIabolous X-Type
* Chain Guide - Blackspire NS-1
* Cassette: Deore
* Headset: FSA The Pig DH Pro
* Grips: RMB
* Front Tire: Continental Gravity 2.3
* Front Rim: Mavic EX 325
* Front Hub/Skewer: Formula
* Rear Tire: Continental Gravity 2.3
* Rear Rim: Mavic EX 325
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore
* Weight: ???


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

here's my '04 specialized enduro expert, medium
04 marzocchi z150 3.
romic d rear shock.
marzocchi qr20 front hub.
shimano xt rear hub w/ bolt on axle conversion.
sun single track rims, front and rear.
xtr rear deraileur, lx shifter, lx cranks, deore 6" hydro brakes.
thompson stem mated to a truvativ hussefelt bar.
intense dh 2.5 ex 2 ply front tire.
marzocchi 2.6 2 ply rear tire.
odyssey flat pedals.

this bike does it all, long climbs, gnarly dh runs, urban, dirt jumps and hucks.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*fugly is thanks to Browntooth*



atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> those fenders are fugly


I still own him a case a beer.

I'm refining a chain guard now to eliminate the mud thrown off the back wheel onto the chain too.



- ray


----------



## Tyliquila (Oct 13, 2005)

*Sworks Enduro*

* Frame Size & Color: 2006 sworks enduro size M in ano brown
* Fork:RockShox Pike 426 
* Rearshock: Fox DHX air 5.0
* Brakes:Hope Mono M4 (200-180)
* Cranks:Race Face Diabolous
* Front Derailleur:Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur:Sram X9
* Pedals:Crankbrothers Mallet M
* Stem:Race Face Diabolous
* Handlebar:Race Face Diabolous
* Seatpost:thomson elite
* Saddle:Fizik Gobi
* Bottom Bracket:Race Face Diabolous
* Cassette:Shimano LX
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips:Odi Ruffian
* Front Tire:Schwalbe Big Jim 2.25
* Front Rim: DTswiss EX5.1D
* Front Hub/Skewer:Hope bulb 20mm/ maxle
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe Big Jim 2.25
* Rear Rim: DTswiss EX5.1D
* Rear Hub/Skewer:Hope bulb
* Weight 15kg


----------



## CAK (Jan 24, 2004)

*My Junk:*

* Frame Size & Color: 16" Silver
* Fork: '06 Manitou Nixon Elite TPC+
* Brakes: Hayes Mag Ti
* Cranks: Race Face Ride XC
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Time Attack
* Stem: Tompson 90x5
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 Monkey Light
* Seatpost: Tompson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Stealth Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Isis
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Aheadset
* Grips: WTB
* Front Tire: Hutch Barracuda 2.3 MRC
* Front Rim: Alex DP20 
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT
* Rear Tire: Hutch Barracuda 2.3 MRC
* Rear Rim: Alex DP20 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT
* Weight: 30.8 lbs


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Medium Yeti 575 black anno
* Shock: PUSHed Fox RP3
* Fork: Pike Team Race, Enduro seals
* Brakes: Front Hope M4 180mm / Rear Hope Mini Mono 160mm
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve DH 22x33 Tuvative Lexan guard
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Derailleur Cable: Dur-Ace
* Derailleur Cable Housing: Shimano XT
* Chain: SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin
* Pedals: Crank Bros. Mallet
* Stem: Thompson 90mmx5deg black
* Handlebar: Answer Taperlite 2" rise gold
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper black multi-position (4" down/1" down/full up)
* Post Clamp: Hope QR gold
* Saddle: POS Bontrager
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Evolve DH
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset: Chris King black
* Grips: ODI Ruffian lock on
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 dual compound
* Front Rim: Mavic XM321 with Stans
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hugi Freeride 20mm / Pike Maxel
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 dual compound
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM819 with Stans
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King black / Odds and Endos bolt on
* Computer: Cat Eye Enduro 8 and Polar ANX500 HR/Altimeter/Barometer/Compass
* Weight ~30.5


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

derby said:


> Added the Uzzi SL link and Nixon Elite wound down to 4.5 inch matching travel. Superb.
> 
> 
> 
> - ray


Those fenders made me thrown up


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Schwinn 01' Straight 6, 20" Yellow, 6" travel
* Fork: Marz AM1 130-150
* Rear Shock: Pushed Fox Vanilla R
* Brakes: Avid Juicy, 180/160 w/ Brake Therapy Floating rear and Goodridge front line
* Cranks: Shimano XT w/ Lexan guard
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Shifters: Sram Rocket 
* Pedals: Time Atac Alum
* Stem: Supergo M8 block style
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper
* Seatpost: Thomson 410
* Saddle: Terry Fly
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano ES70
* Cassette: Shimano XTR
* Headset: King Rasta
* Grips: Schwinn
* Front Tire: Blue Groove 2.35 StickE
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Tire: Kenda Kinetics Tubeless 2.2 with Stans
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Weight 31.5ish


----------



## HotzKiss (Jun 24, 2004)

*Tomac Eli*

Here is mine

Picture http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=111351&stc=1&d=1129858695

* Frame Size & Color: Tomac Eli 2005, Black, Small (5.9 lbs)
* Shock: Manitou 4-way swinger air
* Fork: 2006 Fox Vanilla 130 RLC
* Brakes: Magura Louise
* Cranks: XT Hollow Tech II
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.O. Long Cage
* Pedals: CB Candy C (not in picture)
* Stem: Thomson (not in picture)
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite CT2
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 31.6 (not in picture)
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Cromoly (not in picture)
* Bottom Bracket: (xt)
* Cassette: Sram PG 990 (2005)
* Headset: Cane Creek S2
* Grips: Cane Creek half pipe lock-on 
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro
* Front Rim: Mavic X3.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 240/Air Borne Ti
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro
* Rear Rim: Mavic X3.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 240/Air Borne Ti
* Chain: XTR
* Weight: 27 lbs


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

*sniff* so many nice looking bike. Mine's just an old school hardtail. It's actually classed as an XC rig but it's a bit overbuilt. I'm looking at getting either a Giant or Spec. Stumpjumer in the future.

* Frame Size & Color: Raceline Expert. 15" (18" alt measurement) Black/white
* Fork: Marz MX Comp air
* Brakes: Shimano XT 4 pots, Deore levers (I like the shiny silver  ) and Hope floaty rotors
* Cranks: Truvativ Firex
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: K2 Mag-C
* Stem: Easton EA50
* Handlebar: Easton EA50
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Specialized Telluride Comp
* Bottom Bracket: some isis thingy
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Ergon 
* Front Tire: Conti Vapor 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 223
* Front Hub/Skewer: Formula
* Rear Tire: Conti Vapor 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 223
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Formula
* Chain: Sram PC-99
* Weight: 28-29 lbs, 13kg


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Ok, so I have a Haro Shift R5 but I don't know how to post the pics because they keep not coming up, so here is the link to my myspace and there are pics of it in the pics area- http://www.myspace.com/earlydemise
The stats are as follows-
* Frame Size & Color: 18"/Basalt & Black
* Fork: Manitou Splice Comp, 4.9" Travel
* Brakes: Avid BB5's
* Cranks: Truvativ
* Front Derailleur:
* Rear Derailleur:
* Pedals:
* Stem:
* Handlebar:
* Seatpost:
* Saddle:
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:
* Headset:
* Grips:
* Front Tire:
* Front Rim:
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:
* Rear Rim:
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Ok, so I have a Haro Shift R5 but I don't know how to post the pics because they keep not coming up, so here is the link to my myspace and there are pics of it in the pics area- http://www.myspace.com/earlydemise
The stats are as follows-
* Frame Size & Color: 18"/ Basalt & Black
* Fork: Manitou Splice Comp 4.9" Travel
* Brakes: Avid BBDB 5's
* Cranks: Truvativ FireX GXP
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7
* Pedals: Shimano 505's switched out for Shiman DX
* Stem: Pivit ST-10 alloy 7-deg rise 
* Handlebar: Truvativ L.E. AL-6061, 25mm rise x 640 wide, 25.4mm 
* Seatpost: Pivit SP-20 30.9 x 350mm 
* Saddle: Pivit SL dual density 
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP 
*Headset: FSA No. 11 internal cup w/ semi-cartridge bearings 
Gripsivit GP-10 
* Front Tire: Kenda Komodos 2.1
* Front Rimivit RM-10 double wall w/ stainless eyelets 
* Front Hub/Skewerivit SL hubset 32h 
* Rear Tire:Kenda Komodo 2.1
* Rear Rimivit RM-10 double wall w/ stainless eyelets 
* Rear Hub/Skewerivit SL hubset 32h 
* Weight: I don't know.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

I am not dissing your bike, it is a hell of alot nicer than mine, but the Yeti 575's look pretty weak as far as top tubes goes. I'm sure it is a great trail bike, but I really don't see it being a great all around bike. One case, and that frame looks like it would be trashed. No disrespect, just a observation.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

mb3designs said:


> I am not dissing your bike, it is a hell of alot nicer than mine, but the Yeti 575's look pretty weak as far as top tubes goes. I'm sure it is a great trail bike, but I really don't see it being a great all around bike. One case, and that frame looks like it would be trashed. No disrespect, just a observation.


why would you think it should be any less strong than, say, a single tube that has been bent/formed to give top tube clearance? it's two tubes welded to the cnc formed shock moutn in the middle looks pretty damn stiff to me. then you still have the secondary bracing behind it for the swing link. fairly decent sized tubes, with good weld contact area.

i've ridden with a few folks on their 575 rigs. the bikes are capable of quite a bit of abuse.

thin/smaller whatever doesn't neccesarily mean weaker or less able to hadnle stress.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

[QU
why would you think it should be any less strong than, say, a single tube that has been bent/formed to give top tube clearance? it's two tubes welded to the cnc formed shock moutn in the middle looks pretty damn stiff to me. then you still have the secondary bracing behind it for the swing link. fairly decent sized tubes, with good weld contact area.

i've ridden with a few folks on their 575 rigs. the bikes are capable of quite a bit of abuse.

thin/smaller whatever doesn't neccesarily mean weaker or less able to hadnle stress.
__________________
Did I leave a footprint in the dust of your memory?

scrublover 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to scrublover 
Send email to scrublover 
Find More Posts by scrublover 
Add scrublover to Your Buddy List

1 Minute Ago #70 
Anonymous 
mtbr member

Join Date: Mar 2005
Posts: 520 
OTE=scrublover]I give you, the rubber bullit! (Supergo Weyless housebrand bullit clone - 6-7" swappable travel, takes up to a 8-9" fork, 5 year warrantee, Easton RAD tubing front triangle. One big @ss sealed bearing pivot. We'll see what Performance does for me if I break it...... but since I only paid $400 f0or the frame/shock, I won't be too put out. It'll just be a question of what to replace it with......

(apologies for the crappy pics)










* Frame Size & Color: small/green with Swinger 3 way/RCS ti coil/ti front and rear shock bolts (beefy M8 bolts)
* Fork: 05/06 Boxxer Ride hybrid (06 MoCo cart into my 05 fork)
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 203mm front/185mm rear alu lever bolts
* Cranks: Race Face Deus XC with alloy granny, alu crank and ring bolts, Heim guide (MRP roller on the way)
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT something or other
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x.9 short cage
* Pedals: Shimano M545
* Stem: Thomson 70mm
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper 2" rise, uncut
* Seatpost: generic ti, Hope clamp/QR
* Saddle: generic ti rail with cover off an old gold Schwinn seat
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Deus, the DH version 
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34, only using 8 cogs, with SRP alu lockring
* Headset: some BMX company thing, with SRP alu topcap
* Grips: Rogue lock ons, with Dangerboy billet outer clamps
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire FR 2.4
* Front Rim: Syncros DP25
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb 20mm
* Rear Tire: Specialized Roller RS 2.3
* Rear Rim: Syncros DP25
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope Bulb 135mm & Hope Ti QR
* Weight 36.5# as shown, balloons into the 38 range with full on DH tires. A few ti and alu goodies here and there. At my whopping 165# all loaded up and ready to ride, I get away with the light stuff on a big bike.








[/QUOTE]

Sweet pu$$y!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*I'm too lazy*

To type in all the crap, so here it is.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> I am not dissing your bike, it is a hell of alot nicer than mine, but the Yeti 575's look pretty weak as far as top tubes goes. I'm sure it is a great trail bike, but I really don't see it being a great all around bike. One case, and that frame looks like it would be trashed. No disrespect, just a observation.


Yeti must not be too worried about it as it has a 5 year warranty, which is fairly significant IMO. Feels plenty sturdy for what I do, even at 195 but you can have your opinion. You have to strike a balance between strength & weight and for the riding I do, its the perfect compromise.


----------



## rivetti (Apr 5, 2006)

*my new foes!!!!*

still building it up, post pictures when complete,
should come in around 27 lbs.

foes fxr 2:1
ti spring xtd shock 7.4lbs

truvativ stylo carbon integrated cranks
175mm, with single speed 38 tooth ring,

avid ball bearing 7 mech disc brake 160mm rotor front and back.
avid speed dial ultimate pro levers.
flak jacket cables

marzocchi all mountain sl fork
chris king headset - mango

fizik gobi seat
thomson masterpiece setback seatpost
salsa flip lock collar

easton ea70 mountain stem - 110mm
easton monkeylite xc ec70 low rise bar - 25.4mm
cinelli cork tape - black

sram x-o rear carbon trigger shifter
sram x-0 rear derailleur - medium carbon cage
sram pg-990 cassette 11-34
sram pc-991 hollow pin chain

crank brothers candy ti pedals - black

king isodisc hubs - 32 spokes.
mavic xc717 disc rims black
dt swiss aerolite spokes black

maxxis ignitor cross country 26x2.1 exception - front tire
maxxis high roller cross country 26x2.1 exception -rear tire


----------



## rivetti (Apr 5, 2006)

*my new foes!!!!*

still building it up, post pictures when complete,
should come in around 27 lbs.

foes fxr 2:1
ti spring xtd shock 7.4lbs

truvativ stylo carbon integrated cranks
175mm, with single speed 38 tooth ring,

avid ball bearing 7 mech disc brake 160mm rotor front and back.
avid speed dial ultimate pro levers.
flak jacket cables

marzocchi all mountain sl fork
chris king headset - mango

fizik gobi seat
thomson masterpiece setback seatpost
salsa flip lock collar

easton ea70 mountain stem - 110mm
easton monkeylite xc ec70 low rise bar - 25.4mm
cinelli cork tape - black

sram x-o rear carbon trigger shifter
sram x-0 rear derailleur - medium carbon cage
sram pg-990 cassette 11-34
sram pc-991 hollow pin chain

crank brothers candy ti pedals - black

king isodisc hubs - 32 spokes.
mavic xc717 disc rims black
dt swiss aerolite spokes black

maxxis ignitor cross country 26x2.1 exception - front tire
maxxis high roller cross country 26x2.1 exception -rear tire
View attachment 160029


----------



## 95Stumpy (Jul 29, 2005)

that is a sweet looking ride!!!


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

*My AM ..............*

.............mtb !

Frame : La Bruja ( metallic red )
Rear Shock: PUSHed Vanilla RC
Fork : Fox 36 VAN RC2
Brakes : Hope M4 200mm front 180mm rear
Crank : RF Atlas ( Enduro bearings coming soon ) 
FD : XT bottom swing
RD : Sram X-9 medium cage
Pedals : Cook Bro 50/50 , Truvative platforms , Shimano 647's
Stem : Thomson X4
Handelbar : FSA FR270
Seatpost : Thomson
Saddle : WTB Laser V
Cassette : XT 11-34
Headset : Chris King
Wheels : DT Swiss FR 6.1 rims laced to Hadley hubs
Tires: Kenda 2.35 or 2.5 Nevegal rear
Kenda 2.35 or 2.5 Blue Groove front


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

* Frame, Size & Color: Nomad, Large anodized Black
* Fork: Marzocchi 66VF
* Brakes: Magura Gustav M 
* Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO med-cage
* Pedals: CB Mallets
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm
* Handlebar: BBB Freeride
* Seatpost: Syncros Race-Derived
* Saddle: Bontrager Select
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Gigapipe TeamDH w/ E.13 DRS chainguide
* Cassette: SRAM 8spd 11-32
* Headset: WTB
* Grips: BBB lock-on
* Front Tire: Continental Gravity 2.3
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic Outlaw 20mm
* Rear Tire: Continental Gravity 2.3
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Azonic Outlaw w/ XT skewer
* Weight: approx 35lbs


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*My bad pics...*

My AM bike... Moto-lite, I'll do the setup later...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Cool license plate, is that a rocket


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Cool license plate, is that a rocket


YESSSS..


----------



## demarp (Mar 29, 2006)

*Slayer 50 2005*

I think this is the ultimate AM climbing machine !!!! with a bit of added carracter

* Frame Size & Color: Rocky slayer 50 2005 18"
* Fork: FOX TALAS 36 RC2
* Brakes: SHIMAN0 XT front 8 inch back 6 inch
* Cranks: race face
* Front Derailleur: lx
* Rear Derailleur: xt
* Pedals:Crank brothers
* Stem: trutativ
* Handlebar:trutativ
* Seatpost: race face
* Saddle:specializes
* Bottom Bracket:Race face freeride model ? don;t know the model #
* Cassette:XT
* Headset: FSA
* Grips:race face
* Front Tire: Kenda nevegal 2.35 sticky
* Front Rim: Azonic outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: azonic
* Rear Tire:Kenda nevegal 2.35 sticky
* Rear Rim: Azonic outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer azonic
* Weight about 32-33

here is a picture ! it is not completed on this picture but this will give you an idea !!!


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Frame: '05 Ventana X-5 
Color: Electric Blue
Options: Quad bearings
Shock: Romic w/600# spring 
Fork: '05 Marz All Mountain 1 110-130
Wheelset: Atomlabs Aircorp wheels & hubs, DT Swiss straight guage spokes, brass nipples
Skewers: Hope
Seatpost Clamp: Hope 
Front Der: XTR FD-M950 
Rear Der: XT RD-M750 SG mid cage
Shifters: SRAM Attac 
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial Ti
Cables: Avid Flak Jacket
Chain: SRAM PC-990 
Cassette: SRAM 970 11-32 
Brakes: Avid BB7, Rotors, 8" fr 6" r
Cranks/BB: Race Face Evolve XC 175mm 44/32/22
Pedals: Time ATAC XS 
Headset: Cane Creek S-3
Handlebar: On-One Mary bar
Seat Post: 27.2 Thomson Elite 
Stem: Thomson Elite 120x5 
Saddle: Terry Liberator Race Ti 
Grips: ODI Rogue
Front Tire: IRC Trail Bear 2.25 w/Stans No Tubes
Rear Tire: IRC Trail Bear 2.25 w/Stans No Tubes
Accesories: Salsa dinger

Weight: ~31


----------



## ChamMTB (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's mine then. Quite like it myself.


----------



## monkeyfist23 (Dec 7, 2005)

*SC love*

This is my 05 heckler, I couldn't be happier with it!

* Frame Size & Color: Med 05 Heckler, apple green
* Rear Shock: Fox DHX Air
* Fork: Manitou Minute 03 (spv and IT travel adjust)
* Brakes: Shimano XT hydros (soon to be replace w/ avid juicy)
* Cranks: started w/ RF dues, broke them, so I'm back to XT holotechs
* Front Derailleur: shim XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x9
* Pedals: crank bros candie sl
* Stem: easton magnesium
* Handlebar: easton monkeylite carbon
* Seatpost: easton alum.
* Saddle: Specialized Avatar
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face outboard bearing 
* Cassette: SRAM
* Headset: FSA Pig
* Grips: ODI Oury lock ons
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.3
* Front Rim: Cane Creek Wam Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: CC w/ Sette Ti skewers
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.3
* Rear Rim: Cane Creek Wam disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: CC w/ Sette Ti skewers
* Weight: I think it's about 30lbs


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

*My ride...*




























* Frame Size & Color: "02" Med SC Heckler custom Aqua w/clear PC
* Fork: Fox Vanilla RLC
* Brakes: Front: Hope Mono M4 180mm, Rear: Hope Mono Mini 160mm
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: X.9
* Shifters: X.9
* Pedals: Candy SL
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Answer Carbon Pro Taper
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB SST2K
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: King
* Grips: Salsa Juego de Fuego Lock Ons
* Front Tire: Maxxis UST Ignitor 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic x3.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: King ISO, Salsa (sapim CX-Ray spokes)
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ignitor UST 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic x3.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: King ISO, Salsa (sapim CX-Ray spokes)
* Weight: 30ish? Not sure.


----------



## bottom feeder (Sep 30, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: 03 Giant VT2 18.5" Blue
* Fork: RS Psylo w/heavy spring
* Brakes: Avid mech.s
* Cranks: Raceface
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur:XT
* Pedals: Time ATAC.
* Stem: Big Al Titec
* Handlebar: Titec
* Seatpost: Titec
* Saddle: Specialized BG Milano w/ Ti rails
* Bottom Bracket: Raceface
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset: Raceface
* Grips: Giant
* Front Tire: Kenda Karisma 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic Cross Ride Disc
* Front Hub: Mavic
* Rear Tire: Kenda Karisma 2.1
* Rear Rim:Mavic Cross Ride Disc
* Rear Hub: Mavic
* Weight : Around 29lbs.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Eh, why not? Here's the other one. Gets on the same trails as the other bike, and has done well at a couple lift areas before I got the big bike going. I think it's capable of everything (nearly) that the rubber bullit is, it's only the rider that is holding it back!
The Descender post is a new thing; I'm digging it so far. No urge at all for the bar mount version, as I dislike more crap on my bars. 









Peyto Cycles Wild Bill frame www.peytocycles.com
* Frame Size & Color: small/green 
* Fork: 05RS Pike Team
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 185mm front/160mm rear, alu lever bolts
* Cranks: Race Face Deus XC with alloy granny, alu crank and ring bolts, MRP bash ring
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-gen
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x.9 short cage
* Shifters SRAM 9.0 rear/Suntour XC Expert front
* Pedals: Wellgo ti axle Ritchey clones/Shimano M646 (they get swapped out sometimes)
* Stem: Thomson 70mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA-70 2" rise, uncut
* Seatpost: Gravit Dropper Descender 1"-4" version, Hope seat clamp
* Saddle: ti rail SDG BelAir
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Deus XC
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34, only using 8 cogs, with SRP alu lockring
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Rogue lock ons
* Front Tire: varies
* Front Rim: Mavic xc 317 or something; i forget
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb 20mm
* Rear Tire: varies
* Rear Rim: Mavic something or other; it was a cheap replacement for a blown rim
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King 135mm & ti bolt on QR
* Weight 28# A few ti and alu goodies here and there. At my whopping 165# all loaded up and ready to ride, I get away with the light stuff on a big bike. (yep, same as the big bike.)









Yep, comparable parts/build to the big bike. This way I can swipe a part from one to the other if needed. Keeping spare brake pads and other parts around is nice and easy too, when everything is compatable.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: 17" Kona Dawg Primo, Mocha
* Fork: Fox Float 130 RLC
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Shimano LX M580 Hollowtech II
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-Gen
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0
* Pedals: Crankbros Candy C
* Stem: Easton EC50 120mm
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite
* Seatpost: IRD 2 bolt
* Saddle: Terry Fly Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano LX Hollowtech II
* Cassette: SRAM PG-970
* Headset: Chris King NoThreadSet Mango
* Grips: Kona Jack$hit
* Front Tire: Serfas Boil
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Tire: Bontrager Jones ACX
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic Crossmax XL
* Weight ~33 lbs.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*A straight tube sub-26 pounds*



mb3designs said:


> I am not dissing your bike, it is a hell of alot nicer than mine, but the Yeti 575's look pretty weak as far as top tubes goes. I'm sure it is a great trail bike, but I really don't see it being a great all around bike. One case, and that frame looks like it would be trashed. No disrespect, just a observation.


For my 2003 Horst Link 5-spot, with weights (PS straight or bent? It is better bent, just look at the 19th century style reinforcement on the 5-spot top tube).

Grease and stuff	100
BRAKES Brakes Complete Magura Marta (180/160 tuned alu/titanium)	690​DRIVE TRAIN TNT Titanium BB	158
Race Face LP 170 mm with Sugino rings titanium/aluminum bolts	590
Pedals Frog (steel)	240
Rear Der Sachs Tuned alu	199
Front Der (tuned alu)	126
XT Cassette 12-32	260
Chain (SRAM PC99)	275​CONTROLS Grips (foam)	52
HandleBar Maxm 26"	145
Shifters (Sachs R tuned alu bolts)	120
Cables (Clarks)	65
Stem 120 (Thomson tuned)	182​FORK Fox Fork Vanilla (PUSH)	1910​FRAME Medium Silver Frame (RP3/PUSH) (titanium kit)	2791
Seatpost collar (titanium bolt)	16
Chris King headset (tuned/titanium/home made carbon top cap 4gr)	120
Seat Post (Thompson)	230
Seat (WTB Stealth)	230​WHEELS Front+Rear Garcia/WTB	1580
Skwewers (steel non-quick release)	60
Tires (Schwalbe Big Jimmy)	1182
Tubes (Torelli)	260​TOTAL (Kg) 11.581
(lbs) 25.50881057

Add a pound for forgotten items and platform pedals


----------



## teamhart2 (Apr 5, 2006)

Not many people riding hardtails AM huh? maybe Ill get my pics up later.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

It goes something like this:
* Frame Size & Color: 2002 Turner RFX with custom rockers, using an 8.5 by 2.5 shock, yielding 7 inches of travel at a 2.8 to 1 leverage ratio. Currently using a pushed RC, soon to be a pushed fox DHX coil shock.
* Fork: '06 Marz. 66SL, also have an "04 Super T
* Brakes: 8 inch hayes mag's F&R
* Cranks:Specialized strongarm cranks, custom bashguard
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur:XTR
* Pedals: Shimano clipless and azonic platforms, depending upon use
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: Truvativ 31.8
* Seatpost: Gravity dropper, 4 inch 
* Saddle: Titec berserker dh
* Bottom Bracket: FSA Ti
* Cassette:Shimano 8 speed
* Controls: SRAM twist shifters
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips:Oury lock ons
* Front Tire:varies
Two wheel sets: Mavis 819's laced to gold hadley hobs, 20mm front, 10mm through rear.
: Hayes/Hugi hubs laced to mavic D321 rims
* Weight: somewhere around 37 pounds


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Sm Ellsworth Moment
* Fork: Marzocchi AM 1
* Brakes: Hope Mini
* Cranks: Race Face Dues
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7
* Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet C
* Stem: Thomson X4 90mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Dues LR
* Seatpost: Titec
* Saddle: Terry Fly Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: SRAM 970
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Profile Designs shorty
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
* Front Rim: Syncros DS 25
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
* Rear Rim: Syncros DS 25
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King
* Weight*???*


----------



## Grant (Nov 11, 2004)

my everything bike, just back from a little 6 mile ride to the store. it not as burly as most of your bikes and it was built on the cheap and does what i ask it to. plus i love this frame for my short self.

* Frame Size & Color: 2002 K2 Funky Monkey small, green
* Fork: 2001 Mazocchi Z.1 air
* Brakes: Deore disks (probably the weakest part of the bike) with Avid levers
* Cranks: Coda PX3 ($10 on ebay and doing fine) w/Core Rat bash ring
* Front Derailleur: '04 LX
* Rear Derailleur: '04 LX
*Shifters: Sram Attack
* Pedals: Mallet C
* Stem: K2
* Handlebar: Kalloy 1" rise
* Seatpost: from my basement
* Saddle: from my old GT, needs to be replaced bad
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano, i forget what model
* Cassette: Nashbar with a big ass granny gear (I'm cheap!)
* Headset: FSA Pig (totally cool yellow)
* Grips: Serfas
* Front Tire: IRC Mudmad DH 2.25
* Front Rim: Sun RhynoLite
* Front Hub/Skewer: Deore Disc
* Rear Tire: IRC Mudmad DH 2.25
* Rear Rim: Sun RhynoLite
* Rear Hub/Skewer Deore Disc
* Weight: 31 pound-ish would probably be under 30 with lighter tires but they were cheap, and the rider's where i really need to lighten the bike.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh yeah; can't forget the blingin' shifters! SRAM x.9 twisty on the rear, and a Suntour XC Expert thumby pulling cable for the front.

No expenses spared for my baby!


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Yet 575 XL Raw
* Fork: Fox Talas 130 may get a 140 Talas
* Brakes: Hayes Hydro's
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: XT but its coming off soon
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Shimano 
* Stem: Thomsen 90mm
* Handlebar: Easton Carbon
* Seatpost: Thomsen
* Saddle: Specialized
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Oury lock-on
* Front Tire: Specialized Adrenalines 2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic 819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King/Salsa
* Rear Tire: Specialized Adrenaline 2.10
* Rear Rim: Mavic 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King/Salsa
* Weight 30lbs

The fork and seatpost have been changed since this picture, and the tires in the picture is my summer set up. This year the summer tires will be front Kenda Nevegal 2.5 stick-e, and a Kenda Nevegal 2.35 in the rear. Its a heavier set up but very grippy.

Sean


----------



## gunfodder (Jan 13, 2004)

*more Yeti action*

The 575's are starting to thin out again, so here's a booster shot.

Frame: '04.5 Medium Yeti 575
Fork: '05 Fox Vanilla 130 RL
Shock: '05 Fox RP3
Headset: Cane Creek S2
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP
Crankset:Truvativ Stylo GXP 44X32X22
Front Der: Shimano XT
Rear Der: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano LX
Cassette: Sram 7.0 11X32
Chain: Shimano 9 Speed
Hubs F/R: Arc Yeti/Shimano 525
Rims/Skewers: Mavic 223
Tires: WTB MutanoRaptor Race 2.4"
Brakes/Lever: Hayes HFX-9 XC 6"
Handlebar: Yeti ARC R1 Carbon
Stem: 90mm Easton EA70
Grips: Yeti Hard Core
Saddle: Terry Fly Ti
Seatpost: Truvativ Team double clamp
Pedals: CB Mallet C
Computer: Cateye Wireless 7
Stay Protector: Specialized
Weight: 29.5lbs


----------



## powersusa (Jun 10, 2004)

This is my interpretation of a Clydesdale worthy All Mountain hardtail.


*Frame: *Long Evil Sovereign, silver
*Fork: *06' Fox 36 TALAS RC2
*Headset: *Chris King
*Stem: *Thomson X4 70mm 
*Handle Bar: *FSA K-Force DH Riser, 710mm
*Grips: *Intense ODI Lock-On
*Shifters: *06' SRAM X0 Triggers
*Seat Post: *Thomson Elite, 31.6mm x 367mm (Maverick Speedball on order)
*Seat Post Collar: *Hope QR 
*Saddle: *WTB LazerV Pro Gel, Ti Rails
*Cranks/BB: *RaceFace Atlas with DH BB cups
*Rings: *E.Thirteen 36T Supercharger, 36T and 24T RaceRings
*Pedals: *Speedplay Drillium
*Front Derailleur: * Shimano XT
*Rear Derailleur: *06' SRAM X0 Medium Carbon Cage
*Cassette: *06' SRAM 990 11-32
*Chain: *SRAM PC-991
*Front Wheel: * 36 hole Hope Bulb, 20mm axle, laced with DT Swiss Competition spokes and brass nipples to a DT Swiss EX 5.1D rim
*Rear Wheel: * 36 hole Hadley 108pt engagement, QR axle, laced with DT Swiss Competition spokes and brass nipples to a DT Swiss EX 5.1D rim 
*Tires: * front and rear Kendra Nevegal 2.3
*Front Brake: * 203mm Hope Mono M6, stainless braided brake line, two piece rotor front
*Rear Brake: * 180mm Hope Mono M4, stainless braided brake line, two piece floating rotor


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Large Turner RFX - love it. It is my do everything bike. I'm too lazy to list the specs though... sorry...


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

Artnshel, how do you like that brake therapy set up? I was thinking about doing that to my straight six. any input appreciated.

REEK


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

* Frame: 2003 Titus Switchblade, med. with 5.7" rockers and 2006 PUSH Float
* Fork: 2006 Fox Float 130
* Brakes: Hayes El Camino
* Cranks: XT 
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Shifters: XT
* Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet C
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35
* Front Wheel/rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35
* Rear Wheel/rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Weight: about 28-29?


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

*Santa Cruz Nomad*

* Frame Size & Color: Ano Slate - Large
* Fork: Fox TALAS 36RC2
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.9
* Pedals: North Shore 
* Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Bar EA70 Oversize
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech
* Cassette: Sram PG980
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Lizard Skin Lock On
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.5
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle MTX Camo
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 340 / 20mm Axle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.5
* Rear Rim: Sun Ringle MTX Camo
* Rear Hub/Skewer DT Swiss 340 / Hope QR Skewer
* Weight 32Lbs


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Yay, I found out how to use photobucket finally.Ok so this is my Haro Shift R5 and the stats are in my earlier post on page 2. Also, I was just thinking, shouldn't this topic be a sticky? Just a thought.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

My current ride:

Titus Moto Lite medium
Fork: Fox Talas R (soon to be replaced by a RS Revelation)
Drivetrain: Shimano XT/Hone
Brakes: Shimano XT
Stem: Thomson X4 silver
Handlebar: Easton EA50 OS Monkeybar
Saddle: Selle San Marcos Arami Gelaround
Seatpost: Race Face Atlas
Wheelset: Mavic Crossland

Soon as a second bike:

SC Chameleon
Fork: Fox Talas R (from the Titus)
Drivetrain: Shimano XT/LX/Deore
Brakes: Hayes HFX-9
Stem: I'm not sure: Race Face Evolve 110mm or no-name 90mm
Handlebar: Easton EA30 Monkeybar
Saddle: WTB Rocket V (great saddle!)
Seatpost: Easton EA30
Wheelset: Probably XT hubs / Mavic rims.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Heckler Dominatrix atop Garland Peak, WA in freezing rain...

- Holzfeller
- Thomson
- D321 on Onyx and White Ind.
- Hayes 8"
- Kenda Kinetics 2.6" + Mobster 2.5" rear
- XT drivetrain
- Shorty Stem + MonkeyBar + ODI lock-ons
- Marzocchi Z1FR QR20 w/ETA

Goes on 50 milers as well as the shuttle/lift served runs...


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Prophet 1 MX*

* Frame Size & Color: XL, galvanized
* Fork: Fox 36 TALAS RC2
* Shock: Fox DHX Air 5.0
* Brakes: Hayes El Camino, 8" Fr & Rr
* Cranks: TruVatiV Holzfeller
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: X-O
* Shifters: X-9
* Pedals: Time
* Stem: Cannondale freeride, 80mm
* Handlebar: FSA Carbon K Force DH, 40 mm rise
* Seatpost: FSA FR-230
* Saddle: Fi'zi:k Gobi Ti
* Bottom Bracket: TruVatiV Howitzer
* Cassette: SRAM PG-990, 11-32
* Headset: FSA Orbit Z 1.5"
* Grips: ODI Lock on Ruffian
* Front Tire: Michelin Downhill Comp 32, 2.8" Steel Bead
* Front Rim: Mavic EX325, 32 hole
* Front Hub/Skewer: Formula Thru-20 front
* Rear Tire: Michelin Downhill Comp 24, 2.5" Steel Bead
* Rear Rim: Mavic EX325, 32 hole
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Thru-12 front, Formula
* Weight: heavy


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Clyde's AM Hardtail Ride*

Yeah, I said hardtail...sometimes it's the right way to go!

Dialled Bikes Prince Albert
* Frame Size & Color: Small, black
* Fork: 2005 Marzocchi Marathon XC
* Brakes: Avid BB7 185 mm Front/160 mm Rear
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC 22/32/44 (pic shows FSA V Drive)
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX 
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT 9 spd<O</O
* Shifters: Shimano Deore (upgrading to XT)
* Pedals: Shimano M536 clipless
* Stem: Salsa Moto Ace 80 mm x 0° (upgrading to Race Face Evolve 90 mm x 6°)
* Handlebar: Race Face Air Alloy (upgrading to Dialled Bikes Pablo Esco Bars)
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 27.2 x 410 mm
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Team
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Evolve X-Type
* Cassette: SRAM PG990 12-34
* Headset: Cane Creek S2
* Grips: Lizard Skins Logo
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.1 or MotoRaptor 2.24
* Front Rim: Sun DS1-XC
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT M756/Shimano XT
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.1 or MotoRaptor 2.24
* Rear Rim: Sun DS1-XC
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT M756/Shimano XT
* Weight: 28.5 lbs.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Clyde's AM fully ride*

Transition Bikes Preston FR<O</O
* Frame Size & Color: Small, black
* Fork: 2005 Marzocchi AM-1
* Brakes: Hayes HFX9 HD 203 mm rotors
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve DH 22/32/44
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT 9 spd<O</O
* Shifters: Shimano Deore (upgrading to XT)
* Pedals: Shimano M545 clipless
* Stem: Race Face Prodigy 100 mm x 6°<O</O
* Handlebar: Dialled Bikes Pablo Esco Bars
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 30.0 x 410 mm
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Evolve FR
* Cassette: SRAM PG970 12-34
* Headset: Cane Creek S2
* Grips: Lizard Skins Logo Lock-On
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3 or MotoRaptor 2.4
* Front Rim: Mavic XM321
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT M756/Shimano XT
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3 or MotoRaptor 2.4
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM321<O</O
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT M756/Shimano XT
* Weight: 36 lbs.<O</O<O</O


----------



## MADnifico (Feb 11, 2006)

*Nice!!!*

Keep them coming:thumbsup:


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

*Bullit*

Here's my version! It's a bit more freeride oriented, but it's all I got.









I've gone to a double front ring, and hydraulic discs.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

intheways said:


> Here's my version! It's a bit more freeride oriented, but it's all I got.I've gone to a double front ring, and hydraulic discs.


So what are you working on bar spins or tail whips


----------



## IwantCake (Sep 25, 2004)

*piece of Cake*

05 Gary Fisher Cake 1 DLX

* Frame Size & Color: L / black-blue
* Fork: RS Revelation 426
* Shock: Swinger 3-way
* Brakes: Avid mechs 160 / 160
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: X-9
* Shifters: X-9
* Pedals: Shimano ???
* Stem: Syntace F99
* Handlebar: crappy Bontrager
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Pure V gel
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: SRAM PG-990, 11-34
* Headset: [elvis] Kang [/elvis]
* Grips: Oury lock-on
* Front Tire: S-works Fastraks
* Front Rim: Mavic 819
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT / XT
* Rear Tire: S-works Fastraks
* Rear Rim: Mavic 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XT
* Weight: 29lbs


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

wow... its one thing to see a list of a spec'd out bike... but to see them in a pic... awesome..

lots of nice bikes guys...wow


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

Not sure if this qualifies as AM (weird category) or freeride but i'll let you decide. Pics are a couple of months ago now and it has different pedals and an 8in rotor in front. She's on the heavy side to pick up but at the same time nimble and flicky on singletrack and in the air.

* Frame Size & Color: Small 05' Transition PrestonFR
* Fork: 06' Fox36 Talas RC2
* Shock: Swinger 4-way
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-9
* Cranks: Trutativ Hussefelt
* Front Derailleur: no sissy gear here
* Rear Derailleur: 105 SS
* Shifters: shimano
* Pedals: Transition Step down
* Stem: Trutative
* Handlebar: Trutative
* Seatpost: Trutatvie
* Saddle: Kona dirt jump
* Bottom Bracket: Trutative
* Cassette: Motley Crue - Shout at the Devil
* Headset: King
* Grips: Odi Lock on
* Front Tire: Specialized Chunder 2.4
* Front Rim: Sun Ditch Witch
* Front Hub/Skewer: Marzocchi 20mm
* Rear Tire: WTB weirwolf 2.3
* Rear Rim: Sun Ditch Witch
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano piece o crap (Hadley coming soon)
* Weight: 38.6 lbs


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Large Turner 5 Pack
* Shock: Cane Creek Double Barrel
* Fork: Manitou Sherman Flick+
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7, Goodridge lines
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas, Heim guide w/ MRP LRP Roller
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0 med. cage
* Shifters: SRAM X.0
* Pedals: Crank Bros. Candy
* Stem: Thomson X4 70m
* Handlebar: Syncros Bulk
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Laser V
* Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34t
* Headset: King Steelset, Hopey Steering Damper
* Grips: Race Face lock-ons
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove Stick-E 2.35
* Front Rim: DT 5.1d
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley 20mm
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35
* Rear Rim: DT 5.1d
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley
* Weight: 34 lbs


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Here's my Leader 626 S*

All Mountain? Aggressive XC? Is there a difference? I thought it fit, so here it is:

Frame Size & Color: 17 inch-black, 5" travel (will take up to 150mm fork)
* Fork: '03 Marzocchi Z-1 Freeride
* Rear Shock: Pushed Vanilla R, (tuned for aggressive riding)
* Brakes: 7" Avid BB7 w/Speed Dial 7 levers
* Cranks: Holzfeller triples
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7 w/ X.7 shifters
* Pedals: Time ATAC Alium
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Seatpost: Titec Hellbent
* Saddle: Selle Italia/Marzocchi Karve
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Team DH 
* Cassette: SRAM 970
* Headset: FSA Pig DH Pro
* Grips: Salsa (Fuego??)
* Front Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Front Rim: Sun Rhynolite 36 hole
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tireanaracer Cinder 2.25
* Rear Rim:Sun Rhynolite 36 hole
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Weight 32 lbs

Definitely a working man's bike. No real bling, but tough as nails, and handles extremely well. When I retire the Marathon, I'll put something more in the AM classification on, but it's been a superb fork so far. I can't say enough about this bike.

Bob

Edit 5/6/06-new pic and changed fork model to reflect changes made this weekend.


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

mtnpat said:


> * Frame Size & Color: XL, galvanized
> * Fork: Fox 36 TALAS RC2
> * Shock: Fox DHX Air 5.0
> * Brakes: Hayes El Camino, 8" Fr & Rr
> ...


Yikes! Serious meats, watch out squirrels!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Both 

Those Preston's look sweet. If I had to only have one bike, that would definitely be it.


----------



## Cowboy-jeff (Apr 19, 2005)

*My all mountains bikes (you may now be jealous)*

*Frame: Satin black Medium 6point6
*Rider weight: 155lbs (winter weight)
*Rider height: 5' 10.5"
*suspension: 06 Marz AM1 130-150/ Fox dhx air
*brakes: Shimano saint 6" F/R
*cranks: XTR 175mm 
*front/rear derailleur: Shimano XT
*shifters: Shimano XT
*pedals: Dmr (for my BMX roots)
*stem: Thomson 90/5°
*handlebar: Easton EA 70
*seatpost: Maverick Speedball
*seatpost clamp: Hope
*saddle: WTB (circa 99)
*headset: Cane Creek flush/short
*grips: ODI Intense w/ Hope doctor bar plugs (red)
*tires (front/rear): Kenda Nevegal 2.1UST
*wheel F/R: Mavic 819 UST, Shimano XT center lock hubs
*weight:32.5lbs (bathroom scale).

Intense 5point5: Medium Grey (with swinger 4)
fork: Manitou Nixon (with IT) it still works!
brakes: Rear Shimano LX/ Front Hayes comp (when Hayes used to make good brakes)
Wheels: F/R Mavic 819 UST with Shimano XT hubs
tires: Conti vert-pro's 2.3
cranks: Hone (really just LX painted black)
Cog: Shimano LX 11-34
Pedals: Egg beaters (not shown. when I'm in an XC frame of mind)
Stem: Thomson 90/5°
bars: Answer pro carbon (soon to be replaced with EA 50 or 70)
grips: Odi 
shifters: Shimano LX
Derailleurs: f/r Shimano LX
sattle: WTB 
Seat post: Thomson (Speed ball coming soon)
Seat post clamp: Intense (from my 6point6)

That's all.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

...some good looking rides in here, & here's another:



















* Frame Size & Color: Large Turner RFX5 Custom Gloss Black PC w/ Clear PC
* Shock: DHXa 5.0
* Fork: Marzocchi 66SL
* Cranks: Shimano Hone
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0 
* Shifters: SRAM X.7
* Pedals: Crank Bros. EB
* Stem: Thomson X4 90m
* Handlebar: Truvativ Holzfeller
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34t
* Headset: King 
* Grips: ODI Ruffian lock-ons
* Front Tire: Intense 2.2
* Front Rim: Mavic D3.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Marzocchi 20mm
* Rear Tire: Intense 2.2
* Rear Rim: Mavic D3.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley 10mmTA/ 108 pt
* Weight: 32 lbs


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

*my cove*

Just an awesome do all bike!
I love it. Can easily double as a 4x bike if necessary

* Frame Size & Color: med 05' cove hustler
* Fork: 05' pike race
* Shock: rp3
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-9
* Cranks: Trutativ Hussefelt
* Front Derailleur: xt
* Rear Derailleur: xt
* Shifters: lx
* Pedals: ummm, old shimano clips?
* Stem: Dangerboy 50mm
* Handlebar: Trutative
* Seatpost: thomson
* Saddle: ?
* Bottom Bracket: Trutative
* Cassette: sram
* Headset: King
* Grips: Odi Lock on
* Front Tire: mich mud DH2.2
* Front Rim: mavic 729
* Front Hub/Skewer: hadley
* Rear Tire: mich mud DH2.2
* Rear Rim: mavic 729
* Rear Hub/Skewer: hadley 10mm (108pnt)
* Weight: don't care


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

8-Ball said:


> * Frame Size & Colour: Large SC Heckler, custom green
> * Fork: Fox Talas 36RC2
> * Brakes: Magura Louise FR (210mm/190mm)
> * Cranks: RaceFace Northshore
> ...


Hey,
I see that seat post sticking way up and was wondering how tall you are? 

I am 6'3" with a 34" inseam standing barefoot and also ride a Large framed heckler with a 90 x 5 stem. I also use a LOT of spacers under my stem to further raise up the front a bit. I've always felt the Large was not quite large enough, but the XL Heckler was way too long.

Just wondering on your perceptions...

Thanks


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*I hate fenders too*



mondaycurse said:


> Those fenders made me thrown up


Sorry for making you so sick...

They are ugly. Dirt motorcycles are pretty ugly too. But it's muddy riding 1/3 of the year in Nor Cal. We've built a fun 11 mile singletack trail that is designed and we maintain for wet riding. I'm very fortunate to be able to ride year round. And 11 muddy miles feels worse than 25 dry miles. Mud sucks it's no fun, but better than sitting around all winter and driving long distance to ski and spend a lot of money.

Without the long front fender water and mud sprays in my eyes. The f-ugly downtube keeps the chain 80% mud free (no more chain suck ruining wet rides). Since this picture I added a top chain guard to keep the drivetrain 100% clean from mud. The rear disk guards keeps the rear brake working, without a rear disc guard mud packs in the rotor holes and I totally loose rear brake (wave rotors without any holes would cure that problem). Before the brake guard I've worn out near new rear pads to metal in 1 or less than 2 rides. (I use more rear brake in mud conditions around switchbacks and in rocks than dry when I normally use almost all front brake, dragging rear more for handling). The rear is just for quick clean up after ride. Even on the worst wet rides there's never more than a few tiny spots of mud above my knees now. And I use neoprene booties and leggings for warmth and quick spray off while spraying off the bike afterwards, my regular cycle shoes underneath stay clean and dry. Looks aren't everything especially when few others are out riding in the mud.

I'm taking the fenders off this weekend (finally!). They go on pretty quickly if needed. But the mud season should be over now. I'll have to post some pix of the "naked" bike.



- ray


----------



## dulyebr (Jun 18, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Titus MotoLite Medium Metallic Grey 
* Fork: 2005 Fox Talas Tuned by Push Industries
* Brakes: Magura Marta Enduro 180mm/160mm rotor
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9 Long Cage
* Pedals: Time Atac Carbon XS
* Stem: Thomson X4 100mm 0 deg
* Handlebar: FSA K-Force Carbon XC
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Stealth
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32
* Headset: Chris King Pewter
* Grips: ESI Silicone Foam
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.1 UST
* Front Rim: Mavic XM819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King Pewter/Salsa QR
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM819
* Rear Hub/Skewer : Chris King Pewter/bolt-on
* Shifters: Sram X.9 Triggers
* Seatclamp: Salsa QR
* Weight: 26.6lbs


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

My new (to me) All mountain bike. Since these photo's were taken (last week), the bottle cage has been removed, DMR V8 pedals have been installed (egg beaters for longer rides) and a few other very minor changes. 

I got the whole bike for an awesome price - which is the reason why some of the parts don't match up (headset, front and rear wheels, shifters, tires (soon to be changed)... 

Spec - 
-Xtension Xplore frame (same as Azonic Saber) with a swinger 4 way Air. 
-2005 Nixon Platnium fork 
-Dirtbag FR rear rim, with WTB dual duty front rim. 
-A2Z rear hub - Deore front. 
-LX/Deore drivetrain. 
-Deore Hydro brakes
-SIC race bars, Easton EA50 stem (90mm?), Azonic seatpost with a SDG seat. 
-Truvative ISIS Firex cranks (cheap...), currently with a 3 ring setup. May go bash guard. (have both). 

Future changes - there are lots of changes i'd love to do, but i'm into XC racing, so most of my money goes into XC and road bikes (ye.. sorry..), but i will be putting a X9 RD and shifters on soon. New wider tires (kenda or scwalbe..) and ideally i'd get a new crankset. But for now it's great, and i'll just wait for parts to break/wear out..


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice setup. A passing question - I notice you have your very low, and I see that on many setups called "all mountain". You can't be that short, so does that mean that on your "all mountain" rides, you spend the whole time out of the saddle? Guess it goes to what people consider "all mountain".


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

How many bikes does this boy need!! Nice rig. 

*swoodbrn* - I'm pretty sure Dave is just short! I assume that his seat height would be fine for AM riding how it is. I'm sure he'll fill you in on the details.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: *Cove Hustler 17.5 Matte Black*
* Fork:*Marzocchi All Mountain SL*
* Brakes:*Shimano M960 XTR Dual Control*
* Cranks:*Race Face Deus "baddass black"*
* Front Derailleur:*XTR*
* Rear Derailleur:*XTR*
* Pedals:*M959 XTR*
* Stem:*Race Face Deus*
* Handlebar:*Race Face Deus*
* Seatpost:*Thompson Elite*
* Saddle:*SDG Bel Air Ti*
* Bottom Bracket:*Race Face Deus X-Type*
* Cassette:*XTR*
* Headset:*Race Face Deus*
* Grips:*Specialized S-Works*
* Front Tire:*Panaracer Cinder 2.25 - NOT SHOWN HERE*
* Front Rim:*Mavic Crossmax SL*
* Front Hub/Skewer:*Mavic Crossmax SL*
* Rear Tire:*Panaracer Cinder 2.25 - NOT SHOWN HERE*
* Rear Rim:*Mavic Crossmax SL*
* Rear Hub/Skewer:*Mavic Crossmax SL*
* Weight *28lb*


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

my offering


----------



## 8-Ball (Jan 20, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Hey,
> I see that seat post sticking way up and was wondering how tall you are?
> 
> I am 6'3" with a 34" inseam standing barefoot and also ride a Large framed heckler with a 90 x 5 stem. I also use a LOT of spacers under my stem to further raise up the front a bit. I've always felt the Large was not quite large enough, but the XL Heckler was way too long.
> ...


I'm about 6'3" as well, but slightly longer in the leg. The large seems to suit me fine with the 70x0 Stem. I've never tried the XL, but it seems to be a huge leap size wise, especially the top tube.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My All Mountain Machine*

​Frame- Trek Ex9.5 Carbon 19.5
Fork- Rock Shox Reba Worldcup
Brakes- Hope Mono Mini
Cranks- Bontrager Race Xlite
F Deraileur- Shimano Xt
R Deraileur- Sram Xo
Pedals- Crankros Eggbeater
Stem- Bontrager Race Xxx Lite
Handlebar- Bontrager Race X Lite
Post- Bontrager Race Xxxc Lite
Saddle- Wtb Laser V Team
Cassette- Sram 990
Headset- Cane Creek S-8
Grips- Odi Lockon Big Earl
Tires- Irc Mibro 2.25
Wheels- Bontrager Race X Lite Disc


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

01retro said:


> ​Frame- Trek Ex9.5 Carbon 19.5
> Fork- Rock Shox Reba Worldcup
> Brakes- Hope Mono Mini
> Cranks- Bontrager Race Xlite
> ...


NO offence, and not that it really matters as I like bike porn of all types. But when your components have the words "lite" and "race Xlite" written all over them I think your stretching it more than a bit to fit the bike in the AM catagory 

Whatch ya got there is a trail bike... looks like a nice one at that, and I'm sure you may ride it all over the mountain. But that in itself doesn't actually make it an all mountain bike technically speaking.


----------



## gilbo182 (Jun 15, 2005)

Giant Reign, Marz AM 1, Juicy 5's, SRAM X7 shifters/r.der., Hone crankset, Monkeylite DH bar, Salso moto ace stem, Mavic Crossrides w/ kenda blue groove.
this all = one happy rider.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

swoodbrn said:


> Nice setup. A passing question - I notice you have your very low, and I see that on many setups called "all mountain". You can't be that short, so does that mean that on your "all mountain" rides, you spend the whole time out of the saddle? Guess it goes to what people consider "all mountain".


 No, your 100% right, i took that picture when i got the bike home, since the pics the seat is decently higher, same hieght as my XC race rigs.

Edit: Due to it having flat pedals - the seat is a little lower as i'm not really doing any 'All mountain' type riding with it with flat pedals. When i put the egg beaters on, i'll measure it up and get it set-up to the right height.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*I'm.....*

with some other guys.....too lazy to write it down.....it's still stock except for the tires which I haven't taken a picture of yet either for the same reason....lazy. There is a BUT in here though. I am finished getting my hardtail together and now it's my 575's turn:


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 17' Jamis XLT
* Fork: Pilot SL
* Brakes: Hayes 9 Hydro's
* Cranks: Truvitiv Firex 
* Front Derailleur: sram Xgen
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Eggs
* Stem: Easton
* Handlebar:Easton
* Seatpost:Ritchey
* Saddle: WTB race V ?
* Cassette:sram of some sort
* Headset: wtb race
* Grips:WTB
* Front Tire: WTB wierwolf
* Front Rim:WTB speed discs
* Rear Tire:WTB wierwolf
* Rear Rim:WTB speed discs
* Weight Don't know...


----------



## Biker75 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Here's my baby...*

Also on the XC and DH/FR forum, as this is my one & only. With a change of the stem & tires...and YES I have 'fixed' the maxle 

* Frame Size & Color: 2006 Turner RFX Large
* Fork: 2006 Pike 454 air
* Brakes: Juicy 5
* Cranks: older XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: X.9
* Pedals: Flat gouging types & eggbeaters
* Stem: Hope (xc) and Titec (FR)
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper
* Seatpost: FSA
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT 9sp
* Headset: Race Face
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 or 2.35
* Front Rim: DT swiss 5.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb/Maxle
* Rear Tire: See front
* Rear Rim: DT 5.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope XC
* Weight 31.5 or 32.5 depending on tires/pedal setup


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

*my bike*

This is my baby.

'05 Enduro 130. Mostly stock parts.

Upgrades:

7" rotor for the back
odi lock on grips
hope seat clamp
modified the stock Deore shifters to run outside the brake levers.
new set of Performance Loco wheels (which I love)
Various tire combos

I believe it weighs 31-32 lbs at this point. Deffinately could be lighter, but I like how it is.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

This next one is the one I mainly ride now though said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v230/J5BWS/P1010885.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! whats your tensioner?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cherrybomber said:


> nice! whats your tensioner?


Thanks, glad you like it. The tensioner is a Rohloff one, it works really well.

Just fitted some Jones H Bars to it, which are perfect for AM.










The frame is actually going back over to Canada this week to get the sliding dropouts and the cable routing taken off, as I use this as a SS all the time.

I'll miss it whilst its away, but I think I've got my Tracer dialled now so I'll be using that again. 

When the Implant comes back I'm going to run it with 100mm White Brother Magic 100 IMV forks, I think it will shine with this setup. I'm also putting bigger discs on it, I'm waiting for some Jones XTR/Boone Cranks and I'm going to order some I9 SS wheels for it, then its finished!


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*wicked!*

sweet ride man!

i didnt know jones made cranks. i hope you dont have to wait 5-10 years for them


----------



## bigbones (Feb 13, 2004)

*the original AM design*

Sorry guys, This is the ultimate AM bike 2004 Mountain Cycle San Andreas DHS
* Frame Size & Color: Large black anodized with a bead blasted swingarm
* Fork:Manitou Minute One no V brake bosses
* Brakes:Magura Julie
* Cranks:Truvativ Firex
* Front Derailleur:Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur:Shimano XT
* Pedals:Crank Bros Mallet C
* Stem:Ritchey Comp
* Handlebar:Ritchey Severe Conditions
* Seatpost:Azonic
* Saddle:Specialized Body Geometry with Maganese rails
* Bottom Bracket:Truvativ Gigapipe
* Cassette:Shimano XT 12-34
* Headset:Ritchey
* Grips:ODI Lock-On (Moab)
* Front Tire:IRC Mythos
* Front Rim:Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer:Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Tire:IRC Mythos
* Rear Rim:Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer Azonic
* Weight Bike 31# Rider 240#


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Think you should add "Total cost" to the template - might be eye-opening.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cherrybomber said:


> sweet ride man!
> 
> i didnt know jones made cranks. i hope you dont have to wait 5-10 years for them


Thanks! 

No the waits more like 2 months for the cranks, although I have my fingers crossed that they'll be here sooner, as my Truvativs are shot!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

swoodbrn said:


> Think you should add "Total cost" to the template - might be eye-opening.


No body wants to add that up unless they are trying to impress themself or others.


----------



## howard78 (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's my Santa Cruz Heckler... 

* Frame Size & Color: Large, orange
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain II (soon to be replaced by a Pike...)
* Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Coil
* Brakes: Hayes el Camino, A2Z discs
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur:XT
* Pedals: Shimano M545
* Stem: Raceface Evolve
* Handlebar: Raceface Ecolve DH Riser
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: LX
* Headset: Hope
* Grips: Odi Ruffian Lock On's
* Front Tire: Larsen TT Super Tacky
* Front Rim: Mavic 719
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb / Hope QR
* Rear Tire: Larsen TT Super Tacky
* Rear Rim: Mavic 719
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb / Hope QR


----------



## Enduro SX (Oct 18, 2004)

2005 S.Works Enduro with DHX Air
* Frame Size & Color: Medium Silver Anodized
* Fork: Fox Van 36 RC2
* Brakes: Hope Mono 4, 180mm Front, 165mm Rear
* Cranks: Saint, 22/32 Raceface Rings
* Chain Device: E13 DRS
* Chain: SRAM PC99
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Shifters: SRAM XO Triggers
* Pedals: Time Z Control
* Stem: Raceface Diablous
* Handlebar: Azonic Double Wall
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: SDG Bell Air RL
* Bottom Bracket: Race Diablous
* Cassette: XT 11-32
* Headset: King
* Grips: Race Diablous Lock Ons
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 ST
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 ST 
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic
* Weight 35.5 approx


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

I have to represent in here. 

Frame: Large '06 Ellsworth Moment 
Color: Ano Blue
Shock: Fox DHX coil 5.0
Fork: '06 Maverick DUC32
Skewer: yup
Seatpost Clamp: Salsa 
Front Der: XTR
Rear Der: XO
Shifters: XO
Chain: SRAM Hollow pin
Cassette: Shimano XTR 11-34 
Brakes: Shimano XT 4 piston w/ 8" front 6" rear rotors
Cranks/BB: XT 175mm 32/22 With Rbikes.com bash ring
Pedals: Candy SL
Headset: Chris King 
Handlebar: Easton Monkey light carbon riser 
Grips: ODI Rouge lock on
Seat Post: Thomson
Stem: Maverick 110mm
Saddle: WTB Shadow V
Wheelset: Mavic 832's w/ Maverick hub in front and XTR in back
Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3 w/ Stan's
Rear Tire: WTB Exiwolf 2.1 w/ Stan's
Accesories: Lizard skin chainstay wrap
Weight: 31.3
Total Cost: If you have to ask you can't afford it


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*It REIGNS above all*

Completed last week.

Got the frame and all the parts I liked the most.
Wheels are custom built by Chad at Red Barn. Here's the complete spec list:

* Frame Size & Color: '05 Reign 2, 20", Thai Green
* Fork: PIKE 454 Air U-Turn
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters SL
* Stem: Thomson Elite X4
* Handlebar: FSA K-Force XC, 1.5" rise
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Stealth (Ti Rails) / Salsa flip lock seat collar
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Evolve X-Type
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
* Headset: FSA Integrated
* Grips: ODI Lock-On; Dangerboy end slugs
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35; folding
* Front Rim: DT Swiss 5.1d
* Front Hub/Skewer: HOPE ProII / Rock Shox MAXLE
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35; folding
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss 5.1d
* Rear Hub/Skewer: HOPE ProII / Salsa skewer

Weighs just under 30lbs on my fishing scale... Let's say 30lbs with mud...

I got it dirty already - I'm looooving it. Climbs lika muddafogga... and on his way down... OMG! It's an ANIMAL. Hence the name...

Enjoy!

*THE ANIMAL*









*COCKY COCKPIT*









*BLING!*









*MORE BLING!*









*GOTTA LIKE THE BLING!*


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Frame Size & Color: '05 Cannondale Prophet, medium, galvanized gloss
Fork: Lefty Max Carbon 140 SPV Evolve
Brakes: Shimano XT with Hope floating 160mm rotors
Cranks: Shimano XT 22/36 and an E13 Supercharger
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters SL
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Shifters: Shimano XT Dual Controls
Stem: Cannondale 31.8
Handlebar: FSA XC190
Headset: Cannondale SI
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-On
Seatpost: Cannondale Wind Carbon
Saddle: Fizik Gobi Ti / Salsa flip lock seat collar
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
Tires: Hutchinson Barracuda UST 2.3 front Spider Tubeless Light 2.1 rear
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax SL


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Probably less travel than most @4.5" but there isn't anywhere this badboy can't go, too much fun. And the DW link makes it a great climber too. Amazingly versitile. Good times every time I put a leg over.

* Frame Size & Color: Iron Horse HollowPoint 04, custom valved/volumed Cane Creek AD5
* Fork: Nixon comp 145, TPC(!)
* Brakes: Hayes 9
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve X-Type
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Shimano 540
* Stem: Thomson 80mm
* Handlebar: Azonic WF 2" riser
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Laser Ti
* Bottom Bracket: X
* Cassette: LX
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Ritchey (nice shape)
* Front Tire: Specialized Adenaline/Resolution 2.0
* Front Rim: Mavic XM321
* Front Hub/Skewer: Woodman
* Rear Tire: IRC Trailbear 2.25
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM321
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Woodman
* Weight ~31 lbs.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Just J said:


> Thanks, glad you like it. The tensioner is a Rohloff one, it works really well.
> 
> Just fitted some Jones H Bars to it, which are perfect for AM.
> 
> ...


While I am sure you could AM with any set up if your really want to. I just can't bring myself to think of H-bars as "perfect" for all mountain. Perfect for cruisin, perfect for a bike that gets lots of road miles as well as dirt, perfect for your wrists probably? But IMO there more suited for road, or cross than pure dirt. Let alone AM. What's next moustache bars on your Tracer?? 

Now I have to admit I have only sat on a bike with these bars. But they feel akin to mounting "clip-ons" from a sportbike and sticking them on a dirtbike to me...? 

Cool bike though!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll come back and fill in the stats, I just wanted to see if I could get this image posted.

Thanks


----------



## urbanmtb87 (Feb 25, 2006)

If you go on the Jonesbikes website, you can see a nice clip of I believe Jeff Jones riding some pretty hardcore trail obstacles w/those H-bars, so I'd say they are deffinately an AM option if they suit you. Supposedly they are good for distributing wrist impact of drops too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*Glad you think it's a cool bike BUT...*



stiingya said:


> While I am sure you could AM with any set up if your really want to. I just can't bring myself to think of H-bars as "perfect" for all mountain. Perfect for cruisin, perfect for a bike that gets lots of road miles as well as dirt, perfect for your wrists probably? But IMO there more suited for road, or cross than pure dirt. Let alone AM. What's next moustache bars on your Tracer??
> 
> Now I have to admit I have only sat on a bike with these bars. But they feel akin to mounting "clip-ons" from a sportbike and sticking them on a dirtbike to me...?
> 
> Cool bike though!!!


I think you need to ride on a set (on the right bike) or at the very least take a look at those pics/vid on the Jones website before you can make an educated opinion on them.

They aren't going to be perfect for everyone, but I love them, and so do a lot of people. I don't do many road miles or any cruising either. I personally wouldn't put them on a geared/full suspension bike, they seem to suit SS, or HTs setup in a similar way to my Dekerf, so the risers will be staying on the Tracer...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

urbanmtb87 said:


> If you go on the Jonesbikes website, you can see a nice clip of I believe Jeff Jones riding some pretty hardcore trail obstacles w/those H-bars, so I'd say they are deffinately an AM option if they suit you. Supposedly they are good for distributing wrist impact of drops too.


Oh yeah you are absolutely right, they allow the best weight distribution for any type of riding, and feel great for jumps and drops, allowing the front end to be lifted more easily and ultra comfort on the landings...

You are definitely right there when you say that "if they suit you" because they wont suit everyone, but an open mind gets you half way there!


----------



## x9typesh (Jan 25, 2006)

*Marin Wolf Ridge*









I guess this is more of an AXC/AM bike. I love the quad link...tho I kinda wish the head angle was a bit steeper at 5 and 6".

* Frame Size & Color: Marin Wolf Ridge (Med), Coal
* Fork: Vanilla RLC
* Shock: Fox RP3
* Brakes: Hayes 9 - 7" front, 6" rear
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Shifters: XT 8spd
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Shimano 540
* Stem: Race Face Evolve XC
* Handlebar: Race Face Deus XC
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Laser V
* Bottom Bracket: ES-71
* Cassette: XTR m-900 8 spd
* Headset: Race Face Deus
* Grips: Oury Lock On
* Front Tire: WTB Velociraptor Race 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossride
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic/Hope
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossride
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic/Hope
* Weight: 30 lb.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*I prefer to think of it as "All-Mesa"*

* Frame Size & Color: 06 Banshee Chaparral - Medium
* Fork: 06 66 RC2X
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 8"/6"
* Cranks: RaceFace NorthShore 22/30
* Front Derailleur: XT Bottom Swing
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7
* Pedals: Wellgo B-27
* Stem: FSA DH 300
* Handlebar: Bontrager Earl
* Seatpost: Titec Pryo Scoper
* Saddle: Azonic Journey
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Gigapipe DH
* Cassette: XTR 11-34
* Headset: King
* Grips: ODI Rouge
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.7 60d
* Front Rim: DT Swiss FR 6.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Ancient Marzocchi Relic
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.7 60d
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss FR 6.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss Hugi FR 135
* Weight: 42 pounds


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: SC KnowMad, Large, White
* Fork: Marz 66RC2X
* Brakes: Juicy Carbons
* Cranks: RF Atlas
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT Med Cage
* Pedals: XT
* Stem: Currently a Husselfelt 70mm. 
* Handlebar: Deity
* Seatpost: RF Dues
* Saddle: Titec
* Bottom Bracket: X-type RF Atlas
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: FSA Pig
* Grips: ODI Rogue 
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5"
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: see above
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion DHR 2.5"
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer See above
* Weight ~35lbs


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mine*

06 Sworks enduro small
06 Pike 454 Dual Air (not as pictured)
Crossmax XL
Hutchinson 2.1 Spider UST
Race face atlas with 959 pedals
Thomson stem and post
Easton OS carbon bars
Sram X9 rear and shifters
Sram front mech
PC91 Hollow Pin chain
WTB laser saddle
ODI Ruffian grips
Shimano XT Brakes + Levers
<30lbs

Perfect bike and with the pike forks superb value


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

*My Titus ML*

Medium grey 2006 Titus Motolite
RP3 rear shock
Fox Talas RLC
old style XT gruppo (from my previous bike-Santa Cruz SL)
959 pedals
Chris King/ Mavic 819
Conti Vetrical Pro 2,3 Front/ Conti Explorer Pro 2,1 Rear (with or without Stan)
Thompson SP
Race Face Stem
Monkey lite Bars, low riser
Yetti lock on grips
WTB Laser V
Avid BB7 brakes (185F/ 160R)
Weight: 28,5 pounds


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Mr.P said:


> Probably less travel than most @4.5" but there isn't anywhere this badboy can't go, too much fun. And the DW link makes it a great climber too. Amazingly versitile. Good times every time I put a leg over.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Iron Horse HollowPoint 04, custom valved/volumed Cane Creek AD5
> * Fork: Nixon comp 145, TPC(!)
> ...


Interesting set-up. My buddy has that same frame - It's impressive how burly the HP seems and how little it bobs when he stands to climb. How's does your HP climb with that fork? Why the skinnier tire on the front?

Ant


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

antonio said:


> Interesting set-up. My buddy has that same frame - It's impressive how burly the HP seems and how little it bobs when he stands to climb.


Yep, I'm a stander and masher (SS habit) and the DW-link does me right with very little bob. The shock I have has no platform valving and little low speed compression too! In the Iron Horse forums, there is another rider racing the same frame and he used an 80mm SPV fork. Quite an all arounder. But that is why I went to the bigger fork - to slacken the HTA, and it has worked like a champ. I have the TPC Nixon and with compression set to full is like SPV set a little above minimum (1" bob) - but I get to turn down the compression for the downs  The tall fork is a bit wandery on climbs.



antonio said:


> How's does your HP climb with that fork? Why the skinnier tire on the front?
> 
> Ant


The 2.0 Specialized tire is more like a 2.3, while the Trailbear 2.25 is more like a 2.1. Go figure. I really like both tires. I am trying some lower rolling resistance tires right now (Continental gravity/Diesel), but I think the Trailbear is the better tire in back, no experience for the front yet.

Have you bud check this posting of HollowPoint pics, and stop by the Iron horse forum to say hello, there are good peeps there (DW, The Man, posts too) :
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=69976

Mr. P


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

*It's all all-mountain, baby!*

* Frame Size & Color: '04 Voodoo Dambala 20"
* Forkace RC29
* Brakes:Hope Enduro 4 w/custom rotors
* Cranks:Truvativ ss
* Front Derailleur:
* Rear Derailleur:
* Pedals:Time Atac Alium
* Stem:Titec lil Al
* Handlebar:Easton carbon Monkeylight
* Seatpost:Ritchey boat anchor
* Saddle:Vintage Bontrager by San Marco
* Bottom Bracket:Bontrger ISIS
* Cassette: single cog either Shimano or custom laser cut
* Headset:FSA
* Grips:ODI lock-on
* Front Tire:Specialized Fastrak 29
* Front Rim:Mavic Open Pro
* Front Hub/Skewer:Bonty hub and Vintage Campy skewer w/green rubber covered lever
* Rear Tire:Specialized Fastrak 29
* Rear Rim:Mavic Open Pro
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Woodman ss cassette hub, bolt on
* Weight: 26lbs

That's all I have to ride the mountain with, so it's my all mountain.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

whatever gives you the thrills is OK by me. 

that looks like a mighty fine bicycle ya got there!


----------



## Jutt77 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Jamis XLT*

- '05 XLT 19" (Jenson)
- Pike
- Azonic/AC Bar/Stem
- Rhyno XL - Heavy Tires
- Hollzfeller - E13 DRS guide
- XT/Hone
- 8" Avid mechi's F&R

Great bike, a little on the heavy end but still very rideable uphill...love the pike!


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

edoz said:


> * Rear Rim:Mavic Open Pro
> 
> * Weight: 26lbs


How did you add up to 26 with Open Pro rims and no gears? Seems like it would be lighter.

AM is in the skill, nice ride.

Mr. P


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Nice San Andreas*

I love my San Andreas. I am working to get it built back up. I've tried all the new fancy frames, owned quite a few, and you can't beat the simplicity, naturally stable platform design, and the versitility and lightness of the San Andreas. Plus, it's so ugly, it gets tons of looks out on the trail. All those other frames are a dime a dozen.

I just got a used swingarm to get this built up again. I just may get an annodized one like your if one ever comes up for sale on the bay.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

Boat anchor parts. The rear hub weighs 650gr, and the seatpost weighs a pound even. The front hub is pretty porky, as well. I could drop a pound and a quarter with Chris King hubs, but I haven't spent the money yet. Of course, I have a set of lights that weighs 2 pounds and I can't tell the difference with or without.


----------



## x9typesh (Jan 25, 2006)

SanAnMan said:


> I love my San Andreas. I am working to get it built back up. I've tried all the new fancy frames, owned quite a few, and you can't beat the simplicity, naturally stable platform design, and the versitility and lightness of the San Andreas. Plus, it's so ugly, it gets tons of looks out on the trail. All those other frames are a dime a dozen.
> 
> I just got a used swingarm to get this built up again. I just may get an annodized one like your if one ever comes up for sale on the bay.


haha...when i was looking for a frame i was trying to decide between the marin wolf ridge and san andreas. i was pretty sold on all the features that the san andreas had, but i just couldn't get over how ugly it looked...kinda looks like a horse haha. though i bet it rides great


----------



## mtec5 (Feb 5, 2005)

*yeti asx*

This is a old picture of my asx will update with new picture soon makes a great AM bike.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

*Here's mine...*

Heckler!


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Whyte 46
* Fork:Maverick DUC32
* Brakes:Hope Mini M4 with Goodrich braided hoses
* Cranks:XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals:Crankbrothers
* Stem:integrated Maverick
* Handlebar:Easton carbon Monkeylight
* Seatpost:Easton EC70
* Saddle:SLR XC
* Bottom Bracket:XT Hollowtech
* Cassette: XT 
* Headset:Cane Creek
* Grips:WTB werewolf
* Front Tire:Kenda Nevegal foldable 2.35
* Front Rim:Mavic717
* Front Hub/Skewer:Maverick 24mm thru axle
* Rear Tire: IRC 
* Rear Rim: Mavic 717
Rear Hub:Hope XC with Whyte Big Grippers
Weight: 28.8lbs


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

SanAnMan said:


> I love my San Andreas. I am working to get it built back up. I've tried all the new fancy frames, owned quite a few, and you can't beat the simplicity, naturally stable platform design, and the versitility and lightness of the San Andreas. Plus, it's so ugly, it gets tons of looks out on the trail. All those other frames are a dime a dozen.
> 
> I just got a used swingarm to get this built up again. I just may get an annodized one like your if one ever comes up for sale on the bay.


...I rocked the San Andreas for a couple years. It was a fun bike & could be built realtively lightweight. For it's time, it was light years ahead of the industry....however, I just could never get around the pedal feedback on it, especially in technical climbing situations, that baby can buck!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Another Heckler:thumbsup: 

* Frame Size & Color: Orange Santa Cruz Heckler Manitou Swinger 4-Way Air M 05
* Fork: Manitou Minute 2:00 130mm
* Brakes: LX hydro
* Cranks: LX
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: NRG
* Stem: Easton vice
* Handlebar: Easton EA 50
* Seatpost: Easton EA 50
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: LX I think
* Cassette: LX I think
* Headset: Cane Creek Aheadset 
* Grips: ODI Rouge lock on
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 717 XC
* Front Hub/Skewer: LX
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 717 XC
* Rear Hub/Skewer: LX
* Weight: around 30 LBS


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

singletrack-your Banshee gets my vote for the sweetest AM/FR rig. I was just looking at those after finding a crack in the head tube of my Bullit. Those looks sooooo nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

I personally think 29ers make nice AM bikes.
























* Frame Size & Color:Custom Curtlo with 5" Ventana rear triangle
* Fork:White Brothers 5" Fluid 130
* Brakes:Avid Mech
* Cranks:XT 2 ring + bash
* Front Derailleur:?
* Rear Derailleur:XO
* Pedals:Eggs
* Stem:Ritchey
* Handlebar:On-one Mary
* Seatpost:Thompson
* Saddle:Koobi
* Bottom Bracket:external
* Cassette:?
* Headset:King
* Grips:Oury
* Front Tire:Exiwolf
* Front RimT TK 7.1
* Front Hub/Skewer:King TA
* Rear Tire:Exiwolf
* Rear RimT TK 7.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer:King
* Weight about 31 lbs or so.
GRIPSHIFT baby.


----------



## Matteo (Apr 3, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 05 Kona Coiler/18"/Blue
* Fork: Marzocchi 66RC2X
* Brakes: Hayes Mag 8" w/ Dangerboy Levers
* Cranks: RaceFace Deus XC
* Front Derailleur: Shimano
* Rear Derailleur:Shimano
* Pedals:Crankbros 50/50
* Stem: Deity
* Handlebar: Deity
* Seatpost: 
* Saddle:Wtb
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face 
* Cassette: Shimano
* Headset: CK Blue
* Grips: ODI 
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DH 2.35"
* Front Rim: Mavic Deemax
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Deemax
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion DH 2.35"
* Rear Rim: Mavic Deemax
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Deemax
* Weight: Heavy


----------



## Phil~M (May 5, 2006)

2006 Enduro Elite 
* Frame Size & Color: Medium Green
* Fork: 2006 Marzocchi All Mountain 2
* Pedals: Specialized Lo-Pro Mag Platforms
* Stem: Titec
* Handlebar: Truvativ XR
* Grips: ODI Lock Ons

All the the rest is stock.. for now!


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*My "AM" Nomad, AKA "The Pleasure Craft"*

After years of being a hardtail riding weight weenie I took the blue pill and went to the bouncy side. I love this thing.

All mountain? Sure, whatever that means. All the new skool catagories confuse me.

Its a mountain bike and I ride it all over the mountain so I guess that counts! 

* Santa Cruz Nomad, Medium, Polished, DHXAir
* Marzo 66SL
* Avid Juicy Carbons (185 ft, 160 r)
* Shimano XT cranks
* Shimano XT ft der.
* SRAM XO rear der.
* SRAM XO triggers
* SRAM hollowpin chain
* Shimano old 959 pedals
* Thompson X4 stem, 70mm
* RaceFace Next Carbon riser
* Thompson Masterpiece post
* Flite Ti
* XT integrated BB
* XT cassette
* CK headset
* Saris generics grips (getting some Ourys whenever I get around to it)
* Nokian NBX 2.3 front and rear
* Velocity 
* Marzo 20mm front hub
* CK ISO rear hub
* 29.94lbs. NO LIE!


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

here is the old AM rig and the one that replaced it (aka jacked its parts). The new rig is gona suck cranking up hill but we're not racing here are we?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

*A little bit o' Cake*

Ok, this one is definitely on the light end of the AM spectrum... but I've got too many hills to deal with locally not to have a good climber. I went with a jack of all trades (5" travel heavy XC / light AM) that could do respectably in an all mountain / trail role but still cut and run / climb like the blazes when required. It is still too new to have a lot of upgrades (I'll wear things out then replace, but some of my thoughts are included):

* Frame Size & Color: 06 Cake 2DLX, 19" frame, blue
* Fork: Float Fox 130R
* Shock: Manitou Swinger 3-way
* Brakes: Hayes HFX 9, 6" rotors (likely going to 8" front)
* Cranks: Bontrager stamped Truvativ Fire X
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano M520
* Stem: Bontrager Race OS
* Handlebar: Bontrager Select OS
* Seatpost: Bontrager Select (will likely go to Thompson in future)
* Saddle:Bontrager Select (likely WTB in not so distant future)
* Bottom Bracket: Truvative GXP External
* Cassette: SRAM PG970
* Headset: Aheadset / Crane Creek
* Grips: Bontrager Lock-on (I don't care much as long as my gloves stick to 'em)
* Front Tire: Bontrager ACX (likely going Panaracers for local conditions)
* Front Rim: Bontrager (will change, thinking Mavics)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Bontrager (will change, thinking Hope)
* Rear Tire: Bontrager ACX (likely going Panaracers for local conditions)
* Rear Rim: Bontrager (will change, thinking Mavics)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Bontrager (will , thinking Hope)
* Weight: 33lbs as shown, just under 31lbs without the night riding light + battery


----------



## BuzzinHornets (Sep 17, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: R.M. Switch SL med.
* Fork:Z1 FR SL
* Brakes: HFX-9 Carbon
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC
* Shifters: SRAM X-O Trigger
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: X-9
* Pedals:Shimano
* Stem: Easton Vice
* Handlebar: FSA K-force xc Carbon
* Seatpost: Easton EA-50
* Saddle: SDG 
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: SRAM
* Headset: FSA Orbit
* Grips:Lizard Skins North Shore
* Front Tire: Nevegal Stick-E 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic XM-321 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Rocky Mountain 20mm
* Rear Tire:Nevegal Stick-E 2.35
* Rear Rim:Mavic XM-321 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M-525 QR
* Weight ???


----------



## maxxim (Jul 18, 2005)

Frame: Yeti 575, XL ano
Fork: Marzocchi AM1
Headset: Chris King
Brakes: Hope Mini
Steam and seat post: Thomson Elite
Hubs, cranks and front derailleur: Shimano XT


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

*Here's my Heckler*

* Frame Size & Color:	2005 Santa Cruz Heckler, Ano Black, Medium
* Fork: 2005 Fox Float RLC 130mm
* Brakes: 2002 Avid Mechs
* Cranks: Race Face XC
* Front Derailleur:	Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur:	SRAM XO
* Pedals: Ritchies
* Stem: Bontrager 7deg rise 60mm
* Handlebar:	Easton Monkeylite EA70
* Seatpost:	Thomson
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket:	Raceface integrated
* Cassette:	SRAM 990
* Headset: Cane Creek S3
* Grips: Race Face
* Front Tire:	Kenda Nevagal 2.1 - Stan's Tubeless kit
* Front Rim:	Mavic 717
* Front Hub/Skewer:	Hope / Salsa
* Rear Tire:	Kenda Nevegal 2.1 - Stan's Tubeless kit
* Rear Rim:	Mavic 717
* Rear Hub/Skewer:	Hope / Salsa
* Weight: 29.5 (bathroom digital scale)

The Spring on the 5th Element is titanium (smooth) -.4 lb.
I am changing to Specialized Pro 2.3 tires soon which will add about 
.4 lbs to the bike but should yeild a greater contact patch and 
increased cornering traction with the Stan's Tubless kit.


----------



## bikeunderground (Feb 22, 2006)

*My "All Mountain"*

Here it is, in "All Mountain" glory..


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Here's the 'Ol Lady's ride...*

Frame-05 small Titus Motolite
Fork-Fox talas RLC Pushed
Brakes-Shimano XTR calipers with 180/160 Magura Marta rotors
Shifters-XTR
Crank-170mm Shimano XTR/XT spider and rings
F Der- XTR
R Der- XTR
Pedals-Crank Bros Candy SL with Ti spindle
Stem-Race Face Deus XC 90mm
Bars-Easton Monkey Lite risers, cut down
Seatpost-Syncros Ti with Thompson rail clamps/M2 Racer collar
Saddle-WTB Laser She Ti rails
BB-XTR
Cassette-XTR Ti
Head set-King Tittie Pink, with Ti lower race
Grips-Salsa Peppers trimmed
Tires-Michellin XCR Dry 2.0 with Stans
Rims-Mavic X222
Hubs-DT Hugi
QR-Salsa SS
Cage-Ringle`
*Every* stainless steel fastener on the bike has been swapped out for a pink tiodised Ti fastener. Even the B tension screw. If it's threaded, it was replaced.
Weight-24.75 lbs


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

*2006 Norco Six*

* Frame Size & Color:2006 Norco Six medium anodized black Fox DHX 3.0
* Fork:2004 Marzocchi Z150SL
* Brakes:Shimano Deore Hydraulics
* Cranks:Shimano Hone
* Front Derailleur:Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur:Shimano XT
* Pedals:Cheap flats
* Stem:Stiffy
* Handlebar:Old Kona house brand
* Seatpost:Titec SGD
* Saddle:SGD
* Bottom Bracket:Shimano Hone
* Cassette:Sram cheap
* Headset:Blackspire
* Grips:ODI Lockons
* Front Tire:Kenda Nevegal 2.5 kevlar
* Front Rim:Sun Singletrack
* Front Hub/Skewer:Quandro 20mm
* Rear Tire:Kenda Nevegal 2.3 kevlar
* Rear Rim:Sun Singletrack
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore QR
* Weight 37 lbs

I built this bike for my knee rehab after ACL reconstruction surgery. I'm amazed at how much fun I'm having, it has allowed me to rediscover how much fun ripping up singletrack really is. I'm in no hurry to get back on the 47 lb DH bike!


----------



## mik (Oct 24, 2005)

*My AM rig..*

I won't bore you with the specs; kinda in the middle of up grading parts, but have changed stem, shocky spring and wanting to upgrade hubs, forks and maybe brakes and discs. Oh, and new s-type rims on the way. :thumbsup:

cheers,

Mik


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

*my trail kona*

this here is my kona kikapu, I ride some burly trails so it has become more rugged over time. I also run a dual ring guide with a blackspire bash guard.

FULL TRAIL MODE: PIKE 454 COIL, VANILLA COIL, BASH GUARD, CHAIN GUIDE


































BEFORE COMPLETED TRAIL MODE:









* Frame Size & Color: 03 kikapu
* Forkike454coil
* Brakes:deore-hydros
* Cranks:deore
* Front Derailleur:lx
* Rear Derailleur:lx
* Pedals:flats
* Stem:truvativ
* Handlebar:truvativ
* Saddle:WTB
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:
* Headset:
* Grips:
* Front Tire:highroller
* Front Rim:
* Front Hub/Skewer:WTB-20mm
* Rear Tire:vertical-2.3
* Rear Rim:
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight29-32pounds?


----------



## bog-one (Nov 12, 2005)

*My All Mountain Rig...*

* Frame Size & Color: 17" '05 Kona Coiler Primo - Warning sign yellow 
* Fork: '05 Marzocchi Z1FR1 ETA for XC and Marz. '05 66 at 170mm travel for DH
* Brakes: Hayes Mag
* Cranks: RaceFace Atlas AM X-type
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT-short cage
* Pedals: Shimano M540 for XC - Odyssey flats for DH 
* Stem: RaceFace Evolve All Mountain
* Handlebar: RaceFace Evolve DH
* Seatpost: RaceFace Atlas AM
* Saddle: WTB Laser V Race
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace Evolve DH X-type
* Cassette: XT/11-34
* Headset: King
* Grips: ODI lock on
* Front Tire: Kenda Kinetics 2.6
* Front Rim: Mavic 819 UST 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Marzocchi/20mm thru axel 
* Rear Tire: Kenda Kinetics 2.6
* Rear Rim: Mavic 823 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: King with XT skewer, black Salsa on the way
* Weight ~33-34 on the bathroom scale


----------



## stuartie (Jan 25, 2006)

*Moto Lite Me Like*

2006 Motolite Medium Blue with Fox RP3 shock
RockShox Revelation 426 U-Turn no PopLoc in black, 100-130mm travel
Chris King headset, silver
Thomson X4 stem, 90mm, 0deg, black
Thomson Elite seatpost, 330mm, black
SDG Bel-Air RL saddle, Snow Leopard (!!)
Avid Juicy 7 brakes, 185mm Front, 160mm Rear
Easton EC70 MonkeyLite CNT carbon bars, 31.4mm, black
Ergon grips
Shimano XT shifters, black
Shimano XT front mech, top pull, top swing (?)
Shimano XT rear mech, long-cage, low-normal(?)
Shimano XT cassette
Shimano XT crankset, Hollowtech II with integrated exo. BB
SRAM PC951 chain with gold PowerLink
Crank Bros. EggBeater SL pedals (recently changed from Time ATACs)
Wheels: Mavic X317d rims on Shimano XT hubs, all black (soon to be upgraded to Mavic XC717 on Hope Pro II)
Tyres: Panaracer Fire XC 2.1 or Trailraker 2.1 or Cinder 2.25 depending on conditions.

All in all, a GREAT bike!
:thumbsup:

Other stats:

Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 150 lbs with gear
Air pressures: rear 120 psi 
front + 85 psi
front - 90 psi (all approx. - still experimenting)


----------



## chenpj (Jul 23, 2004)

my 1998 titus quasi moto after innumerable parts changes with an evil sovereign behind it in commuter single speed mode.


----------



## notsofastanymore (Mar 16, 2005)

*Some of my bikes*

The azonic is the newest and started out as a beater shop bike to run errands on. It still is the shop bike but not really a beater. It just is not in my nature.
* Frame Size & Color: Azonic steelhead
* Fork: Marzocchi dj 1
* Brakes: hope mono minis w/6" rotors
* Cranks: truvative stylo's
* Front Derailleur: sram xgen
* Rear Derailleur: sram x0
* Pedals: azonic aframes
* Stem: syncros bear hug
* Handlebar: titec carbon riser
* Seatpost:easton ec70
* Saddle: sdg comp ti kevlar
* Bottom Bracket: Raceface Signature DH ISIS
* Cassette: dura ace 11-2? (can't remember)
* Headset: king rasta
* Grips: salsa's
* Front Tire:wtb velociraptor ( will be fatter whenn these wear out)
* Wheelset: wtb laser disc dh
* Weight: ???


----------



## Anza (Mar 17, 2005)

*Here´s mine..*










2005 Enduro with 5th element coil
Pike 454 dual air
Crossmax XL
XT discs
XT crankset
959 pedals
X9 shifters&derailleur
EC70 carbon riser
Deus XC stem
Continental vertical protection tires
weight ~30 lbs


----------



## theOtherMrT (Jul 17, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: 2006 Chumba Racing Evo, small/medium black
* Fork: 2006 Fox 36 talas rc2
* Brakes:avid juicy 7, 7 inch
* Cranks:truvativ stylo x
* Front Derailleur:xtr e type
* Rear Derailleur:x-9
* Pedals:spud
* Stem:thompson
* Handlebar:truvativ
* Seatpost:sdg
* Saddle:sdg
* Bottom Bracket: howitzer
* Cassette: x-9
* Headset:cane creek
* Grips: odi
* Front Tire:nevegal
* Front Rim:dt fr
* Front Hub/Skewer: dt
* Rear Tire: nevegal
* Rear Rim:dt fr
* Rear Hub/Skewer dt
* Weight: 29.7 lbs, frame 7lbs


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

*I'll Play*

You guys have a serious lack of Big Wheeled rigs here so I'll throw mine up.

Ventana "El Capitan" (29er for those of you that arnt familiar)
Maverick DUC converted to 29er use
Industry Nine wheels built with Salsa 29 mm disc rims 
XT/XTR drivetrain
Syntace 16 deg 27" bars
Avid BB7 160/180
King Thomson etc&#8230;
She rolls about 29lbs and can take just about anything the southern Appalachians can throw at her. From long days in Pisgah to 100 mile races this thing gets me all over a bunch of mountains.


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Ellsworth Joker / Black / Large (19") w/ Maintou Swinger Coil SPV 3-Way 7"
* Fork: Fox Vanilla RLC 130
* Brakes: Shimano LX hydraulics
* Cranks: Shimano XT w/ integrated BB
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy C
* Stem: Thomson 120mm o degree
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Monkey Light XC carbon riser
* Seatpost: Thomson setback 410mm
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket: integrated XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11x34
* Headset: Cane Creek S2
* Grips: WTB Dual Compound
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 223
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 223
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano XT
* Weight - 30.5 lbs


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

Took a couple of months but I finall got all of the components together to have my bike built. Just put my second ride on it this evening.


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

another cool thing about this bike is:


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

Nice bike, other than the 'interesting' hub color.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

*I put this in the wrong spot, It should go after Endomaniac's I'll play post*

Endomaniac, Nice El Capitan, other than the 'interesting' hub color.


----------



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

That is a gorgeous bike, but there's something about lefties that I'm not so keen on. I like to know that there are stanctions on both sides of my wheel 

It's obviously exactly the bike you want though and please don't think me critical - I love it - so good luck with it!


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

David, I got back into bicycling a few months ago and I have never owned or even ridden a FS bike. I went to a local park for a demo and rode the Rush and Prophet for a couple of hours. I had never heard of or seen a 'lefty' before, lol, but I was quite impressed with it. I also so like the simplicity of the single pivot beefy swingarm. I decided on the Rush because its lighter, lower, and it steers and accelerates quicker, than the Prophet. We don't have any mountains in S. Texas so I didn't need anything heavier. Anyway, you don't even notice that the lefty is a single stantion fork. Alignment is excellent with hands off the bar, and fork doesn't tend to swing to one side unless you pick it up over head to place in truck, lol!


----------



## langmick (Nov 9, 2005)

Old bike:










New bike, minus a couple of bits I've put on since the pic.


----------



## mudlover71 (May 20, 2006)

*Chek it out*

* Frame Size & Color:Med Nomad trans blue
* Fork:Fox 36 RC2
* Brakes:Hayes
* Cranks:XTR
* Front Derailleur:XT
* Rear Derailleur:XTR
* Pedals:Shimano 959
* Stem:Thomson X4
* Handlebar:Easton EA 70
* Seatpost:Thomson elite
* Saddle:Flite
* Bottom Bracket:XTR
* Cassette:XT 11-34
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips:Serfas
* Front Tire:Kenda Nevegal stick-e 2.35
* Front Rim:Mavic 321 disc
* Front Hub/Skewert swiss Onyx 20mm thru axel
* Rear Tire:Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.35
* Rear Rim:Mavic 321 disc 
* Rear Hub/Skewer Dt swiss Onyx
* Weight never weighed it


----------



## drapeado (Oct 4, 2005)

*Wraith*

Here`s mine all mountain


----------



## XC707 (Apr 13, 2005)

*brodie 9-ball all-mountain setup*

can we call this an all-mountain setup? i set it at 6" rear and 7" front 








details:
frame: brodie 9-ball 2004 6-8.5 inch travel, rear shock-dnm burner
fork: '03 junior t 170 mm. double crown,standard qr version 
Headset: original cane creek integrated
crank: truvativ hussefelt 
other components: deore and xt mixed
brakes: avid bb7, 8" mechanical 
wheelset: rim- single track sunrims
hubs:Sunrace juju sealed bearing hubs 36 holes 
tires - wtb weirwolf 2.5
seatpost: balance with reinforcement tube inside
cogset: XT spider type 11-34
rear shock: DNM burner with compression and rebound adjust
saddle: felt racing lightweight
stem: truvativ hussefelt 50mm 6degree rise
handlebar: raceface diabolus
Grips:dabomb holy **** grips
pedal. shimano m-545 clipless pedal
weight: 39-41lbs


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

My new AM rig
















Mongoose 2005:
Frame: Teocali
Rear Shock: Fox RP3 with platform
Forks: Fox Talas R
Bars/Stem: Truvativ Team
Brakes: Avid Juicy 7's
Grips: Mongoosey things
Saddle: SDG I-Flex
Seatpost: SDB I-beam 2014
Derailleurs: X-9 rear, Deore front
Cranks: Truvativ Stylo Team
Pedals: Mongoosey platform things
Cassette: PG990
Wheels: WTB Laserdisc Lite
Tires: WTB Exiwolfs

Still can't decide if I want to put barends on it. Also torn about which brakes I should run on which bike. (See my earlier post in this thread)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sorry this is the only pic I seem to have on this HD










* Frame: Tomac Eli
* Fork: Fox Vanilla 125mm
* Shock: Manitou Swinger 4-Way up to 140mm
* Brakes: Hope Mono Mini (180/160)
* Cranks: XT Hollowtech
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: DMR V12 Mags
* Stem: Raceface XC
* Handlebar: Raceface XC
* Seatpost: Titec XC
* Saddle: SDG
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Lock On
* Tyres: Tioga XC extreme 2.1"
* Rims: Mavic 717 disc
* Hubs/Skewers: Hope XC/Kore titanium
* Weight: 29lbs


----------



## tomb (Sep 6, 2005)

Frame Size & Color: Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Brownish?
Fork: Fox Talas RL
Brakes: Avid Juicy 7's
Cranks: Shimano XT
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur: Sram X.9
Pedals: Crank Bros Candy SL's
Stem: Specialized (soon to be Thompson 4X)
Handlebar: Specialized (Soon to be Answer carbon)
Seatpost: Thompson Elite 
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Ti
Bottom Bracket: Intergrated with cranks
Cassette: Sram PG-990
Headset: Aheadset (soon to be Chris King)
Grips: OURY
Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.35
Front Rim: Sunringle SOS camo
Front Hub/Skewer: Dice Roulette
Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
Rear Rim: Sunringle SOS camo
Rear Hub/Skewer: Dice Roulette 
Weight: 28.4 Pounds / 12.9 KG


----------



## big.brain (Apr 26, 2004)

*My Christini*

Frame Size & Color: Medium Frame, Black Anodized, and Clear Ano

ALL WHEEL DRIVE MOTHA-F'ER!

* Fork: White Bros 1.0
* Brakes: Avid Mech
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x9
* Pedals: Crank Bros
* Stem:Race Face
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Light Carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Gigapipe
* Cassette: SRAM x9
* Headset: Proprietary
* Grips: ODI Lockon
* Front Tire: Fire XT Pro UST
* Front Rim: Mavic 819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Proprietary
* Rear Tire: Fire XT Pro UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic CrossMAX
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight 30.5


----------



## bigbadbolo (Aug 9, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Intense 6.6 Medium Gloss Black
* Fork: '05 Manitou Nixon Platinum
* Shock: Fox DHX Air
* Brakes: Magura Marta SL (180 front, 160 rear)
* Cranks: XTR
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 4Ti
* Stem: Thomson Elite X4 100mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Next SL Riser XC
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi Ti
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: Woodman Saturn Solution
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Tires: Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 2.1 w/ DT Tubeless kit
* Wheelset: Industry 9 All Mountain w/DT Swiss 4.1d rims
* Skewer: Salsa
* Weight: 28.54 lbs.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

tommy84 said:


> Front Rim: Sunringle SOS camo
> Rear Rim: Sunringle SOS camo


those are some cool-looking rims!


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

nick25 said:


> Sorry this is the only pic I seem to have on this HD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Eli is a great riding trailbike. I loved mine, but I cracked two frames where the lower seatstay connects to the main frame. Keep an eye on those welds. If you need a rear swing arm, bushings, or any of the linkage assembly shoot me an e-mail.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2005)

Lotsa nice bikes... lotsa Yeti's too:eekster: 

Frame: Maverick ML7/5
Fork: DUC 32
Headset: SFA
Stem: DUC Adjustable
Handle Bar: Easton MonkeyLite
Grips: Oury Lock-On
Shifters: 06' SRAM X0 Triggers
Seat Post: Speedball
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Team, Ti Rails
Cranks/BB: Shimano XT (Truvativ didn't work out)
Pedals: Shimano 959
Front Derailleur: Shimano R7703
Rear Derailleur: 06' SRAM X0 
Cassette: XT 11-34
Chain: SRAM PC-991
Front Wheel: Maverick 24/7, DT Comp spoke, alloy nips Mavic 819
Rear Wheel: WTB Laser Disc Lite, DT COmp, Alloy nips, Mavic 819
Tires: Front,: Conti Vertical 2.3, Rear: Conti Explorer 2.1
Brake: Avid Juicy 7 160mm front &rear


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*SC Chameleon*

* Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Chameleon, Black, Medium
* Fork: RS Pike
* Brakes: Magura Louise FR
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: LX
* Pedals: Time Z
* Stem: Easton Vice, 60mm
* Handlebar: Alum Riser. I forget the brand
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Brooklyn Machine Works
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: WTB Momentum
* Grips: Lock-on. Again, I can't remember the brank
* Front Tire: Nevagal, 2.5" w/DH tube
* Front Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite
* Front Hub/Skewer: 20 mm Hadley
* Rear Tire: Nevagal, 2.35" 
* Rear Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XT
* Weight: Over 30 lbs. It weights more than my XC hardtail and much more than my road bike. Never actually put it on a scale.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*SC Nomad*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium/ Liquid Blue
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas RC2
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7's
* Cranks: Raceface Atlas
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Hone
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0
* Pedals: ATAC XS
* Stem: Thomson X4 Polished 10x90mm
* Handlebar: Raceface Next 
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite Polished
* Saddle: WTB RaceV Team Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face X-type
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: CK Mango
* Grips: Odi Lock on
* Front Tire: Conti Vert UST
* Front Rim: Mavic x819
* Front Hub/Skewer: CK 20mm ISO Mango
* Rear Tire: Conti Vert UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic x819
* Rear Hub/Skewer CK ISO Disc Mango
* Weight: 31.4 lbs.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Some awesome looking bikes in here!










* Frame Size & Color: 03 Haro Escape 8.1 17.5 Red-Silver
* Fork: Manitou Black PLatinum
* Brakes: BB7
* Cranks: Truvativ FiveD/e13 supercharger
* Front Derailleur: n/a
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Shimano PD520
* Stem: Soul Cycles
* Handlebar: Soul Cycles
* Seatpost: stock
* Saddle: stock
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ ISIS
* Cassette: XT 
* Headset: stock integrated
* Grips: Serfas
* Front Tire: IRC TrailBear
* Front Rim: RhynoLite
* Front Hub/Skewer: Deore
* Rear Tire: Mazzis Ignitor
* Rear Rim: RhynoLite
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Deore
* Weight: ~32 lbs


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

that Nomad looks like more fun than a barrel full of monkeys..



Max99 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Medium/ Liquid Blue
> *
> * Weight: 31.4 lbs.


----------



## EPTX_RIDER (Mar 30, 2006)

2006 Prophet 400
Frame Size & Color:
* Fork:Marzocchi AM3
* Brakes:Avid Juicy 5's
* Cranks:Truvative
* Front Derailleur:Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur:SRAM X9
* Pedals:Shimano
* Stem:Cannondale
* Handlebar:Cannondale
* Seatpost:Cannondale
* Saddle:Fizik 
* Bottom Bracket:Truvative
* Cassette:SRAM X0
* Headset:FSA Orbit
* Gripsedro's Lock On
* Front Tire:Hutchinson Octopus 2.3
* Front Rim:CrossMax XL
* Front Hub/Skewer:CrossMax XL
* Rear Tire:Hutchinson Octopus 2.3
* Rear Rim:CrossMax XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer:CrossMax XL
* Weight 32 LBS


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mtb_biker said:


> that Nomad looks like more fun than a barrel full of monkeys..


It is. Only 3 rides on it in my first 5 days, but so far, I'm in love


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

* Frame Size & Color: Giant VT2, Team Blue
* Fork: Manitou Minute 3
* Brakes: XT Hydros
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: CB Candys
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Bontrager Big Earl
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Selle Italia ProLink
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Integrated
* Grips: ODI LockOns
* Tires: Maxxis Ignitor UST
* Wheelset: Mavic X3.1 laced to SunRace JuJu MZ hubs
* Weight: 29.9 Lbs

Sold it last week.


----------



## jakazz (Feb 15, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Cdale gemini large
* Fork: Manitou sherman breakout
* Brakes: 06 avid juicy 7's
* Cranks: Race Face Deus Triple X-Type Crankset
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: sram X.9
* Pedals: shimano
* Stem: c-dale 1.5
* Handlebar: raceface
* Seatpost: synchros
* Saddle: wtb
* Bottom Bracket: race face
* Cassette: sram 991
* Headset: Integrated
* Grips: ODI LockOns
* Tires:velociraptors
* Wheelset: Mavic xc717 disc laced to chris king hubs
* Weight: 32.4Lbs

I think I could get it down to 30 lbs, but will wait for next year, new fork, ti spring, bars seatpost and saddle. that should get me down to 30, oh yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## xc_flip (Oct 28, 2005)

*here is my 03' Enduro*

* Frame Size & Color: 03' sm charcoal grey specialized enduro s-works
* Fork: Fox Talas RLC 85-125
* Rear shock: Push
* Brakes: Front: Hope Mini Mono , Rear: Hope Mini Mono 
* Cranks: XTR 170 lenght w/MRP LRP
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Shifters: XT
* Pedals: Time Z
* Stem: Thomson 4x/ 90 w/0 deg.
* Handlebar: Specialized enduro
* Seatpost: Easton Carbon
* Saddle: WTB Laser Ti
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: King
* Grips: ODI Lock Ons
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 519
* Front Hub/Skewer: King ISO, Salsa Rasta 
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 519
* Rear Hub/Skewer: King ISO, Salsa Rasta
* Weight: 27ish?

This bike is my one bike...the more I ride it the more fun it gets...


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

xc_flip said:


> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


Wow how old are those cranks/bash guard? they look new!


----------



## xc_flip (Oct 28, 2005)

I just acquirred this bike a week ago, changed couple of things to my fit and needs. Lov'n it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

*Whaaaaaaaaaawwww*



big.brain said:


> Frame Size & Color: Medium Frame, Black Anodized, and Clear Ano
> 
> ALL WHEEL DRIVE MOTHA-F'ER!
> 
> ...


Come on man thats the first 2x i ve seen give us a review please.


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

*coil / coil 6.6*

* Frame Size & Color: 06 Intense 6.6 medium in baby blue
* Fork: Z1 Light
* Brakes: Louise FR 210mm / 190mm
* Cranks: Hone 170mm
* Shifter: XO
* Front Derailleur: XTR M952 
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: Specialized Lo Pro
* Stem: Hope 
* Handlebar: EC70 hi rise
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: XTR M960 11/34 
* Headset: Cane Creek bottom/FSA top
* Grips: ODI 
* Front Tire: Specialized Enduro 2.4 UST
* Front Rim: Mavic 823
* Front Hub/Skewer: King 20mm w/ Sapim spokes
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic 823
* Rear Hub/Skewer: King HD w/ Sapim spokes
* Weight: heavy


----------



## markthetaselmore (Jul 5, 2004)

an 04 Devinci Guzzler with ATAC XS pedals, Panaracer Cinder 2.25 tires and Ergon grips. all other stuff is factory
https://www.devinci.com/image/gabarit/Guzzler-photo-A.jpg


----------



## bigdibbs (May 22, 2006)

2005 Kona Hoss, Upgrades: Hayes Hydraulic brakes 8" front, 6" rear; Marzocchi All-Mountain SL fork; Race Face Deus BB and Crankset; Azonic seat post; Sun Single rack rims with XT hubs.

Orignal rims broke, also bent the stock seat post, and the mechanical disks that come with it wouldn't stop me. Works pretty well for now.

I just ordered a Norco Six One, all mountain full suspension bike which hopefully I will have next week.


----------



## Giddyup (May 26, 2006)

*One bike for everthing!*

* Frame Size & Color: Large Ano Slate Santa Cruz Nomad with DHX air
* Fork: 06 Nixon Platinum Intrinsic
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185
* Cranks: Race Face Deus 
* BashGuard: Gamut 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT 760A Top Swing
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO Medium Cage 
* Shifters: XO triggers
* Pedals: Shimano® PD-M647 SPD® Platform Pedals
* Stem: Thompson X4 70mm 
* Handlebar: Truvativ Team Carbon OS
* Seatpost: Thompson Masterpiece 
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Team
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: Shimano XTR 
* Chain: Wippermann Connex
* Headset: Chris king 
* Grips: Odi Rouge
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller SuperTacky ST42 Tubeless 2.35 
* Front Rim/Spokes: Mavic 819, Sapim CX-Ray
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris king, TA
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller SuperTacky ST42 Tubeless 2.35 
* Rear Rim/Spokes: Mavic 819, Sapim CX-Ray
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris king, Salsa
* Weight: 31.5 lbs


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Lovely bike Giddyup - why did you decide to ditch the 36?


----------



## Giddyup (May 26, 2006)

nick25 said:


> Lovely bike Giddyup - why did you decide to ditch the 36?


I really like the van36, it's very plush, hold its line on the rough and very forgiving on drops and jumps. I bought the Nomad as a one bike to do it all especially my riding stlye is becoming more agressive/light FR.

I like the HA of the bike with the Nixon for all around riding (I'm still climbing), it's steeper than the 36. It is better in climbing. For now it is enough for what I'm doing.


----------



## JKWITS (May 8, 2006)

*Dawg deluxe*

Here is my all mountain ride. Photo is the day I got it. Still stock apart from removal of reflectors.

Not planing to upgrade unless breakage occurs.

First FS bike and loving it. Front fork lock-out is great for steep road climbing which I do to ride to some local trails.

Set up: 
Frame tubing Kona Clump Butted Aluminum, 5" Travel
Rear Shock Fox Float R
Fork Marzocchi Fond Race 1 Lock-Up 120mm
Headset Aheadset STS
Crankarms RaceFace Ride XC ISIS
Chainrings 44/32/22
B/B RaceFace SRX ISIS
Pedals Shimano PD-M505 Clipless
Chain Shimano CN-HG53
Freewheel Shimano CS-HG50 11-32 9 speed
F/D Shimano Deore SL-M510
R/D Shimano Deore XT
Shifters Shimano Deore
Handlebar TruVativ LE Riser
Stem TruVativ XR 3D
Grips Kona Jackshit
Brakes Hayes Hydraulic HFX-9 XC
Brake Levers Hayes Hydraulic HFX-9 XC
Front hub KK Disc
Rear hub Shimano FH-M475 disc
Spokes Stainless 14g
Tires Nokian NBT 26 x 2.3
Rims Sun S.O.S. P1
Saddle WTB Speed V Comp
Seatpost TruVativ XR
Seat clamp Kona QR


----------



## pancitpalabok (Sep 26, 2005)

*I think mine counts*

05 Ironhorse Warrior Elite 17" 
05 Manitou minute 3
05 Manitou swinger 3 coil-over
Shimano Hone Cranks/BB
Shimao LX shifters
Shimano Hone FD
Shimano XT RD
Sram Cassette/Chain
XT hubs/ Mavic 321 wheelset(mavic crossride on order)
IRC trailbear 2.25 front tire
WTB weirworf 2.21 rear tire
AVID BB7 disk brakes 185f/160r
AVID speed brake levers
Cane Creek headset
Thomson seatpost
e13 bashguard
Shimano pedals pd???
FSA stem
weight-heavy as hell


----------



## Gelmanskii (Jun 6, 2005)

Mine is a Dakar!

Pucha Pare, kagutom nyang pansit mo ha!!!

* Frame Size & Color: Dakar XLT 3.0; Matte Black/Gray; 17"
* Fork: Fox Float RLC
* Shox: Fox Float TALAS RL 
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Shifters: SRAM X-9 Triggers
* Pedals: Crank Bros Mallett C
* Stem: Thomson X4 Elte
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite Carbon 31.8
* Seatpost: Race Face Next Carbon
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Stealth Ti
* Seat Clamp: Hope
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face X-Type
* Cassette: SRAM PG 970 
* Chain: SRAM PC 991
* Headset: Cane Creek Zero Stack
* Grips: WTB Weirwolf
* Front Tire: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4
* Front Rim: Mavic 717
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Tire: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4
* Rear Rim: Mavic 717
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Simano Deore XT
* Weight: 29lbs


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 2004 Specialized Enduro Expert, Small, Carbon
* Fork: Fox Float RL TALAS
* Brakes:Shimano M-555 hydraulic disc, 6" XT rotor
* Cranks:Shimano Hollowtech
* Front Derailleur: Shimano M-570 LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano M-952 XTR
* Pedals:Shimano 515 SPD
* Stem: Specialized D forged CNC machined, 4 bolt, 6 degree rise, black
* Handlebar: Specialized Enduro Mid Rise bar
* Seatpost: Specialized
* Saddle: Specialized Telluride with Body Geometry technology
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano ES-30 Octalink spline
* Cassette: Shimano HG-50 LX, 9-speed
* Headset: Specialized 1 1/8" threadless
* Grips: Specialized
* Front Tire: Specialized Enduro Pro 2.2
* Front Rim: Mavic X223
* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized Stout disc
* Rear Tire: Specialized Enduro Pro 2.2
* Rear Rim: Mavic X223
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M-525 Disc
* Weight: 29.8 lbs

Basically a stock '04 Enduro Expert I just picked up brand new for $1400. The scratches come from me riding it for about 4 hours every day.


----------



## Overthebars (May 22, 2006)

*06 BMC Fourstroke Trail*
* Frame Size & Color: 21" Black
* Fork: Rock Shox Recon 351
* Brakes: Avid BB-7
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-Gen
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy
* Stem: Thomson 110mm
* Handlebar: FSR
* Seatpost: Maverick Speedball
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face "X" type
* Headset: BMC Integrated
* Grips: Salza
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E
* Front Wheelset: Mavic CrossRide
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal DTC
* Rear Wheelset: Mavic CrossRide
* Weight: 32 lbs.


----------



## LESLIEx317537 (May 20, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: '05 Specialized Rockhopper Pro Disc All Mountain 15.5"
* Fork: Marzocchi Dropoff 130mm (Saving for 06 Fox Float RLC, save me ~3 lbs)
* Brakes: Avid BB5's 6" Rotors (Have BB7's in a box)
* Cranks: Truvativ Blaze with Evil 13 Chainguide and stock Truvativ Bashguard
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano M-570 LX
* Pedals: Sun Ringle
* Stem: Truvativ XR
* Handlebar: Specialized 2014 Alloy Enduro Mid Rise
* Seatpost: Specialized 2014 Alloy Micro Adjust MTB Seat Post 
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR XC
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ PowerSpline
* Cassette: Shimano XT M760 9 Speed 11-32
* Headset: Canecreek
* Grips: Specialized 05 BG MTB Grip
* Front Tire: Hutchison Python New Generation 2.0" (Also have 2.3")
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossride 24 hole bladed spokes. (Also have stock Sun Single Tracks)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Hub/Mavic Skewer (Stock Specialized Stout Disc Hub 36hole)
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1" (Also have 2.3")
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossride 24 hole bladed spokes. (Also have stock Sun Single Tracks)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Hub/Mavic Skewer (Also have stock Shimano M-475 disc Hub with Sun SingleTracks 36hole)
* Weight: 28.6 lbs with Mavic wheels. Bike started at 33lbs. Once I get the Fox Fork, should be 26 lbs. I weigh in at a hefty 120lbs lol.

Here's a link to the stock bike on the website - http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=12618

9 Speed Hardtails rule! This thing Dirtjumps, drops off stairs, rides over logs and trees, and it likes to ride on the back wheel.

Here's a pic -


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Modified black C-dale Super-V 500
* Fork: 02' Marzochi Z1FR wedge bomber
* Brakes:Hayes Gx2 mech discs, 8'' front, 6'' rear
* Cranks:coda, 2 rings + black spire ring god
* Front Derailleur:shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: shimano deore
* Pedals:Wellgo clippless
* Stem:specialized enduro
* Handlebarversized specialized enduro
* Seatpost:shimano
* Saddle:gaint, stock
* Bottom Bracket:shimano XT
* Cassette: sram 8 speed, 11-32
* Headset: standard fatty headset, threadless, cups for 1-1/8 fork
* Grips: salsa chilis lock on
* Front Tire:kenda kolasal DH, normal compuond, 2.35 in
* Front Rim:standard gaint bottom end
* Front Hub/Skewer:standard gaint bottom end
* Rear Tire: kenda kolasal DH, normal compuond, 2.35 in
* Rear Rim:standard gaint bottom end
* Rear Hub/Skewer standard gaint bottom end
* Weight: hmmm, i dunno, guessing 25-30 lbs


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

yogreg said:


> * Frame Size & Color Iron Horse MKIII Team 19"
> * Fork: 05 Pike Coil
> * Brakes: Hayes 9 w/carbon levers
> * Cranks: shimano XT w/ E13 32 bash
> ...


greg how much does that thing weigh, it looks to be set up really nice
thanks


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

*Bionicon...*

* Frame Size & Color: Large size. Orange/white/black color scheme.
* Fork: Bionicon Double Agent - 150mm travel
* Brakes: Hayes Mag - 7-inch front rotor/6-inch rear rotor
* Cranks: Deore XT
* Front Derailleur: Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur: Deore XT
* Pedals: Time
* Stem: Bionicon (integrated into top crown)
* Handlebar: Bionicon
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB SST
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano ES-70
* Cassette: Deore XT 11-34
* Headset: Bionicon (integrated)
* Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-On
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.35 (tubeless w/Stan's)
* Front Rim: Mavic 317
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King/Shmano skewer
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 (tubeless w/Stan's)
* Rear Rim: Mavic 321
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M-525 hub/Shimano skewer
* Weight: 30 lbs


----------



## spitfire111 (Jan 28, 2005)

Here are three from Western North Carolina:

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Heckler Gun Metal Grey
* Fork: Pushed Talas RLC
* Brakes: Juicy 5's
* Cranks: LX
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Candy's
* Stem: EA50
* Handlebar: Race Face
* Seatpost: Speedball
* Saddle: Titec
* Bottom Bracket: FSA
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Cheap
* Front Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Stan's Freeride
* Front Hub/Skewer: White Industries
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Rear Rim: Stan's Freeride
* Rear Hub/Skewer White Industries
* Weight ~31

It has wheels built by Dave Thomas and Thumbies along with a Hopey Steering Damper

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Blur Anodized Black
* Fork: Talas RLC
* Brakes: Magura Marta's
* Cranks: Race Face Next LP
* Front Derailleur: Sram 9.0
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Pedals: Shimano 959
* Stem: Richey World Cup
* Handlebar: Monkey Lite
* Seatpost: EC70
* Saddle: old vetta TT recovered
* Bottom Bracket: FSA
* Cassette: X9
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Cannondale Calamari
* Front Tire: Nevegal 1.95
* Front Rim: Bontrager Mustang
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 1.95
* Rear Rim: Bontrager Mustang
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King
* Weight ~25.5

Wife's bike that goes just about everywhere the Heckler does. Wheels also built by Dave Thomas.

* Frame Size & Color: Short Evil DOC
* Fork: RS Reba Team
* Brakes: Hayes
* Cranks: Truvative Stylo ss
* Front Derailleur:
* Rear Derailleur:
* Pedals: Egg Beaters
* Stem: Richey World Cup
* Handlebar: Race Face low riser
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: Vetta TT old and recovered
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Pyramid
* Front Tire: 2.1 nevegal
* Front Rim: Mavic
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB
* Rear Tire: 2.1 Nevegal
* Rear Rim: Salsa El Diablo
* Rear Hub/Skewer Surly ss
* Weight ~26

this is really an all mountain ss. Set up 32/18 it climbs far better than expected. With the 68 degree head angle in really is awesome on downhills


----------



## spitfire111 (Jan 28, 2005)

Here are three from Western North Carolina:

* Frame Size & Color: Heckler 
* Fork: Pushed Talas RLC
* Shock: Fox DHX5.0 coil
* Brakes: Juicy 5's
* Cranks: LX
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Candies
* Stem: EA50
* Handlebar: Race Face lowriser
* Seatpost: Speedball
* Saddle: Titec
* Bottom Bracket: FSA
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: King
* Grips: Cheap
* Front Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Stans Freeride
* Front Hub/Skewer: White Industries
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Rear Rim: Stans Freeride
* Rear Hub/Skewer White Industries
* Weight ~31

I have thumbies, Nokon cables for rear derailleur, Hopey Steering Damper. Great bike for long climbs and technical descents

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Anodized black Blur
* Fork: Pushed Talas RLC
* Brakes: Magura Marta
* Cranks: Race Face Next LP
* Front Derailleur: Sram 9.0
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Pedals: Shimano 959
* Stem: Richey World Cup
* Handlebar: Monkey Lite
* Seatpost: EC70
* Saddle: Vetta TT old and recovered
* Bottom Bracket: FSA
* Cassette: X9
* Headset: King
* Grips: Cannondale Calamari
* Front Tire: Nevegal 1.95
* Front Rim: Bontager Mustang
* Front Hub/Skewer: King
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 1.95
* Rear Rim: Mustang
* Rear Hub/Skewer King
* Weight ~25.5

My wifes bike that goes just about everywhere the Heckler does. Wheels by Dave Thomas. Rear shock is Fox Float AVA that has been Pushed.

* Frame Size & Color: short evil DOC
* Fork: Reba TEAM
* Brakes: Hayes
* Cranks: Truvative Stylo SS
* Front Derailleur: HA
* Rear Derailleur: HA
* Pedals: Egg Beaters
* Stem: Richey World Cup
* Handlebar: Race Face Low Riser
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: Old Vetta TT recovered
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Pyramid Cheap
* Front Tire: 2.1 Nevegals
* Front Rim: Mavic
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB Laser Disc
* Rear Tire: 2.1 Nevegal
* Rear Rim: Salsa El Diablo
* Rear Hub/Skewer Surley SS
* Weight ~26

This is my all mountain SS. I am amazed what it can go up and how it can go down


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

*My definition of an all mountain bike*

04 med Bullit frame- (black)
05 Marz 66rc
5th Element coil 425lb. spring
Holzfeller cranks 24-36-bash
Gigapipe bb
Shimano 646 pedals
X.0 rear gripshifter
X-9 rear derailluer
Shimano XT ft trigger shifter & derailuer
Mavic EX 729 rims 36 hole/rear 32 hole/ft
Atomlabs GI bolt-on 36 hole rearhub 
White industries ft hub
Kenda Nevagals steelbead 2.7/ft 2.5/bk
Monkeylite bar
Holzfeller stem
Odi-lockon Ruffian gripshift length grips 
Thomson seatpost
WTB Black Diamond saddle
e.13 DRS chainguide
SRAM 990 chain
Avid Juicy 7 brake 203mm ft/bk
SRAM 990 cassette
Cane Creek headset

43 lbs. I climb it to bomb it.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

balfa belair
05 zokes AM SL
avid mechs
chris king ISO / mavic xc717
full xtr drivetrain
push'd float

somewhere around 30-32 lbs and a whole bunch of fun. nice bikes everyone!!


----------



## bigdibbs (May 22, 2006)

*My New Norco Six One*

Just picked up my new Norco All mountain Six One. Sram X9 components, Marz Z1 Light, comes with a Fox DHX3 but I am changing that out for a DHX5 spring. Upgraded rims to the Mavic DeeTraks.

I want to ride it so bad, but it is pouring rain right now.


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

*My AM*

Frame Size & Color: Dawg 18 m calf **** colour yuk i h8 the colour but the bike was cheap.
* Fork:Rock shox Revelation
Rear shock:Manitou 4 way swinger cause i like coil on the rear.
* Brakes:Hayes
* Cranks:Shimano Hone
* Front Shimano
* Rear X7
* Pedals:Welgo flats like v12's
* Stem:Stock
* Handlebar:Stock
* Seatpost:Gravity dropper
* Saddle:Rocket v
* Bottom B:Shimano
* Cassette:Sram 11 / 34
* Headset:FSA orbit 11
* Grips:Lizard skins lock on
* Front Tire:Conti gavity
* Front Rim:Mavic X land
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:Conti gavity
* Rear Rim:Mavic X land
* Rear Hub/Mavic
* Weight;34lbs


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

*The Bullit*

Well, I'm both sadened and pleased to see that I am only the 4th person to huck a SC Bullit up hill.

*Frame Size & Color: Large, Gun Metal Grey
*Fork:Marzocchi 66RC2X 170mm
*Rear shockrgessive 5th Element
* Brakes:Hayes
* Cranks:TruVative Holzfeller 22/36/bash
* Rear XT
* Pedals:Time Attacks
* Stem:Bontrager Big Earl
* Handlebar: Demo
* Seatpost:Thompson Set Back
* Saddle:WTB
* Bottom B: Raceface FR
* Cassette:XT 12-34
* Headset:Aheadset
* Grips:Specailized
* Front Tire:Specailzed Roller RS
* Front Rim:Mavic D3.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley 20mm thru axle
* Rear Tire::Specailzed Roller RS
* Rear Rim:Mavic D3.1
* Rear Hub:Hadley 135mm spacing QR
* Weight;38lbs


----------



## dubjay (May 5, 2004)

*Chumba Evo*










*Frame Size & Color: Medium/Large Mist Green CHUMBA EVO
*Fork: Marzocchi AM1
*Rear shock: Fox DHX Air 5.0
* Brakes: Magura Louise FR 210/180
* Cranks: Shimano XT 
* Derailleurs: XTR/XT
* Pedals: Shimano M540
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: WTB TXC
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Race
* Bottom Bracket: Integrated w/ crank
* Cassette: XT 12-34
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-on
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3
* Front Rim: DT Swiss D4.1
* Front Hub: Hadley
* Rear Tire:: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss D4.1
* Rear Hub: Hadley
* Weight: ~33lbs


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's my very XC-ish AM rig, perfect for local trails... 








SJ 120 Expert 2005 size L
Juicy 7 brakes, 7" front, 6" rear
Fox Talas RL / Fox Septune
XT hollowtech II cranks
T.A. Specialites chainrings
PD-M540 pedals
XC717 / DT 240s / DT Comp wheelset
Salsa skewers
Velox rim tape
Michelin C4 latex tubes
Nobby Nic 2,25 tyres
XT cassette
XT chain
X.9 rear der., X9 triggers
LX front der.
S-Works carbon riser
Specialized grips
Thomson setback & Thomson X4 stem
Specialized seat binder
Selle SLR 135g
Specialized mudflap & chainstay protector
Sigma computer
------------------------
Weight: 26,6lb


----------



## dusttrails (May 29, 2006)

Cannondale prophet 800 with SPV and 203mm disk upgrades
13Kg and 140mm front and back
Rare (but wicked) gravity dropper
Rare 44 tooth chain ring ;-)
Oh and a slight alignment issue with the front wheel (fresh from yesterday):skep:


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Litespeed Niota AL, Size M/L, grey
* Fork: Rock Shox Psylo Race
* Brakes: Shimano Deore LX 200/160
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Stem: Ritchey WCS Riser
* Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Riser
* Seatpost: Ritchey Pro
* Saddle: noname
* Grips: BBB
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert (2,35")
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossland
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossland
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert (2,35")
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossland
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossland







click on the thumbnails to enlarge the pictures (let's hope it works).


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

JoeDesperado said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Litespeed Niota AL, Size M/L, grey
> * Fork: Rock Shox Psylo Race
> * Brakes: Shimano Deore LX 200/160
> * Cranks: Shimano XT
> ...






































there ya go


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Large Silver Enduro
* Fork: 2002 Marzocchi MXC air
* Brakes: Shimano Deore M525 Hydraulic w/ 6 inch rotors
* Cranks: Shimano Alivio (cheap replacement when I busted the stock Strongarms...)
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M760
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR M960 SGS Long Cage 
* Pedals: Shimano SPD 505
* Stem: Specialized 10 degree rise
* Handlebar: Race Face Next Low Rise Carbon Riser 
* Seatpost: Specialized
* Saddle: Specialized Body Geometry Pro
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-52 
* Cassette: Shimano XT M750
* Headset: Threadless Aheadset
* Grips: ODI Rogue Lock ons w/ Blue clamps
* Front Tire: Specialized Enduro Pro
* Front Rim: Mavic X139
* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized STOUT/Skraxle
* Rear Tire: Specialized Enduro Pro
* Rear Rim: Mavic X139
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano Deore/Hope
* Weight Unknown... but I reckon its aorund 30 lbs.


----------



## Tame Ape (May 20, 2004)

plussa said:


> Here's my very XC-ish AM rig, perfect for local trails...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that bike! In medium tho..


----------



## TrailBurner (Dec 30, 2003)

My Trailbike:



















** Frame Size & Color:* Schwinn Homegrown 4-Banger converted to Straight 6 (17" frame)
** Fork:* 2001 Manitou X-Vert Super
** Brakes:* Avid Juicy 7's with 185mm rotor up front
** Cranks:* XTR 8 speed
** Front Derailleur:* XTR
** Rear Derailleur:* XTR 8 speed
** Pedals:* Shimano 545
** Stem: *Titec
** Handlebar:* Titec Hell Bent Ti
** Seatpost:* Race Face Atlas
** Saddle:* Fizik Nisene
** Bottom Bracket: *XTR 8 speed
** Cassette:* XT 8 speed
** Headset:* King
** Grips:* ODI Ruffian Lock On
** Front Tire:* Geax Arrojo
** Front Rim: *WTB Laser Disc
** Front Hub/Skewer:* WTB Laser Disc / XTR
** Rear Tire: *Geax Sturdy
** Rear Rim: *WTB Laser Disc
** Rear Hub/Skewer:* WTB Laser Disc / XTR
** Weight:* Less than 30, but don't really know, and don't really care


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

mondaycurse said:


> Those fenders made me thrown up


Getting mud on your seat and making it look like ya shized in your pants is flugly too!..


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

dusttrails said:


> Cannondale prophet 800 with SPV and 203mm disk upgrades
> 13Kg and 140mm front and back
> Rare (but wicked) gravity dropper
> Rare 44 tooth chain ring ;-)
> Oh and a slight alignment issue with the front wheel (fresh from yesterday):skep:


Awesome alignment issue!


----------



## lonewolf (May 2, 2006)

Frame Size & Color:GIANT REIGN 16'' SILVER
* Fork:ROCKSHOX REVELATION 426 DUAL AIR WITH POPLOC
* Brakes:HAYES NINE
* Cranks:RACEFACE DEUS
* Front Derailleur:SHIMANO LX
* Rear Derailleur:SHIMANO XT
* Pedals:SHIMANO MX30
* Stem:THOMSON X4 
* Handlebar:EASTON EA70 MONKEYBAR
* Seatpost:EASTON EA50
* Saddle:SDG SATELLITE
* Bottom Bracket:RACEFACE X TYPE
* Cassette:SHIMANO XT
* Headset:ZERO STACK BY TH INDUSTRIES
* Grips:ODI LOCK ON RUFFIAN MX WITH DANGERBOR ENDCAPS
* Front Tire:RITCHEY ALPHA 1.9 / PANARACER CINDER 2.25
* Front Rim:MAVIC XC 717 DISC
* Front Hub/Skewer:SHIMANO XT / XT
* Rear Tire:RITCHEY OMEGA 1.9 / PANARACER CINDER 2.25
* Rear Rim:MAVIC XC 717 DISC
* Rear Hub/Skewer: SHIMANO XT / XT
* Weight: 28LBS


----------



## lonewolf (May 2, 2006)

Giant Reign


----------



## pan (Jul 19, 2004)

*'03 Tracer AM / Trail*

* Frame Size & Color: Tracer, grey anodized, 2003
* Fork: Manitou Minute 3, 2005
* Brakes: Hayes HFX Mag Plus
* Cranks: Race Face Turbine LP
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Crank Bros Candy SL
* Stem: Race Face Deus
* Handlebar: Easton Carbon Monkey EC70
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Selle Italia Gel
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face, square taper CROMO
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Yeti ODI Lock-ons
* Front Tire: Panaracer FireXC Pro
* Front Rim: Mavic 717 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO, Salsa Flip-off
* Rear Tire: Panaracer FireXC Pro
* Rear Rim: Mavic 517 Ceramic
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King, Salsa Flip-off
* Weight: 25.5 lbs


----------



## joncmack (Jul 26, 2005)

*My Titus*

Here's mine after a fresh cleaning and a new crank:


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

*enduro sworks 05*

Size L, 31.1lb
Zokes AM1, Hügi FR, Sun Singletrack, Syntace VRO, XT 4 piston, Chris King, XTR, Thomson

love it!


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Haro Escape 8.1 15.5"
* Fork: Fox Vanilla RL 130mm
* Brakes: XT Hydro Disc 170mm front 160 mm rear
* Cranks: LX Octolink
* Front Derailleur: DMR Chain guide
* Rear Derailleur: Sachs Plasma 8 speed
* Pedals: CB Mallets
* Stem: Thompson 100mm
* Handlebar: Avatar 1" riser.
* Seatpost: Truvative XR
* Saddle: SDG 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octolink LX
* Cassette: Shimano LX 8 speed
* Headset: Ritchy
* Grips: Odi Lock ons
* Front Tire: Maxxis High roller 2.35 Slow resay
* Front Rim: Dice EFD
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Onyx
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Larsen 2.35
* Rear Rim: Dice EFD
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Onyx
* Weight: 13kg


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

2006 Turner RFX w/Fox DHX 5.0

* Frame Size & Color: Small/Ano'd Green
* Fork: '06 Vanilla 36RC2 
* Brakes: '06 Hayes Nines w/BFL's
* Cranks: RF Atlas
* Front Derailleur: Sram X Gen
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO Medium Cage
* Pedals: Shimano
* Stem: RF Diabolous 70mm
* Handlebar: Easton CNT Hi Rise
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V SLT 
* Bottom Bracket: Integrated RF
* Cassette: Shimano 11-32
* Headset: CK Pink
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Shifters: XO gripshift
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
* Front Rim: XM321
* Front Hub/Skewer:Hadley 20mm T/A
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
* Rear Rim: XM321
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley 10mm T/A
* Computer: Garmin GPS
* Chainguide: E13 DRS
* Weight: Approximately 33.7lbs


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

* Frame Size & Color: Cotic Soul (reynolds 853) 19" black.
* Fork: Pace RC41 XCAM 130mm
* Brakes: Hope Mono M4 180mm front/160mm rear with upgraded black levers, blue bore caps, blue floating rotors & Goodridge carbon hoses.
* Cranks: XT Hollowtech II
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: DMR V12 Magnesium
* Stem: Bontrager Race X Lite
* Handlebar: Race Lite Riser Bars
* Seatpost: USE Aluminium Alien
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air RL Titanium
* Bottom Bracket: XT M760
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset: Hope
* Grips: Lizard Skin Lock-On
* Front Tire: IRC Trailbear 2.25"
* Front Rim: Mavic XC 717 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb/Hope QR
* Rear Tire: IRC Trailbear 2.25"
* Rear Rim: Mavic XC 717 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb/Hope QR 
* Weight: 25lbs


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Zion's 5 spot*

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 L Turner 5 Spot
* Fork: Fox RLC
* Shock: PUSH'ed RP3 - I think is the best shock for this bike, otherwise DHX-coil for FR
* Brakes: Shimano XT hydraulic
* Cranks: XTR M960
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Shimano 959
* Stem: Thomson 100mmx 5deg, and Hope 110mm x 0 deg. for XC
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 - Wider and stiffer that the carbon monkeylite
* Seatpost: Thomson setback 410mm
* Saddle: Selle Flite
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XT 12-34
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips: Lizard Skins with Hope plugs
* Front Tire: Noby Nic 2.25
* Front Rim: Velocity VXC
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB Laser Disc Lite with Hope Skewer
* Rear Tire:Noby Nic 2.25
* Rear Rim:Velocity VXC
* Rear Hub/Skewer: WTB Laser Disc Lite with Hope Skewer
* Weight = 28lbs (whole bike)


----------



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

*My AM/Trail bike - Custom 19" '05 Jamis XLT*

* Frame Size & Color: 19" '05 Jamis XLT (flat black)
* Fork: '03 Fox Vanilla 100RL converted to 125mm
* Brakes: Avid BB7 7"/6"
* Cranks: 170mm Hone
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX long cage 
* Pedals: Shimano PD - M424
* Stem: Azonic Shorty 100mm (polished silver)
* Handlebar: Club Roost 1" rise DH (red) Soon to be Azonic CF-1 1.5" carbon
* Seatpost: Thompson setback (polished silver)
* Saddle: WTB Power V Cro-Mo (maybe changing to SDG Bel-Air RL?)
* Bottom Bracket: Hone
* Cassette: Sram 11-34
* Headset: WTB integrated (weak link)
* Grips: YETI hardcore ODI lock-on
* Front Tire: Scott Cougar 2.25"
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope XC (red ano)
* Rear Tire: Scott Cougar 2.25"
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope XC (red ano) 
* Weight: ???????33lbs??????

PICTURES NOT SHOWING UP!!!!


----------



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

*Jamis XLT pictures*


----------



## jrsteele (Jun 8, 2006)

*2005 Enduro Comp 130*

Frame Size & Color: 2005 Specialized Enduro Comp 130 / XL
* Fork: Fox Float RL
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Raceface Atlas
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet
* Stem: Specialized (my next upgrade)
* Handlebar: Specialized Enduro (my next upgrade)
* Seatpost: Specialized 
* Saddle: Specialized BP
* Bottom Bracket: Raceface X Type BB cups (what came with the crankset)
* Cassette: Shimano 11/34
* Headset: Stock (specialized)
* Grips: Stock (specialized)
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 26x2.35
* Front Wheel - Mavic Crossmax XL w/ Salsa skewers
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 26x2.1
* Rear Wheel - Mavic Crossmax XL w/ Salsa skewers
* Weight - 30ish??[/COLOR]


----------



## Vulcan (May 22, 2004)

My new Marin Quad Tara


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

nick25 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Cotic Soul (reynolds 853) 19" black.
> * Fork: Pace RC41 XCAM 130mm
> * Brakes: Hope Mono M4 180mm front/160mm rear with upgraded black levers, blue bore caps, blue floating rotors & Goodridge carbon hoses.
> * Cranks: XT Hollowtech II
> ...


Those brakes/hub/skewer combos are SEXY. Where did you get the floating rotors and the blue bore caps?


----------



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

*Looks sick*

how's that thing ride? I really like that frame design. Do you think you will eventually go to at least a 140mm front fork to balance the 6" rear?


----------



## zirkel 1 (May 28, 2006)

*2000 Mootaineer*







Frame Size & Color:M/L Ti
* Fork:Vanilla RLC 130
* Brakes:Hayes Mag Plus
* Cranks:Xtr 34/24 Bash
* Front Derailleur:XTR
* Rear Derailleur:XTR
* Pedals:Shimano DX
* Stem:Thomson 90mm
* Handlebar:Monkey Lite 26"
* Seatpost:Moots
* Saddle:WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket:XTR
* Cassette:XTR 12-32
* Headset:King
* Grips:Intense Lock on
* Front Tire:WTB Timberwolf 2.5
* Front Rim:717
* Front Hub/Skewer:WTB/Salsa
* Rear Tire:Nevegal 2.35
* Rear Rim:717 
* Rear Hub/Skewer:WTB/Salsa
* Weight:28#


----------



## zirkel 1 (May 28, 2006)

*My other AM ride*

Frame Size & Color:Med/Sand
* Fork:Sherman Breakout Plus 170
* Brakes:Hayes 9, 8" rotors 
* Cranks:Race Face Next LP 34/22 Bash e.13 guide
* Front Derailleur:XT
* Rear Derailleur:X-9
* Pedals:Azonic
* Stem:FSA DH 60
* Handlebar:Monkey Bar 27"
* Seatpost:Race Face
* Saddle:WTB/Yeti
* Bottom Bracket:Race Face
* Cassette:SRAM 11-34
* Headset:FSA Pig DH1.5
* Grips:ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire:WTB Timberwolf 2.5
* Front Rim:Yeti/Alex Supra D
* Front Hub/Skewer:Yeti/Formula 20mm
* Rear Tire:Nevegal 2.5
* Rear Rim:Yeti/Alex
* Rear Hub/Skewer:XT/XT
* Weight:38#


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

OK, I'll play. But jeez, is it really that hard to resize pics? Horizontal scrolling on just about every page....

Anyway, first off is my trail bike, pretty much stock '04 Slayer 70, XT everything. My only 9-speed bike.

Second one is my heavy rig. I've since swapped the Fox for a ZAM-1 and wheels for 321s. 8-speed, Avid disks, XTR, Race Face, blah, blah.


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

Thats a sick looking Dakar man, hope it rides as good as it looks.


----------



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

*Thanks man*

haven't been out on the new wheels yet, but when I had my other wheelset on and I ride it it was effing sweet. I am coming from a 4 year old Trek 4300 HT so any suspension would feel nice, but this is amazing. Still trying to work around the too low A-to-C of the fork though.

I am thinking of going to the All Mountain 1 or 2 soon enough. :thumbsup: (upgradeitis, ain't it a b1tch?)


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Med, Mud
* Fork: fox36rc
* Brakes: xt8", xt6"
* Cranks: xt
* Front Derailleur: xt
* Rear Derailleur:xtr rr
* Pedals: time z control
* Stem: spec
* Handlebar:
* Seatpost: gravity dropper
* Saddle: wtb devo
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:xtr
* Headset:
* Gripsdi ruffian
* Front Tire:weirwolve 2.3
* Front Rim:sun
* Front Hub/Skewer:black
* Rear Tire:weirwolve 2.3
* Rear Rim:sun
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight[/QUOTE] 34 with mud


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

*ELLSWORTH Id*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium, Blacl Ano
* Fork: Fox Vanilla 125 RLC
* Shock: Romic Dual
* Brakes: Hayes 9 Hydro
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Wellgo
* Stem: Easton
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC
* Seatpost: Easton
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech 2
* Cassette: Shiamno XT
* Headset: CAne Creek S2
* Grips: Lizardskins
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 717
* Front Hub/Skewer: Swiss DT Black/XT
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 717
* Rear Hub/Skewer Swiss DT Black/XT
* Weight 27 lb

*SANTA CRUZ BLUR*

* Frame Size & Color: Small Black Ano
* Fork: Fox Float 130 RLC
* Shock: Fox Float R
* Brakes: Shimano Mech Disc
* Cranks: Race Face Forged 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Pedals: Wellgo
* Stem: ?
* Handlebar: Fuji XC Riser
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: WTB She Speed Race
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: Simano X7 9 Speed
* Headset: Cane Creek SC
* Grips: ?
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Front Rim: DMM Extra Wide
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: DMM Extra Wide
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano
* Weight 27lb

*SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER FSR ELITE DISC WOMEN'S*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium, Silver
* Fork: MAnitou Black 100mm
* Shock: Fox Float R
* Brakes: Shimano Hydro Disc
* Cranks: Shimano LX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Clipless
* Stem: factory
* Handlebar: Alloy Downhill Riser 
* Seatpost: XC Alloy
* Saddle: Specialized Diva
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech
* Cassette: Shimano 9 spd
* Headset: factory
* Grips: factory
* Front Tire: Specialized Diva
* Front Rim:factory
* Front Hub/Skewer:factory
* Rear Tire:Specialized Diva
* Rear Rim:factory
* Rear Hub/Skewer: factory
* Weight 29lb


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Dude what is with the gheto parts list??*



JM01 said:


> *ELLSWORTH Id*
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Medium, Blacl Ano
> * Fork: Fox Vanilla 125 RLC
> ...


Why don't you sell the Blur and get some bling for the ID?

Nice builds- Enjoy.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

Zion Rasta said:


> Why don't you sell the Blur and get some bling for the ID?
> 
> Nice builds- Enjoy.....:thumbsup:


It's a long story:

We each have 4 bikes (FS, HT, Hybids, Road), the full sussers we use for the trails on the Niagara Escarpment in Collingwood, Ontario

The Id is mine, basic XC XT build, perfect for the rocks and roots as well as the sand we ride up here.

Gets complicated with Mts. M's Blur...picked up the frame, fork, crank set, 80% of the build was swaped from her old DJ, i added a seatpost, saddle, cables & housing, and a headset

The little kid's SJ is mostly factory, but she has now upgraded the seatpost, saddle, and bars

Look forward to those family rides when we can all get together


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Yeti 575 Large Ano Black
* Fork: Rock Shox Revelation Air UTurn
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5
* Cranks: Race Face
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x9
* Pedals: Shimano M959
* Stem: Race Face
* Handlebar: Race Face Next Carbon
* Seatpost: Race Face
* Saddle: WTB Rocket
* Bottom Bracket: RF Integrated
* Cassette: SRAM PG950
* Headset: S-2
* Grips: Oury Lock on
* Front Tire: Maxxis CrossMark 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic XM317 Disk
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano
* Rear Tire: Maxxis CrossMark 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM317 Disk 
* Rear Hub/Skewer : Shimano
* Shifters: Sram X.9 Triggers
* Seatclamp: Salsa QR
* Weight: 28.8 lbs


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Judd97 - thanks buddy. You can order the blue parts from Hope directly.

Nick.


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

03 jamis dakar xlt 1.0 21"
fox vanilla125rl
fox vanilla rl
hayes 6''rear 8" front
tompson elite 90mm
mavic 219 deore , front
mavic 325 xt, rear
kenda nevegal 2.35 front,rear
xt rear derailleur
deore front derailleur
time alium pedals
wtb lazer v saddle


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

03 jamis dakar xlt 1.0 21"
fox vanilla125rl
fox vanilla rl
hayes 6''rear 8" front
tompson elite 90mm
mavic 219 deore , front
mavic 325 xt, rear
kenda nevegal 2.35 front,rear
xt rear derailleur
deore front derailleur
time alium pedals
wtb lazer v saddle


----------



## duke777 (Jan 12, 2006)

My Chumba EVO

Bad Arse AM rig!

06 is the year for 6, 6!!!!

~32lbs.


----------



## notsofastanymore (Mar 16, 2005)

*Finished the ellsworth*

* Frame Size & Color:Large & blue
* Fork:'04 z1 fr
* Brakes:hope mono m4's
* Cranks:race face dues xc
* Front Derailleur:xtr
* Rear Derailleur:xtr
* Pedals:crank bros. mallet m
* Stem:thomson 110x5 / thomson x4 50x0
* Handlebar:titec hellbent ti / fsa k-force dh
* Seatpost:thomson elite 400mm
* Saddle:blue sdg comp ti kevlar
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:race face dues xc
* Headset:king
* Gripsork rinds
* Front Tire:michelin dh soft
* Front Rim:deemax
* Front Hub/Skewer:mavic deemax
* Rear Tire:michelin dh soft
* Rear Rim:deemax
* Rear Hub/Skewer:mavic deemax
* Weight:no too heavy, less than my full susp.


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

Heres mine...


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*My Heckler...*

* Frame Size & Color: Large 05/Transparent red w/polished swingarm
* Fork: 04 90/130 Firefly
* Brakes: Avid Mech
* Cranks: RF Atlas
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Time ATAC Alum
* Stem: Thompson 110
* Handlebar: RF
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Bonty FS 2000
* Bottom Bracket: RF Atlas Outboard
* Cassette: XTR M960 12/34
* Headset: King
* Grips: ODI lock-on
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevagal
* Front Rim: Mavic XM 321
* Front Hub/Skewer: King/Salsa
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Cinder
* Rear Rim:XM 321
* Rear Hub/Skewer King/Salsa
* Weight 23lbs!!! (Awww heck, I don' know. Prolly 32 or 33lbs)


----------



## matt_J (Sep 14, 2004)

How do like that Gravity Dropper seat post?


----------



## fumanchuchu (Jun 9, 2006)

*bullit with a funky paint job*

Finally got the forks on, but I still got a few upgrades to make (brakes, wheels).

Flat black paint NEVER gets clean, even with scrubbing. It looked so cool when in was fresh.

I think I stumbled onto something pretty sweet with the truck bed liner on the rear triangle. When I got the frame, it had bad chainslap wear and lots of dings-- I didn't have the time or money to get a real paintjob so I went for it black hammerite and a ten dollar can of bed liner. I couldn't get the frame apart so I left the "guts" the original trans red and thought it came out pretty sweet.

















* Frame Size & Color:Large red/black
* Fork:Marzocchi All Mounatain 1 150mm
* Brakes:Nashbar tektro OH YEAH!
* Cranks:Fsa v-drive extreme (isis)
* Front Derailleur:xt
* Rear Derailleur:sram x-9
* Pedals:sun-ringle zu-zu
* Stem:ringle
* Handlebar:titec hellbent low rise
* Seatpost:thompson
* Saddle:wtb
* Bottom Bracket:fsa
* Cassette:sram pg 970(I think)
* Headset:cane creek s-2
* Grips:ritchey
* Front Tire:velociraptor 2.1
* Front Rim:mavic 117
* Front Hub/Skewer:shim deore
* Rear Tire:velociraptor 2.1
* Rear Rim:mav 117
* Rear Hub/Skewer:deore
* Weight:?


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll ask it again, to see if I get a response this time: why don't we include total cost in the AM setup specs? I'm conjecturing this is an unpopular spec because some would rather their significant other not glimpse the grand total of his/her habit.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

swoodbrn said:


> I'll ask it again, to see if I get a response this time: why don't we include total cost in the AM setup specs? I'm conjecturing this is an unpopular spec because some would rather their significant other not glimpse the grand total of his/her habit.


I would rather not glimps it...


----------



## TeamRoundBoys (Jan 3, 2005)

My Wolf Ridge will knife-fight your Wolf Ridge


Frame: 2005 Marin Wolf Ridge QUAD TARA 17.5
Fork: 2006 Rock Shox Revelation 426
Wheelset Sun Single Track
Hubs: Shimano XT
Bar: Race Face Deus
Grips: Odi lock on
Shifters: Sram X.O. twist
Brakes: Hayes Mag 7"
Stem: Truvativ XR 90mm 12 degree rise
Headset: Cane Creek S3 cartridge
Cranks: Truvative Stylo GPX
Tires Kenda Nevegal
Saddle: SDG Bel Air ti
Seatpost: Easton EA50 alloy
Pedals: Redline platform (my Blue Mallet C's will on full time)


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

You don't think posting 5 pics and listing every separate piece of metal, plastic, rubber, and carbon on our bikes is an effort to impress?


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

Here's mine - 
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e318/loco-******/Reign.jpg

06 Reign 20" frame
06 Z1 Light
Old XT cranks
XTR shift bits with XT front der and cassette
Juicy 5s
Thomson post
FSA FR220 stem
Hussefelt bars
SDG BelAir
Performance Loco wheels Tioga Factory DH tires

I'd say I have between $2500 and $3000 in it. I am a little scared to know really. It's basically a really nice Reign 1, but not really.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not sure if I can ride it on all mountains.... or even everywhere on some mountains.... but I think this fits the category. Lovin' it so far.

*Frame: Large Hotrod Orange, Intense 6.6
*Rider weight: 165lb
*Rider height: 5' 11.5"

*suspension: 07 Fox Vanilla. 36rc2/ Fox dhx air
*brakes: Magura Louise FR 6" rear rotor, 8" front
*cranks: Race Face Deus XC triple 42/34/22
*front derailleur/rear d: XT/, SRAM X9
*shifters: SRAM X9 Triggers
*pedals: Time ATAC XS carbon
*stem: Thomson x4 90mm- 0 degree's
*handlebar: Answer Protaper Carbon 31.8 oversize bars
*seatpost: Thomson Elite
*saddle: WTB Pure V team
*headset: FSA Orbit 1.5 
*grips: ODI rouge
*tires (front/rear): F- Kenda Blue Groove 2.35 STICK-E, R- Nevegal 2.1 DTC
*front wheel: Mavic 321 Magura FR hub 20 mm TA
*rear wheel: Mavic 321 Magura FR hub -QR
*weight: WAG: 33.25 lbs


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

*My Heckler!*

Frame: 2005 Santa Cruz Heckler
Fork: 2005 All Mountain 1 with Ti Flame 20mm Lowers
Shock: 2006 DHX 5.0
Blah Blah Blah...


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

There are some sweet bikes on this thread; I really like the intense frames I have never seen one in life - maybe Ill see one in the trail one day. 

Mine is kind of a jumble of parts I seemed to like but they all are either back or blue, sorry pics are after a ride and its dirty and I live in a apartment with no hose. 

* Frame Size & Color: Large Enduro expert Dark Blue
* Fork: Nixon Platium (just barley got fixed!)
* Brakes: Shimano Saint
* Cranks: Shimano Saint
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Hone ; With SRAM Rocket shifters.
* Pedals: Not sure
* Stem: K2B bmx
* Handlebar: Specialized thick one.
* Seatpost: Ritchey Candy cane style
* Saddle: Ritchey WCS 190 grams.
* Bottom Bracket: Outboard bearings
* Cassette: SRAM 980
* Headset: Blue King
* Grips: Specialized old but comfy!
* Front Tire: Scott 2.25"
* Front Rim: Vutela FR blue
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano Saint TA
* Rear Tire: Scott 2.25" 
* Rear Rim: Vutela FR blue
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano Saint 12mm
* Weight : any guesses im not sure.


----------



## Psykosus (May 28, 2005)

*My Beast:*










* Frame Size & Color: *Haro Extreme X2, Medium, Silver/Red*
* Fork: *'05 Fox Vanilla RLC 130*
* Rear Shock: *'04 Fox Vanilla R*
* Brakes: *Stock Hayes MX1's*
* Cranks: *Race Face Evolve DH 175mm*
* Front Derailleur: *Stock Shimano LX*
* Rear Derailleur: *Stock Shimano Deore*
* Pedals: *Shimano SPD 520 clipless*
* Stem: *Answer Atac Pro*
* Handlebar: *Stock Truvative Hussefelt Riser*
* Seatpost: *The New Race Face Evolve XC post*
* Saddle: *WTB Pure V Race w/Camo*
* Bottom Bracket: *Race Face X-Type*
* Cassette: *Stock, Formula..?*
* Headset: *Cane Creek*
* Grips: *Ergon MP1's*
* Front Tire: *IRC Mythos XC*
* Front Rim: *Azonic Outlaw*
* Front Hub/Skewer: *Azonic*
* Rear Tire: *IRC Mythos XC*
* Rear Rim: *Azonic Outlaw*
* Rear Hub/Skewer: *Azonic*
* Weight: *I'd guess about 38 lbs*


----------



## bossk (Sep 24, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Cannondale Jekyll XL Candy Black
* Fork: Marzocchi Marathon S
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Race Face DH
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.9
* Pedals: Welgo platform
* Stem: Cannondale stock (originally this bike was a jekyll 400)
* Handlebar: Cannondale stock
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: Viper
* Bottom Bracket: ISIS
* Cassette: Sram PG-990
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Oury
* Tires: Panaracer Fire XC Pro
* Wheels: Azonic Outlaws


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

First post on here, my take on AM.
'04 Spesh Enduro Comp. size L
'04 Manitou Sherman Fireflys 90-130mm
5th element coil with 550lb spring.
EBC redstuff pads, standard shimano callipers and dics(ultra reliable)
2 sets of wheels, DH/freeride - D521s with shimano hubs, spesh DH tubes and Roller Pro tyres( F 2.4/R 2.3) XC/Trail, Sun SOS with shimano hubs, spesh light tubes and conti vertical 2.3 tyres(soon)
Blackspire Stinger chain device with Blackspire Lexan bash ring.
EA50 seatpost (soon the be swapped for a telescopic I think)
WTB saddle, Truvativ bars, Kore Stem(soon to be swapped for something shorter) Lizard Skin lock on grips. FSA XLII aheadset, and DMR V12 pedals.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My new ride, way different to the Id, cant wait to cane this beast

Frame - Titus ExoGrid Large MotoLite
Rear Shock – Fox RP3
Fork - Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn
Brakes - Magura Marta SL 
Cassette – Sram PG-990 11/32
Chain – Sram Hollowpin PC-991
Cranks – Race Face Deus
F Derailleur – XTR
R Derailleur – Sram XO ESP med cage
Cables – Nokons
Grips – Race Face (Danger Boy endcaps)
Handlebars – Race Face Next SL Carbon
Headset – CK NoThreadset 
Pedals – Crank Bros Candy Ti
Saddle – Fi’zi:k Gobi Wing Flex
Seat Post – Thomson Masterpiece
Seat Collar – Hope QR 
Shifters – Sram XO
Stem – Thomson Elite X4
Rims (front) – DT Swiss XR 5.1D
Rims (rare) – DT Swiss XR 5.1D
Hub (front) – Industry Nine 20mm Thru axle
Hub (rare) – Industry Nine
QR – Rare Salsa
QR – Front Rock Shox 20mm
Spokes – Industry Nine 0.9 inch spoke diameter
End Caps – 7068 Aluminium 
Tire – Front Kenda Bluegroove Stick-E 2.1
Tire – Rare Kenda Nevagal dtc 2.1


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

She feels like new even after two years of abuse - - -


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

*04 Kona Coiler: -0- Bling involved*

Budget bike and I love it.

* Frame Size & Color: L (19") Off-White
* Fork: 06 Pike 426 Coil w/the goods & X-Firm Spring
* Rear shock: Fox Van R w/600# x2.25 coil
* Brakes: Hayes 9 w/8" rotors & EBC Red pads
* Cranks: Raceface Ride XC w/e-13 DRS
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Chain: SRAM w/Powerlink
* Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet C or Wellgo platforms
* Stem: Raceface Evolve DH OS
* Handlebar: Raceface Evolve DH OS
* Seatpost: IRD
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Evolve DH
* Cassette: SRAM Powerglide II
* Headset: Raceface Diabolous
* Grips: Lizard Skins Lock on
* Front Tire: Tioga DH (2.3) or Maxxis Minion (2.7)
* Front Rim: Mavic 321 disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Marzocchi 20mm
* Rear Tire: Tioga DH (2.3)
* Rear Rim: Mavic 321 disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano
* Weight: ~36 lbs.


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

*AM setup: Giant VT3*

* Frame Size & Color: VT3, 18.5"
* Fork: Sherman Firefly +, 110-150mm
* Brakes: Avid Mech 8"
* Cranks: RF Turbine LP, old school square taper
* Front Derailleur: XT, Sram X9 twist
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7, X9 twist
* Pedals: Shimano 520
* Stem: On One 90mm
* Handlebar: Easton Carbon
* Seatpost: Nashbar
* Saddle: WTB Laser Stealth
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: SRAM 11-32
* Headset: FSA integrated
* Grips: ODI Yeti
* Front Tire: Conti Vert Pro UST
* Front Rim: Mavic XM819
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB Laser Disc
* Rear Tire: Conti Vert Pro UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM819
* Rear Hub/Skewer: WTB Laser Disc
* Weight 31.5

Fun, fun, fun bike. Cheap too, got everything on closeout and built it up.


----------



## OnTheMoment (Jan 1, 2006)

Frame Size & Color: 05 Ellsworth Moment, Large, Black. 
Fork: 07 Fox 36 VAN RC2
Brakes: Hope Mono M4
Cranks: XT 760
Front Derailleur: XT 760
Rear Derailleur: X.9
Pedals: Eggbeater SL
Stem: Thomson Masterpiece
Handlebar: RaceFace Lowriser
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle: WTB Rocket 
Bottom Bracket: XT 760
Cassette: LX
Headset: RaceFace Diabolus
Grips: ODI Lockon
Front Tire: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4 w/slime
Front Rim: DT EX5.1d
Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2/Fox
Rear Tire: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4 w/slime
Rear Rim: DT EX5.1d
Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2
Weight ~33lbs


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow, some nice rides in this forum. Here is my input.

* Frame Size & Color: Foes FXR 2:1 Large, custom powder coat. (some crazy silver metalic color and a standard bright yellow)
* Fork: Canondale lefty SPV max aluminum or carbon depending on my mood.
* Brakes: Avid juicy's
* Cranks: Shimano saint
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Pedals: Azonic platforms
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: Azonic Double wall
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Some junk I threw on while the king lower race is stuck to the other fork.
* Grips: 
* Front Tire: WTB moto raptor
* Front Rim: DT swiss
* Front Hub/Skewer: I9 lefty specific - no skewer needed
* Rear Tire: WTB moto raptor
* Rear Rim: DT swiss
* Rear Hub/Skewer I9
* Weight 33lb 6oz.


----------



## Psykosus (May 28, 2005)

now that my friend, is an interestin' bike... how do you like the lefty, and how 'balanced' does it feel along with the DHX..?


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks! I just added a couple more pics too. I love the lefty. And I just started riding
the dhx so it's not a final opinion but so far it feels awsome! A few more rides and I will
know for sure.


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

My first full sus, set up as an all mountain/trail/urban/DJ contraption. It works suprisingly well!

* Frame Size & Color: 17" Iron Horse Hollowpoint MK III
* Fork: Manitoof Nixon
* Brakes: Hayes Nine
* Cranks: Truvative, soon to be Profile
* Front Derailleur: Nada
* Rear Derailleur: Nope
* Pedals: Funn
* Stem: Anchor Freeride Kingpin
* Handlebar: Good question...
* Seatpost: Easton
* Saddle: DK Dirt
* Bottom Bracket: Truvative
* Cassette: SRAM 11-32
* Headset: FSA integrated
* Grips: Odyssey Gedda
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller
* Front Rim: Loco
* Front Hub/Skewer: Loco
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller
* Rear Rim: Sun Ditch Witch
* Rear Hub/Skewer: C'Dale
* Weight: Not too much


----------



## david101372 (Mar 18, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Intense 6.6 medium satin black
* Fork: Maverick Duc32
* Brakes: Hayes 8"
* Cranks: FSA
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: shimano
* Stem: Maverick
* Handlebar: Azonic carbon
* Seatpost: thomson
* Saddle: Azonic
* Bottom Bracket: integrated
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: ODI lock-on
* Front Tire: WTB moto-raptor
* Front Rim: Sun singletrack
* Front Hub/Skewer: Maverick 24mm thru
* Rear Tire: WTB moto-raptor
* Rear Rim: Sun singletrack
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope
* Weight about 30 lbs.


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Titus Motolite 06 
* Frame Size & Color: Medium, gray
* Fork: Marzocchi AM SL
* Shock: Fox RP
* Brakes: AVID
* Cranks: XTR
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur:XO Black box Sram
* Trigger: Sram XO
* Pedals: Shimano 
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: FSA K force XC
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette:XTR
* Headset: Chris king
* Grips: Specialized
* Front Tire: Kenda
* Wheelset American classic 
*Skewer:XTR
* Rear Tire: Kenda nevegal
Weight 27.6


----------



## peteblues (Jun 28, 2005)

Here's mine. Goes up anywhere, goes down anywhere.
2002 Bullit
2005 Marzocchi Z1 FR1
Fox DHX 5
Cane Creek Duros wheelset
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Tires
weight: 34.5lbs


----------



## Spine Shank (Sep 2, 2004)

*AM Heckler. Goes up and then down!*








Built up as a Heckler, size large, Silver Anodized 
FOX DHX Air
RockShox PIKE 454 Dual Air (which I have a question about for any users later on)
Chris King Headset
Easton Monkey Lites XC (Low rise) 
Thompson 90mm Stem
Avid Juicy 7's (160mm) w/ black Goodridge Brake Lines
ODI Rouge Lock Ons
SRAM X9 shifters w/ Nokon Cables
SRAM X0 rear derailluer
XTR front derailluer
Race Face Deus Cranks
Crank Bros Candy's
Mavic 819's UST laced to Chris King ISO Navy Blue Hubs - Built by Gravy / Paradigm
Nokian NXB 2.3 UST in the front
Kenda Nevegal 2.1 UST on the rear (both tubeless)
Maverick Speedball seat post
Specialized Avatar saddle 
29.6lbs


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Ellsworth Joker / Black / Large (19") w/ Maintou Swinger Coil SPV 3-Way 7" 
* Fork: Fox Vanilla RLC 130
* Brakes: Shimano LX hydraulics
* Cranks: Shimano XT w/ integrated BB
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy C
* Stem: Thomson X4 120mm o degree
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Monkey Light XC carbon riser 31.8
* Seatpost: Thomson setback 410mm
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket: integrated XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11x34
* Headset: Cane Creek S2
* Grips: WTB Dual Compound
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 223
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 223
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano XT
* Weight - 30.5 lbs

Built it as a long travel playbike.


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

This is definitely BLING!! BLING!!:thumbsup:



Whafe said:


> My new ride, way different to the Id, cant wait to cane this beast
> 
> Frame - Titus ExoGrid Large MotoLite
> Rear Shock - Fox RP3
> ...


ING


----------



## matt0li (Jun 6, 2006)

another one...


----------



## never (Oct 21, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Kona Coiler Dee-Lux - 18"
* Fork: Rockshox Pike 454 Dual Air 
* Shock: Fox DHX 4.0
* Brakes: Hayes Mag XC
* Cranks: Raceface Deus XC
* Shifters: SRAM X-9 (not pictured)
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9 (not pictured)
* Pedals: Shimano M525
* Stem: FSA XC140
* Handlebar: Raceface Evolve DH
* Seatpost: Truvativ XR
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: X-type Raceface cups with Phil Wood bearings
* Cassette: Shimano LX 11-32
* Headset: FSA Pig
* Grips: Kona Jackshit
* Front Tire: Nokian NBX 2.3
* Front Rim: Sun Singletrack
* Front Hub/Skewer: KK Disc/Maxle
* Rear Tire: Nokian NBX 2.3
* Rear Rim: Sun Singletrack
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M525/Shimano XT
* Weight: 33-34 lbs on my bathroom scale which has been pretty close to the scale at the LBS



















Future upgrades include building some new wheels, playing around with some different tires, and maybe an air shock.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*Photo Courtesy of LJ0913*









I'm AM, Baby! Do the DEW!​
* Frame Size & Color: Large '02 Intense Tracer
* Fork: Marzo AM1 110-130mm
* Brakes: Hayes Mags 8" front, 6" rear
* Cranks: Shimano LX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candys
* Stem: El Cheapo
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite Carbon
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper 1"/4"
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano LX Hollowtech
* Cassette: Shimano LX
* Headset: Cane Creek S2
* Grips: El Cheapo
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.35
* Front Rim: WTB somethingorother Bent - soon to be replaced
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano LX Deore
* Rear Tire: Kenda somethingorother 2.35
* Rear Rim: CrossMax
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic somethingorother
* Weight: dunno - 32 or 33 lbs I suspect


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

*Killer.........*



Dan'ger said:


> I'm AM, Baby! Do the DEW!​
> * Frame Size & Color: Large '02 Intense Tracer
> * Fork: Marzo AM1 110-130mm
> * Brakes: Hayes Mags 8" front, 6" rear
> ...


Photo Dan'ger! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*She is hot!!!!*



Dan'ger said:


> I'm AM, Baby! Do the DEW!​
> * Frame Size & Color: Large '02 Intense Tracer
> * Fork: Marzo AM1 110-130mm
> * Brakes: Hayes Mags 8" front, 6" rear
> ...


Who is the hot chick in the picture? Can I go out with her? Is that your sister?

Ohh, that's right, nice bike...


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

Frame Size & Color: Intense Tracer medium
* Fork: Marz Marathon XC set at 120mm travel
* Brakes: Hope Mono M4 180mm front/ mono mini 160mm rear
* Cranks: XT M760
* Front Derailleur: XT M760
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Candy SL
* Stem: Thomson 90mm
* Handlebar: LP Composites DH bar 
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT M760 11-32
* Headset: King
* Grips: Ergon performance
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.5
* Front Rim: Sun Singletrack
* Front Hub/Skewer: bolt ons
* Rear Tire: kenda nevegal 2.35 
* Rear Rim: Sun Singletrack
* Rear Hub/Skewer: bolt ons
* Weight ~ 30bs










28lbs with wtb laserdisc lite wheelset and 2.1 blue groove/nevegal combo


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Bullit...*

Served me well over the years, but now she's looking for a new home.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Large Intense 5.5*

Here's mine

* Frame Size & Color:Intense 5.5 Large
* Fork: Zoke AM1
* Brakes: XTR
* Cranks: XTR 
* Front Derailleur: XTR 
* Rear Derailleur: XXTR
* Pedals: Candy SL
* Stem: Thompson 90 / 5degree
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite
* Seatpost: Thompson 400 mm
* Saddle: WTB Laser Ti
* Bottom Bracket: XTR Integrated
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips: Race Face Good vs Evil
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf - 2.25
* Front Rim: Mavi 819
* Front Hub/Skewer: xtr
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf - 2.25
* Rear Rim: Mavic 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer XTR
* Weight: just under 29 lbs


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

pumpkinbiter said:


> Wow, some nice rides in this forum. Here is my input.


Very nice pumpkinbiter!

I hope you don't mind but I linked your bike in the Cannondale Forum as many people are curious and interested in the I9 Lefty wheelset... me included. It's the first good picture of the front hub I see and it really got me drooling!

I'm thinking about selling my Crossmax SL wheelset (I'm tired to relube the freehub every few months or so) to get myself a I9 wheelset built on Mavic XM819 rims. It will probably end up a bit heavier but stronger, with a quicker engagement and finally, a mostly black wheelset! (silver looks whimpy to me).


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks!
Link it up baby. Those lefty freaks need to know.

I didn't know I9 would build wheels using anything but the DT rims.
I am happy with my DT's. They seem strong enough??
Good luck getting your hands on a set. I hear they are back ordered
like crazy and they don't seem to be increasing there output. I hope 
they pick up the pace, the product is good!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

pumpkinbiter said:


> Thanks!
> Link it up baby. Those lefty freaks need to know.
> 
> I didn't know I9 would build wheels using anything but the DT rims.
> ...


Yes, they can build them to any 32 hole rims you like but it can make the wait times even longer and change the pricing. I asked them and they can use the XM819 but because of the Fore drilling (you know, they are just drilled on the outer wall so they can't just put the spokes through the rims), it complicates the build process, they also require custom spoke length and the rim itself is more expensive and harder to get. If I do, I'll probably wait for the off season. It can be reassuring that it takes so much time, I prefer to wait longer and get a perfect wheel than have a wheel built too quickly...


----------



## ponyski (Mar 25, 2005)

*VT is my ride*



cgrocho said:


> Fun, fun, fun bike. Cheap too, got everything on closeout and built it up.


I did the same thing...except I got every from eBay. 

*Frame* - Gaint VT 18.5 w/Swinger R shock
*Fork* - Marz MX COMP ETA 120mm _[soon upgrade: 06 Z1 SL or 06 All Mountain SL]_
*Deraileur Fr* - XT 
*Deraileur R* - X.9
*Shifters* - X.7
*Crank* - Truvativ Stylo GXP
*Pedels* - Ritchey Something _[traded with my friend with a pack of Tweenkies]_
*Wheel Fr* - Deore on Rhyno Lites _[soon upgrade: HALO FreedomDisc]_ 
*Wheel R* - HALO FreedomDisc w/HALO Spin Doctor Hubs _[the only thing purchased not from eBay]_
*Brakes* - Avid Mech 203mm front, Juicy 5 160 rotor back
*Bars* - Profile-Design 
*Seat post & Stem* - Thomson 
*Seat* - WTB 
*Tires* - WTB Mutano Raptor tires: 2.24 front, 2.4 back 
*Grips* - Kona glow in the dark grips.
cgrocho, How is the geometry with the 150mm fork?


----------



## AZ Steelhead (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sweet Rides*

* Frame Size & Color: Large Santa Cruz Bullit - Trans Blue & Polished
* Fork: '05 Marz Z150 FRSL
* Shock: 5th Element
* Brakes: Hayes HFX (180 front, 160 rear)
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters
* Stem: Bontrager Comp 90mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Air Alloy Riser
* Seatpost: Generic 
* Saddle: Sele Italia Flite Gel
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Foam
* Tires: Mutana Rapto 2.4 Race / Spider 2.35
* Wheelset: Sun SUV
* Skewer: Salsa
* Weight: Good Question.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

** Frame Size & Color:* Cannondale Prophet, Extra Large, Patriot Blue
**Fork:* Cannondale Lefty SPV, Manitou Swinger 3-Way Rear
** Brakes:* Avid Juicy 7's
** Cranks: *Truvativ Stylo
** Front Derailleur:* Shimano Deore LX
** Rear Derailleur:* Sram X9
** Pedals:* Shimano 
** Stem:* Cannondale
** Handlebar:* FSA XC-190 
** Seatpost:* Cannondale Fire
** Saddle:* Fizik Plateau
** Bottom Bracket:* Truvativ Outer Bearing kind
** Cassette:* Sram PG-990...red spyder
** Headset:* Cannondale SI
** Grips:* ODI Ruffian Lock-on
** Front Tire: *Kenda Nevegal 2.1
** Front Rim:* Mavic 819 UST
** Front Hub/Skewer:* Cannondale Lefty
** Rear Tire:* Kenda Nevegal 2.1
** Rear Rim:* Mavic 819 UST
** Rear Hub/Skewer:* Chris King ISO Disc, black
** Weight:* ~32 pounds


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> there ya go


that is so sick...amazing build my friend


----------



## OveR (May 8, 2006)

*My Foes FXR*

* Frame Size & Color:
Foes FXR medium black
* Fork:
Pace rc41 fighter
* Brakes:
Formula b4 pro
* Cranks:
XT
* Front Derailleur:
XT
* Rear Derailleur:
Sram x9
* Pedals:
Shimano 959
* Stem:
FSA 115
* Handlebar:
FSA
* Seatpost:
Extralite the post
* Saddle:
Selle Italia c2
* Cassette:
XT
* Headset:
Chris King
* Grips:
Ritchey wcs
* Front Tire:
Schwalbe Nobby Nic
* Front Rim:
xm 321
* Front Hub/Skewer:
Salsa
* Rear Tire:
Schwalbe Nobby Nic
* Rear Rim:
xm321
* Rear Hub/Skewer
Salsa
* Weight
hmmm. Don't know


----------



## lavaman (Jan 17, 2005)

*Specialized S-Works Trail*







* Frame Size & Color: Large charcoal
* Rear Shock: Romic dual adjust
* Fork:04 Z150 FR SL
* Brakes:Avid BB7 - YES cable actuated
* Cranks:RF Prodigy DH with Heim 3guide
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: XT short cage
* Pedals:Specialized mag
* Stem: Truvative Huzzafelt
* Handlebar:Spec Big Hit
* Seatpost: Generic jumping post
* Saddle: Generic jumping saddle 9mm rails
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
* Cassette: LX
* Headset: FSA Pig DH
* Grips: Lizard Skins North Shore Lockon w/ Spec bar end plugs
* Front Tire:Spec Enduro 2.4 w/Stans NoTubes
* Front Rim:Sun Singletrack welded w/seam
* Front Hub/Skewer:Sun/Ringle Jabba
* Rear Tire:Spec Enduro 2bliss
* Rear Rim:Sun Singletrack
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano
* Weight 33ish


----------



## _hamilton (Aug 24, 2005)

*AM/XC bike...*

Yes I am racing on it..
https://s75.photobucket.com/albums/...nt=00554_05PFFC.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## _hamilton (Aug 24, 2005)

*AM/XC bike...*

A little heavy for XC, but is really fast.


----------



## djska (Jan 30, 2005)

_hamilton said:


> A little heavy for XC, but is really fast.


Rider of bike?


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*my climbing machine...*



Simonns said:


> Well, I'm both sadened and pleased to see that I am only the 4th person to huck a SC Bullit up hill.
> 
> 5th....
> 
> ...


----------



## _hamilton (Aug 24, 2005)

djska said:


> Rider of bike?


Yes both! I am around 185lbs without equipment. The bike is around 30.
It is an 04 Ironhorse Hollowpoint (Northface Branded). It will move..but wears me down
on repeat climbs. The rougher the trail the better, but nothing too rough out here.


----------



## maimonel (Jul 8, 2006)

* Frame Size :19 slayer 90 2006
*Fork:Marzocchi 66 vf 150
* Brakes: shimano saint
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: shimano xt
* Pedals: welgo mag
* Stem: rmb 60 
* Handlebar: rmb
* Seatpost: rmb
* Saddle: sdg
* Grips: rmb
* Front Tire: maxxis minion st 2.35
* Front Rim: da bomb
* Front Hub: da bomb
* Rear Tire: maxxis minion 2.35 st
* Rear Rim: dt fr6.1d


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

maimonel said:


> * Frame Size :19 slayer 90 2006
> *Fork:Marzocchi 66 vf 150
> * Brakes: shimano saint
> * Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
> ...


hey do you like your slayer? I have been realy thinking of getting one.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Frame: Med. 03 Uzzi SL w. Fox Vanilla RC
Fork: Fox Vanilla R
Headset: Canecreek S-6
Stem: Thompson
Bars: Easton EA 50
Grips: ODI lock-ons
Shifters: XT
Brakes: HFX-9 w/ mud cutters
FD: XT
RD: XTR
Cables: Avid
Post: Thompson
Seat: Aerion w/ Ti rails
Cranks/BB Raceface Evolve X-type w/ All-mtn BB
Cassette: XTR
Tires: WTB Mutanorapters 
Hubs: XT
Rims: Singletracks
Kickstand: Peice of edge molding left over from remodeling my kitchen.

EDIT: oops.....Weight 31.5lbs


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

swoodbrn said:


> I'll ask it again, to see if I get a response this time: why don't we include total cost in the AM setup specs? I'm conjecturing this is an unpopular spec because some would rather their significant other not glimpse the grand total of his/her habit.


If she knew how much I spend on my bikes she would divorce me. Man, I hope she doesnt read _this_ post


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

maimonel said:


> * Frame Size :19 slayer 90 2006
> *Fork:Marzocchi 66 vf 150


How is that 66 vf fork doing for you? I was thinking of getting a either that or or a rc2. And did it come at 150?


----------



## Tyrus (Jun 14, 2006)

cranberry said:


> If she knew how much I spend on my bikes she would divorce me. Man, I hope she doesnt read _this_ post


ROFL That's why it's best to be single, and have "good" friends hehe


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: '04 KHS FR2000 4-5-6 travel 
* Fork: '06 Marzocchi 66 RC2X @ 170mm (for DH/FR) / '05 Marzocchi Z1 Freeride 3 @ 150mm (AM)
* Rear Shock: '06 Manitou Swinger 6-way 7.5*2.0 @152mm mode
* Brakes: Hope Mono M6 - 203mm f/r with Stainless steel brake lines & sintered pads
* Cranks: '05 Raceface Evolve XC 175mm Triple
* Shifters : Shimano LX 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M-751with XTR Cables
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M-760 (Rapid Rise) with XTR Cables & Avid Rollomajig
* Pedals: Wellgo Flat Pedals soon to be replaced by Crankbrothers Mallet C
* Stem: Easton Vice 50mm 
* Handlebar: Easton EA50 Low Rise 630mm wide
* Seatpost: Truvativ XR Double 31.6
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Evolve outboard bearing
* Cassette : Shimano XTR 118 link
* Cassette: Shimano LX M-580 11-34
* Headset: FSA PIG
* Grips: Lizard Skin Moab Lock On
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire FR 2.4 (DH/FR) or WTB Motoraptor 2.4 Lazer (AM)
* Front Rim: WTB Dual Duty
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB Laser Disc DH
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire FR 2.4 (DH/FR) / WTB Motoraptor 2.14 (AM)
* Rear Rim: WTB Dual Duty
* Rear Hub/Skewer : Shimano XT M-756 Hub / Shimano XT Skewer
* Weight : Approx. 40 lbs

My bike is still in an evolution phase. I plan to replace the rims with either DEETRAKS or Bombshell Fat Daddys because I keep on breaking the spokes of my rear wheels at least once every 2 rides. I will also replace the pedals with Crank bros. Mallet C to aid me in climbing, as well as change the Crankset to Shimano XT-760 or Shimano Saints Triple. Lastly, I will be replacing the shifters (rapid rise) & Cassette (11-34) to Shimano XT's.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Forgot to upload pics:thumbsup:


----------



## HaulAss (May 9, 2006)

Dude that raleigh 3 speed with all the stock Raleigh parts is pretty freakin sweet..


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

More pics:thumbsup:


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

more pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Australia (May 14, 2005)

*My All Mountain Set Up*









My new baby a Specialized Enduro (known to the staff of Northside Cyclery as the Green Machine)








Pedals (they seem to grip to everything but my feet, theres marks permanently indented on my shin) Gears (unlike my old bike these still have teeth) Disc Brakes (they look so much cooler than V-Brakes, yet so much harder to remove the wheel..)








120mm of Air Sprung Suspension (So freaking light!) Disc Brake (so much stopping power!)








Rear Suspension (Reserving my right to have children since 2006)








My Bike!

Technical Specifications 
FRAME A1 Premium Aluminum TransForm Monocoque FSR frame, ORE technology DT, sealed cartridge bearings, two geometry setting flip flop link, replaceable derailleur hanger. 5.2" travel. 
REAR SHOCK Fox Float R, with ProPedal damping, air spring and rebound adjust, 7.625" x 2.0" 
FORK Marzocchi EXR Race. 120mm travel, air/coil spring, rebound adjust. Alloy steerer. 
HEADSET 1 1/8" Threadless, 3x sealed, black alloy cups, cartridge bearings, ultralight alloy top cap and bolt 
STEM 3D forged CNC machined, 4-bolt, 6 degree rise, black 
HANDLEBARS Specialized Enduro Mid Rise 31.8 OS bar, 6066 alloy, 6 degree upsweep, 8 degree backsweep, 640mm width 
TAPE / GRIPS Specialized MTB grip, black, double density Kraton 
FRONT BRAKE Avid BB-7 Mechanical disc 8" clean sweep rotor 
REAR BRAKE Avid BB-7 Mechanical disc 6" clean sweep rotor 
BRAKE LEVERS Avid FR-5 
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano M-570 LX, 34.9 clamp, bottom pull 
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano M-750 XT, long cage, standard spring 
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano M-510 Deore, 9-speed 
CASSETTE Shimano HG-50, 11/34 
CHAIN Shimano HG-73 
CRANKSET Custom Shimano Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline 
CHAINRINGS 44Ax32Sx22S, 4-bolt 104/64mm pattern, steel chainring bolts 
BOTTOM BRACKET Shimano ES-30 Octalink spline, 68mm shell, 118mm spindle. 50mm chainline. 
PEDALS Platform Pedals
RIMS Custom SUN SOS 28mm wide Enduro disc rims, 26", black, eyelets 
FRONT HUB Specialized Stout disc, 32 hole, sealed cartridge bearings 
REAR HUB Shimano M-525 Disc, 32 hole, loose ball bearings, alloy Q/R 
SPOKES 2.0mm black stainless, brass nipples 
FRONT TIRE New Specialized Enduro 2.3", aramid bead, 60 TPI, dual compound 
REAR TIRE New Specialized Enduro 2.3", aramid bead, 60 TPI, dual compound 
TUBES Specialized presta valve 
SADDLE Specialized Enduro, hollow Cr-Mo rails 
SEAT POST 6061 Butted Alloy, black, 30.9 x 350/400mm. Non-offset. 
SEAT BINDER Alloy collar with Q/R, 34.9mm clamp I.D., black 
NOTES Chain stay/seat stay protector, derailleur protector, reflectors, owners manual


----------



## MikeTheSpike (Oct 26, 2005)

6th Bullit 

Frame Size & Color: 05 SC Bullit, XLarge, White.
Fork: 05 Marzocchi Z1 FR1
Brakes: Formula Oro 200/180
Cranks: Truvativ Hussfelt 2 ring + BG
Front Derailleur: XT 
Rear Derailleur: X.9
Pedals: Time Control Z
Stem: Easton Vice 60mm
Handlebar: Easton EA70
Seatpost: Roox 
Saddle: WTB ROCKET V Race
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Team DH
Cassette: SRAM 970
Headset: Roox
Grips: ODI Rogue
Front Tire: Hutchinson Octopus 2.5 UST
Front Rim: Mavic Ex823
Front Hub/Skewer: DT Hugi
Rear Tire: Schwalbe Fat Alberst 2.35 UST
Rear Rim: Mavic Ex823
Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Hugi
Weight no idea, its not light tho...

Last weekend, we rode over 5000 vertical feet and 50km. And was praised as fast... it was the bike not me :thumbsup:


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

Bad ass bike, and I love the breaks I bet you have plenty o power 

How is the spv on that swinger feel?


----------



## MooG (Oct 16, 2004)

Brand new stock '06 Jamis Dakar XLT 1.0, have some pics here.

Frame Size & Color: 06 Jamis Dakar XLT 1.0, 17"
Fork: 06 Fox Float R
Brakes: Hayes HXF-9
Cranks: Truvativ Fire-X SX
Front Derailleur: X.Gen 
Rear Derailleur: X.7
Pedals: Shimano M505
Stem: Truvativ XR
Handlebar: Truvativ LE
Seatpost: Truvativ XR 
Saddle: WTB Laser V Comp
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Giga-X
Cassette: SRAM 950
Headset: WTB Race
Grips: WTB MotoTec
Front/Rear Tire: Hutchinson Spider 2.3
Front/Rear Rim: WTB Speed Disc
Front/rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M475
Weight: 32.75 lbs


----------



## Michelin (Dec 21, 2005)

*Here's mine*

Medium Ellsworth Moment


----------



## OnTheMoment (Jan 1, 2006)

Hell yeah! make with the Moment love!


----------



## blair (May 13, 2004)

*my all mountain...*

frame = small cannondale prophet
fork = custom painted marzocchi all mountain 1
rear shock = manitou 3way swinger
cranks =shimano xt
brakes = shimano lx 
shifters= sram 9.0
dereaileur = front -xtr, rear sram 9.0
stem= truvativ team
handlebars= race face carbon
seatpost= use alien 350
weight= 28lbs
dog= awesome


----------



## blair (May 13, 2004)

*two all mountain bikes*

 yeti asx and cannondale prophet


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 20in. blue
* Fork: 07 36 TALAS (anyone want to trade for an 07 36 float?)
* Brakes: XT w/180mm hope rotors
* Cranks: R.F. evolve XC
* Front Derailleur: deore
* Rear Derailleur: x9 short cage
* Pedals: shimano
* Stem: truvativ
* Handlebar: answer carbon O.S.
* Seatpost: truvativ
* Saddle: flite
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: rogue bolt on
* Tires: vert pro tubeless 2.3
* Front wheel: crossmax xl
* Rear wheel: crossmax xl
* Weight: 31 lbs.


----------



## bmxer (Jul 8, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color:Banshee PYRE large
* Fork:Fox Talas R
* Brakes:Hayes
* Cranks:Saint
* Front Derailleureore
* Rear Derailleur:XT
* Pedals:Shimano 545
* Stem:Easton
* Handlebar:Easton Monkey lites
* Seatpost:Banshee
* Saddle:Odyessy
* Bottom Bracket:Shimano
* Cassette:Shimano
* Headset:KING!
* Grips:ATI-WARLOCKS
* Front Tire:MaXxis Holy Roller
* Front Rim:Sun
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:MAXXIS ADVANTAGE
* Rear Rim:Sun
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight 36lbs..


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

*Ellsworth Id/Lefty*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finished 28.43 pounds.
specs: 01 Id- med.
Lefty max 130mm with Manitou TPC internals and Ti spring
Fox Float, Romic too
Mavic 819/Conti vert 2.3 (Ust w/Stans sealant)
xt/xtr, XT dual control brakes 
thomson stem/post too, if it ever arrives
Easton carbon bar
ss eggbeaters
King headset/ Project 321 conv. kit
Thanks for looking!


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

bpnic,
Nice lefty conversion:thumbsup: Glad to see people using them! But how did you use fix the bottom clamp to the steerer tube? It looks like you pinned it. Did it slide in o.k. or did you have to press it in?

Jake


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

pumpkinbiter said:


> bpnic,
> Nice lefty conversion:thumbsup: Glad to see people using them! But how did you use fix the bottom clamp to the steerer tube? It looks like you pinned it. Did it slide in o.k. or did you have to press it in?
> 
> Jake


Thanks. The version I have is the bolted Alum. Lefty max. It's not bonded like the carbon max. Installation was pretty easy. I just tapped, tightened, and riveted it in place.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Just an update on my new Deetrax Wheelset


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ignore.


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi what made you go down the hardtail route???


Alec.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I miss my Coiler just a little. Here's some pictures (bad timing) from a warmup session. I think it's the last ride the Coiler ever saw with me. She weighed around 34 pounds.


































Sold my Coiler frame, threw most of the parts on my new Addict hardtail. Got rid of the XTR in favor of SRAM, and a few small changes here and there.


























The Addict now has Saint cranks and a 50mm Syncros Bearhug stem.

* Frame Size & Color: Addict Cycles DJ -- 11" frame -- Anodized Black -- lots of machining, weight is a hair under 5 pounds
* Fork: Rockshox Pike
* Brakes:Avid Juicy 7 with Hayes v-cut 203mm rotors or lasercut aluminum rotors
* Cranks:Saint
* Front Derailleur: E13 SRS
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x.9 midcage
* Pedals: Kona Jackshit
* Stem: Syncros Bearhug
* Handlebar: Titec Hellbent
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB SpeedV
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette:Shimano XTR
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Rogue Lock-ons
* Front Tire: DMR Moto Digger 2.35
* Front Rim: Halo SAS 24"
* Front Hub/Skewer: Diatech Swinger
* Rear Tire: DMR Moto Digger 2.35
* Rear Rim: Halo SAS 24"
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Diatech Swinger
* Weight 29.5 pounds


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

mzungo said:


> Hi what made you go down the hardtail route???
> 
> Alec.


Are you asking me? Sorry, it gets quite confusing in these long threads; the quote feature makes things easier to understand.

I decided to go hardtail, because I found that I really didn't need the rear suspension all that much. The only time I really miss it is when I race DH.


----------



## gilley (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's my girl. She's not as big as some of yours and doesn't wear the diamonds, but she takes everything I throw at her and keeps asking for more.

* Frame Size & Color: Specialized Stumpy Comp Blue
* Fork: Fox Vanilla RLC 130 mm
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5s
* Cranks: Shimano something or others
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Shimano 520 (soon to be 545s)
* Stem: Not sure, stock
* Handlebar: Stock
* Seatpost: Stock
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket: I don't know, it spins
* Cassette: Stock
* Headset: Stock
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic 223
* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized Stout
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Rear Rim: Mavic 223
* Rear Hub/Skewer: 
* Weight: 28
















G


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

* Frame Size & Color: Yeti 575 Team color Medium
* Fork: 2007 Fox TALAS RLC 140mm
* Shifters: Sram X-9
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC 175
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
* Pedals: Crank Bros. Candy C
* Stem: Race Face Evolve XC 100
* Handlebar: Race Face Next Carbon Riser
* Seatpost:Race Face Evolve XC
* Saddle: Yeti WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: RF int.
* Headset: Pewter Chris King
* Grips: Yeti Hard Core Lock On
* Front Tire: Maxxis Cross Mark 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 317 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Yeti ARC
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Cross Mark 2.1 
* Rear Rim: Mavic 317 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano Deore
* Weight 27.8 lbs


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Reign 3*


----------



## zrymland (May 22, 2006)

Medium Mojo
Fox 32 140mm Talas RLC (3 clicks - love it)
Fox RP23 rear (very effective)
Syntace 90 mm 5 deg. stem
EC70 Riser MonkeyBar 
Syntace Moto clampon grips
X-Gen front Derailleur
X.9 rear w/ long cage
SRAM 991 rear cassette
SRAM 991 chain
Avid Juicy 7s w/ 180 rotors front and back
Shimano XT Hollowtech w/ Phill Wood rebuild Bottom Bracket
Race Face Team chain rings (22,32,44)
Toothfairy chainring Bashguard
SRAM X-0 trigger shifters
Mavic CrossMAX XL wheels and hubs
Kenda 2.35 Blur Groove up front and 2.1 Navegal rear (with tubes)
Gravity Dropper Seatpost w/ 4"/3"/0" three position drop
Specialized BG Avatar saddle
Pedals switch between Time Attak Carbon and Welgo Magnesium Platforms
Avid Flak Jacket cables (all cables trimmed after this photo).

With all this heavy equiment, comes in just under 29 bls.

However, even at this weight, it climbs so much better then my 30 lbs Blur. Much better suspension design. I love the DW-Link. Also go down like a Nomad. I am in love with this bike. Only one ride under my belt so far, but love at first ride.


----------



## The H (Jan 2, 2006)

What cables are you running on the reign shifters


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

The H said:


> What cables are you running on the reign shifters


THIS


----------



## jerryk (Aug 9, 2006)

Cove Hustler XC 2005
* Frame Size & Color:
15.5"
* Fork:
RockShox Pike 454 Air U-turn (20 mm) 2006
* Brakes:
Magura Louise FR 2004
* Cranks:
Shimano Hollowtech II
* Front Derailleur:
XT
* Rear Derailleur:
XT long cage :-(
* Pedals:
M959 (contemplating plattform for DH)
* Stem:
45 mm Truvative Hussfeldt
* Handlebar:
Truvative Hussfeldt riser bar
* Seatpost:
Noname, waiting for my Thompson
* Saddle:
Noname, it works I think I keep it
* Bottom Bracket:
Shimano
* Cassette:
XT
* Headset:
YST
* Grips:
Lizzard Skins lock on
* Front Tire:
WTB WeirWolf FR 2.3"
* Front Rim:
Mavic XM321
* Front Hub/Skewer:
Hope Bulb 20 mm
* Rear Tire:
WTB WeirWolf FR 2.3"
* Rear Rim:
Mavic XM321
* Rear Hub/Skewer
Hope Bulb 9 mm
* Weight
~15 kg

The first picture is from an all day ride on single track of varying difficulty. The second picture is from a small DH trail close to where I live.
My aim is to build a bike which is light enough to use for long all day rides on technical trail as well as strong enough for some light DH and FR. I'm not doing big jumps and drops and I'm just coasting down the DH trails so for now I hope I'm fine ...


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*This _was_ my AM bike...*

...but could be yours.

Sorry for the Spam. It's in the classifieds. (This is my first forum Spam, I feel so dirty).


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

WOW THAT MOJO IS ORGASMIC!!!!:thumbsup: 

do you think I could have your adress and the times when your home, or preferably when you not home.


----------



## tomac204fanatic (Aug 12, 2006)

*woooooooot*

yea here is my bike! cool stuf

i gots 02 marzo monster t's fox vanilla rc hayes hydros azonic bars race face cranks and chain roller.... lots of other stuff too


----------



## tomac204fanatic (Aug 12, 2006)

*woooooooot*

yea here is my bike! cool stuff


















i gots cool stuff like

02 marzo monster t's
race face drivetrain
shimano derailure
fox vanilla rc shock
azonic bars
hayes hydros and rotors


----------



## Calusari (Feb 3, 2006)

02 Giant AC
DHX5.0 giving 170mm 
06 Z1 FR SL's
Mono M4's F&R
Gravity's on XM321's on Bulb's
Turbines with 34/22

Other bits and bobs as visable (does it really matter)


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*My AM bikes*

I have 2 bikes that would probably be considered All-Mountain.

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 1/2 Titus Moto-Lite / Med / Grey
* Fork: Fox TALAS RLC
* Brakes: Magura Marta SL
* Cranks: XTR
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
* Pedals: 959
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: EC 90SL riser
* Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: King
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: Nevegal 2.1
* Front Rim: Olympic ZTR
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Olympic ZTR
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hadley
* Weight 26 lbs

* Frame Size & Color: 2003 Titus Quasi-moto / med / black
* Fork: Nixon Platinum
* Brakes: Hayes 9 carbon
* Cranks:XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
* Pedals: 959
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: Easton EA 70 riser
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: King
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: Weirwolf
* Front Rim: 819
* Front Hub/Skewer: King
* Rear Tire: Weirwolf
* Rear Rim: 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer King
* Weight 29 lbs


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

*My Jamis Dakar XLT custom 2.5*

I call it a 2.5 b/c it's spec'd somwhere right below the XLT 3.0

Here's a pic it took of it right after the build.








I have since put some Saint Cranks on it instead of the LX Hollowtech II's b/c I got a killer deal.

















I have also changed to XT/Rhyno Lite's instead of the x317's.

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Jamis Dakar XLT 19" Black
* Fork: Fox Vanilla 130 R
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 with Clean Sweep rotors
* Cranks: Saint
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Shifters: LX
* Pedals: m505
* Stem: Easton EA50
* Handlebar: Easton EA 70 riser
* Seatpost: Raceface Evolve XC
* Saddle: Bontrager Race Luxe
* Bottom Bracket: Saint Integrated
* Cassette: XT 12-34
* Headset: WTB Race internal
* Grips: Lizard Skinz Logo Lock On
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35"
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle Rhyno Lite
* Front Hub Skewer: XT
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35"
* Rear Rim: SunRingle Rhyno Lite
* Rear Hub: XT
* Weight 30.5 lbs


----------



## MajorKhaos (Apr 27, 2006)

*My Spesh SX Trail*


















* Frame Size & Color: Specialized SX Trail '06, Medium
* Fork: Fox Van 36 RC2
* Rear Shock: Fox Coil DHX 5
* Brakes: Hope M6, 203mm Front and Rear 
* Cranks: XTR
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Shifters: XTR 
* Pedals: Shimano 647
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: Easton MonkeyLite
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB 2K
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: Shimano XTR
* Headset: Hope
* Grips: Club roost spiral wrap
* Front Tire: Michelin XCR
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Tire: Michelin 
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmax XL
* Weight Unknown.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow... nice SX


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

* 2002 Kona Stinky Primo
* Frame Size & Color: 18" white/rootbeer
* Fork: '06 Rock Shox Revelation 426
* Brakes: Hayes Mag
* Cranks: Race Face Prodigy DH
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: X7
* Pedals: Primo 
* Stem: Tompson 
* Handlebar: Easton 
* Seatpost: Tompson Elite
* Saddle: Podium
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Isis
* Cassette: sram 990
* Headset: king 
* Grips: yeti
* Front Tire: Specialized Enduro
* Front Rim: Rynolite 
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT
* Rear Tire: specialized Enduro
* Rear Rim: Rynolite
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT
* Weight: 34.4 lbs


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

Giddyup said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Large Ano Slate Santa Cruz Nomad with DHX air
> ...


sweet setup, one of the most beautiful bikes i've ever seen, hope it rides as good as it looks!


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Frame:
Surly Instigator (Custom Metallic Gray Powdercoat by the guys who do Intense, foes etc...)
Handlebars and Stem:
Race Face Diablous
Fork and Headset:
Marzocchi Z1
Front wheel:
Mavic 317, Specialized STOUT hub
Rear wheel:
Mavic 317 with DT Onyx
Crankset and Bottom bracket:
Shimano XT Hollowtech
Saddle and Seat Post:
Specialized Seat, Raceface post
Pedals and Chain:
blah blah
Cog/Gearing and Etcetera:
Some shimano stuff


----------



## sormi (Aug 26, 2005)

MajorKhaos: Really nice SXT! I'm glad to see that also others have tried to build a 'light' SX trail. This has been my project for summer '06 - I think the frame is wonderful for hardhitting AM use.

* Frame Size & Color: Specialized SX Trail '06, Medium
* Fork: Marzocchi 66SL
* Rear Shock: Fox Coil DHX 5 w/ Ti coil
* Brakes: Juicy 7 carbon
* Cranks: RF Deus w/ Middleburn 22-34t rings and a RF rockring.
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: X.0
* Shifters: X.9
* Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet M
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Rizer DH 
* Seatpost: SDG I-Beam
* Saddle: SDG I-Fly C
* Bottom Bracket: RF X-type
* Cassette: Shimano Dura-Ace 12-27t
* Headset: King
* Grips: Lizard Skins Logo
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty Gooey Glooey 2.4" / Nobby Nic 2.4"
* Front Wheel: Easton Havoc AM
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty Evolution 2.4" / Nobby Nic 2.4"
* Rear Wheel: Easton Havoc AM
* Weight 15.2 kg (33.5 lbs) with Big Betties, 14.5 kg (32.0 lbs) with Nobby Nics.










More pics: https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/?op=list&function=myphotos&photouserid=132010


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is my setup.
I'm too lazy to type the specs,pretty obvious I guess 

Later
RaD


----------



## MajorKhaos (Apr 27, 2006)

sormi said:


> MajorKhaos: Really nice SXT! I'm glad to see that also others have tried to build a 'light' SX trail. This has been my project for summer '06 - I think the frame is wonderful for hardhitting AM use.
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## AltitudeDude (Jun 22, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Raleigh Ram XT1500 18" Maroonish-Red
* Fork: 05 Manitou Sherman Slider Plus
* Brakes: Shimano Deore M525
* Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt w/ Race Face bashguard
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
* Pedals: Azonic Xtensions
* Stem: Azonic 50mm Aggro
* Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt XR OverSize riser
* Seatpost: Truvativ XR
* Saddle: WTB Speed V Comp
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ ISIS Giga Pipe SL
* Cassette: Shimano Cassette 11-32t 9spd
* Headset: WTB Zero Stack Cartridge
* Grips: WTB Weir Wolfs
* Front Tire: WTB 2.35 Weir Wolf
* Front Rim: Forte Loco
* Front Hub/Skewer: Forte Loco
* Rear Tire: WTB 2.35 Weir Wolf
* Rear Rim: WTB Dual Duty FR
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M475 
* Weight: a feathery 43 lbs :madman:

What can I say, I only have one bike. She's gotta be capable of anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

I posted the Niota AL already a few weeks ago, but now I can also show you my RM ETS-X 
so I'll just post them both...

Litespeed Niota AL 2005:



Rocky Mountain ETS-X 2005:


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

Frame Size & Color: SC Superlight Lg.
* Fork: Marz MX Pro
* Brakes: Like the first Hayes Hydros that were around
* Cranks: LX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
* Pedals: Time ATAC
* Stem: Titec
* Handlebar: Monkey Lite 1" rise
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: Fizik Dolomite
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: Shimano 9spd
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Yeti Dual Compound
* Front Tire: 2.3 Hutch Scorpion ust
* Front Rim: Mavic Cross Land
* Front Hub/Skewer: It's got one
* Rear Tire: 2.3 Hutch Scorpion ust
* Rear Rim: Mavic Cross Land
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Got one of those too
* Weight: 28lbs

























Yeah I know... these are typically lightweight XC bikes, but it has been serving my AM needs for five years now. It's proven to be pretty tough. Cracked a headset on a landing and replaced it with King. No problems since, which is good considering that I abuse it pretty good.


----------



## lostrascal (Aug 18, 2006)

It's not much but it's mine!

Frame-Med: 04 Santa Cruz Heckler-Red
Fork:Fox Talas R
R Shock:FoxFloat R Ava/Pro Pedal
Stem:Bontrage-90ml 6 D Rise
Headset:Cris King(Gold)
Grips:Lizzar Skin
Shifters:Shimano LX Mega 9
Brakes"Avid 2.0
FD:XT
RD:XT
Cables ?
Post:Race Face
Seat:WTB Speed
Cranks:Shimano lx Splined
Cassette:XT
BB:XT
Hubs:WTB Laser Disk Lite
Rims:Mavic 223 Disk
Tites: Kenda Nevgal (Rear)/Blue Groove (Front)
Horn: PIG(cause all men r Pigs) lol


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 06 Yeti ASX, Large
* Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Coil
* Fork: Manitou Sherman Break Out Plus
* Brakes:Hayes Mags 203mm rotors, Dangerboy Levers, Goodridge lines
* Cranks: Diety w/ integrated BB and e13 Guide
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.9
* Pedals: Diety
* Stem: Answer one point five
* Handlebar: Diety
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: THE Team FR Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Diety integrated
* Cassette: Shimano SRAM 990
* Chain: SRAM PC909
* Headset: Chris King 
* Grips: ODI lock-on 
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic- 20mm axle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion
* Rear Rim: Azonin Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Azonic, Hope Skewer
* Shifters: Sram X.9 Trigger
* Seatclamp: Thompson
* Chainguide: e13 srs guide
* Weight: 37.5lbs


----------



## SDHucker858 (Jul 10, 2006)

*06 haro x6*

sorry for the crappy photos


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Yet another raw 575 *

Here's my 575 on a "stable state", there is no such thing as final state so here is my current version. I am currently waiting for a derailleur hanger bolt (that backed out on the first ride and got lost). I will probably cut the extra steerer once I decide on the final stem height.

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Yeti 575 Raw
* Fork: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-turn
* Brakes: Shimano Deore XT 180mm front / 160mm rear
* Cranks: Shimano Deore XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT (with Rollamajig)
* Pedals: Shimano 540
* Stem: FSA XC-140 120mm (for now)
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC
* Seatpost: Thomson 
* Saddle: Selle Italia X0
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Deore XT integrated BB
* Cassette: Shimano Deore XT
* Headset: Chris King Nothreadset
* Grips: ODI LockOn
* Front Tire: Intense CC 2.25 (probably switch to Nobby Nic 2.4 soon)
* Front Rim: DT Swiss 5.1D
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 / Maxle
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss 5.1D
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 / Hope QR
* Weight No idea

Check the pics below.

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## Dek (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi guys;

I've check around all the pics and specs and I very interesting to know some SC Nomad with AM 05 SL . To be honesty I can not indentify if this fork is 110-130 or 130-150, once if you measure this, you will find another mesure.

My currently bike is a NRS with the AM 05 SL, with hayes/salsa/and SID Air Shock, that's mean that this bike is completely out of shape/geometry....for AM frame.

Can I have the same performace with this frame with this fork???I've to move for another one??

Some guess??????


----------



## Dek (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi guys;

I've check around all the pics and specs and I very interesting to know some SC Nomad with AM 05 SL . To be honesty I can not indentify if this fork is 110-130 or 130-150, once if you measure this, you will find another mesure.

My currently bike is a NRS with the AM 05 SL, with hayes/salsa/and SID Air Shock, that's mean that this bike is completely out of shape/geometry....for AM frame.

Can I have the same performace with this frame with this fork???I've to move for another one??

Some guess??????

Tks

Dek


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

My biatch!


----------



## M C STORM (Apr 16, 2006)

.....


----------



## xc_flip (Oct 28, 2005)

Sick!!!!!
How is the ride with that dhx?... is that 7.875 x 2.25 shock?


----------



## M C STORM (Apr 16, 2006)

*My ride*

Here is my ride, setup a little different than most of you with the high post and neg rise stem, feels good though .... each to their own I gess?

* Frame Size & Color: 03 CUBE "XC" Pro, 5" travel
* Rear Shock: Manitou Swinger 4-way air
* Fork: 06 Rockshox Revelation 426 U-turn 100-130mm
* Brakes:Shimano XT 05 Hydraulic, 203mm/160mm
* Cranks: Shimano XT Hollowtech II
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.0
* Pedals: DMR V8's / Shimano M545 spd's
* Stem: Thomson Elite
* Handlebar: FSA K-Force Carbon risers
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: Specialized Rival 130 (TI rails)
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT Hollowtech
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Chain: SRAM PC99
* Headset: Cane Creek semi-integrated 
* Grips: ODI lock-on 
* Front Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic XC717 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT Centrelock
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Rear Rim: Mavic XC717 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT Centrelock
* Shifters: Sram X.9 Trigger
* Seatclamp: Woodman
* Weight: 28.5lbs




























:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Looks sweet, M C STORM!

I have thought about flipping my stem..might give it a try...

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

xc_flip said:


> Sick!!!!!
> How is the ride with that dhx?... is that 7.875 x 2.25 shock?


definate improvement. :thumbsup:


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, doesn't that feel a little funny on the downs? Didn't want to get a larger frame?


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

fr-rider said:


> My biatch!


i don't want to point out any singe bike because everything on this page looks fabulous but i like this specializd, i can just imagine how much of an improvment the dhx was
i've never heard of cube? that frame looks very nice though


----------



## robhloff (Feb 15, 2005)

*gilded piggy*

here's my '02 switchblade set up at 5 X 5.5. fox float r front, fox float r propedal rear, nice and simple. rohloff rear, which i love, avid juicys, hopey dampner, ergo grips.

as i'm getting older (42) i've decided to sacrifice some weight for comfort.

i.ve managed, through careful product selection, to raise the bike's weight from 25#s to 31.5#s:thumbsup: and i threw 20lbs on myself to make sure i had the complete AM experience

climbs great, descend great and doesn't break. i couldn't ask for much more, except for a better engine.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

robhloff said:


> here's my '02 switchblade set up at 5 X 5.5. fox float r front, fox float r propedal rear, nice and simple. rohloff rear, which i love, avid juicys, hopey dampner, ergo grips.
> 
> as i'm getting older (42) i've decided to sacrifice some weight for comfort.
> 
> ...


Is that a single speed fully? If so, I must admit it's the first SB fully i've seen.


----------



## robhloff (Feb 15, 2005)

*14 X 1*

it's half a SS i have 14 in the back, a single in the front


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey MC Storm, If you got a flat Handle bar, you wouldnt have to have the flipped stem. it looks like you are flipping it to offset that riser handle bar.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> Hey MC Storm, If you got a flat Handle bar, you wouldnt have to have the flipped stem. it looks like you are flipping it to offset that riser handle bar.


he'd also loose any sweep he has with those bars...


----------



## BridgerSkier (May 18, 2005)

Here's my SC Heckler, I think it qualifies as all mountain!
36 Van RC2
DHX 5.0
X-9 shifters/rear der.
XT front der.
2.35" Nevegals
Juicy 7's (185F, 160R)
Candy C pedals
Truvativ Stylo GXP crank


----------



## rider72 (May 8, 2006)

*Specialized Enduro Expert 06'*

Enduro Expert 06' medium frame
Handlebars - Easton Monkey EA70
Stem - Specialized house brand 75mm 
Brakes - Juicy 7, 8" front rotor, 7" rear
Shifters - Sram X-9
Fork - Fox 36 Talas R
Shock - DHX Air 5.0
Rims - Sunringle SOS
Front Hub - Specialized house brand 20mm thru
Rear Hub - Shimano M525
Pedals - 50x50 X
Rear Mech - Sram X-9
Cranks - Truvativ Sylo 175mm
Chain Device - Blackspire with MRP roller
Tires - Kenda Nevegal 2.35's
Seatpost & Saddle - Specialized house brand
Weight - 32lbs


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

* Frame: '99 Trek 7000
* Fork: 2000 Marzocchi Z3 Long Travel (100mm)
* Brakes: Magura HS33
* Cranks: Icon Flywheel w/ Blackspire guard
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano 424
* Stem: Icon
* Handlebar: Club Roost Go Fast Comp II Riser
* Seatpost: Icon
* Saddle: Fizik Nisene Sport Wing Flex
* Grips: Yeti Speed
* Front Tire: WTB Motoraptor 2.1
* Front Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tire: WTB Motoraptor 2.1
* Rear Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT 
* Shifters: Shimano LX


----------



## muddydc (Feb 26, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: *02 Titus Switchblade Ano Blue w/ Fox Float R 5.7" Travel*
* Fork:*RS Revelation Air U-Turn 100 - 130mm *
* Brakes:*Hope Mini*
* Cranks:*FSA V Drive*
* Front Derailleur:*Shim XT*
* Rear Derailleur:*SRAM 9.0ESP*
* Pedals:*CrankBrothers Candy SL*
* Stem:*Gen 110mm alloy*
* Handlebar:*Easton MonkeyLite XC*
* Seatpost:*Easton EC70*
* Saddle:*WTB Laser V*
* Bottom Bracket:*FSA MegaEXO*
* Cassette:*SRAM 9SP*
* Headset:*Chris King*
* Grips:*RaceFace*
* Front Tire:*Conti Gravity 2.3*
* Front Rim:*Mavic X317 Disc*
* Front Hub/Skewer:*Hope XC/Salsa*
* Rear Tire:*Conti Gravity 2.3*
* Rear Rim:*Mavic X317 Disc*
* Rear Hub/Skewer*Hope XC/Salsa*
* Weight*Aprox 27lbs*


I ride XC to Lite FR on this bike and have no complaints. It has been a sweet ride. Might get a SuperMoto next year. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## pskelley5 (Jan 9, 2006)

*2006 Titus Moto-Lite (Titanium)*

* Frame Size & Color: 2006 Titus Moto-Lite (Titanium), Large Frame, Silver
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain II (130-150 mm)
* Brakes: Avid Ball Bearing Disc Brakes (fully mechanical, fluidless system) 
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals:Bontrager
* Stem:Thompson
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite XC
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle:Terry Men's Liberator Gel
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips: Yeti
* Front Tire:Continental Verticle Pro 26x2.1 UST 
* Front Rim:Mavic CrossMax Enduro Disc UST rims 
* Rear Tire: Continental Verticle Pro 26x2.1 UST 
* Rear Rim:Mavic CrossMax Enduro Disc UST rims 
* Rear Shock: Fox RP3
* Nokon cabling (handles water and freezing temperatures)

This bike is so totally awesome! I absolutely can't wait to ride the thing every day!


----------



## OnTheMoment (Jan 1, 2006)

Toe clips and mechanical brakes on that? Tell me you're going to upgrade.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

OnTheMoment said:


> Toe clips and mechanical brakes on that? Tell me you're going to upgrade.


no comment on the toe clips, but nothing wrong with mech brakes. i'll put my BB7s up against your hyrdos anytime 

oh, and here's my new 1x9 AM steed (excuse the spacers, still tweeking stem/bars):










more pics and specs here


----------



## OnTheMoment (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll comment on the toe clips. Spiral fracture. Where to begin on the brakes...


----------



## pskelley5 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Pedal upgrade*

Ha ha! Yeah, you're right about the pedals.

I've been deliberating whether to get Time Atacs XS, Speedplay Frogs, or Egg Beaters.

Still havn't decided.

So, I've just been riding (or you might say floating) around on these toe-clips for now.

Still can't believe after saving up for soooo long, I've finally been able to get this bike! It's soooooo fun to ride!!!!


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

OnTheMoment said:


> ...
> Where to begin on the brakes...


let's not and say we did. one brake debate per month is about my limit


----------



## OnTheMoment (Jan 1, 2006)

I have not first hand eperience with the speedplays but I like ATACs and eggbeaters a hell of a lot more than SPD which was a quantum leap forward from toe clips. Yes, I used them for years and even did some races on them. For what it's worth, the Times and Crank bros feel almost identical and the only real difference between the two is that the Time seem a little faster to engage when pushing forward because the Eggbeaters have to roll forward requiring that you take some pressure off the shoe. It's not much and certainly not a big deal.


----------



## Piper (Aug 15, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: 04 Giant VT2 18.5"
* Fork:Manitou Black
* Brakes:BB7
* Cranks:XT
* Front Derailleur Deore
* Rear Derailleur:LX
* Pedals:'Beaters
* Stem:Got one
* Handlebar:Bontrager somethingoranother
* Seatpost:Titek
* Saddle:WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket:Yep
* Cassette:Got that, too!
* Headset:Cane Creek
* Grips:Rubber, locking
* Front Tireanaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1
* Front Rim:Big Earl
* Rear Tireanaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1
* Rear Rim:Big Earl
* Weight: 31lbs and I don't care!

I stripped my Gary Fisher Cake to put this bike together and I'm real happy with the way it turned out. Giant should have kept these around!:thumbsup:


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

one more:
'06 enduro expert.
stock with the following exceptions:
gravity dropper, wtb saddle, titec el norte bars, 2.35 nevegal/blue groove, PUSHed vanilla rc (backup for now), rear hub converted to 10mm bolt on.
coming soon:
hadley 10mm bolt on hub on mavic ex321 rim w/ dt/swiss spokes, galfer rotors and pads.
i'll post the hardtail once i finish the build...


----------



## guitarscrub (Nov 15, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Titus Switchblade size small
* Fork: Fox Talas
* Brakes: Hayes HFX HD
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur:X-O Med 
* Pedals: SP-959
* Stem: Thompson
* Handlebar: Easton EA-50
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: WTB Lazer
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Rogue Lock on
* Front Tire: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4
* Front Rim: XTR
* Front Hub/Skewer: XTR
* Rear Tire: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4
* Rear Rim: XTR
* Rear Hub/Skewer XTR
* Weight 28 lbs


This bike does it all for me light but tough suprisingly I have had zero problems with my XTR wheelset.


----------



## zyl8tr (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's mine. 

Chumba EVO large frame
Crossmax XL
Fox 36 RC2
Avid Juicy Carbon 185mm
Fox DHX Air
Sram X.0 Shifters
Saint cranks
XTR Front D's
Sram X.0 Rear D's
Monkeylite bars

...............................and a newly refinanced house.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Heres my odball Turner*

It's a 1 of 4 6 pack Proto with a 1.5 headset.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

How much does that Chumba weigh?


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ells Moment updated*

I updated my Moment by adding a 07 Fox 36 TALAS RC2 fork, switching out the XTR front derailleur for an X-Gen one, and getting new rubber (Maxxis Mineon DHF / DHR 2.35).

* Frame Size & Color: 06 Ellsworth Moment - Medium - Grey
* Fork: 07 Fox 36 TALAS RC2
* Brakes: Hayes Nine hydraulic w/ carbon levers
* Cranks: Shimano XT Hollowtech
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-GEN
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO
* Pedals: Shimano 959
* Stem: Thomson Elite
* Handlebar: Easton EA-70 Riser
* Seatpost: Thomsom Elite
* Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: Maxxis Mineon DHF 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic XM 819 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King 20 mm thruaxle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Mineon DHR 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM 819 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King
* Weight 31 or 32 lbs?


----------



## zyl8tr (Jul 10, 2006)

chelboed said:


> How much does that Chumba weigh?


It's at 34.5lbs right now with tubed 2.4 tires. I am going with ust tubeless tires and it should save me another pound..........i hope.


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

Ummm..Newbie here, been lurking around this forum for a week or so (Sooo much info and good reading!) and finally stopped long enough to post. Alright, I"m gonna come right on out and say it, I know I'll probably get flogged for it knowing what the general opinoin is here, but I kinda love the looks of the San Andreas...  ... and have for many years. I finally got myself one. I've been XC'ing since '96. A Raleigh Hardtail got me hooked into the sport and I quickly upgraded to a '97 Proflex 857. I loved that ride. It was perfect for the kind of riding I was doing. I started riding with a different group of guys, these guys a bit more hardcore than my xc buddies. Needless to say the Proflex lasted a month and a half. Looking around for a new bike, I was amazed at the affordability of the San Andreas. I remember how much it cost to build one of these rigs up back in the mid '90's. So i got my bike from..you guessed it...Adrenaline Bike. I got the DHS with the Hone build kit, and I'm loving it!


Frame Size & Color: San An DHS Standard & Red
* Fork: Marzocchi Drop-Off
* Brakes: Hone Hyd disc
* Cranks: Hone
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: Hone
* Pedals: Girvin clipless(off my 857)
* Stem: Truvativ
* Handlebar:Truvativ
* Seatpost:Truvativ
* Saddle: WTB power v
* Bottom Bracket: 
* Headset:FSA
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf
* Front Rim: Alex DM18
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hone
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf
* Rear Rim:Alex DM18
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hone
* Weight: 35lbs.


----------



## muddydc (Feb 26, 2004)

Nice rig, How does it ride?


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

[QUOTE='size]one more:
'06 enduro expert.
stock with the following exceptions:
gravity dropper, wtb saddle, titec el norte bars, 2.35 nevegal/blue groove, PUSHed vanilla rc (backup for now), rear hub converted to 10mm bolt on.
coming soon:
hadley 10mm bolt on hub on mavic ex321 rim w/ dt/swiss spokes, galfer rotors and pads.
i'll post the hardtail once i finish the build...[/QUOTE]

Sweet! bike. I think the enduros are very tough AM bikes. More on the side of DH. That shock is amazing that it can fit. What size is it and did what hardware did you use to fit it?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

SLX said:


> Sweet! bike. I think the enduros are very tough AM bikes. More on the side of DH. That shock is amazing that it can fit. What size is it and did what hardware did you use to fit it?


shock is an 8.75 x 2.75.
the only hardware needed is a 15mm to 8mm x 22mm reducer to mount the shock to the shuttle. you will also need to remove the DU bush from the opposite eyelet.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Very Nice Bikes Guys!*

This is my contribution:

FRAME: 06 Transition Dirtbag
FORK: 05 Marz 66RC
SHOCK: DHXA
BRAKES: JUICY 5's
BB: Evolve DH X type
SEATPOST: IRD
SADDLE: White Camo FUNN Saddle
RR DER: X.9
SHIFTER: X.7
BAR: EA70 Monkey Bar 31.8
STEM: EastonO/S
GRIPS: ODI 
RIMS: Sun Singletrack Camo
FR HUB: White Industries 20mm
RR HUB: XT
PEDALS: TIME Z


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

Not as flashy as many on here but it gets the job done:


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

*My New Baby*

My new AM/FR rig.


----------



## traeday3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Fat Possum XO


----------



## NE_fsrxc (Jul 21, 2006)

How do you like your Revelation fork? I installed mine about 2 months ago. I love it so far.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Frame Size & Color:iron horse MkIII expert 2005
* Fork:Manitou nixon elite 2005
* Brakes:Shimano deore hydro, 8" front 6" rear
* Cranks:truvatv hozfeller
* Front Derailleur:sram xgen
* Rear Derailleur:sram 7
* shifters: sram 9 grip shift with front micro ajust
* Pedals: axiom roadgap / crank bros malletc
* Stem: answer 90mm
* Handlebar: easton ea70
* Seatpost:easton
* Saddle:wtb speedV
* Bottom Bracket:truvativ
* Cassette:xt
* Headset:fsa integrated top with cup adapter to fit regular fsa pig dh, gives me a slacker head hangle
* Grips: odi
* Front Tire: kenda kinetics 2.35
* Front Rim: mavic xm719
* Front Hub/Skewer: xt/bontrager
* Rear Tire: panaracer fire xc pro
* Rear Rim: mavic xm719
* Rear Hub/Skewer xt/bontrager
* Weight 33lbs approx


----------



## JWB (Jun 14, 2006)

*Maverick ML 7.5*

* Frame Size & Color: Hard Ano
* Fork:Fox 130mm RLC
* Brakes: Magura Marta SL
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: XTR
* Stem: Easton EA70
* Handlebar: EastonEC70
* Seatpost: Thomson 410mm Layfront
* Saddle: SLR
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Unfortunately not a King!
* Grips: Ritchey WCS Foam
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove StickE
* Front Rim: Mavic 717
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro / Salsa
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal Duel Compound
* Rear Rim: Mavic 717
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro / Salsa
* Weight: Just over 26lbs


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

interesting seatpost


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeDesperado said:


> interesting seatpost


It's just a thomson setback pointing forward.. no biggie


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

very slick looking mav
you dont happen to see those everyday


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

My Dawg just chillin':

04 Dawg primo
04 Z1
05 Manny 3 way SPV
Atlas Cranks
Mallets
FSA bars
generic stem
Avid 6" mech's 
Sram x9 shifters rear d
Evil DRS

Pic from WaldoLake ride on 9/16/06 in oregon ... partly called off due to snow that wasn't supposed to even be there


----------



## benzo73 (Sep 22, 2006)

*My AM 2006 Mongoose Teocali Elite*

Color(s) Afterburner Orange & Gray 
Size(s) S 
Frame FreeDrive All Mountain w/ Zero Stack Headset, Forged Dropouts & Disc Mount, Replaceable Derailleur Hanger 4.75/5.75" (124/145 mm) travel 
Fork Rock Shox Revelation 409 Dual Air, 130 mm travel, internal Motion Control 
Rear Shock Rock Shox Ario 2.1 air shock with rebound adjust (7.5x2.0") 
Crankset TruVativ Firex SX, GXP 22/32/44T 2 pc integrated spindle w/ external bearings 
Bottom Bracket TruVativ Giga X Pipe, 2 pc integrated spindle w/external bearings 
Pedals Shimano M520 SPD clipless 
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore 
Rear Derailleur Shimano LX Rapidrise 
Shifters Shimano LX Dual Control 
Freewheel SRAM PG-950 11-34T 9 speed 
Chain KMC Z-9200 
Rims Sun SOS 
Tires Kenda 26x2.35 F / 2.10R Nevegal DTC folding bead 
Front Hub Shimano LX Centerlock 32H 
Rear Hub Shimano LX Centerlock 32H 
Spokes Stainless steel 
Nipples Brass UCP 
Front Brake Shimano LX Hydraulic Disc 
Rear Brake Shimano LX Hydraulic Disc 
Brake Levers Shimano LX 
Handlebar TruVativ XR 31.8 riser bar 
Stem TruVativ XR 31.8 stem 
Grips WTB Technical Trail Grip 
Headset WTB Team 
Saddle SDG Bel Air SL I-Beam 
Seat Post SDG 2014 alloy I-Beam 31.6 mm 
Seat Clamp Alloy Q/R


----------



## HaroHucker (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

benzo73 said:


>


i like that color. you're probably already aware, but watch out for seatpost/shock clearance problems under heavy compression, have seen a few shocks get toasted that way


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*I hope you don't mind..*



HaroHucker said:


> https://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j29/earlydemise/?action=view&current=IMG_0763_2-1.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


HaroHucker, I think you intended to show this on the thread










Cheers,
Cris


----------



## HaroHucker (Sep 22, 2006)

oh thx. Yeah I guess I did something wrong. Thx a lot though


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

No prob


----------



## guitarfour (Mar 24, 2006)

*Marin Wolf Ridge*

Piece by piece it's getting there.

* Frame Size & Color: Small Marin Wolf Ridge
* Fork: Fox Vanilla R
* Brakes: Avid BB7
* Cranks: Race Face Turbine
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7
* Pedals: Mallet C
* Stem: Race Face Evolution
* Handlebar: Race Face
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Tioga Groove
* Bottom Bracket: FSA
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Cane Creek S3
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire FR
* Front Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite XL
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Rear Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer XT
* Weight


----------



## SPEED129 (Sep 28, 2006)

Im still runin a 98 fsr extreme great bike but is about shot want either a enduro expert or sx trail 1 do mostly all mountain and free ride i do air it out a little but no more than 6 ft high do you think th expert is stout enough or do i need the sx and also what ever happened to rock shox are they crap anymore


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

*My new AM ride*

Just picked up at the Interbike Demo - I think I'll leave the orange bling on though :skep:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow.. nice demo Turner!

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks - I hope to be riding around somewhere in Pisgah on this beauty tomorrow morning!


----------



## Andino (Oct 27, 2005)

my 2006 Specialized SJ Expert
XT drivetrain
Sram PC971 9 spd chain
Hayes HFX-9
Talas RL
Fox Triad
Everything else stock


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

another chumba

M/L chumba evo frame
fox dhx air 5.0 rear shock
pike 426 front fork
mavic crossmax xl wheels
avid bb7 F/R disk brakes
sram x.9 rear d
shimanno xt front d (e-type)
x.9 gripshifts
howitzer bb
holzfeller cranks (22-32-bg)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

hardway said:


> another chumba
> 
> M/L chumba evo frame
> fox dhx air 5.0 rear shock
> ...


Sweet build!


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks, I'm enjoying the hell out of it so far. still fine tuning it though. I need to re-route some cables and get a larger front rotor.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Me too.. I'm still getting used to my 575... I'm loving my Pike Air, is yours coil or Air?


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

it's the coil, and I'm really impressed with mine as well. I figured the coil would involve less screwing around (pumping mainly), but I've been pleasantly suprised with the amount of adjustability the dhx air rear shock has without having to mess with the pressure.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

*My X6*

Recently finished Ventana X-6. I also have a Romic shock that'll yield 5.32" travel with the 6" rockers that are on it if I decide the 6" travel is too much. There's 130-150mm AM1 internals hiding inside those Z1FR lowers, so I can set it up for 5 or 6".
Now if I can only sneak it out between the kids' soccer/hockey.

Cheers,

Mike E.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

man that things looks high. i dont know if I even like 6" of travel anymore. I love it when i need it. But I always hated it when climbing & fast cornering. 

Im down to a 4" and love it. I feel so much more stable, nimble, and balanced.


----------



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

*single pivot*

* Frame Size & Color: 2000 cannondale jekyll 900sl-small
* Fork: marzocchi all mountain 1
* Brakes: avid juicy 7
* Cranks: coda crap
* Front Derailleur: lx
* Rear Derailleur: xtr
* Pedals: mosh bikes
* Stem: titec somthin
* Handlebar: easton ea30
* Seatpost: coda
* Saddle: marzocchi
* Bottom Bracket: shimano somthin
* Cassette: shimano 9 speed
* Headset: cane creek double xc reducer
* Grips: odi
* Front Tire: wtb
* Front Rim: dt swiss
* Front Hub/Skewer: dt swiss
* Rear Tire:wtb
* Rear Rim: dt swiss
* Rear Hub/Skewer dt swiss
* Weight ?

this year i decided to make my jekyll an all mountain machine...you gotta love the simplicity of a single pivot...oh, and that wonderful bounce in your ounce.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

06 Ironhorse Warrior custom.

























* Frame Size & Color: Charcol grey
* Fork: rock shox J1
* Brakes: Hayes IH2 disc
* Cranks: truvativ Xflow
* Front Derailleur: Shimano lx
* Rear Derailleur: shimano xt
* Pedals: wellgo m3
* Stem: in picture Easton EA50, just installed Sette Edge 90mm ultra light
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 minkey bar
* Seatpost: Sette APX DH/XC racer ultra light alloy
* Saddle: WTB Pure V w/ TI Rails
* Cassette: Shimano garbage soon to change
* Headset: FSA Orbit XLII
* Grips: Lizard Skin Moab lock on's
* Front Tire: IRC Mythos XC
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossride straight pull spokes
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossride
* Rear Tire: IRC Mythos XC
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossride straight pull spokes
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossride
* Weight: approx 28lbs


----------



## BLURRY25 (Nov 12, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Large, Black
* Fork: Fox 36RC2
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Race Face 
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: 959s
* Stem: FSA
* Handlebar: Monkeylites
* Seatpost: A.M.P.
* Saddle: WTB 
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Race Face
* Front Tire: Trail Bear
* Front Rim: Mavic 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chirs King thru-axle
* Rear Tire: Trail Bear
* Rear Rim: Mavic
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King
* Weight ~31 lbs.


----------



## trekkie (Oct 6, 2006)

*my ride*


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

I upgraded the niota for the last time - new RS revelation fork (poploc still to come) and some really sweet 2007 avid juicy 5 discbrakes.


----------



## *FRAMEBREAKER* (Aug 24, 2006)

02 Turner RFX

* Frame Size & Color:Large/Black
* Fork:Zoke 66SL
* Brakes:Shimano XT 755
* Cranks:Shimano - Hone
* Front Derailleur:Sram - XGen
* Rear Derailleur:Sram - X9
* Pedals:Crank Bros - Mallet
* Stem:Thompson
* Handlebar:Easton Monkey bar
* Seatpost:Thompson / Gravity Dropper
* Saddle:WTB - Rocket
* Bottom Bracket:Hone
* Cassette:Sram
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips:ODI
* Front Tire:Schwalbe - Big Bettie
* Front Rim:Azonic - Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer:Azonic
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe - Big Bettie
* Rear Rim:Azonic - Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer-Azonic
* Weight35lbs


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

so why the pic of the turner on a hotel bed? hot hook up for the night?


----------



## niterider (Aug 16, 2006)

*'06 enduro*

* Frame Size & Color: 06 enduro-med-custom
* Fork:07 Fox Van 36 RC2 in the shop/06 66 light
* Brakes:Hayes 9(s) 7"front-7"rear/straightline upgraded levers
* Cranks:Race Face Dues
* Front Derailleur:Shimano XT w/E-13 DRS
* Rear Derailleur:Sram X-9
* Shifters:Sram X0 triggers
* Pedals:Shimano
* Stem:Race Face Diabolus
* Handlebar:Easton Monkeylite
* Seatpost:Gravity Dropper
* Saddle:SDG RL
* Bottom Bracket:Race Face
* Cassette:Sram PG-990
* Headset:Chris King Dreadset rasta
* Grips:ODI Intense Lock-ons
* Front Tire:Maxxis 2.3 UST HighRoller
* Front Rim:Mavic DeeMax
* Front Hub/Skewer:Fox 20mm
* Rear Tire:Maxxis 2.3 UST HighRoller
* Rear Rim:Mavic DeeMax
* Rear Hub/Skewer:Mavic DeeMax
* Weight:36 lbs






Here is my new find.


----------



## tolchocker (Oct 17, 2006)

*sweet ride*

Ha! You beat me to it Axxon. I was going to post a pic of the 45 lb Huffy I left behind in my parent's basment. Your cruiser is way better. I love the seat.... not exactly svelte, is it


----------



## burkash (Jun 29, 2006)

some kinda gt bike from Russia =))
frame: gt i-drive 5 1.0 2005, size m. 6" travel, fox float rp3 shock with propedal
fork: fox vanilla rlc 2005
brakes: shimano xt m756 4 piston, 8"/6"
wheels: mavic ex823 ust on formula hubs (closed bearings, rear with Ti axle) via black champion spokes
rear/front derallieur, shifters and rear chainrings -- shimano xt
chain: xtr
crankset: shimano hone with 26-36T and e.thirteen DRS
seatpost: sdg i-beam
saddle: sdg i-flex (oem version of bel-air st)
tires: hutchinson spider 2.1 ust tubeless
stem: thomson elite x4 50mm
handlebar: truvativ team 710mm
pedals: sun/ringle octane mag

i luv this bike, it rolls&rocks =)
but practically all the stuff'll be replaced up to the next season))


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's the AM hardtail. Mostly stock, but added some bits to improve performance, mess with the sizing and to suit my weight and terrain.

* Frame Size & Color: Kona Hoss '05 Silver
* Fork: RS Reba
* Brakes: Deore mechanicals
* Cranks: Truvativ "Blaze" 22/32 with e.13 bashguard
* Shifters: Deore
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: LX medium cage
* Pedals: 520SPDs or Odyssey platforms
* Stem: Race Face Evolve DH, 10* rise, 70mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Diabolus, 1.5" rise, 28" width
* Seatpost: Truvativ XR
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ ISIS
* Cassette: Deore
* Headset: Cane Creek something or other
* Grips: Lizard Skins Logo lock-on
* Front Tire: WTB Motoraptor 2.4
* Front Rim: Alex DM24
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano sub-Deore (475, I think)
* Rear Tire: WTB Motoraptor 2.4
* Rear Rim: Alex DM24
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano sub-Deore
* Weight: around 33lbs


----------



## oneoldman (Aug 22, 2004)

Santa Cruz Blur LT. Climbs beautifuly, decends perfectly, can take 5' drops w/o complaint, I just love everything about this bike. Hell, I'm tempted to say that its even better than my VP-F (which we all know is impossible) 

* Frame Size & Color: Small , Ano Black
* Fork: Fox 32 Float
* Brakes: Hope mono minis
* Cranks: race face stylos
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: X9
* Pedals: Time AttackZs (getting changed soon)
* Stem: 100m Thomson
* Handlebar: Race face evo
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB lazer V
* Bottom Bracket: see cranks
* Cassette: X9
* Headset: Cane Creek ... something
* Grips: Moab Lockons
* Front Tire: Blue groove
* Front Rim: 349 
* Front Hub/Skewer: salsa
* Rear Tire: nevegal
* Rear Rim:349
* Rear Hub/Skewer: salsa
* Weight 28.25 lbs


----------



## craigery (Oct 20, 2006)

I only saw a few cannondale lefties. I've got to represent. Its an '05 Prophet 1000. I just got it from the shop I work at. Its been there for a while and I got it for a steal. So its new, just two years old. Enjoy. BTW, its muddy but the distance and brown color hides it well.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

craigery, that prophet looks sweet.. seems like you got a great deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## craigery (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks man. I just got into mountain biking. The guys at the shop have been bugging me for a while now. So I gave it a shot a month or so ago and I LOVED it. I felt like a little kid doing jumps in my driveway. So I had to get one. The boss and I worked out a deal. I'm very happy about the whole thing. I absolutely LOVE the bike. It rides smooth and handles great. I've crashed quite a few times in a short amount of time and it hasnt complained once. Not even a scratch. I kind of wonder if the color is powdercoated on and not paint. Its the matte brown color. I couldn't find any info anywhere about it.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Not sure.. maybe you can ask about the paint in the Cannondale forum...


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color:06 Slayer 90, silver & red, 18 inch
* Fork: Pike
* Brakes:Avid juicy 7`s
* Cranks: Race face deus x-type just running a middle 34.
* Front Derailleur:N/a
* Rear Derailleur:sram X-9
* Pedals: Shimano
* Stem:Thompsen
* Handlebar: Race face atlas xc
* Seatpost: Race face deus xc
* Saddle: fi-z-ik
* Bottom Bracket: race face deus
* Cassette:Sram pg 980
* Headset: FSA orbit-x pro
* Grips:Lizard skin
* Front Tire: Schwalbe, Big betty
* Front Rim: crossmax XL
* Front Hub/Skewerike
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe, Big betty
* Rear Rim:crossmax XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer: crassmax
* Weight... 13.2 kg, not sure what that is in old money?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*'05 Rocky Mountain Switch SL - EMS special*

I got a RM Switch SL for Father's Day (thanks Mom!), I've been riding it for the last 3 or 4 months every chance I get. I wasn't really looking for a new bike, but I got such a deal on it, I couldn't pass it up. I came off a Titus RX100, this bike has made an amazing difference in my riding. I love it. EMS changed up the bike a bit from the standard configuration. Its heavy, but I seem to still be able to ride it just like my lighter bikes.

Frame Easton 7005 FS RAD SL Taperwall Aluminum
Frame Weight 3.59 kg / 7.9 lb (18.0?)
Fork Marz Z1FR1
Front Travel 6"
Rear Shock Fox DHX4.0
Rear Travel 6"
Brakes Hayes HFX9 - carbon
Shifters SRAM 7.0 TrIggers 
Hubs (RR/FR) DT Champion
Tires (RR/FR) Kenda Nevegal/Maxxis Minion 2.5 
Saddle Coda Cheapie
Weight - 35lbs or so




























John


----------



## major bedhead (Oct 23, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 2006 Specialized Fsr Pro
* Fork: 2005 Marz All Mountain 1
* Rear Shock: Fox Brain Fade
* Brakes: Xt Disks
* Cranks: LX Hollowtech
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shamano XT
* Pedals: Mosh
* Stem: WTB
* Handlebar: Titec Hellbent
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Laser V
* Bottom Bracket: Shamano XT
* Cassette: Shamano XT
* Headset: FSA Orbit XL
* Grips: Oury Lock on
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro UST 2.1
* Front Rim: Bontranger Race Lite UST
* Front Hub/Skewer: Same Salsa clones
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro UST 2.1
* Rear Rim: Bontranger Race Lite UST
* Rear Hub/Skewer : Some Salsa CLones
* Shifters: XT Dual Control
* Seatclamp: Specialized
* Weight: 29.04 lbs


----------



## liquidgas (Oct 1, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Prophet 400 medium, Silver
* Fork: Marzocchi AM III
* Rear Shock: Manitou Swinger 3-way
* Brakes: Hayes xc 9s
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7
* Shifters: SRAM X-7
* Pedals: Shimano M540
* Stem: Cannondale XC3
* Handlebar: Cannondale Riser
* Seatpost: Kalloy SP-263B
* Saddle: Cannondale Mountain-V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: SRAM PG-950
* Headset: FSA Orbit Z 1.5"
* Grips: Cannondale V-Tech Grip
* Front/Rear Tire: IRC Trail Bear, 26 x 2.25"
* Front/Rear Rim: Sun Black Eye Disc, 32 hole
* Front/Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M475
* Weight: Low-mid thirties? (not the lightest components)


----------



## Andino (Oct 27, 2005)

^^take the reflectors off


----------



## GiantCHaDSTeR (Oct 16, 2006)

*Here's My All Mountain Rig*

===UPDATE!!!!!===

MODEL: 2005 Reign 3 USDM
SIZE: 18"
COLOUR: Silver
FORK: 2005 150mm Marzocchi All Mountain SL
SHOCK: Swinger 3way

WHEELS:
FRON HUB: EASTON HAVOC AM
REAR HUB: EASTON HAVOC AM
SPOKES: Oversize DT Swiss Sppokes
RIMS: EASTON HAVOC AM 28mm
F TIRE: Kenda Blue Groove Stick-E 2.5
R TIRE: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35

STEM: 65mm Easton Vice
BAR: Mid Rise Easton EA50
POST: Easton EA50
GRIPS: ODI Ruffian
SADDLE: Marzocchi FR Saddle
HEADSET: Stock Ahead Integrated

F BRAKE: Shimano XT Hydraulic / 8" Rotors w/Galfer Semi Metallic pad
R BRAKE: Shimano XT HyDraulic / 6" Rotors w/Galfer Semi Metallic pad
LEVERS: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Control
CRANKSET: Shimano XT Hollowtech II converted to 22/32 with Shimano Saint Bashguard
PEDALS: Time ATAC Time Z
CHAIN TENSIONER: Blackspire Stinger
CHAIN: Shimano XTR Chains
FREEWHEEL: Shimano XT 9spd 11-34

F DERAILLEUR: Shimano XT
R DERAILLEUR: Shimano XT w/ Avid Rollamajig
F SHIFTER: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Controls
R SHIFTER: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Controls

ADDITIONAL PARTS: Lizard Skins chainstay guard, Custom made rear shock guard, Giant bottle cage, Niner YAWYD top cap w/ Corona bottle cap

BIKE WEIGHT: 30lbs approx.

RIDER WEIGHT: 220lbs
RIDER HEIGHT: 5'9"

TYPICAL SUSPENSION AIR PRESSURE: 150psi main chamber / 100psi in SPV
TYPICAL FORK AIR PRESSURE: Pos: 40PSI, Neg 120PSI, PAR: 4PSI, 
Rebound: 6 clicks from open

Will post new picture soon!


----------



## WayDownSouth (Feb 13, 2004)

*Nice*

That shock guard is sweet. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*S-Works Enduro 2004*

* Frame Size & Color: Specialized Enduro S-Works 2004, Size M, Color Ano Black
* Fork: Fox Float 130 X Trail Tune, 2006
* Brakes: Magura Marta SL + ti caliper bolts
* Cranks: Shimano Deore XT, FC-M752, 44/32/22 Rings
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT, FD-M750, TS, BP, 34.9mm
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR, RD-M952 SGS
* Pedals: Exustar E-PM25Ti
* Stem: FRM Web-Stem Ti 90mm / 5 deg.
* Handlebar: Easton EC70 MonkeyLite XC LowRise 610mm
* Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece, 30.9 x 350mm
* Saddle: Selle Italia Flite TT
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Deore XT BB-ES71 68/113mm
* Cassette: Shimano Deore XT CS-M750 11-32 9-spd
* Headset: Acros AH-06 1.125''
* Grips: Magura Corkies
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4'' 
* Front Rim: Mavic XC717 Disc 32h
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 240S Disc / Extralite Aliens
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4'' 
* Rear Rim: Mavic XC717 Disc 32h
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 240S Disc / Extralite Aliens
* Weight: 11.8 kg


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Well I guess I might as well add my bike to this thread, it is my All-mountain bike, my Downhill bike, my Super D bike, my North Shore bike and my XC race bike:


















Quick parts spec: 
-06 Banshee Chaparral
-Boxxer WC
-721 rims, Hope hubs
-Mono 6s
-Hone Crankset
-e.13DRS
-Sram shifting.
-43.8 pounds

I love it. It can go literally anywhere, and it is also at home with a 5" fork, great bike.
Only thing holding it back is weight, high gearing, and a bit tall up front for super steep/tech climbs; I would like to get something like a Pyre for some serious epics/all-day-rides but all in good time.

N.B: After seeing so many bikes with co-ordinated anodizing I am starting to wish I had some extra bling like that, I doubt I could have waited though, I just had to get the bike asap and I had it up at the top of a trail on the shore within an hour of picking it up! There was no time to lose...


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Not many Jamis' here...surprised actually*

Here's mine
Jamis XLT 2.0 2006 size 19"
Fork, 2002 Z1 Freeride
rear shock, swinger 4 way air.
wheels, mavic 317
hubs Xt
rear drailleur- XTR shortcage
front XT
cranks- Hollowtech LX
rubber specialized enduro pro
brakes- lx dual control


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

My latest incarnation:


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

sriracha said:


> here's my '04 specialized enduro expert, medium
> 04 marzocchi z150 3.
> romic d rear shock.
> marzocchi qr20 front hub.
> ...


hey, i've got an '05 enduro same model as yours...notice you have a romic shock on yours...what size is it, 7.5 inch i2i? we've got an oddball shock size...love to get a coil on my bike


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

sriracha said:


> here's my '04 specialized enduro expert, medium
> 04 marzocchi z150 3.
> romic d rear shock.
> marzocchi qr20 front hub.
> ...


hey, i've got an '05 enduro same model as yours...notice you have a romic shock on yours...what size is it, 7.5 inch i2i? we've got an oddball shock size...love to get a coil on my bike, oh and does that 2.6 really fit on the rear...i just mounted up a 2.4 tires that is rubbing the stays


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## ti2ibal1 (Sep 15, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 02 santa cruz heckler
* Fork: fox 36
* Brakes: avid mech.
* Cranks: raceface prodigy dh
* Front Derailleur: none
* Rear Derailleur: shimano xt
* Pedals: s&m platform
* Stem: titec
* Handlebar:answer pro taper
* Seatpost: easton
* Saddle: wtb camo
* Headset: cane creek
* Grips: odi lock on
* Front Tire: maxxis high roller
* Front Rim: mavic deemax
* Rear Tire: maxxis high roller
* Rear Rim: mavic deemax
* Weight: a lot.... 35ish lbs.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Brand spankin' new (to me) Raleigh Phase, built up with parts from my old bike. I do seem to have contracted an acute case of UGI, so expect to see improvements soon.


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Cove Stiffee FR Big and Black
* Fork: '05 Manitou Minute 1:00 (Borrowing from a friend)
* Brakes: F Avid Juicy 5 160mm R Hayes Mechanical Disc
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Hone
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Pedals: No-Name Platform "Shin Killers"
* Stem: Race Face System 140mm (Huge I know but soon to be replaced)
* Handlebar: Titec Hell-bent XC
* Seatpost: Kalloy 410mm
* Saddle:WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket:Race Face XC AM X-Type
* Cassette:Shimano XTR 8spd
* Headset:Cane Creek S-6
* Grips:No Name
* Front Tire:IRC Mythos 2.1
* Front Rim:Mavic XM717
* Front Hub/Skewer:Shimano XT 765 Centerlock
* Rear Tireanaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1
* Rear Rim:Mavic XM321
* Rear Hub/Skewer:Shimano XT 756 6-bolt
* Weight: Not too heavy

Here is my Big Black Stiffee
































More pictures in my Sig along with the bike that most of the parts well not most but some of the parts came from. Limited budget and being a student leaves me with what I got for now but upgrade and changes are soon to come. I love my 2 month christmas break!


----------



## nintense (Aug 17, 2004)

*My AM rig*



SSINGA said:


> This is where you can post your static couch or garage shots of your ride. Please list setup specs.
> 
> Here is a template for you to cut and paste:
> 
> ...


: 32 LB


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

willis.4 said:


> * Fork: '05 Manitou Minute 1:00 (Borrowing from a friend)


Run Run for your lives; the minute forks they are everywere!!!


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

lovemonkey said:


> Brand spankin' new (to me) Raleigh Phase, built up with parts from my old bike. I do seem to have contracted an acute case of UGI, so expect to see improvements soon.


Wow, you dont see many Raleigh Mountain Bikes on here. Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## robnfl (Jul 26, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: SC Nomad/med/ano black
* Fork:Fox 36 Talas RC2
* Brakes: Juicy 7-160rr/185fr
* Cranks: Truavativ stylo
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: X.9
* Pedals: WTB
* Stem: Ritchey Pro 90mm
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite SL
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
* Cassette: SRAM PG980
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Lizardskins lock on
* Front Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic XM321
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT 340 20mm
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM321
* Rear Hub/Skewer DT 340
* Weight: 32lbs


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

SLX said:


> Run Run for your lives; the minute forks they are everywere!!!


Cue creepy music and lighning bolts.:yikes:


----------



## M C STORM (Apr 16, 2006)

*My Ride (upgraded)*

Here's the updated spec of my ride - comments very welcome.

The frame is by a German company called CUBE (HUGE company in Europe), its the 03 spec and at the time they had obviously not been told about the "All Mountain" standard hence it being called the "XC" pro - take my word for it this is no straight XC bike, its got 130mm rear travel as I have set it up and realy is a nice burly frame that takes anything i can throw at it.

In 2004 CUBE released the AMS ... hmmm, wonder what the AM stands for eh  

*Frame: ---------- 03/04 CUBE "XC" Pro
* Fork: ---------- 2006 Rockshox Pike 454 Air U-Turn
* Shock: ---------- Manitou Swinger 4-way air
* Brakes: ---------- Shimano XT M765 with 203/160mm Hope floating rotors
* Cranks: ---------- Shimano XT Hollowtech 2 (Midleburn middle ring)
* Front Derailleur: ---------- Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: ---------- Sram X0
* Pedals: ---------- Shimano M545 
* Stem: ---------- Thomson Elite
* Handlebar: ---------- FSA Carbon Risers
* Seatpost: ---------- Thomson Elite
* Saddle: ---------- Specialized Rival TI
* Bottom Bracket: ---------- Shimano XT Hollowtech 2
* Cassette: ---------- Shimano XT
* Headset: ---------- FSA 
* Grips: ---------- Imperial Lockon
* Front Tire: ---------- Panaracer Cinder 2.25 (kevlar)
* Front Rim: ---------- Mavic XM819 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: ---------- Hope Pro II / 20mm Maxle
* Rear Tire: ---------- Panaracer Cinder 2.25 (kevlar)
* Rear Rim: ---------- Mavic XM819 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer ---------- Hope Pro II
* Weight ---------- 29.5lbs




























What do you think?


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

damn 
looks like an awesome do-it-all bike, nice and simple single pivot frame, burly light/strong parts everywhere
the real question is how do _you_ like it?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet build M C STORM!

Cubes are nice, reasonably priced bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: 2004 Haro X2, Small, Red/Silver
* Fork: 2005 Marzocchi AllMountain III - Air
* Rear Shock: 2004 Manitou Swinger 4-way Air
* Brakes: Hayes Mags - 8"F/6"R
* Cranks: FSA something or other...2 rings/bash
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Pedals: Crank Bro's 5050X
* Stem: Thomson X4 - 70mm
* Handlebar: Hussefelt DH (chopped a little)
* Seatpost: Thomson Layback
* Saddle: Stock or Titec El Norte
* Headset: Stock
* Grips: ODI Rogue, loc-on's
* Front Tire: Kenda BG 2.35
* Front Rim: Sun Hill Rod (Stock)
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nev. 2.35
* Rear Rim: Sun Hill Rod (Stock)
* Weight: 34.5 lbs. (according to the bathroom digi. scale)


























Sorry for the lame basement pics...just put the new rear shock on & was excited, so I snapped a few pics. Love the bike so far. I plan to change the wheelset & fork soon...might repaint the frame too. Cant wait to get out & try the new rear shock! Also have some X.9 gear to go on whenever I stop riding it long enough to do it!

(PS...I know I need to lose the FOX sticker...used to have a FOX shock on there. That sticker is a bugger to get off!)


----------



## kornholyo_1968 (Jul 23, 2006)

*My Bikes*

Marin Mount Vision 2002
Upgradede Trek 4100
Mongoose Wing Custom 2001


----------



## nosewheely (Oct 26, 2006)

*my setup for 07 DH-marathon racing*

i'm gonna kick ass again at megavalanche next year


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

*It says XC but its modified for AM*

This is my XC bike modified for rougher terrain. It proved it self at Saint George this year. 125mm travel up front and 116mm in the rear.

* Frame Size & Color: Specialized XC FSR 2004 blue
* Fork: FOX talas RLC 125 2004
* Brakes: XTR calipers, XT levers, and stan's alloy rotors 160 and 140mm
* Cranks: Specialized SWorks Strongarm II
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR med cage
* Pedals: Tioga
* Stem: Ritchey WCS 90mm
* Handlebar: Ritchey WCS flat
* Seatpost: Ritchey expert
* Saddle: Ritchey WCS Streem
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octlink XT
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Ritchey 
* Front Tire: Ritchey Innovader
* Front Rim: Ritchey Pro OCR
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope XC
* Rear Tire: Ritchey Innovader
* Rear Rim: Vetula FR (soon Ritchey Pro OCR)
* Rear Hub/Skewer Deore (soon hope)
* Weight (not sure but much lighter than my enduro I posted earlier)


----------



## miks (Jul 22, 2006)

*...*










Haro x6 frame
azonic kevlar saddle
cane creek headset
dabomb dax stem
dabomb tribal bar
marz 05 drop off
shimano hone crankset
shimano lx shifter
shimano lx RD
shimano alivio FD
Shimano Saint Brakes
shimano m475 hubs

pivit seatpost
sun rims single track
nokian gazzalodi tires 2.35
GT grips


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

*Another Ventana*

My X-5










* Frame Size & Color: Ventana X-5, 17" Cosmic Orange
* Fork: 130mm Marzocchi AM1
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas
* Front Derailleur: Sram 
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
* Pedals: Shimano M545 
* Stem: Thompson Elite 4X
* Handlebar: Race Face Deus
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: WTB 
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face X Type with Enduro bearings
* Cassette: Sram PG 990
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller
* Front Rim: DT Swiss D 4.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King / Salsa
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss D 4.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King / Salsa
* Weight: Haven't checked it. Not light, but it doesn't break


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

My Iron Horse Warrior SE. Its completly stock and I just got it saturday. I know its not the best bike out there, but I am inlove with it. The geometry is perfect, and the components arent half bad.

Oh sorry about the bad picture quality, its the best camera I have.


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

nice mud vinny. 

just fyi, a mediocre bike with awesome components & good geometry for you, is better than a nice bike with mediocre components, and an off fit.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

As Matt said, don't sweat it! As long as you enjoy the bike, it's all good!

Good dirt,
Cris


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*KHS FR2000 Re-update*

Since this is like the BIKE PORN STICKY, let me repost my heavy Free-Mountain All Around Bike

FRAME : KHS FR2000 4-5-6 adjustable travel set at 6 inches
SHOCK : Manitou Swinger 6 Way Coil 7.5 eye to eye x 2 inch stroke x 500 lb spring
FORK : Marzocchi 66 RC2X 170mm WORKS tuned
SPARE FORK : Marzocchi Z1FR3 150mm with tuned internals (oil viscosity, oil level, left side spring removed)
BRAKES FRONT & REAR : Hope Mono 6 pistons with 203mm floating rotors with Stainless Lines
BRAKE LEVERS : Hope Mono Mini with Motul RBF600 DOT4 fluids
WHEELSET : Mavic Deetraks 20mm thruaxle front & 10mm Saint - Deemax thruaxle conversion (MP3 applied)
SPARE WHEELSET : Mavic Deetraks 20mm thruaxle front & 10mm solid axle rear.
CRANKSET : Shimano Saint 175mm 2 chainrings 32-22
CHAINGUIDE : E-13 DRS
BASHGUARD : E-13 Supercharger
FRONT DERAILLEUR : Shimano XT M751
REAR DERAILLEUR : Shimano Saint M800 Mid Cage rapid rise
SPARE REAR DERAILLEUR : Shimano Saint M800 Long Cage rapid rise
SHIFTERS: Shimano XT M751
CHAINS: Shimano XTR / Dura Ace M7701
CASSETTE : Shimano LX M580 11-34
HANDLEBAR: Easton EA50 Low Rise 25.4 680mm wide
STEM : Easton Vice 50mm 25.4
SEATPOST : Truvativ XR Double 31.6
SADDLE : WTB Rocket V 
TIRES anaracer FR 2.4 front / rear
TUBES : Kenda DH 2.4/2.7
GRIPS : Titec Hell Bent Lock On 
PEDALS : Crankbrothers Mallet C
HEADSET : FSA PIG DH Pro

Bathroom Scale Weight : 42 lbs


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

mattKHS said:


> nice mud vinny.
> 
> just fyi, a mediocre bike with awesome components & good geometry for you, is better than a nice bike with mediocre components, and an off fit.


Thanks for the support, both you and Cris. I am very happy with the bike and really like how it rides.

I might keep that for XC and then go with a Transition Preston FR for AM and Free Ride. I would do this not because I have already grown tired of the Iron Horse (cant see me ever not liking the bike) but because it seems a little weak for the riding I am doing.

The other day riding my tires were a bit wet, I was climbing over a pretty big rock (compact car sized?) and my tired slipped and I got a nasty dent in the DT of the frame. Do you think that many more incidents like this will break the frame? If it would then I dont want to ride this for AM because I want this bike to last for a year atleast.

So keep riding the bike for AM and FR or upgrade to a Transition Preston FR, use the Iron Horse for XC and get rid of my XC hard tail. What do you guys think?


----------



## mattKHS (Jul 10, 2005)

I dont know if your iron horse can be considered an XC bike, but more of a trail bike. 

A burlier bike would suit you better if thats the riding you are doing. I hear transition is a nice rig. but I dont really know too much about burly AM or FR bikes. I like my AM's light. like 30lbs. a light AM bike shouldnt be taking too much damage to the tubing like that.


----------



## AMRipper (Nov 29, 2006)

Niceley specd KHS


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks! Not too many KHS FR2000's out there so it's a bit unique!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My AM ride...

FRAME : Raleigh RAM 4.0
SHOCK : Fox Float R
FORK : Manitou Black
BRAKES : Avid BB7/180mm Galfer Rotor & Shimano Deore/160mm Avid Rocktagon Rotor
BRAKE LEVERS : Shimano Deore Dual Control
WHEELSET : Alex DM18/Shimano Deore Hub (Building my new wheelset next week)
CRANKSET : Shimano Deore Cranks/Raceface ChainRing
BASHGUARD : E-13 Supercharger
FRONT DERAILLEUR : Shimano LX
REAR DERAILLEUR : Shimano LX
SHIFTERS: Shimano Deore Dual Control
CHAINS: SRAM PC991
CASSETTE : Sram PC950
HANDLEBAR: Race Face Evolve XC 25.4mm
STEM : Race Face Evolve XC 25.4mm 90mm
SEATPOST : Race Face Evolve XC 27.2mm
SADDLE : WTB Rocket V
TIRES : 2.35 Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR
TUBES : WTB
GRIPS : WTB Weirwolf
PEDALS : Shimano 737
HEADSET : WTB Race

Bathroom scale weight - 30lbs
Should drop a little bit more once i get my new wheelset finished next week... maybe 29 or 28lbs???


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> My AM ride...
> 
> FRAME : Raleigh RAM 4.0
> SHOCK : Fox Float R
> ...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

thanx...btw i just noticed that the last pic is not my raleigh... thats an Ibex Asta i borrowed from a friend for one day... lol. But yeah, despite that wierd looking rear, it does handle pretty well and can take a beating... just brought it out for some DJ earlier in the day... Waiting for pics from my friend... might post it up later... lol


----------



## biker_simone (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all !!!
This is my allmountain bike:
* Frame Size & Color: kona dawg deelux 05
* Fork: RS Pike 409
* Brakes: Hayes hfx 9
* Cranks: race face evolve AM
* Front Derailleur: shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: shimano XT
* Pedals: Time Z
* Stem: race face evolve am / gizmo fr
* Handlebar: race face evolve am
* Seatpost: race face evolve
* Saddle: wtb
* Bottom Bracket: race face evolve am
* Cassette: shimano xt
* Headset: crank brothers
* Grips: kona
* Front Tire: maxxis high roller 2.35
* Front Rim: sun ds1xc
* Front Hub/Skewer: not4all 20
* Rear Tire: ritchey zmax 2.1
* Rear Rim: sun singletrack
* Rear Hub/Skewer: veltec dh
* Weight: 14.8 kg









In this photo some components are different from the list written above.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Looks awesome, biker_simone!


----------



## biker_simone (Nov 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> Looks awesome, biker_simone!


I use it for doing all except hard freeride for which I've another bike.
And I climb a lot with my dawg. It's a good bike for the stones of Finale Ligure and Beigua!!!


----------



## Trail_Header (Oct 30, 2006)

Frame: hot rod orange/large
*Rider weight: 180
*Rider height: 6' 3”

*suspension: van 36rc2 / dhx air 5.0
*brakes: avid juicy 7
*cranks: saint 
*front derailleur: deore
*rear d: sram x-9
*shifters: sram x-9
*pedals: shimano m647
*stem: raceface diabolus 
*handlebar: raceface daibolus
*seatpost: raceface diabolus
*saddle: wtb shadow v slt 
*headset: chris king
*grips: odi rogue lock-ons
*tires (front/rear):2.35 kenda small block 8
*front wheel: azonic outlaw
*rear wheel: azonic outlaw
*weight: 36.5 lbs


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Early 06 Med. SC Blur LT
* Fork: 06 32 Talas RLC
* Brakes: XT 755 4 piston 
* Cranks: XTR 960
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: SPD - 959
* Stem: Thompson 70mm 0 deg.
* Handlebar: Easton ML
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: Terry Fly
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset: Chris King No Thread set
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 w/ Stan's
* Front Rim: Mavic 819 UST
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope XC
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.10 UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic 819 UST
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope XC
* Weight ~ 29lbs - with seat bag w/ Tube, levers, booting, 16g C02


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

*nothing special, just my do it all bike*

one of those crappy 05 giant ac's, i have been changing out the low end stock parts when the money is available, here is what i have put on it so far.
04 marz z1 drop off
x-7 rear d and shifters
x-gen front d
black spire rings, 24t-36t-goldtooth mafia 38t bash
pg-970 cassette
pc-990 chain
rf evolve stem
rf dues lowrise bars
rf lock-on grip
cloud nine shock
panaracer firexc/trailblaster 2.1 front/rear









i need to change a couple more parts before the bike is "done". thomson seatpost, new wheelset, and maybe someday a better crankset.

i have a pair of crank bro 50/50's on the way.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sly_foxx said:


> i need to change a couple more parts before the bike is "done". i am getting a thomson seatpost, a different shock, and maybe someday a better crankset.


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOT (Mar 31, 2005)

*5.5 Evp (S. Korea)*

FRAME : Intense 5.5 EVP Small
FORK : Manitou Nixon Elite 06
BRAKES : Hayes Mag with 203mm floating rotors F, 160mm R 
WHEELSET : Mavic XM321 laced to XT Hub
BASHGUARD : Bonz
FRONT DERAILLEUR : Shimano XT
REAR DERAILLEUR : Shimano XT
SHIFTERS: Sram attack trigger
CHAINS: Sram
CASSETTE : Shimano XT
HANDLEBAR: Answer Protaper
STEM : Raceface Diabolus 70mm (too heavy)
SEATPOST : Thompson Elite
SADDLE : WTB Lazer V stealth Ti 
TIRES : Nevega 2.35 front / Panaracer Cinder 2.25 rear
TUBES : Kenda 
GRIPS : Odi Ruffian
PEDALS : Crankbrothers Candy C
HEADSET : Canecreek S3 +5


----------



## 3WP (Apr 19, 2006)

*Off Season Build Versus Blitz*

Versus Blitz/Large/dirtbag black
Rock Shox Pike 140mm
Avid BB7
Shimano LX crnks
XT frnt drlr
XT rr drlr
Easton stem
FSA bars
Titec post
speed v saddle
Shimano 2 piece LX BB
FSA headset
Pedro lock on grips
26x2.4 UST Specialized pro enduro tires
Mavic 823 rims
Hope Front Hubs
36lbs


----------



## paikan_hck (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi,

this is mine, finaly mounted yesterday:

Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Nomad M trans red
* Fork: RS lyrik solo air
* Brakes: Magura Marta SL 203/160
* Cranks: shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: shimano XTR
* Pedals: Exustar ti/mg | Shimano DX
* Stem: Thomson X4 70mmx31.8
* Handlebar: answer pro taper OS carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson elite 30.9*367
* Saddle: fizik gobi
* Bottom Bracket: shimano XT Hollowtech II
* Cassette: shimano xt
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Oury Lock on
* Front Tire: schwalbe nobby nic 2.25 | Maxxis High roller 2.35
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX 1750
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss EX 1750
* Rear Tire: schwalbe smart sam 2.1 | nobby nic 2.1
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX 1750
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss EX 1750 / DT RWS
* Weight: 13.2 kg


----------



## jacksparrow (Nov 24, 2006)

You guys have got some beautiful bikes. Here's mine. I have changed a few components since buying it.



















Frame: 2006 Giant Reign 1
Fork: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air Poploc
Brakes: Hayes El Camino
Cranks: FSA Afterburner
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
Pedals: Wellgo magnesium
Stem: Race Face Prodigy
Handlebar: Azonic
Seatpost: Race Face Deus XC
Saddle: WTB Rocket-V
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR Integrated
Cassette: SRAM PG990
Headset: FSA internal
Grips: Giant Lock-ons
Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 Stick-e
Front Rim: Alex A-ClassRevolt
Front Hub: Alex A-Class/Maxle
Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
Rear Rim: Alex A-Class Revolt
Rear Hub: Alex A-Class
Shifters: Sram X.9 Triggers
Seatclamp: Giant QR
Weight: 13.9kg


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Reign is hot!


----------



## sus13 (Jan 27, 2006)

'2006.5 Intense 5.5 EVP, medium, midnight blue w/ RP23 rear shock
'07 Fox 32 Vanilla RLC fork
Hayes HFX Mag disc brakes
Shimano M760 XT crankset, 175mm
Shimano M760 XT front derailleur
Shimano M952 XTR rear derailleur
Shimano XT M751 Rapidfire Shifters
Shimano XTR chain
Xpedo Mountain Force Mag/Ti pedals
Easton EA70 stem, 25.4mm
Easton Monkey Lite XC CNT bar, low-rise
Easton EA70 Seatpost, 300mm, 25mm setback
WTB Laser V Team saddle
Shimano M760 XT cassette
Chris King headset w/ Ventana 4mm crown race
Lizard Skin Logo Lock-On grips
Continental Vertical Pro UST 2.3 tires
Mavic Crossmax XL Disc wheelset
29 pounds


----------



## sus13 (Jan 27, 2006)

'05 Coiler Dee-lux frame w/ DHX5 Air, medium, gray
'07 Fox 36 Talas RC2
Hayes Mag disc brakes, 8" front rotor, 6" back rotor
Race Face Atlas crankset, 175mm
Shimano XT M751 rear derauilleur, XT M760 front deraulleur
Shimano M424 pedals
Hope 70mm 0 rise stem
RaceFace Atlas LR bar, 31.8
SDG Bel-Air FX saddle and I-Beam post
Shimano XT M751 shifters
Shimano XT M760 cassette, XTR chain
FSA Pig Pro headset
ODI Ruffian Lock-on grips
Nokian NBX tires, 2.3"
DT EX 5.1 wheelset; Hope Bulb hubs & skewers, DT Supercomp spokes, DT ProLock alloy nipples
Hope Grip Doctors, Head Doctor, and Seat Clamp
33 pounds


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Frame: 07' Nomad (yes, another one, i love mine.)
Fork: 07' Fox Talas RC2
Brakes: Juicy 7 Carbon's w/Galfer rotors
The rest of the stuff: You figure it out on you own.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

i love the color of the 06 reign 1, very nice ride.


----------



## garypalmer (Aug 2, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Orange Patriot66 (2006), size 18, color pink
* Fork: Marzocchi amsl1
* Brakes: hope mono M4 200/180
* Cranks: race face deus xc with rotor rings and e13
* Front Derailleur: xt
* Rear Derailleur: X.0
* Pedals: 959
* Stem: thomson elite
* Handlebar: easton monkeylitexc
* Seatpost: GD
* Saddle: specialized rivalsl
* Bottom Bracket: race face deus integrated
* Cassette: xtr
* Headset: hope
* Grips: sram
* Front Tire: kenda nevegal 2.35
* Front Wheel: crossmax xl
* Rear Tire: maxxis larsen tt 2.35 (2.0 in photo)
* Rear Rim: crossmax xl
* Weight: 30Lbs


----------



## HaroHucker (Sep 22, 2006)

That pink Orange is HAWT dude...nice, very nice..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

That Orange looks awesome, garypalmer!

Great build/weight too! :thumbsup:


----------



## NE_fsrxc (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the 05 FSRxc. How'd you get the extra mm in the back? Longer shock?



SLX said:


> This is my XC bike modified for rougher terrain. It proved it self at Saint George this year. 125mm travel up front and 116mm in the rear.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Specialized XC FSR 2004 blue
> * Fork: FOX talas RLC 125 2004
> ...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's the pic with the new wheels i built last Sunday... Made the bike a lil heavier as i chose to go for 14g spokes instead of 15g... They really do seem to be tougher then my previous wheelset and the gold is just a looker... XD

FRAME : Raleigh RAM 4.0
SHOCK : Fox Float R
FORK : Manitou Black
BRAKES : Avid BB7/180mm Galfer Rotor & Shimano Deore/160mm Avid Rocktagon Rotor
BRAKE LEVERS : Shimano Deore Dual Control
CRANKSET : Shimano Deore Cranks/Raceface ChainRing
BASHGUARD : E-13 Supercharger
FRONT DERAILLEUR : Shimano LX
REAR DERAILLEUR : Shimano LX
SHIFTERS: Shimano Deore Dual Control
CHAINS: SRAM PC991
CASSETTE : Sram PC950
HANDLEBAR: Race Face Evolve XC 25.4mm
STEM : Race Face Evolve XC 25.4mm 90mm
SEATPOST : Race Face Evolve XC 27.2mm
SADDLE : WTB Rocket V
TIRES : 2.35 Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR
TUBES : WTB
GRIPS : WTB Weirwolf
PEDALS : Shimano 737
HEADSET : WTB Race
WHEELSET : Hand built Sun Rhyno Lite and DT Swiss Spokes and Nipples and a can of gold paint... XD


----------



## pkbristol (Jul 5, 2006)

I can't post my AM Prophet,i keep getting a message saying that the photo is too big,how do i post a pic ? 
My Prophet is as follows, lefty maxc TPC with uprated spring,Rockshox Pearl 3.1 shock,M4 Monos with braided hoses and floating rotors,Mavic 819 rims,Hope Pro2 rear hub,Sram X9 gears,FSA Crank,Thomson seatpost,Easton oversize riser bars,DMR pedals,Lupine Eddison 5 lightset.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

pkbristol said:


> I can't post my AM Prophet,i keep getting a message saying that the photo is too big,how do i post a pic ?
> My Prophet is as follows, lefty maxc TPC with uprated spring,Rockshox Pearl 3.1 shock,M4 Monos with braided hoses and floating rotors,Mavic 819 rims,Hope Pro2 rear hub,Sram X9 gears,FSA Crank,Thomson seatpost,Easton oversize riser bars,DMR pedals,Lupine Eddison 5 lightset.


The pic has 1024 x 1024 pix or smaller and under 390 kb, you can also try uploading the original to flickr or photobucket and insert it from there using the <img> tags.

Sounds like a really nice Prophet!


----------



## sus13 (Jan 27, 2006)

pkbristol said:


> I can't post my AM Prophet,i keep getting a message saying that the photo is too big,how do i post a pic ?
> My Prophet is as follows, lefty maxc TPC with uprated spring,Rockshox Pearl 3.1 shock,M4 Monos with braided hoses and floating rotors,Mavic 819 rims,Hope Pro2 rear hub,Sram X9 gears,FSA Crank,Thomson seatpost,Easton oversize riser bars,DMR pedals,Lupine Eddison 5 lightset.


Ship me your bike and I'll take a picture and upload it for you. 

... or maybe try saving the picture in a lower resolution. e.g. Microsoft Photo Editor -> Image -> Resize. Play with different percentages to get the file around 100k, so it retains some juicy detail.


----------



## sickbullit (Nov 2, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Intense 6.6 Large
* Fork: FOX 36 Talas RC2
* Brakes: XT
* Cranks: XTR 960
* Front Derailleur: XTR 960
* Rear Derailleur: 2007 x.9
* Pedals: CB Mallets
* Stem: Thomson X4 90MM
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite Hi Rise
* Seatpost: SDG Ibeam
* Saddle: SG Ibeam Belair
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: SRAM 991
* Headset: FSA 1.5 R Orbit Zero Stack
* Grips: Spesh
* Front Tire: Nevegal UST
* Front Rim: Crossmax XL
* Front Hub/Skewer: Crossmax XL 20MM
* Rear Tire: Nevegal UST
* Rear Rim: Crossmax XL
* Rear Hub/Skewer Crossmax XL
* Weight 31.5lbs


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

This was my AM, untill it was stolen off the back of my car. :madmax: friggin' thiefs!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

11111


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

That is one weird ass bike . A santa cruz vp free with a manitou minute and an pore fitting shock .Thats a freeride frame built like an allmountain bike. That bike needs at least a 6 inch fork and a shock that actualy fits the frame. You had a 4 inches in the front 8 inches in the back double the travel. WHY?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

How did it ride?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ikilledkenny2 said:


> That is one weird ass bike . A santa cruz vp free with a manitou minute and an pore fitting shock .Thats a freeride frame built like an allmountain bike. That bike needs at least a 6 inch fork and a shock that actualy fits the frame. You had a 4 inches in the front 8 inches in the back double the travel. WHY?


You are a freakin' retard! It is supposed to be an all-mountain bike. Yes it is a freeride frame but it also doubles as a DH rig as well as an XC rig too! As you see it, it sports an 8 inch eye to eye shock with a 2 inch stroke to give it a hair under 6 inches of travel not 8.5 to be exact! And the fork has 5 inches not 4! So 5 in the front with 6 in the rear makes for a pretty smooth AM bike fella. The geo with this set up follows the Nomad. I would set the bike up this way of XC riding and it performed very well just as it did for DH and FR.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

R1D3R said:


> How did it ride?


It rode very well! It was crisp when it came to climbing and smooth on the decents. Granted, due to the shortened shock the travel was already in it's "s" form but I couldn't tell any difference with the suspension, and at the end of a ride I was pleased!  I orginally tried the frame with it's 8.5 ' of travel with a 5th gravity but I quickly found that 8.5 ' is waaay too much travel for xc riding. But once I slapped on a shorter travel shock the frame felt really nice on the climbs and over-all riding.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

*2005 Horst Link 5 Spot*

* Frame Size & Color: Silver Powder. Medium
* Fork: Pike Coil, Firm Spring
* Brakes: Juicy 5's
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Shimano
* Stem: RaceFace Deus
* Handlebar: Easton lo rise
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Spec.
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: SRAM 11-34
* Headset: C. K.
* Grips: Salsa (awesome feel)
* Front Tire: Nevegal
* Front Rim: Crossmax Enduro
* Front Hub/Skewer: Crossmax/skewers are Hope pieces
* Rear Tire: Nevegal
* Rear Rim: same as front
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight I dunno, approx 32lbs, I really dont' care


----------



## sdwKubed (Aug 26, 2004)

*Knolly Delerium T*

* Frame Size & Color: Knolly Delerium T with a DHX 5.0 Air
* Fork: 2007 Marz 66SL ATA
* Brakes: Hope Mono M4 8"
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XO (micro cage)
* Pedals: Specialized Lo Pro
* Stem: tbd
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper
* Seatpost: Truvativ
* Saddle: WTB 
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: sram (PC 991?)
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: 
* Tires: Michelin DH 16 
* Rims: ex721
* Front Hub: Chris King ISO 20mm
* Rear Hub: Chris King ISO
* Weight: 35 - 36 pounds (on my uber accurate bathroom scale)


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

Well Done.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

that is such a nice ride :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

dude that knolly is SICK!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

thumbies
150mm fork
burly wheels
raceface bb bearings, xt crank
other goodies


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

here's mine, it's more versatile than you think....


----------



## walrasian (Aug 16, 2005)

MtnBikerDan said:


> View attachment 217261


so is this like playing wheres waldo..........
cool trail now you just need a picture of you flying down it.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

*Nate Giant Reign*

* Frame Size & Color: 16" blue
* Fork: Marzocchi all mountain 2 w/eta 150mm
* Brakes: Hayes
* Cranks: Race Face
* Front Derailleur: lx
* Rear Derailleur: x7
* Pedals: Crank brothers Mallet
* Stem: Easton
* Handlebar: Easton
* Seatpost: Easton
* Saddle: Wtb
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face 
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Race Face
* Front Tire: Trailbear
* Front Rim: WTB
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB
* Rear Tire: Trailbear
* Rear Rim: Azonic
* Rear Hub/Skewer Xt
* Weight Fat....... Really Really Fat


----------



## Rideorsit (Dec 25, 2006)

*Intense 5.5*

Frame Size & Color: Intense 5.5 Large Black 07 XTR
* Fork: 07 Minute Platinum 140mm
* Brakes: XTR Disc
* Cranks: XTR 
* Front Derailleur : XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Speedplay
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Race Face Carbon SL
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Laser
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: KING
* Grips: Serfas
* Front Tire: Blue Groove
* Front Rim: Sun DS 1
* Front Hub/Skewer: King/Salsa
* Rear Tire: Nevegal
* Rear Rim: Sun DS1
* Rear Hub/Skewer King/ Salsa
* Weight 27.4


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

sick man, sick.


----------



## zhu (Sep 28, 2005)

*AM Commencal build*

Right-o, here's my am offering. Coming from a Prophet MX, i love the Commencal suspension to bits. Its 5" on paper, but it sticks to the ground like nothing and takes lots of effort to bottom out. 
Frame Size & Color: 06 Commencal meta 5 VIp
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas RC2
* Brakes: Shimano XT 8"
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Deore w. MRP lrp chain device
* Rear Derailleur: X7
* Pedals: Azonic A-frame
* Stem: Funn serial rippa
* Handlebar: Azonic double wall
* Seatpost: Easton
* Saddle: SDG
* Cassette: sram 
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Odi Ruffian
* Tires: Azonic vigilante
* Rims: D 3.1
* Front Hub: Hugi FR
* Rear Hub: Hugi FR
* Weight: 15.7kg / about 34lbs

Not the lightest of builds, but I like not being afraid about stuff breaking off.


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Yeti 575 black ano (L)
* Fork: '06 Marz Z1 SL
* Brakes: Juicy 5, 185mm F&R
* Cranks: XTR
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: X9
* Pedals: Mallet M
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: RF Next
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: SRAM 990
* Headset: CK
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Nevegal
* Rear Tire: Nevegal
* Wheels: Crossmax SX
* Weight: 29-30lbs


----------



## tomzo22 (Jul 31, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Orange P& in matt black
* Fork: Marzocchi Mx comp
* Brakes:Avid juicy 5
* Cranks:Shimano XT with middleburn rings
* Front Derailleur:XT
* Rear Derailleur:XT
* Pedals: DMR v12
* Stem: Raceface evolve
* Handlebar:Raceface evolve
* Seatpost:Raceface evolve
* Saddle: Club roost buddy 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Sram pc58 (7 speed)
* Headset:Cane creek s8
* Grips:Imperial Lock on
* Front Tire: specialized enduro
* Front Rim:mavic 717
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tire:specialized enduro
* Rear Rim: Mavic 717
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano XT
* Weight Under 28 pounds
oh and some lovely jagwire gear cables!

Just loves singletrack, roots and rocky sections


----------



## ronoranina (Aug 25, 2006)

Asbury said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Yeti 575 black ano (L)
> * Fork: '06 Marz Z1 SL
> * Brakes: Juicy 5, 185mm F&R
> * Cranks: XTR
> ...


Nice bike dude. I put a Z1SL on my Reign 2 recently. Did your bike come with it, or did u swap something something out? One gripe would be that it's a little stiff, forces me to run very low pressures. Other than that I like it.


----------



## walrasian (Aug 16, 2005)

singlesprocket said:


> thumbies
> 150mm fork
> burly wheels
> raceface bb bearings, xt crank
> other goodies


hey singlesprocket mind if I ask a few questions about your heckler?
What 150 mm fork is that on there and do you know how much your heckler weighs?
ps that is one sweet bike


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

SuperNewb said:


> AM, XC all the same to me.


than your not doing it right...  he he ha ho ha I kill me...


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

ronoranina said:


> Nice bike dude. I put a Z1SL on my Reign 2 recently. Did your bike come with it, or did u swap something something out? One gripe would be that it's a little stiff, forces me to run very low pressures. Other than that I like it.


Thanks, I agree w/ you on the fork, not the plushest ride out there. I run really low pressures too, but I have owned coil Marz forks before and they were similar. Much lower pressures were necessary than what was recommended. The bike would have come w/ a Fox Vanilla, but I swapped it out for the extra adjustments and travel. It didn't cost me anymore and I'm familiar w/ Marz stuff, so I figure I came out ahead.


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

*Rocky Mountain ETSX 70*

Some may ague that its not quite an 'All Mountain' with only 4.5" travel 

* Frame Size & Color: 19" White/Bare Alloy (Easton 7005)
* Fork: Fox Talas RL 125mm (5")
* Rear Shock: Fox AVA (Pro Pedal)
* Brakes: XT
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
* Shifters: Sram X.7 Grip shifters
* Pedals: Shimano 959
* Stem: Easton EA70
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite xc
* Seatpost: Easton EA70
* Saddle: Selle Italia Mag rails?
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: Sram PC990
* Headset: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: Geax Sturdy
* Front Rim: DT 4.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT 240/XT
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ignitor
* Rear Rim: DT 4.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT 240/XT
* Weight: 12.8 Kg (28.2 lbs)


----------



## tomzo22 (Jul 31, 2006)

Asbury said:


> Thanks, I agree w/ you on the fork, not the plushest ride out there. I run really low pressures too, but I have owned coil Marz forks before and they were similar. Much lower pressures were necessary than what was recommended. The bike would have come w/ a Fox Vanilla, but I swapped it out for the extra adjustments and travel. It didn't cost me anymore and I'm familiar w/ Marz stuff, so I figure I came out ahead.


Marzocchi forks are notoriously known to be overfilled with oil so it may be worth letting a small bit of oil out. With my mx comps i literally run about 5 psi.


----------



## zrider (Jan 4, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: 16" silver
* Fork: Rock Shocks Judy SL
* Brakes: XT Vbrake
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: platforms
* Stem: bontrager select
* Handlebar: bontrager crowbar
* Seatpost: bontrager select
* Saddle: ****
* Bottom Bracket: shimano
* Cassette: shimano xt
* Headset: aheadset
* Grips: bmx
* Front Tire: continental
* Front Rim: mavic x 221
* Front Hub/Skewer: xt
* Rear Tire: continental
* Rear Rim:mavic x 221
* Rear Hub/Skewer xt
* Weight about 22-25 lbs


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

zrider said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 16" silver
> * Fork: Rock Shocks Judy SL
> * Brakes: XT Vbrake
> * Cranks: XT
> ...


Wow...It's been a long time since I saw a Joshua... seems like it's in pretty good shape :thumbsup:


----------



## me_versus_u (Jan 4, 2007)

*My all mountain/freeride bike.*

* Frame Size & Color: Large white Versus Blitz II
* Fork: Marzocchi 66light 06
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-9
* Cranks: Saints
* Front Derailleur: Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Syncros
* Stem: Race Face
* Handlebar: Syncros
* Seatpost:Thomson
* Saddle: Azonic
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Lockons
* Front Tire: kenda Nevagal 2.5
* Front Rim: Atom Lab Trail pimps
* Front Hub/Skewer: Atom labs
* Rear Tire: Nevagal 2.35
* Rear Rim:Trail pimp
* Rear Hub/Skewer Atom labs
* Weight 38.5lbs


----------



## ziegi (Aug 1, 2006)

This is what i use for fun when there's no climbing involved. Nicolai Helius FR, great bike.









And this is my lighter do it all version for when i gotta climb and climb but descend tech stuff too. Nicolai Helius CC 2007. Best bike ever !









Did i mention i'm really really into Nicolai ;-)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ziegi said:


> This is what i use for fun when there's no climbing involved. Nicolai Helius FR, great bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Nicolais!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ranpergamin (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's my new lady..

Spec:

Morewood Shova ST 07 L
Marazochi AM 1 SL 07 fork
Mavic 823 rims
Blue Hope Pro II hubs and DT Champion 2mm
Magura Loius FR 8inch and 7 inch Rotors
Truvativ Stylo AM Crank
Hope headset
Hope QR
Thomson seat post + WTB Seat
FUNN Hands On bar
Temporary Stem (will be replaced with a more 80-90mm stem)
Full X7
Cassette X9


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

Can't recall if I posted my hardtail...so here's a pic from today:

* Frame: Santa Cruz Chameleon - Medium
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain III - (To be replaced w/ a Pike soon)
* Brakes: Hayes Mags (Formula K24's are on the way!)
* Cranks: Hussefelt w/ e.13 bash, 32t ring - 1x9 setup
* Front Derailleur: n/a
* Rear Derailleur: X.9 Med. Cage
* Pedals: Haro Flats or Crank Bro's Flats (clipless soon)
* Stem: Thomson X4 70mm
* Handlebar: Deity
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Titec (WTB soon)
* Bottom Bracket: Truvative DH Team isis
* Cassette: SRAM 990...the red one!
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Intense lock on's.
*Wheelset: Azonic Outlaws - w/ 2.35 Nev/Blue Groove
* Weight: Don't want to know...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

walrasian said:


> hey singlesprocket mind if I ask a few questions about your heckler?
> What 150 mm fork is that on there and do you know how much your heckler weighs?
> ps that is one sweet bike


thats a 66vh2 was a 170mm adjusted to 150mm, i think it weighs around 32-34lbs depending on tires... handles drops well, nothing to crazy though..


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Sworks enduro silver
* Fork: fox 36 rc2
* Brakes: avid juicy 7
* Cranks: xt
* Front Derailleur: xt hollowtech II
* Rear Derailleur: xtr rr
* Pedals: time atac, zcontrol or CB 50/50 depending on mood
* Stem: spec.
* Handlebar:spec
* Seatpost: gravity dropper
* Saddle: wtb pureV
* Bottom Bracket:xt hollowtech II
* Cassette: xtr
* Headset: cris king
* Gripsdi lockon
* Front Tire:wtb weirwolf
* Front Rim:mavic crossmax xl
* Front Hub/Skewer: mavic 20mm
* Rear Tire: wtb weirwolf
* Rear Rim:mavic crossmax xl
* Rear Hub/Skewer mavic
* Weight33.6
picture is old, me too


----------



## zrider (Jan 4, 2007)

sweet bike i love specialized bikes one of the best in my opinion ive never had one let me down


----------



## sus13 (Jan 27, 2006)

*All-Mountain.. and then some.*

A burly trailbike, indeed.

- '06 SX Trail II frame (medium) w/ Fox DHX 5; slack shuttle
- '06 Marzocchi 66 RC2X fork
- '04 Mavic Deemax wheelset
- Race Face Diabolus 50mm stem
- Race Face Evolve DH handlebar
- Race Face Lock-on grips
- Race Face Diabolus crankset w/ Blackspire Stinger chainguide
- Race Face Evolve DH seatpost
- WTB Laser V saddle
- Hayes HFX Mag brakes, 200mm V8 rotors
- Shimano XT M750 rapid-fire shifters
- Shimano XT M751 SGS rear derailleur
- Shimano XT M760 11-34 casette
- Shimano DuraAce/XTR 7701 chain
- Shimano PD-M647 pedals

38 lbs


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

man those Nicolai bear a striking resemblance to some Titus models, or is that just because I own one and compare it to everything else 

anyway, both are very nice!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

a lot of really nice bikes here... Mine gets in tomorrow... will post pics too...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

*Turn Her*

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Turner 5-Spot (HL) 17" Polished clearcoat
* Fork: Fox Talas RLC 90-130mm
* Rear Shock: Fox DHX-AIR 5
* Brakes: Hayes El Camino
* Cranks: RaceFace Deus
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Shifters: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Azonic Platform
* Stem: RaceFace Deus, 90mm
* Handlebar: Answer Pro-Taper Carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite Silver
* Saddle: WTB PureV, Ti Rails
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
* Cassette: Sram PC990
* Headset: Chris King Silver
* Grips: ODI Rouge Lok-ons
* Front Tire: Kenda Kinetics 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic 770 Disk
* Front Hub/Skewer: Deore
* Rear Tire: Specialized Pro 2.2
* Rear Rim: Mavic 770 Disk
* Rear Hub/Skewereore
* Weight: Around 28 lbs.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My ride...


----------



## zrider (Jan 4, 2007)

after reading a lot about my frame being weak on my gary fisher, i took it down to a local bike shop and traded it in for a specialized.










Frame Size & Color: 16" burnt orange
* Fork:marzocchi 
* Brakes:tektro
* Cranks:truvativ 
* Front Derailleur:sram
* Rear Derailleur:sramsx4
* Pedals:wellgo
* Stem:mobius
* Handlebar:bontrager crow bar
* Seatpost:specialized
* Saddle:sdg
* Bottom Bracket:truvativ giga pipe
* Cassette:shimano
* Headset:aheadset
* Grips:specialized
* Front Tire:enduro
* Front Rim:alex 
* Rear Tire:enduro
* Rear Rim:alex
* Rear Hub/Skewer deore
* Weight around 30 pounds


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Frame Size & Color: M Heckler, Black, 03 rear, 06 front
* Fork:Manitou Sherman Flick Plus
* Rear Shock: 07 DHX 5.0 (TFTuned)
* Brakes: Hope Mono M4 220mm floating braided front, 200mm Mini rear
* Cranks:RaceFace Evolve XC
* Front Derailleur:XT
* Rear Derailleur:XT
* Cassette:XT
* Shifters: SRAM Attack
* Chain: SRAM PC991
* Pedals: DMR V12 Mag with Terror pins
* Stem:Hope 90mm
* Handlebar: RaceFace Atlas
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite layback
* Saddle: WTB Rocket (SC OEM)
* Headset: Hope, Azonic Headlock
* Grips: Yeti Hardcore
* Front Tire: Bonty Big Earl 2.5"
* Rims: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Rear Tire: WTB Motoraptor 2.24
* Hubs: Hope XC
* Skewers: USE front, Kore Ti rear
* Weight: around 33.9 pounds


----------



## GiantCHaDSTeR (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ride Update!!!!*

MODEL: 2005 Reign 3 USDM
SIZE: 18"
COLOUR: Silver
FORK: 2005 150mm Marzocchi All Mountain SL
SHOCK: Swinger 3way

WHEELS:
FRON HUB: EASTON HAVOC AM
REAR HUB: EASTON HAVOC AM
SPOKES: Oversize DT Swiss Spokes
RIMS: EASTON HAVOC AM 28mm
F TIRE: Kenda Blue Groove Stick-E 2.5
R TIRE: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35

STEM: 65mm Easton Vice
BAR: 685mm High Rise Easton EA50
POST: Easton EA50
GRIPS: ODI Ruffian
SADDLE: Marzocchi FR Saddle
HEADSET: Stock Canecreek Ahead Integrated

F BRAKE: Shimano XT Hydraulic / 8" Rotors w/Galfer Semi Metallic pad
R BRAKE: Shimano XT HyDraulic / 6" Rotors w/Galfer Semi Metallic pad
LEVERS: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Control
PEDALS: Time ATAC Time Z
CRANKSET: Shimano XT Hollowtech II converted to 22/32 with Shimano Saint Bashguard
CHAIN TENSIONER: Blackspire Stinger
CHAIN: Shimano XTR Chains
FREEWHEEL: Shimano XT 9spd 11-34

F DERAILLEUR: Shimano XT
R DERAILLEUR: Shimano XT w/ Avid Rollamajig
F SHIFTER: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Controls
R SHIFTER: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Controls

ADDITIONAL PARTS: Lizard Skins chainstay guard, Custom made rear shock guard, Niner YAWYD top cap w/ Corona bottle cap

BIKE WEIGHT: 30lbs approx.

RIDER WEIGHT: 215lbs
RIDER HEIGHT: 5'9"

TYPICAL SUSPENSION AIR PRESSURE: 160psi main chamber / 75psi in SPV / Rebound: 7 clicks from the open
TYPICAL FORK AIR PRESSURE: Pos: 35PSI, Neg 75PSI, PAR: 5PSI, 
Rebound: 8 clicks from open


----------



## ronoranina (Aug 25, 2006)

*here's mine*

frame: Giant Reign 2
rear shock: Fox RP3
fork: Marzocchi Z1 FR SL
bars: EA 70 monkeybar 25.4 mm
stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
saddle: WTB Pure V
seatpost: Race Face Evolve XC
front derailleur: Shimano LX
rear derailleur: Sram X.9
brakes: Hayes Nine 6 inch rotors front & back
headset: Giant integrated
wheelset: WTB Speed Disc Trail
front tire: Panaracer Fire XC 2.1
rear tire: Kenda Nevengal 1.95 
rear cogs: Sram PG-980, 11-34
cranks: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
hubs: DT Swiss Cerit w/ 20 mm Formula front through axle
shifters: Sram X.7
pedals: MSHBKS

weight: approx 34lbs
rider: 6'2'' , 170lbs


----------



## Drumset Rumble (Dec 13, 2006)

Dude - 

that is a sweet ass bike. I'm surprised steel doesn't dominate the hardtail market. I'm about to build up a Nashbar signature steel frame... very similar specs to yours. (Yours beats it on looks though)

nice.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

04 Trek liquid
Deetrax
Weirwolf 2.3 out back and 2.5 up front.
Sherman Flick
Fox Talas RL rear
Answer Protapers
Race Face Diablous 50mm stem
ODI Ruffians
1x9 with XT Cranks XT rear der
Crank Bros Eggs and wellgo flats
e13 SRS
Hayes Nine's with Bonz Levers (8" front and rear)
Cane creek Tank Jump headset 
WTB Camo Pure V
Vistalight setup for those dark rides.
Bill The Deer Skull (found on last weekday ride we did.)


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

NE_fsrxc said:


> I have the 05 FSRxc. How'd you get the extra mm in the back? Longer shock?


Sorry this is one crazy post, I missed your post.

Longer shock, I the original shock came with a 1.25 in travel this one came with 1.50 inches.


----------



## maimonel (Jul 8, 2006)

*rmb slayer*

slayer 90 06 +66sl ata07


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

maimonel said:


> slayer 90 06 +66sl ata07


Nice slayer!! the 66 looks awesome on that frame! :thumbsup:


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

My budget monster.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

timehoc said:


> My budget monster.


Sweet monster!! :thumbsup:


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

Timehoc nice looking Norco, must say your budget is much bigger than mine...


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

willis.4 said:


> Timehoc nice looking Norco, must say your budget is much bigger than mine...


Thanks everything was pieced together via Ebay and Craigslist. For instance...the Pike cost more than the frame and shock. :thumbsup:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

timehoc said:


> My budget monster.


That is not a budget bike. I know this, cuz I want it. :thumbsup:

Ant


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1166221/
Nicolai Helius Fr
Light winter set-up but Helius is going to be different next week(Fox suspension)
Fork:Magura Menja 130mm
Rear Shock:Manitou 4-way air
Sram X9 gripshift +derailleurs
Hone cranks
Avid Juicy7 carbon brakes
Wheels:rear Hadley/D521
front XT /XM 819 UST
Tires:Scwalbe Ice-Spiker 304


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Nicolai Helius Fr Winter set-up:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1166221/


----------



## Phil~M (May 5, 2006)

Meduim 06 Enduro with DHX 4
Zoke "All Mountain 2 ETA" forks
Stout "Skraxle" 9mm QR front hub
XT rear hub
Mavix X223 rims
Continental Vertical 2.3 tyres
Specialized 2.2 inner tubes
LX front mech 
X9 rear mech
X7 Shifters
Hone double and bash cranks, with chromoly axle and steel pedal inserts
Juicy 5, 203mm front, 185mm rear
Blackspire Stinger chain guide
Easton Havoc 50mm stem
Truvativ AM handlebars
SDG I Beam post
SDG Bel Air ST I Beam Saddle
ODI lock-on grips

Weighs around the 32lb mark - cant go lower without throwing more money at it, or risking breaking something! It does what its supposed to do very well as it is 

Heres a slightly blurry action pic from Sunday, which was spent at a semi-local DH and XC venue in the Forest of Dean (UK). Spent the morning messing around on the DH course, then headed over to the red-grade XC loop after. Proof I think that you can almost have one bike to cover everything...


----------



## BourneKiller (Dec 14, 2006)

30.55 lbs w/ pedals & saddle.

SRAM x9 components, Juicy 7s on front and Juicy 5s on the rear. Fox Talas RL forks... good stuff


----------



## frazzle (Nov 26, 2005)

*Commencal 6 FR*

woops dobble post


----------



## frazzle (Nov 26, 2005)

*Commencal 6 FR*









Frame Size & Color: Small Commencal 6.2 fr frame in silver with ajustable head angle 
* Fork:'06 454 dual air pikes
* Rear Shock: manitou 4-way
* Brakes: frount 185 hope mini, 160 shamano lx rear
* Cranks:RaceFace ride XC 
* Front Derailleur:XT
* Rear Derailleur:07 XT
* Cassette:XT
* Shifters: deore
* Chain: XT
* Pedals: DMR V8
* Stem:Easton vice 60mm
* Handlebar: Easton midrise EA70
* Seatpost: Thomson teliscopic
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V / SDG bel air
* Headset: Canecreek S2
* Grips: ODi Ruffan
* Front Tire: Maxis highroller 2.3" single ply 60a
* Rims: Mavic EX321 frount/ alex rims dp20(soon to be 321)
* Rear Tire: Maxis highroller 2.3" single ply 60a
* Hubs: hope Pro2 frount/ unknowen(soon to be pro2)
* Skewers: Maxle 20mm frount/ cheap back(soon to be hope)
* Weight: not sure, it's not heavy for an AM rig
it gets used for DH and XC

frazzle


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That's one mighty nice Commencal right there!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Totally agree.. sweet Commencal, frazzle!


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: Small Morewood Shova (soon to be powdered black) w/swinger 4way air
* Fork: 2007 AM1 SL (currently back at Marzo for rebuild
* Brakes: 2007 Juicy 7 8" front 7" rear (not pictured)
* Cranks: FSA Gravity Lite w/DRS
* Front Derailleur: Sram XGen
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Pedals: Speedplay drillium/Mallet C's
* Stem: RF Diablous
* Handlebar: RF Diablous
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: SDG BelAir RL Ti rails
* Bottom Bracket: FSA DH platinum
* Cassette: Sram 990
* Headset: King
* Grips: Cane Creek lockon
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.5 DH casing
* Front Rim: Syncros DH32
* Front Hub/Skewer: Ringle Addah 20mm
* Rear Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.35 xc casing
* Rear Rim: Syncros DH32
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Ringle Addah 12mm reduced to 10mm bolt on
*Shifters: Sram X9
* Weight: 35lbs


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

nice bike VinnyCactus - why are you going to paint it?


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

well, i was going to get a new frame but I then got a roof instead. plus i was looking at getting the sinister passion but has not been released yet. i'm doing black powder to keep the black and white theme. its all about aesthetics


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

It took a long time, but it's finally here and ready to ride.
Frame Size & Color: Large Diamondback Mission 3, powedercoat gunmetal grey with Fox rp23
* Fork: 2007 Pike 454 Dual Air
* Brakes: 2007 Hayes 9 carbon, 7" front 6" rear
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo
* Front Derailleur: Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Shimano 520
* Stem: Easton Vice
* Handlebar: Easton monkeylite
* Seatpost: Easton EA 50
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
* Cassette: Sram 980
* Headset: FSA Orbit
* Grips: Stock DB grips (need to change when I find some ergon enduros)
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 stick e
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle SOS
* Front Hub/Skewer: no idea
* Rear Tire: Kenda NEvegal 2.35 stick e (might change to small block 8)
* Rear Rim: Sun Ringle SOS
* Rear Hub/Skewer: no idea
*Shifters: Sram X9
* Weight: 32lbs? Maybe less, dont have a way to tell










The bike gets the bed till I'm ready to sleep. I'm currently sharing a 140 sq ft dorm, finding room for things is fun.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

BikinAggie said:


> It took a long time, but it's finally here and ready to ride.
> Frame Size & Color: Large Diamondback Mission 3, powedercoat gunmetal grey with Fox rp23
> * Fork: 2007 Pike 454 Dual Air
> * Brakes: 2007 Hayes 9 carbon, 7" front 6" rear
> ...


Sweet bike, BikinAggie!

Just make sure your brakes are perfectly bled, otherwise any air in the lines will go to the calipers while it stays upsidedown on the bed...


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

The lbs has taken care of that, brakes work great even after a few days of bed time.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Here's my Ibex Atlas Expert*

Latest addition to the stable, and my new primary ride, an Ibex Atlas Expert :thumbsup: . Here are the specs:

Frame: Single-Pivot 6061 Aluminum - 5" Travel 
Fork: Manitou Minute 1:00 - 130mm Travel
w/ Remote Lockout & Air* 
Rear Shock: Manitou Split RP w/ Platform Plus 
Shifters: SRAM X9 Trigger 
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT 
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 
Crankset: TruVativ Stylo 3.3 (44/32/22T) 
Cassette: Shimano XT (11-34T) 
Chain: KMC X9 
Brakes: Avid Juicy-7 Hydraulic Disc Brakes 
Levers: Avid Juicy-7 
Rims: Sun SOS P1 Mid-Width Rims 
Hubs: Novatec 4/2 Sealed Bearing Hubs 
Spokes: Richmond 14G Black Stainless 
Tires: WTB Moto Raptor Race 26" x 2.24 
Headset: Cane Creek ZS-3 
Stem and Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Seatpost Clamp: Hershey Racing aluminum billet
Handlebars: Race Face Deus XC
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race FR 
Pedals: Time Atac
Added Bling: Blue Custom "Atlas" themed spacer, bar plugs, and top cap

Very nice, lightweight single pivot AM ride. It comes in at around 31 lbs. Minimal riding time on it so far, but here's a link to a thread in the Ibex forum with ride report info that will be updated for the first month, to include local trail rides and a trip to Ray's MTB Indoor Park.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=268721

Bob


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Latest addition to the stable, and my new primary ride, an Ibex Atlas Expert :thumbsup: . Here are the specs:
> 
> Frame: Single-Pivot 6061 Aluminum - 5" Travel
> Fork: Manitou Minute 1:00 - 130mm Travel
> ...


Congrats, Bob!

It looks great!!

Enjoy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mondraker (Feb 8, 2007)

Here´s My Mondraker Foxy (yeah I know, silly name). You might be interested to see it ´cause I don´t think You get these in the US (or the same frame with a different name on it; Poisen, Hai ...).

* Frame Size & Color: Mondraker Foxy 21"
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain SL 
* Shock: Fox DHX 5 Air
* Brakes: XT 4 caliber 
* Cranks: Truvativ Firex
* Front Derailleur: Schimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Schimano XT
* Pedals: GT Platform
* Stem: ON OFF Morph
* Handlebar: Amoeba
* Seatpost: ON OFF
* Saddle: Selle San Marco Aero
* Bottom Bracket: 
* Cassette: Schimano Deore
* Headset: Cane Creek Semi
* Grips: Bontrager Log On
* Front Tire: IRC Trialbear 2,25
* Front Rim: Sun Single Track
* Front Hub/Skewer: Vetlec DH
* Rear Tire: IRC Trialbear 2,25
* Rear Rim: Sun Single Track
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Velto DH
* Weight: 31 lb (14Kg)


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

*my heckler!*

here is my AM ride:

Frame: '06 Santa Cruz Heckler ano silver, med., 5.63" travel
Fork: '06 rockshox Pike coil, 3.75 - 5.5" adjustable travel
Rear shock: Fox DHX coil
Wheels: '05 Mavic Crossmax Xl
Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove DTC, 2.35"
Rear tire: Hutchinson Barracuda MRC med., 2.3"
Brakes: Avid BB7 mechanicals
Casette: Shimano XT 11-34
Crankset: Shimano LX hollowtech II, 22-32-Bashguard(BBG Mountain Man)
with a homemade plexiglass inner chain guide
Chain: Shimano XT
Rear deraillleur: Shimano XTR
Front deraillleur:Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano dual control
Stem: Fsa fr 230, 75 mm
handlebars: Answer Protaper
Lockon grips
Pedals: Shimano pd647 spd
Seatpost: easton
saddle: WTB Speed V
Weight: about 31.5 lbs.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Frame: '06 specialized endro 140mm travel
Fork: '06 rockshox revolution 426 dual air 130mm travel
Rear shock: Fox DHX air 3.0
Wheels: Sos with xt hubs
Front Tire: Spesh 2.4 enduro pro
Rear tire: Spesh 2.4 enduro pro
Brakes: XT hydros
Casette: Shimano XT 11-34
Crankset: Stylo custom ( soon to be XTR) 22-32-Bashguard with chain guide
Chain: sram
Rear deraillleur: sram x9
Front deraillleur:Shimano XT
Shifters: Sram x9
Stem: Thompson
handlebars: Race face diabolus dh risser bar
Lockon grips
Pedals: wellgo cheapies
Seatpost: thompson setback
saddle: Spesh hollow rail
Weight: about 29.5 lbs.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

^^I'm digging that Heckler^^

Uno mas Nomad :0

*Frame* 06 Santa Cruz Nomad
*Fork* Fox Talas RC2
*Shock* Fox DHX 5.0
*Rims* DT Swiss 5.1D
*Hubs* Chris King ISO (20mm front, HD rear)
*Spokes* DT Swiss Champion
*Nipples* DT Swiss Prolock
*Headset* Chris King NoThreadSet
*Seatclamp* Hope QR
*Seat* SDG i-Beam
*Saddle* SDG Bel-Air ST
*Stem* Truvativ Hussefelt (Easton Havoc on order)
*Bars* Easton Monkeylite DH 
*Grips* ODI Ruffian MX
*Brakes* Hope Mono M4 (7", steel braided, 2pc rotors)
*Shifter* SRAM X.0
*Rear Derailleur* SRAM X.9 (short)
*Housing* Nokon
*Casette* SRAM PG-990
*Chain* SRAM PC-991 hollowpin
*Cranks* Truvativ Stylos (SS)
*Pedals* Crank Bros Mallet C
*Chainring* E.13 Guide Ring
*Bashguard* E.13 Supercharger
*Chain Guide* E.13 SRS
*Front Tire* WTB Weirwolf 2.5
*Rear Tire* WTB Weirwolf 2.35


----------



## pancitpalabok (Sep 26, 2005)

*Here's my 2 AM set up*

Versus Blitz 1st gen
Swinger coil 4 way
Manitou Nixon Platinum
Shimano Hone Cranks/BB
Avid BB7 185 f/r 
Xero Session wheelset w/ Minion 3.35 front/Hutchinson Spider 2.30 rear
Shimano XT rear der/ no front der
Shimano deore shifter
WTB saddle/ Thomson seatpost/ Hope collar
Easton Vice stem/ Raceface diabolus handlebar
Sram cassette/chain
e13 32 special chainguide
Shimano 424 pedals

36 lbs

re-post(upgraded)
05 Ironhorse Warrior custom
Manitou Swinger coil 3 way
Manitou Nixon Platinum
SHimano LX med cage RD/ Hone FD 
Shimano XT shifters
Shimano LX cranks/BB
Avid BB7 185f/160r/ speed dial levers
Mavic Crossride wheelset
IRC trailbear 2.25
SDG saddle/ Thomson seatpost
Syncros Bear hug stem/ Specialized Enduro handlebar
Wellgo 717 pedals
Gamut bashguard


----------



## pancitpalabok (Sep 26, 2005)

*Here's my 2 AM set up*

Versus Blitz 1st gen
Swinger coil 4 way
Manitou Nixon Platinum
Shimano Hone Cranks/BB
Avid BB7 185 f/r 
Xero Session wheelset w/ Minion 3.35 front/Hutchinson Spider 2.30 rear
Shimano XT rear der/ no front der
Shimano deore shifter
WTB saddle/ Thomson seatpost/ Hope collar
Easton Vice stem/ Raceface diabolus handlebar
Sram cassette/chain
e13 32 special chainguide
Shimano 424 pedals

36 lbs

re-post(upgraded)
05 Ironhorse Warrior custom
Manitou Swinger coil 3 way
Manitou Nixon Platinum
SHimano LX med cage RD/ Hone FD 
Shimano XT shifters
Shimano LX cranks/BB
Avid BB7 185f/160r/ speed dial levers
Mavic Crossride wheelset
IRC trailbear 2.25
SDG saddle/ Thomson seatpost
Syncros Bear hug stem/ Specialized Enduro handlebar
Wellgo 717 pedals
Gamut bashguard


----------



## Appalachian (Apr 12, 2006)

*Convertible All Mountain*

* Frame Size & Color: Mountain Cycle San Andreas DNA Grey Anodized
* Rear shock: Swinger 3-way air for steep angle geo and 4-way coil for relaxed angles
* Fork: Manitou Sherman Flick 130-150 mm
* Brakes: XT 4 pots
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve DH
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: New XT
* Pedals: 755s?
* Stem: Thomson 90mmX0 (now)
* Handlebar: 31.6 Easton EA70 (now)
* Seatpost: Thomson or Titec scoper (xc or fr)
* Saddle: WTB Pure V or Power V (xc or fr)
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face DH x-type
* Cassette: sram
* Headset: FSA Pig pro
* Grips: oury lock on
* Front Tire: Weirwolf or Motoraptor
* Front Rim: Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer:Outlaw
* Rear Tire: Weirwolf
* Rear Rim: Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer Outlaw
* Weight 34-36 lbs


----------



## Northern Soul (Jan 25, 2007)

My old i drive 3
Wheels Front Synchros gt hub
Rear Mavic xc717disc with xt hub
Cassette xt 2007
Rear Mech XT 2007
Brakes Hope mini with Goodrich Hoses
Tyers Panaracer Trailraker 2.1
Headset Chris King
Cranks Deore
Shifters xtr


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

04 Raliegh Ram 2500XT frame
Manitou Swinger 3-Way air shock
05 All Mountain 3
Race Face Prodigy cranks
SRAM SX-4 Derailer+x-7 shifter(came off my hardrock)
Gamut chain guide- Had to file a lot off of the back to clear the bottom pivot
BB5s
Rhynolytes+deore wheels
2.6" Kenda Kinetics Sticky
Bars, stem, and brake levers are temporary.

Overall a really nice bike, the derailer sucks but it probably wont last too long so Ill use it till it dies. Built it up with mostly lightly used parts. Should hold up well enough for light DH and freeride. Fits great.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Does anyone else go through this thread and save to your hdd every single bike in it? Or am I just a weido? I don't have any AM bikes, or rather I have one hartail that is my FR, XC, AM, DJ, DH (ouch), everything bike, so I like to pretend that all your bikes are MINE!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*Little Update....*

* Main purpose: Average Trail Riding
* Trail terrain: Mostly dry clayish or clayish mud
* Frame: Titus Switchblade 2004, 5" Rockers
* Frame Size: Medium
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Sexy Anodized Black / Polished Aluminum
* Shock: Fox Float R 7.875 X 2, 135 PSI Main Chamber
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain 1 2005, 130-150 travel, hybrid sprung, open-bath, 
* Brakes: Magura Louise BAT Carbon 180/160, SL Rotors
* Brake Levers: Magura Louise
* Cranks: Race Face Deus, 175mm
* Shifters: Sram X.7, 9sp
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT, 34.8, top pull, bottom swing (?)
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7
* Chain: SRAM PC-58 with Powerlink
* Pedals: Time ATAC Alium, platform clipless.
* Stem: Thomson Elite 25.4, 90mm X 5°
* Handlebar: Race Face Evolve XC Low Riser
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 31.6 X 280mm
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Stealth.
* Bottom Bracket: Integrated.
* Cassette: SRAM PG-950
* Headset: Chris King Nothreadset
* Grips: Specialized
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4.
* Front Rim: Alex Rims FD28, 32 spokes
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope XC, 32 spokes
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25"
* Rear Rim: Alex Rims FD28, 32 spokes
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb, 36pts of engagement
* Seatpost Collar: Vital 34.9mm
*** Build Weight: Heavy, but sturdy.


----------



## enduro (Jan 30, 2004)

*2006 Enduro Pro -- My best ride to date!*

* Frame Size & Color: 06 Enduro Pro (large)
* Rear Shock: 06 DHX Air 5.0 (165 psi)
* Fork: 07 36 TALAS RC2 (48 - 50 psi)
* Brakes: XT
* Shifters: 07 X.9 triggers
* Cranks: XT-FC752 22/32/bash 
* Chainguide: E.13 DRS
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: 06 X.9 (med-cage)
* Pedals: Shimano 540
* Stem:	Thomson Elite 70 x 0 deg
* Handlebar: EA70 21.5
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Laser V Stealth Ti rails
* Bottom Bracket: XT ES71
* Cassette: SRAM 971
* Chain: SRAM 951
* Headset: Chris King (black)
* Grips: ODI Rogue lock-on
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic xm819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb 20mm TA
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic xm819
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Bulb QR
* Weight: 33.35 lbs

Rider Info:
weight w/gear: 180 - 185 lbs
height: 5' 11"
Riding Style:	Aggressive AM/Light Freeride


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2006)

*My Giant Reign 2007*

My new All Mountain rig. Photos were taken at Gunung Mas Tea Plantation, West Java Indonesia

Frame Size & Color: Giant Reign 2007, size S
Fork: Fox 36 Vanilla RLC 160 mm
Brakes: Hayes 9 Hydraulic
Cranks: Shimano XT Hollowtech
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Xt 2007
Pedals: Shimano DX M647
Stem: Thompson Elite
Handlebar: Amoeba Scud
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddle: WTB
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
Cassette: Shimano XT
Headset: Giant Reign Integrated
Grips: ODI
Front Tire: Maxxis Wet Scream 2.25"
Front Rim: Sun Rim Single Track
Front Hub/Skewer: Funn
Rear Tire: Schwalbe Knobby Nick 2.25"
Rear Rim: Sun Rim Single Track
Rear Hub/Skewer; Funn
Weight: ???


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 17, 2005)

She still needs a bashring, new peddels, grips and some loving care before I can take her on a ride.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I see some of the nicest bikes on this forum!!!


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

Iron Horse 6Point6 frame, Large, DHX-A 3.0
Rock Shox Lyrik 2step
Thomson X4 70mm stem
Syncros Bulk bar
SRAM X.0 triggers
Saint front derailleur
SRAM X.0 rear derailleur
Shimano Saint brakes, 8" front, 6" rear
Race Face Evolve DH cranks, e13 DRS chainguide
Crank Bros. Acid carbon/mag pedals
Race Face seatpost
WTB Laser V saddle
DT Swiss EX 1750 wheelset
Kenda Nevegal/Blue Groove tires
Weight: 34 lbs


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is my original build.










And the new build as of Thursday.


----------



## BigToe (Nov 25, 2006)

*Old Skool meets New Skool*

Alright, so maybe not as DH oriented as some of your rigs, but I built it as an "All-Mountain" bike, so I'm dropping it into this thread... it may be old, but it has a brand new parts spec and feels just like a brand new bike, competitive with current 6" offerings. It's light, fast, incredibly stiff and handles so good it almost feels like I'm cheating!! :thumbsup:

























Frame: '98 Cannondale Super V (XL), shock mount modded to accept 7.5" x 2" I2I shock.
Swingarm: '04 Cannondale Jekyll (the other half of the 6" travel mod).
Headset: Cane Creek Double XC Short
Fork: Maverick DUC32 w/med crown + 100mm stem
Shock: 5th Element Air 7.5" I2I x 2" Stroke
Rims: Mavic 823
Hubs: Hadley Rear, Maverick Front
Spokes: DT Swiss Comp
Tires: Kenda Small Block 8, 2.1"+ Stans Sealant
Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon, 203mm front, 160mm rear
Crankset: Shimano Saint 175mm, FC-M800-3 44/32/22
Front DR: SRAM X-Gen
Rear DR: SRAM XO
Shifters: SRAM XO Twist
Chain: SRAM PC 990
Cassette: SRAM PG 990
Bars: Easton EA70 MonkeyBar, 2" rise
Grips: Ergon RM2
Seat & Post: Stock Coda Junk (soon to be replaced)

Geometry Specs:
Head angle: 68 with the fork open - 71 with it dialed down in climbing mode.
BB height: 13 1/4"
Wheelbase: 43 1/2"
Travel: 150mm front, 150mm rear
Weight: 30lbs


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Upgrades plus a better pic
Frame: '06 specialized endro 140mm travel
Fork: '06 rockshox revolution 426 dual air 130mm travel
Rear shock: Fox DHX air 3.0
Wheels: Sos with xt hubs
Front Tire: Spesh 2.3 enduro pro
Rear tire: Spesh 2.4 enduro pro
Brakes: XT hydros 4 piston
Casette: Shimano XT 11-34
Crankset:XTR 22-32-Bashguard 
Chain: sram
Rear deraillleur: sram x9
Front deraillleur:Shimano XT
Shifters: 07 Sram x9 trigger
Stem: 50mm Thompson
handlebars: Race face diabolus dh risser bar
Lockon grips
Pedals: wellgo cheapies
Seatpost: thompson setback
saddle: Spesh hollow rail
Weight: about 32.2 lbs.










Second all mountain bike for those days with more climbing than anything.

Frame: '06 motobecane fantom comp frame 3"/4"/5"
Fork: '06 Marzocchi AMsl 130mm ( soon revelation 426 air from enduro after I get some marz 66's)
Rear shock: Rock shock Mc 3.3
Wheels: WTB SpeedDisc
Front Tire: WTB Raptor 2.1
Rear tire: wtb raptor 2.1
Brakes: Hayes mechanical (Deore Hydros soon)
Casette: Shimano XT 11-34
Crankset: Truvative Isoflow (stylos soon)
Chain: sram
Rear deraillleur: Xt
Front deraillleur:Shimano XT
Shifters: Deore trigger (xt Soon)
Stem: Truvative XR (soon thomson)
handlebars: House brand rizers
Grips. Wtb
Pedals: wellgo cheapies
Seatpost: Race face(soon thomson)
saddle: WTB Speed V
Weight: about 34.6 lbs.


----------



## 97tjguzzy (Jun 8, 2006)

havent gotten any pics of it yet...her she sits in the living room.










* Frame Size & Color: 06 Preston FR
* Fork: 06 Nixon Elite
* Brakes: hayes HFX 9
* Cranks: Race Face Diabolus
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Transition step downs
* Stem: Transition
* Handlebar: Hussefelt
* Seatpost:Thompson
* Saddle: Transition Park and Ride
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Diabolus
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: lockons
* Front Tire: 2.3 Nevegal DTC
* Front Rim: rhynolite xl
* Front Hub/Skewer: xt
* Rear Tire: 2.3 Nevegal DTC
* Rear Rim: rhynolite xl
* Rear Hub/Skewer XT
* Weight:...i havent been able to weigh it...but im guessing about 36#


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Now THAT is a bike...nice job sir. I'm a bit envious. (Thou shalt not covet another man's bike...but it's sooooo hard!):madman:


----------



## thepope77 (Feb 21, 2007)

*The best looking Covert I have ever seen...*

Well, I think so anyway.

Frame: Medium Transition Covert w/DHX Air
Fork: Marzocchi Z1 RC2 ETA
Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 w/Saint rotors
Cranks/BB: Shimano Hone	
Wheelset: RhynoLite w/Saint hubs
Handlebar/Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller
Headset: FSA Pig DH
Shifters: SRAM Attack	
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Tires: Kenda Nevegal 2.5
Front Derailleur: Deore
Rear derailleur: Saint
Grips: Ruffian Lock-On

Weight: 36 lbs.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like a Florida GAtor themed bike! Nice though!!!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

A bit more FR than AM - but for me this bike will have to do a little bit of both. It is sometimes referred to as Cross-Stuntry around here.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

thepope77 said:


> Well, I think so anyway.
> 
> Frame: Medium Transition Covert w/DHX Air
> Fork: Marzocchi Z1 RC2 ETA
> ...


Is that fork a bit much for the Covert? I thought it was designed around the 140mm "lighter" AM forks like the Fox 32's.


----------



## seafarinman (Aug 21, 2005)

* 17" 2005 KHS AM1000 White
* 2003 Manitou Sherman 6"
* 2003 Avid BBDB cable disc brakes with 8: Hayes rotors
* FSA Alpha Drive (2x9) with FSA bashguard
* SRAM X.7
* Shimano XT 750
* Shimano PD-M545 SPD
* SIC LL
* Titec DH bar
* Thompson Elite 31.6x400mm
* Performance Forte Fusion saddle
* FSA ISIS drive 73x110
* Shimano XT 750
* Cane Creek S1
* ODI Lockon Ruffian
* Kenda Kinetics Stick-E 2.3
* Supergo FR wheelset 20mm thru-axle
* Kenda Kinetics Stick-E 2.3
* Supergo FR wheelset
* 33lbs

Unfortunately I haven't seen my bike since September 22nd last year I have been deployed to Kuwait but I will be back home again soon


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My Ibex...

Frame : Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Marzocchi Dropoff Triple
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Avid Juicy 5
Tyres : Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Hussefelt
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My Ibex...

Frame : Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Marzocchi Dropoff Triple
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Avid Juicy 5
Tyres : Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Hussefelt
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V


----------



## thepope77 (Feb 21, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Is that fork a bit much for the Covert? I thought it was designed around the 140mm "lighter" AM forks like the Fox 32's.


The guys at Transition have been using a 36 160mm on theirs so this fork isn't a problem. From what I understand, 160mm is the maximum for this bike.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Just your typical Heckler
I have a Fox DHX 5.0 on order to replace the 5th Element.

Frame Size & Color: Heckler/Medium/Trans Red
* Fork: Fox Vanillia 125 RLC
* Rear Shock: Progressive 5th Element Coil (350 lb)
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-9
* Cranks: Shimano LX HollowTech II
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Speedplay Frogs
* Stem: Easton EA50
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Bars (27" Wide)
* Seatpost: Easton EA50
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimano XT 9-speed
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Lizard Skin
* Front Tire: WTB WeirWolf 2.5
* Front Rim: Mavic
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss Onyx
* Rear Tire: WTB WeirWolf 2.5
* Rear Rim: Mavic
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss Onyx
* Weight: 31.5 lbs


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

looks great! which tires are you using, they look interesting...


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

JoeDesperado said:


> looks great! which tires are you using, they look interesting...


WTB WeirWolf 2.5
They hookup great roll pretty decent too.


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

I just updated my ets-x:

crossmax XL & Schwalbe Nobby Nic -> crossmax ST & Michelin XCR mud
05 Fox talas RL -> 07 Fox talas RLC
Race Face Evolve XC -> Shimano XTR cranks & pedals



















rides even better than before :thumbsup:


----------



## ki1022 (Mar 2, 2007)

Comes in at about 35 pounds. I have 2.5" Steel bead tires so thats a few extra pounds right there.


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

ki1022 said:


> Comes in at about 35 pounds. I have 2.5" Steel bead tires so thats a *few* extra pounds right there.


Hahaha!! You wish! A few might be a little, hmm, ambitious?


----------



## ki1022 (Mar 2, 2007)

SmilMick said:


> Hahaha!! You wish! A few might be a little, hmm, ambitious?


26 X 2.5", STICK-E, DH CASING, WIRE BEAD
1250g a tire (according to jensonusa.com's weight)

1250 x 2 = 2500g

2500g / 28 = 89.2~ oz.

89.2~oz / 16 = *5.58~ pounds for both tires*

If I switched to Panaracer Fire XC 2.1s at 580g a tire..

580g X 2 = 1160g

1160g / 28 = 41.2 oz.

41.6 / 16 = *2.6 pounds for both

A difference a 2.98 pounds.* Pretty decent if you ask me.

Either way its still sick...


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*My new AM rig*

OK, this year's ride is a somewhat customized Ibex Atlas Expert. Here are the specs:

Frame:Atlas 16.5 inch frame:Single-Pivot 6061 Aluminum - 5" Travel
Fork: Rock Shox Revelation 409
Rear Shock: Manitou Split RP w/ Platform Plus 
Shifters: SRAM X9 Trigger 
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT 
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 
Crankset: TruVativ Stylo 3.3 (44/32/22T) 
Cassette: Shimano XT (11-34)
Chain: KMC X9 
Brakes: Avid Juicy-7 Hydraulic Disc Brakes 
Levers: Avid Juicy-7 
Rims: Vuelta Excalibur Freeride (32 hole)
Hubs: Hope XC
Skewers: Hope
Spokes: Wheelsmith 14 gauge
Tires: Panaracer TrailBlaster 2.1
Headset: Cane Creek ZS 3
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 120mm, 10 degree 
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Seatpost Clamp: Hershey Racing
Handlebars: Race Face Deus
Grips: Syncros
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race FR 
Pedals: Time ATAC Alium
Other: Custom Atlas theme top cap, bar plugs and spacer

Weight comes in at just over 29lbs, and it's an absolute blast to ride!

Bob


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet flames, Bob!


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Heres mine.



Upgrade so far

Masterpiece post
Easton CNT riser Bar
Nobbi Nic's 2.25
Slime tubes
ODI Loc On's (What else)
990 Cassette
991 Chain


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

that enduro is a real beaut :thumbsup:


----------



## NitroDuck (Jun 23, 2006)

Here are two pics of my Teo on my first ride with it.


----------



## GTV8 (May 5, 2006)

Here are a few pics of mine. The bike actually handles fantastic with the Reba on the East coast singletrack I currently ride, but I hope to add a coil Revelation or Pike later this year.

2006 Heckler, medium gangreen w/Fox DHX 5.0 Air
fork: 05' Reba Race 115mm w/cane creek S3 +5mm headset (500mm a/c)
shifters/brakes: Shimano LX Dual Control, LX disc 180mm/f & 160mm/r rotors 
drivetrain: LX cranks w/ Goldtooth bash, LX rapid rise mid-cage rear
cables: Alligator Super Fortress cables
wheels/tires: Mavic CrossLand UST, Panaracer Fire XC Pro UST rear, Nevegal UST front
seatpost: Race Face Deus
bar/stem: Fuji 30mm O/S bar, Fuji 100mm 7deg stem
grips: Lizard Skin loc-ons
pedals: Shimano 540


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

My new Reign X1. It's pretty much bone stock, except for the Mallets:

* Frame Size & Color: '07 Giant Reign X medium / black
* Fork: Fox 36 Vanilla R
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5
* Cranks: Race Face Ride DH
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet (stock platforms pictured, I swapped on the mallets later)
* Stem: Easton Vice
* Handlebar: Easton EA50 low-rise
* Seatpost: Easton EA50 30.9
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face X-Type
* Cassette: SRAM PG-950
* Headset: not sure....looks integrated
* Grips: black
* Front Tire: Hutchinson Barracuda MRC 2.3 folding
* Front Rim: WTB Dual Duty FR
* Front Hub/Skewer: Formula Disc 20mm
* Rear Tire: Hutchinson Barracuda MRC 2.3 folding
* Rear Rim: WTB Dual Duty FR
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Formula Disc
* Weight: guessing 36-37 lbs.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

you just made me want one even more.


----------



## 0range (Dec 1, 2006)

My Cotic.

Frame : Cotic Soul M
Fork : Rock Shox Pike 454 Air UTurn
Fr Derailer : Shimano XT
Rr Derailer : Sram X9 ´07
Shifters : Sram X9
Brakes : Avid Juicy 7
Tyres : Schwalbe Big Betty
Wheelset : Hope Pro II, Mavic 721 
Crankset : Race Face /Shimano XT
Handlebar : Easton EA50 low-rise
Seatpost: USE Sumo
Headset : Hope
Stem: Hope
Pedals : Shimano 540
Saddle : Fizick Gobi


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Welcome to mtbr, 0range!!

Nice Cotic! :thumbsup:


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Santacruz Nomad medium Black Ano
Fox 36 Talas RC2
Float R
DT Swiss EX 5.1D's on DT Swiss 240s'
07 XTR chainset
XT FM
XT Cassette
XO RM
XO Shifters
Sram PC991 chain
180mm Hope Mono M4 floating braided front and back
Easton monkeylite XC CNT carbon bar
Hope 50mm 0 Degree rise Stem
Chris King Headset
ODI Yeti lock on's
Thomson elite post
Bontrager race light saddle
Panaracer Cinder 2.25 tyres
DMR V12 mag pedals

Weight:31.46lbs










And next to my Heckler which weighs about 33.5lbs:


----------



## ofrogg (Nov 29, 2005)

'06 Kona Coilair... Super fun bike.

Upgrades:
Thomson X4 Stem
Easton Carbon XC Risers
old Crankbrothers Candies (looking to get some Acid's soon)
Chris King Hubset
DT Swiss 5.1 Rims
Sapim CXRay Spokes
SRAM 990 Cassette
Maxxis Larsen TT's for the smooth 18 Road trails.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Jamis Dakar XLT 19" black
* Fork: Fox Vanilla R
* Brakes: Hayes Nine
* Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt (Stylo needs to be warrantied and is in the background...bummer)
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-Gen
* Rear Derailleur: '07 SRAM X9
* Pedals: Shimano m540 and Sun/Ringle ZuZu
* Stem: Truvativ XR
* Handlebar: Truvativ XR
* Seatpost: Truvativ XR
* Saddle: WTB Laser-V
* Bottom Bracket: truvativ gigapipe
* Cassette:SRAM pg990
* Headset: WTB zero-stack
* Grips: ODI Rogue lock-ons
* Front Tire: maxxis ignitor 2.35
* Front Rim: Syncros DS-28
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2
* Rear Tire: kenda nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Syncros DS-28
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope Pro2
* Weighti would guess 33lb


----------



## scr1be (May 16, 2005)

Marshall Willanholly said:


>


what's holding up this bike


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Look at the last photo and look closely at the rear wheel - notice some clear plexiglass or something propping it up? I can see it.


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

I see that schit too


----------



## NitroDuck (Jun 23, 2006)

its a stick photoshoped out using the clone stamp, right?


----------



## Andino (Oct 27, 2005)

that's a sweet way to take pics lol


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

07 Medium Reign 3 with delicious upgrades
Truvativ holzfeller cockpit and cranks (howitzer BB)
Pike 454 coil
Fox Float R 
Sram X9 drivetrain
PG990 cassette
Shimano Deore hydros (which are awesome by the way)
2.35 stick-E kenda nevegals
wellgo pedals
WTB pure V seat
Alex DP20 rims on WTB laserdisk 20mm and Q-lite Hubs
laced with dt-swiss competition spokes

Love it so far.


----------



## antti k. (Nov 15, 2005)

Frame : Giant Reign 18"
Shock : Fox float rp23
Fork : RS Pike 426
Fr Derailer : Shimano LX gold
Rr Derailer : Shimano LX gold
Shifters : Shimano Ultegra
Brakes : Shimano XT 8" rotors
Tyres : WTB 2,5" Timberwolves / soon Mutanoraptors
Wheelset : Mavic F219 Disc, Mavic EX721
Crankset : Shimano Hone plus RPM bash and MRP long range patrol 2-ring guide
Cockpit : Thomson 70mm and Azonic CF1 carbon bars. Carbon post coming.
Headset : FSA 
Pedals : Shimano DX
Saddle : Selle Italia due

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1305153/

Dunno how to upload the image...:blush:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

antti k. said:


> Dunno how to upload the image...:blush:


Nice bike! :thumbsup: 
Mr.P

Here you are:


----------



## antti k. (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks mate!


----------



## bigeazy77 (Apr 2, 2006)

my all mountain rumble


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*I'm blue with envy*



sdwKubed said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Knolly Delerium T with a DHX 5.0 Air
> * Fork: 2007 Marz 66SL ATA
> * Brakes: Hope Mono M4 8"
> * Cranks: Race Face Atlas
> ...


I'm waiting for the day when mine comes, whenever that is. Nice bike, man, nice bike.


----------



## www.martin-bike.com (May 17, 2005)

*Santa Cruz Nomad*

Changed since taking these shots:
- 2007 Fox Van 36 RC2 160mm
- Maxxis Ignitor rear tire
- SDG Bel Air snow camo titanium rail seat


















































































Martin
www.martin-bike.com


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

so shiny - go out and get it dirty will ya!


----------



## mtbhermit (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, that's got to be the shiniest bike I've seen! Looks great.


----------



## www.martin-bike.com (May 17, 2005)

. . .


----------



## www.martin-bike.com (May 17, 2005)

My girlfrind finger polishes it for hours after each ride with Brasso!


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

Not really an AM bike, but more than a racebred XC bike. Not much to look at, but I'll post anyway.

Frame Size & Color: Jamis Eureka 
* Fork: 05 Magura Asgard 100
* Brakes: BB7 8"/6"
* Cranks: Shimano
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Deore
* Pedals: Shimano
* Stem: Titec
* Handlebar: Azonic Dbl Wall
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: Viscount
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: sram 
* Headset: FSA
* Grips:
* Tires: Panaracer Fire XC
* Rims: FSA XC-300
* Front Hub: FSA
* Rear Hub: FSA
* Weight: 28


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

just bought mine yesterday


























































06 enduro expert
Shimano hubs
sun rims i think
Juicy Seven break levers/disc breaks 8" rotors
Shimano SRAM X-7 shifters
FOX DHX 5.0 Frame shock
FOX 36 Talas R forks
Shimano SRAM X-9 Rear deraileur
Shimano Deore L-X Front deraileur
Cane Creek Headset
TRUVATIV Stylo cranks


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

This is all mountain for me right now


----------



## awareham83 (May 14, 2007)

First post, just got it all together today, Can't wait to take her for a ride! :cornut:









* Frame Size & Color: '05 Jamis Dakar XLT 2.0
* Fork: '06 Minute 3
* Brakes: 203mm Avid juicy sevens
* Cranks: Shimano Saint
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Platforms
* Handlebar: Old cheap scott
* Seatpost: Truvativ
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: WTB
* Rims: Sun Rhyno Lytes
* Hubs/Skewers: Shimano XT
* Weight: 34lbs


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Nicely done, awareham83!

Welcome to mtbr!  (or at least to posting on mtbr  )


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Finally, my bike is as I wanted it to be  Took me about half a year to complete switching the frames, parts and get some new stuff together.
































































Also, here's a list of the weight:










So far, the best bike I ever rode and ever owned.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Awesome slayer, Radical! :thumbsup:

very light build!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

jeez, that bike is awesome. nice build.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Radical_53 said:


> Finally, my bike is as I wanted it to be  Took me about half a year to complete switching the frames, parts and get some new stuff together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW
      
This is one damn great looking bike


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy Crap! That's a gorgeous bike right there. Ride it like it deserves to be ridden.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks alot guys! :thumbsup: For sure it's ridden like it deserves it  This bike makes me want to go faster and faster each time I sit on it. Honestly the nicest ride I ever owned!


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

*2006 Nomad*

Marzocchi 66VF 170mm fork 
Fox DHXcoil (swapped out the DHXair)
Azonic Outlaw wheelset w/ Continental 2.5 Diesel tires (swapped out Gravity 2.3s)
Magura Gustav brakes w/ 7" rotors F/R 
SRAM XO rear. Derailleur 
SRAM 8spd cassette 
SRAM Powerlink Chain 
Shimano XT F. Derailleur 
Truvativ Holzfeller 22-32 cranks 
Truvativ GigaPipe TeamDH Bottom Bracket 
CrankBros. Mallet M pedals
E.13 DRS chainguide & bashguard 
Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm stem 
WTB headset
BBB Freebar- Rise: 40mm, Backsweep: 9 degrees, Width: 690mm. 
BBB Freeride lock-on grips 
Syncros Race-Derived seatpost 
Bontrager Select Saddle

Total weight: 38.7lb


----------



## [email protected] Bicycle (Apr 25, 2007)

*1996 Trek Y-11*





1996 Trek Y-11(bought new in 96')
Carbon Frame
Synchros Carbon Riser Bar
Ritchey 90mm Stem
Manitou Relic Super Air fork 5 in travel
Fox Float Rear shock 4 in travel
Time Atac Carbon Pedals
1 speed
25.5 lbs


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Bombardier said:


> *2006 Nomad*
> 
> Marzocchi 66VF 170mm fork
> Fox DHXcoil (swapped out the DHXair)
> ...


Hey hey BombMan whatup?


----------



## M C STORM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Pipedream Torero 5.5*










* Frame Size & Color: ------------- *2007 Pipedream Torero 5.5*
* Fork: ----------------------------------- *Pike 454 Air U-Turn / X-Fusion O2 PVA*
* Brakes: ------------------------------- *Shimano XT / Hope 160 & 203mm Floating Rotors*
* Cranks: ------------------------------- *Shimano XT Hollotech II*
* Front Derailleur: ------------------- *Shimano XT*
* Rear Derailleur: -------------------- *Sram X0*
* Pedals: ------------------------------- *DMR V8 / Shimano M545*
* Stem: --------------------------------- *Thomson Elite*
* Handlebar: --------------------------- *FSA K-Force Carbon*
* Seatpost: ---------------------------- *Thomson Elite*
* Saddle: ------------------------------- *Specialized Rival Ti*
* Bottom Bracket: ------------------ *Shimano XT Hollotech II* 
* Cassette: ---------------------------- *Shimano XT*
* Headset: ----------------------------- *Chris King NoThreadset*
* Grips: --------------------------------- *Imperial lock On*
* Front Tire: --------------------------- *Panaracer Cinder 2.25 Kevlar*
* Front Rim: -------------------------- *Mavic XM819 Disc*
* Front Hub/Skewer: -------------- *Hope Pro II*
* Rear Tire: --------------------------- *Panaracer Cinder 2.25 Kevlar*
* Rear Rim: -------------------------- *Mavic XM819 Disc*
* Rear Hub/Skewer --------------- *Hope Pro II*
* Weight ------------------------------ *30.5lbs*

:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Looking good, M C STORM! :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Pipedream? Link to a web site?

Nice bike!


----------



## M C STORM (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments

www.pipedreamcycles.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## matiasls (Oct 2, 2006)

*This is my piggy !!!*

Well, here's a real (heavy) AM bike... Is it just me, or most of the bikes posted here are Freeride oriented. 

* Frame Size & Color: KHS AM 1000 (M)
* Fork: 06 Vanilla RLC
* Brakes: Hayes MX2 (changing soon to BB7's)
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Suntour ???
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X7
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Handlebar: Truvativ DH Riser Bar
* Seatpost: Ritchey
* Saddle: Velo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: SRAM 
* Headset: Cane Creek S8
* Tires: WTB Weirwolf 2.35
* Wheelset: Mavic CrossRide
* Weight: 34.1:eekster:


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

*Downieville Darling*



*2006 Reign1*
60mm Holzfeller (_confidence inspiring_)
Lizard Skins Lock-Ons (_stock were small diameter_)
M647 (_good pedal_)
2.5 Blue Groove (_Minion next_)
2.35 High Roller (_hooks up_)
Cable re-route (_a must for older Reigns_)


*Next Up*
Speed Ball R
DRS
*Weight?* _Unknown_

_This rig is proving to be a solid performer without stressing the beer budget... _


----------



## bmc (Jun 30, 2007)

www.martin-bike.com said:


> Changed since taking these shots:
> - 2007 Fox Van 36 RC2 160mm
> - Maxxis Ignitor rear tire
> - SDG Bel Air snow camo titanium rail seat
> ...


Is that bike ia a humidity crib?

Looks awesome, but how long can it look like that when used all mountain?

Cheers

Bryan


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ibex Atlas up dated :cornut:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Feb 15, 2006)

*hustler*

* Frame Size & Color: Cove Hustler 19.5" Pixie Blue
* Fork: 66SL (now Pike Air U Turn)
* Brakes: Shimano Saint
* Cranks: RaceFace Evolve XC
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X-7
* Pedals: Time Freeride
* Stem: RaceFace Evolve XC II
* Handlebar: Easton EC70 MonkeyLite CNT
* Seatpost: RaceFace Deus
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace ISIS Platinum
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: FSA Pig DH Pro
* Grips: FaceFace Diabolus
* Front Tire: Specialised Adrenalin 2.2
* Front Rim: Mavic F219 (to be DT 5.1)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Formula (to be Hope Pro II)
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3
* Rear Rim: Mavic F219 (to be DT 5.1)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT (to be Hope Pro II)
* Weight: No Idea


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

*My Niota*

* Frame Size & Color: ------------- 2004 Litespeed Niota AL
* Fork: ----------------------------------- Fox Van RL 125mm
* Brakes: ------------------------------- Shimano XT 
* Cranks: ------------------------------- Shimano XT 
* Front Derailleur: ------------------- Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: -------------------- Shimano XT
* Pedals: ------------------------------- Time ATAC
* Stem: --------------------------------- Kore 90mm
* Handlebar: --------------------------- Easton EA70
* Seatpost: ---------------------------- Thomson Elite
* Saddle: ------------------------------- WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket: ------------------ Shimano XT Hollotech 
* Cassette: ---------------------------- Sram 990
* Headset: ----------------------------- Cane Creek
* Grips: --------------------------------- Oury
* Front Tire: --------------------------- Specialized Enduro 2.4 2Bliss
* Front Rim: -------------------------- Mavic Crossmax Enduro
* Front Hub/Skewer: -------------- Specialized Resolution 2.3 2Bliss
* Rear Tire: --------------------------- Panaracer Cinder 2.25 Kevlar
* Rear Rim: -------------------------- Mavic Crossmax Enduro
* Rear Hub/Skewer --------------- Mavic Crossmax Enduro
* Weight ------------------------------ 28.8 lbs


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll play too
* Frame Size & Color: Turner RFX large black
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain SL1
* Brakes: Avid BB7 8” front 7” rear
* Cranks: Race Face Diablous
* Front Derailleur: X9
* Rear Derailleur: X9
* Pedals: Old Crusty Shimano
* Stem: Thomson Elite X4 (on order)
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Light DH Carbon riser (on order)
* Seatpost: FSA FR-200 Alloy Seatpost
* Saddle: WTB Speed V progell Saddle
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Diablous
* Cassette: Sram PG-980 Cassette
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Yeti Hardcore Grips
* Front Tire: IRC FreedomcrossTrailbear 26 x 2.25
* Front Rim: Dt Swiss 5.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley w/ 20mm axle
* Rear Tire: IRC FreedomcrossTrailbear 26 x 2.25
* Rear Rim: Dt Swiss 5.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley w/ Salsa skewer
* Weight: 34lbs 7oz as I ride it with seat bag & computer


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

M C STORM said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> www.pipedreamcycles.com
> 
> :thumbsup:


MC, nice ride mate :thumbsup:


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Enduro Elite 2006*

My enduro elite 2006










RS pike 409 140mm
dhx air 4.0
truvativ stylo crankset
blackspire chainguide/bash guard
x9 rear /LX front/x7 triggers
Avid Juicy 5 203 front/185 rear

This bike handles everthing you'll throw at it !


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Enduro Elite 2006*

My enduro elite 2006

https://i1.pinkbike.com/photo/1391/pbpic1391791.jpg

RS pike 409 140mm
dhx air 4.0
truvativ stylo crankset
blackspire chainguide/bash guard
x9 rear /LX front/x7 triggers

This bike handles everthing you'll throw at it !


----------



## fancypantscaliboy (May 15, 2007)

*Tomac Snyper*

5 and 5....I think it's the best travel for true do it all riding.


----------



## wacopacco (Jun 17, 2007)

new pedals and bashguard


----------



## DWC (May 15, 2007)

*Harvey Cycles Laurel Mountain*

Just got it this week and have only gotten one ride in. I love it so far, still needs some tweaking to get the fit just right. Build specs:

Frame: Laurel Mountain 20" flat black w/ Manitou Swinger 3-way Air rear shock
Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain 3
Front der.: Shimano XT
Rear der.: Sram X.9
Shifters: Sram X.7
Brakes: Avid BB7 mech. discs
Cranks: Race Face Ride XC
Headset: Cane Creek S-2
Handlebars: Easton EA50 riser bar
Stem: Easton
Seatpost: Easton
Wheelset: Mavic 317's w/ XT hubs
Grips: Race Face lock-on
Saddle:WTB Speed V comp
Pedals: Shimano M540
Bottom bracket: Race Face isis
Cassette: Sram 970 (11-34T)
Tires Kenda Nevegal 2.1

Daniel


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Transition Covert


*Frame: *Small, White
*Fork: *08' Fox 36 TALAS RC2
*Shock: *Fox Float RP23
*Headset: *Chris King
*Stem: *Bontrger
*Handle Bar: *Truvativ
*Grips: *ODI Rogue Lock-On
*Shifters: *Deore
*Seat Post: *Thomson Elite 
*Saddle: *WTB SpeedV
*Cranks/BB: *RaceFace Atlas with DH BB cups
*Pedals: *XTR
*Front Derailleur: * Deore
*Rear Derailleur: *XTR
*Cassette: *XT
*Chain: *XT
*Front Wheel: * FUNN Bullet/Mavix XM321
*Rear Wheel: * XT/Mavic XM321 
*Tires: * Weirwolf 2.3
*Brakes: * 180mm Juicy 7

Some stuff is temporary, like the stem/handlebar and the 160mm rotor on the front. Waiting to figure out how long of a stem I want then getting Thomson. Need to find a post mount 185mm adapter, QBP is all out till September. Deore shifters getting replaced with either XTR or XT whatever the highest is without multi-release, not a fan of that. Just built it the other day so I have some tweaking to do.


----------



## robfairbrother (Aug 1, 2007)

*2005 Specialized SX Trail*

* Frame Size & Color: ------------- Size M Black/Bronze
* Fork: ----------------------------------- 2007 Marzocchi All Mountain SL 1
* Brakes: ------------------------------- Hayes Nine DH
* Cranks: ------------------------------- Shimano XT 
* Front Derailleur: ------------------- Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: -------------------- Shimano XT
* Pedals: ------------------------------- Gusset Slim Jim
* Stem: --------------------------------- Spank 1.5
* Handlebar: --------------------------- Spank Lounge Bar
* Seatpost: ---------------------------- Syncros Derived
* Saddle: ------------------------------- WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: ------------------ Race Face Atlas
* Cassette: ---------------------------- Shimano XT
* Headset: ----------------------------- Cane Creek S8
* Grips: --------------------------------- Lizzard Skins Lock-on
* Front Tire: --------------------------- IRC El Gato 2.2
* Front Rim: -------------------------- Sun Single Track
* Front Hub/Skewer: -------------- Commencal 20mm
* Rear Tire: --------------------------- IRC El Gato 2.2
* Rear Rim: -------------------------- Sun Single Track
* Rear Hub/Skewer --------------- Commencal QR


----------



## robfairbrother (Aug 1, 2007)

Forgot to add

This has just been fully rebuilt, New Forks (replaces old Manitou Nixons) New wheel set to accomodate the 20mm front axle. Replaced the troublesome 5th Element shock with Fox DHX 5 on specialized waranty.


----------



## chintastic (Mar 4, 2007)

brand new nomad
headset:chris king
handle bars:ea70 monkey bar
grips: odi
shifters: 08 xt
brakes:juicy 7s with 203 rotors
fork: 36 van rc2
shock: dhx 5 coil
pedals: shimano pd 545
wheels: crossmax sx
tires: kenda nevegal
stem: thomson x4 elite
seatpost: race face evolve xc
saddle: WTB rocket v
crank: 08 xt crank
front der: 08 xt front der
rear der : 08 xt rear der
cassette : 970 xtr group cassette
weight was 33.46 lbs before changing cassette from junk to 970 xtr dont know about now


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

2005 Raleigh Ram 3500 XT (6"/7")
(Currently in 6" mode)
07 Marz Z1 RV
Swinger 6-way
E-thirteen chainguide & bashguard
Saint cranks
Saint rear derrailleur
Saint shifter
Saint thru axle hubs (f/r)
Saint 8" complete brake system
Azonic A-frame pedals
Azonic seatpost
Salsa seatpost clamp
Bontrager Big Earl 710mm handlebar
Bontrager Earl 50mm stem
Orbit Z headset
WTB Power V DH saddle
Sun Rhyno Lite rims (black)
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5" (front)
Maxxis High Roller DH 2.5" (rear)
Stan's tubeless kit

(pictures show the bike with my Hayes brakes and 8"/6" rotors...however, it now has full Saint brakes with 8"/8" rotors.)


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Frame : Custom White Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Devalved Manitou Sherman Slider Plus
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Avid Juicy 5 w/ Galfer Pads
Tyres : 2.5 Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Holzefeller with FSA bash
BB : Truvativ Howitzer
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V
Rear Axle : Azonic Momentum Axle
Grips : White Oneals


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

*07 Chumba XCL*

Pike SL
SingleTrack/Marzocchi 20mm front, 5.1D/Hope Pro2 rear
X9 shifters/ rear derailleur, XT E-type front
EA70 seatpost, Ritchey Pro 100mm stem, Mary bars
Truvative Stylo AM cranks, 990 Hollow pin chain
BB7 8" front/6" rear.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Drinking the Knolly Kool-Aid*

Happy Birthday to me.

Large Black Anodized Knolly Delirium T
Fox DHX-Air 5.0 Rear Shock
Magura Wotan Fork
Magura Louise BAT 8" brakes
Hone cranks
Thompson stem and post
WTB Pure V saddle
Race Face Atlas bars
SRAM X9 shifters, rear deraileur,
XT front der
E13 DRS bash and guide
DT Swiss 340 hubs
DT Swiss 5.1 rims
Kenda Nev's 2.35 DTC

36.4 lbs

(currently running a loaner Kona stem until the Thompson is in )

regards,

michael


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

sssweeeet ride!! the wotan is such a nice fork.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

2006 enduro

06 marzocchi all mountain SL 150mm
fox dhx 3 ( soon to be dhx5 coil)
07 Sram x9 shiffters
06 x9 rear derailure
50mm Thomson stem
Race face diablous riser bars
raceface evolve seatpost
Specialized seat
06 xtr cranks
custom sos enduro rims
2.4 specialized enduro pro tires
odi lock on grips
shimano xt 4 pot brakes with 6" rotors
weight is around 30lbs


----------



## kmac222 (Dec 10, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 2006 XL Santa Cruz Heckler, Black Annodized
* Fork: Fox Talas RLC
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Shimano LX 3 ring, soon to be a new Race Face Diabolus single ring
* Front Derailleur:Shimano Lx
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Crappy flats
* Stem: WTB
* Handlebar: WTB
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano...
* Cassette: Sram something
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: WTB lock on
* Front Tire: WTB Wierwolf LT 2.55
* Front Rim: Mavic 321 on DT Swiss 340 hub
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT
* Rear Tire: WTB Wierwolf 2.3
* Rear Rim: Mavic 321 laced around DT Swiss Onyx hub
* Rear Hub/Skewer ....
* Weight 31 ish

MTBR isnt letting me upload pics right now, but here are my specs. I am 6' 6", 230ish, so this is more of an XC bike for me.https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

*Ok*

Mine! 


















































































I hope you like her. :thumbsup:


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Some updates to my 6.6*

Installed a new TALAS 36









So I have to change the brake, too (okay, I don't "have to"... but.. well... )









Now I will have to finish all the jobs before weekend comes


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

TC3 that is one sick 6.6. How do you like the 08 36? How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

R1D3R said:


> TC3 that is one sick 6.6. How do you like the 08 36? How much does that thing weigh?


I don't know, cuz' I just mounted it up...
It weighs 33 lbs even.


----------



## Mr. (Dec 11, 2006)

*My Mojo*

Ibis Mojo (mine is the black one, wife's the green)
X-Large Nude Frame
Wheels: Custom build Hope Pro II on DT Swiss 5.1's
Tires: Panaracer Fire XC 2.1 (R), Rampage 2.4 (F)
Fork: RS Pike
Drivetrain: Sram x7, PC-990, Xgen FD, Jagwire cables, Truvativ Stylo cranks, Shimano DX platforms
Brakes: Formula Bianco
Others: Thompson seat post, stem, FSA carbon bars, Yeti lock on grips, WTB seat


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet his & hers, Mr.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## vintage (Oct 21, 2006)

DAMN YOU MR.. I had just convinced myself that I cannot get an Ibis Mojo and then you go and post pictures that make them look even more desirable. 

Must not buy new bike - no its no good I'm gonna have to get one. NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

Fight the urge. Fight it!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

*My Prophet*

Fork - AM3
Shock - Evolver ISX4
Stem/Bars - Deity 31.8
Chain Tensioner - Blackspire Stinger
Bashguard - E.13 Supercharger
Brakes - Code
Cranks - MRP Bones Chro-Mo
Pedals - 5050XX
Saddle - Deity FR/DH
Grips - Oury


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong...I thought the Prophet was a long legged XC bike....? I was just perplexed by the Codes, I guess. How are they BTW?


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

It can be used for XC (although I would think a true XCer would prefer a lighter bike with less travel), but I use mine for AM and little DH. I found a good deal on the Codes (was going to upgrade to Juicys) and I do love 'em. Takes some getting used to as they're hyper powerful; but this for me means you only need to lightly squeeze the lever which obviously means less hand fatigue and better control. Good brakes are good brakes; not sure why people say you need to be a fat arse to use Codes; I'm fairly thin and dig 'em just fine! That said, the Code 5s are out now I think and seem like a good deal. They've already popped up on the 2008 Perp.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*mine*

here's my RMB Blizzard:still want to make a few changes (crankset,/x9 stuff and beefier fork)

frame:17.5" reynolds 853-white/grey
fork:marzocchi exr 100mm
brakes:avid bb5
cranks:shimano lx hollowtech
fr der:shimano lx
rr der:shimano lx
pedalslatform (for bailin if i hafta )
stem:truvativ team
bars:truvativ team
seatpost:not sure,but it fits:thumbsup: 
saddle:bontrager select
BB:shimano
cassette:sram 9spd
hs:cane creek
grips:redline flames
f tire:bontrager "big" earl 2.4"
f rim:sun rhyino lite
f hub:shimano lx disc
r tire:bontrager "big" earl 2.4"
r rim:sun rhyno lite
r hub:shimano lx disc
weight:uuuuhhhh...upper mid 20's i guess,i don't weigh stuff anymore


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

This is my work bike. I commute and transport work loads with it.

* Frame Size & Color: extended three wheeler green
* Fork: Bent by truck
* Brakes: none
* Cranks: just one
* Front Derailleur: none
* Rear Derailleur: none
* Chain: long and needs adjusting
* Pedals: one (right missing)
* Stem: welded
* Handlebar: broken on both sides
* Seatpost: barely there (where the sun dont shine)
* Saddle: none
* Bottom Bracket: broken
* Cassette: none
* Headset: welded
* Grips: none
* Front Tire: yellow bald
* Front Rim: found in dumpster
* Rear Tires: black and inflated to 120 psi to handle load
* Weight: roughly 400 lbs when loaded (only half loaded in picture)


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

wow, that's a lifetime supply of tofu right there.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

looks like he's gonna make a foam pit out of his local dried up sh!tterhole so he can do some extreme role-ins.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's my current AM setup....rox da hizzle!


----------



## clumpymold (Jun 8, 2007)

^^ Is that a fixed gear, single-speed, no suspension mountain bike? Looks sweet. How heavy/light is that? Isn't it difficult to ride mountains with only one speed?


----------



## M C STORM (Apr 16, 2006)

Fixie, fully rigid 29r by the looks of things but with 20mm bolt through too??

Custom build?

Cudos to a pretty cool bike! I'd struggle to ride something like that where we ride though.


----------



## [email protected] Bicycle (Apr 25, 2007)

*huh?*

Whats makes you think its a "fixie" looks like a regular single speed with disc brakes to me. But I could be wrong


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

[email protected] Bicycle said:


> Whats makes you think its a "fixie" looks like a regular single speed with disc brakes to me. But I could be wrong


Exactly, I don't think most guys that ride fixies run brakes.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Why don't you just PM the guy instead of looking at it crosseyed.


----------



## clumpymold (Jun 8, 2007)

BikinAggie said:


> Exactly, I don't think most guys that ride fixies run brakes.


Good point. It's fun to just post here instead of PMing here. Like, guess the bike setup. Haha. Hmm, sounds like a start to an interesting thread.


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

M C STORM said:


> Custom build?


Look at this... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=321081


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

....sorry, just noticed all the questions.

Bike is a rigid 29er SS. 23 lbs. Riding rigid takes some getting used to for sure, need to ride loose in the arms & legs, but it will improve your riding ability overall in leaps & bounds. Same with riding one gear, you need to build strength and learn to maintain momentum, but I can ride this anywhere most geared bikes can go.

Hit the biggest drop so far on it last night...4 footer. Smooth as buttah


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's both of mine.

All Mountain








* Frame Size & Color: Small Black anodized 06 Mountain Cycle Fury Manitou Swinger 3 Way Air Shock
* Fork:Fox Vanila RLC in pic (now has Manitou Nixon)
* Brakes:HFX 9
* Cranks: XT in pic (now has Race Face Evolve)
* Front Derailleur:XT
* Rear Derailleur:XT
* Pedals:Sun Ringle Octane
* Stem:No name
* Handlebar:Funn Full On
* Seatpost:Titec Scoper with 2 Salsa clamps(stronger than the stock Titec clamp)
* Saddle:WTB Pure V in pic (Now has Speed V)
* Bottom Bracket:Race Face ISIS
* Cassette:SRAM
* Headset:FSA Pig DH Pro
* Grips:ODI Rogue lock on
* Tires:WTB Weirwolf 2.3
* Wheelset: Mavic Cross Ride Disc or Azonic Outlaws depending on what fork i'm using (20mm vs QR)
* Weight No Idea

Aggressive All Mountain..I'm still working on making this lighter. I plan on getting a lighter wheelset and a new fork soon.








* Frame Size & Color: 03 Medium Raw SC Bullit, Fox DHX 5.0 Air Shock
* Fork: Marzocchi Z150SL
* Brakes:HFX 9
* Cranks:XT drive side Arm/LX non drive side Arm (Dont ask LOL)
* Front Derailleur:XT
* Rear Derailleur:XT
* Pedals:Kona Jack ****
* Stem:Race Face Diabolus
* Handlebar:Azonic AZ 7 (Checkerboard)
* Seatpost:Thomson
* Saddle:WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket:Shimano
* Cassette:SRAM
* Headset:FSA Pig DH Pro
* Grips:ODI Oury lock on
* Tires:WTB Weirwolf 2.5
* Wheelset: Sun MTX with no name hubs.
* Weight: 34.7 lbs


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*just picked this up....*

...by horse tradin a buddy in a bind.it wuz a sub $400 bike to begin w/,a gf opie,and it feels kinda heavy for a ht (my scales are broken...long story),but for a near $0 investment,it's a start.i don't think i'm gunna be pullin any of my better am parts off my blizzard to put on it,as i got this just to have a spare bike for when my others are down (like now.my SS's ridable tho:thumbsup: ),but when parts enevitably wear,i'll prolly upgrade.i can see it w/ a 5-6" fork,and discs,and...


----------



## flynnet (May 19, 2007)

*Delirium T*

My Knolly Delirium T

Build Spec:
Delirium T, Large, with Fox DHX Air
Magura Wotan
DtSwiss 5.1D / Hope Pro II wheelset
Maxxis High Roller up front, Minion DHR rear (both single-ply)
Michelin Aircomp Latex innertubes
Hope V2 front brake, 203mm disk
Hope Mono Mini rear brake, 200mm disk
FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro headset
Thomson Post
Thomson 50mm Stem
Easton MonkeyLite DH bars
ODI Rogue Grips
Sram X9 shifters
Sram X9 rear derailleur
Shimano XT front derailleur
Shimano XT Crank w/ 26T RaceFace chainring and 38T FSA chainring
RaceFace DH Bottom Bracket
Sram PG990 11-34 Cassette
Sram PC991 Chain
WTB Power V saddle
Atomlab Aircorp pedals

With this build she weighs in at a sexy 34-1/2 pounds
















-Errol


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

*My Specialized P. All Mountain*




























Specs (Stock):

FRAME Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, All Mountain design, double-butted ORE DT/TT, forged/releived HT, BB shell and yoke, disc only, forged drop outs w/ replaceable 98954020 derailleur hanger

FORK Marzocchi AM4, 130mm, 32mm alloy stanchions, alloy steerer, coil spring w/ air assist, rebound adjustment, magnesium lowers, standard axle dropout

HEADSET 1 1/8" threadless

STEM Truvativ XR, forged alloy, 31.8mm, 5 degree rise

HANDLEBARS Alloy OS, 640mm wide, 45mm rise, 8 degree back, 6 degree up sweep

TAPE / GRIPS Specialized Enduro, dual density, Kraton

FRONT BRAKE Avid Juicy 3, hydraulic disc, 7" G2 Clean Sweep rotor

REAR BRAKE Avid Juicy 3, hydraulic disc, 6" G2 Clean Sweep rotor

BRAKE LEVERS Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic

FRONT DERAILLEUR SRAM X-7

REAR DERAILLEUR SRAM X-9, mid cage

SHIFT LEVERS SRAM SX-5 9-speed trigger

CASSETTE / FREEWHEEL Shimano HG-50, 9-speed, 11-34t

CHAIN SRAM PC-951, 1/2" x 3/32" w/ Power Link

CRANKSET Truvativ Blaze AM, forged 6066, Howitzer spline

CHAINRINGS 36A/24S w/ poly bash guard

BOTTOM BRACKET Howitzer XR lite, M15 bolts, external bearing design, 73mm shell for 50mm chainline

PEDALS Specialized alloy platform, 9/16"

RIMS Specialized/Alex P.Disc 26 double wall disc w/ eyelets

FRONT HUB Specialized Hi Lo disc, 36h, CNC flange and disc mount, QR

REAR HUB Shimano FH-M475L, cassette, disc, 36h, QR

SPOKES 1.8mm (15g) stainless, black

FRONT TIRE Specialized Resolution Pro, 26x2.3", 60TPI, DC, aramid bead

REAR TIRE Specialized Resolution Pro, 26x2.3", 60TPI, DC, aramid bead

TUBES Specialized schraeder valve

SADDLE Specialized Body Geometry, ATB

SEAT POST Specialized two bolt, no offset, micro adjust, 30.9mm

SEAT BINDER Alloy collar with Q/R


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

flynnet said:


> My Knolly Delirium T


that is a sweet ride, very nice!


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

*Nice pedals*

on that Knolly Delirium T. What kind of pedals are those?


----------



## scr1be (May 16, 2005)

he said "Atomlab Aircorp Pedals"

God that thing is sexy.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

*Thanks*

I am definately getting a set of those pedals.


----------



## flynnet (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on the bike, she is a blast to ride.



2_Tires said:


> I am definately getting a set of those pedals.


The pedals are pretty good. 
They are the 2006 models so I dont know if they have the new bushings or not. I have had them a little over a year and they have developed a little side to side play but I ride them pretty hard also and about 4-5 times a week. 
The pins are actually 4mm allen screws so they are very easy to replace and you can find them in every hardware store. I cant stand worm screws, one good hit and you gotta pry them out with a pair of pliers. 
The aircorps are also very thin, pretty wide and very grippy. I like em!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*Where did you get...*



Hiramson said:


> Mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those bars?


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Where did you get... those bars?


Directly from my LBS display stand. 

Next to replace is the seatpost. Same company: Trigon. I love this carbon fibers shape. :thumbsup:

In dude on what saddle choice I should. Any advice?


----------



## KevanB (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's my SC Heckler I just finished this last weekend. Just got back from a ride, though I didn't just take this picture. This thing is amazing, 10 times better than my Specialized Rockhopper! I feel like I can handle anything now...maybe that's a bad thing


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

My new Ventana El Terremoto

1x9 for now..as I am waiting for a new granny


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Norco Fluid One

Reviewed here: https://www.nsmb.com/gear/gear_shots34_06_07.php

https://www.nsmb.com/gear/norco_fluid1_06_06.php


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*2005 GT i-Drive 5 AM*

* Frame Size & Color: M Silver
* Fork: Fox Float RLC 130mm
* Brakes: Hayes El Camino 185mm F/R
* Cranks: Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: Atomlab Aircorp
* Stem: Ritchey Pro 60mm 30degree rise
* Handlebar: RaceFace Evolve
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Devo Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
* Cassette: SRAM 990 9speed
* Headset: Syncros
* Grips: Shorty ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: 2.6 Kenda Kinetics UST
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossland UST
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic/XT
* Rear Tire: 2.2 Kenda Kinetics UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossland UST
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic/XT
* Weight 27.875 lbs


----------



## mmatador22 (Jul 6, 2007)

*My Ellsworth Moment*

Here's my Moment...

Pretty boring shots, but it's all I have right now...




























mm22


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

*Here's Mine*

BLT (large) Ano
'08 Fox TALAS RLC
'08 Fox DHX 5.0
Chris King Headset
Thomson X4 90mm stem
Gravity lite Bar
Juicy 7's (185mm F, 160mm R) w/Galfer green pads and Goodridge Hoses
ODI Ruffians with Hope grip doctors
FSA Afterburner Crakset (22/34)
megaexo external BB with Enduro ceramic bearings/cups
Blackspire Stinger chainguide
Raceface Bash
'07 Sram x9 Triggers
'07 Sram X9 Rear dérailleur
XT Front dérailleur
Sram PG 990 cassette
Thomson Elite setback seatpost
Hope QR seat post clamp
Specialized lo-pro mag 2 pedals
DT Swiss 4.2D rims
Hope XC hubs
DT Swiss RWS ratchet skewers
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Rear
WTB Weirwolf 2.5 Front


----------



## glassphisheye (Feb 16, 2006)

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/501/raleigh_ram.jpg


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's mine... Craftsmen front end.

https://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_eco_mower.jpg


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

velocipus said:


> Here's mine... Craftsmen front end.


Is that fork adjustable travel? Also, how is the lateral stiffness compared to a 32 Talas?


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's mine. Xpost from the Kona board...

* Frame Size: XXL 06 Dawg Supreme
* Fork: 08 Magura Wotan 120/160
* Brakes: Avid Mech 203/180 w/ Speed Dial 7 levers
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo GXP
* Shifters: Sram X5
* Front Derailleur: Sram X7
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X5 med cage
* Pedals: Shimano 647 (clips) or Truvativ Holzfeller (flats)
* Stem: currently Titec El Norte 75 x 0*
* Handlebar: Truvativ Team 710 x 50
* Seatpost: Salsa Shaft
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket: Intergrated
* Cassette: Sram 12/34
* Headset: FSA Pig DH Pro
* Grips: ODI Lock Ons
* Front Tire: WTB Mutano 2.4 or Blue Groove 2.35/2.5 stick-e
* Rear Tire: WTB Mutano 2.4 or Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35

Pics

Bike...








Wotan...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

'06 Iron Horse MkIII Sport frame

* Frame Size: Large 19"
* Fork: 07' RS Pike 454 Air U-Turn
* Shock: Manitou Radium R
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trails (7" front, 6" rear)
* Cranks: Race Face XC
* Shifter: SRAM X-9 (rear only)
* Front Derailleur: None
* Chain Guide: Gamut P20 w/ FSA DH 34t chain ring
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9 Medium Cage
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candies
* Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm / 0 degree rise
* Handlebar: Truvativ XC/AM
* Seatpost: Truvativ XC/AM
* Saddle: WTB Speed V Comp
* Bottom Bracket: External Race Face
* Cassette: SRAM 990
* Chain: SRAM 991
* Headset: Cane Creek Integrated
* Grips: ODI Lock Ons
* Front Wheel: Sun Single Track
* Rear Wheel: WTB Speed Disc
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3


----------



## jackal_rider (Oct 10, 2006)

hey, Prettym1k3 , how do u like those brakes? i was looking into them but i want some feedback from actual riders.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I love the brakes, but they are definitely an AM/XC style brake. They work wonderfully, but they're not quite as powerful as my Hayes Nines. Then again, I'm running 8" rotors on my Hayes Nines, so that could make a big difference. But I won't lie. I love the fact that the levers have a tool-free reach adjustment. I think it's fantastic, and it does come in handy (no pun intended... haha...).

I prefer the larger in rotor in the front. I definitely think that it helps.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black_Aypim (Sep 11, 2006)

*My Prophet*


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

'07 stumpy fsr comp stock except:
-dangerboy levers
-salsa skewers
-sram pg990 cassette
-lizard skinz logo lock on grips
-custom bar ends (shown in outdoor pic)
-crank brothers mallet m pedals

and coming
-race face atlas am stem
-kenda nevegals


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*My newest All Mountain bike*

Mountain Cycle San Andreas. I am looking for an '06 Manitou Minute 3 or 4 with QR and It adjuster.


----------



## persing (Sep 20, 2005)

*White Heckler*

My single pivot ride...


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

- Frame Size & Color: 2005 Jamis Dakar 2.0 - 17" Red Ano, Manitou Swinger 4-Way, 125mm
- Fork: Manitou Minute 3:00, 130mm
- Brakes: Avid Juicy 7's, 8" rotors on front and back
- Cranks: Truvativ Stylo SL
- Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
- Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
- Pedals: Planet X Clingon 2
- Stem: TruVativ XR 90mm
- Handlebar: TruVativ XR. 31.8mm Riser Bar, Triple butted
- Seatpost: TruVativ Team Double Clamp
- Saddle: Fizik Plateau
- Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
- Freewheel: Shimano HG-50
- Headset: WTB Team
- Grips: WTB Weirwolf
- Front Tire: Hutchinson Spider, 26 x 2.30”
- Front Rim: Mavic XM317
- Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
- Rear Tire: Hutchinson Spider, 26 x 2.30”
- Rear Rim: Mavic XM317
- Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
- Weight: 30.25


----------



## moontz (Aug 13, 2007)

s62 said:


> - Frame Size & Color: 2005 Jamis Dakar 2.0 - 17" Red Ano, Manitou Swinger 4-Way, 125mm
> - Fork: Manitou Minute 3:00, 130mm
> - Brakes: Avid Juicy 7's, 8" rotors on front and back
> - Cranks: Truvativ Stylo SL
> ...


Im usually not big into looks of a bike, but I really like the red, black, gold combo


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*The Mo0se mobile.*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Spec. Enduro 06
A1 Premium Aluminum, ORE TT and DT, low center of gravity Enduro FSR frame, forged HT, pierced seattube, sealed cartridge bearings, ISCG mount, two forward shock mounts for geometry adjustment, replaceable derailleur hanger, derailleur guard, 140mm travel
* Fork: Marz. AM SL
* Brakes:So1e 8 in frt. 7 in rr FBL Lever
* Cranks: Custom Truvativ Stylo with Black Spire Stinger shift guide
* Front Derailleur:Shimano M-580 LX, 34.9mm clamp, top swing, dual 
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Atac XE
* Stem: 3D forged CNC machined, 4-bolt face plate, 31.8mm OS clamp, 8 degree rise
* Handlebar: Specialized Enduro Mid Rise, 6066 alloy, 31.8 OS bar, 640mm width
* Seatpost: Spec. 2014 butted Alloy, black, 30.9x350/400mm
* Saddle: Specialized Enduro, hollow Cro-Mo rails, super light foam
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP, sealed outboard cartridge bearing, 73mm shell
* Cassette: Shimano HG-50, 9-speed, 11-34t
* Headset: 1 1/8 threadless, 13mm insertion alloy cups, sealed cartridge bearing
* Grips: Specialized MTB grip, black/grey
* Front Tire: Specialized Enduro, 26x2.3", aramid bead, dual compound, 120 TPI
* Front Rim: Custom Sun SOS, 26", with eyelets
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire: Specialized Enduro, 26x2.3", aramid bead, dual compound, 120 TPI
* Rear Rim: Custom Sun SOS, 26", with eyelets
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M-525 disc, 32 hole, alloy QR with RD protecter
* Weight 33lbs.

Worth every gram.


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)

*Kona Dawg v2.0 beta*

Beta version with updated wheels.
Just need an adapter for the front 180mm rotor to make it 2.0 final


----------



## clumpymold (Jun 8, 2007)

^You also need to resize. Holy huge picture.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

moontz said:


> Im usually not big into looks of a bike, but I really like the red, black, gold combo


Thank you, thank you  I like it as well... I really enjoy Manitou's finish on their stanchions as well. Sets everything off nicely.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

*My Baby*

The love of my life:



















'07 SC Heckler
'08 DHX-5
'08 32 Van R
CK headset
'08 XT cranks/drivetrain
Hope Pro II hubs, Mono Mini brakes
DMR V12 Mag (soon to be replaced with Time ATAC)
Mavic XM321s on Sapim spokes
Thomson post & 90mm 0 deg. stem
E.Thirteen bash
Titec Berserkr saddle (soon to be replaced with Charge Spoon, brown)


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*05 VERSUS 08 REIGN O (Austalian spec)*

Here are my to Reigns, 05 R 3 and 08 R O.

My 05 R has almost no stock parts.

On my 08 R the only thing Ive changed from standard spec is swapping the Deus 120mm stem for an Raceface AM 70mm. I have ordered some Eastern high rise DH carbon bars. Im also thinking about swapping the Deus cranks for XT cause the ridges on the arms catch on my heels. Also the shifting on the Raceface rings is crappy. I had chain suck on my first ride. Ive had this issue on Raceface rings before but never on the big S cranks .


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*07' Chumba Evo - Norcal 510*

* Frame Size & Color: M Candy Apple Red
* Fork: Marzocchi Z1 Light
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 185mm
* Cranks: Bontrager Big Earl 165mm
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO
* Pedals: Atomlab Aircorp
* Stem: Ritchey Pro 60mm 30 degree rise
* Handlebar: RaceFace Evolve 2.5
* Seatpost: SDG Ibeam
* Saddle: SDG I beam
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Hoz
* Cassette: SRAM 990
* Headset: CaneCreek S8
* Grips: ODI Rogue shorty
* Front Tire: Michelin All Mountain 2.2 tubeless
* Front Rim: Transition Revolution 36mm
* Front Hub/Skewer: Transition Revolution 20mm
* Rear Tire: Michelin All Mountain 2.2 tubeless
* Rear Rim: Transition Revolution 36mm
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Transition Revolution 20mm
* Weight: 33.25


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

07 Large Heckler 
06 66SL Marazzoci forks
07 DHX-5 Fox 450lb spring
Saint Cranks
07 XTR front and rear Mech
XT casette XTR Chain
Avid Code brakes 203Front 185 Rear
Hope Pro II hubs dT Swiss spokes, Mavic EX729 Rims
Maxxis Minion 2.5 Tyres super sticky
Hope Skewer rear
Race Face Diablos DH Head set
Race face D2 50mm stem
Race face bolt on grips
Hope head set spacer
Easton monkey bars ea70
Easton Havoc seat post
SDG ti saddle
Shimano DX pedals
the picture has changed slightly as you can tell from the list have no recent pics
37lbs


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Mondraker Foxy-R

AM1
Formula Oro
XT drivetrain (2+BGx9)
Hope Hoops & skewers + Highrollers (ST f/60a r)
Seatpost/bar/stem - Raceface
Flite SLR
Time Attac Z / Crankbrothers 5050X
Odi grips
Lizzard skin boots (fork+shock)

And that`s it!
Having fun since April 2005! :thumbsup:


----------



## SantaCruzT100 (Jul 26, 2007)

2008 Diamondback Mission 3 15.5" Blue Anodized 32lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtnrox (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the blood coming down from your kneecap and still cruisin...gnarly.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Heres mine.

Frame: 2008 sxtrail two
Fork :2008 Fox 36Talas RC2
Rear Shock: 2008 Fox DHX 5.0
Brakes: 2008 Hayes Stroker trail 8" front 7" rear
Bars: Hussefelt (Soon Race face Diablous)
Stem: Hussefelt(soon thomsom x4)
Seatpost :Thomson
Seat: Specialized 
Cranks: 07 XT
Rear derailuer: 2008 XT shadow
Ft Derailuer: XT LX
Cassette: 2007 XT 11-32
Shifters: 2007 XT trigger shifters 
Rims : Forte Loco's ( soon mavic 823's and hope hubs)
Tires:Specialized chunder pro 2.4

weight 36.2lbs


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

And for those days which there is alot more climbing and I want to pedal less weight.

Frame: 2006 enduro 
Fork: 2006 Marz All Mountain SL 150mm
Rear Shock: Fox DHX air 3.0 140mm
Stem : Thomson
Seat post: Thomson Setback( not in pic as its for the cross country days)
Seat: Specialized
Bars:Race face diablous
Cranks: 2006 XTR
Brakes :XT 4pot m755 8"ft 6" rear
Shifters: 2007 X9
Rear Derailuer: 2007 X9
Front Derailuer: LX
Rims: SOS on specialized front hub and XT rear
Cassette:XT
Tires :Specialized enduro 2.3 ft 2.4 rear


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Black's really nice.


----------



## rob43ball (Oct 4, 2006)

sriracha said:


> here's my '04 specialized enduro expert, medium
> 04 marzocchi z150 3.
> romic d rear shock.
> marzocchi qr20 front hub.
> ...


Nice bike and smooth drop there! Where is this bro?


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)

SantaCruzT100 said:


> 2008 Diamondback Mission 3 15.5" Blue Anodized 32lbs:thumbsup:


Did you assemble it or purchase it ready to go?
I ask it because the rear shock seems to be 2007.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

clockwork said:


> And for those days which there is alot more climbing and I want to pedal less weight.
> 
> Frame: 2006 enduro
> Fork: 2006 Marz All Mountain SL 150mm
> ...


That bike seems familiar.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jakub.sjsu (May 8, 2007)

*my ride*

:devil:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## jakub.sjsu (May 8, 2007)

in that case here's another pic ...


----------



## moontz (Aug 13, 2007)

jakub.sjsu said:


> in that case here's another pic ...


Nice bike. Who makes the seatpost?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

moontz said:


> Nice bike. Who makes the seatpost?


maverick makes the seatpost

seeing that bike makes me want to keep my xlt or get a bottle rocket or something. that just looks like a solid, clean bike.


----------



## cowens677 (Mar 27, 2007)

here is my new all mountain rig, an 06' heckler......


----------



## jakub.sjsu (May 8, 2007)

rm_racer said:


> maverick makes the seatpost
> 
> seeing that bike makes me want to keep my xlt or get a bottle rocket or something. that just looks like a solid, clean bike.


yea i really like the transition covert as well ...


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

04 Ellsworth Moment


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Frame: 2007 XL RFX, British Racing Green
Shock: Pushed DHXC, 650 lbs spring
Fork: 2004 Marzocchi Z150
Headset: Chris King Steel Set
Stem: Thomson Elite X4, 70mm x 0deg
Spacers: 3 x 5mm Carbon 
Handlebar: Race Face Diabolous
Shifters: Shimano XT Rapid Fire, Dual Release
Brakes: Avid Code, 185mm Front, 160mm Rear, w/ Formula Rotors
Grips: ODI Rogue Lock-Ons
Seatpost: AMP 1"/4" drop
Saddle: WTB Laser V
Front Der: Shimano XT
Rear Der: Shimano XT Shadow
Chain: SRAM PC991
Cassette: SRAM PG990, 11-34
Crank: Race Face Atlas, 22-32-Bash, BB upgraded w/ Enduro Bearing Set
Pedals: Shimano PD M646 w/ M647 axle set
Chain Guide: Heim 3 w/ MRP LRP roller
Front Hub: Marzocchi 20mm
Rear Hub: DT Swiss 240 w/ 10mm RWS
Spokes: DT Swiss Comp w/ brass nipples
Rims: DT Swiss EX 5.1D

Weight: 37lbs approximatley

She's built a little on the heavy side, but I wanted to be able to push it and not have to worry about breaking too many things. I've got a few changes planned for the future, primarily the fork, and painting the rear end matte black.

I'm loving this bike as it is though.

happy trails...

squish


----------



## kiwimtber (Mar 23, 2006)

2007 18'' Kona CoilAir

Stock except for the Shimano DX pedals and she is now running 2.4 WTB MotoRaptors front and rear. The Maxxis ADvantages were great but the sidewalls were too soft for the rocks out here in Bolivia.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Jimba said:


> 04 Ellsworth Moment


wow, very nice. really love your subtle detailing... any chance of a few more pics?


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks ! sure, her ya go,...


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

*This is how I roll*

Frame Size & Color: Titus Ti Motolight large with RP3 shock and TI bolt kit.
* Fork:07 Fox Float 32 X
* Brakes:03 XTR 7" front 6" rear calipers with 07 XTR levels
* Cranks:03 XTR 180mm
* Front Derailleur:07 XTR
* Rear Derailleur:07 XTR top normal to be replaces by the Shadow soon.
* Pedals: 959
* Stem:Thomson elite 110mm
* Handlebar:E70 mokeylight
* Seatpost:Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Specialize BG
* Bottom Bracket:XTR with Phil's bearings
* Cassette:XTR 12-24
* Chain: XTR
* Headset:King
* Grips: Lizard Skinz Logo
* Tire: Roll X 2.2 UST
* Rim:Mavic 819
* Hub/Skewer:King with XTR QR
* Weight none of your business


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

sundowner said:


> Frame Size & Color: Titus Ti Motolight large with RP3 shock and TI bolt kit.
> 
> * Weight none of your business
> 
> View attachment 314488


Too light.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Jimba said:


> thanks ! sure, her ya go,...


Where are the rock chips and scratches?  
Nice looking rig ... :thumbsup:


----------



## jakub.sjsu (May 8, 2007)

Jimba ... we have the same pedals :thumbsup: 

Just switched from Shimano to CrankBros. we'll see if I'll like it once the springs a lil' more wore in


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Too light.


She gets sensitive when I talk about her weight.

But if you dont tell her she just under 27 pounds.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

sundowner said:


> She gets sensitive when I talk about her weight.
> 
> But if you dont tell her she just under 27 pounds.


Diet time!! :cornut::cornut:









​


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's mine in it's current state. Started out with an XC-bike. Upgraded bits and pieces until the frame cracked. Got cheap but beefier frame and have continued upgrading bits as part of the hobby. I have too little experience to say if it rides well or not but it sure feels solid.

* Frame Size & Color: Cheap Black 2006, 20" noname Taiwan frame. (available under several European "brands"). 3:1 levarage (2.5:1, 2.0:1 mount options)
* Rear shock: 2006 Manitou Swinger 4-way Coil 500 lbs/in 7.875x2.25
* Fork: 2006 Marzocchi Z1 Light
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5
* Cranks: "old" Octalink LX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Hone
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX short cage
* Pedals: Shimano M647 
* Stem: 75 mm Gap (that's FSA, right?)
* Handlebar: BBB Freebar
* Seatpost: MonoC Carbon (legacy from ye olde xc bike)
* Saddle: Velo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-ES30 
* Cassette: Deore
* Headset: FSA The Pig DH Pro
* Grips: BBB
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty Gooey Gluey
* Front Rim: Mavic En 321
* Front Hub/Skewer: Formula DC93 20 mm
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty ORC
* Rear Rim: Mavic En 321
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope ProII with Shimano XT Skewer
* Weight: Approx 17 kg (37.5 lbs)

Cheers from Sweden (where the dreaded Horst-link patent does not apply )
/Johan


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

Just put on a set of used profile cranks.


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

built up over the course of the last 3 months, trying to find deals on the parts I wanted. Good deals to be found if you have the patience.










































Kona Dawg Supreme
crankset/FD: XTR
RD/shifters: Sram X0
brakes: Juicy carbons 
fork: Fox float x 
shock: rp23
wheelset: Hope Pro II w/ Mavic 819's


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

now get out and ride that thing! it looks to be in dire need of some dust, mud, and scratches!!


----------



## Amber (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's my new 07 Reign X1.

* Frame Size & Color: 16" Ano black
* Fork: Fox Van 36 R or Lyric U-Turn 115-160mm depending on how I feel at the time.
* Rear Shock: Fox DHX 3.0 coil
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 - 7" Front 6" Rear
* Cranks: Shimano Hone 24/36 with Raceface Bash
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Da Bomb platforms or Atomlab Quicksteps clipless/platforms
* Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller 60mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 Monkey Bar full width
* Seatpost: Easton EA50
* Saddle: SDG Belair Titanium
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano X Type
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: ODI Ruffian Lockon's
* Front Tire: Hutchison Baracuda MRC 2.3 or Intense 909 DC Lite
* Front Rim: Alex Supra BH Pro or Sun Ringle` Singletracks
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 20mm
* Rear Tire: Continental Gravity 2.3" or Hutch Baracuda
* Rear Rim: Alex Supra BH Pro or Sun Ringle` Singletrack
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss or Sun Ringle loud clicker
* Weight: Unknown but lighter than stock


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

squish said:


> Frame: 2007 XL RFX, British Racing Green
> 
> Seatpost: AMP 1"/4" drop
> 
> squish


when i first saw your bike spec's I was like, why would anyone have a seatpost with a quarter inch drop??? 

sweet ride!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Diet time!! :cornut::cornut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the "exogrid at home kit"???


----------



## fishcake (Feb 26, 2004)

My new AM rig 
Specialized Pitch Comp




























Fishcake


----------



## fishcake (Feb 26, 2004)

My new AM rig 
Specialized Pitch Comp




























Fishcake


----------



## fishcake (Feb 26, 2004)

My new AM rig 
Specialized Pitch Comp




























Fishcake


----------



## fishcake (Feb 26, 2004)

My new AM rig 
Specialized Pitch Comp




























Fishcake


----------



## fishcake (Feb 26, 2004)

My new AM rig 
Specialized Pitch Comp




























Fishcake


----------



## fishcake (Feb 26, 2004)

Sorry for multi post my laptop went funny

Fishcake


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

my new bike, definitely more AM than the (cracked) ets-x it's replacing:





































:cornut:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

" !!"


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

* Frame, Size, & Color: Nicolai Helius CC 2005 L Black
* Fork: RS 2007 Lyrik
* Shock: Manitou 4way SPV, stroke 2.25"
* Brakes: Shimano 2008 XT
* Hose: Front Goodridge Steel Braided/Rear Shimano Standard
* Rotors: Hope F 203mm/R 183mm 
* Cranks: Shimano 2008 XT
* Shifters: Shimano 2008 XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano 2008 XT M770
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano 2008 XT M771
* Pedals: Shimano M647
* Stem: Thomson 90mm inverted 
* Handlebar: Raceface Deus Low Riser
* Seatpost: Thomson 31.6mm 
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano 2008 XT
* Cassette: SRAM PG990
* Chain: SRAM PG991
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Raceface
* Front Tire: Michelin Mountain Dry 2 - 2.30" 
* Front Rim/ Spokes: DT Swiss EX5.1D/DT Swiss
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II/20mm 
* Rear Tire: Michelin Mountain Dry 2 2.30"
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX5.1D/DT Swiss
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II/10mm bolt through 
* Cables: Transfil
* Misc: 
* Overall Weight: ~ 33 lbs


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

chinaman said:


> * Frame, Size, & Color: Nicolai Helius CC 2005 L Black


Nice!!


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

chinaman said:


> * Frame, Size, & Color: Nicolai Helius CC 2005 L Black
> 
> ]


HEY, that scenery looks REALLY familiar, i'm gonna guess somewhere in the south downs?


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

onespeedpaul said:


> HEY, that scenery looks REALLY familiar, i'm gonna guess somewhere in the south downs?


You got the downs absolutely spot on just that it is the north downs ... ovelooking Reigate :thumbsup:


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

haha, nice! 

i've been fortunate enough to fly across the pond and ride a good many trails at both the downs, and i swear i've taken a pic at that exact spot! 

too funny.  

i'll see if i can find it as well...


----------



## STS01 (Dec 29, 2005)

*'06 Reign*

fork : Pike 454
shock : Manitou swinger 3 way
bars : Syncros Bulk CF
stem : RaceFace Deus
grips : odi rogue lock-on
brakes : '08 XT
rotors: alligator serrated
shifter : XTR
derailleur: XT shadow
cranks : RaceFace Deus
pedals : Exustar Ti
cluster : XTR
hubs : DT swiss
rims : Mavic 317
tyres : Conti Vertical Protection / Kenda Nevegal
seat : SDG I-beam SL
seat pos: Kore carbon I-beam
seat clamp : M2 racer


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

05 Devinci Remix 3

Frame-Optimum 61 all mountain lite full suspension frame size M
Fork-Manitou Minute 3:00 130mm infinite travel adjust
Shock-Fox TALAS R
Rear D-Shimano Deore XTR M960
Front D-Shimano Deore XT M761
Crankset-Shimano Deore XT M760 44/32/22T
Pedals-Time Atac
Shifters/Brake-Shimano Deore XT M765 Dual Control
Cogset-Shimano Deore XT M760 9s 11-34T
Chain-Shimano HG73
BB-Shimano Deore XT M760
Wheelset-Mavic Crossland center lock
Tires-Michelin XCR directional 26x2.0"
Brakes-Shimano Deore XT M765 6" hydraulic disc
Stem-Easton EA50 31.8mm
Bars-Easton MonkeyLite Carbon
Grips-Ergon
Seatpost-Easton EA50 27.2mm
Saddle-WTB RocketV
Computer-Cateye Micro Wireless

[/IMG]http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=289350[/IMG]


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

venom600 said:


> Nice!!


cheers ... is your ride anywhere on this thread?


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

onespeedpaul said:


> haha, nice! ... i've been fortunate enough to fly across the pond and ride a good many trails at both the downs, and i swear i've taken a pic at that exact spot! ... too funny.  ... i'll see if i can find it as well ...


no idea how this came up here ... the computer went all wierd for awhile ... this is in reply to a post below ...

will keep an eye out ... it will be such a laugh ...


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

hey amber ... that is a nice rig you got there


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here's my new bike*

Here's my Heckler

Small Frame
Light build

Great ride performance very neutral handling well balanced. Coming form a Faulty forked Enduro SL, realised how nice the Fox Fork is.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Mikhs said:


> 05 Devinci Remix 3


Very nice. I have a DeVinci Magma too and it is a great bike. Very solid feeling.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

Thanks crank. I picked up the Remix early this fall and I am still very impressed with it. The extra travel over my old xc bike is nice and yet it climbs great. It also accelerates very well. Pedal and it goes. Really like the XT dual controls.


----------



## SantaCruzT100 (Jul 26, 2007)

coelhomd said:


> Did you assemble it or purchase it ready to go?
> I ask it because the rear shock seems to be 2007.


I purchased it as is....what makes you think the RP23 is an 07?


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's my Chumba!














































Medium Ano Grey XCL
DHX Air 5 (Spec'd with smaller air can)
Rock Shox Pike 454 Coil
Race Face Atlas Crank
CB Candy SL Pedals
Chris King Headset
Thomson X4 Stem
Thomson Seat post
WTB Laser V Stealth Saddle
Avid Juicy 7 Disc Brakes
Race Face Deus Handlebar
ODI Rogue Lock-on Grips
SRAM X9 Trigger Shifters
SRAM X9 Rear Derailleur
******* XT E-Type Front Derailleur
Hope Pro II Front 20mm T/A Hub
Hope Pro II Rear QR Hub
Mavic XM819 Rims
SRAM PG 990 Cassette
SRAM PG 991 Chain
Kenda Nevegal UST tires


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

TNC said:


> ...
> 
> Frame Size & Color: Nomad, large, ano slate


nice slate colour ...


----------



## moontz (Aug 13, 2007)

I like how you took the blue anodized color from the Pike lockout knob and used it elsewhere on the bike. Looks nice


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

Modig said:


> ... * Frame Size & Color: Cheap Black 2006, 20" noname Taiwan frame. (available under several European "brands") 3:1 levarage (2.5:1, 2.0:1 mount options)
> ... Cheers from Sweden (where the dreaded Horst-link patent does not apply )
> /Johan ...


very very nice ride


----------



## jon_boy (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my Ironhorse mkIII. The frame is new to me and the rest of the parts are transfered from my Chromag hardtail (the frame of which is now for sale....)





































Ooohh moody 










And finally the trail hound posing :thumbsup:










Went for a bit of a blast in the snow today, lots of fun.

Quick build overview:

2007 MkIII Team frame, 19"
Rockshox Lyrik Solo Air
Hadley Hubs front and rear, gold, laced to Syncros DS28 rims
Hope Mono Mini brakes, 160mm rear, 185mm front with 2-piece rotors
XO shifters and rear mech
Stylo cranks
Thomson stem with Easton bars
Fettled Fox air rear shock.

I'm loving the angles and handling. It's a fun single track bike with a good amount of travel to soak up the stuff that 'cross-country' riding here in BC throws at you. Roll on next summer.


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)

jon_boy said:


> Here's my Ironhorse mkIII.
> Fettled Fox air rear shock.


Why did you install the FOX upside down?

Even functioning the same, it is more likely dirt enters the dust wiper since the seals are not as tight as a fork wiper, and the propedal lever is very hard to reach.

It is simple to reverse that.


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)

SantaCruzT100 said:


> I purchased it as is....what makes you think the RP23 is an 07?


It is a 07, I owned one.
The 2008 is different. Have a look at mine.


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)

banksd1983 said:


> built up over the course of the last 3 months, trying to find deals on the parts I wanted. Good deals to be found if you have the patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That collar below your seat collar is meant to hang cable housings in place wraped with zip ties so they won't scratch the paint job. Else, it is just weight you're adding if not used.

I hope my advice is not too late!

Our bikes are very similar


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

coelhomd said:


> Why did you install the FOX upside down?
> 
> Even functioning the same, it is more likely dirt enters the dust wiper since the seals are not as tight as a fork wiper, and the propedal lever is very hard to reach.
> 
> It is simple to reverse that.


it operates the same mounted any direction, but i bet it was done to match his fork stanchions perhaps?


----------



## jon_boy (Feb 14, 2006)

I might flip the shock up the other way. It came installed that way when I got the frame. To be honest the only reason would be to stop dirt/moisture sitting on the seal. I don't think the bike needs to have the propedal shock, it works well with it set fully open.


----------



## silvio_mtbb (Nov 27, 2007)

*That´s my Kona Dawg*

* Frame Size & Color: Kona Dawg ´06 metalic gray (???)
* Fork: Marzocchi MX Pro ETA + TAS
* Brakes: Hayes 9 Carbon 180/160 mm
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Alivio
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
* Shifters: Sram X-9 Gripshift
* Pedals: Shimano
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: Tioga
* Seatpost: Truvativ
* Saddle: Velo
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: FSA Orbit
* Grips: Sram
* Front Tire: Kenda Cortez 2.4 with Notubes
* Front Rim: RAD Edgerider
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tire: Kenda Cortez 2.4 
* Rear Rim: RAD Edgerider
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Weight: About 15/16 kg


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

silvio_mtbb said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Kona Dawg ´06 metalic gray (???)
> * Fork: Marzocchi MX Pro ETA + TAS
> * Brakes: Hayes 9 Carbon 180/160 mm
> * Cranks: Shimano XT
> ...


just curious how hard you ride your bike. i just bought a 2005 dawg and am hoping it doesnt wear like this one is. how much do you ride it normally? how aggressive?


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

how do you like that fork?


----------



## silvio_mtbb (Nov 27, 2007)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> just curious how hard you ride your bike. i just bought a 2005 dawg and am hoping it doesnt wear like this one is. how much do you ride it normally? how aggressive?


Don´t worry about that, your Dawg will not come with red crankbolts.
I like trails with fast descent, up hill is the price to pay to go down. But not so hard, just go down with minimun worries about trenches, rocks and other littles obstacles.
Usually this trails are about 40 to 60 km in fire roads, single tracks, slowly uphills and a little faster downhills. Ocasionally some drops, but not so impressing.
My riding style is much more XC and agressive XC than another one and my Kona Dawg give me confidence and security. 
I recommend the bike.


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

Medium Preston Frame
Fox VanR(not a fan of platform shocks)
Works Tuned 55ETA (Debadged as the decals are awful. Marzo gave me this to replace my POS 2007 AM1 SL)
Avid Juicy 7 8"f/7"r
FSA Gravity Crank
Syncros DPS 32 wheels
Ringle abbah hubs
E13 DRS
Crank Bros. Cobalt chromo bb
FSA gravity carbon bar
Sunline V-1 all mountain stem
xo/x9 drivetrain
Thomson post
SDG Belair RL Ti saddle
Cane Creek Tank Hit HS


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

sweet preston :thumbsup: 55 looks much nicer with your decals


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

jon boy;

might i ask what are u using as chainstay protector?
looks super tite...


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

coelhomd said:


> Why did you install the FOX upside down?
> 
> Even functioning the same, it is more likely dirt enters the dust wiper since the seals are not as tight as a fork wiper, and the propedal lever is very hard to reach.
> 
> It is simple to reverse that.


It is mounted upside down to reduce unsprung weight. By adding the mass to the sprung side it allows to the wheel to travel more smoothly. Old jags use to mount there disc brakes inboard next to the differential for this very reason, more pleasurably ride. But replacing these rotors were a motherfawk. I think this concept here was insignificant in this application, they went back to the standard mounting.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## silvio_mtbb (Nov 27, 2007)

vinnycactus said:


> how do you like that fork?


I can say it´s the best fork I had. Better than my old Manitou Minute.
I like the ETA very much. When blocked the travel is reduced what helps in climbing.
Off course I dream with a Fox 32 or Marzocchi 700 or a RS Revelation.


----------



## Reini 65 (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## velocityrob (Nov 20, 2005)

This is the prettiest brand-new bike I have seen in years. 
Its a bummer you have so many shades of ano blue...


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

That fat possum has some nice big hips! I mean...beefy Rear rocker. I mean...chainstays.

Nice bike!


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

RS Revelation 426 Air U-Turn with DT RWS 9 mm thru-bolt, Gazza AM 2,3" tyres...

Revelation is a lot stiffer and more plush than the PUSHed 2005 Talas I had before.:thumbsup:


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Kona Dawg*

2005 Kona Dawg w/ 5 inches travel
* Frame Size & Color: XL (20") - Gunmetal Grey/Blue
* Fork: Fox Vanilla RLC 130mm - Lockout
* Shock: Fox Float R
* Brakes: Hayes Nine Hydraulic Disc
* Cranks: Race Face XC
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
* Pedals: Wellgo Platforms (soon to be crank brothers mallets)
* Stem: Power Tools
* Handlebar: Truvativ
* Saddle: WTB Power V
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Kona JackShits
* Tires: Kenda 
* Weight: approx. 30lbs (less than my old bike!)
....

bought it used locally, only ridden a handful of times so far, and LOVE IT!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

oh, btw +1 for pg 36 :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

plussa said:


> RS Revelation 426 Air U-Turn with DT RWS 9 mm thru-bolt, Gazza AM 2,3" tyres...
> 
> Revelation is a lot stiffer and more plush than the PUSHed 2005 Talas I had before.:thumbsup:


What sort of hub you running with that RWS? Hope? DT 240S?

Thumbs up for the Revelation here too.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*07 Blt*

* Frame Size & Color: XL Liquid blue
* Fork: 07 TALAS RLC
* Brakes: avid
* Cranks: holz
* Front Derailleur:
* Rear Derailleur:
* Pedals:tioga
* Stem:huss
* Handlebar:huss
* Seatpost: Maverick Speedball R
* Saddle:wtb
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:
* Headset:ck
* Grips: Lizard lock ons
* Front Tire: Kenda DH dual plyNevegal 2.5
* Front Rim: mavic Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:Kenda DH dual plyNevegal 2.5
* Front Rim: ditto the front
* Rear Rim: mavic
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight around 35 lbs


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

PTownDiddy said:


> * Frame Size & Color: XL Liquid blue


Sweet saw that background & knew exactly where that was shot at, def beautyfull scenery from there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> What sort of hub you running with that RWS? Hope? DT 240S?


DT 240s :thumbsup:


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Update*

Needed to do an update since I started this thread.

* Frame Size & Color: 07 medium Turner 5.5 Spot - Deep red
* Fork: 08 Fox Talas 36
* Shock: Cane Creek double barrel with Ti spring
* Brakes: Hope moto with floating 203mm rotors
* Cranks: 07 XTR
* Front Derailleur: Sram Xgen
* Rear Derailleur: Old Sram X0 long cage
* Pedals: Shimano 646
* Stem: Thomson 90x0, 31.8 clamp
* Handlebar: FSA gravity carbon, 27" width, 1" rise, 31.8 clamp
* Seatpost: Gravity dropper 4" drop
* Saddle: WTB rocket SLT
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: SRAM pg990, 11-34
* Headset: Cane Creek Solos
* Grips: Oury lock-on
* Front Tire: currently 2.35 LUST Maxxis High Roller
* Front Rim: Stans Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: I9 -20mm axle
* Rear Tire: currently 2.35 LUST Maxxis High Roller
* Rear Rim: Stans Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer 10mm Hadley bolt-on
* Weight 33.5lbs

New









Custom decals









Built for trail riding like this









Full shot


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice! How does that shock work? Can you tell me what size it is, what spring and how far down from the middle of the upper eye does the spring sit, I mean where it contacts the preload adjuster?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, amazing bike there, ssinga.


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Large raw 6.6*









Weight with RP23 is 30.99lbs
With CCDB/ti coil is 31.75lbs
I am still waiting for a few bits to complete the project


----------



## gopher1079 (Nov 28, 2007)

heres my everything bike currently pretty ghetto build but things will change when i can get some stuff sold like my sunday hint hint..


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Modig said:


> Here's mine in it's current state. Started out with an XC-bike. Upgraded bits and pieces until the frame cracked. Got cheap but beefier frame and have continued upgrading bits as part of the hobby. I have too little experience to say if it rides well or not but it sure feels solid.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Cheap Black 2006, 20" noname Taiwan frame. (available under several European "brands"). 3:1 levarage (2.5:1, 2.0:1 mount options)
> 
> ...


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

stiingya said:


> when i first saw your bike spec's I was like, why would anyone have a seatpost with a quarter inch drop???
> 
> sweet ride!!!


Just saw your post, thanks for the comment. I'm diggin the post, didn't think it would be a permanent thing but I use it a lot more than I thought I would. It's got a lot of use on it so far, and has developed a little bit of play but nothing horrible. Over all solid and reliable, exactly what I like in a good part.

happy trails...

squish


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

SSINGA said:


> Needed to do an update since I started this thread.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: 07 medium Turner 5.5 Spot - Deep red
> * Fork: 08 Fox Talas 36
> ...


Wow somebody has deep pockets. Thats a gorgeous bike. very jealous


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

I might as well post up my Ventana El Ciclon

Frame: 07 medium Ventana El Ciclon w/Quad Bearing upgrade
Color: Cosmic Gray
* Fork: 06 Fox 36 Talas (2008 Marzocchi 55 ATA on the way)
* Shock: Fox RP23
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7, 185F/160R (Formula The One's coming soon)
* Cranks/Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT Hollowtech II, 22,32,bash
* Chain: Shimano XTR
* Shifters: SRAM X9 w/Nokon cable and housing
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 med cage
* Pedals: Shimano 647
* Stem: Thomson X4 90x0, 31.8
* Handlebar: FSA Gravity carbon, 31.8
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite, 27.2x330
* Seatpost collar: Syntace QR
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V SLT Ti
* Cassette: Shimano XT M760, 11-34
* Headset: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro
* Grips: ODI Lock-ons
* Tires: Specialized Resolution Pro UST (Schwalbe Fat Albert USTs coming soon)
* Rims: Mavic XM819 UST
* Hubs: Hope Pro2

* Weight 30.6lbs


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

nagatahawk said:


> Looks just like my cheap AM Taiwan frame!!! I have an "06 KHS AM 2000 I was told that KHS builds this frame for several marks. at any rate the fram is solid. I am going to replace the rear shock with a fox shock with the piggy back resevoir I forget the name. mine came with Shimano Hone groupo so I will not be up grading components. may be later I will change the fork from Marzocchi AM 2 to an AM 1. I've had the bike for 1 week and love it.
> later


Interesting. The 2006 AM 2000 indeed looks identical, save for the Horst link and round downtube. I guess the Taiwan factory makes different rear ends for the US and Euro markets (where the Horst patent does not apply). 









I know for sure one big frame manufacturer is https://www.astroeng.com.tw/ . Check out their Maestro rip off which is new for 2008 

Cheers
/Johan


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

jeremyp111 said:


> * Fork: 06 Fox 36 Talas (2008 Marzocchi 55 ATA on the way)
> 
> * Brakes: Avid Juicy 7, 185F/160R (Formula The One's coming soon)


new Christmas toys?

plz post back on those when you get them :thumbsup:


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

crisillo said:


> new Christmas toys?
> 
> plz post back on those when you get them :thumbsup:


Oh yeah, baby! Just a little self indulgence...
The 55 ATA will be here tomorrow, but I'll have to wait on the Formula brakes until after the first of the year. Apparently that's when they'll be available to ship here in the states. 

You'll be seeing something shortly on the fork, I promise!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Modig said:


> ITaiwan factory makes different rear ends for the US and Euro markets (where the Horst patent does not apply).
> I know for sure one big frame manufacturer is http://www.astroeng.com.tw/ . Check out their Maestro rip off which is new for 2008
> 
> Cheers
> /Johan


DW says it's a copy of his link. :nono:


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

my 8 month old enduro sl pro frameset

































halfway between expert and pro in spec, 31.3 lbs with a 2.5 weirwolf, blackspire stinger, and a cheap ea50 bar
painted the bar myself. looking to get a set of aligator 'windcutter titanium-nitride' rotors, they look questionable but i'm drawn to them for some reason. anyone tried or seen them?


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Using them still, at least the version without the coating. They do work nicely, at least when paired with the "right" pads (pads need to be good for high temperatures).
Your frame does look quite long, what size is that?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> DW says it's a copy of his link. :nono:


if anything it looks like they copped maestro with a bit of trek's floating lower shock mount


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

it's a large, tried m and large both but the med was a little tight.
using metallic pads I guess, right?
thanks in advance


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

nagatahawk said:


> Modig said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to replace the rear shock with a fox shock with the piggy back resevoir I forget the name. mine came with Shimano Hone groupo so I will not be up grading components. may be later I will change the fork from Marzocchi AM 2 to an AM 1. I've had the bike for 1 week and love it.
> ...


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)

primefocus said:


> my 8 month old enduro sl pro frameset
> halfway between expert and pro in spec, 31.3 lbs with a 2.5 weirwolf, blackspire stinger, and a cheap ea50 bar
> painted the bar myself. looking to get a set of aligator 'windcutter titanium-nitride' rotors, they look questionable but i'm drawn to them for some reason. anyone tried or seen them?


Is it true that specialized enduro has milimeters of tire clearance in the fork arch ?
Can you take a picture of it from the front.


----------



## TexReign (Feb 22, 2006)

*05 Reign 21"*










*Here's the scoop on it:*

* Frame Size & Color:XL Silver​* Fork:Manitou 07 Nixon Platinum​* Brakes:Formula Oro K18 w\adjuster mod​* Cranks:RaceFace Atlas​* Front Derailleur:Shimano XT​* Rear Derailleur:SRAM X.0​* Pedals:Crank Brothers Candy​* Stem:Thomson 110mm​* Handlebar:On One Mary​* Seatpost:Thomson Set-back​* Saddle:WTB Rocket (kevlar)​* Bottom Bracket:RaceFace Atlas​* Cassette:SRAM PG-970​* Headset:Cane Creek Integrated​* Grips:Ergon GP1-L​* Front Tire:Maxxis Larsen 2.35​* Front Rim:Spinergy Xyclone Enduro​* Front Hub/Skewer:20mm Hex​* Rear Tire:Maxxis Ignitor 2.35​* Rear Rim:Spinergy Xyclone Enduro​* Rear Hub/SkewerSpinergy 135mm​* Weight31.5 on the bathroom scale​

I'm 6'2" and 235 lbs. and this bike is the most fun I've ever had on two wheels. We've ridden trails all over Texas and been on several trips to Arizona, Colorado, and New Mexico.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TexReign said:


> *Here's the scoop on it:*
> 
> * Frame Size & Color:XL Silver​* Fork:Manitou 07 Nixon Platinum​* Brakes:Formula Oro K18 w\adjuster mod​* Cranks:RaceFace Atlas​* Front Derailleur:Shimano XT​* Rear Derailleur:SRAM X.0​* Pedals:Crank Brothers Candy​* Stem:Thomson 110mm​* Handlebar:On One Mary​* Seatpost:Thomson Set-back​* Saddle:WTB Rocket (kevlar)​* Bottom Bracket:RaceFace Atlas​* Cassette:SRAM PG-970​* Headset:Cane Creek Integrated​* Grips:Ergon GP1-L​* Front Tire:Maxxis Larsen 2.35​* Front Rim:Spinergy Xyclone Enduro​* Front Hub/Skewer:20mm Hex​* Rear Tire:Maxxis Ignitor 2.35​* Rear Rim:Spinergy Xyclone Enduro​* Rear Hub/SkewerSpinergy 135mm​* Weight31.5 on the bathroom scale​
> 
> I'm 6'2" and 235 lbs. and this bike is the most fun I've ever had on two wheels. We've ridden trails all over Texas and been on several trips to Arizona, Colorado, and New Mexico.


Those wheels are bad a$$!!


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Turner RFX*

New frame with some parts from here and there, weighs in around 32.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

@ coelhomd, 
i don't have the means to take new pictures at the moment, but clearance hasn't been a problem so far. Right now i'm running a 2.5 nevegal stick-e and clearance is 8 millimeters all around (both at the top and on the sides). I don't have to ride mud too much, but i guess the possibility exixts that a piece of debris could get stuck. Anyone here have problems?


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)

primefocus said:


> @ coelhomd,
> i don't have the means to take new pictures at the moment, but clearance hasn't been a problem so far. Right now i'm running a 2.5 nevegal stick-e and clearance is 8 millimeters all around (both at the top and on the sides). I don't have to ride mud too much, but i guess the possibility exixts that a piece of debris could get stuck. Anyone here have problems?


I think it's the way MBA introduced the bike on their October/2006 magazine freaked me out.










It appears that any mud ride will lock the front wheel, which is much worse than a rear wheel!


----------



## TXPhisher (Oct 30, 2006)

Check out this thread for Enduro SL e150 clearance pictures:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=363248&highlight=enduro+tire


----------



## Minerva (Nov 9, 2007)

*new steed*

Here is my new steed. took it for a spin on Xmas. no words, performs very well . BMC is underrated. ( at least unknown to many )


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Minerva said:


> Here is my new steed. took it for a spin on Xmas. no words, performs very well . BMC is underrated. ( at least unknown to many )


I considered a TrailFox but bought a Mojo instead. The BMC is very cool! Congratulations!:thumbsup:


----------



## lordmike (Jul 2, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Nicolai Helius FR small
* Fork: Marzocchi 66SL1 ATA
* Brakes: 08 XT M775
* Cranks: Middleburn rs7
* Chain: KMC 9SL
* Chain device: Blackspire roller + Blackspire DewLite outer ring protector
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR Shadow
* Pedals: Time ATAC CarbonTi/ Shimano DX patforms
* Stem: Cannondale Headshok + shim
* Handlebar: Syncros Bulk Carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece 31.6
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi
* Bottom Bracket: FSA Platinum Ti 68-113
* Cassette: XTR M970 11-34
* Headset: Chris King 1.5
* Grips: Ritchey foams + Hope Grip Doctors
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ignitor
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Crossmark
* Wheelset: Mavic Crossmax SX
* Weight 32.62


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

My Nonad:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^


oh my god, thats SWEET!!!!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Brings a smile to my face....

* Frame Size & Color: RM Slayer sxc,16.5 inch. white/carbon
* Fork: Van 36
* Brakes:Juicy 7, 185 rotors
* Cranks: race face 
* Front Derailleur: nope
* Rear Derailleur: x-9
* Pedals: burley
* Stem: Thomson x-4 90mm
* Handlebar: race face
* Seatpost: Race face
* Saddle: fizik gobi
* Bottom Bracket: shimano lx (better than race face)
* Cassette: xt
* Headset: bbb
* Grips: odi
* Front Tire: Schwalbe bb
* Front Rim: mavic xl
* Front Hub/Skewer: ?
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe bb
* Rear Rim: mavic xl
* Rear Hub/Skewer mavic xl
* Weight 14 kg.





































out with some my mates...










Its getting slippy on my local trials!


----------



## bbtheory (Mar 20, 2007)

*Kona Coilair Custom Build*










Recently built I am already loving this bike, weighs about 33lbs, climbs great thanks to the fork, a Marzocchi AM1 which I was a little skeptical about but it seems to function awesome so far and it isn't even broken in, I expect it to get a little more "plush". I got the frame from the wheelworld Kona blowout with an added 20% discount, the drive train components I either had lying around or bought on the 26th at performance bike at 8:00 AM, again at 20% off, the fork came from Ebay... the whole build cost me less than $1500.00!!!!


----------



## slacka1980 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Ih Am Bomber!!*

THIS IS MY FIRST COMPLETE BUILD UP!! ALWAYS JUST BOUGHT A BIKE FROM THE LBS BEFORE!! TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS TIHINK!!!! COMMENTS WELCOME!
* Frame Size & Color: 03 IH SGS EXPERT LARGE POWDER COATED BRIGHT RED 
* Fork:SHERMAN BREAKOUT WITH FIRM SPRINGS
* Rear Shock: MANITOU SWINGER 3-WAY
* Brakes: SAINT HYDROS 8" ROTORS
* Cranks: 07 HOLZFELLER OCT RG 2.2
* Front Derailleur: ? PROLLY XT OR LX
* Rear Derailleur: SAINT
* Pedals: EASTON FLATBOYS
* Stem ROOX 1.5
* Handlebar: EASTON DH
* Seatpost: THOMPSON ELITE
* Saddle: COMFORT V
* Bottom Bracket: 07 HOWITZER XR
* Cassette: XT 760 9 SPEED 
* Headset: FSA FAT PIG 1.5
* Grips: ODI ROUGE
* Front Tire: WTB 2.7 TIMBERWOLVES
* Front Rim: RYHNOLITE
* Front Hub/Skewer: SAINT/ 20MM THROUGH
* Rear Tire: WTB 2.7 TIMBERWOLVES
* Rear Rim: RYNOLITE 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: SAINT 135/ 135 THROUGH
* Weight ???? HEAVY BUT I DON'T CARE, NOT A WEIGHT WEENIE!!! LOL


----------



## slacka1980 (Dec 31, 2007)

Here Are Some Pics Of That Custom Linkage!!!


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

bbtheory said:


> !


what kind of chain protector is that on there?
it looks chrome... dig it :thumbsup:

p.s. lordmike, sick gti


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

that looks sweet man!


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

Giant AC air
recently repainted professionally with automotive paint. Blazing copper (mazda color) and black. Topped off with matte clear coat for a nice matte look.

Forks: manitou minute 3:00. Soon to be upgraded since I think my riding has gotten a bit bigger than the fork is intended

wheels: Salsa Delgado disc laced to shimano xt's with dt spokes

stem: sette 31.8x60.

bars: easton monkeylite sl cnt

shifters: soon to be sram x.0 twist but currently x.7 triggers

Grips: odi lock on 

Brakes: hayes el camino 6" front and rear (7" front is in the mail)

cranks: shimano hones (bbg bashguard, alloy hardware, and 36t chainring also in mail)

pedals: time attack z

seat: bontranger

seatpost: no name

derailleurs: front is shimano lx, rear is sram x.9

cassette: sram 970

front tire: panaracer rampage

rear tire: panaracer razor

I love this bike and I'll continue to ride this baby until the frame brakes!


----------



## gray bishop (Sep 16, 2006)

awesome job Pedro


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

WOW!!! pedro I really like that color.:thumbsup: 
Any idea what it weighs?


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

Thanks guys,
i don't know what it weighs since I've never really cared much about weight. I just like the way it performs so I never paid much attention to the weight
that said, as soon as I get my new parts in and installed, I'll see if I can get a semi accurate (read bathroom scale) weight on it. I'm guessing mid 30's though.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Kona and great price!

I also got a killer deal at WheelWorld on another brand AM bike and am loving it.


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> what kind of chain protector is that on there?
> it looks chrome... dig it :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. lordmike, sick gti


actually it's not a chain protector but an unpainted section of the frame itself

that build looks impressive, good work


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^

my gawd, some sweet rides here....


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

mcrumble69 said:


> WOW!!! pedro I really like that color.:thumbsup:
> Any idea what it weighs?


I just had the guys at the bike shop weigh it after installing my new bash ring and shifters. 
Turns out I overestimated it by a lot. My AC comes in at 30.6 pounds.

I was pretty surprised by this. Now I know I can go with a bigger fork and not end up with a 40 lb bike.

later guys


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

wow... thats way light! nice bike. i had an ac that was 35 lbs. a taller fork will really make the ac come alive.


----------



## lv4sndz (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's my Allmountain DiamondBack XLS. I got this thing real cheap as a spare bike. I added my drivetrain on it and wheels. Enjoy
















08 Sram X9 drivetrain, Manitou sherman flick plus,azonic outlaw wheels and Avid BB7's with there flat jacket cables.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Got it slightly used (ITB demo) for a smokin' deal......

* Frame Size & Color: '07/'08 Turner RFX
* Fork: Fox Float RC2
* Brakes: Juicy 7's
* Cranks: TruVative Stylo
* Front Derailleur: Sram X9
* Rear Derailleur: Ditto
* Pedals: Shimano 545
* Stem: Thompson X4
* Handlebar: Syncros Gain
* Seatpost: Syncros
* Saddle: WTB (Rocket V? from old bike and I forget specific model) {shown with the cruel saddle it came with}
* Bottom Bracket: What it came with (outboard bearing type)
* Cassette: I'm guessing X9
* Headset: Syncros
* Grips: ODI lock on
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevy Sticky 2.5
* Front Rim: WTB Speeddisc Trail
* Front Hub/Skewer: WTB Laserdisc Superduty
* Rear Tire: same Kenda
* Rear Rim: Same rim
* Rear Hub/Skewer: WTB Laserdisc Lite
* Weight: 32.5


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Those new Trek's are sweet looking bikes. Nice looking rig, password.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

renderedtoast said:


> Those new Trek's are sweet looking bikes. Nice looking rig, password.


Cheers  Yeah this is about a year old now- its great as a trail bike.


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

150mm in the rear and Marzocchi Z-1 FRIII 130mm in the front.
Around 30lbs...


----------



## mantio (Dec 31, 2007)

*Santa Cruz Bullit*

Here's mine. Just got it completed:










* Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Bullit Med
* Fork: Fox Vanilla 36
* Brakes: Avid Code 5, 8" rotors
* Cranks: FSA Afterburner
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X7
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet C
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: Selle Italia
* Bottom Bracket: FSA Mega EXO
* Cassette: SRAM PG-970
* Headset: Race Face
* Grips: WTB
* Front Tire: Intense DH Lite 2.5
* Front Rim: Intense Sun Double Track
* Front Hub/Skewer: Cannondale
* Rear Tire: Intense DH Lite 2.35
* Rear Rim: Sun Double Track
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Cannondale
* Weight: 35-37lbs


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

nitzer said:


> 150mm in the rear and Marzocchi Z-1 FRIII 130mm in the front.
> Around 30lbs...


Nice Bike :thumbsup: 
I always liked the San Andreas and hope to be on one by the summer...


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

mcrumble69 said:


> Nice Bike :thumbsup:
> I always liked the San Andreas and hope to be on one by the summer...


My friend has an 1999 model with the extruded alum frame. he has it set up for black mt. w/ triple tree 8 inch forks up front., he can still out climbl all of us on our xcountry bikes. except for one time when I heard a yell and a crash. he wheelied over during a steep climb. he still beat us to the top. I cant even sit on his bike w/o toppling over, because of the high front end. lol .. but on the downhill he was gone way way ahead of me. I can keep up with him on the flats.


----------



## MussEd (May 25, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Commencal Meta 5 VIP
* Fork: Rockshox Pike 426
* Brakes: Avid Juicy7, 185mm & 160mm rotors
* Cranks: RaceFace Atlas AM
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Shimano M647 DX
* Stem: RaceFace Evolve AM
* Handlebar: RaceFace Evolve AM
* Seatpost: RaceFace Evolve AM
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace Atlas AM
* Cassette: SRAM PG-970
* Headset: Cane Creek 2
* Grips: RaceFace Lock Ons
* Front Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic 719 disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II w/20mm Maxle
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Cinder 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic 719 disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II w/Commencal QR
* Weight: ?


----------



## ponyski (Mar 25, 2005)

*VT Still*

Upgraded my fork
*Frame* - Gaint VT 18.5 w/Swinger R shock
*Fork* - 06 All Mountain SL
*Deraileur Fr* - XT
*Deraileur R* - X.9
*Shifters* - X.7
*Crank* - Truvativ Stylo GXP
*Pedels* - Crank Bros Smarty
*Wheel Fr* - Deore on Rhyno Lites
*Wheel R* - HALO FreedomDisc w/HALO Spin Doctor Hubs
*Brakes* - Avid Mech 203mm front, Juicy 5 160 rotor back
*Bars* - Profile-Design
*Seat post & Stem* - Thomson
*Seat* - WTB
*Tires* - WTB Mutano Raptor tires: 2.4 front, 2.4 back
*Grips* - Kona glow in the dark grips.


----------



## Ride&Surf (Oct 31, 2007)

*My 06 BLT*

* Frame Size & Color: 06 Med ano black w/ Fox RP3
* Fork: 06 Fox TALAS RLC 130mm
* Brakes: Avid Juicy7, 185mm & 160mm rotors
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo, 24/36, Gamut BG & wicked racin chain guide inner plate
* Shifters: SRAM XO
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT w/ wicked racin derailleur guide
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO
* Pedals: Dangerboy
* Stem: Thomson elite
* Handlebar: Answer ProTaper
* Seatpost: Thomson elite
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Team GXP
* Cassette: SRAM PG-990
* Headset: Chris King pewter
* Grips: ODI rouge
* Front Tire: Maxxis ignitor tubeless 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic 819 disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King pewter w/ Salsa skewers
* Rear Tire: Maxxis ignitor tubeless 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic 819 disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King pewter w/ Salsa skewers
* Weight: right around 32 lbs. last time I checked


----------



## shane w. (Sep 24, 2007)

*trek remedy 66*

* Fork:Manitou nixon
* Brakes:avid juicy seven
* Cranks:bontrager racexxlite
* Front Derailleur:shimano xt
* Rear Derailleur:sram xo
* Pedals:crank bros mallet
* Stem:easton havoc
* Handlebar:easton scandium dh
* Seatpost:bontrager
* Saddle:bontrager
* Bottom Bracketb
* Cassette:9spd shimano
* Headset:chris king
* Grips:bontrager
* Front Tire:Bontrager jones xr folding tubeless
* Front Rim:mavic dee max
* Front Hub/Skewer:20mm dee max
* Rear Tire:bontrager jones xr folding
* Rear Rim:sun suv
* Rear Hub/Skewer ringle
* Weight 33 Sorry pictures will be up


----------



## motocrsser83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Jamis Dakar XLT 2.0*

* Frame:Jamis Dakar XLT 2.0 19"
* Fork:Manitou Minute 3:00 130mm Infinite-Travle
* Rear Shock:Manitou Air Swinger 4-Way
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks:TruVativ Stylo
* Front Derailleur:Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur:Shimano Deore XT
* Pedals:Crank Brothers Mallet C
* Stem:TruVativ XR
* Handlebar:TruVativ XR
* Seatpost:TruVativ XR
* Saddle:WTB Test Pilot
* Bottom Bracket:Truvativ Giga-X pipe billet
* Cassette:Shimano HG-50
* Headset:TruVativ
* Grips:WTB WeirWolf
* Front Tire:Hitchinson Spider
* Front Rim:Mavic XM317
* Front Hub/Skewer:Shimano XT
* Rear Tire:WTB MotoRaptor
* Rear Rim:Mavic XM317
* Rear Hub/Skewer:Shimano XT
* Weight:30.1

Sorry ponyski, I stole your pic style, consider it a compliment tho!!!


----------



## batts65 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just recently got this, Chumba Racing XCL size medium

Fox Float Fork
Sunringle Charger wheels
Kends Nevegal DTC 2.35 tires
x9 shifters and rear der, xt e-type front der.
Hayes HFX-9 Brakes, 160mm rear, 180mm front
Thomson Post
Chumba Racing Saddle
Easton Stem
Azonic Carbon Bars
Lizard Skinz clamp on grips
LX cranks


----------



## xc_flip (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice... you'll love that bike.. as I do mine..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwimtber (Mar 23, 2006)

Just checked out Chumba's website. Those XCLs look like a swet rig. Get it Dirty!


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

*Figured I'd post mine as well!*

Large XCL. Great bike, lots of fun.

Build below.

Large Chumba XCL with DHX Air 5.0
SC32 Fork with Maverick Hub
Mavic XM819 with Hope Pro2 rear hub and maverick front hub
Race Face Evolve XC Cranks
Carbon Hayes HFX 9 Brakes
Easton Monkeylite Riser Bar
Salsa Flat Moto Ace stem
WTB Rocket V Saddle
FSA Seatpost
Michelin Dryx XC Tires / Maxxis Crossmarks 
Shimano Etype front Der
Shimano XT Rear 
SRAM PG990 Cassette
Hollowpin Chain
FSA Aheadset
Chumba lockon grips


----------



## batts65 (Nov 9, 2006)

kiwimtber said:


> Just checked out Chumba's website. Those XCLs look like a swet rig. Get it Dirty!


I tried, LOL, i put a shorter stem and some plat form pedals on her and did a snow dual slalom race last weekend, that was fun. Snow is melting fast here in upstate NY but not fast enough!!!

I also have the F5 on order for my DH race season.

There bikes are spot on for geo in my book...


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

*Preston FR*

Frame Size & Color: Small / White
Fork: Dual Air Pike 426
Brakes: Avid Juicy 5's
Cranks: Truvative Stylo w/ Blackspire 34t chainring
Chainguide: Gamut P20
Front Derailleur: None
Rear Derailleur: X9 Med Cage
Pedals: Shimano DX Platform
Stem: Race Face Diabolous 50 mm
Handlebar: SIC LL Riser
Seatpost: SDG I-Beam with Hope QR clamp
Saddle: SDG Bel-Air SL
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP
Cassette: Sram PG-990 11-34t
Headset: Race Face Diabolous
Grips: ODI Ruffian MX with Hope Bar-ends
Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35
Front Rim: Performance Loco
Front Hub/Skewer: Joytech/Hope
Rear Tire: Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35
Rear Rim: Performance Loco
Rear Hub/Skewer: Joytech/Hope
Weight: 35lbs
























She rides like I dreamed she would. Like a tractor uphill, and a freaking bobsled back down. I can't imagine upgrading too much - maybe lighter wheels, but I can't even tell you how cheep I got the wheelset. I do plan to get the shock Pushed before the season starts up.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

pedalmunky said:


> www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2186310464/in/set-72157603694437279/
> 
> www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2185525657/in/set-72157603694437279/
> 
> ...


click on "all sizes" on the top of the pic and copy the HTML code or the URL of the image with IMG tage...like this


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Hombre Crisillo. Moderator por America.

Si es que teneis nivel y lo demás son tonterías.

Greetings from Europe.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanx man. I'm rather technologically illiterate, as you can see I don't even bother to change the date on my POS camera! Cheerz.


----------



## Committee-X (Sep 7, 2006)

My Wolfie


----------



## rojomas (Sep 22, 2007)

*My Foes*

]Here are my Foes


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

rojomas said:


> ]Here are my Foes
> View attachment 326664
> 
> 
> View attachment 326665


----------



## DevinStovall (Dec 24, 2007)

*my mission 1- and my first post!*

DB Mission 1 
Mostly stock
Marz z1 lite 05? works
80mm stem
oem giant boulder seat


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*My Foes FXR*








Front travel 5.5
Rear travel 5.75
Weight 28.8


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> View attachment 327312
> 
> Front travel 5.5
> Rear travel 5.75
> Weight 28.8


Nice!!!


----------



## Jtodd (Dec 29, 2007)

My Alpine Trail


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*My New Ride......*

*Frame Size & Color: Nicolai Helius FR in Jungle Cammo XL
* Fork: RS Lyrik U-Turn
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon - 203mm front/ 180mm rear
* Cranks: Shimano Saint 175mm
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy
* Stem: Thompson Elite 100mm (soon to be changed to 70mm)
* Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Carbon
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: Bel AIr Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
* Cassette: SRAM PG990
* Headset: Chris King - Black
* Grips: ODI Ruffan Lock On
* Front Tire: Michelin Mountain Extreme (Soon to be Maxxis Minion 2.35)
* Front Rim: Mavic 819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 20mm
* Rear Tire: Michelin Mountain Extreme (Soon to be Maxxis Minion 2.35)
* Rear Rim: Mavic 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope Pro II 12mm
* Weight Unknown Open to estimations


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^

MY GAWD!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


sidenote;
do you have pics without the sun glaring?
want to see it more clearly...
too sweet not to have another pic of it...


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

That's not glare, its a HALO!

Sweet bike, man.


----------



## driveordie (Jun 28, 2007)

*• Frame Size & Color:* Specialized FSR Elite (MAX backbone frame) Candy Red powdercoat
*• Fork:* Manitou X-Vert R
*• Rear Shock:* FOX Vanilla RC (will be upgrading with BETD rear linkage)
*• Brakes:* Avid BB7 (203mm/185mm FR/RR) Custom rear mount/Speed Dial SL levers
*• Cranks:* Specialized Strongarm II/Salsa trials bash guard
*• Front Derailleur:* Shimano XT
*• Rear Derailleur:* SRAM X9/X9 Shifters
*• Pedals:* none yet
*• Stem:* Azonic Revenge Shorty 50mm
*• Handlebar:* Specialized Riser/TTT bar brace
*• Seatpost:* Syncros
*• Saddle:* Specialized BG
*• Bottom Bracket:* Shimano BB-UN54
*• Cassette:* SRAM PG990
*• Headset:* FSA Orbit UF
*• Grips:* ODI/Yeti Lock On
*• Front Tire:* Panaracer Fire XC Pro (for now)
*• Front Rim:* Mavic X223 (will be Azonic Outlaw)
*• Front Hub/Skewer:* Specialized
*• Rear Tire:* Panaracer Fire XC Pro (for now)
*• Rear Rim:* Mavic X223 (will be Azonic Outlaw)
*• Rear Hub/Skewer:* Specialized
*• Weight:* Unknown

Pics...


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

that nicolai is sweet...would love to see more pics of it out of the sun as well


----------



## GfromNY (Jan 6, 2008)

*Another Heckler...*

Mine's more toward the agressive XC side than true all-mountain, I would say... Regardless, it's a great bike for the rocky, technical North East singletrack!









*
* Santa Cruz Heckler*
* Frame Size & Color: Large Trans Blue
* Fork: 2008 Fox Vanilla 32 RLC
* Brakes: Hayes Mag HD
* Cranks: 2008 Truvativ Stylo Team
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.0
* Shifters: Sram X.0
* Rear Shock: Progressive 5th Element Air
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy SL
* Stem: Thompson 100mm
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite 30.9x410mm
* Seatpost Clamp: Quick Release
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Team
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP
* Chain: Sram
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: Cane Creek S2
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: IRC FreedomCross Trailbear 2.25
* Front Rim: Mavic XC717
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT Disc
* Front Rotor: Hayes 160mm
* Rear Tire: IRC FreedomCross Trailbear 2.25
* Rear Rim: Mavic XC717
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT Disc
* Rear Rotor: Hayes 160mm
* Spokes: DT Swiss
* Weight: Unknown

A few more pics:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

driveordie said:


> *• Frame Size & Color:* Specialized FSR Elite (MAX backbone frame) Candy Red powdercoat
> *• Fork:* Manitou X-Vert R
> *• Rear Shock:* FOX Vanilla RC (will be upgrading with BETD rear linkage)
> *• Brakes:* Avid BB7 (203mm/185mm FR/RR) Custom rear mount/Speed Dial SL levers
> ...


Nice  but has it ever been ridden? it looks perfect!


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

cool rear disk mount driveordie


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

....


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

HOG farmer said:


> * Frame Size & Color: medium Titus ML2 green
> * Fork:Fox Talas RLC
> * Brakes:Hayes Carbon
> * Cranks:'08 Shimano XT Hollowtech
> ...


My green machine.


----------



## driveordie (Jun 28, 2007)

primefocus said:


> cool rear disk mount driveordie


Thanks! It should work well. Even though it may be pretty now, I will be riding this quite a lot and riding it hard. I guess it won't look pretty for long!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

driveordie said:


> *• Frame Size & Color:* Specialized FSR Elite (MAX backbone frame) Candy Red powdercoat
> Pics...


LOVE the red powdercoat, especially on the fork legs and handlebars. Very tasteful and cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

driveordie said:


> *• Frame Size & Color:* Specialized FSR Elite (MAX backbone frame) Candy Red powdercoat
> *• Fork:* Manitou X-Vert R
> *• Rear Shock:* FOX Vanilla RC (will be upgrading with BETD rear linkage)
> *• Brakes:* Avid BB7 (203mm/185mm FR/RR) Custom rear mount/Speed Dial SL levers
> ...


looks almost exactly like the one in downhill domination!

:thumbsup:


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

GfromNY

Lovely Heckler. I must admit I do love that colour blue, it looks a sweet rig my friend. Any estimation on weight?


----------



## GfromNY (Jan 6, 2008)

lornibear said:


> GfromNY
> 
> Lovely Heckler. I must admit I do love that colour blue, it looks a sweet rig my friend. Any estimation on weight?


Lornibear - thanks! As for it's weight, I'm not really too sure but I'm guessing about 31 pounds? Have to get over to my brother's house to use his digital bike scale one of these days...

Still no snow on the trails here in New York, so I've been getting to ride it quite a bit. Lucky me 

-G.


----------



## wickedracin (Jun 20, 2006)

very nice Steve, I wish my garage was that clean!


----------



## Mbayushi (Aug 17, 2006)

*2003 Specialzed Enduro Comp*










*2003 Specialized Enduro Comp*
** Frame Size & Color:* Medium Black and Gold
** Fork:* 2003 Fox Vanilla RLC
** Brakes:* Hayes Hydraulics
** Cranks:* FSA with Raceface Team Rings
** Front Derailleur:* 2003 Shimano LX
** Rear Derailleur:* 2007 Sram X.7
** Rear Shock:* Fox Float R Pushed
** Pedals:* Shimano PD-M540
** Stem:* Thompson 70mm
** Handlebar:* Specialized Low Rise
** Seatpost:* Thompson Elite 30.9x410mm 
** Seatpost Clamp*: Salsa Flip-lock seatpost clamp (Black)
** Saddle:* Selle Italia Gel Flow
** Bottom Bracket:* Shimano ES71
** Chain:* Sram 951
** Cassette:* Sram PG980
** Headset*: Chris King NoThreadset (Black)
** Grips:* ODI Rouge
** Front Tire:* Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35 
** Front Rim:* DT Swiss 4.2d
** Front Hub/Skewer: * Chris King ISO 100mm/Salsa (Black)
** Front Rotor:* Hayes 185mm 
** Rear Tire:* Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.10
** Rear Rim:* DT Swiss 4.2d
** Rear Hub/Skewer:* Chris King ISO 135mm/Salsa (Black)
** Rear Rotor:* Hayes 160mm
** Spokes:* DT Swiss SuperComps
** Weight:* Never was placed on a scale


----------



## drops-to-flat (Jul 16, 2007)

*Foes FXR 2:1*

* Frame Size & Color: Foes FXR Medium Black
* Fork: Marzocchi AM (Fox 36 on order!!)
* Brakes: HFX Mag
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Wellgo magnesium
* Stem: Race Face Diabolous
* Handlebar: Titus El Norte
* Seatpost: FSA
* Saddle: Specialized
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Race Face
* Grips: ODI LockOns
* Tires: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Wheelset: DT Swiss 5.1 
* Weight: 32lbs


----------



## maartenv (May 5, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Drossiger Enduro L 
* Fork: Marzocchi 66sl1 ata
* Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 air
* Brakes: Formula k18 200/180
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Shimano 520's 
* Handlebar: Maniac
* Seatpost: Procraft
* Saddle: Velo
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Zebra style
* Tires: Fat albert 
* Rims: Single tracks
* Hubs/Skewers: Marzocchi qr20 and Ringle
* Weight: +/- 15 kg

First post


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*As requested.....*

 :thumbsup:


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I really dig the camo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

How do you like the Cane Creek Double Barrel???


----------



## chauvinist_youth (Jan 2, 2007)

07 Chumba EVO (slack version)
Fox fox dhx with rp23 cans (I'm told it's more progressive than normal dhx)
07 Fox 36 Talas RC2
Cranks Bros Mallets
Hayes nine 203mm front and back
Bombshell fat daddy wheels
Bunch of other stuff too lazy or too crappy to list

edited for MattP.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

chauvinist_youth said:


> Fox rp23 w/ res (I'm told it's more progressive than dhx)


Hate to burst you bubble, but that is not an RP23. That is a DHX Air.


----------



## chauvinist_youth (Jan 2, 2007)

MattP. said:


> Hate to burst you bubble, but that is not an RP23. That is a DHX Air.


it uses the rp23 cans. It's something only chumba does.

This is why mtbr sucks. Such a flame fest of know it alls.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

chauvinist_youth said:


> it uses the rp23 cans. It's something only chumba does.
> 
> This is why mtbr sucks. Such a flame fest of know it alls.


True, but also true for any message boards.


----------



## MartinRo (Feb 6, 2007)

Dont know if I have posted this on here as not been a regular for a while










* Frame Size & Color: S-Works Enduro M
* Fork: Lyric U turn
* Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 air
* Brakes: Formula puro 200/200
* Cranks: XT
* Ring: Raceface
* Chainguide: C4 Dewlie
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Shimano DX SPD 
* Stem: Thompson 4x
* Handlebar: Easton
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Extreme Lock ons
* Tires: Conti Verticals
* Rims: 721s
* Hubs/Skewers: Hope/X lite


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

chauvinist_youth said:


> it uses the rp23 cans. It's something only chumba does.


Didn't know that, that's interesting.

And don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess I am the only one in this forum that uses it for AM use. Alot of haters will find it ugly. I've done 20 mile epics with my friends on 4-5 inch travel bikes.


































Frame Size & Color: '06 Mountaincycle Sin (Small / White powdercoat front & Pewter Ano rear)
* Shock : Progressive 5th Element 5 way (7.875 x 2.25); 550 lbs spring
* Fork: '06 Marzocchi 66 RC2X Works (170mm)
* Brakes: Hope Mono6 Ti with Motul RBF 600 
* Shifters : Shimano Deore XT M751 Black Edition 
* Cranks: Shimano Saint 175mm 32-22 dual rings
* Chain Guide : E-13 DRS with Supercharger bashguard
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT M751 Top Swing Bottom Pull
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint Mid Cage
* Pedals: Crankbrothers 50-50x
* Stem: Easton Advice (3 adjustable settings) set at 65mm x 10deg rise
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Bar Vice 680 x 25.4
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 31.6
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Chromo Rails
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint 73mm
* Cassette: Shimano Deore LX M580 11-34
* Headset: FSA Pig DH Pro
* Grips: Lizard Skins Moab Clamp on with ODI end caps
* Front Tire: Continental Diesel Protection 2.5
* Front Rim: Mavic Deetraks
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Deetraks 20mm thruaxle
* Rear Tire: Continental Diesel Protection 2.5
* Rear Rim: Mavic Deetraks
* Tubes : Continental 1.9-2.5 tubes 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Deetraks with Shimano Saint 10mm Thruaxle adapter
* Weight : 38 lbs


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

mine and my fiance's


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

pipes10 said:


> mine and my fiance's


The lady keeps it up on 2 wheels. :cornut:


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

I guess that for "all-mountain" I would be choosing either my Titus








or my Bullit


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

minus9 said:


> I guess that for "all-mountain" I would be choosing either my Titus


That is a very scary seat post. :eekster:


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

*2008 5 Spot, 2007 Nomad*

Here's what's left of my mtb stable. I guess I really can't complain:
Specs:
'08 XL 5 Spot (*Sangria Red)*
Fox RP23
Fox Float 140RLC
Mavic Crossmax SL
*Maxxis* Ignitor 2.35 LUST w/Stans
Sunline V-One OS carbon bars
XTR crankset, cassette, pedals
SRAM X.O shifters, r. derailleur, chain.
SRAM X.9 f. derailleur
Avid Juicy Carbons 180mm front, 160mm rear
Chris King NoThreadset (yes, that is a red carbon spacer)
Gravity Dropper 4in drop.
WTB Devo Titanium saddle
Thompson X4 stem (90mm)
King Titanium waterbottle cage
Cateye Micro Wireless computer
DMC Moto Lap Timer
Weight: 28lbs.


























'07 XL Nomad (*Liquid Blue*)
Fox DHX Coil 5.0 w/500lb spring
Fox Talas 36
DT Swiss 1750's
*Maxxis* Minion 2.35F, Larson TT 2.35R
Sunline V-One OS bars
XTR crankset with Race Face Team Rings
XT cassette, F. Derailleur
Shimano DX pedals
SRAM X.O shifters, r. derailleur, chain.
Avid Juicy Seven's 180mm
Race Face Diabolus headset
Gravity Dropper 4in drop.
WTB Devo Titanium saddle
Thompson X4 stem (90mm)
Cateye Micro Wireless computer
DMC Moto Lap Timer
Weight: 33lbs
(sorry for the fuzzy picture, the lighting in my apartment is horrible)


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

maartenv said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Drossiger Enduro L
> * Fork: Marzocchi 66sl1 ata
> * Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 air
> * Brakes: Formula k18 200/180
> ...


I wish the US would let some of these Euro bikes into the country, but I guess the patent lawyers would have too much to do. Really nice bike, it looks almost like a Rocky Mountain ETSX of sorts.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

slcrockymountainrider said:


> Here's what's left of my mtb stable. I guess I really can't complain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you GUESS you can't complain...:madmax:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

agreed......
i would be over the moon if i have half of either....


 :eekster: :crazy: :shocked:


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

*2008 Banshee Rune*

2008 Banshee Rune

33.5lbs










* Frame Size & Color: 2008 Banshee Rune / Small / Team Black and polished
* Shock: Maniou Evolver ISX-6
* Fork: 2006 Fox 36 Van RC2
* Brakes: 2008 Juicy 7's w Carbon and Ti (8" front / 7" rear)
* Cranks: 2007 XT 175mm (22/32/Envy Bash)
* Shifters: XO
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: Axiom Road Gaps
* Stem: Easton Vice 50mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA70
* Seatpost: Praxxis 30.0mm
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano X-Type
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Chain: Sram PC99
* Headset: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro Reducer
* Grips: Odi Ruffian lock-one with Envy Trucker Girl caps
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minon DHF 2.35
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX5.1D
* Front Hub/Skewer: King 20mm (pewter)
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minon DHF 2.35
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX5.1D
* Rear Hub/Skewer: King (pewter) HD w/ Funbolts

_* Weight: 33.5lbs_

*Full Review*


----------



## 8shadow8 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Here's my delicious BLT*

* Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Blur LT size XL WHITE
* Fork: 2008 Rock Shox revelation Air U-turn (100-130mm)
* Shock: 2008 FOX RP23 (135mm)
* Brakes: 2007 Shimano XTR hydraulic
* Cranks: 2007 Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur: none yet (still building bike)
* Rear Derailleur: 2008 Shimano XTR shadow
* Pedals: Crank Brothers egg beater SL's
* Stem: Thomson Elite X4
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 monkeybar
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB laser V
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XTR Titanium
* Headset: Cane Creek 110 (110 year waranty!!!)
* Grips: Lock on
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire XC pro 2.10
* Front Rim: Mavic mx819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King / XTR skewer
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire XC pro
* Rear Rim: Mavic mx 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King / XTR skewer
* Weight: Unknown

The build is still in progress and there is 4 feet of snow where I live so for now these are the best pics I can provide. I will post some action shots once the weather has cleared.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

...


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Here be the hoss- 08 Yeti 575 carbon swingarm w/DHX Air 5.0
06 36 Talas RC2s
Mavic 819 running Conti Diesel2.5/Vertical2.3 on Hope Pro2s
X9 Bits and Juicey 5s.

It is quite yummy.


----------



## mtrmasa (Feb 7, 2008)

*Kamikaze came across the Pacific.*

My name is mtrmasa.I came from Tokyo. 
I work as a mountain path search guerrilla mainly. 
Please watch the last KAMIKAZE ride last year.
Mtrblog : Please by a big sound.
https://mtrweb.blog.shinobi.jp/Entry/80/
Mountain Rings Site
https://mtrweb.uijin.com/


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mtrmasa said:


> My name is mtrmasa.I came from Tokyo.
> 
> Please watch the last KAMIKAZE ride last year.
> 
> https://mtrweb.blog.shinobi.jp/Entry/80/


Nice mellow trail, are you calling it a Kamikaze because of the odds you'll run into a tree head on??? 

You should post the vid in the passion forum, and the bike in the photoshop only thread...


----------



## cloudturtle (Dec 17, 2007)

Repeat.-


----------



## mtrmasa (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for evaluation and attention. 
I change a publication place.
mtrmasa


----------



## cloudturtle (Dec 17, 2007)

My RUNE: 


Frame: Banshee/Mythic RUNE, black ano.
Size: L (18")
Fork: Manitou NIXON Platinum Intrinsic With IT.
Brakes: HOPE M4, 203 & 183 mm. rotors. with braided hoses.
Cranks: Race Face Ride XC with Race Face Bashguard.
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore.
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX.
Pedals: Shimano M-647.
Stem: Race Face Diabolus, 50mm.
Handlebar: Race Face Diabolus.
Seatpost: Gravity Dropper 4".
Saddle: Specialized BG Sport.
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Gigapipe Team DH.
Cassette: Shimano LX.
Headset: Cane Creek Double XC.
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock On.
Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Stick-E
Front Rim: Sun S-TYPE.
Front Hub: ON OFF.
Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Stick-E
Rear Rim: Sun S-TYPE.
Rear Hub: Shimano Deore.


----------



## Boberinoe (May 26, 2007)

*Fat Possum*


----------



## yellowdman (Jun 19, 2006)

*my ride*

*My new ultimate extreme cross country trail bike! Customized 2008 Trek Fuel EX9. Bike: 2008 Trek Fuel EX9 17.5 inch frame, Fork: 2008 Fox Talas 36 RC2, Headset: Chris King Dreadset, Brakes: 2008 Shimano XT 180mm-F and 170mm-R, Stem: Bontrager Race X Lite 60mm 7 deg. rise, Bars: Stock Bontrager Race Lite 650mm 40mm rise 7deg. sweep O.S., Grips: ODI Ruffian Lockons, Wheels: Bontrager Rhythm Elite 20mm Front Wheel - Q/R Rear Wheel Tubeless, Tires: Maxxis Advantage 2.4 Front and Bontrager Jones XC 2.2 Rear both ran tubeless, Cranks: Stock 2008 Shimano XT, Pedal: Shimano XTR, Chain: Shimano XTR 9spd, Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32, Front Derailleur: Stock 2008 Shimano XT, Rear Derailleur: 2008 Shimano XTR Shadow SGS Cage, Shifters: Shimano XTR, Shock: Stock 2008 Fox Float RP23, Seatpost: Stock Bontrager Race Lite 31.6, Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Ti 135g (really 144g), Bottle Cage: Blackburn Carbon. As is with everything listed here this bike weighs in at 28.8 pounds and it could be made lighter really easy. This bike stock with it's Fox Talas 32 RL and pedals weighed in at 28 pounds. The Talas 36 RC2 I installed is a little over a pound heavier than the stock Talas 32 RL I took off. Not bad! Hey remember this is my take on the meaning All Mountain.*:thumbsup:


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

Frame: Santa Cruz Nomad 165mm
Fork: 08 Fox 36 Float 160mm
Wheels: Hope pro 2 hubs dt 5.1 rims
Brakes : Code 5's hope floating rotors
Drivetrain : x9 and xt cranks
miscellaneous: Funn bars, Hope stuff bling bits et...

DHX5 Air, is in transit,

The bike is currently 15.3 kgs. (33.7 lb)


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

oh my fu cking god....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> oh my fu cking god....


I agree! Even though I don't believe in god.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

yellowdman said:


> *My new ultimate extreme cross country trail bike! Customized 2008 Trek Fuel EX9. ....... This bike stock with it's Fox Talas 32 RL and pedals weighed in at 28 pounds. The Talas 36 RC2 I installed is a little over a pound heavier than the stock Talas 32 RL I took off. Not bad! Hey remember this is my take on the meaning All Mountain.*:thumbsup:


Very nice. Your bike proves that "All Mountian" doesn't have to weigh north of 30 lbs. It looks sweet too! :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! That Fuel and Nomad are some nice bikes! Mad props to both of you!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

yellowdman said:


> Hey remember this is my take on the meaning All Mountain.[/B]:thumbsup:


Soooo your take on All Mountain is a shorter stem, longer fork and bigger tires on a cross country bike!

you should patent that idea before somebody steals it...


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Soooo your take on All Mountain is a shorter stem, longer fork and bigger tires on a cross country bike!
> 
> you should patent that idea before somebody steals it...


Weaksauce. That Fuel EX is far more capable than an XC bike. I had an 02 Fuel that was an XC bike. 3" of travel in the rear. In 03 it saw double black diamond action at Northstar with most of it's original equipment. Pho Dog, Sticks & Stones, Karpiel, etc. It took it all. We rode those Fuels way out of spec, I guess what would be called All Mountain now. :thumbsup:

P


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> Weaksauce. That Fuel EX is far more capable than an XC bike. I had an 02 Fuel that was an XC bike. 3" of travel in the rear. In 03 it saw double black diamond action at Northstar with most of it's original equipment. Pho Dog, Sticks & Stones, Karpiel, etc. It took it all. We rode those Fuels way out of spec, I guess what would be called All Mountain now. :thumbsup:
> 
> P


To be honest I was probably too hard on the guy, bad mood. Sorry.

But I wasn't dissing on the bike, nor saying you can't ride a XC bike beyond it's capabilities. And the above EX is WAY sweet, I'd trade one of my beat up old rigs for it any day!

It's just that to me the "my take on All Mountain" comment reads like he's taking credit for some original concept. When using a longer fork, shorter stem and bigger tires if your looking for more aggressive riding characteristics is obvious and has been for quite a long time.

It's like me posting about my wheel telling everyone how it has a sliced up tube wrapped around the aired up tube with slime inside it saying this is "my take" on flat protection...

WOW I'm a genius...... well maybe if I would have thought of it 17 years ago...


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

Who give a **** if you ride a dh bike or a full rigid commuter. If you are in the mountain putting in the miles, well as far as I'm concerned your riding 'all mountain'

The next thing we'll have new categories like 'xc am' or 'road am' dh am' blah blah. Just ride MOFO's


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

biketavioumaximus said:


> Who give a **** if you ride a dh bike or a full rigid commuter. If you are in the mountain putting in the miles....Just ride MOFO's


Summed up this whole category. Word.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Does anyone remember when DH became a separate niche bike category? 

Did riders come out of the woodwork whining about how "I ride my bike down hills" why does this need it's own category next thing you know we'll have DJ, DS, 4X, bla bla bla... 

When did XC become a mountain bike category? Did everyone whine about how they ride their bikes across the country side too...


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Finally have her ALL together. As in thats it, im done, no more. Except for tires. :thumbsup: But after all waiting and saving, and tweaking the set up to my liking its 100% to my liking. At first, the Pike was disappointing. Went to a softer spring and it was a new bike. Then my front brake wasnt up to one finger braking like other brakes that ive run in the past. A set of Goodridge lines and EBC Red compound pads up front solved the braking problem in a big way. The bike IS stoppable!?! Now it is. Then I had to have all the different set ups available to me at all time so that meant 3 sets of pedals (and shoes, but i wont list those) with different purposes, and 2 different saddles (mounted to separate posts for convenience) for different riding. The three pedals are a set of Wellgo B25's for resort riding mostly, the egg beater that are pictured for the XC, and a set of Time Z-pedals for single track and DH. The post/ saddle sets are the Thomson post with an SLR like in the picture, then I have a Titec Ithys mounted to a no name post (cut real short since its never extended for XC rides) for the rides where a torn up saddle is a bit more likely to happen 

* Frame: '07 S-Work Enduro Anodized Brown
* Fork: '06 Pike 425
* Brakes: Formula Oro Puro with stainless goodridge lines and fittings.
* Cranks: XT
* Chain Guide: Gamut G25
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0 
* Pedals: Egg beaters / Wellgo B25's / Time Z-Pedal
* Stem: Thomson X4 90mm 10 degree
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite DH
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Lock-on Ruffian
* Tires: Geax Lobo Loco 2.3"
* Rims: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Hubs/Spokes: Industry Nine Enduro
* Rear Skewer: Hope QR
* Seat Collar: Hope QR
* Shifter Housing: Nokon 
* Bar End Caps: Hope
* Weight: With more XC oriented tires on there, I have weighed her at 30lb's. So I imagine as pictured she is about 31. In full DH/shuttle run set up I bet shes around 33lb's.

Like I said above, I'm in a state of bliss with this bike now. Adaptable, responsive, light, aggressive. The ultimate goal of this bike is to be able to take it on road trips. One bike to handle whatever I may come across on an adventure. As of right now, the bike has one road trip under its belt. It does its job well.

Pics!


----------



## Tricky17 (Jan 16, 2007)

Trance XO 
XT All Mountain Wheels
XT Crankset
XT shifters and brakes
XTR rear Derailleur
Raceface bar, stem, seatpost
Fox Talas 36rc2 ( shown in 130mm setting )
not sure of weight but somewhere around 30lbs


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

wow, looks great! I love the different shapes of this frame. I'd get a shorter stem for better downhill capabilities!


----------



## 8shadow8 (Mar 18, 2007)

Tricky17 said:


> Trance XO
> XT All Mountain Wheels
> XT Crankset
> XT shifters and brakes
> ...


WOW! That's probably the nicest Giant I have ever seen! Great bike man:thumbsup:


----------



## evilimprdr (Jun 7, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: KHS AM1000 17in grey/black
* Fork: Manitou Sherman Slider DC 170mm
* Brakes: Juicy 5's 7in front rotor, 6in rear rotor
* Cranks:XTR 3piece hollowtech
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Sram x9
* Pedals: Either Iron Horse flats, or CB smarty's
* Stem: Hozzfelter
* Handlebar: Hozzfelter
* Seatpost: WTB
* Saddle: Iron Horse
* Bottom Bracket: Hollowtech
* Cassette: Sram 9speed pg 11-32 I think
* Headset: Crane Creek forget the model it's the heaviest 1 1/8 one they make
* Grips: ????? 
* Front Tire: Kenda John Tomac nevagal DH steel belted 
* Front Rim: Sun Rims
* Front Hub/Skewer: Sette 20mm threw axle
* Rear Tire: Same as front
* Rear Rim: Same as front
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano forget model
* Weight 37lbs
Not much of a climber or it could be cause I'm out of shape. I just built it and only have one ride and I was dying by the end. I'm guessing I'm out of shape. More for going down the hill and NS stuff though.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

man, besides being flat, those tires look like 1.9's...need some more meat there


----------



## Joe Poulsom (Nov 10, 2007)

Tricky17 said:


> Trance XO
> XT All Mountain Wheels
> XT Crankset
> XT shifters and brakes
> ...


Sweet bike, probably one of the nicer trance's ive seen, my friend has one in brown and its lovely. Im guessing your pretty tall with the size of that stem?


----------



## pinilla (Feb 19, 2008)

*From Spain*

From Moralzarzal Madrid Spain, my Spec Enduro Expert 2004. Sorry, i don´t know speak english...

* Frame Size & Color: Spec Enduro 2004 silver
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain SL 06
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Seven 185-160
* Cranks: Shimano LX, 44 Truvativ, 32 TA, 22 Shimano
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Xpedo
* Stem: Spec 90mm 6º
* Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper Carbon
* Seatpost: Woodman 30.9 350mm.
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air
* Bottom Bracket: Rotor SAAB
* Cassette: SRAM 980 11-34
* Chain: Shimano XT
* Shifters: SRAM X9
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Spec XC
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 Supertacky
* Front Rim: DT XR 4.1d
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT 240 S Thru Bolt 10 mm.
* Rear Tire: Rubena Charibdys 2.10 tubeless
* Rear Rim: DT XR 4.1d
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT 240 S Thru Bolt 10 mm.
* Weight: <> 13,5 kg.


----------



## dwtlax (Jun 17, 2006)

*my new girl friend...*

She loves being put away ridden hard and all wet!!


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

glad to see she still has all her teeth


----------



## Ben575 (Feb 26, 2007)

Some pics from my new 575 2008  
with Industry Nine AM wheelset

























































with Spinergy Xyclone wheelset

















Frame = Yeti 575 carbon 2008 size L
Fork = Fox 32 Talas RLC 2008 
Handlebar = Race Face Low riser XC Carbon
Headset = Chris King Ti
Grips = Oury lock-on
Brakes = Formula The One Greg Minnaar Limited 180mm
Crank = Truvativ Noir 3.3 + Extralite Octaramp chainrings + Extralite bolts
Shifters = X.O
Front Derailleur = XTR
Rear Derailleur = X.O 2008 medium cage + KCNC ceramic jockey wheels
Cassette = Sram PG990 11-32
Chain = KMC X9 SL
Wheelsets = Industry Nine All Mountain and Spinergy Xyclone Disc
Tires = Michelin XCR X-Trem UST and Maxxis Medusa 
Skewers = Salsa Flip-Offs Ti
Pedals = Time Atac Titan Carbon
Seat = WTB Rocket V SLT "Yéti" 
Seatpost = Thomson Masterpièce + ti bolts kit by Toronto Cycles
Stem = Thomson X4 + ti bolts kit 
Cables = Nokon


----------



## Joe Poulsom (Nov 10, 2007)

Now thats a beauty!


----------



## 8shadow8 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ben575 said:


> Some pics from my new 575 2008
> with Industry Nine AM wheelset
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ****ing crap!!! How much did you spend on that thing? Oh yeah...NICE RIDE!


----------



## Ben575 (Feb 26, 2007)

hummmm... about 10000 $ (7000 € in my country)


----------



## dirtnrox (Nov 10, 2007)

those wheels are sick...but why'd you replace the stock wheels (aren't they pretty good, i mean its a yeti)?


----------



## pinilla (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spec Enduro 2003 by Pinilla*

* Frame Size & Color: Spec Enduro 2003 Silver size M
* Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain SL 2006
* Shock: Manitou Swinger 3 way
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Seven 185-160
* Cranks: Shimano LX (44 Truvativ - 32 TA - 22 Shimano)
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM 9.0
* Pedals: Xpedo
* Shifters: SRAM 9.0
* Stem: Spec Enduro 90 mm. 6º
* Handlebar: Answer ProTaper Carbon
* Seatpost: Woodman
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air Titanium
* Bottom Bracket: Rotor SAAB
* Cassette: SRAM 980 11-34
* Chain: Shimano XT
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Spec XC
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller Spuertacky UST 2.35
* Front Rim: DT XR 4.1d
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT 240 S Thru Bolt 10mm.
* Rear Tire: Rubena Charibdys tubeless 2.10
* Rear Rim: DT XR 4.1d
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT 240 S Thru Bolt 10mm.
* Weight: <> 13.5 kg.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That is a gorgeous Enduro!


----------



## NorCal-Saint (Feb 18, 2008)

I posted a thread already, and it seems some think my frame is my weak point but only time will tell 

Here is what I have...


* 2001 Gary Fisher Sugar-3 frame XL
* Cane Creek AD-5 rear shock
* Rock Shox - Pike 426 (95-140mm)
* Shimano Saint crank with an XT outer ring (looks sweet)
* Shimano Saint Hubs / Sun Ryno lites
* Shimano Saint Dual control levers
* Shimano Saint rear derailure
* Shimano Saint Hydro disc brakes (208 front & 160 rear)
* Shimano XT cassette
* Shimano XT front derailure
* Race Face Evolve stem / bar
* Cane Creek S8 headset
* WTB Rocket V saddle
* Crank Brothers 5050 pedals
* Panaracer Fire XC Pro Tires


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

That is one expensive ride!!!
nice 575! hell of a spec and looks clean as ****.
Lot of exclusive parts.. the KingTi headsets are limited production, if i had the money i'd get my hands on one of those for sure


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

8shadow8 said:


> Holy ****ing crap!!! How much did you spend on that thing? Oh yeah...NICE RIDE!


What difference does it make, "how much"? It's worth every damn penny! Some people just don't have any manners!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Ben575 said:


> Some pics from my new 575 2008
> 
> What's it weight?
> 
> Dude that bike is uber wicked...


----------



## Ben575 (Feb 26, 2007)

stiingya said:


> Ben575 said:
> 
> 
> > Some pics from my new 575 2008
> ...


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

Ben 575, or anyone else,
Ben 1st of all great bike. I have some questions though. The rear portion of your bike, the upper part of the swing arm is carbon and where it narrows close to the rear wheel I understand that it will flex fore aft but does it not also flex the wheel side to side(yaw) and what about if the wheel is under considerable force would it not create a torque effect. Sorry I don't mean to be too critical but I just dont understand the concept of this design. There are some concepts that might seem to work and in real life they do. Then there are good concepts that once made in the real world just miss the mark completely. I would think this would be one of them. 
Again, congrats on your new bike. It is very nice looking.
MCtigre


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Someone else has posted their Trance X so I may as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I think this is a good opportunity to get the post counter racing so here is my 2002 Rocky Mountain Slayer.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

MCtigre said:


> Then there are good concepts that once made in the real world just miss the mark completely. I would think this would be one of them.


yeah, could be... but yeti has already had a "carbon pivot" for several years now... the pivot itself hasn't been a problem with flex in the past...heavier riders have complained about a bit of flex on the previous models for the lack of support/bridge on the seatstays, this has been addressed on the 08 model by the carbon bridge...and according to reports has been working out pretty good...


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

And this is a Lapierre Zesty 514 which I have a perverse obsession with (not mine (yet (maybe))).


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

How does that quick release work you have there Crisillo?:skep:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> How does that quick release work you have there Crisillo?:skep:


it's a thru bolt QR, DT RWS
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh! You have the bolt through ones. Shame the normal ones I need are useless, saw one snap off in the dealers hand last week, I need to get a set of Hope's for my Hubs.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Ben575 said:


>


i think it looks better with the spinergys, but i know the i9s cost more..


----------



## Ben575 (Feb 26, 2007)

saturnine said:


> i think it looks better with the spinergys, but i know the i9s cost more..


me to, I prefer the look with Spinergy but i9s have a better return and greater rigidity


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

*My Turner 5 Spot*


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nice. any plans on getting a ti spring?


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a possible upgrade, but won't be for a while. 

The bike is currently at 31.8lbs....


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

here's my baby. strait rips on everything. 

specs include

formula k18's
holzfeller DH bar
gamut p20 w/34T and 11-32 cassette
x0 throughout


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

EGF168 said:


> And this is a Lapierre Zesty 514 which I have a perverse obsession with (not mine (yet (maybe))).


Chainstays seem a little long:skep:


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Your bike is a work of art. Personally I think it's too pretty. It needs a nice thrashing and some mud work to make it really ridable.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> Chainstays seem a little long:skep:


Yes the chain stays are very long, but it seems to be very responsive when I jump the bike and I would say for comparison that the speed and accelerating is just a tiny bit faster than my Rocky Slayer but still know where near as fast as my Trance X, it does have some pretty funny geometry but it all seems to work nicely and that Horst link is going to piss Specialized of (look how big it is). :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

SJensen said:


> here's my baby. strait rips on everything.
> 
> specs include
> 
> ...


Nice bike, how tall are you?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Oh! You have the bolt through ones. Shame the normal ones I need are useless, saw one snap off in the dealers hand last week, I need to get a set of Hope's for my Hubs.


???????????????????


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

stiingya said:


> ???????????????????


What I meant but didn't have time was that the idiot that owned the bike well over tightened them and the owner of the shop couldn't open it so he put too much force in and broke the QR. Anyway it's the first time I have seen a QR brake so I am going to steer clear of them. I want the Hope QR's because they are work well and are available in lots of colours. I am probably going to get a new bike before I get the QR's though.

Having said that, I know what some of you guys are like so please DO NOT post up hundreds of pics of broken QR's.:nono:


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

stiingya said:


> Nice bike, how tall are you?


between 6-5 and 6-6. seat looks the the empire state building eh. i get it all the time.


----------



## AM_Rider (Aug 12, 2007)

*Bionicon Edison*








* Frame Size & Color: Bionicon Edison LTD 1
* Fork: Bionicon Double Agent 70-150mm
* Brakes: Formula K24
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo Team 44/33/22
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X7
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: CrankBros Mallets
* Stem: Bionicon Twin-lock
* Handlebar: BarFly
* Seatpost: Bio Al 2014 light
* Saddle: WTB Laser V
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM
* Cassette: SRAM PG 990 11-34
* Headset: Bionicon F.I.T
* Grips: Serfas
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
* Front Rim: ALEXRIMS DP20
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
* Rear Rim: ALEXRIMS DP20
* Rear Hub/Skewer DT Swiss
* Weight 30+ ???


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My new do it all bike... Loving it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Frame : Ibex Ignition 08 Lime Green
Shock : Manitou Radium RL
Fork : Fox 32 Talas RLC
Fr Derailer : SRAM X7
Rr Derailer : SRAM X7
Shifters : SRAM X7
Brakes : Hayes Stroker Trail 8"/6"
Tyres : 2.5 WTB Dissent Race/ 2.35 WTB Prowler XT
Wheelset : Sun Ringle SOS
Crankset : FSA Moto 22/36/Bash
BB : FSA MegaEXO
Handlebars : Answer Protaper Gold 24"
Stem : Truvativ Howitzer w/ 31.8 Problem solvers
Headset : FSA Pig DH Pro
Pedals : Shimano M505
Saddle : WTB Pure V
Grips : Spank Chocolate
Housing : Jagwire Gold Medal L3


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My all around bike yes everything from 30mile rides to DH and Freeride. Of course I have extra forks around for different days if needed a 170mm 66rc2x and a 203mm 888vf2


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

GT I-Dive 5 4.0 frame
Marzocchi Z1 Freeride III 130mm
Hayes MX2 brakes
Fox Van R 
Sun Ditch Whitch wheels
Kenda Small Block 8 rear
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 front
E.13 SRS white
Crank Bros Mallet C
Sram X9 Der.
Sram X7 Shiter
Hussefelt Bars and Stem
Lizard Skins North Shore Grips
Mongoose BMX seat, I just had it lying around...
Hope y'all like!:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

EGF168 said:


> Yes the chain stays are very long,


I think the seat tube positioning makes them look even longer than they really are.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

perttime said:


> I think the seat tube positioning makes them look even longer than they really are.


Oh yes, I didn't think about that, but it still has a spacious cockpit up front.


----------



## untoco (Mar 4, 2007)

nitzer, how it feels with coil shock instead air in stock?
i'm near to replace my pr3 on dhx air, but i don't want to overweight AM-idea laid in frame


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

It's not as stiff, Its like butter! helps for riding shore stunts, eats up all the bump, it rides like a DH bike but with lbs of a heaver XC bike.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

*Mine*








Sorry for the crappy pic, i'll update it as soon as i get my e13 DRS.

Frame Size & Color: Jamis Dakar XAM 1, 17" Silver
* Fork: Fox 32 Float RL
* Shock: Fox DHX Air 3.0
* Brakes: Hayes Nine HFX's, V7 rotors front and rear
* Cranks: Shimano LX Hollowtech, 22/34
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: CrankBros 50/50's
* Stem: Easton Vice, 90mm
* Handlebar: Easton Ea50 MonkeyBar -- broke my Answer Carbon bar
* Seatpost: Easton Vice
* Saddle: WTB PowerV
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano LX
* Cassette: Sram Powerglide 11-34
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: WTB Moto-tec Clamps
* Front Tire: IRC FreedomCross Trailbear 2.5
* Front Rim: Mavic 317 disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano FH-M475
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic 317 disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano FH-M475
* Weight: 32.75lbs last time i checked, not a weight weenie though.

Basically Stock, but the bike has an incredible spec..

Clockwork: Amazing bike, seriously. What does it weigh though?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks! It weighs in at 36.2 lbs I had it down to 33.78 but have since added heavier wheels ,bars and tires. Honestly I can't tell a difference in weight while jumping or trail riding . I think thats mainly because of the quick flick travel adjust Nothing like going down to 4" travel up front to climb those long tech hills  I also say it climbs better than my 2006 enduro with 6" fork . Catch is its not a on the fly travel adjust so I climb all raked out and it sucks.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Well it has to be the price you pay, the talas isn't a on-the-fly adjustment??


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Sure is . I flick the switch 2 clicks and my fork sinks down to 4" mode in a few seconds. When I turn around and go down I just reach down and twist the knob and it raises back to full travel even with my weight on it . How do I know because I do it all the time. I don't have to stop to do anything.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

and between the array of shocks you've got, which is the one you use most?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I use the talas I say 80% of the time as it handles it all very nice even large 25ft doubles and all the drops I can throw at it during my freeride sessions. The 06 talas I rode for a few months felt like poo compared to the new 2008.


----------



## RColl (Dec 4, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Transition Covert, Medium, Transparent Blood Orange
* Shock: Fox RP23
* Fork: RockShox Lyrik U-turn
* Brakes: Avid Juciy 7s (185mm rotors coming soon)
* Cranks: Shimano XT 22/32/Bash
* Chain Guide: Blackspire Stinger Dual Ring
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Wellgo B-25
* Stem: Thomson 70mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA 70
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Cassette: SRAM PG-980
* Headset: Cane Creek S-3
* Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-ons
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Rollers 2.35 60a
* Front Rim: Mavic EN521
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 20mm
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Rollers 2.35 60a
* Rear Rim: Mavic EN521
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II QR
* Weight: 32.5 lbs


----------



## GoodStash (Jan 27, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: Sette 08' White
* Fork: Fox F-Series RLC100
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7's
* Cranks: RaceFace Deus XC
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-7
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Pedals: Candy Bros. Smarties
* Stem: Sunline V-One all mountain
* Handlebar: RaceFace Next SL
* Seatpost: Bontrager Race Lite acc
* Saddle: WTB Silverado
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace Deus
* Headset: RaceFace Deus
* Grips: RaceFace locks
* Front Tire: Panracer Dart
* Front Rim: WTB SX24
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano LX
* Rear Tire: Panracer Smoke
* Rear Rim: WTB SX24
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano LX
* Weight 27


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

'07 Prophet 5.
all stock exept for the rear wheel.
deore hub with sun rims rim
and some foam grips


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

*Almost there....*

6 months of tweaking.....

Titus ML II (S) 
08 TALAS32
XT gruppo
Kings Hub with Spank rims

Best investment on this rig:
GD post
Wellgo WAM D10 pedals
Amoeba Downhill Ti 1.5" riser

full specs can be found here
https://www.togoparts.com/bikeprofile/viewprofile.php?p=586&s=0


----------



## fitrider (Dec 12, 2007)

*congratulations riders*

there is a serious amount of pimped up bikes here - respect!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

anvil_den said:


> 6 months of tweaking.....
> 
> Titus ML II (S)
> 08 TALAS32
> ...


dennis! lovely ride!

dylan here, with the white bike from sun, didn't know you post here too, i don't have an acc on togoparts, coz the apparently don't allow "free web based email add" crap, though i can still read from it...

thanks very much for organizing the ride!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## deanmachine (Feb 25, 2006)

*2004 Khs Freeride*

* Frame Size & Color:SMALL 2004 KHS FREERIDE 
* Fork:2007 150MM 2007 MARZ Z1 SPORT
* Brakes:AVID JUICY 5
* Cranks:SAINT 175MM
* Front Derailleur:XTR
* Rear Derailleur:LX SG
* Pedals:MALLET
* Stem:FSA 100MM
* Handlebar:HUSSEFELT
* Seatpost:TITEC
* Saddle:SELLE ITALIA TRANS AM 
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:XT
* Headset:CANE CREEK S2
* Grips:ODI LOCK ON
* Front Tire:KENDA NEVEGAL 2.35
* Front Rim:WTB LAZER DISC
* Front Hub/Skewer:WTB
* Rear Tire:KENDA NEVEGAL
* Rear Rim:BONTRAGER RACE
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight 34


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Air shock? hmm I'm on a '03 coil version but then again I'm over 200 # and like to abuse so have fun!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GiantCHaDSTeR (Oct 16, 2006)

nice mud guards!


----------



## yellowdman (Jun 19, 2006)

stiingya said:


> To be honest I was probably too hard on the guy, bad mood. Sorry.
> 
> But I wasn't dissing on the bike, nor saying you can't ride a XC bike beyond it's capabilities. And the above EX is WAY sweet, I'd trade one of my beat up old rigs for it any day!
> 
> ...


Are you SERIOUS??? Did I really offend you with my saying "my take on All Mountain"? SORRY!! I honestly don't see how you can get the idea that I am trying to take credit for some original concept. STOP TRYING TO HATE AND GO OUT AND RIDE!! I happened to come across this thread so I read some of the comments on here and some of the readers on here had dissed bikes that were set up like mine saying they were not in they're eyes what they would consider All Mountain well all I said in responce was "this is my take on All Mountain"--this is my MOUNTAIN BIKE and I ride it all over the mountain so this is my take on ALL Mountain. I didn't try to categorize my bike by sticking a long travel fork on it, a short stem and big tires and I sure as hell (sorry kids) didn't try to take any credit for the saying All Mountain! I've been mountain biking since 1988 and I've found the way I like my bikes set up and this is it for me. I would call it a Full Suspension Mountain Bike or since you didn't like my All Mountain comment then it's my Extreme Cross Country Trail Bike! You know what attracted me to this thread? It says let's see your All Mountain set ups, well I showed a picture of mine and at the end I said "this is my take on All Mountain." and that's all it is my take on the saying All Mountain! And to the other guys that tried to hate on me saying I was categorizing this---isn't the title to this forum All Mountain (more than xc, less than fr/dh)?? YA THAT"S WHAT I THOUGHT!! Like I said earlier *STOP TRYING TO HATE AND GO OUT AND RIDE!!!*


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

anvil_den said:


> 6 months of tweaking.....
> 
> Titus ML II (S)
> 08 TALAS32
> ...


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

yellowdman said:


> Are you SERIOUS??? Did I really offend you with my saying "my take on All Mountain"? SORRY!! I honestly don't see how you can get the idea that I am trying to take credit for some original concept. STOP TRYING TO HATE AND GO OUT AND RIDE!! I happened to come across this thread so I read some of the comments on here and some of the readers on here had dissed bikes that were set up like mine saying they were not in they're eyes what they would consider All Mountain well all I said in responce was "this is my take on All Mountain"--this is my MOUNTAIN BIKE and I ride it all over the mountain so this is my take on ALL Mountain. I didn't try to categorize my bike by sticking a long travel fork on it, a short stem and big tires and I sure as hell (sorry kids) didn't try to take any credit for the saying All Mountain! I've been mountain biking since 1988 and I've found the way I like my bikes set up and this is it for me. I would call it a Full Suspension Mountain Bike or since you didn't like my All Mountain comment then it's my Extreme Cross Country Trail Bike! You know what attracted me to this thread? It says let's see your All Mountain set ups, well I showed a picture of mine and at the end I said "this is my take on All Mountain." and that's all it is my take on the saying All Mountain! And to the other guys that tried to hate on me saying I was categorizing this---isn't the title to this forum All Mountain (more than xc, less than fr/dh)?? YA THAT"S WHAT I THOUGHT!! Like I said earlier *STOP TRYING TO HATE AND GO OUT AND RIDE!!!*


AMEN BROTHER, AMEN:thumbsup:

p.s HATE is no laughing matter, unless of course your being 'hated' by a comedian......


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Strafer said:


> anvil_den said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, but what's with the chain stay protector on non drive side? :???:
> ...


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

...just tending the "garden"


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Interesting bike wrap but I think you were suppose to take that stuff off when you removed the bike from the box.


----------



## BIGME (Aug 25, 2007)

*Coiler*

Kona Coiler Med Gray
Rock Shock Pike 454 Air U Turn
Hayes Hydraulic
Race Face Crankset
Deore Front
Lx Rear
Jack **** Pedal
Lx 11-34 Cassette:
Maxxis High Roller front and rear tire:
DT 5.1 Rims:
20 mm Thru Axle (Maxle) 
DT 340 hubs front and Rear
35-36lbs


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Strafer said:


> anvil_den said:
> 
> 
> > 6 months of tweaking.....
> ...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

yellowdman said:


> Are you SERIOUS??? Did I really offend you with my saying "my take on All Mountain"? SORRY!! I honestly don't see how you can get the idea that I am trying to take credit for some original concept. STOP TRYING TO HATE AND GO OUT AND RIDE!! I happened to come across this thread so I read some of the comments on here and some of the readers on here had dissed bikes that were set up like mine saying they were not in they're eyes what they would consider All Mountain well all I said in responce was "this is my take on All Mountain"--this is my MOUNTAIN BIKE and I ride it all over the mountain so this is my take on ALL Mountain. I didn't try to categorize my bike by sticking a long travel fork on it, a short stem and big tires and I sure as hell (sorry kids) didn't try to take any credit for the saying All Mountain! I've been mountain biking since 1988 and I've found the way I like my bikes set up and this is it for me. I would call it a Full Suspension Mountain Bike or since you didn't like my All Mountain comment then it's my Extreme Cross Country Trail Bike! You know what attracted me to this thread? It says let's see your All Mountain set ups, well I showed a picture of mine and at the end I said "this is my take on All Mountain." and that's all it is my take on the saying All Mountain! And to the other guys that tried to hate on me saying I was categorizing this---isn't the title to this forum All Mountain (more than xc, less than fr/dh)?? YA THAT"S WHAT I THOUGHT!! Like I said earlier *STOP TRYING TO HATE AND GO OUT AND RIDE!!!*


alright alright, I said I was in a bad mood when I originally posted, geeze... 

But honestly yes it did seem to read that way...wasn't hating, just responding to what "seemed" like someone being a bit bolsterous. If that wasn't the case than my bad.

I apologize.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Most people who have been riding since '88 know what they can get away with as far as having parts on their bike that don't fit into most peoples opinion of "all mountain". For me, I've always liked a nice strong frame built up with fairly light parts, I ride very light on a bike and don't seem to have any problems. Some people can ride a strong frame with heavy parts, ride no faster then me, and have lots of problems. You just have to learn what works for you. Some people can ride all mountain with a 25 pound FS bike, ride faster then me and have no problems. "All mountain" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## [toPh] (Mar 2, 2008)

* Frame: Giant Reign Zero (x-small)
* Fork:RockShox Pike Dual Air U-Turn w/remote lock out
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 203 & 185
* Cranks: Shimano Hone
* Front Derailleur: Sram X.7
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.7
* Pedals: Dmr V8
* Stem: Thomson Elite
* Handlebar: Easton EA70
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite Layback
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hone 
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Giant standard
* Grips: ODI Lock on
* Front Tire: Maxxis 2.35 Kevlar High Roller
* Front Rim: Mavic XM719
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II
* Rear Tire: Maxxis ADvantage
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM719
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II
* Weight: ??wish I knew??


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Some people can ride all mountain with a 25 pound FS bike.


Well if they weigh 145? Or 175 and they have LOTS of money to spend!!! 

At any rate I apologize to everyone for taking this thread off topic, it's full of some of the best bike porn on the net and I would hate for it to get too far off track...

we can always start another thread to argue if needed :thumbsup:

sorry again...


----------



## speedemonz (Mar 11, 2007)

*Coiler 2007*

*2007 Coiler*
* Frame Size & Color:*Blue, very blue and Large 18"*
* Fork:*Marzocchi Drop Off 4 20mm Thur axle* _Gonna be the first thing to get switched out, only rode it half a mile and I hate it already, we'll see how bad it really is when the snow is gone and I get a chance to tune it up good. Replace it with a Pike 454 maybe?_
*Rear Shock: *Fox Vanilla R 600lbs spring* _A light spring for me, if a new spring doesn't help it enough I'm thinking of a DHX 5.0_
* Brakes:*Avid bb7's 203mm front 160mm rear*
* Cranks:*Race Face Evolve DH 175mm bg/34/22*
* Front Derailleur: None at the moment, probably gonna get a Deore LX or XT
* Rear Derailleur: *Deore LX *
* Pedals: *Crank Brothers Mallet C*
* Stem: *Race Face Evolve AM 70mm*
* Handlebar: *Kona DH 2" rise*
* Seatpost: *Race Face Evolve DH*
* Saddle: *WTB Laser V Pro*
* Bottom Bracket: *Race Face Evolve DH X-type*
* Cassette: *Shim LX 11-34*
* Headset: *Cane Creek Chisel aheadset*
* Grips: *ODI Ruffians*
* Front Tire: *Panaracer Fire XC Pro Blue sidewall 125tpi 26x2.1 with Stan's No Tubes*
* Front Rim: *Sun Singletrack*
* Front Hub/Skewer: *Kona Clump*
* Rear Tire: *Panaracer Fire XC Pro Blue sidewall 125tpi 26x2.1 with Stan's No Tubes*
* Rear Rim: *Sun Singletrack*
* Rear Hub/Skewer: *Shim M575 QR* 
* Weight: *34ish* on a bathroom scale


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

Everyone here has some really nice bikes!


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

*Specialized '05 Enduro S-Works*

Well, here's my ride. Thinking of getting a E13DRS for it, what do u think? Is it worth it? chain has never come off on DH, but nice to be sure.

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Enduro S-Works Medium, charcoal.
* Fork: Marzocchi, 66RC
* Brakes: Hayes, 8" Rotors.
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Shimano DX (clipless and platform)
* Stem: Specialized
* Handlebar: Specialized
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: Specialized
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Blackspire
* Grips: Specialized
* Front Tire: Tioga Yellow Kirin
* Front Rim: Mavic Deemax
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley
* Rear Tire: Tioga Yellow Kirin
* Rear Rim: Mavic Deemax
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley
* Weight: 18kg


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

*Specialized '05 Enduro S-Works*

Well, here's my ride. Thinking of getting a E13DRS for it, what do u think? Is it worth it? chain has never come off on DH, but nice to be sure.

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Enduro S-Works Medium, charcoal.
* Fork: Marzocchi, 66RC
* Brakes: Hayes, 8" Rotors.
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Shimano DX (clipless and platform)
* Stem: Specialized
* Handlebar: Specialized
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: Specialized
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Blackspire
* Grips: Specialized
* Front Tire: Tioga Yellow Kirin
* Front Rim: Mavic Deemax
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley
* Rear Tire: Tioga Yellow Kirin
* Rear Rim: Mavic Deemax
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley
* Weight: 18kg


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow! you have two of them exactly the same!


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Very nice...what size tires are you running on the DeeMax?


----------



## hawkesm (Mar 4, 2008)

just ordered frame and forks today, eventual build will be as listed below, coments and recomendations apreciated

* Frame Size & Color: *Santa Cruz Heckler XL ano silver*
* Fork: *Fox float RLC*
* Brakes: *Hope M4*
* Cranks: *Race face evolve xc*
* Front Derailleur: *xt*
* Rear Derailleur: *xt*
* Pedals: *xtr*
* Stem: *Hope*
* Handlebar: *syncros gain 7075*
* Seatpost: *syncros micro adjust*
* Saddle: *SDG bell air ti*
* Bottom Bracket: *race face*
* Cassette: *xt*
* Headset: *Hope*
* Grips: *lizard skins moab*
* Tires: *Michelin all mountain extreme UST*
* Rims: *mavic 819*
* Hubs/Skewers: *hope pro II/x-lite*


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just recently finished updating my bike for the upcoming season. I bought the frame last spring, for now I think it's perfect for what I ride 











* Frame Size & Color: Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC Limited Edition, 18"
* Fork: Fox Talas 36 RC2, custom painted, custom valved
* Brakes: The Cleg DH with 200/180mm Alligator rotors
* Cranks: THM Carbones Clavicula FR
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 2Ti with short ti spindle
* Stem: Syntace F119 
* Handlebar: Easton MonkeyLite XC
* Seatpost: Easton EC90
* Saddle: AX Lightness Endurance
* Bottom Bracket: THM Carbones
* Cassette: Shimano DuraAce 12-27
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Extralite
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4"
* Front Rim: Notubes ZTR Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: 20mm thru axle
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4"
* Rear Rim: Notubes ZTR Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King Fun Bolts
* Weight 27.5 lbs


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, pretty ride! lots of carbon and titanium i see! 
congrats, looks expensive lol.
Also, i wonder, what's that chainguide, cranks and cable/hose you're running?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Good god that Slayer is amazing!


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

2.3, they look much bigger though!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

whoa... that slayer is sick!!!!!!! One of the best looking AM bikes i've seen in a while...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'd leave my gf (not gary fisher) for that rm.. makes me proud of my country


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> Wow, pretty ride! lots of carbon and titanium i see!
> congrats, looks expensive lol.
> Also, i wonder, what's that chainguide, cranks and cable/hose you're running?


Looks like the Heim 3 Guide-
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Chain_Accessories/product_88920.shtml

Lee McCormack has given it good reviews.
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/Stories/110304/

It's my next upgrade, as I want to keep the whole 3 ring circus on my Reign.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

@luigi: Chain guide indeed is a Heim3, yet this one has a custom carbon fibre arm. I also put an aluminium bolt in to make it a little lighter  Cranks are full carbon, handmade by the German company THM. Full set, including bolts, bottom bracket and chain rings comes in at roughly 600g 
Cables are Powercordz, the housing is Alligator I-links (with complete liner from the shifter to the derailleur).

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Slayer - really nice! Wow.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Will a coil over fit in those slayers?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

It says all mountain in my 2002 Rocky catalogue and the Stumpy has the same travel so blame Rocky's catalogue department if you feel these aren't all mountain enough.

Your Slayer is really stunning Radical_53

Here they are up against a random fence, the flower pots aren't mine:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Radical_53 said:


> I just recently finished updating my bike for the upcoming season. I bought the frame last spring, for now I think it's perfect for what I ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one really nice bike!! But I'm suprized it's not lighter. You have a lot of really good light parts. Mine is 28.6 with a shock the weighs about 650 grams.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

but his is pretty


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

@jwind: Yes, coils like the DHX should fit. The frame came with a DHX air originally.

@shawn: Mine has to carry a 210lbs 6'4 rider  The frame alone is 7.6lbs with the shock, the brakes are really strong but aren't that light (3.1lbs). Chris King hubs are known to last forever, but there are lighter offerings.
I wanted a bike that I can rely on.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*A Knolly*

Endorphin - Pic taken about 100 yards into its first ride so no dirt. Yet.
I've accumulated mud over the past few weeks though.










Knolly Endorphin XL Black Ano RP23
31.5 lbs
RS PIKE 454 AIR U-Turn
Chain, SRAM PC971
Crankset, Shimano XT M770 180mm 4 arm Crank
Derailleur, Rear Shimano XT M771 Shadow
Derailleur, Front Shimano XT M770 Multi Clamp Top Swing
Cassette, Shimano XT M770 11-34
Pedals Time ATAC XS
Shifter, Shimano XT M770
Brakes, Shimano XT M770 ; Rotor 180F 160R
Wheels- Mavic XM819 Disc, King ISO 32 20mm Through Black
Spoke, DT Black
Front Tire, Kenda Tomac Nevegal 26x2.35 DTC Folding
Back Tire, Kenda Tomac Nevegal 26 x 2.10 DTC Folding
Headset, Chris King 1-1/8" Dreadset
Stem, Thomson X4 130 100 Degree Black 31.8
Bar, Easton EA70 Aluminum Low Rise 31.8
Grips, Oury Lock-on 
Seatpost, Thomson 31.6 410 Black
Saddle, WTB Rocket V Pro Black


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

40" inseam?


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

saturnine said:


> 40" inseam?


Ya right. Pretty knolly, but you must be one tall mofo


----------



## bapesta (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## bapesta (Feb 12, 2008)

double post...sorry....


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Jwind said:


> Ya right. Pretty knolly, but you must be one tall mofo


36" inseam and the pictutre angle makes things look a little off.


----------



## fly999 (Feb 16, 2008)

@bapesta : Nice bike Dude, but somehow, I think I've already saw it in other tread (sepedaku.com)... Allow Om...   
Nice build also...
Maybe you should also write your bike setups here...
Look awesome after all... :thumbsup:


----------



## luseboy (Sep 7, 2007)

Heres Mine- Cannondale prophet

http://luseboy.pinkbike.com/album/2008-cannondale-prophet/

* Frame Size & Color: medium, stealth grey
* Fork: 32 fox float rl (hopefully switching for a lefty soon)
* Brakes: avid juicy five (switching eventually)
* Cranks: truvativ gxp (with a bash gaurd)
* Front Derailleur: shimano lx (when it dies, I'll get an xt)
* Rear Derailleur: sram x9
* Pedals: crank bros candis
* Stem: syncros Am
* Handlebar: FSA (hopefully getting something more DH oriented)
* Seatpost: FSA carbon (want a gravity dropper)
* Saddle: wtb shadow 
* Bottom Bracket: truvativ gxp
* Cassette: sram pg 970
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: wtb 4-front lock on
* Front Tire: maxxis ignitor or kenda blue groove
* Front Rim: mavic xc 717
* Front Hub/Skewer: shimano (I want chris kings super badly)
* Rear Tire: Kenda nevegal
* Rear Rim: dt swiss xr 4.2d
* Rear Hub/Skewer shimano
* Weight 29.5 pounds


----------



## jeremyrb (Feb 21, 2007)

*My Rides*

The Jamis is pretty much stock except for the CrossRide wheels and the computer. The GT Backwood is something I've had around for about 10 years and just decided to upgrade it with some new old parts like the RockShox Duke fork and the Truvativ handlebars.


----------



## Waldgeist (Oct 5, 2007)

Here we go


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

2007 Prophet MX, Large

* Fork: Fox 36 Float RC2 160mm
* Brakes: Formula k18's 180 f/r
* Cranks: Truvativ Huffelsets
* Front Derailleur: XT E-Type
* Rear Derailleur: X9
* Pedals: C'dale Grind
* Stem: C'dale mm-?
* Handlebar: FSA something 
* Seatpost: FSA
* Saddle: Fizik Golbi (golbi?)
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ external
* Cassette: 990 11-32
* Headset: FSA reducer
* Grips: C'dale Grind
* Front Tire: Maxxis Highroller 2.35 42a / Supertacky goodness
* Front Rim: Mavic 325
* Front Hub/Skewer: Formula 20mm
* Rear Tire: Same as front
* Rear Rim: same as front
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Formula 12mm
* Weight: 35.5lbs
















2006 Rush 1000 large....team replica paint

* Fork: Lefty 110 DLR2
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7's 160mm
* Cranks: XT (awesome...)
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: X9 long
* Pedals: Shimano 521
* Stem: Cannondale 100mm (?)
* Handlebar: FSA 231
* Seatpost: Thomson 410mm setback
* Saddle: WTB Silverado
* Bottom Bracket: XT external
* Cassette: 980 - 34
* Headset:SI Cannondale
* Grips: Ergon (classic ones)
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ignitor 1.95 eXCeption
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossland
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossland
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Crossmark 1.95 eXCeption
* Rear Rim: Mavic
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Weight: 27ish lbs


----------



## dirtnrox (Nov 10, 2007)

Give us some details!!


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

someone threw up on your bike...sorry.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Astrix Eon*

This is where you can post your static couch or garage shots of your ride. Please list setup specs.

Here is a template for you to cut and paste:

* Frame Size & Color: Astrix Eon M & Midnight Blue
* Fork: 2007 Minute Super 140mm
* Brakes: 2007 Avid Juicy 7's 160mm F/R
* Cranks: FSA Gravity Moto-X 
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-7
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Pedals: Crank Bros Candy
* Stem: Syncros 80mm
* Handlebar: FSA Gravity 31.8 Lite
* Seatpost: FSA Gravity Lite
* Saddle: Brooks B-17
* Bottom Bracket: MegaExo
* Cassette: SRAM 970
* Headset: Cane Creek S-8
* Grips: ODI Rougue 
* Front Tire: Michelin 2.2
* Front Rim: Mavic 729
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Rear Tire: Michelin 2.2
* Rear Rim: Mavic 729
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic
* Weight 31.25


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

dirtnrox said:


> Give us some details!!


Me? Yeah, I guess I somehow missed the now rather obvious idea of pictures _and_ specs. Old post has been / will be updated.


----------



## Coyote_King (Jun 25, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Coyote HT5 ultralight easton tubed

* Fork: Rockshox Pike 426 coil U-turn w/ motion control and poplock

* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5

* Cranks:Race Face Ride XC

* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT Deore

* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Deore Shadow

* Pedals: Kona JackS***

* Stem: Specialized Epic

* Handlebar: Easton EA 70 Flat

* Seatpost: Easton EA 50

* Saddle: Specialized Avatar 130 

* Bottom Bracket: Raceface ISIS

* Cassette: Shimano XT

* Headset: Cane Creak S8

* Grips: Specialized Enduro

* Front Tire: Kenda Karma L3R PRO Stick-E

* Front Rim: Mavic EX-325 

* Front Hub/Skewer: 20mm axle, Rockshox maxle

* Rear Tire: Kenda Karma L3R PRO Stick-E

* Rear Rim: Mavic EX-325

* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope blue skewer, Cannondale Delta Hub 

* Weight: 6.5 kg (aprox)


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

14.3 lbs, really? I'm guessing you mean 16.5kg....


----------



## Coyote_King (Jun 25, 2007)

crazylax42 said:


> 14.3 lbs, really? I'm guessing you mean 16.5kg....


errm actually its about 8-9 kg and wat would u no?


----------



## Coyote_King (Jun 25, 2007)

crazylax ur setup is pretty shite compared to mine, if ur jealouse no need to try weigh down my bike and wats it to u?


----------



## Jon Prothero (Nov 10, 2006)

*My AM*

Commenicial 5.5.1 Frame
Pike 454 coil U turn Forks 
Gobi Saddle
Thomson seatpost and 4x stem
Easton Monkey Light e70 bars
Lock grips
Raceface chain set
XO gears
Mavic xm819 ust Hope Hub front 
Mavic 321 Commenical Hub back
Maxxis Hollyroller tyres
Salsa, Hope and Maxle locking systems


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

my setup isn't even posted, and are you high? 
Even 8-9kg is light racing hardtail range, and this is the AM forum. Please, defer all retards to other forums.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Coyote_King said:


> crazylax ur setup is pretty shite compared to mine, if ur jealouse no need to try weigh down my bike and wats it to u?


A little overkill dude. I don't think crazylax was attacking you


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Suspension linkage reminds me of my Giant VT which I affectionately call the Rube Goldburg linkage because it looks so complex.



Jon Prothero said:


> Commenicial 5.5.1 Frame
> Pike 454 coil U turn Forks
> Gobi Saddle
> Thomson seatpost and 4x stem
> ...


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

19 lb AM bike, Amazing!! Please post picture and setup again I gotta see this. I musta missed it the first time.



Coyote_King said:


> errm actually its about 8-9 kg and wat would u no?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Coyote_King said:


> errm actually its about 8-9 kg and wat would u no?


i think you need a new scale...


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Coyote_King said:


> crazylax ur setup is pretty shite compared to mine, if ur jealouse no need to try weigh down my bike and wats it to u?


Not only do you have a really light all-mountain bike, you are also able to post without being hindered by the silly rules of grammar, spelling, and punctuation. Cool.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey has anyone ever seen Coyote HT5...probably not. But it is a hardtail so it might very well be as lite as he states...but probably not an all-mountain rig...

-R


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

rarroyo said:


> Hey has anyone ever seen Coyote HT5...probably not. But it is a hardtail so it might very well be as lite as he states...but probably not an all-mountain rig...
> 
> -R


Coyote HT5- blue frame- i owned one back in the UK- bloody nice frame.

Please post a piccy- i'd love to see one again!


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Coyote HT-5 could possibly be as light as 19ibs but I wouldn't call it a AM setup, more like a XC bike from the pictures I've seen.



ilostmypassword said:


> Coyote HT5- blue frame- i owned one back in the UK- bloody nice frame.
> 
> Please post a piccy- i'd love to see one again!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

looking at his specs... a lil hard to believe it's 19lbs...


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Not even close, for sure. Fork and wheels alone, yes, roughly  But for sure not the whole bike


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I really don't think his bike could weigh 19 lbs with the specs listed. Just for comparison, I had my Seven Sola ti hardtail built cross country light and it still weighed about 22 lbs. The Sola frame is already really light - about 3 lbs even. The specs on the Sola are below (the Coyote HT5 specs in parenthesis):

* Frame Size & Color: Seven Sola ti (Coyote HT5 ultralight easton tubed)

* Fork: Rockshox SID World Cup (Rockshox Pike 426 coil U-turn) 

* Brakes: Magura Marta SL carbon (Avid Juicy 5)

* Cranks:Shimano XTR (Race Face Ride XC)

* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR (Shimano XT Deore)

* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO (Shimano XT Deore Shadow)

* Pedals: Shimano 959 (Kona JackS***)

* Stem: Generic Titanium (Specialized Epic)

* Handlebar: Easton EC90 SL carbon (Easton EA 70 Flat)

* Seatpost: USE titanium (Easton EA 50)

* Saddle: Selle Italia SLK (Specialized Avatar 130)

* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR (Raceface ISIS)

* Cassette: Shimano XTR (Shimano XT)

* Headset: Chris King (Cane Creak S8)

* Grips: ODI Ruffian (Specialized Enduro)

* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 1.9 (Kenda Karma L3R PRO Stick-E)

* Front Rim: STANS Olympic 355 (Mavic EX-325)

* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King/ti skewer (20mm axle, Rockshox maxle)

* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 1.9 (Kenda Karma L3R PRO Stick-E)

* Rear Rim: STANS Olympic 355 (Mavic EX-325)

* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King/ti skewer (Hope blue skewer, Cannondale Delta Hub)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

yangpei said:


> I really don't think his bike could weigh 19 lbs with the specs listed. Just for comparison, I had my Seven Sola ti hardtail built cross country light and it still weighed about 22 lbs. The Sola frame is already really light - about 3 lbs even. The specs on the Sola are below (the Coyote HT5 specs in parenthesis):
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Seven Sola ti (Coyote HT5 ultralight easton tubed)
> 
> ...


All Mountain?


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> All Mountain?


Definitely not. I was just posting the specs to show that Coyote King's claimed weight of 19 lbs for his all-mountain bike seemed unreasonable. Sorry, if I caused any confusion.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thats ok, my fault. Danm nice bike though!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Jon Prothero said:


> Commenicial 5.5.1 Frame
> Pike 454 coil U turn Forks
> ...


Umm, the fork in that photo of your Commy Meta is a Fox 32 Float, not a Pike. Have you since swapped it out for the Pike? If so - good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

*Moto Rider, get heckled.*










. Frame - Santa Cruz Heckler
. Fork - Rockshox Lyirk Solo Air
• Rear Shock - Fox Float RP23
• Headset - Cane Creek-S3
• Handlebar - Raceface Atlas AM 31.8mm
• Stem - Raceface Atlas AM 31.8mm
• Bash Guard - Raceface
• Brakes/Levers - Avid Juicy 7 185mm F&R 
• Crankset/BB - Shimano XT M760 
• Front Der - Shimano XT M760
• Rear Der - Sram X9
• Shifters - Sram X9 Triggers
• Cassette - Sram 980 11-34T
• Chain - Sram 971
• Saddle - WTB Pure V 
• Seatpost - Thomson Elite 30.9mm
• Rim - DT Swiss 5.1d 
• Hubs - DT Swiss 340 
• Spokes/Nipples - DT Swiss
• Tires - Kenda Nevegal 2.35
• Pedals - Azonic Accelerators

Fred.


----------



## puckett88 (Mar 13, 2008)

*2008 Reign 0*

Reign 0, Fox 36 Float RC2, Mavis Crossmax SX Wheels


----------



## mikeg123 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Commencal Meta 5.5*

Frame Size & Color: 2007 Commencal Meta 5.5 Medium
* Fork: Fox 32 Float R
* Shock: Fox Float R
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Ultimates
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
* Pedals: Time Atac Aliums
* Stem: Thomson Elite 4X 100mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 Monkeybar
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite Layback
* Saddle: Fizik Nisene
* Bottom Bracket: MegaExo
* Cassette: SRAM 980
* Headset: Commencal Stock
* Grips: Ergon R2M
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic X223
* Front Hub/Skewer: American Classic / Kore Skewer
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic X223
* Rear Hub/Skewer: American Classic / Kore Skewer
* Weight: 13.5 Kilos


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Commencal!


----------



## mikeg123 (Apr 11, 2007)

MMcG said:


> Nice Commencal!


Thanks.

I am waiting for a set of Hope Pro 2 hubs laced to some DT-Swiss X455 rims to finish her off!

Will post pics.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

Been awhile:


----------



## norona (Feb 21, 2008)

2008 Marin Mt. Vision-Love it!









Selling 2007 Bionicon Golden Willow, Full XTR, 2008 new Mavic Crossride wheel set. $2600.00


----------



## mikael_nr1 (Dec 17, 2005)

My AM FS. This is with the lightweight trail wheels, have specifik DH wheels to.










The frame is a cheap taiwanese Poison Curare.

Fork: RS Lyrik U-turn
Rear suspension: RS Pearl 3.3
Alexrims FD28 rims on hope pro 2 with bladed spokes.
XT rear derailleur X9 front
Sram rocket trigger shifters
Saint crancset
Thomson post
Easton vice stem
Easton ea50 handlebar
Avid Juicy 7 brakes

It really rides well. The frame is much better than expected, the only bad thing about it is a very high BB, 39cm.

I will soon buy a AMP seatpost and I think it will be perfect!


----------



## CraigiB (May 15, 2007)

*My Heckler*

* Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Heckler, Small, Ano Silver
* Fork: RS Pike 454 Dual Air
* Brakes: Tektro Auriga
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo Bash/36/24
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9
* Pedals: Shimano DX
* Stem: Spank 2 Timer 50mm
* Handlebar: Da Bomb Big Stick
* Seatpost: Truvativ XR
* Saddle: WTB 
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Cane Creek Tank Jump
* Grips: Da Bomb Holy **** Grips
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Da Bomb Da Rim Camo
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Rear Rim: Da Bomb Da Rim Camo
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Weight +/- 30.5


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: NOMAD LIQUID BLUE MEDIUM 
* Fork: FOX FLOAT 36 RC2 
* Brakes: AVID JUICY 5 
* Cranks: TRUVATIV STYLO 2.2 GXP 175MM 
* Front Derailleur: SHIMANO HONE TOP SWING M600
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 
* Pedals: DMR V12 MAGNESIUM BATTLESHIP GREY 
* Stem: SUNLINE 1.5 DH 
* Handlebar: TRUVATIV HOLZFELLER DH 
* Seatpost: TRUVATIV 
* Saddle: BGM 
* Bottom Bracket: TRUVATIV 
* Cassette: SHIMANO XT 9 SPEED M770 11-34
* Headset: CANE CREEK 1.5 MODIFIED 
* Grips: SUNLINE LOCK ON 
* Front Tire: MAXXIS ARDENT 
* Front Rim: SPANK SUBROSA 
* Front Hub/Skewer: HOPE PRO 2 GUN SMOKE 
* Rear Tire: MAXXIS ARDENT
* Rear Rim: SPANK SUBROSA 
* Rear Hub/Skewer HOPE PRO 2 GUN SMOKE /SKEWER X-LITE TECH 9 ST/STEEL 
* Weight: 33.4


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


nice!

how do you like those tires?
and also are they true to size (2.25)?

thought of getting them for the rear, as i love my highroller up front...


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Heckler looks good! Nice color combo!


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

haven't ridden them enough to give a comment. i will get back to you soon  

happy trails


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

what's up with the steer tube? don't want to cut it?


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

ya ... i am just trying to find the best hight and then i will cut it. the steering flops around a little, in the process of shortening some spacers on the bottom head set and messing around with the steer tube spacers.


----------



## chris_nor_cal (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## lizardfuel72 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Just got'er back together*

New Misty copper powder coat, and a host of new parts. Ready to roll!


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Cong, I thought I had a sweet nomad. Your bike is sick.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Xpost from the hardtail thread  forgive me if I have sinned.










Frame: Leader 526H
Fork: 2008 RockShox Domain 318is
Brakes: Avid BB7
Cranks: M751 XT w/ Big Ring Gaurd
Front Derailleur: XT from 1998
Rear Derailleur: XT
Pedals:Crank Bros 5050XX
Stem: Bontrager Race X Lite
Handlebar: King Earl OS
Shifters: XTR 8spd dual levers
Seatpost: cheap alloy
Saddle: Bontrager Inform RL
Bottom Bracket: ES71 shimano
Cassette: Shimano 11-30 8spd HG
Headset: Cane Creek ZS6
Grips: ODI Rogue LockOn
Tires: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4 Kevlar/DNA
Wheels: King Earl Front, custom onyx/bontrager mustang rear
Cables: Ripcord Full housings.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

renderedtoast said:


> Cong, I thought I had a sweet nomad. Your bike is sick.


thank you toast ... it took me a friggen long time to build it with a couple of hic hups


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm waiting for my DHXc 5.0 and I-9 wheels to come in -- here she is for now


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Frame: 2007 S Works Enduro
Fork: Fox 36 RC Talas 
Shock: Shimmed DHX 5.0
Drivetrain: X0 shifters and rear derailleur, XTR front derailleur, XTR chain, XTR cassette, Truvativ Stylo Cranks with Aircorp pedals
Brakes: XT levers with XTR calipers
Wheels: DT rear hub, Specialized front hub with super comp spokes and DT 5.1 set up tubeless
Guide: Blackspire Stinger Gamut Bash
Stuff: Thomson stem and post, EA70 Bars, Oury lock ons.

32lbs

I wanted to wait to get some action shots before posting it up but it haven't taken the camera out with it yet and we are getting rain for the next few days so here it is.

Someones headlights turned this into a pretty good shot


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

hey roxy, i like the colours... Those pink I9 are gonna be hella sick... XD


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

update:
MZ AM 1 SL (160mm, 2250g) -> MZ 66 SL ATA (180mm, 2600g, incredible fork so far!)
DX Pedals
Race Face Deus XC Lowriser -> Easton EA 70
Race Face Deus XC Stem (90mm) -> Thomson X4 (70mm)
Weight: 14,x kg -> 15,x kg


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

Since I deleted that picture.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

My new rune. Part build, still waiting for shifting and rear brake line. Cane Creek Bouble Barrel on the way as well (will keep both shocks though)

Banshee Rune
Manitou Evolver 6x
Nixon Elite
Cane Creek flush headset
Hope Mono M4's with steel lines
FSA Afterburner
Crank Brothers Mallet C's
Hope Pro 2 laced to DT Swiss Rims
Thomson stem and post
WTB Devo saddle
Sram PG990 cassette
x9 shifting on the way
Race Face low rise bars
ODI Lock-on's
Kenda Nevy's


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Well I might as well post mine up too then. I've had it for a couple of months and it's been awesome.


----------



## OnTheMoment (Jan 1, 2006)

I love this constant stream of bike porn, It makes me want to ride more!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

And it keeps constant blood flow to the nether regions!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> And it keeps constant blood flow to the nether regions!


You mean you want to have sex with the bikes in this thread, they're nice bikes but lets not go that far......


----------



## OnTheMoment (Jan 1, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> You mean you want to have sex with the bikes in this thread, they're nice bikes but lets not go that far......


maybe he meant the quadriceps...


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking at these pics gets a good blood flow to his quadriceps, he must be subconsciously warming them up for riding then.


----------



## RadiotelemetrieMoskau (Mar 13, 2008)

"Wildsau Enduro" frame from the small german company alutech. adjustable in every possible and impossible way. roco WC shock, up to up to 190mm of travel, depending on selected travel, wheelbase, rocker bar position and geometry settings. 

build up with:
170mm Sherman TPC
Syntace VRO / Vector UL
spank grips 
FSA Headset (1.5)
Race Face Deus XC Seatpost
SDG Saddle
Avid Juicy 5, Hope Floating 8", A2Z brake pads
X.9 Drivetrain
XT Cranks
DX Pedals
Hügi FR Hubs, DT Competition, Single Track SLT 
Marzocchi Bomber 2.3 Tires

17,1kg due to the heavy tires. 16,1kg with 2.35 maxxis ignitor exception.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sexy rockers


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

i dig it, any chance we could see more pics? other side too maybe?
cool ride man


----------



## RadiotelemetrieMoskau (Mar 13, 2008)

Alutech is a small german company which is really rider owned. the chef himself welds, designs and races downhill in his freetime. he answers mails very very quickly and is very polite on the phone, answering every question no matter how dumb it is. 
and as a student short of money, preparing to spend 1,8k € on a Frame, i had a lot of dumb questions!

The final decision towards the Alutech was the exchange with other alutech owners asking how much trouble they had with the frame and whether the support AFTER the buy was as good as BEFORE, and yes, that is the case.

you can choose if you want icms chainguide option, double crown fork bumpers, an unlimited choice of color and 1.5 or 1 1/8 steerer. additionally you can get the frame tailor made to your purpose. mine has a shortened seat tube. ists 425mm instead of 480mm.

Every frame gets a 5 year warrany, and even in case of a crash you get price reduced replacement parts. 

bearings, screws and hardware are all standart pieces you can get almost everywhere.

pictures coming this way soon.


----------



## norona (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's is my ride (2008 Marin Mt.Vision) tackling the North Shore-Pangor/Slash Mount Seymour, BC


----------



## Happy Rabbit (Mar 22, 2007)

08 PYRE MED 

XT CRANKS +Time pedals
X.0 Derail + Grip shifters
I9 Enduro + Stans Flow Rims
PIKE PUSHED Air 426
RP3 (sooned to be Pushed)
Hope Headset
Hope Mono 180/160
MonkeyLite Low Rise + 70mm stem

28.5 lbs


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Banshee!


----------



## ripcord (Oct 15, 2007)

*k2 tirade 5.0*


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 1, 2007)

JERSEY RULES!!!!!!!
My Moto Fantom and John's Jolly Green Giant
First, my all-mountian dream ride







Motobecane Fantom Comp DS 18", 3-5 Inches of travel
Azonic Outlaw Wheels
Manitou Nixon Fork, 145mm
Avid BB7 Brakes, 203mm Rotors
XT Drivetrain
Titec Stem
Thompson Seatpost
Specialized Seat
Truvative Crank
Easton Sealed Bearing Pedals

Next, John's Bomb Machine







Giant AC2 medium frame
Azonic Outlaw Wheelset
Marzocchi Drop Off 4 150mm
Azonic Stem and Bars
Cane Creek Integrated Headset
RaceFace Evolve Dh Crankset
XT Shadow Drivetrain
Avid BB7 Brakes, 203mm Rotors
Custom Green Finish and John "Wild" Chiari Decals


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 15, 2005)

*2008 TREK Fuel Ex 8*

Actually, I've just been to the LBS to get it...

It's completely stock except for Easton Cully pedals during the time I get some clipless pedals...

It's a 21.5" and weight in at 30.02 pds with the Cully pedals...


----------



## ruiabreu (Apr 13, 2006)

New Heckler 2008:

- DHX5 Coil
- Marzocchi 55 ATA
- Full Shimano XT
- Wheels E540 + Hope Pro2


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice Heckler! What's the weight?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

DirtyJersey said:


> Next, John's Bomb Machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mine


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

ruiabreu said:


> New Heckler 2008:
> 
> - DHX5 Coil
> - Marzocchi 55 ATA
> ...


That......

...looks like a fun ride.  :thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeed1 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's my ride...
2007 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert with brain techno...


----------



## Jon Prothero (Nov 10, 2006)

*My Ride*

Hi here is a picture of mine. It used to be quite a bit lighter but I got rid of the equipment that 'rode like wet spaghetti' and toughened her up!


----------



## kcalvano (Feb 14, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: '08 Yeti 575 carbon, medium, pewter
* Fork: Rockshock Pike 454
* Brakes: Formula Bianco
* Cranks: RaceFace
* Front Derailleur: Sram X9
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Pedals: Cheap arss LBS
* Stem: Thompson Elite
* Handlebar: Azonic chubby riser
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Ti
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: Sram PG-990
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips:
* Front Tire: Hutchinson Python
* Front Rim: Velocity Aeroheat
* Front Hub/Skewer: King/Maxel
* Rear Tire: Hutchinson Python
* Rear Rim: Velocity Aeroheat
* Rear Hub/Skewer: King/Salsa
* Weight: 28.7


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

kcalvano said:


> * Frame Size & Color: '08 Yeti 575 carbon, medium, pewter
> * Fork: Rockshock Pike 454
> * Brakes: Formula Bianco
> * Cranks: RaceFace
> ...


I just soiled myself. Great build.


----------



## kcalvano (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol, thanks! Can't wait to get her out for the first run. Too damn bad the weather sucks today here in the midwest(actually saw some flurries earlier today):madman:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

crazylax42 said:


> I just soiled myself. Great build.


I feel blood rushing to my baby maker!


----------



## Gruzovik (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks amazing but I gotta ask: what's with the pedals?


----------



## kcalvano (Feb 14, 2007)

Gruzovik said:


> Looks amazing but I gotta ask: what's with the pedals?


Thanks! Ahh, the pedals, pretty sweet aren't they? Actually, it's a new build and I'm still waiting on the 'real' ones to come in:thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

ruiabreu said:


> New Heckler 2008:
> 
> - DHX5 Coil
> - Marzocchi 55 ATA
> ...


what grips are those?
looks comfy....

and how you like the 55ata?
heard lots of problems bout it, hope you're not getting any....


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Knolly Delirium T


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That Knolly is incredible! What pedals are those? What's the weight like?


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

R1D3R said:


> That Knolly is incredible! What pedals are those? What's the weight like?


Thanks! The pedals are Arachnids, they're about 420-grams a pair. Best set of flats I've ever used. Almost too grippy with 5.10s.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

kcalvano said:


> * Frame Size & Color: '08 Yeti 575 carbon, medium, pewter
> * Fork: Rockshock Pike 454
> * Brakes: Formula Bianco
> * Cranks: RaceFace
> ...


Looks great. I hope those rims hold up better for you than they did when i ran a pair of them.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

*My current FS*










* Frame Size & Color: 06 Jamis Dakar XLT 1.0 125mm travel
* Shock: Vanilla R with 400lb marzochi steel spring
* Fork: Marzzochi AM 2 160mm
* Brakes: HFX HD w/ 203mm rotors
* Cranks: Hussefelt 2.2
* Front Derailleur: Xgen
* Rear Derailleur: X7
* Pedals: Odyssey platforms
* Stem: Hussefelt 60mm
* Handlebar: Hussefelt 2in riser
* Seatpost: XR
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Howitzer
* Cassette: Sram 9spd??
* Headset: WTB Race internal 1 1/8
* Grips: Kona
* Front Tire: 2.5 Nevegal
* Front Rim: Rhyno lite
* Front Hub/Skewer: Deore
* Rear Tire: 2.3 Nevegal
* Rear Rim: Rhyno lite
* Rear Hub/Skewer Deore
* Weight ~ 35????


----------



## Thor821 (Oct 30, 2004)

*'07 Chumba XCL*

* Frame Size & Color: Small,Raspberry Metallic
* Fork: Rockshox Pike 454 Dual Air U-Turn
* Shock: Fox DHX Air 5.0
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 / Dangerboy Levers
* Cranks: FSA V-Drive Mega EXO
* Chain Guide: E-Thirteen DRS w/ E-Type back plate
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT E-Type
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Shifters: Sram X9
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet C
* Stem: FSA DH300 
* Handlebar: Syncros "Cure"
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Laser V Ti
* Cassette: Sram PG-990
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Rouge 
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Front Hub: Marzocchi QR20
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Rear Hub: Chris King 
* Weight: 32.5 lbs.


----------



## norona (Feb 21, 2008)

*More from the Shore*

Snow is starting to melt fast and the dirt smells good....


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

DWF said:


> Knolly Delirium T


those pedals look sick!!!!

:eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

added a few parts. FOX RP23, Marxocchi 66VF 6", THE Revolution wheel/hub


----------



## untoco (Mar 4, 2007)

i think it is time to say goodbye to frame =)
angle is soooo slack


----------



## desertzj (Apr 10, 2008)

*My Bike*

Here is my bike, I am currently assembling it. I will post pics later.

* Frame Size & Color: Trek Liquid 55, 19.5", Silver
* Fork: Marzocchi EXR Pro 120mm
* Brakes: Avid Code 5 203mm Disc
* Cranks: Shimano M443 Octalink
* Shifter: SRAM Attack Triggers
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore M531
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT RD-M760 SGS
* Pedals: Shimano M324
* Stem: Truvativ 60mm
* Handlebar: FSA XC190 20mm Rise
* Seatpost: Thompson ELite
* Saddle: Haven't picked one yet
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octalink V1
* Cassette: Shimano XT M770 11-34 9-Speed
* Headset: FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro
* Grips: 
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro Tubeless
* Front Rim: Mavic EX823 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT M765
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro Tubeless
* Rear Rim: Mavic EX823 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT M765
* Weight: Dont know yet????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

untoco said:


> i think it is time to say goodbye to frame =)
> angle is soooo slack


yeah, but it kinda "feels" right, yanno?


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> yeah, but it kinda "feels" right, yanno?


Yea, no problem there with that U-Lock bracket providing extra gusseting. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

whoa that khs with the 66 is slack city!


----------



## kiwirider (Jul 12, 2004)

*2008 Carbon 575*

27.6lbs of plushness and joy


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

kiwirider said:


> 27.6lbs of plushness and joy


Mighty sweet looker there. :band:

Im scared to death of that much CF though. :eekster:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Im scared to death of that much CF though. :eekster:


Not planning to get yourself an Ibis Mojo, then?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> whoa that khs with the 66 is slack city!


 so i've read  . it's not as bad as it looks, really. there's about a 2" sag which takes some one it out, not that that prolly matters:skep:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> so i've read  . it's not as bad as it looks, really. there's about a 2" sag which takes some one it out, not that that prolly matters:skep:


Are people joking? or just not smart enough to see it's pictured at an uphill angle?

Here's some more slack for ya... but that's what the ETA's for...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Are people joking? or just not smart enough to see it's pictured at an uphill angle?
> 
> Here's some more slack for ya... but that's what the ETA's for...


You broke Nija!! :nono:


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

*New 6.6*

Here is my new new ride almost complete, just need a post to i.s. adapter for the front and then it will be complete. I am pleased with the build, it was done on a budget by getting the frame on e-bay from a local guy who had built it up but never ridden it. No cable rubs not a scratch or a mark on it. I bought the lyrik 2 step air as a take off from a scott ransom ltd. in the classifieds in here. The wheels are transition revolutions. They are heavy but strong and cheap, I will probably change for something a little lighter like hope hubs and mavic xm 819's at a later date. The rest of the components are pretty much xtr that I already had. This bike cost me $ 2300 to put together which I am very pleased with. it weighs just under 32lb. according to my lbs scale.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*My new little AM Rig...*

Finally got the CCDB to take it to the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You broke Nija!! :nono:


OH!!!  I didn't get it for a sec... I was like well I'm kinda broke, otherwise I'd have a NEW Heckler, and a VP free, a Nomad, and the new BLT when they start selling them... 

the other "n" is just hiding, but yes I broke her, (and did a pretty good job breaking myself too! thank god I was wearing my helmet!), and decided to play naked with her this year as I always liked that streetfighter look.

It's actually amazing the difference of riding without any fairing between you and the road. It's really cool...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Dominator13 said:


> Finally got the CCDB to take it to the top. :thumbsup:


What's she weight? and the frame size to please...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Are people joking? or just not smart enough to see it's pictured at an uphill angle?
> 
> Here's some more slack for ya... but that's what the ETA's for...


he scores on defense. compared with the 100mm that came off, and a better one going on in about a week, the front end _is_ a bit on the high side, but it handles quite nicely


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

stiingya said:


> What's she weight? and the frame size to please...


There is a Word Doc. at the bottom of the post that gives all the parts and weights. But, it's a Medium and it comes in at 33.5 lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah stiingya!
I have a Yamaha Fazer, and at the moment i took out all the faring, mirrors, and instruments (clocks), and the way it ride is like... so...uuuhhhhmmmm!
On the bonus side, you ride it in the speed limit... (almost everytime... )

Dominator13:
How does it ride?


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

It rides like a dream. The versatility that it provides is amazing. Drops like none I've ridden and climbs almost as well as my MotoLite.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

erringtonnc said:


>


beautiful.


----------



## GiantCHaDSTeR (Oct 16, 2006)

*2005 Reign Update*

MODEL: 2005 Reign 3 USDM
SIZE: 18"
COLOUR: Silver
FORK: 2006 Marzocchi Z.1SL (**UPDATED**)
SHOCK: Marzocchi Roco R 7.875 X 2.25 (**UPDATED**)

WHEELS:
FRON HUB: EASTON HAVOC AM
REAR HUB: EASTON HAVOC AM
SPOKES: Oversize Custom DT Swiss Spokes
RIMS: EASTON HAVOC AM 28mm
F TIRE: Continental Mountain King Supersonic 2.4 (**UPDATED**)
R TIRE: Continental Mountain King Supersonic 2.4 (**UPDATED**)

STEM: 50mm EASTON HAVOC AM Stem (**UPDATED**)
BAR: 710mm EASTON HAVOC AM Handle Bar (**UPDATED**)
POST: EASTON HAVOC AM Seat Post (**UPDATED**)
GRIPS: Weed Grips
SADDLE: Green Fizi:k Zea:k
HEADSET: Canecreek ZS-6

F BRAKE: Shimano XT Hydraulic / 8" Rotors w/Galfer Semi Metallic pad
R BRAKE: Shimano XT HyDraulic / 8" Rotors w/Galfer Semi Metallic pad
LEVERS: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Control
PEDALS:Shimano DX (**UPDATED**)
CRANKSET: Shimano XT Hollowtech II converted to 22/32 with Shimano Bashguard
CHAIN TENSIONER: Blackspire Stinger
CHAIN: Shimano XTR Chain
FREEWHEEL: Shimano XT 9spd 11-34

F DERAILLEUR: Shimano XT
R DERAILLEUR: 2007 Shimano XT Mid Cage (**UPDATED**) w/ Avid Rollamajig and Hanger Banger
F SHIFTER: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Control
R SHIFTER: Shimano XT Hydraulic Dual Control

ADDITIONAL PARTS: Lizard Skins chainstay guard, Custom made rear shock guard

BIKE WEIGHT: 30lbs approx.

RIDER WEIGHT: 215lbs
RIDER HEIGHT: 5'9"

TYPICAL REAR SUSPENSION AIR PRESSURE: 175psi main chamber
Rebound: 14 clicks from the open
TYPICAL FORK AIR PRESSURE: Pos: 28PSI, Neg 100PSI, PAR: 10PSI,
Rebound: 5 clicks from open
Low Speed Compression: 6 clicks from Open


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice! love to see it on a scale though


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

My Stumpjumper just before getting a XT Shadow rear derailler and an XT cassette. Weighs in a tad over 27.5 lbs. And yes, it appears to be in mid-shift on the big chainring but I'm too lazy to take another picture today.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

erringtonnc said:


> Here is my new new ride almost complete, just need a post to i.s. adapter for the front and then it will be complete. I am pleased with the build, it was done on a budget by getting the frame on e-bay from a local guy who had built it up but never ridden it. No cable rubs not a scratch or a mark on it. I bought the lyrik 2 step air as a take off from a scott ransom ltd. in the classifieds in here. The wheels are transition revolutions. They are heavy but strong and cheap, I will probably change for something a little lighter like hope hubs and mavic xm 819's at a later date. The rest of the components are pretty much xtr that I already had. This bike cost me $ 2300 to put together which I am very pleased with. it weighs just under 32lb. according to my lbs scale.


really freakin out...
was quoted 1.8 for the 6.6...

when i checked back coz i needed a 160mm fork, lbs said it was the wrong price...
2k should be the right price...

:madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax:

and a vanilla r 08 36 is gonna be another 780...


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

My new El-Guapo.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> so i've read  . it's not as bad as it looks, really. there's about a 2" sag which takes some one it out, not that that prolly matters:skep:


The bike is a KHS XC104.

They don't call it that for giggles.:nono:

I smell a cracked head tube.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Are people joking? or just not smart enough to see it's pictured at an uphill angle?
> 
> Here's some more slack for ya... but that's what the ETA's for...


Whether or not it's at an uphill angle (very slight at that)...it's an XC bike with a 66 on it.

What's up with the Santacruz saddle and post? Do you use it as a crutch b/c that thing looks like it'd ride up in your arm pit.:thumbsup:

JK


----------



## mrbisoy (Nov 26, 2007)

34lbs but still a goater's bike. :cornut:


----------



## Olaf.xpc (Apr 27, 2008)

*Hello*

Frame Size & Color: GT I-Drive 5 2.0 2006/ 20"/ Cinder Red

Fork: Fox Vanilla RLC 140 (2008)

Rear Shock: Fox Float RP23 (2008)

Brakes: Magura Louise Carbon BAT (2007)

Cranks: Race Face Diabolus 175 mm

Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX

Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR SHADOW Rear Derailleur RD-M972-SGS (2007)

Chain: PC-991 HollowPin

Pedals: Shimano PD-M647

Stem: Truvativ XR 4 bolt cold forged stem with laser etching

Handlebar: Truvativ XR cross county 6061 Handlebar with 6 degree sweep, 680 mm width

Seatpost: Truvativ XR

Saddle: Fizik Nisene HP

Bottom Bracket: Race Face Diabolus

Cassette: Shimano XTR Cassette Sprockets CS-M970 (2007)

Headset: FSA Integrated, sealed angular contact bearing

Grips: Race Face

Front Tire: Minion Dh F 2.35

Front Rim: DT Swiss 6.1D

Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 440 Freeride / DT Swiss RWS MTB

Rear Tire: Minion Dh R 2.35 / HookWorm 2.50

Rear Rim: DT Swiss 6.1D

Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 440 Freeride / DT Swiss RWS MTB

Weight: ???

Photos Later!

With respect, Olaf!


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

wg said:


> Endorphin - Pic taken about 100 yards into its first ride so no dirt. Yet.
> I've accumulated mud over the past few weeks though.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see a bike in this post that is not a Specialized or a Giant.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Pics! sounds like a nice build!


----------



## VooDooBokor (Sep 14, 2005)

*BMC Trailfox 2*

Intended Use: XC/AM (Earn it's downhills!)

Frame Size & Color: *2007 BMC Trailfox 2 19" (120mm)*
Shock: *RS Ario 2.0*
Fork: *Pike 454 Air U-Turn*
Brakes: *Avid Juicy 7 (7"x7")*
Cranks: *FSA V Drive MegaExo*
Front Derailleur: *X9*
Rear Derailleur: *X9*
Shifters: *X9*
Cables: *Nokon*
Cable Guides: *Orange Twist Ties (Nice touch!)*
Pedals: *Candy*
Stem: *Somethin' cheap*
Handlebar: *Alpha Q Carbon*
Seatpost: *Thomspon Elite Set Back*
Grips: *Oury*
Wheels: *Heavy Ass Atomlabs w/ Heavy Ass Tires(Temporary - Awaiting Crossmax ST Thru-Axle Wheels!)*
Weight: *32lb 3 oz. (Hoping for 30lbs even with new wheels/UST tires)*

*Built by: Cycle To Fitness, Livonia, MI (www.cycletofitness.com) - Thanks Dan!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

that headtube angle looks way too vertical lol! 
hella nice bike though!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> that headtube angle looks way too vertical lol!
> hella nice bike though!


Exactly what I was thinking...too steep. You need to slacken it out a bit with a LT fork.:thumbsup: I think the bike is nice...it looks more slack on BMC's site:

https://www.bmc-racing.com/typo3temp/pics/ec5ca0fd38.gif

Odd eh?

It's basically designed to be LTXC...which sounds like your intentions. Be careful when crossing over into the AM territory though...you could break something. Starting with that carbon bar, hehe.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

chelboed said:


> Whether or not it's at an uphill angle (very slight at that)...it's an XC bike with a 66 on it.












So it's a 4.2 inch travel bike with a 66 on the front, some people ride hardtails with 888's on em whats it matter to you? Seen level the bikes not raked out too much, mountain bikers often get into more aggressive riding by upgrading their current trail bike with a bigger fork and larger tires...



chelboed said:


> What's up with the Santacruz saddle and post? Do you use it as a crutch b/c that thing looks like it'd ride up in your arm pit.:thumbsup:
> 
> JK


No I'm tall (hence the top down camera angle) and I have long legs but didn't want the XL frame because at the time SC spec'ed a 25inch top tube on the XL Hecklers. So when I'm riding my bike uphill I do this strange thing where I raise the seatpost up so I get full leg extension. Weird huh...

Anything else you'd like to complain about?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Anything else you'd like to complain about?


Nope...only your smug remarks.

I don't recall "complaining" about anything.:nono: I actually like it when people are creative and put a freeride fork on an XC / trail frame...it makes _the forums_ an interesting place. Seriously ...you can't expect to take an "off road" mild mannered trail bike frame with a mild mannered nearly Xmart build, put a 66 on it, and a U-lock and not expect someone to point out how odd it is. Myself though...I'd remove the "dork ring". That's the only thing that really, really bothers me, haha. If it doesn't bother you when why are you so defensive? I really don't care what people ride as long as they're happy...if you're happy with it, don't feel the need to defend it.

I like the Heckler BTW...I was just kidding about the seat height. I don't like the fender, but I'm not complaining. I think the crankset is a little overboard for an AM bike, but I had some myself for a short while and loved them. Hey...sometimes it's a $$$ factor ( I know that one very well myself) and sometimes it's a unique approach to building a bike.



stiingya said:


> some people ride hardtails with 888's on em whats it matter to you


...and some people smoke crack out of a dirty old pipe. It sure doesn't make it right or wrong. I do find humor in the assumption that it does in some way "matter to me"...because honestly it doesn't. It just makes me grin and gives me something to smile about while gas prices go through the roof.

...though hardtails that I PERSONALLY have seen with FR forks are actually made to be abused. They took a freeride hardtail and put a freeride fork on it. I coudn't care less about the angle. (I don't have to ride the thing)  At least they didn't take a freakn' Fisher HooKooEKoo and throw an 888 on it. I would love to see it though...you KNOW I'd be makin some sort of comment about it and surely the owner would think I was complaining.

Big difference.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

lol. calm down guys. it's no biggie. shoulda seen the seatpost on my Jamis XLT when i did trail rides. way up there!


----------



## desertzj (Apr 10, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: 19", Silver
* Fork: Marzocchi EXR Pro Air 120mm
* Brakes: Avid Code 5
* Cranks: Truvativ Blaze 3.0
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: XT Rapid Rise
* Pedals: Shimano PD-324
* Stem: Truvativ XR 3D 60mm
* Handlebar: FSA XC190 20mm Rise
* Seatpost: Thomson ELite
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face SRX ISIS
* Cassette: Shimano XT 770 11-34
* Headset: Cane Creak Aheadset
* Grips: WTB
* Front Tire: Panaracer FireXC Pro UST Tubeless
* Front Rim: Mavic EX823
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT Disc
* Rear Tire: Panaracer FireXC Pro UST Tubeless
* Rear Rim: Mavic EX823
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT Disc
* Weight: 33 lbs


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

my ride


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice! extremely clean bike !


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

chelboed said:


> Exactly what I was thinking...too steep. You need to slacken it out a bit with a LT fork.:thumbsup: I think the bike is nice...it looks more slack on BMC's site:
> 
> https://www.bmc-racing.com/typo3temp/pics/ec5ca0fd38.gif
> 
> ...


I know I shouldn't, but I can't help but point out to you that the adjustable travel on his Pike is well, adjusted...

Hence the steep angle...


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

MY GAWD!!! 
that's just so pretty MORE PICS PLEASE!!!

   

Alpine?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

My Covert...had it for a month or so and I love it...it's an amazing bike. I will write up a review after a few more rides.

Large Transition Covert Frame
Fox Float R rear shock
Marzocchi 55r forks
Easton EA70 Monkeybars
Thompson Elite Stem
ODI Ruffian lock on grips
Magura Louise brakes 8" front rotor and 7" rear
Sram X9 shifters
Pig DH Pro Headset
Dirty front hub
Chris King rear hub
DT straight gauge spokes
DT brass nipples
Mavic XM 321 rims
WTB Prowler XT 2.3 rear tire
WTB Prowler MX 2.5 front tire
Cheap ass tubes
Thompson Elite 410 seatpost
WTB Rocket V saddle
Travativ Hollzfeller Cranks
Truvativ Howitzer BB
Shimano M520 pedals
Sram chain
Sram cassette
SRAM X9 rear der
Shimano XTR front der
XT rear skewer
Weight - 35 pounds


----------



## rky_mtn_srfr (Jun 5, 2007)

08 Heckler, rp23, marz 55 eta, 08 XT drivetrain and brakes (8"f and 6"r), Easton Havoc hoops with Minions f/r, Thomson stem and s/p.


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

guys, you're killing me.. all these bikes look amazing.

i love that black heckler. gorgeous. do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## Xtrememtbiker85 (Nov 24, 2006)

Modig said:


> Here's mine in it's current state. Started out with an XC-bike. Upgraded bits and pieces until the frame cracked. Got cheap but beefier frame and have continued upgrading bits as part of the hobby. I have too little experience to say if it rides well or not but it sure feels solid.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Cheap Black 2006, 20" noname Taiwan frame. (available under several European "brands"). 3:1 levarage (2.5:1, 2.0:1 mount options)
> * Rear shock: 2006 Manitou Swinger 4-way Coil 500 lbs/in 7.875x2.25
> ...


Yours,









Nice bike, frame is made by KHS, This is mine, with Cadillac badging, its also Azonic (thought with slight differences) among other European names like mentioned.

i am not done building mine yet nor have i put my Manitou nixxon fork on yet but shes a work in progress. And again frame was right price an durable.










KHS


----------



## magarnigel (Feb 16, 2008)

okay_player said:


> guys, you're killing me.. all these bikes look amazing.


I just wish I had the money to afford something close to what these guys are running.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

My new ride.


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

*Ha 69*



stiingya said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I can't help but point out to you that the adjustable travel on his Pike is well, adjusted...
> 
> Hence the steep angle...


http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/us/bikes/full-suspension/trailfox/tf01-alu-polished/geometries/


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

stiingya said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I can't help but point out to you that the adjustable travel on his Pike is well, adjusted...
> 
> Hence the steep angle...


It's not like it's set at 95mm though...out of 95-140mm, it appears to be set to around 125mm which would only steepen it 1 degree making the bike a 70 deg head angle. It looks steeper than 1degree difference from his bike to the one in the BMC advertisement. It looks 71'ish or even more:madman:


----------



## Xtrememtbiker85 (Nov 24, 2006)

Modig said:


> Interesting. The 2006 AM 2000 indeed looks identical, save for the Horst link and round downtube. I guess the Taiwan factory makes different rear ends for the US and Euro markets (where the Horst patent does not apply).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis yet another of the same frame. Sorry for bringin up these old posts i started at the beginning and i am currently at pg 37. I was very glad to see that my Cadillac AM 2.7 frame was not the only one out there, though the name may be different the frame is not.


----------



## Splack (Jun 4, 2005)

*Only 3 weeks old*

_Added to the collection:_
07 Kona CoilAir Supreme
Marzocchi 55 ATA
Marzocchi Roco Air TST R
Spinergy Xyclone Enduro wheelset
Kenda Nevegal 2.5/2.35
RaceFace Deus headset
RaceFace Atlas AM stem
Holzfeller DH 2" riserbar
Hayes chromed-out HFX-9 brakes 7"/6"
Shimano XT shifters and front der.
Shimano XT Shadow rear der.
RaceFace Deus XC 2-ring crankset
Blackspire LiteGod bash ring
Crank Bros Acid 1 pedals
D.O.P.E. floating brake system


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

*The Other Blur*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Blur 4x in Slate Ano
* Shock: Push'd Fox Float AVA RL
* Fork: Pike 454 Air UTurn Hyper Turbo
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 (185 front, 160 rear)
* Cranks: RF Deus w/ Bashguard and BlackSpire Stinger Guide w/ MRP Roller
* Front Derailleur: Sram X-Gen
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO Medium Cage
* Shifters: Sram XO Grips
* Pedals: Shimano 520 or Azonic Pooky depending on riding conditions
* Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
* Handlebar: Deity 2014
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper 1,4
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: RF
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset: King
* Grips: Rogue Lock Ons + Deity Bar Plugs
* Front Tire: Blue Groove Stick-E 2.35 w/o tube 
* Front Rim: Stan's Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II
* Rear Tire: Conti Vertical Pro UST 2.3
* Rear Rim: Mavic 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 240 / DT RWS 10mm + NSB Hanger Banger
* Weight: ?


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## norona (Feb 21, 2008)

Newest build up, Marin Quad Trail. Testing it out tomorrow on the shore.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

what's she weigh?


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not a big Marin fan, but that bike is trick. Nice job!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

great looking ride. teh wheels look trick!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> wheels look trick!


I was considering the new XT wheels too, but made up my mind to do my project HT singlespeed with a Hope rear hub.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

While we're on the subject of orange all mountain bikes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
















With washing instructions!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

EGF168 said:


> While we're on the subject of orange all mountain bikes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


Those Lapierres do look good.
I've read a couple of reviews on the slightly "smaller" Zesty and they sounded like the testers enjoyed the bikes a lot: fun, balanced, confidence inspiring, sag indicator, laundry instructions....


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah the Zesty is very good, quite similar to the Spesh Enduro in terms of ride but the frame and kit is much better along with the colour scheme.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

chelboed said:


> The bike is a KHS XC104.
> 
> They don't call it that for giggles.:nono:
> 
> I smell a cracked head tube.


worry not, my friend, no cracked heads here. replaced the marz with a rockshox reba team. the marz wasn't all that bad a ride. just dodn't seen right with that particular fork. had it put on cuz 4 others couldn't fit that brake adapter:madman: , just that one


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Quake!
That Lapierre looks really nice too, interesting rear triangle though


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Yeah the Zesty is very good, quite similar to the Spesh Enduro in terms of ride but the frame and kit is much better along with the colour scheme.:thumbsup:


Not available in the states? Didn't see these models on their U.S. website..?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd guess it's the horst link patent that keeps them out of the US. Bummer.

Ant


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Not available in the states? Didn't see these models on their U.S. website..?


I think there's major US brands that have US patents on certain ways to do a rear suspension...


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Rumours tell me that Scott for 09 will get around the Horst link patent for their Genius but I don't know if that is true or what they have done, but unlike the Scott, the Lapierre also has to get past Santa Cruz's patent on the counter rotating link used on VPP bikes, on the top tube.


----------



## norona (Feb 21, 2008)

*New ride on the shore this morning*

The new Marin Quad Trail, LOVEIT!


----------



## Gruzovik (Oct 2, 2005)

Those Lapierres do look good except for those crazy long chainstays. Is it just the pictures or are they really like 19 inches long?

Also, how can Santa Cruz have a patent on the counter rotating link? Isn't the same set up used on just about all other horst/four bar bikes: Jamis, Chumba, Scott, come to mind. The Lapierre is a horst link bike set up pretty much like the ones I just named and unlike any VPP unless I'm missing something.


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*Intense 6.6*

Just put a new King headset and DHX coil.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

That 6.6 is gorgeous, I love the coil on it, don't see that too often.


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah, I 2nd that


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Gruzovik said:


> Those Lapierres do look good except for those crazy long chainstays. Is it just the pictures or are they really like 19 inches long?


Lapierre gives chainstay length for both Zesty and Spice as 438mm, which is just over 17.24 inches. The positioning of the seat tube makes it look even longer.

There's a lot of bikes close to those numbers. Santa Cruz Nomad seems to have 17.5" chainstays.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

antonio said:


> I'd guess it's the horst link patent that keeps them out of the US. Bummer.
> 
> Ant


Yea I assumed, is that shop window from Canada? I guess on closer look a few of the credit card stickers are unfamiliar, but otherwise I didn't see anything on the window that was not reminiscent of the US? So I was wondering if someone had found a way? 

I wonder why Spec doesn't have a world wide patent?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

stiingya said:


> Yea I assumed, is that shop window from Canada? I guess on closer look a few of the credit card stickers are unfamiliar, but otherwise I didn't see anything on the window that was not reminiscent of the US? So I was wondering if someone had found a way?
> 
> I wonder why Spec doesn't have a world wide patent?


EGF is in the UK...and yeah Spec only holds the patent in the US...I wonder if they tried to hold the patent in other markets also (but failed)


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

norona said:


> The new Marin Quad Trail, LOVEIT!


nice!!!

and you increased the bling with the bar and stem change! 

did you get a weight by chance? thats a sweet looking ride...

WERE YOU FILMING AN ADVIL COMMERCIAL???


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

crisillo said:


> EGF is in the UK...and yeah Spec only holds the patent in the US...I wonder if they tried to hold the patent in other markets also (but failed)


The UK thanks...

I thought fenders front and back were mandatory on all bikes sold on the great isle???


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Tkul said:


> On the bonus side, you ride it in the speed limit... (almost everytime... )


speed limit????? surely your joking....

But yeah it sure increases the wind blast huh. Fortunately I still run clip on's, so I'm still tucked reasonably... And if I'm going to be on the freeway for any long stretches I make sure to have a tank bag which seems to help create a more streamlined air bubble?

On the flip side it's the raw open feeling that lead me to ditch the fairing in the first place,

OK sorry no more moto-bike talk...


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

It depends on the positioning of the link, the Intense bellow your post has it as well, and I was only quoting what Mbr magazine said.

The chain stays look very long but it doesn't make much difference to the ride and means you get a lot of room.

The shop is in Westcott in Surrey, UK, but the whole area looks a bit north shore like in Norona's pics.

I can't see Lapierre not trying for a patent/license in the US to sell bikes, it's well worth it considering Nirvana's (the shop in the pics) sales, about 5 a week since January of the Zesty and the Spicy has only just arrived but I'm sure they will sell loads of them too and both bikes have had some good reviews.

Fenders certainly are mandatory in the UK where I live but they don't seem to bother with them on test bikes, so you get nice and dirty.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow that Marin and those Lapierres look amazing!

Especially the Marin! Awesome!!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Have 3 more pics on the house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

What'd you have before the DHX Coil?
how much did it cost you??


----------



## mantio (Dec 31, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> Rumours tell me that Scott for 09 will get around the Horst link patent for their Genius but I don't know if that is true or what they have done, but unlike the Scott, the Lapierre also has to get past Santa Cruz's patent on the counter rotating link used on VPP bikes, on the top tube.


 Isn't the VPP link at the bottom by the BB? I don't think it has anything to do with the bar link by the top tube so Lapierre should be fine, just not in Specialized's book in the US Market.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

mantio said:


> Isn't the VPP link at the bottom by the BB? I don't think it has anything to do with the bar link by the top tube so Lapierre should be fine, just not in Specialized's book in the US Market.


Ya, that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Jwind said:


> Ya, that doesn't make any sense.


he's talking about the top VPP link, the one that rotates counter-clockwise (looking from the right side). sounds like they have a patent on that. or maybe the patent is based on the fact that it rotates in the opposite direction of the link/stay that pivots by the BB.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

No one ever said it was a VPP bike, I said the counter rotating link that drives the shock is part of Santa Cruz's intellectual property in the US, it is used on most of Santa Cruz and Intense's VPP, but it is a Horst link bike.

Lapierre's OST (think that's right) suspension does however have a virtual pivot point (non migrating) about 3in directly above the BB, I don't have a pic of the area but they have marked it on the frame.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: 06 SC Nomad Ano Black
* Fork: 08 Fox 36 Van RC2
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 185mm rotors
* Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller AL 750 TV
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Shimano 646
* Stem: Thomson Elite
* Handlebar: Truvativ Team Riser
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegals 2.35 Tubeless
* Front Rim: Mavic CrossMax XL
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 Tubeless
* Rear Rim: Mavic CrossMax XL


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

gallorody said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 06 SC Nomad Ano Black
> * Fork: Fox 36 Van RC2
> * Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 185mm rotors
> * Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller AL 750 TV
> ...


Weight on that bad boy?


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't know. I just picked it up today after a long day of traveling from the shop with the new Fox 36 Van and I forgot to weigh it. I have to go back this weekend to get my front brake rotor adapter. I'll weigh it then and post it.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

wow


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

sweet Marin pics... Love that orange...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Sweet bike...but it seems that the rotors are confused. And I am confused about the parts selection (not the brand, just the sizing and use there of).



gallorody said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 06 SC Nomad Ano Black
> * Fork: 08 Fox 36 Van RC2
> * Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 185mm rotors
> * Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller AL 750 TV
> ...


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

EGF168 - looks like Westcott ? 

Ill be thrashing the trails near there this weekend!


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

stiingya said:


> The UK thanks ... I thought fenders front and back were mandatory on all bikes sold on the great isle???


it depends on whether you have sun glasses with wipers! ... and whether you wish to endow your best mate following behind with some glorious mud 



EGF168 said:


> ... While we're on the subject of orange all mountain bikes ...


_that shop looks so familiar_ ...  i go past it on my way to my favourite trail every time ...  i call it my backyard but so do quite a few others ... :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_nor_cal (Sep 20, 2005)

Frame Size & Color: Ellsworth Epiphany XL in "Smoke"

Fork: Fox 32 TALAS RLC

Rear Shock: Fox Float R

Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon

Cranks: Shimano XTR 175 mm

Front Derailleur: SRAM X9 (Going to be XTR)

Rear Derailleur: X0

Chain: SRAM w/ PowerLink

Pedals: Time ATAC (Going to be ATAC Ti Carbon)

Stem: Thomson 90/10

Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite Low Rise

Seatpost: Turbo Gravity Dropper (4 Inch)

Saddle: Specialized Phenom 140 w/ Ti Rail

Bottom Bracket: XTR Integrated

Cassette: Red SRAM

Headset: Chris King

Grips: OURY Lockons

Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.25

Front Rim: Mavic 819

Front Hub/Skewer: Salsa Skewer, Chris King Pewter Hub laced with Ti Spokes Black Nipples. 7 Inch Dirty Dog Dragon Rotor

Rear Tire: Maxxis Ignitor 2.35

Rear Rim: Mavic 819

Rear Hub/Skewer: Salsa Skewer, Chris King Pewter Hub laced with Ti Spokes Black Nipples. 7 Inch Dirty Dog Dragon Rotor

Weight: RIGHT under 28


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Under 28 pounds? Are you sure? Nice bike!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

chinaman said:


> it depends on whether you have sun glasses with wipers! ... and whether you wish to endow your best mate following behind with some glorious mud
> 
> _that shop looks so familiar_ ...  i go past it on my way to my favourite trail every time ...  i call it my backyard but so do quite a few others ... :thumbsup:


Certainly is Westcott, I'll be picking up my new Trance 1 today, Sat or Sunday depending on how fast Rowan minces through all the other work to get mine done, trust Simon to go to Italy on the week I buy a bike.

I hope you aren't one of the people who changes into dressing gowns in the shop after muddy rides?

I assume you got the Nicolai from that Head For the Hills place, I must say I never bothered to check you profile before to see where you live.

Did you fit the XT brakes yourself or did you get one of the shops to do it?

But anyway I will hopefully be giving the new bike a good riding around there.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_nor_cal (Sep 20, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Under 28 pounds? Are you sure? Nice bike!


bathroom scale so I'm sure its not super accurate


----------



## phlakvest (May 18, 2007)

Here's my superstroke.
It started as a haro V3 several years ago, I slowly upgraded parts then this year found a superstroke frame on craiglist and made the jump to the full squishy.

* Frame Size & Color: 07' BMC superstroke. 19" Orange/Silver
* Fork: Marzocchi AM2 135mm
* Brakes: Shimano XTR
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Ritchey v4
* Stem: Ritchey WCS 90mm
* Handlebar: Ritchey Rizer
* Seatpost: WTB TXC
* Saddle: fizik plateu 
* Bottom Bracket: Integrated XT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Michelin All Mountain UST 2.2
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossland
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossland
* Rear Tire :Michelin All Mountain UST 2.2
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossland
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossland
* Weight: 32ish.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

I really like the looks and color of that rig(bmc)... how ya like the ride and terrain ya use it on?.. looks burly!


----------



## phlakvest (May 18, 2007)

Ride is awsome. Its beefier and heaver than my HT, but with the frame and fox pro-pedal I dont have any trouble climbing.

I just switched this season so I took things easy and slower out of habit. But I am starting to barrell over things that slowed me down or stopped me before.

It may be a bit burly for the way I ride it now, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice, but looks like you're more one the XC side of AM?
How long is the suspension on those frames?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> Nice, but looks like you're more one the XC side of AM?
> How long is the suspension on those frames?


idunno, he could even be on the AM side of XC. and that's really bad news....ut:


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

My 2008 Specialized Enduro SL Pro Carbon - standard spec


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't leave out what happened next for those who don't read the Spesh forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> Don't leave out what happened next for those who don't read the Spesh forum.:thumbsup:


oh daym. what happened? story time.

never mind i just went and looked. WOA. i'd want 5.1d rims.


----------



## phlakvest (May 18, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> Nice, but looks like you're more one the XC side of AM?
> How long is the suspension on those frames?


I'm on the AM side of XC moving more toward the XC side of AM. :thumbsup:

Suspension is switchable between 135 and 150mm


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice! more than enough.
Those BMC's need slacker angles.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

those superstrokes have 6" of travel. my brother has really been eyeing one. i don't know if his forks were wound down, that would make it steeper than with the forks at 150mm.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice Enduro! What does she weigh?

-R


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

The line between AM and XC is very fuzzy and moves around a bit. There's clearly bike makers that are trying to overlap into both.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Everyones idea of XC and AM are different based on their needs and riding style. And that's just the way it should be.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I completely agree, it changes year on year and depends on different people, places, bikes, styles etc but there are lots of threads about just what all mountain is and I'm sure we don't need another one here, so lets draw the conversation back to bikes. 

Here's a nice Morewood I saw over the weekend, it has 5.7in travel so I hope it belongs here:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

True, but still, maybe i'm used to slacker, more relaxed geometry


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Some people just have to have the last word! You know what they say about opinions? Ya, that, and don't forget about the part, that they all stink!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Such kind words Shawn.


----------



## tonys102 (Oct 22, 2005)

EGF168 said:


> I completely agree, it changes year on year and depends on different people, places, bikes, styles etc but there are lots of threads about just what all mountain is and I'm sure we don't need another one here, so lets draw the conversation back to bikes.
> 
> Here's a nice Morewood I saw over the weekend, it has 5.7in travel so I hope it belongs here:


That looks remarkably like Leith ... Mmmmmm Nice Cakes!!!!!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Certainly is, you wouldn't believe the number of riders up there on Sunday, I was getting scared the cakes might run out.


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

My new El Guapo

I'll be changing out the rear shock once I've found a suitable replacement. I've replaced the front tire with a Schwalbe Fat Albert.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## splitskater (Jul 5, 2006)

here is my specialized pitch pro

* Frame Size & Color: medium/yellow
* Fork: pike 351
* Brakes: avid juicy 3 sl
* Cranks: deore
* Front Derailleur: lx
* Rear Derailleur: sram xo
* Pedals: shimano 520
* Stem: specialized 3d
* Handlebar: specialized mid rise
* Seatpost: specialized
* Saddle: specialized enduro
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano outboard cartridge bearing design
* Cassette: Shimano HG-50 
* Headset: not sure
* Grips: odi lock ons
* Front Tire: specialized eskar control 2.3
* Front Rim: DT-Swiss 445D 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized Stout disc,
* Rear Tire: specialized eskar control 2.3 
* Rear Rim: DT-Swiss 445D
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano deore
* Weight: 31.5lbs (i think)

all stock except for sram xo read derailleur and grips, next upgrades are shimano xt crankst and a set of industry 9 wheels....


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

2008 Heckler X9 AM build, DHX 5 coil and 32 vanilla.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

splitskater said:


> here is my specialized pitch pro


It's like an Enduro but with dependable shocks on it...


----------



## jimsbbc (Jan 18, 2007)

'06 Jamis Dakar XLT 3.0 with SRAM X.9 and 20mm Nixon up front. My main AM rig.


----------



## chris_nor_cal (Sep 20, 2005)

1996cc said:


> 2008 Heckler X9 AM build, DHX 5 coil and 32 vanilla.


nice rig man


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

jimsbbc said:


> '06 Jamis Dakar XLT 3.0 with SRAM X.9 and 20mm Nixon up front. My main AM rig.


man, that really makes me miss my dakar. mine wasn't much, just a stock '05 with some new wheels, but it was a good bike. nice bike ya got there:thumbsup:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

stiingya said:


> It's like an Enduro but with dependable shocks on it...


ha. I thought the same thing.

Nice ride, splitskater :thumbsup: .

Antonio


----------



## Xtrememtbiker85 (Nov 24, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Black Cadillac AM 2.7 (KHS made frame) 
* Fork: 06 Manitou Nixon 145mm 20mm thru axle. 
* Brakes: Hayes Mechanical Discs (mechanical is what i already had) 8" F 6" R
* Cranks: Tru Vativ FireX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals:Shimano SPD
* Stem:Tru Vativ 60mm
* Handlebar:Easton EA30
* Seatpost:Specialized
* Saddle:WTB Speed V Race
* Bottom Bracket:Tru Vativ
* Cassette:Shimano LX
* Headset: Aheadset (standard for now need a sealed bearing headset soon)
* Grips: Bontrager
* Front Tire: IRC Mythos 2.1
* Front Rim: Sun Rims Single Track 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized 20mm Disc
* Rear Tire: IRC Mythos 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic X221
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT Disc
*Rear Shock: Manitou Radium Air
* Weight: Roughly 30lbs


----------



## splitskater (Jul 5, 2006)

stiingya said:


> It's like an Enduro but with dependable shocks on it...


yea, i demoed the enduro for 3 days but didnt like the specialized brand suspension, and the double crown fork, definately made the right choice, climbs like a champ and descends even better



antonio said:


> ha. I thought the same thing.
> 
> Nice ride, splitskater :thumbsup: .
> 
> Antonio


thanks


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Frame: 08. SC Heckler, Med Black
Front suspension: 08 Fox 36 Talas RC2
Rear suspension: 08 Fox DHX Coil
Crankset: 08 XT
Pedals: DMR V12 (V12 mags soon)
FD: 08 XT
RD: 08 XT Shadow med cage
Cogset: 08 XT 11-32
Chain: Sram PC991
Shifters: Sram Attack
Brakes: Hope Mono M4 203/183 (floating roters soon)
Wheels: Hope Factory DT Swiss EX 5.1D on Hope Pro 2, black spokes
Tires (front): Kenda Blue Groove 2.3
Tires (rear): Spesh Enduro to be replaced with Kenda Nevegal 
Handlebar: 08 Monkeylite XC CNT
Grips: Yeti Lock-on
Headset: Hope
Stem: Hope DH 
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: WTB Rocket V


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Here are a couple better images of 2 of my rides. The first is a '96 San Andreas that I have upgraded through the years. The second is a new San Andreas. I have a white Revelation U-Turn Air on the way for the new SA and the Minute 3 will go on the old SA.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

sorry to digress a lil, would like to know, if i have to do quite a bit of climbing before getting down, would a single pivot like the superlight or heckler be good for me?

or should i be looking for something else?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

weescott said:


> Frame: 08. SC Heckler, Med Black
> Front suspension: 08 Fox 36 Talas RC2
> Rear suspension: 08 Fox DHX Coil
> Crankset: 08 XT
> ...


I don't know if it's the new style frame, extra stem spacers, or the fact that I've seen so many 5" Hecklers...but that thing just looks a bit awkward with a 36 on it. It looks too slack for the intended purpose. I know the Talas can cure that, but this is the first time I've seen a 6" fork on a Heckler and felt it to look awkward. Hmm...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

zephyr11 said:


> a bit of climbing before getting down, would a single pivot like the superlight or heckler be good for me?


I manage to do a bit of climbing on my Yeti AS-X (a lot like the Bullit). It works fine as long as I have a gear I can keep turning seated. Geometry seems to make the biggest difference. Fortunately, I can drop the fork enough to be balanced on a moderately steep climb.


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

zephyr11 said:


> sorry to digress a lil, would like to know, if i have to do quite a bit of climbing before getting down, would a single pivot like the superlight or heckler be good for me?
> 
> or should i be looking for something else?


I'd consider the Titus El Guapo as well. It was designed to be a great climbing bike. I am very impressed with it's climbing abilities, considering how great it is on the descents.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

it looks prettier than my road bike with full campy with gold ano wheel sets.
I'm not hating it! I grew in in the inner city and love bling! I still can't wrap my head around flat black components. I have a dull metallic grey frame with all flat black components. Shiney is easier to clean than flat black.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Both a superlight and a heckler would do fine climbing. the superlight will climb better than the hecker though


----------



## masonmax (Dec 11, 2006)

Look at the way this heckler is propped up. The front of the bike (fork/wheel/ bars) are closer to the camera than the back. You can tell by looking at the lines on the wood floor. That's creating the illusion that the fork is larger relative to the bike than it really is. 

The 36 on a heckler is a great setup.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Well it's like 3 inches closer, but I can see what you mean. I know that the 36 has been a popular choice for the Heckler...that's prob. what I would have done too had it not been for this picture.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah but his stem is far too high...for that set up at any rate. My 2cc worth, the bike is nice though.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Ding Ding Ding!!! It's time to play the stupid question game: What does the numbers 32 & 36 means?

I'm going to guess it's the diameter of the fork tube. 32mm or 36mm.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

32 and 36, here, mean different Fox fork series, and their stanchion diameters. There's also 40.
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.htm


----------



## krome (Apr 13, 2006)

*Ibis Mojo*

* Frame Size & Color: Ibis Mojo / Small / Vivious Blue 
* Fork: Rockshox PIKE 454 (air) 140mm.
* Brakes: AVID Juicy 7 Carbons / 203mm rotors front and back
* Cranks: Race Face
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Shimano Xpedo
* Stem: Thomson 90mm
* Handlebar: OS Carbon Riders
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: Panaracer FireXC Pro 2.1 (UST)
* Front Rim: Mavix Crossmax XL
* Rear Tire: Panaracer FireXC Pro 2.1 (UST)
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax XL
*Rear Shock: RP23
* Weight: 13kg / 28.6lbs


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^


you must be from SGP, got it from C2C?
don't think there's any other country in the world that uses this kind of car plate.




btw; thanks for everyone who replied, i was lookin at the sinister gruitr, which is like a beefier ver of the heckler...

and also the 575 which is a lil bit XCish plus i don't feel safe with carbon seatstays.
and also the banshee rune.


----------



## krome (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes I am from Singapore. And yes its from Ben of C2C.



zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> you must be from SGP, got it from C2C?
> don't think there's any other country in the world that uses this kind of car plate.


----------



## eyexcell (Apr 7, 2008)

*My '06 Reign 2*


















Fork: Manitou Nixon Super Air, 145mm travel
Rear Shock: Fox Float RP3, 6" travel
Handlebars: Easton Monkey Lite XC 
Grips: Race Face Good vs Evil
Brakes: '08 Avid Juicy Carbons (185 fr, 160 r)
Shift Levers: SRAM X7
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
Stem: Thomson Elite
Crankset: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
Seatpost: Race Face Evolve
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Pro SE
Peddles: Crank Brother Candy
Wheels: WTB LaserDisc Trail
Tires: 26 x 2.30", Kenda Nevegal Stick-E (r), Kenda Blue Groove (fr)
Bashguard: e13
Cyclocomputer: VDO C3 DS Digital Wireless


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Krome: Nice rides, both the Evo and the Mojo!

Eyexcell: you should've gotten the 36t supercharger, that bashguard looks too big, nice bike though!


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Commencal vip supreme -06
Marzocchi all mountain sl2 -07
Mavic 819 tubeless
Maxxis Ignitor 2,35"
DT spokes
Timeless cheaco hubs
Deore shifters
XTR front mech
XT Shadow rear
Race Face Ride cranks and rings
Truvativ titanium BB
XTR chain
Juicy 5 brakes 6" rear and 7" front
Canecreek headset
Easton EA30 bar
Kona stem
Titec Knock post
SGD Belair titanium
Odi Ruffian grips
16,4 kg


----------



## Olaf.xpc (Apr 27, 2008)

*i'm here with my photo's*

Hy, my photo's:


























































Frame Size & Color: GT I-Drive 5 2.0 2006/ 20"/ Cinder Red

Fork: Fox Vanilla RLC 140 (2008)

Rear Shock: Fox Float RP23 (2008)

Brakes: Magura Louise Carbon BAT (2007)

Cranks: Race Face Diabolus 175 mm

Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX

Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR SHADOW Rear Derailleur RD-M972-SGS (2007)

Chain: PC-991 HollowPin

Pedals: Shimano PD-M647

Stem: Truvativ XR 4 bolt cold forged stem with laser etching

Handlebar: Truvativ XR cross county 6061 Handlebar with 6 degree sweep, 680 mm width

Seatpost: Truvativ XR

Saddle: Fizik Nisene HP

Bottom Bracket: Race Face Diabolus

Cassette: Shimano XTR Cassette Sprockets CS-M970 (2007)

Headset: FSA Integrated, sealed angular contact bearing

Grips: Race Face

Front Tire: Minion Dh F 2.35

Front Rim: DT Swiss 6.1D

Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 440 Freeride / DT Swiss RWS MTB

Rear Tire: Minion Dh R 2.35 / HookWorm 2.50

Rear Rim: DT Swiss 6.1D

Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 440 Freeride / DT Swiss RWS MTB

Weight: ???

Respect, Olaf!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

that is one pimped out idrive5........


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

krome said:


> Yes I am from Singapore. And yes its from Ben of C2C.


sweet ride, always good to see locals here...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice rides! love the look of that XTR rear derailleur....


----------



## Pan1c (May 21, 2008)

*dont know if it is considered an AM bike*

but it has handled every type of terrain ive ridden, this is my first bike...

03 Santa Cruz Heckler /Edit: just found out its a superlight

* Frame Size & Color: Large White
* Fork: Manitou Minute
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks:Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: dont know
* Rear Derailleur: X0 SRAM
* Pedals:Cheapies(forte) needed to get rid of the clip ons
* Stem:easton Chris King
* Handlebar: Monket lite Carbon
* Seatpost: Easton Carbon
* Saddle: WTB (currently switched for comfort)
* Bottom Bracket: dont know
* Cassette: dont know
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Yeti
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal
* Front Rim: Mavic 717
* Front Hub/Skewer: XTR
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal
* Rear Rim: Mavic 717
* Rear Hub/Skewer XTR
* Weight approx15-20lbs

The don't knows are because this is my first and im new to the sport.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That is a great first bike :thumbsup:


----------



## rydn-hye (Apr 12, 2008)

*08' Haro Extreme X6*

* Frame Size & Color: _Med.- Scarlet Fever_
* Fork: _Marzocchi XC600 TST 2_
* Rear Shock:_ Marzocchi Roco R Coil - 700x2.25_
* Brakes: _Hayes MX2_
* Cranks: _Truvativ Ruktion_
* Front Derailleur: _Shimano Alivio_
* Rear Derailleur: _SRAM SX-5_
* Pedals: _Pivit DH Platform_
* Stem: _Syncros AM 31.8 clamp_
* Handlebar: _Syncros Bulk Bar _
* Seatpost:_ Syncros Derived _
* Saddle: _SDG Bel Air Railed_
* Bottom Bracket: _Truvativ Howitzer_
* Cassette: _SRAM PG-850 8-Speed _
* Headset: _Ritchey Zero stack Internal Cup_
* Grips: _Pivit Lock-On_
* Tires: _Kenda Nevegal 2.35; w/ Stick-E Rubber_
* Rims: _Sun Hill Rod_
* Hub/Skewer:_ Pivit Disc 32h_
* Weight: _38 lbs_


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

my '06 reign.

* Frame Size & Color: Lg, blue reign 3
* Fork: fox 36 R, was a TALAS, converted it to float and set travel @ 140mm
* Rear Shock: fox float r, 7.875x2
* Brakes: avid juicy 5 SL
* Cranks: raceface deus
* Front Derailleur: Shimano deore
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Pedals: shimano ...
* Stem: thomson
* Handlebar: answer carbon
* Seatpost: thomson
* Saddle: old a$$ flite
* Bottom Bracket: dura ace
* Cassette: XTR 12-32
* Headset: Zero stack Internal Cup
* Grips: rogue Lock-On
* Tires: rampage 26"x2.3 rear, neo moto (650B) 2.3 front
* Rims: stan's ZTR355 26" rear/650B fr
* Hub/Skewer: hope pro 2 both bolt=on
* Weight: 31 lbs


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

A 650b Reign, must be an interesting ride, nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

lol, what can i say, it rides like a bike!


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

*Fork/650b?*

So what model year is your Talas fork and were there any tire clearance issues with the 650b wheel and tire?

I'm thinking of going with the 650b set up on my 06' Talas.


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

it was an '07 TALAS, (but none of the physical dimensions of any of the 36's have changed anyways) 

it has ~1/2" of clearance for both the arch and the crown (@ fully deflated/compressed) 

my reasoning for doing the larger front was 1) a 29er won't fit without significant modification/travel limitation 2) MX/woods bikes have had larger front wheels with good result for sooo many years 3) a much larger 26" front tire like say a 26x2.7 would have yielded close to the same overall diameter, but at a significant weight increase....and this wheel weighs almost exactly the same as the xmax XL w/ vert pro 2.3 did....


it's a great all-purpose do-everything bike for me.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

onespeedpaul said:


> it was an '07 TALAS, (but none of the physical dimensions of any of the 36's have changed anyways)
> 
> it has ~1/2" of clearance for both the arch and the crown (@ fully deflated/compressed)
> 
> ...


Thats really cool man, a couple people seem to be doing the 650b thing on the front end of trail bikes now, I may have to give it a try. There aren't any problems with the tire bottoming on the down tube at all? That would be my only concern with the reign as these seem to have really close tire clearance with normal forks.


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL, not even close, it's got a solid 3 inches of clearance to the downtube fully deflated/compressed... day after tomorrow will be my sort of first all-day ride on it, will post up more then :thumbsup:


----------



## vittorio64 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Remedy 8*

Yeah!!!!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Trek's finally starting to turf out some seriously nice bikes I see, both in terms of ride and looks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah thats so true...the new session 88 is a winner in so many ways. That will be one to add to the stable perminantly.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

That Trek looks hot.


----------



## vittorio64 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Remedy 8*

In one week my Remedy 8 will be finish with all the new specs...see all the photo soon.
Ciao:thumbsup:


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*Mountaincycle San Andreas DNA*


























































































My AM Rig is built off from my old parts bin and stuff that I got cheap from friends. Whenever I fall behind in climbing with my XC buddies, all they have to do is ask other riders if they passed a guy with a unique lookin bike, as there surely isn't alot of these around. I use this mainly for XC/trail rides as my other 2 rigs are too heavy but I'm pretty sure it can hold it's own on the DH if I wanted too.

Here are the specs:

Frame : '05 Mountain Cycle San Andreas DNA Anodized Pewter (7.5 lbs with shock); 7-7.75 inches of travel but set at 7 inches.
Rear Shock : '05 Manitou Swinger 4 way coil (7.875 x 2.25); 500 lbs spring
Fork : '06 Marzocchi 66RC2X WORKS 170mm with cheesy Zoke mudguards
Brakes f & r : Hayes HFX-9 with BFL Levers and 8 inch rotors
Rims: WTB Dual Duty 30mm width
Spokes: WTB with brass nipples
Front Hub: WTB Laser Disc DH 20mm
Rear Hub: WTB Speed Disc XC QR
Tires f & r: Continental Diesel Protection 2.5"
Tubes: Continental Tubes 1.9-2.5
Shifters: SRAM X9
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX; bottom pull top swing
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 Mid Cage
Cassette: SRAM PG970 11-34
Chain: Shimano XTR CN7701
Crankset: Raceface Evolve DH 175mm Bash-32-22 
Bottom Bracket: Raceface X-Type FR/DH (Gold); 73mm bb width
Pedals: Crankbrothers 50/50x
Headset: FSA Pig DH Pro 1-1/8"
Stem: Easton Advice with 3 adjustments set at 30mm with 60deg rise
Handlebar: Easton Monkeybar Vice 685mm x 25.4 Mid Rise
Grips: Lizardskins Moab Lock On with ODI lock on end caps
Seatpost: Titec Pyro Scoper (Telescopic) 31.6
Saddle: WTB Pure V

Weight: 35 lbs
Head Angle: 68.5 deg
Seat Angle: 69.5 deg
Chainstay length: 17.7 inches
Wheelbase: 44 inches
BB heigth: 14.25 inches

*Weight done with bathroom scale, measurements with angle finder and tape measure.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

Olaf.xpc said:


> Hy, my photo's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Been thinkin of runnin the same RD and cassette.... Hows it workin for you?


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

my preston 








:devil:


----------



## 8shadow8 (Mar 18, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color:2006 Santa Cruz Blur LT XL white
* Fork: 2008 Rock Shox Revelation 426
* Brakes: Formula Oro Puro
* Cranks: Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR shadow
* Pedals: Crank Brother egg beater
* Stem: Thomson Elite
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 low rise
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB rocket
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
* Cassette: Shimano XTR titanium
* Headset: Cane Creek 110
* Grips: oury lock ons
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire xc pro 2.10
* Front Rim: Mavic xm819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO disc shimano XTR skewer
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire xc pro 2.10
* Rear Rim: Mavic xm819
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King ISO disc shimano XTR skewer
* Weight approx: 27 pounds


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nickgto said:


> My AM Rig is built off from my old parts bin and stuff that I got cheap from friends. Whenever I fall behind in climbing with my XC buddies, all they have to do is ask other riders if they passed a guy with a unique lookin bike, as there surely isn't alot of these around. I use this mainly for XC/trail rides as my other 2 rigs are too heavy but I'm pretty sure it can hold it's own on the DH if I wanted too.
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> ...


Really nice!! Those DNA's are looking better to me everytime I see one. I just need to see more of them. I know where those pics were taken! I live just over the hill in Ventura Co.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Really nice!! Those DNA's are looking better to me everytime I see one. I just need to see more of them. I know where those pics were taken! I live just over the hill in Ventura Co.


Thanks! MC's in general are a rarity these days but this is alot rarer cuz it didn't sell well before it got discontinued. Even in the MC forum, I don't think there is another guy here in SoCal that rides one.

How often do you ride the trails at Rockypeak? I live in Granada Hills which is just 10 mins. from Rockypeak so Hummingbird is the trail that I usually ride when I'm by myself.
PM me when you plan to ride those trails as I'd surely want to see your UBER SWEET San Andreas in person!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice, I like the color!
My friend has an older pre 2000 San Andreas bike that he upgraded to 8 inch Marz triple forks.
It weighs in around 45 lbs. and takes two to lift it onto the roof rack. Given that, he still passes us on the climbs, and forget about the descents.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

here's my new all mountain ride










https://www.runboard.com/bboltonmountainbikeclub


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

As posted in the Intense 5.5 gallery:

Here is my 5.5 that i've been building/uprading/riding for +10 months now. I finally had the chance to take some pics worthy of posting. 
For a full build thread check this link. Oh and if your wondering about the brake orientation - i'm an Aussie so run them opposite to you guys in the US (had many comments about this on my street bike post  ).


^^ high res widescreen versions >> 1680x1050, 1280x800

*Frame:* Intense 5.5 EVP with PUSH monolink, medium, PC gloss black, 5.5" VPP travel
*Fork:* '07 Pike 409 U-turn, 20mm thru axle, 140mm travel
*Stem:* Thomson X4, 70mm OS
*Bars:* Ritchey WCS Carbon OS low rizer
*Grips:* Oury, black
*Wheelset:* DT Swiss XR 4.2D rims F&R, Hope Pro II red hubs F&R, DT Swiss 2-1.8mm Comp spokes, Shim. XT cassette
*Tyres:* Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35 F&R
*Brakes:* Avid Juicy 5's, 8" Fr/6" Rr (may go 6 or 7" on front - thoughts?)
*Drivetrain:* SRAM X7 shifters & rear der., Shim XT front der.
*Cranks:* Shimano XT Hollowtech II, BBG bashguard & dual ring setup
*Pedals:* either 24Bicycles Butterfly sealed platforms or Ritchey SPD's (depends on trail type)
*Saddle/post:* SDG I-beam Bel Air ST Camo saddle + SGD I-beam post
*Headset:* FSA Pig DH Pro (overkill but, meh, will upgrade eventually)

*Click each pic for high res 1280x960 versions with much more detail*...just didn't want to kill the upload of this page too much 


click for larger

click for larger

click for larger


*303


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice, I used to reverse my brake orientation on my bicycles. I also rode motorcycles and wanted to keep the controls similar. front brake on the right side.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

nagatahawk said:


> very nice, I used to reverse my brake orientation on my bicycles. I also rode motorcycles and wanted to keep the controls similar. front brake on the right side.


I thought of doing that but found it's unnecessary. At least in my case. I switch back and forth and it never even crosses my mind. But then it doesn't hurt.

Another thought is that you might be thrown off if you jump on your buddy's bike. I was doing something similar with my drum setup. I had everything all setup different that best fit my style but then if I use somebody else's kit or the house kit I'm partly screwed.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

*2008 Yeti 575 Carbon*

Here's my new rig. Full XTR (including brakes - 160 rear/180 front - wheels and pedals), RP23, 2008 32 TALAS, CK HS, Thomson seatpost and stem, MonkeyLite XC low-rise bars, SDG BelAir saddle, Yeti Hardcore Lock-on grips. I think this is pretty much it. Perhaps the best bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*AM setup 10 years ago!*

This was my AM setup, about 10 years ago, way before the term AM was invented.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> This was my AM setup, about 10 years ago, way before the term AM was invented.


wow... that bike looks pimp!!!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn, you can see that thing miles and miles away!
how much travel did that thing have?


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Woah, a Cook Bros Racing red anodized crankset...I remember breaking a set of those back in the mid 90's and almost killing myself landing a jump. Kudos to you if you still have a set that is intact that haven't blown up yet.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> Damn, you can see that thing miles and miles away!
> how much travel did that thing have?


4.5" front and rear


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Photograph said:


> Woah, a Cook Bros Racing red anodized crankset...I remember breaking a set of those back in the mid 90's and almost killing myself landing a jump. Kudos to you if you still have a set that is intact that haven't blown up yet.


I have two of them. They should hold up fine if they are used for their intended purpose.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Razorfish said:


> The line between AM and XC is very fuzzy and moves around a bit. There's clearly bike makers that are trying to overlap into both.


You think ? I think AM and FR is fuzzy also . Lets try something new lets call it mountain biking.

My Sxtrail is my xc/am/fr/lightDH rig and is built to take the FR punishment. I had a 30lb enduro and this rig far out performs it in every climbing aspect which makes up 80% of the good trailriding in az. It also helps my fork goes down to a 100mm sweetness.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

nickgto said:


> My AM Rig is built off from my old parts bin and stuff that I got cheap from friends. Whenever I fall behind in climbing with my XC buddies, all they have to do is ask other riders if they passed a guy with a unique lookin bike, as there surely isn't alot of these around. I use this mainly for XC/trail rides as my other 2 rigs are too heavy but I'm pretty sure it can hold it's own on the DH if I wanted too.
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> Frame : '05 Mountain Cycle San Andreas DNA Anodized Pewter (7.5 lbs with shock); 7-7.75 inches of travel but set at 7 inches.


interesting...what's with the pivoting seat triangle? i'm not too familiar with mountain cycles...do they have several old frames with that feature? cool bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

d_m_b said:


> interesting...what's with the pivoting seat triangle? i'm not too familiar with mountain cycles...do they have several old frames with that feature? cool bike.


The seat assembly doesn't pivot with the suspension. It is adjustable to change the seat angle and top tube length. Same as my two San Andreases on post # 1349.

You my want to familiarize yourself with Mountain Cycle, they make the best all around mountain bike ever! Here is the Mountain Cycle forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=138

Here are some Mountain cycle reviews:

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/manufacturers/2679

The reviews don't lie!!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks to the owner for letting me take these pics on a high up place in the rainy clouds, Orange 5 anyone?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EGF168 said:


> Thanks to the owner for letting me take these pics on a high up place in the rainy clouds, Orange 5 anyone?


SP's rock :band:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

clockwork said:


> You think ? I think AM and FR is fuzzy also . Lets try something new lets call it mountain biking.
> 
> My Sxtrail is my xc/am/fr/lightDH rig and is built to take the FR punishment. I had a 30lb enduro and this rig far out performs it in every climbing aspect which makes up 80% of the good trailriding in az. It also helps my fork goes down to a 100mm sweetness.


that is a really sweet looking bike man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Thanks to the owner for letting me take these pics on a high up place in the rainy clouds, Orange 5 anyone?


There's nothing better then a good single pivot bike! That's really nice!


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

*Commencal Meta 5.5 Vip*

Hi All

Here is my new Meta 5.5 Vip that I just finished building. Here are the specs and some pics:

Frame: Meta 5.5 2008 size M
Fork: RS Revelation U-turn
Shock: Fox RP23
Headset: Chris King
Wheels: Chris King hubs, DT Competition/Revolution, Mavic XM819, Continental Explorer UST
Drivetrain: XTR (2008 but the old crankset)
Shifters: XTR triggers
Brakes: Formula Oro K24 in white with white braided cables and Formula 180 mm discs
Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Carbon with WCS foam grips
Stem: White Ritchey WCS
Seatpost/saddle: SDG Ibeam (will be changed to Thomson Elite and ? saddle).

Current weight is 12.9 kg which is OK I think 

More pics at https://picasaweb.google.com/Ostetorben/Commencal


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MoMaTo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here is my new Meta 5.5 Vip that I just finished building. Here are the specs and some pics:
> 
> ...


That's sweet!! Same exact fork I have. See this post: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=415676

What is your setup on the fork?


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

diggin the commy


----------



## Joe Poulsom (Nov 10, 2007)

4 great bikes on one page, im jealous!


----------



## GTV8 (May 5, 2006)

I may have posted the bike before, but I have added a few significant components since then.

Frame Size & Color: 2006 Heckler, medium gangreen
* Fork: 2008 Lyrik coil
* Shock: Roco TSTr Coil
* Brakes: Shimano LX Dual Control 180f/160r
* Cranks: Shimano LX
* BashGuard: Goldtooth Mafia
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT low normal mid-cage
* Pedals: Crank Bros Acid
* Stem: Thomson 90mm
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeybar EA70
* Seatpost: Maverick Speedball R
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Cassette: Sram 980 11-34t
* Headset: Cane Creek S3
* Grips: Lizard Skin lock-on
* Front Tire: Specialized Eskar pictured (Nevegal 2.35 stick-e now)
* Front Rim: Stan Flow/Hope Pro II
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 2.1 UST
* Rear Rim: Mavic CrossLand UST
* Weight around 32lb.


----------



## tonys102 (Oct 22, 2005)

MoMaTo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here is my new Meta 5.5 Vip that I just finished building. Here are the specs and some pics:
> 
> ...


I have to say - that looks stunning... Where did the white ritchey stem come from..?


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

I got the stem from Bike-discount.de - but it is already out of stock again, I think it is some sort of a limited edition. A few websites carry it still though. Actually, I will be changing it to a 120 mm Thomson X4, the current one is too short and I do not trust the WCS in 120 mm


----------



## tonys102 (Oct 22, 2005)

I guess the only thing I would do different is to use green King hubs.... but that would be being very picky! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

"I guess the only thing I would do different is to use green King hubs.... "

don't worry, that's next on my schedule. These are from my other bike (S-Works Epic FSR).

But would the green anodized hubs fit the frame (headset just for colour reference)? I wonder if the red (or of course, black) is actually better? The red goes well with the rebound adjusters on both the Fox and the RS.


----------



## tonys102 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hmmm I would probably go with the green or the black... But again, it's me being picky... Enjoy your ride, I might look at one of those next. I like the idea of the raised chainstays to avoid suck


----------



## eyexcell (Apr 7, 2008)

*My '06 Reign (these pictures were taken more recently then my last post)*


























*Fork:* Manitou Nixon Super Air, 145mm travel
*Rear Shock:* Fox Float RP3, 6" travel
*Handlebars:* Easton Monkey Lite XC
*Grips:* Race Face Good vs Evil
*Brakes:* '08 Avid Juicy Carbons (185 fr, 160 r)
*Shift Levers:* SRAM X7
*Rear Derailleur:* SRAM X9
*Front Derailleur:* Shimano Deore LX
*Stem:* Thomson Elite
*Crankset:* Race Face Evolve XC X-Type
*Seatpost:* Crank Brothers Joplin
*Saddle:* WTB Rocket V Pro SE
*Peddles:* Crank Brothers Candy
*Wheels:* WTB LaserDisc Trail
*Tires:* 26 x 2.30", Kenda Nevegal Stick-E (r), Kenda Blue Groove (fr)
*Bashguard:* Race Face
*Cyclocomputer:* VDO C3 DS Digital Wireless


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

d_m_b said:


> interesting...what's with the pivoting seat triangle? i'm not too familiar with mountain cycles...do they have several old frames with that feature? cool bike.


Thanks! As far as I know only the San Andreas in their lineup has that feature. It's basically a way of slightly adjusting the seat tube angle and top tube length.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

nice man! how good are those Magura Wotans?? you're the first person i've seen with them on a bike lol


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nickgto said:


> Thanks! As far as I know only the San Andreas in their lineup has that feature. It's basically a way of slightly adjusting the seat tube angle and top tube length.


Does't your DNA have an adjustable seat assembly?


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

just finished.....not even dirty yet. tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

chelboed said:


> I don't know if it's the new style frame, extra stem spacers, or the fact that I've seen so many 5" Hecklers...but that thing just looks a bit awkward with a 36 on it. It looks too slack for the intended purpose. I know the Talas can cure that, but this is the first time I've seen a 6" fork on a Heckler and felt it to look awkward. Hmm...


It rides and feel's "right", I have a 50mm 0 degree rise stem which is very agressive. 130mm is fine and I can actually get away with 100mm for climbs...somehow.

I have the 03 Heckler too and it rode miles better with a 150mm Sherman than a 120mm Black. Given the changes in geometry you can see the reasoning in fork choice.


----------



## mdew21 (Jun 11, 2008)

*best bike ever*

* Frame Size & Coloracific, custom painted flat black
* Fork:?, painted gloss black
* Brakes:v brakes, bringin' old school back
* Cranks:?
* Front Derailleur:shimano, i think
* Rear Derailleur:shimano, i think
* Pedals:shithouse plastics with sharp points
* Stem:stock something
* Handlebar: stock, i think they say cock
* Seatpost:?
* Saddle:it had a fat magna, so i put on my extra slim k2
* Bottom Bracket:idk, I've never seen it
* Cassette:what the hell is a cassette?!
* Headset:?
* Grips:crappy
* Front Tire:kenda kross
* Front Rim:idk
* Front Hub/Skewer:idk
* Rear Tire:maxxis something
* Rear Rim:idk
* Rear Hub/Skewer:idk
* Weight :32? i think

i usually ride my fit bmx bike, so i just bought a cheap mtb and fixed it up, it rules, its a pacific! my fit is actually pretty good


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

A cassette is one of those things that you put in a tape deck that plays music... You know, a cassette tape...
























It's also that thing on your back wheel that has a bunch of gears and stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyski (Mar 25, 2005)

boudreaux_45 said:


>


 Sweet ride! Color coordinated too...:thumbsup:

How do you like the ROCO air?


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

The Roco Air is awesome. I've tried Fox and Manitou and disliked them both (the manitou more so). I was about to give up on air and get a coil shock but decided to give this a try; I'm glad I did. Its easily adjustable and feels awesome. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## ponyski (Mar 25, 2005)

boudreaux_45 said:


> The Roco Air is awesome. I've tried Fox and Manitou and disliked them both (the manitou more so). I was about to give up on air and get a coil shock but decided to give this a try; I'm glad I did. Its easily adjustable and feels awesome. I definitely recommend it.


 How is it on up hills? I want to replace my manitou swinger as well.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

*lots of adjustments*

I haven't posted this here so I thought I would

* Frame Size & Color Santa Cruz Nomad Large
* Fork: Rock Shox Boxxer Ride 133 mm to 178 mm U-Turn travel
* Brakes: Saint 8 inch front and rear
* Cranks: Saint 175 2 ring with bash
* Front Derailleur: shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano DX
* Stem: E13 integrated 
* Handlebar: Azonic Strip Bar
* Seatpost: Easton Havoc
* Saddle: hurts my but and I want a new one
* Bottom Bracket: part of cranks
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset:?
* Grips: Lock-on rogue
* Front Tire:kenda Nev
* Front Rim:Easton Havoc
* Front Hub/Skewer: 20 mm maxel
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nev
* Rear Rim: Easton Havoc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: 135 QR
* Weight : 36.5 or 37 +change don't know heavy but fun


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

More of a xc/am setup:

2008 Motobecane Fantom Comp DS - 3,4,or 5" rear travel
2005 Fox Vanilla RLC push'd w 130mm travel
Rockshox Ario 2.2 Shock - set to 5" travel
XTR Dual Control Shifters
XTR Hydraulic Brakes
XTR Cranks
XTR Rear Derailleur
XT Front Derailleur
XTR Pedals
Mavic XC717 Wheels w/XT Hubs
IRC Mythos Tires ghetto tubeless
WTB Saddle
Easton MonkeyLite Carbon Riser Bars 
Sette Seat Post
Ergon Grips
Weight:28-29lbs


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

your frame is a khs, they look identical except my cable routing is on the top of the top tube. Later '07 frames move the cables under the TT. 

mine is set up with Shimano hone, Marz AM2 5.5 travel, Fox DHX Coil 5.0 and weighs in at 33 lb. but I'm sure both ride the same. which is awsome.


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah a lot of people have said this frame is similar to quite a few out there including some name brands. I know it might not be as good, but it has taken a lot and held up great so I can't complain.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

the frame is good. it may not have the name of a lot of the boutique brands. The KHS team used this frame for their 4 x dh racing. it is tough and pedals as well as my old xc bike. maybe not as fast because of the weight but it can take the technicals and rock gardens ascending and descending. I will be going clipless tomorrow, that should really help my climbing.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice bike mate with a logical set up...sweet.

How are you liking the Ergo-grips...? I have beenmeaning to try them and have walked past them on the shelf more times than I care to think...but...just never put the dosh down for them. I really want to try them first for a good solid 2 days of riding in a few different conditions I guess and fork out the cash to get them.



mbogosia said:


> Yeah a lot of people have said this frame is similar to quite a few out there including some name brands. I know it might not be as good, but it has taken a lot and held up great so I can't complain.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

2008 Mogoose Khyber 6.5" travel
Marz 55 TST2 air
Marz Roco R air
x7 shifters
x9 rear mech
shimano lx front mech
Gravity Moto X cranks
dmr v8 pedals
Sycros DS-28 rims
Hope Pro2 hubs
Kenda nevegals
WTB Pure V saddle
Funn bars/stem
Hayes Stroker Trail brakes

weight: ~35lbs


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

My Heckler 4


































* Frame Size & Color: medium anodized silver
* Rear Shock: Fox DHX5.0 with Ti coil
* Fork: 08 Fox Van 36R
* Brakes: XT 08 - 7inch front, 6 inch rear rotors
* Shifters: SRAM X9
* Cranks: Hone 170mm with Syncros Bashguard
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM xo
* Pedals: Shimano PD647 DX
* Stem: Thomson 90mm
* Handlebar: FSA K Force DH
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Specialized Avatar
* Bottom Bracket: Aerozine Al with SKF Bearings
* Cassette: SRAM PG990
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Salsa lock on
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
* Front Rim: Mavic F219
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 DTC
* Rear Rim: Mavic F219
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2
* Cyclocomputer: Cateye Vectra wireless
* Weight: 34.4 lbs


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, one of the nicest Hecklers I've seen!


----------



## chris_nor_cal (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

You will love the grips. Mine are the large and I think I could have gone for the small or the "womens" size. I used to get sore hands all the time and with these it isn't an issue.



Sim2u said:


> Nice bike mate with a logical set up...sweet.
> 
> How are you liking the Ergo-grips...? I have beenmeaning to try them and have walked past them on the shelf more times than I care to think...but...just never put the dosh down for them. I really want to try them first for a good solid 2 days of riding in a few different conditions I guess and fork out the cash to get them.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Heckler, I'd take that fender off though.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

Fresh paint on Swing arm.


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

*I have a new Mistress (MTB)... 2008 Cannondale Profit 2*

I sold my Bighit... 
I have a new Mistress (MTB)... 2008 Cannondale Profit 2. I got her about a week in a half ago... :thumbsup:
This bike is SIC!!! She all stock for now. I did replace the pedals with Shimano M647 DX (SPD) pedals... 
The bottom is a picture of the top of Hilltop ski area. This place is like 15-20 mins. from my house...


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Haro Werx Xeon*

Lovin' this bike...............

Frame: Werx Xeon 16in w/ RockShox Pearl 3.3
Fork: Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain 2 150mm
Cranks: Truvativ Stylo team
Hubs: DT Swiss 240
Rims: DT Swiss XR 4.2D
Bars: Truvativ Team
Stem: Kore 80mm
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Brakes: BB7's
Shifters: Sram X9
Rear Der: Sram X9
Front Der: XT
Cassette: Sram PG990
Chain: Sram PC991
Grips: Lizard Skinz Lock ons
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Skewers: Salsa
Tires: IRC Mibro 2.25's

Weight: 29.8lbs


----------



## LoopyJuice (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> 2008 Mogoose Khyber 6.5" travel
> Marz 55 TST2 air
> Marz Roco R air
> x7 shifters
> ...


Nice ride. Not something I thought I would have said about a goose. I am old school and have been bent since their demise in the late 90's to low end crap but I would be happy to sport that rig..


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks. it's a solid bike. great confidence booster for me. i think mongoose is making a strong comeback. all my friends who haven't ridden it say it's crap, but those who have taken a spin on it love it.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Is this an all mountain bike? It's in Merida's AM series so blame them if it isn't.








Oh and a nice old 575.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> 2008 Mogoose Khyber 6.5" travel
> Marz 55 TST2 air
> Marz Roco R air
> x7 shifters
> ...


Is that a URT?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

not quite. some will argue it is, but it isn't. the bb and rear triangle rotate around separate axis and are connected with a small link. it lowers chain growth but doesn't completely eliminate it.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> Is this an all mountain bike? It's in Merida's AM series so blame them if it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride! BTW how much was the 575 going for?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

£1500 and according to the notice, the owner is not a fat bastard but I think they must have sold it cos it wasn't in there last time I visited.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

General Havoc said:


> I haven't posted this here so I thought I would
> 
> * Frame Size & Color Santa Cruz Nomad Large
> * Fork: Rock Shox Boxxer Ride 133 mm to 178 mm U-Turn travel
> ...


Pure ... unadulterated ... horn.

I actually never knew of the existence of the Boxxer Ride until looking at these pictures. What an awesome fork! I'm wondering why they ever got rid of it? (about to do some research which will obviously explain why) Have you reconditioned it in it's lifetime? Does it come up like brand new?


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> £1500 and according to the notice, the owner is not a fat bastard but I think they must have sold it cos it wasn't in there last time I visited.


1500 British pounds right. Hmmm.. Bout 3000 USD...I just got an 06 575 for 2000 USD. But the component spec was a bit lower grade.... Van 32, RF Evolve cranks, no Thomson, etc. But still a great bike!


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

nuclear_powered said:


> Pure ... unadulterated ... horn.
> 
> I actually never knew of the existence of the Boxxer Ride until looking at these pictures. What an awesome fork! I'm wondering why they ever got rid of it? (about to do some research which will obviously explain why) Have you reconditioned it in it's lifetime? Does it come up like brand new?


I like the fork a lot, despite the fact that it is heavy. I like the stiffness of the dual crown and the solid feel of the "beefie" front end (I'm a big fat sack O' lard)

Also on this bike I can drop the seat all the way down, the fork all the way up and PRESTO instant DH bike.

I have not rebuilt the fork yet, only has a few months on it even though it's an 06. I finished the build in Dec. 07

I have looked at the manual for rebuilding this fork and it looks reasonable as far as service goes.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> Nice Heckler, I'd take that fender off though.


I also run a similar fender on my Heckler, (different brand and design), but I can't tell you how many rocks that thing deflects from hitting me in the face!!! (plus it's awesome on water crossings and when theres mud now and then)

Every time a rock ricochets off my fender I wonder how I rode without the fender??? 

I assume it's because of the big tires I run these days and the huge rubber knobs that must grab up rocks and spit them out???

Anyway, I wonder how everyone else doesn't end up with rocks in their teeth???


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I ride mostly rocky trails, and have never been hit by a pebble in the face.
Gotta hand it to you though, It must be great when you're on your way back home and theres water on the road. I usually have to make a funny face and try to dodge the water coming up if I can't jump the puddle.... 
BUT I hate things like that on my bike... 
Neither my bike nor any of my brother's bikes have reflectors, lights or fenders of any kind. My light is strapped on my Camelbak and the front spotter is only on it when I go for nightriding so...


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't stand fenders on mountain bikes. Never seen one that looks good. I've ridden just about every terrain there is, and have never need one. And at water crossings, i just loft my front wheel and manual thru them. If they are wide and/or deep, a fender isn't going to do jack ****.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

renderedtoast said:


> I can't stand fenders on mountain bikes. Never seen one that looks good. I've ridden just about every terrain there is, and have never need one. And at water crossings, i just loft my front wheel and manual thru them. If they are wide and/or deep, a fender isn't going to do jack ****.


Good thing you'v never seen *mud* then, lucky man. :aureola:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

renderedtoast said:


> I can't stand fenders on mountain bikes. Never seen one that looks good. .


agreed.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

renderedtoast said:


> I can't stand fenders on mountain bikes. *Never seen one that looks good*. I've ridden just about every terrain there is, and have never need one. And at water crossings, i just loft my front wheel and manual thru them. If they are wide and/or deep, a fender isn't going to do jack ****.


I beg to differ... This one looks hot!!!

Ride some mud and rocks and you'll see... Fenders are awesome...


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Fenders have a use, mainly here in the UK actually where we suffer from a bit too much mud.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

like we say in portuguese:

opinions are like cun#!$%!#$ts!
Some give/offer, others don`t!

and... tastes are personal!

Fender can be:
Practical and functional
be a security item (if you have muck on your eyes...)

of course no one will use a Mr.Crud or a Marzo Fork fender with good weather! dduuhh:nono:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I hate it when people talk to you as if you've never ridden....
I have ridden both mud and rocks (sometimes combined..) and have never felt the need to purchase a fender. It reminds me of that people who install everything on their bikes, like rearview mirrors lol.

That Honda prototype DH bike is interesting btw.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd rather put a mud guard on than have to get yet more mud out of my riding gear or get the shock serviced cos everything lands on it.

You guys want to have a look at my Flickr pics, I've got some nice pics of fenders being used in sunny weather and in snow.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

I got fenders on two of my bikes. I don't care what people think but I like em.
I tried it on the Quake and it looked nasty, but it blended well with my Mountaincycles.


----------



## Bassmaster (May 27, 2008)

*What I Use To Conquer The Trails And The Mountains!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)*

* Frame Size & Color: 2008 Motobecane 700DS black/polish
* Fork: 2008 RockShox DART 2 
* Brakes: Tektro Aquila
* Cranks: Truvative 5five
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
* Pedals: BearTrap Mountain cage aluminum pedals
* Stem: Skye Comp Aluminum Threadless
* Handlebar:Skye 20° rise Aluminum 
* Seatpost: Skye Aluminum alloy MicroAdjust
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket: Sealed Cartridge
* Cassette:Cassette 12-32T 9 speed 
* Headset: Cane Creek VP A42E Threadless 1.125 inch sealed bearing
* Grips: WTB Black dual compound
* Tires: WTB Velociraptor 26x2.1 inch 
* Rims:WTB SpeedDisc All-Mountain
* Weight: 28 lbs

* Accesories: Bell SpinFit Cyclocomputer
Sette Long-curved Aluminum Barends
Specialized Rear Fender
Specialized Mini-wedgie Seatpost bag
Bell Platinum series headlight
LizardSkin Chain-slap guard


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: 08 Reign small , bronze
* Fork: 08 36 talas rc2
* Brakes: avid juicy 7's
* Cranks: raceface evolve xc
* Front Derailleur: deore lx
* Rear Derailleur: sram x9
* Pedals: crank brothers mallet c's
* Stem: pictured with raceface evolve 9dg rise 90mm , now sunline v1 65mm
* Handlebar: pictured with raceface evolve xc , now sunline v1 38mm rise 710mm wide
* Seatpost: truvativ xr double clamp
* Saddle: sdg bel air rl
* Bottom Bracket: raceface
* Cassette: deore xt
* Headset: integrated
* Grips: odi ruffians
* Front Tire: kenda nevegal 2.35 dtc
* Front Rim: shimano xt m-776
* Front Hub/Skewer: deore xt 20mm hub , fox thru axle
* Rear Tire: maxxis minion dhf single ply 2.35 ( more like a 2.25 though )
* Rear Rim: shimano xt m-776
* Rear Hub/Skewer deore xt , xt qr
* Weight guessing about 13.5kg or 33 pounds


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

eckstar said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 08 Reign small , bronze
> * Fork: 08 36 talas rc2
> * Brakes: avid juicy 7's
> * Cranks: raceface evolve xc
> ...


I use to like the old Reign frame better but after looking at your picture, I prefer the new design better than the old. Rear shock adjustments is easier with the new design and at least now you can run a piggyback shock. I also like the way the lower link is now attached to the lower end of the shock like that of the IH Sunday. I'll wait for Wheelworld to have a close-out on those and get myself a frame. I'd slap my '06 170mm 66 RC2x from my DNA and install a 7.875 x 2.25 piggyback shock at the rear to increase the travel to 170mm at the back.


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*Three Turner's*

Turner Flux 2007 Anodized Blue

Main purpose: Trail riding
* Trail terrain: Varies

* Frame Size: Large
* Frame Year: '07
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Blue Ano/Polished Alum.
* Shock: Fox RP23
* Fork: White Brothers Magic-100 Q/R 
* Brakes: AVID Juicy 7 Disc Brakes 160mm
* Brake Levers: AVID Juicy 7
* Cranks: Crank Brothers Cobalt SL Bike Crankset 175mm
* Shifters: 2006 SRAM X.O Triggers
* Front Derailleur: 2006 SRAM X.O
* Rear Derailleur: 2006 SRAM X.O
* Chain SRAM PC990 chain
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Ti Egg Beater
* Stem: Ritchey WCS 4-Axis Stem - 31.8 x 6/84 deg x 100
* Handlebar: 07' Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer Handlebar 31.8mm 160g Bar
* Seatpost: 2007 Pro Ritchey Carbon Seatpost (27.2x350mm)
* Saddle: Rocket V SLT Black Titanium
* Bottom Bracket: CRANKBROTHERS COBALT TI BB
* Cassette: 2006 SRAM 990 Cassette 11-32 
* Headset: Chris King Headset NoThreadset 1-1/8inch
* Grips: Ritchey WCS True Grips , Foam, Black
* Front Tire: Maxxis 2.1 High Roller (tubeless)
* Front Rim: Mavic 819 Rim/DT Swiss Wheelset
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO Hub/a2z Titanium 87g
* Rear Tire: Maxxis 2.1 High Roller (tubeless)
* Rear Rim: Mavic 819 Rim/DT Swiss Wheelset
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO Hub
* Seatpost Collar Stock
*** Build Weight: Right at 25lbs according to the scales at the bike shop


























































Turner o2 with XCE rockers (soon to be upgraded to XR)

It's my wife's bike. I built it up as new rider friendly as possible. It has the DT Swiss 9mm front and 10mm rear axles, XCE rockers, 100mm Reba Race, comfortable seat, etc...

Since she's so small I could go with fairly light components with no fear she'd could break anything.

So far her riding and confidence have improved by leaps and bounds... a good bike can do that.










































Turner 6-Pack with 5.5 Spot rockers and a 7.875x2.25 rp23 (the shock is in need of a rebuild, flea-bay bait and switch but should be fine after being PU$H'd).

The bike is now my main ride for trail riding. I use the bike for extended distance rides and reserve my Flux for racing or road to trail retunting by road training rides over 60 miles.

Frame Size & Color:Size Large, White
* Fork: Fox Float 36 rc2
* Brakes: Avid Juicey 7, 185mm front, 160mm rear
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.O.
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candies
* Stem: Thomson Elite x4 zero rise
* Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer Handlebar 31.8mm 160g Bar 
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Team Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: SRAM 990 Cassette 11-32 
* Headset: ChrisKing No Tread 1-1/8"
* Grips: Ergon
* Front Tire: Mavic Larson TT UST
* Front Rim: No Tubes (Stans) FLOW
* Front Hub/Skewer:Industry Nine Conventional Hub, 20mm Through Hub
* Rear Tire: Mavic Larson TT UST
* Rear Rim: No Tubes (Stans) Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer:Industry Nine Conventional Hub, DT Swiss WRS 10mm

Changes made:
2008 5.5 Spot Rockers
RP23 7.875x2.25

Before:


































After:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

wow nice lineup! 
love the bars on your wife's bike lol


----------



## maximilian (May 13, 2008)

Howdy guys,
I'm new to here and I'm from Taiwan
I guess you guys don't see Merida very often over there
so post it for sharing


Merida AM 800D, I've already upgraded some of the parts
* Frame Size & Color:Size Medium, Matt Brown
* Fork: Rock Shox Tora 302
* Rear Shock: SR Suntour (gonna be X Fusino O2PVA in couple days)
* Brakes: Shimano M485 (gonna upgrade to Hygia Aspire)
* Cranks: Race Face Prodigy XC
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9.
* Pedals: Wellgo Mg-1
* Stem: Da Bomb Combat 31.8/25.4mm
* Handlebar: KCNC Handlebar 700mm 31.8mm 
* Seatpost: X-Mission, come with bike
* Saddle: X-Mission, come with bike
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ 
* Cassette: Shimano LX
* Headset: FSA 1-1/8"
* Grips: X-mission
* Front Tire: unknown (New tire is on the way)
* Front Rim: KINLIN XD-280
* Front Hub/Skewer: Novatec 
* Rear Tire: unknown (New tire is on the way)
* Rear Rim: KINLIN XD-280
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Novatec


----------



## Madness (Apr 28, 2008)

*Here's My Beast....I Love Her!!!!!!*

Just finally built her two weeks ago after waiting for months for all the parts to finally come in.

The rundown........

* Frame Size & Color: Large (19.5inch), Project One Silver w/ Orange Flames
* Fork: 07 Fox 32 Talas RLC 
* Brakes: Avid BB7 185mm Front, 160mm Rear
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.0.
* Pedals: Shimano SPD 505
* Stem: FSA OS-115 Carbon
* Handlebar: FSA K-Force XC Carbon
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: Sette 7 NYX
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Sram PG-980
* Headset: Cane Creek S-3
* Grips: ODI Rogue Clamp On
* Front Tire: Bontrager Jones ACX
* Front Rim: Bontrager Race Lite
* Front Hub/Skewer: Bontrager Race Lite (DT Swiss Made)
* Rear Tire: Bontrager Jones ACX 
* Rear Rim: Bontrager Race Lite
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Bontrager Race Lite (DT Swiss Made)
* Weight: 27.14 lbs


----------



## MZ Sole (Feb 20, 2008)

*Brand new ride!*

This is a pretty sick bike. 
* Frame Size & Color: 2007 Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe 17.5" Gray
* Fork: Manitou Minute Comp Air custom G2 dialed fork 120mm travel
* Rear Shock: Fox RP3 
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Five
* Cranks: Bontrager Race 44/32/22
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Shimano M520 clipless
* Stem: Bontrager Race OS | 7d
* Handlebar: Bontrager Race OS Riser
* Seatpost: Bontrager Race
* Saddle: Bontrager Race
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano LX???? i think
* Cassette: SRAM PG970
* Headset: Aheadset Semi-cartridge
* Grips: Bontrager something
* Front Tire: Bontrager Jones XR
* Front Rim: Bontrager Race Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Bontrager Race Disc
* Rear Tire: Bontrager Jones XR
* Rear Rim: Bontrager Race Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Bontrager Race Disc
* Weight: Oh around 27 pounds
SWEEET just got it


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

got my bike dirty today...


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

very nice GF...


----------



## sailfish (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's my '08 Coilair Supreme. Quite happy with it although I can see myself getting new brakes and maybe also an new fork sometime soon. Won it on ebay from a bike store for 1800€, that's a smooth 50% off the MSRP. :thumbsup: 

*Frame	Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum/Magic 6+1 System
*Rear Shock	Fox RP23 with XV sleeve
*Fork	Marzocchi 55-ATA 165mm w/20m axle
*Headset	FSA Pig
*Crankarms	RaceFace Atlas AM X-Type
*Chainrings	RaceFace 44/32/22
*B/B	RaceFace Atlas AM X-Type
*Pedals	Truvativ Hussefelt
*Chain	Shimano HG93
*Freewheel	Shimano XT (11-34, 9spd)
*F/D	Shimano XT
*R/D	Shimano XT Shadow
*Shifters	Shimano XT
*Handlebar	RaceFace Atlas Riser OS
*Stem	RaceFace Atlas AM OS
*Grips	Kona LOG
*Brakes	Shimano XT Hydraulic Disc
*Brake Levers	Shimano XT Hydraulic Disc
*Wheelset	Mavic CrossMax ST
*Tires	Maxxis Advantage 26 x 2.4
*Saddle	WTB Pure V Race FR
*Seatpost	RaceFace Deus XC


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

How does the magic link thing work?


----------



## sailfish (Jun 5, 2008)

way better than I expected, that's for sure! 

check the videos here (first one explains it all):

http://www.konaworld.com/08_tech_magic_video.htm


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

damn nice.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

sailfish said:


> Here's my '08 Coilair Supreme.


What does it weigh? and what size frame is that???

very interested in that bike!!!


----------



## sailfish (Jun 5, 2008)

stiingya said:


> What does it weigh? and what size frame is that???
> 
> very interested in that bike!!!


According to my bathroom scale it weights 15.8kg / ~34.8 lbs. It's a 18" (L) frame.


----------



## hummer2 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Jamis Dakar XLT 3.0 custom*

Frame Size & Color: Jamis Dakar XLT 3.0 Grey
* Fork: Marzocch All Mountain SL
* Brakes: Shimano mechanichal
* Cranks:Shimano LX external
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: cheapo platform
* Stem: Truvativ
* Handlebar: Truvativ
* Seatpost: unknown
* Saddle: unknown bmx
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano LX external
* Cassette: Sram PG991
* Headset: FSA internal
* Grips: unknown
* Front Tire: Maxxis Mobster
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossride
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic 
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Mobster
* Rear Rim: Mavic Cossride
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic
* Weight around 35


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Frame Size: '06 Iron Horse MKIII 17"
* Fork: '08 Fox Float RL
* Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla R/Fox Float RP23
* Brakes: Armor (will be juicy 7)
* Cranks:'08 XT 770
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Rear Derailleur: '05 SRAM X0 w/ '08 carbon cage + KCNC jockey wheels
* Pedals: Time Z
* Stem: Thomson x4 70mm
* Handlebar: Truvativ Team Carbon riser
* Seatpost: Thomson/SDG i-beam
* Saddle: Specialized RIval/SDG I-fly C
* Bottom Bracket: '08 XT
* Cassette: Sram PG991
* Headset: FSA Orbit Z
* Grips: Specialized XC
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
* Front Rim: Mavic Crosslink/Syncros FLR23
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic/Chris King green
* Rear Tire: Specialized Eskar 2.3
* Rear Rim: Mavic Cosslink/Syncros FLR23
* Rear Hub: Mavic/Chris King green
* Weight around 32


----------



## Bob Jones (Dec 8, 2006)

How are you liking the Nobby Nics? Been trying to work out if im going to get a set in 2.4 but just want to know how big they are compared to other 2.4's? cheers


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

On my Mavic 325 rims, 2.4 Nobby Nics are about 60mm wide. On smaller rims they turn into a rounder shape and become narrower.

The "normal" NN has pretty weak sidewalls. I recommend the SnakeSkin reinforced version.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you got any experience with Maxxis Highrollers 2,35?
If so, how can you rate the Nobby-Nic 2,4?
In VTT Magazine, they are almost equal with the Maxxis Highrollers ST (42a)... although lighter!

highrollers in the region of 850 grm
NN 675 grm (less 175 grm)

(manufacture weigh!)

We all know how wheel weight influence bike performance,but personally I prefer grip to better acceleration.
If you have experience with both tires, would appreciate your opinion


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Almost equal, what discipline? Should be a completely different tire if you ask me. Super-soft DH racing tire against low rolling resistance endurance racing...


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Goin' old school here... but a new bike soon, hopefully.

2003 Specialized Enduro Comp, size small.

Upgrades: Not much.... Panaracer Fire XC Pros, new XT rear der, Avid BBDBs, Lizard Skins grips, WTB Rocket V seat.










I love it to death but can't really ride it anymore. Have to use my crappy ol' XC hardtail.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the NN in the rear and it is absolutely the best rear tire I have ever had. I use the BB in the front and it hooks up like no other.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Maxxis single ply aren`t dh orientated... and yes, I put both in the same level / ridding


----------



## CA_Descender (Aug 20, 2004)

Guess I will post up the beast. I still have a few "improvements" to make but she gets the job doen nicely.

The Ransom is mine, the old Bear is the Mrs.


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

perttime said:


> got my bike dirty today...


Nice ride!! and its always good to see some good dirty bike porn!!:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Ha  

at least the bike is sturdy enough. I am not likely to break anything on it, the way I ride (except derailers and hangers...).


----------



## tonloc08 (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is my '07 S-Works enduro that I just "stole" for a little over $1,000 brand new. Just ordered the 2009 Fox TALAS RC2. I'm considering changing the shock to the DHX 5.0 coil.
Specs:

FRAME M5 alloy, ORE TT and DT, low center of gravity Enduro FSR frame, forged HT, pierced seattube, sealed cartridge bearings, ISCG mount, two forward shock mounts for geometry adjustment, replaceable derailleur hanger, derailleur guard, 150mm travel
REAR SHOCK Fox DHX Air 5.0
FORK Fox 36RC Talas, 110-150mm
HEADSET 1 1/8 threadless, 13mm insertion alloy cups, sealed cartridge bearing
STEM Thomson, 31.8 clamp, 4-bolt face plate CNC 7000 series aluminum, 0 degree rise
HANDLEBARS Easton EA70 high rise 685mm width
GRIPS ODI Ruffian
FRONT BRAKE Shimano M-965 XTR, hydraulic disc, 8" XT rotor, metallic pads
REAR BRAKE Shimano M-965 XTR, hydraulic disc, 8" XT rotor, metallic pads
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano XT
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano M-960 XTR, 34.9mm clamp, top swing, dual pull
REAR DERAILLEUR SRAM X.0, 9-speed mid cage
SHIFT LEVERS SRAM X-0, carbon Trigger
CASSETTE Shimano M960 XTR, 9-speed, 11x34t
CHAIN Shimano CN-7701 XTR, 9-speed
CRANKSET Custom Truvativ Stylo with Black Spire Stinger shift guide
CHAINRINGS 24A/36A/alloy guard
BOTTOM BRACKET Truvativ GXP, sealed outboard cartridge bearing, 73mm shell
WHEELSET Mavic Deemax
FRONT TIRE Continental Diesel 2.5 UST
REAR TIRE Continental Diesel 2.5 UST
SADDLE Specialized Enduro, leather cover, hollow titanium rails, super light foam
SEAT POST Thomson, 7000 series aluminum, 2-bolt adjustable, 30.9mmx367/410mm


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice ride man!
I'd stay with th DHX air though.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Good job! great looking bike


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Lapierre Spicy 516, not mine but it makes for nice porno!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

That LaPierre, It might not look burly but it makes the 36mm stanchions look like 32's!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nice LaPierre! :thumbsup:

Must not be sold here on account of having the FSR pivot point on the chainstay... (how is Specialized FSR patent applied/enforced? only covers bikes in the US, no?  )

cheer


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

YEAP! They only have patentt registry in the US, although I read that Lapiere is trying to get around this problem, has they also with their VPP style rear susp.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep as far as I know Lapierre can sell it anywhere apart from the US because of Specialized and Santa Cruz's patents on the suspension.

That bikes got some serious authority and is easily the most confidence inspiring bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

what weight does your enduro come in at?
if you sell your fork, i might be interested because i want mine to lose a bit of weight, i have a 66RC Bomber, it's pretty heavy!


----------



## tonloc08 (Mar 13, 2007)

TheDon said:


> what weight does your enduro come in at?
> if you sell your fork, i might be interested because i want mine to lose a bit of weight, i have a 66RC Bomber, it's pretty heavy!


The bike weighs 33 lbs. I'm sure I'll sell it once the new fork comes in. Not sure what 2 week old '06 talas goes for but I'm sure we could work something out.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

DP sorry


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

tonloc08 said:


> Here is my '07 S-Works enduro that I just "stole" for a little over $1,000 brand new. Just ordered the 2009 Fox TALAS RC2. I'm considering changing the shock to the DHX 5.0 coil.
> Specs:
> 
> FRAME M5 alloy, ORE TT and DT, low center of gravity Enduro FSR frame, forged HT, pierced seattube, sealed cartridge bearings, ISCG mount, two forward shock mounts for geometry adjustment, replaceable derailleur hanger, derailleur guard, 150mm travel
> ...


Hey I know those wheels and those mountains. So I guess you figured out the leak?

BTW nice ride!


----------



## tonloc08 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks! I thought I recognized your bike on here! My bike is T*ts, but you definately got me thinking about that sx trail. Your bike is sickness! Love the wheels by the way. Little bit of stan's and they sealed right up w/ no leaks. You ride dreamy draw? Found some nice little downhill sections in there after a tough climb of course.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I ride there once in a while but stick to SoMo and our Jumps out at NRA most of the time.See you around on the trails.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

tonloc08 said:


> Here is my '07 S-Works enduro that I just "stole" for a little over $1,000 brand new.


E-bay? Or was it a leftover in the back of a shop or something?


----------



## tonloc08 (Mar 13, 2007)

stiingya said:


> E-bay? Or was it a leftover in the back of a shop or something?


Left over at a bike shop. Bought 2 for 4 G's then sold one for 3 G's


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

tonloc08 said:


> Left over at a bike shop. Bought 2 for 4 G's then sold one for 3 G's


clever! 

btw - really nice ride!! love the colour! :thumbsup:


----------



## drstepi (Oct 28, 2007)

*my gemini*

here's my representing the only gemini so far.
Frame Size & Color:2006 L gemini w metel RP
* Fork:2007 all mnt SL
* Brakes:lousie
* Cranks:Truvativ fore X
* Front Derailleur:LX
* Rear Derailleur:deore
* Pedals:NS leggeaters
* Stem:tioga
* Handlebar:tioga
* Seatpost:no name
* Saddle:velo
* Bottom Bracket:truvativ gigapipe DH
* Cassette:shimano
* HeadsetSA PIG
* Grips:no name
* Front Tire:conti diesel 2,5 wire
* Front Rim:alex DM 24
* Front Hub/Skewer:NS 
* Rear Tire:tioga white tiger 2,5
* Rear Rim:alex DM 24
* Rear Hub/SkewerNS
* Weightheven't weight it yet
well, some may say it;s more of an FR build, and may this be true, but this rig takes me down as well as uphill, and pedals way better than previous HT.
It could have been more of an All mnt with lighter wheels and shock, but this is durable and reliable.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Jun 20, 2008)

*My AM.*

Here is my AM. 2008 Windsor Ghost.

* Frame Size & Color: 17" White
* Fork: Rock Shox Dart 1
* Rear Shock: Kind Shock 261
* Brakes: Tektro Disc 160mm rotors
* Cranks: Truvativ
* Front Derailleur: Shimano
* Rear Derailleur: Deore
* Pedals: Bear Trap
* Stem: Windsor
* Handlebar: Windsor
* Seatpost: NL
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Bottom Bracket:?
* Cassette:?
* Headset:?
* Grips: WTB Dual Density
* Front Tire: WTB Velociraptor
* Front Rim: Alex DP17
* Front Hub/Skewer: Gravity
* Rear Tire: WTB Velociraptor
* Rear Rim: Alex DP17
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Gravity
* Weight: 28 lbs.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow...that is SO very similar to the older SP Giant Warp series.










Windsor...where did you purchase it...?

Nice bike.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

how about some pics?


----------



## drstepi (Oct 28, 2007)

sorry, failes to upload, check 'em now


----------



## tch (May 23, 2006)

My 05 Reign for all things Oregon


----------



## alpineskiman (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is my jalopy.










It was this....










Im cheap so I just found a frame on Craigslist and swapped everything over and added a Marzocchi fork from ebay. My nice Panaracer FireXC's were all chunked out so I swapped in the Bontrager Take-offs from my GF's cheap Gary Fischer. The thing weighs a ton but it should be a fun ride. The shakedown is tomorrow


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Can't be Oregon where's the mud? Nice bike!



tch said:


> My 05 Reign for all things Oregon


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

First post here, so I thought what better way to say "what's up" than to show you my new ride! Love this bike so far, Felt got it right with the Equilink setup!

* Frame Size & Color: 17.5 inch Matte Red
* Fork: Rock Shox Revelation 409
* Rear Shock: Fox Float RP2
* Brakes: Shimano Deore BR-M535 Hydraulic, Rotors: 180mm Front & 160mm Rear
* Cranks: Shimano LX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano XT
* Stem: stock
* Handlebar: stock
* Seatpost: stock
* Saddle: Felt Facade
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hallow Tech II
* Cassette: stock
* Headset: stock
* Grips: ODI Lockout
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ignitor
* Front Rim: Mavic XC 117
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano HB-RM65
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ignitor
* Rear Rim: Mavic XC 117
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano HB-RM65
* Weight: 28lbs


















Sorry for the low quality pics, but I had to lower the quality by a lot to get them to upload


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

EGF168 said:


>


What is that fork?
Talas or Float?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Fox Talas R 36 with 160mm travel in beautiful white.:thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

2009, yes that's right 2009 Orange 5 Pro SE with 140mm of 2009 Fox suspension and the new 15mm front axle.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

If that had something like Treks new active pivot or a floating Rr brake (break as Mr Ell like to spell it) that would be a nice box section Rr SP Sus.

The whole front triangle is far better but the rear...?

NICE bike either way and its an Orange to boot hey.

Was that frame only...?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Why do you want Trek's new ABP? As far as I know it would have very little improvement on a single pivot bike.

Designs like Giant's Maestro where the suspension design does the work and things like this single pivot which lets the shock do the work, either way can be used to make some great bikes. The Orange 5 gets excellent reviews nearly every time.:thumbsup:

There a various fully built bikes available like that one which is the top model: http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2008bikes/five-se.php


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

I just got to ride an Ellsworth Epiphany and I can't imagine a better riding bike. I thought some had given me a new engine, wow! what a beautiful bike.



EGF168 said:


> Why do you want Trek's new ABP? As far as I know it would have very little improvement on a single pivot bike.
> 
> Designs like Giant's Maestro where the suspension design does the work and things like this single pivot which lets the shock do the work, either way can be used to make some great bikes. The Orange 5 gets excellent reviews nearly every time.:thumbsup:
> 
> There a various fully built bikes available like that one which is the top model: http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2008bikes/five-se.php


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I have had the SDesigns before of course and I am not a fan of them at all, brake jacking, suspension lockout under braking...need say nothing else.

Session 88 as example. Link

They are great bikes in their category and I have always loved the simplicity of the Orange bikes, strong burly design...and simple. It does let the suspension do the work but the suspension is a moot point when going Dh under braking with high speed/ low speed terrain trying activate the shock when the brake has it locked out. Even the older VT design is essentially a SPDesign - not to compare a Fr machine to a Trail bike (loose term there); but I had major brake jacking, ghost shifting, chain jumping and brake lockout. Ridden a few SPDesigns and they all that inherent problem to one degree or another, although many people love them...and good for them. But I would think that Orange would work around that a bit. Now I do not pertain to be an engineer either so that is just my take on it though and correct me if I am wrong.:thumbsup:

With new design from Trek designed by you-know-who, it isolates alot of these traits without the complexity of a multi pivot design, 4 bar etc etc, incorporated into SPD like the Session 88. From my understanding that is a SPD with the Active Pivot Design which works to isolate the brake jacking and brake lockout that is the hallmark of the SPDesigns.

Here is the article that explains it better than I can perhaps: Link

Pics:











EGF168 said:


> Why do you want Trek's new ABP? As far as I know it would have very little improvement on a single pivot bike.
> 
> Designs like Giant's Maestro where the suspension design does the work and things like this single pivot which lets the shock do the work, either way can be used to make some great bikes. The Orange 5 gets excellent reviews nearly every time.:thumbsup:
> 
> There a various fully built bikes available like that one which is the top model: https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2008bikes/five-se.php


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Well installing a Floating Brake Support would solve brake issues in a simple manner!

If cranks like the "come in autumn" hammerschimt take place in AM/FR bikes, single pivot bikes can be a true alternative with this kind of crank.

No pedal suspension lock in granny...
Pivot can be placed in line with the chairing - 0 torque
With a floating brake, a simple way to make things work

maybe... maybe not!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> I have had the SDesigns before of course and I am not a fan of them at all, brake jacking, suspension lockout under braking...need say nothing else.
> 
> Session 88 as example. Link
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I forgot that braking had an effect on suspension with a simple single pivot design. Just putting in a floating brake mount would allow people to stop it if it was ever a problem, no need to mess with the best single pivot there is.

Jolly beggar, I like the Epiphany but what's your point?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

No point really I guess,  just like the Orange very much but wish they would tweek it EVER so much...like just a smidgen to be rid of those neg tendencies I guess. And the APPoint would be the cheapest and best way for them to tweek it without MAJOR modifications perhaps and then it really would be a fantastic bike. Well, not that it already is not I guess, just MORE.:thumbsup: 



EGF168 said:


> Just putting in a floating brake mount would allow people to stop it if it was ever a problem, no need to mess with the best single pivot there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep... totally agree there, I think I mentioned that previously though in my prior post. Cheaper (kinda) way to get around it.
> 
> ...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> Yep... totally agree there, I think I mentioned that previously though in my prior post. Cheaper (kinda) way to get around it.


I don't see how there is any other way to do it for a single pivot bike besides a floating brake. Trek's ABP can only exist if there is more than one linkage in the suspension

But that would be an even sweeter bike with those changes. :thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

*2007 BMC Superstroke*

* Frame Size & Color: XL (21") BMC Superstroke 01, Grey, 150mm-130mm Travel with FOX RP-2
* Fork: 145mm Manitou Nixon Super Air Plus 20mm TA. ( soon to be a RS Lyrik 2 step air )
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Ryde 180mm Fr 160mm R (switching to Trail Model in grey 8" fr 7" r)
* Cranks:Shimano LX with outboard BB
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-7 (switching to X-9)
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9 medium cage
* Shifters: SRAM X-7 (switching to X-9)
* Chain: SRAM PC991
* Pedals: Wellgo B-77 (switching to Sunline V-1)
* Stem: Sunline V-One AM 65mm
* Handlebar: Sunline V-Two 50mm rise
* Seatpost: Ritchey Comp (soon to be Joplin with remote)
* Saddle: SDG Comp (soon to be Sunline V-One in white)
* Bottom Bracket: LX Outboard
* Cassette: SRAM PG990
* Headset:FSA
* Grips: Peaty lock ons with silver clamps
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Stick-E
* Front Rim:Sun Ringle STR8 Tracks AM
* Front Hub/Skewer: Sun Ringle Jumping Flea 20mm TA
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 Stick-E
* Rear Rim: Sun Ringle STR8 Tracks AM
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Sun Ringle Dirty Flea (swapping to BMC 12mm TA)
* Weight: 33.75lbs

The reason for all the parts switching is I am now working in a bike shop, and can't pass up on all the sweet pro deals. The bike is sick as it sits, but I want it sicker. All the parts I put in as switching soon, I am ordering all at once later this week.


----------



## 8shadow8 (Mar 18, 2007)

*take it outside!*

Hey guys. Why don't you take this petty little Trek ABP argument to a thread that gives a crap. This thread is for showing off you all mountain rigs:madman:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

........


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Argue...? 
I dont think anybody was having an argument at all... we were talking about the guys orange bike and design. Talk, as in Type out a discussion mate not a use CAPS and argue!

Yeah showing AND talking about bike buddy.:thumbsup: Dont like it...extrapolate yourself in some manner then.

Dont you just LOVE the smiley faces...:madmax:



8shadow8 said:


> Hey guys. Why don't you take this petty little Trek ABP argument to a thread that gives a crap. This thread is for showing off you all mountain rigs:madman:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yep, +1

I did mention that though previously...

OK...I better show some bike porn before "Butt propulsion is key" throws a hissy fit.  J/K
These are some pics of my mate Sean on an older Reign 06.



boomn said:


> I don't see how there is any other way to do it for a single pivot bike besides a floating brake. Trek's ABP can only exist if there is more than one linkage in the suspension
> 
> But that would be an even sweeter bike with those changes. :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

EGF168 said:


> Fox Talas R 36 with 160mm travel in beautiful white.:thumbsup:


Can you buy these (white Talas) or is it OEM fork that comes with the bike?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

tatankainlondon said:


> Can you buy these (white Talas) or is it OEM fork that comes with the bike?


It's what comes stock on the Spicy 516, you should definitely be able to get the fork in white but here in the UK for example they seem to enjoy forcing you to buy the top RLC model of some forks.




8shadow8 said:


> Hey guys. Why don't you take this petty little Trek ABP argument to a thread that gives a crap. This thread is for showing off you all mountain rigs


This is a productive discussion and your avatar looks oddly familiar, shows who has the better camera.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

X-post from the Knolly forums:










Wow, what a sick ride indeed


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Love the dog.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Lev, you must be like 8 ft tall man! Nice ride, I love it.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Clutchman83 said:


> Lev, you must be like 8 ft tall man! Nice ride, I love it.


9 feet actually. It's really impressive, I must admit


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

NICE bike....very sweet ride you have there. Yes, you must be tall aswell mate, how does it ride besides the obvious...?:thumbsup:



Lev said:


> X-post from the Knolly forums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

savagemann... Sweet build man! :thumbsup:

How do you like the Race Face rings?

I've got LX cranks as well and was looking to maybe go 2x9 (i also have the PG990 11-34 rear) - race face seems to have good rings and bash guard...

What bashring size would that be? The one for 34T or 36T ?

(EDIT: from the pics, noticed the small print on the rings - looks like 32T and 22T (can't read the inner) - is that right?)

cheers



savagemann said:


>


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> NICE bike....very sweet ride you have there. Yes, you must be tall aswell mate, how does it ride besides the obvious...?:thumbsup:


I'm not sure about the tall comments. Really, I'm about 5'10". I guess the seat just looks a little higher than it really is from the angle on the pic. That's how I ride it for climbing, and then it gets dropped down a bit for descents.

As far as the ride, it feels sooooooo stable and confidence inspiring. The thing is very SOLID. That's prbly the best way to describe it. Honestly, it's only about two weeks old and I have not yet had the chance to really get it into the hairy stuff, but after about 5 rides to date, I can say it feels dialed in and quite amazing.


----------



## Locker537 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have gone through this entire thread in the past couple days! :lol: 

Hopefully I will have a nice new Heckler to show off in a couple weeks!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

*'08 HiFi Deluxe*

Here's my '08 HiFi Deluxe. It's certainly not as burly an all-mountain bike as some of the others on here, but it's a great trail bike. Call it all-mountain light . I really enjoy it, and have upgraded a few parts on it already.

* Frame Size (Color): S (16") '08 HiFi Deluxe (flat black) 
* Fork: Fox 32 F120 RL
* Rear Shock: Fox Float RP2 (7.5 x 2.0)
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Five 185mm front / 160mm rear
* Cranks: Shimano LX with outboard BB
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9 long cage
* Shifters: SRAM X-9 trigger (replaced stock X-7)
* Chain: SRAM PC991 (replaced Shimano HG53) 
* Pedals: Shimano M520
* Stem: Thomson X4 90mm / 10deg (replaced Bontrager Race)
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite XC hi-rise (685mm x 50?mm) (replaced Bontrager Race)
* Seatpost: Bontrager Race Lite
* Saddle: Bontrager Race
* Bottom Bracket: LX outboard BB
* Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34 (replaced PG970 11-32)
* Headset: red Chris King (replaced Cane Creek aheadset slimstak)
* Grips: Lizard Skin Peaty lock-on grips graphite with red rings (replaced Bontrager grips)
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC (replaced Bontrager Jones XR TLR 2.25)
* Front Rim: Bontrager Race Disc tubeless ready
* Front Hub: Bontrager
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 DTC (replaced Bontrager Jones XR TLR 2.20)
* Rear Rim: Bontrager Race Disc
* Rear Hub: Bontrager
* Weight: 27.13lbs


















































































added red Chris King HS:



















cheers


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Locker537 said:


> I have gone through this entire thread in the past couple days! :lol:
> 
> Hopefully I will have a nice new Heckler to show off in a couple weeks!


Great choice:thumbsup:

Did mine inspire you? Hahaha


----------



## drstepi (Oct 28, 2007)

that fisher looks good, I've always like em cause the guy is still innovative -look at genesis geo designed so many years ago, still proves itself


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Correct me if im wrong - but Gary Fisher himself has very little input into the company at all these days.


The company BELONGS to Trek, and companies that size have teams of designers that work on things anyway - the guy himself will have done relatively little within the company except marketing (and riding ofc) for quite a while.


I could be wrong, but thats the way I understand the situation


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

EnglishT said:


> Correct me if im wrong - but Gary Fisher himself has very little input into the company at all these days.
> 
> The company BELONGS to Trek, and companies that size have teams of designers that work on things anyway - the guy himself will have done relatively little within the company except marketing (and riding ofc) for quite a while.
> 
> I could be wrong, but thats the way I understand the situation


you're right that Trek owns Fisher... but i've heard by many people (some that have met the man himself in person) that Gary still has quite a bit of influence on Fisher designs... i'm sure there is still teams of designers but i think he still provides input...

peace


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

drstepi said:


> that fisher looks good, I've always like em cause the guy is still innovative -look at genesis geo designed so many years ago, still proves itself


thnx! :thumbsup: the G2 geometry is what sold me on the bike... nimble without being too twitchy

cheers


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> savagemann... Sweet build man! :thumbsup:
> 
> How do you like the Race Face rings?
> 
> ...


Yea, its a 32-22 RF rings. i really like the RF rings. While they are kinda spendy, I find them to be worth the $$.
The bash is good up to a 36. I was planning ahead cause I'm most likely going with a 36 ring up front. I like the 22 for the super steep hills around here. I live at the base of Mt. Diablo,Bay Area, CA which is about 3600' and alot of the surrounding foothills have some gnar steep parts, at least for me.
Word.


----------



## maman72 (Dec 20, 2005)

*My Nomad!! Black ano M, fit with Xmax Sx tubeless wif kenda blue groove tires, 08 Fox Talas 36 r2, middleburn crankset, hope mono mini disc brake wif goodridge hose. Sram xo shifter and rear dee, Joplin seatpost, brooks saddle (very comfy)!!*


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

What do you think of the Sram XO shifters so far...? Have you taken them apart and checked it al out...?


----------



## JohnRambo (May 8, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> Here's my '08 HiFi Deluxe. It's certainly not as burly an all-mountain bike as some of the others on here, but it's a great trail bike. Call it all-mountain light . I really enjoy it, and have upgraded a few parts on it already.
> 
> *part listing*
> https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/HiFi_front_quarter.jpg
> ...


I like how this one looks 

Must be one smooth ride, keep the chain rolling! :thumbsup:


----------



## drstepi (Oct 28, 2007)

English T - you'r right since it was sold to Trek many years ago, but personally I don't think that has changes Gary that much- the effect was that bikes like fisher,klein or bonty parts have become more popular, but I think their input still remains

Ride -happy trails


----------



## maman72 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sim2u said:


> What do you think of the Sram XO shifters so far...? Have you taken them apart and checked it al out...?


It's great man, been a fan of the grip shifter sram xo since... Usually after a ride and wash down I'll lubricate it to prevent rust. Shift wif great respond.:thumbsup:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

maman72 - nice Nomad! i like flat black with red accents :thumbsup:

are you running the UST Kenda's? are the regular ones as tubless?


cheers


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

JohnRambo said:


> I like how this one looks
> 
> Must be one smooth ride, keep the chain rolling! :thumbsup:


thnx :thumbsup: - so far very satisfied with it... fairly plush without being too wallowy

peace

(P.S. - will be very difficult to resist upgrading to the "Roscoe" though!)


----------



## maman72 (Dec 20, 2005)

MI_canuck said:


> maman72 - nice Nomad! i like flat black with red accents :thumbsup:
> 
> are you running the UST Kenda's? are the regular ones as tubless?
> 
> cheers


Thanks, Ya I'm running a UST Kenda blue groove 2.1.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I couldn't be bothered to start a new thread for such a minor improvement but the Lapierre Zesty will have a carbon swingarm among other things for 09.:thumbsup:

https://www.velovert.com/reportages/?idr=15 For the other new bits.

Hopefully my LBS will get some in for 09.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

sweet! gotta love carbon!! 

since their chainstay pivot is so much lower vs the rear axle, is this still considered patent infringement on FSR if they tried to sell in the U.S. ?


cheers


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

MI_canuck said:


> sweet! gotta love carbon!!
> 
> since their chainstay pivot is so much lower vs the rear axle, is this still considered patent infringement on FSR if they tried to sell in the U.S. ?
> 
> cheers


The Horst Link patent expires some when soon but I've not found a date yet, and yes it definitely infringes the Horst Link patent. The counter rotating link that drives the shock is Santa Cruz's according to Mbr magazine too.

Assuming the link is Santa Cruz's then once the Horst Link patent expires it is left to Lapierre to either trust that Santa Cruz wont put up a fight or that they can work something out.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Isnt it closer to Ellsworth's ICT than to the FSR patent?

No less a reason not to sell it in the US, both specialised AND ellsworth are gits when it comes to suing people over ridiculous patent infringements in a (worldwide-wise) relatively small section of the overall market.


----------



## drstepi (Oct 28, 2007)

this nomad is sick, haven't seen those cranck in a long time, what BB are you running with it? Square? 
And what's the main difference with and w/o goodridge cables?
Keep ripin'


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

EnglishT said:


> Isnt it closer to Ellsworth's ICT than to the FSR patent?
> 
> No less a reason not to sell it in the US, both specialised AND ellsworth are gits when it comes to suing people over ridiculous patent infringements in a (worldwide-wise) relatively small section of the overall market.


I'm no expert on suspension design but it's definitely Specialized who gets to do the suing on that one as I've been told.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

You can get middleburn cranks on ISIS brackets too - more likely what you'd use, its a better system.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah now your talking...LOVE it. BUT, that standover hight maybe a ball cruncher in some situations though. But that is a really nice design...see how it pans out. Alot of attention to small details, which is what I like very much however, the brake routing seems to be placed in a high traffic area and I could see myself snagginig on there with my Bike shoes here and there in just one of those off chance bumpy situations.... Nah, what am i talking about, Im sure its fine. Just wish we could get those bad boys here in J-Land.



EGF168 said:


> I couldn't be bothered to start a new thread for such a minor improvement but the Lapierre Zesty will have a carbon swingarm among other things for 09.:thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.velovert.com/reportages/?idr=15 For the other new bits.
> 
> Hopefully my LBS will get some in for 09.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

*Sigh*

Boy, I wish we had LaPierre here in Brazil...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

It almost looks like that is where "Call me Mr T-Tony" TOOK his inspiration for the new truth...?At least on the front triangle section at any rate...TICheek


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody ridden *Lapierre Zesty* and *Cannondale Rize*?
Comments on character on twisty trails with lots of short ups and downs?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Twisty trails with lots of ups and downs, I've spent a good half hour on both, the Zesty is a lot more geared to down hill with slack angles and a reasonably high BB, it pedals very well but it's sluggish on the uphills, I'd personally go with the Rize because it will go both uphill better and downhill pretty good and the handling is a bit sharper for the "twisty trails" but the Zesty if your trails are pretty all mountain and you do a lot of descending and jumping-it is a very stable bike both on the ground and in the air and handles everything.

Infact the Zesty reminds me more of the Prophet than Rize.:thumbsup:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*More XC than AM*

But still an awesome ride -


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

OMFG...that...IS...a very SWEEEEEEEET Trance X1. That is without a doubt hands down the best paint job (although technically its not really a paint job) ever.

Oh so drool....hang on, give me a minute to wipe the key board cause its a bit disfunctional right now...gosh, I wonder if my mac warranty covers "death by drool"...?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

antonio - curious what tooth count on the chainrings you are running ? how do you like the dual ring setup ?


cheers


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> OMFG...that...IS...a very SWEEEEEEEET Trance X1. That is without a doubt hands down the best paint job (although technically its not really a paint job) ever.
> 
> Oh so drool....hang on, give me a minute to wipe the key board cause its a bit disfunctional right now...gosh, I wonder if my mac warranty covers "death by drool"...?


AppleCare (the extended 3 year plan) covers that. :thumbsup:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Sim2u. I never felt that the Giant website pics did the color any justice. The two-tone dark grey is understated, but very nice up close. I think silver components help the color stand out a bit more.

MI_Canuck, I'm running a 24/36 setup, with an 11-32 cassette. I'm finding the gears a lot more useful than the 22/32 and 11-34 I ran before. Previously I never used the granny, and on an admittedly few occasions wished I had a bigger front chainring.

Ant


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Well, here is my somewhat older rig. I've had the frame for 8 years. It is probably one size too small, but it works. It has worn five different forks, several wheel-sets, a Rohloff Speedhub for a couple of years, three sets of cranks (bent one somehow) different stem, bars, brakes and 3 seatposts, several saddles and various other bits and pieces. I stuck with the original Vanilla RC shock until just recently. The only thing that is original is the shifters. They had a break while the Rohloff was on there, but then went back on, and actually pre-date the frame, having started life on my AMP B4. One of these days when the wife isn't looking I'll get me another frame. Maybe a Blur LT2 or a 5.5Spot, but for now this one does the job. The current build is the lightest and most all-mountainy it has ever been, and thanks to Pro-pedal it finally pedals ok too.

* Frame Size & Color: 1st generation Santa Cruz Bullit. 14", lime green.
* Fork: Pike 454 dual air.
* Shock: Fox DHX Air (with smaller volume can from a Fox Float.)
* Brakes: Hope m4.
* Cranks: Shimano XT.
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT.
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9. (Older model since it hasn't broken yet.)
* Pedals: Cheap Keywin clipless.
* Stem: Hope 90mm.
* Handlebar: Amoeba Scud.
* Seatpost: Thompson lay-back.
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT.
* Shifters: Gripshift ESP 7 (8 speed)
* Cassette: Shimano XT.
* Headset: Cane Creek. (dunno the model. Probably a cheap one.)
* Grips: Gripshift.
* Front Tire: 2.3 Small Block 8.
* Front Rim: Easton AM Havoc.
* Front Hub/Skewer: Easton AM Havoc.
* Rear Tire: 2.3 Small Block 8.
* Rear Rim: Easton AM Havoc.
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Easton AM Havoc, Hope Ti Skewer.
* Weight: About 30.something pounds on the bathroom scales.

The bike is wearing its home-made crud-guard in the bottle mount. Stops roost off the front wheel hitting the chain. (It's winter here.)


----------



## drstepi (Oct 28, 2007)

*bullit ol school*

I like your bullit, if you look at mine gemini it's sort of similar in design, but what I like the most is when a bike gets older and still holds up and stends the test so think twice before swapping frames cause bullets are sweet rides.The gown up and down hill as well, you won't get the same on blur LT!


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: 07 17.5" Iron Horse MK III Trail 
* Fork: Pike Fox Float RL
* Shock: Fox RP23
* Brakes: Avid BB7 185 front 160 rear
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9. 
* Pedals: Truvativ Hozfeller
* Stem: Truvativ Team 90mm
* Handlebar: Easton carbon flat
* Seatpost: Truvativ Team
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
* Shifters: SRAM X9
* Cassette: SRAM P990
* Headset: FAS Zero Carbon
* Grips: Gripshift.
* Front Tire: 2.3 Maxxis Swamp Thing
* Front Rim: Mavic Crosstrail
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Rear Tire: 2.3 Maxxis Swamp Thing
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crosstrail
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Weight: About 32lbs


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Not just another AM BIKE...*

Frame Yeti AS-X 2004 6inch position
Shock: 5th Element
Fork: Manitou BreakOut Plus 170mm
Crank: Truvativ Team Carbon
Shifters: XO
RD: XO
FD: XT
Wheelset: Crossmax SX
Tires: Michelin
Brakes: Codes 203mm F / 160mm R
Stem: Thomson 50mm
Bars: FSA DH Carbon
Post: Thomson
Collar: Salsa
Saddle: Fizik Pave
Grips: ODI Rogue

33LB Goal is 30lb...

-R


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

man - that AS-X is bad-ass!!! :thumbsup:

a shame Yeti don't make them anymore...


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

drstepi said:


> I like your bullit, if you look at mine gemini it's sort of similar in design, but what I like the most is when a bike gets older and still holds up and stends the test so think twice before swapping frames cause bullets are sweet rides.The gown up and down hill as well, you won't get the same on blur LT!


Thanks man. Yeah, I still love the bike, and I have had zero problems with the single pivot system. My main motivation for change would be to get a medium size frame and be able to use a quick adjust seat-post. I could possibly use a gravity dropper on this frame but the lack of lay-back I think would be a problem.
My father has a Nomad, and my brother is still rocking his 1st generation Heckler. He has put some serious miles on that thing and it still asks for more.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*MC San Andreas DNA upgrade update*

I changed the wheelset to built DT 5.1's, gold Hope Pro-2 Hubs, DT spokes and I kept my WTB Dual Duty's as spare.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Hiramson (Aug 5, 2007)

Spectacular that Yeti Rarroyo!!


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks...it is a sick ride...-R


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

*Forget the specs, just ride!*

it looks like a bike?


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

someone just got photoshop and discovered filters...LOL 

-R


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

it's dodoshop, c'mon brother from another mother!


----------



## MIKANO (May 23, 2008)

*Litespeed Sewanee 08*









Sewanee 2008 Small SS 14"
Thomson seatpost and stem
Rockshock Reba Team 85-115mm
Mavic Crosstrail rims
Kenda SB 8's 
Bontrager race x lite Crank 800g
Avid Juicy Ultimate brakes 
MonkeyLite XC Handlebar
Odi lockon grips

Little over 25lbs.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

How much travel does it have??
why such a small frame??


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> why such a small frame??


Some people are shorter than others. :thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Good thing that's not stopping ya then!

it's titanium right?


----------



## MIKANO (May 23, 2008)

LOL, Yes Some people are shorter. 

Im 5'3" the frame is a 14" and the bottom Bracket is 13" so I don't bottom out. It leaves enough room for clearance.
2.5 to 3.0 inch of travel which I like. fox rp23 60mm 

This frame does come with a long stroker 85mm which gives you 4 inch travel. 
I like a soft hardtail that why I got a SS. 
The bike rides nice. And it's Light for 25lbs. I wonna drop it more but Iwould probably cost another $1000
Yes its a Titanium


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MIKANO said:


> The bike rides nice. And it's Light for 25lbs. I wonna drop it more but Iwould probably cost another $1000


Let me help you a little with the shopping. :devil:

http://www.spadout.com/c/mountain-biking/


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

1 inch 25,4 mm / 85 mm = +/- 3,35 inch 
Must handle XC like a dream!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Tkul said:


> 1 inch 25,4 mm / 85 mm = +/- 3,35 inch
> Must handle XC like a dream!


I thought he was talking about shock stroke, which is different than wheel travel, right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2008)

2008 Trek Fuel Ex 7

Everything is stock and I LOVE IT can't wait to upgrade and make it my own though! Sorry for the bad picture only picture, I got as of now I will change it out soon enough.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

sweet ride...how does the APP feel...?


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

*Stripped Ready To Rip!*

Just finished stripping the paint of this wolfridge, my all around ground bike. Will be getting an 06 STAANKKYY soon! Thanks to all the folks who posted on paint stripping! Tal-Strip is the Bizzzom!!!


----------



## SJan (Jul 17, 2008)

*My new ride*

2008 Iron Horse 6 Point 6

* Frame Size & Color: 17" URBAN GREEN SATIN
* Shock: FOX DHX AIR 5.0, 8.75"X2.5"
* Fork: ROCK SHOX LYRIK SOLO AIR, 160MM
* Brakes: AVID JUICY 7 W/ 185MM ROTORS
* Cranks: FSA GRAVITY GAP MEGA EXO
* Front Derailleur: SHIMANO SAINT, W/ E-THIRTEEN DRS GUIDE
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9 MID CAGE
* Shifters: SRAM X.9 TRIGGER
* Pedals: CRANK BROS ACID
* Stem: RACE FACE EVOLVE AM
* Handlebar: EASTON EA70, LOW RISE
* Seatpost: RACE FACE EVOLVE XC
* Saddle: WTB PURE V RACE
* Bottom Bracket: FSA MEGAEXO, 83MM
* Cassette: SRAM PG-980, 11/34T, 9 SPEED
* Headset: ORBIT Z, ZEROSTACK
* Grips: ODI ROGUE LOCK-ON
* Front Tire: MAXXIS MINION F DH 60A COMPOUND, SINGLE PLY, 2.5"
* Front Rim: DT/SWISS E540, 32H
* Front Hub/Skewer: ALLOY SEALED BEARING, 110MM X 20MM THRU AXLE, 32H
* Rear Tire: MAXXIS MINION F DH 60A COMPOUND, SINGLE PLY, 2.35"
* Rear Rim: DT/SWISS E540, 32H
* Rear Hub/Skewer ALLOY SEALED BEARING, 150MM X 12MM THRU AXLE, 32H
* Weight 36.3LBS


----------



## james beaumont (Feb 5, 2008)

Heres mine 27lbs with pedals


----------



## rider4jesus (Jan 26, 2008)

2007 Mongoose teocali 
130 mm Manitou relic elite fork
Fox float R shock
Tektro hydro brakes
Mavic 517 wheelset
LX external bearing crankset
Race face bash ring


----------



## rider4jesus (Jan 26, 2008)

2007 Harvey
Marz. All mnt II fork
Swinger 6 way coil shock
Avid BB 7 brakes
FSA crankset w/race face bash ring
XT drive train
Single track wheelset


----------



## MTBDrew (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first FS bike and I'm glad it was a Trance X2 :thumbsup: I'm new to the forums, but what a great site to find info. Here is my 2008 Trance X2 with a few changes.

It's a little more XC than AM but here you go.

Red = Not Stock

*Frame Size/Color:* L (20") Black / Anodized
*Fork:* Fox 32 F120R 120mm
*Shock:* Fox Float R
*Brakes:* Hayes Stroker Ryde 180mm (Front) 160mm (Rear)
*Cranks:* Race Face Ride XC, 22 / 36 RF Ring / RF Bash
*Chain Guide:* Black Spire
*Front Derailleur: *Shimano Deore
*Rear Derailleur:* Shimano Deore LX
*Shifters:* Shimano Deore Rapidfire
*Chain:* Shimano HG-73
*Pedals: *Shimano PD-M520, Black
*Stem:* Race Face Ride XC, 31.8mm
*Handlebar:* Race Face Ride XC low rise, 31.8mm 
*Seatpost:* Race Face Ride XC, 350 x 30.9mm
*Saddle:* WTB Rocket V, 08
*Bottom Bracket:* Race Face X Type
*Cassette:* SRAM PG-980 11-34T, 9-speed
*Headset:* Cane Creek / Carbon Fiber Spacers
*Grips:* ODI Lock On Ruffian	
*Tires:* Panaracer Fire FR 2.4 (Front) / Panaracer Fire XC Pro 2.1 (Rear) 
*Rims/Hubs: *WTB Laser Disc Trail / Alloy Hubs


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice ride and welcome!

-R


----------



## comtnrider80 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC - Custom Build*

* Frame Size & Color: Slayer SXC 70 (White and Gun Metal)
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas RC2
* Brakes: Magura Louise Carbon
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow
* Pedals: Time 
* Stem: Thomson 90mm x 5 degree rise 
* Handlebar: Aerius Carbon Bar
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Specialized Avatar Gel 143
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 
* Headset: Chris King No Threadset
* Grips: Oury Lockon Grips
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.35
* Front Rim: DT Swiss 5.10
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevagal 2.35
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss 5.10
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss
* Weight: 32 LBS


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

My first FS bike. I built it under the one-bike-for-everything paradigm, plus it has to be very reliable and winter-worthy. It's been raining here, so I took the time to take a photograph and upload it. I'm no good at taking shots... I don't carry a camera on my rides, and I ride alone, so there's nobody to photograph me in a more interesting setting.

The wheels are Hope Pro 2 (rear one is converted to 10 mm thru-bolt, I use DT Swiss RWS), Mavic XM819 and DT Swiss Alpine 3, Competition and Super Comp spokes, brass and alloy nipples where applicable. Perhaps I'll build a lighter tubeless wheelset some day - I'm thinking Stan's ZTR Flow, Tune King MK 20 front, DT Swiss 240s RWS.

The brakes are Formula Oro K24 but with Hope 160mm floating rotors (I'll replace the front with 180mm as soon as I face the tabs), and the front one has a Goodridge hose on it. There's much room to play with regarding brakes...

The fork is a Pike coil 454... I don't want to deal with air springs. The Pike works exactly as I want it to.

The drivetrain is 1x9, with 32T Middleburn hardcoat chainring, 11-32T XTR M970 cassette and two Rohloff SLT 99 chains (so that one is always ready to fit). Shifting is done with SRAM X.0 short cage derailer (the unit is PERFECT...) and an X.0 Gripshift, the cable housing is Shimano XTR. There's also a Gamut G25 chainguide (which required sanding it down to install... looks like it's made in China).

The handlebar is an Easton EC 90 CNT low riser, the stem, Thomson X4 at 70 mm 0 degree rise. The grips are Ritchey WCS foam (still rather heavy, I have a set of ProCraft grips stashed which are half the weight).

The whole thing weighs about 12.5 kg with the front mudguard (which I'm going to tune for weight - there are too much excessively large steel parts) and with sealant in the tires.

I have plans to replace the rear shock with Fox DHX 5.0 coil. I expect it to withstand subzero temperatures better, and handle drops to flat better.

I'm also going to install a Gravitydropper seatpost.










Never mind the orange reflector - it's on a different wheel from one of my previous bikes.


----------



## MTBDrew (Jul 15, 2008)

rarroyo said:


> Nice ride and welcome!
> 
> -R


Thanks Man.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

comtnrider80 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Slayer SXC 70 (White and Gun Metal)
> * Fork: Fox 36 Talas RC2
> * Brakes: Magura Louise Carbon
> * Cranks: Shimano XT
> ...


where was that picture taken?


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

*Ellsworth Moment*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Blue
* Fork: Fox Float 36 RC2
* Brakes: Formula Oro K-24 (friggin LOUD)
* Cranks: '08 XT
* Front Derailleur: "08 XTR M-971
* Rear Derailleur: "08 SRAM X0 Blackbox anniversery addition
* Shifters: SRAM X0
* Cables: XTR
* Pedals: Shimano 959 (not on in the pic)
* Stem: Thomson 70mm
* Handlebar: FSA Carbon DH230
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Setta
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Lizzard Skins Peaty
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller LUST 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax SX Wheel Set
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ignitor LUST 2.35
* Weight: haven't weighed it

View attachment 381806


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

F.N.G said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Medium Blue
> * Fork: Fox Float 36 RC2
> * Brakes: Formula Oro K-24 (friggin LOUD)
> * Cranks: '08 XT
> ...


That's a beautiful Ells but I've got to ask, what gives with the wal-mart pedals?


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

Shimano 959's? Read, don't just look. Your making bikers look stupid.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

still a valid question. you may have new pedals now, but what's with the old ones?


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

F.N.G said:


> Shimano 959's? Read, don't just look. Your making bikers look stupid.


I browse this thread for the pics only. You're making bikers look like jerks.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

How about we focus on the people who make bikers look good... Like me for example!

jk


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

In that case, I will send you a pic of my pedals. Sorry for not knowing you just look at pics.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

R1D3R said:


> How about we focus on the people who make bikers look good... Like me for example!
> 
> jk


NOW we are talking!!! Looking good R1!!!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

F.N.G said:


> NOW we are talking!!! Looking good R1!!!


Why thank you :blush:! Hahaha


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

O.K.,not exactly AM,but I'm sure it could at least handle some wimpy stuff...


















Sorry for the crappy pictures,but you get the idea.This is my first FS and I really like it..a lot!I bought it mostly because my HT was murder on my old and brittle bones and this bike has made a pretty big difference in the comfort dept. so I'm happy with it.Not sure exactly what it weights,but it's right around 26 lbs. right now until I get lighter tires and bring it down to 25 lbs.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Great bike and looks sweet without too much bling, but you may wish to re-think about which direction you clamp down your hope skewers though.
Some people always have an opinion yeah...he he he.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> Great bike and looks sweet without too much bling, but you may wish to re-think about which direction you clamp down your hope skewers though.
> Some people always have an opinion yeah...he he he.


Thanks!I appreciate the compliment:thumbsup: .

I really don't want to go too crazy with the bling,but I do have a couple of custom parts coming.I also plan on switching out the blue Hope seat clamp and blue CF water bottle cage for black parts as I think they would look better.

I'm not sure which way the skewers are supposed to go,but I turned the rear one more towards the frame and the front one straight up so they have less chance to get in the way and snag something.

Chris


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah I agree there with the black...blue and red are simple not compatible as a theme.

The Fr QRelease is fine to turn up so it can not get snagged on anything and the rear (many people have different ideas though) is better to turn in towards the bottom and top rear stay so that its easier to under with the frame as leverage as well as being out of the way from any passing trail sabotage.

Fof XC or AM I never use a water bottle cage as I really dont like the weight on the frame itself, but rather on my back, such as a camel pack so its easier to get a swig when I need one. Also I know its a personal pref of course so I am not trying to dissuade you in anyway, but I also do not like it when the trail get really bumpy and the water bottle goes east as me and the bike go north as such. At the end of the day...I'm just not a water bottle cage kind of guy...I like my water free, he he he. You get the picture I'm sure.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Great bike, I don't know what it is about the Canaan but I just can't stop liking it.:thumbsup:


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks!It really is a very nice bike for what I paid.

Specs if anyone is interested...

Mongoose Canaan Team frame

Fork:Marzocchi Corsa WC

Shock:Fox RP23

Crankset:FSA Afterburner MegaExo

Brakes:Hayes Stroker Trail

Rear DR:08 Shadow XT

Front DR:XT M760

Shifters:08 XT

Cassette:SRAM PG-990

Bars:Easton EC70 CNT Carbon

Stem:Titec Pluto Carbon

Headset:FSA Orbit

Rims:Alex Vectra T2D

Tiresanaracer FireXC Pro

Seatpost:U.S.E. Cyclops Alien Aluminum

Seat:Selle SM Era K

Pedals:Old school Odyssey Svelte Comps

Grips:Lizard Skins Lock-on

Skewers,spacers,hose line guides and clamp:Hope

Weight:26 lbs. +/-(for now)


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> Yeah I agree there with the black...blue and red are simple not compatible as a theme.
> 
> The Fr QRelease is fine to turn up so it can not get snagged on anything and the rear (many people have different ideas though) is better to turn in towards the bottom and top rear stay so that its easier to under with the frame as leverage as well as being out of the way from any passing trail sabotage.
> 
> Fof XC or AM I never use a water bottle cage as I really dont like the weight on the frame itself, but rather on my back, such as a camel pack so its easier to get a swig when I need one. Also I know its a personal pref of course so I am not trying to dissuade you in anyway, but I also do not like it when the trail get really bumpy and the water bottle goes east as me and the bike go north as such. At the end of the day...I'm just not a water bottle cage kind of guy...I like my water free, he he he. You get the picture I'm sure.


I think so too,the black and red really look good together.

I did what you are saying about the rear skewer,I just didn't describe it well.

I have thought about getting a "camel" pack or whatever they are called,but I really don't go on very long rides at the moment.I usually go riding with my son and we don't go too far,just up the trail about 5 miles or so to do some train spotting and spend some time together and around the neighborhood.I will probably end up getting one sooner or later though when we start taking longer rides together.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

CRed said:


> I think so too,the black and red really look good together.
> 
> I did what you are saying about the rear skewer,I just didn't describe it well.
> 
> I have thought about getting a "camel" pack or whatever they are called,but I really don't go on very long rides at the moment.I usually go riding with my son and we don't go too far,just up the trail about 5 miles or so to do some train spotting and spend some time together and around the neighborhood.I will probably end up getting one sooner or later though when we start taking longer rides together.


Never hurts to start early, Camelbak makes the best packs, I would recommend a 100oz, you fill only as much as you need but have room for the future, and plenty of storage area for tubes, tools, pump, camera etc. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

http://www.spadout.com/c/hydration-pack/


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Which would you recommend Dog?The Rim Runner looks promising,whatcha think?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

CRed said:


> Which would you recommend Dog?The Rim Runner looks promising,whatcha think?


That bad boy can carry allot!!! I have the early Mule that allows you to pack knee and shin guards been with me for about 6+ years and numerous crashes. I have the Camelbak shoulder strap pouches for Cliff Bar and Cliff Shot on 1 side the other is for the cell or camera. Depending on your sons age he can get the plain simple 50oz. 

http://www.spadout.com/p/camelbak-mule/

http://www.spadout.com/p/camelbak-hydrobak/


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> Yeah I agree there with the black...blue and red are simple not compatible as a theme.
> 
> The Fr QRelease is fine to turn up so it can not get snagged on anything and the rear (many people have different ideas though) is better to turn in towards the bottom and top rear stay so that its easier to under with the frame as leverage as well as being out of the way from any passing trail sabotage.
> 
> Fof XC or AM I never use a water bottle cage as I really dont like the weight on the frame itself, but rather on my back, such as a camel pack so its easier to get a swig when I need one. Also I know its a personal pref of course so I am not trying to dissuade you in anyway, but I also do not like it when the trail get really bumpy and the water bottle goes east as me and the bike go north as such. At the end of the day...I'm just not a water bottle cage kind of guy...I like my water free, he he he. You get the picture I'm sure.


I think red and blue look good together!


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I think red and blue look good together!


Very nice!It does look pretty sharp on your bikes.I saw your other San Andreas and Moho on the MC forums and they look sharp also.MC sure makes some funky looking bikes though!

Chris


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like a walmart bike


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

saturnine said:


> looks like a walmart bike


back in the day it was the tits though... :thumbsup:


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

O.K. I'll play.

I think a Covert with 5.1 D rims counts as AM or at least for AM in my neck of the woods. It's a combo of the Transition build kit with 2009 TALAS, RP23, X-0, Cane Creek headset, and hand built wheels (White MI-6 with ti driver, DT Swiss 5.1).

I have had a few good rides with it now and am very happy. I am surprised that this bike is not more popular having rented and tested other bikes prior to pulling the trigger. I guess same for the White Hubs. I've also been very impressed with the Transition company.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

I like it,very nice!

Looks like a light AM/Trail bike to me.If you don't mind me asking how much was the frame?I have the Fox RP23 on my bike also,so far I really like it and the PP seems to work very well.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Dog!I'll look into them for next year since this year is winding down pretty quick up here.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh come on...that belongs to the "how did bling come into MTB" thread mate. :thumbsup:



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I think red and blue look good together!


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

*Turner RFX*

This build has been up and running since beginning of June, but is now tuned in and presentable. I use it for techy trails in Oslo, Norway with a lot of roots and rocks, and the conditions are from "forest fire dry" to "muddyfest" and any thing between. It must be able to handle fairly rocky trails at speed, and do the slow techy climbs and downhills. It gets a weekend in the bike park now and then with heavier rubbers and the stem shortened to about 50mm.

I'm 187cm and about 97 kilos all geared up.

* Frame Size & Color: Large Turner RFX British Racing Green
* Shock: Cane Creek Double barrel with 600 spring. Ti-coil has been ordered.
* Fork: '08 Fox 36 Van RC2
* Brakes: Formula the One 200/180
* Cranks: Shimano XT, 26/26/Race Face bashguard
* Chain device: E-Thirteen DRS
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow
* Pedals: Shimano 540
* Stem: Syntace VRO
* Handlebar: Syntace Vector Lowrider VRO at around 80mm.
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi Xium
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
* Headset: Chris King - Silver
* Grips: Ergon E1
* Tires: Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.35
* Rims: Stan's Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King Iso Disc 20mm - Silver
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King Heavy Duty with Funbolts - Silver
* Spokes: DT Comp - Silver
* Weight: Will be updated, around 15 kilos

The bike rides extremely well, and I am happy to have a bike that I can handle anything my trails offer and more. :thumbsup:


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Slayer*

I am pretty heavily into the endurance scene, racing a lot of 24 hour solo's, 100 mile mtb races, mtb stage races, etc. For the last 3-4 years I have been riding 29er's exclusively. For the races I do, the 29er's are great, but this year after the BC Bike Race I got a glimpse of how the other side lives. A shuttle run off of Seymour in North Vancouver BC on a Rocky Mountain Flatline changed my mountain biking life. I realized that a bike with copious amounts of travel and slacker geometry is uniquley qualified to rip trails that I was scared and tentative while riding on a 4" XC oriented bike. So.....enter the Slayer. This bike is an addition to my quiver, not a replacement and I love it! Bikes are cool. Down the road I plan on upgrading the wheelset, and most likely an Easton Monkeylite DH bar. Other than that the build is pretty solid and will stay the same.

* Frame Size & Color: 19" Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 70, gun metal grey
* Shock: Fox DHX Air 4.0
* Fork: '08 Fox 36 Talas R2
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Seven 185/185
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas 22-32-44
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
* Shifters: Sram X-9
* Pedals: Time ATAK
* Stem: Race Face Dues 90mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Atlas AM
* Seatpost: Crank Brothers Joplin R
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi 
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Atlas X-Type
* Cassette: Sram XO 11-34
* Headset: FSA Orbit
* Grips: Rocky Mountain Lock On
* Tires: WTB Prowler XT 2.3
* Rims: Mavic XM-317
* Front Hub/Skewer: Rocky Mountain Carbon Shell 20mm
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Spokes: DT Comp - Black
* Weight: 33lbs


----------



## mtgustin (Feb 19, 2005)

*Brand new build...just a few demo rides on it BMC Superstroke*

Here's my new build.....

* Frame Size & Color: Orange/Chrome 19"
* Fork: RS Lyrik 
* Brakes: Hope Mono F/R
* Cranks: Atlas
* Front Derailleur: X Gen
* Rear Derailleur: X9
* Pedals: Platforms
* Stem: Easton Vice DH
* Handlebar: Easton EA70 Monkey OS
* Seatpost: SDG I-Beam
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air ST
* Bottom Bracket: 
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: FSA ZS
* Grips: Cane Creek Lock-on
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ignitor 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic Deetrak
* Front Hub/Skewer: 
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ignitor 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic Deetrak
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight: 34?

:thumbsup:


----------



## el toldo (Jun 19, 2006)

..my A A M ...Aggressive All Mountain  ...go up well...go down better...










* Frame Size & Color: Foes FXR 06 L -6"travel
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas RC2 '08
* Brakes: Hope Mono M4 F/R- 8" 
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: X9 Medium Cage
* Pedals: CB Mallet
* Stem: Sunline AM Vone
* Handlebar: Syncross Bulk
* Seatpost: Thomson elite
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: FSA 
* Grips: Odi Lock-on
* Front Tire: Intense 2.35 Downhill XC/DC dual compound 1 Ply
* Rear Tire: Intense 2.35 909 XC/DC dual compound 1 Ply
* Wheels: Mavic SX
* Weight: 34,1


----------



## ufdff15 (Apr 15, 2004)

Finally got myself a production sinister gruitr
bigger pictures can be found in the links








https://www.pbase.com/jbangma/image/101390771








https://www.pbase.com/jbangma/image/101390772

*2008 Sinister Gruitr Medium- Blood Red PC by Central Mass Powder Coaters
*Fox DHX 5.0 coil 7.875" x 2.25" ( 5.5" & 6.5")
*Rock shox Lyrik Solo Air 
*Chris King headset
*SIC Livin' Large bar/stem
*Avid Juicy 5 brakes 6" f/r
*Mavic 325 on ringle abbah hubs 20/12 w nyc freeride axle
*E13 LG1 w/ 36t e13 ring
*Shimano XT cranks
*12-28 8 spd cassette
*SRAM X9 rd and shifter
*Kenda Small Block 8's 2.35
*SDG Bel Aire I beam


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

ufdff15 said:


> Finally got myself a production sinister gruitr


Any ride impressions? Can you compare it with anything else?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^


would love to hear more about it too...
please if you would...


----------



## kreal (Mar 6, 2007)

Here we go.. Got 2 rides on this bike so far, loving it already:










Frame: Santa Cruz Blur LT 2008 L
Fork: Pike 545 Air U-Turn
Rims: Mavic XM819
Hubs: Hope Pro 2
Tyres: 2.3" Nokia NBX tubeless
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Stem: Thomson 4x
Cranks: Shimano XT
Shifters: SRAM x.9 triggers
Derailleurs: SRAM x.9
Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
Handlebar: Easton Monkeybar EA70
Gear + brake cables: Goodridge


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow dude! gorgeous bike! I love the white and black scheme, looks great.


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

:eekster: Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## pjfa (May 21, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Canyon Nerve AM 18,5" Sand Blasted Anodized Black
* Fork: FOX Talas RLC 100-140
* Shox: Rock Shox Pearl 3.3
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185
* Cranks: Shimano Deore XT FC-M 770 Hollowtech II (2008 Race Face Atlas AM 175mm)
* Shifts: SRAM X.0 Matchmaker
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X.9
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Smarty
* Stem: Syntace Superforce 105mm (2008 Race Face Atlas AM OS 70mm)
* Handlebar: Easton EA 70 (2008 Race Face Atlas AM)
* Seatpost: Crank Brothers Joplin
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Deore XT (Hope Ceramic)
* Cassette: Shimano Deore XT 11-34 (SRAM PG-990 11-34)
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Odi Ruffian Lock-on
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Albert 2,25"
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX 1750
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss EX 1750
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Albert 2,25"
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX 1750
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss EX 1750
* Weight: between 13 and 14kg


----------



## dcr1326 (Mar 4, 2008)

*My 07 Enduro*

* Frame Size & Color: S/ Green to black to green fade
* Fork:Marzocchi All mountain
* Brakes:Code 5
* Cranks:Holzfeller
* Front Derailleur:Zram x-7
* Rear Derailleur: Sram x-7
* Pedals:Flybikes (orange)
* Stem: Semtra
* Handlebar:El Norte
* Seatpost: El Norte
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Team Howitzer
* Cassette: Stock
* Headset: Chris King (red)
* Grips: Odi Rogue (Pink)
* Weight: a lot


----------



## dcr1326 (Mar 4, 2008)

*a couple more of my enduro*


----------



## LncNuvue (May 28, 2008)

*Ventana El Ciclon*

Here it is...


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Boas Pjfa! Your bike is nice! Do you like the Joplin?

LNC - I really like the color scheme!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

LncNuvue said:


> Here it is...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

kreal said:


> ...
> Frame: Santa Cruz Blur LT 2008 L


:thumbsup: great build ...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

kreal said:


> Frame: Santa Cruz Blur LT 2008 L


Coming to Tour de Tampere on 30 August?
I'm guiding the 3B group: slow and not too difficult but lasts all day. Others go harder.


----------



## kreal (Mar 6, 2007)

No time to go there this year I'm afraid, exactly the same as last year. Too much work, too little time to play :/


----------



## maman72 (Dec 20, 2005)

pjfa said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Canyon Nerve AM 18,5" Sand Blasted Anodized Bla
> * Seatpost: Crank Brothers Joplin


Bro how do make the lever near the seatpost??


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

maman72 said:


> Bro how do make the lever near the seatpost??


It's a Crankbrothers Joplin seat post : http://www.crankbrothers.com/seatposts_joplin.php


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

finished:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2008)

*My Giant VT*

Frame:Giant VT 5.7" travel, 20.5" frame
Fork: Fox Talas 32 RLC 140mm travel
Cranks: Shimano XT
Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 160mm
Shifters: Shimano XT
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: Shadow XT
Cassette: 11-32 XT
Wheels: Sun Disco-Flea
Stem: Race Face Deus XC
Bars: Race Face Next SL flat
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle: Selle italia Signo
Shock: Fox RPL
Tires: Maxxis High Roller 2.35
Tubes: Maxxis lightweight
QR: Controltech Race Ti
Pedals: Xpedo Ti/Al
Weight:*24.7 lb*


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

pics?


----------



## maman72 (Dec 20, 2005)

SDK^ said:


> It's a Crankbrothers Joplin seat post : http://www.crankbrothers.com/seatposts_joplin.php


Ahh.. I think i got the R version. Never saw the 1 u using around here yet. Yours will be better easier to change abt on the other bikes. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

black with a hint of red :thumbsup: !


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

i posted my trance earlier in other thread, but now it is a new setup with many upgrades.

current setup:
'05 giant trance w/ fox rp3 (107mm)
rs revelation 426 (115mm)
magura marta sl 180/160
xt drivetrain and shifters
wheels: mavic 717 / dt / xtr(front) and xt(rear) hubs
thomson stem specialized handlebar and seatpost syncros saddle
continental mountain king 2.4 supersonic and schwalbe nobby nic 2.25


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

VERY nice Trance. How's it ride compared to the original build?


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

thx antonio. 

i've purchased the frame only, so i can not compare this setup to the stock build.
the bike is fast, predictable and comfortable. maybe it is a bit heavy (cc. 13kg) but it not noticable thanks to the light rims-tyres-tube combo.
my goal was a well-balanced bike halfway between xc and am.


----------



## tonifuso71 (Aug 15, 2008)

Canyon torque es

* Frame Size & Color:M anodised black
* Fork:fox 36 talas rc2
* Brakes: formula the one 200/200
* Cranks:shimano xt
* Front Derailleur:shimano xt
* Rear Derailleur:shimano xt shadow
* Pedals:dmr v12 mag
* Stem: race face diabolus D2 30mm 10 deg 
* Handlebar:easton ea 70 monkeybar
* Seatpost:cb joplin
* Saddle:selle italia nt1
* Bottom Bracket:shimano xt
* Cassette:shimano xy
* Headset:cane creek
* Grips:nc-17 lock on
* Front Tire:schwalbe muddy mary
* Front Rim:dt ex 5.1
* Front Hub/Skewer:dt 240s
* Rear Tire:schwalbe nobby nic
* Rear Rim:dt ex 5.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: dt 240s
* Weight: 33,5


----------



## JohnRambo (May 8, 2008)

Kisherceg said:


> '05 giant trance w/ fox rp3 (107mm)


Merida neopren on seatstay


----------



## tonloc08 (Mar 13, 2007)

Made a few changes to my Enduro!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

What's the weight of that Enduro?
Nice job there man!


----------



## tonloc08 (Mar 13, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> What's the weight of that Enduro?
> Nice job there man!


Thanks man! It weighs about 35 lbs, but I didn't build it to be light. I kinda prefer it a little on the heavy side.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

tonloc08 said:


> Made a few changes to my Enduro!


Just a few questions, why are your brake levers pointing directly at the ground, you would have to be standing on the handle bars to use them correctly?

and, is that a 6 inch rotor in the front and an 8 inch in the rear?

That's just not right

If you ran your tires tube-less you could save enough weight to get it to 32 lbs, which is a respectable weight for that bike.


----------



## tonloc08 (Mar 13, 2007)

General Havoc said:


> Just a few questions, why are your brake levers pointing directly at the ground, you would have to be standing on the handle bars to use them correctly?
> 
> and, is that a 6 inch rotor in the front and an 8 inch in the rear?
> 
> ...


The tires are tubeless. The reason there's a 6" rotor in the front is because I have to wait for the adapter for my 8" rotor for the xtr brake because of the different mounts on the new fox fork. I just had the extra brake and rotor laying around. As for the brake levers....they justhaven't been adjusted since changing the stem. The bike comes stock at around 32.5 lbs. After putting on the deemax's, the 2.5 conti's, and changing the shock to a coil it's a bit heavier. You're right....if I wanted I could make it a "respectable" 32 lbs, but I like the bike the way it is which is why I built it that way!


----------



## HighDive (Nov 12, 2007)

Nothing real fancy but it does the job and I got a great deal. Guy at work bought it...got jacked up and sold it to me for cheap.

Marzocchi Bomber
Crankset: Shimano Deore LX HollowTech, 22/32/44 teeth 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT SGS 
9-speed
Handlebar/ Stem: Koski 
Headset: WTB Momentum Comp ST

Rims: WTB SpeedDisc/Deore XT Hubs
Brake Levers: Avid SD-1.9 L 
Brakeset: DiaTech Twin Cam 2 disc brakes, Avid SD-1.9 L levers 
Front Brake: DiaTech Twin Cam 2 disc 
Front Brake Lever: Avid SD-1.9 L 
Rear Brake: DiaTech Twin Cam 2 disc 
Rear Brake Lever: Avid SD-1.9 L 
Shimano Deore LX RapidFire SL


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

HighDive said:


> Nothing real fancy but it does the job and I got a great deal. Guy at work bought it...got jacked up and sold it to me for cheap.


Nice bike you bought - but not AM, that one is XC :thumbsup:


----------



## HighDive (Nov 12, 2007)

*My Cheap Ride*

Frame Size & Color: Large Gray
* Fork:Marzocchi Bomber Z-4
* Brakes:Avid Mechanical BB7 185mm
* Cranks:Shimano Deore HollowTech
* Front Derailleureore LX
* Rear Derailleur:Shimano Deore XT SGS
* Pedals:Shimano Clipless
* Stem:Koski
* Handlebar:Koski
* Seatpost:FSA
* Saddle:Selle Italia San Marco
* Bottom Bracket:Shimano BB-ES70
* Cassette:Shimano Deore XT 9 Speed
* Headset:WTB Momentum Comp ST
* Grips:Lizards
* Front Tire:Maxxis Minion DH 2.35
* Front Rim:WTB SpeedDisc
* Front Hub/Skewereore XT
* Rear Tire:WTB EnduroRaptor
* Rear Rim:WTB SpeedDisc
* Rear Hub/Skewereore XT
* Weight


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Again nice bike but erm...that is NOT an AM bike! It is an XC bike designed for XC riding and you are posting that bike in an AM bike thread.

Nice show...thanks for coming.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

You could ride that bike all over a mountain. I'd call it "all mountain." It is a decent bike. It is certainly not an XC weight weenie race bike, nor is it a freeride bike...so...isn't it "all mountain?"

I'm not trying to fight, but there is no XC hardtail forum, so if HighDive wants to post it here, why not?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nothin wrong with a AM HT heck that frame could rock AM. People seem to feel a AM bike has to cost a arm an a leg to be worthy, heck this dude may spank 70% of the posers here that have spent $5,000 for there rig. Take into consideration of the nut holding the bar not just the bike. :rockon:


----------



## HighDive (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks Fella's*

I figured it wasn't up to spec for most of you guys...but...what can I say? The way I figure it...if ya ride it slow enough...they're all AM.

Actually...I had an extreme AM/DH bike that assisted me in breaking my left arm in three places from the elbow to the wrist as well as SEVERALY hyper-extending the index and middle finder of the same arm. So I traded 'er in for something a bit less extreme and more the pace for my 44 year old ass.
And thanks for not dissing me too bad. Have a great weekend fella's.
_*:thumbsup: *_


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

HighDive said:


> I figured it wasn't up to spec for most of you guys...but...what can I say? The way I figure it...if ya ride it slow enough...they're all AM.
> 
> Actually...I had an extreme AM/DH bike that assisted me in breaking my left arm in three places from the elbow to the wrist as well as SEVERALY hyper-extending the index and middle finder of the same arm. So I traded 'er in for something a bit less extreme and more the pace for my 44 year old ass.
> And thanks for not dissing me too bad. Have a great weekend fella's.
> _*:thumbsup: *_


Your still young at 44 im five Oh. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I never stated that it was a bad bike!

I never stated that it HAD to be a weight weenie bike to qualify for XC...!

I also never said that bikes HAVE to be expensive or even partially expensive to qualify as AM.

I said that its not AM because of the way he has made and set up his bike. You could use that SAME frame and change the parts on it (NO, not expensive) to make it more AM orientated. But more importantly the frame angles and numbers are not even close to AM.

QED...it is not an AM MTB. Although in saying that, I could take my friends daughters tricycle and ride that fukcer up the MT and call it AM too bro, yeah!!!!!

And I know your not trying to be a nob or start a E-Fight, so dont worry, E-Debates are the best if you know how to do them.



RideFaster said:


> You could ride that bike all over a mountain. I'd call it "all mountain." It is a decent bike. It is certainly not an XC weight weenie race bike, nor is it a freeride bike...so...isn't it "all mountain?"
> 
> I'm not trying to fight, but there is no XC hardtail forum, so if HighDive wants to post it here, why not?


----------



## hiredassassin (Aug 21, 2008)

*just finished last week *

Cannondale Prophet - had intended to build something a bit more heavy duty than my old XC bike by buying a heavier frame and fork and swapping everything over... in the end the ONLY part that came over from the old bike was the seatpost and seat!.. will probably change them soon too!

Been very sick and only had it out for one ride so far.... fun 


Frame Size & Color: M raw aluminium
Shock: Fox float R
Fork: 08 marzocchi 55 ATA 115-165cm
Brakes: Hayes Stroker carbon - shimano XT centrelock rotors - 8inch front/6 rear
Cranks: 08 shimano xt
Front Derailleur: 08 shimano xt
Rear Derailleur: 08 shimano xt shadow
Pedals: V8s
Stem: easton EA70
Handlebar: Answer protaper 2 inch rise (might swap for a 1 inch)
Seatpost: giant carbon
Saddle: WTB something (wanna change)
Bottom Bracket: shimano xt
Cassette: sram PG990
Chain: XTR
Headset: FSA onepointfive
Grips: ?
Front Tire: Maxis Ignitor tubeless
Front Rim: 08 Shimano XT
Front Hub/Skewer: 08 Shimano XT - marz 20mm QR
Rear Tire: Maxis Ignitor tubeless
Rear Rim: 08 Shimano XT
Rear Hub/Skewer: 08 Shimano XT
Weight: not too sure - not too heavy, not too light

















-16+5


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Kickass build!

...but you might want to take the wrench out of the fork


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

hiredassassin said:


> Cannondale Prophet - fun


:eekster: Simply put, this is the best looking Prophet I've ever seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

Black RONIN said:


> :eekster: Simply put, this is the best looking Prophet I've ever seen! :thumbsup:


I second this ... Daaaamnnn :thumbsup:


----------



## hiredassassin (Aug 21, 2008)

rabidweasel999 said:


> Kickass build!
> 
> ...but you might want to take the wrench out of the fork


cheers for the comments fellas :thumbsup:

you're talking bout the QR lever yeah?

ANYONE know how to make this point the right way (ie. backwards?)?? It sits in the right spot when theres no wheel in the fork, but put a wheel in and look where it sits!

I've searched for the answer but cannot seem to find it anyway. the manual that came with the forks is useless, and marzocchi wont answer me. Some people have said that the lever is on a ratchet, but i cant get it to budge. i dont wanna over tighten it all and break something...

anyway - rode to work today. this makes for a great urban assault rig! smoooooth.


----------



## sidetone (Aug 24, 2008)

*Cube AMS 125 Special Edition*

My new AM bike, arrived today via UPS.
Not had a chance to ride it yet, as the missus was out and I had to look after the kids...









All XT
Fox Talas RLC
DT Swiss XRC180
Magura Louise
Easton EA50 Lowriser
Syntace F139


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice, tell us how she rides when you've had a chance to take her for a spin, I wanted a Cube but couldn't justify it without trying first and there aren't any Cube dealers round here.:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

huge headtube.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

hiredassassin said:


> cheers for the comments fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> you're talking bout the QR lever yeah?
> 
> ...


That looks EXACTLY like an Allen key. Weirdest QR ever. :eekster:


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*My Cannondale Rize Three (US)*

My baby..... I love this bike sooooooooo much I can't describe it.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Is that the carbon Rize?


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*Nope*

Top of the line ALU model. US Rize Three is alloy.:thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Very nice! What's the weight like?


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*My setup*

My setup is 28 lbs without seat bag and tire pump.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

saturnine said:


> huge headtube.


and huge (long) stem!

lots of more XCish and not so much AM bikes showing up on this thread lately...

Cool bikes though


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Let me change that by giving some good axamples of AM and FR with some new alterations on my rig. Its far lighter than my previous 07 X

Pics:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sexy brakes there Sim, you have a weight for that Reign X? Your build pars are similar to my '05 but my bike feels like a tank.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh boy do I LOVE those floating rotors and they are better than the Shimano variation, albiet heavier by a smidgen. I dont mind a minor weight gain if I gain more in performance though.

With the upgrades I have not weighed it yet, but it was previously almost on par with my 06 Reign...But for a FR rig its light. Ill try and get an accurate weight later when I have time. I have alot of carbon this and that on there with titanium bolts and bearing here and there to scale down small amounts of weight without the sacrifice to strenght too much.

But in 2010...this will be retired for only a project bike and the new version will be the steed for a long time..


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

RM Slayer as seen at the Peaslake village day&#8230;


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Rocky Mt Rocks...

How are you liking the Maxxis thus far in the muddy cruddy scenarios...?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> Rocky Mt Rocks...
> 
> How are you liking the Maxxis thus far in the muddy cruddy scenarios...?


Should have said the Slayer wasn't mine, my Slayer is a 2002 model. What I can say is that quite a few people ride with those tires round here so the must be pretty good.:thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Check out page 2-3 on the Lapierre thread, someone has nicely posted most of the 2009 range. Meanwhile here are a couple of pics I took of the Zetsy 514 test bike my LBS gave me for a few minutes while they tried to figure out why my new tires had come in the wrong size.:thumbsup: 





















And the 09 Zesty 514 for good measure...


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Still more XC than AM, but I thought I'd share anyway :thumbsup: .


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

saturnine said:


> huge headtube.


Nah, that is just because it uses a semi-integrated headset (like Giant etc). If you consider a "normal" headtube with a "normal" press-fit headset you get the same stackheight. Better design philosophy IMO. Just too bad you get a narrow selection of semi-integrated headsets


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

antonio said:


> Still more XC than AM, but I thought I'd share anyway :thumbsup: .


looks great, Ant! :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

antonio said:


> Still more XC than AM, but I thought I'd share anyway :thumbsup: .


Setups like that one totally own it in my book...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

antonio said:


> Still more XC than AM, but I thought I'd share anyway :thumbsup: .


Naw man, thats squarely in the AM category if you ask me. I love the Pike on the Trance X! That thing has got to be a singletrack shredding machine!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah its an XC machine but with the numbers and set up you have that beast can easily be used in AM of course. 
Just might want to lower your seat a bit so you dont get naffed in the nuts though in AM scenarios.

I think the pike is also a good choice for that bike aswell.

Boy do I love that paint job...NICE.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

antonio said:


> Still more XC than AM, but I thought I'd share anyway :thumbsup: .


Awesome set up there ant another great build out of your stable. :rockon:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, all.



Sim2u said:


> Just might want to lower your seat a bit so you dont get naffed in the nuts though in AM scenarios.


Yup, I realized it was a little high the hard way on tonights ride. 

Ant


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

Uhh, just got the 2009 Trance X frame - first ride yesterday after finally building it up. Looks pretty much like yours of course, except not  It is nice, I like the 140 mm forks (I got the 2009 Revelation 20 mm instead of the pike, but it is kinda the same deal).

Looks good, Antonio!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

MoMaTo said:


> Uhh, just got the 2009 Trance X frame - first ride yesterday after finally building it up. Looks pretty much like yours of course, except not  It is nice, I like the 140 mm forks (I got the 2009 Revelation 20 mm instead of the pike, but it is kinda the same deal).
> 
> Looks good, Antonio!


You have an 09 Trance X with an 09 Rev 20mm!?!

I demand pics!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yep...pics would be nice.


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

I know ;-) But the misses went away with my camera. Well, have a crappy cell-phone pic of the frame  
Yes, 09 Rev 20 mm, Full XTR, Chris King/XM819/Revolution, Thomson stem/post, WCS carbon riser etc. I promise pics ASAP.


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

that didn't go well...


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

**** me... 
Here's a link instead: http://picasaweb.google.com/Ostetorben/Diverse#5242084683682647202


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks just like Ant's, maybe it's something to do with lighting and the lack of an 09 Fox sticker, I look forward to seeing it built up with those nice Oro's though&#8230;:thumbsup:


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> Looks just like Ant's, maybe it's something to do with lighting and the lack of an 09 Fox sticker, I look forward to seeing it built up with those nice Oro's though&#8230;:thumbsup:


Nah, his is an '08 X1 (and thus with an RP2 shock I believe?). Mine is a bare X frame-set with the RP23 shock (same frame as the X0).

But I think I must correct myself - the graphic on mine is '08. However, the frames are the same from '08 to '09. I cannot even find the '09 as a frameset anywhere. I can change the FOX sticker and it will be totally '09 

This is similar to my frame but in another colour: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/1320/29437/

Those Oros were on my Commencal, they are sold  This one's got XTR all over. Much easier to bleed etc.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

MoMaTo said:


> that didn't go well...


here's your pic, MoMaTo


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

crisillo said:


> here's your pic, MoMaTo


Yes, sometimes linking to Picasa gets screwed up - thanks. Note the lack of graphics on the seat tube - hence a 2008 frame. Sorry. Same, but different


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

My newest AM machine

2008 Turner Sultan


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SSINGA said:


> My newest AM machine
> 
> 2008 Turner Sultan


Wowzerz that is *Pimpalicious* :rockon:


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice, and very nice pic 



SSINGA said:


>


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Not mine but I'm sure it will make its little contribution to pools of drool on the towel covering your keyboards&#8230;










Do you guys think my Trance counts a all mountain if I ride an all mountain route and now it has a bash guard, flat pedals, and tougher tires with more grip? Oh well, I'll post anyway seeing as how this thread has slowed down recently&#8230;


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's my two contributions:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

That is a very beautiful frame...*seriously* beautiful lines, nice color scheme*. In that context* *I would not buy* another bike* T*hats a trail b*urner* for sure and its almost art work lol, *hang it* on the wall if it *ever* gets smashed because it would still look leagues better than man*y* of *t*he over-the-top suspens*i*on doppelgangers atte*m*pts at making on*e* lol. he he he...:thumbsup:



crisillo said:


> here's your pic, MoMaTo


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello EGF.


How about that Alfine hub?
Does it sustain a AM use?
How heavy the system is? And the transmission range? Is it suitable to MTB, and climb big hills?

bye!:thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tkul said:


> Hello EGF.
> 
> How about that Alfine hub?
> Does it sustain a AM use?
> ...


More info on my blog. I'm running a 18T/32T combo, a few people on here seem to have different ideas of the exact range but I'm going to go with What Mountain Bike on this and say it's equivalent to a 10-29 cassette with my setup. It's roughly 200g heavier than a normal XT setup but 200g lighter than a Rohloff at 1590g for the Alfine setup. I'm not trying to break it like some of the other users on here (they failed BTW) and I've only had a it for a few weeks but barring a little rattling on really rough sections it seems to cope really well with all mountain riding. Shimano has said it's fine for light XC but a few people have proved that it's up to more than that. So far I haven't found any hills that I can't get up on this that I could on my old setup which was something that I was worried about and it seems to have a high enough range for faster XC riding too. It also comes pretty much ready to ride unlike the Rohloff which takes a lot of breaking in. in short I'd be happy to ride it for all mountain.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> More info on my blog. I'm running a 18T/32T combo, a few people on here seem to have different ideas of the exact range but I'm going to go with What Mountain Bike on this and say it's equivalent to a 10-29 cassette with my setup. It's roughly 200g heavier than a normal XT setup but 200g lighter than a Rohloff at 1590g for the Alfine setup. I'm not trying to break it like some of the other users on here (they failed BTW) and I've only had a it for a few weeks but barring a little rattling on really rough sections it seems to cope really well with all mountain riding. Shimano has said it's fine for light XC but a few people have proved that it's up to more than that. So far I haven't found any hills that I can't get up on this that I could on my old setup which was something that I was worried about and it seems to have a high enough range for faster XC riding too. It also comes pretty much ready to ride unlike the Rohloff which takes a lot of breaking in. in short I'd be happy to ride it for all mountain.:thumbsup:


Thanks!
Being a lot cheaper than Rohloff (but it`s a different ball game - at least to me / range of gears much more wider on the Rohloff), it is a real contender for a maintenance free/real "simple" mtb.
A singlechainring-cog bike!


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Boulder Pilot said:


> Here's my two contributions:


Dewd....you're going to have to comment on the ride of that DW Turner!!!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

It Looks like an uglier Giant...{insert cheeky smile}


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> It Looks like an uglier Giant...{insert cheeky smile}


I was thinking it looks like a "build it at home" trance X... 

I'm sure it will ride great, and it would be interesting to see what the weight difference would be...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I have to say I am a HUGE fan of the fluid forming tech, not only is it strategically stronger but it also looks very beautiful if used in the appropriate manner. In many cases form follws function and when you know the rules they are sometimes more effective to be broken. Yet other companies who just do not get it, think function follows form and we get some bloody franken-bike monstrosity that has some great engineering attributes but fail as a whole for a slew of reason, all of which may not just relate to form.

I mean, I know we are talking about a bikes and all...but just to look at the whole frame^kit of the reign/ trances...they are as simplistic as one can make them based on the suspension ethos as well as strenght Vs weight etc... Yet they really are, as a whole, an amazingly pleasing design that picks up on many trail philosphies as well as what is considered to be a modern trail tool that looks great and rides better.

I mean that top tube alone is just a designers asthetic bliss, I could not make that any better other than minor refinements or just completely apply a different penant of ID design to it, which would make it different.

Some companies are content to just weld one tube to another in the most BORING strategic fashion while applying some gizmo of suspension funkyness to it and slap a name on it while assuming the suspension tech BS is enough to sell it long term. Oh bugger, is'nt that what TE does...? No, can't be, he has help to do that...? 

{Insert another cheeky bugger smile}


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

There's a post from someone who rode a DW Sultan today at interbike and the rear triangle looks allot different. Is the DW 5 spot above a proto???

As I said earlier, it would be interesting to compare weights. If the "erector set" look cuts 1/2 a pound or something than it would look allot better to me!!!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

It could be a proto...from the previous pic, the whole rear end looks as if its unfinished, if I could say that in such B&W simplistic terms. Perhaps the model you saw is THE finalized version, I cant say?

But that rear appears as if it needs FAR more refinement - which may have already happened by now...?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

It's a little dirty from Bootleg dust, but here is apparently DT's own 5 spot. The rear triangle looks much cleaner, (as in finished), but the caption says it's still a pre-production model and that his was painted black...


----------



## ThePunisher (Feb 15, 2006)

not mine, but from the Giant forum


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

ThePunisher said:


> not mine, but from the Giant forum


MY OH MY! :eekster:


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

Is that an 09 Reign? non X?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Cata1yst said:


> Is that an 09 Reign? non X?


yeah that's my new steed. 09 Giant Reign 0 (not the X) :thumbsup:

29lbs of pure fun!


----------



## JoeDesperado (Feb 5, 2006)

great looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Acadian, how do you like the Elixirs? Are those the CR Carbon? And what about the bike itself? Is it a good climber and descender? I think this bike might as well be a killer on the trails! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiksa_na_Maxa (Oct 3, 2006)

My brand new XC/Trail machine. It ride like dream. I'm so happy

ke​


----------



## golfinjoe24 (Mar 6, 2008)

Frame Size & Color:Specialized P All Mountain 17", Red
* Fork: soon to be a Fox Vanilla
* Brakes: Juicy Elixir 203mm F and 185mm R
* Cranks:Truvative Blaze
* Front Derailleur: x-7
* Rear Derailleur:x-9
* Pedals: Wingilo
* Stem: Truvative XR
* Handlebar: Truvative Hossfeller
* Seatpost: Specialized
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Truvative Howitzer
* Cassette: Shimano
* Headset:Chris King 1 1/8 threadless Red and Blue
* Grips: red Salsa Juego
* Front Tire: Specialized Pro chunder
* Front Rim: Bontrager
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano deore
* Rear Tire: Specialized Pro Resolutions
* Rear Rim: Alexrims
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimino
* Weight


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Acadian said:


> yeah that's my new steed. 09 Giant Reign 0 (not the X) :thumbsup:
> 
> 29lbs of pure fun!


How does the 160mm fork go on it? I read the 09 came with a 150mm fork as stock for the first time so I imagine it's not hugely different, but would like to know all the same.

Are you thinking about putting a longer stroke shock in as well to bring the rear travel up to match the front?

(sorry - lots of Q's because I'm hoping to build up something similar next year)


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Black RONIN said:


> Acadian, how do you like the Elixirs? Are those the CR Carbon? And what about the bike itself? Is it a good climber and descender? I think this bike might as well be a killer on the trails! :thumbsup:


The Elixir CR's (yes I have the Carbon) are great. I'm using 160mm rotors front/back and they are crazy strong. Actually almost too strong - might have to try organic pads.

as expected from the Maestro - the Reign is one efficient pedaller. Both up and down. my bike is pretty slack in it's current configuration, so it makes for a stable ride down the steeps. :thumbsup:



nuclear_powered said:


> How does the 160mm fork go on it? I read the 09 came with a 150mm fork as stock for the first time so I imagine it's not hugely different, but would like to know all the same.
> 
> Are you thinking about putting a longer stroke shock in as well to bring the rear travel up to match the front?
> 
> (sorry - lots of Q's because I'm hoping to build up something similar next year)


Actually the 09 Reign comes with a 140mm fork (5.5") fork. The Lyrik balances it out nicely. I have no plan on using a longer stroke shock - 6" is plenty and I don't want to throw off the current geo, especially the BB height (don't want it any higher).


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Acadian said:


> Actually the 09 Reign comes with a 140mm fork (5.5") fork. The Lyrik balances it out nicely. I have no plan on using a longer stroke shock - 6" is plenty and I don't want to throw off the current geo, especially the BB height (don't want it any higher).


Sorry - my mistake. I thought that new 15QR talas was 150mm (I think the new Scott Genius says it's 150).
As for shock changes, I'm pretty sure that putting in a longer stroke shock doesn't affect the geo. Changing the e2e will affect it, but same e2e and longer stroke just adds more travel. Reign has 7.875 x 2 shock. According to some of the posts on this thread if you put a 7.875 x 2.25 shock in there you won't change the geo, you'll just get an extra 0.7in of travel. I read on a separate thread that this has been pulled off by quite a few people. Anyway, just an idea. Your bike's pretty damn fine as it is anyway.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Sorry - my mistake. I thought that new 15QR talas was 150mm (I think the new Scott Genius says it's 150).
> As for shock changes, I'm pretty sure that putting in a longer stroke shock doesn't affect the geo. Changing the e2e will affect it, but same e2e and longer stroke just adds more travel. Reign has 7.875 x 2 shock. According to some of the posts on this thread if you put a 7.875 x 2.25 shock in there you won't change the geo, you'll just get an extra 0.7in of travel. I read on a separate thread that this has been pulled off by quite a few people. Anyway, just an idea. Your bike's pretty damn fine as it is anyway.


There is a 150mm Fox 32 Talas - that's probably what comes on the Scott.

sorry I assume you meant a longer stroke + i<>i.

but just so you know, the shock on the 09 Reign is 7.875 x 2.25, not 7.875 x 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

How height is the BB?
nice Reing


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Tkul said:


> How height is the BB?
> nice Reing


just a bit over 14" - so it's not bad.

still a bit lower than my Nomad.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: 2007 Stumpjumper FSR Expert, 19", Purple
* Fork: Fox Talas RL 100-120-140mm
* Shock: Fox Float R w/brainfade
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7, 203 front 185 rear
* Cranks: Shimano M-760 XT Hollowtech II
* Front Derailleur: Shimano M581 LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0, 9-speed, long cage
* Shifters: SRAM X.0
* Pedals: Shimano M520
* Stem: Specialized 100mm
* Handlebar: Specialized XC low rise 6°-up 8°-back 620mm wide
* Seatpost: Joplin R
* Saddle: Specialized BG Rival
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano HollowTech II External Bearings
* Cassette: Shimano HG50, 9-speed, 11/34t
* Headset: Aheadset 1 1/8 threadless
* Grips: Ergon G-1
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire XC Pro
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Azonic Outlaw
* Weight: ??? (wheels are very heavy)


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

*My first AM rig!*










Just got done building her up last night. Stripped an original Rize 5 down to the frame. Installed a Fox RP2, a Rock Shox Revelation, and all the parts from my hard tail. I had originally left the stock Tora fork on there as a place holder and it came in at 28.8 lbs - after removing that pig and installing the Revelation it's down to 27.7 lbs. I should think that after a wheel set upgrade, Mavic Crossmax STs, a ti rail version of my current saddle, and a thomson seat post I should be very close to my goal of an even 27 lbs - not bad for a non-carbon AM rig - should still be race able in the right terrain too. I may even trade out my UST tires for racing, we'll see.

Current specs:

Frame Rize, 130 mm
Fork RockShox Revelation 130 mm
Rear Shock FOX Float RP2
Rims FSA XC 300** 
Hubs FSA**
Tires Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 ust R, Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 ust F
Pedals Shimano XTR
Crank Shimano XT
Chain Shimano XT
Rear Cogs Shimano XT
Bottom Bracket Shimano outboard XTR
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur SRAM X-9
Shifters SRAM X.0 twist shift
Handlebars Easton Monkey Lite XC
Stem Thomson 100mm, 31.8
Headset Cannondale Orbit Z 1.5"
Brakeset Shimano XT F, XTR R caliper
Brakelevers Shimano XT
Saddle WTB Rocket V Cro Mo Rails **
Seat Post Cannondale Alloy**

**change pending soon 

I didn't like the Saffron color at first but now built up with some better parts it's really starting to grow on me. I'm really excited about being on a Cannondale again, this will help me realize my main goal of next year's MTB season - to have more fun! I think I will also do the handful of endurance races that I had planned and possibly some Super D races!










Of course the day after I build it up it's a grey rainy day. Looks like it might stop long enough for me to dial it in on some fire roads or well draining trails. I'll certainly be updating this thread as I spend time on the bike. The initial parking lot test was great! LOL, it went down a small set of stairs very well! Should be a fast bike over all, I'm looking forward to hitting the descents again!

Ok... I have to go ride this thing!


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

*The love of my life!*

My knolly DT

Knolly Delirium T
Pike 454 dual air
Cane Creek Double XC Headset
DT swiss rims and spokes
Hope Pro II hubs
Formula K24 brakes/ 8" F&R
Shimano SLX Dual crankset
E-13 DRS & Bash guard
Specialized Low Pro Mag II pedals
RaceFace Atlas AM handle bar/stem
ODI lockon grips
Specialized Eduro Pro 2.3"
Crappy seat, rear derailer, casset


----------



## jimbvrly (Jan 3, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=452545&highlight=sinister

Link to mine.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jimbvrly said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=452545&highlight=sinister
> 
> Link to mine.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

stiingya said:


> Is the DW 5 spot above a proto???


Yes it is a proto.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

It's not as ugly as a Giant.


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*my 2007 575*

build: size L 2007
lyrik u turn, dhx air 5.0
formula oro k24 w/ goodridge hoses
dt swiss 5.1's, marz. front hub and xt rear
thomson 70mm stem
race face atlas low rise am bars
odi lock on's
x9 shifters, rear der. lx front
truvativ stylo bb and cranks
time atac z pedals.
generic post w/ salsa clamp and wtb seat.

posted this in the 575 set up thread but will try to change the pic sizes....hope this works.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Acadian said:


> The Elixir CR's (yes I have the Carbon) are great. I'm using 160mm rotors front/back and they are crazy strong. Actually almost too strong - might have to try organic pads.


So you think if going 185 in front would be too much in terms of stopping power? So far, I'm using XTR w/ 180 rotor in the front of my 575, and have been pleased with the power and modulation, almost feels like having ABS! But I want to try these new Elixirs, so, from your experience with them, you think going 160/160 would do for a 27 lbs bike like a BLT2? And on a 30+ pound bike, like a Nomad, the 185 would fit better? Is their modulation better than the older Juicys?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Black RONIN said:


> So you think if going 185 in front would be too much in terms of stopping power? So far, I'm using XTR w/ 180 rotor in the front of my 575, and have been pleased with the power and modulation, almost feels like having ABS! But I want to try these new Elixirs, so, from your experience with them, you think going 160/160 would do for a 27 lbs bike like a BLT2? And on a 30+ pound bike, like a Nomad, the 185 would fit better? Is their modulation better than the older Juicys?


I am using Elixir CRs on my '08 HiFi Deluxe, 185mm front, 160mm rear (w/ the G3 rotors), with the stock pads - which are the sintered version I believe... My bike weighs 27.6 lbs, I'm about 195 geared up. I definitely wouldn't not say *too* powerful. IMO, never too much power, unless modulation is poor. My Juicy 5's previously were 185/160 as well G2 rotors (stock brakes), and the modulation wasn't as good, so would be grabby if you stabbed them on a panic stop... The beauty of the Elixir CRs is the modulation is SO good - gives you much better control to prevent lockup. Because the modulation is so much better than the Juicys, the initial impression is they are not as powerful, but that is very deceiving. Much more precision in brake pressure. I highly recommend them. I would say stay with 185/160 unless you are wanting to save grams. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThePunisher (Feb 15, 2006)

Boulder Pilot said:


> It's not as ugly as a Giant.


that's subjective.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Boulder Pilot said:


> It's not as ugly as a Giant IMO.


I edited your post so it sounds like an opinion rather than fact. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

.....?.....


----------



## Black_Aypim (Sep 11, 2006)

Ibis Eddy Orange, full XTR with SRAM X.0 triggers and rear derrailleur. A new Fox Vanilla RLC 140 just arrives today, this one in photo is of a friend.


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

DUDE! That is perfect! Lovely colour, the carbon parts and the Thomson matches perfectly. Congratulations


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

*My Giant Trance custom*

....and here is my Trance X that I have been building, finally got the wheels done.

Specs:
Trance X, RP23
2009 Rock Shox Revelation 140 mm w. U-Turn and Maxle Lite
XTR brakes, shifters, front der., cranks
XT Shadow RD (don't want the carbon cage)
Time ATAC ROC pedals
Thomson stem/seatpost, Rithchey WCS carbon rizer.
Chris King 20 mm hub set with DT Revolution spokes and XM819 rims
Conti Mountain King 2.4 UST tires
Specialized Phenom SL saddle


----------



## Nexeo (Jun 1, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: 19" Brushed Silver/Grey
* Fork: Fox Float 32 RL 140mm
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 3
* Cranks: Truvativ ?
* Front Derailleur: E.13 SRS Chain Guide
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9
* Pedals: DMR V8
* Stem: Truvativ
* Handlebar: Truvativ
* Seatpost: Easton EA30
* Saddle: WTB SpeedV
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ PowerSpline
* Cassette: SunRace JuJu
* Headset: FSA M9
* Grips: WTB
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf
* Front Rim: WTB SpeedDisc
* Front Hub/Skewer: ?
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf
* Rear Rim: WTB SpeedDisc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: ?
* Weight: ~32lbs


----------



## Beau Bennett (Oct 21, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: Intense 6.6, Large, Raw
* Fork: Fox Talas 36 RC2
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Seven (205 mm front & rear)
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas w/ e. thirteen basher
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Pedals: Shimano 505
* Stem: Easton AM Vice
* Handlebar: Easton EA50
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Rocky MTN
* Grips: ODI Rouge
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Tubeless
* Front Rim: Shimano Deore XT
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Tire: Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Rim: Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Hub: Shimano Deore XT


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice Intense . What's Your experience with those XT wheels? I'm mostly interested in strenght and durability (I'm considering getting them myself). Are there any nasty issues, or are theyworking as they should?


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*My Custom Blur LT2*

Spec??? Stuff
Weight??? no idea
Value??? * Priceless!!! *


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a little promo for visiting my Flickr photos, none of these are mine but I'm sure some of you guys will like them&#8230;:thumbsup:


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Not gonna lie. I drooled a little bit on my keyboard. And I'm not ashamed in the least.


----------



## dUTO (Feb 7, 2008)

*Some "dark" updates to my Rocky:*

Hi!

Updated with a coil Pike, DHX 3.0, Woodman 50mm stem, Protaper handlebar, . . . The DHX keeps the bike much more balanced to the Pike.

SALUD!!!


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Upgraded and updated*

Just added the Lyrik and the wheels and am still happy with the weight.
'04 FXR


----------



## hiredassassin (Aug 21, 2008)

eltazar said:


> Nice Intense . What's Your experience with those XT wheels? I'm mostly interested in strenght and durability (I'm considering getting them myself). Are there any nasty issues, or are theyworking as they should?


I've got the same rims and i reckon they're great.

I'm a heavy bugger (95+ kg) and not a tidy rider, so they cop their fair share of bumps and blows + 4-5 foot drop-offs and jumps with no issues yet (been running them for about 3-4 months) I also do a lot of urban riding with these (including big drops and lots of steps).

+ they look awesome  (nice little annodised bit everywhere) and they don't weight a tonne!

2 x:thumbsup: from me.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

EGF168 said:


>




Tires=poop


----------



## Codad 4 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Hello Moto*

look what i got  all stock but the cheap o seat that i like... cause really i cant do much better. Somewhere like 30 lbs.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

chelboed said:


> Tires=poop


My LBS has a huge stack of tires from Lapierre's, they always come with crap tires for the purpose.


----------



## lostmike (Sep 18, 2008)

*what goes up must come down...*

06 - Kona CoilAir (L) - Hot-Rod Black (Spray Paint)
• Rear Shock: 06 DHX Air 5.0 ( with low Volume Air Sleeve )
• Fork: 07 Marz. All Mountain One 
• Brakes: Old Hayes (Kona Orange) 8"front 6"rear 
• Bottom Bracket: FSA isis Plat-Pro
• Cranks: FSA V-Drive X.
• 3 Chainrings: 34 (Salsa) 32 (RaceFace) 22 (Shimano)
• Shifters: XT 750s
• Front Derailleur: XT
• Rear Derailleur: XT
• Cassette: XT 11-34
• Chain: Shimano HG93
• Pedals: Shimano DX647
• Grips: ODI
• Handlebar: Easton EA 70
• Headset: C-King
• Stem: Thomson X4
• Seatpost: Thomson
• Seat Clamp: Zion
• Saddle: WTB Pure V
• Front Tire: Maxxis Minion 2.35 Folding front
• Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion 2.35 Folding front
• Front Rim: Mavic Dee Traxx
• Rear Rim: Mavic Dee Traxx
• Front Hub: Mavic Dee Traxx / 20mm
• Rear Hub: DT Swiss / QR
• Weight: 666


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Codad 4 said:


> look what i got  all stock but the cheap o seat that i like... cause really i cant do much better. Somewhere like 30 lbs.


Holy pimpaliscious! That thing looks sweet.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Gary Fisher Fat Possum XO......


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Fan of many of the bikes on this forum. Have spammed this elsewhere, but not in this thread so here's my 07 Reign 1.


----------



## Codad 4 (Apr 17, 2007)

j fox...

OMG love the paint. looks simple and sharp. i useally like the kink to be an offset color, but the all black is pimp... with yellow cables even.

that was my first choice bike... but i got a hell of a deal on the Moto there, which i love as well.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Codad 4: Moto would be mine if I could throw the cash at it!!! Wanna swap?!!


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Fox, where are those trails? Looks like fun man


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

the pics come from three different trails around australia sydney


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Lev said:


> Hey Fox, where are those trails? Looks like fun man


Hey Lev, the trails are in Sydney. Manly Dam, Loftus and Lucas Heights are my haunts so far.

A few more pics of the trails:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the excellent pics Justin, I will be going to Sydney this year in December the 19th for both business and to spend Christmas with some friends for a change. Love to see some of those trails...Which one would you recommend as the best for extreme freeride and insane AM...? Thanks


----------



## Codad 4 (Apr 17, 2007)

fox: no thanks... unless you wanna take the payments too haha oh boy there are a ton

i need a dropper seat post for sure thou.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Codad 4 said:


> fox: no thanks... unless you wanna take the payments too haha
> i need a dropper seat post for sure thou.


Dropper seatpost is 100% essential. I use it sooo much.



Sim2u said:


> Love to see some of those trails...Which one would you recommend as the best for extreme freeride and insane AM...? Thanks


Lucky you! Weather will be great for your trip!

Check out this site:
http://www.trailflix.com.au

It has every single trail in Sydney with detailed directions. My main haunt is Manly Dam as it has a bit of something for everyone. It's really a must do trail. If you like more freaky AM/Freeride try Lucas Heights. I've yet to Try Oxford Falls and Red Hill but aparently they're pretty gnarly!


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

I've been hitting up Red Hill a bit recently as a change to the Dam and its probably got some of the more technical stuff readily accessible in the Sydney area. No structures that i know of, just LOTS of rock shelves and boulders with multiple line options. If you're starting to advance a bit Justin i'd definitely recommend a trip there. Only issue is its all shared use so keep an eye out for walkers and motocross riders.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

starship303: I've been meaning to try Red Hill for a while now. I'm pretty comfy with the Reign, it's almost perfect except for the low rise bars which feel a little too far away (I've got no more steerer tube to play with so I'll be trying a high rise bar soon). Red Hill is definitely on the cards!


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been whoring my bike, but here is one more pic:


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

****


----------



## stu.111 (Oct 21, 2008)

* Frame Size & Colour: Large: 20" Brushed Grey (but looks green to me)
* Fork: Fox 32 Talas RLC* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 
* Cranks: Raceface Deus XC
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-O 9 speed
* Pedals: Shimano M520
* Stem: Raceface Deus XC (70mm)
* Handlebar: Raceface Deus XC low rise
* Seatpost: Crank Brothers Joplin R 
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air
* Bottom Bracket: Raceface Deus XC
* Cassette: SRAM PG990 9 speed
* Headset: ?
* Grips: Giant lock-on metal
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion (26 x 2.35 - 42a)
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax ST
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmax ST
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller (26 x 2.35 - 42a)
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax ST
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic Crossmax ST
* Weight ?
* Bash guard: Black Spire Big Ring Protector
* Rear Shock: Fox Float RP23
* Shifters: SRAM X-9 trigger shift
* Chain: SRAM PC991


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

07 Jamis Dakar XLT built up from a take off frame.
07 Revelation fork, Fox FloatR shock
Sram X9 drivetrain, Stylo 2x9
Mavic 521 rims laced to cartrige hubs found in the bike shop. 

I built this bike up on a shoestring budget and it works and holds up well.

Sorry for the crappy pics I couldn't find my digi cam last night so I used my phone.

Got better pics up :thumbsup:


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

nicolai helius AM ...


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

My new whip...

Finished it up last night...still have to toss the new tires on and a few random things (thomson post 185mm rotors...)etc).


----------



## Beau Bennett (Oct 21, 2008)

eltazar said:


> Nice Intense . What's Your experience with those XT wheels? I'm mostly interested in strenght and durability (I'm considering getting them myself). Are there any nasty issues, or are theyworking as they should?


Sorry it took so long to reply.

After one season's use, I'm very pleased with the XT wheels. Great roll with no deficiencies noted from any big hits and drops. They still seem like new to me and in my opinion, they're difinitely worth the money.
My only complaint is that you have to have a special tool from Shimano to tighten the hubs. Once you get past that, I think you'll be happy with them. I don't see any reason to upgrade and I plan on keeping these wheels for the long haul.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice bike indeed...you DO need to get it all mucked up and dirty though.

You may wish to upgrade your rotor sized there matey...unless you are ONLY riding in generally small-ish XC type scenarios.

Because it is an AM light FR type set-up, I would recommend you try the 6"Rr and the 7" Fr rotor sizes. Just my OP though, so take it with a pinch of salt really if you want...:thumbsup:



tozovr said:


> My new whip...
> 
> Finished it up last night...still have to toss the new tires on and a few random things (thomson post 185mm rotors...)etc).


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Nice bike indeed...you DO need to get it all mucked up and dirty though.
> 
> You may wish to upgrade your rotor sized there matey...unless you are ONLY riding in generally small-ish XC type scenarios.
> 
> Because it is an AM light FR type set-up, I would recommend you try the 6"Rr and the 7" Fr rotor sizes. Just my OP though, so take it with a pinch of salt really if you want...:thumbsup:


Thanks!

both the codes came with 185's and like I first posted I just need to swap them on (Wheels from another build that had the 160s). had a looong ride yesterday and just couldn't bring myself to swap the rotors or put the pedals on...how sad is that?


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Sim2u said:


> Nice bike indeed...you DO need to get it all mucked up and dirty though.
> 
> You may wish to upgrade your rotor sized there matey...unless you are ONLY riding in generally small-ish XC type scenarios.
> 
> Because it is an AM light FR type set-up, I would recommend you try the 6"Rr and the 7" Fr rotor sizes. Just my OP though, so take it with a pinch of salt really if you want...:thumbsup:


I think it was clearly stated that he was going bigger on the rotors. I do that sometimes when I just look at the pictures.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha...guilty as charged. I did read some of the post of course but I have to admit that I WAS VERY distracted by the pics...Gomenasai (means sorry in Japanese - insert cheeky smiley)

What is even more silly really is that his answer was quoted in my post already...haw haw haw. Also, let us know if you find another way of limiting the Hammerschmits cable routing so that it is not "out there in space" so much, as welll as your thoughts on the product. Myself, when I tested it I thought of using a very small carbon pully wheel to bring the cable more towards the frame but I never had the OP due to it not being mine - only test product.


----------



## iamzap (Aug 20, 2008)

my 2009 Rize Four :thumbsup:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Ha ha ha ha...guilty as charged. I did read some of the post of course but I have to admit that I WAS VERY distracted by the pics...Gomenasai (means sorry in Japanese - insert cheeky smiley)
> 
> What is even more silly really is that his answer was quoted in my post already...haw haw haw. Also, let us know if you find another way of limiting the Hammerschmits cable routing so that it is not "out there in space" so much, as welll as your thoughts on the product. Myself, when I tested it I thought of using a very small carbon pully wheel to bring the cable more towards the frame but I never had the OP due to it not being mine - only test product.


Initially I thought about getting the cable closer to the frame but I don't think it will be an issue. Time will tell. Took it for a quick blast last night and it sure is a cool sensation shifting like that!

RJ


----------



## dUTO (Feb 7, 2008)

chinaman said:


> nicolai helius AM ...
> 
> View attachment 414803


Ay ay ay Nicolai... they´re very special to me

This one in particular seems to have tie adequate proportions of lightness and strength.

Congrats.

SALUD!!!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I found that when I rode and did some basic tricks the cable was caught on my lower pants as well as when I picked up the bike, hard cornering near brush or for transportation...it does get in the way and I can foresee you perhaps contemplating some form of cable inhibition or guide there. You do have to be carefull how you do that though as it does directly interfere with how it shifts...hence the small pulley - which is more a kind of small roller.

This is one of the smaller areas that they will perhaps improve with time...but yes your right, it is GREAT to shift like that at ANY time. It is the future in MANY ways and kudos to them for bringing into the light. It will get lighter and smaller with time which is why I will wait until the next gen comes out perhaps in 2010 - from what I hear( ?).

I know Shimano are blowing in their pants, but they had insight as to what they were planning...so what they bring to the table in direct comp to this will be interesting to see. Although they are perhaps waiting in the wind while also R&D-ing to see what the reaction and performace would be.



tozovr said:


> Initially I thought about getting the cable closer to the frame but I don't think it will be an issue. Time will tell. Took it for a quick blast last night and it sure is a cool sensation shifting like that!
> 
> RJ


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> I found that when I rode and did some basic tricks the cable was caught on my lower pants as well as when I picked up the bike, hard cornering near brush or for transportation...it does get in the way and I can foresee you perhaps contemplating some form of cable inhibition or guide there. You do have to be carefull how you do that though as it does directly interfere with how it shifts...hence the small pulley - which is more a kind of small roller.
> 
> This is one of the smaller areas that they will perhaps improve with time...but yes your right, it is GREAT to shift like that at ANY time. It is the future in MANY ways and kudos to them for bringing into the light. It will get lighter and smaller with time which is why I will wait until the next gen comes out perhaps in 2010 - from what I hear( ?).
> 
> I know Shimano are blowing in their pants, but they had insight as to what they were planning...so what they bring to the table in direct comp to this will be interesting to see. Although they are perhaps waiting in the wind while also R&D-ing to see what the reaction and performace would be.


Plan for friday evening and beers is to dremel out the cable stop and turn it into a guide for the complete housing...one ziptie near the bottom. At the end of the day it was free and I'm excited to ride with it...but if I find it offensive, into the parts box it goes LOL!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Before you dremel though...really plan what you need to do first. I would leave it be for now, simply take in its stride and wait until you have a really good design planned that is more stable than a zip tie trick, because the amount of pull on the cable may not work with a zip tie and then your buggered if you have already dremeled it.

Perhaps try something near that area without taking the cable stop off. I would feel really bad if you dremeled off the stop and your effort was rewarded with something that does not work.

Its perhaps better to leave the cable stop there, and and simply try some ideas. You could even make a new thread regarding this to see what other peeps thought about it and to see what ideas they had, I mention this because there are some peeps on here who are engineers and who are also industry...they may be able to give you a really good sollution there. Im just an ID designer and I do have some ideas as to how to go about it, yet I have no basic drawings yet to post up for you mate.

Err on the side of caution I would say...


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

AM/Mini DH rig
Frame : 2008 Heckler Medium White with Foxshox DHX 5.0 Coil
Fork : 2009 Fox Vanilla 36 RC2
Headset : Chris King Black
Brakes : Shimano SLX M665 
Crankset : Shimano SLX M660(36 tooth KCNC Bear Rings, Truvativ bashguard)
Front Derailleur : Shimano SLX
Rear Derailleur : SRAM X9 Mid Cage
Shifters : SRAM X.9
Cassette : Shimano SLX HG80
Chain : Shimano SLX HG73
Stem : Sunline V-One All Mountain 80mm
Bar : Ritchey WCS Carbon Low Rizer
Grips : Sunline lock-on
Seatpost : Truvativ XR 2 bolt 
Saddle : WTB Pure V 
Wheelset : Shimano XT M-776
Tires : Kenda Nevegal 2.1R/2.35F UST Tubeless Folding


----------



## PeteStew (Sep 19, 2007)

is it just me or is that cable in a bit of a dodgy place


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

PeteStew said:


> is it just me or is that cable in a bit of a dodgy place


It's really just the angle of the pic. The place where the cable comes into the setup is well protected by the bash. Check the side shot of the unit.

My Plan wasn't to saw off the cable stop. But to just hog it out with the dremel. This will 1; allow me to run a full housing as here in Maine we get slop and snow and muck. I always run full housings. 2; it will let me try to tie the housing to the down tube near where the housing goes into the setup. The hammerschmidt doesn't require much tension as opposed to what some may think. You can acutate it easily with your finger. I will just need to be carefull how far down towards the setup I get with tying it to the frame and I don't want too acute of a bend.

Just did a quick search and here is essentially what I'll be trying....


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

so you're going to be the guinea pig that's gonna tell the rest of us what to expect, right?


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

saturnine said:


> so you're going to be the guinea pig that's gonna tell the rest of us what to expect, right?


Story of my life LOL!

I sure will!

RJ


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Just added some Nokon housing and an e.13 bashguard. Now I need the weather to clear up so I can put it through it's paces


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

Judd97 said:


>


You might want to take a link of two out of your chain, looks like in that gear it could be a bit slapp-happy and remember to flick that itch switch to long travel mode before the downhill sections (I would always forget, and wonder why I was bouncing around like I was riding a 4 inch travel XC bike)


----------



## BradSC (Apr 27, 2007)

Just got this 2005 Kona Dawg last Monday and it's my first mountain bike. Don't know that much about its specs but I do love riding it :thumbsup:

* Frame Size & Color:* 19 in. Grey
* Fork:* Fox Vanilla RLC 130
* Brakes:* Hayes HFX 9
* Rear Derailleur: *Shimano Deore XT
*Front Tire: *2.4 Maxxis Advantage
* Front Rim:* Azonic Outlaw
*Rear Tire:* 2.4 Maxxis Advantage
* Rear Rim:* Azonic Outlaw
E.13 DRS


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

BradSC
maybe this frame is too big for you cause your seatpost is in the lowest position? or this is just your riding style?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

that is one seriously cnc'd stem...can not for the life of me see you breaking that anytime soon. nice bike and goodluck on the trails...welcome to the ddiction.


----------



## BradSC (Apr 27, 2007)

d.n.s said:


> BradSC
> maybe this frame is too big for you cause your seatpost is in the lowest position? or this is just your riding style?


I just had it that far down so it would fit in my car easier and I hadn't moved it back up yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Isn`t it a 20 or even 21` frame?
A 19 it doesn`t look like - 19 has some slope... have you measure


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

you might be measuring the from BB to centre of the top tube, kona measures from centre of the BB to the top of the seat tube.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Anyone else notice the rear brake line? Something else doesn't look right, I just dont
know what. Are those the stock rockers?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm having a hard time buying that it's a 19in frame. It looks more like a 21 or bigger.


----------



## BradSC (Apr 27, 2007)

chelboed said:


> I'm having a hard time buying that it's a 19in frame. It looks more like a 21 or bigger.


That's because it is indeed larger than a 19 in. frame. I don't have that much experience with mountain bikes and the seller had it listed as a 19 in. frame. I went and measured it after your guys' comments but wasn't sure where exactly to measure from, but it definitely is larger than a 19 in. frame. So Kona measures from the middle of the bb? I'll take some measurements to get an exact number. And yes, the rear brake line is a little tight.


----------



## BIGME (Aug 25, 2007)

Regardless of questionable dimensions and a tight line, I would like to say damn nice bike!! I am sure she will treat you well.

Welcome my friend.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: BIGME, LOVE the avatar! Going through the same thing right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, don't worry about what size it. It's fun to mention dimensions but it's just a number. Nice bike.


----------



## BIGME (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks HOG. Good luck and keep strong!!


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*What I consider the perfect AM Bike.....*

Don't you hate it when you get the bike just how you want it, and they change the frame???


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

YaMon said:


> Don't you hate it when you get the bike just how you want it, and they change the frame???


Yeah but don't you still have a bike, built and setup just perfectly for you? Who cares if the "new" one is different? You should be stoked and ride the thing for years regardless as to how many "improvements" are added.
I'm just amazed that they've been able to bring stuff back from the dead as new, making it fit their needs LOL. I mean why would you buy an '09 Whoodaddy if the '08 Is the same? Trek is amazing at this...something new every year....
"Megator, Megatee, Megatye, Megatwo. Everytime I click it's 9.95 to you!"


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Ya KNow...*



tozovr said:


> Yeah but don't you still have a bike, built and setup just perfectly for you? Who cares if the "new" on is different? You should be stoked and ride the thing for years regardless as to how many "improvements" are added.
> I'm just amazed that they've been able to bring stuff back from the dead as new, making it fit their needs LOL. I mean why would you buy an '09 Whoodaddy if the '08 Is the same? Trek is amazing at this...something new every year....
> "Megator, Megatee, Megatye, Megatwo. Everytime I click it's 9.95 to you!"


Dat is so Tru.....


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

AM Setup:
2007 Titus Motolite II
Conti Mountain King 2.4 Protection w/ Stans
2x9 w/ Nashbar Bashguard
X0 Rear D. X0 Shifters
Hayes Stroker Trail 6" rear 7" front
Cane Creek Zonos Wheels


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

are you sure, that`s AM with that SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long stem?


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Tkul said:


> are you sure, that`s AM with that SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long stem?


They were on sale. I picked up 4 of them from Blueskycycling.com for about $10 each.. So you think I should go shorter?


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*run the length that fits*

if the cockpit is comfortable and you have good control of the bike, keep it. I'm a big fan of strong stems and bars but if your riding style demands a longer stem, keep it. I think as top tubes got longer and riding position has gotten more upright, stems got shorter. But there's no rule that says you MUST go shorter. Kinda like risers, AM bikes don't all have to have risers either. I still have a flat bar on one of my AM bikes, a Salsa promoto.

If its a strong, quality stem and it gives you the bike control you need, keep it.

REEK


----------



## Hellpoker (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

That looks like a fun ride.


----------



## Hellpoker (Nov 16, 2008)

Very fun indeed! Dhx makes the remedy bulletproof <3


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

** Frame Size & Color:* 18" Kelley Green Transition Covert
** Fork:* Fox 32 Vanilla 140 RLC
** Brakes:* Avid Juicy 7's
** Cranks:* Truvativ Stylo
** Rear Derailleur:* SRAM x.9 Med cage
** Pedals:* Time ATAC
** Stem:* Truvativ Team 75mm
** Handlebar:* Truvativ Team Riser
** Seatpost:* Truvativ Team DC
** Saddle:* Transition Bike Co. AM saddle
** Cassette:* SRAM 11-32
** Headset:* FSA Orbit
** Grips:* ODI Cross Trainer X
** Wheels:* TBC Revolution AM Wheelset
**Tires:* Maxxis Ardents


From Covert!


From Covert!


From Covert!


From Covert!


----------



## Hellpoker (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

*Updates!*


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

YaMon, is that a Controltech FX stem on that Yeti?


----------



## Sampo69 (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's quick snap of My Lady!

Buildlist:
Medium Tracer VP
DT Swiss EXC 150 TA
Hope Tech M4 180/180
Syncros Gain HandleBar
Syncros AM 90mm Stem
Syncros Grips
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
WTB Laser v Team Saddle
XTR Single Ring crankset
Syncros bashring
Mavic XM819 rims
Nukeproof hubs
Conti MountainKing 2.4
Sram X.0 medium rear mech
Sram X.0 trigger
SRAM PG990 Cassette
KMC X9 Light Chain
NC-17 MG Magnesium Pedals

Weight is 29.2lbs / 13.2kg. Some old fishscale...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

The Gruitr is the Shizzle!!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Sampo69, that's strange. I thought it's got to be under 13 kg with that setup.

You don't have lots of heavy parts on there. Wheels, pedals, brakes, saddle, handlebar, that's all... then again, it sums to about 600 g overweight...


----------



## Sampo69 (Jun 10, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Sampo69, that's strange. I thought it's got to be under 13 kg with that setup.
> 
> You don't have lots of heavy parts on there. Wheels, pedals, brakes, saddle, handlebar, that's all... then again, it sums to about 600 g overweight...


Yeah, Its very strange. Did my setup in Competitive Cyclist bike builder and got 12.4kg.
It wasnt exact but very close to mine. But i think that Rapala's Fishscale tells some fishtales.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Sampo69 said:


> Weight is 29.2lbs / 13.2kg. Some old fishscale...


No way! Your fishscale is trying to hook ya!  It is probably a pound or two lighter. Get a digital scale, not a bathroom one either, or go down to your LBS and weight it down. This bike is set to fly! Just beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## hotton (Dec 15, 2008)

my iron horse maverick pro


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

there you go


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

quote=tozovr]








[/quote]

Fun looking bike tozovr how are those HS cranks working out for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I just checked their website. Suggested retail is $1300+ just for the Sinister frame. Why? In their own words there's nothing high tech about the frame.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Its inline with other bikes similar in that category/level why the hate, just because its a single pivot?

I'm guessing its handmade and in North America, I haven't looked at the site, Santa Cruz PC is around $1200 more for Ano!

The Sinister looks well executed and that's what matters most in a bike anyways not here to s hi t fight thought it looked fun, wanted to hear how Toz thought of his Hammer after some ride time, instead we get some more jealous comments  

Peace!


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

No hate. I like the simplicity of the single pivot. Looks like a fun bike. However, regardless of how cool it is, it's simplicity is what makes me question why it's so expensive.

I'm not sure what you mean about "jealous comments". Just guess there must be some history of Sinister hate I'm unaware of.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

all good, maybe Tov can chime in, I thought it maybe due to US made materials labor etc!

When comparing to say SC they are produced OS and same price I'm not sure if that's accurate I'm just saying, hence why asking for clarification!

From pics its hard to tell, but looks well made and that color dosen't cover up blems :thumbsup: Ive only read good comments about Sinister too.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Razorfish said:


> No hate. I like the simplicity of the single pivot. Looks like a fun bike. However, regardless of how cool it is, it's simplicity is what makes me question why it's so expensive.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean about "jealous comments". Just guess there must be some history of Sinister hate I'm unaware of.


Quality built Made in USA FTW

to name a few.

Way above your level and price point. Stick to the walmart bikes.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

One_Speed said:


> Quality built Made in USA FTW
> 
> to name a few.
> 
> Way above your level and price point. Stick to the walmart bikes.


Not my intent but apparently the nerve has been struck. I checked a medical book and it's one in the brain called the Insecurity Nerve. hahaha


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> I just checked their website. Suggested retail is $1300+ just for the Sinister frame. Why? In their own words there's nothing high tech about the frame.


Yea, I initially thought it looked just like Azonic Revenge/Ibex Atlas frame, especially the swingarm.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Strafer said:


> Yea, I initially thought it looked just like Azonic Revenge/Ibex Atlas frame, especially the swingarm.


 Azonic? Ibex LOL? Surely you can do better than that  It's a single Pivot frame man...only so many configurations before you start to get REALLY ugly like a Marin Heh heh. Everything looks like everything, it is a bike LOL.

The frame is made here in North America and Sinister is a small rider owned company. $1295 with the RP23...not too shabby.

ANYHOW 

I'm digging the hammerschmidt. It is a bit heavier than, say some XTR cranks LOL, but then factor in a front dérailleur, double ring crank with bash, it's not so bad.

They work great....very clean and smooth. When installing it all it was cool to see it's a very simple planetary system...not some crazy black magic that will get nasty with New England muddy spooge.

RJ


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

tozovr said:


> I'm digging the hammerschmidt. It is a bit heavier than, say some XTR cranks LOL, but then factor in a front dérailleur, double ring crank with bash, it's not so bad.
> 
> They work great....very clean and smooth. When installing it all it was cool to see it's a very simple planetary system...not some crazy black magic that will get nasty with New England muddy spooge.
> 
> RJ


Where did you get the HS? Are they out somewhere and I don't know about it? Nice lookin' ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> Where did you get the HS? Are they out somewhere and I don't know about it? Nice lookin' ride!:thumbsup:


The OE Account manager at SRAM...it came in a big box of SRAM love


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

tozovr said:


> Azonic? Ibex LOL? Surely you can do better than that  It's a single Pivot frame man...only so many configurations before you start to get REALLY ugly like a Marin Heh heh. Everything looks like everything, it is a bike LOL.


Relax, it was just an observation, not a criticism.
I get comments that my Chumba XCL looks like Jamison too.
And look at the pic below, it is strikingly similar.







]


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

tozovr said:


> Azonic? Ibex LOL? Surely you can do better than that  It's a single Pivot frame man...only so many configurations before you start to get REALLY ugly like a Marin Heh heh. Everything looks like everything, it is a bike LOL.
> 
> The frame is made here in North America and Sinister is a small rider owned company. $1295 with the RP23...not too shabby.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude, looks awesome, I'm digging it, loved the look of the bike, not hard to see the quality in the picc's I was trying to get that across subtle like well some just don't research enough and rather nit pick!

I like all sorts of bikes dosen't matter what designs as long as its right geo look etc, I couldn't give a stuff about marketing BS, and I'm glad for once there's no XTR on something like that, its a mtn bike finally someone else gets that, props! who care's about a bit of extra weight its in the right place and will make a diff where it matters most :thumbsup:

Good oil on the HS can't wait to try that out myself one day that's the sort of tech I see as real progress!

Cheers for the info happy holidays :thumbsup:


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Razorfish said:


> Not my intent but apparently the nerve has been struck. I checked a medical book and it's one in the brain called the Insecurity Nerve. hahaha


Sorry to hear your insecurity, that explains many of your comments.

FTW is frank the welder.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

One_Speed said:


> Sorry to hear your insecurity, that explains many of your comments.
> 
> FTW is frank the welder.


Is that your best line? hahaha


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

tozor;
i've been haggling and debating with myself, can't decide if i can shell out that money for the grutir...
but damn it sure looks sweet...

and also, am i THE only one who wants more pics AND ride reports?

please more pics!!!


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

zephyr11 said:


> tozor;
> i've been haggling and debating with myself, can't decide if i can shell out that money for the grutir...
> but damn it sure looks sweet...
> 
> ...


Short ride today, lots of snow. Such are the perils of living in Maine! I'll snag some more pics in a bit


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

tozovr said:


> Short ride today, lots of snow. Such are the perils of living in Maine! I'll snag some more pics in a bit


































































I spent quite a bit of time on Bruce's GRUITR before getting my own and my initial impression of the bike was surprise. I wasn't really prepared for it to ride as well as it did for me. It just seemed willing to do what I wanted when I wanted to. So it was a good synergy from the get go. Mine is more tailored for how I ride...little less travel, longer stem (this is a 60mmm, i'd actually like a 70mm). So far, I'm stoked. It's a bit heavy right now with the ADvantage 2.4's on there. With the nevegals and the older build (X7 stuff, junk headset) it weighed 32#s 3oz). For regular trail riding the WTB Prowlers should be a nice middle ground and I'll lose some serious weight on the tires. Also replaced the Codes with the Elixr carbons as the codes were a bit overkill LOL!


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

Finally replaced the old 66RC!

I have to get the new Roco TST-r on it next also.

It is in road riding mode at the moment so please excuse the slicks, I don't want to waste my trail tires riding on tarmac (and yes, amazingly, 1.5" Xeniths do fit on Deemax rims quite well). Oh and I got the handlebars for free, so I am experimenting with them. I think I prefer my old wider riser bars though.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

slicks on freeride machine? are you kamikadze?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


he did mentioned that he's riding on roads....


tozvor;

sweet pics! thanks for the mini review, 

qn, any particular way of handling raw frames, they seem to stain from water/ rain/ watever more easily, and also more diff to clean off from what i see...

planning on a similar build, though i would be using my current 55r (140mm) till i get enough to dump into a 36 talas/ 32 vanilla 15TA, with a rp23hv on the rear...

thanks!


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, I know, it looks weird with the slicks. Those flat handlebars look really weird to me as well, they are so flat and narrow, but riding in the city is really nice. The slicks really roll!!!


----------



## pjfa (May 21, 2006)

*Canyon Torque ES 9.0 LTD*

Hi all,

My new bike will arrive in January  
Features:
Fox 36 Talas RC2 1.5 Taper Steerer
Answer Manitou Evolver ISX-6
Formula "The One" 200/200
Mavic CrossMax SX
Truvativ HammerSchmidt AM - 22
SRAM X.0 ShortCage and Trigger
Acros ClockworX Orange [HeadSet & SeatPost]
SunLine V-One [stem and handlebar]
XTR cassette 11-34
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow










Tech Specs and More


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Those Canyon's look pretty sweet! Awesome spec..:thumbsup:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Holy Molly! THIS BIKE IS PERFECT! I WANT ONE! Gosh, wish Canyon would ever be sold here... :madman:


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

I like the Grateful Dead top cap up there!!!^^


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Black RONIN said:


> Holy Molly! THIS BIKE IS PERFECT! I WANT ONE! Gosh, wish Canyon would ever be sold here... :madman:


Azonic, KHS, Transtion and Jamis all sell very similar frames in the US if it helps...

Except I see that your from Brazil so I guess that may not be any help at all!  I tried


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

stiingya said:


> Azonic, KHS, Transtion and Jamis all sell very similar frames in the US if it helps...
> 
> Except I see that your from Brazil so I guess that may not be any help at all!  I tried


Not at all! Frames are just way easier to import, so thanks for the tips! :thumbsup: But I think I just got a thing for the whole setup itself, it's very well put together! And damn, never thought a black bike would look so good like that...


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Knolly Delirium T


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Wicked bike with a wicked specc to go with it One speed one of the best Ive seen on a DT! dig the graffiti backdrop


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

nice knolly, 
looks a tad heavy, 
but I like heavy, it makes you stronger!

Super-light weight is for racers, having fun requires a tuff do-it-all bike. For me that is the essence of AM bikes. 30-38lbs, about 6 inch travel, HA around 68-65 degrees.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

One_Speed said:


> Knolly Delirium T


nice ride! :thumbsup:

i'm heading over there this morning (e.g. where this pic was taken).

Happy New year


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

One_Speed, that's indestructible AND stylish build! About the same way I would have built it myself... if I had the terrain to match this kind of gear.

Although with this build I could not have resisted the temptation (content in knowledge that I can quickly revert to the heavier and sturdier parts) to throw in a Ti shock spring and a carbon handlebar... Then a Mavic Crossmax SX (front only) wheel... a new Saint crankset... Mallet (or even Acid) 3 pedals.. some Ti bolts... and that's all.

The Delirium-T is a heavy frame in its class, if I recall correctly. Makes sense to compensate for it.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Wow. Knolly's are frggin' rad.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Thimk said:


> Wow. Knolly's are frggin' rad.


Well said! and ya don't mess with RAD


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Wicked bike with a wicked specc to go with it One speed one of the best Ive seen on a DT! dig the graffiti backdrop


Thanks!! Appreciate it 



TheDon said:


> nice knolly,
> looks a tad heavy,
> but I like heavy, it makes you stronger!
> 
> Super-light weight is for racers, having fun requires a tuff do-it-all bike. For me that is the essence of AM bikes. 30-38lbs, about 6 inch travel, HA around 68-65 degrees.


Thanks! I agree it is a tough o it all bike that will not be the limiting factor.

Weight is 38lbs with mud  Lighter than the stock SX Trail.

Pedals like a much lighter bike.

Got the DT setup with 65.5 head angle



Acadian said:


> nice ride!
> 
> i'm heading over there this morning (e.g. where this pic was taken).
> 
> Happy New year


Thanks and happy new year!

Just got back from another trip today. 2nd ride on the new bike.

Have fun!



Thimk said:


> Wow. Knolly's are frggin' rad.


Thanks, I am loving it so far.

Rad is an understatement!! I still have dialed in the suspension and it is very plush and stiff. Gotta get some real meats. These 2.35 minions are puny and not the grippiest on wet rocks and roots.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

One_Speed said:


> Thanks!! Appreciate it
> 
> Thanks! I agree it is a tough o it all bike that will not be the limiting factor.
> 
> ...


HNY

I'm a big fan of the Mins didin't pick up on the 2.3s! 60a' pretty hard!

If ya want to keep some weight down try the 2.5 Minion 3c UST still heavy for some in Super Tacky 1200 grams weight up front is a non issue, it rips, or 3c is std is what I run, I wish I could get more SRs loved slow rezzay still best Ive ridden wear fast but man they just grip, and conform 3c does have slow rezzay compound in the tire but the hard base of the 3c some how stops the tire from conforming as well imo, still a great tire though!

Front and rear! If ya got some dry conditions then an Ardent 2.4 would be faster but Minion 3c/UST l for grip hardcore days!

Enjoy love the adjustability of that thing CS and HAs Dropouts just rocks:thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That Knolly looks like the ultimate fun bike... I hope to ride one some day...


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

2008 Iron Horse MKIII
I know it's not as glamorous as a lot of the other rides in here, but I'm really loving the DW-Link MKIII so far.

Upgrades:
SRAM X9 Rear Derailleur
SRAM X7 Front Derailleur
SRAM X7 Shifters
SRAM PG 990 Cassette
SRAM PG 991 Chain
Deity Fantom 31.8 Stem
Deity 31.8 Twenty14 Handlebar
Deity Tibia Seatpost
Deity Choker Clamp
ODI Rogue Lock-on Grips
Alligator Serration Rotors
Azonic A-Frame Pedals (recently replaced with Deity Decoy Pedals)
Azonic Oulaw wheelset (temporary until I can build something custom)
Maxxis High Roller 2.35 rear tire (up from 2.1 size)

Current Weight: 34.3 lbs

Planned Upgrades:
Rock Shox Pike 454 Air fork
Shimano SLX M660 Crankset?
Custom Wheelset


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

BaeckerX1, just fix the way housing goes to the rear derailer (last segment can be made shorter, and maybe use a full length housing, or full insulated housing) and have fun!


----------



## dUTO (Feb 7, 2008)

On the top of the shock, whats the 3rd screw for? (the one at the top, looks like it´sn on a guide or something)










SALUD!!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

different holes for different shock lengths


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Nope different holes adjust the head angle 3 different HA's very cool, has adjustable CS as well, check the Knolly website for speccs!


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> One_Speed, that's indestructible AND stylish build! About the same way I would have built it myself... if I had the terrain to match this kind of gear.
> 
> Although with this build I could not have resisted the temptation (content in knowledge that I can quickly revert to the heavier and sturdier parts) to throw in a Ti shock spring and a carbon handlebar... Then a Mavic Crossmax SX (front only) wheel... a new Saint crankset... Mallet (or even Acid) 3 pedals.. some Ti bolts... and that's all.
> 
> The Delirium-T is a heavy frame in its class, if I recall correctly. Makes sense to compensate for it.


hey thanks!! wish I had unlimited funds. Had to go with what the budget could afford 

Slx is strong and 100 grams lighter than saint.

Crossmax sx is nice wheelset but big $$. I got a wheelset used for cheap!

No carbon bars for me. Eventually ti spring. Strength over weight weenie parts.



dUTO said:


> On the top of the shock, whats the 3rd screw for? (the one at the top, looks like it´sn on a guide or something)


Trailadvent is correct.

Adjusts the head angle and also the bottom bracket height.

The chain stay length is also adjustable.

https://knollybikes.com/bikes/delirium_t

Head Angle Adjustment Three settings: 67.5, 67.0, 66.5 degrees* with 6" fork

or Three settings: 66.5, 66.0, 65.5 degrees* with a 7" fork

More specifics here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5158916&postcount=43

Better pic to see the frame adjustments.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

That's not exactly a head angle adjustment then. It's a rear height adjustment. The head angle change is just a side-effect of raising/lowering the rear. Adjustable travel forks could be called head angle adjustment by the same theory. It's cute how they marketed it though.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

One_Speed, I went through the photos of your rig once again and have confirmed my first impression: your reasoning in bike building and mine are very similar. It's just that the much milder terrain (an indicator of how tame it is is that i don't need a fork tougher than Pike 454 coil) allows me to get away with some borderline WW parts.

Razorfish, it looks like it is able to provide a true HA adjustment given an adjustable travel fork. You displace shock mount so that BB is lowered, then compensate for it by increasing fork travel. Voila, slacker head angle, same BB height.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Trance X*

. . . again


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

How are you guys liking the new Elixir? it looks pretty sweet


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Specialized S-Works Enduro 2006, large
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas RC2
* Brakes: Hope Mono Mini's with gunsmoke levers and bore caps; floating rotors
* Cranks: Hone cranks with e13 bash and 24/36 Blackspire chainrings, plus Blackspire Stinger chain device
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano DX
* Stem: Thomson 70mm
* Handlebar: Easton DH carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: SDG Bell Air
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimano 11-34
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: ODI Yeti with Blackspire end caps
* Front Tire: Nokkian Gazza All Mountain 2.5
* Front Rim: Halo Freedom
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope ProIII hub and 20mm axle
* Rear Tire: Nokkian Gazza All Mountain 2.5
* Rear Rim: Halo Freedom
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope ProIII hub and 10mm axle conversion with DT skewer and NSB hanger banger
* Weight: Something less than my Landrover but more than a loaf of bread


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

antonio said:


> . . . again


REally nice bike Antonio!!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, that Trance is sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

JSumner13 said:


> Yeah, that Trance is sweet:thumbsup:


x3...looks great with the dusting of snow.
Is that Harold Parker?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks!

It's actually at the Fells. While not on the same level as HP, I think the Fells is way underrated. Plus it's an easy place to get to when you live in the city and are short on time.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

antonio said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's actually at the Fells. While not on the same level as HP, I think the Fells is way underrated. Plus it's an easy place to get to when you live in the city and are short on time.


Love the Trance! My riding buddy rides one and it's a fantastic ride.



> How are you guys liking the new Elixir? it looks pretty sweet


The Elixrs were one of my favorite upgrades to the gruitr....(well maybe not upgrade...component swap? I pulled Codes off.) Aside from those GODLIKE Levers on the codes (3 bearings in there?!) I prefer the Elixrs.


----------



## Da Rider (May 30, 2008)

*Norco Fluid Custom*

* Frame Size & Color: Norco Fluid 2.0 Tan
* Fork: RockShox Revelation 409 130mm
* Rear Shock: Fox Float RP23 + Ti bolts
* Brakes: Avid juicy 7 160 + 185, Rotors Dirty Dog Dragon + Ti bolts everywhere
* Shifters: Shimano XT M770 + Ti bolts
* Cranks: Truvative Firex + Blackspire Super pro 24t + 36t
* Bash Ring: Blackspire Lite God 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR M771
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint M810
* Pedals: Atomlab Trail King
* Stem: Easton Havoc 65mm 31.8 + Ti bolts
* Bar End Plugs: Hope Grip Doctor
* Seat Clamp: Hope
* Handlebar: Easton Havoc 
* Seatpost: Easton Havoc 27.2
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Hope
* Chain Tensioner: Blackspire Stinger 
* Cassette: Shimano XT M770
* Chain: Shimano Dura Ace-XTR 7701
* Headset: Chris King No Threadset 1.1/8
* Cables Gear: Nokon MTB/Hybrid Red+Black
* Grips: Lizard Skins Logo Lock-On
* Front Hub: Hope Pro 2 32h
* Rear Hub: Hope Pro 2 32h
* Front Tire: Michelin Mountain Dry2 2,15 (summer) + Michelin Mountain X'Trem 2.5 Red (winter)
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope
* Rear Tire:Michelin Mountain Dry2 2,15 (summer) + Michelin Mountain X'Trem 2.5 Red (winter)
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope
* Spokes: Mach1 Pro
* Front Light: 2 * MTE SSC P7
* Rear Light: Topeak Ufo
* Computer: Sigma MHR 2006

* Weight About 15kg








https://img184.imageshack.us/img184/6287/img1078bz4ng2.jpg









https://img55.imageshack.us/img55/7301/img1087au6xy3.jpg









https://img166.imageshack.us/img166/5708/img1117ij9cj2.jpg


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Seat angle's kind of weird?
bike's pretty protected huh, you've got covers for pretty much everything lol
Also, what's that red thingy on your handlebar??


----------



## Da Rider (May 30, 2008)

to *Luigiugueto*
Seat angle is very comfortable to me........ red thingy - is a Delta Airzound Horn, in my town very useful thing! 115db it's cool


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

115dB?? holy shoit! for real?

Very nice bike, forgot to mention lol


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Da Rider said:


> to *Luigiugueto*
> Seat angle is very comfortable to me........ red thingy - is a Delta Airzound Horn, in my town very useful thing! 115db it's cool


That seat angle does look very steep.
Have you tried positioning your saddle so seating surface is parallel to the ground?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

08 Pitch Comp (bought the complete bike in order to get the frame) - swapped on all the parts from my prior frame and a Fox RP23 rear shock.
The Totem is lowered to 160mm giving me a headangle somewhere in the mid 66 degree range, and most importanlty - not voiding my warantee that way.










Ditching the chainguide, swapping a regular seatpost on, going to a Lyrik Solo Air vs. the Totem Solo Air, smaller/lighter pedals, and lighter tires would easily have me in the high twenties for weight, but I'm not willing to sacrifice those particular parts just to lose some weight.










Longer wheelbase than I'm used to, but still with short stays that I like. Slack, and with a not too high/not too low BB height for the east coast rock crawling around here. Very, very fun bike. Very easy to move the bike around.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

wouldn't the lyrik be more suitable? it's essentially the same fork. it would be a positive lateral move.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

saturnine said:


> wouldn't the lyrik be more suitable? it's essentially the same fork. it would be a positive lateral move.


Yeah, but I got this Totem setup as a Solo Air slightly used for way, _way_ less money than a Lyrik Solo Air runs, even good deals on used ones that I've seen.

It was super easy to drop the travel, and I have it available should I want to run it on a beefier/longer travel frame than the Pitch in the future.

I've got a Lyrik Solo Air on the front of my hardtail - it's a very nice fork, but the stiffness of the Totem in comparison is unreal. Very confidence inspiring for my hack self to have that on the front of a 6" travel bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

just figured the totem would have a higher resale and you could buy essentially the same fork for less.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

saturnine said:


> just figured the totem would have a higher resale and you could buy essentially the same fork for less.


I could, but why? The only thing the Lyrik would get me is less weight. Swapping to some smaller but still beefy tires would save me as much, if not more, and be less hassle and money. :thumbsup:

And the Totem feels really, really good. Super stiff, and as said - I still have the option to bump the travel back up to 180mm if I want to go back to a beefier/larger travel frame later.


----------



## Da Rider (May 30, 2008)

Luigiugueto said:


> 115dB?? holy shoit! for real?
> 
> Very nice bike, forgot to mention lol


YES it's Real! When I use this horn on the road, everybody in the cars hear me :madmax: 
Once I'm try to beep in my room - I'ts a like a train, I don't hear anything few minutes :headphones:


----------



## Committee-X (Sep 7, 2006)

My do it all bike, 05 Marin Wolf Ridge


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I love how the tubes converge on this frame at the shock mount. Seems like a great idea. I just checked and I guess Marin didn't think it was so great and changed it.



Committee-X said:


> My do it all bike, 05 Marin Wolf Ridge


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

*My new rig*

Christmas present to myself, just built it up:

08 Ellsworth Epiphany, Nebula Blue
RS Revelation 426 130mm, Fox Float R 5.25"
LX front/X9 rear/XO twist shifters
Avid mech brakes, 185/160, CC direct curve levers
Mavic F519s on King ISO hubs, ghetto tubeless
Conti Vert Pro 2.3 UST, IRC Serac 2.1 UST
Stylo Team 22/32/bash, SRAM 970 11-34

I can be all mtn without flat pedals, right? 
Anyway, fun fun fun...


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

cgrocho said:


> I can be all mtn without flat pedals, right?
> Anyway, fun fun fun...


I'm more worried about the stem length and the hight of the seatpost... But I guess we can allow it this time


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh snap! Problem is I have unusually long legs for my height and plus my last ride finished on a long climb. Hence the height. Oh well, maybe this qualifies as all mtn:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

cgrocho said:


> Oh snap! Problem is I have unusually long legs for my height and plus my last ride finished on a long climb. Hence the height. Oh well, maybe this qualifies as all mtn:


Good lord, where on earth did you find that helmet!?

Kidding, of course. Damn, you nose looks like it was adjusted a little bit there.


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Good lord, where on earth did you find that helmet!?


OK Clutchman, you are the winner of 1 Internet!
I find the old school orange helmet goes well with blood :thumbsup: 
Should've gotten a pink bike to complete the ensemble. It was fun blasting down Porc Rim with the broken beak, though.


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

*tall bikes*



cgrocho said:


> Oh snap! Problem is I have unusually long legs for my height and plus my last ride finished on a long climb. Hence the height. Oh well, maybe this qualifies as all mtn:


Yes, it's nice to be tall on a tall bike isn't it - makes for a long way to fall...


----------



## R12 (Apr 14, 2008)

FRAME	Kona	Dawg	
REAR SHOCK	Fox	Float RL 100mm
FORK	Fox	Float X Trailtune 130mm 
STEM	Ritchey 
HANDLEBAR	Ritchey 
GRIPS	Ergon	R1M	GC2-L
FRONT BRAKE	Shimano	XT	203mm
REAR BRAKE	Shimano	XT	160mm
BRAKE PADS	Shimano	XT/XTR
BRAKE LEVERS	Shimano	XT	
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano	XT	
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano	XT	
SHIFT LEVERS	Shimano	XT	
CASSETTE	Shimano	XT	
CHAIN	Shimano	XT/XTR	HG-93
CRANKSET	Shimano	XT	
CHAINRINGS	Shimano	XT	
BOTTOM BRACKET Shimano	XT 
PEDALS	Kona 
RIMS	Mavic	717 DISC	
FRONT HUB	Shimano	XT	
REAR HUB	Shimano	XT 
FRONT TIRE	Maxxis Advantage 
REAR TIRE	Maxxis Advantage 
SADDLE	Trek


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

*Beauty shot*

L.A. in January... gotta love it!


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^ Is your fork bent????


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

JSumner13 said:


> ^^^^^^^ Is your fork bent????


Don't you know? RockShox is getting in on the swoopy tubes trend!

Seriously though, I noticed that right off - apparently the camera lens on the iPhone is not so good.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

iphone aside, that does look like you have been taking too many heavy front end landings though...?

Hope all is well on that front, last thing you would want is to go for a nice ride in the beaut country you ride in and have your front squish snap just below the head tube to give you one of those famous LA facials. K/D


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> iphone aside, that does look like you have been taking too many heavy front end landings though...?
> 
> Hope all is well on that front, last thing you would want is to go for a nice ride in the beaut country you ride in and have your front squish snap just below the head tube to give you one of those famous LA facials. K/D


Hey man - thanks for the thought :thumbsup: It is truly distortion from the camera though - the fork is perfect. I went out today on the Backbone trail here in the Santa Monica mountains - 75 degrees and clear, an amazing day. Here's proof!


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

That's a lot of distortion, did you crop that photo? Usually there is berrel lens distortion around the edges of a photo, depending on the lens. If you crop and zoom (and the section of the photo you are using is near the edge) then everything looks warped (like your wheels and everything in the bottom half of the photo)
Is that near La Canada? Looks like it is across from the mountain with the big Teepee on top (I forget the name of that mountain).


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Da Rider, that's the first time I see a frame just like the one I ride (Norco Fluid 2 2008)! And yours is custom built too. Is that your first FS bike (mine is)?

By the way, the Epiphany here looks killer. That's what I would have chosen instead of the Fluid if I had a dealer anywhere nearby. I would have built it up just like my Fluid, of course!


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Da Rider, that's the first time I see a frame just like the one I ride (Norco Fluid 2 2008)! And yours is custom built too. Is that your first FS bike (mine is)?
> 
> By the way, the Epiphany here looks killer. That's what I would have chosen instead of the Fluid if I had a dealer anywhere nearby. I would have built it up just like my Fluid, of course!


The Epiphany is an amazing bike, extremely nimble. I expected it to carve singletrack and it does. What I didn't expect is that it absolutely rails rough descents at speed - it's really stiff in the rear and tracks better than any bike I've owned. When I do more gravity assisted stuff later in the year I plan to swap the fork for a Van 32 and I'm lusting after the Formula Oro brakes. If I can afford all that stuff, that is :lol: I already have some XM819s to replace the F519s...


----------



## cgrocho (Jun 25, 2006)

TheDon said:


> That's a lot of distortion, did you crop that photo? Usually there is berrel lens distortion around the edges of a photo, depending on the lens. If you crop and zoom (and the section of the photo you are using is near the edge) then everything looks warped (like your wheels and everything in the bottom half of the photo)
> Is that near La Canada? Looks like it is across from the mountain with the big Teepee on top (I forget the name of that mountain).


iPhone camera, not cropped at all. Pretty bad distortion. You nailed the location, the trail is Hostetter fire road in the Verdugo hills, 10 min from my door and a good training ride. Not sure what mountain that is either but I think the peak in back is Strawberry peak. Now there's a trail with consequences, a real butt-clencher


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 22 inch white
* Fork:Fox 32 Talas RL
* Brakes:Formula Oro K18
* Cranks:
* Front Derailleur:SRAM X7
* Rear Derailleur:SRAM X9
* Pedals:
* Stem:Easton EA50
* Handlebar:Easton EA50
* Seatpost:
* Saddle:
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:
* Headset:
* Grips:
* Front Tire:
* Front Rim:
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tire:
* Rear Rim:
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano XT
* Weight

Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 2008


----------



## stubs179 (Oct 17, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: '05 Coiler Primo
* Fork: RS Domain 318 180mm soon to be 160mm
* Brakes: Hayes HFX 9
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas AM
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Tioga MX
* Stem: Race Face Duce
* Handlebar: Race Face Evolve DH
* Seatpost: Sette Apex
* Saddle: Selle Italia/TroyLee Designs Shiver
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: LX 11-32
* Headset: FSA Pig
* Grips: cheap
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.5 folding single ply
* Front Rim: Sun MTX
* Front Hub/Skewer: Kona KK disc/ Maxel
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.5 folding single ply
* Rear Rim: Sun MTX
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Deore disc
* Weight: 38.25 on hanging digital scale


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

The yellow coiler looks so good, it inspired me to post my coil AM bike. :thumbsup:

Attack of the AM beef!

True to the AM tag, this bike has done 30 milers, enduro DH racing, dual slalom racing, resorts, and even an XC race (tho not a winner  ) I love riding this thing.

* Frame Size & Color: Large 06 Specialized Enduro
* Fork: Marzocchi 55 TST2 with shim damper mod
* Brakes: Formula Oro K24
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo 24 & 36
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Rear Derailleur:SRAM X9
* Pedals: Shimano 
* Stem: Thomson 70
* Handlebar: Easton EA70
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper 4"
* Saddle: WTB Rocket NiCo
* Bottom Bracket: -
* Cassette: 990
* Headset: Crank Bros Directset Opium
* Grips: Ritchey WCS
* Front Tire: Big Betty
* Front Rim: 5.1
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT 340
* Rear Tire: Intense System 4 wire converted TL
* Rear Rim: 5.1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT 340
* Weight: ~ 36 pounds


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

*It's done! Well, sort of....*

I say sort of because the wheels I ordered have not arrived. Soooo, I robbed a set from another bike and put my spare Azonic Outlaws on the victimized bike. 
19" Fat Possum frame
07 Marzocchi AM1SL ATA TST5 120mm-160mm 20mm thru-axle
08 Fox DHX Air 5.0
08 Juicy 5 brakeset 160mm
Crank Brothers Opium SL Directset(headset)
Crank Brothers 5050XX Pedals
Bontrager Race-Lite XXX Carbon crankset 24-36t 175mm arms
E14 DRS
Shimano Deore ft der
Sram X9 mid cage r der
Sram x9 Shifters
Sram 980 Cassette 11-34t
ODI Rogue Lock-on grips
Sunline V1 low rise bar cut back from 29.5 to 28"
Truvativ Husselfelt 60mm stem
Bontrager Rythem Comp wheelset(Temporary till ordered wheels arrive)
Maxxis Ardent 2.25 Rear Tire
Maxxis ADvantage 2.40 Front Tire
Selle San Marco Ponza Saddle
Crank Brothers Joplin seatpost
Salsa seatpost clamp

33lbs 9oz


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Mr. P, I am not a fan of Specialized, and the Enduro is too much bike for me, but yours is built very well. Peculiar geometry made possible by the interrupted seat tube, Gravitydropper post, 1x9 SRAM transmission, small front chainring, clipless pedals, coil shock - the bike is just built right, it is!

I would have used a Shimano crankset, a Fox Van 36 RC2, a Descender post (i. e. no handlebar trigger), and non-Shimano pedals, ant that's about all. Matters of personal taste, no more. )


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

I just updated the bike with X9 shifters to match the rest and put Juicy 7s on it as well. Best upgrade though was getting an XC bike so I can dedicate this thing to the terrain it deserves.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

gop427 said:


> I say sort of because the wheels I ordered have not arrived. Soooo, I robbed a set from another bike and put my spare Azonic Outlaws on the victimized bike.
> 19" Fat Possum frame
> 07 Marzocchi AM1SL ATA TST5 120mm-160mm 20mm thru-axle
> 08 Fox DHX Air 5.0
> ...


Dang! I have a buddy I ride with who has an '07 FP and it's about 33#s as well...he's been hypothesizing about how to trim some fat...how much does the frame weigh?


----------



## HAL (Jan 25, 2004)

*08 Fuel EX 8*

08 EX 8 frame
Manitou Nixon Super Intrinsic
08 XT Crank - 2 ring with Saint Bash Ring
08 XT rear hub - Hope 20mm front
WTB Laser Disc Trail Rims
Maxxis Ardent front Tire
Maxxis Advantage Rear Tire
09 Avid Elixir CR Brakes
SRAM X9 Shifters
SRAM XO mid cage derailleur


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

tozovr said:


> Dang! I have a buddy I ride with who has an '07 FP and it's about 33#s as well...he's been hypothesizing about how to trim some fat...how much does the frame weigh?


I don't remember the exact amount of ounces over 7lbs, but it was like 7.25lbs with dhx5.0air(powder coated by the way). It was 7lbs 12oz with shock, a bonty race light post and clamp, that I can def tell you.
I know that my cockpit(bars and stem) is portly, and my maxxis tires are relatively hefty. Those CB 5050XX aren't the lightest(our team is sponsored by them and I always wondered about the 5050s, love the eggbeaters), that Joplin doubles the weight of a regular seatpost. I am real happy with my end result and would not trade anything from my spec. Works great for me.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

*Just built*

Here's mine. Came in at 36lb and rides like a dream up and down.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here's mine. I really dig it, it handles like a dream and is very sure footed...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice, love the Canfield and the Knolly, I'm so jealous right now!


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

Mmmmm Knolly!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

can we pls have more pics of the knolly!!!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

...AND it's dropouts.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

There are some seriously beautiful bikes in this thread.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> ...AND it's dropouts.


I don't have many pics, but here are some.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow...thanks for the great pics.

How many Miles do you have on it so far...?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> Wow...thanks for the great pics.
> 
> How many Miles do you have on it so far...?


Not many. I got it around october last year, but I've had a lot of stuff going on and haven't been able to ride it that much. Mostly XC stuff, which wasn't pushing the bike at all. Except last sunday, which I did a shuttle / walk run, bomb the way down.

It was really stable and sure footed. I think that was by far the fastest time I've done it, and I cleared a lot more sections than I've done before.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

All the pic's of you "walking" the bike...doesn't speak much of its climbing ability.

Is your front tire on backward?









I love your frame.

What Syncros bars are those?
How wide?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

chelboed said:


> All the pic's of you "walking" the bike...doesn't speak much of its climbing ability.


Has nothing to do with the bike. :nono:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

chelboed said:


> All the pic's of you "walking" the bike...doesn't speak much of its climbing ability.
> 
> Is your front tire on backward?
> 
> ...


I agree with DogonFR... the bike is not at fault that it was a walk-a-bike on the way out.

The Bars at the Bulk ones, I don't remember the width, but it's a bit more than the Eason Monkeylight EA50. Regarding the tire, they were mounted in the direction the tire said, but I've replaced the front for a Nevegal, which, for me, is a better tire for the trails I ride. I just think that the Nobby Nic is not a good front tire (it's a pretty good rear one, though).


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I just think that the Nobby Nic is not a good front tire (it's a pretty good rear one, though).


I've heard that somewhere else...

I was just giving you crap about climbing.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Why, that's some interesting uphill stuff. I'd like to climb that... I guess I'm just fed up with all the snow that keeps falling even now (as if there wasn't enough already) and the temperatures keep falling too (as if the steady -15 C wasn't enough).

Now look at all those green plants, and that nice dry trail... makes me want to ride it right now! Thanks for the photos, rzozaya1969 - it's good to know that right now, somewhere in the world there are such fine places to ride.

By the way, do you guys think that Knolly and Nicolai bikes have a lot in common?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Their both exotic and have emphasis on freeride...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

And both are over...OVER...WAY OVER priced!!!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> By the way, do you guys think that Knolly and Nicolai bikes have a lot in common?


yeah, they both start with 'N'


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Verbally they do start with "N"...but, have to use that spell checker again! KKKKKKK-something.

Both are great bikes!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> And both are over...OVER...WAY OVER priced!!!!


Well... you don't think that when you get to ride one...

Okay, they're not cheap, but at least my Endo is the best bike I've ridden so far, and it's top notch as far as I can tell. And, unfortunately, other makers rised their prices above it. So, now Turner and Titus have offerings around or above the Endo...

I just got the bike when I could afford it, right now, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well... you don't think that when you get to ride one...
> 
> Okay, they're not cheap, but at least my Endo is the best bike I've ridden so far, and it's top notch as far as I can tell. And, unfortunately, other makers rised their prices above it. So, now Turner and Titus have offerings around or above the Endo...
> 
> I just got the bike when I could afford it, right now, I wouldn't buy it.


After all the time effort and research you did it best be the best. :rockon:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey expensive...no two ways about it. BUT...that does not mean it is not good, they are GREAT bikes.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

You're completely correct...I would'nt! I would only be thinking of the narly trail, the jumps, landings, tricks and speed as I ponder how the hell I did'nt crash several times back there due to the killer ride.

I am...wholy jelous, and I'm not ashamed to state it...he he he   

Now sonshine, you have to park up some excellent action pics and more MTB porn.:thumbsup:



rzozaya1969 said:


> *Well... you don't think that when you get to ride one...*
> 
> Okay, they're not cheap, but at least my Endo is the best bike I've ridden so far, and it's top notch as far as I can tell. And, unfortunately, other makers rised their prices above it. So, now Turner and Titus have offerings around or above the Endo...
> 
> I just got the bike when I could afford it, right now, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## sikkfreerider (Nov 5, 2006)

heres my new bike just got done with it! taking it on the first ride today!

FRAME 08 iron horse mk111 elite
REAR SHOCK fox float r
FORK 08 marzocchi 55R
STEM easton vice 85mm
HANDLEBAR easton EA70 MONKEYBAR MID rise 1"
GRIPS SETTE TYPE-S LOCK ON 
FRONT BRAKE Shimano SLX m665 w/ 160 xt rotors
REAR BRAKE Shimano SLX m665 w/ 160 xt rotors
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano SLX M661 
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano SLX Shadow M662 SGS
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano SLX M660 
CASSETTE Shimano SLX HG80 11-34
CHAIN Shimano XT HG-93
CRANKSET Shimano SLX Triple M660 175mm
PEDALS crank brothers candy c
RIMS Mavic 321 DISC 
FRONT HUB quando lite
REAR HUB Shimano XT 
FRONT TIRE kenda nevegal 2.35 dtc
REAR TIRE kenda nevegal 2.35 dtc
SADDLE wtb LASER V PRO SADDLE NICRO RAILS 
SEAT POST sette APX ALLOY 
SEAT POST CLAMP sette ST-60 qr 

wieght on a household scale 31-32 lbs

and a big smile on my face... price less!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice! have you ridden it? how's that SLX drivetrain working out?


----------



## kingair (Jun 2, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: '09 Specialized S-Works Enduro, 150mm travel, flat black size XL
* Fork: Specialized E150 150mm travel
* Brakes: Avid Elixir CR 203mm front, 185mm rear 
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
* Pedals: Shimano 540
* Stem: Specialized E150 stem
* Handlebar: Specialized enduro bars
* Seatpost: Specialized commad post
* Saddle: Specialized Rival
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Sram 970
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Specialized
* Front Tire: Specialized Eskar 2.3
* Front Rim: DT Swiss ex5.1d
* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized hub 25mm through axle
* Rear Tire: Specialized Eskar 2.3
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss ex5.1d
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley 135 72 poe 10mm through axle
* Weight: 31 lbs.


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

*Banshee Rune*

xl rune
36 float rc2
manitou evolver 6 isx
easton havoc wheels bolt on rear hub
race face atlas 24 36 bash
x-9 shifters derailluer
fsa dh carbon handlebars
juicy 5s 203 185
kenda nevegal 2.35


----------



## sikkfreerider (Nov 5, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> Very nice! have you ridden it? how's that SLX drivetrain working out?


I love all the slx stuff on my bike brakes are very powerful! crank is solid. and my dad has xt shifters and derailleurs and i cant tell a difference. but i would recomend any of the slx parts for sure!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool, I think I'll be getting an SLX Shadow Derailleur somewhere in the near future.


----------



## antnygee (Mar 10, 2008)

here is my yeti 575


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is the new bike i built up. Was great fun and slightly stressful getting it all together as always but i am very happy with the results.










-Marin Wolfridge frame with Fox rp23
-Rockshox Pike 454 110mm-140mm dual air
-Chris King Red Headset
-Thomson 70mm X4 stem
-Easton EA70 685mm midrise handlebar
-ODI Ruffian lockon grips
-Shimano 2009 Saint brakes 180mm front, 160mm rear
-Shimano 2009 Saint shifters
-Crank brother Joplin remote 30.9mm seatpost
-Hope 2009 red seatpost clamp
-Shimano 2009 Saint 170mm double crankset
-Shimano DX MX30 pedals
-Shimano 2009 Saint/SLX double specific front derailleur
-Shimano 2009 Saint/SLX 11-34 9spd Cassette
-Shimano 2009 Saint short cage derailleur
-Shimano XTR 9spd chain
-Hope PRO II 20mm front hub, 12x135mm through axle rear hub
-DT Swiss 5.1d rims
-DT Swiss Butted 2.0mm-1.8mm spokes
-DT Swiss brass nipples
-Kenda 2.35 Stick-e front tyre, 2.1 DTC rear tyre
-Maxxis ultralite tube
-SDG Bel Air RL Titanium black saddle


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^

sweet!

looks sharp...
more pics pls?


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW!!! Nice set up with the saint groupo!!! How are you liking the brakes and rear derailler? And definitly post more pics!


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey how are those Cobalts holding up? Staying true? Beautiful Yeti, BTW.


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

hi dudes

the brakes are awesome. No problems there at all. I stopped on the edge of a rock step with half the wheels hanging off it. If anything the brakes force me to be smoother in the corners as even the slightest tap will seriously muck up my line.

Most noticeable thing about the rear derailleur is the spring tension is a lot harder. What this means is a lot less chatter down the rocky stuff. Otherwise shifting is precise and fast but also notchy. I think the best way to describe it is it feels like sram?

I will definitely post more pics later on


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

Some pics from the build up


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

jdc5r said:


> hi dudes
> 
> the brakes are awesome. No problems there at all. I stopped on the edge of a rock step with half the wheels hanging off it. If anything the brakes force me to be smoother in the corners as even the slightest tap will seriously muck up my line.
> 
> ...


That bike is hot. Perfect trail to AM bike IMO. Glad you enjoy it, I want one.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i don't absolutely love the look of the quad link or the shape of the rear triangle, but everything else is mint


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

*Form vs function*



saturnine said:


> i don't absolutely love the look of the quad link or the shape of the rear triangle, but everything else is mint


Although its not a hammerschmidt friendy design, I hear it does very well on the square edge bumps. Friend who rides the 7" version seems to pick up a bit more speed in the rough.
Pretty bike-very stout build for a 5". I had a similar build and it transformed into a 34lb 7" bike!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Incredible.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

axolotl said:


> Although its not a hammerschmidt friendy design, I hear it does very well on the square edge bumps. Friend who rides the 7" version seems to pick up a bit more speed in the rough.
> Pretty bike-very stout build for a 5". I had a similar build and it transformed into a 34lb 7" bike!


i appreciate its ability, just visually i can't fall in love with it.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

nagatahawk said:


> Modig said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine in it's current state. Started out with an XC-bike. Upgraded bits and pieces until the frame cracked. Got cheap but beefier frame and have continued upgrading bits as part of the hobby. I have too little experience to say if it rides well or not but it sure feels solid.
> ...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

That's my current AM bike:










Need to lighten it up a bit. Already got a better wheelset and handlebar.

Currently runs
Kona Coiler Deluxe 07' with DHX 4.0
Magura Wotan 08'
Some wheelset with Singletracks, 20mm front.
SLX 665 double crankset and double-specific front derailleur
XT brakes (203/160), shifters, cassette(11-34) and medium cage rear derailleur.
Thomson X4 stem and Elite 30.0 seatpost
Some Specialized handlebars.
Yeti lock-on grips
Wellgo MG pedals. Very green.
Fizik Nisene HP saddle. Will use Goby for longer, more XC rides.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Is that a Wotan in custom color?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

It's one of Magura's many custom colour options, looks really nice in person!


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

axolotl said:


> Although its not a hammerschmidt friendy design, I hear it does very well on the square edge bumps. Friend who rides the 7" version seems to pick up a bit more speed in the rough.
> Pretty bike-very stout build for a 5". I had a similar build and it transformed into a 34lb 7" bike!


Yup, the square edged hits are pretty damn good on the bike. I wanted to differentiate the marin with my cannondale rush a little more and for what i ride this bike is more than enough. I am actually learning not to shy away from the weight as

1. it makes you fitter
2. its more stable down the rough stuff and in the air

ride on :thumbsup:


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

EGF168 said:


> It's one of Magura's many custom colour options, looks really nice in person!


that is so beautiful. Next bike i have to add an am hardtail to my stable. Somethign maybe like the transition transam


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Is that a Wotan in custom color?


Yes. Looks very nice IMO.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Beautiful Swift.


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

jdc5r said:


> that is so beautiful. Next bike i have to add an am hardtail to my stable. Somethign maybe like the transition transam


I have to second this. Just ... wow.

It's always cool when a bike just grabs you for it's simplicity and beauty. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

It’s a prototype for the new Singular Hummingbird…


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

jdc5r said:


> that is so beautiful. Next bike i have to add an am hardtail to my stable. Somethign maybe like the transition transam


those bonty tires are nice new, then they wear out too quickly imho.

Nice bike though


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Yes. Looks very nice IMO.


Sure thing! )

EGF168, your HT build has just reminded me something.... now what's that... hmmm... 
that must be the Cove Handjob I've recently brought back into service!

Well, there *are* differences... mine does have gears, like 8 or 9 (but I'm going to only leave 5 or 6). Mine has BB7 brakes. A black Odur. And the frame itself is brown color. It's not going to look as good as yours. ) But it's already so much fun to ride in its current state!

The key to unlocking its true abilities turned out to be simple: a short stem, a wide riser bar, and a low saddle. Perhaps I'll post it into this thread once I'm done with the build as I see it... I said "perhaps" because it's hard to qualify for AM when no real mountains are around! )


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Sadly it's not mine, it belongs to Singular Cycles and shortly after that it had to be sent off to Singletrack mag for testing. The ride when it's set up like that is enough to convert me to hardtails permanently, really great ride! I've got the 29er version (the Swift) that I'm building up now&#8230;but I'm really looking forward to trying one of the production Hummingbird's.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine: Jamis Dakar XAM 1 (goes by the name: Sammy )

* Frame Size & Color: Medium, Silver Anno XAM 1
* Fork: Fox 32 Float RL
* Brakes: Hayes HFX 9 185mm front and rear
* Cranks: Shimano LX 22/34/BG
* Bashguard: Race Face Aluminum 34t
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: CrankBrothers Mallet 1's
* Stem: Easton Vice, 80mm
* Handlebar: Sunline V1, full 29.5 inches
* Seatpost: Easton Vice
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Integrated
* Grips: Sunline Half-waffle's, with Sunline bar ends.
* Front Tire: IRC MountainCross Trailbear 2.5
* Front Wheel: Mavic XM 317's laced to Shimano hubs (WTB Spokes)
* Rear Tire: IRC MountainCross V-Claw 2.35
* Rear Wheel: Mavic XM 317's laced to Shimano hubs (WTB Spokes)
* Weight: 31~ lbs


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

double post


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

my reign. I'm 6'1" and ride a medium. Great for descending but a little small on long climbs. Finally got a 70mm stem which fits the best out of 50mm, 60mm and 90mm tested.

I've tried so many combinations with this bike. 2.35" tires, 1.95" tires, dual chain guide, 2.25" stroke coil shock etc. Now I've got a 2.35" on the front and a 2.1" on the back, no guide and a 70mm stem. This is the best compromise I have found for overall AM capability, short and stout, with great traction, but light and quick, comfy for the climbing as well.










the bikes in here are gorgeous! especially that marin and the green single speed hardtail!!

I am sooo tempted to get one of those transition AM's right now and go for some hardtailin' action.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Finally got my wheelset...*

I ordered these Easton Havoc wheels. They were the last thing to arrive. I ended up cannabilizing a wheelset from another bike and putting my spare wheelset on the victim bike. First ride on them was today. Big time SLOP! I have been holding out for the past 3weeks to ride them because the weather and the conditions have been so poor here for the trails. Wishfull thinking on my part that it would be ok today. Whoops. Oh well, I did get to hit the trails.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

gop427 said:


> I ordered these Easton Havoc wheels. They were the last thing to arrive. I ended up cannabilizing a wheelset from another bike and putting my spare wheelset on the victim bike. First ride on them was today. Big time SLOP! I have been holding out for the past 3weeks to ride them because the weather and the conditions have been so poor here for the trails. Wishfull thinking on my part that it would be ok today. Whoops. Oh well, I did get to hit the trails.


At first I thought you were saying the wheels were sloppy, like they were flexy or something...???  LOL Nice bike...


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

How is the all-mountain 1 fork?


----------



## nefarious (Dec 19, 2008)

Nothing special, but it gets the job done:


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

jdc5r said:


> Here is the new bike i built up. Was great fun and slightly stressful getting it all together as always but i am very happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That color is gorgeous:thumbsup:


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Mine*

My small Fly is just a frame these days because I don't do much in the way of big drops any more and I can't see humping the beast up the hills anymore. 
The Turner is a one of two prototype of the 6 Pack with a 1.5 headtube that was DT's personal bike for a while; I don't ride it much anymore because the FXR works better for me.
Flick+, Raceface DH cranks, Sun Singletrack wheels, Easton mag stem, alumilite high rize bars, Thompson post, Cane creek XX headset, Henda 2.35 tires,X7 shifters/rear der Hayes mag brakes.
I bought the medium 07 FXR used and it sees 5x the trail time of the Turner, great bike.
Curnut steel, 160mm Talas, King hubs& headset, Turbine cranks, X9 triggers & rear der, Easton ec 90 post, Pluto high rize carbon bars, Hope M4s


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nefarious said:


> Nothing special, but it gets the job done:


love those wheels


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

nefarious said:


> Nothing special, but it gets the job done:


Dude those Iodines look sick. How they feel?


----------



## CCPHammer (May 12, 2007)

nefarious said:


> Nothing special, but it gets the job done:


Yes, tell us more about your impressions of those wheels.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

headstrong356 said:


> How is the all-mountain 1 fork?


Here is another bike of mine with it's own AM1Sl. I love the fork. Amazing tracking, plush, light, feels great:thumbsup: I keep the travel lowered some on the mkIII. The AM1SL's are 120mm-160mm, and on the mkIII I keep it around 145mm-ish. I liked it so much on the mkIII I bought another one for the GF Fat Possum.


----------



## lv4sndz (Dec 8, 2006)

tozovr said:


> Azonic? Ibex LOL? Surely you can do better than that  It's a single Pivot frame man...only so many configurations before you start to get REALLY ugly like a Marin Heh heh. Everything looks like everything, it is a bike LOL.
> 
> The frame is made here in North America and Sinister is a small rider owned company. $1295 with the RP23...not too shabby.


 Actually Isn't that frame made in Canada????? I remember them saying that they were made in Canada on the bustedspoke forum. I'm also wondering why its so expensive for a Canadian made single pivot bike. Just my two cents.
Mike G.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sinsisters are made in vermont


----------



## nefarious (Dec 19, 2008)

CCPHammer said:


> Yes, tell us more about your impressions of those wheels.


I was fortunate enough to have a chance to demo them at a local race. Did XC & SuperD and they felt ROCK SOLID!!!! Having never ridden anything but OEM low/mid grade wheels I felt the difference in the 1st 100yrds. Rear hub is louder than most but quieter than CK's. I love the fact that they come with different "caps" so you can run just about any axle/QR you'd like.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

lv4sndz said:


> Actually Isn't that frame made in Canada????? I remember them saying that they were made in Canada on the bustedspoke forum. I'm also wondering why its so expensive for a Canadian made single pivot bike. Just my two cents.
> Mike G.


The Gruitr's are built in Quebec at Devinci Cycles (they do great work!) based upon a Sinister Bikes design (after a lot of testing and tweeking to get it just the way they wanted the frame to ride). Price is fair in my opinion.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

JSumner13 said:


> That color is gorgeous:thumbsup:


another pic i took yesterday


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

jdc5r said:


> another pic i took yesterday


This bike/frame design always catches my eye, really different. Nice bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey folks&#8230;an updated pic and specs for the Gruitr&#8230;.










-'09 Sinister GRUITR with custom Tuned Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 
-Rockshox Pike w/ Blackbox treatment 
-FSA Orbit Extreme Carbon headset
-Gravity Gap 70mm stem
-Truvativ Holzfeller Team bars
-ODI Ruffian lockon grips
-Avid Elixr C w/Carbon Lever Blades
-SRAM XO rear shifter
-Hammerschmidt FR front XO Shifter
-FSA FR200 seatpost 
-Truvativ Hammerschmidt FR Crankset
-Crank brothers Candy SL pedals 
-SRAM PG990 11-34 cassette
-SRAM XO super short cage derailleur 
-SRAM PC991 chain
-FSA Gravity Light Wheelset
-Maxxis ADVantage 2.4 Tires front and rear 
-WTB Devo Ti seat


----------



## da_eddio (Sep 23, 2006)

wow, musta been really snowy on that trail


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

GS833 said:


> This bike/frame design always catches my eye, really different. Nice bike!:thumbsup:


I agree - that Marin is a beauty and pretty uncommon where I ride.

Shame about those cables, tho.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

jdc5r said:


> another pic i took yesterday


I really dig their pivot set up...great looking bike.


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

antonio said:


> I agree - that Marin is a beauty and pretty uncommon where I ride.
> 
> Shame about those cables, tho.


hahhaa yeah, i will cut em soon :thumbsup:


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

tozovr said:


> Hey folks&#8230;an updated pic and specs for the Gruitr&#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hows the hammerschmidt going? what about those tires?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

2008 MKIII Trail

BTW, Random Psycho, I took your advice and shortened the rear cable housing at the derailleur 

Some Avid Elixirs and some white cable housing might be in this bike's future. 

SRAM X9 shifters
SRAM X9 rear derailleur
SRAM X7 front derailleur
SRAM PG990 Cassette
SRAM PG991 chain
Deity Fantom stem
Deity Twenty14 riser bar
Deity Decoy pedals
Deity Tibia seatpost
Deity Choker clamp
Charge Spoon saddle
ODI lock on grips with Twenty6 end caps
Shimano SLX crankset
Easton AM Havoc wheels
Maxxis High Roller 2.35 tires 60a front and rear
Alligator Serration rotors 180 front, 160 rear
2009 Rockshox Revelation Dual Air with Maxle Lite, Pushloc, and custom decals I designed in Photoshop
Elite side access bottle cage


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

jdc5r said:


> Hows the hammerschmidt going? what about those tires?


I've been a 1x9 guy for the last 3 years or so and I was a bit indifferent about putting gears on the front of my new rig. Traditionally, I'm all torque&#8230;not a spinner, so 1x9 with a 32 up front and an 11-34 out back has been all I've ever needed or wanted. With the Hammer that changed. The FR setup I have, runs a 24/38 so it's the polar opposite of my old 32 1x9 setup. With a 1x9 you obviously never shift up front and I tended to really just use the average cogs out back. With the new setup I'm shifting up front often for the big ratio changes and fine tuning out back. I shift way more. Thank goodness the Hammer shifts are INSTANT. The rear XO shifter, XO Super Short cage Derailleur, with the PG990 and PC 991 Chain shift ninja-fast and perfect. The Hammer is FAST. SUPER FAST. It makes the rear setup seem slow, whereas a traditional front derailleur was always clumsy at best for me. The HS lets you shift anytime so that is kind of cool&#8230;I find it helpful at the bottom of a nasty climb. No worrying if I'm in the right gear etc, just click the shifty and it's there whether you're moving or not.

I love the HS but Like I said, I'm a 1x9 guy through and through so I will likely go back to a tried and true, Maine Woods 1x9 with an LG1 or something. That said, if you gotta run front gears, the Hammer is just awesome.

The Hammerschmidt was free for me so it's not like I went out and dropped mega bucks on it. If I build a DH bike the Hammerschmidt WILL be on it. It is that Awesome.

The tires are my winter tires...I like the grip and how wide they are but they seem to be rather thin side walled. And that is strange to me as when I took the Nevegals off and put these on, the ADvantage's ADDED 12 Ounces to the bike over the Nevs!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

BaeckerX1 said:


> 2009 Rockshox Revelation Dual Air with Maxle Lite, Pushloc, and custom decals I designed in Photoshop


Nice - I like. If you don't mind me asking, how's it get from PS to decal? Colour laser onto some kind of clear decal stock, then knife out to shape, or something like that?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice - I like. If you don't mind me asking, how's it get from PS to decal? Colour laser onto some kind of clear decal stock, then knife out to shape, or something like that?


I made the psd files then took them to a decal shop and had them made. They were printed on clear.


----------



## coelhomd (Sep 24, 2007)

13,5Kg


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

tozovr said:


> Hey folks&#8230;an updated pic and specs for the Gruitr&#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as always, sweet ride!

been tryin to get a gruitr, but they seem to be out of stock for another 6 mths...
such a pity, will have to look for something else...


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

zephyr11 said:


> as always, sweet ride!
> 
> been tryin to get a gruitr, but they seem to be out of stock for another 6 mths...
> such a pity, will have to look for something else...


Waiting on a medium?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^

yes...
doesn't seem like they are getting any soon.

lookin at knolly...
Endorphin looks sweet...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

my AM/everything bike. used to have 150mm marz on it. but i got the totem cuz it still weighted less lol. and it can do more than AM


----------



## theMayor (Oct 16, 2008)

just got a new atlas stem and evolve bars, i love it! it'll never be finished, but at least it doesn't _need_ anything else right now... it'll eventually get a new front end, rebuilt wheels with legit thru axles, a bash gaurd and king bearings all over.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My do it all.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

theMayor said:


> just got a new atlas stem and evolve bars, i love it! it'll never be finished, but at least it doesn't _need_ anything else right now... it'll eventually get a new front end, rebuilt wheels with legit thru axles, a bash gaurd and king bearings all over.


Ok, I gotta say that wooden kickstand is da bomb, sick, dope, whatever the cool kids say these days!

"I have GOT to get me one of these"
 -Will Smith, as Lt. Hillard from Independence Day


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

clockwork said:


> My do it all.


Is it just me, or is your chain - just a tiny bit on the short side?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah, I was thinking that myself...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

NA just in improper gears. 36 front 34 rear


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

clockwork said:


> NA just in improper gears. 36 front 34 rear


Wow those are some big cacti in the background!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Then you love this monster me and a riding buddy found.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

clockwork said:


> NA just in improper gears. 36 front 34 rear


A "do it all" bike shouldn't have an improper gear.

I guess it depends on how you define "do it all" If it included 50% climbing I'd add a link or two, if not why change it.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes any bike can be in the improper gear. One wouldn't climb in a 36f 34r combo as the chainline is wack. My shifting that day was off and that combo is what got me up my hills without skipping and other issues. Normally I would be in my 22f and approx 23 or 26r .


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

clockwork, that looks like an alien planet!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

My gosh bro...your are a TALL poppy are'nt you. You should perhaps look at buying a Rase seat post as it would give you ALOT more flexibility in terms of hight than your current post...although, it may not look as blingy though. Just a 2cc OP though. Either way very sweet bike and good to see one that is cakes in trail gunk...nice:thumbsup:



gop427 said:


> I ordered these Easton Havoc wheels. They were the last thing to arrive. I ended up cannabilizing a wheelset from another bike and putting my spare wheelset on the victim bike. First ride on them was today. Big time SLOP! I have been holding out for the past 3weeks to ride them because the weather and the conditions have been so poor here for the trails. Wishfull thinking on my part that it would be ok today. Whoops. Oh well, I did get to hit the trails.


Man...some of those cacti look amazing and I am always wondering how OLD they might be as well as how long it would take to remove all those spikes from some persons arse if they landed on that big boy...yyyyyiiiikkkkeeessss, ne.


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

*My new bike*

Don't like to pigeonhole my new bike into the "AM" category (particularly as it's usually a marketing hype term for a 130-140mm both ends suspension bike), but seeing as my new bike gets ridden on everything from XC loops to DH track days and everything inbetween, I suppose it gets used for "All Mountain" riding.










Full specs and setup listed here... https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=443069


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice sled!!! Those Giants are sweet.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

My 09 Reign, couple things have changed- bar is now an Azonic carbon DH bar, rear shock changed to a coil VanR and tyres 'cause they wore out... Oh got a thingy, er, raceguard on the fork to stop mud flicking up. Oh, and crankset changed to SLX and Hope BB, as the Raceface BB siezed and I saw my arse and changed the lot out!
Oh, the bike!


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW!!! Nice bike!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

markyboy1980 said:


> Don't like to pigeonhole my new bike into the "AM" category


Yours is pretty much definition of an AM bike. 160mm, TA, 5.1d, flat pedals, 2x9...


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

ratty2k said:


> My 09 Reign, couple things have changed- bar is now an Azonic carbon DH bar, rear shock changed to a coil VanR and tyres 'cause they wore out... Oh got a thingy, er, raceguard on the fork to stop mud flicking up. Oh, and crankset changed to SLX and Hope BB, as the Raceface BB siezed and I saw my arse and changed the lot out!
> Oh, the bike!


I like that bike - how much does it weigh?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Yours is pretty much definition of an AM bike. 160mm, TA, 5.1d, flat pedals, 2x9...


Does that mean mine doesn't count as an all mountain bike?  Since I have 140mm and 3 gears up front? I do have 20mm thru axle and flat pedals though.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Does that mean mine doesn't count as an all mountain bike?  Since I have 140mm and 3 gears up front? I do have 20mm thru axle and flat pedals though.


My Norco Fluid is a freakier arrangement still: 95-140 mm TA fork (Pike 454), single 32T chainring, and eggbeaters, no less!

Ahh, who am I trying to cheat... how can it ever be "AM" without any real "M" around? ) With Pike set at 140 mm and Gravitydropper compressed 4", I can blast down the local mini DH course (although DH guys do it much faster - think Glory DH, Sunday etc). I can't imagine doing the man-made drops, however... does AM riding imply riding on man-made obstacles (short of trials ones)? )


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Does that mean mine doesn't count as an all mountain bike?  Since I have 140mm and 3 gears up front? I do have 20mm thru axle and flat pedals though.


That is just if somebody asked me what a modern "AM" bike is, I would have described it as having 160mm TA fork, ~150/170 rear, flats and 2x9 drivetrain with bashguard etc. - just like the bike that poster presented. Yours I would have described as more on a "trail" side of AM, but we all know that all this is just a bunch of empty words.


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

Curmy said:


> That is just if somebody asked me what a modern "AM" bike is, I would have described it as having 160mm TA fork, ~150/170 rear, flats and 2x9 drivetrain with bashguard etc. - just like the bike that poster presented. Yours I would have described as more on a "trail" side of AM, but we all know that all this is just a bunch of empty words.


Bring back the days when Mountain Biking was just Mountain Biking I say!

Seriously though, not that I listen to any of the marketing bollox (I just buy/ride what suits where and how I ride) in the slightest, but I thought the buzzwords for my Reign X would be "Freeride-Lite", as I understood "AM" to be 140mm travel bikes, 3 chainrings and a sub 30lb weight? :madman:

Sorry, I'll stick to just riding the things!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

markyboy1980 said:


> Bring back the days when Mountain Biking was just Mountain Biking I say!


Well, there is clearly a distinction in how people use their bikes, and some classification does help..



markyboy1980 said:


> as I understood "AM" to be 140mm travel bikes, 3 chainrings and a sub 30lb weight?


My understanding that it was like that a couple years ago.  (Maybe European "trail"/"enduro" would have been more descriptive? Whatever)

I agree it is all baloney. This thread is probably as big an authority about this subject as anything else. It is what we say it is.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Blur 4x in Slate Grey Ano










Current build:
Pike 454 Air U-Turn
Thomson 4X 50mm Stem
Deity 2014 Bar
Juicy 7's w/ Dangerboy Levers, 185 front and 160 rear
XO Gripshifts
Rogue Grips w/ 619 Clamps and Bar Ends
Push'd Vanilla RC w/ 550lb Spring
1x4" Gravity Dropper
XO RD with Alloy Medium Cage
DT 240 Rear Hub w/ 10mm conversion
Rear RWS Skewer + Hanger Banger laced to Mavic 819
Hope Pro II Front Hub laced to Stan's Flow
RF Deus Cranks w/ Dark Cycles Bash
Blackspire Stinger
Dark Cycles Arachnid Pedals
Plastic Mud Guard
990 Cassette 11x34

I also drilled out the cable stops on the rear triangle to run full housing to the RD, swapped out the Ti upper links for the single piece alloy link, and swapped out the original lower link for the new forged one.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

swoodbrn said:


> I like that bike - how much does it weigh?


Not too sure, but it was supposed to be just sub 30 standard IIRC. So with a bigger fork, my dropper seatpost and the rear shock? 33lb at a guess. Not too heavy, but nice and inspiring!:thumbsup:


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey does anyone care...? Leave the buzz words nonsense to the marketing folk and enjoy your ride, regardless of whether it bounces or is a hardtail.

Now let's get back to see some tasty bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

markw1970 said:


> Hey does anyone care...? Leave the buzz words nonsense to the marketing folk and enjoy your ride, regardless of whether it bounces or is a hardtail.
> 
> Now let's get back to see some tasty bikes :thumbsup:


It looks like we have a forum mom now! :thumbsup:


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ahh bless - I'm touched lol


----------



## Razorback_XCer (Sep 12, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: '07 Cannondale Prophet, medium, dark blue
* Fork: Lefty Max 140mm
* Rear Shock: FOX Float R
* Brakes: Avid BB7
* Cranks: Coda Expert EX2 29/44
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX E-type
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X-7
* Pedals: Eggbeaters
* Stem: Cannondale XC3 HeadShok, 31.8 mm
* Handlebar: FSA XC-281AOS, 25 mm rise
* Seatpost: Cannondale Alloy
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octalink 68*109.5mm
* Grips: Cannondale GRIND
* Front Tire: IRC Mythos II 2.1
* Front Wheel: Mavic XM117, Cannondale Lefty front hub, Mach1 spokes
* Rear Tire: IRC Mythos II 2.1
* Rear Wheel: Mavic XM117, Shimano M475 hub, Mach1 spokes
* Weight: ~29lbs


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Razorback_XCer said:


> * Frame Size & Color: '07 Cannondale Prophet, medium, dark blue


Nice, did you get a new old stock deal??? Or is it an old picture? (it still looks brand new)


----------



## Razorback_XCer (Sep 12, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Nice, did you get a new old stock deal??? Or is it an old picture? (it still looks brand new)


Thanks, I bought it new old stock from a hole-in-the-wall C'dale dealer last October.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

6-8" of fresh snow on top of our just barely dry trails led me to some weight weenie pics. Give or take a half pound I figure with the crappy hanging scale. These are in their "daily driver" states.

25# Steel frame, Pike dual air, XC tires









27# Ti frame, Lyric Solo Air @ 150mm, DH tire in back.









33# 6" Pitch frame, Totem Solo Air @ 160mm, DH tire in back.


----------



## drLEE (Feb 20, 2007)

(x-post from Ironhorse forum) My 6point DD. bought it used just before christmas, but had to wait to ride it due to a torn crucial ligament... just took it to the sierra nevada (spain) for a week of trail riding, and I'm really happy with it.

6point dd frame (lighter tubes, slightly slacker head angle)
lyrik 2step, tuned
monarch, tuned
rear dt440/5.1d with big betty
front crossmax (to be dt340/5.1d) with fat albert
atlas fr cranks 22/36/gamut bash
wellgo mg-1
x.O triggers
x.9 rear derailleur
slx front derailleur
oro bianco 200/180
hope stem 
easton monkeylite xc bars
odi lockons
sdg post with belair saddle

weighs 14.85 kg








[/QUOTE]


----------



## terrassabike (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

*'08 Reign 2*

Here's my '08 Reign 2. I've just fitted that coil shock tonight and in time for the weekend's test ride.


----------



## M C STORM (Apr 16, 2006)

*2008 CUBE Stereo TheOne*

*Frame*: 140mm - HPA 7005 Hydroform DTC triple butted FSP 4-Link-System 
*Fork*: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn, 110-140mm, Motion Control, PopLoc, Maxle 
*Rear Shocks* Fox Float RP23 
*Chainset* Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z 
*Front Deraileur* Shimano Deore XT E-Type 
*Rear Derailleur*: Shimano Deore XT Shadow 
*Pedals*: DMR V12 
*Shifters*: Shimano Deore XT Rapidfire-Plus 
*Cassette*: Shimano Deore XT 11-32Z 
*Chain*: Shimano HG93 
*Wheelset*: Hope Pro II on DT EX 5.1D 
*Tyres*: Schwalbe Fat Albert Kevlar 2.35 Snake Skin 
*Brakes*: Formula The One 180/180 
*Handlebar*: Syntace Vector 
*Stem*: Syntace Superforce 
*Saddle*: Fi'zi:k Nisene 
*Seat Post*: Syntace P6 Carbon

*Weight*: 29lbs










Hope you like, I certainly do


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

And my previous one:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess youre really into Turners?
very nice! out of curiosity, how would that makeshift mudguard help?


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Check out http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/NeoGuard.htm
for a 'polished' example of the same mudguard. Downhillers have been using the innertube 'thing' for years - It keeps mud out of your face : )


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought at that point mud would be shooting forward, I need one of those lol


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

it actually sprays forward and up, and into, and underneath, your glasses/goggles. I have a guard on my downtube and it doesn't catch that stuff, yet I don't want to put a front fender on.


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

Pd.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yukon-RSX said:


> My Reign.  Put the spring shock on it just to test out over the weekend.


Yeah, you said that 7 posts up and 19 hours ago in this very thread...


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

This is my sister's new GF Fat Possum, pretty fun to look at even with an unremarkable build. 
Cracks me up, there is a picture of a possum on the back of the seat tube and below are the words "mans best friend." 

Some awesome rides on here. C. Alshus, that turner looks sweet.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

before anyone asks, the rear brake hose was way long but it was already 2:30am and we were trying to get it running to ride the next day.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> I guess youre really into Turners?
> very nice! out of curiosity, how would that makeshift mudguard help?


It works great. If you have this and some kind of shockboard strapped to your downtube, you can ride in muddy conditions and be practically "clean" on your upper body.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

KHS XC004 with Marzocchi Marathon XC (set at 140mm)
Rock Shock SID /rebound adj.
Soon to be fitted with Shimano M486 once I get new shifters, currently has Winzip dual action calipers.


----------



## me_inside (Jul 28, 2008)

my new haro shift r7 almost stock


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

me_inside said:


> my new haro shift r7 almost stock


Are those tires going to be any good for the mud your planning to ride in???


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

me_inside said:


> my new haro shift r7 almost stock


Lookin mighty fine their!! :thumbsup:

Maxxis High Roller 2.35 rear with Maxxis Minnion DHF 2,5 3C front.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

stiingya said:


> Are those tires going to be any good for the mud your planning to ride in???


+1. Either change your tires or get rid of the mud guards (I'd personally do both)


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Regarding that Haro, something between the looks of the background, the tires and the SKS mudguards tells me that the bike is going to be used for commuting between home and work with some urban assault thrown in...

I mean, this looks painfully familiar to me. The tires will not be any good in the typical city ice and snow slush, by the way. )


----------



## me_inside (Jul 28, 2008)

this tires absolutely awful for winter..
maybe i'll buy new wheelsets for the bike...spring is coming to test it in mud))


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

me_inside said:


> this tires absolutely awful for winter..
> maybe i'll buy new wheelsets for the bike...spring is coming to test it in mud))


I like your justification for a new wheel-set :thumbsup:.


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

*miss that trail*



clockwork said:


> My do it all.


i miss hawes / red mtn. what a great area to ride. i really miss riding that trail as the sun was setting and dropping down towards the river.

to the poster who said something about removing spines....
they don't always come out. i went full speed into a saguaro and threw my arm up to block my face. still have some 2cm woody thorns buried in between my tricep and bicep. most of the other small thorns came out within a month.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

primefocus said:


> This is my sister's new GF Fat Possum, pretty fun to look at even with an unremarkable build.
> Cracks me up, there is a picture of a possum on the back of the seat tube and below are the words "mans best friend."
> 
> Some awesome rides on here. C. Alshus, that turner looks sweet.


Why would you let her build such a hideous monster?
I almost puked. :shocked:


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Now imagine how i felt building it, knowing what a repulsive beast you were bringing into the world. It's pretty out of control; she would have everything in clashing yellow and pink if it was up to her. 

Come to think of it, it's only going to get worse. 
and it might be growing on me.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

So...when you find yourself thinking about pondering the unthinkable perhaps...

...now it is at times like that, when a person needs to balls-up to the mirror like a man and then contemplate oneself a few times by slapping the absolute sh!t out of oneself like a beyach. Im told it works if you find yourself contemplating the "un-contemplatable" J/K

Im sure that problem would go away soon...he he he


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*A nice pair . . .*

My BLT2 and Nomad Mk2


----------



## terrassabike (Feb 26, 2007)

other aardvark said:


> My BLT2 and Nomad Mk2


pretty similar...


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*Similar but different*



terrassabike said:


> pretty similar...


Only as far as contact points go (bars, seat, seat post) cause these things work for me. Geometry, weight, tyres, wheels, ride position and overall feel of these two bikes is way different.

To put it another way, I wouldnt even think of taking my BLT2 downhilling and the Nomad stays at home for long XC rides.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

My next AM setup...


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^

sweet!

here's mine, just done 6hrs ago...
first fs, hope she rides as well as she looks...

it's true, the first one you fall for is always the best one...
after 8mths of looking and reading and wondering and trying...

gawd i love her...


----------



## ronoranina (Aug 25, 2006)

Most bikes look like a hot mess when compared to the Endorphin. Nice build.


----------



## terrassabike (Feb 26, 2007)

other aardvark said:


> Only as far as contact points go (bars, seat, seat post) cause these things work for me. Geometry, weight, tyres, wheels, ride position and overall feel of these two bikes is way different.
> 
> To put it another way, I wouldnt even think of taking my BLT2 downhilling and the Nomad stays at home for long XC rides.


 I see, and I'm agree with you. A new Blur LT2 is coming to my home, I love two bikes. but with clearly different setups .<o></o>
My New blur LT with Float 140,RP23,819&#8230; will be my XC bike and 12,5-13Kg 
Here is my Nomad&#8230;17 Kg with Totem,CCDB,ex823&#8230;AM,DH,Freeride&#8230;<o></o><o></o>
Pretty different isn't it?

But, it's only my opinion and in any case, your bikes are my two favourite bikes, too. <o></o>


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's mine:










full specs are here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5528937#post5528937


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

terrassabike said:


> I see, and I'm agree with you. A new Blur LT2 is coming to my home, I love two bikes. but with clearly different setups .<o></o>
> My New blur LT with Float 140,RP23,819&#8230; will be my XC bike and 12,5-13Kg
> Here is my Nomad&#8230;17 Kg with Totem,CCDB,ex823&#8230;AM,DH,Freeride&#8230;<o></o><o></o>
> Pretty different isn't it?
> ...


Thanks, that Nomad of yours looks like something a soldier could ride into battle!

Compared with your bikes the divide between my BLT2 and Nomad isn't so great but its still enough to make it or brake it in certain situations.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Perhaps NOT "Make it or brake it", but certainly appropriate and nonappropriate though in terms of how they are used.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

zephyr11 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> sweet!
> 
> ...


You'll really like it on trails.... I've had mine for around 5 months and it's really awesome. Congrats!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^

just back from my first ride...

SWEET!!!

i was clearing everything (well almost), at full 160mm travel...

i knew the downs would be great, but the ups, almost effortless, not sure why but i was really grinning to myself, and enjoying the downs and still making the ups...


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Perhaps NOT "Make it or brake it", but certainly appropriate and nonappropriate though in terms of how they are used.


Hi Sim, dont see you around so much since I jumped ship from Giant and joined the Santa Cruz camp. What is ironic is Giant makes the Blt2 and Nomad frames for SC, so in a nutshell Im just bought over priced Giants (LOL) 

Speaking of Giants, any thoughts on the new reworked version of the Reign X???

RE "make or break" the thing that makes it or break it is me, with the right rider on board Im sure that both my bikes are capable of anything AM.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I noticed you fixed up the chain...erm...line. Nice.

He he he...not many have even caught onto the fact yet!? How long did it take to do...?:thumbsup:



stiingya said:


> My next AM setup...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Already seen it and its going to be an interesting launch, thats for sure.

Overpriced Giants...ha ha ha, made me laugh there mate. Good to see you loving the new bike for sure, have you felt your level rise due to what you are now able to do?

Monday-ities is creeping up on me here in j=Land so have to sign off and say tah tah lads



other aardvark said:


> Hi Sim, dont see you around so much since I jumped ship from Giant and joined the Santa Cruz camp. What is ironic is Giant makes the Blt2 and Nomad frames for SC, so in a nutshell Im just bought over priced Giants (LOL)
> 
> Speaking of Giants, any thoughts on the new reworked version of the Reign X???
> 
> RE "make or break" the thing that makes it or break it is me, with the right rider on board Im sure that both my bikes are capable of anything AM.


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Already seen it and its going to be an interesting launch, thats for sure.
> 
> Overpriced Giants...ha ha ha, made me laugh there mate. Good to see you loving the new bike for sure, have you felt your level rise due to what you are now able to do?
> 
> Monday-ities is creeping up on me here in j=Land so have to sign off and say tah tah lads


Im not going any faster but at least Im doing it in style

Funny enough , despite all the Nomad hype, my Blur Long Travel is the bike that has me "blurring" through the green tube. Unlike my old Reign the BLT doesn't like putting around going slow, and, also unlike the Reign the Blur loves a bit of middle ring mashing. An "over priced Giant" it may be but someone has designed great trail bike.

ps I knew Giant made SC bikes before I even got my BLT2 and Nomad but, in a way, it gave me some confidence I was buying well made bikes


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> I noticed you fixed up the chain...erm...line. Nice.
> 
> He he he...not many have even caught onto the fact yet!? How long did it take to do...?:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

heres mine...


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

bigger pic...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I completely agree with the "white" color though...I am LOVING it. And yes...its great.

Ha ha ha...had to laugh and drool my coffee slightly whenI read that comment in bold below matey, he he he. I actually thought it was a really good rendition of the concept and again, I loved the white. I really do wish they do a white but hey...!



stiingya said:


> Sim2u said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed you fixed up the chain...erm...line. Nice.
> ...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice, you need bigger rotors, are those 140mm???
Other than that, very nice!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

they are quite clearly 160mm


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> I completely agree with the "white" color though...I am LOVING it. And yes...its great.
> 
> Ha ha ha...had to laugh and drool my coffee slightly whenI read that comment in bold below matey, he he he. I actually thought it was a really good rendition of the concept and again, I loved the white. I really do wish they do a white but hey...!
> 
> ...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

saturnine said:


> they are quite clearly 160mm


Didn't know there were 160mm direct-mount posts.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Sim2u said:


> Re handling, tried 36 160 travel fork and 32 140 travel fork and although it feels most natural with the shorter fork Im thinking that something that splits the difference would be perfect.


Lyrik with U-turn? Wotan with FC? TALAS?


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Final incarnation (ha!) of the Gruitr...no more Hammerschmidt. It's a great setup, but I'm a 1x9 guy through and through. Gave it to FTW and he's LOVING it. Perfect Fit!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Must be a "quote" disfunction...I really do not remember typing that.

Lyric is a great fork, Wotan is also a good choice and the Fox Talas is also a great fork but it is very finiky and like alot of servicing.

Erm...I think what I am saying is I agree with you. Not unless I am forgetting something, like the context! Where is my coffee lol.



Curmy said:


> Lyrik with U-turn? Wotan with FC? TALAS?


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Lyrik with U-turn? Wotan with FC? TALAS?


Your on the right track but Im looking into getting a spacer machined to go under my crown race. I have also just purchased a 32 Talas 150 fork but Lyric U-turn could of worked to but they arent imported locally.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

tozovr;

you got some color on it!

sweet lookin...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

other aardvark said:


> Your on the right track but Im looking into getting a spacer machined to go under my crown race. I have also just purchased a 32 Talas 150 fork but Lyric U-turn could of worked to but they arent imported locally.


Chris King headset with tall baseplate. +5mm
Crank Brothers headset: -5mm

I would not give up my Wotan with 20mm TA and beefiest stanchions for wimpy 150mm Fox. This thing is SOLID.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I have no idea off the top of my head and my fingers are not yet cordinated enough to actually type out some form of 'search' for the weight comparatives between forks buuuuut, what is your Wotan clock-in at on the scale?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

tozovr - the gruitr looks great!


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Chris King headset with tall baseplate. +5mm
> Crank Brothers headset: -5mm
> 
> I would not give up my Wotan with 20mm TA and beefiest stanchions for wimpy 150mm Fox. This thing is SOLID.


If you have " beefiest/SOLID" Wotans I recommend you hold on to it 

I know it sounds like a dumb bumper sticker but my other bike is a Nomad. Im not trying to build a mini Nomad just slacken the head angle a bit.


----------



## Black_Aypim (Sep 11, 2006)

*Ibis Mojo Sl!*

Mojo SL Matte Brown SIze L
DHX5 air
Talas RLC 15qr 150mm
XT Kit 
Elixir CR
X0 triggers/derrailleur





































​


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Black_Aypim said:


> Mojo SL Matte Brown SIze L


SHAWEET!!! 

got a weight for it?


----------



## Black_Aypim (Sep 11, 2006)

stiingya said:


> SHAWEET!!!
> 
> got a weight for it?


The bike just arrives, no time to weight yet
but I think its about 12.5kg with pedals or something close to that... 

This is the fist Matte Brown IBIS in Brazil.


----------



## 02turnerxce (Apr 9, 2009)

From back when AM meant 4 inches of coil sprung travel. It was spring cleaning/tune-up time and got some new wheels and rubber, so I figured pics were in order. It's still more than plenty of bike for the riding I do.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Just completed this to my girlfriend :
Nicolai helius
14,5 kilo


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

lucky girl


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

erikmolander said:


> Just completed this to my girlfriend :
> Nicolai helius
> 14,5 kilo
> 
> View attachment 446625


someone's getting laid tonight


----------



## 8shadow8 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's my new one. Just finished building it up. Can't say enough good things about Yeti! Simply an amazing bike.

Parts list:

06/07 Yeti 575 frame XL
2008 Fox 36 TALAS RC2 fork
2008 Mavic ex823 with Chris King hubs wheels
XTR trigger shifters
XT Crank, front mech, rear mech (shadow)
Hope Mono Mini brakes
Thomson Elite stem and seatpost
Easton ea70 bars
WTB pure v race seat
Continental Mountain King Supersonic 2.2 tires


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

Heres my new setup, 07 s works enduro went from a sc heckler to this i was just in the mood for something different. got a great deal on the frame and basically swapped most of the parts and bought some new. only one kinda crappy pic though!

Parts:

sram x9 drivetrain
juicy 7's with dangerboy levers
chris king headset
thomson post and stem
truvativ stylo crank
mavic 823 with hadley hubs custom wheelset
maxxis minion 2.5 dhr and dhf
pike 426 coil u turn
dhx 5.0 air


----------



## Oregonism (Jan 14, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color: BMC Trailfox 02, 17" B&W
* Fork: Marz 55R 140mm
* Brakes: Avid BB7's w/ speedial levers
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo Team
* Front Derailleur: X.7
* Rear Derailleur: X.9
* Pedals: Azonic Magnesium
* Stem: Azonic Barreta
* Handlebar: Race Face Diabolus DH (heavy, but got it for free)
* Seatpost: Race Face Evolve XC
* Saddle: San Marco Ponza
* Bottom Bracket: GXP
* Cassette: SRAM 971
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Lizardskin charger lock-on
* Front Tire: 2.35 Nevegal stick-e
* Front Rim: Spank Subrosa
* Front Hub/Skewer: Nuke Proof Generator 20mm QR
* Rear Tire: Kenda Kinetics 2.35 DTC
* Rear Rim: Spank Subrosa
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Nuke Proof Generator, shimano garbage skewer for now
* Weight: Heavy for a 5in travel bike... but strong

I built this bike on a super budget and so far I love it. I've had it for 9 days and I've ridden it on 8 of those for an hour or more, sometimes three or four. i r in love. Sorry for the dumb, non-driveside pics. I'm sure I'll post more in the future.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

focus thunder expert










setup is work in progress. i bought it used, replaced / upgraded some components, and planning to replace / upgrade yet more.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

upgrade;

couldn't resist, it was staring at me: "PLEASE BRING ME HOME!!! You know you want me!"

and so i did, even only riding the steel one for 4 rides, i could immediately feel the difference, i finally understand what "dead spot" is...

frame was a very early bday present to myself, this is an early bday present for myself.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

zephyr11, I'm a fan of your Knolly. )

But what does it take you to keep it this clean?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Beautiful bike Knolly ride very nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Are those red valve stem covers. :ihih:


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

cool knolly :thumbsup:


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

My new friend!
Still some things to fix, new chain guide is comming next week. Took a 4 hour ride today and i am amazed =) It works really well as a AM-bike even thou its called "only 4X" morewood.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

erikmolander, I too find it very strange that 4X FS bikes are that much underestimated. For instance, SC Blur 4X has been recently dropped from production (whereas I expected a redesign with VPP2).

By the way, where is the rear derailer cable end crimp?


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> erikmolander, I too find it very strange that 4X FS bikes are that much underestimated. For instance, SC Blur 4X has been recently dropped from production (whereas I expected a redesign with VPP2).
> 
> By the way, where is the rear derailer cable end crimp?


Yes thats strange. Really nice bikes. I really lite the yeti 4X fs aswell.

Lets say i was out of cable crimps after finishing my girlfiends bike further up on the page =D There is some other small things left to do aswell. Like cutting the super long rear brake cable...


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

sweet bike, looks like you still need a chainguide as well, I dont see a granny ring on there


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Flystagg said:


> sweet bike, looks like you still need a chainguide as well, I dont see a granny ring on there


An mrp mini G2 is on its way.. But i was on a 4 hour rough ride today and the fixed front derailer really worked better then expected. The chain was all over the place but did not fall off a single time =)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> erikmolander,
> 
> By the way, where is the rear derailer cable end crimp?


I'm wondering if their is a housing ferrule?


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

J. Random Psycho;

thanks!
not too much work.

30min total of garden hosing, muc ing off & scrubbing everything, 2min of scrubbing the chain included...
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less backache...

this was before; not too muc hy.










dogonfr, cunnilinux;

thanks!

me love it as much too!!!

those are zefal valve caps, think it comes in quite a few colors, good for schrader and presta so good for you either way!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

The cable routing idea on that Knolly is most excellent THANZX!

Even though I dont own one ..


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome bikes... Here's mine:

* Frame Size & Color: 2009 Intense Tracer VP, Stealth Black with Blue anodized links
* Fork: FOX 36 TALAS RC2, Custom painted Blue
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Gram, 203/180 with Twenty6 Dualie Lever (jury is out on this one- the Dualie is more comfortable but the Stroker carbon lever is lighter)
* Cranks: Raceface Atlas AM, Blue ano cranks 
* Front Derailleur: Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur: Deore XT
* Pedals: Crankbrothers Candy 2Ti
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Raceface Evolve low rise
* Seatpost: Crankbrothers Joplin R
* Saddle: Fi'zi:k Zeak 7mm
* Bottom Bracket: Chris King Blue
* Cassette: Deore XT 11-34
* Headset: Chris King 1.125 NoThreadSet (what else?)
* Grips: Lizard Skins Logo 
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.25
* Front Rim: Tag FRX5 (amazing)
* Front Hub/Skewer: FOX 20QR
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.25
* Rear Rim: Tag FRX5
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Salsa Flip Lock, Blue
* Weight: Who knows? I haven't weighed my bike since I got the frame.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

erikmolander said:


> My new friend!
> Still some things to fix, new chain guide is comming next week. Took a 4 hour ride today and i am amazed =) It works really well as a AM-bike even thou its called "only 4X" morewood.


Beautiful... Good job!!! (but dude, get a bigger front rotor for the Morewood.)


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Love that Nicolai!! Pics of the Tracer VP please!!


----------



## pamvespa (Mar 21, 2009)

Frame Size & Color: Merida One Five-0 Small Brown
* Fork: 2009 SR Suntour Epicon
* Brakes: Avid BB7
* Cranks: Shimano SLX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Pedals: Truvativ Hosefeller
* Stem: Truvativ XR
* Handlebar: Truvativ Hosefeller
* Seatpost: Truvativ XR
* Saddle: WTB Shadow
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano SLX
* Cassette: Shimano
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Bontagner
* Front Tire: 2.1 Kenda Nevegal
* Front Rim: Mavic Cross Ride
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Rear Tire: 2.1 Kenda Nevegal
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossride
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Weight: 13 kg.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

pamvespa said:


> Frame Size & Color: Merida One Five-0 Small Brown


Sweet bike bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Have you adjusted the suspension yet??


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

2009 Noamd Jalapeno Green


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

pamvespa said:


> * Fork: 2009 SR Suntour Epicon


Don't even go there...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Don't even go there...


What to the Philippines??


----------



## iconic83 (Aug 4, 2006)

dmar123 said:


> bigger pic...


nice bike.. is that a small size frame? the bars look massive? are they 710mm wide?


----------



## Multisync (Nov 3, 2006)

erikmolander said:


>


is that the NEW QR axle on a '07 fox float? how is it comparable to the maxle?


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

My 575 with a 2009 Float 150 (OEM from a New Genius)


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

stiingya said:


> What to the Philippines??


:bluefrown: No, the fork. Suntour is CRAP with a capital C.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

My buddies Covert and my MKIII Comp.


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

iconic83 said:


> nice bike.. is that a small size frame? the bars look massive? are they 710mm wide?


thanks...they are 673mm which is about 26.5 inches wide, it might be the perspective in the photo that makes them look bigger...the frame is a medium

also putting on a new fork in a couple of days... a 150mm Fox Talas 32 w/ 15mm through axle, and will be running some fun bolts on the rear hub, cant wait to try that out


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Multisync said:


> is that the NEW QR axle on a '07 fox float? how is it comparable to the maxle?


That's a 36 Float. I guess back in 2006-7 (?) the 36 was 150mm.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Beautiful... Good job!!! (but dude, get a bigger front rotor for the Morewood.)


Are you crazy! Weight saving you know.. 
No seriously, i have both 180 and 200 discs but for the type of riding i do around here the 160mm disc is more than enugh =)
If i want to ride with 200mm discs i use my canfield


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Black RONIN said:


> That's a 36 Float. I guess back in 2006-7 (?) they were 150mm.


Its a 2007, 160mm. Lowered by me to 140mm.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

erikmolander said:


> Its a 2007, 160mm. Lowered by me to 140mm.


erikmolander, did you replace the axle? because the one on the pic is the same one that comes with the QR TA 36 models (08+)....although with the pinch bolts on the lowers I suppose it is not QR anymore...


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

crisillo said:


> erikmolander, did you replace the axle? because the one on the pic is the same one that comes with the QR TA 36 models (08+)....although with the pinch bolts on the lowers I suppose it is not QR anymore...


Yes i replaced it. The old one with hex hole got round.. I still tighten the four bolts on the front so i would not call it QR.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

erikmolander said:


> Are you crazy! Weight saving you know..
> No seriously, i have both 180 and 200 discs but for the type of riding i do around here the 160mm disc is more than enugh =)
> If i want to ride with 200mm discs i use my canfield


Wait. You'd think that All-mountain riding dictates the use of at least a 180mm rotor...


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Wait. You'd think that All-mountain riding dictates the use of at least a 180mm rotor...


Seriously, I bet that the "all mountain" riding that most are doing rarely requires a 180 rotor, nor the body armor they're strapping on.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

swoodbrn said:


> Seriously, I bet that the "all mountain" riding that most are doing rarely requires a 180 rotor, nor the body armor they're strapping on.


Not true....I ride pretty hard and pretty dead on in the AM category...and I recently switched forks and didn't have an adapter for my 8inch rotor in the front. I almost died on the same trails a few days later with the lack of power on my 6inch. These are with XT brakes, which aren't exactly slouches.

Needless to say I ordered the rotor adapter the next day.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah, but if you're 140# like i am, there's only so much power needed to stop my momentum.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Zephyr11, Time for mud! U gonna luv cleaning up tat Knolli of yours after this Thu nite ride... 

Ironic huh... after 'poisoning' everyone to get longer travel bikes....mine was the last to complete. Well finally........


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

y0bailey said:


> Not true....I ride pretty hard and pretty dead on in the AM category...and I recently switched forks and didn't have an adapter for my 8inch rotor in the front. I almost died on the same trails a few days later with the lack of power on my 6inch. These are with XT brakes, which aren't exactly slouches.
> 
> Needless to say I ordered the rotor adapter the next day.


I'm only 132 lbs... This thing about stopping power is just ridiculous. I can brake myself and the bike up on the front wheel at any speed with my tiny 160mm rotor.. My friend is more like 180 with the same configuration. He is still able to lock the front wheel at any speed, how much more power do you need?
The only thing that could make me change to a larger one would be over heating, overheating the brakes is most of the time a riders issue...

I i find a trail that really needs larger rotors i probably would prefer my other bike:
Witch actually fits in this thread as well since i have done several hours of am-riding with it, before the morewood was finished =) Not the best climber in the world but far better than you would think.










Edit:
I finally got the Mrp mini for the morewood!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

swoodbrn said:


> Seriously, I bet that the "all mountain" riding that most are doing rarely requires a 180 rotor, nor the body armor they're strapping on.


No. I ride with a 203/160 combo on my AM trails (and those are NOT child's play) and they work fine. You try riding without at least a 180 in front.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

erikmolander said:


> Edit:
> I finally got the Mrp mini for the morewood!


wow, that chain ring is a few mm of material away from not existing.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

that morewood is sick, how much you reckon it weighs?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

erikmolander said:


> I finally got the Mrp mini for the morewood!


:madmax: Tire lettering is not aligned with tube valves. And valves are askew. That's not suitable for AM. :nono: Do you realize you could get hurt from a complete lack of balance? Way to completely ruin an otherwise good build. ut:

And those yellow valve caps? :shocked:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

anvil_den said:


>


Dam that's sweet!  Do you know why the guapo frames have such a short headtubes? It's like the anti-Giant!  LOL


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Curmy said:


> :madmax: Tire lettering is not aligned with tube valves. And valves are askew. That's not suitable for AM. :nono: Do you realize you could get hurt from a complete lack of balance? Way to completely ruin an otherwise good build. ut:
> 
> And those yellow valve caps? :shocked:


Oh, my GOD, man, calm down!!! The tire lettering alignment is a personal preference. The valves don't look askew to me, and if he likes yellow, to hell he's going to _like yellow. _You don't need to flame him for color preference. :bluefrown:


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Oh, my GOD, man, calm down!!! The tire lettering alignment is a personal preference. The valves don't look askew to me, and if he likes yellow, to hell he's going to _like yellow. _You don't need to flame him for color preference. :bluefrown:


Hopefully there is some portion of irony in his flaming or i am seriously concerned about his blood pressure..
The yellow valve caps you need to ask continental about


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn, either he's joking or there's blood in his urine..
tire-letter allignment... lol


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

stiingya said:


> Dam that's sweet!  Do you know why the guapo frames have such a short headtubes? It's like the anti-Giant!  LOL


Seriously, no idea why. Guess u have to ask Titus 

But I will tell you that it works for the kind of riding I do around here. Having it short I guess helps to make the front ultra responsive. (and this is compared to my previous lighter more xc-ish ride)

Pic was taken just after set up with the "default" extra steerer length kept ...just in case"

I have since move it 2 spacers down to get away from that dorky long neck look and the good thing is that the front end's now low enuf that I don't really have a feeling its even 160mm up front which says a lot for the climbing part.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I'll get a picture of my AM/Trail rig soon. It looks pretty weak and crappy to some people but it ain't no wuss.

I just need to change out the drivetrain, get new bars, saddle and seatpost. Oh and a new headset.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Luigiugueto said:


> Damn, either he's joking or there's blood in his urine..
> tire-letter allignment... lol


:cornut: LMAO


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally got my dream bike and I'm loving it!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

anvil_den: how are those subrosas working out for you?? how's the weight?


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

anvil_den said:


> Well finally........


What's up with those black stripes on the fork's legs? Are they to prevent the brake cable from rubbing against the fork or did you just want to add some "color" ?

BTW, beautiful EG. This new one is pure eye candy (I dare to say it's even more beautiful than the Nomad!)


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

My Heckler:


----------



## Oregonism (Jan 14, 2009)

Luigiugueto said:


> anvil_den: how are those subrosas working out for you?? how's the weight?


I have subrosas on my bike and they are rock solid and pretty light. I haven't done anything too gnarly on them, but they are holding up just fine. I really need to weigh my wheelset.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Oregonism said:


> I have subrosas on my bike and they are rock solid and pretty light. I haven't done anything too gnarly on them, but they are holding up just fine. I really need to weigh my wheelset.


that would be sweet, thanks!


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

2009 Cannondale F8(large). Pretty much stock 'cept I changed out the plastic cage pedals for metal cage ones and took the darn reflectors off. Oh and I have to specialized bottle cages on it.(LBS threw them in with the bike along with a new helmet.)

Next is the brakes and tires then I'll be good for the summer pretty much. Oh and I might add a bike computer to it as well. Other than that, its a kick ass trail/do everything bike.


----------



## Halfrican (Sep 5, 2008)

Why are some people wrapping rubber around BOTH chainstays? lol


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Halfrican said:


> Why are some people wrapping rubber around BOTH chainstays? lol


don't know about everyone else, but I get serious ankle rub on both stays, even the seat stays depending on the frame. helps the resale value imo.
not like it's hurting anything.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Halfrican said:


> Why are some people wrapping rubber around BOTH chainstays? lol


To be equal  You know it aint easy bein AM, not XC not DH it's a AM thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

*time to heckle . . .*

yObailey--nice build! 

Just did this one myself--will be swapping for a dhx 5.0 for burlier rides . . .










It's finally stopped raining here in NC--can't wait to test ride this weekend . . .


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

5.0 Coil will be sweet, SP's rock. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> To be equal  You know it aint easy bein AM, not XC not DH it's a AM thing. :thumbsup:


Haha that made me chuckle... It should be posted as a sticky for all those threads asking 'what is AM?' :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's a better shot of my ride. Its just a stock 08 Iron Horse MKIII Comp with an E13 bash guard. I plan to upgrade the wheels and possibly crank down the road but not till I wear em out.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

nice ride, eric :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

mikeetow, funny colors over there! Gothic bike with Rastafarian grips. )


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: '07 Transition Preston FR - Medium
* Fork: '06 Marzocchi Z1 Light (RC2 + ETA)
* Rear Shock: '08 Fox DHX 5.0 Coil
* Brakes: '06 Hayes El Camino
* Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Front Derailleur: '07 Sram X-7
* Rear Derailleur: '08 Sram X-7 Midcage
* Pedals: Wellgo MG-1
* Stem: Some crap called "Zoom" (gonna replace it sometime)
* Handlebar: 
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 30.0mm (silver)
* Saddle: WTB (forgot model)
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ (forgot model)
* Cassette: '07 Shimano LX (11-34)
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Maxxis Highroller 2.5 (to be replaced)
* Front Rim: Syncros Big Box (some old crap)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Woodsman 20mm Hub
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5
* Rear Rim: Velocity Psycho
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Velocity Psycho
* Weigh: About 16kg...no totally sure about this.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

sweet rides on this page, really lovin the wolfridge...

Preston FR for am!
must be some really hardcore am you do...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Preston is a perfect bike for AM, actually. Long seat tube (for climbing), slack HA, 5 inches of travel, and most are in the mid 30's for weight. Sounds like "AM" to me...


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

sly_foxx said:


> The Preston is a perfect bike for AM, actually. Long seat tube (for climbing), slack HA, 5 inches of travel, and most are in the mid 30's for weight. Sounds like "AM" to me...


Yeah it is. Though, I do feel I need to complete it's am capability, along with the fork's great ETA, with an adjustable seatpost...just shame none of those really nice looking seatposts like GD/KS are available at 30.0mm. :madman:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ace_ventura, try searching for a metal shim 27.2 to 30 mm.


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> ace_ventura, try searching for a metal shim 27.2 to 30 mm.


Yes, I've been aware of that option but those seatposts I mentioned don't come at any size under 30.x mm...not even 27.2...unless I'm wrong?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ace_ventura said:


> Yes, I've been aware of that option but those seatposts I mentioned don't come at any size under 30.x mm...not even 27.2...unless I'm wrong?


Why, I'm running a Gravitydropper Descender (3-position) 350 x 27.2 mm on my Fluid.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ace_ventura said:


> Yes, I've been aware of that option but those seatposts I mentioned don't come at any size under 30.x mm...not even 27.2...unless I'm wrong?


Just got AMP with a 27.2 to 30mm shim. GD will work just as well.


----------



## Regular Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

My first suspension bike (ever)
Build up from scratch..every little piece. 
rebuild the rear hub for a 10mm thru bolt QR.

The front wheel ain't mine as my hubs are somewhere between China and Norway,
I've been making one set using Stans Olympic and one set Stans 355 for the
wider tires.

Tired of Mickey Mouse WW stuff, this bike ain't gonna fall in that trap, but still
it hits the scale at sub 12kg (approx 26lbs).

Coming from road and cyclocross, I still get a little sea-sick on a full suspension,
but man this is fun stuff...and i don't get all that beaten up as with CX


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Regular Guest said:


> rebuild the rear hub for a 10mm thru bolt QR.


But kept the QR fork?


----------



## Regular Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Curmy said:


> But kept the QR fork?


Spending that kind of money on a new fork is out of the question 
And......The rear axle was 'American Classic design' with those
very weak endcaps...just has to break. Friend of mine always travel
around with a spare axle..I figured this was a better way.

Or even better...go CK or Hadley


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Regular Guest said:


> My first suspension bike (ever)
> Build up from scratch..every little piece.
> rebuild the rear hub for a 10mm thru bolt QR.
> 
> ...


You won't be feeling sea sick when you get on some real single track, with tech climbs, descents, and a couple of rock gardens and drops sprinkle in for fun.
my bike is a little wallowy but I can drop my fork from 140 to 95 mm and lock the rear shock if necessary.
have a blast!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

XTR cranks on the way. rear white stroker has new goodridge cable and is awaiting a bleed.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

saturnine said:


> XTR cranks on the way. rear white stroker has new goodridge cable and is awaiting a bleed.


AWESOME. PERIOD. 
How did you get the fork graphics green?


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

*Here's mine*

I like Mine Wet and Dirty......

































08 Large Pitch in Happy Yellow
xt cassette
hope pro II hubs
mavic 819 hoops
kenda nevegals
thomson 50mm stem
amoeba scud bars
odi mx grips
warranty seatstays
dmr v8 pedals
extra firm Pike spring

This bike rocks !!!
BTW: not that I never clean it, but MTBR seems to be full of bikes that look like they've never been outdoors. LOL


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> AWESOME. PERIOD.
> How did you get the fork graphics green?


ebay, my friend.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I picked up my Pivot Firebird tonight.










*Spec List*
Frame: 2009 Pivot Firebird, small size, rootbeer anodised, Fox DHX 5.0 rear shock that may be replaced with the CCDB i still have.
Fork: 2009 Fox Float RC2.
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax SX. 
Brakes: Shimano XT, 8" front and 7" rear. 
Cranks: Shimano Saint 22/36/BR 170mm length
Pedals: Time Aliums.
Chain: Sram PC990.
Cassette: Sram 990 11-34.
Rear Derailleur: Sram X0.
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Tyres: Continental Rubber Queens 2.4" UST.
Stem: Syncros AM, 75mm length
Handlebars: FSA K Force DH 40mm rise
Grips: Oury lock-ons.
Shifters: Sram X0 running full length housing.
Seat Post: Crank Bros Joplin.
Seat: SDG Bel Air RL
Headset: FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5R


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

looks like reign


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow those Rubber Queens are giant. Gotta get me a pair.:thumbsup:


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Hey Crank1979...*

Nice bike!:thumbsup: Although, with all that jingle you spent on it, why didn't you pony up a few more bucks to put a chain retention device on it? Just curious.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

gop427 said:


> Nice bike!:thumbsup: Although, with all that jingle you spent on it, why didn't you pony up a few more bucks to put a chain retention device on it? Just curious.


I never needed one with a dual ring set up on my Nomad so hopefully i won't need one on the Firebird. If i end up needing one i'll chuck one on.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I picked up my Pivot Firebird tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
No doubt the sweetest Firebird I've ever seen!


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

jstuhlman said:


> yObailey--nice build!
> 
> Just did this one myself--will be swapping for a dhx 5.0 for burlier rides . . .
> 
> ...


Nice ride! just ordered a Gamut P20 retention guide for my 1x9 setup. The Jumpstop cannot handle my angry riding style. I will still drop the chain with every possible adjustment there is. This bike shreds. I just have to take it all apart to figure out where the heck the creaking noise is coming from!


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

gop427 said:


> Nice bike!:thumbsup: Although, with all that jingle you spent on it, why didn't you pony up a few more bucks to put a chain retention device on it? Just curious.


I'll go ahead and answer for him. Then he wouldn't be making use of that sweet swinging direct front dérailleur mount those firebirds have.:nono:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Flystagg said:


> I'll go ahead and answer for him. Then he wouldn't be making use of that sweet swinging direct front dérailleur mount those firebirds have.:nono:


LoL yup front der means no drop when set up properly. :cornut:


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I picked up my Pivot Firebird tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So giant gave DW the finger and made maestro, so DW teams up with a company called pivot and gives giant the finger making a bike nearly exactly the same as the new reign X. interesting.....
Nice bike nevertheless it must ride nice with maestro suspension... i mean DW link


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

my bad


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Cata1yst said:


> So giant gave DW the finger and made maestro, so DW teams up with a company called pivot and gives giant the finger making a bike nearly exactly the same as the new reign X. interesting.....
> Nice bike nevertheless it must ride nice with maestro suspension... i mean DW link


Lol. I bought an 09 Giant Reign X0 to strip the parts from to build up the Firebird. The FB rides noticeably nicer. I do own 3 other Giants too, so it's nothing against the brand. It also rides better than the 06 SC Nomad i just sold.:thumbsup:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

stiingya said:


> I know this isn't a thread for this, but does anyone know if DW has ever taken action against Giant? (I have searched here and google), I always hear rumors that he will or has tried but I've never seen any facts supporting these statements and I have always wondered what the real story is??? Even if it's a $$$ thing and for that reason he could never win, (the prevailing conspiracy theory I've found), I would think the fact that he filed the suit would mean allot to his supporters...
> 
> My pre-pacific back in the good old days Schwinn Rocket 88 has dual links, and I never hear anyone refer to that suspension design as being copied or infringed on by anyone. Lawell designed a few other popular Schwinn suspension bikes back then though I'm not sure if the original rocket 88 was one of his??? But I have always wondered where that design fits in with other dual links...


You would think, but the world of business and "politics" for lack of a better word is a strange and messed up system, and in a strange turn of events DW might lose the suit because Giant could find some piece of sh1t "evidence" or "claim" that DW took his idea, blah, blah, blah. It's a complicated process.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> My pre-pacific back in the good old days Schwinn Rocket 88 has dual links, and I never hear anyone refer to that suspension design as being copied or infringed on by anyone. Lawell designed a few other popular Schwinn suspension bikes back then though I'm not sure if the original rocket 88 was one of his??? But I have always wondered where that design fits in with other dual links...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

This is stock except the E13 but i dnt think you see many in the states so i thought id post it

Here it is before my Lyriks broke and had new white ones (brand new ones under warranty)










and here it is with the new Lyriks


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice bike Diesel!


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks! like i said its mostly stock but you can not buy them in th US because spec own the patent for the horst link. So i thought id show you. 

what i want next is an adjustable seatpost but at £230 it can wait lol


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

stiingya said:


> I know this isn't a thread for this, but does anyone know if DW has ever taken action against Giant? (I have searched here and google), I always hear rumors that he will or has tried but I've never seen any facts supporting these statements and I have always wondered what the real story is??? Even if it's a $$$ thing and for that reason he could never win, (the prevailing conspiracy theory I've found), I would think the fact that he filed the suit would mean allot to his supporters...
> 
> My pre-pacific back in the good old days Schwinn Rocket 88 has dual links, and I never hear anyone refer to that suspension design as being copied or infringed on by anyone. Lawell designed a few other popular Schwinn suspension bikes back then though I'm not sure if the original rocket 88 was one of his??? But I have always wondered where that design fits in with other dual links...


Giants a huge company, with many big scary mean lawyers. David Weagle is an engineer. Its most likely not worth his time and money to persue giant. Supposedly quote " I Believe in karma and what goes around comes around" There was a huge debate over it on ridemonkey from what i recall.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ouroboros said:


> Wow those Rubber Queens are giant. Gotta get me a pair.:thumbsup:


Pretty nice tires, I think. I don't have too much time on them (2 lazy rides), but they seem good!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

stiingya said:


> I know this isn't a thread for this, but does anyone know if DW has ever taken action against Giant? (I have searched here and google), I always hear rumors that he will or has tried but I've never seen any facts supporting these statements and I have always wondered what the real story is???


IIRC the patent for the DW link covers the axle path, not the actual layout of the linkages.
Banshee use a very similar looking system to a DW link but don't pay any licence because the geometry numbers are different..

Maybe the Giant system just looks a lot like DW but the geometries are different.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

DIESELindustry said:


> thanks! like i said its mostly stock but you can not buy them in th US because spec own the patent for the horst link. So i thought id show you.
> 
> what i want next is an adjustable seatpost but at £230 it can wait lol


will they sue you for riding it in north america?


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

saturnine said:


> will they sue you for riding it in north america?


No i dont think they can! I think it just stops people importing and selling them in the US.

I dont know how you would stand with getting one from a European shop/website and getting them to ship it. If you could, id hate to know the TAX the would charge you when it landed stateside.


----------



## Oregonism (Jan 14, 2009)

That Cube is gorgeous. What does one of those frames run?


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

Oregonism said:


> That Cube is gorgeous. What does one of those frames run?


Ive never looked into getting just the frame. I think they are sold more of an off the peg bike with 2 types of build. theyre a bit pricey now but i gota good deal on an 08 with £300 off down to £1500, theyve now rocketed due to Steel rising and the shitty exchange rate we are currently getin here.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=Cube+Fritzz

They are few and far to come across even here in the UK but are gradually building a strong following. In Europe they are well established so you may get a frame only.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

DIESELindustry said:


> No i dont think they can! I think it just stops people importing and selling them in the US.


If it crosses the border - it is imported by you.



DIESELindustry said:


> I dont know how you would stand with getting one from a European shop/website and getting them to ship it. If you could, id hate to know the TAX the would charge you when it landed stateside.


Customs do not enforce anything, but it is better to keep any shipment to under $2K declared value, so it flies under radar.


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

Curmy said:


> If it crosses the border - it is imported by you.


So you are still breaking patent laws?

I would think that its only if you are selling them on?



Curmy said:


> Customs do not enforce anything, but it is better to keep any shipment to under $2K declared value, so it flies under radar.


and your lucky in the US i work for the Royal Mail and we often get customs charges on items which are over £18 (£10 handling fee plus 17.5% tax) so if you were doing it this way on a £2400 that would be nearly £500 OUCH!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

DIESELindustry said:


> So you are still breaking patent laws?


I have no idea. I would not sweat to much doing it though. My assumption would be that for personal use it should not matter.


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry ive gone a lil off topic!!!!

:band:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

But this is some intriguing off topic stuff guys. )


----------



## 123ski (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is my white Stallion. 2009 Heckler R AM with mallet 1 pedals.


----------



## Wako (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres my 09 Commencal Meta 5.5.2


----------



## Oregonism (Jan 14, 2009)

DIESELindustry said:


> Ive never looked into getting just the frame. I think they are sold more of an off the peg bike with 2 types of build. theyre a bit pricey now but i gota good deal on an 08 with £300 off down to £1500, theyve now rocketed due to Steel rising and the shitty exchange rate we are currently getin here.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=Cube+Fritzz
> 
> They are few and far to come across even here in the UK but are gradually building a strong following. In Europe they are well established so you may get a frame only.


That suspension design is certainly different, it looks awesome. I'd only be interested in a frame though. I don't have 2300 quid lying around, lol.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just finished it last night.

I'll probably end up throwing a Gamut P30 with a 36t single on it, but for now the double works.

Specs.? Most of the stuff on the bike is pretty visible in the pic.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Just finished it last night.
> 
> I'll probably end up throwing a Gamut P30 with a 36t single on it, but for now the double works.
> 
> Specs.? Most of the stuff on the bike is pretty visible in the pic.


Dammit! Where'd you get the Xfusion shock?


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

Curmy said:


> I have no idea. I would not sweat to much doing it though. My assumption would be that for personal use it should not matter.


I dont know much about patent laws, but i would assume that you are correct as patent laws only really apply if you are making or producing products in violation to those patent laws


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Cata1yst said:


> I dont know much about patent laws, but i would assume that you are correct as patent laws only really apply if you are making or producing products in violation to those patent laws


Or if you import into the country where their is a patnt. Basically if their is a patnt on something you need permission from the patnt holder which usually will cost money.


----------



## RustyUK (Sep 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I picked up my Pivot Firebird tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is............... simply a stunning looking bike

*********************************************************
SOMETIMES I'M RIGHT, SOMETIMES I'M WRONG. BUT I'M ALWAYS CERTAIN


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Dammit! Where'd you get the Xfusion shock?


Well, I live 10 minutes from X-Fusions U.S. base in Campbell, CA. So it's easy to get the stuff. :thumbsup:

But truthfully, the guys at X-Fusion are amazing guys, and I seriously can't thank them enough for the help they gave me. They let me bring my frame in, and they tried to fit a few different shocks on there. The H3LT fits like a glove, and let me tell you that after my first ride on the bike and on the shock last night, I am thorough impressed. The SX is a pig of a bike to pedal, especially with my build, but the H3LT shock has a pro-pedal switch. With that switch on, you can pedal that bike like a hardtail, even standing up. When you're ready to go down the hill, simply flip the pro-pedal switch back to wide-open, and you're set for the gnarliest of the gnar. It's got the piggy-back bottom out resevoir, so that will definitely help when I use the bike as a jumper or for Freeride and light DH. And the rebound adjustment works flawlessly. It's simply, too. I think it has 6 clicks. I turn the rebound to the fast setting, and then go in 2 clicks.

To quote Ferris Beuller, "It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up."

:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i was impressed by their stuff at the last bike show i went to.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Well, I live 10 minutes from X-Fusions U.S. base in Campbell, CA. So it's easy to get the stuff. :thumbsup:


Do they sell it right there? I am 20 min away, and thought about getting a spare 7.825/2.25 air shock to swap with coil DHX on my Kona... My plan was to find a cheap FLoar R at 2.0" stroke, had it converted to 2.25" and to platform by Push people.. Maybe X-fusion is an alternative.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Well, I live 10 minutes from X-Fusions U.S. base in Campbell, CA. So it's easy to get the stuff. :thumbsup:


Do they sell it right there? I am 20 min away, and thought about getting a spare 7.825/2.25 air shock to swap with coil DHX on my Kona... My plan was to find a cheap FLoar R at 2.0" stroke, had it converted to 2.25" and to platform by Push people.. Maybe X-fusion is an alternative - without any swapping.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Do they sell it right there? I am 20 min away, and thought about getting a spare 7.825/2.25 air shock to swap with coil DHX on my Kona... My plan was to find a cheap FLoar R at 2.0" stroke, had it converted to 2.25" and to platform by Push people.. Maybe X-fusion is an alternative - without any swapping.


www.x-fusion-shox.com

They have their U.S. telephone numbers posted there.

Call up and ask for John Valera. He'll help you out. They're a great bunch of guys over there that run a fantastic operation with quality products. I don't know if they'll let you pick up, but you can call and ask.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Well, I live 10 minutes from X-Fusions U.S. base in Campbell, CA. So it's easy to get the stuff. :thumbsup:
> 
> But truthfully, the guys at X-Fusion are amazing guys, and I seriously can't thank them enough for the help they gave me. They let me bring my frame in, and they tried to fit a few different shocks on there. The H3LT fits like a glove, and let me tell you that after my first ride on the bike and on the shock last night, I am thorough impressed. The SX is a pig of a bike to pedal, especially with my build, but the H3LT shock has a pro-pedal switch. With that switch on, you can pedal that bike like a hardtail, even standing up. When you're ready to go down the hill, simply flip the pro-pedal switch back to wide-open, and you're set for the gnarliest of the gnar. It's got the piggy-back bottom out resevoir, so that will definitely help when I use the bike as a jumper or for Freeride and light DH. And the rebound adjustment works flawlessly. It's simply, too. I think it has 6 clicks. I turn the rebound to the fast setting, and then go in 2 clicks.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I have got to check that out. Do you have any idea when the heck their website will be done?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haven't heard anything about when their website will be done. I know that they're working on it, but I also know that they're very serious about racing, and being out at all of the events to prove to everyone how reliable and bombproof their products are.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Haven't heard anything about when their website will be done. I know that they're working on it, but I also know that they're very serious about racing, and being out at all of the events to prove to everyone how reliable and bombproof their products are.


God.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> God.


?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> ?


Hold your balls cause Pm1 is gonna bust em. :lol:


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Here is my contribution to this thread.....

2008 KHS XCT535









































Parts breakdown:
Frame- 2008 KHS XCT535 w/5.5" travel
Fork- Marzzochi
Bars- BBB FreeBar 
Headset- FSA impact sealed internal
Cranks- Shimano Saints
Shifters- Deore LX
FD- Deore
RD-XT Shadow
Brakes- Avid Juicy 5
Wheels- Velocity Blunts(Spangled Silver), White Industries Hubs(polished) DT triple butted spokes
Tires- Maxxis 2.25
Stem- Thomson 90mm
Seatpost- Thomson Elite 31.6mm
Grips- Origin 8 Lock ons
Seat- WTB Silverado

This bike climbs awesome and descends like a dream!!! It may not be a Yeti or Santa Cruz but... I am happy with it anyways

Thanks


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> ?


As in "they should hurry up already for the love of *god*".


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> As in "they should hurry up already for the love of *god*".


OH, well yes that's SO obvious I don't know why anyone didn't get that...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

rsullivan said:


> This bike climbs awesoome and descends like a dream!!! It may not be a Yeti or Santa Cruz


that's because it's a Specialized...  just kidding...

Sorry, couldn't resist. Funny that they are putting the sticker on the chain stay. As if there is anyone that doesn't know they own the patent...

Isn't it funny that in all the years Specialized has had the patent they spent most of them with interrupted seat tubes or funky seat angles, then KHS gets somebody to design a frame and they get the full seat tube first try...

At any rate, looks like a sweet ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Thanks.... I picked those decals off since the picture was taken.... LOL
No offense taken on the "Specialized" comment 
The way I look at it is : If you enjoy the ride and what your riding, thats is all you need to worry about.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

rsullivan said:


> Thanks.... I picked those decals off since the picture was taken.... LOL
> No offense taken on the "Specialized" comment
> The way I look at it is : If you enjoy the ride and what your riding, thats is all you need to worry about.


Nice bike! That's because I own a khs also. Most people wouldn't bother looking at the brand. in "08 I bought a left over 2007 AM2000 that has now been totally udated wtih RS Pike, Fox DHX, thompson, Rocket v slt, Xtrr hubs, 8" rotors, 321 hoops and 20 mm thru axle, Xt drive train, only the frame is stock. It climbs and descends great, but it weighs in around 32 lbs. I only notice the heft when I'm loading it onto the roof rack!

When you ride a bike you don't see stickers, you only feel the suspension bounding over the trail. The only time I see my bike is when I clean it after the ride and still like the way it looks after owning it for two years!


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Few more changes...


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

NICE! 

Lookin good RJ!!


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*My newest*

I finally pulled the trigger on a used FXR I've been thinking about for years.
Medium black 07 FXR steel Curnut
160mm Talas
Pewter King hubs and Headset 
317 front rim
819 rear rim
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 snakeskins
$4 tubes
Hope M4 brakes with pewter plugs and floating 183/160 mm rotors
Hope seatpost clamp (pewter)
Hope stem
Titec Pluto OS high rise carbon bar
X9 shifters and rear der
XT front der
EC 90 Post
WTB Rocket Ti saddle
Race face Turbine cranks and BB
Frog SS pedals
31.25 lbs


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

tozovr said:


> Few more changes...


That would be high on my list of bikes to try out if I had the money. Guitrs looks sweet.

Got a Reign x1 from the classifieds. Tomorrow will be its maiden voyage for me and the East coast. Cant wait. All stock.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

Heres my ride.
'05 Trance w/ a few upgrades.
XT Disc Brakes, rear derailleur, Ergon GR2 mags
TerraMax wheelset w/ Michelins in pic but also have 2.4 Kenda Telonix and 2.4 Conti MK's SS










Planning on upgrading the fork next. Something w/ 130mm or 140mm. Also about to purchase an 80mm or 90mm stem to shorten things up a bit.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

tozovr;

sweet!!!
def worth more pics then just this one....


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Halfrican
Why are some people wrapping rubber around BOTH chainstays? lol



dogonfr said:


> To be equal  You know it aint easy bein AM, not XC not DH it's a AM thing. :thumbsup:


It's because when you eat $#!+ and your bike goes sailing the rear swing arm (seat stays and/or chain stays depending on frame design) along with 
your grips and pedals and unfortunately the rear derailleur are what contact the rocks most frequently.

Wrapping up the swing arm or stays of your bike saves your frame serious wear and tear....


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

*My new AM ride!!*

So I finally pulled the trigger on my new ride. 09 Fuji Reveal 1.0 Rides like a dream, I love it.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

hanjin said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger on my new ride. 09 Fuji Reveal 1.0 Rides like a dream, I love it.


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks! I looked at the Thrill 1.0 but I don't do anything too crazy so this bike really fit the bill.


----------



## Wiksa_na_Maxa (Oct 3, 2006)

*Hi, I'm mountain biker from Poland*








Total real weight is 12.317kg


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Update on my ndiza.
I shaved off some weight by switching the fox 36 to a 120mm reba team. Total weight 28,4 lbs.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Man there are some sweet bikes in this thread

Newbie here with his first suspension anything bike She's only 3 weeks old and I just bought clipless ped's and shoes for it since I took this pic but it's otherwise stock It's overkill for my skills for sure but I'm getting a little faster during every ride but most of all, I'm lovin' every minute of it










I can't believe I waited this long to buy a bike I could actually ride:bluefrown:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tuff Gong said:


> Man there are some sweet bikes in this thread
> 
> Newbie here with his first suspension anything bike She's only 3 weeks old and I just bought clipless ped's and shoes for it since I took this pic but it's otherwise stock It's overkill for my skills for sure but I'm getting a little faster during every ride but most of all, I'm lovin' every minute of it
> 
> ...


:cornut: :thumbsup:


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

*New Foes FXR with parts from the last one.*










































































33.2lbs


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Ladies and gents - let's keep this thread for pics and listings of bike setups.


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

Tuff Gong said:


> Man there are some sweet bikes in this thread
> 
> Newbie here with his first suspension anything bike She's only 3 weeks old and I just bought clipless ped's and shoes for it since I took this pic but it's otherwise stock It's overkill for my skills for sure but I'm getting a little faster during every ride but most of all, I'm lovin' every minute of it
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice ride! and welcome to tthe biking fraternity happy riding!

also :thumbsup:



SSINGA said:


> Ladies and gents - let's keep this thread for pics and listings of bike setups.


start another thread or just wind your necks in ffs!


----------



## madeoneup (Jun 9, 2009)

My first serious mountain bike, 09 GT Marathon Sport.


----------



## Xtrememtbiker85 (Nov 24, 2006)

Its been a while since ive been on, put some miles on the bike and am finishing up a new custom wheelset. White Halo Combat wheels, 20mm front hub, maxxis 2.35 tires.

Will post pics soon. GREAT BIKES GUYS!!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

erikmolander said:


> Update on my ndiza.
> I shaved off some weight by switching the fox 36 to a 120mm reba team. Total weight 28,4 lbs.


Where'd you get the stanchion colored seatpost?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

erikmolander, now that this fork is on there, you no longer have any excuse to avoid upgrading to M970 crankset. )


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Where'd you get the stanchion colored seatpost?


It is just a "nature anodized" thomson post =)


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mongoose XR 200*

Stock Mongoose

Zoom Forks
Full Suspension Aluminium/Steel
Shimano Tourney Derailer
Promax Disc Brake Front
V-Brakes Rear
Quando 26" Rims


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Mongoose Pilot said:


> Stock Mongoose
> 
> Zoom Forks
> Full Suspension Aluminium/Steel
> ...


You are kidding.....right?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Berkley said:


> You are kidding.....right?


Dude weak... 4 posts, give them the benefit of the doubt... how about a little encouragement, maybe advise them to be cautious with their riding till they learn the limits of their equipment, but otherwise tell them to ride the crap out of it, learn about the sport and have fun...

All that matters is that their mountain biking, not everyone has 2 grand to blow on their bike...

Does OSCMTB stand for Overly Snobby Can'tridewithbeginers Mountain Bike Club??? 

Maybe you should get into roadbikes, I have one too and that sport seems to attract a fair share of similar minded individuals...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Dude weak... 4 posts, give them the benefit of the doubt...


Second post was trolling on weight weenie bike thread with a picture of a truss frame. No benefit of the doubt here.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Second post was trolling on weight weenie bike thread with a picture of a truss frame. No benefit of the doubt here.


oops my bad then...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Soya, nice one. But it looks like work in progress to me - you can easily get it to under 12 kg without resorting to hardcore WW tricks. I would suggest M970 cranks, Mavic Crossmax ST 20 front wheel, and some lighter brakes (Formula R1?!).


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

You ride AM with ridiculously narrow 118 gram XC handlebars and flat pedal designed for road use?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

plussa, I guess foam grips are okay if you use metal end plugs.. but yes, this cockpit setup reads like an "under construction" sign.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Soya, nice one. But it looks like work in progress to me - you can easily get it to under 12 kg without resorting to hardcore WW tricks. I would suggest M970 cranks, Mavic Crossmax ST 20 front wheel, and some lighter brakes (Formula R1?!).


+1. Funn F2?  Although the R1s are a little expensive. Code 5s?


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Ran out of budget for the brakes, but they work really really well. I'll swap them out eventually. I'm comfortable with the bars and the pedals are grippier than you think, so sorry  
The crankset I got for $102 off chain reaction, I like the stiffness also so I wont be changing it anytime soon. The wheelset came in a bit overweight but they're solid so I don't mind.

Although I will be going with a slightly shorter stem soon.


----------



## Quadro (Aug 14, 2008)

My ride....


























Frame: Pivot Mach 5, Small
Fork: Fox Float 32 RLC 15QR
Shock: Fox RP23
Wheelset: Mavic Crossmax ST
Crankset: SLX / XTR
Shifters: Deore XT
Rear derailleur: XTR
Front derailleur: Deore XT
Casette: Deore XT
Chain: XTR
Brakes: Hope Mini X2 Pro
Seatpost: SDG Carbon
Saddle: SDG Bel Air SL
Stem: Syntace F119
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC
Grips: Lizard Skin "Peaty"
Tyres: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 Evo + Stan's NoTubes
Pedals: Eggbeater C
Weight: 25.1 lbs

Like it a lot..:thumbsup:


----------



## Quadro (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's some photos...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Quadro said:


> Here's some photos...
> 
> View attachment 467960
> 
> ...


looks real balanced. how does it ride?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quadro said:


> Here's some photos...
> 
> View attachment 467960
> 
> ...


That's just beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

What you mean by SLX/XTR cranks? Did you swap the small ring for a XTR one?

The bike looks awesome. Nice ano blue, it must be a killer in person! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quadro (Aug 14, 2008)

Pivot rides very well both uphill and decent. I thought I made it too light but fortunately it's still in one piece. 

I swapped the middle and the big ring to XTR and the BB is XTR press-in kind one....


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Ahh beat me to it. Looks very nice!


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

I had the chance to ride one of these beasts a while ago, and i must say i was impressed with almost everything, the suspension was the best if ever used and the bike felt so solid. Only problem for me was the HA was a little too steep.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

my new ride.a little bit more tweaking to do


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Quadro said:


> Pivot rides very well both uphill and decent. I thought I made it too light but fortunately it's still in one piece.
> 
> I swapped the middle and the big ring to XTR and the BB is XTR press-in kind one....


Just forgot Pivots were press-in BB. How much weight have you trimmed off with the new rings? I'm thinking about pop the small one off a SLX crank and tuck in a XT ring, what could bring the SLX pretty close to the XT weight and still have all the extra strengh.

And don't be worried about your build. It's spot on and unless your pushing it onto free-ride land, you won't need anything else to make it tougher for what it's made for. And if the weight is at good mark, that's a nice plus! BTW, that Hope brakeset is amazing.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is my 07 FourStroke I just bought used (2 days ago) as a frame from a local. It took me 4 hours to get all my parts over to this. For my weight and the "mountains" in MN, this is an AM to me.
Size: 15" (I'm 5'4" @130#)
07 Float RLC @ 120
Manitou Radium RL
XTR lever with 4pot XT
So far one 9 miler single track and 8 miler pavement and it feels GREAT.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

skellz said:


> my new ride.a little bit more tweaking to do


Nice Mountain Cycle. Nice simple design, which is all you need with a good stable platform shock! Here's some new pics of mine.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's the original AM bike!


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

gotta love the SA's. 
i sold mine a couple years ago.fun bikes
its just popped up on ebay


----------



## fbb (Apr 10, 2009)

It's build was featured on the Spesh forum, but for those who don't peruse there, here it is.....
































































Full build is......


'08 S-Works carbon frame - large with stock AFR shock and long E150 SL forks, with 60mm stem
Roval Traversee wheelset
Hope Tech M4 203mm front/180mm rear floating rotors and braided hoses
XT chainset
XTR front mech (came with frame)
XT Shadow rear mech
Crank Bros Mallet 1 pedals
Easton EA70 Monkey Bars
XT shifters
Thomson layback post (came with frame)
Charge Spoon saddle
SRAM PG990 cassette
SRAM PC991 chain
Fibrax braided shifter cables
Specialized seatclamp
DMR lock-ons
Panaracer Fire FR 2.4 up front and a Fire XC 2.1 out back (about to be changed for something bigger on the rear)
Weight - 28lbs, although could be taken to 26.5lbs easily

Total cost £2700, with them now available standard off the shelf ('08), albeit a slightly different spec, for £3000-3300. My only noticable downgrade would be from an XTR chainset, although I'd take my Hope stoppers over the Avids on the stock bike any day. The same bike cost £4000 last year. As well as the saving, the feeling of satisfaction building it up (and everything still working like a dream) was priceless.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (May 30, 2006)

*My Liteville 301 AM*




























* Liteville 301 MK4 Size L (23,6" TT) Black Ano w. Manitou QR Shock; travel 5.1" (130mm)
* Fork: Manitou Nixon Super Intrinsic 145mm
* Brakes: Magura Louise BAT 7" Rotors
* Cranks: Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Shimano PD-MX 30
* Stem: Syntace Force 1.5 95mm
* Handlebar: Sunline vOne 19mm rise
* Seatpost: Kindshock KS i900 with selfmade frame adapter
* Saddle: Specialized Phenom SL 143
* Cassette: Shimano XTR
* Headset: Syntace Superspin
* Grips: NoName Neoprene (same as Ritchey but a lil bit harder)
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion F 2.35"
* Front Rim: DT Swiss xr 4.1d
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss Hügi FR / 440 w. 20mm axle
* Rear Tire: Hutchinson Barracuda 2.1" Air Light
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss xr 4.1d
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss Hügi FR / 440 w. Mounty lite axle
* Weight: bit more than 14kg

Will swap eventually some parts next time:
*Fork for 2010 RS RVL
*Shock for Manitou Swinger 4 Way
*Stem for Thomson x4 90mm 0°
*Rims for DT Swiss 4.2d
*Spoke Nipples for aluminium ones


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor: Interesting shock mount.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor said:
 

> * Liteville 301 MK4 Size L (23,6" TT) Black Ano w. Manitou QR Shock; travel 5.1" (130mm)
> * Fork: Manitou Nixon Super Intrinsic 145mm
> * Brakes: Magura Louise BAT 7" Rotors
> * Cranks: Shimano XTR
> ...


That's so nice and clean!!


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, my first real bike.... the bike is still over my skill level but I've improved quite a bit and I couldn't believe the difference when I hopped back on my old Jamis X2 for a ride the other day! WOW. Only had it a few weeks, need to start hitting some harder trails now that I'm getting comfortable on it.

2009 Felt Redemption 2 (UK Verison)


















** I decided to ditch the underseat tool bag since it got hot and I started carrying the camelback every time.

2009 COLORS
Gloss White

SIZE
XL (21.5")

FRAME
Felt Equilink "Aggresive All Mountain" Full Suspension, 6061 Double-Butted Aluminum Front Triangle & Sub-Frame 165mm Travel, Oversized 1.5" Head Tube & 34.9mm FD, 34.9mm SPC, Seat Tube, Standard 135mm Axle, Compatible with Felt ISCG Mount, Replaceable Derailleur Hanger, Disc-Brake Specific

REAR SHOCK
Fox Float RP2 XV Air 8.5 x 2.5, Tuning Range Adjustor with 2 Pro Pedal Position, DOHC Pro Pedal with 2 Position lever, Rebound Adjust, 213 Grams

FORK
RockShox Lyrik 2-Step IS U-Turn 115mm - 160mm Air Spring design. Forged Hollow AL66 Crown 35mm Upper tubes, Magnesium Lowers with Maxle 360 20mm axle, Motion control damping ,External rebound, low speed compression, 5.52lbs

HEADSET
1.5" Oversized Aheadset w/Traditional External Cups, Aluminum Cups, Loose Ball Bearings to Fit Standard 1-1/8" Steerer Tubes

STEM
FELT XAM All Mountain stem, 3D Forged Alloy, 4-bolt design, 31.8 Bar Bore. Sizes 15.5"-17.5"=50mm, 19.5-21.5"=70mm

HANDLEBAR
FELT XAM All Mountain Handlebar Butted Oversize 6061 Aluminum, 31.8mm clamp diameter, 25mm Rise, 8 degree bend with 4 degree sweep, Width: 680mm

GRIPS:
Felt AM Grip Custom "LOCK-ON" Design with Alloy Ends Single-Density Extra-Soft & Sticky (Recipe #25) Durometer, 130mm Length, 30mm OD

BAR END CAPS
N/A

SHIFTERS
SRAM X-7 1:1 Trigger Shifters 27-Speed

FRONT DERAILLEUR
Shimano Deore FD-M531 Bottom Swing Dual Pull

REAR DERAILLEUR
2009 X-9, long cage

CRANKSET
Truvativ STYLO 2.2 AM Dual Ring with Bashguard, 2-Piece Crank Giga-X-Pipe External Bearing Design, 36/24T Cold-Forged AL-66, 44/15.5=170mm; 17.5-21.5=175mm

BB SET
Truvativ Giga X Pipe XR, Super Oversized Heat Treated Cr-Mo Included w/Crank

FREEWHEEL/ CASSETTE
SRAM PG-950, 9-Speed Cassette, 11-32T

CHAIN:
Sram PC-951 (9-Speed

BRAKE LEVERS
Avid ELIXIR R

BRAKES:
Avid ELIXIR R Hydraulic, Rotors: 203mm Front; 185mm Rear

CABLES:
Custom Felt Cable Set, Standard Black Casing, Featuring CP Stamped Logos & FELT Rubber 2-Tone Tube Tops at Head Tube and Red CNC Alloy ferrules

SADDLE:
DEVOX XAM SADDLE Wide Nose, Broad flat rear with soft tissue relief channel. 2mm Gel Endurance layer, Rear "Jewel Safe" crush zone, Kevlar protected edges, Stitch free top, smooth leg chafe protection. 7mm heat treated Hollow Cr-Mo Rails

SEAT POST
Felt Alloy All Mountain Micro-Adjust, 100% Black, 6061 Low-Profile Forged Head & Extruded Rail Clamps, 30.9x350mm (CEN)

SEAT POST CLAMP
Felt QR Seat Clamp Cold Forged + CNC, 6061 Aluminum 34.9mm

F/HUB
Felt 20mm Thru Axle Cold-Forged Aluminum Body, 32H Disc Brake

R/HUB
Shimano Deore FH-M525, 6-Bolt Type Rotor Mount, 9 Speed Cassette 32H, with Alloy Quick Release

WHEELS/RIMS
WTB Dual Duty FR Disc Doublewall, 26 x 1.5 x 32H, 28mm Width Presta Valve with Eyelets Black Anodized

TIRE
Felt Devox XAM Mountain tire, Aggressive ALL Mountain High Void tread design, XXX Traction Compound, 60 tpi case with Folding Tubeless ready bead, 26 x 2.3

SPOKES
Sandblast Black Stainless 14G, Brass Nipples

PEDALS
Shimano M-424 (will probably be upgrading soon)


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice bike, the Redemption is not available on this side of the pond, but the compulson is pretty tight.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm actually on your side of the pond (CO). Somehow my LBS managed to get 4 of them directly from Felt. He thinks they were picture bikes or maybe demo bikes. Had a little scratch on the paint of the front fork and I got a killer deal!

I did just see a Compulsion in his shop the other day. I think they are 2-3lbs lighter than my redemption. Nice looking bike for sure.


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

cobi said:


> OK, my first real bike.... the bike is still over my skill level but I've improved quite a bit and I couldn't believe the difference when I hopped back on my old Jamis X2 for a ride the other day! WOW. Only had it a few weeks, need to start hitting some harder trails now that I'm getting comfortable on it.
> 
> 2009 Felt Redemption 2 (UK Verison)


is it the limited edition mint sauce bike? because theyve had a little trouble shifting them from the shops here. Theyve still got a few left aswell.

Is it a good bike? I have never fancied the look of it to be honest. but my friend is looking for a new all mountain steed!


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Doesn't appear to be the same bike. Different frame for sure (downtube) and components.

This is my bike:
http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalo...in/redemption-series/09-redemption-2-int.aspx

I assume this is the LE Mint Sauce you are referring to?
http://mountainbikehot.blogspot.com/2009/01/felt-compulsion-2-se-2008-mint-sauce.html

1000 pound difference in price as well (but 08 vs 09 so I'm sure that has a little to do with it).

I've only got about 40 miles on it so far and only on fairly easy trails. It's actually in the shop right now getting the rear derailer cable replaced. It was sticking and causing some ghost shifting, etc....

This site was one of the few reviews I found, although they were not fans of the BB height.
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/redemption-2-09-33750

So far I'm happy and once we get it dialed in I think I'll be even happier. Now i just gotta go hit some tougher trails and see what she can really do!


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

XL!

You`re really a BIG GUY! 
How tall are you?


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

cobi said:


> Doesn't appear to be the same bike. Different frame for sure (downtube) and components.
> 
> This is my bike:
> http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalo...in/redemption-series/09-redemption-2-int.aspx
> ...


lol! didnt realise they were different bikes they looked similar until i looked at them both one after each other.

are your forks U turn or 2 Step air? im confused with the description because it says both. ive got the 2 step and i love the on the fly travel adjustment


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

DIESELindustry said:


> lol! didnt realise they were different bikes they looked similar until i looked at them both one after each other.
> 
> are your forks U turn or 2 Step air? im confused with the description because it says both. ive got the 2 step and i love the on the fly travel adjustment


2-step. I was a little nervous because if you read the reviews on here some people had some problems with it.

I love the on the fly adjustment. 2 settings is really all I feel I need.

Tkul- I'm 6'3" 230. So I am fairly big. Bike feels like it fits me good though. My old Jamis 21" was definitely too small.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

cobi said:


> Tkul- I'm 6'3" 230. So I am fairly big. Bike feels like it fits me good though. My old Jamis 21" was definitely too small.


:eekster:


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> :eekster:


Yeah, my body type is a little more suited for my other favorite sport... hockey.

Still trying to drop some lbs (which I why I started biking again anyways). You should've seen me when I was 265 this winter!

Clydes unite!


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

cobi said:


> 2-step. I was a little nervous because if you read the reviews on here some people had some problems with it.


I had trouble with my 08's. they stuck on 160mm but after sending them back to Chain Reaction in turn they sent them to SRAM and i got brand new white 09's :thumbsup:


----------



## hidesertbomber (Jun 16, 2009)

TNC said:


> Frame Size & Color: Nomad, large, ano slate


Man that's pretty!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I heard some of the new Felt bikes had some headtube/BB height issues.

Some of their 6" frames from 2007 (or maybe it was 2008) ended up with a 71 degree headtube. Yikes!


----------



## Mon Guapo (Jul 17, 2009)

Titus El Guapo


















Set-up
Handle Bar: Truvativ Hussefelt
Stem: Truvativ XR
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: WTB Shadow V 2 tone
Seat Clamp: Hope
Headset: Chris King Threadless Headset w/ red hope spacers
Grips: Oury Grips with Odi bar end
Wheelset: Mavic Cross Max SLR w/ Face Red ti skewers
Fork: '09 Fox Talas 32 RLC
Rear Shock: Rockshox Pearl 3.1
Shifters and RD: Shimano SLX
FD: Shimano SLX
Crank: Shimano SLX
Chain: Sram PC991
Cogs: Sram PG990 red Spider
Brakes: Avid BB7
Tires: Kenda Nevegal 2.1


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)

Soya said:


> Mine.


dope Yeti! :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mikeetow said:


> dope Yeti! :thumbsup:


yea cause you'd have to be a dope to ride a Yeti...

Just kidding!!!!!! :thumbsup:

I'm just jealous cause I'm still riding my 4 year old Heckler... and there are SO MANY sweet rides in this thread... including both of those 575's


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

stiingya said:


> I'm just jealous cause I'm still riding my 4 year old Heckler... and there are SO MANY sweet rides in this thread... including both of those 575's


Heckler is a nice bike. Get a new wheelset and brakes and tires if you are tired of it.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Mon Guapo said:


> Titus El Guapo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say I'm a bit confused here. Half of your build (cranks, pedals, handlebars) says you freeride, the other half (wheels and fork) says you XC. Since El Guapos are also "Muy Fuerte" bikes, maybe you could get wheels and a fork that are just as strong as the rest and beat the hell out of it! Anyway, it's a very nice build. I'd only get a pair of Elixirs to replace those BBs. But sure they are working for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Black RONIN said:


> I must say I'm a bit confused here. Half of your build (cranks, pedals, handlebars) says you freeride, the other half (wheels and fork) says you XC. Since El Guapos are also "Muy Fuerte" bikes, maybe you could get wheels and a fork that are just as strong as the rest and beat the hell out of it! Anyway, it's a very nice build. I'd only get a pair of Elixirs to replace those BBs. But sure they are working for you! :thumbsup:


Sounds like you need to send him the correct parts for a proper Black RONIN build, im sure Mon Guapo would appreciate your donation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Sounds like you need to send him the correct parts for a proper Black RONIN build, im sure Mon Guapo would appreciate your donation. :thumbsup:


Yeah, a bike needs the right parts to recieve the BR Seal of Quality! But I'd be glad to send him a free Black RONIN's How To Proper Set Your Bike To My Very Likings - A Guide To Build It My Way, You Like It Or Not!  

MG, really, jokes aside, the build is awesome. I just made the comments because a friend of mine tacoed his SLRs in his second ride, and he rides XC, very light stuff. Your build seems to be mostly for hard riding, and if you ride as agressivelly as it sugests, it would suck blowing up such expensive rollers like the SLRs. That may not be your case, but I know many people that still use BBs still have a hard time trusting hydraulic brakes, but hydros are indeed better and smoother than BBs and your bike sure should benefit from more powerful stoppers, but I also know if properly adjusted, BBs can be very powerfull as well. Anyway, never mind!  I like El Guapos a lot and your build is just fine. If it really fits you, that's what matters! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Here's my pride and joy:










*FRAME:* Ellsworth Moment (Mk1), Small

** Bottom Bracket:* RaceFace X-Type AM/XC
** Brakes:* Avid Juicy Seven
** Cables: *Jagwire Hyper
** Cassette:* Shimano XT
** Chain: *YBN SL901 Ti
** Cranks: *RaceFace Deus XC
** Fork:* RockShox Pike 454 Air U-Turn
** Front Derailleur:* Shimano Deore
** Grips:* Funn Combat Lock-On
** Handlebar:* Easton Havoc DH
** Headset: *Chris King NoThreadset
** Pedals:* Crank Brothers Eggbeater SL
** Rear Derailleur: *SRAM X9
** Rear Shock:* Fox DHX Air 5.0 
** Saddle: *Fi'zi:k Gobi XM
** Seatpost:* Thomson Elite
** Shifters:* SRAM X9
** Stem: *Easton EA30
** Tubes:* Specialized Ultralight MTB
** Tyres:* Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.35
** Wheelset:* Mavic CrossMax XL

** TOTAL WEIGHT:* ~30 lbs.


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

It's official: I suck with a camera in my hands 



















*Setup:*
*Frame:* 08 Trek Remedy size M
*Rear Shock:* 08 Fox RP23 high volume can (with shim mod to decrease volume)
*Fork:* 09 Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air
*Brakes:* 08 Shimano XT, 203/180 rotors F/R
*Wheels:* Mavic EX 721, Hope Pro II hubs, DT Comp spokes, alloy nipples (CRC build)
*Tires:* Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 (front), Continental Mountain King 2.4 Protection (rear)
*Cranks:* 07 Shimano LX
*Chainrings:* 24/36 RaceFace Race rings
*Bashguard:* RaceFace 36 tooth
*Pedals:* Syncros Mental CroMoly
*Cassette:* SRAM PG990 11-32
*Chain:* SRAM PC951
*Front derailleur: *08 Shimano XT
*Rear derailleur:* 08 SRAM XO mid cage
*Shifters:* 08 SRAM X9
*Grips:* Oury (non-lock on)
*Handlebars:* Bontrager Race 650mm/25.5"
*Stem:* 08 RaceFace Atlas AM 70mm
*Headset:* Cane Creek ZS
*Seatpost:* Crank Brothers Joplin R
*Saddle:* WTB Rocket V SLT

*Weight:* Who cares? Really, I have no idea.

Notes:
- this started as a stock 08 Remedy 8
- asked the LBS to swap the Shimano rear derailleur and shifters for X9 stuff, got a XO as a bonus, no extra charge :thumbsup: 
- stock grips and saddle were too bad, gone in the same day I bought the bike
- stock stem didn't inspire much confidence (2 bolt clamp on bars), gone
- in my book (and where I ride) there is no business for a 3-ring setup on a AM bike; besides, who's the monster who can push more than 36x11
with 2.35 nevegals anyway 
- I prefer flats over clipless pedals for the type of riding associated to this bike, and since I like to feel sorry for the rocks instead of my pedals,
Syncros Mental it is (poor rocks, 2 years of bashing and no a scratch to the pedals)
- got the Joplin seatpost mostly to hit the jumps; for general trail riding I find it unnecessary and actually forget to use it
- swapped the cranks with my XC bike, before I trash the Shimano XTs; the LXs are on the Remedy temporarily, until either I trash them
or find a good deal on Saint/SLX cranks
- beefier wheelset for the freeride/downhill duties; the stock wheels are going strong, but I figured it would be better to save them to lighter duties
- tires are an unknown at the moment, still no dirt on them yet; but anything is better than 2.35 Nevegals; I'm saving the Nevegals for
the sharp rocks (die suckers, die  )


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

amrgb said:


> It's official: I suck with a camera in my hands


Hot ride


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Black RONIN said:


> I must say I'm a bit confused here. Half of your build (cranks, pedals, handlebars) says you freeride, the other half (wheels and fork) says you XC.


Isn't that kind of the definition of AM???


----------



## dtsabas (Jun 21, 2008)

New ride. Two rides on it so far. Couldn't be happier with it.

Frame: Diamondback Mission 2, XL
Fork: Fox Float 32 15QR
Shock: Fox RP2
Wheelset: Equalizers Sun Ringle
Crankset: Truvativ FireX
Shifters: X7
Rear derailleur: X9
Front derailleur: Deore 
Casette: SRAM
Chain: SRAM
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail
Seatpost: Easton E50
Saddle: Sette Rev
Stem: Gravity Light 70mm
Handlebar: Easton E50
Grips: ODI Rouge- soon to come
Tires: WTB - Stout and Prowler
Pedals: Crankbros Acid


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ebnash said:


> Isn't that kind of the definition of AM???


Yes it is! Whatever works for you!


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

> Isn't that kind of the definition of AM???


No.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AM is different for everybody!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Just finished it a couple days ago:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Just finished it a couple days ago:


that frame looks very much like a norco


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Eric, bonus points for drop-offs in low light conditions! )


----------



## fbb (Apr 10, 2009)

Eric - sweet looking ride and respect for using it properly.

However - a singlespeed as an AM bike? 

It is a SS isn't it, as I can't see any cables to an Alfine/similar?


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Yup its a SS I rode a SS hardtail for 2 seasons prior to this season and had the urge to build another one that I could have a bunch of fun with and abuse it a little. Its geared at 32:20 so even with the bike weighing in around 30lbs its still possible to pedal in most situations. Plus its stupidly simple and reliable and cheap to fix the drivetrain if anything goes wrong, so that's a bonus as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Black RONIN said:


> No.


Qucik google:

Definition: All mountain mountain bikes, also known as trailbikes are the workhorse category of mountain bikes. An all mountain bike is a mountain bike built to handle almost everything a mountain biker will run into on a full day of riding.

http://mountainbike.about.com/od/mountainbikeglossary/g/All_mountain_de.htm

I always thought of an "all mountain" bike as something you could do a little bit of everything on.

Enlighten us to the rules.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know why this is really important you know, what AM is. If AM is something that is anything because it is a bit of everything, that's fine for me. Really.

I just made a damn comment about the guy's SLR wheels on a EG, that's all. There's a guy here riding a SS and that's ok. If both are comfortable riding their bikes, why worry? I'm not. I couldn't care less to what AM, trail, XC, FR, or whatever is. Like many here, I just ride my bike. That's all I know.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Yup its a SS I rode a SS hardtail for 2 seasons prior to this season and had the urge to build another one that I could have a bunch of fun with and abuse it a little. Its geared at 32:20 so even with the bike weighing in around 30lbs its still possible to pedal in most situations. Plus its stupidly simple and reliable and cheap to fix the drivetrain if anything goes wrong, so that's a bonus as well.


What would you say about one of these? I think it would do a gret job for single-speeders like yours. BTW, don't you feel the Lyrik's too tall, doesn't it float around when climbing? I was thinking about getting a Chameleon and the frame can hold up to a Lyrik too, so how's that?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ebnash said:


> I always thought of an "all mountain" bike as something you could do a little bit of everything on.
> 
> Enlighten us to the rules.


There are no rules, that's what's really cool about the whole thing: To each his/her own.

Your statement above is correct, in that, "everything" for me is different then "everything for you. For me, Im not into getting very much air or doing big drops. Back in my 20's when I raced MX a 100' long jump was a daily thing. Now that Im in my early 40's I have to be more careful. But I really like doing long trail rides in rough terrain, and flying down steep fire roads. So, for me, my 5" travel Mountain Cycle San Andreas is my All Mountain bike.


----------



## Stu (Jul 16, 2006)

A few pic's of my "all mountain bikes"
://farm3.static.flickr.com/2517/3763201818_6eaa342260.jpg


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Black RONIN said:


> What would you say about one of these? I think it would do a gret job for single-speeders like yours. BTW, don't you feel the Lyrik's too tall, doesn't it float around when climbing? I was thinking about getting a Chameleon and the frame can hold up to a Lyrik too, so how's that?


I havent really looked into the hammerschmidt system all to much so I cant really comment on it. But as for the Lyric being too tall its the Coil U-turn version so I can adjust the travel from 115mm-160mm, its a bit floppy feeling at low speed at 160mm but nothing unbearable. Also the Mission Control with the floodgate is really neat and effective at calming down bob when climbing, its almost like a propedal system for the fork.

Edit: Also while riding at Whiteface with the bike this weekend I realized that the stem was a bit too long, and also a bit to XC oriented for my liking considering the type of riding I plan to do with this bike. So I picked up a Gravity Gap OS stem and some Gravity bars. Also the old crank and bb were 6 years old and starting to show signs of fatigue so I ordered a set of Gravity crank arms a new Blackspire ring and a Raceface Signature FR BB. Once it all gets here I'll throw it on and be totally content with the ride.


----------



## BEN-OOL (Jun 27, 2009)

Frame: Medium, Norco Fluid 2
Fork: Rockshox Revelation Dual Air
Shock: Fox RP2
Wheelset: Mavic XM-117, 32 hole
Crankset: Shimano SLX, Hollowtech 2
Shifters: SLX
Rear derailleur: XT Shadow
Front derailleur: SLX 
Casette: Shimano LX 9 speed
Chain: KMC Z-9000 9 speed
Brakes: Avid Elixer R F185 , R160
Seatpost: Richey
Saddle: WTB Devo Team Cr-Mo rails, synthetic leather cover
Stem: Richey
Handlebar: Richey
Grips: Pro Palm lock on grip
Tires: Kenda Nevegal 26 x 2.10, Kevlar bead, Stick E rubber
Pedals: Shimano XT Clipless

Fist pic is of my old (heavy) Mongoose Wing Pro
Only thing I added to this was Avid Juicy 3 brakes and Alivo shifter pods.









Now the new toy


----------



## Xtrememtbiker85 (Nov 24, 2006)

This is my Mt bike that i spent the last 12 months building.

The frame is a KHS Free Ride/All Mountain frame built for Cadillac to market.

I bought the frame and rear shock for $400 and started to build. The only things that are original spec to the factory made bike is the rear shock and the fork.

Here it is as the budget will allow for now.

Specs:
-Frame 19" FreeRide/All Mountain
-Fork Manitou Nixon 6" travel 20mm thru axle
-Rear shock, Manitou Radium variable 4" to 6" travel adjustable.
-Wheel set, Custom built Halo Combat FreeRide/AM Black spokes white rims, 20mm Quanta front thru axle hub, rear Halo Combat quick release hub.
-Crank Tru-Vativ Firex (needs bash ring) 
-Shimano SPD clipless pedals (want platform clipless) 
-Shimano XTR gen2 rear Derailer
-Shimano LX front Derailer
-Shimano LX Chain
-Shimano LX 9 Speed Casette
-Shimano LX shifter/brake lever integrated combo
-Hayes Mechanical Disc brakes (Not hydrolic by choice, for ease of maint. and budget) 6" rear 8" front
-WTB Speed V seat (hate it)
-Specialized seat post
-Easton EA 30 handle bar
-IRC Mythos front and rear tires 2.1 (Upgrading to maxxis High Roller 2.3s soon, too narrow)

Now if only i could get back in to shape (over weight by 25 lbs or so and have not been actively mt biking in over 2 years)

I am getting back in to it by starting off with basic flat trail ride and some XC and eventually i will work back in to AM riding as my stamina gets better.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BEN-OOL said:


> Frame: Medium, Norco Fluid 2


Awesome choice of a bike to step up to. :rockon:


----------



## pskelley5 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Very nice!*



Thimk said:


> Here's my pride and joy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one awesome look'n ride Thimk, and I love the chain! That's sooo cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pskelley5 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Love it.*

Love this ride. It even has a little bling! 

Titus Ti Moto-Lite frame
CHRIS KING GOLD ISO DISC FRONT HUB
CHRIS KING GOLD ISO DISC REAR HUB
DT SWISS COMPETITION 14/15/14 GUAGE BLACK SPOKES
Mavic MAVIC XM 819 DISK BLACK RIM
Avid 7" rotor (front & back wheels)
Shimano XT 11-34 cassette
Marzocchi All Mountain II 150mm forks

Rocks, logs, drop-offs, all get eaten up by this beast!


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

'08 575 with RP23, full carbon rear.
Lyrik 2-Step 
Crossmax ST wheels
Juicy Ultimates (185/160)
XT cranks/f derailleur/shifters
Saint rear derailleur
2x9 setup with BBG Bashguard
Nevegal 2.35 front tire
Crossmark UST 2.25 rear tire
Monkeylite XC bars
Ruffian lockon grips
Thompson post/stem
SDG/Yeti seat
Wellgo pedals

29 pounds of pure joy.


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Xtrememtbiker85 (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are some sweet pics.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Monk_Knight said:


> '08 575 with RP23, full carbon rear.
> Lyrik 2-Step
> Crossmax ST wheels
> Juicy Ultimates (185/160)
> ...


hot ride mate.....:thumbsup:

you need a gravity dropper though....


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

few changes...

Went to 6.5" of travel or so, some new brakes, wheels blah blah. 30#s even.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you should repaint the frame to match that badass fork!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I made some upgrades to my Specialized Enduro SL Pro Carbon, alot of small things, but the bigger changes are fork(lyrik 2step 2009) and wheels (Sun-ringle EQ29 on hope pro 2 hubs). The weight is: 13.3 kg, thats 29.26 lbs.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

so jealous of all these lyrics


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

you afraid of tearing that brake line below the bb like that....

Cool looking bikes


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

He could pull them a little tighter.


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

Couple of small changes for me more to try than permanent changes.

Raceface atlas FR nurple purple rise bars
Fox Van 36 R - i love the simple adjust of the R much better than the RC2 version lol. 
Avid elixir CR - it seems that on the steep stuff i really do need the saints braking abilities but on modulation/feel wise the avid wins.
Fizik gobi - standard across my stable of bikes
Larsen rear - slightly faster rolling but again just testing and not sure about it.

Bike is 15kg or 33Ib now.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

rsullivan said:


> you afraid of tearing that brake line below the bb like that....


Nope, its not an issue : )


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

V.P. said:


> Nope, its not an issue : )


V.P were you running the spesh triple crowns before the lyriks? If so why, if you don't mind me asking, did you change them?

Nice bike BTW.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

jdc5r said:


> Couple of small changes for me more to try than permanent changes.
> 
> Raceface atlas FR nurple purple rise bars
> Fox Van 36 R - i love the simple adjust of the R much better than the RC2 version lol.
> ...


 Awesome

Very unique! :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Marin is killer!


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

motoxkfx123 said:


>


guy holding the tree up,,hehe


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

rpm100 said:


> V.P were you running the spesh triple crowns before the lyriks? If so why, if you don't mind me asking, did you change them?
> 
> Nice bike BTW.


Yearh I ran the e150, I like it very much and I still have it, the e150 fork however is being sent to service. That gave me an excuse to try out the lyrik ; )


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

rsullivan said:


> you afraid of tearing that brake line below the bb like that....
> 
> Cool looking bikes





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> He could pull them a little tighter.


All Enduro SL's run like that, saves the cables rubbing the frame 

Unless you are travelling side ways nothing is going to snag them.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Long time without visiting the forums and this thread NEVER dissapoints. Awesome bikes!! 

Soon will be posting updates on mine!

Cheers


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

08 pitch pro

























modlist:
Azonic Outlaw Wheelset
Azonic Stubb stem, 40mm
Cane Creek H-set
DMR V8
E13 Bash
ODI Ruffian Lock-ons
RaceFace Atlas riser FR bar, 31.8
SRAM X.9 RD short cage
SRAM PC970 11-32T
WTB Silverado Race

otherwise stock


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Lambdamaster said:


> 08 pitch pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> very nice!


thanks  
would love a new fork and cranks though


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Lambdamaster said:


> thanks
> would love a new fork and cranks though


PIKES? & XT? They are great as is surely? What did you have in mind?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> 08 pitch pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing me a Specialized I like!
Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Thanks for showing me a Specialized I like!
> Nice bike :thumbsup:


thanks! 



ilostmypassword said:


> PIKES? & XT? They are great as is surely? What did you have in mind?


I was thinking of raceface atlas cranks and a 36 float. I'd love to have an air fork on this bike like my other bikes, and the extra 20mm travel will rake it out perfectly. the fat stanchions and better damper (I have the 351 with only moco dampening) won't hurt either.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> PIKES? & XT? They are great as is surely? What did you have in mind?


+1. why wouldn't you be satisfied with a Pike or XT Cranks?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Luigiugueto said:


> +1. why wouldn't you be satisfied with a Pike or XT Cranks?


In my opinion, going from XT to RF Atlas would be a downgrade. I agree that the Atlas cranks are better looking, but XT's are stiff, light, and strong


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

it comes with a Shimano M532 Deore, I'm not too brushed-up on shimano nomenclature, but I don't think it's XT


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Lambdamaster said:


> thanks!
> 
> I was thinking of raceface atlas cranks and a 36 float. I'd love to have an air fork on this bike like my other bikes, and the extra 20mm travel will rake it out perfectly. the fat stanchions and better damper (I have the 351 with only moco dampening) won't hurt either.


Check the SLX cranks as well... almost the same weight as XT, stronger cranks, pretty good package, a better value than XT, maybe not as good looking, but hard to beat.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Check the SLX cranks as well... almost the same weight as XT, stronger cranks, pretty good package, a better value than XT, maybe not as good looking, but hard to beat.


Well, I think SLX are way better looking than the XT but hey, that's a matter of taste! I like that burly look, looks like a XTR on steroids! But you can achieve almost the same weight of XT crankset on a SLX if you swap the SLX small ring for a XT's. As you said, hard to beat, and they are tough as hell.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Lambdamaster said:


> it comes with a Shimano M532 Deore, I'm not too brushed-up on shimano nomenclature, but I don't think it's XT


Deore cranks are not supposed to take that much beating as you seem to put them through. The SLX are one of the best choices for you bike: man, you got a Pike on it! :cornut: And yes, this bike is looking good. I'm not very fond of Specialized full suspension bikes, specially the Pitch, but this bike is looking damn good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys 

I was lucky to get the bike in this color. it was an unused test bike my LBS had, so the green is extra-rare


----------



## jerome74 (Dec 10, 2008)

@ Lambdamaster

Awesome Bike! :thumbsup: 
The green frame goes great with the white parts...
what outer gear cable is this??


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

jerome74 said:


> what outer gear cable is this??


And can you get hydro hoses like that?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

they are specialized's oem cables.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

they look a lot like avid flakjackets, though I've never looked closely at them
you can get some fancy looking housings (both cable and hydro) from jagwire
hydro:
https://aebike.com/page.cfm?pageid=30&action=list&category=666&brand=195&modelid=15548&type=T








lots of colors avail.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like Jagwire L3 in Bronze to me.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

sly_foxx said:


> Looks like Jagwire L3 in Bronze to me.


I think you are right.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> I think you are right.


I don't think so. The Spechy ones look almost aramid or kevlar braided, while the L3s are... well.... bronze. Can you get those as an aftermarket part?


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

jagwire switch??


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

That bike looks great. I absolutely love that frame (technology/materials and looks) so much so that I bought another. Mine have been custom painted as well, when I get it put back together I will post picks.

btw, I think your front shock is outmatched by the rear.



driveordie said:


> *• Frame Size & Color:* Specialized FSR Elite (MAX backbone frame) Candy Red powdercoat
> *• Fork:* Manitou X-Vert R
> *• Rear Shock:* FOX Vanilla RC (will be upgrading with BETD rear linkage)
> *• Brakes:* Avid BB7 (203mm/185mm FR/RR) Custom rear mount/Speed Dial SL levers
> ...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have L3 in bronze.. it is braided the same way.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> jagwire switch??


That's the one! :thumbsup:


----------



## DMOS (May 31, 2008)

*GF Roscoe*

I don't know what you would call this: Roscoe 2.5? Frame warranty replacement for my twice taco'd HiFi, with the various parts that accumulated on that rig transferred over.




























* Fox TALAS RL 140mm 15QR
* XT crank, cassette & rear derailleur 
* LX shifters & front derailleur 
* Juicy 5's 160mm both ends 
* Crossmax ST 
* Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0 rear & Crossmark 2.1 front 
* Thomson seatpost & stem 
* Easton Monkeylite DH bar 
* Time ATAC XS pedals

With the more Trail/AM riding that I can take this on, some of the components are going to have to be swapped. The brakes and tires are holding my confidence back a bit.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Lambdamaster said:


> it comes with a Shimano M532 Deore, I'm not too brushed-up on shimano nomenclature, but I don't think it's XT


Ah yes- deore. Nothing wrong with them- but I'd upgrade them too 

I've ridden PIKES for 6+ months and love them. Would i upgrade to a Fox 36 though?

HELL YES   :cornut: :band:


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You my want to familiarize yourself with Mountain Cycle, they make the best all around mountain bike ever!


Really? I use to sell them and my buddy was a PRO DH in the 90s and I would argue that IMHO, that award would probably go to Intense or Yeti for the boutique brands and specialized for the mass market brand. But that is just my opinion. To be honest a LOT of bikes now use similar technologies and can be set up to feel very similar to another brand of bike. In my opinion with the suspension tuning you could get 2 totally different brands of bikes but similar suspension technologies feel the exact same. Again, that is just my opinion.


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is my old school 1997 Specialized FSR DH with a bunch of older parts (probably should post in the "vintage section". I think EVERYTHING on this bike is 2000 model year or older). Funny how this frame use to be considered a "DH" frame and now it probably wouldn't even really be considered a true AM bike, but its what I ride all over the mountains. The bike was painted back when everyone was still using "glossy" paint compared to all the matte finishes you see out there today.

* Frame Size (Color): Medium, Custom powder coated, BETD bearing kits at all pivots
* Fork: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 BAM 1997 4" travel
* Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla Rx 6.5" X 1.5" stroke, 4.5" actual travel with stock link (5.25" claimed). BETD link added 4.5"/5.6"/6.75" travel options
* Brakes: Hayes Disc the originals, not sure what they were called? (F), Shimano XTR (R)
* Cranks: Caramba Double Barrel Cranks with Ti BB
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Shifters: Shimano XTR M952 3x9
* Chain: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Speedplay Frog Ti
* Stem: Race Face System 115mm / 10deg 
* Handlebar: Avitar hi-rise 
* Seatpost: Synchros Ti
* Saddle: Serfas Lola Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Ti-can't remember brand
* Cassette: Shimano XTR 9
* Headset: Cheap FSA (the one area I could never justify dumping a bunch of money into, sorry Chris)
* Grips: Yeti
* Front Tire: Panaracer XCPro Kevlar Bead 2.1
* Front Rim: Mavic 217
* Front Hub: Hayes by Hugi/DT Disc hub
* Rear Tire: Panaracer XCPro Kevlar Bead 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic 217
* Rear Hub: WCW (Wasatch Cycle Works) Carbon Fiber shell
* Titanium Bolt kits on practically every place possible, triple butted spokes, alloy nipples, Ti non-QR skewers.
* Weight: 26.5lbs (But gaining weight real soon, see below)

Just purchased an old shool rear Hayes brake for the rear to replace the XTR-V, used 5" Marzocchi Z1 BAM Bomber with lockout (to replace the 4" bomber), REAL Rear disc hub, 203mm Alligator front disc, 160mm Alligator rear disc, looking for a shorter stem. More pics to follow when build up is done.


----------



## somsom (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rodH said:


> Here is my old school 1997 Specialized FSR DH with a bunch of older parts (probably should post in the "vintage section". I think EVERYTHING on this bike is 2000 model year or older). Funny how this frame use to be considered a "DH" frame and now it probably wouldn't even really be considered a true AM bike, but its what I ride all over the mountains.


Looks like a old school factory DH racer. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodH (Jul 12, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> Looks like a old school factory DH racer. :thumbsup:


The funny thing is, I have a picture of me racing the Dear Valley (Utah) Norba National DH race back in the day. It was before the frame was painted, and I was looking at it the other day, Jr T (I got one in the very first batch when they came out) and I was still using V-brakes....LOL. Also was running my BMX pedals, Vans shoes and obviously a chain tensioner.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Frame Size & Color:BMC superstroke 17inch, orange 
Fork: Pike 454
Brakes:Avid elixir R,203mm/185mm
Cranks: Deore LX
Shifters: sram x-9
Front Derailleur: Deore LX
Rear Derailleur: sram x-9
Pedals: crank brothers candy sl
Stem: truvativ team
Handlebar: truvativ stylo wc
Seatpost: KS i900
Saddle: facade
Grips: odi ruffian
Front Tire: maxxis ardent 2.25
Front Rim: str8 track
Front Hub/Skewer:dirty flea
Rear Tire:maxxis ardent 2.25
Rear Rim:str8 track
Rear Hub/Skewer:dirty flea
Weight: 34lbs


----------



## jcuecker (Dec 2, 2006)

*My Ventana X-5*

Here is my Ventana X-5. Its set up for 1x9 gearing.

Frame: '04 Ventana X-5 (6" rockers, quad-bearing)
Shock: '08 Fox Float R
Fork: '08 Fox 36 Van R
Crank: Shimano XTR M960
Casette, Shifter, RD: Shimano XT
Seatpost: Thomson Elite set-back
Seat: Selle Italia Prolink
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail
Bar: Easton EA70
Stem: Stonedge
Headset: King
Wheelset: Performance Loco

Weight: 31.5lbs


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

fop1 said:


> Frame Size & Color:BMC superstroke 17inch, orange
> Fork: Pike 454
> Brakes:Avid elixir R,203mm/185mm
> Cranks: Deore LX
> ...











How are you liking it?


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

*Intense SS, Works*

Medium Works Intense SS w/ DHX 5.0 Coil
34.4 lbs built.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

BCBlur said:


> Medium Works Intense SS w/ DHX 5.0 Coil
> 34.4 lbs built.


Holy shizza that's HOT :madmax:

The tyres? Big bettys? and the bars- what rise have they got?

Damn that must be a lot of fun to ride!


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Holy shizza that's HOT :madmax:
> 
> The tyres? Big bettys?


Wow. Sorry about the head tilting pictures. They display fine on my computer. I guess MTBR doesn't parse the EXIF data...?

Big Betty GGC EVO front and Fat Albert triple compound, snakeskin, evo (super turbo) rear. Both are mounted tubeless. The front rim is a Stans Flow and the rear is a Mavic 819.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

BCBlur, how does it pedal in the granny?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

BCBlur said:


> Wow. Sorry about the head tilting pictures. They display fine on my computer. I guess MTBR doesn't parse the EXIF data...?
> 
> Big Betty GGC EVO front and Fat Albert triple compound, snakeskin, evo (super turbo) rear. Both are mounted tubeless. The front rim is a Stans Flow and the rear is a Mavic 819.


Nice setup :thumbsup: I'm looking at going tubeless this summer and also keen for some new rubber. I've considered this mix of rubber but had nothing but nightmares with the nobby nics i ran for a while (mega rim dings/ pinch flats). I just can't believe the weight of the big bettys too.... its a 2.4 right?

And yeah- the rise on your bars.......what is it?

Sorry for all the Q's- but you have your ride dialed like i'm heading with my Marin Wolf for summer. WOoT!


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice setup :thumbsup: I'm looking at going tubeless this summer and also keen for some new rubber. I've considered this mix of rubber but had nothing but nightmares with the nobby nics i ran for a while (mega rim dings/ pinch flats). I just can't believe the weight of the big bettys too.... its a 2.4 right?
> 
> And yeah- the rise on your bars.......what is it?
> 
> Sorry for all the Q's- but you have your ride dialed like i'm heading with my Marin Wolf for summer. WOoT!


I like this tire setup a lot; crazy traction but reasonable rolling resistance. I wouldn't run a non-UST or non-EVO Schwalbe tire tubeless, the standard casing seems too thin to me. The front is a 2.4 and the rear is a 2.25.

Bars are Deity 2014, 710mm length with 50mm rise. Stem is a Sunline 1.5 50mm, 0 deg.



J. Random Psycho said:


> BCBlur, how does it pedal in the granny?


Maiden ride is today after work, but I don't think I'll have any complaints. I rode a Blur Classic for years and still have a Blur 4x and an Intense Uzzi VPX. I've actually been surprised at how well it pedals around the neighborhood.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

BCBlur said:


> I like this tire setup a lot; crazy traction but reasonable rolling resistance. I wouldn't run a non-UST or non-EVO Schwalbe tire tubeless, the standard casing seems too thin to me. The front is a 2.4 and the rear is a 2.25.
> 
> Bars are Deity 2014, 710mm length with 50mm rise. Stem is a Sunline 1.5 50mm, 0 deg.
> 
> Maiden ride is today after work, but I don't think I'll have any complaints. I rode a Blur Classic for years and still have a Blur 4x and an Intense Uzzi VPX. I've actually been surprised at how well it pedals around the neighborhood.


Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> How are you liking it?


coming from an entry level hardtail giant, i cant get enough of it. its so damn smooth and takes everything i can throw at it so far. However i am considering whether its worth it upgrading to fox 36's or not.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

fop1 said:


> coming from an entry level hardtail giant, i cant get enough of it. its so damn smooth and takes everything i can throw at it so far. However i am considering whether its worth it upgrading to fox 36's or not.


So Fop did you clear that double at the bottom of Cressy? I've watched a mate try on an Enduro and he pancaked big time (for a second I thought he was going to eat that tree after the landing). From your pic you'd want to still be going up if yer gonna make it.

Nice bike btw - I rode with a guy here (Paully I think) who has the smaller travel equivalent (Trailfox I think). BMC make a nice bike that's fo' sure.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> So Fop did you clear that double at the bottom of Cressy? I've watched a mate try on an Enduro and he pancaked big time (for a second I thought he was going to eat that tree after the landing). From your pic you'd want to still be going up if yer gonna make it.
> 
> Nice bike btw - I rode with a guy here (Paully I think) who has the smaller travel equivalent (Trailfox I think). BMC make a nice bike that's fo' sure.


yea i made that gap, the photo was taken whilst i was still going up. Took me a couple tries to figure out that you have to keep your speed right up coming into it, otherwise you fall short. Also if i want to do that double ill miss the little drop before the berms, i find i loose speed if i do the drop. 
The only jump im yet to do at the Youie's (save any on the double blacks) is the bigger double at the top end of cressy, that thing scares me because i watched a friend fall short and came with in a couple inches of some extensive dental restructuring. 
Those trailfox's are nice, especially this years ones with the new funky design.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color: Lrg, satin black
* Fork: RockShox Pike w/ remote LO
* Shock: Fox Floater RP23 
* Brakes: Stroker Trail 
* Cranks: RaceFace
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT rapid-rise short-cage
* Pedals: Crank Bro Eggbeats 
* Stem: EA50
* Handlebar: EA50
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Speed 5
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace 
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Origin 8
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 
* Front Rim: Bontrager
* Front Hub/Skewer: 20mm Bontrager
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal
* Rear Rim: Bontrager
* Rear Hub/Skewer Bontrager
* Weight 32lbs


----------



## lacticacid (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's mine: IBEX Atlas Expert with PC job.

[frame] 2007 IBEX Atlas Expert
[fork] 2008 Manitou Minute 140mm w/ 20mmTA
[rear shock] Manitou Split
[hubs] Hope Pro II
[rims] DT Swiss 5.1D
[brakes] Avid juicy 7 160mm F&R
[front derailleur] Shimano XT
[rear derailleur] Sram X.9
[crankset] Truvativ Stylo 3.3
[shifters] Sram X.9
[seatpost] Thomson Elite
[seatpost collar] Hope QR red
[stem] Sunline V-One 65mm
[headset] Crank Brothers Iodine
[handlebar] FSA XC low-riser
[grips] Peaty lock-ons
[saddle] WTB Pure V
[tires] Kenda Nevegals 2.35 F&R


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

DirtyGoose said:


> *


Egg beaters? You need some real pedals on that beast. Any reason for crap brothers?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ilostmypassword, eggbeaters are okay on a seated pedaling trailbike, if you use some xc racing shoes. Candy and xc shoes (like Shimano M225) combo works well too, and you can have them on a low saddle fun bike.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> Egg beaters? You need some real pedals on that beast. Any reason for crap brothers?


I got beaters cuz my sons bike has 'em and wanted to be able to trade off easily while out riding. Also I like the four sided clip-a-bility. 
Why don't you like them, they seem like quality pedals to me.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

DirtyGoose said:


> I got beaters cuz my sons bike has 'em and wanted to be able to trade off easily while out riding. Also I like the four sided clip-a-bility.
> Why don't you like them, they seem like quality pedals to me.


They are quality pedals. Don't listen to the haters, use whatever works for you.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

DirtyGoose said:


> I got beaters cuz my sons bike has 'em and wanted to be able to trade off easily while out riding. Also I like the four sided clip-a-bility.
> Why don't you like them, they seem like quality pedals to me.


Wait until you smack one on a rock, my Uni club's record for broken Eggbeaters is one hour, new on bike to in pieces. With a cage they're better, but the standard beater's just not very survivable if you ride somewhere you're likely to ground out a lot.

If you don't ground out much they're quality.


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

*Banshee Rune*

XL around 33 34 lbs
Float RC2
Mavic 721s on Hope 2s 
2.5 Minions dhf single ply F&R

This bike rips the downhills and climbs just as well


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

DirtyGoose said:


> I got beaters cuz my sons bike has 'em and wanted to be able to trade off easily while out riding. Also I like the four sided clip-a-bility.
> Why don't you like them, they seem like quality pedals to me.


I've tried all brands of CB pedals and they:

1. Bearings are like butter and fail/ become sloppy in months. You can of course fix this up by replacing the bearings every few months.
2. They loose their limited tension and are vague and sloppy within months
3. They unclip alot in rocky stuff
4. The bit you clip into often snap
5. The tension spring often fails
6. They cut deep ruts into the bottom of your shoes and then your shoes snap at these points
7. They need servicing monthly.

:thumbsup:

Personally- i'd go TIME to give you the easy clip in option- as they last far longer than CB


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> ilostmypassword, eggbeaters are okay on a seated pedaling trailbike.


huh?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> huh?


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00689395000P?keyword=bicycle+bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

A few changes to the Wolf up front and she rides like a dream. 50mm Thomson + 50mm x 700mm risers. Now I'm looking to swap the PIKES for some 36's or Wotans for its second summer.

I love this bike.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> huh?


The one you sit and spin on most of the time, as opposed to stand and mash. This is not restricted to department store single pivot contraptions, as dogonfr would seem to like to point out. For instance, on any FSR bike with coil shock it's much better to spin, especially uphill.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> The one you sit and spin on most of the time, as opposed to stand and mash. This is not restricted to department store single pivot contraptions, as dogonfr would seem to like to point out. For instance, on any FSR bike with coil shock it's much better to spin, especially uphill.


That's ridiculous- you have to stand up through technical stuff- down hills etc. Why not just get some good reliable platform type SPD's and go ride? Having a tiny pedal under your shoe on a AM bike is silly....as you get no control going down or through stuff.

You can try and justify egg beaters on a AM/ FR/DH bike all you want- but they are not suitable for that type of bike (for the riding it is intended for that is).....but what ever floats ya' boat i suppose...its only a pedal after all


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> That's ridiculous- you have to stand up through technical stuff- down hills etc.


That's why I emphasized stiff soled XC racing shoes, especially the Candy/M225 combo. )

I'm not trying to say this is the ultimate thing. But it's certainly viable, and WW mindset compliant.


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

motoxkfx123 said:


>


nice ride and nice wet t shirt photos too  :thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

BCBlur said:


> Medium Works Intense SS w/ DHX 5.0 Coil
> 34.4 lbs built.


how you like those dark pedals?
review of sorts pls?

half the mind to get some....


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

zephyr11 said:


> how you like those dark pedals?
> review of sorts pls?
> 
> half the mind to get some....


They're ok. Pretty sticky (running 5.10s), durable, and relatively thin. The platform is a little smaller than I'd like, though. I think for the money, the Straitlines are a better pedal, but these look nicer... 

The new Canfield Crampons look like the way to go, IMHO.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> A few changes to the Wolf up front and she rides like a dream. 50mm Thomson + 50mm x 700mm risers. Now I'm looking to swap the PIKES for some 36's or Wotans for its second summer.
> 
> I love this bike.


What's with the into-the-stratosphere bars? :skep:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> What's with the into-the-stratosphere bars? :skep:


zero deg stem + 50mm rise - no problem there bro :thumbsup:

Take a look around- lots of bikes run 50mm risers


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Might want to switch to lower bars if you get a 36 or other big fork to keep your bar height the same.

Also in response to the egg beater hate I ride dh just fine on tiny bebop clipless pedals, with stiff carbon shoes they feel fine, and lose a pedal less than with my flats which I do run for shuttle of resort days for easy dabs in tight turns, and bails in sketchy situations.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Flystagg said:


> Might want to switch to lower bars if you get a 36 or other big fork to keep your bar height the same.


That's the plan :thumbsup: or crank down the travel on the ups like i do currently :thumbsup:

Cheers for the tip though.


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

*My New Covert*


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

paulb, what are those pedals, NS Bikes Aerial?


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

paulb, what are those red bits on handlebar and fork legs and seat tube?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Affe said:


> paulb, what are those red bits on handlebar and fork legs and seat tube?


(Knog?) Cycle lights and cyclo comp maybe?

Nice ride there for sure!


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, NS Aerial pedals, Knog Nerd computer and Knog Gekko tail light.

The Knog sender is at the limit of what it will fit on the Fox 36 - it won't stay on higher up where fork diameter is 1/2 a mm more, but has now survived a few rides where it is.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

BCBlur said:


> They're ok. Pretty sticky (running 5.10s), durable, and relatively thin. The platform is a little smaller than I'd like, though. I think for the money, the Straitlines are a better pedal, but these look nicer...
> 
> The new Canfield Crampons look like the way to go, IMHO.


been lookin at the canfield offering and also the new point 1, but can't seem to find anyone who has em already, for a short review of sorts, i just don't know if the canfield is more for xc ish or it's fine for everything....


----------



## jeenyus (Aug 25, 2007)

Bought my enduro in 2007, and have been changing parts to get it exactly where I wanted ever since. My bike is exactly where I want it now.

SPECS:
Frame: 2007 (Carryover from 2006) Enduro Expert size Large Ti
Bearings: Enduro MAX orange seal
Rear Shock: DHX Coil 5.0 2.75x8.75 400lb (Works with no issues)
Fork: 2010 Talas 36 RC2 with FIT Cartridge
Handlebars: Stock enduro
Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
Grips: Sunline Lockons
Front Der.: Shimano LX
Rear Der.: SRAM X.9
Shifters: SRAM X.9
Cassette: Shimano XTR M970 11-32
Cranks: Shimano XTR M970 175mm
Chain: Shimano 9 Speed Dura-Ace
Bashguard: mrp XCG Triple ISCG mount
Brakes: Juicy 7
Seat & Seatpost: Stock Enduro
Rims: Stans ZTR Flow 32 hole with Stan's 25mm yellow tape
Spokes: Phil Wood Butted 14/15
Nipples: Aluminum
Hubs: Chris King 32h - Pewter
Headset: Chris King - Pewter
Spacers: Chris King - Pewter (but they look purple, not too happy about that )
Front Tire: Nevegal DTC 2.35
Rear Tire: High Roller 2.3 Maxx Pro tread compound.

Running tubes at the moment. Absolutely recommend a longer coil shock on the rear for those of you who haven't gotten one, there is a night and day difference between the DHXc and DHXa on this bike. Weighs in at 32.93 lbs


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

paulb said:


> Yes, NS Aerial pedals


I had them on my shortlist this spring, but haven't been able to find any reviews and went with Nukeproof Neutrons.

Do they look made by the same factory that produces the likes of Deity, Superstar, Nukeproof etc pedals? I mean, is there the same big rubber seal, same metal bushing inboard and sealed ball bearings outboard? What's the real weight?

These look new, so I'm not asking for a long term review (like mud resistance, play development etc).


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

paulb said:


>


Love that bike, how does it ride? where abouts did you get on in Australia?


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

I got the Transition from The Bike Shed in Mortdale, Sydney.

I haven't come close to its limits downhill. I bought it largely as a burly trail bike I can also try to learn how to jump on. As a trail bike it's brilliant. Seems to have no real disadvantages (it is heavier admittedly) over my Stumpjumper FSR and has a lot more in reserve.

I don't know if the Aerials are like those other pedals - a couple of pics attached if it helps. They seem lighter than my Mg DMR v12s so I reckon about 400g would be right. Looking at the zoomed in photos it will be interesting to see how they cope with rocks and how the gold finish lasts - there's a lot less metal than on the V12s


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

paulb, thanks for pics!

I'm somewhat confused about these. While body machining looks like a product of that factory, the plug nut looks different, having sharper lines. Also, all those other pedals don't come in so much colors as the Aerials. And the seal looks a bit different, too.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

that covert is one hell of a bike. i remember seeing one of teh 09 bikes at an event last summer and was blown away by it. if funds would allow- i'd love to try one of those....

have you considered a drop post?


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

nice Covert! Is that the Christmas Hills?


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

It's Nailcan Hill, in Albury, Australia. Maybe similar terrain and veg?

And I've thought about a drop post but put off a bit by the price on the gravity dropper and the stories about the others. At the moment waiting to see if anything more compelling appears. I'm sure the bike deserves one.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, the box-woodland and hills look similar, but the rocks had me perplexed! I've done a bit of wandering around the Albury/Wodonga hills and always thought there must be some trails there somewhere...

I've got a CB Joplin on my 575 and so far so good..


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

My all mountain rig.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

rpm100 said:


> My all mountain rig.


Holy crap- that is fukin amazing!


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

many thanks.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

rpm100 said:


> My all mountain rig.


You just made my carbon fiber bike shy... :eekster:

Gotta tell ya, these guys know how to handle steel - or aluminum for that matter .

Congrats, very, very nice bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## libertyengineer (Aug 24, 2009)

My bike. I just started riding it this summer and have had a great time on it. The downtube has a small crack but I plan to get it repaired. It also has new tires, a 2.35 Kenda Excavator in the front and a 2.10 Nevegal in the rear.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

rpm100 said:


> My all mountain rig.


Wow, that's what I call epic. I've seen nice Nicolais, but yours... :yikes: :yesnod: :cornut:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

libertyengineer said:


> My bike. I just started riding it this summer and have had a great time on it. The downtube has a small crack but I plan to get it repaired. It also has new tires, a 2.35 Kenda Excavator in the front and a 2.10 Nevegal in the rear.


It's a Trek Fuel EX, isn't it? Why get the downtube repaired? Trek won't warranty your frame?


----------



## libertyengineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's an '08 9.5 frame. Warranty is not an option.


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

08 pitch pro with upgrades...

Glamor Shots:


















Close Ups:


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice pitch! my friend has just sold his and is waiting the arrival of his 2010 Lapierre Spicy 516. but he loved it.

What is the longest travel fork you can put on it without voiding the warranty? coz those 36? Talas look SWEET on there bro!


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

DIESELindustry said:


> Nice pitch! my friend has just sold his and is waiting the arrival of his 2010 Lapierre Spicy 516. but he loved it.
> 
> What is the longest travel fork you can put on it without voiding the warranty? coz those 36? Talas look SWEET on there bro!


thanks for the comments man. I'm quite happy with it, with all the upgrades that i've done. the longest fork you can put on it without voiding the warranty is 160mm. TBH the bike is sooooo much better for hardcore AM riding with the geo the 160 gives.


----------



## cyberg101 (Sep 14, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color:large, Matte gray/matte blue
* Fork: Rock Shox Recon 351
* Brakes:Hayes
* Cranks:Bontrager Race
* Front Derailleur:LX
* Rear Derailleur:LX
* Pedals:Time Atac Carbon
* Stem:Bontrager Select
* Handlebar:Bontrager Select
* Seatpost:Bontrager
* Saddle:Bontrager
* Bottom Bracket:Shimano (?)
* Cassette:XT M770
* Headset:Canes
* Grips: (?)
* Front Tire:Gearx Blade Tubeless
* Front Rim:Gearx Balde tubeless
* Front Hub/Skewer:Mavic
* Rear Tire:Mavic CrossMax SL
* Rear Rim:Mavic CrossMax SL
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Weight: 28 Pounds


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

rpm100 said:


> My all mountain rig.


I've never seen anything in a carbon frame as beautiful as that. Damn. That's just awesome. :eekster:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

motoxkfx123 said:


>


How's that bash? I've been thinking about getting one of those.


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

rinseflow said:


> How's that bash? I've been thinking about getting one of those.


not bad it looks good. i really have not bashed it off anything hard yet but i will post up pix when i do. i think it will chip easy though.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Frame: Medium 08 Santacruz Heckler
Rear shock - DHX 5.0 Coil with RCS Ti spring
Fork - 08 Fox 36 Talas RC2 with 09 Internals
Handlebar - Easton Monkeylite XC
Stem - 50mm Hope XC with Ti bolts
Headset - Hope (minus pesky head doctor)
Grips - Yeti Lock-On
Saddle - Selle Italia SLR Gel
Seatpost - Thomson Elite
Brakes - Hope Mono M4 200/180 Floating rotors
Cranks - XT
Pedals - Eggbeater SL's
Front derailleur - XT
Rear derailleur - XT
Shifters - XTR
Cassette - XT
Chain - Sram PC971
Wheels: Hope Hoops on DT Swiss EX 5.1D's
Rear QR - Crank Bros Split
Tyres - Conti MK 2.2rear 2.4 front
Weight - 29.75 lbs / 13.5 Kilos


----------



## dave_128 (Mar 25, 2008)

* Frame: Titus El Guapo 09
* Frame Size & Color: Medium, Metallic Olive Green
* Rear shock: Fox RP23 HV
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas RC2 (white)
* Brakes:Shimano Saint 09 185mm front/185 mm rear
* Cranks:Shimano Saint 09
* Chain: Kmc Titanium
* Shifters: Shimano Saint 09
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT 09
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint 09
* Pedals:Venzo
* Stem:Truvativ AKA 80mm
* Handlebar:Turvativ Holzfeller World Cup 
* Seatpost:Gravity Dropper
* Saddle: Prologo Kappa Pas
* Bottom Bracket:Shimano Saint 09
* Cassette:Shimano XT 09
* Headset:Chris King 1.5
* Grips: Specialized Body Geometry
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
* Front Rim: Dt Swiss 4.2D
* Front Hub/Skewer:Hope Pro 2
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
* Rear Rim: Dt Swiss 4.2D
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Weight: 32 pounds


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Nice bike. The El Gs look sick. And I've always had a thing for white forks/wheels

I'd ditch that red CS protector though...


----------



## dave_128 (Mar 25, 2008)

glad you liked it:thumbsup: 
i'll change the chain stay protector to black soon


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice. Watch out for rim dings with those nobby nics though- very thin sidewalls. That bike would love some 2.4 Conti rubber queens!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Sweet ride, and yeah loose the red chain stay protector! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

how are those wheels holding up??
I have DT4.2D/Hope Pro2 on my XC bike.. didn't think they were strong (or wide) enough for a bike that uses saint components and a 36


----------



## dave_128 (Mar 25, 2008)

They're holding up fine... but I'm planning to change to crank brothers iodine , I'm just not sure if the orange iodine would look good on this bike.... i hope that crank brothers will have more color options for the iodine


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

dave_128 said:


> They're holding up fine... but I'm planning to change to crank brothers iodine , I'm just not sure if the orange iodine would look good on this bike.... i hope that crank brothers will have more color options for the iodine


They have the Iron colored ones now;


----------



## dave_128 (Mar 25, 2008)

what do you guys think? orange or iron which will look better??


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

Orange!!


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

+1 on orange! But here are both on El Guapos (2010 models) for you to see how they look like:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Black RONIN said:


> +1 on orange! But here are both on El Guapos (2010 models) for you to see how they look like:


Now THAT is a paint scheme! More manufacturers need to get with the program and start cranking out paint designs like that.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Personally I'm more into the brown... it's the same scheme though, but a little more plain, guess because it's only one base color and the name in darker tone. Anyway, it's way better than those schemes Trek and Specialized are using. I still prefer plain colors, though.


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

plain colors. don't you have a turq yeti


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, but what I mean by plain is one color scheme! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Thought I'd post mine up...

Devinci Chilipepper
Pike 454
Rock Shox Monarch 4.2
Sun MTX w/ Kenda Nevegals
Shimano Deore LX brakes
Simano XT derailleurs
FSA Cranks
Revall pedals
Gamut bashguard
Truvativ XR stem (75mm)
Sunline bar and grips
Azonic Seatpost

removed pics cuz i deleted them from flickr. will repost them later.

please ignore the quality of the pics, there's a fun bike in there somewhere...

-joel


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Berkley said:


> Now THAT is a paint scheme! More manufacturers need to get with the program and start cranking out paint designs like that.


But a QR rear?  :skep: :nono:


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

are thru axles in the rear widespread now? is that something you can chang on your bike later? not that i feel like i need that or will be doing it. just curious.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

JoJo,
I installed Pike 454 front fork and XTR hub to accept the 20 mm axle. I also swapped the rear to XTR to match to the front. The initially came with a thru axle but the new XTR rear hub came with a QR. I really havn't notice any difference with the QR in the rear, hovever the 20 mm front thru axle noticeably improved steering.

also after five minutes on the trail, the bike is so covered with eight dust or mud, it really doesn't matter what color the components are. Everything turns dust brown!! but I guess it when you clean it before throwing it into the garage it will look pretty!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

jojotherider said:


> are thru axles in the rear widespread now? is that something you can chang on your bike later? not that i feel like i need that or will be doing it. just curious.


A few makers are introducing them for 2010- but Marin have had them on bikes for sometime now.

Not sure about changing them on most bikes with a QR. Again- Marin have a system that you can take the rear hager on and off to swap from QR to maxel.

Now that more are launching bikes with the axels at both ends - I just don't get why most long travel AM/ FR bikes still have a mechanism no different to a road bike on the rear to keep the wheel in- never mind the lack of rear wheel stiffness :skep:

Saying that- my riding buddy has an el gaupo and has not had issues hucking off stuff with a QR. But why titus have not revised the 2010 frames for a maxel- i'll never know.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

nagatahawk said:


> I really havn't notice any difference with the QR in the rear, hovever the 20 mm front thru axle noticeably improved steering.


that counts as a noticeable difference doesn't it? 

eh, i just took a peak over at my bike (sittin next to my desk at work today :thumbsup: ) and can't remove the dropouts. guess it'll have to be a few years until i can see the difference in axles

i do think it is interesting however, that the quick release is the same on a mtn bike vs road bike. i think its very clear that a mtn rear wheel would take more forces on it than a road bike. on the flipside, its worked for all these years. when did the first thru axle show up on a bike? how many years prior to that had people been mtn biking. :shrug:

-joel


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

The hub axle is what sits in the drop outs and takes the forces, a QR just keeps the axle in place.

If a through rear axle were anywhere near an improvement as a front through axle compared to a QR, we would see a lot more on frames. For AM, a rear QR is fine.

Now lets get back to the pics of AM bikes please.

P


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Mr.P said:


> If a through rear axle were anywhere near an improvement as a front through axle compared to a QR, we would see a lot more on frames. For AM, a rear QR is fine.
> 
> P


Just make sure that it is done up.....really tight.......:thumbsup:


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

agreed, more pictures!

anyone have pictures of a Santa Cruz v10? i guess that's more of a DH bike than AM. I just think its a purdy bike.

-joel


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> A few makers are introducing them for 2010- but Marin have had them on bikes for sometime now.
> 
> Not sure about changing them on most bikes with a QR. Again- Marin have a system that you can take the rear hager on and off to swap from QR to maxel.
> 
> ...


Yeti seems now to be using a similar thru axel on the new ASR5 - a 5-inch, XC carbon bike - like you said. But I've been questioning this for a while now, why people was always concerned about TA in the front but never put the same thought on the rear, but it seems it's changing. Only would like the 575 to get all the nice treatment the new 5 got: tapered steerer tube, rear maxle, and aditional ISCG mount and Joplin guide, but I guess we can't always get what we want... that should come naturally for a bike like the 575 though. Go figure.  :madman: But that's something better to bring up on Yeti foruns. :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Thru-axles also provide reproducible positioning of the wheel and its brake rotor with respect to the caliper. Personally I'd like to see the industry adopt Syntace X-12 rear axle standard, along with their derailer hanger attachment.

On the topic, dave_128 - I would think with that kind of parts your rig should weigh like 600 or even 900 g less? And on the CB wheelset color, I guess that orange would look well with black tires and the greenish frame. But iron would provide a toned down look, if you're after that (I imagine them well suited for a Titanium frame in particular). White components don't contradict with gray ones: think gray-silver-black-white overall scheme with small highlights of red or orange (red highlights are easier to do). Also, with scheme like that, one has to take care to avoid overdoing either the black or the white extremes.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

My 08 Enduro SL. The only thing stock is the rear shock. Going to slap on a DHX Air when I get the coin.


----------



## SC RockLobster (Jul 22, 2007)

*not a squishy but still an AM*

Beep Beep, Honk honk
Frame Size & Color: custom but i ride a medium,white
* Fork: 2010 F29 120mm
* Brakes:avid elixir cr 160
* Cranks:XT 4 bolt
* Front Derailleur: none,mrp 1x chainguide
* Rear Derailleur:810 SAINT SS
* Pedals:eggbeaters or wellgo m-1 soon to be twenty6 ti
* Stem:thompson 110 10 degree flipped
* Handlebar:easton monkeylite high rise
* Seatpost:thompson elite
* Saddle:fizik xm gobi
* Bottom Bracket:shimano XT
* Cassette:11-32 Saint
* Headset:Chris king no thread 1.1/8
* Gripsury
* Front Tire:nevegal 2.2 29er
* Front Rim:mavic 719
* Front Hub/Skewer:15mm bolt thru Chris King
* Rear Tire:nevegal 2.1 26
* Rear Rim:mavic 719
* Rear Hub/Skewer fun bolts=12mm bolt thru Chris King
* Weight 24.5lb


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

darkslide18 said:


> My 08 Enduro SL. The only thing stock is the rear shock. Going to slap on a DHX Air when I get the coin.


I'm curious what shock size you plain to run. Nice build though, very elegant.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Black RONIN said:


> I'm curious what shock size you plain to run. Nice build though, very elegant.


Im going to run a 7.875 x 2.25


----------



## Stevo the Devo (Aug 26, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Thru-axles also provide reproducible positioning of the wheel and its brake rotor with respect to the caliper. Personally I'd like to see the industry adopt Syntace X-12 rear axle standard, along with their derailer hanger attachment.


+1. The X-12 system looks (and from all first-hand reports is) the goods. Bring it on!


----------



## Stevo the Devo (Aug 26, 2006)

*My little Black Beastie*

Now I've got this thread working, here's my highly modified Teocali (the black 'goose). Does everything I throw at it, at keeps coming back for more. Hope you like. Sorry for the double post if you've seen it already..

Frame - Mongoose Teocali Super 2008 sz Med (w/ Enduro Max bearings)
Rear shock - Push'd RP23
Front shock/fork - Fox 32 TALAS RLC 150mm with QR15
Handlebars - Syntace Vector Carbon Low Rise 680mm
Stem - Thomson Elite 90mm x 0 deg rise
Headset - Stock FSA
Grips - ESI Chunky
Saddle - WTB Rocket V team ti rails
Seatpost - Thomson Elite set back 31.6 w/ salsa fliplock clamp
Front brake - Shimano XT w/ 180mm Hayes rotor and Koolstop pads
Rear brake - Shimano XT w/ 160mm rotor and Koolstop pads
Cranks - Shimano XT w/ 22/36/bashguard
Chainguide - BBG 36T + Jumpstop inner guide plate
Chain - Shimano XTR
Pedals - CB Acid1
Front derailleur - SLX Dual ring
Rear derailleur - XT Shadow Mid Cage
Front shifter - XT
Rear shifter - XT
Cassette - XT 11-34
Front hub - MacMahone Feather (convertible QR/15mm/20mm)
Rear hub - Shimano XTR 975 drilled out to take DT 10mm RWS thru-bolt
Front rim - Stans Flow (tubeless)
Rear rim - Stans Flow (tubeless)
Spokes - DT Supercomp
Nipples - DT Brass
Tyres - Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Front/Rear specific
Tubes - N/A
Total weight - 13.65kg
__________________

I can drop almost a kilo running light tyres and pedals, but this is how I have it set up 98% of the time. The quintessential AM weapon!
.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

BCBlur said:


> Medium Works Intense SS w/ DHX 5.0 Coil
> 34.4 lbs built.


A couple of updates.

I went from a Deity 2014 bar (50mm rise, 710mm wide) to a Sunline V1 (19mm rise, 745mm wide) and from a Fox DHX 5.0 Coil to an Elka Stage 5.


----------



## marki3boy (Oct 12, 2008)

Commençal Meta 5.5.2









Frame: Commençal Meta 140 small
Shock: Fox RP2
Fork: Float 140 RL
Headset: Tange Integrated. Campy standard 1'1/8
Stem: Race Face Evolve XC oversize
Bars: Commencal 1.5' 6061 DB oversize
Grips: ODI lock on
Brakes: Formula Oro 18k 180/160
Shifters: Sram X7
Front Mech: Shimano SLX
Rear Mech: Sram X9
Bottom Bracket: included w/crankset
Cranks: Truvativ Firex 3.3 giga X
Chain: Sram 9s
Cassette: Sram PG-970 11-32
Rims: Sun Ringle Equalizer 27 white
Hubs: Commencal lite disc sealed front/Shimano XT rear
Spokes: Stainless black 64p 3x lacing
Tires: Maxxis High Roller 26x2.35
Seatpost: SDG I Beam 2014
Saddle: SDG Bel Air SL white/black
Pedals: Wellgo MG1
Bike Weight (kg / lbs): 13.5/29.7


----------



## jrob1775 (Sep 30, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

What do you get when you cross a 2008 Enduro SL Expert with a 2010 Enduro Comp and sprinkle in some Roval wheels? A bad ass bike!!!

Here is my new baby:

The build:
Frame - Enduro Comp L
Fork - Rock Shock Lyric
Wheels - Specialized Roval Traverse
Cassette - Sram
Tires - Specialized Eskar control
Bar - Truvativ low rise carbon
Stem - Specialized pro set 90mm
Brakes - Avid Elixir
Shifter - Sram X.9
R. Der - Sram X.9
Chain - Sram
Crank - Shimano XT with single 32 tooth E-13 ring
Guard - E-13 LG1+
Post - Specialized aluminum
Saddle - Fizik Gobi
Pedals - Cranks Bros Eggbeater SL

Weight as is - 28.5lbs


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

BCBlur said:


> A couple of updates.
> 
> I went from a Deity 2014 bar (50mm rise, 710mm wide) to a Sunline V1 (19mm rise, 745mm wide) and from a Fox DHX 5.0 Coil to an Elka Stage 5.


Nice. Very Nice.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


>


We need a ride report ASAP!!!! :thumbsup:
P.S. how did you get that? Old Enduro?


----------



## bigb7d6 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Just the begining*

Frame Size & Color: Large Matte Blk
* Fork:Zocchi AM
* Brakes:Hayes Sucks I mean Soles
* Cranks:Stylo
* Front Derailleur: 
* Rear Derailleur:
* Pedals: Lo Pro Mag2 white
* Stem: easton havoc 65mm
* Handlebar: azonic strip bar
* Seatpost:
* Saddle:
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:
* Headset: FSA DH pig pro
* Grips:sunline lock ons
* Front Tire:
* Front Rim:
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:
* Rear Rim:
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight?


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> We need a ride report ASAP!!!! :thumbsup:
> P.S. how did you get that? Old Enduro?


I bought it from a guy on craigslist, turns out the air cartridge was broken, so I bought a new cartridge and rebuilt the fork. It was a nice learning experience. I am working on the rear wheel (have to strip some paint off it), should be 100% done tomorrow. Will post a ride report as soon as I get to ride it.


----------



## El Baron (Jun 23, 2009)

Specialized Enduro Expert SL

Stock except Funn fatboy 710mm handlebards
Raceface Bash ring
Spec Command post.

Thinking about upgrading the rear shock to the DHX air too.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

El Baron said:


> Thinking about upgrading the rear shock to the DHX air too.


 don't think about it, do it! maybe not a dhx air, but something. anything will be better than the spec. shock


----------



## El Baron (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah either that or an RP23, can't decide!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'd go with an rp2 unless you absolutely need 3 stages of propedal. i had an rp23 and switched to an rp2 for that reason.


----------



## El Baron (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

my pig.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

is that a 1x9??
looks like you could use one of these:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

darty said:


> my pig.


Never thought I'd see the day pigs could fly! :thumbsup: Nice Rize. Is it carbon?


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> We need a ride report ASAP!!!! :thumbsup:
> P.S. how did you get that? Old Enduro?


It feels incredibly plush..way better than my Pike. It eats up curbs like they aren't even there. Haven't taken it out on the trail yet and I don't think I will- I want it to remain in this condition because it is for sale.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lambdamaster said:


> It feels incredibly plush..way better than my Pike. It eats up curbs like they aren't even there. Haven't taken it out on the trail yet and I don't think I will- I want it to remain in this condition because it is for sale.


Aww, you're selling it? Why? You're gonna have so much fun on that thing!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> Aww, you're selling it? Why? You're gonna have so much fun on that thing!


I got tired of a bike built on the idea of compromise. It felt like a pig on climbs (used to my rockhopper), and I couldn't go as big as I wanted on drops and stuff. I have my lightweight hardtail for XC, and I am using the funds from selling this bike towards an 09 SX trail II. This way I'll be able to do all the things I want well. I guess the concept of an all-mountain bike isn't right for me.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Lambdamaster, but there are newer suspension designs now, why not try one of these? After all, advances in technology are the thing that alleviates the negative aspects of compromises.


----------



## jetmotor (Jan 10, 2008)

My 2008 Foes FXR. 
Upgraded a lot since I posted it the first time previous season.

Still same frame, shock, chris king headset'n hubs...but pretty much everything else is new. 
Sram-a-tized, DT Swiss forks, CB seat post, straitline bash and stem.

First frame I will use for more than 2 seasons!


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

Black RONIN said:


> Never thought I'd see the day pigs could fly! :thumbsup: Nice Rize. Is it carbon?


oh it/they fly!

it's an aluminum frame - and weighs in at 28.1 lbs as pictured.

regarding the MRP chain guide, if you look close my front derail was modified to act has a chainguide. it doesn't look as cool, but it works perfectly. super smooth, no chatter or noise at all. worse case scenario - i'll drop $50 and get the MRP in the future.

one more which was taken yesterday @ oleta with bala's pig.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lambdamaster said:


> I got tired of a bike built on the idea of compromise. It felt like a pig on climbs (used to my rockhopper), and I couldn't go as big as I wanted on drops and stuff. I have my lightweight hardtail for XC, and I am using the funds from selling this bike towards an 09 SX trail II. This way I'll be able to do all the things I want well. I guess the concept of an all-mountain bike isn't right for me.


Good to see a fellow Otter here!


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*Project Orange Chocolate Creamsicle*

Hello, just getting together my very fist AM build, I will post some pics when my seat post arrives so I can put it in the repair stand. (bold = already have) (underline = ordered in transit)
Really on the fence for forks, either Lyrik, 55 or Wotan, I would like travel adjustment. Need to get rid of one of my bikes to fund the fork 

Frame Size & Color: Medium 2009 Norco Fluid LT1 Anodized light brown.
* Fork: no idea yet (suggestions!)
* Brakes: *Magura Louise Carbon BAT*
* Cranks: 2010 Truvativ Noir Tango
* Shifters: 2010 XO Tango
* Front Derailleur: *XT*
* Rear Derailleur: XO Tango
* Pedals: (undecided)
* Stem: Truvativ AKA White 90mm
* Handlebar: Syncros Bulk Race White
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite Silver 27.2
* Saddle: Serfas Tri
* Bottom Bracket: Truvatuv GXP
* Cassette: SRAM 990 Tango
* Headset: *Chris King Mango*
* Grips: Lizard Skins Charger Orange
* Front Tire: (undecided, probably Conti MTN King)
* Front Rim: Syncros DP25 White
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 20mm
* Rear Tire: (undecided, probably Conti MTN King)
* Rear Rim: Syncros DP25 White
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 10mm Bolt-on
* Weight: I am hoping for under 30 pounds.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, the 55 is what (I think) comes stock on the LT1. Either way, don't make it your first choice. As a damper it's good, but the adjustments are a little unintuitive. People have said some not so great things about the Lyrik, but I think it's a great fork. The Wotan is good. Depending on your needs, (which, by the way, need to be stated for fork suggestion) is the way yo u should pick your fork. 

Buddy, you NEED those Mountain Kings. Those are certainly and undeniably my all-time favorite, and I think you'll like them, front and rear.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi sorry for not going in specifics about the forks, Lyriks actually come stock on the LT1, I am looking for a solid trail fork for aggressive xc, that could perform for the one time a year I go to Fernie and do some dh. I'm 220lbs but a smooth a rider. I have heard nothing but bad things about Marz recently which is too bad because I have a 98 Atom Bomb for 11 years and 06 66vf2 that have been great. I am pretty much stuck with a 160mm fork as the frame is 160mm (I don't think you want have a shorter travel fork that the rear suspension?). I love Magura brakes and figure that their newer generation forks have been pretty solid.

As for tires, yup I have Race Kings on my xc bike and love them, I figured their AM tires would be just as great.

Thanks for the response, MTBR is a great place; I just started posting. My LBS that I have worked at over the years is closing and I was in search of a community were I could come talk shop :thumbsup:


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

smac said:


> Hello, just getting together my very fist AM build, I will post some pics when my seat post arrives so I can put it in the repair stand. (bold = already have) (underline = ordered in transit)
> Really on the fence for forks, either Lyrik, 55 or Wotan, I would like travel adjustment. Need to get rid of one of my bikes to fund the fork
> 
> Frame Size & Color: Medium 2009 Norco Fluid LT1 Anodized light brown.
> ...


Please post pics when the bike is ready!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

smac said:


> Hi sorry for not going in specifics about the forks, Lyriks actually come stock on the LT1, I am looking for a solid trail fork for aggressive xc, that could perform for the one time a year I go to Fernie and do some dh. I'm 220lbs but a smooth a rider. I have heard nothing but bad things about Marz recently which is too bad because I have a 98 Atom Bomb for 11 years and 06 66vf2 that have been great. I am pretty much stuck with a 160mm fork as the frame is 160mm (I don't think you want have a shorter travel fork that the rear suspension?). I love Magura brakes and figure that their newer generation forks have been pretty solid.
> 
> As for tires, yup I have Race Kings on my xc bike and love them, I figured their AM tires would be just as great.
> 
> Thanks for the response, MTBR is a great place; I just started posting. My LBS that I have worked at over the years is closing and I was in search of a community were I could come talk shop :thumbsup:


Oh, yeah. Go for the Lyriks (what year? 2010s are pretty sweet).


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

hello, here's my back from storage all mountain, it's not much to see but it gets me to places some bikes dare not thread 

* Frame Size & Color: small-navy blue with yellow stripes
* Fork: suntour epicon 120mm w/ remote lockout
* Brakes: shimano slx
* Cranks: five-d truvaliv with bash guard
* Front Derailleur: shimano lx
* Rear Derailleur: microshift
* Pedals:gts platform pedals
* Stem: uno alloy stem
* Handlebar: truvaliv downhill oversized
* Seatpost: kalloy
* Saddle: velo plush
* Bottom Bracket: fsa tapered titanium
* Cassette:shimano mega range 8 speed
* Headset: shimano m475
* Grips: shimano revo grip shifter 8 speed
* Front Tire: maxxis downhill 2.35
* Front Rim: fat boy alloy
* Front Hub/Skewer: shimano
* Rear Tire:maxxis downhill 2.35
* Rear Rims: fat boy alloy
* Rear Hub/Skewer shimano m475
* Weight: 40 lbs


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

interesting


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

nuj: is that a big dent on the 1st "E" or XTREME?


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow that does look like a big freakin dent...


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

*Meta 5.5*

Alright I don't wanna sound cheesy but this is a big moment I've been waiting for three years since I got back to mtb after childhood years. This forum has been my inspiration like for many others so I'd like to thank everybody. Had my first FS for two years now, bought it stock Commencal Meta 5.5.2 and now I feel it's build the way I like it/ready enough for me to post some pics for all ya. Just had the latest bits in mail so I cleaned it up and had a little shooting session with my sis she's a phootgrapher, so forgive me the nomber of pics 

Commencal Meta 5.5 08
Fox RP2 (will be pushed during the winter)
Manitou Nixon 145 super TPC
Formula K18 with Formula MC clamp to fit the X0 shifter nicely
Firex Cranks and BB
X9 der.
PG980 11-34
PC991
LG1+
Syncros AM 70mm stem
Reverse DH 710mm hendlebar
Odi Ruffian MX
Race Face Evolve seatpost (almost ordered a KS i900 but not sure yet will I thrust those things...)
SDG Bel Air RL
Sun EQ27 rims, DT comps, Hope front, Nuke Proof back (not as laud as Hope), Hadley Axle
Panaracer Rampage 2.35's


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice looking rig!


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Great pics. No need to apologize.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice pics. Go get it dirty!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

now with tubeless....DT swiss 5.1 & Conti Rubber Queens 2.4

muuuhahahaha


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ilostmypassword, I'm properly scared.
I guess they hook up like 2.35 Nevegals, but roll somewhat better?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> ilostmypassword, I'm properly scared.
> I guess they hook up like 2.35 Nevegals, but roll somewhat better?


In my opinion, hook beter than 2.35 stick-e nevegals and roll faster than 2.1 DTC Nevs... Pretty cool tires, high volume, fast and sure tires.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

looks sick! 
never nuff pics


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

^^^you need to upload the photo to a site like photobucket.com first and get the url to the direct image...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

YaMon said:


>


ha ha fail


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> nuj: is that a big dent on the 1st "E" or XTREME?


hello, nope that dent came with the swing arm, the other side has the same dent
actually its has a very rigid design


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

Joeshwa24 said:


> wow that does look like a big freakin dent...


heres a left side view and rear view of the swing arm, it was very nicely executed work if you asked me


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A lighter duty AM bike.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's my 2007 Ransom 20, changed from stock is fork (Manitou Nixon), crank (FSA Moto w/RaceFace 36/22 chainrings+bash), bottom bracket (RaceFace Diabolus, switched after this pic was taken), ZTR Olympic rims (odd choice but they seem to work pretty well). Handlebars are unknown, they were painted metallic purple by the previous owner.


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

My all mountain bikes (as at the end of the day they get ridden up and down hills regardless)... I just choose the amount of suspension travel based on the terrain I'm going to be riding!

Giant now has Mavic EN521 rims, Saint Cranks and a KS i900 Seatpost compared to when the pic was taken...


----------



## Gruzovik (Oct 2, 2005)

Affe said:


> Alright I don't wanna sound cheesy but this is a big moment I've been waiting for three years since I got back to mtb after childhood years. This forum has been my inspiration like for many others so I'd like to thank everybody. Had my first FS for two years now, bought it stock Commencal Meta 5.5.2 and now I feel it's build the way I like it/ready enough for me to post some pics for all ya. Just had the latest bits in mail so I cleaned it up and had a little shooting session with my sis she's a phootgrapher, so forgive me the nomber of pics


Sweet bike man, love the color scheme. How do you like the Nuke Proof hub? I've been looking at them but there aren't too many reviews around.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> ilostmypassword, I'm properly scared.
> I guess they hook up like 2.35 Nevegals, but roll somewhat better?


They roll really well considering their size and hook up tight as a nads arse. I'm digging them :thumbsup:


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Gruzovik said:


> Sweet bike man, love the color scheme. How do you like the Nuke Proof hub? I've been looking at them but there aren't too many reviews around.


Thanks! there's a review right here. scroll down you'll find text about the rear hub http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Nukeproof-Generator-AM-wheel-review-2009.html it sums up my thoughts pretty much. came loose ones but never again. And like I said it's nowhere near as laud as Hope. Same price, same weight. Love it.


----------



## Subie (Sep 14, 2009)

2010 Fezzari Nebo Peak


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

just built this up last week. i did a xc ride thursday, went dhing friday. i love it so far


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice Grooooter!!!


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^

yea, almost got it, if not for the constant out of stock...

but i'm def lovin my Endo....


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

new build


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice turner! I test rode an '10 5 spot. SLX, fox vanilla and platforms. Even with platforms, it still climbed like crazy.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

click to make larger:


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

Got some new wheels for a quite awesome bargain! 375$


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

I love those wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

Now I just need to replace these stupid rotors into some slick looking avid g2 cleansweep. Not sure if I should go for two 7" rotors or keep the 8" at the front and replace only the rear. =)


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

The new Saint/XT RT-79 rotors would work fine on those wheels... :thumbsup:


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

Black RONIN said:


> The new Saint/XT RT-79 rotors would work fine on those wheels... :thumbsup:


I had real issue with these wheels since I was thinking whether I should get new centerlock based rotors or get the adapters. A trip to the local bike stores street revealed to me that there're many crappy adapters out there which cost a fortune for no justified reason. Thing is, I like Avid's rotors in particular so I guessed I should check out the price on the new centerlock G3 rotor, unfortunately the price was quite ridicules...like 70$ per piece, let alone 185mm IS adapters I had to get to fit them. Ultimately, I found on one store a pair of Shimano's original centerlock to 6 bolt adapter so I grabbed them and now I'll just collect the right IS adapters and find me some cheap 185mm G2 rotors. =)


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice adapters are those from DT Swiss. I have a pair, they are not in use right now, but they are the best I found, way better than those from Shimano itself. G3 rotors are good, but the G2 may work just as fine. If you ever gonna spend money on good rotors, go for Hope's.


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope is nice but I don't know...I just don't like their shape...a matter of taste I guess... :|
I've seen the DT Swiss adapters on the internet but couldn't find those, guess it'd cost about the same though...I think they're quite a like the shimano adapter only it comes as two parts? Shimano's comes with a part that holds the rotor and then a shim with a c-ring over it, then the lock ring, so its a 4 part adapter. I was actually thinking of using only the main two parts and loosing the shim & c-ring but I'm probably better installing it by the book.

PS, how much did you pay for the dt swiss adapters?


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

The DTs are quite like the shimano!  It just doesn't have that shim crap.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

I live in Brazil, so I paid the equivalent of around 4 times the MSRP in the US in brazillian Real (it spells Heh-aw, and means "Royal", due the colonization of Portuguese Royal families here), what's pretty much basic here. Guess they are sold for around US$59 and I paid R$240.

The DT adapters are almost like Shimano's, but way lighter. They also have a cleaner look.


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, the shim crap does make it ugly up close haha!
I do think DT may be indeed lighter but that could be because Shimano had put steel pins to hold the rotor, not sure how they did it on DT.
I've been to Brasil, quite expensive country and huge gap between poor and rich.

A'right, its getting Offtopic...if you want add me on messenger and we'll keep chatting.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, of course!

And sorry for the boring hystory lesson back there!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chameleoneel said:


> click to make larger:


Doesn't that Specialized come with a Specialized rear shock?


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Doesn't that Specialized come with a Specialized rear shock?


yep >_>

this is what it looked like before new wheels, shock, handlebars, rotors, studded tires, and rear cogset:



*oh the grips and seat are actually stock there as well


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

New addition to the farm - inexpensive and does the job. Still waiting to mount 2.35 High Roller LUST's.


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: 09 Spech Pitch Medium and the inventively named colour of Blue
* Fork: 06 Marzocchi 66 VF2 currently set at 150mm but can be adjusted to 170mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixir R
* Cranks: Gravity Moto X
* Front Derailleur: LX E-type
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X-7
* Pedals: Crank Bros 50/50
* Stem: Syncros AM 70 x 10°
* Handlebar: Burgtec Ridewide 750mm x 20mm
* Seatpost: Stock SBC
* Saddle: Charge Spoon
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Dura-Ace
* Cassette: Shimano HG-50
* Headset: Cane Creek OEM POS
* Grips: Sunline
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller Single Ply 60a 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic 321
* Front Hub/Skewer: Cannondale (ebay)
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Larson TT 60a 2.35
* Rear Rim: SBC/Alex RHD 26 OEM
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano M475L OEM
* Weight: About 33lbs but rides lighter. Was 32 with Pikes on


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

09 XAM 2. Bone stock because they they spec'd it out gangster from the factory. i just wonder why they put Mavic 317s on a $4500 "aggressive" AM bike. probably just pull the 819 rims off my GFs Titus and lace them up to my syncros hubs. she probably wont even notice :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Bad Knees, bonus points for the unorthodox use of office space! Serves them squares right.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Dion said:


> New addition to the farm - inexpensive and does the job. Still waiting to mount 2.35 High Roller LUST's.
> 
> QUOTE]
> I have the exact same frame. started that way anyways. and I have added the high rollers along with every component on the bike. Yes it does get the job done. Ive had mine since 2008


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

nagatahawk said:


> Dion said:
> 
> 
> > New addition to the farm - inexpensive and does the job. Still waiting to mount 2.35 High Roller LUST's.
> ...


Yes, it looks like I'll be going down that direction (as I do with all my bikes)... already looking at a wheel upgrade. 

I rode it for 4 hours in a torrential downpour on everything from pavement, fireroads to singletrack and I was very happy with this bike!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Lg. Turner Highline, Formula, Saint, Fox, Gravity, Thompson, Azonic, yadda yadda yadda......


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

don't you think this is not AM bike?


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Depends on your definition of AM. Yes he has some 40s on it but it also has a granny ring and a saddle that will go high enough to pedal with some degree of efficiency.


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

d.n.s said:


> don't you think this is not AM bike?


I actually agree. That bike is way more for freeride/downhill applications than just AM.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ace_ventura said:



> AM.


Alll Mountain Any Mountain :thumbsup:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

ace_ventura said:


> I actually agree. That bike is way more for freeride/downhill applications than just AM.


If I'd wanted a DH bike I'd have gotten a DHR.
For reference, this is my XC bike...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

whodaphuck said:


> If I'd wanted a DH bike I'd have gotten a DHR.
> For reference, this is my XC bike...


Guess I can't link to a photo on MTBR....trying again


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

Now that's a proper AM rig.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

edit. i should not talk of politics and religion


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Um... If I have been following whodaphuck right WTF lol. Your "XC" bike is really an AM bike and your AM is really a DH bike. Not saying you can't use those bikes for those intentions but not really what comme to mind when I see those set-ups. Lets see you DH bike for more reference... If you follow the same trend this DH bike should be .... out of this world!


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

headstrong356 said:


> Um... If you follow the same trend this DH bike should be .... out of this world!


LOL  Yeah, that's something I was wondering myself too! Anyway, Whodaphuck, you ARE extreme!  But guess I can see your point. I keep adding "weight" to my bikes, I like the feeling like they are pounding the ground and never care. They feel like the real thing, don't they? BTW, nice duo! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

headstrong356 said:


> Um... If I have been following whodaphuck right WTF lol. Your "XC" bike is really an AM bike and your AM is really a DH bike. Not saying you can't use those bikes for those intentions but not really what comme to mind when I see those set-ups. Lets see you DH bike for more reference... If you follow the same trend this DH bike should be .... out of this world!


Like he said it would be



whodaphuck said:


> If I'd wanted a DH bike I'd have gotten a DHR.


:rockon:


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

LMFAO... I was expecting the corsair with two shocks... (the crown?) with some 300mm fork like the ones by foes. But the DHR are preaty sick.I have seen sicker


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

headstrong356 said:


> LMFAO... I was expecting the corsair with two shocks... (the crown?) with some 300mm fork like the ones by foes. But the DHR are preaty sick.I have seen sicker


DHR baby!! :cornut:

http://www.corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bike&taxid=58

http://www.turnerbikes.com/010/010dhr.html

The new Yeti looks mighty sweet though. :eekster:

http://www.yeticycles.com/#/bikes/303RDH/1/


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Clean Up In Aisle #....:eekster:  :arf: :ihih: :yikes: :crazy: The Yeti is the winner for looks:thumbsup: ... BADA$$ But the Crown is still beast(or over-kill), not saying it looks like it is saying get the phuck out of my way(Santa Cruz, yeti and others have that covered) but cmon two shocks! WTF... extreme.

EDIT or even the old school nicolai nucleon for his DH bike... that was tank https://k.dosser.eu/trash/nicolai.jpg


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

headstrong356 said:


> EDIT or even the old school nicolai nucleon for his DH bike... that was tank https://k.dosser.eu/trash/nicolai.jpg


Coughcough :yikes:

https://www.2stagebikes.com/cs/services.asp?type=14


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*My Foes FXR*

Frame: 08 Medium FXR black
Shock: Curnut steel
Fork: 160mm 36 Talas
Rims: 819 rear/ X317 front
Hubs: King Pewter
Headset: King Pewter
Brakes: Hope M4s with pewterr piston plugs
Hbar: Titec pluto carbon high rise
Stem: Black Hope 70mm X 25 degree
Post: Easton EC 90
Seat: WTB Lazer V
Seatpost clamp: Hope QR
Cranks and BB: Raceface Turbine
Derailure rear: X9
Shifters: X9 triggers
Derailure front: XT
Tires: schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 
Tubes: Dont know

Weight: 31.25 lbs


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

new tyres £15 for the pair


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Coughcough :yikes:
> 
> http://www.2stagebikes.com/cs/services.asp?type=14


:yikes: that thing could huck the CN tower lol. Should make a thread just for over kill bikes like that.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

headstrong356 said:


> :yikes: that thing could huck the CN tower lol. Should make a thread just for over kill bikes like that.


Smallest bike in history.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

And biggest saddle! WTF lol


----------



## DocGold (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

DocGold,
those sidewalk tiles are inhuman, the anti-ice powder must be banned, and... nice valve caps! )


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: small canondale rize 4 in blue, FOX Float RP2 
* Fork: FOX Float RL, 140 mm
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Ryde 
* Cranks:SRAM GXP 1
* Front Derailleur: Shimano deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals:Shimano 520
* Stem:Cannondale XC3 1 1/8", 31.8 mm
* Handlebar: FSA XC-281AOS, 25 mm rise
* Seatpost: Cannondale Alloy
* Saddle:Fi'zi:k Nisene w/MG rails
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: Shimano HG50, 11-34
* Headset:Cannondale Orbit Z 1.5
* Grips:stock
* Front Tire:Kenda small block eight
* Front Rim:WTB Speed Disc XC
* Front Hub/Skewer:Shimano M525
* Rear Tire:Kenda small block eight
* Rear Rim:WTB Speed Disc XC
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano M525
* Weight:28.5 with GPS


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

New Ibis Mojo SL


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW! :eekster: :eekster:

BEST BLUE SL TO DATE! YEAH!  :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

sticarl, that's kosher build!


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Some sweet bikes out there. Here's my recently finished AM build:

* Frame size and color: Medium '99 Specialized FSR DH - spraycan Gunmetal w/ flat clear
* Fork: 2005 Marzocchi Junior T - 170mm travel
* Brakes: Avid Code 203mm rotors front and rear
* Cranks: Race Face Diabolus 24/36/bash
* Front Derailleur: '09 SRAM X-9 (Low-cage, Top-pull)
* Rear Derailleur: '09 SRAM X-9 Rear Derailleur (Mid-Cage)
* Pedals: Wellgo MG-1's (for now)
* Stem: Integrated direct-fit (part of Marzocchi Jr. T fork)
* Handlebar: Race Face Evolve DH low-rise
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: Specialized Rival SL
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Diabolus BB
* Cassette: SRAM PG-990 11-34
* Headset: Chris King threadless
* Grips: Oury MTB (clear)
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal - DH casing, Stick-E (26"x.2.35")
* Front Rim: Mavic Deetraks wheelset
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Deetraks wheelset/ 20mm Thru-axle
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal - single-ply, DTC (26"x2.10")
* Rear Rim: Mavic Deetraks wheelset
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Deetraks wheelset/thru-axle
* Weight: unknown at this time...(still need to weigh it)



























































































Yes....it's probably more of a FR bike in it's current setup, but it's currently my only bike and I ride it up as well as down so...AM it is!


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Not sure if I have posted mine in here yet.
But in any case, this is the latest "final" build after the last piece of component upgrade, the ti coil.

09 EG Med
Parts should be pretty self explanatory from the pics (Dun whine about the DCL..I belong to that 0.001% of the population that favors them over regular triggers  )


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

anvil_den, that's stylish okay )

Are those rims plain Subrosa or Subrosa Evo?
How do you like them?

Oh, it seems you can go with a shorter cage derailer.

And the seatpost, is that KS Cobra? Do you have any complaints about it?


----------



## eliassami5 (Oct 9, 2009)

Its not much but it gets the job done


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> anvil_den, that's stylish okay )
> 
> Are those rims plain Subrosa or Subrosa Evo?
> How do you like them?
> ...


Thanks. By far my favorite build and ride.

Rims are plain subrosa---they are simply stupid strong. easily ranks as one of my top choice of rims after trying out various over the years. Im 165lb and usually ride with 19-20psi front, 22-23psi rear (tubed). Up 10 psi for jump days and I have cased quite a few landings. These wheels were transferred over from my older bike. Rear matched to a King with heavy duty axle has been in use for ~2.5 years. Front ~6 mths usage as the fork needs a TA hub and I built a new one for it).

Post is the KS900 of the older generation which has the scratch stanchion issue.
I posted a few replies on the adj post thread 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=485915
but basically after the thing was sent back and replaced..the problem was not solved. Not a big issue. Doesnt affect function or performance. Just ugly.

Cant find mid cage rear dee in my area...but already ordered one from online.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

anvil_den said:


> Up 10 psi for jump days and I have cased quite a few landings. These wheels were transferred over from my older bike. Rear matched to a King with heavy duty axle has been in use for ~2.5 years.


That's impressive, thanks! :thumbsup:
Something to think about when choosing between a 36h MTX 31 and a 32h Subrosa Evo for the rear (need a white rim).


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

09 Specialized Pitch Comp all stock except the Bash and stinger. Next to go on is a RaceFace 34T ring to replace the 32T and a wheelset. Ether a Transition Revo32 set or build a custom Mavic set. Bash guard went on Christmas day and stinger went on today.


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*My Xmas gift to myself*

Just got rid of my old BLT2 to make room for its evil half sister, an 09 Intense Tracer VP.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^

sweet ride!

did some minor upgrades here and there, rides superb, lovin each ride more and more, it's been 9mths and still learning and trying to push her hard, but i usually get shoved back...

as you can see i'm bored during the holidays...


----------



## dlmack67 (Aug 13, 2005)

*All Mountain Rig*

Iron Horse 6point6

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Just built this up today... Going for a virgin ride tomorrow if it's not -6°F outside like today...


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

other aardvark said:


> Just got rid of my old BLT2 to make room for its evil half sister, an 09 Intense Tracer VP.


Interesting. How do the two compare? I was considering a BLT-c for a while.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

plussa, did you change damper and semi-bath fork oil for the winter?
How does the DT shock behave at sub-freezing weather?
What lowest temperature does the shock withstand?


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

other aardvark said:


> Just got rid of my old BLT2 to make room for its evil half sister, an 09 Intense Tracer VP.


Very nice! It makes perfect sense since you also have a Nomad! But say, how do they compare, the Nomad and the Tracer? Can the Tracer keep up with the Nomad? Is it more capable or stronger than the BLT2, more towards heavy AM like the Nomad, or is it more Trail friendly?

Love the Works Red! Now your good to go, huh?  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

My latest build. Love this bike, now at 29.5lb and still handles the local DH runs ok and flies round the Welsh trail centre loops.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Pete-G said:


> My latest build. Love this bike, now at 29.5lb and still handles the local DH runs ok and flies round the Welsh trail centre loops.


Sweet bike!! you riding a QR or through axle on the rear?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

Currently Halo hex key QR, but bolt through rear is definitely on my plans for this year.


----------



## awareham83 (May 14, 2007)

Here is my new ride. Coming from an 05 jamis dakar, the giant rides much, much better.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Pete-G said:


> Currently Halo hex key QR, but bolt through rear is definitely on my plans for this year.


Awesome that will make the DH sections faster. :rockon:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Pete-G said:


> Currently Halo hex key QR, but bolt through rear is definitely on my plans for this year.


Edit: Never mind. Got to read it. That's a Rev! :thumbsup:


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]
Awareham83's bike is going to be tough to follow.
Well. Heres my Pitch Comp with a few upgrades the most recent one is the new Thomson Elite Seat Post that i just put on this morning, im going to buy a X4 Stem later this week.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

plussa said:


> Just built this up today... Going for a virgin ride tomorrow if it's not -6°F outside like today...


sweet bike, you don't see many of those around these parts. actually, never seen on in the flesh. enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> plussa, did you change damper and semi-bath fork oil for the winter?
> How does the DT shock behave at sub-freezing weather?
> What lowest temperature does the shock withstand?


Took the bike out for a quick test ride today in the fresh -20°C weather. 

The rear shock performed fine from start to finish, but the Revelation fork totally froze stiff after a few km's. This is probably because of the 15W gearbox oil I used in the lower chambers of the fork... With stock oils the fork didn't freeze as badly. Got to try 5W fork oil instead.

The rear shock felt just as plush after the ride as before it. I think the rear suspension also generates more heat that prevents freezing, at least when riding hard-packed bumpy trails that keep the suspension moving all the time.

Also found out that brake pads have a tendency to freeze to the discs when you stop.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

*I guess there should be a little forum section dedicated to sub-freezing riding..*



plussa said:


> Took the bike out for a quick test ride today in the fresh -20°C weather.
> 
> The rear shock performed fine from start to finish, but the Revelation fork totally froze stiff after a few km's. This is probably because of the 15W gearbox oil I used in the lower chambers of the fork... With stock oils the fork didn't freeze as badly. Got to try 5W fork oil instead.
> 
> ...


Now that's REALLY good news regarding the shock!

As to the fork, I had positive experience with Reba Team 2007 at -22 C. I used Stendec Crystal fork oil, 2.5W in the damper, 15W below Air U-Turn assembly, 10W everywhere else. It worked almost like in the summer! But the negative air chamber loses pressure within an hour - it seems to be common with RS air forks.

Manitou Minute TPC Coil 2008, 2.5W Stendec in damper, factory semi-bath oil, at -27C turns to a nice slow street/jump fork. Doesn't freeze completely, much to some guys' envy. 

I have never noticed brake pads freezing. Rode at -27 C recently with organic pads, modulation goes down of course (sintered are better for this), but there was no freezing to disc.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

Man I would never ride my bike in weather THAT cold. Sounds too cold for the bike.

but, starting at about 20 degrees, my brakes squeal really loud as if they were wet. But it doesn't stop like wet brakes do after they've squeezed all the water off...


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

*'05 Specialized SX with some love*

Longer stroke shock [7.875x2.25"] with chip for slack HT and higher BB
Fox 36 Talas RC2
Chris King Hubs laced to Syncros DP25's
Shimano XTR M970 Cranks and other XT Bits
Thomson Masterpiece Post [not seen]
Formula The One brakes with Goodridge Stainless lines [not seen]
Thomson X4 Stem
Sunlinve V1 745mm Bars
A ton of love and money. 
This bike rips - love it. Nice rides everyone!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Those short travel SXs are cute.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Loving the new Rubber Queens!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Loving the new Rubber Queens!


They are a great tyre. Are you running 2.4"s front and rear? The 2.2" width isn't a big difference in idth but loses a decent amount of weight on the rear.:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> They are a great tyre. Are you running 2.4"s front and rear? The 2.2" width isn't a big difference in idth but loses a decent amount of weight on the rear.:thumbsup:


I considered the 2.2 but the 2.4's don't seem to be causing me that much grief to be honest. I'm not fussed on a bike that weighs in at 16KG  I worry more about eating less pies!

So yeah 2.4 F & R. Running at 30PSI on forest/ tame trails works awesome (my recent Rotovegas/ North Island trip for example) and say 25PSI for rocky stuff like many South Island trails makes a huge difference i've found.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> So yeah 2.4 F & R. Running at 30PSI on forest/ tame trails works awesome ...and say 25PSI for rocky stuff like many South Island trails makes a huge difference i've found.


Are you running the RQ 2.4 tubeless version?
I am running the RQ 2.2 tubeless at 35-38psi although I have found out that when running them with only 22psi I was going much faster, but it could only be my idea.
On the other hand Continental suggests as recommended tire pressure 45psi  is this correct? 
http://www.conti-online.com/generator/www/de/en/continental/bicycle/themes/mtb/downhill_freeride/rubberqueeneng/rubber_queen_en.html
Also check out the difference in weight for the same tires (RQ 2.2 or 2.4) in Germany and the UK, what's up with that?  
http://www.conti-tyres.co.uk/conticycle/ti%20rubberqueen.shtml
Do they sell lighter versions by country?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

tp806 said:


> Are you running the RQ 2.4 tubeless version?
> I am running the RQ 2.2 tubeless at 35-38psi although I have found out that when running them with only 22psi I was going much faster, but it could only be my idea.
> On the other hand Continental suggests as recommended tire pressure 45psi  is this correct?
> http://www.conti-online.com/generator/www/de/en/continental/bicycle/themes/mtb/downhill_freeride/rubberqueeneng/rubber_queen_en.html
> ...


Yep UST. Not sure about the weights or rec PSI- i'd say typos as the recommended min PSI is 35.

Running different PSI depending on where i'm riding helps alot with these tyres. I also think the reinforced side walls in the 2.4 (not in 2.2) stabilizes the tyre too.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

My RQ are the UST versions. I run the 2.4" front at 26psi and the 2.2" rear at 28psi on mostly rocky, sandy stuff. I think these are currently the best UST AM tyre out there. Until Maxxis makes the 2.35" UST Minion DHF in the Super tacky compound!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spik Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

*Marin Wolf Ridge*









Here's mine, crimbo present to myself just got my second ride on it today!

* Frame Size & Color: Marin Wolf Ridge, M, White
* Fork: Fox 36 Van R
Rear Shock Fox RP23
* Brakes: Hope M4 200 Front - 180 Rear	
* Cranks: Shimano XT 36-24
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow	
* Pedals: Shimano DX 
* Stem: FSA FR230 70mm	
* Handlebar: Husselfelt DH 50mm Rise
* Seatpost: FSA SL-280 20mm setback
* Saddle: WTB Pure V	
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT	
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32
* Headset: Superstar Components GTO
* Grips: Sunline Logo Thick
* Front Tire: Maxxis Advantage 2.4	
* Front Rim: Mavic EN521
* Front Hub: Halo Spin Doctor 20mm
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Swampthing 2.1
* Rear Rim: Mavic EN521
* Rear Hub: Hope Pro II 12mm


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

lovin this bike.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Another awesome Wolf Ridge. Looks great in white. You should treat it to a Gravity dropper though 

Its a mad ride eh!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

My Spesh Enduro




























Love it !


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My Spesh Enduro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks hot!! Now go get it all dirty!


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] man, your Enduro is very, very nice indeed. The only thing that could ever bring it down would be the proprietary fork and shock, what's definitelly NOT your case! Wish Specialized only realized their bikes would be a lot better this way, with real shocks and forks, like Fox's or Rock Shox's.

So, for that alone, yours is the most outstanding Enduro SL I've ever layed my eyes on. Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

damn. black looks nice.


----------



## Spik Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Cheers dude
Gonna get a pure racing i900r and some white bars to finish it off.


----------



## dodd4721 (Jul 6, 2009)

*my trusty AM steed*

07 Specialized Enduro, Large frame with XL stanchions.
Since this pic was taken I've added Hope M4's, a Shimano SLX Double & Bash and a 60mm Stem.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My Spesh Enduro


Love this! Quick question.....how is the bike standing up? Am I missing something?


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

black bikes stand on there own!!

there is a spoke or somthing proping it up (right side crank)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

I am delighted with the positive response !!!
...........and there is a little wooden stick i found in my basement garage...........


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

I really like those Enduro! Great Build!


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My Spesh Enduro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man, if Specialized had made the Enduro as yours from the start I wouldn't have bought a SC Nomad.
Your bike is that good mate, well done, extremely well done.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ...........and there is a little wooden stick i found in my basement garage...........


Magic wand sounds better.


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

ok so i`ve just got the photo from the shop 



is sits at 29.75 lb 13.5kg w/o the pedals
cant wait to ride that beast


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

wow ^, one of the nicest v2 coverts I've seen, must have cost quite a bit


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

well.... cant really tell You couse im lost myself 
there will be lil changes like Ti bolts and black rocker link bolts but most just estetic.
oh and the purple prerunners


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Dual crown, dual brakes and a few extra seats. It is fast on the straight away descents but any slight turns in the trail we all have to get off and walk!


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

wow, beautiful enduro.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

baycat said:


> Dual crown, dual brakes and a few extra seats. It is fast on the straight away descents but any slight turns in the trail we all have to get off and walk!


Thats *Pimp* but that dual disc front is interesting. :eekster:


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

:crazy: Wonder if he has the wheelie gene :lol: :lol:


baycat said:


> Dual crown, dual brakes and a few extra seats. It is fast on the straight away descents but any slight turns in the trail we all have to get off and walk!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

baycat said:


> Dual crown, dual brakes and a few extra seats. It is fast on the straight away descents but any slight turns in the trail we all have to get off and walk!


All the different pedals they use is interesting!


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

nevermind.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Now that's REALLY good news regarding the shock!
> 
> As to the fork, I had positive experience with Reba Team 2007 at -22 C. I used Stendec Crystal fork oil, 2.5W in the damper, 15W below Air U-Turn assembly, 10W everywhere else. It worked almost like in the summer! But the negative air chamber loses pressure within an hour - it seems to be common with RS air forks.


Jumped down 8 step stairs to flat three times today at -15°C temperature, no problems with the shock or fork... The drop was 3-4 feet tall... 

The fork is now also better with 5W valvoline fork oil, but I guess changing it to 2,5W would make it even better.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

plussa, woooow, that's really serious ordeal for the equipment.

From my googling around, Valvoline fork oil seems to be among the best in terms of maintaining viscosity at low temperatures.


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

Black RONIN said:


> Very nice! It makes perfect sense since you also have a Nomad! But say, how do they compare, the Nomad and the Tracer? Can the Tracer keep up with the Nomad? Is it more capable or stronger than the BLT2, more towards heavy AM like the Nomad, or is it more Trail friendly?
> 
> Love the Works Red! Now your good to go, huh?  :thumbsup:


Sorry I missed your reply mate.

Re. Nomad versus Tracer, at this time its not a comparison cause Im running mile munching spec (eg Fox 32 150 travel fork, Mavic St wheels ect . . .) on my Tracer.

Really the Intense is taking the place of the BLT2 which was my most ridden bike. Comparing it to the BLT it's more roomy and stable at speed. In tight turning situations and steep climbs it doesnt seem to give much up to the BLT.

The only thing that seems to be lacking compared to the BLT is Tracer's rear suspension. I have not been able to get any where near the same level of bump eating and smooth pedaling as my old bike. Im thinking the stock 09 RP23 shock is not the best for this bike cause it seems to offer poor control and support. In fact, the term "mid stroke blow-through" comes to mind.

The bike shop is trying to get a 2010 Boost Valve RP23 upgrade from the local Intense importers but failing that I will be considering having the stock shock Pushed.

Here's some slightly better pix of my Tracer.

Ps somewhere down the track I will swapping over my Nomad's 160 travel 36 Van fork and Mavic SX wheels over to the Tracer just to see how it goes. It will also interesting to see how the fox 32 150 fork goes on the Nomad. Its kind of a kinky roll reversal, Nomad XC-ish and the Tracer kinda free-ride.

Will post some thoughts and pix of the Tracer with the heavy duty spec when I get there.


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

tsuful said:


> ok so i`ve just got the photo from the shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a slick lookin bike! so little cable clutter


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks . its nice and clean exactly how i wanted . still waiting for it, should be next week and ill post more pics
cheers 
T


----------



## burnsaster (Feb 21, 2009)

*2006 Ih 7.3*

Finished this a few months ago, only rode it twice but it's a lot of fun..
Its a 2006 IronHorse 7point3 with paintjob, lyrik, dt swiss e540, gravity lights, juicy7s


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

Black RONIN said:


> [email protected] man, your Enduro is very, very nice indeed. The only thing that could ever bring it down would be the proprietary fork and shock


Well, I love my E-150 fork.

I do agree thought that the AFR rear shock is a dud, which is why I put the Manitou Evolver-ISX 6 on mine.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

chameleoneel said:


> Well, I love my E-150 fork.
> 
> I do agree thought that the AFR rear shock is a dud, which is why I put the Manitou Evolver-ISX 6 on mine.


Nothing against those who like Specialized forks and shocks, this is a personal grip I have with Specialized. But I see even you had your issues with it, as you say.

When they released the Enduro SL back then, Specialized knew the shocks and forks were all defective, so instead of recalling all of them to replace or give the proper service, they simply let it be and gave service through warranty only to those who complained, like if that was a simple and occasional repair. That's DEFINITELY NOT the way to go with consumers who paid big buck for those bikes. But that was a long time ago, I moved on, sold my Specialized bikes, got a 575 and a Mojo, and I'm happy man now.

Anyway, I do think the fork can be smooth when it works. But quality-wise, they are not up to Fox, RS or Manitou. They were/are made by RST or Suntour, I don't remember anymore. They can make great value forks, but putting the Specialized brand on it doesn't make them better, but Specialized thought we would think so. I could even buy that, if they put those forks and shocks on entry level bikes, but the worst thing is that they were on the most expensive ones! How lame is that? Now, consider the other way: what would you say if you read on your fork or shock "Specialized BY Fox"? That would give you enough to think that the $3-$5k on that bike was very well invested.

But they are coming to their senses, I guess. They are using Fox shocks on the new Enduros, and they also seem to come with Fox or RS forks on some models. Now, I just hope that they drop all the proprietary forks for good on the high-end models. That would be wise and honest to their costumers.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

at one point they were specialized by fox. then they just took the tech and stopped paying fox. same tech made in an inferior way?


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

saturnine said:


> at one point they were specialized by fox. then they just took the tech and stopped paying fox. same tech made in an inferior way?


They got the suspension guy, but they didn't get the mech. So didn't have it that they are back with Fox, and using Fox tech. Guess you can assume that, yes.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

haha, opened an old wound I see  

Yeah, I know there have been several reports of problems, but I was just saying that I love my own and have had a great experience with it. When I bought the bike, I took it home and the E-150 would only hold air for about 30 hours before becoming about as empty as it gets. The shop took the air cartridge out of one of their bikes on the show floor and put it in mine so that I wouldn't have to wait for a replacement to ship.

Never had leaking problems after that.

Then a few months later I got a free upgrade to 2008 internals (making the fork feel even better) and bumped to a 5-year warranty on fork and shock. Recently I had the fork custom tuned by Specialized (much like you'd do with TF or Push) and the thing is damned near perfect now instead of just awesome.

I've never had any mechanical problems with the AFR shock. the whole shock was completely replaced in the free upgrade and felt noticeably better, but still ultimately only felt just ok. It was custom tuned as well, but I haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

AFAIK, it was Specialized who made the tapered 1.5" to 1.125" headtube thing an accepted industry standard. Back then, there were no tapered steerer forks besides what Specialized could quickly scrape together with the likes of SR Suntour.

burnsaster, I guess you get to hear this often, but those blue Candies are soooo out of place on your otherwise military looking build! )
And yes, those DW-link Iron Horses really stand out now.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

*My Trail ride setup *

After viewing some fancy long travel, full suspension bikes I was a little concern to show my hardtail ride but this is it!

My Scrambler showing its "XC" wheels... I hope you like it!

Frame: Norco Scrambler 2008 17"
Fork: Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn Air 130-100mm
Headset: CH918 semi integrated threadless
Crankset: Shimano M542 170mm w/KCNC bolts (in black)
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech II
Pedals: Shimano M540
Shifters: Shimano SLX w/o optics
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX low, dual
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint (Shadow) w/KCNC wheel
Cassette: SLX 11-32
Chain: Shimano HG53
Handlebar: Easton EA30 riser 25.4 x 635
Stem: KCNC Bear Bone 80mm.
Grips: Race Face God & devil
Front brake: Hayes Stroker Ryde 180mm.
Rear brake: Hayes Stroker Ryde 160mm.
Wheels (set): Easton XC Two 24 spokes


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks pretty good, Helmetless, but there is a whole thread dedicated to hardtails...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

LilJr said:


> Looks pretty good, Helmetless, but there is a whole thread dedicated to hardtails...


and this thread welcomes it as well. it is not exclusive to fullies.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

saturnine said:


> and this thread welcomes it as well. it is not exclusive to fullies.


Thank you!

Actually what I originally planned was to present my bike on the HT thread but after a dozen of attempts to open the topic I finally give up.

I think this must be some sort of "forum rules for newbies" that you can only see the main stuff but not specific threads. Right here right now I'm having all kind of difficulties to see the pics here...:madman:


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

I apologize; I did not mean to sound as if HT pics were not welcome here. He said he was concerned about posting it here with all the FS pics, so I figured he may be more comfortable posting it in the hardtail thread.

Helmetless, I didn't know you had trouble opening the HT thread. Try viewing the forums in linear mode (top right corner where it says display mode).


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Helmetless said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Actually what I originally planned was to present my bike on the HT thread but after a dozen of attempts to open the topic I finally give up.
> 
> I think this must be some sort of "forum rules for newbies" that you can only see the main stuff but not specific threads. Right here right now I'm having all kind of difficulties to see the pics here...:madman:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=279265&page=41


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

New Thomson X4 Stem on my Pitch 
Matches my seat post


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally gonna get my new On One Summer Season on here. Slight changes since the picture was taken, I replaced the On One 80mm stem with a Truative AKA 60mm stem and replaces the syntace flat bar with a race face 1.5" riser bar. Rides much better. This was my first build after buying a frame. Made some mistakes, but scored some good deals on flea bay. Check it out:

https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab109/jcaliri/DSCF0642.jpg

John


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

PNW Freeride said:


> New Thomson X4 Stem on my Pitch
> Matches my seat post


Is the rear of the Pitch stiff enough?


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

saturnine said:


> and this thread welcomes it as well. it is not exclusive to fullies.


im gonna lock out my rear shock and post in the hardtail thread :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

fishywishy said:


> im gonna lock out my rear shock and post in the hardtail thread :thumbsup:


You'll blow out your shock if you ride it like Helmetless so save your pride.


----------



## justbuster69 (Nov 2, 2009)

*this is my ride*

Hi guys,just want to share my ride.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

That's vampyric ride! See that unhealthy pallor on the saddle, and those vessels carrying dark blood across the chariot!

Clearly it came from lands devoid of all sunlight. It's predatory, blood thirsty creature of the night!


----------



## dare_fail (Mar 24, 2009)

hahaha indeed


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

what a bizarre saddle angle on that nosferatu


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

Helmetless said:


> Is the rear of the Pitch stiff enough?


Oh my bad I don't check this thread much.
Yea Its stiff enough for me.
But im light and a fairly smooth rider.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

The new build with new wheelset, fork and drivetrain. Weighs 27 lbs. Now I wonder if I'll ever need the HD, this bike has become a true AM delight as it is now. Better pics soon.


----------



## adi518 (Oct 11, 2006)

one word...wow! that thing looks so nice!


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Not really a fan of the term "all-mountain" but I think this qualifies...
My trailbike:


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

*my ride*

I finally got a true all mountain ride together just itchin for the spring i am. the specs
DB mission 2 frame
Rockshox revelation team air u-turn 120-150
FOX RP 23 HV
FSA carbon fiber team issue crank and B.B.
Easton EA70 high rise bars
Race face diabolis stem
Formula mega brakes 185 rotor F & R
Hadley hubs- front 9mm bolt on thru axle- rear 10 mm bolt on thru axle
Sun MTX rims DT comp double butted spokes brass nipples
Kenda nevegals
XTR shifters & front and rear derailers
XT cog
Ill post some pics when i get some taken.
Ride on!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

greengreer, excellent build on that Gruitr. Looks like it gets its share of airtime.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> greengreer, excellent build on that Gruitr. Looks like it gets its share of airtime.


It's airtime is only limited by my lack of skill  It certainly has a fine appreciation for gravity...


----------



## spicolli1976 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's my newly finished 33lb. Kona Dawg:

09 Kona Dawg 19"
Lyrik coil
DHX 5 coil shock
XTR cranks (24-36- bashguard with 11-34)
Blackspire chain tensioner
Mavic 819s with Hope Pro II hubs
XT shadow rear der.
XT front der.
Juicy carbon brakes 
Hope 70mm 25 degree rise stem
Crank Brothers Iodine headset
Time pedals
Azonic B-52 bars
WTB Rocket V saddle
Specialized Chunder 2Bliss tires (2.2 rear and 2.35 front)
XT shifters


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice Dawg! How close is the DHX's piggyback to your waterbottle holder?


----------



## eiri (Oct 11, 2009)

*Scott Genius 10*

Year: 2010
Frame Size: M
Fork: Fox Talas 110/130/150
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR Mag Carbon, 185mm Centerlock rotors
Cranks: Truvativ Noir 3.3 Tango Orange
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR E-Type
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0 Orange
Pedals: Crankbrother Eggbeaters 4 Ti
Stem: FSA OS-99 CSI
Handlebar: Ritchey WCS carbon 20mm rise, 660mm
Seatpost: Ritchey WCS Carbon 34.9mm
Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM Carbon rails
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GPX Lite Team
Cassette: SRAM PG-990 Orange
Grips: ODI Ruffian 
Front Tire: Continental Mountainking 2.4 with Stans
Front Rim: DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550
Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550
Rear Tire: Continental Mountainking 2.4 with Stans
Rear Rim: DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550
Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550
Shock: Scott Equalizer 2
Chain: SRAM PC 991 Hollow pin
Weight: 11,45kg


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

That looks HOT!!! Liking the red and the fact your riding in the snow lol.


----------



## eiri (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, yes I like the snow


----------



## spicolli1976 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. Yea, I know. It sucks but it still works. I just cant put a bottle in completely. It hasn't given me any problems yet.



R1D3R said:


> Nice Dawg! How close is the DHX's piggyback to your water bottle holder?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Haha awesome


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Gothenburg (Sep 6, 2008)

@ buzz cut, nice man. You like those WeirWolfs? Have a 2.3 on the front, never tried it on the back.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

they are 2.5's and they do well except in really slick clay. If I really want to push it I switch out to some 2.5 Maxxis Mobsters that I have laying around but the weight of those makes climbing a pain.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

eiri said:


> Year: 2010
> Frame Size: M
> Fork: Fox Talas 110/130/150
> Brakes: Avid Elixir CR Mag Carbon, 185mm Centerlock rotors
> ...


man, where are your orange valve caps?!:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Buzz Cut said:


> they are 2.5's and they do well except in really slick clay. If I really want to push it I switch out to some 2.5 Maxxis Mobsters that I have laying around but the weight of those makes climbing a pain.


Check into the Maxis High Roller rear and Minion front tires. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Not totally XC but they are an awesome all around tire. :cornut:


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

greengreer said:


> Not really a fan of the term "all-mountain" but I think this qualifies...
> My trailbike:


Devinci Chilipepper?


----------



## maartenv (May 5, 2007)

Evolution of my banshee rune..

From:









To:









Now:


















It comes in at 16kg at the moment but is going to get some lighter parts (wheels, brakes, tyres, pedals, seatpost) as i have bought a big bike next to it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

how are those atomlab rims holding up? i've been looking at getting some for this upcoming season


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm currently riding an '07 Glory FR-1 Comp(stock as)
yeah sure it's more on the free ride side of mtbiking but I've been using it as an AM mtb
& it does it with ease, put it into 1st gear on the small chain ring up front & it climbs extremely well for a bike of it's weight & class.
@ least it keeps you fit riding it up hill then it's awesome to bomb back down.




























Frame: '07 Glory FR-1 Comp 16.5"
wheels: 26" Alex Supra disc BH F&R
tyres: rear Kenda nevegal stick E 2.5 front Kenda blue groove stick E 2.5
brakes:Avid juicy threes
handle bars: evolve race face DH riser
head stem: the pig one point five
cranks: evolve race face DH
derailures: SRAM X.7
seat & stem: WTB dbl black diamond/evolve race face DH stem
shox: rockshox domain 318 U turn/ fox DHX 3.0
axles: ringles F&R


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

OGJON said:


> I'm currently riding an '07 Glory FR-1 Comp(stock as)


Nice pic was it taken during a snow storm??


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

jojotherider- It's a Sinister GRUITR, they're actually welded by Devinci for Sinister, or so I have heard. 
Finally got the new seatpost in:


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

oh, yeah, now i can see the differences. they are almost the same exact bike. I'll post a better pic of mine for comparison later.

edit: quick question for you. What's the difference in the two different mounting points on the swing arm? you've got yours on the top, i have mine on the bottom (came that way). which one gives more rear travel?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

If I remember correctly the top hole is the shorter travel setting with a lower leverage ratio.
there are also two different shock options for the Gruitr.
7.875x2.0 (what I am running) will net you 4.5 or 5.5 inches of travel
7.875x2.25 will get you 5.5 or 6.5 in of travel.

The chillipepper does look really similar, just some minor differences in the gussets, cable routing and swingarm. Couldn't find any geometry info on it though.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

as it should be, in the dirt


----------



## SuperTrooper (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## tinercom (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I posted this bike a year ago. Since then I decided to completely rebuild it from the ground up. I love the way it rides.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow.
Too bad I'm bald from all the radiation exposure. )


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

With some updates


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nicest enduro ever


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Wow.
> Too bad I'm bald from all the radiation exposure. )


Thats actually called Age.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

saturnine said:


> nicest enduro ever


sheesh thanks for putting it up again. It needs to be said again: Nicest enduro ever.

It would be fine with me if you posted every couple of weeks too. The big S should learn from this machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

O.K. Thanks !!
Here we go...........the other side !


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nicest enduro i've seen all day. man, i have an enduro and i don't want it anymore. you suck.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] man, this bike is awesome! Pefect matching eveything! Go buy another bike to ride and leave it in the living room!

And althoug the new 2010 Enduro get 160mm rear and stock Fox and RS shocks and forks, I wish they had the same look as the 09s. They still look better. Yours is the proof it is true.


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

Thought I would post up another shot,
New wheelset, tires and bars coming soon


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

PNW Freeride said:


> Thought I would post up another shot,
> New wheelset, tires and bars coming soon


Nice bike!


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Black RONIN said:


> The new build with new wheelset, fork and drivetrain. Weighs 27 lbs. Now I wonder if I'll ever need the HD, this bike has become a true AM delight as it is now. Better pics soon.
> 
> Is that wheelset custom?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Newest pic of my Rune...just ordered a KS i960r to put on it too...


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

that thing looks nice. I enjoy the matching black sliders.

*does the Evolver feel good on that bike?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah all the parts are either black or gunmetal..with a tiny bit of red in there for fun...lol. The evolver ISX6 is a great shock....I am a bit of a bigger guy and so far it's been great for me, well worth the money.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

harry2110 said:


> Is that wheelset custom?


Yes, they are. Red Hope Pro2 hubs, laced with white DT Swiss Comp spokes and red nipples on white Stan's ZTR Flows. Here's a couple pics in better res:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's some pics of the bike in better res:


----------



## mnm (May 28, 2007)




----------



## eiri (Oct 11, 2009)

Black RONIN said:


> Here's some pics of the bike in better res:


These are hope 183 mm rotors? Is that ok with the Elixir that wants 185mm. I like the Hope floating discs. I have them on my Scale too.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

blackronin, that bike is beautiful!!!
if only that fork had some red accents on it, it would be perfect


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Lambdamaster said:


> blackronin, that bike is beautiful!!!
> if only that fork had some red accents on it, it would be perfect


i.e. a red front wheel LOL


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Helmetless said:


> i.e. a red front wheel LOL


My bad I thought Black ronin had the Spz Enduro... LOL x 2


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

wonderful ibis! congrats!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that ibis is money. beautiful wheels. needs custom fox decals, though.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> With some updates


 this monochrome setup is simply awesome! my own top 5 for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it looks so surreal with the background. maybe if it was outside i wouldn't like it so much


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

Post some outside pix next time 
*THANKS* for the positive reactions and your lovely words !!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you need a marzocchi fork with black stanchions


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, really. Took a bit of time to put it all together but it was well worth it. The bike is awesome and if you think it's easy on the eyes, it's even better to ride than it is to stare at.

Yes, I thought about making some matching red stickers for the Float, but I managed it with some balanced blue bits on the grips!   So it's matching the fork's top buttons and the RP23 lever as well! :thumbsup: On a second thought now, should have ordered BLUE Hope skewers then! Maybe I get one just for fun! 










@ eiri: the Elixirs are working fine with the Hope rotors. I'm using a 180 Shimano adapter and some rings to get the caliper in place, so it fits. They make a good combo, the bike is relatively light at 27 lbs, so they feel very powerful.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it really that heavy or is it a big frame size as my rize 4 is 29 with no carbon on it and bontager race disc wheels. Ive actually looked at way to get it under 26. also what size rotor are you running?


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Black RONIN said:


> Took a bit of time to put it all together but it was well worth it.


I bet it took even more money haha


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

*new whip*

Went for it's first ride today on a damp Chicago morning...



















Chip


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

Lambdamaster said:


> I bet it took even more money haha


Yeah, kinda of...  But I sold or traded some parts that would be replaced by the new ones, like the cranks and drivetrain (previously XTR), the fork (also a Float 150, but non-15QR) and the wheelset (a DT Swiss 240s hubs/XR4.2D rims/Revolution spokes wheelset), so I pretty much got even on that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Chip Henderson said:


> Went for it's first ride today on a damp Chicago morning...


I was going to ride around northshore this morning but decided to play it safe. (got a sever concussion a little while ago). 
Where do you ride an AM bike around chicagoland?


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

harry2110 said:


> Is it really that heavy or is it a big frame size as my rize 4 is 29 with no carbon on it and bontager race disc wheels. Ive actually looked at way to get it under 26. also what size rotor are you running?


Yes, it is that heavy. My frame weighs 2450g even and it is a size M. They say it would come down to a 2250g on the mate black with the DT shock, so I think it's about right since the paint and the RP23 would make it heavier. Anyway, the bike was at 25 lbs before the upgrades to make it more AM friendly.

The new wheelset is sensibly heavier (1 pound heavier) than the 1450g ultralight DT wheelset I was running before, and the Nobbys are also larger and heavier (around 300-400g heavier) than the 2.1 Ignitors Exception I was using.

Added weight also comes from the SRAM 990 cassette and the Noir cranks (both added 100g over the XTR cranks and cassette). Guess the Hope rotors weigh just as much as the XTR rotors I had before. The rotors are 183 front and 160 rear.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

Chip Henderson said:


> Went for it's first ride today on a damp Chicago morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thumbs up. Those orange accents are just right :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

An orange seatpost clamp would be nice!
Or a saddle with orange accents?


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Lambdamaster said:


> I was going to ride around northshore this morning but decided to play it safe. (got a sever concussion a little while ago).
> Where do you ride an AM bike around chicagoland?


This is my bike for Marquette, Boyne Mtn, maybe Brown County, etc. Probably won't see too much riding in the city.

Chip


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

Beautiful bike chip, though I agree an orange seat clamp might set it off 

Your urban background on the pics probably helps though, there's a sort of junkyard dog mean aesthetic which I think an orange seat might break.


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

Or just get some MUD in it-see if it looks good dirty! hehe...


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

usernamehere said:


> Or just get some MUD in it-see if it looks good dirty! hehe...


I totally agree... but first I have to put some mud on mine


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Chip Henderson said:


> This is my bike for Marquette, Boyne Mtn, maybe Brown County, etc. Probably won't see too much riding in the city.
> 
> Chip


Nice looking ride Chip. Are you planning on riding that out at Palos at all?


----------



## Finalgear (Dec 16, 2006)

eiri said:


> Year: 2010
> Frame Size: M
> Fork: Fox Talas 110/130/150
> Brakes: Avid Elixir CR Mag Carbon, 185mm Centerlock rotors
> ...


How do you like the puller shock?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

^Seems like it would catch alot of crud from riding. Take that for what it is, 100% e-engineering.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's an update on my FS03:

* Frame Size & Color: 15" BMC FS03
* Fork: Float RLC 
* Brakes: XTR levers w/ 4pot XT
* Cranks: XT 760
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: XT 770 Shadow
* Pedals: m540
* Stem: Thomson x2
* Handlebar: Bontrager something
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle:something comfy
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Aheadset
* Grips: Something comfy
* Front Tire: Kenda BlueGroove
* Front Rim: Mavic Crosride
* Rear Tire: Nevegal
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossride
* Weight ~28lbs


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

*Banshee Spitfire AM Build*

Banshee Spitfire 2010 Medium White

Shock: Fox 2010 RP23 BV
Fork: Fox 2009 Talas 36 RC2
Headset: Cane Creek
Handlebar: FSA Gravity Carbon
Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
Shifters: SRAM X.0 Triggers
Grips: ODI Ruffian
Seatpost: KS i950-R
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX M665
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0 Medium Cage
Cassette: SRAM PG-990 11-34
Chain: Shimano XTR CN-7701
Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet
Cranks: Shimano XTR M970 175mm
Chainrings: Shimano 36-22T
Chainguard: Blackspire Stinger
Bashguard: Gamut P30
Brakes: Formula One
Rotors: Formula 180mm/160mm
Wheelset: Mavic 2009 Crossmax SX
Front Tire: Schwalbe Albert UST 2.25"
Rear Tire: Nobby Nic UST 2.1"

Weight: ~30lb

PS Thanks to the guys at Drop 'n Zone!


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Chip, nice Roscoe! What's the weight?


----------



## ThePunisher (Feb 15, 2006)

Cable0guy said:


> Banshee Spitfire 2010 Medium White
> 
> Shock: Fox 2010 RP23 BV
> Fork: Fox 2009 Talas 36 RC2
> ...


nice sled man!!!

how does it ride?


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Its not much compared to some of the bikes on here but here's mine.


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

mtg7aa said:


> Chip, nice Roscoe! What's the weight?


I'm not really sure. I've just ridden it around town, and it doesn't feel sluggish at all. It's pretty burly, but doesn't feel as heavy as it looks...

Chip


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

ThePunisher said:


> nice sled man!!!
> 
> how does it ride?


I only had 1 day on it so far. It has a very similar geometry as the Intense Slopestyle, which was why I got it. It climbs better than the Intense Slopestyle that I was using as a trailbike, and obviously performs worse going downhill (I can feel the loss of 1.5" travel and coil shock in the back). I don't think it climbs as well as Intense 5.5 I used to have. But good enough for the local trails here in Socal. Really low, at about 13" BB height. It makes you to be careful around rock gardens, etc., but since I was used to that already, no big deal for me. Slack at 66 head angle, so makes going down easier. And I use the Talas for climbing, making the head angle steeper for technical climbs.

If you are more of a DH guy doing trail riding, this is a great bike. If you are more of a XC guy doing trail riding, not the bike to get, unless you use DH technique going down.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Cable0guy said:


> I only had 1 day on it so far. It has a very similar geometry as the Intense Slopestyle, which was why I got it. It climbs better than the Intense Slopestyle that I was using as a trailbike, and obviously performs worse going downhill (I can feel the loss of 1.5" travel and coil shock in the back). I don't think it climbs as well as Intense 5.5 I used to have. But good enough for the local trails here in Socal. Really low, at about 13" BB height. It makes you to be careful around rock gardens, etc., but since I was used to that already, no big deal for me. Slack at 66 head angle, so makes going down easier. And I use the Talas for climbing, making the head angle steeper for technical climbs.
> 
> If you are more of a DH guy doing trail riding, this is a great bike. If you are more of a XC guy doing trail riding, not the bike to get, unless you use DH technique going down.


whats the suspension like? what kinda terrain you ride? mucho interested!!!


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Affe said:


> whats the suspension like? what kinda terrain you ride? mucho interested!!!


I only had 2 rides on it, so can't give you much. Anything where you shuttle, bike park, etc., I have a dedicated DH bike for that. Everything else, I use a trail bike. Here in SoCal, trails tend to be dry, loose, rocky, or steep, and in certain sections, all at the same time. And then you climb back to the top on a fireroad (or vice versa). As I said before, Spitfire rides like a 5" version of Intense Slopestyle (or slackened/lowered version of Intense Tracer/DWL Turner Spot).


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Cable0guy said:


> I only had 2 rides on it, so can't give you much. Anything where you shuttle, bike park, etc., I have a dedicated DH bike for that. Everything else, I use a trail bike. Here in SoCal, trails tend to be dry, loose, rocky, or steep, and in certain sections, all at the same time. And then you climb back to the top on a fireroad (or vice versa). As I said before, Spitfire rides like a 5" version of Intense Slopestyle (or slackened/lowered version of Intense Tracer/DWL Turner Spot).


I used to ride a Blur 4x (still have it) as my trail bike and now ride an Intense Slopestyle; the Spitfire looks like it splits the difference between the two on the dh but probably outclimbs either one. My wife is gonna kill me...


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Bad Knees,

Great looking bike. Can we get a side view?

Cheers


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Sure can.

Slightly blurry side pic. Thanks to autofocus and a lack of time.










And a closer one but in focus this time.


----------



## Werewolf R (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine chumba )


----------



## opnykanen (May 3, 2007)

haven't seen many Canyons here so might as well post mine. Its ES 5 and a really nice bike IMO. I got her for 1200 three years ago.


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

2010 Enduro Comp
Upgraded to 1x9
E13 Bash/Guide


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

opnykanen said:


> haven't seen many Canyons here so might as well post mine. Its ES 5 and a really nice bike IMO. I got her for 1200 three years ago.


Sweet!!!! nice to see the clevis most companies are to cheap to spend the extra time and money on a solid rocker. :cornut:


----------



## Hri (Sep 14, 2009)

*Cube Stereo 2009*

Here´s my Stereo.
















Frame: 2009 Cube Stereo Black ´n´ White 18"
Rear Shock: Fox RP23
Fork: Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn
Handlebars: Syntace Vector Lowrider 700mm
Stem: Syntace Superforce 75mm, 6° rise
Grips: Cube Fritzz
Front Der.: Shimano XT
Rear Der.: Shimano XT Shadow
Shifters: Shimano XT
Cassette: Shimano XT M770 11-32
Cranks: Shimano XT M770 175mm
Pedals: Shimano M520
Chain: Shimano 9 Speed XT/Dura-Ace
Bashring: FSA
Brakes: Formula Oro K18 (180mm rotors f&r)
Seat: Fi'zi:k Gobi XM
Seatpost: Syntace P6 Aluminium 34.9mm
Rims: Sunringle Ryde XMB HR:X12mm
Spokes: DT Swiss
Hubs: Sunringle
Headset: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R
Front Tire: Fat Albert 2.25 Kevlar Triple Compound
Rear Tire: Fat Albert 2.25 Kevlar Triple Compound


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

very slick. love that seat. whacky linkage.


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

this is my custom build DB mission framed rig.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to ask, what is the deal with that saddle?


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

mtg7aa said:


> I have to ask, what is the deal with that saddle?


X2. What is that thing?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mtg7aa said:


> I have to ask, what is the deal with that saddle?


Selle SMP?


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

knock it all ya want im a big guy with a big ass and that seat ( selle smp trk) is the most comfortable seat i have ever owned the eagle beak front keeps my nads from gettin smashed.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

pode said:


> knock it all ya want im a big guy with a big ass and that seat ( selle smp trk) is the most comfortable seat i have ever owned the eagle beak front keeps my nads from gettin smashed.


You sure it wasn't your nads that smashed it to look like that? :thumbsup:


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Hri said:


> Here´s my Stereo.


Man, Cube makes some sexy bikes. Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

dogonfr said:


> :crazy: :crazy:


what a sick saddle on that Diamondback... I wonder how well does it work with that "front solution"... rrs


----------



## Hri (Sep 14, 2009)

saturnine said:


> very slick. love that seat. whacky linkage.





dr13zehn said:


> Man, Cube makes some sexy bikes. Very nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks. I agree and it rides quite nicely too. Now if only all that snow would melt away...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Hri said:


> Now if only all that snow would melt away...


I noticed all too well the IF instead of WHEN.
It's the same over here, the white [email protected] just keeps accumulating as if it was mid February.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

is there any benefit form mounting the shock behind the seat tube? Wouldn't it result in a slacker than normal seat-tube and longer than normal chainstays?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Diggin that Parker, those bars look pretty dope


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is my bike, comes in at just a bit over 31 pounds.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

greengreer said:


> Diggin that Parker, those bars look pretty dope


thanks dude, the bars are new answer 720 am 1 inch rise.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

saturnine said:


> it looks so surreal with the background. maybe if it was outside i wouldn't like it so much


Outside for you


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

But it still looks surreal, what with all the ghosts which creep out of that swamp come sunset. :eekster:


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Outside for you
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> no way around it, PIMP RIDE man.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Outside for you


nope. didn't work, still love it. still looks surreal. your bike is haunted. haunted with awesome.


----------



## Stevo the Devo (Aug 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Outside for you


That is one very special specialized! How does the Muddy Mary go (apart from around)?


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Outside for you


Own an '08 Comp myself; by far, this is the most envy-inspiring build that I've ever seen on these forums.

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, and yes, spooky swamp monsters definitely add the the photo's drama...


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

That makes me want to trade the Pitch in for an Enduro frame.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Just wanted to post a nicer pic than the one I did a long time ago. Haven't made much in the way of changes. swapped the chainring for a 32t and white Sette Lock on grips is all that's change.









next purchase is going to have to be an adjustable seatpost like the command post or the dropper post.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

^^^ Is that the Chilipepper? Looks so much like a Gruitr
Nice build btw


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

hahaha, I had to go back a couple pages but when you posted your gruitr, I asked if it was a chilipepper. 

Yes mine is a chilipepper. I'm pretty happy with this bike, but the only thing I'd want to change is going from a fixed post to an adjustable. I think it will help me with going from climbs to descents and back and the ride to/from the bikepark.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

You have no idea how much you will use an adjustable post till you get one..it's crazy.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

*I like my teocali*

here it is a few rides on her


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

Just picked up a brand new 08 Spec Pitch Comp at a very unresistable price!! Was amazed to find it in the LBS and it was my size so I had to snatch it. Dont mind the crap Huffy behind it, I use that on my trainer when the weather is too bad to ride.

















All stock so far minus Azonic pedals, hopefully get to hit the trails tomorrow morning and break her in right!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

sly_foxx said:


>


Awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good to see real bikes being posted again. :rockon:


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

My new bike. 20" bike, 28.5 lbs.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good to see real bikes being posted again. :rockon:


haha thanks, there are lots of sweet machines here. Steel is about as real as it gets, but it will be much more worthy once I get a pushd Van R coil on her. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

sly_foxx said:


> haha thanks, there are lots of sweet machines here. Steel is about as real as it gets, but it will be much more worthy once I get a pushd Van R coil on her. :thumbsup:


:cornut: Coil shocks are awesome!! only way to rip trail. :rockon:

If you go weight weinnie the Manitou ISX-6 is the only air shock that comes close to feeling coiled. :thumbsup: Weight has never been an issue on my mind just want it to survive.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

The problem with coil shocks is that there are too few "short travel" frames in the performance range that take them.. why, my dream FS frame is a 100-110 mm travel, 4X style contraption that would happily take a 200x50 or 200x57 mm coil shock - preferably a pre-2010 DHXC 5. )

"A hardtail with privileges", so to say (yes, I know - this has been said about an entirely different bike).


----------



## ruirocha (Jan 20, 2010)

This is my new bike, Zoulou Inkosi.


----------



## Stevo the Devo (Aug 26, 2006)

djcrb9 said:


> My new bike. 20" bike, 28.5 lbs.


Had much time on this yet? Ride impressions?


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice looking bike, ruirocha.

I have never heard of this brand. Have you gotten to spend any time on the saddle yet? How do you like it? Looks burly. :thumbsup: 

How's the fork? I've never heard of Epicon either...


----------



## ruirocha (Jan 20, 2010)

dr13zehn said:


> Nice looking bike, ruirocha.
> 
> I have never heard of this brand. Have you gotten to spend any time on the saddle yet? How do you like it? Looks burly. :thumbsup:
> 
> How's the fork? I've never heard of Epicon either...


It´s a german brand with 2 or 3 years. I rode 3 times and i liked, i used to ride xc bike and this is more comfortable. It has 130mm rear travel and the fork it is a low cost sr suntour epicon with 140mm travel.


----------



## bcarm (Aug 9, 2009)

Frame: 08 Transition Covert
Rear Shock: Fox RP23
Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain SL1
Handlebars: Truvativ Hussefelt
Stem: 50mm Truvativ Holzfeller
Grips: ODI Ruffian
Front Der.: Sram X9
Rear Der.: Sram X9
Shifters: Sram X9
Cassette: Sram PG990
Cranks: Race Face Atlas AM 175mm Salsa 34/24 rings
Pedals: Specialized
Chain: Sram PC951
Bashring: Shimano Saint
Brakes: Avid Code 5 185mm F&R
Seat: WTB Speed V
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Wheels: Azonic Outlaw
Headset: Cane Creek S-3
Tires: Kenda Nevegal 2.35


----------



## Rummie (Jun 8, 2009)

bcarm-very nice covert......really like those frames. Hows it ride?


----------



## bcarm (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you Rummie, it was a winter project, still waiting on things to dry out up here to get it out on the trails. Can't wait!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

bcarm said:


> Frame: 08 Transition Covert
> Rear Shock: Fox RP23
> Fork: Marzocchi All Mountain SL1
> Handlebars: Truvativ Hussefelt
> ...


Nice Bike Brad!!!!


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Stevo the Devo said:


> Had much time on this yet? Ride impressions?


Just had my first ride on it last night. I'm stoked... i haven't had a long-ish travel bike in a while, (been riding just 29'ers) so that was a lot of fun.

I had the auxiliary shock set up too soft, but i fixed that today. I'll get another good ride or two on it this weekend, with it more tuned to my liking.


----------



## nastynick12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Deore Is Sexyyy*



ruirocha said:


> This is my new bike, Zoulou Inkosi.


WOW, THOSE ARE SOME SEXY CRANKS


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

sweet green


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

I upgraded my '99 Heckler with some new stuff over the winter (original setup: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6267529&postcount=4)
Pike, disc brakes, new wheels, 9spd setup... and sand-blasted the frame
Disc brakes are great improvement, specialy in wet... But the most noticable upgrade is the rear Hope hub with 10mm thru axle - stiffens the rear end a lot!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

misuge, welcome to the 21st century! )
By the way, Race Face once again makes some colored cranks these times.


----------



## Trail Traveler (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> misuge, welcome to the 21st century! )
> By the way, Race Face once again makes some colored cranks these times.


This from a spec fan.


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

*Surly Instigator*

Ok ok I dont ride this thing up and down the mountain yet. Well actually we dont have mountains in Austin, so we'll call it All Hill and All Urban.

Frame: Surly Instigator
Fork: Pike 454 (Will be a white 327)
Wheels: Atomlab Aircorp
Hubs: Atomlab Aircorp
Crankset: Race Face w/Bash
Rear Derailleur: XT Low-Normal
Front Derailleur: What? 1x9
Seat Post: Thomson Elite
Bars: FSA Gravity
Stem: FSA Gravity
Pedals: DMR V8
Cassette: XT M760
Brakes: Avid BB7
Levers: Avid SD7
Saddle: Deity
Tire (F): Maxxis High Roller
Tire (R): Maxxis Holy Roller
Grips: ODI Lock-On
Headset: Hope (Gunsmoke)
BB: Race Face (Gold)

Usage: Urban Assault. Trail Strength Training.

What have ive learned from this rig:
Steel is real.
Pikes are very nice (coming from a vanilla rlc) 
I love travel adjust but i hate how many fn clicks it takes to get to the center of tootsie pop
i can wheelie (not very fn far, but im working on it)




























J


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Instigators are great frames...I had one a few years ago and loved it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

JayDial, I hear you very well.

Your bike is a great example of what we call НРЖ (норм рабочий жги) over here. That can approximately be translated as "solid, workhorse [bike], have hell of a fun".

I'm also going to adapt some of your words to my sig )


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Another kelly green Covert here.

Frame: 08 Transition Covert small
Rear Shock: Fox RP23
Fork: 2010 Rockshox Revelation
Handlebars: Deity 
Stem: 50mm Race Face Atlas
Grips: ODI Rogue
Front Der.: Sram X7
Rear Der.: Sram X9
Shifters: Sram X7
Cassette: Sram PG990
Cranks: Truvative Stylo 2.2
Pedals: Azonic 420's
Chain: Sram PC991
Bashring: E thirteen
Chain Tensioner: Blackspire Stinger 
Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 - 185mm F/ 160 R
Seat: Transition Park n Ride AM
Seatpost: Truvative Stylo
Headset: Cane Creek S-3
Wheels: Sun Ringle EQ27 - Hope Pro II hubs 20mm thru F/ 10mm thru R (Hadley Bolt)
Tires: Maxxis Advantage 2.4 F/ Maxxis High Roller 2.35 R


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> JayDial, I hear you very well.
> 
> Your bike is a great example of what we call НРЖ (норм рабочий жги) over here. That can approximately be translated as "solid, workhorse [bike], have hell of a fun".
> 
> I'm also going to adapt some of your words to my sig )


hah! Thats awesome man. Thanks. She is a solid workhorse and a ton of fun to ride. Now when a buddy asks if i wanna go rip it up i say "For Surly" instead of "For Sure". It works if you work it.

Happy Trails.

J


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

Here's the Fiance's new FTM, just got everything dialed in.









































































And my soon to be Guapo... just waiting on the fork...


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

Ghaleon109 said:


> Here's the Fiance's new FTM, just got everything dialed in.


Do you need another fiance?!??


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

Ghaleon109 said:


> And my soon to be Guapo... just waiting on the fork...


That's got to be one of the nicest frame shot of a Guapie I've seen.

:thumbsup:


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*here is my steed*

frame heckler 2009 size large
fork magura Wotan 2009
rear shock latest addition elka stage 5
wheelset e2200 will be swaped with revoltion32 next week
drive-train xt with xtr shifters 
front brake hope moto v2 with vented rotor
rear brake mini mono caliper with moto lever 
my bash guard  
front tire wierwolf 2.5
rear tire minion 2ply 2.5
last weigh in 16.3 kilo thats almost 36pounds 
i clinbe for one purpes & thats going down  fast  with my big ass (245lb) of it
am in love with this bike


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

sweet firetruck )


----------



## Stevo the Devo (Aug 26, 2006)

Love the Bashie, Shade. Got any spares lying around?


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

JayDial said:


> Do you need another fiance?!??


Lol! Thanks, but I think I've found the one 



anvil_den said:


> That's got to be one of the nicest frame shot of a Guapie I've seen.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks man.

It's the dress hanging over the work bench that makes the shot though right!?

Hopefuly the fork will be in next week so I can finish it off!


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*sure do*



Stevo the Devo said:


> Love the Bashie, Shade. Got any spares lying around?


made afew and am selling them on ebay pm if you want one


----------



## 3xv (Dec 27, 2005)

'07 Specialized S-Works Enduro SL


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

d.n.s said:


> sweet firetruck )


:lol: :lol: :cornut: That it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## damnitzhym (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Spicy in AM dress...


----------



## nasko (Jul 12, 2006)

nice spicy


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

vikingboy said:


> My Spicy in AM dress...


Nice bike. Does the rear derailleur ever hit the dropout?


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice bike. Does the rear derailleur ever hit the dropout?


No - although it is too tight with Sram X0 to get the little carbon dérailleur shield on that the spicy ships with (Shimano mech as standard).


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

vikingboy said:


> My Spicy in AM dress...


Looks like a super long chain stay length... How does that affect the ride?


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

SurfSailRide said:


> Looks like a super long chain stay length... How does that affect the ride?


Most noticeably increased stability but can need more effort to manhandle it round tight switchbacks.


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

vikingboy said:


> Most noticeably increased stability but can need more effort to manhandle it round tight switchbacks.


Sounds like basic benefits/setbacks of a longer wheelbase in general...


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

SurfSailRide said:


> Sounds like basic benefits/setbacks of a longer wheelbase in general...


it is  Theres no magic at work, just fundamental engineering choices which work. For me personally, the stability increase outweighs significantly the larger turning circle. 
I've got some tables which contrast the chainstay lengths of the Spicy to other bikes which Ill dig out...its actually not as long as it looks


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

vikingboy said:


> it is  Theres no magic at work, just fundamental engineering choices which work. For me personally, the stability increase outweighs significantly the larger turning circle.
> I've got some tables which contrast the chainstay lengths of the Spicy to other bikes which Ill dig out...its actually not as long as it looks


Right there with you. I chose an XL Enduro over a L specifically for the benefits of a longer wheelbase.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SurfSailRide said:


> Right there with you. I chose an XL Enduro over a L specifically for the benefits of a longer wheelbase.


16.85" on the Spicy CS. :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Those chainstays only look long, that's because the actual STA on that frame is slacker than effective STA. To estimate chainstay length, eyes track the intersection of seat and bottom tubes, instead of looking for BB center.


----------



## Anthiron (Jan 29, 2010)

Finally received my new SC Blur LT about a week ago.

Haven't had a chance to ride any serious trails on it yet but i did hit some single track a couple of days ago and I'm definitely impressed!

In its current guise specs are:

Medium Blur LT alloy frame in black powdercoat
Fox RP23 Shock
Fox32 FIT RC2 150mm Talas fork
Tru\/ati\/ stylo Cranks 22/32/44
tru\/ati\/ stylo Team 680mm bars
tru\/ati\/ Husselfelt 40mm no rise stem (came with a stylo but it was toooooo long)
XT long cage rear mech
SLX front mech
SLX shifters 
Deore Cassette
A\/id Elixir CR brakes 185/160 
Easton EA50 10mm layback seat post
WTB Pure \/ Race saddle
Cane Creek Headset
Ma\/ic XM 321 Rims laced to XT hubs front (15mm) and rear with 14 guage DT spokes
Kenda Ne\/egals 2.35
ODI Rogue grips
Wellgo Wam D10 SP2 Pedals

On the to do list:
E Thirteen Turbo bash guard (white)
Lizard Skin Peaty Grips (white)
34 T Black spire middle ring
Fizik Gobi saddle (white)
Deity Flats (Black + White)
Thompson Elite Seatpost


----------



## Nick1504 (May 8, 2008)

My new Fluid LT2 09, got it for a good price. Haven't had a chance to ride it properly yet, hopefully next week.


----------



## puckRfactor (Aug 15, 2009)

I got me a fluid too


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

deja vu


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

notice the turtle, and then that same turtle again.
It happens when they rearrange the Ma7((*&^6__)8880000000/......connection reset


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

puckRfactor said:


> I got me a fluid too


needs more green


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

*09 Pitch stripped and rebuilt with the goods*

I already posted this in the specialized pitch thread, but i thought yall would appreciate her here also.:thumbsup:










Build Details here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6759273&postcount=622

J


----------



## gardingh (Mar 25, 2010)

My '08 Enduro


----------



## Bradyab (May 7, 2007)

*2010 Cannondale RZ140 3z*

Here is the debut of my fresh new ride. Went from 29er full suspension to 26er full. Only one ride so far after these pictures were taken. So far so good. Had a hard time keeping the front end from wondering all over the place on the climbs but I have some ideas how to fix that.


----------



## JD529 (Dec 24, 2008)

jeepmtnbiker said:


> 2010 Enduro Comp
> Upgraded to 1x9
> E13 Bash/Guide


good god. so sick


----------



## JD529 (Dec 24, 2008)

My 2004 Spesh Epic All-Mountain build. Bought the frame as a present last Christmas for $300 from eBay. Most of the parts I originally built it up with, with the exception of the fork and brakes, came off an old 2007 Hardrock, but I've used almost every paycheck from the past four months to upgrade it to proper specs. Did all of the work myself except installing crankset and headset and running new cables. By the way I'm only 16. And I love this bike.

Here's the frame when it arrived on Christmas Eve









Starting to build it up









Finished on Christmas Eve with parts from the Hardrock









With new crankset and handlebars









Finally finished with new brakes, levers, shifters, tires, and pedals.

























Frame: 04 Specialized Epic
Rear Shock: Fox Float R with Brain IQ Inertia Valve
Fork: 2010 Rockshox Tora 318 U-Turn
Handlebars: RaceFace Evolve XC
Stem: Specialized
Grips: Pedro Dice Vice 
Front Der.: Shimano Deore XT
Rear Der.: Shimano Deore
Shifters: Shimano Deore LX
Cassette: Sram PG970
Cranks: RaceFace Ride XC
Pedals: HTI AX01
Chain: Sram PC991
Brakes: Avid BB7 - 185mm F/ 160 R
Seat: Specialized
Seatpost: Specialized
Headset: FSA Orbit
Wheels: WTB Dual Duty FR 
Tires: 2010 WTB WeirWolf Race 2.1's


----------



## jadriver (Oct 24, 2009)

Frame: '03 Fuji adventure comp. 
Rear Shock: xfusion
Fork: nixon
Handlebars: fuji
Stem: fuji
Grips: need new ones
Front Der.: shimano lx
Rear Der.: shimano slx med
Shifters: shimano deore 
Cassette: sram pg980
Pedals: welgo
Chain: sram
Brakes: hayes nine
Seat: wtb
Seatpost: fuji 
Wheels: rhyno lite xl
sorry cell pics


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

shade13 said:


> frame heckler 2009 size large












That is just friggen awesome... :eekster:

I "used" to think the new Hecklers were sexier, but that the previous straight tubes looked meaner... I take it back!


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

Used 2006 Ellsworth Moment. Just built her up friday. Rides like a dream :thumbsup:


----------



## xsalirx (Dec 10, 2009)

my morewood mbuzi!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

xsalirx said:


> my morewood mbuzi!


Awesome bike!!!:rockon:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

i changed some things !! rims, selfmade slr cover and Fox decals.........


----------



## drummer5 (Sep 11, 2009)

My new Sasla El Kaboing after taking her out for her maiden ride on some trails which are still way too muddy, spent probably the same amount of time cleaning as I did riding...:madman:










Stock Shimano build with Crank Bros 5050 pedals.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

New non-cellphone pics of Pace RC405:


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

dogonfr said:


> You'll blow out your shock if you ride it like Helmetless so save your pride.


hahaha thanks for your words Dogonfr but unfortunately Ive been stucked at home this season


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Helmetless said:


> hahaha thanks for your words Dogonfr but unfortunately Ive been stucked at home this season


If your stuck at home why does it take so long to respond. :eekster:

Sooo what did you do so you cant ride, this had better be a good one cause I got the popcorn an beer. :ihih:


----------



## h2ored (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i changed some things !! rims, selfmade slr cover and Fox decals.........


I don't know what you do, or if it's your bike, or if it's your photoing, but all your photos of that bike look so immensely sexy.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

h2ored said:


> I don't know what you do, or if it's your bike, or if it's your photoing, but all your photos of that bike look so immensely sexy.


Agreed! I'm not a Spesh fan at all really but those Enduros are super nice looking bikes. 
I like this model much better then the new 2010 series when it comes to looks alone.

Can't say I'm a huge fan of the cable routing under the down tube and BB though. I know that there are some who prefer it this way but I don't care for it.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dr13zehn said:


> Agreed! I'm not a Spesh fan at all really but those Enduros are super nice looking bikes.
> I like this model much better then the new 2010 series when it comes to looks alone.
> 
> Can't say I'm a huge fan of the cable routing under the down tube and BB though. I know that there are some who prefer it this way but I don't care for it.


I liked on the new RM Slayer how they at least sheathed the under BB cables in a neoprene sleeve. Not to mention everything about the rest of the bike looked absolutely BA!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

dr13zehn said:


> Can't say I'm a huge fan of the cable routing under the down tube and BB though. I know that there are some who prefer it this way but I don't care for it.


People say this all the time, but its never been a problem on My Enduro SL and I can't imagine it is a big problem with the general SL population. I certainly have never seen any complaints in the SL thread over the past 3 years. Its tucked up enough that whatever you hit is going to hit your chainrings/bash guard first. If you hit something hard enough to smash your cables, its probably going to do much worse things. It would take a very precise smack to only knock your cables. Something like that would have to be done on purpose or it would be a major fluke.

And yes, the Enduro SL continues to be one of the sexiest frames on the trails. They are quite photogenic, there are some angles that really shine though. [email protected] seems to have noticed that


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

09 Cannondale Carbon Moto 
-Talas 36 RC2
-DHX 5.0 Air
-Full Sram XO
-Carbon Juicy Ultimates.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^trying to visualize how that suspension works. kinda like a strange knucklebox with the red link driving the triangle forward and down?


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

b-kul said:


> ^trying to visualize how that suspension works. kinda like a strange knucklebox with the red link driving the triangle forward and down?


I was thinking the same thing. A lot of things in a small space, surprised a DHX shock would fit in there.

Nice bike, nice wheels and fork :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

b-kul said:


> ^trying to visualize how that suspension works. kinda like a strange knucklebox with the red link driving the triangle forward and down?


Why, that's a high forward single pivot with additional progression modifying links. It's a 4-bar, too. In your imagination, do the following:


Move the pivot that connects the swingarm and the red link to just above rear wheel axle,
Move the black rocker link pivot to seat tube,
Move main pivot slightly back and down along down tube, so that it's behind and just over BB shell.

See the red link halves elongate and become seatstays? There you go, a faux-bar. )

You can see similar designs on many frames, such as Commencal, BeOne, the new Santa Cruz APP linkage bikes, etc.

Edit: post # 555, this is getting out of control...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dr13zehn said:


> Agreed! I'm not a Spesh fan at all really but those Enduros are super nice looking bikes.
> I like this model much better then the new 2010 series when it comes to looks alone.
> 
> Can't say I'm a huge fan of the cable routing under the down tube and BB though. I know that there are some who prefer it this way but I don't care for it.


i run mine along the top tube because my brake cable is too short.


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

b-kul said:


> ^trying to visualize how that suspension works. kinda like a strange knucklebox with the red link driving the triangle forward and down?


The design is called the hatchet drive...the design re-orients shock forces in two directions for better force dispersion and, because it actuates from two directions, it breaks seal stiction faster for premium suspension performance. New suspension links hone suspension response and lower the BB shell for better handling in tight technical terrain.


----------



## karoliusz (Oct 5, 2009)

*Here's mine.*

Reign almost X 1,5


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

andrewnielson said:


> The design is called the hatchet drive...the design re-orients shock forces in two directions for better force dispersion and, because it actuates from two directions, it breaks seal stiction faster for premium suspension performance. New suspension links hone suspension response and lower the BB shell for better handling in tight technical terrain.


Sorry but you got proper sucked into marketing bull$hit.

Forces always act on both ends of the shock, Newtons third law of motion, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. There is not more force to "over come stiction", if there was, you'd need to run more air pressure.

If you have the same leverage ratio and the same shock, the stiction is the same regardless of whether or not the shock is floating.

I don't even know what you were spouting about "better force dispersion"...

The BB is not lower because of magic suspension links, but simply because that's where the geometry puts it, you could get the same BB height with a hard tail.

The moto is nothing more than a linkage actuated single pivot with a floating shock. This type of design has pros and cons just like any other suspension design.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> The moto is nothing more than a linkage actuated single pivot with a floating shock. This type of design has pros and cons just like any other suspension design.


Having a floating mount should let them better fine tune the leverage ratio over travel - looks like they would have lower mount in the uppermost position at the sag, so it would move down out of there, to minimize leverage at that point. Guess that would be the origin of "breaking stiction" mumbo jumbo... Hard to tell just from the picture.

I have no clue on the quote about the BB height. WTF?


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Finished building the Heckler a few days ago...


----------



## awareham83 (May 14, 2007)

Built this bike up in February. Climbs pretty decent, but is super fun on the downhills!


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Sorry but you got proper sucked into marketing bull$hit.
> 
> Forces always act on both ends of the shock, Newtons third law of motion, for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. There is not more force to "over come stiction", if there was, you'd need to run more air pressure.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sorry, I thought I would just explain that right out of the manual to answer the interest of other peoples posts, but since you seem to know more than the engineers at Cdale and you've probably had a long time of testing the bike out than I'll agree with you...:madman:


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i changed some things !! rims, selfmade slr cover and Fox decals.........


Man, you gotta get the 2011 Fox 36 TALAS in black! Those legs with the new white stickers will match it all so perfectly!  DO IT!   Of course I'm kidding! Your bike looks stunning, as always! The best looking Specialized ever, and I have a very nice looking brown Pitch here, but yours is just over the top! :thumbsup:


----------



## nastynick12 (Jun 25, 2009)

my rig


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

nasty nick, kinda blurry, is that a Remedy 9.0?


----------



## nastynick12 (Jun 25, 2009)

yah sorry cellphone pic, my friend has my camera
but no, its a 2009 fuel ex8
I'm 6'2 215lbs and have a moto background and this thing can still take the beating


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

h2ored said:


> I don't know what you do, or if it's your bike, or if it's your photoing, but all your photos of that bike look so immensely sexy.


looks like an HDR/tonemapped image.


----------



## PeteStew (Sep 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i changed some things !! rims, selfmade slr cover and Fox decals.........


That pic looks awesome. How are you getting on with the muddy mary? 
I'm thinking of getting one for the front next but want to hear a few opinions from users first.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i changed some things !! rims, selfmade slr cover and Fox decals.........


what seat post do you have on there? im not aware of any that are all black.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

oh, is that a comand post? should have poked around abit first. oh well.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

b-kul said:


> what seat post do you have on there? im not aware of any that are all black.


Do not know about that one but my AMP is all black..


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

*X-post*

Alright...

Here it is.










2010- R8 frame. The only OE stuff left on it is the headset, rear shock, bar and stem. The ft derailleur is the original one, but modified for an 8spd chain. As always, I get hooked into building things my specific way and get color coordinated. OCD's finest. If you only knew how many hours I spent online trying to figure out- Red or blue hubs? 650b Laserdisc or Syncros DS32? New stem or OE?...










Frame- 2010 R8 16.5/17.5"
Fork- 36 Talas RC2 Fit
Cranks- RF Atlas FR 175mm
Rings- Azonic 26-38t 
Bash- Gamut p30
Guide- Blackspire Stinger w/MRP aftermarket pulley
Pedals- Shimano 464
Chain- Shimano XT 8spd
Cassette- Sram 850 11-30
Shifters- Sram Attack 3-8spd
RD- Ultegra short cage
FD- Shimano XT
Hubs- Hadley 72pt engagement, ano blue, 32 hole, 20mm TA front
Rims- Syncros DS32 white grunge (match the R8 paint scheme really nice!)
Spokes- Wheelsmith double butted. Silver and black mix. Hand built by me.
Tires- Kenda Nevegal 2.35"
Seatpost- KS i950r with modified remote for easier reach
Saddle- WTB Laser V team
Brakes- Hayes Stroker Aces. 8" front- 7" back

I liked 8spd stuff tenfold over 9. With a big guy like me, the 8 was just better in a lot of ways.

The Ultegra short cage is something that DH has been doing for years. My '07 Sunday came with one already set up.

I have the Sram Attack triggers, but couldn't get the triggers and brake levers where I wanted them. I changed to Gripshifts and like them a lot.

The brakes are great too. Though this isn't my DH bike, I want it to stop me on the DH when I want it to.

The chainring combo puts me right in the middle of the typical combos: 22-32-44. I'm at 26-38. With the 11-30 cassette, I don't notice any crossover and it's nice cause I use ALL the gears.

I find the fork best at 130mm which puts me back at the stock setup (A2C) of this bike when it came from the factory. The difference is when I launch something I have a little more confidence now and I put it into the 160mm setting. I made the headset spacers at work.

The seatpost is the next big thing that will change our riding. It works flawlessly. The WTB saddle is comfy too.

The wheels are great. The engagement is instant to me and feels very smooth too. The rims are bombproof. Just what I wanted. The tires are nice and grippy too.

The cranks feel stiff and the Gamut ***just*** covers the 38t ring. The Blackspire feels pretty good too. I had some chainsuck, but on the outside of the guide?

The fox RP2 that now comes on the Remedy is an amazing rear shock. No more modifying the rear shock is necessary.

*The Rock Star!*










Fahn


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

^^^Diggin the 8spd stuff! I wish they never switched. I would be going 8spd on my slalom bike but I have a plethora of 9spd stuff laying around so it's actually gonna be cheaper to go that way.
Edit- the 26/38 is a nice choice as well. Sounds like a very well thought out build


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

LarryFahn said:


> Fahn


Just amazing!!! (cool/original photo too)

Can I ask what you did to make the remote on the KS post easier to reach? Pic?

I just did my first ride with an i950r and at first it was too hard to reach quick, but now it's too close to my front shifter and I guess I'm a bit dyslexic cause sometimes I would hit the remote when I meant to shift, or the shifter when I meant to hit the remote!!! 

I'm sure I'll get used to it with more ride time, but if you've figured out a better way I'm all ears...

Thanks


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I filed a flat spot on the lever and drilled it through. I threaded it so I could use an old QR skewer from my old HT. But decided to make one at work that looked a little better. A Presta valve was too big. Note: I like to keep everything on the bike, from a bike! A buddy I work with decided he could make me one that was a little more fancy. So he made me one at his house... It took 3 weeks and it's not from a bike  I used lock-tite cause the back side of the lever they give you is a little hollow so some of the threads are open.

Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## 2004sahara (Jan 15, 2010)

How do you like that gear spread? I wanna change it up and go from 22/32 to 26/36. input?


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I like it a lot. I don't have much ratio crossing at all. I think it's up to you to figure out how you think you'll do in that gear range based on where you ride and how. To me it's right cause most riders around here(NE PA) do the same thing- 1-1, 1-2, 1-3. Then they shift to get out of granny by going to 2-1, 2-2, 2-3, 2-4, 2-5. If there's a big DH section they'll put it in 3-? just to try and utilize the big ring. Here though, I'm using all 16 gears and don't feel that I need anything else on either end. Hope that helps you decide. Sorry for not being of much help there. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## 2004sahara (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha no prob, I see what you mean, Here in south central PA theres a bit of everything where I could try diff combos out.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's my new rig . . . just got it last week after a few weeks of the bike shop getting in the E150, lacing the wheel around the new hub, etc. Cannot WAIT to ride it.

2009 Enduro SL Expert
E150 Dual Crown Fork
Command Post adjustable seatpost
etc.




























I'm looking to fit a Cane Creek Double Barrel on there, hopefully in July or August, and I want to upgrade the wheels (to Rovals) and the cranks (to XTR) when they break or wear out.


----------



## arany (Dec 12, 2006)

*my new bike*

i hop that kona kept what i like in them


----------



## fua (Oct 5, 2009)

mine, been great so far.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Affe said:


> Please post pics when the bike is ready!


The orange chocolate creamsicle is finally done, too bad it's snowing right now :madman:
It weighs in at 30.5 pounds right now with no pedals and a old DH seat I had lying around. Can't wait to go hit the trails with it.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

Really nice lookin Norco Fluid!

Maybe lose those spacers though?


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

*first fs, and build*

here's a picture of my first ever build. It's not much compared to many of the bikes on here, but it was a great experience piecing it together, and gonna be an even greater experience getting it out on the trails. I have a couple more parts coming in and ill update you guys with better pics not from the cell.

tell me what you think!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

futurerocker1 said:


> here's a picture of my first ever build. It's not much compared to many of the bikes on here, but it was a great experience piecing it together, and gonna be an even greater experience getting it out on the trails. I have a couple more parts coming in and ill update you guys with better pics not from the cell.
> 
> tell me what you think!


It's a very nice bike and I think building one yourself is an extremely good idea. Ride the heck out of it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

futurerocker1, you may want to route front brake cable on the inside of the fork lowers, and relocate some spacers from under the stem. Also, if you happen to drop your chain sometimes, consider fitting a lower roller on there (Blackspire Stinger or the like).

Your bike is another example of НРЖ, a great concept I mentioned earlier in this thread. Solid frame and inexpensive (but functional) parts.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice parker! What's the fork?


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

I think your bike looks great and you need to take it out and get it dirty!


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> futurerocker1, you may want to route front brake cable on the inside of the fork lowers, and relocate some spacers from under the stem. Also, if you happen to drop your chain sometimes, consider fitting a lower roller on there (Blackspire Stinger or the like).
> 
> Your bike is another example of НРЖ, a great concept I mentioned earlier in this thread. Solid frame and inexpensive (but functional) parts.


yeah i wasn't sure about the cable routing.. i think the rear der. cable needs to go inside the shock mounting bracket as well. thanks for the tips.

I have a e13 ls1 on the way so ill be sticking with just 1 ring in the front.

the fork is a tora 302 u turn.. I liked the idea of being able to adjust from 85-130 cause I was coming from an xc hardtail but wanted to push it more.

and for the spacers.. i was just being cautious with cutting since ive never done before. I actually do have a spacer on top of the stem as well i think 2 up there would be kinda goofy looking.

thanks for all the comment and tips though! i can post up a complete build list if you guys want to see it want


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Frame: GT Force 6061 Monocoque Full Suspension Frame w/ 6" Travel 
Rear Shock: Fox RP23 
Fork: Fox Vanilla RLC FIT 140mm 
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Ace Hydraulic Disc 
Rotors: Alligator Serration 180mm
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34 
Headset: Cane Creek S-8 
Chain: Shimano XTR 
Crankset: Shimano Deore XT 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT Shadow 
Shifters: Shimano XT Rapid Fire 
Grips: WTB Werewolf 
Handlebars: Race Face Dues XC 31.8 L/R 
Stem: Azonic Beretta 
Levers: Hayes Stroker Ryde Hydraulic 
Pedals: Wellgo Magnesium Sealed Platforms
Seatpost: Ritchey Comp 
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Comp 
Spokes: DT Swiss 
Hubs: Azonic Outlaw 
Rims: Azonic Outlaw 
Tires: WTB Velociraptor


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

fua, diggin those bars. look like my answer 720's but with no rise. really wanna try some flat bars this summer.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Prostreet513, nice one, but too much red.
I would have ditched the red stickers from cranks, the Fox stickers from fork lowers, and swapped grips for some black ODI Lock-ons with black clamps.

I also fancy anodizing the blue fork knobs in dark red, so that they match the rims? Or make them plain black.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

2008 Enduro SL. Only thing stock is the frame.


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

thats one sick photo :thumbsup:


----------



## carbon337 (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of British...

Regret not ordering the white rims but going to move over to white flows and red hope 2's soon.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice Orange! Ive got a thing for single-pivots with elevated chainstays- something orange seems to do real well!


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice, carbon337! Cant wait to see it with the white Flows & red Hopes...


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Heres my new AM rig


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

That cant be AM it says XC right on it!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

lol i use it for AM but i knew that comment was coming lol


----------



## Andy0912 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

JayDial said:


> That cant be AM it says XC right on it!


ha ha X2

All mountain is so hot right now! A..l..l..m..o..u..n..t..a..i..n..!!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

carbon337, the only reason I don't envy your bike, is that I've got a very similar build underway. )

But beware, all white rims are painted and thus some 40-60 g heavier than anodized ones.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*2009 Norco Fluid LT2*


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My latest. Marin Wolf Ridge with dual 650bs


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

carbon337 said:


> Best of British...
> 
> Regret not ordering the white rims but going to move over to white flows and red hope 2's soon.


Is that the Maxle swingarm on it?

ps. I'm jealous...


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

how much does it weight? 17-18 kg?


----------



## carbon337 (Jun 3, 2008)

No maxle - dont think im good enough to notice any stiffness there to be honest.

Havent weighed bike - but it has pro kit - so monkey lite and thompson kit so I think it is about 27lb ish.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

My do it all bike in it's latest incarnation:



















Estimated weight: 29.5lbs


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

weescott, a black Heckler with Ti sprung DHXC is always a treat for my eyes.
By the way, I spy green anodized Hope parts on there!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> weescott, a black Heckler with Ti sprung DHXC is always a treat for my eyes.
> By the way, I spy green anodized Hope parts on there!!


dew green man :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

where did you get the green hope stuff? it is pro only.. ?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Sparingly applied, green anodized parts can look eerie (in good sense) with burly black frame. Kind of like Warhammer 40000 Necron style. But this would require *no* other colors on the build. This includes the fork - one would have to green anodize any non-black knobs, after making sure the lowers, the crown, and preferably the stanchions are Darth Vader black.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Yes the green Hope parts are for Hope team riders only. Not for general sale. I got them second hand 

Edit: Now I can't get the darn Star Wars music out of my head!


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

I was pretty stoked when MTBR added the All Mountain category to the Forums. But based on some of the latest postings and threads in here it's starting to look like anyone with an off the shelf XC bike who doesn't race in lycra thinks their bike is 'AM'  .


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

Hehe. I'd say it begins at 5.5" at the very least if not 6 - what say you?


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

well since i know some of that is aimed here the next bike will be a true AM build of a SC Heckler


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

greasemeat said:


> Hehe. I'd say it begins at 5.5" at the very least if not 6 - what say you?


I'd say it depends on where and how you ride, not what. You can have 40lb dual crowned monster, if you're just bumbling along flat stuff you're still doing xc.

PS, since it a definition you need, I'd say an AM bike is anything with a sturdy build and slacker than xc/steeper than dh geometry. Travel is irrelevant since anything from a hardtail to 180mm fs can be All Mountain as long as it fits the build and geo. Most importantly, they need to be fun to ride.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

Well if the thread is "lets see those AM setups" it's referring to an AM build/bike, otherwise it'd be pics of trails. So one of the first qualifiers is travel I'd reckon. Obviously theres all those intangibles but u know what I'm sayin.


----------



## Stevo the Devo (Aug 26, 2006)

greasemeat said:


> Hehe. I'd say it begins at 5.5" at the very least if not 6 - what say you?


Whilst you can ride a DH bike on XC, and stumble through simple DH on an XC bike, I agree that an AM _*bike*_ falls, by definition, into certain parameters. I think 140-170mm travel with a SC fork is where I'd personally draw the lines. There's plenty of room in that definition to cater for the varying climbing/descending "styles" of AM riding. So say I.


----------



## cducati (Apr 23, 2010)

carbon337 said:


> Best of British...
> 
> This looks to be a sweet bike!
> Is this same Orange that makes the British amps???? :rockon:
> http://www.orangeamps.com/


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I just stuck a Lyrik on the front, so I think I finally qualify...

Spec list...
* Frame: 2009 Chumba XCL w/RP23, medium ano blue
* Headset: Woodman Axis SL
* Fork: RS Lyrik SA
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Ultimate 185F/160R, Jagwire HyFlow hoses
* Cranks: XT M760 32T/BBG Bash
* Bottom Bracket: Enduro
* Chainguide: Blackspire Stinger 
* Shifter: SRAM X.9 
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9
* Pedals: Wellgo MG-1 mag w/Ti axles 
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Handlebar: Truvativ Holzfeller
* Grips: Lizard Skins logo lock-ons w/custom lockrings
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Sette Rez
* Cassette: XT M770
* Chain: XT HG-93 w/SRAM Powerlink 
* Wheels: Easton AM Havocs w/Salsa skewer
* Tires: Panaracer Rampage 26x2.35
* Weight: 30.34lbs, 13.76kg


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i've got the sh!tty weather tires on right now. they only add 3 lbs...

'09 enduro sl w/ fox rp23
totem solo air @ 170mm
mavic 819 w/ chris king rear and hadley front
schwalbe muddy mary dh 2.5
race face d2 stem w/ temporary fsa riser bar
formula oro k24 w/ some painted hope floating rotors
race face atlas cranks 170mm IMBA edition w/ 34t e13 g-ring
e13 lg1+
kmc x9 sl
sram pg990 green 11-32
x.0 shifters w/ x.9 short cage der.
wellgo mg1 ti axle
thomson post

29.6lbs with my other tires. should be 32.6 with these










is that AM enough?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Berkley said:


> I just stuck a Lyrik on the front, so I think I finally qualify...
> 
> * Frame: 2009 Chumba XCL w/RP23, medium ano blue


Wonderful to see real bikes posted, awesome bike!! :rockon:


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

@saturnine - Nice bike! Lovin the green & white combo! Some nice, custom green graphics on the fork would look good too...but that's just me. Awesome build! :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Berkley said:


> I just stuck a Lyrik on the front, so I think I finally qualify...
> 
> Spec list...
> * Frame: 2009 Chumba XCL w/RP23, medium ano blue


You should use regular duck tape to fix your crank arm, that way nobody will know it's broke cause the silver tape will blend in...


----------



## carbon337 (Jun 3, 2008)

cducati said:


> carbon337 said:
> 
> 
> > Best of British...
> ...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

carbon337 said:


> cducati said:
> 
> 
> > No....orangebikes.co.uk - started off as sheet metal company in Yorkshire, England.
> ...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> carbon337 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't they also make some kind of "juice"???
> ...


----------



## cducati (Apr 23, 2010)

carbon337 said:


> cducati said:
> 
> 
> > No....orangebikes.co.uk - started off as sheet metal company in Yorkshire, England.
> ...


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

saturnine said:


> is that AM enough?


IS THAT EVEN REAL?!?! She's beautiful!

J


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

carbon337 said:


> Best of British...
> 
> Regret not ordering the white rims but going to move over to white flows and red hope 2's soon.


what kind of saddle is that?
thanks,
Colin


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I may as well pimp my upgraded Enduro SL Expert here too..










Recent upgrades:

Stans flow rims on hope pro 2 rear hub and Specialized stout 25mm front.
Kenda rubber; Nevegal 2.35 dtc front and Excavator 2.1 dtc rear.
Peaty grips with Superstar lock-ons and bar ends.

Coming soon: i950r and hopefully a 60mm stem.

Not many changes over stock apart from the chain guide and bash, Charge spoon saddle, hope seat clamp, Cane Creek S3 (stock one crapped out recently), and Hayes Stroker Carbon brakes - no idea why these seem to get slated, they're as powerful as you like providing you haven't got girly fingers and I can't imagine more modulation in a brake.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

JayDial said:


> IS THAT EVEN REAL?!?! She's beautiful!
> 
> J


it's real, and it's fantastic! thanks.


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

Finished my El Guapo awhile ago... Just never took a photo untill now.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

Steve.E said:


> I may as well pimp my upgraded Enduro SL Expert here too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CasinoKiD (Aug 19, 2004)

Here's my 2010 Reign X0


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

here's mine.


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

Bolshoi125 said:


> here's mine.


Nice rig, but why a set back seat post if your going to slide your saddle all the way forward?


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

carbon337 said:


> Best of British...
> 
> Regret not ordering the white rims but going to move over to white flows and red hope 2's soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

camarosam said:


> How do you like the maxxis advantage tires? What size? Im stuck between these and kenda excavators.


Not the OP, but
I liked the Advantage 2.4 on the front, but never used it on the rear.
Never used a Excavator, but would like to try one on the rear, 2.35.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Jet Fuel said:


> Not the OP, but
> I liked the Advantage 2.4 on the front, but never used it on the rear.
> Never used a Excavator, but would like to try one on the rear, 2.35.


How was the transition from straight up to leaning on the side? I was thinking of either the maxxis F/R, or the excavators F/R, or going with the excavators F and advantage R.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

cunnilinux said:


>


Suntour RUX? How does it work?


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

Helmetless said:


> Suntour RUX? How does it work?


this thing is suntour, but it is called *mag32*. came with this bike in stock.
it works, but i'm going to replace it ASAP. i think this one is perfect for my trashbike for girls, not for real riding


----------



## SillyYak (Jan 17, 2007)

Jet Fuel said:


> Not the OP, but
> I liked the Advantage 2.4 on the front, but never used it on the rear.
> Never used a Excavator, but would like to try one on the rear, 2.35.


I'm running 2.35 Excavators front and rear and am loving them. They seem to roll faster than Nevegals and have crazy traction.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

carbon337 said:


> Best of British...
> 
> Regret not ordering the white rims but going to move over to white flows and red hope 2's soon.


That's really nice! A simple and effective design. How much does it weigh?


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

SillyYak said:


> I'm running 2.35 Excavators front and rear and am loving them. They seem to roll faster than Nevegals and have crazy traction.


Sweet, thanks. How is the corner bite with them? The advantages look like they would have good corner bite with the outer tread.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

camarosam said:


> Sweet, thanks. How is the corner bite with them? The advantages look like they would have good corner bite with the outer tread.


The excavators are great! They do require you to put some trust in them though as they have a very light feel, but once you put the trust into them they are very good and grip very well. I have run it front, rear and in combo. Great all around, but they dont spark any excitement when I ride them. Im running some nevegals now and will be able to compare the 2 in the same trails and conditions.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Not much for "*BLING*", but it gets the job done...










I had taken a picture after my KS i950r failed on me, hence the remote cable on the Thomson...


----------



## h2ored (Oct 3, 2008)

What happened to your i950r ?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

h2ored said:


> What happened to your i950r ?


It won't "lock" up or down, can't sit on it and peddle when extended cause it slowly lowers, and if you drop it and stand up to peddle it slowly rises up... :madmax:


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Is it one of the newer ones? How long have you had it?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mudpuppy said:


> Is it one of the newer ones? How long have you had it?


Best of my knowledge it's a 2010, (told it was new stock, new remote, no scoring on the sanction) had it for two weeks before the problem, maybe 5-6 rides on it?

I did ride it with the red collar slightly loosened, so maybe that contributed? (air in the system that shouldn't be?) The problem occurred after having the bike upside down while working on the chain. When I flipped the bike back over and took a test ride the post wouldn't "lock", let it sit that night. Then went out riding the next day and couldn't get it to work either. Haven't had a chance to mess with it since Saturday's ride, tonight I'll pull it out and play with it again. Was advised to hold the lever and just pump the post up and down for awhile. We'll see if that does the trick?

Kinda disappointed that the KS rep in the US hasn't gotten back to me this week, so far anyway.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

stiingya, that photo strikes me because it looks so familiar - the trees, the grass and loose littered singletrack, the mildly sloping terrain, and the champagne colored Reign X.

Very reminiscent of what can be seen over here. I even re-checked your member profile. )


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Best of my knowledge it's a 2010, (told it was new stock, new remote, no scoring on the sanction) had it for two weeks before the problem, maybe 5-6 rides on it?
> 
> I did ride it with the red collar slightly loosened, so maybe that contributed? (air in the system that shouldn't be?) The problem occurred after having the bike upside down while working on the chain. When I flipped the bike back over and took a test ride the post wouldn't "lock", let it sit that night. Then went out riding the next day and couldn't get it to work either. Haven't had a chance to mess with it since Saturday's ride, tonight I'll pull it out and play with it again. Was advised to hold the lever and just pump the post up and down for awhile. We'll see if that does the trick?
> 
> Kinda disappointed that the KS rep in the US hasn't gotten back to me this week, so far anyway.


Good luck trying to get ahold of him i tried for a few months and just gave up. I crashed my bike and broke my trigger (the older one) tried to get a replacement but no lusck so i use the broken one


----------



## 123ski (Jun 16, 2008)

*2009 Heckler*

2009 Heckler size Medium
Fork: RockShox Lyrik Coil U-Turn 20mm - 160mm travel
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Coil
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9 Long Cage
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Shifters: SRAM X.7 triggers
Crankset: TruVativ Stylo w/ Giga X Drive
Headset: Syncros Hardcore AM
Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 [Front / Rear] 185mm/160mm
Front Wheel: DT Swiss FR 6.10 Wheel with Marzocchi Q20 Hub.
Rear Wheel: Mavic 321 rim w/ Shimano XT hubs, DT 14 gauge spokes, brass nipples
Handlebars: Race Face Evolve All Mountain low riser, 31.8mm
Stem: Race Face Evolve DH 50mm
Grips: Lizard Skin Charger
Seat Post: Race Face Evolve XC
Tires: Switch off between Kenda Nevegal 2.35 and WTB Dissent 2.5.

NEW BARS AND GRIPS COMING SOON!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

DAnREal said:


> Good luck trying to get ahold of him i tried for a few months and just gave up. I crashed my bike and broke my trigger (the older one) tried to get a replacement but no lusck so i use the broken one


That's too bad! Maybe you should try again? (I also used the feedback form on the KS website today and let them know I was still waiting for help, maybe you should try that?) http://www.kindshock.com.cn/en/service.asp?fid=15 Also, when I double checked the URL of the feedback page I found his phone number listed there; *949-742-1180 * :madman: would have been nice to see that last Friday...

He did contact me around 4:30 today with an address to send in my post, so hopefully they'll be able to get it running again soon. I'll drop it in the mail tomorrow ASAP!!!

Was told he contacted me last week, but I double checked again just now and I didn't get anything from him till today. Perhaps he had computer/mail server issues? It happens, but still feel like I got ignored there, but who knows...


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

JayDial said:


> Nice rig, but why a set back seat post if your going to slide your saddle all the way forward?


I bought the bike used and the old owner felt the bike was too short for him. so he replaced the stem and seat post. So when I bought it, it felt too far for me so I changed the stem to a shorter one and just moved the seat forward. So far I like my position so there's no need to change the post.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm experimenting with rear shocs at the moment. Here is the Firebird with the CCDB fitted...



















And this is how the Evolver ISX-6 fits. The main chamber had to be rotated 180deg for the valve to clear the rocker arm.










I'm just waiting for the RWC bearing kits for the Firebird and Mach 5.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

why such complicated shocks for a suspension design that requires no compression damping? dw-link is perfectly happy with a non-propedal float/van r. that said, the ccdb looks bad ass.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

*2009 NORCO Fluid LT 3*

Not quite where I want it yet but getting closer. Pic as of yesterday.

I am waiting for my Troy Lee Shiver saddle and some rogue grips. 
Considering going to a 60-70mm white FSA stem instead of the 80 thats on there, but I gotta ride it a bit more first.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

saturnine said:


> why such complicated shocks for a suspension design that requires no compression damping? dw-link is perfectly happy with a non-propedal float/van r. that said, the ccdb looks bad ass.


doesn't that depend on what flavor DW your on?

course I have not idea what Pivots need other than a good dose of SAG, (at least that's what I read)


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

saturnine said:


> why such complicated shocks for a suspension design that requires no compression damping? dw-link is perfectly happy with a non-propedal float/van r. that said, the ccdb looks bad ass.


The CCDB was left over from my Nomad and when i had the Nomad I always wanted to try out the Evolver ISX-6. It just came up for a bargain price so i thought i'd give it a go on the Firebird. I've been very happy with the DHX Air on the Firebird, i just thought i'd try something different.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

stiingya said:


> doesn't that depend on what flavor DW your on?
> 
> course I have not idea what Pivots need other than a good dose of SAG, (at least that's what I read)


no. the dw works the same way across the board. granted, since the ccdb is so tuneable, i'm sure you can set it up to have no platform whatsoever. that's how i'd run it.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

saturnine said:


> no. the dw works the same way across the board. granted, since the ccdb is so tuneable, i'm sure you can set it up to have no platform whatsoever. that's how i'd run it.


My understanding, (bike review's, info here on MTBR, magazines, etc), was that the various DW-link designs have some of their own specific trait's built in both from the way DW designed them and from what the licensee wanted out of their bikes...

For instance Pivot bikes recommends 30% sag for optimal ride quality on their Mach 5. While that much sag on a DW 5-spot would feel pretty mushy for most folks.

But I've no idea personally, so it's all good :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

stiingya said:


> My understanding, (bike review's, info here on MTBR, magazines, etc), was that the various DW-link designs have some of their own specific trait's built in both from the way DW designed them and from what the licensee wanted out of their bikes...
> 
> For instance Pivot bikes recommends 30% sag for optimal ride quality on their Mach 5. While that much sag on a DW 5-spot would feel pretty mushy for most folks.
> 
> But I've no idea personally, so it's all good :thumbsup:


each dw bike has its own trait because the bikes are all different. 30% is the standard for dw-link. it was like that on my mkiii and it is the same for the ibis mojo. they may all ride differently based on pivot location and whatnot, but the principle behind them all is the same.


----------



## Turmoyl (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's my first and current MTB, a 2008 Giant Yukon FX:









* Frame Size & Color: Medium, black and white
* Fork: Fox 32 F-Series RLC
* Shock: Fox Float R
* Brakes: Hayes MX-4 mechanical disc (OEM)
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Crank Bros. Egg Beaters
* Stem: OEM
* Handlebar: OEM
* Seatpost: OEM
* Saddle: OEM
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Pacific locking
* Front Tire: Specialized "Purgatory" 2.2
* Front Rim: WTB Dual Duty (OEM)
* Front Hub/Skewer: OEM
* Rear Tire: Specialized "The Captain" 2.2 
* Rear Rim: WTB Dual Duty (OEM)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: OEM
* Weight: 29 lbs


----------



## 123ski (Jun 16, 2008)

zach.scofield said:


> Not quite where I want it yet but getting closer. Pic as of yesterday.
> 
> I am waiting for my Troy Lee Shiver saddle and some ruffian grips.
> Considering going to a 60-70mm white FSA stem instead of the 80 thats on there, but I gotta ride it a bit more first.


How do you keep a white seatpost white?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

123ski said:


> How do you keep a white seatpost white?


how would you not? it's not like white parts just magically turn black the minute anything touches them. how do you keep green paint green? if it gets dirty, you wipe it off.

lastly, the bike in the pic looks like it's never even been ridden so that helps.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

saturnine said:


> lastly, the bike in the pic looks like it's never even been ridden so that helps.


Not so, just like to keep my stuff clean thats all. White seatpost equals a nice brew, simple green and a rag.


----------



## 123ski (Jun 16, 2008)

saturnine said:


> how would you not? it's not like white parts just magically turn black the minute anything touches them. how do you keep green paint green? if it gets dirty, you wipe it off.
> 
> lastly, the bike in the pic looks like it's never even been ridden so that helps.


I don't know, it just seems like my black seatpost gets my hands black occasionally.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

123ski said:


> I don't know, it just seems like my black seatpost gets my hands black occasionally.


I clean my white post everyday. It gets pretty greasy after a ride.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

I stick to all black...the ease of just not having to worry about cleaning my bike as much.  If you really want to not clean your bike ever get a matte brown one!


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Not much to look at, but rides great for a noob.


----------



## Black RONIN (Jan 21, 2007)

2clueless said:


> I stick to all black...the ease of just not having to worry about cleaning my bike as much.  If you really want to not clean your bike ever get a matte brown one!


It has been a while since I saw a Prophet, it's nice to know they keep going strong. One of the best bikes I've ever had and for sure the one I miss the most. Hope Cannondale one day come around and see they are somewhat missing the point with their current trail and AM bikes. Anyway, guess you are right about the brown. My pitch has been punched and kicked hard and it has survived bravely so far. Yes, it's brown.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

Black RONIN said:


> It has been a while since I saw a Prophet, it's nice to know they keep going strong. One of the best bikes I've ever had and for sure the one I miss the most. Hope Cannondale one day come around and see they are somewhat missing the point with their current trail and AM bikes. Anyway, guess you are right about the brown. My pitch has been punched and kicked hard and it has survived bravely so far. Yes, it's brown.


It's definitely a great bike, hard to find a replacement capable of competing with it. The new AM bikes by cdale aren't anywhere close to the prophet...but word has it from the reps they might have something soon that could live up to the prophet standards....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

RBowles said:


> Not much to look at, but rides great for a noob.


Your riding an havin fun :rockon:


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Here is my '05 Slayer HotRod


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've done some change to my ride since I last posted it.

FIrst and foremost, new front triangle. Woopsies.

Went from 1x9 to 2x9 and 185 mm rotor out front. Both of these changes are to facilitate my move out west :thumbsup: !

New grips because they wore out and green is cool.

New tires too, but that doesn't count. Although the stick-e compound is big time BA. Let's see how long it lasts.


From New Album 3/23/10 12:47 PM


From New Album 3/23/10 12:47 PM


From New Album 3/23/10 12:47 PM


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Might as well post mine 
















* Frame: 18" Sette Flite
* Fork: Marzocchi 55-TST2 (shim-stack modded)
* Shock: Manitou Swinger 4X
* Brakes: Avid BB7 (SD7 Levers)
* Cranks: Holzfeller OCT 2.2RG
* Pedals: Time ATAC Alium
* Bottom Bracket: Howitzer XR
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT (Low-Normal)
* Stem: Sette Edge
* Handlebar: Easton MonkeyLite XC
* Grips: ODI Yeti (locking)
* Shifters: SRAM MRX-Comp (twist)
* Bar Ends: Sette XE
* Seatpost: Kore I-Beam
* Saddle: SDG I-Fly
* Cassette: SRAM PG-850 ( 8-SPEED!!! :rockon: )
* Headset: Cane Creek ZS-110
* Tires: Panaracer Fire FR 2.4
* Rims: WTB FX28
* Rear Hub: Shimano XT M756
* Front Hub: Sette 20mm T/A
* Misc: Red ano bits from Hope
* Weight: 34.7 lbs


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

dogonfr said:


> Your riding an havin fun :rockon:


I am having the time of my life! I have lived right by the mountain bike trails for years and just started riding this year.:rockon:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

highdelll said:


> Might as well post mine


Cool prop, Craftsman std driver. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

RBowles said:


> I am having the time of my life! I have lived right by the mountain bike trails for years and just started riding this year.:rockon:


Ride On Bro!!! as you wear parts do upgrades and work your way up. :drumroll:

http://www.spadout.com/


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

New ride this year, Blur 4x:


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

That blur is sharp! Is it anodized? 
Looks like a really fun ride- enjoy.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks, and yes, it's anodized.

It's a ripper, so much fun to ride.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

The gruitr got some new shoes. Well, wheels tires and rotors. I've been mostly riding it on the cross country trails but I went out to the local slalomy/bmx-ish spot and remembered to tote the camera.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

amish_matt, looks like you've got yourself a keeper.
Take good care of its pivot bearings.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> amish_matt, looks like you've got yourself a keeper.
> Take good care of its pivot bearings.


No doubt. I replaced all the bearings, pivot axles and links when I got it. Running smooth now, but I know they take regular maintenance. Little different animal than the Heckler it replaced, in that respect.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

*RZ140 Carbon*

I swapped my third broken Scalpel frame for this:










Except for the MonkeyLite bar, Easton EC70 seatpost, and FSA K-force triple crank, all the bits are from my '08 Scalpel 2.

The RZ tips the scales at 24.5lbs - not bad for a 140mm bike.

-Pete


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

is it reliable in rough mountains?


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

My Transition Covert;


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

+1 :thumbsup: 

Very nice Covert, is this a 2010 36 Float?
All you need now to finish it off is KS i950-R.
What is the weight?


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

d.n.s said:


> is it reliable in rough mountains?


If you're asking about my bike, I've only had it for three days, so I really can't comment on the reliability. I've also ridden only XC bikes in the past, so this bike is probably far more capable than my riding skills could test at this point.

I can tell you this thing mows down big bumps without a complaint, and keeps me comfortable while doing it. Compared to XC bikes, this bike gives me virtually no body fatigue after a long technical ride.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

After the frame on my '02 Spec Enduro failed, I traded the replacement in for a 2010 Stump Jumper (thank you, Specialized warranty!). Upgraded it with Sun-Ringle Singletrack wheels and Kenda Kinetic tires. Loving this bike and it climbs way better than the Enduro ever did. Tips the scale at 34.7 with the bag full of tire repair crap.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

^ that is one heavy ass stumpy! Nice bike though!


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> ^ that is one heavy ass stumpy! Nice bike though!


Yeah, I know, but in my defense, most of the excess is in the seat pack. I carry four CO2 cartridges, the inflator unit, a spare tube, a pair of tire spoons, a Park multi-tool, a patch kit and a Presta adapter. The pack is good for over 5 pounds on its own. We have a lot of tiny little thorny things on the trails near me and I was constantly getting flats or friends were. I'll sacrifice a little extra weight to avoid a flat ruining a ride. The Sun rims are 1/4" wider and I run inserts, as well. When I first got the bike I was amazed how light it was. That didn't last long, obviously.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*tubeless?*



Miami_Son said:


> Yeah, I know, but in my defense, most of the excess is in the seat pack. I carry four CO2 cartridges, the inflator unit, a spare tube, a pair of tire spoons, a Park multi-tool, a patch kit and a Presta adapter. The pack is good for over 5 pounds on its own. We have a lot of tiny little thorny things on the trails near me and I was constantly getting flats or friends were. I'll sacrifice a little extra weight to avoid a flat ruining a ride. The Sun rims are 1/4" wider and I run inserts, as well. When I first got the bike I was amazed how light it was. That didn't last long, obviously.


Maybe you should think about running tubeless - I get a ton of thorns around here on certain trails, like 50 of them in each tire one time, and I got stan's in there, no flats...


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

i've thought about tubeless, but I change tires often (for different situations) and the mess intimidates me. Besides, I could stand to lose 10 pounds myself, so the extra bike weight helps in that regard.


----------



## nation1979 (Jul 13, 2008)

unknown year rumble.better pics to come when fury is finished

-tora 302 130mm u-turn
-Truvativ Hussefelt 2.2 RG w/Truvativ Howitzer XR BB
-FSA Pig Headset
-xt 756 hubs w/fx28 rims
-xt front and rear der.
-xt cassette
-deore shifters
-hayes stroker rydes
-bontager stem
-syncros bar
-raceface 30.9 post
-wtb rocket V saddle
-odi ruffian
-kenda small block 8's


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Parts taken from my old bike, some will change when I get around to it.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dropadrop said:


> Parts taken from my old bike, some will change when I get around to it.


Dude, that bikes all dented and rusty and the welds look like they were done by a blind person.

I wouldn't trust riding on that if I were you...


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I do have to say, I must have gotten lucky on the welder. Nicest work I've seen apart from some friends Nikolais.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

** Frame Size & Color:* Transition Covert V2 (size large) flat black
** Fork:* Lyric (tapered) w/Mission Control DH Damper
** Shock:* Elka Stage 5
** Brakes:* Elixir CR 203-front 185-rear
** Cranks:* Hammerschmidt
** Front Dérailleur:* N/A
** Rear Dérailleur:* SRAM XO
** Pedals:* Deity Decoy
** Stem:* Straitline SSC 50mm
** Handlebar:* Transition T-Bar 30"
** Seatpost:* Truvativ Team (Joplin 4 coming soon)
** Saddle:* Transition Park-n-Ride AM
** Bottom Bracket:* Hammerschmidt Proprietary
** Cassette:* SRAM 990 11-34
** Headset:	* Cane Creek IS-3 top and XiiX bottom
** Grips:* Lizard Skins Peaty
** Front Tire:* Maxxis Minion
** Front Rim:* Transition Revolution 32 (Kings/Flows/DT comp spokes coming soon)
** Front Hub/Skewer:* Transition hub/Maxle
** Rear Tire:* Maxxis Minion
** Rear Rim:* Transition Revolution 32 (Kings/Flows/DT comp spokes coming soon)
** Rear Hub/Skewer:* Transition hub/Hadley 10x135 through bolt
** Weight:* 35lbs


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

tp806 said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> 
> Very nice Covert, is this a 2010 36 Float?
> All you need now to finish it off is KS i950-R.
> What is the weight?


Yes they're 2010 Float RC2s. Just weighed it for the first time and it comes in at 32.8lbs now with an E13 DS fitted.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

*new bike*

Just got a banshee rune! see pics here: http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/general-discussion/51449-new-bike-banshee-rune.html


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

Here is my AM setup.
Wheels are to be changed.










Best regards
Luke


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Or simply desticker the rims, and may the Force be with you )


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

My Jamis (brand new just got it today):










Homemade bashguard:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

T174M said:


> My Jamis (brand new just got it today):


Looked it up and that bikes got some real nice geometry, (slacker HT than their AM bike), is the bottom bracket really ~13"?

I'd look into a shorter stem though, seems out of place compared to the frames geo...

Have fun!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Or simply desticker the rims, and may the Force be with you )


Is that for the lighter rotational mass???


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Is that for the lighter rotational mass???


Initially I just thought about those yellow labels looking out of place in that color scheme.
But now that you said it, I can't quite deny that it was my subconscious weight weenie speaking. )


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Initially I just thought about those yellow labels looking out of place in that color scheme.


My girlfriend says exactly the same 
But I will put new wheelset anyway - ordered Crossmax for this bike.
Lots of stickers to remove


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ALRIGHT...

When guys are sitting around discussing their bike's COLOR SCHEME withe their girlfriend it's time to go get your bike scratched and dirty before you start wearing manliner or something...


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Looked it up and that bikes got some real nice geometry, (slacker HT than their AM bike), is the bottom bracket really ~13"?
> 
> I'd look into a shorter stem though, seems out of place compared to the frames geo...
> 
> Have fun!!!


Yeah, shorter stem is the first thing on my list. I'm going to try and see if a shop around here has one they might trade, since this one is still brand new. This is a 100mm stem, I probably want a 50-60mm stem.


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

stiingya said:


> ALRIGHT...
> 
> When guys are sitting around discussing their bike's COLOR SCHEME withe their girlfriend it's time to go get your bike scratched and dirty before you start wearing manliner or something...


Think of this in this way:
if I want to convince myself to get something like new wheelset, I can show my girlfried two sets of wheels - like XT wheelset and new Crank Bros Iodine in blue. She will always tell me - get the blue ones 

but I am not that crazy - so got Mavic Crossmax XL from 2009 for very good price 

Best regards


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

SillyYak said:


> I'm running 2.35 Excavators front and rear and am loving them. They seem to roll faster than Nevegals and have crazy traction.


I myself run Excavators front and rear on an Enduro SL and love them. Feel fast for their size, smooth transition, gobs of confidence railing corner traction. Maybe even too much for those that like the rear to be a little loose, but I love the locked down feel. I've heard the sidewalls don't like tons of chunky/sharp rocks that may be found in Arizona/Colorado-like areas. But I've had no problem with them in Alaska or Washington. I'll be moving to San Francisco next month so we'll see how they hold up in that area:thumbsup:


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

saturnine said:


> why such complicated shocks for a suspension design that requires no compression damping? dw-link is perfectly happy with a non-propedal float/van r. that said, the ccdb looks bad ass.





stiingya said:


> doesn't that depend on what flavor DW your on?
> 
> course I have not idea what Pivots need other than a good dose of SAG, (at least that's what I read)


The ISX may suprise you guys. Its not a platform based design like is normally seen (by this I mean there is no "platform" to tune in or out) and it doesn't rely on flipping a switch between compression modes like is also now common. I've ridden Manitou's SPV plaform damping, Specialized's AFR compression switch, and Fox's Pro-pedal switch.

The ISX also tends to ride higher than most shocks, even in suspension designs that would normally call for X amount of sag. And finally, the seat test will likely feel like doodoo. But once you are riding it, understand it, and get it dialed, its some damn magic. even if it does turn out that the actual internals are nothing special.


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

dropadrop said:


> Parts taken from my old bike, some will change when I get around to it.


awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

My mission diamond back is making a come back!


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

2008 enduro sl

Tires are a little light for what I'm riding, Ive popped them too many times, just don't want to spend the money yet to replace. Other then that, sick bike.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

chameleoneel said:


> I myself run Excavators front and rear on an Enduro SL and love them. Feel fast for their size, smooth transition, gobs of confidence railing corner traction. Maybe even too much for those that like the rear to be a little loose, but I love the locked down feel. I've heard the sidewalls don't like tons of chunky/sharp rocks that may be found in Arizona/Colorado-like areas. But I've had no problem with them in Alaska or Washington. I'll be moving to San Francisco next month so we'll see how they hold up in that area:thumbsup:


Sweet, thanks.

Yeah I'm 100% set for these on the front, still guessing about the rear. I'm going to buy one just for the front at first and see how they feel, leaving the eskar on the rear.


----------



## tnygigles66 (Jun 14, 2010)

New here and thought I would post my pics.
Currently it's a Giant ATX 1200. Mostly stock. Needs a bit of work, but will make some progress. Only major change is the wheels. Which are:
Hubs=Shimano M-475
Rims=Sun Black Eye's
Tires=Kenda Dred Tread 26X2.10


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Kresj said:


> awesome! :thumbsup:


Thanks, still some work to get it ready


----------



## eiri (Oct 11, 2009)

*Scott Genius 10*

Posted here already once, but with enough upgrades to show some new photo's of my Scott Genius 10 2010.

A little too much cable and handles at the handlebar, but the remote handling of suspension and seatpost works great in practice



















Frame: Scott Genius HMX carbon 
Fork: Fox 32 Talas RL; 150-130-110mm travel + lockout 
Shock: Scott Equalizer 2; 150-90mm travel + lockout 
Remote system: Scott Twinloc
Headset: Ritchey Pro 1 1/8"; semi integrated; 44/50mm
Grips: ODI Ruffian MTB Lock-On 
Handlebar: Ritchey Carbon WCS 20mm Rise; OS / 660 mm
Stem: FSA OS-99 CSI 1-1/8" OS / 31.8mm 6°
Rear derailleur: SRAM X-0; orange; medium cage; 27 Speed
Front derailleur: Shimano XTR FD-M970 E-Type
Shifters: SRAM X-0 Trigger
Bracks: Avid Elixir CR MAG Carbon, with Avid G3 Cleansweap 185/185mm 
Crankset: Truvativ Noir 3.3 Orange 44Ax32Ax22A, TA Specialties 44 and 32
Bottom bracket: Truvativ GPX Lite 73 mm
Pedals: Crankbrothers Candy 4Ti 
Saddle: Fi'zi:k Gobi XM carbon 
Seatpost: GravityDropper Turbo Multi
Wheelset: DT Swiss DT Swiss Tricon XM1550 15mm/10mm steekas
Tires: Continental Mountainking 2.4 met Joe's Noflat/Stans Sealant
Chain: SRAM PC-991 Hollowpin
Cassette: SRAM PG 990 11-34


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Just a few days ago I imagined what a full-featured AM bike cockpit would look like, and it was a total of 8 (eight) cables and hoses. That included everything from Eiri's Scott here, plus a Magura-like fork travel remote adjustment.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Just a few days ago I imagined what a full-featured AM bike cockpit would look like, and it was a total of 8 (eight) cables and hoses. That included everything from Eiri's Scott here, plus a Magura-like fork travel remote adjustment.


He's already got a fork adjuster cable with 7, what would the eighth cable go to?

just curious...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I ever see that scott sitting outside a starb*cks I'm gonna hit every button at least 3 times and just watch what happens when the owner comes out.
stinkbug/eject/blow up? bets anyone?!  

geez, that's a lot of... stuff.


----------



## Miami_Son (May 6, 2010)

stiingya said:


> He's already got a fork adjuster cable with 7, what would the eighth cable go to?
> 
> just curious...


The fork adjuster and lockout are on the same cable.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Miami_Son said:


> The fork adjuster and lockout are on the same cable.


Neither your original reply, nor your edit are making sense to me. The only remote adjustment on the Talas is the lockout so there could only be the one cable...? That's why I was asking what #8 would be for...

The answer it appears is for the *2nd* remote threshold/platform adjustment on the Magura Wotan as JRPsyhco inferred, (never saw, and didn't know it "could" have 2 remote adjusters, thought it was just remote travel).

I'm still not totally fluent with 5, not sure I could handle 7 or 8, at least not on the fly...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

byknuts said:


> I ever see that scott sitting outside a starb*cks I'm gonna hit every button at least 3 times and just watch what happens when the owner comes out.
> stinkbug/eject/blow up? bets anyone?!
> 
> geez, that's a lot of... stuff.


I hope nobody with that much invested in their bike leaves it sitting outside of starbucks!!! 

At least not without a bodyguard!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> I hope nobody with that much invested in their bike leaves it sitting outside of starbucks!!!
> 
> At least not without a bodyguard!!!


To many gadgets for the trail bet it rips to Starbucks though. :cornut:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> To many gadgets for the trail bet it rips to Starbucks though. :cornut:


It's pretty much the anti-singlespeed mentality. Simplicity has been defenestrated.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

*My Fluid LT*

Began with a Norco Fluid LT3....upgrading components as fast as I can based on best bang for the buck. Solid frame, fun bike!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

stiingya, yes, I meant those doubly remote controlled Magura forks. I wonder though if this kind of feature will ever creep onto forks by some other makers?

Berkley, ha, that's what I thought initially -- but then I realized that this example is borderline pro-singlespeed, as if asking "see what happens if this is taken this far?"

Frankly, I never expected to see dual remote lockout anywhere besides some (DT Swiss equipped) XC racing bikes.

PS
There are real-time computer games that, I think, could actually train one to handle 7 or 8 controls rather well while riding. Combat flight simulators (like IL-2, in realistic mode of course) come to mind, in particular. That is, if one does indeed choose to go this way in favor of simplicity.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

dual remote lockout fork? :eekster: 
so actually, you COULD have a SS with more cably stuff than a fully geared bike. 2 for dual fork, 1 for seatpost spring-thing... add 2 brakes and we're at 5. bloody hell! :madman:  

wait till brake-by-wire comes out. 
spend 10 minutes with a soldering gun and wire in a biometric lock so noone COULD steal the bike.
you heard it here first!


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Just a few days ago I imagined what a full-featured AM bike cockpit would look like, and it was a total of 8 (eight) cables and hoses. That included everything from Eiri's Scott here, plus a Magura-like fork travel remote adjustment.


You obviously didn't factor in a hammerschmidt and rolhoff hub....:thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

biketavioumaximus, yes, I must have subconsciously rejected the very thought of a Rohloff hub. )

A Hammerschmidt, on the other hand, is controlled with a single cable, just like the front derailer it replaces.

So now we can imagine a bike with *9* remote control lines. And this excludes a wired computer, with wired cadence pickup.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

New forks, new pics...




























The setup feels really balanced and the front and rear are equally plush now. The XMC 130 feels incredible straight out of box! 

I ordered the fork from CRC sale, and sold the old Revelation for a good price, so the upgrade price was very reasonable. Reduced the weight 300 grams also, now 12,52kg as in the pics.  Fork stiffness is OK with 9mm RWS thru-bolt.

The lockout system feels good, I don't miss the poploc at all. Only the lockout / rebound knob feels a bit awkward...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

plussa said:


> New forks, new pics...


And the same rear shock! Has it been going well? Was there any maintenance done on it since winter?


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> And the same rear shock! Has it been going well? Was there any maintenance done on it since winter?


No problems with the rear shock, and no need for maintenance. It just feels more supple than when new, as the seals have worn in.:thumbsup:
Let's hope the fork survives winter freezes as well as the rear shock!


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

question for the Evil Sovereign owners, my girlfriend is about 5"5' (1.65m) what size would she need?


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Kresj said:


> question for the Evil Sovereign owners, my girlfriend is about 5"5' (1.65m) what size would she need?


I'd put her on a small. I'm a hair below 5'10 and the medium is perfect for me with a 70mm stem and zero setback seatpost.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

Thor Lord of Thunder said:


> Began with a Norco Fluid LT3....upgrading components as fast as I can based on best bang for the buck. Solid frame, fun bike!


Nice bike. I'll post new pics of mine next week after the rest of the upgrades are complete.


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

The big ring is gone and now the bashguard is on.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Prostreet513 said:


> The big ring is gone and now the bashguard is on.


uggggnnnnth...
I think I came


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are some quick pics from this previous weekend:


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice 575:thumbsup:


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

me said:


>


and here is my AM hardtail:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Still needs some work to get it finalized, but getting there:


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

sammysmc said:


>


Drool...:arf:

Is that a 180mm fork???


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sammysmc said:


>


Pretty bike :thumbsup:
The saddle mismatches....but wtf...that's a personal comfort item - hardest part to fault 
maybe it's the color or angle...I'm such a doosh - sorry, NICE BIKE!


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Its the '11 float 160mm, decided that a 180mm would be too hard to pedal, esp with my single ring setup.

As for the seat, I couldn't justify getting a new one just for color coordination, doesn't look as off in person.

thanks for the compliments


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

sammysmc said:


> As for the seat, I couldn't justify getting a new one just for color coordination,


a voice of sanity!

Not that I'd want to see some faded used to be red and now looks pink seat on a 5 thousand dollar bike. BUT, people are taking the color coordinating thing a bit too far...


----------



## TOU93 (Dec 31, 2009)

My AM machine.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> a voice of sanity!
> 
> Not that I'd want to see some faded used to be red and now looks pink seat on a 5 thousand dollar BUT, people are taking the color coordinating thing a bit too far...


Just dont fart or the 5 gz will blow. :eekster:


----------



## Van Cuz (Jun 24, 2010)

Lyrik or 36 will be added later. Roughly 13.4kg (29.5lb)


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

fresh pic. wider bars..shorter stem..heavier wheels...coil rear.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> biketavioumaximus, yes, I must have subconsciously rejected the very thought of a Rohloff hub. )
> 
> A Hammerschmidt, on the other hand, is controlled with a single cable, just like the front derailer it replaces.
> 
> So now we can imagine a bike with *9* remote control lines. And this excludes a wired computer, with wired cadence pickup.


Doesn't the alfine only use one cable? Is the Rohloff different? (Ahh, see that it is)
But according to my googling rohloff's aren't really compatible with hammerschmidt. But I suppose that wouldn't stop some idiot from trying. That means:

brakes: 2
rear lockout/adjust: 1
front lockout: 1
front fork adjust: 1
rohloff: 2
hammerschmidt: 1
adjustable seatpost:1

That's 9, but for an actual WORKING bike:

brakes: 2
rear lockout/adjust: 1
front lockout: 1
front fork adjust: 1
rear D: 1
Front D: 1
adjustable seatpost: 1
So 8.

9 with a wired computer...

But 8, plus a computer and maybe a light would be hilarious!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> bla, bla, bla


1 -for a quick-disconnect mechanism for a bob trailer when your kid starts crying
2- (1)for oil plug release and (1) for tack dispenser for trying to ditch those sukkas on yer tail


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

Nicolai Helius AM



https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=625944


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

here you go


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

V.P. said:


> here you go


You might need to look at the next frame size up with your seat that far back on a setback post...???

OR maybe get a bigger/longer stroke fork (Lyrick 170, Fox 36 180, totem? ) or just try a bigger front tire, or a lower cup extension to raise your front end and setback the angle of your seatpost which will in effect lengthen your top tube. At full extension it would seem like you would be WAY behind your peddles making it hard to get power, (or at least you should be wasting power/not using the full power available from your leg muscles).

or just ride YOUR bike whatever way you want to and ignore me...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

TOU93 said:


> My AM machine.


Amazing bike, what cranks are those? looks like it's on the backside of the crank arm but I can't quite make it out. (are you thinking of trying an adjustable seat post?)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> You might need to look at the next frame size up with your seat that far back on a setback post...???
> 
> OR maybe get a bigger/longer stroke fork (Lyrick 170, Fox 36 180, totem? ) or just try a bigger front tire, or a lower cup extension to raise your front end and setback the angle of your seatpost which will in effect lengthen your top tube. At full extension it would seem like you would be WAY behind your peddles making it hard to get power, (or at least you should be wasting power/not using the full power available from your leg muscles).
> 
> or just ride YOUR bike whatever way you want to and ignore me...


Their is no help its a Spec just like the rest.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Amazing bike, what cranks are those? looks like it's on the backside of the crank arm but I can't quite make it out. (are you thinking of trying an adjustable seat post?)


Those are the fifteen g cranks by The Hive


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

any Mbuzis or Shovas in there?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

nightofthefleming said:


> Those are the fifteen g cranks by The Hive


whoa, crazy spindle interface!!! 666 grams, your bike has been cursed... to be really LIGHT!

NICE!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Their is no help its a Spec just like the rest.


WT?

At least you didn't make a fart joke this time... :skep:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Without a Gravity dropper, I can at best only come in 2nd for number of cables with 6.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

mine. mostly stock with some upgrades coming in slowly


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^Red, white & black :thumbsup:
looks sharp!
How's that Domain treatin' ya?


----------



## Andy0912 (Jul 1, 2009)

gottarex said:


> mine. mostly stock with some upgrades coming in slowly
> 
> [IG]https://jacg35.smugmug.com/Portraits/MISC/DSC7952color-copy/921499837_vt53D-L.jpg[/IMG]


which year model?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

laxman2001 said:


>


Sweet bike, beautiful country!!! where is that?


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Sweet bike, beautiful country!!! where is that?


Sun Valley, ID


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

1 x 10 Firebird with the aluminium link.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Answer Pro Taper DH bars will be ordered shortly  Currently using RaceFace Diabolus and they've been cut too short by previous owner down to 680mm.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nixgame22 said:


> Here are some quick pics from this previous weekend:


really nice yeti! what cranks are those? they look like shimanos but im not sure.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

stiingya said:


> You might need to look at the next frame size up with your seat that far back on a setback post...???
> 
> OR maybe get a bigger/longer stroke fork (Lyrick 170, Fox 36 180, totem? ) or just try a bigger front tire, or a lower cup extension to raise your front end and setback the angle of your seatpost which will in effect lengthen your top tube. At full extension it would seem like you would be WAY behind your peddles making it hard to get power, (or at least you should be wasting power/not using the full power available from your leg muscles).
> 
> or just ride YOUR bike whatever way you want to and ignore me...


Its a quirk of the Enduro SL that it works better when you are that far back. I think you'll find that most SL riders have set back posts with seats on them that are at least half way back, if not as far as you can get it. It sounds dumb, but get on one and it starts to make sense. Its just kind of where the bike wants you to be.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

chameleoneel said:


> Its a quirk of the Enduro SL that it works better when you are that far back. I think you'll find that most SL riders have set back posts with seats on them that are at least half way back, if not as far as you can get it. It sounds dumb, but get on one and it starts to make sense. Its just kind of where the bike wants you to be.


If it feels right to you than it's all good... :thumbsup:

where where those pics taken?


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Lot of Fat Alberts lately.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

ISX 6! Plushhhhhhhh!


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

b-kul said:


> really nice yeti! what cranks are those? they look like shimanos but im not sure.


Shimano XT. I sandblasted and then gun-coated them.
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## dopaminer (Mar 21, 2009)

*The Bride*

Please Check It: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=634764


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

kazlx said:


>


Knolly at the office? Nice.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

knice knolly


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is my Terremoto. I still have a little work to do before it is finished. Mostly just need the Nevegal to seal on my new wheelset!














































All the parts are pretty obvious but here is the jist:

Ventana el Terremoto (L) w/ RP23 HV
Rock Shox Lyrik Soloair 170mm DH
Saint Hubs laced to Mavic 823s (to be replaced with Hopes laced to 823s)
Maxxis DHF front and rear (to be replaced with Nevegal front and High Roller rear)
Avid Elixir CR 205 front and 185 rear (changed since pictures)


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

did you intentionally put the headset in upside down?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

It's not a big hit bike, but here's my Tomac Automatic 120 in its AM build.


----------



## daddyzeus (Mar 8, 2009)

my do it all ....


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

daddyzeus said:


> my do it all ....


Merry Christmas.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

saturnine said:


> did you intentionally put the headset in upside down?


Not my doing, but it was intentional.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

saturnine said:


> did you intentionally put the headset in upside down?


It makes doing inverted tricks easier.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Enduro Expert, with the following changes:

Flow rims, hope pro 2 rear, pg 990 cassette, pg971 chain
Hope Tech m4 f+r, 203 rotor front, 180 rear
Nevegal 2.35 dtc front
Excavator 2.1 dtc rear
Kindshock i950-r seatpost + Charge spoon saddle
Answer pro taper DH bars, 1" rise, lizard skin peaty grips, superstar lock-on rings

'will hopefully be adding a coil shock eventually, DHX 5 or a pushed Vanilla RC if I can decide whether I need propedal or not.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

*2011 Specialized Pitch Pro*

2011 Specialized Pitch Pro
added Lyric Coil U-turn, Elixir CR brakes, XT cassette, x9 shifters, Easton Havoc Bars (750mm) and a Command Post (which is not in stock currently,) everything else is stock.

weight is 30.5lbs on a small and the bike accelerates so quickly, but only have 1 ride so far.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

2w4s said:


> 2011 Specialized Pitch Pro
> added Lyric Coil U-turn, Elixir CR brakes, XT cassette, x9 shifters, Easton Havoc Bars (750mm) and a Command Post (which is not in stock currently,) everything else is stock.
> 
> weight is 30.5lbs on a small and the bike accelerates so quickly, but only have 1 ride so far.


What kind of chain guide is that? do you bash it a lot? I have an E13 DRS, and I have broken a couple of the outer gaurds - don't know if it has something to do with over tightening the bolts that hold it on, or if it is just over-exposed to impact. Has anybody else had this issue?
thanks,
Colin


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like a blackspire stinger.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

colin1 said:


> What kind of chain guide is that? do you bash it a lot? I have an E13 DRS, and I have broken a couple of the outer gaurds - don't know if it has something to do with over tightening the bolts that hold it on, or if it is just over-exposed to impact. Has anybody else had this issue?
> thanks,
> Colin


i think it's a specialized chain guide, the bash is labeled Speci. I have only one ride, haven't used it yet. the newer bash guards from e13 are pretty tough, i broke a few older ones and over tightening can certainly be an issue, i know it was with the Gamut on my DH bike, however i think they redesigned their bash, as well.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

my bet is it is a stinger, without blackspire's logo on it. Specialized probably gets them that way to use them as OEM parts to try to make "everything" on the bike Specialized.


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

2006 Ellsworth moment, I think I already posted it, but I got a 2010 Fox 36 van R 160mm and some transition revolution 28s and new rotors.


----------



## 123ski (Jun 16, 2008)

Fork: RockShox Lyrik Coil U-Turn 20mm - 160mm travel
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Coil
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9 Long Cage
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Shifters: SRAM X.7 triggers 
Crankset: TruVativ Stylo w/ Giga X Drive
Headset: Syncros Hardcore AM
Brakes: Avid Juicy 5 [Front / Rear] 185mm/160mm 
Front Wheel: DT Swiss FR 6.10 Wheel with Marzocchi Q20 Hub. 
Rear Wheel: Mavic 321 rim w/ Shimano XT hubs, DT 14 gauge spokes, brass nipples 
Handlebars: Race Face Evolve All Mountain low riser, 31.8mm
Stem: Race Face Evolve DH 50mm
Grips: Lizard Skin Charger 
Seat Post: Race Face Evolve XC 
Tires: Switch off between Kenda Nevegal 2.35 and WTB Dissent 2.5.

NEW BARS AND GRIPS COMING SOON!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

DHX 5 with ti spring added


----------



## PBateman (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is what i've built up for an AM rig. My old NRS is fine XC but I wanted more travel. The last bike I was riding at the resorts for DH was an older RM Slayer. I wanted something that would replace both of them. I looked at a few different models etc and really couldn't decide what I wanted. I picked up a leftover but brand new 08 Pitch Comp for a screaming deal a couple months ago from my LBS, Mojo Wheels. Bob is the man! Took the deal on the cheaper Comp as I knew it would be getting upgrades anyways. I've been riding it on trails and at the resorts and slowly upgrading. I hated the cheap Pike but the cheap X-Fusion shock performs great. The bike is awesome now, love it! I probably won't do much more until stuff breaks and these tires wear out more. Probably nothing until spring. After all, Snowboarding season is coming!!! 

2008 Pitch Comp - Here is what's been changed:
Azonic Outlaw Wheelset
Marzocchi 55 TST2 Air Fork - 2010
Cane Creek S3 Headset
Easton Monkey Lite DH Carbon Bars
Oury Grips - ODI Lock-on
Shimano SLX Front Der. . - For 2x9 setup
Shimano SLX M665 36x22 Crankset
SRAM 970 Cassette
SRAM 951 Chain
Blackspire Stinger Chain-guide
Straightline JL Limited Edition Black/Gold Flats - For resort, shuttle and beer riding
Shimano M647 Pedals - For trail riding
WTB Rocket V Team Ti Saddle - Not in picture, used for XC trips

And a few crappy pics.... My G11 is pissing me off and acting weird!


----------



## devaHT (Aug 23, 2007)

My 2010 Remedy 7


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is my new ride. I swapped out the stock Truvativ handlebar and stem for an Easton ML XC and a 100mm stem. Next will be a Thomson Elite seatpost to shed a tiny bit more weight and add a bit more length. Maybe put my X.0 grip shifters and rear d. because I haven't really used triggers in a while.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^where do ya put yer feet?


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

On a pair of shimano 959. Or I just grip the crankarms with my toes.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

*Emo Darth Vader*

It was my 4th outing on my newly built *Specialized Bighit SPEC 2004, Emo Darth Vader edition* when I came across 2 guys with a camera (I still don't have one) on our local DJ spot. I had the audacity to ask them to make photos of my bike and email these to me.

So, here goes the result.




























Well, this one here is the closest thing to an All Mountain bike I'm going to be riding for quite a while. Because it rides the way I intended it to, and it's a great little do-all tank for the dirt.

The frame is size Small of the 2 sizes that were produced. I got it off Ebay in November 2009, just for the hell of it. I never even knew those things existed up to that day.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> It was my 4th outing on my newly built *Specialized Bighit SPEC 2004, Emo Darth Vader edition* when I came across 2 guys with a camera (I still don't have one) on our local DJ spot. I had the audacity to ask them to make photos of my bike and email these to me.
> 
> Well, this one here is the closest thing to an All Mountain bike I'm going to be riding for quite a while. Because it rides the way I intended it to, and it's a great little do-all tank for the dirt.
> 
> The frame is size Small of the 2 sizes that were produced. I got it off Ebay in November 2009, just for the hell of it. I never even knew those things existed up to that day.


Nice set up What are the specs on your bike?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

BokorSolo said:


> On a pair of shimano 959. Or I just grip the crankarms with my toes.


LOL, yea the peddles blend in really well with the rocks on that top shot. At first it looked like you must have stopped on the side of the road on the way home from the bike shop and took a pic with no peddles. 

Nice ride!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

DAnREal said:


> Nice set up What are the specs on your bike?


Thanks!

I transferred some parts from my Norco Fluid 2008, that frame is now on sale.
The parts on this Darth Vader are:

Specialized Bighit SPEC, 2004, size Small.
Brake adapter mount is faced.
BB shell faced.
Headtube reamed and faced.
Bikeshield clear anti-abrasion pieces are applied throughout.

Fox DHX 5 Coil, 2008, 200x57mm, 500 lbs spring
Enduro needle bearings in both shock eyes, 35.5 mm spacing.
Homemade dust/mud cover, courtesy of an old umbrella.

Rock Shox Pike 454 Coil U-Turn, 2008, firm (color code red) spring.
Enduro oil and dust seals are on the fork.
Brake adapter mount is faced.
RRP Neoguard, size Short.

Hope headset, including Hope Head Doctor plug.
Tune headset cap and bolt.

Thomson Elite X4, 70 mm, 0 degrees.
Easton EC90SL CNT low riser, 635 mm wide.
SRAM X.0 Gripshifts.
ODI Ruffian Lock-on, the short ones.

Formula Oro K24 front, 2006.
Formula Oro 180 mm rotor.
Hope 160 mm rear (so 180 mm front) caliper adapter.
Goodridge hose with stainless steel fittings.

Formula Oro K24 rear, 2007.
Hope 160 mm floating rotor.
Formula 160 mm rear caliper adapter, the complex shaped version.
Goodridge hose with aluminum fittings.

Hope bolt-up seatpost clamp, 2009, 36.4 mm.
USE Thermoplastic seatpost shim, 27.2 to 30.9 mm.
Gravitydropper Descender post, 2008, 27.2x350 mm, 1" and 4" down positions.
WTB Rocket V Stealth, 2005, Ti rails.

Shimano SLX Double crank arms.
Shimano SLX 22T chainring.
Shimano SLX inner chainring bolts.
Shimano Deore 32T chainring.
Race Face 34T aluminum bash ring, 2006.
Shimano XT M760 outer chainring bolts.
Shimano M959 SPD, model year unknown. I relieved an LBS off them in 2006, as nobody has bought them in years.
Blackspire Stinger, ISCG Old.
Shimano SLX double-specific front derailer.
Transfil Mudlovers housing to front derailer.
SRAM X.9 rear derailer, 2010, medium cage.
Shimano SIS-SP41 full length housing to rear derailer.
Shimano XTR M970 cassette, 11-32T.
Rohloff SLT 99.
SRAM 9-speed master link.
Oil of Rohloff.

DT Swiss 240s Oversize front hub, 20 mm adapters.
Stan's ZTR Flow.
Sapim CX-Ray.
Sapim Polyax Aluminum nipples.
32 spokes, 3 cross laced both sides.
All decals removed.
Stan's yellow tape applied.
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Tubeless, 2010, 2.25".
Joe's NoFlats sealant.

DT Swiss 240s thru-bolt rear hub.
DT Swiss 36T Star Ratchet.
Stan's ZTR Flow.
Sapim CX-Ray.
Sapim Polyax Aluminum nipples.
32 spokes, 3 cross laced both sides.
Dish offset 6 mm as per Specialized asymmetric rear triangle.
All decals removed.
DT Swiss RWS 10 mm thru-bolt.
Stan's yellow tape applied.
Maxxis Crossmark LUST, 70a durometer, 2.25".
Joe's NoFlats sealant.

All preparation and assembly done by me, except the shock cover sown by my mom (and the build would not have been complete without it).

P. S. Yes, I'm a clinically proven nut case with schizophrenia condition. I know it shows. If not for the riding, who knows where would I have been now. Riding keeps me alive.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


>


NICE! looks like a sweet set up...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

stiingya said:


> NICE! looks like a sweet set up...


Thanks, it is sweet indeed! I'm looking forward to put lots of miles and years on it, and whatever air I can and dare to catch.

The cockpit resembles my Cove Handjob in 17.5" size, of all things, so it felt like instant recognition.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> It was my 4th outing on my newly built *Specialized Bighit SPEC 2004, Emo Darth Vader edition* when I came across 2 guys with a camera (I still don't have one) on our local DJ spot. I had the audacity to ask them to make photos of my bike and email these to me.


Sell the bike and buy a camera.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Sell the bike and buy a camera.


didn't you just post something to complain about "other" people making insults and that it show's their insecurity???


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> didn't you just post something to complain about "other" people making insults and that it show's their insecurity???


Rambling yes complaining not. JRP has been around brotha, enjoy life and have fun. :cornut:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Sell the bike and buy a camera.


Hmmm... but that would leave me with one less bike to take pictures of? 

Seriously though, I'm much worse of a photographer than I'm a rider. And I'm not that good a rider either! )

I wanted something fully suspended for the dirt, that would be versatile and low/easy maintenance. And okay for some urban assault while in transit through the city to dirt. I think this is it for now. Nobody makes my dream FS frame anyway, however annoyingly close many seem to be getting these days.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Hmmm... but that would leave me with one less bike to take pictures of?
> 
> Seriously though, I'm much worse of a photographer than I'm a rider. And I'm not that good a rider either! )
> 
> I wanted something fully suspended for the dirt, that would be versatile and low/easy maintenance. And okay for some urban assault while in transit through the city to dirt. I think this is it for now. Nobody makes my dream FS frame anyway, however annoyingly close many seem to be getting these days.


Must be that time of the month, tension on the forum. 

You got a ride and it keeps ya grinnin :rockon:

Calm the nerves now save for the camera. Hope what doesnt flutter some skirts.:thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> You got a ride and it keeps ya grinnin :rockon:


Riiiiight! 



dogonfr said:


> Calm the nerves now save for the camera.


No-no-no, that's totally out of the question, because I'm saving up for the 2nd version of my custom little Ti hardtail that shines in all-around hooliganism. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is my GT Force and Haro Sonix


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

New stickers and changed little parts to be less colorful 










.










Under 32lb with this set up, but I also have a burlier wheelset which adds 2 pounds to the weight.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Must be that time of the month


*OR* another possibility, perhaps not everyone appreciates it when you totally dismiss their new bike after they worked hard to build it up themselves???


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

stiingya, I'm accustomed to dead serious, out-and-out bashing of my bikes by XC racing snobs, commuter diehards and angsty BMX kids; and compared to that, this forum is a very good spirited, well-meaning place.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> stiingya, I'm accustomed to dead serious, out-and-out bashing of my bikes by XC racing snobs, commuter diehards and angsty BMX kids; and compared to that, this forum is a very good spirited, well-meaning place.


I call BS when I see it, if your bike would have been a Haro or an Ibex he'd of been all  :arf: :ihih:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> I call BS when I see it, if your bike would have been a Haro or an Ibex he'd of been all  :arf: :ihih:


You guessing without knowing, oh ya you forgot Versus, NS & Chumba :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You guessing without knowing, oh ya you forgot Versus, NS & Chumba :thumbsup:


No guess, just looked at your recent posts showing all that Haro love, N saw you chiming in at quasi fanboi status on one of the Ibex reborn threads...

But I'm thrilled to know I also get to look forward to your posts on one of the EVO2 threads also...


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prostreet513 said:


> Here is my GT Force and Haro Sonix


Those are really nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## fordshov8 (Dec 4, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color: frame is a large 20" black
* Fork: rock shox revelation air u turn
* Brakes: shimano xt with xt rotors 8"front and 7"back
* Cranks:shimano xt 180mm
* Front Derailleur:shimano xt
* Rear Derailleur:shimano xt shadow
* Pedals:wellgo mg1 titanium spindle
* Stem: truvativ holzfeller 0deg 40mm gettin a tomson soon
* Handlebar: spike spank
* Seatpost: thomson
* Saddle: bontrager something
* Bottom Bracket: shimano xt
* Cassette: shimano xt 11 to 34
* Headset: cane creek ahead
* Grips: specialized lock on waffle type
* Front Tire: maxxin dh f 60a
* Front Rim: mavic x 3.1 ust tubeless
* Front Hub/Skewer: all shimano xt
* Rear Tire: maxxis dh r 60a
* Rear Rim: mavic x 3.1 ust tubeless
* Rear Hub/Skewer all shimano xt
* Weight never weighed it ill guess 28 lbs
* rear shock: rock shox mc 3.3 with large air volume canister
* shifters: shimano xt dual control levers with shimano xtr shift cables





Its quite the beast,, wicked fast and goes anywhere, climbs like no other


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

*dogonfr, stiingya*, guys, it's all good! We've got ourselves excellent rides, built each to our personal quirks. Let's enjoy being different.  Like a gang of gypsies or something; ever changing, ever avoiding institutions and authorities.

Speaking of Haro, by the way. Here's a twin of my Spesh. She belongs to one of our hardcore off-road touring activists, and she has seen a lot of action in remote corners of Russia (and the guy is waiting for a train to bring him back from this August's journey right now):









He calls it "my Orthodox rig." )

*fordshov8*, wow, an old school Trance!


----------



## Airbourne (Sep 8, 2010)

2008 Diamondback Mission 3 custom build-Fox 36 float rc2, Fox rp23, Juicy 5's, Rhino Lites, SRAM X.9 RD, X.7 shifters, SLX double crankset, XT FD, Peaty lock-on's, Azonic fusion, Holtzfeller stem, Kenda komodo tires


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Airbourne, what place that photo is from?

It looks sooo very much like somewhere in my neighborhood. I spy familiar types of small plants, and the man-made structures resemble some abandoned military facility.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

gottarex said:


> mine. mostly stock with some upgrades coming in slowly





highdelll said:


> ^^Red, white & black :thumbsup:
> looks sharp!
> How's that Domain treatin' ya?


Thanks, it works great but I'm lookin to upgrade to a Lyrik shock to shed some weight, just need to save up.



Andy0912 said:


> which year model?


2009 Commencal Meta 6

here's a shot of me doing a log crossing


----------



## utarch00 (Mar 20, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color: 2008 Ellsworth Moment - Ano Blue, Medium
* Fork: 2009 Fox 36 Van RC2 FIT
* Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Air
* Brakes: Avid Elixir CR Carbon Levers 185mm front/ 160mm rear
* Cranks: Truvativ Fire X
* Front Derailleur: Sram X7
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Shifters: Sram X9 Twisties
* Pedals: Time Control Z
* Stem: Thomson X4 70mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Diabolus
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Seatpost Collar: Salsa
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ESI Chunky
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty
* Front Rim: Mavic 823 set up tubeless
* Front Hub/Skewer: Sun 20mm
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty
* Rear Rim: Mavic 823 set up tubeless
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley 10mm through bolt
* Weight:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Speaking of Haro, by the way. Here's a twin of my Spesh. She belongs to one of our hardcore off-road touring activists, and she has seen a lot of action in remote corners of Russia (and the guy is waiting for a train to bring him back from this August's journey right now):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Haro is that a X7?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Airbourne (Sep 8, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Airbourne, what place that photo is from?
> 
> It looks sooo very much like somewhere in my neighborhood. I spy familiar types of small plants, and the man-made structures resemble some abandoned military facility.


its behind my house, and thats my dad's chiansaw shed


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

utarch00 said:


> ...:


DOOD!!! - fix your white-balance/color-cast! 
sweet ride tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Danski (Jan 21, 2008)

This is my AM bike 
2008 Hecker with Revelation Team 150 mm. Full XT drivetrain, Juicy 7, Hope Pro II, DT Swiss 5.1D, Higrollers ST, RF Evolve AM, SDG Bel Air Ti.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Sweet Haro is that a X7?? :thumbsup:


Not exactly, that's an X6.
He uses it for urban assault too.


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

[/B]


dropadrop said:


> New stickers and changed little parts to be less colorful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! what's the handlebar, how much rise?


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

*2010 GT Sanction 1.0*

Here's my AM rig. Her name is The Hammer and I love her.










































Sorry for the blurriness. I'm not the steadiest with a camera.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

LilJr, what a sight anyway. Happy trails there!
I hope the fall and winter don't come too fast.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Kresj said:


> [/B]
> 
> nice! what's the handlebar, how much rise?


It's the crank bros carbon AM bar, don't remember the rise...


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> LilJr, what a sight anyway. Happy trails there!
> I hope the fall and winter don't come too fast.


Thanks! Fall came sooner than I had expected it, but even if winter sneaks up, I have a couple other bikes I use for snow and such. I never stop!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally finished my Tracer, best bike I have ridden!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

ShamusWave said:


> Finally finished my Tracer, best bike I have ridden!


:yikes: 
Oh, my god, that is f*cking SICK!!!!
Great job, Shamus!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ShamusWave, that's TWO Rotor cranksets!
Do you like them? I bet you've ridden XTR 970s before, and so can compare them (I mean the crank arms)?


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

i love the attention to details like those red carbon headset spacers . very nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

I have nothing bad to say about Rotors.
They are light and stiff! 
I have steel axle and ceramic bb.

After first hour, did´t notice rings anymore and I wont change back to round ones.


----------



## Northwind (May 13, 2009)

My Cotic Hemlock, having a rest after a hard few days in France










Five minutes after this shot we were off down the fort william world cup DH track :thumbsup:










Love it... It's build up fairly tough but still light enough to do XC on- Hope Hoops with Flows, 150mm Revelation Teams with the maxle (blackbox damping), Easton Havoc DH bars, Formula Oro brakes, and a gravity dropper. The day after chucking it down the world cup route we did 30 miles on the west highland way and it takes both in its stride, that's proper all mountain. In France we did a 24km all-categories tour de france road climb, then the next day did the DH at Superbagneres  And next week we're off to innerleithen for an uplift day.


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

Here's my Pitch.
SLX Cranks, Kona Wah-Wah's, Thomson Post/Stem, and some others.


----------



## bd4e1 (Jun 10, 2009)

That's mine all mountain rig


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

@bd4e1 that's interesting, WTF is it?


----------



## bd4e1 (Jun 10, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> @bd4e1 that's interesting, WTF is it?


It's custom steel garage-made frame from one cool guy And I love it, geometry and everything else is so perfect. (that's probably because it was made for me )


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Perhaps more XC then AM









I ride up some times before this goes down so that makes it AM right?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> @bd4e1 that's interesting, WTF is it?


well it's too big to see on a 25 inch monitor... :nono: scale please? it screws up the rest of the page...


----------



## rangerbait (Jul 15, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: 2010 Sworks Enduro Carbon, XL
* Fork: Specialized e160/20mm Maxle Lite
* Brakes: Avid Code 8" front, 7"rear
* Cranks: XT 36t big, 22t small, with Gamut chainguide and bash guard
* Front Derailleur: SLX
* Rear Derailleur: XO red
* Pedals: Time Atac Carbon
* Stem: Thompson X4 50mm
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite DH
* Seatpost: Specialized Command Post
* Saddle: Specialized Phenom Gel
* Bottom Bracket: Chris King
* Cassette: Sram PG990
* Headset: Cane Creek 
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: WTB WeirWolf 2.5
* Front Rim: WTB Laserdisc Trail, powdercoated to Chris King red
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO disc, Maxle Lite
* Rear Tire: Maxxix Ardent 2.4 (not shown in photo, ditched the slow ass Nevegal)
* Rear Rim: WTB Laserdisc Trail, powdercoated to Chris King red
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO disc, still waiting for stainless driveshell and through axle kit
* Weight: 31lbs.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bd4e1 said:


> It's custom steel garage-made frame from one cool guy And I love it, geometry and everything else is so perfect. (that's probably because it was made for me )


Interesting how the front der pivots with the BB.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

some of c-dale's superv's had that (front D mounted on swingarm)
I had this mango coloured super v 900 (i think?) shifted fine! 
but I always thought it was a bit of a weird design decision.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

PepperJester said:


>


I'm just hoping to push this to another page so we don't all have to deal with the massive page size image-that-is-way-too-big resize issues.

Well, that and I want to see more of this bike ^^^^^^


----------



## rangerbait (Jul 15, 2007)

General Havoc said:


> I'm just hoping to push this to another page so we don't all have to deal with the massive page size image-that-is-way-too-big resize issues.
> 
> Well, that and I want to see more of this bike ^^^^^^


Good idea.


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

El Castigador said:


> Good idea.


XXX


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

PepperJester said:


> Perhaps more XC then AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xxx


----------



## shoryuken (Mar 24, 2008)

Broke Elbow, spent recovery time upgrading everything ( except wheels)

* Frame Size & Color: *Kona Coiler 2007, med, Respray Red*
* Fork: Lyrik U turn 1600mm - Run X-Firm Spring
* Shock: Fox RP23 2010 Large volume. Run 260-275psi
* Brakes: Avid Elixir CR 160mm rear and 180mm front
* Cranks: XT with Raceface bash guard 
* Front Derailleur: XT M771
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 2010 
* Pedals: Wellgo (forget which)
* Stem: RaceFace Evolve AM Stem - 70mm 8 Deg
* Handlebar: Easton EA50 Riser Bars - Black 685mm
* Seatpost: Stock Kona
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Sport
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: SRAM PG990 - Redwin Red - 11-34 
* Headset: Cane Creek S3 - Black 1.1/8"
* Grips: Answer DH Red
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion Dh
* Skewer: Hope Red (pos, in 4mths i bent it, and my rear hub)
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion Dh 
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Wheels: Stock - About to be upgrade to Chris Kings with DT Swiss EX500 rims
* Weight: 16.5kg last checked after rebuild (17.5stock) 

























Maybe bidding farewell to my Kona very soon, in hope of a Reign XO frame coming my way shortly....  
Still love this bike tho :thumbsup:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

El Castigador, beautiful S-works enduro you have there. What is the width of you monkey lite DH bars out of curiosity?

Brad


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

* Handlebar: Easton EA50 Riser Bars - Black 685mm

EDIT: my bad


----------



## rangerbait (Jul 15, 2007)

brad72 said:


> El Castigador, beautiful S-works enduro you have there. What is the width of you monkey lite DH bars out of curiosity?
> 
> Brad


Thanks Brad, I LOVE that bike! 711mm. Perfect.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

shoryuken said:


> Broke Elbow, spent recovery time upgrading everything ( except wheels)
> View attachment 570126


Awesome!!!!!! :band:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know if it's the lights on the background, or the colour... or... anything else!
But I really LIKE the bike.
Nice Work! Hope your elbow is recovered! (mine, after 1 year, at to be operate and put a plate!)


----------



## shoryuken (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys

Ya, gota go under the knife next year, sucks :madmax: 
At least i can ride for now


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

shoryuken
juicy photos!


----------



## counterfitter (May 16, 2010)

*04 Titus quasi moto*

my do it all bike , 04 titus quasi moto, all xtr stuff,


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

cool design on that quasi-moto!


----------



## Mike_MSK (Jul 23, 2008)

i6.6 - Fox36 / floatrp2 - Mavic Cmax Xl








i6.6 - Fox36 / Manitou metel rp - Mavic Cmax Xl


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

shoryuken said:


> Broke Elbow, spent recovery time upgrading everything ( except wheels)
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: *Kona Coiler 2007, med, Respray Red*
> * Fork: Lyrik U turn 1600mm - Run X-Firm Spring
> ...


thats some nice photography work...thanks and great bike!


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Danski said:


> This is my AM bike
> 2008 Hecker with Revelation Team 150 mm. Full XT drivetrain, Juicy 7, Hope Pro II, DT Swiss 5.1D, Higrollers ST, RF Evolve AM, SDG Bel Air Ti.


Insultingly beautiful... when am just about to think bikes can't beat girls in my "whatIlike" list I see this stuff:madman:


----------



## DrewN209 (Aug 2, 2010)

*09 Felt Compulsion 1*

Stock w/ the addition of a KS i900r post. XT Drivetrain, Brakes and Wheels. Tubeless. My first nice bike and I really like it...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

.......new Maxxis tires.........


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beyond awesome and continuing to get better, [email protected]


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> .......new Maxxis tires.........


Can you tell me why you're using the Ardent on the rear? is that a traction tire rather than a directional tire? (I don't know much about the model)


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice [email protected] Can't believe how fugly Enduro's are now compared to your beautiful ride.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

sly_foxx said:


> Nice [email protected] Can't believe how fugly Enduro's are now compared to your beautiful ride.


Yeah no kidding. There are definitly some great looking bikes out right now from several brands. But I come home and have a look at my Enduro SL and just think PFFF, who needs em? AND for me, it rides great. Which may not be the case if I were to test some of those other bikes.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

here is my lowly enduro with a few changes


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

saturnine said:


> here is my lowly enduro with a few changes


Uh-huh, those white Ragley saddles become not-so-white in a very short time. )


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Uh-huh, those white Ragley saddles become not-so-white in a very short time. )


no worries, so does the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## jpbova (Apr 7, 2009)

Finished my BLT today. Sits at 26.5 lbs

Frame: 10 Santa Cruz BLT medium black
Fork: 08 Fox Vanilla RLC
Shock: Fox RP23
Brake: Avid BB7
Front Derailleur: XTR
Rear Derailleur: sram x.9
Cranks: Middleburn duo 38/27
Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood
Rims: Stan's ZTR arch
Hubs: AC's
Tires: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 snakeskin
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC riser bar
Stem: Raceface
Headset: ChrisKing
Pedal: Eggbeater Ti
Cassete: Shimano XT
Seatpost: Easton EC90


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

New build after warranty replacement for frame. Some parts off old bike, some new

Specs:
Color: Black/White
Frame: 2009 Mongoose FreeDrive W/ 145mm travel
Headset: Cane Creek 110 ZS
Fork: RockShox Pike 454 Dual Air, 140 mm travel, air spring, 20 mm thru axle
Rear Shock: Fox Float RP23, air spring, ProPedal, XV air can, 200x57 mm
Crankset: Shimano SLX M660 22/32T Hollowtech II, ethirteen bash guard
Pedals: Shimano Deore XT
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX
Rear Derailleur: Sram X.9 medium cage
Shifters: Sram X.9 trigger 27 speed
Cassette: Sram PG990 11-34T (red)
Rims: Industry9 Enduro
Rear Skewer: Hope QR (red)
Front Hub: Industry9 Enduro 20 mm thru axle
Rear Hub: Industry9 Enduro QR
Brake Levers: Avid Juicy 7
Brake Rotors: Avid CleanSweep-X IS, 185 mm F, 160 mm R
Handlebar: Easton EA70 Monkey Bar, 31.8x20x680 mm
Stem: Truvativ Team 6 deg. 31.8x90 mm
Grips: Ergon GP1
Saddle: SDG Bel Air RL titanium rail
Seat Post: KS Cobra adjustable height w/ remote 31.6x350 mm
Tires: Schwalbe Nobby Nic, 2.4 F, 2.25 R

Total Weight: 31 lbs. 7 ounces


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Uly said:


> New build after warranty replacement for frame. Some parts off old bike, some new
> 
> Specs:
> Color: Black/White
> ...


Oh you Mongoose guys!!! really come on now since when is minimal pedal bod awesome geometry and solid frame with 145mm of travel worth being on this thread?.......

Really im kidding nice build!!! my baby \/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

^^how did you get the rim/stem/crank matching colors?


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

On the GT the wheels are azonic, the stem is an azonic, and the crank has a red crankskin on it. The haro has sun equalizer rims, transition stem and blue crankskinz. I just matched it all up


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

08 jamis xam after my first real ride. all stock except for panaracer rampage tires, easton havoc 65mm stem, wtb shadow saddle, and i took off the big ring. all told around 33 pounds.


----------



## bikeguy67 (Oct 3, 2010)

'09 Giant Reign XO 32lbs. Almost stock except for Crank Bros seat post, Sunline bar/Oury lock-on grips, WTB Silverado saddle, Kenda Nevegal 2.35 tires. Ready for a week in Moab.


----------



## bikeguy67 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry, here is the pic


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

bikeguy67 said:


> Sorry, here is the pic


uhhh....


----------



## cookie144 (Jun 13, 2004)

This is what works for me as a multi purpose ride.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

cookie144 said:


> This is what works for me as a multi purpose ride.


Awesome!! :rockon:


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

*2011 Specialized Enduro Evo*

Completely stock except for the Race Face bash guard, which I swapped off my '08 SL Comp before trading it in.

There is not a single modification that needs to be done. The bike is perfect, right out of the box.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Initial ride report please.
And more photos :thumbsup:


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

*Sure!*



tp806 said:


> Initial ride report please.
> And more photos :thumbsup:


I don't have a lot of pictures yet, but here are a few more. I also included a picture of the bike it is replacing (sadly), and a couple pre-ride shots ...

Hrere's the initial report:

Out of the box, the EVO is everything I was trying to make my older Enduro be, and more. The simple, burly, plush, reliable coil suspension is everything it's cracked up to be - it soaks up everything from small chatter bumps, to large square edge obstacles, to the biggest hits I can throw at it. The travel feels absolutely bottomless, but at the same time the bike pedals as well as my '08 Enduro, which was fitted with front and rear low speed compression settings, and a front fork which I could drop to 110mm for climbing. Even with the slacker geometry and 20mm of extra travel up front, the bike climbs better than my old Enduro; as long as you're spinning and not mashing, the rear wheel sticks to the ground like glue but with minimal bob. The wider bars gives the bike a feeling of invincibility on the rough descents, and the command post ensures maximum power efficiency during cruising and climbing. I have the bike set up as tubeless, and swapped out the plastic bash guard with my aluminum Race Face guard. Otherwise it is stock, and comes in around 31 lbs, which is identical to my XL Enduro SL.

I admit that I will miss the '08 Enduro SL, for it's sheer beauty, if not anything else. However, it doesn't hold a candle to the bike that is replacing it. Not to mention I have a great peace of mind knowing that the suspension components on the EVO are simple, reliable, maintainable, home serviceable coils, rather than finicky, complex, none-serviceable Specialized air shocks. I loved the e150, but the "5 Year Guarantee" was coming to an end soon, and I assume they will limit making replacement parts...


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

DAnREal said:


> Oh you Mongoose guys!!! really come on now since when is minimal pedal bod awesome geometry and solid frame with 145mm of travel worth being on this thread?.......
> 
> Really im kidding nice build!!! my baby \/\/\/\/\/


couldn't help but notice ur truck, looks sweet!
anywhere i could see more of it?


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

*Sure!*



zephyr11 said:


> couldn't help but notice ur truck, looks sweet!
> anywhere i could see more of it?


Except it's not mine. It's my best friend's/neighbor's. He has a company car so he let's me take it all the time. It's a supercharged 5-speed stick. Sweet.

Edit: Ooops, I thought that was in response to my pictures. The "quoted" picture in your response didn't load at first. My bad!


----------



## ash.addy (Oct 16, 2010)

Fox Float Rear Shock - std
Fox Van R Forks - std
Shimano M810 Saints Front and Rear
Ashima 180mm Rotors
Renthal 750mm fatbar 
Renthal Duo 50mm Stem
XT Shifters
XTR Chainset and Chain
XT Cassette
SLX Front and Rear Mechs - std
Chris King ISO Front Hub Pewter 20mm
Chris King ISO Rear Hub Pewter QR
Mavic XM 819 Rims
DT Competition Spokes
Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 UST Tyres
Charge Spoon Saddle
Wellgo MG1 Pedals
Peaty grips
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Middleburn 36T slick shift middle ring
Race Face Bash
Heim 2RS Chain Guide










On One 456 Summer Season 16" frame
Pike U Turn Air 454 Forks
Hope Pro 2 20mm front & SS Rear Hubs
DT Swiss Comp Spokes
Nuke Proof Generator Rims
H Rollers 2.35 - 42a front / 60a rear
Raceface Evolve XC Cranks
E13 Supercharger Bash 36T
Formula K18 Brakes with 180mm Discs
EA50 Bars 685mm
Raceface Atlas 70mm Stem
FSA Pro Seatpost
Chris King 16T Rear Cog
32T Renthal Chainring


----------



## eranpeled (Jan 31, 2008)

*My 575*

Frame Size & Color: Yeti 575 Black ano
* Fork: Talas 36
* Brakes: Formula THE ONE MY10
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT Mid cage
* Pedals: Shimano 647
* Stem: KCNC 70mm
* Handlebar: Chromag cut to 720 from 760.
* Seatpost: Rase
* Saddle: Yeti SDG TI
* Cassette: XT 11-34
* Headset: Blue King
* Grips: Odi ruffian
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 UST
* Front Rim: MAVIC 819
* Front Hub: Hadley
* Rear Tire: Maxiss Minion 2.35 2PLY
* Rear Rim: MAVIC 819
* Rear Hub: Hadley
* Weight: 15.2 KG


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ash.addy said:


>


what is the point of wrapping the seatstay? nice bike btw!


----------



## ash.addy (Oct 16, 2010)

b-kul said:


> what is the point of wrapping the seatstay? nice bike btw!


I wrap the seatstay to try and eliminate shoe rub. Thanks for the comment - hope to have an Elka Stage 5 on it within a couple of weeks the guys are working out the valving for me at the moment.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

eranpeled said:


> Frame Size & Color: Yeti 575 Black ano
> * Fork: Talas 36
> * Brakes: Formula THE ONE MY10
> * Cranks: XT
> ...


What do you think of that Rase??
thanks man,


----------



## eranpeled (Jan 31, 2008)

*It's good, I like it.*

It goes down all the way...
I use 7.5 inches out of 9. before that, I had the GD but it was only 4 inches.

Overall Rating?
4 out 5.


----------



## ThePunisher (Feb 15, 2006)

ash.addy said:


> I wrap the seatstay to try and eliminate shoe rub. Thanks for the comment - hope to have an Elka Stage 5 on it within a couple of weeks the guys are working out the valving for me at the moment.


also the chain does tend to slap on the inside of the seat stays...so it reduces noise. I do the same thing. :thumbsup:

Nice Lapierre btw - love the Renthal bits


----------



## ash.addy (Oct 16, 2010)

ThePunisher said:


> also the chain does tend to slap on the inside of the seat stays...so it reduces noise. I do the same thing. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice Lapierre btw - love the Renthal bits


Really impressed with how the Renthal bits perform really changed the handling of the bike, think i'll keep the bars at 750mm. Can't wait to get and Elka stage 5 on it.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

DAnREal said:


> Oh you Mongoose guys!!! really come on now since when is minimal pedal bod awesome geometry and solid frame with 145mm of travel worth being on this thread?.......
> 
> Really im kidding nice build!!! my baby \/\/\/\/\/


You have a sweet bike and your photo skillz are tops. I studied your pics here quite a bit when building my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## FeltDH (Oct 27, 2010)

Felt Compulsion 3, 09
Pike fork
Float R rear shock
Full SLX drive train and breaks
Kenda Nevgals

Great bike for climbing as well as desending, I really like the 20mm thru-axle


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Got my new frame built up.

It is a

















The forks are









The bars and stem are









The drivetrain is








and









Here are full pics

























And a parts list for fun


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

SurfSailRide said:


> Except it's not mine. It's my best friend's/neighbor's. He has a company car so he let's me take it all the time. It's a supercharged 5-speed stick. Sweet.
> 
> Edit: Ooops, I thought that was in response to my pictures. The "quoted" picture in your response didn't load at first. My bad!


that looks like somewhere on Cape Cod....?


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

rmasse10 said:


> that looks like somewhere on Cape Cod....?


Nope, great guess though! The picture was taken in Scituate, MA. You must know your colonial architecture...


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

*my AM mtbyk*

* Frame Size & Color:16" matte black
* ForkNM Flame 110mm
* Brakes:Shimano SLX
* Shifter: Shimano 8 speed Revoshift
* Cranks:Shimano Deore Hollowtech
* Front Derailleur:Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur:Shimano Deore
* Pedals:Azonic Magnesium
* Stem:ABR
* Handlebar:Truvativ Hussefelt
* Seatpost: 43 seatpost
* Saddle:Velo Plush
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Deore
* Cassette:8 speed Mega Range
* Headset:Ahead
* Grips:Taiwan
* Front Tire:Maxxis DH 2.35
* Front Rim:Fatboy
* Front Hub/Skewer:Shimano
* Rear Tire:Maxxis DH 2.35
* Rear Rim:Shimano
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight43 lbs


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Bad Knees said:


> Got my new frame built up.


Awesome! Love those things, great practical build too.


----------



## Southpaw west (Oct 26, 2010)

*Marin Attack Trail*

* Frame Size & Color:lrg" White with Barney Purple ugh:madman: what where they thinking!
* Fork Fox 32 Talus 160
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Ace's
* Shifter: Shram X9
* Cranks:Truvative two rings 22 and 36 
* Front Derailleur:Shram
* Rear Derailleur:Shram
* Pedals: Time Z peddle
* Stem: Control tech
* Handlebar: Straight line
* Seatpost:
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Truvative
* Cassette: 9 speed
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Odi
* Front Tire: Kenda FR 2.35 Excavator 
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle 
* Front Hub: Sun Ringle
* Rear Tire: Nevagal rear DH 2.35
* Rear Rim: Sun Ringle
* Rear Hub: Sun Ringle
* Weight 30 lbs + I'll go check one of these days
Well it too bad I have to be a computer tech to up load a photo on this site!!! Should be easy with I photo right....
haha what ever here's my list anyway.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Southpaw west said:


> Barney Purple


are you kidding? my bike is purple, hands down best color for a bike.


----------



## DocGold (Nov 2, 2007)

Тrue АМ-custom, IMHO


----------



## Lovin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Custom "The Path Edition" Ventana El Ciclon*










































*Frame:* 2010 Custom El Ciclon "The Path Edition"
*Color:* Gloss Black
*Options:* Custom Geometry, ISCG tabs, Quad Bearings
*Shock:* Fox RP23
*Fork:* '08 RockShox Pike 454 Coil UTurn
*Wheelset*: DT Swiss EX5.1d's on Silver Hope Pro II hubs with Silver DT Comp DB spokes, setup with DT tubeless kits
*Skewers:* Front: 20mm Maxle, Rear: 10mm RWS
*Seatpost Clamp:* Hope QR, Silver
*Front Der:* 08 Shimano XT
*Rear Der:* Shimano Saint 
*Shifters:* 08 Shimano XT
*Chain:* SRAM PC-99
*Cassette:* Shimano XT
*Brakes:* Shimano XT with 180mm two piece XT rotors
*Cranks/BB:* Shimano XT , setup 2 rings w/ RaceFace alloy bashguard
*Pedals:* Shimano XTR M985 Trail Pedals 
*Headset:* Chris King Silver
*Handlebar:* Easton EA70, 685mm
*Seat Post:* 27.2 Thomson Elite 410mm Black
*Stem:* Thomson Elite X4 50mm
*Saddle:* Specialized Avatar 143mm
*Grips:* ODI Ruffian
*Front Tire:* Specialized Clutch Control, 2.3
*Rear Tire:* Specialized Chunder Control, 2.3
*Accesories:* Modified BB mounted E13 DRS

*Weight:* 31 lbs. using a Park bike scale


----------



## arouil1 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Stock: 2009 Cannondale F4 (Stock)*








Specs:
Fram: 2009 Cannondale Caffeine
Fork: HeadShok Super Fatty w/ DL, 80 mm
Rear Shock: N/A
Rims: Jalco Disc X320, 32 hole
Hubs: Formula DC20/22
Spokes: DT Champion
Tires: Kenda Nevegal foldable, 26 x 2.1"
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters Chrome
Crank: Shimano FC-M442, 22/32/44
Chain: Shimano 9-speed
Rear Cogs: Shimano HG50, 11-32
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octalink
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7
Shifters: SRAM X-5 Trigger 9-speed
Handlebars: Cannondale C3 650 mm, 20 mm rise
Stem: Cannondale XC3 HeadShok, 31.8 mm
Headset: Cannondale HeadShok Si
Brakeset: Avid Juicy 3, 160/160 mm
Brakelevers: Avid Juicy 3
Saddle: Cannondale CO2
Seat Post: Kalloy SP-359
Size: L
Extras: Cannondale Morse Grip, Cannondale Bottle Cages

*After Upgrades: 2009 Cannondale F4 with Lefty Speed DLR*








SPECS
Frame: 2009 Cannondale Caffeine
Fork: Cannondale Lefty Speed DLR, 110 mm
Rims: DT Swiss XR 430, 24 hole
Hubs: DT Swiss 370 front, DT Swiss 370 rear
Spokes: DT Swiss
Tires: Kenda Nevegal foldable, 26 x 2.1" (Running as Tubeless)
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater Chrome
Crank: Shimano FC-M442, 22/32/44
Chain: Shimano 9-speed
Rear Cogs: Shimano HG50, 11-32
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octalink
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7
Shifters: SRAM X-5 Trigger 9-speed
Handlebars: RaceFace Next SL 1.5'' Rise
Stem: Cannondale XC3 HeadShok, 31.8 mm
Headset: Cannondale HeadShok Si
Brakeset: Avid Juicy 3, 160/160 mm
Brakelevers: Avid Juicy 3
Saddle: Cannondale CO2
Seat Post: Kalloy SP-359
Size: L
Grip: Cannondale Morse Grip
Computer: Cateye Micro Wireless CC-MC100W
Tool: Cannondale Head Wrench Tool

Weight 25.81 lbs


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

primefocus said:


> Awesome! Love those things, great practical build too.


Thanks, they are great frames arnt they. I'm looking forward to getting some more miles under her.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovin said:


> *Frame:* 2010 Custom El Ciclon "The Path Edition"
> *Color:* Gloss Black
> *Options:* Custom Geometry, ISCG tabs, Quad Bearings
> *Shock:* Fox RP23
> ...


Do you go to Santiago community college ? I always see a very similar ventanna with a pike sitting on a rack in the parking lot....


----------



## Lovin (Jan 21, 2007)

nightofthefleming said:


> Do you go to Santiago community college ? I always see a very similar ventanna with a pike sitting on a rack in the parking lot....


Nope, but I know that guy. hehe


----------



## Bradyab (May 7, 2007)

How much did the F4 weigh before upgrades?


----------



## retro83 (Sep 15, 2008)

DocGold said:


> Тrue АМ-custom, IMHO


Love it, never been a fan of Giant bikes but that looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

b-kul said:


> 08 jamis xam after my first real ride. all stock except for panaracer rampage tires, easton havoc 65mm stem, wtb shadow saddle, and i took off the big ring. all told around 33 pounds.


dude i love your bike, if you dont mind me asking; how much did you pay. because i found THIS https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI279B01-Jamis+Xam+10+Bike+08.aspx

is it a good deal


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> dude i love your bike, if you dont mind me asking; how much did you pay. because i found THIS http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI279B01-Jamis+Xam+10+Bike+08.aspx
> 
> is it a good deal


Thats a smokin good deal the shifters are low end but should last a couple years. :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> dude i love your bike, if you dont mind me asking; how much did you pay. because i found THIS http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI279B01-Jamis+Xam+10+Bike+08.aspx
> 
> is it a good deal


haha thanks man! i love it too, that is actually where i got it. of course i paid $1300 and the next week it is $1100:madman: still a super great deal though all i did was change the stem to a 65mm havoc and the pedals to eb's and the seat to a shadow and the tires to rampages. just personal prefrence stuf. with the addition of a adjustable seatpost a bash and wider bars it will be perfect. yeah the shifters and wheels are a little on the low end but for the money could you ask for more? ive followed your threads (theyre entertaining), and given all you have posted i think this would be a good bike for you. pm me if you want to know more!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sly_foxx said:


>


is that stupid-awesome?
ya got the weight on that? ( hah! - I'm so not a WW) - just curious...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

highdelll said:


> is that stupid-awesome?
> ya got the weight on that? ( hah! - I'm so not a WW) - just curious...


Sadly, I've only had a couple real rides on it so far. So I haven't really bonded with the frame enough to judge it's stupid-awesomeness.

I have no idea what the weight is, but it feels freakin heavy. I'd guess 38lbs +/-.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Crappy cell phone pics, but...*

...they'll have to do. This is the team as it exists today.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Diggin the Canfield sly foxx. You'll have to give us a ride report once you get some more time on it.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

DocGold said:


> Тrue АМ-custom, IMHO


Best looking giant I've seen in awhile, this thing looks mean and fast!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

missoularider said:


> Best looking giant I've seen in awhile, normally I'd not even think twice about a trance, but this thing looks mean and fast!


That's a reign


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

laxman2001 said:


> That's a reign


Well occupied to. :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

missoularider said:


> Best looking giant I've seen in awhile, normally I'd not even think twice about a trance, but this thing looks mean and fast!


not positive but i think thats a reign.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

opps looks like i was late to the party.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, you guys are as bored as me tonight, 4 reply's to that in 45 minutes. You are correct, I'm not used to seeing regular reigns around here, always the X's, regardless, still a nice bike man, making me think it's time to trade my giant in for a new model!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

to be fair it was 3 replies and i made it 4 cuz i didnt want to edit my op.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

mine currently for sale


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

gottarex said:


> mine currently for sale ]


How come?


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

mountain_bomber156 said:


> How come?


I got addicted to DH real quick and bought myself a DH bike  , now I can only keep one.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

gottarex said:


> now I can only keep one.


Is a woman involved?


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Is a woman involved?


unfortunately it always does :lol:


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

gottarex said:


> unfortunately it always does :lol:


sell the women then and keep two bikes


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

tsuful said:


> sell the women then and keep two bikes


Sell the bike, buy the woman something really really nice that she's been wanting for a long time, then hold onto it until the day you come home with your brand new dream AM rig. Everyone wins, and you won't miss the old bike.

It only works though if YOU are the one who deals with the finances. Otherwise, she'll see the bank/card statement, and kill you. Twice. And sell both bikes to cover the expense.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

SurfSailRide said:


> Sell the bike, buy the woman something really really nice that she's been wanting for a long time, then hold onto it until the day you come home with your brand new dream AM rig. Everyone wins, and you won't miss the old bike.
> 
> It only works though if YOU are the one who deals with the finances. Otherwise, she'll see the bank/card statement, and kill you. Twice.


There is another precondition, much more grave one:
It only works if that which she's been wanting is not you (and consequently all of your "free" time).


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

*My old girl*

Here's my old girl, six years of abuse and still going strong. Probably going to keep it for one more season before I trade it in for a new ride. I'll be sad to see it go, it's amazing how 35 pounds of aluminum and rubber can make a person so happy!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

missoularider said:


> Here's my old girl, six years of abuse and still going strong. Probably going to keep it for one more season before I trade it in for a new ride. I'll be sad to see it go, it's amazing how 35 pounds of aluminum and rubber can make a person so happy!


Sweet bike, pupprz looks like hes ready to go for a ride. :cornut:


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Sweet bike, pupprz looks like hes ready to go for a ride. :cornut:


Ha, thanks man, ya, he's 11 months old and I just started taking him with me on rides a few weeks ago. Now he gets mad if I don't take him!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

missoularider said:


> Ha, thanks man, ya, he's 11 months old and I just started taking him with me on rides a few weeks ago. Now he gets mad if I don't take him!


Thats awesome! :rockon:

Just be careful a bro cut a trail and forgot to signal to his pupper bud and almost sliced his leg off in the front rotor. This is extremely rare so keep riding with him but stay aware. My bros pup is back shredding trail just like before but as age gets on just like us he will slow from the injury but he is hooked on riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

How exactly do you guys train your dogs to ride with you? I've never had a dog I've trusted off leash around people and other dogs, let alone running behind me on the trail.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BaeckerX1 said:


> How exactly do you guys train your dogs to ride with you? I've never had a dog I've trusted off leash around people and other dogs, let alone running behind me on the trail.


My puprz was never a good trail dog, her pads would bleed even through expensive boots, her lungs couldnt keep up with her heart and she is very shy but has raised 3 cats. :crazy:

Start with a puppy that has running in its blood. Lots of trail walks and getting around animals and people. The pup needs to go every where with you. As the pup gets older start working on bike and trail skills, start out short then build up to longer rides. Kinda like raising kids not guard dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

my idea of AM/Trail bike: Blur LT2 with Fox 36 VAN and some burlier parts...
more pics


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

I know this is petty, and mostly semantics, BUT it always cracks me up when someone says "MY IDEA" of such type of bike and has just done the same thing as about a thousand other riders... 

Not to mention some instances when you could buy the bike set up nearly exactly the same way from the factory???


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

*Chumley's Idea Of A Trailbike*

This is Chumley's Idea of a trailbike, as opposed to stiingya's Idea which was spec'd with girl tires _(Nevegals)_ and a saddle bag he purchased with the 10% discount at the shop for buying a complete bike  . Pfft.

Pretty much a big, wet piece of crap 2011 Giant Trance X all ghetto rockered out to impress the fat chick who hangs out behind the 7-11. 
Ho-Hum SRAM XO 2x10 drivetrain with an XX rear cassette so he can brag to all the kids in the neighborhood still riding BMX bikes. 
2011 Fox Float 150 QR15 shimmy shim, shimmed down to 140mm to keep the BB height in check and not make it all 2007. 
He went with manly tires in a 2.5 EXO grid Minion front converted to tubeless with his own, personal latex mix he conjures up before falling asleep. Yep, those are Easton Havens with a sketchy High Roller on the rear.

No bashguard or chainguide as it's 2011 and that crap is now old school, _plus no one thought that through with the 2x10's and press fit BB's_  . Oh well, less drag means he pedals faster than you.

Weight is less than most of the abortions people post up here as 'All-Mountain' even though it is an XL due to personal height superiority.










Children and the Elderly beware, it gets extremely Semi-Pro now:










Yep, that's factory roadie housing to match frame and not stand out like the Jackson Pollock bike a number of posts above.

MTBR.com can lock this thread now. There's really no reason to continue it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

slcrockymountainrider said:


> _plus no one thought that through with the 2x10's and press fit BB's_


Bwaaa-ha-ha-hahahaha!!!
This is especially brilliant and deserves to be used in someone's signature block! :thumbsup:


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Bwaaa-ha-ha-hahahaha!!!
> This is especially brilliant and deserves to be used in someone's signature block! :thumbsup:


Pretty certain that responsibility falls into the hands of the chainguide manufacturers and not the frame builder. But whatever. 
My guess is that we'll start seeing options around 2013-2016, which in the bike world of releasing next model years parts in Februrary of the previous year, will be around 2012-2015  .
But it wouldn't suprise me that once Larry realizes he doesn't need a chainguide to ride smooth, flat single track in Kansas that they'll eventually end up in the close-out bins along with Onza bar ends, V-brake booster arches and bars narrower than 26".


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Moto industry is the same way 2013 is released in 2012 just to keep everyone alert to a new year. :thumbsup:


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

*Only In The AM Forum.*

What I enjoy most about the All Mountain picture thread thread, as stiinkya alluded to; is that you'll find more photo's per post of off the shelf, non-modified, non-custom bikes than those who taylor build their bike from the frame up to suit their personal style.

And as a bonus you get the full factory spec lists for complete XC and 'enthusiast' bikes :thumbsup: .

I gather most people's favorite AM flavor here is vanilla.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

slcrockymountainrider said:


> My guess is that we'll start seeing options around 2013-2016, which in the bike world of releasing next model years parts in Februrary of the previous year, will be around 2012-2015


Plus, bike industry goes to ever greater lengths every year to produce "nicer" (flashier) looking bikes. The real-world-working, enthusiast products start looking more and more out of place on those bikes (e. g. that Gravtydropper on there).



slcrockymountainrider said:


> they'll eventually end up in the close-out bins along with Onza bar ends, V-brake booster arches and bars narrower than 26".


Ouch, you got me there!
A pair of Onza bar end plugs, waiting for a build..
An installed V-brake booster, with brake waiting to be replaced with a Saint 810..
At least I don't run handlebars narrower than 635 mm. )

By the way, an XTR 970 v-brake is a beast! It flexes the seatstays AND the said booster on a Zaskar Hans Rey frame.


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

stiingya said:


> I know this is petty, and mostly semantics, BUT it always cracks me up when someone says "MY IDEA" of such type of bike and has just done the same thing as about a thousand other riders...


touché...
the phrase "my idea" has a slightly different meaning in my language, it doesn't necessarily mean I'm the first on the planet to ever think about it  
...and my english still sucks, sorry
anyway, I was told by many friends that this is too much fork for the Blur, or that I should go with Nomad instead... I tried that, too, but I like this setup the most for my riding.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

misuge said:


> touché...
> the phrase "my idea" has a slightly different meaning in my language, it doesn't necessarily mean I'm the first on the planet to ever think about it
> ...and my english still sucks, sorry
> anyway, I was told by many friends that this is too much fork for the Blur, or that I should go with Nomad instead... I tried that, too, but I like this setup the most for my riding.


OOPS, my bad. Sorry...

Looks like a sweet Blur set up, bet it rides great!  Sorry again, at least I was up front that I was being petty!!!


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

no problemo


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

slcrockymountainrider said:


> This is Chumley's Idea of a trailbike, as opposed to stiingya's Idea which was spec'd with girl tires _(Nevegals)_ and a saddle bag he purchased with the 10% discount at the shop for buying a complete bike  . Pfft.
> 
> Pretty much a big, wet piece of crap 2011 Giant Trance X all ghetto rockered out to impress the fat chick who hangs out behind the 7-11.
> Ho-Hum SRAM XO 2x10 drivetrain with an XX rear cassette so he can brag to all the kids in the neighborhood still riding BMX bikes.
> ...


whoa, I just put one of those girly? Nevengal's on the back for a winter tire... Spooky...

Ya missed the point Chumbly, customizing your bike is cool, building it up yourself is awesome. (your builds are especially sweet, fun to watch parts migrate from frame to frame to frame, must be nice! )

Just saying that throwing on larger tires and a bigger fork isn't reinventing the trail bike... (though it looks like the OP wasn't intending that anyway)


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

slcrockymountainrider said:


>


Jeez, that's nice.


----------



## bobby_tables (Nov 8, 2010)

nuj said:


> * Frame Size & Color:16" matte black
> * ForkNM Flame 110mm
> * Brakes:Shimano SLX
> * Shifter: Shimano 8 speed Revoshift
> ...


Damn...43lbs. Not exactly an AM bike!


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

bobby_tables said:


> Damn...43lbs. Not exactly an AM bike!


My favorite is the 110mm DC fork


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

*Buick And Robby quintessentially AM.*



stiingya said:


> Just saying that throwing on larger tires and a bigger fork isn't reinventing the trail bike... (though it looks like the OP wasn't intending that anyway)


Well, I digress. It's obvious that the OP (_as well as 99.99% of the posters here, Chumley included_) doesn't ride All-Mountain in the spirit of Buick and Robby. Perhaps if others would follow in their footsteps 'All-Mountain' would get back on track and become 'core' once again.

After all, if your not riding the entire mountain then you're really not 'All-Mountain.'

Enjoy






Just an FYI: neither of them run Nevegals.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is my new beauty as she sits for the time being.

2008 Kona Dawg Deluxe

Sram X7 Shifters
Sram PG-980 Cassette
Sram X7 Derailleur
Sram PC 991 Chain
Panaracer Fire XC Pro Tires
Odi Rogue Lock-On Grips
Lizard Skins Chain Stay Guard
Time Atac Alum and Azonic A-Frame Pedals
2x9 Drivetrain With Custom Bash Guard
Jagwire Sealed Cable Ends

The list will grow soon, I am sure since it is so addicting! Enjoy!





































-Brett


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

slcrockymountainrider said:


> Well, I digress. It's obvious that the OP (_as well as 99.99% of the posters here, Chumley included_) doesn't ride All-Mountain in the spirit of Buick and Robby.


1. Buick & Robby: funny as ballz
2. I never would've thought watching a dummy on a bike could be so hilarious
3. The fact that they seemingly keep using the same frames after those crashes is testament to steel (well, it looks like steel).

Thanks for that - haven't laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

He wet himself. That's classic.


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just finished up my Kona Stinky build today. I guess its time to start trying out downhill and freeride too.

Here is my Kona Stinky Deluxe

Frame: Kona Stinky Deluxe Frame
Rear Shock: Marzocchi Roco TST R
Fork: Marzocchi 66 RC3 180mm
Brakes: Shimano XT Hydraulic 
Rotors: Alligator Windcutter 7"
Cassette: Shimano SLX 11-32 
Headset: FSA Pig Sealed
Chain: Sram P-971 
Crankset: Shimano Saint
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow SG
Shifters: Shimano LX
Grips: Lizard Skinz Logo Lock On Grips
Handlebars: Raceface Duece 31.8 XC
Stem: Transition Temple-lite
Levers: Shimano XT 
Pedals: Kona Wah Wah
Seatpost: RaceFace Evolve DH
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race FR
Spokes: DT Swiss 14G
Hubs: Azonic Outlaw
Rims: Azonic Outlaw
Tires: WTB Wolverine Race


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that thing is a beast


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

b-kul said:


> that thing is a beast


A beast with more colors than a bag of skittles.


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

I went with function over color plus I had the pedals and stem from my old bike the forks and shocks are stock


----------



## usernamehere (Mar 19, 2009)

you have to be color coded for internetz approval
Ride ur biek, h8rz gonna h8, cool ride, for a kona lol


----------



## Oracle (Jul 18, 2006)

*'09 Yeti 575*

_*Edit*... moved to Yeti forum! _


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

BaeckerX1 said:


> A beast with more colors than a bag of skittles.


Here is my other bike does this work better for you?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Prostreet513 said:


> Here is my other bike does this work better for you?


I'll take SKITTLES :cornut:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

love me some skittles. too color cordinated is a little fairy-ish imo.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

this is my "all mountain" beast which is built quite burly... comes in at 35.5lbs with the mountain king on the rear (36lbs with the panaracers front and rear) I might even try the mountain kings front and rear since I have two of them.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fork: Marzocchi TST2 air 2010
Crank: Shimano SLX with 36 tooth stock ring
Chainguide/bash: E-13 turbo bash and E-13 SS/ST guide
Rear shock: Manitou swinger 3 way coil
Wheelset: Azonic outlaws 2010
Tires: Panaracer fire FR 2.4 front (more like 2.6") and 2.4 continental mountain king is on the rear now (more like 2.3")
Brakes: Hayes stroker carbon 160mm front and rear (gonna upgrade to stroker aces with 203mm rotors in the near future)
Shifter: SRAM X-7 9 speed
Rear derailleur: SRAM X-7 9 speed
Handlebar: Truvativ Husselfelt 680mm wide
Stem: Truvativ husselfelt 50mm long
Cassette: SRAM 970 11-34
Chain: SRAM 970
Grips: ODI ruffian MX
Saddle: Sette rev
Seatpost: Unknown
Pedals: Gusset pinhead


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

unknown-rider said:


> this is my "all mountain" beast which is built quite burly...
> Fork: Marzocchi TST2 air 2010
> Crank: Shimano SLX with 36 tooth stock ring
> Chainguide/bash: E-13 turbo bash and E-13 SS/ST guide
> ...


What kind of frame is that?
thanks


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Prostreet513 said:


> I just finished up my Kona Stinky build today. I guess its time to start trying out downhill and freeride too.
> 
> Here is my Kona Stinky Deluxe
> 
> ...


I actually changed the stem to a gold stem and the pedals to black pedals. I am going to strip it down and have the frame powdercoated in either all white or a white rear triangle and blue front triangle. I'm just not a fan of green or matte paint


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

My 2011 Banshee Rune.

Large Grey Ano Rune frame with Fox DHX Air.

2011 Fox 36 Float 160 RLC

Full XT Dynasys drivetrain. Running 2x10 32/24 - 11/36

Cane Creek Angleset running -1.5 degree cups.

Avid Elixr CR brakes 8' front 7' rear

Hope Hoops with Stans ZTR Flows. 20mm thru up front and a 10mm bolt thru in the rear.

Continental Trail King 2.4 tires Front and Rear/ GEAX AKA 2.2 front and rear for Urban 

Straitline 50mm stem

RaceFace Atlas FR handlebars

KS i950R Seatpost

WTB Silverado saddle

ODI Troy Leee designs Lock on grips

Shimano DX pedals

Race Face bash

Assorted Blue accents


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

first two photos are epic. magazine worthy.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

darkslide18 said:


> My 2011 Banshee Rune.
> 
> Large Grey Ano Rune frame with Fox DHX Air.
> 
> ...


And you've ridden it what, twice?

"Oh noes, its raining!"

HTFU!!!!!!!!!

(unless yall can't ride once it gets too wet as the trails get messed up, which I respect)


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

laxman2001 said:


> And you've ridden it what, twice?
> 
> "Oh noes, its raining!"
> 
> ...


Flogged it on Saturday. Rain doesnt stop me from riding. Heavy down poor where it is impossible to see does. I only ride the trails here that handle water well. Which is only about 4. Though there are a couple of poach options around.


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey, where do you get those mud guards that go on the fork? I get a lot of spray in my contacts when riding on damp forest service roads.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

swoodbrn said:


> Hey, where do you get those mud guards that go on the fork? I get a lot of spray in my contacts when riding on damp forest service roads.


suck it up, nancy. add it to the gnar factor.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

saturnine said:


> suck it up, nancy. add it to the gnar factor.


lol. nothing says im all mountain like muddy eyes.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

darkslide18 said:


> Flogged it on Saturday. Rain doesnt stop me from riding. Heavy down poor where it is impossible to see does. I only ride the trails here that handle water well. Which is only about 4. Though there are a couple of poach options around.


Beautiful ride and photos, mate. :thumbsup: 
Almost as good as my white SC Nomad Mk2.  
Are you UK located?

PS. what camera did you use?


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

swoodbrn said:


> Hey, where do you get those mud guards that go on the fork? I get a lot of spray in my contacts when riding on damp forest service roads.


http://rapidracerproducts.com/NeoGuard.htm


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

tp806 said:


> Beautiful ride and photos, mate. :thumbsup:
> Almost as good as my white SC Nomad Mk2.
> Are you UK located?
> 
> PS. what camera did you use?


Thanks. No, Im in Portland, Oregon. And I used a Canon G7 with a little post processing in Photoshop.


----------



## Icyseanfitz (Dec 2, 2010)

My Bionicon Edison Ltd (really love the on the fly suspension adjustment on these bikes really like two bikes in one)
Specs:


Frame: 7000 T6 AL 
X- Fusion O2 RPV
Forks: Bionicon Double agent for E
80 - 160 mm
Rear Derailleur: Sram X-7
Front Derailleur: Sram X -7
Shifters: Sram X-5
Chainset: Truvativ Five D 44/32/22
Bottom Bracket: Truvative
Chain: Sram PC971
Freewheel: Sram PC950 11 - 34
Headset: Bionicon FIT
Stem: Bionicon adjustble Twin lock
Handlebars: Bionicon Barfly
Front Brake: Avid Juicy 3 185mm
Rear Brake: Avid Juicy 3 185mm
Rims: Alexrims 
Front Hub: Shimano Deore
Rear Hub: Shimano Deore
Spokes: DT swiss comp
Tyres: Schwalbe Albert Sport 2.25
Saddle: Selle italis XO
Seatpost: Bionicon


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

darkslide18 said:


> Thanks. No, Im in Portland, Oregon. And I used a Canon G7 with a little post processing in Photoshop.


Awesome looking ride darkslide, I thought I recognized the falls in your pic, Oregon city area isn't it?


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

missoularider said:


> Awesome looking ride darkslide, I thought I recognized the falls in your pic, Oregon city area isn't it?


Yep, sure is. You from around the PDX area?


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

colin1 my bike's frame is sette relic....


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

unknown-rider said:


> colin1 my bike's frame is sette relic....


i like it man, rugged lookin;


----------



## allmountainventure (Dec 3, 2010)

Pike 454 Coil fork
SLX
Hayes 9
Hope 2 / MX317


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Another НРЖ hardtail!:thumbsup:


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

darkslide18 said:


> Yep, sure is. You from around the PDX area?


I am, inner SE. Love to throw a leg over your rig, I've been eying the rune for months. If your ever without a riding partner shoot me a PM, maybe we could go hit up Sandy Ridge.:thumbsup:


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Work in progress so far im happy with it. Waiting a new stem, post and cable. In the future i wil shorten up the gearing.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

missoularider said:


> I am, inner SE. Love to throw a leg over your rig, I've been eying the rune for months. If your ever without a riding partner shoot me a PM, maybe we could go hit up Sandy Ridge.:thumbsup:


Will do. I was out at Sandy Ridge today actually. Trails were in pretty damn good condition even with the patchy snow at the top of Hide and Seek. This was the first real trail ride for my Rune. It is a fast bike. Im liking bit alot.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is mine, 11.9kg as pictured.

Cube Stereo HPC race (its carbon)

10spd. XTR drivetrain, XT crank, Syntace carbon bar and post.

All stock bar the Acros grips and kashima inner legs.


----------



## Ripley_405 (Nov 1, 2010)

Love it.

Frame: White Medium PACE RC405 (adonised rear triangle)
Forks: 2010 Rock Shox Revelations Team Dual Air
Shock: DT Swiss M210
Brakes: Avid Elixir R (185mm Front, 160mm Rear)
Stem: Sunline XC
Handlebars: Sunline 711
Headset: Hope "The Headset"
Grips: Sunline Lock on
Shifters: Shimano XT
Front Mech: Shimano SLX (Double)
Rear Mech: Shimano XT
Crankset: Shimano SLX Double and Bash
Pedals: Shimano XT
BB: Pace RC80
Rims: Mavic 719
Hubs: Hope Pro 2
Tyres: currently Bonty Mud X 2.1's will switch to Nobby Nics in Spring
Seatpost: Thomson layback
Saddle: SDG Bel Air

Weighing in at a shade over 12kg (sub 30lbs - get in!!!). Unless my scales are wrong.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

fux said:


> Cube Stereo HPC race (its carbon)





Ripley_405 said:


> White Medium PACE RC405 (adonised rear triangle)


I have serious bike envy of the both of you, those are gorgeous, lovely bikes.

When/how/where did you get black XT cranks? Never seen those before.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Iv`e never seen them before either. 

I think they are oem for cube, like the red anodised Syntace stuff.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

lovin that cube!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Those black XT crank arms are nice. I
would like to know where to get a set?

Best, John


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Its a 2011 bike. Maybe shimano will have them for sale next year?


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

my new jamis  ...just got it on monday. plan on taking it out tomorrow to the trails.


----------



## Vorar (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

It's kind of in between AM and XC, but I do all of it anyways. 2009 Cannondale Rize4, 140mm Fox Float R, 130mm Float RP2, and "float" is definitely a good word for what it does. So far pretty impressed with the terrain it can handle.

Upgrades on the list are: 80mm stem, Thomson seat post, XT pedals, beefier knobby tires. The pedals and tires are en route.










I'm thinking this stem in 80mm/0deg rise: 









And this post:


----------



## Ripley_405 (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone seen the new Cannondale Jekyll? Anyone know one who's got one? They look like a real nice step up in the AM category for the 'dale boys...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ripley_405 said:


> Anyone seen the new Cannondale Jekyll? Anyone know one who's got one? They look like a real nice step up in the AM category for the 'dale boys...


http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24 :thumbsup:


----------



## Airbourne (Sep 8, 2010)

Heres my bike with a few updates.

http://dirtmonkey1.pinkbike.com/album/My-bike/

•2008 Diamondback Mission 3 frame size small ano blue. 
•08 Fox 36 Float rc2
•RockShox MC3R rear shock with Hippie Tech suspension rebuild/tuning
•SLX dual ring crankset
•XT front derailleur
•X.9 rear derailleur
•X.7 shifters
•RaceFace Atlas FR bar in blue cut to 29in
•Holtzfeller 60mm stem white
•08 Juicy 5 brakes
•Rhyno Lite rims
•Marzocchi front hub
•Shimano m525 rear hub
•Azonic fusion mag white pedals
•CST Caballero front tire 2.3
•Kenda SB8 rear tire 2.3(not pictured)


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Mountain Cycle Fury*

Here's my All-Mountain Rig










●Mountain Cycle Fury Frame
●RockShox Ario 2.1 rear shock w/Poploc
●RockShox Sektor RL Solo Air w/20mm axle 150mm Travel
●Hayes Stroker Trail Brakes w/180mm Alligator Rotors
●Shimano XT FC-751 Crankset
●SRAM 970 Cassette
●Shimano XTR M960 Rear Derailleur
●Shimano XT M770 Front Derailleur
●Shimano XT M952 Shifters
●Mavic EN321 Wheels
●Quando Lite 20mm Front Hub
●Shimano XT Rear Hub
●RaceFace Atlas 90mm 10degree rise stem
●Easton Vice Low Rise Handle Bar
●Race Face Diabolous Lock-On Grips
●Easton Vice Seatpost
●WTB Vigo Saddle


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Heres the pic*



wickedone31 said:


> Here's my All-Mountain Rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the pic









if that doesn't work here's the link https://lh4.ggpht.com/_E0uA6H49ams/TQcGvErEqGI/AAAAAAAAARo/wg40pfafzmQ/s640/IMG_20101115_155555.jpg


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

saturnine said:


> suck it up, nancy. add it to the gnar factor.


And, I need it to match the rear fender I use so that dirt doesn't go up the back of my skirt.


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Now it's finally finished and less colors lol


















Frame: Kona Stinky Deluxe Frame with D.O.P.E. System
Rear Shock: Marzocchi Roco TST R Coil
Fork: Marzocchi 66 RC3 180mm
Brakes: Shimano XT Hydraulic 
Rotors: Alligator Windcutter 8"
Cassette: Shimano SLX 11-32 
Headset: FSA Orbit MX Sealed
Chain: Sram P-971 
Crankset: Shimano Saint
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint
Shifters: Shimano Saint
Grips: Lizard Skinz Logo Lock On Grips
Handlebars: Raceface Duece 31.8 XC
Stem: Spank Royala Stem
Levers: Shimano XT 
Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet
Seatpost: RaceFace Evolve DH
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race FR
Spokes: DT Swiss 14G
Hubs: Azonic Outlaw
Rims: Azonic Outlaw
Tires: WTB Wolverine Race


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

wickedone31 said:


> Here's the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these WTB tires?


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Helmetless said:


> Are these WTB tires?


Those look like Prowlers...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nordstern1 said:


> Those look like Prowlers...


considering they say wtb and prowler xt on the sidewall im gonna go out on a limb and agree


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

b-kul said:


> considering they say wtb and prowler xt on the sidewall im gonna go out on a limb and agree


eagle eyes b-kul
:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prostreet513 said:


> Now it's finally finished and less colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fantastic


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

slcrockymountainrider said:


> Pretty certain that responsibility falls into the hands of the chainguide manufacturers and not the frame builder. But whatever.
> My guess is that we'll start seeing options around 2013-2016, which in the bike world of releasing next model years parts in Februrary of the previous year, will be around 2012-2015  .
> But it wouldn't suprise me that once Larry realizes he doesn't need a chainguide to ride smooth, flat single track in Kansas that they'll eventually end up in the close-out bins along with Onza bar ends, V-brake booster arches and bars narrower than 26".


One little thought has been lurking in my head since this message.
It's that someone has actually thought to reconcile traditional and press fit BBs with ISCG, all in the same frame. There is a small French company called Drac, they make an AM frame called Chartreuse. Here is a view on the BB area:










Developers of the ISCG 2005 standard knew what they were doing, it seems.


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

My Lapierre Spicy has a press fit BB & ISCG Tabs


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Vorar said:


> Bottlerocket


So Sick


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Developers of the ISCG 2005 standard knew what they were doing, it seems.


that is the exact reason it was created - to be adaptable to all future bb types. dave weagle is no dummy.


----------



## hollowpointhead (Nov 27, 2010)

*My setup*









Thought I'd post my current setup here during these cold months, and here it is  :

Frame: Cannondale Jekyll 2005
Rear Shock: Fox Float RL
Fork: Fox Float rlc 140
Brakes: Shimano XT 
Rotors: Shimano XT
Cassette: Shimano XT
Headset: FSA
Crankset: Shimano Deore (XT waiting for mounting)
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano XT
Handlebars: Pro frs
Stem: Pro xlt
Levers: Shimano XT 
Pedals: Wellgo (XT clipless waitong for mounting)
Seatpost: Cannondale (a longer one on order)
Saddle: Merida tfs
Hubs: Shimano XT
Rims: Shimano XT UST tubeless
Tires: Schwalbe Racing Ralph UST evo

I'm itching to get on the trails but as you can see it's half a meter of snow here in Finland..:madman:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

hollowpointhead said:


> I'm itching to get on the trails but as you can see it's half a meter of snow here in Finland..:madman:


Same thing over here, 2 winters worth of snow fell in under a month.

Hey, aren't your XT brakes (caliper piston seals) leaking in these temperatures?
I filled mine with LHM+, this helps but doesn't cure the problem entirely. We're having lots of leaky Shimanos when winter hits. This happens mostly to 775 and 975 calipers.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Time for a fatty tire


----------



## hollowpointhead (Nov 27, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Same thing over here, 2 winters worth of snow fell in under a month.
> 
> Hey, aren't your XT brakes (caliper piston seals) leaking in these temperatures?
> I filled mine with LHM+, this helps but doesn't cure the problem entirely. We're having lots of leaky Shimanos when winter hits. This happens mostly to 775 and 975 calipers.


Well, so far so good, haven't been riding FS so much during wintertime (I prefer the ass-touch of a hardtail bike when the roads are slicky ), but thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it! :thumbsup:

dogonfr: Yea, fatbikes are quite popular around here, due to the long winter season, especially the puggeys. Unfortunately the availability is very poor right now...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

hollowpointhead said:


> dogonfr: Yea, fatbikes are quite popular around here, due to the long winter season, especially the puggeys. Unfortunately the availability is very poor right now...


Sounds like a new business for you


----------



## masonmax (Dec 11, 2006)

*my ride*

Since the weather won't let me ride I decided to finally post a pic of my rig. I love this bike.

2007 coilair frame (66.5 HA - low and slack!)
Pro II hubs (20mm front, 10mm rear)
Elixir CR brakes (8" front, 6" back)
Race Face Atlas FR bars - uncut
2008 36 Talas
DHX 5.0
X9 shifting and RD
SLX Crank
Kenda Excavators front and rear

I bought the frame for a steal after my Heckler died. It was supposed to be temporary but that was 2 seasons ago. This bike rips. BTW - I can climb with this just as well as with my Heckler. All I need is a travel-adjustable seatpost that will work with my 30.0 seat tube.


----------



## IBMTBN (Nov 17, 2010)

my all mountain beast....2009 GT SANCTION 1.0 all stock except AZONIC handle bar and stem!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

IBMTBN said:


> my all mountain beast....2009 GT SANCTION 1.0 all stock except AZONIC handle bar and stem!


very nice ride!


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

*12,7kg (28ibs)* without E.13 bashring

Cannondale Prophet M size
Headshok Lefty SPV Evolve + custom decals
*
cockpit*
handlebars - Holzfeller 710
stem - Lefty 80mm
grips - foam (now red RF good'n'evil)
seatpost - Thomson Elite
seat - Tioga MC lite Ti
pedals - TIME Alium ♥

*wheels*
front hub - Soul Kozak Racing
rear hub - NS Bikes Coaster Pro
rims - Mavic TXC 3.01 UST (old xm819)
spokes - DT Swiss Comp Black

front tire -Schwalbe NN 2.25 UST
rear tire -Schwalbe RR 2.25 UST
+ Schwalbe Muddy Marry 2,35 at winter

*gears*
shifters - SRAM X.0
front der - Shimano LX x-type
rear der - SRAM X.9 medium 2010
cranks - Truvativ Stylo
rings - E.13 40t + Truvativ 28t
bash- E.13 Supercharger

*brakes* - Magura Louise 160mm


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

2008 Trance X2 (float r shock)

Fork: 2011 Reveation RLT Ti dual air, 15mm maxle. Currently set at 140mm

Wheels: Easton Haven

Brakes: Formula R1, 180mm rotors

Handlebars: FSA Gravity Carbon, 40mm rise 710mm wide

Stem: Scott, 70mm (stolen off of my Genius)

Grips: Ergon GA1 Leichtbau

Seatpost: Thompson Elite

Seat: Fizik Tundra2

Crank: raceface ride, replaced the big ring with a bash

FD: Shimano Deore

RD: Sram X9

Left shifter: Sram X9 (2 speed)

Right shifter: Sram X0

Cassette: SRAM PG-980

Chain: SRAM PC-990

Pedals: Shimano M540

Tires: Kenda Nevegal (have a highroller and crossmark UST to replace them soon)


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Wiewior said:


> *12,7kg (28ibs)* without E.13 bashring
> 
> Cannondale Prophet M size
> Headshok Lefty SPV Evolve + custom decals
> ...


Is that a Prophet or Prophet MX?

Sick bike!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

It'a Prophet, but custom and with team replica paint!  
Only one i could found in 2009 in Europe. Others had lame color or no Lefty. I was searching for it whole year.


----------



## Vorar (Oct 23, 2010)

Frame 2010 Medium Bottlerocket
Fork 2011 36 FLOAT 160 FIT RLC Kashima Coat 
Shock 2011 Foat RP23
STEM Transition Temple Light Stem
HANDLEBAR Cromag OSX
HEADSET Cane Creek XXCII
CRANKSET Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM 170mm
FRONT BRAKE Avid Elixir R 8"
REAR BRAKE Avid Elixir R 6"
TIRE - FRONT Maxxis Minion 26x2.35 60a Foldable
TIRE - REAR Maxxis Minion 26x2.35 60a Foldable
PEDALS StraitLine 
SEATPOST Thompson Elite
SADDLE Traitor DS
GRIPS Lizard Skin Lock On
WHEELSET Mavic 721's with Hope Pro 2 Hubs
REAR SHIFTER SRAM X9
FRONT SHIFTER SRAM X9
REAR DERAILLEUR SRAM X0
FRONT DERAILLEUR Hammerschmidt


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow.
Do you like the Hammerschmidt on BR?


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Specialized Enduro Comp 2010
Extras:
Shimano DX pedals
Sunline Vone 711 low rise
Truvative Holzfeller stem 60mm
Command Post


----------



## Vorar (Oct 23, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Wow.
> Do you like the Hammerschmidt on BR?


It took a while to get used to but yeah I like it. It only raised the price of the final build a couple hundred or so. I don;t think its performance would justify paying full retail. That said it defiantly helps when downhill suddenly turns to uphill. I just don't get stuck anymore.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

*bullit43* what tires are those?


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Specialized Eskar 2.3 you can see it here:thumbsup:


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's my fully coiled out Santa Cruz Butcher that I've built up as more a light freeride bike that still rips going up. I think she's weighing in around 31lb with recent upgrades.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Haus Boss, looks good! What are the drivetrain parts?


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Mostly dynasis XT stuff at the moment, hoping to upgrade the rear derailleur and shifters to SRAM XO in the future. 
Race Face Atlas AM Cranks (24 - 36)
DT Swiss 240s hubs laced to Mavic EN521 wheels- huge weight savings form the stock wheels


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is my first All Mountain bike



Frame: Pink 140mm
Fork: Revelation 150mm
Brake: Ashima pcb, airotor rotors
Transmision: Sram X.0/X.9/XTR/KMC/Truvativ Stylo Carbon 26-36+bash
Wheels: Novatec with Ritchey, and Conti Rubber Queen
Seat post: Kind Shok i900
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR TT
Stem: Truvativ Stylo
Handlebar: Tres Pinner taiat la 680mm
Grips: ESI pink
Pedals Xpedo XMF TT


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

vladxc said:


> Here is my first All Mountain bike...
> Frame: Pink 140mm


Love the pink!

But please put bar plugs on. A few grams in weight can save you $100,000 in hospital bills. Personal experience speaking, and I even had plugs on.

P


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

My AM/FR rig:

2008 Specialized SX Trail I frame
Fox DHX 4.0
Marzocchi 55 TST2
HammerSchmidt cranks
Atomlab Pimplite wheels onCK hubs
Sram XO shifters
Sram X9 rear derailleur
Avid Elixir R brakes (203 front, 185 rear)
Truvativ Boobars
WTB Rocket V saddle


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

What frame is that?



vladxc said:


> Here is my first All Mountain bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

*2011 Tomac Snyper 140*

Sorry for the indoor pics. Just got it built up and haven't gotten to break it in yet. It's been like 5 degrees with a ton of snow recently. New frame is sweet though. Can't wait to get it out.


















2011 Tomac Snyper 140 with Fox RP23 BV
2009 RockShox Revelation PUSHed with 20mm Maxle Lite
Sun Ringle Charger Pro wheelset
Bontrager XR4 Expert TLR front, Bontrager XR2 Expert TLR rear tires tubeless with some Stan's goo
Shimano SLX brakes with Alligator rotors
Shimano SLX crankset with SMAC pedals
SRAM X9 shifters
SRAM X9 rear derailleur
SRAM PG-990 cassette
SRAM PC-991 CrossStep chain
Shimano XT front derailleur
Thomson X4 stem
Deity Dirty 30 bars
ODI Rogue grips with Transition end caps
Rockshox Reverb seatpost with Straitline clamp
WTB Pure V SLT saddle


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Sorry for the indoor pics. Just got it built up and haven't gotten to break it in yet. It's been like 5 degrees with a ton of snow recently. New frame is sweet though. Can't wait to get it out.
> 
> 2011 Tomac Snyper 140 with Fox RP23 BV
> 2009 RockShox Revelation PUSHed with 20mm Maxle Lite
> ...


Very Very Nice!!


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Mr.P said:


> Love the pink!
> 
> But please put bar plugs on. A few grams in weight can save you $100,000 in hospital bills. Personal experience speaking, and I even had plugs on.
> 
> P


I've mounted them before the first ride, but I was to excited to put them and I've made the photo without.

Regarding the shock pressure. I have a RP23 and I am 70 kg (around 160lbs). It's normal to use the shock with a 165-170psi? I feel it a bit soft with a lower pressure and at 165psi I can hear something like the oil inside. It's that normal too? The shock is new...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Sorry for the indoor pics. Just got it built up and haven't gotten to break it in yet. It's been like 5 degrees with a ton of snow recently. New frame is sweet though. Can't wait to get it out.
> 
> 2011 Tomac Snyper 140 with Fox RP23 BV
> 2009 RockShox Revelation PUSHed with 20mm Maxle Lite
> ...


I was just looking at that same wheelset. Was it pretty easy to mount up the tires and get them to seal?


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Dan0930 said:


> What frame is that?


HaiBike TrailStar 2009


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I was just looking at that same wheelset. Was it pretty easy to mount up the tires and get them to seal?


With the Bontrager TLR tires it was really easy with a compressor. They seated right away and haven't leaked any air at all. It helps that the Bontrager TLR tires go on tight. I didn't get a chance to try a floor pump because they put the tires on for me at the shop where I bought them. He had them on in minutes and there was no seepage. It looked really simple and stupid quick, unlike some of the tubeless conversions I've tried. I don't think there was a single drop of Stan's anywhere. None even leaked out from the beads while seating. They seem like they'll be really nice, but I have zero ride time on them so far.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

vladxc said:


> I've mounted them before the first ride, but I was to excited to put them and I've made the photo without.
> 
> Regarding the shock pressure. I have a RP23 and I am 70 kg (around 160lbs). It's normal to use the shock with a 165-170psi? I feel it a bit soft with a lower pressure and at 165psi I can hear something like the oil inside. It's that normal too? The shock is new...


Roughly 1 psi per pound of weight is normal for a starting point. Most people just set the psi based on the amount of sag. Most people run about 25% sag. Then you can move the pressure around a little up or down to fine tune to what feels best to you.

As far as the oil sound, and air shock will make a wshhhh sound when moving up or down. Dont know if thats exactly what your hearing, but they arent always silent.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

dkbikes4life said:


> Roughly 1 psi per pound of weight is normal for a starting point. Most people just set the psi based on the amount of sag. Most people run about 25% sag. Then you can move the pressure around a little up or down to fine tune to what feels best to you.
> 
> As far as the oil sound, and air shock will make a wshhhh sound when moving up or down. Dont know if thats exactly what your hearing, but they arent always silent.


With this pressure (165 psi for 70kg) I have the 25% sag, but I have the feeling that it reaches the bottom really easy as the rubber seal that is indicating how much the shock worked, or the sag is almost at the end... I didn't feel that is kicking the bottom, but is normal? I am asking because at the DT Swiss XR Carbon I am running 55psi... but as far as I've heard the Fox RP23 is a High pressure rear shock...


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a RP2 on my bike and it blows throught the travel easily too. There is a shim mod you can do to them, but I have not tried it yet. I'm going to today. It reduces the volume of air in the shock so the pressure ramps up quicker as it goes through the travel.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe you can explain me more? Or maybe I can find something like a tutorial somewhere? 

The only thing is that I don't know the maximum air pressure recomanded for the RP23 or what pressure should I inflate it so when I am a bit more aggressive not to damage it because it was to soft, but I don't wanna have it to stiff and not to work on small bumps.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's my AM(I hope) set up.









Specs:
Size: Medium
Bars: Deity Dirty 30
Brakeset: Shimano XT/Ashima Air Rotors
Cassette: Undecided, but I have a 9spd Dura Ace installed for the time being.
Cranks: Truvativ Descendant
Fork: X-Fusion HLR
Grips: Deity Enoki
Headset: Cane Creek ZS-3/FSA Orbit Z 1.5R
Pedals: HT AIR
Rear D: Sram X9
Saddle: Nuke Proof Plasma
Shifter: Sram X9
Stem: Straitline SSC 50mm
Tyres: Continental Rubber Queen 2.2
Wheels: Spank Subrosa w Hope Pro II
Extras: E13 LG1+, E13 Guide Ring 34T, Mucky Nutz Bender Fender 2.0, misc ti bolts


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sick Spitfire. :thumbsup:


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey nice Bender Fender, I just got one of those


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> Here's my AM(I hope) set up.


A virtual pimping tour huh  
Oh I manage to use up the travel on the Vengeance finally!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sick spitfire!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Very nice build.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

*My BMC*





















Yeah its a Suntour Epicon not bad for 200 Euro I will replace it soon as I have the cash.


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is my stinky finaklly done. The new heaqdset matches the frame perfectly

Frame: Kona Stinky Deluxe Frame with D.O.P.E. System
Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Rear Coil Shock
Fork: Marzocchi 66 RC3 Titanium 180mm
Brakes: Shimano XT Hydraulic 
Rotors: Alligator Windcutter 8"
Cassette: Sram X0 11-32 
Headset: FSA Orbit MX Sealed
Chain: Sram P-971 
Crankset: Shimano Saint
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint
Shifters: Shimano Saint
Grips: Lizard Skinz Logo Lock On Grips
Handlebars: Raceface Duece 31.8 XC
Stem: Spank Royala Stem
Levers: Shimano XT 
Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet
Seatpost: RaceFace Evolve DH
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race FR
Spokes: DT Swiss 14G
Hubs: Azonic Outlaw
Rims: Azonic Outlaw
Tires: WTB Wolverine Race


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Sick bike.... the extra heavy duty side of AM



Prostreet513 said:


> Here is my stinky finaklly done. The new heaqdset matches the frame perfectly
> 
> Frame: Kona Stinky Deluxe Frame with D.O.P.E. System
> Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Rear Coil Shock
> ...


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ray Lee said:


> Sick bike.... the extra heavy duty side of AM


Here is my normal AM ride


----------



## kiwimtber (Mar 23, 2006)

My new ride. Have some upgrade plans in the works...


----------



## dethzep (Jan 15, 2011)

just got this back together


* Frame Size & Color: Large specialized fsrxc just painted it gunmetal with bloody letters. broke my x-link recently and got one that matches the rest perfectly.
* Fork: nixon manitou super 145mm
* Brakes: avid code
* Cranks: profile racing
* Front Derailleur: truvativ shift guide
* Rear Derailleur: shimano xt 
* Pedals: eastern
* Stem: race face d2
* Handlebar: deity 
* Seatpost: thompson setback
* Saddle: wtb comfort or something
* Bottom Bracket: s&m
* Cassette: shimano
* Headset: king
* Grips: chumba
* Front Tire: kenda excavator
* Front Rim: bombshell fatboy
* Front Hub/Skewer: bombshell 20mm
* Rear Tire: speacialized roller/ evil twin roller
* Rear Rim: bombshell fatboy 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: bombshell/ shimano


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

dethzep said:


> * Cranks: profile racing


How easy/complicated were the Profiles to fit and did you use a BMX type bb or external bearing one?


----------



## dethzep (Jan 15, 2011)

Very easy actually. The spindles are interchangeable with many different types of bottom brackets, from internal to external. Setting up the driveline is also very easy with the ability to add/remove spacers.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Now running 2x9 with e.13 Heim 2 and Turbocharger bash.


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Now running 2x9 with e.13 Heim 2 and Turbocharger bash.


 Still looks new, never ridden :ciappa: should have come down this way, had a good 13.5 mile ride in Waterton, no Colo trail however still had tons of snow and only 1 set of foot prints and I was all alone.:crazy:


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

2008 Giant Reign 0 Size small
2010 Revelation Race 150 maxle
2010 Fox RP23
Crossmax XL wheels/trail kings UST
XO grip, XO rear, XT front and cranks, XTR cass and chain
Hayes Stroker Trails, alligator rotors
Giant contact seat post and bars, Sunline stem 50mm
Selle an-atomica saddle
This is my first MTB and I love it!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

motochick said:


> 2008 Giant Reign 0 Size small
> 2010 Revelation Race 150 maxle
> 2010 Fox RP23
> Crossmax XL wheels/trail kings UST
> ...


Nice! Go get it girl!


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Updated here


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Giant is the best


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

jpeters said:


> Giant is the best


???:skep:


----------



## TheGreatestBob (Jan 23, 2011)

*The Force is with this one...*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium, Grey/Carbon
* Fork: Fox TALAS 32 R
* Brakes: XT
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 3 (sucks)
* Stem: Thompson Elite X4
* Handlebar: Ritchey Pro Rizer
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: FIZIK Gobi XM 
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT 11-34t, 9-Speed
* Headset: FSA 
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: 26"x 2.3 Kenda Nevgal
* Front Rim: Mavic XM-719
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT
* Rear Tire: 26"x 2.1 Kenda Nevgal
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM-719
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XT
* Weight: 27.5 lbs.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

TheGreatestBob said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Medium, Grey/Carbon
> * Fork: Fox TALAS 32 R
> * Brakes: XT
> * Cranks: XT
> ...


Just because CB calls their pedals "candy", your not actually supposed to suck on them... :nono:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bullit43 said:


> ???:skep:


I'm sure he meant Andre:thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

highdelll said:


> I'm sure he meant Andre:thumbsup:


Negative Ghostrider...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Negative Ghostrider...


hd had it right


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

not the best picture but here it is:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Beefy lookin'. Nice.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

HowMaybesGo said:


> not the best picture but here it is:


shot of the bar?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I like the looks of that Giant How do you like it ?


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

jpeters said:


> I like the looks of that Giant How do you like it ?


i'm going to assume you were talking to me  i like it a lot actually. it's 28lbs so pedaling up is easy, takes jumps and drops great, and going downhill on it is a blast. had some chain hop issues when i first got it but after going 1x9 and shortening the chain it's solid. it is my do it all bike and hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## phour19 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Here is my ride*

07 SC Heckler


----------



## Carlita (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is my 2005 Santa Cruz Heckler

SC Heckler size small
Marzocchi Bomber Z.5 fork, Progressive Suspension 5th Element rear shock
Chris King hubs laced onto Mavic x.317 Disc rims
Chris King headset, Easton Monkey Lite carbon handlebar, Bontrager stem
Shimano XT hydro brakes, Shimano LX 2x9 shifters
Shimano XTR rear and front derailleurs
Race Face Prodigy crankset
Thomson Elite seatpost, Selle Italia Flite saddle

This bike has taken a beating over the years that I have been riding it, it always comes back for more. 25 and change lbs weight and built to be abused :madman:


----------



## eiri (Oct 11, 2009)

*Genius 10 2010*

Yet an update of my bike:





































Frame: Scott Genius HMX carbon 
Vork: Fox 32 Talas RL; 15mm as; 150-130-110mm + lockout 
Shock: Scott Equalizer 2; 150-90mm + lockout 
Remote system: Scott Twinloc
Headset: Ritchey Pro 1 1/8"; semi integrated; 44/50mm
Grips: Crankbrothers Cobalt foam orange lockon (iodine)
Handlebar: Ritchey Carbon WCS 20mm Rise; OS / 660 mm
Stem: Crankbrothers Iodine 2 80mm 1-1/8" OS / 31.8mm 6°
Topcap: Extralite orange
Derailleur rear: SRAM X-0; orange; medium cage; 27 Speed
Derailleur front: Shimano XTR FD-M970 E-Type
Shifters: SRAM X-0 Trigger; orange
Breaks: Avid Elixir CR MAG Carbon
Brake rotors: Avid G3 Cleansweap 185/185mm Rotor, Centerlock
Crankset: Truvativ Noir 3.3 orange, Blackspire chainrings
Bottom bracket: Truvativ GPX Lite 73 mm
Pedals: Crankbrothers Candy 4Ti red
Saddle: Fizik Tundra Carbon
Seatpost: RockShox Reverb 31.6/380mm
Wheelset DT Swiss DT Swiss Tricon XM1550 15mm/10mm 
Tires: Geax Barro Mountain 2.3 met Joe's Noflat/Stans Sealant
Chain: KMC 9 SL
Cassette: SRAM PG 990 11-34 T orange


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Man that skott is nice !!


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Eiri* How do you find the Reverb seat post?


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

jpeters said:


> Man that skott is nice !!


needs orange wheels.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Added a new bashguard since I last posted


----------



## eiri (Oct 11, 2009)

brad72 said:


> *Eiri* How do you find the Reverb seat post?


The Reverb is great. It does not raise as quick as a GravityDropper, but who needs that? Too short to have a really good review, but acts as well as expected.


----------



## onelove1240 (Mar 12, 2008)

*my 2010 Remedy 8*

Frame Size & Color:19.5'' black
* Fork:2010 36 Float
* Brakes:-
* Cranks:XT 175mm
* Front Derailleur:none
* Rear Derailleur:XT mid cage
* Pedals:-
* Stem:Truvative 40mm
* Handlebar:BOOBAR
* Seatpost:Thomson Elite
* Saddle:SGC
* Bottom Bracket:XT
* Cassette:XT 11-32
* Headset:Cane Creek
* Grips:Sunline (thick)
* Front Tire:Intense 909 2.35
* Front Rim:Nuke Proof
* Front Hub/Skewer:Nuke Proof
* Rear Tire:Intense 909 2.35
* Rear Rim:Nuke Proof
* Rear Hub/Skewer trek skewer
* Weight I think like 29 to 30 ish ?

Threw on an old brake and set of pedals just to see how it was going to ride.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Replaced my earlier spicy with this.....


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

vikingboy said:


> Replaced my earlier spicy with this.....


Dang! what a sweet Enduro!!! Saw your build thread and with those parts I was shocked the grand total hit 29lbs. I know your tires are heavy, but maybe you should try another scale??? 

The Monarch Plus RC3 sounds like it's gonna be incredible, Nice ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got a hanging scale and got a weight on the Snyper. I was pleasantly surprised to find it right at 31 lbs with the Reverb, real tires, and no weight weenie parts.


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Just got a hanging scale and got a weight on the Snyper. I was pleasantly surprised to find it right at 31 lbs with the Reverb, real tires, and no weight weenie parts.]


Baecker - How do you like the SunRingle Charger Pros? Do you like the engagement? How do they hold up? I am thinking about picking up a pair.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

davemk said:


> Baecker - How do you like the SunRingle Charger Pros? Do you like the engagement? How do they hold up? I am thinking about picking up a pair.


The engagement is a lot quicker than I expected. It's quicker than I'll ever need. They're not I9/King/Hadley fast, but they're faster than anything I've ever used. Then again, that's a fairly low concern for me as long as engagement is decent. They setup tubeless really damn easy with the Bontrager TLR tires (2.2 XR4 front/2.1 XR2 rear is an awesome setup, BTW). I haven't had much time on them yet, but the few rides I have had were promising. They're light, accelerate quickly, and seem pretty stout as well. I like them much better than the Easton Havocs I had on previously (which have since moved to my hardtail). I don't have a long term ride report on them, but they're great so far. I'm told the rear hub should be easy to service as well.

There's a pro review of them here on MTBR that's more of a longterm review and has some good info.
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/sun-ringle-charger-pro-review/

Bike Radar liked them too.
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/wheel-sets/product/charger-pro-am-wheelset-39895

Here's another review I found.
http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/sun-ringle-charger-pro-mtb-wheelset-review/


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Am I "all mountain" or "some mountain"?


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> Am I "all mountain" or "some mountain"?


Let see some pics of how you ride it and then we can better answer that question.

J


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Just posted this up in the SC Forum, but couldn't resist adding to the stash over here. Specs are tentative, but for now I am just wishing the snow would disappear.. Stoked!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

edray said:


> Just posted this up in the SC Forum, but couldn't resist adding to the stash over here. Specs are tentative, but for now I am just wishing the snow would disappear.. Stoked!
> ]


Nice Nomad, dig matching bike colors!  what resort is that?


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks! That is Seven Springs, PA. They've got some fun stuff going on up there.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

7 Springs is great and the newer stuff they have been adding is just what it needed (rocks, drops and some wood features)



edray said:


> Thanks! That is Seven Springs, PA. They've got some fun stuff going on up there.


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

My medium Santacruz Carbon Nomad thanks to Fernando and Curtis of Bicycle Emporium for building the bike.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

p0r0y said:


> My medium Santacruz Carbon Nomad thanks to Fernando and Curtis of Bicycle Emporium for building the bike.


Haha Touche p0r0y. That is beautiful. Any more pics?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

p0r0y said:


> My medium Santacruz Carbon Nomad thanks to Fernando and Curtis of Bicycle Emporium for building the bike.


that looks like pretty poor cable routing.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Here is my Chumba VF2 with some new modifications.....

















Changes made:
Straight post for Adjustable Post
9spd rear for 10spd rear 12-36
Front chainrings from triple to double 26-38 
wider bars 
This bike is ever evolving to a nicer bike


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

rsullivan said:


> Here is my Chumba VF2 with some new modifications.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chumba?

BLECH (nice bikes, but the owner is a Dbag)


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

laxman2001 said:


> Chumba?
> 
> BLECH (nice bikes, but the owner is a Dbag)


If you don't have anything nice to say, why say it?


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

laxman2001 said:


> Chumba?
> 
> BLECH (nice bikes, but the owner is a Dbag)


And a Dbag post.

P


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Berkley said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say, why say it?


because its the internet?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

free speech for the dumb


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

I've VERY sure there are several other threads for people to go argue about Chumba stuff, lets keep this thread from exploding with lameness and stay on topic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet.

Very nice.



p0r0y said:


> My medium Santacruz Carbon Nomad thanks to Fernando and Curtis of Bicycle Emporium for building the bike.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Keep the teeny comments to yourselves or go take it out on the playground. 

Back on topic...

Loving the bikes! But I will have to agree that the cable routing on the, Nomad, is wrong.


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

Uly said:


> Sweeeeeeeet.
> 
> Very nice.


Thanks!



> Keep the teeny comments to yourselves or go take it out on the playground.
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> Loving the bikes! But I will have to agree that the cable routing on the, Nomad, is wrong.


Fix thanks.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

saturnine said:


> that looks like pretty poor cable routing.


WOW That is pretty poor routing. He gave the shop props too. Oh well.
Nice bike though.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

p0r0y said:


> Fix thanks.


:thumbsup: gj! Now ride the **** out of it. I want to see dirty pictures in the future!!


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's my RFX :thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My sxtrail in AM mode.


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

It's been a few years since I've been active here, but I just picked up a new rig...All Mountain of course...and I wanted to show it off.

Gone are my days of full downhill and freeriding...time to embrace a new way to get out onto the trails and enjoy being on the mountain without the risk of the frequent emergency room visits and 6 - 8 week recovery times.

Here's it is: My 2010 Norco Faze 1

90% stock, with just the addition of a Marz Rocco rear shock and a Marz Marathon fork.

I'll have better, more detailed, photos coming soon.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that bike is sick. but rr's? really?


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Those will be my first change...
This was a Marzocchi DEMO bike, that only had a handful of rides.
I'm definitely not a fan of the RR's...and the sidewalls are already showing bad wear.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ModifiedArmy said:


> Those will be my first change...
> This was a Marzocchi DEMO bike, that only had a handful of rides.
> I'm definitely not a fan of the RR's...and the sidewalls are already showing bad wear.


zocchis making the marathon again? sick. i love the way that bike looks. ps: those are my favorite grips ever.


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

99% complete, just couldn't wait to get it posted up done:










Right after I took the pic I finally found the right brake adapter for the front and got it mounted up. Last and final part I am waiting for is the new chain which accidentally got shipped to my old address and now I have to go find it :madman:

Oh yeah, I have a Fox RP2 on the way, it should be here thursday to replace the shite one that I mounted, even though it seems to work fine for now.

Spec:
'06 IH Warrior Pro size L
Marz Z.1 FR 150mm, 20mm thru
5th element air shock 
ea30 seatpost
cheap sette saddle which is the most comfortable one I own
FSA Gravity Gap bars (710mm) and cranks (32t)
Blackspire Ring God Bashguard
x.9 shifter + RD
SRAM 970 cassette
Sun Single Track rims + norco hubs + DT Swiss spokes
Shimano Deore Hydro brakes, 210 gator wavy rotor front, 185 avid back rotor. (These are the brakes that can use mineral oil)
Cheap but bomb proof sette lock on grips
Hussefelt 50mm stem
Easton integrated headset (this part gave me the most confusion/frustration/headache)
Cheap bmx pedals

All on a super tight budget.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

lumberj4ck said:


> Easton integrated headset (this part gave me the most confusion/frustration/headache)


why? didnt the bearings basically just drop in?


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Haha yeah, once I finally got the right type of headset. Some fellow forum members swore to me that I had a 1.5" head tube so I double measured it (=44mm ID), hesitated, and went ahead and bought a 1.5" stem, headset, and fork. Didn't fit. It took a LOT of searching to find out what I really had - an integrated headset, but not just any ordinary one (if there is such a thing), I had to find one that was 44mm OD. Oh well, it works now.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

lumberj4ck said:


> Haha yeah, once I finally got the right type of headset. Some fellow forum members swore to me that I had a 1.5" head tube so I double measured it (=44mm ID), hesitated, and went ahead and bought a 1.5" stem, headset, and fork. Didn't fit. It took a LOT of searching to find out what I really had - an integrated headset, but not just any ordinary one (if there is such a thing), I had to find one that was 44mm OD. Oh well, it works now.


hahaha that sucks. but you can just pop the bearings into your head tube which is nice.


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

but it's in pieces at the moment waiting for things to spruce it up... more carbon is always a good thing...


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

my b, I'll have to condense and upload the pics... so much for the excitement.


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

lumberj4ck said:


> 99% complete, just couldn't wait to get it posted up done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to run the same bash and a Jump-stop (when I first mover to 1x9), didn't hold the chain on very well so moved to a closed system (LG1+), but I really loved more the clean look of that set-up! I think it just looks nice and clean without any backplates/tensioners/tacos or such..


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

I did promise some better photos of my new rig... NORCO Faze 1

And here you go;























































The bike has been amazing so far... and for under $1500 it's the best bike I've ever purchased complete. I honestly don't think I'll be changing anything any time soon unless something breaks. I've contemplated a slightly shorter stem, but I'll wait until after I get a few climbs in so I have a better chance to realize the differences. I'm also not certain if the Crank Brothers Candy SL's will remain a permanent fixture, but I have a few other pedal options in the garage. (this is my first time ever clipping in)

I'll be back to post a better review after a few rides.
I may have some photos and video to share as well.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ModifiedArmy said:


> I did promise some better photos of my new rig... NORCO Faze 1
> 
> And here you go;
> 
> ...


It looks odd to see a long and lean XC/trail bike like that with the seat tipped back like a dirt jump bike?


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Call it a habit,... or preference... but it just feels comfortable to me that way.

All of my other bikes have been long travel, freeride/downhill, set ups... or hard tail, dirt jump/park/urban bikes.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ModifiedArmy, for under $1500 that's a steal of Gargantuan proportions!

On your photos, it looks like the rear brake hose is going to rub on both the seat tube and the rocker arm.. and the headtube area shows signs of front derailer housing rubbing on it already.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

comeon modified, better pics but wheres the better rubber?


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

b-kul said:


> comeon modified, better pics but wheres the better rubber?


Some people like Schwables.

I, for example, think Rocket Rons aren't half bad.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> Some people like Schwables.
> 
> I, for example, think Rocket Rons aren't half bad.


i like schwables, some of the best tires out there. its just a joke between us.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Update: Just added brand new DaVinci cranks, new X-king tires, new saddle, new bashguard.....AND IT JUST GOT STOLEN!!!!! I HATE bike thieves!!!!



motochick said:


> 2008 Giant Reign 0 Size small
> 2010 Revelation Race 150 maxle
> 2010 Fox RP23
> Crossmax XL wheels/trail kings UST
> ...


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

motochick said:


> Update: Just added brand new DaVinci cranks, new X-king tires, new saddle, new bashguard.....AND IT JUST GOT STOLEN!!!!! I HATE bike thieves!!!!


:madman:  :cryin: :sad:

That sucks. Sorry for your loss. I hope your insurance company takes care of you.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motochick said:


> Update: Just added brand new DaVinci cranks, new X-king tires, new saddle, new bashguard.....AND IT JUST GOT STOLEN!!!!! I HATE bike thieves!!!!


They wanted your saddle :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Hope you get the bike back. That **** is ****ed up.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

How many peoples bikes get stolen it the UK cant you get insurance for the bike?? And what locks are you all using you can get some dam good locks for the bikes I know its expensive and heavy but worth It for a good bike. Another question why would you leave a 2000 to 3000 bike out side a lone for more than 5 min.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

*First real AM setup*

2004 Cannondale Jekyll- only thing stock is the frame :thumbsup:

Specs:
Cannondale Jekyll Frame
Manitou Minute 2 fork
Magura Marta hydro's
Chris King Headset
Chris King Iso Disc Hubs (Front and rear)
ZTR 355 tubeless wheels. (awesome)
Continental Mountain king 2.2 rear, WTB prowler MX 2.3 front
Fox float RL w/ pro pedal
Salsa bits (skewers, headset cap, seat clamp)
Thomson seatpost
Specialized saddle
Santa Cruz Peaty grip
XTR rear
LX front
XTR shifters
Scram chain
Easton Monkey lite CF handle bars
Kore Elite stem

All in at 28.85 lbs :thumbsup:

This thing bombs....love it! Its so fast.

Pics


----------



## Nicolai Helius Ac (Dec 10, 2010)

*My Enduro*


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice bike you got all the best parts. What brakes are those on the specialized?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

how do you like the cyphon?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'll be getting a 2011 36 float this week for my 09 enduro. how do you like the ride with it up front?


----------



## eiri (Oct 11, 2009)

Nicolai Helius Ac said:


> My Enduro


Perhaps I'm wrong, but is this a Specialized? Maybe some more photo's would help


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

eiri said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong, but is this a Specialized? Maybe some more photo's would help


UM, the photo's are right there...


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

stiingya said:


> UM, the photo's are right there...


I am sensing some sarcasm on tha guys part.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

stiingya said:


> UM, the photo's are right there...


lol. sarcasm fail.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

*My AM Build.*

---


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Fixed picture above.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

2008 Ironhorse 6point6
Deity Phantom Stem and Dirty Thirty rise bars
Race Face Diabolus DH Post
WTB Power V saddle
2010 Marzocchi TST2 Air 55 (160mm travel, 20mm thru axle)
2008 Fox DHX 5.0 Shock (Stock w/frame)
2008 Avid Codes (185mm f/r)
2008 Azonic Outlaw Wheelset (12mm thru axle rear)
Kenda Nevegal DH Stick-E Tries (2.5 Front, 2.35 Rear, Brand new on rear, front has been ridden twice)
Demolition Sealed Platform Pedals
2008 Sram X-9 Shifters/Derailleurs
2008 FSA Gravity Mega EXO Cranks w/E-13 Dually Bash Guard
ODI Rogue Lock Grips
Cane Creek Headset


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Just built this guy around brand new 2010 Cannondale RZ 140 Three frame I got on ebay. Haven't had any rides on it yet. 

















frame: 2010 RZ 140 Three
front shock: 2010 Lefty Max 140 PBR carbon
rear shock: RS Monarch 3.3 (stock)
handlebar: FSA K-Force riser carbon
grips: Odi Rogue
shifter: Shimano Saint
derailleur: Shimano Saint short cage
cable/jacket: Jagware Ripcord full lengh
crankset: Truvativ Stylo (stock) + BBG bashwich
pedals: Shimano XTR
front hub: Woodman LFY
rear hub: Hope Pro 2
rims: Stan's Notubes ZTR Flow
spokes: DT Swiss comp double-butted
front tire: Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 UST
rear tire: Conti Trail King 2.2 UST
brakes: Formula Oro K24 180 mm f/r
seatpost: FSA FR 270 (stock)
clamp: Thomson
seat: Prologo VertigoMax (stock)
chain: KMC X9SL-Ti
tubeless system: Stan's yellow tape and sealant (holds pressure without sealant)
weight: 27.11 lbs


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad Knees said:


> Here you go.


Real nice that.

Can i ask what size it is?


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: Felt Redemption Team
* Fork: Marzocchi 55 ATA
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
* Cranks: Shimano SLX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow
* Pedals: Eggbeater C
* Stem: FSA
* Handlebar: Felt
* Seatpost: Easton EA 30
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollow tech II
* Cassette: SRAM
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: ODI Lock on
* Front Tire: WTB VelociRaptor 2.15
* Front Rim: Transition Revolution 32
* Front Hub/Skewer: Trensition Revolution 32
* Rear Tire: WTB VelociRaptor 
* Rear Rim: Transition Revolution 32
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Transition revolution 32
* Weight: 34lbs


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CraptacularOne said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Felt Redemption Team
> * Fork: Marzocchi 55 ATA
> * Brakes: Avid Juicy 7
> * Cranks: Shimano SLX
> ...


Nice color combo! I knew Jim Felt, a long time ago.


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Nice color combo! I knew Jim Felt, a long time ago.


Thanks! I was going to go with an all black look, but when I saw those red Revolution's I had to have them. Got a great deal on them too which didn't hurt. It gives the bike a nice look I think. I'm thinking about getting a red saddle to compliment the wheels but haven't found anything I really like yet.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

arcticrobot said:


> Just built this guy around brand new 2010 Cannondale RZ 140 Three frame I got on ebay. Haven't had any rides on it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats gotta be the first cdale ive ever seen that made me go damn, thats nice.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine, 10 RM Altitude 70RSL, cant wait to ride it... Not nearly as burly as some rides here, but hopefully itll hold up well


----------



## imfullerRVA (Sep 7, 2010)

07 Giant Reign. Finally got all my parts dialed for the singletrack in Virginia, lovin' it!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

'09 enduro
'11 fox float 36 rlc
'09 formula the one
'09 atlas am 170mm cranks
'09 atlas fr bars @ 730mm
'09 lg1+
'10 sram pg990
'10 x.0 short cage with kcnc jockey wheel
x.0 shifter
fox rp23 h/v
thomson post
ragley cheeky saddle
wellgo mg1 ti pedals
chris king headset
chris king/xm819 bolt-on wheelset with alloy nipples
schwalbe nobby nic 2.4 setup tubeless
kmc x9 sl
renthal ultralite chainring
sunline v.one stem (in the mail)
generic lock on grips


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

My Spicy - Hope/Stans, XTR cranks, Saint brakes, KS post.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's my Turner RFX


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

honourablegeorge said:


> My Spicy - Hope/Stans, XTR cranks, Saint brakes, KS post.


seeing stock photos of the new xtr i was kinda like mehhh, but seeing them on a bike they look sick!


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

honourablegeorge said:


> My Spicy - Hope/Stans, XTR cranks, Saint brakes, KS post.


Nice looking bike!
Are the cable guides for the seat post stock or something you installed?


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

b-kul said:


> seeing stock photos of the new xtr i was kinda like mehhh, but seeing them on a bike they look sick!


Yeah - although the big ring is an awfully nice thing to leave stuck in a box someplace.


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

Jet Fuel said:


> Nice looking bike!
> Are the cable guides for the seat post stock or something you installed?


They're stick on guides - https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19014


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

honourablegeorge said:


> Yeah - although the big ring is an awfully nice thing to leave stuck in a box someplace.


yeah, the silver looks like more of a matte finish in your photo, not cheesy like i thought it would look.


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

b-kul said:


> yeah, the silver looks like more of a matte finish in your photo, not cheesy like i thought it would look.


It's probably not all that clean in the pic, but yeah, it's closer to a brushed finish than a full on shiny chrome.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

My Rune. Lovin' it.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

darkslide18 said:


> My Rune. Lovin' it.


Nice dude, still on one my favorites on the forum. I just noticed the way you ran your seatpost cable, interesting, haven't seen anyone else doing that.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I ran mine like that when I first got the KS post too...just swapped in new cable and went the top tube route...also took out the noodle...WAY better.

Here is the latest pic of my bike...snowed here a week or so ago and thought I would go out and enjoy it a bit...










I will try and get some better pics soon.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

missoularider said:


> Nice dude, still on one my favorites on the forum. I just noticed the way you ran your seatpost cable, interesting, haven't seen anyone else doing that.


Thanks. Im really enjoying the bike. Im considering selling the Float for a 180 Talas. As far as the cable routing for the seatpost I actually got the idea off of FM's bike over in the Banshee Forum.










I tried the top tube method. Didn't like it. I tried stick on cable guides but they didn't work too well on an anodized frame. I just spent a butt load of money on the bike so I did not really want to slap a bunch of zip ties on it either. Also when the post was dropped the cable would end up about an inch above the tire. No Go. With this method the cable drops to the side and behind the BB. It isn't touching anything. Works better IMOP.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

DAMN that is a sick ride! how you finding the kashima?


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Updated with 1x9 setup and new wheelset... Now 11,80 kg / 26.0 lb.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

darkslide18 said:


> Thanks. Im really enjoying the bike. Im considering selling the Float for a 180 Talas.


Talaa?
What, you gonna make some OreO vids or something?

Considering all the **** you threw at adjustable travel when I was looking at a fork...


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

laxman2001 said:


> Talaa?
> What, you gonna make some OreO vids or something?
> 
> Considering all the **** you threw at adjustable travel when I was looking at a fork...


Yes, adjustable travel for your 120mm (even running 140) bike is a little redundant. Im running 160 with a raked out front end with the angleset. May switch from the -1.5 cup to the -1.0 cup. See how that works out.


----------



## terrassabike (Feb 26, 2007)

My AM:


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Some of the bikes that I currently own or have owned that fall into this category


































































I'm in the process of building a Reign right now. All I need is rims, spokes, a chain and pedals. I'll post up as soon as it's assembled. The goal is to be sub 27lbs with a height adjust post, 2x9 gearing and 2.35 tires.

-Kevin


----------



## Thyago (Mar 7, 2011)

Caloi Neo 2.4

* Frame Size & Color: Kinesis 18 Black & White
* Fork: Dart 2 120mm
* Brakes: Single Digit 7 V-Brake
* Cranks: Acera
* Front Derailleur: Altus
* Rear Derailleur: Alivio
* Pedals: Wellgo
* Stem: FSA XC 140
* Handlebar: FSA XC 190
* Seatpost: FSA SL 250
* Saddle: Velo Plush
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: Alivio
* Headset: FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro
* Grips: Kraton
* Front Tire: Maxxis Holy Holler
* Front Rim: Vzan Action
* Front Hub/Skewer: Alivio
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Holy Holler
* Rear Rim:Vzan Action
* Rear Hub/Skewer : Alivo
* Weight : 13,2 Kg


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Great start, Thyago! Dirty pictures are the best pictures.


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

Also posted in the knolly forum. New ride coming together. The brakes are being changed for a set of hope brakes, should be picking it up next week.


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

erringtonnc said:


> Also posted in the knolly forum. New ride coming together. The brakes are being changed for a set of hope brakes, should be picking it up next week.


Nice! I have a 2010 Endorphin frame hanging in my garage. Im working on getting the rest of the parts together. I should have it up and running within the next couple of months.

J


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks. Initially I was less than happy about the color but it was the only 2010 medium left. I must say that I like it. I am going with a hope X2 brakeset and will change the saddle for a black saddle. I haven't had a full suspension bike in a few years and am looking forward hitting the trails on the endo.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

29lbs of beefiness. :thumbsup: I had a MRP chain guide but going to use that on a AM HT build. Ordered a BBG and jump stop as a replacement. Also plan on getting Azonic 420 flats.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

erringtonnc said:


> Also posted in the knolly forum. New ride coming together. The brakes are being changed for a set of hope brakes, should be picking it up next week.


That seat tube angle has to be a record! 

Now that dropper posts are reliable I wonder if Knolly should look into interrupted seat tubes...?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I saw that STA and I immediately thought of the Kona Operator:










WANT


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

stiingya said:


> That seat tube angle has to be a record!
> 
> Now that dropper posts are reliable I wonder if Knolly should look into interrupted seat tubes...?


Well, maybe not everybody wants to pay for a dropper seat post.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well, maybe not everybody wants to pay for a dropper seat post.


Perhaps, but since a Knolly frame costs more than an average full mountain bike purchase I'm thinking the majority of Knolly customers are not "primarily" concerned with cost...  As someone with long legs but not a super long torso I'd probably have a harder time with fit on a frame with that kind of SA. But I'm sure if your average than it's fine.

It's an awesome bike, and the "effective" SA is still 73+/- depending on the fork. But it sure seems that most other trail/AM bikes with similar seat tube angles in the past have gotten a fair amount of negative feedback. (good for DH/FR it seems)

It obviously works for them and their customers! :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

stiingya said:


> That seat tube angle has to be a record!












the imp will win that war every day of the week.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

saturnine said:


> the imp will win that war every day of the week.


Looks like a winner, but again FR/DH bike, slack SA is acceptable cause your never supposed to run it fully extended...


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

stiingya said:


> That seat tube angle has to be a record!
> 
> Now that dropper posts are reliable I wonder if Knolly should look into interrupted seat tubes...?


Yup, I thought that of the STA when I first saw an Endo a few years back. How would an interrupted seat tube be a benefit? I never have had a dropper post and probably won't be getting one.

I've haven't seen anything other than stellar reviews for any Knolly product and they don't advertise heavily in magazines as compared to Specialized, Giant, Trek etc... so the potential for unbiased reviews is better than in some other instances.

They are not cheap but with the new endo sl arriving this build came in cheaper than many of the other options I was considering.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

erringtonnc said:


> Yup, I thought that of the STA when I first saw an Endo a few years back. How would an interrupted seat tube be a benefit? I never have had a dropper post and probably won't be getting one.


Interrupted ST angles aren't tied in to the seat tube frame structure, so the seat angle can be made perfect for the ergonomics independent of frame design. The neg was post issues due to stubby little seat tubes hovering over the rear tire, but dropper posts fix that plus have an added benefit to an AM bike anyway.

Perhaps the Knolly seat post would hit the second rocker link if they were designed any other way?



erringtonnc said:


> I've haven't seen anything other than stellar reviews for any Knolly product and they don't advertise heavily in magazines as compared to Specialized, Giant, Trek etc... so the potential for unbiased reviews is better than in some other instances.


See you'd think if people really gave unbiased reviews about their Knolly's then the SA would get mentioned more? (even if it was just to point out that they personally did NOT have any fit problems?) Maybe it gets mentioned and I just haven't seen it???

It may not be a deal breaker, but EVERY other bike frame with that kind of seat angle that was designed to be ridden UP hill at least some of the time has had negative feedback given about the seat tube angle and how it can make it hard to fit a rider to the bike so they get full pedal height without being WAY back over the rear tire.

Back in the late 90's GT actually tried to market the slack seat angle as a positive feature of their STS line of suspension bikes. (but like Knolly they just had to get the seat tube around suspension linkages) They still got negative feedback on it and in the end they designed the bike so that the seat tube ran BEHIND the actual seat tube frame structure! Just floating there... 

It's all good though, if the frame fits YOU than none of this matters, just makin an observation... :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

stiingya said:


> Perhaps, but since a Knolly frame costs more than an average full mountain bike purchase I'm thinking the majority of Knolly customers are not "primarily" concerned with cost...  As someone with long legs but not a super long torso I'd probably have a harder time with fit on a frame with that kind of SA. But I'm sure if your average than it's fine.
> 
> It's an awesome bike, and the "effective" SA is still 73+/- depending on the fork. But it sure seems that most other trail/AM bikes with similar seat tube angles in the past have gotten a fair amount of negative feedback. (good for DH/FR it seems)
> 
> It obviously works for them and their customers! :thumbsup:


In part, I do understand that Knolly isn't the cheapest bike manufacturer out there... Also, sizing is important, and, some brands fit a particular person better than another. It's sort of like clothes.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

2010 Alubike Saint

* Frame Size & Color: Alubike Saint, white, 17.5
* Shock: Rock Shox SID
* Fork: SR Suntour XCR 120 mm
* Brakes: Deore Hydraulic 185 front, 160 rear
* Cranks: SR Suntour
* Front Derailleur: Alivio
* Rear Derailleur: Alivio
* Pedals: Atomlab
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Handlebar: FSA Gravity Maximus
* Seatpost: OEM
* Saddle: OEM
* Bottom Bracket: OEM
* Cassette: Alivio
* Headset: OEM
* Grips: Velo Vise lock-on
* Front Tire: Panaracer Cinder
* Front Rim: Weinmann
* Front Hub/Skewer: OEM
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Cinder
* Rear Rim:Weinmann
* Rear Hub/Skewer : OEM
* Weight : ?


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Is this AM enough for you?

Lyriks
1x9
i900
Hope Pro2/Mavic 721


DSC_0076 by i_ache, on Flickr


DSC_0078 by i_ache, on Flickr


DSC_0079 by i_ache, on Flickr


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Liteville 901 L
* Fork: Totem SoloAir
* Brakes: Avid Elixir CR
* Cranks: SLX
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: NC-17 Sudpin III S Pro
* Stem: Syntace Force 1.5
* Handlebar: Syntace Vector 31.8 Carbon 740mm
* Seatpost: KS 950i
* Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Troy Lee 
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: Syntace Superspin
* Grips: Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Muddy Mary GG
* Front Rim: Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Tune King MK
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Muddy Mar
* Rear Rim: Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer Tune Kong X-12
* Weight 15kg

It´s good for rides up to 70km and 2500 meters of elevation


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

How are those Syntace bars? Been looking for carbon AM bars around that length - havens too narrow, wanted slightly more rise than the Sixc, and was thinking of the Havocs - those are a good length though


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

I love this bars. They are very strong and light.
It´s not the cheapest, but I like the 12° sweep.

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1529


----------



## SHNIPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Stockish Reign x2 
2.7Minion DHF 
2.5 Nev Stick-E
XTR pedals
Bontrager bars
Cheap shifters


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

SHNIPE said:


> Stockish Reign x2
> 2.7Minion DHF
> 2.5 Nev Stick-E
> XTR pedals
> ...


Always liked the Reign's, never had one. Yours looks great! what year is it?


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

franza said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Liteville 901 L
> * Fork: Totem SoloAir
> * Brakes: Avid Elixir CR
> * Cranks:  SLX
> ...


WOW! been eying the 901 for years! only thing that keeps it out of my next-bike-I-want list is the long wheelbase. if not that it might even be on top of the list with the x-12 and the über burly yet light weight frame. this is the first time I see one. would be really nice to read more about it.. could you give us a quick review on it?!


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Edit:
What is that long silver piece near the rear axle? I thought it was the hanger, but now I don't think it is. But it's a beautiful looking bike, and I'm sure it rides amazing. Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

@nightofthefleming: it´s the rockguard
https://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1924

@Affe:
Very sensitive rear, climbs very well, nearly like my Remedy. The frame is very stiff. It is very good for fast but also for technical rocky descents. The wheelbase (size L) is only 5mm more than by the Specialized Enduro. Thats not too much for me.
I changed the DHX Air to an Evolver ISX6. For my ridingstyle it has the better damping and is better for climbing.But I don´t use the last 1cm of 20cm rear travel.

It works on cold winter days as good as in the summer:









The frame has very good details: the rockguard, the chainguide ( ok, mine is made by myself  ), the cablerouting through the chainstay for the rear derailleur and it has a headset for 1.5 and 1 1/8 and tapert, the X-12 rear axle

I love it!


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Bottlerocket....love it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

lakers fan? (sick bike btw, but go c's!)


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Are you sure you should be posting on an open internet forum that you have a very sensitive rear...??? :lol:


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

stiingya said:


> Are you sure you should be posting on an open internet forum that you have a very sensitive rear...??? :lol:


ooh, my poor english...


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Aweome man.


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

Finished Endo with trail dog in training. Heading out on a shakedown ride now.


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

Nice bike and nice dog :thumbsup: 
the fork looks like more travel than 16cm ?


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Let me know how the Bronson feels on the back. Just put one on the front and I'm considering it for my next back.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

franza said:


> Nice bike and nice dog :thumbsup:
> the fork looks like more travel than 16cm ?


Looks like about 16cm to me...:skep:


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

Yup it's a lyrik 16 cm.

Had my initial shakedown ride today about a 2.5 hr ride with an awful lot of loose rocky climbing in some very slippery conditions. The trails are messy but rideable in my part of the Northeast. I must say I was very impressed with the Bronsons. They had a lot of grip and seem to roll well. I used to run Nevegals and I think I will prefer these, only time will tell for sure.


----------



## keroberos (May 26, 2008)

and after her first ride










Never been as happy as i am now with my bike.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Bad Knees said:


> Is this AM enough for you?
> 
> Lyriks
> 1x9
> ...


This bike, so good. Well done.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: Intense Tracer VP 1 in White size Medium
* Fork: Fox Talas RLC Kashima, 150mm travel Black
* Brakes: Shimano M975 XTR, soon to be changed...
* Cranks: Shimano XT Dyna Sys Version
* Front Derailleur: MRP 1.x
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano 10 spd XT
* Pedals: Beat to crap TIME ATAC
* Stem: 80mm Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Easton HAVOC 750mm carbon bars, lo rise (Love em)
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi (Super Comfy)
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 10 speed (Waiting for Hopes integrated cassette)
* Headset: Canecreek
* Grips: ODI X -trainer grips (I will NEVER use another grip again)
* Front Tire: Kenda Excavator 2.3
* Front Rim: Stans Flow 32h
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 32h Black 15QR
* Rear Tire: Kenda Excavator 2.1
* Rear Rim: Stans Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 32h 135x10mm Black
* Weight: Give or Take 27 to 28.5 depending on tires :thumbsup:


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

dhbomber said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Intense Tracer VP 1 in White size Medium
> * Fork: Fox Talas RLC Kashima, 150mm travel Black
> * Brakes: Shimano M975 XTR, soon to be changed...
> * Cranks: Shimano XT Dyna Sys Version
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## sikkfreerider (Nov 5, 2006)

My 2008 Iron Horse mk3


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: ~2006 Heckler Size XL
* Fork: Marz 55 ETA Micro
* Brakes: Shimano Saint 4 piston
* Cranks: RaceFace Evolve DH
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint
* Pedals: DMR V12 Mag
* Stem: 70mm Truvativ AKA
* Handlebar: Truvativ XC-AM Riser
* Seatpost: Truvativ
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace
* Cassette: Shimano Saint (HG80)
* Headset: FSA Orbit II XL
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.3
* Front Rim: SunRingle MTX 29
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 32h 20mm Marz QR
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.3
* Rear Rim: SunRingle MTX 29
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 32h Hope Skewer
* Weight: 35 lbs


----------



## cookie144 (Jun 13, 2004)

My all purpose Devinci.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

cookie144 said:


> My all purpose Devinci.


D:
Awesome.....


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

*2008 Giant Reign (take 2)*

This is the replacement bike for the one that got stolen (pics are a few pages back). Except for the frame and front derailleur, all parts are 2011.

*Frame: 2008 Giant Reign Small
*Fork: Rev RLT ti maxle
*Shock: RP-2
*Wheels: Stans ZTR Crest
*Shifters/Cass/R. Derailleur: XO
*F. Derailleur: 2004 XTR
*Brakes: Hygia Elite
*Rotors: Alligator serration
*Bars: RF Sixc
*Stem/Seatpost: Thomson
*Cranks: DaVinci 167.5
*Pedals: Ritchey Pro Paradigm
*Saddle: WTB Deva
*Grips: Oury
*Chain: KMC X9SL
Weight: 25.1 w/pedals



















I love this bike!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that reign is sweet!


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

how it can be so light?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

d.n.s, it's a small size frame, and look at all these lightweight parts! In that company, the Thomson stem is an anchor. )


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

Updated front end

*BOS Devilles 160mm Fork
*Reset HS
*55mm Haven Stem
*750mm Havoc Carbon Bar
+
*Point One Podium Pedals


hosting images


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

motochick said:


> This is the replacement bike for the one that got stolen (pics are a few pages back). Except for the frame and front derailleur, all parts are 2011.
> 
> *Frame: 2008 Giant Reign Small
> *Fork: Rev RLT ti maxle
> ...


I would endo every time i went for the rear brake. I also have reign envy being a pitch owner. I love the way the Reign looks. Its so much more photogenic than the pitch...

Nice RIG!

J


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> d.n.s, it's a small size frame, and look at all these lightweight parts! In that company, the Thomson stem is an anchor. )


I didn't intend to build up a weight weenie, but it is a small and those wheels are crazy light. 1430 for the pair. Tires are only 620 each. That stem isn't that heavy, a Sunline V-1 was slightly lighter but I wanted silver!  I may try to hit 11kg even now that I know I am so close...but I'd rather just ride it!!


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

wpuk said:


> Updated front end
> *750mm Havoc Carbon Bar


Have you put many miles on that bar yet? How do you like it? I have the Haven bar sitting in my garage. Im still trying to get over my carbon feeaaaarr before I install it.


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

JayDial said:


> Have you put many miles on that bar yet? How do you like it? I have the Haven bar sitting in my garage. Im still trying to get over my carbon feeaaaarr before I install it.


One ride (50km), love the bar (previous 680mm bar), greater balance, turning more with shifted weight rather than steering, upper body felt like it had had a gym session though, was originally thinking id cut it down to 720 after trying it out, will give it a few more runs and probably stick with the 750mm


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

wpuk said:


> One ride (50km), love the bar (previous 680mm bar), greater balance, turning more with shifted weight rather than steering, upper body felt like it had had a gym session though, was originally thinking id cut it down to 720 after trying it out, will give it a few more runs and probably stick with the 750mm


Nice ride. Have u hit any drops or jumps with it? Notice any flex?


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

JayDial said:


> Nice ride. Have u hit any drops or jumps with it? Notice any flex?


2-3ft stuff only so far, cant say i noticed any flex, im sitting at 210lbs and non to light handed with me kit.


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

Havoc 235g 750mm
Haven 170g 711mm

235/750x711 = 222g

Would suggest the feel of the two bars will be different


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

@motochick
I was sorry to hear the other one got stolen. it was a thing of beauty,very balanced.
on this one, and I say that owning the same frame, I don't like the silver bits. specially the seatpost and stem. you should try and find your old saddle or give the charge spoon a go.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

motochick,

Yes, I'd say a light build doesn't count as WW if you're a lightweight yourself (which I guessed you are). :thumbsup:


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

For the guys up there asking about the Easton Carbon HAVOC bars....

This are very solid, stiff bars....but also VERY comfortable. You can actually forget your riding carbon fiber bars. Drops, jumps, etc. I don't worry.

I also thought I would cut these after a while, cuz, first ride from 685 to 750 is WEIRD! But in a good way....I will NEVER ride anything under 750-725mm of width, even for XC. 

They're that good


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

motochick said:


> I love this bike!


sweet that you got a replacement going so quick, hope insurance helped cover some of the cost...


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

@pcycle: I still have my leather saddle, it wasn't on the bike when it got stolen. I changed to a Deva which feels like a 2x4 compared to the leather, but it is smaller and allows me to descend w/out having to drop the seat post. The silver doesn't look all that bad in person, I only did that to kind of match the cranks, which were a must. The white forks is what I think looks so ghastly. They didn't come in black so I had no choice. I think the other bike had such a cool, unique look to it, but I do like this frame color better! Lets see some good pics of your bike!

@stiingya: ya, ins helped cover the replacement. I started gathering parts with my CC as soon as I could, but I was still w/out a ride for 3 weeks. Thought I was gonna die!

@psycho: I guess I am a lightweight? 140 geared up.

And not that anyone has asked, but I do like the wider bars. They feel more like my moto, more control in the turns and on rough descents.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

wpuk said:


> Havoc 235g 750mm
> Haven 170g 711mm
> 
> 235/750x711 = 222g
> ...


Are you saying Havoc's cut down to 711mm would be 222 grams?

You sure that math is correct? By that logic Havens @ 750mm would only be 179g. I don't think that formula works...? (but my math skills are feeble so maybe I'm wrong)

BUT, your point that the trail/am bar wouldn't be as stiff as the DH bar holds...


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

motochick said:


> @pcycle: I still have my leather saddle, it wasn't on the bike when it got stolen. I changed to a Deva which feels like a 2x4 compared to the leather, but it is smaller and allows me to descend w/out having to drop the seat post. The silver doesn't look all that bad in person, I only did that to kind of match the cranks, which were a must. The white forks is what I think looks so ghastly. They didn't come in black so I had no choice. I think the other bike had such a cool, unique look to it, but I do like this frame color better! Lets see some good pics of your bike!


oh, I really dig the leather saddle. glad it survived, if you ever put it back on take a pic. my bike originally came with a devo, which is very narrow for my big butt, but quite comfortable for it's width.
my bike is getting some down time with thorough cleaning and lubricating, parts swapping etc right now. hopefully by the end of the month the last small parts will arrive and I'll put it back together. I'll only post the most recent teaser.


----------



## anuke55 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Sette Venom*










This is my all mountain rig I am almost finished building. All that is left to do is replace the rear derailleur because of a stripped hanger bolt and install the chain. I currently have all the wiring done even though the picture does not show it. When completed, will post finished bike.


----------



## wpuk (May 13, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Are you saying Havoc's cut down to 711mm would be 222 grams?
> 
> You sure that math is correct? By that logic Havens @ 750mm would only be 179g. I don't think that formula works...? (but my math skills are feeble so maybe I'm wrong)
> 
> BUT, your point that the trail/am bar wouldn't be as stiff as the DH bar holds...


That was my point yep, looks like my math doesnt hold water though :blush:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wpuk said:


> That was my point yep, looks like my math doesnt hold water though :blush:


i think you assummed each bar is the same thickness and thats what threw you.


----------



## fixerupper (Aug 29, 2010)

*BLT2 Chainlove Build*

Hi,
I'm relatively new to the forum. It's been a great resource. Got this frame from the Chainlove deal this past fall. It should prove to be a nice upgrade from my 2001 Giant VT1. The parts are a mix of ebay items and raiding my 'extras' bin. This unusually long Canadian winter is making me very impatient to try her out. The crappy photo here is from a few days ago when it warmed up to the freezing mark. I posted this on the SC forum also, hope that not poor forum etiquette. Here are the specs:

* Frame Size & Color: 2010 Santa Cruz Blur LT2 in Ano Black size Medium
* Fork: Fox Float RL , 15QR 140mm travel White 
* Brakes: Formula K24-Ashima Rotors 180 mm Front 160mm Rear
* Cranks: Shimano XT 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Pedals: Superstar Red Ultra Mag CNC
* Stem: FSA 115 Cabon-90mm
* Handlebar: Bontrager Carbon RXL 710mm carbon bars
* Seatpost: FSA SL-K Carbon
* Saddle: WTB Valcon SLT
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: SRAM PG-990 Red
* Headset: Chris King Soto Voce Blue
* Grips: Superstar Super Tacky Lock-on
* Front Tire: WTB MotoRaptor DNA 2.14
* Front Rim: Stans ZTR Arch
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 370 Black 15QR
* Rear Tire: WTB MotoRaptor DNA 2.14
* Rear Rim: Stans ZTR Arch
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 370/Superfly titanium
* Weight: <30lbs?

Now let's see if I can figure out how to post pics...


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Blur LT2 Small
Rock Shox Revelation 150mm
XT Derailleurs
XT Shifters
Easton Haven Wheels
Rock Shox Reverb
Race Face Cranks
Thompson X4 Stem
Avid X.0. brakes
WTB Bronson 2.3
Crank Bros Carbon Bar

Weight approximately 27.5lbs with pedals.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 18, 2006)

aliikane said:


>


Those Easton Haven wheels compliment your bike nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

man, the new easton stuff is great to look at.


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jamis XAM I 09































































Specs:
* Frame Size & Color:Jamis Dakar Xam I '09 19" Biege
* Fork: 2010 Marzocchi 55 Rc3 Ti
* Brakes: Hydraulic Hayes Stroker Ryde
* Cranks: Shimano SLX 22/32/E13 TurboCharger BashGuard
*ChainGuide: E13 DRS
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT M772
* Pedals: Azonic 420 Flats
* Stem: Syncros FL
* Handlebar: Syncros AM20
* Seatpost: Synrcos FR
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Sram PG 950 '10
* Headset: Syncros AM Hardcore 1 1/8
* Grips: Odi Lock-On Rogue
* Front Tire: 26 X 2.35", Dual Compound, Folding Bead
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw 2010
* Front Hub/Skewer:Azonic-Marzocchi 20 MM Thru-Axle 
* Rear Tire: 26 X 2.35", Dual Compound, Folding Bead
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw 2010
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Azonic 12MM Momentum Axle
* Weight: Approx.- 32-33LBS


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sick fork, did the stock one crap out on you or could you just not resist the deal on chain love?


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

b-kul said:


> sick fork, did the stock one crap out on you or could you just not resist the deal on chain love?


 ya wasnt holding air after a ride one day..prob under warranty but i got a santos trip next month and im sure it wont be back be then..and ya saw the chain love deal and just decided to buy it and send my 55tst2 in later.BTW that fork is ****ing awesome...


----------



## trainwrecked (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's my baby. Came across a great deal on a very lightly used frame and built her up this winter with some new stuff and some components off my old Marin hardtail, trying to stay on a tight budget. The rims are the stock rims off my '01 marin, I've beat them to hell and back and they're still true, so I'll use 'em until I smash 'em. Yes, those are bar-ends - call it an old habit, but I love them.

Maybe not the fanciest ride around, but I think she'll get the job done. Took her out for the maiden voyage last week and she felt great!!

* Frame Size & Color: 17.5" 2004 Marin Rock Springs - Dark Silver
* Fork: 130mm Rock Shox Tora 302 Solo Air
* Brakes: Avid BB7 Mechanical 160mm rear, 203mm front
* Cranks: Shimano something or other - 22, 36, and BBG bashguard
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano pd-M520
* Stem: Marin (off old HT)
* Handlebar: Marin (off old HT)
* Seatpost: Marin stock
* Saddle: WTB Vigo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: SRAM PG-950
* Headset: WTB Momentum Comp
* Grips: Bad*ss barbwire grips, nashbar bar ends
* Front Tire: Panaracer FireXCpro 2.1
* Front Rim: Ritchey Rock Comp
* Front Hub/Skewer: Diatech disc QR
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Trailblaster 2.1
* Rear Rim: Ritchey OCR Comp
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Diatech disc QR
* Weight: 32.4


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

K2Lambo666 said:


> Jamis XAM I 09


Seat looks like it was set up for dirt jumping, stem looks like it's set up for climbing...


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

stiingya said:


> Seat looks like it was set up for dirt jumping, stem looks like it's set up for climbing...


ya looking into getting a shorter stem but i have no idea.. im sure its 100mm..any suggestions? i ride all mountain/ light freeride


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

K2Lambo666 said:


> ya looking into getting a shorter stem but i have no idea.. im sure its 100mm..any suggestions? i ride all mountain/ light freeride


is that a 19''? i ride the same bike with a 60mm stem. i think thats a good place to start looking.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Thomson makes good stuff. I've got a Thomson stem on my DJ bike, and I like it.


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

b-kul said:


> is that a 19''? i ride the same bike with a 60mm stem. i think thats a good place to start looking.


 ya a 19" think a 50MM would work?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

K2Lambo666 said:


> ya a 19" think a 50MM would work?


sure. personally for tech trails i ride i wouldnt go less than 60mm (70mm would be ideal i think) but it sounds like you are more gravity oriented than me plus im a lanky fellow.


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

*Prophet*

Hi , cool bikes you are posting here!Here is mine

* Cannondale Prophet MX 2007 Large size 625mm TT , i am 5 ft 10 (i am between M and L)
* 20 mm front , 12mm rear
* Rockshox Lyrik U-turn 1.5 2007 (heavy)
* Fox DHX Air 5
* Mavic 819 with DT Swiss 350 Hubs 
* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 UST
* Big fat pig 1.5 
* Stem Truvativ aka 1.5 70 mm
* avid juicy 7

weight 32 lbs

HA about 68 SA about74 WB 116 BB 36

always thinking about a much lighter fork with 150 mm travel , but i do not change because of the money and the stiffness of the lyrik

for me it´s a good bike


----------



## dmacrostie (Oct 8, 2008)

Specialized 2011 Stumpy EVO
* Frame Size & Color: Large / Black
* Fork: Fox F150 RL
* Brakes: Elixir CR SL 203/185mm
* Cranks: Sram XO 10-speed
* Front Derailleur: Sram X-7
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
* Pedals: Deity Decoy LT
* Stem: Sunline AM 65mm
* Handlebar: Raceface Atlas FR
* Seatpost: Specialized Command Post
* Saddle: Specialized Henge Comp
* Bottom Bracket: Press Fit
* Cassette: Shimano HG81
* Headset: Cartridge bearings
* Front Tire: Purgatory
* Rear Tire: Purgatory
* Wheels: Roval Traverse AL
* Weight: ~29.5lbs


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

Mongoose Amplifier II 1995
* Frame Size & Color: 16" Aluminum
* Fork: Manitou EFC one of 200 released in 1995 for only Racer's
* Brakes: Deore LX Cantilever Cartridge pads
* Cranks: Deore LX 
* Front Derailleur: Deore XT
* Rear Derailleur: Deore XT
* Pedals: Ritchey Logic
* Stem: Gorilla Titanium -10 
* Handlebar: Profile Bar None Race
* Seatpost: Advent
* Saddle: Specialized s works Race
* Bottom Bracket:Sampson Titanium Cartridge
* Cassette:Sachs 8spd
* Headset:Aheadset
* Grips:Yeti clear
* Front Tire:Michelin Wild Gripper Lite S Front
* Front Rim:Mavic CUP 217 Hard Anodized
* Front Hub/Skewer:Advent 
* Rear Tire:Michelin Wild Gripper Lite S Rear
* Rear Rim:Mavic CUP 217 Hard Anodized
* Rear Hub/SkewerAdvent
* Weight 24lbs


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: Large Ano Black
* Fork: Fox 29 RL 120 Tapered Steertube
* Brakes: Hope M4 SS lines 
* Rotors: Hope 183mm Ft / Rr
* Cranks: XTR
* Front Derailleur: XT 
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals:Candy SL
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: TruVativ Noir Carbon
* Seatpost: KS 950 remote
* Saddle: Brooks B17 special
* Bottom Bracket: Chris King
* Cassette: 990 gold
* Headset: FSA 
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: RR 2.4 tubeless
* Front Rim: Stans Arch 
* Front Hub: Industry 9 15mm
* Rear Tire: RR 2.4 tubeless
* Rear Rim: Stans Arch
* Rear Hub: Industry 9 12mm Maxle
* Weight: 30 lbs


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Sunburst576 said:


>


I didn't even know they made 2.4 29er wheels! NICE! Does a 3" tire on a 26er even get close to that? 

At least with the dropper post I can see how a person could aggressively ride with one of those wide leather seats, still not a fan of the look. But opinions vary! :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

KrisKringle
[/QUOTE said:


> AWESOME Bike!!! but TOTAL thread FAIL...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

MX_Lyrik said:


> Hi , cool bikes you are posting here!Here is mine
> 
> * Cannondale Prophet MX 2007 Large size 625mm TT , i am 5 ft 10 (i am between M and L)
> * 20 mm front , 12mm rear
> ...


Nice bike, keep the fork and get a dropper post!  betcha love it...


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

lol sorry I suppose it is, when I built her she was long travel suspension and built not just for xc use but heavy mountain use. Been out of the bike scene for a bit, its amazing the travel thats now a suspension standard, I remember when everyone said the "Long" travel of my bike was stupid and wasteful lol. Now it would be considered barely adequate. So I suppose mine could be called an Old School all mountain


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

stiingya said:


> Nice bike, keep the fork and get a dropper post!  betcha love it...


thanks! hmmm this is a thing i have to think about , i dont like to stop so often for adjusting the seat height.....


----------



## sandhman (Jan 18, 2011)

*Time for another 2008 Reign 1*
























Revelation 426 Air, 2008
RP-2
KCNC Scandium seatpost, bars and cassette
Stans ZTR Crests
Middleburn RS7 cranks
TA Axis light Ti axle BB
Avid Elixir CR
X9 rear mech and shifter.
Vincere carbon seat(surprisingly comfortable)

Awaiting a KNC chain and MRP chainguide.
Very happy with her so far. Bars are too narrow however, will probably switch to Easton CF ones. Oh, and she's lighter than my previous ETSX-50 build:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sandhman said:


> View attachment 605255
> 
> 
> View attachment 605256
> ...


nice! but if my eyes dont deceive me that post says thompson?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

No chain slip up front?


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sunburst576 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Large Ano Black
> * Fork: Fox 29 RL 120 Tapered Steertube
> * Brakes: Hope M4 SS lines
> * Rotors: Hope 183mm Ft / Rr
> ...


Love my Brooks and comfort above weight is where its at, although I think this is extremely light for the build, what with 4 piston calipers and dropper post and heavy saddle


----------



## Nickt30 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Banshee Rune*

Just makes everything easy


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Santa Cruz Butcher



















Frame: '11 Santa Cruz Butcher, Large
Shock: Fox RP23
Fork: Rock Shox Domain 318
Headset: FSA Gravity
Stem: Thomson 70 mm
Bar: Race Face Atlas Freeride 780 mm
Seatpost: Thomson (in the mail)
Saddle: Diety Freeride
Shifters: SRAM X9
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
Front Derailleur: SRAM X9 (in the mail)
Rear Cassette: SRAM 970
Cranks: Shimano SLX
Chainguide: e13 DRS
Brakes: Hayes HFX 9, 8 inch front, 6 inch rear
Wheelset: Transition Revolution 32
Tires: WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4 front, WTB Moto Raptor 2.24 rear
Pedals: Crank Bros Candy

Weight: 34 ish lbs.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunburst576 said:


> Love my Brooks and comfort above weight is where its at, although I think this is extremely light for the build, what with 4 piston calipers and dropper post and heavy saddle


those wheels weigh next to nothing


----------



## sandhman (Jan 18, 2011)

b-kul said:


> nice! but if my eyes dont deceive me that post says thompson?


No, it's not a thompson.
It says ti pro lite along the side..


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Sunburst576 said:


> Love my Brooks and comfort above weight is where its at, although I think this is extremely light for the build, what with 4 piston calipers and dropper post and heavy saddle


Comfort above weight? sure! Comfort above being able to move for and aft on the bike with that wide saddle in the way? NOT! 

to each his/her own... :thumbsup:


----------



## smdb01us (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is mine, 2011 Ellsworth Epiphany...


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

smdb01us said:


> Here is mine, 2011 Ellsworth Epiphany...


how is it to ride ? good climber ?


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Comfort above weight? sure! Comfort above being able to move for and aft on the bike with that wide saddle in the way? NOT!
> 
> to each his/her own... :thumbsup:


Again...It's not in the way with the dropper post. Have you ever ridden a Brooks? Don't judge them until you've ridden one that's been well used. Like your favorite pair of shoes you wear until they are worn out, They may be all beat up & look like hell, but you can't part with them cuz they just are so comfy. You know the ones.
I have a Brooks Swift on my hardtail as well. Tried most every other saddle available, and for my butt, these are the only game in town. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Sunburst576 said:


> They may be all beat up & look like hell.


And smell like crap. :lol:


----------



## smdb01us (Mar 22, 2011)

MX_Lyrik said:


> how is it to ride ? good climber ?


So far, I can't complain... excellent all around. I upgraded from my 2006 Epiphany and the first thing I noticed was how much firmer the frame is, it definitivel helps on the climbs and it is tons 'o fun going down...


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

smdb01us said:


> So far, I can't complain... excellent all around. I upgraded from my 2006 Epiphany and the first thing I noticed was how much firmer the frame is, it definitivel helps on the climbs and it is tons 'o fun going down...


That is good :thumbsup:

How much travel is there in front and rear?


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

13,4kg. Work in progress.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Sick bike, love the red highlights...and the XTR aint bad either!


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

Sette Flite w/ upgrades


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

smdb01us said:


> Here is mine, 2011 Ellsworth Epiphany...


I've never been a fan of their bikes, but that is really nice. Do you know how much it weighs


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Drea said:


> 13,4kg. Work in progress.


Wow, she's purdy!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

smdb01us said:


> Here is mine, 2011 Ellsworth Epiphany...


Whoa dude, stealth front disc!!!  Almost invisible...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice! Burly looking flite!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

imsorrywhat said:


> Sette Flite w/ upgrades
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Is that (decals) how you got the bike? or did you do that afterwords?


----------



## Drea (Aug 23, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Sick bike, love the red highlights...and the XTR aint bad either!


Hah. Thanks man..
But I'm gonna change the highlights to tech-green on both frame and parts :thumbsup:


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Is that (decals) how you got the bike? or did you do that afterwords?


I did it afterward. I made a template to cover up the stock logos with printer paper. Then used that to cut some white vinyl and that gave me a blank canvas. (alot of time on my hands? YES!) and thoses decals are 2 bucks on PP.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Posted my bike before, but there are lots of updates since.
Biggest updates are the Formula RX brakes, switching back to SPDs from flats, a bender fender 2.0 and new tires.


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's mine- '08 Felt Redemption with a few upgrades. Totem, DHX 5.0, Stroker Aces, Joplin4, RF Atlas cranks, Outlaws, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

ChipM said:


> Here's mine- '08 Felt Redemption with a few upgrades. Totem, DHX 5.0, Stroker Aces, Joplin4, RF Atlas cranks, Outlaws, etc, etc, etc.


Sweet ride man :thumbsup:

How are you enjoying it so far?

I love my Redemption Team


]


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

CraptacularOne said:


> Sweet ride man :thumbsup:
> 
> How are you enjoying it so far?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I love it. I ride it between 80-130 miles per week between commuting to work (12 miles each way, a bit of singletrack detour on the way home) and riding trails as much as I can. I can't get enough!

Nice Team! I like that paint scheme, my buddy has the same frame (he had a Redemption 3 that cracked a weld and Felt gave him the Team as a replacement).


----------



## eg6rcr (Nov 6, 2008)

imsorrywhat said:


> I did it afterward. I made a template to cover up the stock logos with printer paper. Then used that to cut some white vinyl and that gave me a blank canvas. (alot of time on my hands? YES!) and thoses decals are 2 bucks on PP.


You did a great job with the decals! That bike should of came like that STOCK!! Welcome to the club. I have the same bike. How are you liking yours?


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

ChipM said:


> Thanks, I love it. I ride it between 80-130 miles per week between commuting to work (12 miles each way, a bit of singletrack detour on the way home) and riding trails as much as I can. I can't get enough!
> 
> Nice Team! I like that paint scheme, my buddy has the same frame (he had a Redemption 3 that cracked a weld and Felt gave him the Team as a replacement).


You ride your MTB to work? That has to kill your tires man. I can't imagine how fast you must go through tires as I go through a set in about 6 months. I ride 2 - 3 times a week and about 30 miles each ride.

As for your buddy, that's one hell of an upgrade! Felt really came through for him :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

CraptacularOne said:


> As for your buddy, that's one hell of an upgrade! Felt really came through for him :thumbsup:


Isn't it just different paint/stickers...? (new shock maybe???)


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

olijay said:


> Posted my bike before, but there are lots of updates since.
> Biggest updates are the Formula RX brakes, switching back to SPDs from flats, a bender fender 2.0 and new tires.


Does the fender take away from tire clearance? Looks cool, and nice and small compared to my fender that takes up half the down tube! :thumbsup:


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Isn't it just different paint/stickers...? (new shock maybe???)


Mainly a rear shock upgrade. The Redemption 3 comes with a Fox Float R while the Redemption Team comes with a Fox DHX 5.0. That's quite an improvement in shocks.


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

New Toy, this replaced my 2009 Trek 8


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

CraptacularOne said:


> You ride your MTB to work? That has to kill your tires man. I can't imagine how fast you must go through tires as I go through a set in about 6 months. I ride 2 - 3 times a week and about 30 miles each ride.
> 
> As for your buddy, that's one hell of an upgrade! Felt really came through for him :thumbsup:


I have a second set of wheels (Easton Havocs) with some Small Block 8's that I use for commuting. They seem to roll better than the Nevegals I usually run in the dirt. I thought about running some slicks for the pavement, but I like to take the occasional detour through the canyons on the way home so the SB8's do the trick. I run them at 50psi for commuting and they're still looking OK wear-wise after 300ish miles.


----------



## mickeydesadist (Oct 15, 2007)

MX_Lyrik said:


> Hi , cool bikes you are posting here!Here is mine
> 
> * Cannondale Prophet MX 2007 Large size 625mm TT , i am 5 ft 10 (i am between M and L)
> * 20 mm front , 12mm rear
> ...


A very under rated bike - I have the 2005 600 model and it rocks the woods. That background looks like where I ride.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Turner 5 Spot L Raw
160mm 36 Float RLC fit
CC 44mm Zerostack headset
XT brakes and drive
Old Hope bulb/Mavic wheels with new rear rim
H.A. 67.5 deg
bb 13 5/8"
just under 31 lbs.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Bad Ass Turner, right on.

Best, John


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nice turner. love the elevated chainstays.


----------



## scottishyard (Jan 13, 2011)

My new ride for this season and possibly the next 2 or 3. we'll see how it works out. 2010 Pitch Pro. I added a set of wide H-bars from a Big Hit, an MRP bash, Odi's and have some spd's and platforms to switch on and off (not in pic). Does everything that my Fluid LT did but handles tight trails much better.


----------



## sikkfreerider (Nov 5, 2006)

yes i like the turner 5 spot as well. The frame looks very similar to my iron horse mk3 though. with the elevated chainstay. I love my dw link!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

White Pikes look so good. Should have been offered normally and not only limited to OEM forks.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


>


Took him another try to get it right, but for sure the Gen2 DW 5 spots are sweet!!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

^They look a lot like the old Ironhorse MkIII (other than the MkIII's slightly curved downtube).


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nuclear_powered said:


> ^They look a lot like the old Ironhorse MkIII (other than the MkIII's slightly curved downtube).


except, as far as i know, they don't crack at the chainstay like an mkIII


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

saturnine said:


> except, as far as i know, they don't crack at the chainstay like an mkIII


Speaking of, I thought the new 5 spots were gonna have something with replaceable dropouts like this RFX prototype. Cause I thought DW said he couldn't build the it unless they used enough parts from other production bikes? Specificity I thought he mentioned using the rear end of the spot...?


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Here's mine*

2011 Enduro in Moss


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

OperatorBo said:


> 2011 Enduro in Moss


NICE! is that an XL?


----------



## Schubo (Nov 24, 2010)

*Hey Yo! New to the forum...*

My Santa Cruz Butcher 


From Drop Box


From Drop Box

Frame Size & Color: Large, Sea Bright Blue
Fork: Rockshox Revelation World Cup
Brakes: Avid Elixer 5
Cranks: (R.I.P.) Race Face Turbine 32 single speed 
Chainguide: Blackspire Stinger
Front Derailleur: None
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Dyna sys.
Shifters: Shimano SLX
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy SL
Stem: 70mm Truvativ AKA (Soon to be replaced)
Handlebar: 700mm Chromag Fubar Acute
Seatpost: Easton EA50 (Soon to be replaced)
Saddle: WTB Pure V
Bottom Bracket: Race Face Isis
Cassette: Shimano 10 speed
Headset: Cane Creek XX
Grips: ODI Rogue Lock-on
Front Tire: 2.35 Maxxis High Roller (Soon to be replaced)
Front Rim: Mavic 321 or something-or-other
Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano 9 series something-or-other/ 15mm Maxle light
Rear Tire: 2.35 Maxxis High Roller
Rear Rim: Mavic cant remember
Rear Hub/Skewer: 135x10 shimano
Weight: Somewhere around 29lbs. this is something I should know.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I posted up in this thread 3-4 years ago but I don't remember if I have posted the Newer Enduro up...anyway....

2010 Enduro.
With lots of parts.
Good parts.
Parts that make fun.
And some shiny parts.
Some parts are a dull black and look kinda menacing.
When I look at all the nice bikes in this thread, it makes me want new parts.
But then I go ride and I am happy with my parts again.
The Enduro and parts weigh in at a rough 31.5 pounds, which seems good for not really trying to hard.

I have some extra wheel things with the heavy duty rubber for park days - which only happens a few times a year.

I dig it...

P


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Speaking of, I thought the new 5 spots were gonna have something with replaceable dropouts like this RFX prototype.


If they ever manage to actually make this bike (the RFX), in the first place... :skep: 
It's just like a 5 spot stretched to 6.7" (5spot on steroids) with the corresponding angle changes where needed. 
Same with what Santa Cruz has done for so many models (Blur XCc, Blur LT, Blur TRc, Blur LTc, Tallboy, etc.), it's all basically the same frame design stretched for different travel and economies of scale.
Wondering why does it take them so long to bring it to the market, if as you say are already using the 5spot's rear triangle as well?


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

Drea said:


> 13,4kg. Work in progress.


SEXY :thumbsup:

How much rear travel ?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice bike! WAY nice trails you got there... :thumbsup:


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Does the fender take away from tire clearance? Looks cool, and nice and small compared to my fender that takes up half the down tube! :thumbsup:


It really doesn't, it's just really thin vinyl/plastic. Tough as hell. I love it.
The clearance on the Revelation is pretty tight with the Trail King 2.4 on, but it looks tighter than it is.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

stiingya said:


> NICE! is that an XL?


No, it is a large. thanks


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Schubo said:


> My Santa Cruz Butcher
> 
> 
> From Drop Box
> ...


love the color! if you can find one the race face turbine stem is one of the nicest available imo. speaking of turbine, i thought those cranks were external not isis?


----------



## Schubo (Nov 24, 2010)

b-kul - Thanks dude! I almost went with there white but I'm glad I switched at the last minute. I was eye balling those Turbine stems (They are sweet & light) but I havent been able to find the size I want. Once they went out of business I should have been buying up stuff like crazy, Doh!.....and you are right external X-type BB, double Doh!...Alot of sick rides in this thread, just saying.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i like the blue way more than the white, very eye catching! what size turbine are you looking for? airbomb has most sizes.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Schubo said:


> b-kul - Thanks dude! I almost went with there white but I'm glad I switched at the last minute. I was eye balling those Turbine stems (They are sweet & light) but I havent been able to find the size I want. Once they went out of business I should have been buying up stuff like crazy, Doh!.....and you are right external X-type BB, double Doh!...Alot of sick rides in this thread, just saying.


I have a 70mm Turbine stem on my Nickel, it is definitely sweet!


----------



## Schubo (Nov 24, 2010)

Im running a 70mm now and thinking about dropping down to a 60mm. I'll def. checkout airbomb.com. The 70mm hasnt done me wrong just the AKA stem is redunculesly (its not a real word) heavy and might as well fiddle around with a different set-up.


----------



## Schubo (Nov 24, 2010)

Just J said:


> I have a 70mm Turbine stem on my Nickel, it is definitely sweet!


Very nice rig! love the kashima coating on the Fox fork with the white. I also saw your post in SC forum with all the SC bikes lined up on the Mt. top. Sooo very nice!...Turbine stem in basket ready for purchase. That website was very much appreciated.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

60mm turbine on mine. very nice stem.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Schubo said:


> Very nice rig! love the kashima coating on the Fox fork with the white. I also saw your post in SC forum with all the SC bikes lined up on the Mt. top. Sooo very nice!...Turbine stem in basket ready for purchase. That website was very much appreciated.


Thanks so much for the kind words!

Here's another group pic seeing as they could all be classed as AM bikes they shouldn't be too out of place here!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Just J said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words!
> 
> Here's another group pic seeing as they could all be classed as AM bikes they shouldn't be too out of place here!


LOL, every bodies posts are up high but the guy with the dropper post??? show off...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

stiingya said:


> LOL, every bodies posts are up high but the guy with the dropper post??? show off...


LOL yeah and that should of been MY Reverb, I have to wait for mine to come into stock!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

b-kul said:


> 60mm turbine on mine. very nice stem.


Nice looking Jamis! :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

shanks man


----------



## eSTe (Jun 21, 2005)

Liteville 301, about 14kg right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Just J said:


> Here's another group pic seeing as they could all be classed as AM bikes they shouldn't be too out of place here!


Damn, been giving Stif plenty of business then?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> Damn, been giving Stif plenty of business then?


Yup I think 2 of the bikes in the group shot originated from Stif!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

They've all come through Stif at some point, Paul (the boss) is also owner of Jungle, I've seen 'em, racks and racks of Santa Cruz frames, it's beautifuulll....

PS, how does the Nickle Ride?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> They've all come through Stif at some point, Paul (the boss) is also owner of Jungle, I've seen 'em, racks and racks of Santa Cruz frames, it's beautifuulll....
> 
> PS, how does the Nickle Ride?


That's weird, as when I was in Stif a few weeks ago they deny that they are the same company! Madness as I know Jungle are just out the back of their shop in Summerbridge.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> PS, how does the Nickle Ride?


It's lovely, the 125mm travel really handles everything I need it to. It feels really plush on the fun bits yet it climbs better than most things I've ridden. I test rode a few bikes when trying to decide what to get, including a Blur LTc. I was really surprised that I actually came off the Nickel wanting one much more than I did the Blur but the suspension seemed to work much better for me.

I'm waiting on a new set of Hope Hoops, Formula R1's, tyres and a Reverb for it and I can say it's finished then!


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

how much those tires weight?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Just J said:


> I'm waiting on a new set of Hope Hoops, Formula R1's, tyres and a Reverb for it and I can say it's finished then!


Rubbish, bikes are never finished!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> Rubbish, bikes are never finished!


LOL true, once I sort this little lot out I bet I'll be wanting to upgrade to XO!


----------



## getthetowelout (Jun 7, 2010)

*My Whyte 146S*

My Whyte 146S


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

eSTe said:


> Liteville 301, about 14kg right now. :thumbsup:


Nice Liteville!:thumbsup:

spec list?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

getthetowelout said:


> My Whyte 146S


whoa, that's a sweet ride! Nice geo numbers... And 26 lbs to boot!


----------



## eSTe (Jun 21, 2005)

Affe said:


> Nice Liteville!:thumbsup:
> 
> spec list?


Sure 

Specs:
* Frame Size & Color: Liteville 301 Mk4 (2007) Size L black anodized
* Fork: RockShox Pike 454 Coil U-turn
* Shock: DT Swiss 212
* Brakes: Hope Mono M4 (203/183)
* Cranks: Shimano SLX 22/36/Blackspire C4 BashGuard
* ChainGuide: Blackspire Stinger BB Mount E-Type
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX E-Type (FD-M665)
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X.0 medium
* Rear Derailleur Protection: Syntace Rockguard
* Shifters: Sram X.0
* Pedals: Wellgo B124
* Stem: Thomson X4 70mm
* Handlebar: Nukeproof Warhead 760mm
* Seatpost: RockShox Reverb
* Seatclamp: Syntace Superlock
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Chain: Shimano Yumeya
* Headset: Syntace Superspin
* Grips: Odi Oury
* Front Tire: Onza Ibex DH 2.4 (Folding)
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1d
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 / 20mm Maxle
* Rear Tire: Onza Ibex DH 2.4 (Folding)
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX 5.1d
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 / 9mm Hope Quick Release


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Just J said:


> LOL true, once I sort this little lot out I bet I'll be wanting to upgrade to XO!


you won't until you try it. i suggest not trying it. then you won't want to upgrade.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

*my baby*


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

2009 Force Carbon...2.3 WTB Bronson rear, 2.55 WTB Weirwolf LT front.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

saturnine said:


> you won't until you try it. i suggest not trying it. then you won't want to upgrade.


Too late, I tried it!


----------



## Mae7 (Feb 2, 2011)

My GT Sanction 1.0 2010.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Just J said:


> Too late, I tried it!


then let me welcome you to the wonderful world of x.0


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

*Mae7*б specs, total weight?


----------



## anuke55 (Jan 2, 2011)

I must say, there are some really nice rides posted here. This is my baby which I just completed yesterday after 6 months of putting her together.

* Frame Size & Color: Sette Venom 18" (Brick Red)
* Fork: Marzocchi 55 TST2 2009 - 160mm
*Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7
* Brakes: Avid BB7
* Cranks: Shimano SLX 22/36T/Bash FC-M665
*Shifters: SRAM X.9
*Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX Front Derailleur FD-M665
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9 (medium cage)
* Pedals: Shimano M545 MTB SPD
* Stem: Pro XC-R 100mm
* Handlebar: Easton ea70 monkey riser
* Seatpost: Sette alloy
* Saddle: Wtb Rocket V (White/Red)
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: SRAM PG-970 9 Speed
* Headset: FSA Orbit XL 2
* Grips: Race Face Good N' Evil Grips (Red)
* Front Tire: WTB Velociraptor
* Front Rim: Halo Combat Disc (white)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Hub
* Rear Tire: WTB Velociraptor
* Rear Rim: Halo Combat Disc (white)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Halo Spindoctor


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Mae7 said:


> My GT Sanction 1.0 2010.


GT!


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

Snapped a quick picture on a ride today.










Frame: KHS XCT 535
Fork: Magura Menja
Shock: X-Fusion
Wheels: WTB
Brakes: Louise 180s
Drivetrain: XT
Tires: Conti Trail King 2.2
Bars: Really wide Holzfellers
Weight: 31.5 as pictured.

Toying with the idea of going IGH. Constantly cleaning drivetrain parts is getting tedious.


----------



## marcodeluca (Jan 1, 2011)

anuke55 said:


> I must say, there are some really nice rides posted here. This is my baby which I just completed yesterday after 6 months of putting her together.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Sette Venom 18" (Brick Red)
> * Fork: Marzocchi 55 TST2 2009 - 160mm
> ...


Nice job with that build-- That rig looks so robust!


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

My new bike! A 2011 Specialized Enduro Comp. Factory stock with the exception of a RC2DH cartridge added to the Lyrik R. Transfered my Wellgo MG-1 pedals from my old Heckler.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

jetta_mike said:


> My new bike! A 2011 Specialized Enduro Comp. Factory stock with the exception of a RC2DH cartridge added to the Lyrik R. Transfered my Wellgo MG-1 pedals from my old Heckler.


love the wheels! what are those?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

stock specialized wheels


----------



## Mae7 (Feb 2, 2011)

d.n.s said:


> *Mae7*б specs, total weight?


GT Sanction 1.0 Frame
GT BMX Pedals 
Fox DHX 5.0 Shock
Rockshox Domain 302 Fork
Truvativ Hussefelt Stem
Truvativ Holzfeller Handlebar
Shimano Deore LX Crank
Shimano Saint Bash Guard
Shimano SLX Front Derailleur
Shimano Deore XT Back Derailleur
Shimano Gears/Brakes
NC-17 Locking Grips
Maxxpro 60a Maxxis Tires 
Alexrims Supra FRX Rims

Weight: 16.4 KG


----------



## anuke55 (Jan 2, 2011)

marcodeluca said:


> Nice job with that build-- That rig looks so robust!


Thanks. I finally got the chance to take her out for her maiden voyage and man what a difference it was from my old Schwinn. She tore through practically everything I threw at her.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

GTree


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Updated the old RFX, fresh paint, new drivetrain, updated dampers on both ends (Push MX rear, MiCo DH front). First ride rocked, looking forward to the rest of the year and hopefully more to come!:thumbsup: 

happy trails...

squish


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

squish said:


> Updated the old RFX, fresh paint, new drivetrain, updated dampers on both ends (Push MX rear, MiCo DH front). First ride rocked, looking forward to the rest of the year and hopefully more to come!:thumbsup:
> 
> happy trails...
> 
> squish


It looks pretty nice in that color. Nice bike!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow! That's a very nice Turner!


----------



## deadohiosky1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

My demo Santa Cruz Blur LTc (until my LBS gets my Butcher in) and my brothers FSRxc.


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Mondraker Dune XL White/black 160 mm travel
* Fork: Marzocchi RC 66 140-180 mm adjustable travel
* Brakes: Simano Saint M810, 203mm rotors f&r
* Cranks: Shimano Saint Double 36/26 with bashguard
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX 
* Rear Derailleur: Simano XT
* Pedals: On Off Morph
* Stem: Easton EA70
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite DH carbon
* Seatpost: Crank Brothers Joplin 4
* Saddle: Fizik Zeak
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
* Cassette: Shimano XT 10sp 11-34
* Headset: FSA semi integrated
* Grips: The G4
* Front Tire: WTB Mutano 2.4
* Rear Tire: WTB Mutano 2.4
* Wheelset: Spinergy Fall line
* Weight 33.24 lbs


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

elandy said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Mondraker Dune XL White/black 160 mm travel
> * Fork: Marzocchi RC 66 140-180 mm adjustable travel
> * Brakes: Simano Saint M810, 203mm rotors f&r
> * Cranks: Shimano Saint Double 36/26 with bashguard
> ...


Very nice. You got some burly sh*t on there. Solid, and good-looking too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

elandy said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Mondraker Dune XL White/black 160 mm travel
> * Fork: Marzocchi RC 66 140-180 mm adjustable travel
> * Brakes: Simano Saint M810, 203mm rotors f&r
> * Cranks: Shimano Saint Double 36/26 with bashguard
> ...


I'm curious to know why you went with the Fall Lines? the Enduros would be plenty strong enough and over a pound lighter.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm curious to know why you went with the Fall Lines? the Enduros would be plenty strong enough and over a pound lighter.


dont really know anything about spinergy wheels but i suspect he went with heavier wheels because that could work as a park bike in a snap. just a little extra meat.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> dont really know anything about spinergy wheels but i suspect he went with heavier wheels because that could work as a park bike in a snap. just a little extra meat.


He would have to change tires.


----------



## deadohiosky1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Santa Cruz Butcher R-AM kit*

After 3 weeks of waiting, i finally got her home!



















GORGEOUS! Can't wait for the maiden voyage tomorrow!


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

*Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon*

Picked her up yesterday. XL frame weighing in at 30.8lbs.

Can't ride it for a week as I injured my knee. :madman:


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

The spinergy enduros are strong enough but i like the fall line wider rims

Yes, i have to change tyres. Im using the muranos because they are good rollers.

And i need a new stem, im waiting for this one:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

deadohiosky1984 said:


> After 3 weeks of waiting, i finally got her home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man! My Butcher is three weeks old and I've been having a lot of fun on it! Enjoy getting her dirty.


----------



## boxedrn (Oct 25, 2010)

*My Ride*

Not much and not high end. But definitely makes me Happy and gets the job done.

BUILT it myself!!   

2008 KHS XCT 535 (on sale at WW)
Rockshox Recon
XT Drive train 36/24 11-34 9 speed
Avid BB7 185 front/160 rear with XT Levers 
XT hubs with mavic rims and Geax Tires
Easton Havoc DH bars + bar ends (old school)
Thomson Sten and Post (upgraded to KS adjustable)

Only drawback no cage mounts for short rides

Plan: upgrade to a better rear shock.


----------



## bbbswan05 (Mar 1, 2007)

*covert*

Just took her out for the maiden voyage, and thought I'd share.

2009 Transition Covert
09 36 Talas rc2
RP23
Sun-Ringle Charger Pro
WTB Weirwolf 2.3 fr
WTB Prowler MX 2.3 rr
Hope Mono Mini 200/180
Answer bar/stem/grips
Joplin 4
WTB Rocket V ti
KMC x9sl
Gamut guide
borrowed X9 and SLxTR crank for now (x0 and descendants on the way)
TIME pedals























































thanks to my main man alex for the pics (and parts)

its fun.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Amazing shots. Nice bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dope covert!


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

are you actually running an slx to an xtr non-driveside crank arm, or were they taken at different times? haha, after re-reading the description, that's dope.


----------



## bbbswan05 (Mar 1, 2007)

haha your right, slx+xtr- i can thank friends with good parts bins for that haha.
truvativ descendants should be in soon then it will be complete.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice Mondraker Dune up there ^^ Looks like a baby Summum.


----------



## deadohiosky1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

Some pics of my butcher in the wild 




























My buddy and bro stopped to fix a flat/ make a call, lol.










We also saw these lil guys sitting right in the trail we were riding... fun stuff


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

deadohiosky1984, looks like that flat was a snakebite.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ :lol:


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

*Enduro Comp 2011*

I have not seen many of this colour around, so here goes!

It's the Enduro Comp size M (Monster green colour) with what came stock, just small additions:
Kind Shock i 900r seatpost
Candy C pedal
Oury grips


----------



## scottishyard (Jan 13, 2011)

nicoswit said:


> I have not seen many of this colour around, so here goes!
> 
> It's the Enduro Comp size M (Monster green colour) with what came stock, just small additions:
> Kind Shock i 900r seatpost
> ...


Love the color.


----------



## thelonelyrunner (May 21, 2010)

*The Handsome Jingga!*










Just build it up on my own slowly and finished it last weekend!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

thelonelyrunner said:


> Just build it up on my own slowly and finished it last weekend!


WTF?! Where is the spec. list! U SHOW NOWA!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Blksocks said:


> WTF?! Where is the spec. list! U SHOW NOWA!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


you can see the nearly every part on the bike with the exception of the bars


----------



## thelonelyrunner (May 21, 2010)

thelonelyrunner said:


> Just build it up on my own slowly and finished it last weekend!


Sorry. Here is the specs:

Frame: Titus El-Guapo 2010 (Medium)
Headset: Chris King Inset
Fork: Rock Shox Lyrik - 2 Step Position
Stem: Crank Brothers Iodine 65 mm
Seat Clamp: Crank Brothers Split
Wheelset: Crank Brothers Iodine 26" - Tubeless Ready
Tyre: Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 UST
Rotor: Braking 180 mm
Rear QR: Crank Brothers Split
Bash Guard and Chain Guide: E-thirteen Bee Hive
Groupset: Shimano XT Dyna-Sys with 2 Chain Ring
Seat Post: Rock Shox Reverb 420 mm - 5" Travel
Saddle: Charge Knife White Saddle
Handle bars: Crank Brothers Iodine 11
Derailleur Cables: Gore Ride On Sealed Cable
Grips: Crank Brothers Iodine Kraton Grip
Brakeset: Shimano XT Brakeset
Pedal: Crank Brothers Mallet 2

Do I miss out anything? Thanks!


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

sickest AM bike I've seen in a long time!


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

*thelonelyrunner*
total weight and price?


----------



## thelonelyrunner (May 21, 2010)

d.n.s said:


> *thelonelyrunner*
> total weight and price?


The weight is around 15kg or 33 pound. The total cost is around us$5k.

Misuge! Thx!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

saturnine said:


> you can see the nearly every part on the bike with the exception of the bars


It's still nice to have the specs written for future newbies.


----------



## thelonelyrunner (May 21, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> It's still nice to have the specs written for future newbies.


hi! sorry about it!


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*2011 Diamondback Mission 4*

Frame Mission All Mountain 6" 6061-T6 Weapons Grade Aluminum w/Hydroformed Top Tube, Butted / Formed Down Tube / Seatstays, Under Arch Seatstay bridge, Tapered Head Tube, Knuckle Box Technology, ISCG, Hammerschmidt Ready, Anodized Finish

Fork Fox 36 TALAS RLC FIT butted Alloy 1.5 Tapered steerer,

Rear Shock Fox Float RP23 "XV" extra volume 216x63mm

Cranks Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM 2 speed w/ aluminum all mountain chainring guard, 22/36t 
Bottom Bracket Truvativ Hammerschmidt Sealed Cartridge 
Derailleur SRAM X-0 10spd 
Shifter SRAM X-0 10spd trigger 
Brakes AVID XO, Hydraulic 203mm frt. 185mm rear Rotors 
Drivetrain: SRAM PG-1070 10spd Cassette (11-32t) 
Wheels Mavic Crossmax ST
Tires WTB Prowler MX 2.5 frt, Stout 2.3 rear
Pedals Shimano SPDs
Handlebar FSA Gravity Light bar 28inches
Stem 70mm Thomson
Seatpost Easton EC90 Double bolt clamp 30.9mm 
Seat WTB Laser V Comp 
Headset FSA No55 Taper 1.5 / 1 1/8" Alloy cups, Sealed Cartridge


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

DavidNeiles said:


> Frame Mission All Mountain 6" 6061-T6 Weapons Grade Aluminum w/Hydroformed Top Tube, Butted / Formed Down Tube / Seatstays, Under Arch Seatstay bridge, Tapered Head Tube, Knuckle Box Technology, ISCG, Hammerschmidt Ready, Anodized Finish
> 
> Fork Fox 36 TALAS RLC FIT butted Alloy 1.5 Tapered steerer,
> 
> ...


Is that Raccon Mountain in Chattanooga? How "chunky" is it? I could use a break from the Nashville XC.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> hi! sorry about it!


It's cool! I was just telling that to, Saturnine.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> Is that Raccon Mountain in Chattanooga? How "chunky" is it? I could use a break from the Nashville XC.


It is very fun. This is a old video I made last year on a "chunky run" There are so many lines and you can hit some big jumps too.


----------



## tezdevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Fox 2011 36 Float 180 FIT RC2 1 1/8 Steerer 
Ibis Mojo HD (Medium) with Fox 2011 RP23 shock 
Hadley hubs with ZTR Flow Rims, (20mm front /12 x 135mm through rear) 
Continental Rubber Queen UST 2.4 /2.2 
Avid Elixir CR brakes with 203mm /185 G3 Clean Sweep Rotors 
Shimano Saint Cranks with Raceface Single Ring chainring
Ibis/MRP Mini G chain guide
Wellgo MG-1 pedals
Shimano Saint RD
KMC X9 chain
Shimano Saint RH Shifter
Shimano Saint/SLX cassette 
Cane Creek Angleset
Easton Monkeylite XC Handlebar
ODI Rogue Lockon grips
Hope FR Stem
Rockshox Reverb Seapost
Fizik Gobi XM Klium Saddle


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Oooo I love the HD! How does it ride?


----------



## Sanction (Apr 2, 2011)

Sweet ride, like the colors.


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Is the head angle really that steep??? YIKES for AM!!!


----------



## further (May 17, 2010)

That titus is naughty, beautiful build.


----------



## drew and not u (Feb 9, 2011)

Just picked up my first full suspension. It's a 2011 GT Force 2.0. I've only had it out on one ride so far, but I'm definitely loving it! Not sure about the wheels and seatpost, so they may be the first things to go. I know it's not the highest end kit, but I plan on building on this thing for years. I'm loving it so far compared to my old hardtail!

Specs: 
Sektor TK 150mm fork
Tapered head tube with FSA Orbit X headset
Fox Float RL rear shock
Elixer 5 185mm Hydro Discs
SRAM GXP 2x10 crankset
X-7 Derailleurs and shfiters
Maxxis Ardent 26x2.4s
Forte CTR Carbon riser
Lizard Skins grips
X-Fusion Hilo hydraulic seatpost
Alex TD24 rims


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

nice GT man...hey if you dont want those wheels i'll take em:thumbsup:


----------



## Sanction (Apr 2, 2011)

Really nice Force, enjoy it. The blue anodized pivots is a surprise, they show them as silver on the GT site. The site also shows ugly blue grips, glad GT changed that, or did you change that?


----------



## drew and not u (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah, it came with some nasty white grips with blue ends. I knew they'd get disgusting after one ride (and lo, they did!) so I ditched them for the grey/black lizard skins. I also plan to get rid of the white stem, maybe replace it with a Race Face Turbine, ODI Flight Control AM, or Easton Havok stem. 

I also swapped the Pure V saddle on, it came with a WTB Devo but it was a bit hard for my tastes.

Can't wait to hammer on it some more today!


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

tezdevil said:


> Fox 2011 36 Float 180 FIT RC2 1 1/8 Steerer
> Ibis Mojo HD (Medium) with Fox 2011 RP23 shock
> Hadley hubs with ZTR Flow Rims, (20mm front /12 x 135mm through rear)
> Continental Rubber Queen UST 2.4 /2.2
> ...


Very nice mate.

How did you go with the chain guide? Did you have to do a mod as there is no ISCG?


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

*AM Light/Heavy X/C*









* Frame Size & Color: 2011 RM Altitude 70 al frame 19"
* Fork: 2011 Marz 44 RC3Ti 150mm
* Brakes: XT w/ 185 Burly rotors
* Cranks: RF Sixc 2x9 w/bash
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: Candy SL
* Stem: RF Atlas 70mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA 70
* Seatpost: SDG
* Saddle: SDG I-Fly
* Bottom Bracket: RF
* Cassette: SLX 11-34
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Ergon
* Front Tire: Geax Barro Mountain 2.3
* Front Rim: Easton haven
* Front Hub/Skewer: Easton/Marz
* Rear Tire: Geax Barro Mountain 2.3
* Rear Rim: Easton Haven
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Easton
* Weight: Guess @ 28 lbs


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

drew and not u said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah, it came with some nasty white grips with blue ends. I knew they'd get disgusting after one ride (and lo, they did!) so I ditched them for the grey/black lizard skins. I also plan to get rid of the white stem, maybe replace it with a Race Face Turbine, ODI Flight Control AM, or Easton Havok stem.
> 
> I also swapped the Pure V saddle on, it came with a WTB Devo but it was a bit hard for my tastes.
> 
> Can't wait to hammer on it some more today!


the turbine is a really nice stem. highly recomended but getting hard to find. actually all three of those are really nice stems but why a havok over a haven?


----------



## drew and not u (Feb 9, 2011)

b-kul said:


> the turbine is a really nice stem. highly recomended but getting hard to find. actually all three of those are really nice stems but why a havok over a haven?


Haha, whoops. Actually meant Haven but I had just been looking at something Havok related. :eekster:

And what's up with the Turbine anyways? It was in my cart on Jenson a few days ago and now it's gone from their site.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

drew and not u said:


> Haha, whoops. Actually meant Haven but I had just been looking at something Havok related. :eekster:
> 
> And what's up with the Turbine anyways? It was in my cart on Jenson a few days ago and now it's gone from their site.


race face went under and it was a popular stem in the short time it was around. so basically it turned into a limited availability deal.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Love the frame and love how it's only 28 lbs!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

tezdevil said:


> Fox 2011 36 Float 180 FIT RC2 1 1/8 Steerer
> Ibis Mojo HD (Medium) with Fox 2011 RP23 shock
> Hadley hubs with ZTR Flow Rims, (20mm front /12 x 135mm through rear)
> Continental Rubber Queen UST 2.4 /2.2
> ...


Did you drop the travel? That look more like 160mm travel with 180mm lowers.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Did you drop the travel? That look more like 160mm travel with 180mm lowers.


maybe just a lot a sag?


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, I was bored.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

b-kul said:


> maybe just a lot a sag?


whoooaaahuauaaa.... sag without even rider? I bet just looking at it you would bottom it.... j/k, I just think it's an optical thing, or maybe they did lower the travel to 160mm...


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

It looks like a HD140, so yeah they're probably lowered.

lol @ sag without rider


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

Frame:	08 Red. 3, petrol, L
Brakes:	Hayes HFX 9, front sintermetal pads, 203mm; rear organic pads, 180mm
(just got the front one new DOT4, no problems with bleeding)
Rear Shock:Fox DHX Air 5.0 ( Former RP23 had bottom outs whatever I tried to adjust)
Fork: 07 1.5 Domain IS MoCo, just got my personal service with fresh seals/ oils/ 
grease ( gold slick) [bushings still in good condition]
Stem:	Truvativ Holzfeller 09
Handlebar:	Truvativ Holzfeller 730 wide, 30mm rise, 08
Grips:	Salsa lock-on, [standard Felt ones were too thin and not grippy enough] shortened due to :
Shifters:	Sram attack ( yes me´s still a Grip-Shift supporter)
Cranks:	Truvativ firex
Pedals:	DMR V8 platform / 747 clipless 06
Chain:	Sram PC 991 Cross step ( 1st one broke, the replacement 991 hollow Pin lasted 7 minutes on my hometrail, that was a wrong delivery anyway)
Derailleur:	XT both
BB: Truvativ
Rear Cogs:Sram whatever the name is
Rims:	Front DT swiss FR 32 spokes; Rear Sun Singletrack
Rim Tape:	Blue- coloured Schwalbe
Tires:	Front Schwalbe Muddy Mary Freeride Triple compound ( best tire I`ve ever had after the Tioga Psycho skin coloured and the red Michelin ones [ anyone remembers that?]]
Rear Michelin Rock Extreme in green
Standard tires with the bike were Maxxis 60a and they did not work in muddy conditions and on wet roots
Tubes:	Schwalbe standard
Seatpost:	Joplin w/o remote
Seat:	Felt
Bling-bling:	black Caterpillar UV resistant tie-wraps, red Ski Velcro, camouflaged garden hoe velcroed to the frame ( not seen on this picture), 
Weight:	17 kgs roughly estimated including deer droppings, mud, weeds and chain
Price:	complete bike 900€ on the web+ tires+ DHX+ Joplin+ several test-tires+ lock-on grips


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

rzozaya1969 said:


> whoooaaahuauaaa.... sag without even rider? I bet just looking at it you would bottom it.... j/k, I just think it's an optical thing, or maybe they did lower the travel to 160mm...


lol, dont know what i was thinking!


----------



## radials (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess it's about time I post pics of mine. I love her to death, but she may be for sale. I'm considering getting a Fuel EX instead...

I've replace just about every Bontrager piece on this bike except for the rear through-axle.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Real nice.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> How did you go with the chain guide? Did you have to do a mod as there is no ISCG?


from ibis site, fyi

ISCG Compatibility

The Mojo HD is not ISCG compatible because the upper ISCG bolt interferes with the lower link. Instead, we've made a custom MRP guide. It will provide all the robustness of ISCG and will be much easier to install.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh I see. Looks sweet.

Pretty happy with my Nomad C though. Having the ISCG allows for plenty of options.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Oh I see. Looks sweet.
> 
> Pretty happy with my Nomad C though. Having the ISCG allows for plenty of options.


since we are the same person you should give me your nomad and i will give you my bike


----------



## mattias_s (Apr 5, 2011)

Felt Compulsion 2, with these modifications:
Fork: Fox 36 Van rc2
Brakes: Formula Oro K24
Front derailleur: Shimano XTR
Seat post and saddle: SDG I-Beam/Bel air
Pedals: DMR V8
Grips: ODI Ruffian


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

Just finished building it up today.

2011 Banshee Rune Medium
RS Lyrik RC2DH Coil 170mm
Fox DHX Air 5.0
SLX double crankset
XT M775 brakes/180 rotors
Sram X7 shifters/derailleurs
Straitline stem 50mm
Sunline bars 745mm
Cane Creek Angleset
KS remote seatpost
Mavic 823 rims Hope Pro 2 hubs
Maxxis Highroller 2.35 rear
Specialized Clutch 2.3 front


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is my Enduro SL carbon.


----------



## pandawa (Apr 22, 2011)

my diamondback mission


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

b-kul said:


> since we are the same person you should give me your nomad and i will give you my bike


Haha! But if we are the same person, then I already have your (my) bike and you have mine (yours). Ouch, I have a head ache


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Haha! But if we are the same person, then I already have your (my) bike and you have mine (yours). Ouch, I have a head ache


damn it, why is being the same so difficult


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

b-kul said:


> damn it, why is being the same so difficult


Here, I'll make it easy: why don't the both of you give me your bikes?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> Here, I'll make it easy: why don't the both of you give me your bikes?


you are not me so the most i will send you is one brown old navy flip flop and half a sandwich. pm me your address.


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bmc Tf02*

2009 BMC TF02
SLX drivetrain and brakes
e*13 bashguard
Easton AM Haven wheels
Fox Float 32 150 FIT RLC
Chromag Ranger 70mm stem
Easton Haven bars
KSi 900r


----------



## mike1501 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just picked her up today. Quick shake down ride was good. Can't wait to get it dialed in.










2010 S-Works Enduro bone stock for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

And it's killer bone stock, maybe just some personal changes like stem and bars, and maybe your favorite wheels. Otherwise, amazing^


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

My new 2010 Stumpjumper FSR Comp along with my wife's Trek Fuel EX 7. Taking mine out today for the first real ride of the season.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Heavy Fluid said:


> My new 2010 Stumpjumper FSR Comp along with my wife's Trek Fuel EX 7. Taking mine out today for the first real ride of the season.


Dude, your grass is looking good


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

colin1 said:


> Dude, your grass is looking good


needs a trim though.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I see a few crab grass.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha, thanks for noticing. It needs a mow big time. Been raining here so much that the backyard is swampy. Hoping to get it cut this weekend.


----------



## Bobcat Sig (May 3, 2011)

First post here...

Picked 'er up this past weekend. 2011 Slayer 50.










All stock save for some Wellgo pedals and ODI Rogue grips.

Still getting her dialed in, properly. Rear shock is set for sack and I think rebound it where it should be. The fork still needs some attention. But overall a intensely sick bike!


----------



## Madmick (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's my two Bikes 
Trek Fuel EX8 2009 and On-One 456 Carbon Both fitted with Sram 2x10


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

Madmick said:


> Here's my two Bikes
> Trek Fuel EX8 2009 and On-One 456 Carbon Both fitted with Sram 2x10


i see you mounted Maxxis Ardents on both bikes.
Are this UST type Tires? which size? i am thinking of putting the UST type on my rear wheel , how do you like them?

Thanks


----------



## Madmick (Apr 2, 2011)

MX_Lyrik said:


> i see you mounted Maxxis Ardents on both bikes.
> Are this UST type Tires? which size? i am thinking of putting the UST type on my rear wheel , how do you like them?
> 
> Thanks


Hi
I dont think the version i got are the tubeless ones but you can get them tubeless. 
The size i got are the 26x2.25 ones and i love them been riding them in muddy, damp and dusty conditions and have been great all the time.

On;y thing i would do is make sure you get the ones with the EXO side wall Protection which i dont think mine have as mine are pretty scuffed from the riding i've done over rocky terrain.


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

Bobcat Sig said:


> First post here...
> 
> Picked 'er up this past weekend. 2011 Slayer 50.
> 
> ...


Nice ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

*Giant Reign 1*

Stock except 2011 36 FLOAT 160, WTB 20mm Hub, and WTB Weirwolf 2.3 Tires.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Just built, replaced a Specialized Enduro SL

Frame: 2011 Transition Covert (medium)
Fork: BOS Deville 160mm
Wheels: Flows on Pro2
Tires: front Kenda Nevegal 2.35 dtc & rear Excvator 2.1 dtc (tubleess with yellow tape)
Brakes: Hope Tech m4 (203 r, 180 r)
Seatpost: Kindshock i950-r
Bars: Answer Pro Taper DH red/black cut to 750mm
Stem: Easton Haven
Grips: Superstar
Cranks XT m770
Chainring: Extralite 30t & Extrabolt bolts
Rear mech: 10sp x9 short cage
Shifter 10sp x9


----------



## CCPHammer (May 12, 2007)

Steve.E said:


> Just built, replaced a Specialized Enduro SL
> 
> Frame: 2011 Transition Covert (medium)
> Fork: BOS Deville 160mm
> ...


Solid build. What pedals are those? Any idea of the total weight of your bike?


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheers, they're DMR Vaults, I don't have a scale I'm afraid.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it me or is the platform on those DMR's massive? Do they feel as massive under foot as they look?


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah they're pretty big, tonnes of grip, I was worried it might be 'too' much first but they seem great from the short ride.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

'10 Enduro SL Expert -- all stock except for Azonic 420 pedals, SDG Fly TI saddle and Odi Ruffian lock-on grips.

I'm thinking of picking up a second wheelset for it also. Something light weight for the more XC oriented trails and keep the stockers for the more rugged riding.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

My new to me Pitch. Stock except XT rear derailleur, MEC lock on grips, bash guard, and 720 mm Cromag bars. not as luxe as many others ITT, but is my first FS bike, and I cannot be happier with how its changed how I view what is possible in riding.


----------



## Suicideking (May 8, 2011)

2006 trek fuel ex7 
19.5 inch frame
marzocchi bomber 55 rs fork
gravity dh stem


----------



## Suicideking (May 8, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


2006 trek fuel e 7 
2009 marzocchi 55 rs fork
sun stype rims shimano hubs2.7 maxxis highroller tires
rock shox 3.3 100mm rear shock
gravity 40mm 10 deg. stem
race face dh riser bars
fsa bash guard


----------



## Ecogeek (Aug 30, 2009)

imsorrywhat said:


> Sette Flite w/ upgrades


If pos, turn that shock over. The juice can't get to the seals with the way up you have it.
I have a monarch on a bike with similar (but Horst) design, should be able to access controls without snapping off the air-valve. In fact easier to reach controls when they're at the top.


----------



## Suicideking (May 8, 2011)

I read up on shock flipping and im interested in doin that. I ddnt see any hard evidence that its better for shock life but good points about unsprung weight. Hopefully i have clearance and hopefully dirt wont get past the wipers while flipped. Dnt want to change the direction but anyone else have input reguarding that?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Suicideking said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 2006 trek fuel e 7
> ...


you take your name seriously huh?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

you have a miniature dumpster? ****ing bad ass!


----------



## Suicideking (May 8, 2011)

FTW.... Cheers


----------



## Suicideking (May 8, 2011)

Naw its just a really big bike


----------



## Bobcat Sig (May 3, 2011)

Steve.E said:


> Just built, replaced a Specialized Enduro SL
> 
> Frame: 2011 Transition Covert (medium)
> Fork: BOS Deville 160mm
> ...


That is a sharp looking bike. I love the red and white going on with the cranks and pedals. Nice!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks  it matches my Urge Endur-o-matic helmet (red/white/black) awfully well too


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Motobecane Outcast 29 ss.
Only stock components left are headset and chain, Heres the rest:
-RST m29 air fork 80mm
-WTB Dual Duty FR/Shimano m529 wheelset (With green nipples! lol)
-WTB Dissent 2.5 (plus slime tubes equals a VERY heavy wheelset)
-Raceface Evolve ss crankset
-Nashbar Highlander pedals
-Avid BB7 brakes
-Deity Tibia seatpost
-Deity Vertigo DH saddle
-Raceface Diabolus bars
-ESI chunky grips
-One Avid FR-5 brake lever and one Avid Speed Dial 7 lever (one was destroyed in a crash, and I accidentally got the wrong replacement)
-Azonic Baretta Stem
-32x16 gearing

Easily my favorite bike I have ever owned, Nicknamed the Rhino (It's big, powerful and heavy, 30-32lbs range) But despite the weight, it never feels slow. Takes lots of abuse, swallows 5ft. to flat drops like nothing.

































2001 GT Idrive 6.0
Many upgrades:
-RS Tora 302 85-135mm Uturn fork
-Fox Float Rear shock
-Deore XT Rd
-Deore XT Crankset
-Shimano Gripshifter (only rear, 1x8 setup)
-Wellgo DH pedals
-Sette Venn seatpost
-WTB rocket V saddle
-WTB Wolverine 2.2 tires
-ESI chunky black grips
-FSA Gravity bars
-XTR V brakes
-Nashguard

Wheelset is next on the upgrade list.


























I guess Technically they're both more XC bikes than AM, But the amount of abuse I put them through is much more AM.


----------



## chybulo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Awesome bike!!!*



thelonelyrunner said:


> Just build it up on my own slowly and finished it last weekend!


Gorgeous build!!!! in fact its so "Guapo" I ordered one today. I bought a medium also but, was having concerns since my build is 5'7" and 29" maybe 30" inseam. I was wondering whats your physique? I heard Titus runs big. I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake in purchasing a medium. Second question is how do you like the fit?

Thanks,
B


----------



## mtb_tico (Mar 9, 2007)

*My AM Trance...*

Here's what I've been ripping around with over the last 3 years...

2006 Giant Trance 1 (4.2" travel)
Fork: Maverick DUC32 (6" travel)
Brakes: Avid juicy 7
Cranks: Race Face Deus
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Sram XO
Shifters: Sram X7
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 
Handlebar: Race Face Deus
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 
Saddle: WTB Silverado
Cassette: Sram 99_; 9 speed
Front Rim: Mavic 819 / Maverick hub
Rear Wheel: Mavic 717 / Shimano XT
Front Tire: 2.25 Schawlbe Fat Albert
Rear Tire: 2.25 Schwalbe Albert
(will be replaced with Rocket Ron's 2.4 & 2.25 later in season)

Weight: Somewhere around 30lbs

...and if you're wondering why a 6" fork on a 4.2" bike - don't knock till you try [this one]. I found that with the Trance's original steep 70.5 head angle, the plush 6" would be awesome whipping down decents. The fork also has a 4" climb mode to bring the bike back to its original stance when needed! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

^ that is awesome. did the DC void your lifetime warranty?


----------



## mtb_tico (Mar 9, 2007)

tyler243 said:


> ^ that is awesome. did the DC void your lifetime warranty?


I'm pretty sure the warranty is gonzo! But I'm not too worried about that... that ol' frame is pretty tough. I also inspect the welds every now and then just in case. If the frame does end up cracking, gives me an excuse to get a Yeti 575 i've been longing to own


----------



## rickenbiker (Mar 27, 2008)

added a rack for some bike-packing...i might buy a couple bags to hang from it, and i need to finally buy a water cage. i don't really use them, but it would be handy on long trips.

been out camping with it a couple times now, but once the snow melts i plan on a much longer ride


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

rickenbiker said:


> added a rack for some bike-packing...i might buy a couple bags to hang from it, and i need to finally buy a water cage. i don't really use them, but it would be handy on long trips.
> 
> been out camping with it a couple times now, but once the snow melts i plan on a much longer ride


I haven't been bikepacking in more than a decade now... :eekster:

Looks like fun!!!


----------



## thelonelyrunner (May 21, 2010)

chybulo said:


> Gorgeous build!!!! in fact its so "Guapo" I ordered one today. I bought a medium also but, was having concerns since my build is 5'7" and 29" maybe 30" inseam. I was wondering whats your physique? I heard Titus runs big. I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake in purchasing a medium. Second question is how do you like the fit?
> 
> Thanks,
> B


Thanks B! Yes! Same height and same inseam! The medium feels awesome! Personally, i feel just right! Enjoy your ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlkvt (May 16, 2010)

Just thought i'd put up my new ride. So many killer rigs in this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive had my enduro for a while now...love this thing.

Grips are a bit marmite and dont match anything but i love em.

Specs / pics

Magura Louise Carbon BAT brakes 
-203 mm rotor on the front, 183mm on the back

Easton Carbon Fiber Monkeylite bars

Sram XO long cage rear derailleur with KCNC jockey wheels

Rock Shox Lyric Solo Air Fork

Mavic 823 Rims with DT swiss 240 hubs laced with DT swiss double-butted black spokes and brass nipples - - Nobby nic ORC compound 2.4 front - 2.25 EVO nobby for the rear

Thomson 50mm stem

Specialized command post

Specialized toupe team saddle 143 with TI rails

XT Cranks 175's with blackspire 24t and 36t chainrings.

XT cassette

Superstar lockon grips in green.

Superstar nano techs

Wheels manufacturing ceramic BB


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

J273 said:


> Ive had my enduro for a while now...love this thing.


Dude, I would watch out for those cables; they are really hanging beneath you BB - could catch on something, I think...


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

08 Titus El Guapo

Van 36 RC2
DHX Air 5.0
Hayes Stroker Ace
Transition Revolution 36
Jopling 4
XT Derailleurs
XT Shifters
LX Cranks
etc
etc
etc


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

08 Titus El Guapo

Van 36 RC2
DHX Air 5.0
Hayes Stroker Ace
Transition Revolution 36
Jopling 4
XT Derailleurs
XT Shifters
LX Cranks
etc
etc
etc


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

colin1 said:


> Dude, I would watch out for those cables; they are really hanging beneath you BB - could catch on something, I think...


he should be more worried about getting the pointy end of the seat stuck up the keister!!!


----------



## deadohiosky1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

stiingya said:


> he should be more worried about getting the pointy end of the seat stuck up the keister!!!


I LOL'd at this comment.


----------



## gswarriorfan (May 29, 2007)

*My rig*

2008 Canfield Can-Diggle


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

gswarriorfan said:


> 2008 Canfield Can-Diggle


wow, that's one of the best rigs I have seen so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

*My new Spitfire*










Frame: Medium Spitfire Black Ano
Shock: Fox RP23 
Fork: Rockshox 150mm Revelation Team 
H/Set: FSA 
Front Wheel: Mavic XM819 Rim, DT Swiss Spokes, Hope Pro II 20mm TA Hub
Rear Wheel: Mavic XM819 Rim, DT Swiss Spokes, Chris King Hub
Tires: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC Set Up Tubeless With Stans Sealant
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite Carbon DH
Stem: Easton Havoc 50mm (picture shows Sunline 65mm)
Grips: Odi Rogue
Seatpost: Gravitydropper Remote
Saddle: WTB Rocket
Pedals: Time ATAC XS
Crankset: Shimano XT 22/34/Bash
Cassette: SRAM PG990
Chain: SRAM PC-971
R Derailleur: SRAM X9
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifters: SRAM X9
Brakes: Formula K24


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

My Santa Cruz Carbon Nomad!


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

^sick carbon nomad.

Here is the latest...

750mm wide handlebar
Hope Tech m4 brakes
Sram 36t chain-ring 
Front: 2.5 Stick-e Nevegal (cut) 
Rear: 2.35 DTC Nevegal


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

camarosam you should try the kenda excavator sometime. it rolls better and probably does everything else better.


----------



## dodd4721 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Corsair new build*

new bike build, Corsair Marque in medium.


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow that bike looks slack. I'll bet it rips the DHs. What's the head angle?


----------



## dodd4721 (Jul 6, 2009)

I put an angle adjust Headset on it and slackened it out to 65 degrees but after I put the Maxxis Ardent 2.4 on the front I measured it again and it came out at 64 degrees! 
it climbs really well even with the slack front end and on the downs it's awesome.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

KYMtnBkr said:


> Frame: Medium Spitfire Black Ano
> Shock: Fox RP23
> Fork: Rockshox 150mm Revelation Team
> H/Set: FSA
> ...


Nice Spitfire. I really love the looks of Banshee bikes. I see you're running it with a 150mm fork. With the slack 66 degree head angle, do you have problems keeping the front wheel down on steep climbs? I'm not sure what kind of riding you have where you live, but here in Colorado we get some really steep climbs and I know from experience that with some more aggressive AM bikes it's really hard to keep the front end down, especially in steep+tech. I know you can compensate some with riding position, but it's a lot more work on some bikes than others. My Snyper is somewhere between 68-69 with an 80mm stem and even that can be quite a bit of work to not wheelie when it gets steep.


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Jamis XAM update*

How my jamis looks as of 5/23/11






















































only had this rig for 6 months and just did upgrades as parts broke


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is mine, Airborne Marauder, rock stock. I will upgrade it as things break.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

chameleoneel said:


> camarosam you should try the kenda excavator sometime. it rolls better and probably does everything else better.


Yeah, let me tell you I went back and forth for months trying to decide between the 2. And figured to give the Nevegals the shot since soo many people run them.

Now that Ive been riding them for a month, I'm now seeing their weakness. The transition knobs stop the outer ones from carving into the ground, to give you a for sure hook up and letting it brake loose much sooner then it should. I do like that they are predictable but cant stand the fact that I can't carve and really lean over on them. Softer compound soil does suit this tire better, but loose, loose over hard pack, and hard pack just isn't working for this tire through flat/off camber corners.

I'm going to cut every other transitional knob letting the outer knobs dig in more to give me more cornering grip on flat/off camber corners. As well as loose over hard pack sections because I can't put up with not being able to lean over and carve much longer. If that doesn't help then Ill look into the excavators, the tires I was originally going to get.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

longboarderj said:


> Here is mine, Airborne Marauder, rock stock. I will upgrade it as things break.


I can't believe you are still using training wheels.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

longboarderj said:


> Here is mine, Airborne Marauder, rock stock. I will upgrade it as things break.


It looks like Airborne is sourcing the same single pivot frames that Iron Horse did for the warrior and yakuza. Great deals!


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

stiingya said:


> It looks like Airborne is sourcing the same single pivot frames that Iron Horse did for the warrior and yakuza. Great deals!


That is what I've read.

About the training wheels, some of us just don't have the same balance as others, and they give me more confidence on big drops!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

Just finished building her up last night, then got up at 0430 this morning to go for a shakedown ride before work. :thumbsup: Very stoked.

A few parts came off my old AM rig, but she's pretty much a new woman.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

mmmmmmmm nice bike


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

AM is my thing.

My AM ride for the summer.
Was supposed to be a Mojo HD, but unfortunately the UK price was just out of my range this year. Sure...gives me something to look foreward to next year tho.

Meta 6 frame. Fox RP23 upgrade
Lyrik 160 2 step air
King headset
Thompson elite stem and seatpost
FSA gravity carbon bars, Raceface grips
XO triggers, XO rear mech, XTR front mech
DMR V12 mag alloy pedals
XTR crank, Gammut bash, Blackspire tensioner
Magura marta SL brakes, goodridge hoses, 203/160 venti rotors
Sram redwin cassette and chain
Hope pro2 hubs, XM819 tubeless rims, Shwabble fat albert 2.4 ft, 2.25 r

Weighs in at 33lbs. Competent climber, and great fun with AM to DH trails.


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

really beautiful bike! is this small frame size?


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

MX_Lyrik said:


> really beautiful bike! is this small frame size?


Thanx. 
Yes m8, it's a small frame.
I'm 5ft 7ins and it fit's me perfectly...would prolly fit someone a few in's taller too.


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

> Nice Spitfire. I really love the looks of Banshee bikes. I see you're running it with a 150mm fork. With the slack 66 degree head angle, do you have problems keeping the front wheel down on steep climbs? I'm not sure what kind of riding you have where you live, but here in Colorado we get some really steep climbs and I know from experience that with some more aggressive AM bikes it's really hard to keep the front end down, especially in steep+tech. I know you can compensate some with riding position, but it's a lot more work on some bikes than others. My Snyper is somewhere between 68-69 with an 80mm stem and even that can be quite a bit of work to not wheelie when it gets steep.


BaeckerX1 I apologize for the slow reply but storms took my internet out for the past five days. The Spitfire is really an awesome bike that has exceeded my expectations in most areas.

We do have one particularly steep trail system here KY that the it handles quite well, but keep in mind that we don't have 5000'+ accents here like you do in CO. I think it would do well for long climbs but, if climbing is your first priority, there are perhaps better options available. Everything, of course, is a trade off and the slack angles, and over built design pays dividends on the descents.

Also, my Revelation does have the U-Turn feature and I do wind it down for a few of the steeper accents. The Rev is an awesome fork, but my other bike is a Lyrik equipped Nomad, and, if the Spitfire was my only AM bike, I am sure I would prefer it with a 2 Step Air Lyrik. I may go that route eventually anyhow.

The only disappointment has been it's performance in the steeper setting. I've only done one short ride with it that way but it just didn't feel right. It's still a 67 degree HA bike but it felt much steeper and therefore skiddish to me. I didn't feel that it climbed any better either. In all fairness I might need more time to adjust the cockpit and suspension to optimize its performance in the steeper setting. All in all I'm very pleased with the bike.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

My Heckler for 2011:


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

Thimk said:


> My Heckler for 2011:


Thats a purdy thing! :thumbsup:

If twas mine, I'd stick a set of 150 Revelations on it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Those Hecklers are damn beautiful.



5k1p said:


> If twas mine, I'd stick a set of 150 Revelations on it.


And a remote adjustable seatpost.


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> And a remote adjustable seatpost.


Not for me Louise.
Too much weight.
Nice thought tho.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

5k1p said:


> Thats a purdy thing! :thumbsup:
> 
> If twas mine, I'd stick a set of 150 Revelations on it.


Thanks. I was considering one of those, but I found a solid deal on that 55 RC3.

The Heckler is such a fun bike. I had a Ellsworth Moment prior to this and haven't looked back since. So much stiffer, and the rear did not feel "wallowy"


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

5k1p said:


> Thats a purdy thing! :thumbsup:
> 
> If twas mine, I'd stick a set of 150 Revelations on it.


Thanks. I was considering one of those, but I found a solid deal on that 55 RC3.

The Heckler is such a fun bike. I had a Ellsworth Moment prior to this and haven't looked back since. So much stiffer, and the rear did not feel "wallowy"


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Here is mine, sorry for the crappy pic and my bike being dirty, but this frame has been through a ton lol anyhow, here is my list and pic:










2005 kona coiler dee-lux frame
Fox vanilla rear shock 6" travel
Rock shox revelation XX front fork 150mm
Shimano XT brakes
180 front rotor, 160 rear
Shimano XT shifters
Shimano XT rear derailleur
Shimano LX front derailleur 
Shimano XT crank 32/22
Shimano XT cassette 11-34
E thirteen bash guard
Easton EA70 XC wheel set with 15mm through axle
Weight: 28lbs


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

Thimk said:


> Thanks. I was considering one of those, but I found a solid deal on that 55 RC3.
> 
> The Heckler is such a fun bike. I had a Ellsworth Moment prior to this and haven't looked back since. So much stiffer, and the rear did not feel "wallowy"


 I'm curious as to why you did'nt go a Nomad?


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

5k1p said:


> I'm curious as to why you did'nt go a Nomad?


I'd like a Nomad for my next bike. But theres just thos strange appeal with single pivots, I find.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

5k1p said:


> Not for me Louise.
> Too much weight.
> Nice thought tho.


Depends on your terrain, I guess. Must be like this:

Raise post, up, up, up, lower post, down, down, down.

Mine is like this:

Up, down, up, down, up, down.

I'm not sure if I got the Louise line, by the way. :skep:


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

> Not for me Louise.
> Too much weight.
> Nice thought tho.


This is not a place you should look to save weight. It's only 200 grams more and the performance gained by adding a dropper post is huge.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

My 2010 Reign X2 size large
All stock except
Fox Talas FIT RLC
MRP G2 mini
Raceface atlas doublewall bars
Ks i950 remote seatpost
Tubeless conversion 
A stout 38 lbs 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

KYMtnBkr said:


> This is not a place you should look to save weight. It's only 200 grams more and the performance gained by adding a dropper post is huge.


I hear you bark. 
I've an eye on the Reverb, but it's not been about long enough to test it's strength and durability propperly.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

2011 Transition Covert during a slightly muddy ride at Lee Quarry, UK


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Awesome rig and track.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Steve.E said:


> 2011 Transition Covert during a slightly muddy ride at Lee Quarry, UK


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

KYMtnBkr said:


> This is not a place you should look to save weight. It's only 200 grams more and the performance gained by adding a dropper post is huge.


You are only saving time with a dropper, not gaining performance. All of my experiences with droppers have resulted in wat too much play for the benefit of dropping on the fly.

I will stick with my good old thomson...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ebnash said:


> You are only saving time with a dropper, not gaining performance. All of my experiences with droppers have resulted in wat too much play for the benefit of dropping on the fly.
> 
> I will stick with my good old thomson...


You have a point, but I still think there is a significant performance gain possible, because you'd never take the time to stop say 50 times during a ride to drop/raise/adjust your seat post with a quick release.

But if you have a remote adjustable post it becomes second nature to raise, lower and adjust the post according to the terrain constantly = performance gain IMO.

It's like when you break a shifter/cable, technically you can still use the limiter screws on the derailleur to adjust the chain to the same gears you had before. But your NEVER going to take the time to do it. Your gonna just make do.

That being said I've rode with people who don't have their seat raised all the way up. (1-3 inches lower than XC height), who still out climb me easily while just making do...


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Performance for me is how much fun I get out of my bike, and I know that with a dropper seatpost (I have one on both of my bikes) it's a _hell_ of a lot more fun being able to get the saddle down for jumps/drops with no worry that it's gonna smack me in the nuts, then back up again to crank away.

For me it's the ultimate upgrade


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Steve.E said:


> Performance for me is how much fun I get out of my bike, and I know that with a dropper seatpost (I have one on both of my bikes) it's a _hell_ of a lot more fun being able to get the saddle down for jumps/drops with no worry that it's gonna smack me in the nuts, then back up again to crank away.
> 
> For me it's the ultimate upgrade


for sure!


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

stiingya said:


> for sure!


New Avatar?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Steve.E said:


> Performance for me is how much fun I get out of my bike, and I know that with a dropper seatpost (I have one on both of my bikes) it's a _hell_ of a lot more fun being able to get the saddle down for jumps/drops with no worry that it's gonna smack me in the nuts, then back up again to crank away.
> 
> For me it's the ultimate upgrade


Yup! 


Nickel on Dalby Forest Red Route by J5BWS, on Flickr


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Loads of nice bikes here. Wow.

Here's my contribution. Just got it built this week and rode it for the first time yesterday. First impressions are quite positive. 33.1lbs according to the scale at my LBS. Seems lighter than that going up things, though.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Loads of nice bikes here. Wow.
> 
> Here's my contribution. Just got it built this week and rode it for the first time yesterday. First impressions are quite positive. 33.1lbs according to the scale at my LBS. Seems lighter than that going up things, though.


What tires?
Good looking bike - looks like fun as hell!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

colin1 said:


> What tires?


They're 2.4" Advantages. Not sure if I'm sold on them yet. Might go back to my trusty Minions.



> Good looking bike - looks like fun as hell!


Thanks! I have a feeling I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Loads of nice bikes here. Wow.
> 
> Here's my contribution. Just got it built this week and rode it for the first time yesterday. First impressions are quite positive. 33.1lbs according to the scale at my LBS. Seems lighter than that going up things, though.


Did you already have your AMP post? I thought they stopped selling them...?


----------



## casrec (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is mine I just got Last week. 2010 KHS Velvet all stock and 36.4 lbs. Loving it so far!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^sweet!


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Some recent upgrades.


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Loads of nice bikes here. Wow.
> 
> Here's my contribution. Just got it built this week and rode it for the first time yesterday. First impressions are quite positive. 33.1lbs according to the scale at my LBS. Seems lighter than that going up things, though.


 it

I'm f'in lovin that bike!!
Purdy as hell, and I'm sure it works as well as it looks.

Question.
If your rattling it as much as I would, does your chain not come off regularly?

By no means is this a fault of this bike, as I love it!!
Just think the likes of a Blackspire or other chain tensioner would be the cream on the pudding when working with a long rear mech, regardless of single ring front.

Long and short...nice bike!!


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Why would his chain come off?


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Soya said:


> Why would his chain come off?


Looks like he has chain guide on there but isn't using it.


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

ronabrandt said:


> Looks like he has chain guide on there but isn't using it.


I see you look confused too.


----------



## jloos15 (May 22, 2011)

ronabrandt said:


> Some recent upgrades.


what did you upgrade on the enduro?


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

Soya said:


> Why would his chain come off?


You.. require a slap.
That, or your bike does'nt see enough action to warrant me argueing with you.

So.
Which is it?


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

jloos15 said:


> what did you upgrade on the enduro?


XO mid cage Rear and Shifter set. Along with Race Face Atlas AM cranks, still trying to figure out what I want for gearing on the front. Its 32-24 at the moment, trying to see if the 24 gets low enough to jump up in the mid ring.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

5k1p said:


> You.. require a slap.
> That, or your bike does'nt see enough action to warrant me argueing with you.
> 
> So.
> Which is it?


I am pretty sure that is the the lower pivot of the frame, not a guide... Just food for thought

Just because he has a blackspire ring does not mean he has a roller guide on there. Look at the pics of an Intense Tracer 2 frame and you will see what I mean.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

ebnash said:


> I am pretty sure that is the the lower pivot of the frame, not a guide... Just food for thought
> 
> Just because he has a blackspire ring does not mean he has a roller guide on there. Look at the pics of an Intense Tracer 2 frame and you will see what I mean.


No doubt, your right.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Lots of dual link bikes look like the lower link might be a roller chain guide!  Not the first time I've seen someone make that comment...


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

5k1p said:


> it
> 
> I'm f'in lovin that bike!!
> Purdy as hell, and I'm sure it works as well as it looks.
> ...


Thanks! I'm really digging it so far.

I only picked it up on Saturday so I've only ridden it once so far. I am concerned about dropping the chain and I'm in the process of finding a dual ring guide that fits the bike. The drivetrain was part of a standard build kit and the price was right so I went with it. I'd typically use a shorter cage for our rough terrain and I will do that once I wreck this rear derailleur. 

The little round black thing that looks like it might be a chain guide roller is indeed the lower link.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

stiingya said:


> Did you already have your AMP post? I thought they stopped selling them...?


Yep, I've had it since 2009 and swapped it off the old bike. Haven't had any issues with it so far. I'm expecting them to reappear under a new brand name at some point.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Thanks! I'm really digging it so far.
> 
> I only picked it up on Saturday so I've only ridden it once so far. I am concerned about dropping the chain and I'm in the process of finding a dual ring guide that fits the bike. The drivetrain was part of a standard build kit and the price was right so I went with it. I'd typically use a shorter cage for our rough terrain and I will do that once I wreck this rear derailleur.
> 
> The little round black thing that looks like it might be a chain guide roller is indeed the lower link.


It has ISCG05 tabs, so either an E13 Heim 2/Blackspire Stinger or an E13 DRS should work. You'll still occasionally drop a chain with the first 2 (but it's rare) and I don't think you'd ever drop one with the DRS (but it's about .35 lbs heavier). I run the Heim 2 and I only ever seem to drop the chain when I make a poor shift/late shift to the little ring on an uphill. I have yet to drop it on fast techie sections going down. If I had to do it all over again, I might have gotten the DRS despite the extra weight. Dropping a chain sucks period, even when you know it's your fault.


----------



## LeChat (Feb 5, 2008)

ChipM said:


> Just finished building her up last night, then got up at 0430 this morning to go for a shakedown ride before work. :thumbsup: Very stoked.
> 
> A few parts came off my old AM rig, but she's pretty much a new woman.


What are those wheels?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

> What are those wheels?


They look like Azonic Outlaws.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

5k1p said:


> You.. require a slap.
> That, or your bike does'nt see enough action to warrant me argueing with you.
> 
> So.
> Which is it?


Nice attitude. As pointed out, its a pivot, not a roller guide.


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

L Ron Hoover: what pedals are those?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Soya said:


> Nice attitude. As pointed out, its a pivot, not a roller guide.


What a Jackwagon 5k1p! I'll bet you wouldn't say that to his face!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

08 xam. just under 33 pounds which i am pretty happy with considering its a 9 pound frame and shock and no weight weenie parts (well other than the stock mavic xm317 wheels, but they work fine for my skinny ass). 1x9, kinda, still have the granny on there for one ride in particular. also put a rws externalizer on there, in conjunction with the smaller rear tire it slacks it out to ~67.5.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

B-Kul that brown turd is as ugly as you are! 

Heh just kidding man. Nice ride. Looks stout enough. I honestly don't know what you look like, but if I saw you in real life I'd just be terribly disappointed that you're not a Fraggle.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

lol im disappointed i dont look like a fraggle too. im fraggle esque though.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

BaeckerX1 said:


> It has ISCG05 tabs, so either an E13 Heim 2/Blackspire Stinger or an E13 DRS should work. You'll still occasionally drop a chain with the first 2 (but it's rare) and I don't think you'd ever drop one with the DRS (but it's about .35 lbs heavier). I run the Heim 2 and I only ever seem to drop the chain when I make a poor shift/late shift to the little ring on an uphill. I have yet to drop it on fast techie sections going down. If I had to do it all over again, I might have gotten the DRS despite the extra weight. Dropping a chain sucks period, even when you know it's your fault.


I actually have a BB mount DRS on my old Uzzi, which looks like will need to be parted out for quick sale. Perhaps I'll try that out on the Tracer. Apparently the Stinger doesn't work very well on the Tracer either. I think it interferes with the lower pivot or the swingarm. Got another ride in tonight and while I didn't drop a chain, there was definitely a lot of chain slap on some of the gnarlier descents. I'd say I'm going to have to put something on there.



paul_c33 said:


> L Ron Hoover: what pedals are those?


They're N.R.G Hippy Killers. Nylon with steel pins and sealed bearings. They're very light and seem quite grippy with my 5.10s. Only have a couple of rides on them so I don't have any long term data. I think the same pedals are also being marketed by Deity.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*2011 Mission 4*

Really loving my Diamondback Mission 4, super plush and flies! Got it dialed in tubeless at 31.5 lbs. Super D race tomorrow, can't wait.!!


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

26.8lbs.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Convert, where do you live, what's the code to your alarm and do you have any dogs?


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

convert
porn star quality right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## PiZauL (Aug 31, 2009)

Nothin fancy, DiamondBack Coil EX 07 that I have been slowly addding parts to. Had this bike for almost 5 years, never let me down.










Specs:

Lizard Lock on Skin Grips
Easton EA50 MonkeyBar 685mm
Juicy 3/3.5 Brakes
Bontrager Rythym Elite Wheels
Bontrager 2.2 XDX Tires
Fox Float R Rear Shock
RockShox Tora 302 Fork
Shimano Deore derailleur
Shimano Deore Shifter
FSA MOTO w/ 31T e*thirteen Chain Ring
MegaEXO BB
e*thirteen Turbocharger Chainring Guard 
SRAM 980 11-34 Cassette
Crank Brothers Candy Pedals


----------



## PiZauL (Aug 31, 2009)

Nothin fancy, DiamondBack Coil EX 07 that I have been slowly addding parts to. Had this bike for almost 5 years, never let me down.










* Frame Size & Color: DiamondBack 20" Y Frame, Nickel
* Fork: RockShox Tora 302 Coil Fork
* Brakes: Juicy 3/3.5 Brakes
* Cranks: FSA MOTO w/ 31T e*thirteen Chain Ring
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Shifter: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore 
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy Pedals
* Stem: Generic DB
* Handlebar: Easton EA50 MonkeyBar 
* Seatpost: Generic DB
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Sport
* Bottom Bracket: MegaEXO bb
* Cassette: SRAM 980 11-34 
* Headset: Cane Creek (Stock DB)
* Grips: Lizard Lock on Skin Grips
* Front Tire: Bontrager 26X2.2 XDX
* Front Rim: Bontrager Rythym Elite
* Front Hub/Skewer: Bontrager DT Swiss / Joy QR
* Rear Tire: Bontrager 26X2.2 XDX 
* Rear Rim: Bontrager Rythym Elite 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Bontrager DT Swiss Sealed Hub / Joy QR
* Chain: Shimano IG-30
* Weight: ~30 lbs


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

here's my rig, as it sits it's 28 lbs, 8 ounces, but swapping out the DH tires, and getting new brakes should be in the high 26 range...


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Swapped out my old Reign frame and built this baby instead:

DSCF0232 by rathbonepeter, on Flickr
Had its maiden ride yesterday loved it, tho' it was all a bit strange as I'd had my Cotic BFe and a Giant Seek roadbike robbed the night before.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

ratty2k said:


> it was all a bit strange as I'd had my Cotic BFe and a Giant Seek roadbike robbed the night before.


Aw Ratty that stinks.

I hope insurance pays out and/or the coppers get your bikes back.


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheers. 
I doubt I'll see them again, police took long enough just to give me a crime number for the insurance... Payout will be the most likely outcome, not sure what I'll do once it gets sorted. Still got the Reign frame, so if I get cash/ cheque then I may just stick some bits on that for a winter bike...


----------



## Anto164 (Mar 26, 2008)

Soooo, here's mine.

Specs;

2010 Giant Reign X1 frame
Fox 36 Van Rs (Tapered)
Avid Elixir CR Mags
MAvic Crossmax SX wheels with Ardent kevlar folding tyres
Sram x-9 throughout, with SLX front shifter and PG990 cassette and PC991 hollow pin chain
Atlas FR crankset with Hope Bottom Bracket and Gamut P30 Dual
Thompson Seatpost and Charge Spoon saddle
Sunline V1 OS bars with Raceface Atlas AM 70mm Stem
Shimano M647 DX Pedals


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

2006 Cannondale Prophet MX1

* Frame Size: Large
* Fork: Fox Talas 36 Tapered 
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks: Shimano Saint
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X7
* Pedals: Shimano DX
* Stem: Truvativ Stylo
* Handlebar: Easton Haven 
* Seatpost: Crankbros Cobalt 2
* Saddle: WTB Devo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
* Cassette: SRAM 1050
* Headset: FSA Orbit
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Tires: Conti Mountain King 2.4
* Wheels: Easton Haven
* Weight: 29.66


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

*IDS!*
Give more pics of this beauty!


----------



## Jekyll Rider NO.1 (Mar 29, 2009)

*2001 Cannondale Jekyll 800*

* Frame Size & Color: Large Blue
* Fork: Lefty DLR Speed 2
* Brakes: Hope M4 and X2
* Cranks: Shimano Deore 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano M540
* Stem: Cannondale
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey Lite XC
* Seatpost: Easton EC70 
* Saddle: Specialized Avatar 143
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Octalink
* Cassette: Shimano M770 11-34
* Headset: Cannondale
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Maxxis Hookworm
* Front Rim: Xentis
* Front Hub/Skewer: Xentis
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Hookworm
* Rear Rim: Xentis
* Rear Hub/Skewer Xentis
* Weight N/A

Bought new October 2002.. this is how it looks in 2011.

On You Tube, type in 'Cannondale Jekyll 800'


----------



## Jekyll Rider NO.1 (Mar 29, 2009)

... here's another view.


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

...


----------



## jason745 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Jekyll Rider NO.1 said:


> *
> 
> On You Tube, type in 'Cannondale Jekyll 800'


Wheelie Power!!!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Duncan1104 said:


> 2006 Cannondale Prophet MX1


I wish Cannondale would ditch those pull shock frames and just chuck out some more of these, the Prophet MX must have been a good seven years ahead of it's time.

PS, that's lovely.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Duncan1104 said:


> 2006 Cannondale Prophet MX1


Hot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> I wish Cannondale would ditch those pull shock frames and just chuck out some more of these, the Prophet MX must have been a good seven years ahead of it's time.
> 
> PS, that's lovely.


I agree. The pull shock seems like it would be a hassle to service or most likey have serviced. All of the Prophets are awesome. I actually have two. The MX and one with a lefty which my light bike. BTW Thank you for the compliment!



eurospek said:


> Hot. :thumbsup:


Thanks!

I got a couple more pics of my favorite little details.


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

d.n.s said:


> *IDS!*
> Give more pics of this beauty!


will do, just cleaned it up a bit last night as a matter of fact... I'll throw some up in the album...


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

ids said:


> will do, just cleaned it up a bit last night as a matter of fact... I'll throw some up in the album...


custom made 2011 Foes FXR

longer top tube, 1.5" head tube. Angleset.


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

Here you go, 
























edit: sweet foes, how do you like the advantage out front? I've never run one on the front, only out back paired with an ardent.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

Pivot Firebird with 170 Float :madmax:


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Mkaaa said:


> Mondraker Zenith xr
> 14,8 kg


Looks great, but Racing Ralphs??


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

ids said:


> edit: sweet foes, how do you like the advantage out front? I've never run one on the front, only out back paired with an ardent.


Thanks. I've ridden the Advantage in everything from slick rock to mud and they do great. They are really big for a 2.4".:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

iheartbicycles said:


> custom made 2011 Foes FXR
> 
> longer top tube, 1.5" head tube. Angleset.


nice, that frame makes the 36 look it has 30mm santcions.


----------



## Mkaaa (Dec 23, 2007)

Mondraker Zenith xr 
14,8 kg


----------



## 5k1p (Mar 25, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What a Jackwagon 5k1p! I'll bet you wouldn't say that to his face!


Whatever makes you think that? 
I might be a touch outspoken occasionally, but that doesnt mean it only applies to the interweb. And anyhows, I'm just a bike lover with a big grin and a loud mouth.. that prefers to take it to the trails when possible. No real offense intended. ::



ids said:


> here's my rig, as it sits it's 28 lbs, 8 ounces, but swapping out the DH tires, and getting new brakes should be in the high 26 range...


Loving that bike! Seriously!!
If I had'nt got my heart set on a Mojo HD, that would be the one. :thumbsup:

Love the Transition too!
Same colour of Orange the 2008 Marin Attack Trail came in by the looks in the pic, tho I thought the Marin looked better in the white.. while being the same beastie. The Transition pulled it off better imo.


----------



## Mkaaa (Dec 23, 2007)

iheartbicycles said:


> Looks great, but Racing Ralphs??


Actually they roll very well, and still have good grip. My weapon of choice in all day mountain trips.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

2011 Remedy 9


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

mlx john said:


> 2011 Remedy 9


nice bike, too bad none of the parts match too well


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

mlx john said:


> 2011 Remedy 9


Without an ounce of consideration for the safety of yourself or others you removed the reflectors from the wheels of that bicycle. Surely you realize that when you inevitably create a multi car accident caused by a last second maneuver of an innocent motorist you will be liable. The full weight of the judicial system will be yours to bear at that time. This kind of deviant behavior will not be tolerated in a civil society. Nice bike though.


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

love that gold fox fork


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks. I was not a fan of the colors at first, but I changed my mind when I saw it in person.

As far as the reflectors go, I was a deviant bike messenger in DC...


----------



## wildwest (May 16, 2010)

Frame Size & Color:2010 Cannondale Rize -White
* Fork: Magura Thor- 20mm thru axle
* Brakes: Avid Elixar R
* Cranks: Truvative Stylo Oct, 2x -36, 22
* Front Derailleur: Diore
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: Time
* Stem: Cannondale
* Handlebar: FSA XC 281
* Seatpost: Joplin 3R
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: GXP
* Cassette: Sram PG 990
* Grips: ODI Ruffians
* Front Tire: WTB Moto Raptor 2.24
* Front Rim: Easton Haven 20mm 
* Front Hub/Skewer: 20mm maxle
* Rear Tire:WTB Moto Raptor 2.24
* Rear Rim: Easton Haven
* Rear Hub/Skewer- Easton
* Weight: 28.2


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

KYMtnBkr said:


> Without an ounce of consideration for the safety of yourself or others you removed the reflectors from the wheels of that bicycle. Surely you realize that when you inevitably create a multi car accident caused by a last second maneuver of an innocent motorist you will be liable. The full weight of the judicial system will be yours to bear at that time. This kind of deviant behavior will not be tolerated in a civil society. Nice bike though.


My bikes never had reflectors.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

KYMtnBkr said:


> Without an ounce of consideration for the safety of yourself or others you removed the reflectors from the wheels of that bicycle. Surely you realize that when you inevitably create a multi car accident caused by a last second maneuver of an innocent motorist you will be liable. The full weight of the judicial system will be yours to bear at that time. This kind of deviant behavior will not be tolerated in a civil society. Nice bike though.


...Are you serious?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nenbran said:


> ...Are you serious?


He might be serious. I haven't caused a multi car crash........ this week.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Clearly, he has a highly developed, sardonic, sense of humor

or 

he's----->:crazy:

BTW, Hendrix is a much better guitarist than Jimmy Page. FACT!

Or I should say was.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

mlx john said:


> Clearly, he has a highly developed, sardonic, sense of humor
> 
> or
> 
> he's----->:crazy:


Most definitely...problem is that I can't tell which.



> BTW, Hendrix is a much better guitarist than Jimmy Page. FACT!
> 
> Or I should say was.


No opinion on this...

EDIT: Sweet ride by the way. I got an EX8 in January and just love it. It's perfect for what I have the ability to do currently. Love the suspension design too.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hendrix was the man, no one else could come close.

Best, John


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

Duplicate post so deleted.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

KYMtnBkr said:


> What's so hard to understand? In a civil society we must have rules or else we'll have anarchy. Now get some damn reflectors on that bike, stop riding all those wheelies and be a well mannered mountain biker. Oh, and don't forget to go to church.


See that website in my sig?

You would fit right in there. (If you don't already).


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

some people seriously need to get their sarcasm meters recalibrated.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mlx john said:


> Clearly, he has a highly developed, sardonic, sense of humor
> 
> or
> 
> ...


John Petrucci is better then both, combined.


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

> Most definitely...problem is that I can't tell which.


What's so hard to understand? In a civil society we must have rules or else we'll have anarchy. Now get some damn reflectors on that bike, stop riding all those wheelies and be a well mannered mountain biker. Oh, and don't forget to go to church.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

KYMtnBkr said:


> What's so hard to understand? In a civil society we must have rules or else we'll have anarchy. Now get some damn reflectors on that bike, stop riding all those wheelies and be a well mannered mountain biker. Oh, and don't forget to go to church.


Love you too.

But please don't ever tell me to go to church. Been there done that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

hi all 

im looking into getting a new MTB and i found a bike i really like, its a GT sensor 3.0 2011 
is it a good bike for the money?


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

^ nice Rize. i have one but didn't think it was quite AM enough to post up here...anyhow here it is:

Frame Size & Color: 2009 Cannondale Rize 4 medium - blue
* Fork: Fox Float 32 RL140mm
* Shock: Fox RP2 130mm
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Ryde
* Cranks: GXP1 32/22/bash
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: XTR Trail M985
* Stem: Cannondale
* Handlebar: FSA XC 281
* Seatpost: Cannondale Alloy
* Saddle: Fizik Nisene Sport
* Bottom Bracket: GXP
* Cassette: Sram PG 990
* Grips: Token Lock on
* Front Tire: Continental MK 2.4 Protection
* Rear Tire: Continental Vertical 2.3 Protection
* Front/Rear Rims: WTB Speed Disc XC
* Front/Rear Hub: Shimano M525 QR
* Weight: 29.9 lbs


----------



## David-K (Jun 15, 2009)

Doublepostitus....


----------



## David-K (Jun 15, 2009)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Loads of nice bikes here. Wow.
> 
> Here's my contribution. Just got it built this week and rode it for the first time yesterday. First impressions are quite positive. 33.1lbs according to the scale at my LBS. Seems lighter than that going up things, though.


Love the Intense stuff for sure! Nice Tracer.


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

Double post. Deleted


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

Double post again deleted. I can't seem to get this to post where I want.


----------



## KYMtnBkr (Mar 12, 2006)

Nenbran said:


> Love you too.
> 
> But please don't ever tell me to go to church. Been there done that. :thumbsup:


You do know I was just having a little fun here, don't you?  I was originally commenting on the absurdity of the world we live in. Trek, and other bike manufacturers, obviously feel compelled to equip their wheels with reflectors to avoid frivolous litigation. Also, the only thing I'd be less likely to do than put reflectors on my bike is to go to church. :nono:


----------



## Rumlan (Mar 22, 2010)

My 31 lbs baby...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

KYMtnBkr said:


> You do know I was just having a little fun here, don't you?  I was originally commenting on the absurdity of the world we live in. Trek, and other bike manufacturers, obviously feel compelled to equip their wheels with reflectors to avoid frivolous litigation. Also, the only thing I'd be less likely to do than put reflectors on my bike is to go to church. :nono:


My sarcasm meter has gone way out of wack with this summer isolation. My apologies.

The "I love you" still applies...


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is mine Fritzz on a regular factory setup.. Might change few things in the future.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

double post


----------



## duckhunter14 (Apr 4, 2011)

My new, and first full suspension Mountain bike, put new Easton Handle bars, stem and Selle Italia saddle on tonight, waiting for the new Easton seat post to come in the mail.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

duckhunter14, are you comfortable with those pedals?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

donkeykong0 said:


> ^ nice Rize. i have one but didn't think it was quite AM enough to post up here...anyhow here it is:
> 
> ...


Sure it is! Although I could be biased since I have the same ride. 

I think the distinction between "all mountain" and "trail bike" is very vague. Nice ride!


----------



## duckhunter14 (Apr 4, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> duckhunter14, are you comfortable with those pedals?


those are the pedals that I chose to get with the bike b/c I didn't have any type of bike shoes when I got it.. I have clip in pedals now, I'm new to mtn biking but I have been on some pretty good trails with those pedals.


----------



## projectsTJ (Apr 30, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color: '10 Pivot Firebird, Large, Black Ano
* Fork: '12 Talas 36 RLC
* Brakes: Avid Elixis CR
* Cranks: xt
* Front Derailleur: xt
* Rear Derailleur: xt 10spd
* Pedals: spd's
* Stem: Race Face Turbine 100mm
* Handlebar: Monkey Lite XC
* Seatpost: Joplin 4
* Saddle: Charge Bikes Spoon
* Bottom Bracket: xt
* Cassette: xt 10 spd
* Headset: fsa gravity
* Grips: cb iodine
* Front Tire: forte pusgah
* Front Rim: Syncros DS28
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley DH
* Rear Tire: Maxis High Roller
* Rear Rim: Syncros DS28
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley QR 
* Weight: 31.5#




























Photo with my last fork (2010 Talas 32)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

The mighty NOMAD!!!


----------



## eiri (Oct 11, 2009)

Is your Joplin always lowered ;-)

Nice setup, but the stem and crank might to be a bit long for this bike?


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

socalMX said:


> The mighty NOMAD!!!


if anybody has had their 1st gen Nomad/ 36 stolen within the greater SF area, please contact this guy.


----------



## chetly (May 14, 2011)

My newest ride...

2011 Giant Reign 1
ks I900 dropper post
SDG bel-air saddle
ODI ruffian lockon grips
Crank Brothers 50/50 pedals
upgraded to 203mm front 185mm rear rotors

Also added a 135mm X 29mm piece of plastic from a cd case to help bottoming


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

*My 12.5kg AM rig*

This badboy runs DT Swiss xmc 130mm forks and pimped red accents. Tyres are quite heavy, with monorails and aerozine cranks and Ti expedo pedals it should be mid 11kgs.... YeeeHaaaaaaa!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

2w4s said:


> if anybody has had their 1st gen Nomad/ 36 stolen within the greater SF area, please contact this guy.


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

socalMX said:


> What is that supposed to mean?


I think he is jokingly implying that, because you are a big scary dude, that you must of stolen the bike!

But you're right, the Nomad is mighty. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

socalMX said:


> What is that supposed to mean?


absolutely nothing just giving you a hard time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## prussiks (Jun 20, 2011)

hey man I just bought a knog 5 as well....I have to ask you if you have had any issues? because the instruc. say it will fit up to 45mm and then I saw your photo and the rubber on mine looks just as stretched out as on yours....I'm thinking of using some tape or zip ties..to prevent loss, or maybe you could help set my mind at ease....thanks, nice ride man..


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

projectsTJ said:


> * Frame Size & Color: '10 Pivot Firebird, Large, Black Ano
> * Fork: '12 Talas 36 RLC
> * Brakes: Avid Elixis CR
> * Cranks: xt
> ...


Hey what do you think of that Forte Pisgah? It looks like it has pretty good volume for its weight and the tread pattern doesn't look half bad especially for $21.99


----------



## projectsTJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Rusty, the Pisgah is a solid tire. I was surprised! It has a similar tread to nevegals and tracks very well. It is a lot of bang for the buck for sure!

eiri, the stem is too long, I know, I'm still playing with my cockpit. The cranks are fine though.


----------



## Spik Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

*Nukeproof Mega*

Not mine, a mates...

Work in progress
Nukeproof Mega
Size L
Raw
Bos Deville 160mm Fork
Shimano XT 2 x 10 Drivetrain
Avid Elixir CR Mag Brakes
Stans ZTR Flow on Hope Pro 2's

The rest is subject to changes.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wow, one of my favorite frames out right now^


----------



## Spik Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

b-kul said:


> wow, one of my favorite frames out right now^


You aint joking, It makes me want to trade-in my marin!


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

**** Boy said:


> Not mine, a mates...
> 
> Work in progress
> Nukeproof Mega
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

**** Boy said:


> You aint joking, It makes me want to trade-in my marin!


have you ridden it? the only thing that makes me favor a 575 over it is that the mega seems super slack.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

DAS RUNESTEIN

2011 Banshee Rune weighs in a hair over 32lb w/ full coil suspension

Banshee Rune anodized black w/ orange links
Lyrik RC2DH coil fork 170 mmm
Xfusion Vector HLR coil shock
Easton Haven carbon handlebars
Easton Havoc 65 mm stem
Mavic EN521 Rims
DT swiss comp 2.0 spokes
DT swiss 240 hubs
WTB Dissent 2.5 fr, 2.3 back
Avid Elixir CR brakes w/ straitline levers
Straitline 420 pedals
Deore XT front + rear derailleurs
Deore SLX shifters
Race Face Atlas AM cranks w/ bash guard
Easton EA50 seatpost
WTB Pure Race seat


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Haus Boss said:


> DAS RUNESTEIN


Nice! Love the grips! :thumbsup:

I can hear Feuer frei!!!!

P


----------



## Spik Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

b-kul said:


> have you ridden it? the only thing that makes me favor a 575 over it is that the mega seems super slack.


I had a couple of runs on it, climbs and descends really well (i usually take a size m and found the size l a bit big).

You still get an "upright / steep" feel to it, (i ride a marin wolf ridge which is about 65 / 64 degree h/a) but not in a bad way and didn't feel skitish.

I rode a 575 a while ago and this is a tad relaxed but not loads in comparison, its definetly not super slack.

Bang for £ its awesome, its about £900 frame here in the UK compared to about £1600 for the 575.


----------



## scorpionice (Jun 15, 2011)

that's a nice looking helmet? where did u get that?


----------



## somemorestuff (Apr 11, 2007)

Frame Size & Color: Medium Trance X Advanced SL 0
Fork: Rock Shox Revolution Dual Air 150mm
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR Mag Carbon
Cranks: Race Face Sixc Carbon Cranks 35T e13 G-ring
Front Derailleur: None (Superstar components single ring guide)
Rear Derailleur: Sram x9 10spd short cage
Pedals:	Superstar components Ultra Mag
Stem: Easton ea90 80mm
Handlebar: Syncros AM carbon bar 710mm
Seatpost: KS i950 with remote
Saddle:	SDG ti fly
Bottom Bracket: Race Face Turbine
Cassette: Shimano XT 10spd 11-36
Headset: Giant integrated
Grips: ODI cross trainer lock-on
Front Tire: schwalbe nobby nic 2.25
Front Rim: roval traverse el
Front Hub/Skewer: roval traverse el / 20mm maxle lite
Rear Tire: schwalbe nobby nic
Rear Rim: roval traverse el
Rear Hub/Skewer: roval traverse el / mavic composite
Weight: 25 lbs


----------



## Tomilton (Apr 23, 2011)

My new ride. Just put it together last night.
Frame: Diamondback Mission 3
Fork: X-Fusion Vengeance HLR
Wheels: DT. Swiss EX1750's
Tires: WTB Prowler MX 2.5f, XT 2.3r
Crank: Hammershcmidt AM
Brakes: Avid XO 203mm f, 185mm r
Shifters and deraileur, SRAM X9
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
Chain: Shimano XTR
Pedals: Time X-rock S
Handle bar: Gravity Light
Stem: Sunline V1 AM 80mm
Grips: PDW lock-on


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

My 06 Enduro, it rides fantastically in this setup.


IMG_0028 by i_ache, on Flickr


IMG_0032 by i_ache, on Flickr


IMG_0029 by i_ache, on Flickr


----------



## wanderinginhel (Dec 30, 2010)

*Here's mine*

My entry level AM setup 
2010 specialized comp

only upgrades are
DMR v12 pedals
Marzo micro ti 66 Front fork

Hopefully in the near future a gravity dropper and a I9 wheelset.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Fix the Spade said:


> Convert, where do you live, what's the code to your alarm and do you have any dogs?


No dogs. No alarms. Have at it.



p_cycle said:


> convert
> porn star quality right there. :thumbsup:


Thank you sir. I currently have a quiver of 20 bicycles to suit every type of ride I would want to go on. However, after building this guy I'm selling nearly every bike I own. I'll keep the Reign, the Niner, the Sunday(dh), the Sunday(bmx), the Litespeed(road) and everything else(mostly trail bikes; 4/5" travel or hardtail) is going.

I should have built a sub 27lbs trail ripper a long time ago.

-Kevin


----------



## scorpionice (Jun 15, 2011)

vittorio64 said:


> Yeah!!!!


nice bike...


----------



## scorpionice (Jun 15, 2011)

Sim2u said:


> Let me change that by giving some good axamples of AM and FR with some new alterations on my rig. Its far lighter than my previous 07 X
> 
> nice grey black combination...:thumbsup:


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

**** Boy said:


> Not mine, a mates...
> 
> Work in progress
> Nukeproof Mega
> ...


Nice bike! :thumbsup:
I'm considering buying one of these frames. Do you know the weight of the large frame and of the complete build? How is he finding it? He needs to post a review!


----------



## scorpionice (Jun 15, 2011)

GS833 said:


> This bike/frame design always catches my eye, really different. Nice bike!:thumbsup:


nice ride...is there a way that u can put chain guide?


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

I posted my build a while ago, but it's significantly lighter now, and so I think it can be posted again.  26 lbs, 9 ounces. changes were to go from 2.4 purgs to a 2.2 purg and a 2.3 eskar, swap out the command post for the trusty thomson, and ESI grips.


----------



## Spik Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

gladegp said:


> Nice bike! :thumbsup:
> I'm considering buying one of these frames. Do you know the weight of the large frame and of the complete build? How is he finding it? He needs to post a review!


We never got round to weighing the frame, we built in the evening in a rush for the next day! 
At the moment its coming in at sub 30lbs easily.

He's ridden it for 1 day, we're goin for a raz later for more fettling, its 18months since he really rode in anger so the whole setup process is gonna take a while!

First impressions are good, he did want orange alpine / style of bike but this blows that £1600 frame price/performance point out of the water!

Next mods are bos viper rear shock and reverb seatpost.


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

prussiks said:


> hey man I just bought a knog 5 as well....I have to ask you if you have had any issues? because the instruc. say it will fit up to 45mm and then I saw your photo and the rubber on mine looks just as stretched out as on yours....I'm thinking of using some tape or zip ties..to prevent loss, or maybe you could help set my mind at ease....thanks, nice ride man..


Prussiks, are you replying to my post from September 2009?

If so, I took the knog off the fork when I got a garmin edge. It stayed on ok until then. But as mentioned it was right at the limit - the sticker thickness was too much extra. They may have changed in 2 years though so ymmv


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's my new 2011 Santa Cruz Heckler. I ordered the D-AM kit, but it shipped missing some parts so I have a few upgrades already: Mavic 321 wheels and a Thomson Elite stem to name a couple. I already have a couple upgrades on my mind for a few months down the road, but for now I'm going to ride it as-is and have fun.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Dirty Harry Potter (Apr 12, 2011)

smmokan said:


> Here's my new 2011 Santa Cruz Heckler.


Nice bike!

But I can't understand why Santa Cruz is still using open cables on a 2011 :nono: full length housing are the way to go.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

they shipped it without wheels?


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, I think I just barely made the cut-off for the latest kit builds, and they were running out of components (my understanding). In order to get the bike sooner rather than later, my LBS asked them to ship it as-is and they'd fill in the blanks. I knew my LBS would take care of me, so I didn't mind at all.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

oh i see, so you paid regular price and your lbs just threw on whatever was missing. looks like you got an upgrade in the stem atleast.


----------



## dipan (Feb 21, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Eriksen custom Ti, Ventana 5.5" rear triangle
* Fork: RS Revelation WC Dual Air
* Brakes: Hope V2
* Cranks: XX
* Front Derailleur: XX
* Rear Derailleur: XX
* Pedals: Time ATAC Carbon/Ti
* Stem: Enve Carbon 75mm
* Handlebar: Custom Seven Ti
* Seatpost: RS Reverb
* Saddle: Fizik Aliante
* Bottom Bracket: GXP
* Cassette: XX
* Headset: CK tapered
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: Continental MK 1.4
* Front Rim: ZTR Flow 26"
* Front Hub/Skewer: I9 hub & spokes/15mm through axle
* Rear Tire: Continental MK 1.4
* Rear Rim: ZTR Flow 26"
* Rear Hub/Skewer: I9 hub & spokes/DT Swiss RWS through bolt
* Weight: 29.0 lbs with pedals

Came in a little heavier than I was expecting but certainly not overweight. More of a "trail" build as I gather from all the experienced riders here. I'm more of a lumper than a splitter anyway  I can get some pics up soon...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Right on!


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Those Hope V2 are a bit overkill for your bike


----------



## dipan (Feb 21, 2004)

bullit43 said:


> Those Hope V2 are a bit overkill for your bike


Yeah I know, but I like to overdo the brakes. And the Hopes work extremely well. There doesn't seem to be much of a weight penalty with these vs the more complex 4 piston M4 brakes. I have some X2's on a XC bike that work very well also. I like the idea of 2 bigger pistons vs 4 smaller ones. Honestly, the whole bike is overkill, but it will be fun to ride for years to come ...


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Quasi X-post from the Giant board. My recent Reign build:

'11 Giant Reign Frame (S)
'11 Pushed RockShox Revelation World Cup - 2-Pos Air - Keronite (15mm) 
'11 Pushed RockShox Monarch Plus RC3
'11 Formula The One Brakes (180F / 160R)
'11 Race Face Next SL Carbon Crankset & BB92 Bottom Bracket
Wellgo MG-1 Magnesium Pedals / Ti Spindles 
Shimano XT M771D Front Derailleur
Sram XO Rear Derailleur 
Shimano XTR CS-M970 11/34 Cassette
SRAM PC-991 Chain
SRAM X9 Shifters (on MixMasters)
Race Face Next SL Riser Bars 
ODI Rogue Lock-On Grips
FSR 70mm Stem
RockShox Reverb Seatpost
Selle San Marco Concor Lite Saddle
Industry 9 Wheelset with Stan's Flows - 15mm Front / DT Swiss 10mm Thru Bolt Rear
Specialized Eskar Control 2.3 Front Tire / Maxxis Minion DHF 2.3 Rear

Just a tick under 27 pounds...


----------



## scorpionice (Jun 15, 2011)

nice bike deadbolt.
it's now official, i'm going to get the giant reign 2 and start from there. how's the uphill ride? (i wont ask the downhill )?


----------



## Dagair002 (Jul 5, 2010)

2011 Diamondback Mission 2 6" All-Mountain bike
Fox 32 Float 150mm fork w/15mm thru-axle
Fox RP23 High Volume rear shock
Hayes Stroker Trail brakes 203mm f/185mm r
Easton Haven wheelset
Schwalbe Fat Albert 26x2.4 front and rear tires
Sram X7 2x9 shifters
Sram X9 9 spd rear derailleur
Sram PC991 chain
Sram PG980 9spd cassette
Shimano M665 2 spd front derailleur
Shimano M665 22-34-bash crankset (with a blue Blackspire super pro 34t ring)
Xpedo XMX17AC pedals
Race Face lite bash ring
PRO FRS 70mm stem
Easton Havoc 730mm handlebars
Ergon GE1 grips
Blackburn ATOM 4.0 Cycleometer
Easton EA50 seatpost
WTB Laser V seat
Gravity SX Pro tapered headset


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet looking Reign!! Exact same reign as mine (well except for my inferior build)!! I thought Reigns came with quick release rear dropouts?

By coincidence I came here with a specific question about wheel weights, but I'm unable to post a new thread due to my post count.... could anyone tell me how much a light trail wheelset would weigh? I'd like to upgrade my stock rims but can't really justify it unless there's an obvious performance gain. And maybe my rims are already light enough so it wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Blackthorne said:


> Sweet looking Reign!! Exact same reign as mine (well except for my inferior build)!! I thought Reigns came with quick release rear dropouts?
> 
> By coincidence I came here with a specific question about wheel weights, but I'm unable to post a new thread due to my post count.... could anyone tell me how much a light trail wheelset would weigh? I'd like to upgrade my stock rims but can't really justify it unless there's an obvious performance gain. And maybe my rims are already light enough so it wouldn't be necessary.


Those are the usual vertical 10 mm dropouts, and a 10 mm DT RWS thru-bolt holding the hub in them.

As for the wheels, it depends on your weight first, and on your riding style second. Those dictate the choice of rims and the rear hub. With front hub and spokes, you can go very light these days -- jusi pick DT 240s Oversize and Sapim CX-Ray (many wheelbuilders will very assertively tell you that CX-Rays are out of the question on an MTB -- this is not so).


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice Mission, looks amazing with the easton wheel. I got a brand new 09 Mission 2 frameset. I feel like the bike has made me a better rider.


----------



## Dagair002 (Jul 5, 2010)

No doubt Coopie, I feel the same way. It is very playful, corners well, climbs pretty well, and can handle some gnarly terrain! I just posted my best time at one of the local singletrack trails with it today. I was so stoked!


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

scorpionice said:


> nice bike deadbolt.
> it's now official, i'm going to get the giant reign 2 and start from there. how's the uphill ride? (i wont ask the downhill )?


Thanks!

This is the kind of stuff I ride with it and I think it's perfect!


----------



## scorpionice (Jun 15, 2011)

deadbolt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I ride with it and I think it's perfect!


thanks for taking me to a first person view of your ride...:thumbsup:


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

scorpionice said:


> thanks for taking me to a first person view of your ride...:thumbsup:


Super vid, thanks. Makes me want to get back out to Chesboro asap.
R


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Mounted a different angle this evening. The helmet cam really smoothed out the trail. This gives a better idea how rough some of the sections really are.

And no, it hasn't been sped up. 






Chesebro / Gas Pipe - Fork Angle. from Wasted Youth on Vimeo.


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

Dagair002 said:


> 2011 Diamondback Mission 2 6" All-Mountain bike
> Fox 32 Float 150mm fork w/15mm thru-axle
> Fox RP23 High Volume rear shock
> Hayes Stroker Trail brakes 203mm f/185mm r
> ...


Very nice! What size frame?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Deadbolt,nice video.:thumbsup:What fork is that?I like seeing the sag adjustment ring climb higher and higher!Dam,I need to invest in a cam & some brackets,for my MTB and my MX Quad!EDIT:Just went to your prvious post and seen its the RS Rev. fork! Did the Push tune make a huge difference on the fork $ shock?I am thinking of sending in my RC4...


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

radials said:


> I guess it's about time I post pics of mine. I love her to death, but she may be for sale. I'm considering getting a Fuel EX instead...
> 
> I've replace just about every Bontrager piece on this bike except for the rear through-axle.


Why are you considering getting a fuel ex instead? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## duckhunter14 (Apr 4, 2011)

New to MBing and new to the forum, so i got denied when I triend to post a reply on a vid.... Just wanted to say the pics and vids are BAD ASS.. great motivation for someone just learning to love the sport!!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Duckhunter,you have no idea what you are getting yourself into!Worst than crack cocaine!!!


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Duckhunter,you have no idea what you are getting yourself into!Worst than crack cocaine!!!


+1

I've never been addicted to any sport really. I love skiing, I love soccer, I like tennis, I like working out, but none of those were EVER something that I constantly think about. I never thought that it would ever happen, but mtb is my addiction and I can't see any possible way of quitting!


----------



## Dagair002 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kamil said:


> +1
> 
> I've never been addicted to any sport really. I love skiing, I love soccer, I like tennis, I like working out, but none of those were EVER something that I constantly think about. I never thought that it would ever happen, but mtb is my addiction and I can't see any possible way of quitting!


+1 (We're doing math! Awesome!)

I completely agree with this. From my experience in sports and fitness (I'm an Exercise Physiology major), mountain biking is a combination of aspects of several sports that I've had the privilege of participating in. It involves the mental focus and mental strategy involved in wrestling and brazilian jiu jitsu (determining what sort of situation you're in and what to do next; i.e. line choice and how to handle obstacles on the trail), it involves what many people refer to as the "runner's high"... a combination of adrenaline and endorphins, the explosiveness needed by track athletes and football players (obviously in a more bike specific manner)... Overall, there's a lot going on when you're on the bike, and yet it all seems so simple in the moment... in my head, it typically ends up being a voice saying, "Stay on your bike and go faster!" I find this very motivating and very rewarding overall.

To sum it up, as the others have said... CRACK!


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

Dagair002 said:


> +1 (We're doing math! Awesome!)
> 
> I completely agree with this. From my experience in sports and fitness (I'm an Exercise Physiology major), mountain biking is a combination of aspects of several sports that I've had the privilege of participating in. It involves the mental focus and mental strategy involved in wrestling and brazilian jiu jitsu (determining what sort of situation you're in and what to do next; i.e. line choice and how to handle obstacles on the trail), it involves what many people refer to as the "runner's high"... a combination of adrenaline and endorphins, the explosiveness needed by track athletes and football players (obviously in a more bike specific manner)... Overall, there's a lot going on when you're on the bike, and yet it all seems so simple in the moment... in my head, it typically ends up being a voice saying, "Stay on your bike and go faster!" I find this very motivating and very rewarding overall.
> 
> To sum it up, as the others have said... CRACK!


Totally forgot about mentioning the adrenaline rush!
Other than skiing NO other sport give me such an extreme sense of being on the edge (quite literally sometimes )


----------



## dauwalt (Mar 26, 2005)

*2011 Rocky Mountain Slayer 50*

2011 RM Slayer 50. Not a great pic, but.. Upgrades: Easten Haven bars and stem (70mm), Shimano SLX cassette, and Stans strips and 2.35 Kenda Nevegals front and rear. Oh, Ieft the bar code sticker just for the chicks. The rest stock. Great ride!


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Kamil said:


> Totally forgot about mentioning the adrenaline rush!
> Other than skiing NO other sport give me such an extreme sense of being on the edge (quite literally sometimes )


I agree, I go skiing in the winter and I do this in the spring/summer/fall lol MTB season opens up around here in April/may timeframe and ends in October. I would continue in the winter months, but I tried snow riding and I left the snow to my skis. So it's 6 months for skiing and 6 months to MTB. I agree though, MTB out here is much more fun hands down.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

My Mountain Cycle Fury. Some have laughed at the single pivot, but I've ridden faux bar and I'm not ready to go back.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> My Mountain Cycle Fury. Some have laughed at the single pivot, but I've ridden faux bar and I'm not ready to go back.
> 
> View attachment 623440


They can laugh all they want. A single pivot is all you need, as long as you have a good stable platform shock. Do you notice how a lot of companies are going back to less complex designs?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

dauwalt said:


> 2011 RM Slayer 50. Not a great pic, but.. Upgrades: Easten Haven bars and stem (70mm), Shimano SLX cassette, and Stans strips and 2.35 Kenda Nevegals front and rear. Oh, Ieft the bar code sticker just for the chicks. The rest stock. Great ride!


Nice Slayer,real nice!:thumbsup:But the bar code & warning labels gotta go!


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They can laugh all they want. A single pivot is all you need, as long as you have a good stable platform shock. Do you notice how a lot of companies are going back to less complex designs?


Who?


----------



## trailjumps (Jun 22, 2011)

hey i got no photos just yet of my bike and its completly done. switching the fork out...
* Frame Size & Color: jamis dakar xlt 2007 15" and black 
* Fork: Was a rock shock recon 335 solo air Now its a manitou nixon super 145 instinct
* Brakes:shamano hydrolic disk brakes
* Cranks: shamano
* Front Derailleur: suntour -.-^
* Rear Derailleur:shamano xlt
* Pedals: just bmx pedels
* Seatpost:what ever came with the bike
* Saddle: womans seat... my mothers old bike and havent had time to replace the seat yet
* Bottom Bracket:shamano...
* Cassette:shamano i think
* Headset:shamano deore
* Grips:wtb
* Front/rear Tire: wtb. soon to be replaced. cracks all through the things
* Front/rear Rim: wtb speed line
* Front/rear Hub/Skewer: think it says freeweight or freeline. may be wrong
* Weight: think it ways in around 35-38 lbs but goes uphill great


----------



## NR 750 (Jul 2, 2011)

Now that's a lot of stuff to write!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ronabrandt said:


> Who?


Companies have brought the SP design back to their lineup and some it has never left. Most common addition to the SP is linkage driven :rockon:


----------



## Brigadier Buege (Jan 12, 2011)

*My budget build*

For those of you who have been following this thread for a LONG time, i bought this frame off of Jimba, who posted pics of it way back around page 15-17 i forget which one. Anyways, heres my bike, an 04 Ellsworth Moment.










i wish i had a better camera, so it could hit the subtle accents more. I have blue pivot bolts, a blue hope seat post clamp, a blue chris king headset, a blue derailour hanger, blue odi lock on grips, and of course the blue on the fox shock that i think all blend nicely together.
Anyways this was my budget build, total was around 875 for it all.
quick specs:
Frame: 04 Ellsworth moment. According to my friends dad who is sponsored by Ellswoth, the rear triangle and rocker are upgraded, as well as the pivot bolts.
Fork: 09 Marzocchi 55rv. Bought on sale as a OEM but completely new part in 2011
Shock: 08? Dhx air 5.0
Wheels: WTB AM Speedisc, shimano rear hub 20mm front
Brakes: Tektro mechanical, 6'' rotors, Avid levers.
The Rest: Random mix of Shimano components, Thompson Elite Seatpost

Please let me know what you guys think!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks real good!875 is some good work!What do you think that build would have cost new?Nice job!


----------



## ferrettank (Jun 18, 2011)

duckhunter14 said:


> New to MBing and new to the forum, so i got denied when I triend to post a reply on a vid.... Just wanted to say the pics and vids are BAD ASS.. great motivation for someone just learning to love the sport!!


I'm new to mountain biking too  well sortof, I've done really small rides my whole life but since I got my jamis. I can't go shorter then 6 mile rides
Agh, cant post pics untill I have a post count of 10


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Deadbolt: spectacular bike, congrats!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Brigadier Buege said:


> For those of you who have been following this thread for a LONG time, i bought this frame off of Jimba, who posted pics of it way back around page 15-17 i forget which one. Anyways, heres my bike, an 04 Ellsworth Moment.


Whats a Jimba :cornut:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Companies have brought the SP design back to their lineup and some it has never left. Most common addition to the SP is linkage driven :rockon:


Having or adding a SP in their lineup is not the same as "going back to less complex designs". Companies make more money by offering less costly alternatives to their complex designs. The original point is not true... outside of lost licensing, bankruptcy, or restructuring?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Having or adding a SP in their lineup is not the same as "going back to less complex designs". Companies make more money by offering less costly alternatives to their complex designs. The original point is not true... outside of lost licensing, bankruptcy, or restructuring?


Word it any way you want it all comes out the same Ride On :rockon:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Wow! I didn't mean to start an argument with my lil ol single pivot. 
Like I said before. I have had good four bar designs and I'm not ready to go back to one from my current single pivot bike. 
Said from experience, not ad hype.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Companies have brought the SP design back to their lineup and some it has never left. Most common addition to the SP is linkage driven :rockon:


Name a company that has reintroduced a single pivot after going with something else. Low cost leaders don't count.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> Name a company that has reintroduced a single pivot after going with something else. Low cost leaders don't count.


Santa Cruz Bikes Oh wait that is a company that never left SP yet has a multi pivot ohmygosh. Tink ya needs a new <3 :thumbsup:


----------



## hunterglass (Apr 14, 2010)

saturnine said:


> i'd go with an rp2 unless you absolutely need 3 stages of propedal. i had an rp23 and switched to an rp2 for that reason.


 I've ridden both an RP23 and RP2. When I had the RP23 I used 2 settings...full open or one ProPedal, now my Remedy has an RP2...I've considered "upgrading" to an RP23 then realized I don't ever use the other settings so why spend the extra cash? It's good to hear someone voice the same opinion.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Word it any way you want it all comes out the same Ride On :rockon:


Um, actually no it doesn't.  Words are put together in specific ways in order to try and communicate specific ideas...

But I assume nothing I can say here will change the brand of cool aide your drinkin... so enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Santa Cruz Bikes Oh wait that is a company that never left SP yet has a multi pivot ohmygosh. Tink ya needs a new <3 :thumbsup:


So your saying that Santa Cruz has abandoned VPP now and is just selling SP/APP???

Because that's the point Mountain Cycle Shaun made that you chimed in to support...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Santa Cruz Butcher, Commencal Meta, Orange and Mountain Cycle. None are "low cost leaders". 

I find comments about needing a stable platform shock strange. I haven't seen or ridden any dually that didn't need a proper tuned shock to work right, no matter what suspension is uses.
In fact I've seen plenty of VP type bikes like Santa Cruz Nomads, Giant Trances etc, that bob all over the place just like any other bike, that has over 5" travel when hammering out of the saddle. My single pivot is just as stable when in the saddle and doesn't bob any more than the competition when out.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> Santa Cruz Butcher, Commencal Meta, Orange and Mountain Cycle. None are "low cost leaders".
> 
> I find comments about needing a stable platform shock strange. I haven't seen or ridden any dually that didn't need a proper tuned shock to work right, no matter what suspension is uses.


None of those companies had multipivot bikes, and then abandoned them for single pivot bikes...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

stiingya said:


> None of those companies had multipivot bikes, and then abandoned them for single pivot bikes...


Mountain Cycle has had multi pivot bikes, the Slix and Zen are two of them.
Santa Cruz has multi pivot bikes, but hasn't abandoned single pivots. They introduced the Butcher which is a new model. 
Orange has stuck with single pivots and I don't know if they ever played with multi pivots.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Santa Cruz Bikes Oh wait that is a company that never left SP yet has a multi pivot ohmygosh. Tink ya needs a new <3 :thumbsup:


What part of "low cost leaders don't count" don't u understand?


----------



## hunterglass (Apr 14, 2010)

b-kul said:


> 08 jamis xam after my first real ride. all stock except for panaracer rampage tires, easton havoc 65mm stem, wtb shadow saddle, and i took off the big ring. all told around 33 pounds.


 It's great to see a Jamis in the mix...I definitely feel they're under appreciated. I had an Jamis XLT 2.0 that I rode hard for 5yrs.---bent a chainstay and replaced, trashed loads of components and rode it to the point of just worn out but that bike fit so incredibly well and took me so many places and would do anything! Even now after a couple other bikes and currently riding a Remedy(which I LOVE), I still think, "my Jamis would've taken that line better!". The back end just felt great, was so nimble.... been trying to figure out what the difference is but either case...great riding bikes!


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

stiingya said:


> The slix and zen were singe pivot's with linkages to actuate the shock. (and in any case Mountain cycle is a company that has gone through bankruptcy/restructuring/sold a few times and that has allot to do with what bikes it has produced, not whether one type was better than another, SP's cost less to make/sell!!! The company has renewed again and are producing new bikes for next year, but I think their still SP/linkage SP???)
> 
> A multipivot bike refers to one that has more than one pivot between the rear axle and the main pivot. (like an FSR, VPP, DW, etc) There are definitely LOTS of SP bikes that use linkages to run the shock. (Kona, new Diamondbacks, and as you mentioned Commencial, and Santa Cruz's Nickel/Butcher, etc) And then the simple single pivots like your Mountain Cycle, my old beloved Santa Cruz Heckler, etc...
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> Mountain Cycle has had multi pivot bikes, the Slix and Zen are two of them.
> Santa Cruz has multi pivot bikes, but hasn't abandoned single pivots. They introduced the Butcher which is a new model.
> Orange has stuck with single pivots and I don't know if they ever played with multi pivots.


The slix and zen were singe pivot's with linkages to actuate the shock. (and in any case Mountain cycle is a company that has gone through bankruptcy/restructuring/sold a few times and that has allot to do with what bikes it has produced, not whether one type was better than another, SP's cost less to make/sell!!! The company has renewed again and are producing new bikes for next year, but I think their still SP/linkage SP???)

A multipivot bike refers to one that has more than one pivot between the rear axle and the main pivot. (like an FSR, VPP, DW, etc) There are definitely LOTS of SP bikes that use linkages to run the shock. (Kona, new Diamondbacks, and as you mentioned Commencial, and Santa Cruz's Nickel/Butcher, etc) And then the simple single pivots like your Mountain Cycle, my old beloved Santa Cruz Heckler, etc...

I'm not, nor do I think anyone here is bagging on single pivot bikes. Just pointing out that what Mountain Cycle Shawn said is not true. No company is going back to less complex designs that I know of without that being due to loss of license, bankruptcy? Santa Cruz did "add" a linkage driven SP to their line up. But they added 2 SP linkage models while adding 3-4 new multi-link bikes. There obviously not going "back" to less complex designs, but offering several designs at several price points.

OK, back to work...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

stiingya said:


> Having or adding a SP in their lineup is not the same as "going back to less complex designs". Companies make more money by offering less costly alternatives to their complex designs. The original point is not true... outside of lost licensing, bankruptcy, or restructuring?


Companies spent a lot of money on complex suspension systems to solve all the problems that a good stable platform shock solves. So, they are just not going to adandon those designs over night. But a lot of these companies are going back to a simpler design. Like a Single pivot with a linkage. And with a good stable platform shock, they work just as good as any design out there. They are also cheaper to make, which is good in this bad economy. Some examples are the New Butcher, Nickel, San Andreas and I believe the new Yeti. Some companies like SC still offer a true SP design. You will see the more complex designs disappear over the next few years. I only know this because I know one of the the designers of one of the major MTB companies out there, and that is their plan, and also the plan of some other companies.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ya alls have a great time strokin it SP's rock :cornut:

Dont forget to kiss the mirror <3


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Ya alls have a great time strokin it SP's rock :cornut:
> 
> Dont forget to kiss the mirror <3


The adults are trying to have a discussion... if your left with only throwing pointless and lame insults just refrain from posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> The adults are trying to have a discussion... if your left with only throwing pointless and lame insults just refrain from posting. :thumbsup:


Your a STUD I refrain :cornut:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Companies spent a lot of money on complex suspension systems to solve all the problems that a good stable platform shock solves. So, they are just not going to adandon those designs over night. But a lot of these companies are going back to a simpler design. Like a Single pivot with a linkage. And with a good stable platform shock, they work just as good as any design out there. Some examples are the New Butcher, Nickel, San Andreas and I believe the new Yeti. Some companies like SC still offer a true SP design. You will see the more complex designs disappear over the next few years. I only know this because I know one of the the designers of one of the major MTB companies out there, and that is thier plan, and also the plan of some other companies.


Your first sentence was oft repeated about 10 years ago when platform shocks first started being designed and spec'd on mountain bikes. (I remember reading/thinking the same thing!) Didn't turn out to be true.

The whole point of the "linkage(s)" is to mechanically alter what even a good platform shock can NOT do. So obviously these companies you mention do think it takes more than just a platform shock.

The concentric main pivot on the new Yeti alters where the pivot point is, kinda like how a virtual pivot bike does. It's VPP without being sued for patent infringement although I'll admit it does only have the one pivot. (well actually it has a pivot inside a pivot = 2?) At the very least it's hardly a "less complex" design...?

When the Butchers/Nickels were unveiled they showed the suspension curves as related to their VPP bikes. Their target was the same curve as VPP, they were able to get close. They were specifically making a bike more affordable than the VPP's, but "better" than their existing SP bikes. And as previously stated they have since then come up with 3-4 new VPP bikes. Hardly planing to do away with the VPP.

The new Mountain Cycles bikes are more complex than their old bikes. (suspension wise, not counting the old monocoque?(sp) frame build) (well I guess that may not be 100% accurate, I was thinking of the original San Andreas vs the new 2.0 bike, SP vs Linkage SP. Interestingly the Zen 2 has the same number of pivots as the original zen, just a different design ) In the end Mountain Cycle has never done anything but SP/linkage SP's so it really doesn't have much bearing on the discussion of bike makers designing multi link bikes and then going to SP's? Of which I don't think you've given a true example of yet?

You may infact know some some bike maker that has convinced him/herself that SP is the way of the future...? (certainly not any top/big bike maker unless there's some new shock technology that doesn't require an inline shaft???) But as far as your "inside information" on the future of "all" bike manufacturing I call BS. As soon as Specialized's US patent on the horst link expires, (2012/13?) that feature will be incorporated by tons of US bike builders. (look at bikes in Europe/rest of the world) It's a super cheap way to improve suspension performance. That's hardly going to lead to less complex designs...

I loved my Heckler, SP makes for some good bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaniggitkev (Apr 2, 2011)

Mostly use it for Freeride, but also do a lot of all mtn riding with her... 09 Xam I
* Frame Size & Color: Jamis XAM I
* Fork: Bomber 66RC3 
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve DH 
* Front Derailleur: E-13 LS1
* Rear Derailleur: X7
* Pedals: BurninG
* Stem: Truvati Hussefelt 40mm
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper 780
* Seatpost:some Bontrager
* Saddle: WTB speed V
* Cassette: Sram PG-970DH
* Front Tire: Intense FRO 2.7/ Nevegal stick-e 2.35
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw/ Sun Equalizer 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic/ Formula
* Rear Tire: WTB Dissent 2.35/ Dissent 2.5
* Rear Rim: Azonic outlaw/ Sun Equalizer
* Rear Hub: Azonic/ Shimano M575
* Weight 37.6lbs


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the only company i know of to go from a multilink design to a sp is jamis. they went from fsr to 4 bar. not sure if it was about money or what though. btw sweet jamis! the frames are over weight at like 8.5 pounds but they sure ride nice.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Linkage driven SP what a concept :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Companies spent a lot of money on complex suspension systems to solve all the problems that a good stable platform shock solves. So, they are just not going to adandon those designs over night. But a lot of these companies are going back to a simpler design. Like a Single pivot with a linkage. And with a good stable platform shock, they work just as good as any design out there. They are also cheaper to make, which is good in this bad economy. Some examples are the New Butcher, Nickel, San Andreas and I believe the new Yeti. Some companies like SC still offer a true SP design. You will see the more complex designs disappear over the next few years. I only know this because I know one of the the designers of one of the major MTB companies out there, and that is their plan, and also the plan of some other companies.


You realize that Stable Platform Shocks originated with Curnutt and were licensed to 5th element and Manitou. None if these are currently being produced for the general market. The only bike being produced with spv is foes.

Propedal is position sensitive compression damping and works completely different.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

b-kul said:


> the only company i know of to go from a multilink design to a sp is jamis. they went from fsr to 4 bar. not sure if it was about money or what though. btw sweet jamis! the frames are over weight at like 8.5 pounds but they sure ride nice.


There were a lot of horst link bikes way back when before Specialized got and/or started enforcing the patent and then slowly started charging more and more for the licensing fee's till all but a few companies stopped using it. GT, Giant, Schwinn, Gary Fisher, Turner, Alpinestars, and I'm sure others all had chainstay pivots at one time. I think some of Lawills chainstay pivot designs had patents that got around the Specilized patent due to the overall action of the suspension, but I'm not sure of that nor aware of anyone still using his designs? (well technically he designed the first dual/mini link before DW, but DW gets all the credit. I'm guessing that Lawills mini link patent was lost when Schwinn filed bankruptcy??? Or that DW's patent gets around Lawills? Never have heard...)

I was including such examples as part of the "lost licensing, bankruptcy, or restructuring" categories above because I don't think a case can be made that any of these companies stopped using the multi pivot for any other reason???


----------



## Brigadier Buege (Jan 12, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Looks real good!875 is some good work!What do you think that build would have cost new?Nice job!


Thanks! yeah it took a few weeks/ months to hunt down the frame and other deals, such as i bought the fork on sale, but its all worth it. Part of it being so cheap is also because i already had pretty much all of the components laying around that i could use. New? Im not sure, easily over what i spent lol. Probably in the 2-3 grand range, with the same components i have. With top of the line XTR stuff probably more.


----------



## gunt pimp (Dec 5, 2009)

*Am killa!*


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

stiingya said:


> I was including such examples as part of the "lost licensing, bankruptcy, or restructuring" categories above because I don't think a case can be made that any of these companies stopped using the multi pivot for any other reason???


thats what im saying. jamis used the fsr patent until around 2005 i think and then just switched to 4 bar. since they had liscenced it all those years leads me to believe money was not the issue. whatever the case i believe they are the only company that has gone from multilink to exclusivly sp.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

My 2011 Specialized Enduro Comp. Stock except for Crankbrother Mallet pedals and a big, springy Specialized Expedition saddle like I have on all of my bikes.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

here's another AM setup...


----------



## dorkboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is my sweet machine, took over 8 months to get it were it is today. I love my bike 100%! It rides so damn good.

Frame Size & Color: 2010 Specialized Pitch Pro , Med, Red
* Fork: Fox Float Fit RLC 32
* Shock: Fox DHX air 5.0 w/t RWC pivots
* Brakes: Hope M4 with tech levers, 203/180 (gunmetal grey/blue), SS lines, ti rotor bolts (gunmetal grey)
* Cranks: Truvativ GXP 2.2, 36/24T
* Shifters: Sram X5
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X-9
* Pedals: Syncros SS Mental
* Stem: Hope DH (gunmetal grey)
* Headset: Chris King (reverse dreadset) w/t carbon spacers & Ti bolt
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite DH
* Seatpost: RaceFace Next SL
* Seatpost Clamp: Hope (gunmetal grey)
* Saddle: Specialized Enduro BG
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
* Cassette: Shimano HG 50
* Grips: ODI Rogue lock-on Green
* Front Tire: Specialized Eskar Control, 26x2.3", 60 TPI, aramid bead
* Front Rim: Mavic EN521 w/t DT db spokes (black)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 (blue) 15mm
* Rear Tire: Specialized Eskar Control, 26x2.3", 60 TPI, aramid bead
* Rear Rim: Mavic EN521 w/t DT db spokes (black)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 (blue), Hope q/r (blue)
* H2O Cage: King cage Ti w/t ti bolts and custom bracket
* Weight: 32.43


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

b-kul said:


> thats what im saying. jamis used the fsr patent until around 2005 i think and then just switched to 4 bar. since they had liscenced it all those years leads me to believe money was not the issue. whatever the case i believe they are the only company that has gone from multilink to exclusivly sp.


Money is always the issue...

Jamis changed to SP because they got sued by Specialized, (it was reported in Bicycle Retailer and Industry News April 04), and had to either pay for licensing, or stop using it. So they went to single pivot. Turner did the same thing, SP then went to DW. Fisher did the same thing, SP and then went to the ABP. Giant switched from horst on the atx and then did SP on several models for years till they came up with the Maestro. (I'm not sure if they fought to keep the NRS in court longer than the ATX because of the different suspension type, or if they paid for licensing for the NRS suspension for a few more years? Or if the NRS pivot point was just not covered in the horst link patent, regardless they stopped making the NRS too, although they have almost always had a SP bike in the lineup for a low cost alternative) Intense had SP's in their line up for years after dropping the horst link before their whole line up adopted VPP with the Santa Cruz partnership. But I don't know if they were sued, or just stopped paying for the license?

At any rate, Jamis might be the only company that went from multi-link to SP, and have stayed with SP? But it was about licensing/money, not about "getting back to a less complex design".


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

highdelll said:


> here's another AM setup...


Is that considered lite/xc am? or heavy/fr am?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Is that considered lite/xc am? or heavy/fr am?


Long range AM :cornut:


----------



## BlackMeth (May 20, 2011)

dogonfr said:


> Long range AM :cornut:


So a bit like an AM for marathons :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dauwalt said:


> 2011 RM Slayer 50. Not a great pic, but.. Upgrades: Easten Haven bars and stem (70mm), Shimano SLX cassette, and Stans strips and 2.35 Kenda Nevegals front and rear. Oh, Ieft the bar code sticker just for the chicks. The rest stock. Great ride!


I lust over that bike... (though i must admit I didn't know chicks dig bar codes) 

Remember way back when their was a nice (for the US) monetary imbalance between US and Canada and you could get a Rocky Mountain for WAY cheaper down south...


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

A more AM/DH biased S-works Enduro. Love this bike.


----------



## sefsrjp78 (May 15, 2011)

nice bikes!


----------



## dipan (Feb 21, 2004)

kaniggitkev said:


> Mostly use it for Freeride, but also do a lot of all mtn riding with her... 09 Xam I


Sorry, I had a hard time seeing the bike in this photo


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

The bike is...by far.....the least expensive toy in that picture.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

vikingboy said:


> A more AM/DH biased S-works Enduro. Love this bike.


amazing ride, thanks for doing a build thread!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

kaniggitkev said:


> Mostly use it for Freeride, but also do a lot of all mtn riding with her... 09 Xam I


That looks like it made for some good fireworks...  Happy 4rth!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

couple of those missiles strapped to the bike could clear the way in a mass start race like the megavalache. ;-)


----------



## kaniggitkev (Apr 2, 2011)

nice thing about my job. i play with bombs and missiles during the day. ride at night


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

*Khs xct535*

All pics were taken after a ride so it's not spotless. I spent just under $1500 for the entire build - I bought all new parts but basically waited until things went on sale.

* Frame Size & Color: KHS XCT535
* Fork: Fox Float 140mm RL
* Brakes: Avid Exilar Disc
* Cranks: Shimano LX
* Front Derailleur: X9
* Rear Derailleur: X9
* Pedals: Xpedo
* Stem: Truvati Stylo 75mm
* Handlebar:Easton EA70 Monkey
* Seatpost:Easton EA30 (drop coming soon)
* Saddle: WTB
* Cassette: SLX
* Front Tire: WTB Prowler
* Front Rim: Mavic 520 
* Front Hub/Skewer: X9 hub
* Rear Tire: WTB Veloc.
* Rear Rim: Mavic 520
* Rear Hub/Skewer X9 Hub
* Weight 30lbs


----------



## wiwit_we (Jul 9, 2009)

*my AM setup*








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

Pauldotcom said:


> All pics were taken after a ride so it's not spotless. I spent just under $1500 for the entire build - I bought all new parts but basically waited until things went on sale.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: KHS XCT535
> * Fork: Fox Float 140mm RL
> ...


Nice job on that budget build. Lots of nice stuff on there. I like the look, too.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

chameleoneel said:


> Nice job on that budget build. Lots of nice stuff on there. I like the look, too.


Agreed. Great build to demonstrate that you don't have to have tons of cash to build a quality bike with quality parts.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate it.
Here are a couple prices I paid:
frame - $299
fork - $349
crank - $79
wheelset - $179
brakes f/r - $199

Those are the big ticket items. Like I said, I used coupons and sales to get this thing where it needed to be. Every component was bought with price/weight in mind. 

Thanks for the compliments. 
Paul


----------



## scorpionice (Jun 15, 2011)

Pauldotcom said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate it.
> Here are a couple prices I paid:
> frame - $299
> fork - $349
> ...


nice build paul...if you don't mind, where did you purchase your stuff?


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

Pauldotcom said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate it.
> Here are a couple prices I paid:
> frame - $299
> fork - $349
> ...


I just finished up a hardtail with a similar mind for price/performance. I actually meant for it to be a sort of "expendable" ride. But damn if you can't pack a lot of nice stuff onto a bike if you pay attention.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8183901&postcount=545


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Frame - Wheel world
Fork - bobs bicycles - new take off (used 20% off online coupon)
wheelset - ebay
crank -jenson
brakes - tree fort
X9 stuff - bobs bicycles (new take off)
bars - jenson
pedals - tree fort
stem - local LBS

That is what I can remember


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 18, 2011)

*Here is mine*

Zesty 714 - 2011 with the following changes:

fork : BOS deville 140 TRC Tapered
shock : BOS Vip'R
wheels : Mavic CrossMax ST 2011 6 bolt 20mm.
rear derailleur : SRAM X0 medium cage 2x10
front derailleur : SRAM X9 2x10
cassette : SRAM PG-1099 (XX) 11-36
chain : SRAM PC-1091R hollow pin 10s
front and rear shifters : SRAM X.0 2x10
crankset : SRAM X.0 GXP 28/42 10s
bottom bracket : SRAM pressfit GXP BB ceramic
seatpost : Crank Brothers Joplin 4 R
stem : Thomson Elite X4 0° 70mm
bar : EASTON Haven 20mm Carbon 31.8mm 711mm
chain guide : DM3 KRB1 carbon
pedals : Look Quartz red
misc : carbon spacers, KCNC SC11 seatpost clamp, Bontrager Trip 5W computer and Joe's Super Sealant in the tires.
28.4lbs


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris you sure you didn't just nick that off the back of a truck with the license plate VI110Z?

That's a badass little bike there.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 18, 2011)

Hehe thanks !
No no, it's not Nico's bike. We haven't such kind of license plate in France tho.


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

wiwit_we said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous build, what does it weigh?


----------



## Maverick05 (Jan 24, 2011)

Chris_R said:


> Zesty 714 - 2011 with the following changes:
> 
> fork : BOS deville 140 TRC Tapered
> shock : BOS Vip'R
> ...


Super sick rig..


----------



## AndesJack (Nov 22, 2010)

Frame Size & Color: Large & Green
* Shock: Fox DHX Air 6"
* Fork: Marz Bomber 55 ATA 
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 5's with 180 rotors front/rear
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo 3.3
* Front Derailleur: XT 
* Rear Derailleur: X 9 
* Pedals: Shimano SPD 520´s
* Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller
* Handlebar: Stylo SL
* Seatpost: Race Face
* Saddle: WTB Devo
* Bottom Bracket: GXP
* Cassette: SRAM PowerGlide 950
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: SunLine Logo Thick
* Front Tire: Kenda Nav 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic
* Front Hub/Skewer: 20mm XT
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nav 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XT QR 
* Weight: 33 ish


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

any suggestions for turning a 120mm travel specialized camber into more am than xc?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I tried a Joplin when I first built the bike but didn't like it. Hopefully the Specialized Command Post Blacklite works out a bit better.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice lookin Pivot! I cant use a adj. seatpost on my Nomad,I use a Thomson setback post and im so used to the extra leg room!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> Zesty 714 - 2011 with the following changes:
> 
> fork : BOS deville 140 TRC Tapered
> shock : BOS Vip'R
> ...


My god! EURO PORN!


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Curious where he got that shock from... the french "savoir vivre" of cycling


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

I have it set up more for XC but it's still totally AM in my book. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

masterlucasdude said:


> I have it set up more for XC but it's still totally AM in my book.]


That HA is a bit steep for for descending huh?

That aside. Sweet ride!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice bike,I like Intense & the color!!! Head angle,suspension travel,stem length,AM???


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Nice bike,I like Intense & the color!!! Head angle,suspension travel,stem length,AM???


lol Like I said "it's more XC" I say it's "totally AM to me" because I can go all over any mountain I want.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*My 1 x10 setup*

Loving this setup right now, E13 LG1 guide, stylo ss cranks, FSA 34 t DH SS ring


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

11-34 ou 36 at the rear?


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Also, why did you replace the Hammerschmidt? Didn't work for you?


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

11-32 in the rear! that was stock, I would probably run a 11/36 but really I have this for some DH fun and even some XC, so no need for super low gear. Good workout and I rarely use the small ring anyway. Riding a SS has made me a stronger rider. I do love Hammerschimdt, still sitting in a box for now. Going to try this out and probably put HS back on soon.... This is also a much lighter setup too....Just felt like trying it out and I like it a lot


----------



## Mike.rider (Sep 7, 2007)

My AM machine!




























Frame Size & Color: C'dale Jekyll 2 Carbon med
* Fork: 1.5 Talas 32 RL
* Brakes: Elixir CR
* Cranks: Sram AKA
* Front Derailleur: x.7
* Rear Derailleur: x.9
* Pedals: Wellgo MG1
* Stem: c'dale 80mm
* Handlebar: sunline V1 745
* Seatpost: KS 150mm
* Saddle: WTB Silverodo
* Cassette: SLX 12x36
* Tires: Nobby Nick 2.4
*Wheels: Sun Black Flag Expert tubless
* Weight - 29.3 lbs


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that thing is beyond sick! but why do you have transition in your sig?


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Mike.rider said:


> My AM machine!


you need more remotes/cables on that thing


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

b-kul said:


> but why do you have transition in your sig?


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Mike.rider (Sep 7, 2007)

b-kul said:


> that thing is beyond sick! but why do you have transition in your sig?





Jet Fuel said:


> I was wondering the same thing...


Thanks man I am loving the bike, haven't updated my sig since I rode for the transition grassroots team and I still have my faithful Bottle Rocket and Trail or Park.



ronabrandt said:


> you need more remotes/cables on that thing


Dude tell me about it! The front end is nuts but C'dale did a great job on the frame routing, derailurs are internal, travel adjust and rear brake on the down tube and seat post on the top tube. I am working on a plan to clean up the routing up front some. I don't plan to do many barspins or Xups with this rig so it should be fine.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

DavidNeiles said:


> Frame Mission All Mountain 6" 6061-T6 Weapons Grade Aluminum w/Hydroformed Top Tube, Butted / Formed Down Tube / Seatstays, Under Arch Seatstay bridge, Tapered Head Tube, Knuckle Box Technology, ISCG, Hammerschmidt Ready, Anodized Finish
> 
> Fork Fox 36 TALAS RLC FIT butted Alloy 1.5 Tapered steerer,
> 
> ...


Changed tires and went 1x10 weighs in now at 28.25lbs !


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Mike.rider said:


> My AM machine!


That thing is sick. I can just imagine how it must ride.


----------



## wiwit_we (Jul 9, 2009)

biketavioumaximus said:


> Fabulous build, what does it weigh?


Thanks, she 28.5 lbs


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very sick rides. My goal is to get my Norco under 28 lbs.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Updated again, added a CCDB  No ride reports yet.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a sweet machine!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 18, 2011)

dhbomber said:


> My god! EURO PORN!


Thanks, yeah I love bike porn! :blush:


Radical_53 said:


> Curious where he got that shock from... the french "savoir vivre" of cycling


From BOS MTB online shop in France.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Been riding the Tracer2 for a few months now. I started off with the RP23 but it felt wallowy in the mid stroke and would sit way down through its travel after long descents. Switching to the CCDB made it a much better bike.










Spec:

T2 Small Raw

2010 Crossmax SX wheelset
XT 10speed gears
KMC X10 chain
Hope Moto V2s 203/183
Schwalbe NN UST 2.4/2.2
Crankbrothers split skewer
Crankbrothers foam lock-ons
Crankbrothers Joplin 4r
Canecreek Angleset -1degree
Sunline 711 V1 bar
Thomson 70mm stem
CCDB
2011 Fox 36 Talas RLC
Chrome DMR Vault pedals
Selle Italia Gel flow saddle

Weight: about 32lbs


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice lookin tracer! How do you get to the adjustments on the CCDB?


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Had a nice ride today.










Too many pavement queens in this here thread.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

socalMX said:


> Nice lookin tracer! How do you get to the adjustments on the CCDB?


Thank you. 

It's no bother for me to take the shock off the bike. Any adjustments I might need to make are going to be small anyway.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

jetta_mike said:


> Had a nice ride today.
> Too many pavement queens in this here thread.


Not really, just that most of us choose to take pics of our bikes while they're clean. And most of us also like to take care of our bikes and not leave crud on them. They last longer that way. Glad you had a nice ride. I hope you plan on cleaning yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

jetta_mike said:


> Had a nice ride today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dry as a bone here. hasn't rained in weeks. i couldn't get my bike to look like that if i wanted to.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Not really, just that most of us choose to take pics of our bikes while they're clean. And most of us also like to take care of our bikes and not leave crud on them. They last longer that way. Glad you had a nice ride. I hope you plan on cleaning yours. :thumbsup:


Looks like fresh mud N weed id say he enjoys riding and maintains his bike decent like it should. :thumbsup:


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Looks like fresh mud N weed id say he enjoys riding and maintains his bike decent like it should. :thumbsup:


Not mud...just genuine PNW cedar/pine forest floor. Hero dirt is every where these days with this on and off again rain.

P.S. Not washing is good for bikes


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jetta_mike said:


> Not mud...just genuine PNW cedar/pine forest floor. Hero dirt is every where these days with this on and off again rain.
> 
> P.S. Not washing is good for bikes


Ride on brotha :cornut:


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Not really, just that most of us choose to take pics of our bikes while they're clean. And most of us also like to take care of our bikes and not leave crud on them. They last longer that way. Glad you had a nice ride. I hope you plan on cleaning yours. :thumbsup:


No he is correct about the pavement queens. Lot of guys on here ate just freds. Most of y'all don't even have wear on your cranks or strikes on pedals. Y'all just buying the most expensive bike an then blinging it out so when you ride around with it on back of your car people will think your cool. Hey what ever floats your boat! I ride everyday before work an my cranks are year old and are ready have bare aluminum showing.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Why would one have to have wear on the crankarms to prove he's riding a bike? 
What would be the reason to show off a bike here? Prove you're riding it or show the bike itself? If it's the latter the bike should be clean enough so everyone can see what the rider/owner has built, if it's not then you may as well post the bike while you're doing some crazy stunt with it. 
A standing bike with mud on it isn't any better than a SUV with spray-on mud.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Twisted1 said:


> No he is correct about the pavement queens. Lot of guys on here ate just freds. Most of y'all don't even have wear on your cranks or strikes on pedals. Y'all just buying the most expensive bike an then blinging it out so when you ride around with it on back of your car people will think your cool. Hey what ever floats your boat! I ride everyday before work an my cranks are year old and are ready have bare aluminum showing.


dood i like ride mah bikez like tw1ce a day and lke totally ride harder adn fstr th3n NE of u noobs. Mah crankz r like 3 yers old and I rde soooo much I haz a hole in demz!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

jetta_mike said:


> Not mud...just genuine PNW cedar/pine forest floor. Hero dirt is every where these days with this on and off again rain.
> 
> P.S. Not washing is good for bikes


That definitely looks like some great dirt. A bit jealous actually. I'd love to get up to the PNW for some different riding. In Colorado we're not supposed to ride in mud cause it destroys the trails.  The Colorado clay gets mad ruts in it that dry like tracks in cement. Kind of miss that about riding back east, that and the tight forested trails. Mine usually has more dust all over it than mud. I'd love a good muddy ride.

I don't spray my bike with a hose though, I hand clean 'em.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i dont think excessive wear or not of your cranks and scratched or clean pedals proves you ride, rather just how/ where you ride.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Twisted1 said:


> No he is correct about the pavement queens. Lot of guys on here ate just freds. Most of y'all don't even have wear on your cranks or strikes on pedals. Y'all just buying the most expensive bike an then blinging it out so when you ride around with it on back of your car people will think your cool. Hey what ever floats your boat! I ride everyday before work an my cranks are year old and are ready have bare aluminum showing.


Mmm Pavement. Ride on fellas.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

weescott said:


> ...
> Spec:
> 
> T2 Small Raw
> ...


How is that Angleset working out for you? I'm thinking about using it on my 2011 Fuel Ex 9.7 along with a 2012 Talas 150.

Thanks,

MTBP


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Frame: 2011 Reign SX Med
Shock: Fox DHX RC2
Fork: Lyrik U-turn 
Brakes: Shimano XT
Cranks: Race Face Atlas AM 24-36 Bash
Pedals: Sunline V-One
Front Derailleur: SLX double
Rear Derailleur: XO
Shifters: XO
Stem: Spank Oozy 50mm
Handlebar: Easton EA50 685mm (will go wider soon)
Seatpost: Specialized Cammand Post Blacklite
Cassette: XT 
Front Tire: 2.3 Specialized Eskar Armadillo Elite
Rear Tire: 2.3 WTB Bronson TCS
Wheels: Stans Flows Laced to Nuke Proof Generators

Chainguide is still giving me fits with the cranks. Thinking hard about a 1X, little worried about climbing though, I like to go up.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

ronabrandt said:


> Frame: 2011 Reign SX Med
> Shock: Fox DHX RC2
> Fork: Lyrik U-turn
> Brakes: Shimano XT
> ...


Nice paint job. Never seen that one before. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Nice paint job. Never seen that one before. :thumbsup:


That and the cable routing. Are there actually cable guides on the underside of the down tube??? And is the rear derailleur cable going _through_ the chainstay?

Where is this frame from?


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

That's a 2011 Stumpjumper with super-smarts in the ass, some SRAM goodies, and XTR Trail clipless. Riding like a beast.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Nice paint job. Never seen that one before. :thumbsup:


Dito, when did Giant sneak in new paint jobs? Looks like just the 2 lower models of the Rx? Must have run out of the first batch of frames and listened to everyone who didn't like the paint jobs they started with??? 

Warranty replacement?


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

deadbolt said:


> That and the cable routing. Are there actually cable guides on the underside of the down tube??? And is the rear derailleur cable going _through_ the chainstay?
> Where is this frame from?


Yes
And yes
Giant 2011 frame.
Here is my new 2011 Reign x1


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

ronabrandt;
Thinking hard about a 1X said:


> I have a 2011 Reign X1.
> It climbs pretty bloody well, sure its a tad heavy compared to my 2011 Trance X1 but I have yet to find a hill I couldn't climb on it.
> I did a climb last night that goes from 600 meters to 1150 meters in 7km.
> All fire road sure but at times the grade hits 28%!
> For those that say that the current crop of 7 inch bikes cant climb, thats BS, pedalling platforms are getting so good its probably your engine holding you back not the bike


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> Yes
> And yes
> Giant 2011 frame.
> Here is my new 2011 Reign x1


Ahhhh, ok, yours is an X and his is an SX.

To be honest, I'd didn't know about the SX: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/reign.sx/7324/44708/

I never really looked all that closely at the X's and didn't realize they ran the the cable under the down tube.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

ronabrandt said:


> Frame: 2011 Reign SX Med
> Shock: Fox DHX RC2
> Fork: Lyrik U-turn
> Brakes: Shimano XT
> ...


Nice!And when you go wider on the bars,you should consider the Renthal Alumigold Fatbar at 780mm,maybe cut down a bit for your liking!The color would match perfect!Just ordered some for myself,along with the Renthal Duo Stem!:thumbsup:


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> How is that Angleset working out for you? I'm thinking about using it on my 2011 Fuel Ex 9.7 along with a 2012 Talas 150.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MTBP


When you see it up close it just ooses quality. It's straight forward to install. I couldn't be happier with it. :thumbsup:

The T2 with the slack head angle rides exactly like I hoped it would. Totally rips on the descents. With the Talas fork you won't suffer on the climbs either. BUY ONE!


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

Daemon[CRO] said:


> That's a 2011 Stumpjumper with super-smarts in the ass, some SRAM goodies, and XTR Trail clipless. Riding like a beast.


what is that fox thing near the rear brake caliper in the second pic?

btw nice bike


----------



## kaniggitkev (Apr 2, 2011)

henry9419 said:


> what is that fox thing near the rear brake caliper in the second pic?
> 
> btw nice bike


looks to be a remote resevoir


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^^the brain.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

kaniggitkev said:


> looks to be a remote resevoir


That's the Specialized Brain for the rear shock


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

weescott said:


> When you see it up close it just ooses quality. It's straight forward to install. I couldn't be happier with it. :thumbsup:
> 
> The T2 with the slack head angle rides exactly like I hoped it would. Totally rips on the descents. With the Talas fork you won't suffer on the climbs either. BUY ONE!


Thank you Sir. You are a gentleman and a scholar.:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Dito, when did Giant sneak in new paint jobs? Looks like just the 2 lower models of the Rx? Must have run out of the first batch of frames and listened to everyone who didn't like the paint jobs they started with???
> 
> Warranty replacement?


They have had this bike all year, Its just the SX model. As far were I got it, I work at a shop and just happened to need a new frame at the right time. Last one they had, super stoked. I am going to have to switch out the cranks is the only bummer, not like shimano are bad but the Atlas were so stiff and purdy.



jeffgre_6163 said:


> I have a 2011 Reign X1.
> It climbs pretty bloody well, sure its a tad heavy compared to my 2011 Trance X1 but I have yet to find a hill I couldn't climb on it.
> I did a climb last night that goes from 600 meters to 1150 meters in 7km.
> All fire road sure but at times the grade hits 28%!
> For those that say that the current crop of 7 inch bikes cant climb, thats BS, pedalling platforms are getting so good its probably your engine holding you back not the bike


I was referring to a single chainring. Standing and mashing on this doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Nomad*

A few upgrades. 
- Red anodized Flows / Hadley hubs. 
- Elka Stage 5 shock / Ti spring. (bottomless on drops & big G-outs ... loving it!)
- Hans Dampf tires / Stans tubeless 28psi rear / 23psi front (210lb rider) Good times.


----------



## deadohiosky1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

client_9- "Dude, I think i just filled the cup".


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Super clean Nomad!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ronabrandt said:


> They have had this bike all year, Its just the SX model.


edit/ I'm mistaken, can't believe I missed the 2011 paint schemes on the x1 and sx and didn't even notice.......????? 

The SX was all white, and the X1 was all blue. Never seen Giant change paint mid year, nor did I see them do it with any other models?

Maybe they did a shorter production run and had to replenish stock since they had the issue with broken links???


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

henry9419 said:


> what is that fox thing near the rear brake caliper in the second pic?


Brain.

Keeping the bike stiff, almost hard-tail like on flats and climbs, but letting the shock absorb bumps when something hits the rear wheel.

I was afraid that it could be just a gimmick when I was buying it, but turns out it is actually working really really well.

Thanks =)


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

client_9 said:


> A few upgrades.
> - Red anodized Flows / Hadley hubs.
> - Elka Stage 5 shock / Ti spring. (bottomless on drops & big G-outs ... loving it!)
> - Hans Dampf tires / Stans tubeless 28psi rear / 23psi front (210lb rider) Good times.


moorrreeee ppiiiccchuuurrrrrsssssss


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

lumberj4ck said:


> moorrreeee ppiiiccchuuurrrrrsssssss


http://client9.pinkbike.com/album/Nomad/


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Started building my Rune today...


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Beef!*



jeremy5000 said:


> Started building my Rune today...


That looks sturdy.

My Paradox frame is in the UPS truck! psyched.


----------



## tracerey (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Awesome Set-up you all have there!!!


----------



## tracerey (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi All, I just want to share my set-up....

Frame: Intense Tracer VP (Small)
Fork: Fox Talas 32 15mm QR
Shock: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Headset: Chris King Dovolution
Bottom Bracket: Chris King
Handle Bar: Easton Monkey Light
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm, 0 degrees
Grip: Lizard Skin Lock-On Northshore
Brake: Shimano XT
Rotor: Hope Floating Disc (8" & 7")
Crank: Shimano XT (9 speed)
Pedal: Shimano XTR
Shifter: Shimano XTR Rapidfire
Front Derailluer: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailluer: Shimano XT
Cassett: Shimano XTR
Chain: Shimano XTR
Saddle: Intense "Sacred Heart"
Seatpost: KS950i (Remote)
Seat clamp: Thomson seat clamp
Wheelset: Chris King Hubs, ZTR Flow
Tire: Maxxis Crossmax UST


----------



## tracerey (Jul 7, 2010)

*Traci*

Hi All. Here is my Set-up....

Frame: Intense Tracer VP (Small)
Fork: Fox Talas 32 15mm QR
Shock: Fox RP23 Boost Valve
Headset: Chris King Dovolution
Bottom Bracket: Chris King
Handle Bar: Easton Monkey Light
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm, 0 degrees
Grip: Lizard Skin Lock-On Northshore
Brake: Shimano XT
Rotor: Hope Floating Disc (8" & 7")
Crank: Shimano XT (9 speed)
Pedal: Shimano XTR
Shifter: Shimano XTR Rapidfire
Front Derailluer: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailluer: Shimano XT
Cassett: Shimano XTR
Chain: Shimano XTR
Saddle: Intense "Sacred Heart"
Seatpost: KS950i (Remote)
Seat clamp: Thomson seat clamp
Wheelset: Chris King Hubs, ZTR Flow
Tire: Maxxis Crossmax UST


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)

client_9 said:


> That looks sturdy.
> 
> My Paradox frame is in the UPS truck! psyched.


A Paradox will be my next bike, and yea this thing is a pretty sturdy bike... much heavier than I expected, but slightly more FR oriented than AM, but we will have to see what it weighs in at next week when my wheels arrive.


----------



## MaukaRunner (Jul 7, 2004)

tracerey said:


> Hi All. Here is my Set-up....
> 
> Frame: Intense Tracer VP (Small)
> Fork: Fox Talas 32 15mm QR
> ...


That's a nice ride! Are those alumimum presta valve caps?


----------



## F3RGIE (Jul 22, 2011)

GT i-drive 5 4.0

Sram xo shifter and derailleur
Rockshox revelation fork
5th element rear shock
Sun SUV wheelset (with Ti axel bolts)
Kenda tires
Easton bars, stem
sdg seat/post
MRP carbon guide
Truvative cranks and bb
crankbros mallet pedals
chris king headset
odi grips
Avid juicy 7 brakes (160mm rotors)


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

2012 rollover med Mojo HD in Vitamin P
X9 drivetrain with Lyrik and Kashima RP23
















Unbelievable how well this things rides.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice HD...What handlebar/width & stem?


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, I absolutely love it. Couldn't stop riding today.

Thomson X4 50mm stem, the bars are just the standard Ibis bars for now. alu 710mm 270g


----------



## graciebarrabjj (May 1, 2011)

*My ride*

2010 Jamis Daker XCT1...with Easton Havoc seatpost...my other one broke (ouch)


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you go on the EXTREMELY DIFFICULT TRAIL? 

Were is that?


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

*saddle*

Hey Jeremy500 Have you used that Saddle before? If yes how did you like it? I almost got one for my Butcher.


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jatosan said:


> Hey Jeremy500 Have you used that Saddle before? If yes how did you like it? I almost got one for my Butcher.


Never used it before, I just bought it off of recommendation from one of my buddys, but I can post a short review after I go riding on Wednesday.


----------



## reerun (Oct 6, 2010)

my 2007 Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 50


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

*My Santa Cruz Butcher*










































My Butch Specs:

* Frame Size & Color: Large Frame Lime Green
* Fork: RockShox Revelation RL DA Taper 150mm travel
* Rear Shock Fox Float RP23 150mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5's w/ 185mm front 160mm rear rotors
* Cranks: E*Thirteen Triple Crankset
* Front Derailleur: Shimano M771 XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano M773 SGS XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 3
* Stem: Loaded Precision X-lite 90mm 5 degree rise
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon AM 711mm long 31.8 diameter 20mm rise.
* Seatpost: Easton EA50
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket: E*Thirteen
* Headset: Cane Creek custom tapered
* Grips: Oury Mountain Grips Green
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic Hub Rockshox 15mm Maxle Lite
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw 135mm
* Rear Hub/Skewer Azonic hub and Skewer
* Weight: 30 lbs.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Jatosan said:


> I like!


----------



## deadohiosky1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Butcher R-AM kit*

New stuffs on my bike. Looking to get new bars soon.




























New stuff:
-Gamut P30
-Blackspire Stinger
-36t Shimano Middle Ring
-Candy 1 Pedals
-Cutter Racing Saddle


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Butcher Invasion!!! @ deadohiosky1984,sick lookin rig!I love the Butchers rear swingarm design.As for the new bars,you should look into the Renthal Fatbar in 780mm width (could be cut down a bit)...I just got a set for my white Nomad,I also ordered the Renthal Duo stem in 50mm,the Alumigold color on the bars & stem matches the fork stanchions well...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Jet Fuel said:


> Jatosan said:
> 
> 
> > I like!
> ...


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

stiingya said:


> Jet Fuel said:
> 
> 
> > but I hope their plastic! worst place possible to add unnecessary weight on your bike...
> ...


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Butcher Invasion!!! @ deadohiosky1984,sick lookin rig!I love the Butchers rear swingarm design.As for the new bars,you should look into the Renthal Fatbar in 780mm width (could be cut down a bit)...I just got a set for my white Nomad,I also ordered the Renthal Duo stem in 50mm,the Alumigold color on the bars & stem matches the fork stanchions well...


SocalIMX I looked up that stem. The design looks awsome.


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine updated since i last posted.

Now running M4's ,hope pro 2 rear hub with pg990 redwin cassette

Think its getting a little to beefy though..need to try and lose a bit of weight.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Jatosan said:


> stiingya said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya Stiingya. These are aluminum. I agree that rotational weight reduction is very important on a bike but whats a few extra grams for some quality bling. I couldn't resist.
> ...


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

J273, thats just rediculous, over-the-top flashy and down right excessive. I love it!


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

J273 said:


>


Pure sex. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

robncircus said:


> Jatosan said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you get the little grenades?
> ...


----------



## gsom111 (Apr 11, 2010)

That Enduro looks sick!


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

...


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

J273 said:


> Mine updated since i last posted.
> 
> Now running M4's ,hope pro 2 rear hub with pg990 redwin cassette
> 
> Think its getting a little to beefy though..need to try and lose a bit of weight.


Loose weight! Why what does it weigh? Seems like a great AM set up


----------



## slorente (Mar 20, 2010)

* Frame Size & Color: L, Carbon
* Fork: Fox Talas 36
* Brakes: Avid Elixir CR Carbon
* Cranks: SRAM X0
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X0
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX
* Pedals: XTR
* Stem: Thomson 80mm
* Handlebar: Enve DH (cut to 760mm)
* Seatpost: Command Post
* Saddle: WTB Laser V Ti
* Bottom Bracket: X0 GXP
* Cassette: SRAM XX
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Specialized Clutch
* Front Rim: Stan's Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King
* Rear Tire: Specialized Purgatory
* Rear Rim: Stan's Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King
* Weight: 28lbs 10oz


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Jatosan said:


> robncircus said:
> 
> 
> > Got them shipped from Hong Kong on ebay. $1.50 for both and that includes shipping!
> ...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

rednova75 said:


> Loose weight! Why what does it weigh? Seems like a great AM set up


Surely he meant that "he" needs to loose the weight!!!


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

slorente said:


>


That's for desktop )
POD)))


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## SxB (Jul 27, 2011)

heres mine.

Trance X4 on the trails by EvanAndrewPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## srbecker (Jul 28, 2009)

*GT Force 3.0*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Silver
* Fork: Fox Float RLC
* Brakes: Tektro Auriga Comp
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Black Ops
* Stem: GT Stock
* Handlebar: Raceface Turbine
* Seatpost: GT Stock
* Saddle: WTB Pure
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT External
* Cassette: Sram 9 speed
* Headset: Origin 8
* Grips: Clarks's Lock on
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic 719
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Rear Rim: Mavic 719
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano XT
* Weight: About 31 lbs

Picture 1: Completely stock
Picture 2: After some Upgrades
Picture 3: After some Upgrades


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jatosan said:


> Hey Jeremy500 Have you used that Saddle before? If yes how did you like it? I almost got one for my Butcher.


Went out for the first ride on the new ride last night, and the saddle exceeded my expectations. It was nicer than any of my past WTB saddles, and I would definitely recommend it. I just have to make some small adjustments on the Banshee, and I will be riding it again today


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Srbecker,nice lookin GT...That stem looks a bit long though,what length is it?60-70mm would be ideal.


----------



## 123ski (Jun 16, 2008)

2011 Santa Cruz Nomad... about as AM as you can get:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

123ski, I'm kind of split on what to envy more: the terrain or the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

stiingya said:


> Jatosan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link, totally gonna put em on my motorcycle!!!  edit/check out the dudes e-bay items, don't often see leopard print doggy shoes for sell next to 3A DC to DC Step-down Power Modules???
> ...


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

jeremy5000 said:


> Went out for the first ride on the new ride last night, and the saddle exceeded my expectations. It was nicer than any of my past WTB saddles, and I would definitely recommend it. I just have to make some small adjustments on the Banshee, and I will be riding it again today


Jeremy I am currently using a WTB Pure V and it feels prety comfy I need an extra saddle which I'll use either on my butcher or GT and the price is right on this one. I'm going to order one next paycheck.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Frame 2012 Banshee Rune Lrg
Fork 2012 Fox Float 36 160 FIT RLC Kashima
Shock 2012 Fox DHX Air 5.0 Kashima
wheels	
Hubs Sun Ringle Demon 20mm FRT 12mm Rear
Rims Sun Ringle Equalizer 27
Tires Maxxis High Roller 2.35
Brakes Magura MT6 
Rotors Magura Storm SL 203 Front 185 Rear
BB Truvativ GXP
Cranks Truvativ Noir
Rings Sml: Truvativ 24 Middle: Blackspire36 
Chain Guide E13 DRS
Pedals MG-1 Ti Axels
Rear Derailleur Sram XO Mid cage
Front Derailleur SLX
Shifters Sram XO
Cassette Sram PG 990
Chain Sram PC 991 Cross Step
Seat Post Rockshox Reverb
Seat WTB Rocket V Team Ti rails
Handle Bars Answer Pro taper DH cut to 760
Grips Lizard Skins Peaty Custom
Stem Funn Crossfire 65mm
Headset Cane Creek Angleset -1.0 degree

Weight 32Lbs 7oz


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Rune!One of the few frames with a old school look!I want those bars!!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

rednova75, how do you like those brakes?


----------



## peterpiper (Sep 29, 2009)

Just added the I900, cant wait to try it out proper!


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> rednova75, how do you like those brakes?


So far the brakes have been amazing! Super easy to install, cutting down the line to size was no problem. Out on the trail the modulation is perfect with no brake fade on the long downs. They allow easy and pinpoint control through the steep rocky tech sections. Plus they look sick!


----------



## bisicklay (Jul 16, 2011)

123ski--That sharky-tooth patch reminds me of Sugarloaf in Maine... Folks, if you haven't hit that, and you're bored in the NE, go.


----------



## sauerkraut (Jun 9, 2009)

This is my cross-country bike, although I guess some would call it all mountain. In around 24lbs.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice,COULD be built up to AM...


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Sauerkraut, where or how did you get the silver caps on the fork and shock?


----------



## sauerkraut (Jun 9, 2009)

Basically followed this YouTube video:






I took the blue things off the front and rear shocks and removed any set screws and o-rings. Since, I'm in Canada I used something called Super Clean instead of Greased Lightning, probably the same thing in different packaging. I ended up having to leave some of the parts in the tub of liquid for almost an hour with occasional stirring or shaking. Some pieces took less time. In the end, the anodizing came off everything except for the ProPedal adjuster knob (the lever was ok). I was a bit worried since the adjuster knob was black and scummy looking; I ended up using a dremel tool with a wire brush attachment to clean off any remaining anodizing and to get rid of the black scummy stuff. Final step involved rubbing on some aluminum polish as suggested in the video to protect the aluminum from oxidization.

If you're willing to try this on your own stuff, make sure you're ok with the possibility that it might not work out perfectly. I think this cleaner stuff could eventually eat away at the aluminum (wouldn't be good for the set screw threads), so make sure you only leave the pieces in the cleaner long enough to get most of the anodizing off.



rednova75 said:


> Sauerkraut, where or how did you get the silver caps on the fork and shock?


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

sauerkraut said:


> Basically followed this YouTube video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for this! I've been thinking about doing this to my bike, because I want to put green anodized bits and the blue just doesn't help....


----------



## Majk (May 4, 2009)

That Firebird looks sick, really nice bike. To bad Pivot doesn`t have a swedish distribitor.. =(..


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dhbomber said:


> Cool! Thanks for this! I've been thinking about doing this to my bike, because I want to put green anodized bits and the blue just doesn't help....


easy off oven cleaner will remove ano. it says not to use it on aluminum, but i've never had an issue. check this out:


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

Haro X6 frame
2012 Fox Talas 150 RCL Fork
RockShox Bar 2.1 rear shock
FSA Orbit Z headset
Ethirteen DH crankset
Ethirteen SRS+ chainguide
Wheel Set: Sunringle EQ27 laced to Hope Pro2 evo's
Avid G3 rotors 203mm front and 185mm rear
...... everything else minus the saddle to be upgraded.

...........and yes the stick is creepy!


----------



## Yokums (Jun 19, 2011)

Heres my 2012 Mojo HD 

2012 Mojo HD Medium White Frame 
2012 Fox RC4 Kashima 
2012 Fox 36 160 RLC Kashima 
Stans Flow Rims laced to Ibis Hubs 
WTB Mutano 2.4 and Weir 2.3 tires (Maxxis High Rollers coming soon)
Stans tubeless goooo
Cane Creek 11O headset 
Raceface Atlas FR Handlebars 
Transition Templelite Stem 
Northshore Grips 
2010 Avid Elixir CR Brakes F185, R165
2012 Rear XT Shifter 
2012 Shimano XT Rear Derailluer 
2010 Shimano XT Crank arms and Bottom Bracket
2011 Renthal 32 tooth chainring 
Race Face Chainring bolts 
Downtube protector 
Ibis seatpost 
WTB Silverado Saddle Downieville Edition 
MRP G2 SL


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

saturnine said:


> easy off oven cleaner will remove ano. it says not to use it on aluminum, but i've never had an issue. check this out:


Thats EXACTLY what I was thinking of doing! And same colors! 

Were did you anodize your components, what color codes are those and how much did it cost you? Thanks!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dhbomber said:


> Thats EXACTLY what I was thinking of doing! And same colors!
> 
> Were did you anodize your components, what color codes are those and how much did it cost you? Thanks!


it's actually spray paint. i did my shock, too.


----------



## kreal (Mar 6, 2007)

My AM/trail bike:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

oh-really said:


> Haro X6 frame
> 
> ...........and yes the stick is creepy!


What stick :aureola:


----------



## oh-really (Apr 20, 2009)

dogonfr said:


> What stick :aureola:


I see what you did there.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

saturnine said:


> it's actually spray paint. i did my shock, too.


Wow! They do look anodized! 

I now want to do it! What spray paint do you use? I would like to know as my bike has little bits of gold and green, and the blue just doesn't do it at all! Thanks!


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't call this full on AM but its what i've got

2010 Jamis Dakar 
Rockshox Tora
X-Fusion shock
Shimano Alivio RapidFire-SL, 24-speed


----------



## Craigur08 (Aug 2, 2011)

*New to the MTB game*

My first MTB, its been great so far. I love my new hobby. feel free to give suggestions on what to upgrade first. and i know the pedals are junk.

Sizes: 18"
Frame: Heat treated/buttoned 6061 alloy with shaped top tube and replaceable hanger
Fork: SR Suntour XCT V2, 80mm travel
Rear Suspension: NA
Head Set: Ahead 1 1/8"
Stem: Ahead steel
Handlebar: Steel
Shifter: Sram X3 trigger
Front Derailleur: Shimano Tourney TX50
Rear Derailluer: SramX3, 7 speed
Gear: Sram PG-730
Cranks: SR Suntour XCT V2
Chain: KMC Z-51
Speeds: 21
Tires: Innova 26" x 2.1"
Rims: Weinmann 32H double wall alloy
Hubs: Alloy with QR front
Grips: Soft Krayton with Nishiki logo
Brakes: Tektro Novella with 160mm rotors
Saddle: WTB Speed V
Seat Post: Alloy
Seat Clamp: Alloy QR


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dhbomber said:


> Wow! They do look anodized!
> 
> I now want to do it! What spray paint do you use? I would like to know as my bike has little bits of gold and green, and the blue just doesn't do it at all! Thanks!


i used engine block paint.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Craigur08, that's an entry level XC bike. You're likely to have the following problems with it:

1. Rear wheel going out of true, spokes possibly breaking on disc side.
2. Rear hub axle bending.
3. Fork not working or not being adjustable enough.
4. Pedals not holding your feet on.
5. Tires having both poor traction and high rolling resistance.
6. Uncomfortable feeling and underpowered brakes. Tektro Novela are a b1tch to set up for 1-finger braking (possible, but hardly worth it).


If you're mechanically inclined, this bike will provide you with experience on how to adjust and maintain your equipment. Otherwise, be prepared to carry it to the shop, often.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Sweet...Bike Porn. PR4U

VERY nice bike, yet the RHS seat stay may want a little protection attention...?



sauerkraut said:


> This is my cross-country bike, although I guess some would call it all mountain. In around 24lbs.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Wife's new whip; no rides yet but she's pumped to hopefully ride tomorrow. (111 degree forecasted high, probably have to pass :madmax


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

You will need to upgrade those discs to a bigger size ,with a bigger wheel your gone need more power.Nice bike


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

2010 Reign 1 size L
Was a demo bike at a Giant dealer, new slx crank set and front derailleur, 1 yr warranty 
feels like way too much for what i need, also weird geometry


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

bullit43 said:


> You will need to upgrade those discs to a bigger size ,with a bigger wheel your gone need more power.Nice bike


I know I would want a larger front rotor at least, she however only weighs 135 so my thinking is it would be plenty. Time will tell and thankfully it's a cheap (somewhat) fix if needed.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

BEEB said:


> 2010 Reign 1 size L
> Was a demo bike at a Giant dealer, new slx crank set and front derailleur, 1 yr warranty
> feels like way too much for what i need, also weird geometry


For riding city bike paths, yes it is more than you need and the geo is not meant for this.


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

ronabrandt said:


> For riding city bike paths, yes it is more than you need and the geo is not meant for this.


haha.. you are just mean! i live in a city in the middle of the flats  but i need to make like 100km quickly so i can spot any issue.. 30km for now 
in one week im off for 2 weeks in the mountains 1500m average in the area where im going and i shall test this blue baby for what was meant


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Some sweet rides here. I'll play too...

Here is my Marin Mount Vision 5.8. More like aggressive XC/lite all mountain. Very versatile, feels like it has more travel than it does on (small to medium) drops and through rock gardens. (took it on everything from fast rolling hilly singletrack, to technical desert goat trails to lift-assisted Alpine rides)




























Spec changes frequently, but the current set up is as follows:

Frame: 2009 Marin Mount Vision 5.8 Quad-Link
Rear Shock: FOX RP23
Fork: Magura Laurin FCR 130
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Seatpost: Kind Shock i950r
Handlebar: Truvativ Noir Team Carbon
Stem: Syntace Superforce 75mm
Headset: FSA Orbit MX
Shift Levers: Shimano XT
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail
Brake Rotors:Magura Storm SL F/R 160mm
Crankset: Shimano XT
Chain: Shimano XTR Yumeya
Pedals: Shimano XTR Trail PD-M985
Cassette: Shimano XTR
Wheels: Fulcrum Red Metal 3
Tires: WTB Weirwolf 2.5 front, Maxxis High Roller 2.35 rear, running tubeless.


----------



## willc86 (Aug 8, 2011)

wow alot of sexy bikes in here! they make mine look like a wal mart bike =(
I have no money to buy a somewhat decent one


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

hmorsi said:


> Some sweet rides here. I'll play too...
> 
> Here is my Marin Mount Vision 5.8. More like aggressive XC/lite all mountain. Very versatile, feels like it has more travel than it does on (small to medium) drops and through rock gardens. (took it on everything from fast rolling hilly singletrack, to technical desert goat trails to lift-assisted Alpine rides)
> 
> ...


I miss my Marin MV 5.8,great bikes!Now that I have a AM bike with 160mm travel,the MV is def. a XC bike but your rite,feels like it has more travel!


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

I always wanted one of those swoopy hexagon tube frames. Even the hardtails looked awesome. Too bad Marin went for a more standard look.


----------



## wildwest (May 16, 2010)

willc86 said:


> wow alot of sexy bikes in here! they make mine look like a wal mart bike =(
> I have no money to buy a somewhat decent one


It doesn't matter what you ride, as long as, you ride!


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

chameleoneel said:


> I always wanted one of those swoopy hexagon tube frames. Even the hardtails looked awesome. Too bad Marin went for a more standard look.


Agreed. I am a fan of curvy frames. Oh well, tube shaping trends and frame design fads come and go


----------



## MariahLinda99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I like this heckler ...!
but can you tell me , "12 mm bolt on" means?


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

More pics here


----------



## Davidus (Aug 9, 2011)

hi guys, this is my first post here and can't attach photos. Been lurking for a while admiring those lovely setups. I'm from Manila and just started riding last May. I have a Merida One-forty custom built bike. I'm addicted to this now.

Anyone got a Merida?


----------



## 90s_biker (Feb 10, 2011)

Finally posting my finished Yeti!
But still only cellphone pics! 














































I appreciate any feedback about upgrades or changes!


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

90s_biker said:


> I appreciate any feedback about upgrades or changes!


You might consider adjustable seatpost. the rest is more then fine


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I rather like the thomson seatpost, and it's a lot cleaner than an adjustable post.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

tsuful said:


> You might consider adjustable seatpost. the rest is more then fine


with only that much extention finding one that fits may be hard.


----------



## 90s_biker (Feb 10, 2011)

b-kul said:


> with only that much extention finding one that fits may be hard.


Yup, I'm kinda short to get the full advantage of the adjustable post... Even if the frame size is small... =\

Instead, I would like to swap the crankset, just because I deadly want a Raceface crankset... In that case can I keep the Chris King BB? Or do I have to use the crankset's own BB?


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

b-kul said:


> with only that much extention finding one that fits may be hard.


 I thought the seat is all the way down! My bad


----------



## PaulDuB (Jul 14, 2009)

Frame: 2011 Specialized Pitch Comp (Medium)
Fork: 2011 Fox 36 Talas FIT RLC 160mm
Rear Shock: 2011 Fox RP23
Shifters: SRAM X.9
Stem: Deity Fantom 50mm
Seatpost: KindShock i900r
Chain: KMC X9SL
Pedals: Straitline Platforms
Grips: ODI Rogue
Wheels: DT Swiss EX 5.1D
Front Tire: 2.5" Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 3C
Rear Tire: 2.5" Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 60a


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

tsuful said:


> I thought the seat is all the way down! My bad


Guess short legs and long torso then...? cool bike :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ronabrandt said:


> For riding city bike paths, yes it is more than you need and the geo is not meant for this.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

90s_biker said:


> Yup, I'm kinda short to get the full advantage of the adjustable post... Even if the frame size is small... =\
> 
> Instead, I would like to swap the crankset, just because I deadly want a Raceface crankset... In that case can I keep the Chris King BB? Or do I have to use the crankset's own BB?


Depends on which RF cranks you get, but for instance the Next carbon should drop right in... :thumbsup: Nice bike, dig the classic Yeti colors!!!

Now get that sucker up to the mountains and RIDE!!!


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

oDDicAL said:


> Frame: 2011 Specialized Pitch Comp (Medium)
> Fork: 2011 Fox 36 Talas FIT RLC 160mm
> Rear Shock: 2011 Fox RP23
> Shifters: SRAM X.9
> ...


One of the sexiest bikes Ive ever seen. great build


----------



## 90s_biker (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, I love the classic colors!
Just don't have as much trails as I want here... Sometimes I wish to live in California or something!


Actually I'm looking at the RF sixc crankset!
So the RF Next does fit right in?


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

90s_biker said:


> Sometimes I wish to live in California or something!


What???? You don't want to live here in California. It sucks here. All the trails suck.
Don't listen or believe anything you see or hear. Lies I tells ya. LIES!!


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

Completely stock right now, but the craziest bike I have ever owned!

2011 Stumpjumper FSR EVO























































First Ride on Saturday


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Is that an all mountain rig? Because I thought the SJ's were long travel trail bikes.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

icalebkim said:


> Is that an all mountain rig? Because I thought the SJ's were long travel trail bikes.


And a long travel trail bike is more than XC... and hence AM.

The real irony is that except for the proprietary shock/mount which some people frown upon, (as you can't go out and buy a replacement as easy), the Stumpy EVO would outperform a Parker in every other category... :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

90s_biker said:


> Thanks, I love the classic colors!
> Just don't have as much trails as I want here... Sometimes I wish to live in California or something!
> 
> .
> ...


I double checked. The next and sixc both use the same mounting spec's. Either match up with the CK BB. Identical specs to Shimano Hollowtech II.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

icalebkim said:


> Is that an all mountain rig? Because I thought the SJ's were long travel trail bikes.


Did you really just ask that question? Damn, don't be a hater.

Oh and just like Stiingya I love irony. You asked for it...

















Sweet welds









And another one


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Did you really just ask that question? Damn, don't be a hater.
> 
> Oh and just like Stiingya I love irony. You asked for it...
> 
> ...


Holy crap, dude what did you do?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

He just showed icalebkim what level Jamis is at! I believe!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Holy crap, dude what did you do?


Sh*t ain't my bike. Just some photos I found. Kinda irked me what he said about the one guy's Stumpy Evo, as if it wasn't cool enough to hang out in the "AM" forum. So I showed him that maybe his Jamis Parker might not be "AM" enough itself.

Edit: And in case you didn't know, those were 2 completely different bikes.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

baeckerx1 said:


> kinda irked me what he said about the one guy's stumpy evo, as if it wasn't cool enough to hang out in the "am" forum. So i showed him that maybe his jamis parker might not be "am" enough itself.


exaclty!!!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Mission 1 built up as a 2x9 with the Nixon forks and 1x9. The 1x9 is current with a 28t chainring and my brand new Vengeance RC 160mm forks- s-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o nice. Enjoy my long travel trail bike - :thumbsup:


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Sh*t ain't my bike. Just some photos I found. Kinda irked me what he said about the one guy's Stumpy Evo, as if it wasn't cool enough to hang out in the "AM" forum. So I showed him that maybe his Jamis Parker might not be "AM" enough itself.
> 
> Edit: And in case you didn't know, those were 2 completely different bikes.





stiingya said:


> exaclty!!!


Meh... No big deal. It's still the sickest bike I've ever owned. Trailbike.... AM Bike or whatever... I think it (and my riding) have more in common with this section than with the XC section


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Harvo said:


> Meh... No big deal. It's still the sickest bike I've ever owned. Trailbike.... AM Bike or whatever... I think it (and my riding) have more in common with this section than with the XC section


It's alright, people say the same thing about the Pivot Mach 5.7 for some reason despite its almost 6 inches of travel, 67 degree head angle, and super stiff frame. It's no Firebird obviously, but the thing is a beast on the trails, and we do have some pretty techy terrain in CO. 

If you want to be technical about it, a lot of these uber-gnar "AM" guys should probably be hanging out in the DH-FR forum.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

socalMX said:


> He just showed icalebkim what level Jamis is at! I believe!


not really, it showed a bad run of rear triangles, i dont think any company can look back and say they never made a few lemons.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

b-kul said:


> not really, it showed a bad run of rear triangles, i dont think any company can look back and say they never made a few lemons.


Truth in that, but sure makes a lifetime warranty much more appealing than 2 years!!! (perhaps they give the parker 5 since it's only over 5 inches in the front???)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

yes, but jamis will still honor older warranties. i just got an 08 parker warrantied last month.


----------



## 90s_biker (Feb 10, 2011)

stiingya said:


> I double checked. The next and sixc both use the same mounting spec's. Either match up with the CK BB. Identical specs to Shimano Hollowtech II.


Cool!
Thanks a lot!
Planning a trip to Tokyo in the next days and will check the SIXC crank in person, want to see if it matches my bike.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow, I think I messed up.
No insult meant, I really thought that SJ's were long travel XC bikes. No, that really is a nice specialized, honestly. Specialized makes one of the sweetest looking frames.

And about those Jamises - please don't kill me because I ride one. It's my first bike with any kind of suspension.

And if I offended anyone - stingya - BaeckerX1 - Harvo - let me just say I'm sorry - I didn't know people took it so hard in the AM thread. I know now what to do. 

Just hope you won't hate me :thumbsup:


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

icalebkim said:


> Oh wow, I think I messed up.
> No insult meant, I really thought that SJ's were long travel XC bikes. No, that really is a nice specialized, honestly. Specialized makes one of the sweetest looking frames.
> 
> And about those Jamises - please don't kill me because I ride one. It's my first bike with any kind of suspension.
> ...


I think an insult wouuld have gone something like this:

"Hey I hope you and your Stumpjumper die in a fiery car wreck!!!"

Which of course I don't Harvo. I'm just saying.


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

icalebkim said:


> Oh wow, I think I messed up.
> No insult meant, I really thought that SJ's were long travel XC bikes. No, that really is a nice specialized, honestly. Specialized makes one of the sweetest looking frames.
> 
> And about those Jamises - please don't kill me because I ride one. It's my first bike with any kind of suspension.
> ...


None taken. Like I said... no big deal :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Harvo said:


> Completely stock right now, but the craziest bike I have ever owned!
> 
> 2011 Stumpjumper FSR EVO
> 
> ...


Pretty nice pics.. that the bike is killer is also nice..


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

BaeckerX1 said:


> If you want to be technical about it, a lot of these uber-gnar "AM" guys should probably be hanging out in the DH-FR forum.


So should I take this else where then?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

icalebkim said:


> Oh wow, I think I messed up.
> No insult meant, I really thought that SJ's were long travel XC bikes. No, that really is a nice specialized, honestly. Specialized makes one of the sweetest looking frames.
> 
> And about those Jamises - please don't kill me because I ride one. It's my first bike with any kind of suspension.
> ...


sorry for biting your head off about it... honest mix up!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jtnord said:


> So should I take this else where then?


You allow your bike to stand on the tables an chairs :yikes:

Take it elsewhere immediately :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, I just got it sorted - I got mixed up with the Camber.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

icalebkim said:


> Oh, I just got it sorted - I got mixed up with the Camber.


Every section has a diff tude the DH/FR forum is one of the most laid back poke fun pretend to be a politician forum. The AM can get upity about travel after all it is All Mountain?? Some of the high end names or mid to long time posters get really snooty. Just have fun an post whats on your mind if you get slammed laugh an enjoy it, Life is about funnn :rockon:


----------



## dwoj (May 6, 2009)

here we go. been meaning to place some pics here for a while but never had enough posts to be able to post pics.

Frame Size & Color:
* Fork: 160mm Talas 36 
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks:Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: pft... yeah right. MRP 1x.
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: old CB eggbeaters pictured. new CB eggbeaters & Blackspire sub-4 in transit
* Stem: Thomson Elite 60mm
* Handlebar: Easton Havoc
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Selle Italia
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face X-type Team DH
* Cassette: SRAM
* Headset: Chris King Inset
* Grips: Race Face Strafe
* Front Tire: Halo ChoirMaster UST 2.35
* Wheelset: Easton Havoc
* Rear Tire: Maxxis HighRoller UST 2.35


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

*2011 Giant Reign X0*


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

icalebkim said:


> Oh, I just got it sorted - I got mixed up with the Camber.


i do everything but lift access with my camber (mostly because there are no lifts near me) and the bikes handles just fine


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

dwoj said:


> here we go. been meaning to place some pics here for a while but never had enough posts to be able to post pics.


Party time :band:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

NICE...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

jtnord said:


> So should I take this else where then?


NO,all good here!Thats one evil lookin machine,makes me want to PC my white Nomad matte black!:thumbsup:


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

dogonfr said:


> You allow your bike to stand on the tables an chairs :yikes:
> 
> Take it elsewhere immediately :cornut:


haha its a leg rest and chair to be precise 



socalMX said:


> NO,all good here!Thats one evil lookin machine,makes me want to PC my white Nomad matte black!:thumbsup:


Thanks! Yeah, it is definitely a beast even for allmtn but sure makes work of any downhill section! Love the ano black frame. It would be sick if the fork was the same ano black but it works fine as glossy black.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Would you guys consider a Specialized Stumpy FSR Evo an AM setup?


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

hardtailkid said:


> Would you guys consider a Specialized Stumpy FSR Evo an AM setup?


I do :thumbsup:


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

It's all good guys. I think AM is pretty broad. There's a lot of bikes you can rip trail on. So let's just all get along ya? 

Harvo, the Stumpy Evo is a very capable machine. Not everyone needs an Enduro. Plus your bike looks sweet.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

here's my new Enduro- rips


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

jtnord said:


> So should I take this else where then?


Those Outlaws look awsome with this frame.


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally finished my Rune...


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Jatosan said:


> Those Outlaws look awsome with this frame.


Thanks man! When the tires and rims are clean it has a cool look but, when the bike gets dirty the tires and rims blend together giving an even cooler look!


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

jeremy5000 said:


> Finally finished my Rune...


Love it. Looking at options for a light Allmtn/FR bike. Wasn't looking at the Rune till I saw this pic :thumbsup: What does that build weigh in at?


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

09 heckler DHX 5 with Ti spring
marzocchi 55 Rc3 Ti
ZTR flows on hope pro II's with dt comp spokes and brass nipples
XT drivetrain/brakes with XTR 10 spd mech and shifter
MRP lopes guide
thomson stem/post
specialized phenom seat
gravity 800 bars cut to 750
ODI rogue grips
2.25 ardent rear and 2.5 minion exo front tubeless
32lbs


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

shmoodiver, when I see bikes like yours, I feel like going for a ride immediately. In my case, to say this is equivalent to other guys saying "I think I just came".


----------



## dwoj (May 6, 2009)

how is that ks post treating you? im almost there, ive almost shelled for one probably about 5 times but you hear horror stories about reliability. I just need a little push.


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)

jtnord said:


> Love it. Looking at options for a light Allmtn/FR bike. Wasn't looking at the Rune till I saw this pic :thumbsup: What does that build weigh in at?


Thanks man, I have nothing but great things to say about the rune, especially because it weighs exactly 33 lbs.


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

Giant Reign SX 2011 w/ Raceface Atlas AM handlebar and Lizardskins grip


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

shmoodiver said:


> 09 heckler DHX 5 with Ti spring
> marzocchi 55 Rc3 Ti
> ZTR flows on hope pro II's with dt comp spokes and brass nipples
> XT drivetrain/brakes with XTR 10 spd mech and shifter
> ...


Love the mean build!



jeremy5000 said:


> Thanks man, I have nothing but great things to say about the rune, especially because it weighs exactly 33 lbs.


Nice, yeah definitely trying to find a good 31-33lbs build option that can take abuse at my weight. But will probably wait till next year since I just built my Bullit


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

noeffectx, I'm having problems with that alphabet. 
Specifically, with letters C and K -- I don't understand how the pictures relate to them.
I also find it weird that G stands for Guitar and not Giant.


----------



## Davidus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm new to the forums (great community) and to the sport. This is my first post of photos. I don't see photos of Merida bikes in the forums. Here's mine assembled 3 mos ago and upgraded the Epicon fork to Fox Talas and MT15 wheelset to Mavic Cross Ride last week.

2011 Merida One-Forty


















































Btw, I'm from Manila


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Davidus,thats a nice looking rig!Hows the riding in Manila???


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> noeffectx, I'm having problems with that alphabet.
> Specifically, with letters C and K -- I don't understand how the pictures relate to them.
> I also find it weird that G stands for Guitar and not Giant.


C is a cupcake.

K is a Kite.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Davidus said:


> I'm new to the forums (great community) and to the sport. This is my first post of photos. I don't see photos of Merida bikes in the forums. Here's mine assembled 3 mos ago and upgraded the Epicon fork to Fox Talas and MT15 wheelset to Mavic Cross Ride last week.
> 
> 2011 Merida One-Forty
> 
> Btw, I'm from Manila


I saw a couple of those when I was in Manila and traveling around the Philippines for 2 weeks in January! Manila isnt exactly mountainous or even hilly (more XC) but there are other parts where I could see some awesome tech jungle trails!!! Hopefully the Philippines will be successful in their economic development projects/goals and recreational biking will become more prevalent!


----------



## Andy0912 (Jul 1, 2009)

Not exactly am, more towards trail with 135mm rear and 140mm front.


----------



## Davidus (Aug 9, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Davidus,thats a nice looking rig!Hows the riding in Manila???


Rainy and muddy trails! We have a practice trail (abt 3kms long only) that we frequent on weekends. Getting a little boring. Waiting for the rains to stop for a long ride.

Still, biking is on the rise! In my group alone, we are about 20 new riders getting our first mountain bikes.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Andy0912 said:


> Not exactly am, more towards trail with 135mm rear and 140mm front.


what is that? looks pretty sick!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Andy0912 said:


> Not exactly am, more towards trail with 135mm rear and 140mm front.


Sorry to disappoint you but its about as AM as it needs to be. That is besides being a very pretty bike.


----------



## sunYnelson (Mar 22, 2007)

b-kul said:


> what is that? looks pretty sick!


Avanti Torrent I believe.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just looked them up, very cool bikes!


----------



## Andy0912 (Jul 1, 2009)

b-kul said:


> what is that? looks pretty sick!





sunYnelson said:


> Avanti Torrent I believe.


Yup, it's an Avanti Torrent. 



mojojojoaf said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but its about as AM as it needs to be. That is besides being a very pretty bike.


Thanks!


----------



## Andy0912 (Jul 1, 2009)

b-kul said:


> just looked them up, very cool bikes!


More pictures?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mojojojoaf said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but its about as AM as it needs to be. That is besides being a very pretty bike.


nice for sure, looks like a stumpjumper that was separated at birth...


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Blur 4x in its natural habitat.

Frame: Blur 4x M, Slate Grey Ano
Shock: Push'd Fox Vanilla RC Coil
Fork: Pike 454 UTurn Air (usually run at 125)
Stem: 90mm Sunline V1 (I also have a 50mm Thomson and a 65mm Easton for different terrain)
Bar: Sunline V1 745 uncut

lots of other stuff


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Intense Slopestyle parkin' lot pimpin

Frame: Intense SS1 M, Raw
Shock: Elka Stage 5, Ti Coil
Fork: Lyrik Solo Air + DH Damper
Stem: 50mm Sunline 1.5"
Bar: Sunline V1 745 uncut

things


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Love em dirty!!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Too bad SC never updated the Blur 4X.
SC, if you're reading it -- I'm in line for one.


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

laxman2001 said:


> C is a cupcake.
> 
> K is a Kite.


Hahahhaa :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> noeffectx, I'm having problems with that alphabet.
> Specifically, with letters C and K -- I don't understand how the pictures relate to them.
> I also find it weird that G stands for Guitar and not Giant.


hahahha lol... thats for my 2yrs old daughter


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

BCBlur said:


> Intense Slopestyle parkin' lot pimpin
> 
> Frame: Intense SS1 M, Raw
> Shock: Elka Stage 5, Ti Coil
> ...


maybe it's camera angle, but it looks like when that seat is extended it's going to be the most upright cockpit ever! 

awesome bike though...


----------



## deadohiosky1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

*New Anwer Pro-Taper DH bars and 60mm Hussefelt stem*

Just bolted up some goodies that came in the mail. Havent had a chance to take her out and give the parts the proper run through but hopefully ill get time this weekend.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

noeffectx said:


> hahahha lol... thats for my 2yrs old daughter


I learned to read from newspapers my grandfather used to read (he didn't expect me to learn) -- then "graduated" to kindergarten where (years later) I saw other kids actually use alphabets to learn the letters.

I just wish that physical skills required to properly handle a bike were a non-negligible fraction as easy to learn as mental ones. Took me 6 months to learn to track stand (in real scenarios, clipless) and almost 3 years for the tiniest real bunny hop (most of which was UN-learning to XC hop every time). :madman:


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

stiingya said:


> maybe it's camera angle, but it looks like when that seat is extended it's going to be the most upright cockpit ever!
> 
> awesome bike though...


I originally ran a Deity 2014 bar (2" rise) but had problems keeping the front end down climbing. Going to the 19mm rise bar helped. A flat bar may be even better, but I haven't seen one on ChainLove.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I learned to read from newspapers my grandfather used to read (he didn't expect me to learn) -- then "graduated" to kindergarten where (years later) I saw other kids actually use alphabets to learn the letters.
> 
> I just wish that physical skills required to properly handle a bike were a non-negligible fraction as easy to learn as mental ones. Took me 6 months to learn to track stand (in real scenarios, clipless) and almost 3 years for the tiniest real bunny hop (most of which was UN-learning to XC hop every time). :madman:


noob question of the day but what is a track stand?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

allenfstar, that's an exceptionally useful basic skill:
Bikeskills.com: Track Stand Tune-Up | Mountain Bike Video | broadbandsports.com


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

never new that had a name thanks


----------



## cramey (Apr 6, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color: 2008 Nomad, Orange, Large
* Shock: Fox DHX RC4
* Fork: 2011 Lyrix 170 Solo Air RC2DH
* Brakes: Elixir CR 185
* Cranks: SLX
* Front Derailleur: NOPE
* Chain Guide: MRP Mini G2
* Rear Derailleur: Saint M810 SS
* Pedals: Shimano M647
* Stem: 50mm Thompson
* Handlebar: Sunline 745, Gold
* Seatpost: KS i900
* Saddle: WTB Silverado
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face FR
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3 TCS
* Front Rim: Stans Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: I9 20mm
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3 TCS
* Rear Rim: Stans Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer I9 135x10 Thru-bolt
* Weight ~33


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

allenfstar said:


> never new that had a name thanks


I thought that was just called showing off at the parking lot before the actual mountain biking started... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Andy0912 said:


> More pictures?


Are you a Kiwi or an Aussie?
Nice Torrent.


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

MY AM RIDE


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

*Haven't gotten to ride it yet....*

2011 Trek Scratch Air 8 (labeled as AM but will see a lot of FR/DHish action)


----------



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)

A lot of money here


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

*Super AM*



vertsk8er2 said:


> A lot of money here


Its all relative friend....

Seriously, this is my AM ride, built specifically to ride EVERY thing from bmx pump tracks to the knarl. I love my lift served DH riding BUT since thats only one or twice a year, I spend the rest of the time riding pretty undemanding stuff. That said, when I do come across something that might be a challenge I believe in having enough bike to get'er done. 
The translation is I needed a bike that did more than any bike was supposed to do...after all if one bike could do all or most riding, why make 50 bazillion categories of bikes?
But the truth is by being light enough, slack enough but not too(and adjustable 3 deg)slack, low enough and having super efficient pedaling/ suspension one bike can not only do it all but it can be very competent while doing it. 
My Canfield One v2
34lbs 10 oz 
Boxxer WC/Elka Stage 5 coil


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn that canfield is a BEAST , such a PERFECT looking bike right there..


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

noeffectx said:


> MY AM RIDE


love the matching banana


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

crossup said:


> Its all relative friend....
> 
> Seriously, this is my AM ride, built specifically to ride EVERY thing from bmx pump tracks to the knarl. I love my lift served DH riding BUT since thats only one or twice a year, I spend the rest of the time riding pretty undemanding stuff. That said, when I do come across something that might be a challenge I believe in having enough bike to get'er done.
> The translation is I needed a bike that did more than any bike was supposed to do...after all if one bike could do all or most riding, why make 50 bazillion categories of bikes?
> ...


That canfield is sick! I would like to get a hold of a Can Diggle frame.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

mine:


2009 specialized enduro comp by joelmirandaphotography, on Flickr


----------



## alfonz212 (Mar 14, 2011)

here's my all mountain ripper, nothing but smiles on my face when i ride this thing!!


----------



## sonicboom12 (Aug 21, 2011)

So many nice bikes in this thread 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

jojotherider said:


> love the matching banana


Thank you


----------



## DANSBIRD (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## 82crawler (Aug 23, 2011)

My AM Ellsworth Joker. Only owned it for about 4 months now, but I love it to death. Smooth riding, smooth landings, great components.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Any advantages with the cable discs?


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

got a foes FXR for a silly price so it replaced the heckler


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

icalebkim said:


> Any advantages with the cable discs?


Search or ask in the brake forum bro :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/?...bf1ecec19a719c33eff53810dfefcbb5&daysprune=-1


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

2011 Slayer

Mods:
Havoc 65mm stem, carbon bar (720mm) and wheels
Minion DHF exo 2.5 front/ Larson 2.35 rear
ODI ruffians
EA70 post
990 cassete/971 chain
170mm SLX crank
Blackspire platforms
Shimano 180mm ice tech rotors


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

shmoodiver, in what ways that Foes is superior to Heckler?


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> shmoodiver, in what ways that Foes is superior to Heckler?


considerably stiffer, far more stable in the roughies, climbs much better, plusher, platform valve makes it pedal like a hardtail, an inch more travel, a little slacker in the h/d, pivot system that doesn't brake pinchbolts regularly.....

and it's only 100g heavier


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Cramey: That orange nomad is sweet!

Here is my ride, I couldn't be happier.

XL Yeti SB-66

Full Gallery: YETI SB-66 - KTMDirtFace's Photos

First Time out on it video.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Cramey: That orange nomad is sweet!
> 
> Here is my ride, I couldn't be happier.


That's how those things deserve to be built. Nice build. The 66 is definitely on my short list of bikes I wouldn't mind adding to the stable soon.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

I blew up the green housing so I decided to go ugly this time around.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

ronabrandt said:


> I blew up the green housing so I decided to go ugly this time around.


nice!


----------



## kbz31 (Aug 27, 2011)

MonsterD said:


> What???? You don't want to live here in California. It sucks here. All the trails suck.
> Don't listen or believe anything you see or hear. Lies I tells ya. LIES!!


You haven't been introduced to any of the good trails then..! Soo many awesome trails in our backyard...


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

kbz31 said:


> You haven't been introduced to any of the good trails then..! Soo many awesome trails in our backyard...


Sarcasm character is needed much on forums and the Internet.


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Cramey: That orange nomad is sweet!
> 
> Here is my ride, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


Great build....Was the video shot on a go pro?

How do you get such stable footage?...I just cant get on with the chest mount the videos far to shaky


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

J273 said:


> Great build....Was the video shot on a go pro?
> 
> How do you get such stable footage?...I just cant get on with the chest mount the videos far to shaky


The video of my bike is from a sony nex-5. The chest footage down the trail is a go pro hd.

That trail is fairly smooth, might be why its not to shakey I tightened the chesty mount straps down pretty tight.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

J273 said:


> Great build....Was the video shot on a go pro?
> 
> How do you get such stable footage?...I just cant get on with the chest mount the videos far to shaky


Have played around with the GoPro a lot when my buddy could rent them for free from his shop. Tightening the straps a lot will make all the difference. Another thing we noticed was a slight but noticeable rattle from the camera inside the case (mainly noise in the video rather than noticeable video shake). We stacked several little pieces of electrical tape to get the camera sitting snug in the case.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Any idea what the final weight is on that 66?


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Lev said:


> Any idea what the final weight is on that 66?


I don't have a scale other than an digital bathroom scale math.. ~36lbs. Not to worried about it its an XL bike and I'm 225ish. I think the yeti stock enduro builds are under 30 with air shock and 32 fork.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

monsterd said:


> fewer idiots are needed much on forums and the internet.


fify


----------



## kbz31 (Aug 27, 2011)

More bikes!


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

Lev said:


> That's how those things deserve to be built. Nice build. The 66 is definitely on my short list of bikes I wouldn't mind adding to the stable soon.


Where did you get the spank pedals? I like em a lot


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

noeffectx said:


> Where did you get the spank pedals? I like em a lot


LBS Ordered them for me.

also universal cycles has a few left Universal Cycles -- Spank Spike Pedals

They are great!


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

New Drivetrain on an old friend. Best friend just got better!


----------



## Canada Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

2010 Top Fuel. Supposed to be more XC oriented but with a 140mm fork it rides like AM


----------



## justjaded (Apr 14, 2010)

here's mine, at the top of Cox Hill.









spec:
2010 Cove G-spot med(limited purple)
lyric 2 step
haven wheels
haven carbon bar
hope tech m4, 183 floating rotors
race face atlas FR cranks
thompson post
aka stem
x9 rear der
xgen front der

32lbs 12oz, and amazing to ride


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

*Another XL Yeti SB-66...*

Here's my SB-66. Same size as KTM's above.

Fantastic bike for hauling a$$ down rough trails!


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

what would be a "better" upgrade, a hammerschmidt or a dropper seatpost and why??


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

A day of skills training.

HS is way heavy, way complicated and generates a whole chunk of pedal drag in overdrive mode, which you will quickly find is all the time because riding anywhere on 22t just sucks.

Dropper posts still aren't reliable enough to make them a must buy, but a KS or Gravity dropper won't hurt.

A skills day will cost less than either and it _will_ result in you enjoying your bike more.


----------



## tsuful (Oct 25, 2008)

tsivis83 said:


> what would be a "better" upgrade, a hammerschmidt or a dropper seatpost and why??


I`m fortunate enough to have both on my bike and have to say both are the game changers in my opinion. You wont feel the weight difference to much on HS cause its small and placed low. i can`t feel much drag in it ether ( wont make bigger difference then tires anyway IMO ) and i only regreased it once since i bought it ( 2 years now ) and still running strong . cant say much about reliability of the dropper cause ive only got it for few months but still works like a charm (reverb). 
T


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

i'd say the seatpost depends on how often you are adjusting your seat height on a given day of riding. if its often, then yes, it will be worth it to you.

hammershmidt i don't know. sounds like a lot of coin to spend on something like that. if you can find a deal then go for it. otherwise, if you need to spend the money on your bike, maybe a wheelset or the skills class like Fix the Spade mentioned.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

tsivis83 said:


> what would be a "better" upgrade, a hammerschmidt or a dropper seatpost and why??


My choice would be the dropper post, it has totally transformed the way I ride. I have had my reverb for about a year now and it's been great. Mine was one of the first production models so it came with the thinner hose once rockshox replaced that it has work like a dream! I would recommend that you choose one with infinite adjustability so you can really fine tune the ride. It has been an absolute game changer for me and my style of AM riding.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

tsivis83 said:


> what would be a "better" upgrade, a hammerschmidt or a dropper seatpost and why??


Dropper post...it will transform your riding. Its that simple. I first used mine to drop just for bigger descents, then once i got used to it I was dropping the post all the time.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

bog said:


> Here's my SB-66. Same size as KTM's above.
> 
> Fantastic bike for hauling a$$ down rough trails!


Nice bike!


----------



## Micoz (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Micoz (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

jojotherider said:


> i'd say the seatpost depends on how often you are adjusting your seat height on a given day of riding.


One thing to point out is that if you get a remote adjustable seat post your very likely to start adjusting your seat height more often. It's just a progression in your bikes capability that makes it more fun to ride. Once you drop you just can't stop! :lol:


----------



## magixuser (Dec 19, 2008)

Micoz said:


>


I love the volume of those tires, they look huge..


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

heres mine, 35lbs


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Micoz,that is one sick lookin machine! Not sure if its the color combo or the frame design but i really like it!Tell us more about it!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

That Nicolai looks sick. Job well done!!!


----------



## Dagair002 (Jul 5, 2010)

Micoz said:


>


Wow, what is the max travel that your Nicolai frame can handle Micoz? That looks like one versatile platform, and very well reinforce up by the head tube too. I wonder if this frame could be used for dh and all mountain? If so, that would be awesome to swap parts on the frame depending on where you're planning on riding that day!


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, that Nicolai is SICK. Love the industrial-look of it, especially the huge chain/seat-stays.

BTW, what frame is that? Looking at Nicolai's site, none look like the bike here. But in the Nicolai 2011 pdf mag, closest looking bike is the ION ST.


----------



## Micoz (Nov 5, 2008)

Dagair002 said:


> Wow, what is the max travel that your Nicolai frame can handle Micoz? That looks like one versatile platform, and very well reinforce up by the head tube too. I wonder if this frame could be used for dh and all mountain? If so, that would be awesome to swap parts on the frame depending on where you're planning on riding that day!


Yes indeed it can, rear travel can be adjusted to 160 / 180 / 200 and it takes without any problems 203 forks (been there done that).

Great all around frame, comes with a weight penalty though (frame only - 4 kg w/o shock). Build shown above ~16kg.


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

Micoz how does it handle uphills ?


----------



## Micoz (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks all,

Nicolai is Helius ST, last ones were produced in 2008 I think, mine is one of the last from the factory. Nicolai is kind of same as for example Santa Cruz, they don't have new line up every year but they keep most of the frames in production for few years without marketing them as "2011 model" or so.

Tells a lot of their quality, this particular frame has seen lots of downhill action (equipped with Marzocchi 888's, Mavic 729's, Saint etc.) over the last 3 years and there's really not much tear or wear shown on it, as you may also see from the pics. Part of that comes to the anodized finish of course but still... Bombproof piece of art.

Uphills would be a lot more easier with sub 30lb hard tail


----------



## Lil' Red (Jul 15, 2010)

noeffectx said:


> MY AM RIDE


I love my Cartel bindings! :thumbsup:


----------



## magixuser (Dec 19, 2008)

Titus El Guapo 2009 (small)
Fox RP23 High Volume w/ Boostvalve rear shock
Fox Float 36 RC2 Fit 160mm Fork
Crank Brothers Iodine Wheelset (Iron color)-new
Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Carbon Handle bar (680mm)
Crank Brothers Cobalt lock-on grips
Continental Mountain King Supersonic tires 2.4 Front/Rear
XTR Crankset
XTR Dual Control Brakes/shifter with Goodridge Hose
XTR rapid rise read dee
XTR 9-speed cassette
XTR chain w/ powerlink
XT Front dee
XT RT76 rotor (180 Front)/(160mm rear)
Thomson X4 70mm stem
Thomson Elite seatpost
Xpedo Hurtle pedal (green)
WTB Devo SLT saddle
Crud Catcher Mud guard


----------



## kbz31 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Specialized Stumpjumper FSR comp 2011*





* Frame Size & Color: Large. 19"
* Fork: RockShox Revelation 140mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixir R SL
* Cranks: Sram
* Front Derailleur: MRP G2 Chain Guide
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Shimano M540
* Stem: Specialized 90mm
* Handlebar: Crank Brothers Opium 680mm 9/5
* Seatpost: Specialized Alloy
* Saddle: Specialized Henge 143mm
* Bottom Bracket: Sram
* Cassette: Sram 10 speed
* Headset: Specialized
* Grips: Specialized Rocca
* Front Tire: Specialized Purgatory 2.2"
* Front Rim: Custom DT Swiss X420SL
* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized/9mm QR
* Rear Tire: Specialized Captain 2.0"
* Rear Rim: Custom DT Swiss X420SL
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Specialized/QR
* Weight: 27.17 lbs

Soon to add dropper post.


----------



## Blangkang (May 27, 2009)

Well here is my pig...she needs a little diet but man the chubby rides like a dream


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

magixuser said:


> Titus El Guapo 2009


Is that a lizard skin on your top tube/seat tube junction? and why?

Just curious...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

blangkang said:


> well here is my pig...she needs a little diet but man the chubby rides like a dream


sweet!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Just a small update with the X-Fusions - rocking nice forks. Love em.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ What size BBG is that? 36T? Bike looks nice.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

^32t - its great addition.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

justjaded said:


> here's mine, at the top of Cox Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My housemate in Whistler this winter had a purple G-Spot. Looked really good with some gold anno parts. And I think I rode with a guy last year on Moose with a purple one.


----------



## From The Grave (Jul 10, 2011)

My first AM bike. 2008 Giant ReignX1 frame with some mix-matched parts to get it riding, courtesy of friend and forum member Savagemann. Thanks buddy!


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

My 2010 Pitch. Does everything pretty well. So far I'm happy with it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

stiingya said:


> Is that a lizard skin on your top tube/seat tube junction? and why?
> 
> Just curious...


My guess would be housing rub :thumbsup:


----------



## gsom111 (Apr 11, 2010)

Micoz said:


>


That's a real tank, looks great!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

gsom111 said:


> That's a real tank, looks great!


Point N shoot :yawn:


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> ^32t - its great addition.


bbg ftw!


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Updates to the Reign. The biggest change was ditching the Rockshox stuff and going back to Fox. I'm now running an '09 36 TALAS up front with the stock '11 RP2 in the back.

Other new stuff:
-1.5* Cane Creek AngleSet 
RWC Shock Eye Needle BEaring
60mm Bontrager Lite Stem.
Answer ProTaper Low Rise Bars
ODI 80mm Ruffian Grips
Specialized Eskar Control 2.3's Front & Back

With the new components it at 28 pounds...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

deadbolt,
are you comfortable with those 80 mm grips? I run them with grip shifters, and they are fine for that -- but if I tried to fit my hands centered on the grips, I'd find that I'm holding on to clamps at both ends (and my hands are medium sized).


From The Grave,
welcome back. )


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

deadbolt said:


> Other new stuff:
> '09 36 TALAS
> -1.5* Cane Creek AngleSet


So with the 160mm fork did you end up with like a 65.7* head angle???


----------



## From The Grave (Jul 10, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> From The Grave,
> welcome back. )


I was gonna be like "I'm new here" but then _I got it_. Thanks man, glad to be here.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

My new Enduro build:-

Specialized Enduro Pro Frame (Anodised Black)
Specialized E160 fork 
Raceface Responce 50mm stem
Raceface Atlas AM low rise bars
Shimano Saint Crank with bash
Shimano SLX shifters
Shimano SLX Front Mech
Shimano Saint 9 Rear Mech
Hope Pro2 hubs with Mavic EN521 rims (20mm maxle front x 10mm quick release rear)
Schwalbe Nobby Nic tyres
Command Post dropper seatpost
Hope V2 brakes with floating rotors 203(f) & 185(r)
Custom Matt black frame protection & Silver graphics.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> deadbolt,
> are you comfortable with those 80 mm grips? I run them with grip shifters, and they are fine for that -- but if I tried to fit my hands centered on the grips, I'd find that I'm holding on to clamps at both ends (and my hands are medium sized).


The reason I went with the 80's this time is because I noticed I wasn't using all of the 130's and had cut them down to about 90mm anyway (which gave me more room to play around with lever placement).

I have medium hands too, and I can feel the clamps out the outer most parts of my hands, but they don't bother me. It kind of makes it feel like my hand is locked into the grip (if that makes sense).



stiingya said:


> So with the 160mm fork did you end up with like a 65.7* head angle???


I haven't measured it, but on paper it should be 65.5*. I bought the set that comes with -1.5, -1 and -0.5. I figured with the TALAS fork, I'd try the -1.5 first. So far it rides great. The only placed I've noticed a downside is in tight 'S' turns where the slower steering makes the transitions a little more difficult.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

deadbolt said:


> The reason I went with the 80's this time is because I noticed I wasn't using all of the 130's and had cut them down to about 90mm anyway (which gave me more room to play around with lever placement).


When you cut 130 mm to 90 mm, how did you shape the cut ends so that they fit into clamps without developing play?


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

I didn't. The ODI's have in internal plastic sleeve that the rubber grip is attached to. I used to take advantage of that and run the grips up to 1" past the end of the bar (to get a 28" width out of a 26" bar) so I wasn't using the far clamp anyway… They stayed in place fine with just the 1 clamp.

BTW, I don't recommend running grips out past the end of the bar. I did it to find the length of bar I liked. Running them out like that can stress the bar and lead to failure.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

*My new Enduro - Custom*

My new build is a custom Specialized Enduro:
Specialized Enduro Pro Frame (anodised Black)
Specialized E160 fork
Fox RP23 rear shock
Raceface Responce 50mm stem
Raceface Atlas AM low rise bars
Shimano Saint Crank with bash
Shimano DX pedals
Shimano SLX shifters
Shimano Saint 9 speed derailleur
Hope Pro2 hubs (gold) with Mavic EN521 rims
Schwalbe Nobby Nic tyres
Command Post dropper seatpost
Hope V2 brakes with floating rotors 203(f) & 185(r)
Custom matt black frame protection & silver graphics

This was its first time out so the hoses are still to be tidied up.
Im also going to update the shock bearing with needle type for extra plushness.


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

My do everything bike with a lot of miles on it.

2004 SC Bullit - large
progressive 5th element, ti spring, 7" travel
bomber drop off ii fork
hayes brakes
deore xt crankset/derailleurs
thompson elite seatpost
bontrager stem
chris king headset
raceface handlebars
sun rhyno lite wheels, deore xt hubs
wtb weirwolf 2.5" tires


----------



## justjaded (Apr 14, 2010)

robnow said:


> My housemate in Whistler this winter had a purple G-Spot. Looked really good with some gold anno parts. And I think I rode with a guy last year on Moose with a purple one.[/QUOT
> 
> i could easily have been the guy at moose. spent a lot of time there last year
> i'm thinking you had a white ibis and we were riding with b-lake.


----------



## NEWBIErider (Dec 28, 2005)

nice


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

Updated: Giant Reign SX 2011 w/ Spank Subrosa EVO30 rims.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

bright.... and lovely.


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

saturnine said:


> bright.... and lovely.


thank you


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

saturnine said:


> bright.... and lovely.


...double post


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

This is my Avanti Torrent from Australia.
Awesome trail bike to ride.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

^ What a strange-looking Reign. Verry nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Resembles an Enduro to me..


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Definetely one more nice FSR suspension


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like a stumpy with a different shock position to me.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

deadbolt said:


> Updates to the Reign. The biggest change was ditching the Rockshox stuff and going back to Fox. I'm now running an '09 36 TALAS up front with the stock '11 RP2 in the back.


nice build man. what didn't you like about the pushed revelation and monarch plus? how's the angleset working out, staying quiet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

DanoXC, where d'ya come from? QLD? WA? VIC?


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

icalebkim said:


> DanoXC, where d'ya come from? QLD? WA? VIC?


Hey icalebkim.I'm from NSW, whys that mate?


----------



## innovator8 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, now that I have 10 posts under my belt, here is my bike.

2005 Iron Horse MK3 Team

Mostly stock with the exception of the following:

Fork: RS Sektor Coil
Shock: Fox RL
Front brakes: Juicy7
Power train: Shimano 2x9 with bash guard


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

hardboiled said:


> nice build man. what didn't you like about the pushed revelation and monarch plus? how's the angleset working out, staying quiet?


The Revelation would unpredictably lose 2-3 inches of its travel. I got two back-to-back with the same problem so I just said screw it. Never really felt the love for the Monarch + either. A lot of folks seem to really like it, but I didn't find it to be a particularly great match for the Reign. The Fox stuff really brought the bike to life, big difference.

As for the angleset, I've had roughly a dozen rides with it, and so far, not a peep&#8230;


----------



## teknikk7 (Aug 29, 2011)

DanoXC said:


> This is my Avanti Torrent from Australia.
> Awesome trail bike to ride.


Nice


----------



## noeffectx (Aug 15, 2011)

Now my Giant Reign SX build is finally completed 









Specs:
MTB - Giant Reign SX, small
frame - aluxx sl-grade aluminum, 6.7 maestro suspension
handlebar - race face atlas am 28.5inch
stem - truvativ holzfeller 50mm
fork - fox 36 vanilla R 160mm
shock - fox dhx rc2
saddle - Deity DH
seatpost - truvativ holzfeller 30.9mm
seat post clamp - twenty6 34.9mm
shifters - shimano deore, rapidfire
rear deraillure - shimano slx
brakes - avid elixir 5, [f]185mm [r]160mm
brake levers - avid elixir 5
cassette - sram pg970DH 11x26, 9speed
chain - shimano hg-73
crankset - race face atlas fr 36T
bottom bracket - race face, external
chain guide - straitline silent guide w/ bash guard
chain - shimano hg-73
pedal - giant alloy platform 
rims - Spank Subrosa EV030 
hubs - [f]giant tracker w/ 20mm axle, [r] dt swiss 350 w/ 12mm maxle qr, 32h
spokes - Deity
tires - [f] kenda nevegal 60tpi 26x2.35 folding [r] maxxis ardent 60tpi 26x2.25 folding


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

DanoXC said:


> Hey icalebkim.I'm from NSW, whys that mate?


No real reason. Just confirming we're Aussie buddies.


----------



## devaHT (Aug 23, 2007)

2010 Remedy


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Remedy,even better view!!!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

noeffectx said:


> Now my Giant Reign SX build is finally completed
> [
> Specs:
> MTB - Giant Reign SX, small
> ...


Does that thing glow in the dark? :lol:


----------



## ipalmer13 (Sep 14, 2011)

kick ass bikes, hopefully i can get some pictures of mine!!


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

Posted these on the SC thread as well, but I thought I hadn't posted on the AM for a while.

These are from a race on Sunday. Was wicked fun! 

Riding a Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's my current do-everything bike.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Updated my Rune. Swapped out the air for a full coil set up. RS Lyrik RC2 DH 170coil and an Elka Stage 5. All I can say is....PLUUUUUSH.


----------



## Juicehead (Aug 4, 2011)

Quick shots of my On-One Custom AM Build...

456 Summer Season


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Juicehead said:


> Quick shots of my On-One Custom AM Build...
> 
> 456 Summer Season


Fun looking bike and great first post. Welcome!


----------



## chybulo (Dec 30, 2009)

....


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

darkslide18 said:


> Updated my Rune. Swapped out the air for a full coil set up. RS Lyrik RC2 DH 170coil and an Elka Stage 5. All I can say is....PLUUUUUSH.


Love the HDRs, especially the second one. What camera? oh and sick wheels


----------



## chybulo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Titus El Guapo*

Frame: 2010 Medium Titus El Guapo
Fork: '12 Fox float 36 RLC fit 160mm tapered w/ 20mm axle w/ Kashima
Shock: '12 Fox RP23 8.5" x 2.5" XV Kashima
Wheel set: Industry nine Enduro
Handle bar: Raceface SixC
Shifter: Sram X0 9speed 
Front derailleur: Shimano XTR 
Rear derailleur: Sram X0 9speed (short cage)
Crankset: Raceface SixC 22-34t 175mm w/ bashguard
Cassette: Sram PG990 9speed 11-34t
Chain: Sram PC991 hollow pin
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR 203mm front; 185 rear 
Seatpost: Crank Brothers Joplin 4 w/ remote
Headset: Chris King Inset i5
Skewer: DT Swiss 10x135mm rear skewer
Stem: Raceface Atlas AM 50mm
Grips: Egron GE1
Pedals: Point One Podium
Saddle: Selle SMP Stratos
Tire: Maxxis TT Larsen (front); Schwalbe Racing Ralph's (rear) Stan's NoTubes
Wieght: 30.08 lbs.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

specs are as follow:
XTR 2012 Trail brakes with 160mm/R & 180mm/F
Sram X0 shifters
Truvativ (Sram) X0 cranks/BB
Straitline Defacto (as they're now called-the old ones) pedals
MRP 2X chainguide/bashguard 
Sram PC-1071 chain
Sram PG 1070 cassette
X0 front and rear derailleur
ODI lock on Rogue grips
Specialized Phenom saddle
2012 Chromag Fubar OSX bars 780mm
WTB Laserdisc Freeride front wheel
Loco rear wheel
I own a couple of different tires, but 2.5 Kenda Nevegal tires are shown in the picture
Rockshox 160mm Lyrik U-turn fork
Rockshox Monarch R rear 
seatpost, stem, and seat collar are by Norco.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

jtnord said:


> Love the HDRs, especially the second one. What camera? oh and sick wheels


Those aren't HDR's. Just sharpened them a bit. And they were shot with a Sony A200.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

darkslide18 said:


> Those aren't HDR's. Just sharpened them a bit. And they were shot with a Sony A200.


haha yeah I realized after I posted that they weren't HDRs. Like the shots though :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

chybulo said:


> Frame: 2010 Medium Titus El Guapo
> Fork: '12 Fox float 36 RLC fit 160mm tapered w/ 20mm axle w/ Kashima
> Shock: '12 Fox RP23 8.5" x 2.5" XV Kashima
> Wheel set: Industry nine Enduro
> ...


Bad A$$ Titus,love the orange but not the red accents,would change the red to black!


----------



## koral99 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's my AM rig:
Frame: Rose Granite Chief 2010
Shock: Fox Float R HV
Fork: Fox 36 Talas R
Wheels:Fun Works 3way Pro
Front derailleur: Shimano XT E-type
Rear derailleur: SRAM X9 middle cage
Shifters: SRAM X7
Brakes: Shimano SLX M666 180&160
Cassette: Shimano SLX 11-34
Chain: Shimano Dura Ace 7701
Crankset: FSA V-drive BB30 + 22-36 chainrings
Bashguard: Blackspire DS-1
Pedals: Wellgo V8 Copy
Saddle: Syncros AM
Seatpost: Kind Shock i900
Stem: Sunline V1 All Mountain Stem Grey 65мм
Handlebar: Sunline V1 OS Flat Handlebar Grey cut to 711мм
Tires: Continental Rubber Queen 2.2 & Hutchinson Spider 2.3 UST


----------



## koral99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Some pics:


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

ehigh said:


> specs are as follow:
> XTR 2012 Trail brakes with 160mm/R & 180mm/F
> Sram X0 shifters
> Truvativ (Sram) X0 cranks/BB
> ...


how do you like that monarch rear shock, what type of terrain do you ride?

trying to decide between that and the rc3 plus


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

chybulo said:


> Frame: 2010 Medium Titus El Guapo
> Fork: '12 Fox float 36 RLC fit 160mm tapered w/ 20mm axle w/ Kashima
> Shock: '12 Fox RP23 8.5" x 2.5" XV Kashima
> Wheel set: Industry nine Enduro
> ...


seems like an odd tire choice on such a capable bike. but sick bike none-the-less.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Super tacky Larsen? That will stick to anything Bkul.

You can ride them up a vertical surface provided you've the legs...


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

My Reign and Trance X, brothers and completely different animals.

The Reign is lighter and longer travel than the Trance, so it's nimble and soaks up anything in the trail
The Trance has a heavier build and while it is very good at soaking stuff up, it tends to maintain a little more stiffness in the travel(which I really like). 

I was going to lighten up the Trance, but I think it's time to just sell it and build a brand new bike to replace the Reign and Trance.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ Sick bikes !! They look great  .. I was on the fence with a Giant bike , but i pulled the trigger on a new Spec enduro comp .


----------



## dmckiwi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got it today.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bmxconvert said:


> I was going to lighten up the Trance, but I think it's time to just sell it and build a brand new bike to replace the Reign and Trance.


Sneaky :cornut:


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

My new ride!


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Sneaky :cornut:


It was worth a shot.
I just sold the Reign, so I'm half way there.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Not sure if I've posted this in here yet. If I have, then I know I have different brakes on it now, so might was well post it again 

2011 Reign 2 with Rock Shox Revelation RLT Ti dual air 20mm axle, Hope Tech M4 brakes (wish I had done different Hope brakes though), and shimmed rear shock










I love this bike. Does anything I ask of it. It does wear you out a little quicker on real long rides than a smaller bike, but I think the tires that are on it may have a lot to do with that. Its going to need tires soon anyways, so I'll find out then.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

dkbikes4life said:


> Hope Tech M4 brakes (wish I had done different Hope brakes though)


Which ones?


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Which ones?


Probably V2 up front and X2 out back. I live in Florida so it's pretty flat here. When you hit the front brake hard, there's so little weight on the rear wheel that you don't need much brake out back. I wish I had the V2 up front simply because it's a 2 piston caliper. With the 4 piston calipers, it's so critical to get them lined up perfect and to get all 4 pistons moving equally. If not, you end up with a spongey brake that doesn't work great. Get it right though, and they are awesome! But for simplicity and a little extra power, I wish I had the V2 up front. I'm about 200 pounds geared up and I ride aggressive, so I love having good brakes.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

dkbikes4life, I too am thinking of going from M4 to V2 calipers.. and because of mountainless local terrain, I can get away with the lighter Race levers and 160 mm rotors (smaller rotors are good for obstacle clearance).


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

J Random, V2 calipers have fat pads, be sure you get rotors with suitably fat brake tracks if you're going to go that way. The X2 calipers are better than anyone gives them credit for, I'll take X2 with 180 rotors over V2 with small'uns, in fact, I have done...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Fix the Spade, yes, half a year ago I thought that there are no 160 mm rotors that are compatible with V2 calipers. I even emailed Hope about it. But it turned out that Hope Trial rotors fit well, and also other trials brands' rotors (like Monty) designed for Hope Mono Trial brakes.

Here's the thread where I was asking about that (and finally posted what I learned instead).

As for X2 calipers, I and other guys around here have found them lacking in power.. that with all frame and fork mounts faced, Hope CNC adapters used, calipers carefully aligned and a variety of pads (of all pads we have tried, Goodridge sintered ones went on top for stopping power).

Shimano XT 775, at the same weight as a Tech X2 system, are markedly more powerful, for instance.. this is immediately felt when riding, but even in repair stand, 775s visibly compress the yellow plastic bleed block they come with, whereas X2 caliper, when fed the very same block, does not visibly compress it, but instead expands itself! :eekster:


----------



## ali_g (Jul 16, 2011)

DanoXC said:


> This is my Avanti Torrent from Australia.
> Awesome trail bike to ride.


what chainring screws are you using?


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

hey mate.I'm using Brand-X bolts.here's the link to where I got them

Brand-X Outer Ring Bolts 7075 Alloy | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## 007iron (Mar 5, 2010)

nice


----------



## Eddie209 (Sep 21, 2011)

My 2007 specialized enduro, I'm almost done with it. Only two things left, rockshox reverb, and a new rear shock


----------



## Robbo85 (Sep 11, 2011)

Picked it up today, ignore the test ride pedals. Now if only this rain would bugger off and I could get out there.

Stock for now, thinking about dropping a gear on the front, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Eddie209 said:


> My 2007 specialized enduro, I'm almost done with it. Only two things left, rockshox reverb, and a new rear shock


Very clean- very nice.


----------



## briangarson (Mar 10, 2010)

Craigur08 said:


> My first MTB, its been great so far. I love my new hobby. feel free to give suggestions on what to upgrade first. and i know the pedals are junk.
> 
> Sizes: 18"
> Frame: Heat treated/buttoned 6061 alloy with shaped top tube and replaceable hanger
> ...


buy some pedals


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll PLAY!

Finally got my Remedy dialed in the way I wanted it and could not be any happier on how it performs... oh and looks!! This is my most favorite bike I've ever owned. :thumbsup:

2010 Trek Remedy 9.9; Frame 21.5 or XL 
29 lbs on the nose

Fork: Fox 36 Talas 160 FIT RLC
Rear Suspension: Fox RP23 DRCV 150mm
Stem: CBs Iodine 3 80mm
Handlebar: CBs Iodine 11 740mm
Shifter: Sram XX
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailluer: Sram X.0 10 spd
Cranks: Sram XX 39-26
Tires: Maxxis Ignitor 2.35(front) High Roller 2.35(rear)
Wheels: CBs Iodine 3 
Brakes: Axid XX
Saddle: CBs Iodine 11
Seat Post: CBs Joplin 4R
Pedals: Flats=> Echo TR Clipless=> CBs Mallet 3s (old style)

MTBP


----------



## sqwill (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome bikes in this thread!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MTB Pilot said:


> I'll PLAY!
> 
> Finally got my Remedy dialed in the way I wanted it and could not be any happier on how it performs... oh and looks!! This is my most favorite bike I've ever owned. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That's really nice, love the colors!


----------



## wheiberg (Dec 30, 2006)

Mojo HD

set up with a nod towards the descent


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

wheiberg said:


> Mojo HD
> 
> set up with a nod towards the descent


Nice, What bars are those those are crazy tall. I like them plus they are orange.

Also what pedals?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Too many loud colors on the Mojo for me!Cool bike though...


----------



## skull leader (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, this my bike, '08 giant reign 2, nothing is stock except for the headset, hope you like it!, 

Ps: has anyone had problems trying to set up the front derailleur (2by10 speed shimano slx dual pull) in case somebody has the same set up as mine??? thanks in advance.


----------



## wheiberg (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey DirtFace, the bars and pedals (45mm stem as well) are both from a local Portland company called Candy Components

here is a quick rundown of the build:
Size:.........Medium
Fork:.........Fox 36 TALAS 180 FIT RC2 (with kashima)
Shock:......Fox DHX RC4(with kashima), 
Wheelset:..Crank Brothers Iodine
Headset:....Cane Creek 
Handlebar: Candy Components Group cut to 30.5
Stem:........Candy Components Group 45mm
Brakes:......Formula TheOneRX, 203/180
Grips:........ODI
Shifters:.....SRAM X9
Front Der:..SRAM X9
Rear Der:...SRAM X9
Crank:.......SRAM X9
Seatpost:..Rockshox Reverb
Saddle:.....WTB Rocket-V 
Tires:........WTB Mutano 2.4 Race (most likely switching to Maxxis Minnion DHF F/R)
Pedals:.....Candy Components Group Flapjacks


----------



## doom102938 (Feb 11, 2006)

Heres my new Nomad Carbon.

Specs:

Frame : Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon (Large)
Rear Shox : Fox Racing Shox DHX RC4
Front Shox : Fox Racing Shox 36 Van RC2 Kashima Coat
Headset : Chris King Devolution 1.5" Gold
Groupset : Shimano Deore XT Groupset with Shimano XTR shifter
Brakes : Shimano Saint 4 pots
Rotors : Shimano XT IceTech 180mm 6 bolt rotors
Hubs : Hope Pro 2 Evo 20mm/10mm bolt thru (Gold)
Rims : ZTR Flow
Stem : Easton Haven 55mm (mag/black)
Handlebar : Easton Haven (black)
Saddle : WTB Rocket V (Ti rail/ black)
Seatpost : Thomson Elite
Pedals : Wellgo platform
Grips : ODI Rouge
Tubeless kit: Stans Tubeless kit
Tyres : Continental Mountain King UST 2.4


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

NIce shots, doom!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

doom102938 said:


> Heres my new Nomad Carbon.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


With all that money spent I'm surprised that you didn't go with the XTR Shadow Plus rear derailleur. It's supposed to be awesome at preventing chain bounce/slap and super quiet. Sick bike though. :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

why does continental feel the need to make sure the whole world knows their tires are tubeless? it's bigger than the damn name of the tire.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

saturnine said:


> why does continental feel the need to make sure the whole world knows their tires are tubeless? it's bigger than the damn name of the tire.


Haha, good point. )
It's almost as if the intent was to scare other cyclists "hey, look, he's running TUBELESS :eekster: let's stay away from him so that we aren't humiliated further!"

That Nomad is a fine build, of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## doom102938 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks, yeah that is rather superfluous. XTR shadow plus rear dee isn't available at my LBS. I'll get one when I have some extra cash. It'd be nice to have an extra rear dee should anything happen to the one on my bike.


----------



## Tailboard (Sep 30, 2011)

doom102938 said:


> Heres my new Nomad Carbon.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely sick man!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

skull leader said:


> Hi everyone, this my bike, '08 giant reign 2, nothing is stock except for the headset, hope you like it!,
> 
> Ps: has anyone had problems trying to set up the front derailleur (2by10 speed shimano slx dual pull) in case somebody has the same set up as mine??? thanks in advance.


Nice bike! Did you try lowering the front derailleur? Looks like it's way up there!


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

doom102938 said:


> Thanks, yeah that is rather superfluous. XTR shadow plus rear dee isn't available at my LBS. I'll get one when I have some extra cash. It'd be nice to have an extra rear dee should anything happen to the one on my bike.


only problem with the xtr rear is its carbon cage so if you ride alot of rocks and such maybe not the best choice


----------



## Motocrosser86 (Aug 28, 2011)

2011 Norco Fluid SL

Elixir R brakes
XT front derailleur and XTR in the back
Fox RP23 rear shock
Fox 32 FRLC Fit 150mm
Sunline XC-One headset
Shimano XT hubs
WTB Bronson front and WTB Weirwolf rear
Crank Bros Deus cranks
DT X 430 wheels
Kona Jack $hit pedals
Weighs in at ~29 pounds

This pic is from its first run at Demo's Braille trail


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

Why is your shock upside down?


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Why is your shock upside down?


Oh $hit!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

maybe the bike is 'upside-down' and the shock is 'upright'

really tho, maybe it was to reduce some sprung mass or for better access to adjustments - or it really doesn't matter...


----------



## fai (Sep 3, 2004)

Ventana El Ciclon 150mm travel.
Sunny Chicksands by Alanatriversidecyclecentre, on Flickr


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

highdelll said:


> maybe the bike is 'upside-down' and the shock is 'upright'
> 
> really tho, maybe it was to reduce some sprung mass or for better access to adjustments - or it really doesn't matter...


That's fair, though I doubt it has to do with better access, as the knob is under the bottle cage. I wasn't sure if there was another reason. But you're right I spose, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

*China Mountain Goat Track Freeride Bike*










* Frame Size & Color: 2006 Flyte Yankee-Zulu, 17.5, Black
* Fork: 2009 Marzocchi 55RS (140mm)
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5, 160mm CSX rotors
* Cranks: 1x9 Truvativ Stylo
* Front Derailleur: Blackspire Stinger
* Rear Derailleur: Mid-cage X7
* Pedals: Nukeproof Neutron with DMR Terrorpins 
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 50mm
* Handlebar: Easton Havoc 750mm (aluminium)
* Seatpost: Generic single bolt
* Saddle: Selle-Royal Viper
* Bottom Bracket: GXP
* Cassette: PG970
* Headset: FSA Orbit 1.5
* Grips: Lizard-Skins Peaty Lock-ons
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.35
* Front Rim: Fire Eye Excelerant LT
* Front Hub/Skewer: Fire Eye Excelerant F920T
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.35
* Rear Rim: Fire Eye Excelerant LT
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Fire Eye Excelerant LT R5
* Weight: 37 lbs (16.5KG)




























Self built and maintained bike, I live in mainland China, and only have about $100 a month to spend on my machine, some parts are from my native Britain. Future upgrades include XT brakes on 180mm rotors and maybe a Giant Reign or Nukeproof Mega frame.

Bike is only ridden on rocky goat tracks, has hardly ever seen a man-made feature on the trail!


----------



## smokerings (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool, I bet there is some amazing riding there.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

lew242, are you sure you want to swap that frame to a more complex one, given your circumstances? I'd consider upgrading just the rear shock.. or a better, lighter, single pivot frame.

That's why I chose an old school single pivot frame, too. Simplicity and very few man-made trail features around.


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> or a better, lighter, single pivot frame.


SC Heckler, Yeti 575, GT Sanction?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

lew242 said:


> SC Heckler, Yeti 575, GT Sanction?


Of those three, I'd probably pick the Sanction (out of curiosity as I've never tried an I-Drive).. However, in GT lineup there's now a smaller bike called Distortion, that I've been admiring since it was announced. And they sell it as a frame, too!

A slightly used Haro X6 would also do well, I guess (if anyone can be found who would like to sell it in your size). Maybe an Orange 5, if it can be found cheaper than usual..


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

im sorry but what do man made features have to do with a more efficient suspension platform (dw,fsr, ect...) 

forgive any ignorance i dont have much time on single pivots (i ride a camber) but it seems like a step backward to not want a better suspension platform

serious question please state your reasoning


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

I think he means that if you're out in the middle of nowhere with single pivot there are fewer moving parts that could break down on you than with a multipivot. Same goes for sourcing spare parts. That being said, how is a gt sanction a single pivot??? Either go for the heckler (simplicity) or a giant reign. Giant dealers should be commonplace in china.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Blackthorne said:


> That being said, how is a gt sanction a single pivot???


Because it is!
Any mtb with a direct connection from the main pivot to the rear axle is a 'single pivot' regardless of how many other linkages there may be driving the shock or having the BB dangled off them.

All GTs are single pivots, just realy complicated ones!


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

Good question Allenfstar, although I am keen to have a very simple frame and parts with very generic easy to find bits. Which is why I go for coil suspension and X7 shifter/derailleur.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

A couple more pivots or not, I haven't exactly heard of pivot maintenance being massively more expensive on something like a Reign than a single pivot. Besides, thats something that is done very infrequently, and can be done at home (there are very detailed threads here on how to replace the bearings in Giant maestro bikes). Its not something that I would consider to be the major deciding factor in a bike purchase.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> lew242, are you sure you want to swap that frame to a more complex one, given your circumstances? I'd consider upgrading just the rear shock.. or a better, lighter, single pivot frame.
> 
> That's why I chose an old school single pivot frame, too. Simplicity and very few man-made trail features around.


I like your thinking on this!


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

Blackthrone said:


> Giant dealers should be commonplace in china.


 That's absolutely right. However there are hardly any Giant Reigns available in China. Being that most local customers prefer their XC options and the domestically made Giant ATX and Taiwan made XTC, how good a bike is, is judged by how light it is.

Of course a Reign could be ordered, but so can a Heckler and with some of the frame failures on Reigns I'd always prefer robust and simple.


----------



## Diegobustillos (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mine*

rame Size & Color: Turner 5 Spot - Small - Candy Green
* Rear Shock: Fox Van R Titanium Spring
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas Kashima Coating
* Brakes: Avid Code 5 203mm front , 180 rear
* Cranks: Shimano SLX 22 -32 and bashguard
* Front Derailleur: Shimano xt
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano xt
* Pedals: Crankbrother mallets 2012
* Stem: Race FAce Atlas 50mm
* Handlebar: Enve Carbon 700mm
* Seatpost: Reverb
* Saddle: WTB Pure V 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
* Chain: Shimano xt
* Headset: Saar GZ Angled Cup making it a 66 degree head angle
* Grips: ODI lock-on Rogue 
* Front Tire: 2.35 Nevegal
* Front Rim: Stans Flow
* Front Hub Hope Pro II
* Rear Tire: 2.1 Nevegal,
* Rear Rim: Stans Flow
* Rear Hub Hope Pro II
* Shifters: Shimano XT
* Seatclamp: turner
* Chainguide: none
* Weight: 30.2lbs
Rider Weight 77 kg


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just got my Heckler. Its all tuned and ready to ride. Too bad the season is almost over but still have a month or so to enjoy.

Frame Size & Color: SC Heckler Liquid Blue
Fork: Fox Van 
Brakes: Avid BB7
Cranks: Race Face Evolve
Rear Der: Sram X7
Pedals: HT Nano AN06 
Stem: Race Face Deus
Handlebar: Race Face Deus
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddles: Douglas
BB: Shimano 
Cassette: 9 spd steel XTR 12-32
Headset: FSA Orbit
Grips: ODI lock-ons
Front Tire: 2.3 Continental Gravity
Rear Tire: 2.3 Continental Gravity
Wheelset front & rear: SunRingle Rhyno Lite


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

doom thats a SICK Nomad! Those gold hubs really look good! Enjoy it!


----------



## Dr.Flow (Jul 6, 2011)

*Specialized Pitch*

My Pitch, only frame and front derailleur are from the original bike.

* Frame Size & Color: medium, black
* Fork: 2006 Fox 36 Talas RC2 with 2010 lowers and PUSH tuning
* Damper: 2005 or 2006 Fox RP3
* Brakes: 2009 Formula The One 180 mm front / 160mm rear
* Cranks: 2010 Shimano XT, 36T middle ring with e13 DRS guide
* Front Derailleur: 2009 Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: 2010 Shimano SLX
* Pedals: Shimano DX SPD
* Stem: BBB Freedom BHS-30, 25,4 mm, 50 mm extension, 5° angle
* Handlebar: FUNN Fatboy 750 mm 25,4 mm
* Seatpost: Specialized MTB alloy seatpost
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR XP Troy Lee Edition
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano SLX 9-spd 11-28T
* Headset: Crank Brothers iodine directset
* Grips: ODI Cross Trainer Lock-Ons
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 UST front
* Front Rim: 2009 Mavic Crossmax SX
* Front Hub/Skewer: 2009 Mavic Crossmax SX
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 UST rear
* Rear Rim: 2009 Mavic Crossmax SX
* Rear Hub/Skewer: 2009 Mavic Crossmax SX
* Weight: approx. 14,53 kg / 32,03 lbs

It´s got a quite slack headangle and a huge wheelbase. Way longer than my Giant Glory.
I loved its real confident ride on high speeds. Nevertheless its days are counted, I´m waiting for my SB-66 frame to arrive...

_Edit:_ Sorry for the bad picture quality. It was taken with my phone


----------



## njonesy_07 (Sep 30, 2011)

So many good looking set ups here!


----------



## doom102938 (Feb 11, 2006)

dhbomber said:


> doom thats a SICK Nomad! Those gold hubs really look good! Enjoy it!


Thanks man, it really is a dream ride

One thing thou, the Hope rear hub is very loud. By far and away the loudest hubs I've heard.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh!...Oh!...I want to play.

Been riding for about six months. I'm finding that my passion goes beyond XC riding and I'm starting to hit areas with more jumps, drop-offs and downhills. Started off with a Specialized Hardrock, now my son's, and have moved into my more long term bike.

Here it is...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Diegobustillos, do you have some photos of your Turner?



cman8 said:


> Too bad the season is almost over but still have a month or so to enjoy.


Awww, the envy! :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Diegobustillos, do you have some photos of your Turner?


WHAT?????? Turners don't get posted outside of the Turner forum... you know better than that...

We dn lik dem kina bks roun ere...

 kdn


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

My 2007 Cannondale Prophet 5
140mm travel is a little less All-Mountain-y than some other stuff here, but it ate up everything I threw at it on its inaugural ride today. The previous owner rode it maybe twice, and the brake pads weren't even bedded! Love the high BB, no more pedal strikes!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Spykr said:


> My 2007 Cannondale Prophet 5
> 140mm travel is a little less All-Mountain-y than some other stuff here, but it ate up everything I threw at it on its inaugural ride today. The previous owner rode it maybe twice, and the brake pads weren't even bedded! Love the high BB, no more pedal strikes!


Sweet bike :thumbsup: Its all about the ride an the grin not the travel :rockon:


----------



## Mkaaa (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's my new Orange Patriot 2012.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mkaaa said:


> Here's my new Orange Patriot 2012.


More FR/DH but it's still a nice looking ride :thumbsup:
How is it peddling up hill? It's around 33 pounds right?


----------



## Mkaaa (Dec 23, 2007)

Hutch3637 said:


> More FR/DH but it's still a nice looking ride :thumbsup:
> How is it peddling up hill? It's around 33 pounds right?


Thanks.
It climbs quite well, if you consider that it's fr/dh bike! Yes exactly 33 pounds.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

First ride on the RC4. Wish I got it from the start. Sorry bout the crappy iPhone pic.
















A lot of blue!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> First ride on the RC4. Wish I got it from the start. Sorry bout the crappy iPhone pic.
> 
> View attachment 645553


hey b ku..., i mean yippie, sweet bike man!


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

b-kul said:


> hey b ku..., i mean yippie, sweet bike man!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha!! I forgot all about that. Well played.

Hey what ever happened to our best friend? (Whatever his name was). I loved stirring him up...


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> First ride on the RC4. Wish I got it from the start. Sorry bout the crappy iPhone pic.
> 
> View attachment 645553


amazing looking ride! Classy, fast and stealthy looking. Good component choices and just a bit of colour going on.


----------



## jerzey111 (Apr 30, 2009)

gf ride









my bike


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha!! I forgot all about that. Well played.
> 
> Hey what ever happened to our best friend? (Whatever his name was). I loved stirring him up...


not sure, i think he left after he got shut down claiming some mountain range wasnt as old as others, lol.


----------



## sik_at (Jul 21, 2009)

The Orange is beautiful!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's my new (to me) ride:










Someone may thing it's a little overkill for AM, but better safe than sorry...

It's not finished yet, I need to change the rear wheel and get a wider handlebar. Then -maybe- an adjustable seatpost and 203mm rotor in front and 185mm rear.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> ...Someone may thing it's a little overkill for AM..


I dunno dood, those coilers are pretty what a lot of 'AM' bikes are today - trickle down effect?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

highdelll said:


> I dunno dood, those coilers are pretty what a lot of 'AM' bikes are today - trickle down effect?


Agreed, just kinda heavy for AM. But pry weights the same as my AM ride.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

You called that freeride bike some years ago. Well, "names"...


----------



## prussiks (Jun 20, 2011)

Well as long you GIVE'ER don't care what others think...


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Radical_53 said:


> You called that freeride bike some years ago. Well, "names"...


Yeah I was workin at a LBS when the ''freeride'' term started...the first time I heard it I fell out laughin and told dude that's about the most ambiguously......... term I've ever heard :lol:


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Mkaaa said:


> Here's my new Orange Patriot 2012.


I love this bike! Most excellent:thumbsup:


----------



## Mumbles720 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

adroit 96' said:


> Yeah I was workin at a LBS when the ''freeride'' term started...the first time I heard it I fell out laughin and told dude that's about the most ambiguously......... term I've ever heard :lol:


Cannondale started that word :cornut:


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

dogonfr said:


> Cannondale started that word :cornut:


Yeah we were just in the final process of dropping Cannondale due to a lawsuit from a customer......also I never wan't to hear the Foghat song again


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Pretty much stock still but here's a more interesting but older picture of the bike:









And here's a current but phone quality picture of it:









* Frame Size & Color: 2010 Yeti ASR7 L, ano black. 
* Fork: Fox Float 36 RC2
* Shock: Currently a Fox DHX 5.0
* Brakes: Shimano XT 
* Cranks: Shimano SLX 22/36
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR Shadow
* Pedals: Straitline
* Stem: Thomson
* Handlebar: Easton Carbon DH
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB something or another
* Bottom Bracket: SLX
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Cane Creek for now
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert F
* Front Wheel: Mavic Crossline 20mm
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert R
* Rear Wheel: Mavic Crossline 12mm
* Weight: Who cares?

And I like to throw in an action shot whenever possible:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

adroit 96' said:


> Yeah we were just in the final process of dropping Cannondale due to a lawsuit from a customer.....


Ah come on, you can't say that and then not elaborate!

There's got to be a good story in there.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

adroit 96' said:


> Yeah we were just in the final process of dropping Cannondale due to a lawsuit from a customer......also I never wan't to hear the Foghat song again


LoL we were a Cannondale moto dealer an had major warranty issues then they folded whops lets make things worse. They should have made the moto a separate company then it would have folded not taking the MTB with it :thumbsup:


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Fix the Spade said:


> Ah come on, you can't say that and then not elaborate!
> 
> There's got to be a good story in there.





dogonfr said:


> LoL we were a Cannondale moto dealer an had major warranty issues then they folded whops lets make things worse. They should have made the moto a separate company then it would have folded not taking the MTB with it :thumbsup:


Fix the Spade, This was back 96'/97' so I can't remember all the particulars like how and why, but a woman's down tube on her bike broke (can't remember which model) she got hurt pretty badly and she not only went after Cannondale but the dealership as well so they dropped them.......

dogonfr, Yeah I kinda was drifting outa the bike scene during their moto days so I've never seen one in person....and yeah since I've always been a Klein freak (I'm from WA.) of course was always involved in the rivalry between the brands. My Klein bro's and Cannondale friends gave each other good natured crap lol.....The dealership slammed on Cannondale after that but I told em' every bike is breakable AND it happens with every manufacturer....Hell my buddy, who's 260lb's, broke two Klein's, a Rascal and an Attitude lmao!!!! Defects happen and bikes are ridden ways that they were not designed to be ridden.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

adroit 96' said:


> The dealership slammed on Cannondale after that but I told em' every bike is breakable AND it happens with every manufacturer....Hell my buddy, who's 260lb's, broke two Klein's, a Rascal and an Attitude lmao!!!! Defects happen and bikes are ridden ways that they were not designed to be ridden.


Wowzrz someone that actually uses the brain in their head, Ride On Bro :rockon:


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

dogonfr said:


> Wowzrz someone that actually uses the brain in their head, Ride On Bro :rockon:


Thanks, I try to use whats left of it :crazy:


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

- Nomad Carbon w/ Fox DHX 5.0
- Fox Talas 36 TALAS FIT RLC Kashima
- Deity Dirty30 handlebar
- Point One Split-Second Stem
- Ergon Carbon Team series Grip
- KSi950R seatpost
- Prologq scratch pro Ti Solid seat
- Chris King Headset
- Chris King & ZTR Flow Wheelset
- Kenda Nevagal 2.35 (Front), 2.1 (Rear) Tubeless
- XT Brake set
- XT Groupset
- Point One Podium Pedal 
- 30.8 lbs


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Shuttling with a 2.5 Minion on my extra Rhythm Pro in front.

MTBP


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

*My 2010 Nomad*

I love it. End of story.

Spec:
Large/Jalapeno
RP23 
Fox 36 Float RLC Fit
M770 Cranks
E.13 SRS+
XTR BB
Syncros DP25 Rims
DT Stainliness Revo. Spokes
Chris King 135x10mm R / 20mm F
Minion DHF 2.5's [EXO Rear]
Thomson Bits
Silverado Saddle
Raceface Atlas FR Bars
X.0 Short Cage RD
XTR M970 Cassette
XTR/Ultegra Chain
E.13 34T Guide Ring
'11 Code R's (Something new soon, hence leaving the cables).
Lo Pro Mag II 
Chris King 1.5 Tapered 
Weighs in at a hair above 30lbs.



















There are some beautiful bikes in here.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

How can the larger aluminum Nomad weigh less than the smaller carbon one? The Talus can't be that heavy... 

Talus + KS post? still seems like someones weight is off?


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

stiingya said:


> How can the larger aluminum Nomad weigh less than the smaller carbon one? The Talus can't be that heavy...
> 
> Talus + KS post? still seems like someones weight is off?


I just weighed mine last week, came in at 30.18lbs. Hes got the Talas, which yes, weighs more, a dropper post, a front derailleur, a front shifter, another chainring and a DHX which weighs more than the RP23. Makes sense.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

edray said:


> I just weighed mine last week, came in at 30.18lbs. Hes got the Talas, which yes, weighs more, a dropper post, a front derailleur, a front shifter, another chainring and a DHX which weighs more than the RP23. Makes sense.


yea I guess your right, it all adds up, plus that's only .62 lbs difference when you get down to the actual numbers.

Just seems like a smaller carbon bike should be lighter than a bigger aluminum one! 

Nice bike by the way! :thumbsup: (both of you)


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

stiingya said:


> yea I guess your right, it all adds up, plus that's only .62 lbs difference when you get down to the actual numbers.
> 
> Just seems like a smaller carbon bike should be lighter than a bigger aluminum one!
> 
> Nice bike by the way! :thumbsup: (both of you)


Just bought a MRP chain guide from CR, going to add another 200g to my nomad c


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

My new toy; this thing rips!

Spitfire Med Raw
Fox 150 TALAS Factory RLC
X9 / X0 2 x 9
Race Face Turbine cranks
e13 DRS shift guide
Elixir CR with Straitline lever blades
Chris King hubs with Stan's Arch rims
Rockshox Reverb post (photos are from before the post got here...)
Fizik Gobi saddle
Thomson 70mm stem
Race Face Sixc bars
Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires set up tubeless
XT trail pedals
bastard Cane Creek / Chris King headset


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

Quick picture










2011 jamis xct with some parts I changed around on it.


----------



## iamjolly123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Spykr said:


> My 2007 Cannondale Prophet 5
> 140mm travel is a little less All-Mountain-y than some other stuff here, but it ate up everything I threw at it on its inaugural ride today. The previous owner rode it maybe twice, and the brake pads weren't even bedded! Love the high BB, no more pedal strike


what size bike is that? i'm looking to buy one also, off ebay.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

iamjolly123 said:


> what size bike is that? i'm looking to buy one also, off ebay.


It's a size small. I don't know what the actual measurement is though.

I've been really happy with the bike so far. Fairly lightweight, handles well, climbs great. You can probably expect to pay between 700 to a little over a grand depending on condition and model.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

That Raw Spitfire looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortfun19 (Sep 16, 2005)

Trail slaying Nomad2, only polished I've seen. Here's the list.

Medium Nomad2 / Proto Push linkage/Fox DHX RC4 450lb
Fox 36 Van RC2 green spring
Revolution 32 wheelset
Deity Dirty 30 / Thompson stem
Crank Bros Joplin 4 w/ remote
Stylo cranks / e13 guide
Elixer CR brakes
X9 shifter / X9 derailleur
Maxxis DHF / High Roller (rear)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Nomad,I have the same shock/fork.How much do you weigh?Im currently running a 500Lb spring and im 215Lbs with gear!


----------



## fortfun19 (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, this bike has the PUSH linkage so it rides quite a bit different with a coil. I only weigh about 160 but I always run oversprung, otherwise I break forks & bottom shocks.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

eurospek said:


> That Raw Spitfire looks great. :thumbsup:


Thanks! It is worlds better than my old Chumba XCL (which was really not bad at all). I just can't get over how much fun this thing is to ride. I started riding downhill quite a bit this year, bought a downhill bike (Norco) and couldn't quite get comfortable on the Chumba after riding the downhill bike a bunch. The spitfire just feels dialed after getting used to a slacker head angle.


----------



## pudd'nhead (Nov 24, 2010)

My Heckler. Shaping up nicely, methinks.


----------



## iamjolly123 (Jul 13, 2011)

> The biggest change was ditching the Rockshox stuff and going back to Fox. I'm now running an '09 36 TALAS up front with the stock '11 RP2 in the back.
> 
> Other new stuff:
> -1.5* Cane Creek AngleSet
> ...


Sweet bike. How much travel do you get off the talus?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

that's my orange patriot with talas, 1x8 (OLDE SKULE XTR), grimeca system 12's and spank rims running 3.0 GAZZALODDIS FRONT AND REAR. yup yup

and my wife's on my dorado sc'd heckler 2x9 9.0 and juicy 7's, king/521 rear, DT/321 front and the nifty red Michie Hot S's.

dunno who the lifers in front of us are, but they didn't last long.

hey lookit that, finally had someone take a pic of me on my bike!


----------



## thishero (Oct 24, 2011)

It's now gone, but not in spirit, but this was my all-mountain ride until I build my next. Never mind then, can't get the dumb "attach photo" to work.


----------



## doom102938 (Feb 11, 2006)

thishero said:


> It's now gone, but not in spirit, but this was my all-mountain ride until I build my next. Never mind then, can't get the dumb "attach photo" to work.


Try using Internet Explorer if you're using a third-party web browser. Solved the problem for me.

Cheers


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Autumn pics


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

doom102938 said:


> Try using Internet Explorer


i definitely do not recommend that


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

byknuts said:


> dunno who the lifers in front of us are, but they didn't last long.
> 
> hey lookit that, finally had someone take a pic of me on my bike!


Epic!


----------



## doom102938 (Feb 11, 2006)

saturnine said:


> i definitely do not recommend that


Lol, I meant use internet explorer to upload the photos.


----------



## thishero (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL, my only problem is I'm on a Mac, no Internet Explorer for me. I am using Chrome, maybe I'll try with Firefox or Safari... Funny thing is, I belong to another forum, and it looks like it's using the same backbone as this forum and I have no problems posting pics there.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Safari works for me, but it's probably your post count that might be inhibiting you being able to post pictures...


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

thishero said:


> LOL, my only problem is I'm on a Mac, no Internet Explorer for me. I am using Chrome, maybe I'll try with Firefox or Safari... Funny thing is, I belong to another forum, and it looks like it's using the same backbone as this forum and I have no problems posting pics there.


I think you get more posting power after 10 posts. Safari, Firefox, IE all work, and I use Chrome on Mac and Windows and both work fine.


----------



## thishero (Oct 24, 2011)

hmmm... Ok that sounds ok to me I guess. I guess they've been hit by too much spam and bots that they have to put up these rules.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

dropadrop, niiiice (both the bike and the place)!
What's that metal looking object protruding from stone slab?


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry psycho, not catching it.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

The first pic looks like some sort of tire thrashing object slightly to the left of the bike!NICE bike by the way!


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

my rig


----------



## Kasey (Jun 25, 2011)

byknuts said:


> that's my orange patriot with talas, 1x8 (OLDE SKULE XTR), grimeca system 12's and spank rims running 3.0 GAZZALODDIS FRONT AND REAR. yup yup
> 
> and my wife's on my dorado sc'd heckler 2x9 9.0 and juicy 7's, king/521 rear, DT/321 front and the nifty red Michie Hot S's.
> 
> ...


lol Nice.


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

*Orbea Rallon 50*

This is my anniversary gift from my wife. Gave her one quick ride today and fell in love as this is my first 6" travel bike. Can't wait to put more miles on her. Rocking some Crank Brothers Candy 3 pedals which are new as well. I feel like a little boy


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Nothing says AM like zombies!
(except perhaps aggressive trail werewolves or "just riding" demons)

:thumbsup: byknuts

P


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Now I see it 

We have those here and there, usually at the edge of a cliff (like here), but generally near the sea. I always thought they where used to pull nets under the ice in the old days, but this is quite far from the coast.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

my blur ltc



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gs46 (Dec 5, 2010)

My Fuji Reveal 3.02011 Fuji Reveal 3.0 Mountain Bike
BOTTOM BRACKET: Shimano press-in bearing system 

BRAKES: Shimano M575 Hydraulic Disc, 203/180mm Center Lock rotor 

CASSETTE: Shimano SLX, 11-34T 9-speed 

CHAIN: Shimano HG-73 

CRANKSET: Shimano Deore M-590 with integrated spindle, 44/32/22T 

FORK: RockShox Sector R with U Turn, alloy taper with 15mm through-axle, 140mm travel 

FRAME: A6-SL quaternary phase aluminum, custom butted, integrated tapered head tube with 1 1/2" lower bearing, hydroformed top and down tube, water bottle mount, cold-forged dropout with disc mount and replaceable hanger, sealed bearing pivots 

FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano Deore, 34.9mm 

GRIPS/TAPE: Fuji dual-density Kraton rubber 

HANDLEBAR: Oval M-200 15mm sweep, double-butted 6061 riser bar, 31.8mm 

HEADSET: Fuji MTB 1 1/8-1 1/5" semi-integrated, 30mm spacers 

LEVERS: Shimano BL-M575 hydraulic, forged aluminum 

PEDALS: NA 

REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano XT SGS direct-mount top normal 9-speed 

REAR SHOCK: RockShox Ario R 

SADDLE: Oval M-200 with chromoly rails 

SEATPOST: Oval M-200 31.6X400mm 

SHIFTERS: Shimano Deore RapidFire, 27-speed 

STEM: Oval M-200 RBT 6061 alloy stem, 31.8mm 

TIRES: Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 26X2.25" foldable 

WHEELSET: Shimano SLX Centerlock, 32H hubs with 15mm front through-axle paired with Alex DP17 double-wall rims with CNC sidewalls 


2011 Fuji Reveal 3.0 Mountain Bike


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

gs46, that's a very good starter bike.

What is strange, however, is that Alexrims DP17 are disc-only profile rims that can't accept sidewall machining, in contrast to what is claimed in spec. And they are a little out of depth on such bike, unless you weigh under 70 kg. I'd take those wheels to a good wheelbuilder to measure tensions and decide what to do (especially about the rear wheel).

Also, pay some attention to brake hose routing on both ends. Not much can be quickly cleanly done on the rear, but the front one can definitely be routed better right away.

Another point, take a very close look on how those PM mounts on the fork react to caliper retention bolts being tightened (that is, whether holes in that PM-PM adapter are small enough to let bolts through with minimum play). In regard to PM surface area, Rock Shox has overdone trying to make fork lowers look light. Too little area remains.

And make sure that fork contains enough semi-bath oil inside. They often come dry from factory.


Enjoy the sport )


----------



## RIKIDOZAN (Sep 20, 2010)

Great bikes guys!


----------



## RIKIDOZAN (Sep 20, 2010)

opps double post


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

please help me to get exactly the same Fuji frame in 19-20" size.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My 2008 Merida One-five-0 800d
* Frame Size & Color: medium & metallic green 150mm travel
* Shock : Rockshox Monarch 3.3
* Fork: 2011 Rockshox Sektor RL solo air 150mm w/-20mm maxle
* Brakes: Shimano M445 with 203mm front disc & 180mm rear disc both centrelock
* Cranks: Deore LX
* Front Derailleur: Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: XT shadow
* Pedals: Wellgo D2 smoothie
* Stem: Easton Vice 65mm
* Handlebar: Easton Monkeybar vice EA70
* Seatpost: X-mission comp
* Saddle: Fizik Zea:K
* Bottom Bracket: LX
* Cassette:
* Headset: FSA AZ-3
* Grips:Mission-X
* Front Tire:Maxxis Minion F 2.35
* Front Rim: Alex Supra FRX
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT 20mm
* Rear Tire:Maxxis Minion R 2.35
* Rear Rim: Alex Supra FRX
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT with standard quick release
* Weight: Unknown - not overly keen to find out either!
Not the most high spec bike going, but I find it quite capable.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Started life as a 37 lb stock build Transition Bottlerocket. Now at 33.8 lbs with ZTR Flows and RP23, and becoming more and more all-mountain: dual front rings up next (prefer over 1x setup due to suspension geometry) and possibly a 36 TALAS (though I hear mixed reviews - might stick to a Van to make sure the ride down is as good as ever)


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

LostBoyScout said:


> Started life as a 37 lb stock build Transition Bottlerocket. Now at 33.8 lbs with ZTR Flows and RP23, and becoming more and more all-mountain: dual front rings up next (prefer over 1x setup due to suspension geometry) and possibly a 36 TALAS (though I hear mixed reviews - might stick to a Van to make sure the ride down is as good as ever)


Nice build. I'm sure if you swapped out the cranks and stem for something just a little nicer, you could easily drop another lb.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

went out for a little ride today. Even in this it does well. Love these hecklers


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Sick bike and so versatile . I was checking out the specs and you can run a range of travel from 160mm-200mm , thats perfect for AM-FR/DH . Sweet bike and 33lbs is nothing for a bile like that :thumbsup:



Mkaaa said:


> Here's my new Orange Patriot 2012.


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

Ibis Mojo HD


----------



## Muggydude (Oct 26, 2011)

wakebrdr142 said:


> Ibis Mojo HD


Can you say drool?


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Muggydude said:


> Can you say drool?


Ya but I don't think you'll be able to understand it because of the drool coming from my mouth.


----------



## Fooshnicken (Jan 16, 2011)

The first image is after a 6 hour ride in the mud around Cheddar and Burrington Combe. The others are of the new chain device and bash guard, pedals and new rear tyre.


----------



## geekrunner (Sep 28, 2007)

*2010 Niner RIP9--it does everything! (almost)*

* Frame Size & Color: Large Licorice Anodized
* Fork: 2010 Rockshox Reba Team dual air, 120mm, 20mm thru-axle
* Brakes: Avid Ultimate Carbon 160 rear, 185 front
* Cranks: FSA V-Drive 175mm, set up as 22/32 ghetto double with Salsa Ringdinger
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT M771
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x.9 medium cage
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy C
* Stem: 100mm Thomson Elite 0 degree
* Handlebar: Salsa Pro-Moto riser, 685mm
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 30.9mm
* Saddle: Serfas
* Bottom Bracket: Token Ceramic GXP
* Cassette: SRAM PG-990
* Headset: FSA (stock with frame)
* Grips: Oury black lock-ons
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 29 x 2.25
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle Charger Pro, 28mm width (licensed by Stan's NoTubes, comparable to Stan's Flow)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Sun Ringle Charger Pro using straight pull spokes, Rockshox 20mm Maxle.
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent, 29 x 2.25 set up tubeless
* Rear Rim: Sun Ringle Charger Pro, 28mm width (licensed by Stan's NoTubes, comparable to Stan's Flow)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Sun Ringle Charger Pro using straight pull spokes, standard 135mm QR
* Weight: 29 lbs

This bike does just about everything! Some things it can't do, limited by the 29" wheels, but I'm pretty happy with what I can do with it! Pic was taken at the Nebo Ridge north trailhead near Story, IN in the Hoosier National Forest.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll Bite,

My lovely Mojo HD.

Its a shame I don't ride her as much as I should.


















28lbs. Good enough for me


----------



## Cracka (Jul 21, 2006)

...


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

2008 Specialized Enduro Pro Carbon with Syncros FR bars.


----------



## Clozedeyez20 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very very awesome! I just built up a 2008 Enduro Comp frame. Frame alone was 7.8lbs, just curious if you know hoe much your carbon weighs. Looking good, what kind of stem is that? Length?


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Mkaaa said:


> Here's my new Orange Patriot 2012.


What wheelset ya rollin there? lookin sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Clozedeyez20 said:


> Very very awesome! I just built up a 2008 Enduro Comp frame. Frame alone was 7.8lbs, just curious if you know hoe much your carbon weighs. Looking good, what kind of stem is that? Length?


All stock except for the bars, the whole bike about 27lbs. The stem is integrated into the top crown all one piece, I'll have to measure it for the length but I'm gonna guess 50~60mm.

It rides like an absolute dream.


----------



## bobman7 (May 13, 2005)

* Frame Size & Color: '12 Sumpjumper Evo 
* Fork:Fox 32 Talas Kashima 150mm
* Brakes: 2012 Shimano XT
* Cranks: Truvativ x.9 Double
* Front Derailleur: 2012 XT
* Rear Derailleur: XTR m985 Plus
* Pedals: Time Atac XS
* Stem: Easton Haven
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon
* Seatpost: Specialized Blacklite
* Saddle: Specialized Henge Expert
* Bottom Bracket: Sram BB30
* Cassette:XT 
* Headset: Integrated
* Grips: Spec. Grappler
* Front Tire: Spec. Ground Control 2.3
* Front Rim: Easton Haven
* Front Hub/Skewer: Easton Haven
* Rear Tire: Spec. Purgatory 2.2
* Rear Rim:Easton Haven
* Rear Hub/Skewer Easton Haven
* Weight 27.5 with pedals ready to go!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

bobman7, that's a seriously serious loaded rig!
Is the lower chain guide still necessary with Shadow+ rear derailer?


----------



## bobman7 (May 13, 2005)

Honestly probably not, but its so smooth and quiet with it on there that its worth it!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

bobman7 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: '12 Sumpjumper Evo
> * Fork:Fox 32 Talas Kashima 150mm
> * Brakes: 2012 Shimano XT
> * Cranks: Truvativ x.9 Double
> ...


THAT'S A SEXY PAINT JOB!! 

Nice bike :thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

bobman7 said:


> '12 sumpjumper evo


i like that no hiker sign!


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

bobman7 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: '12 Sumpjumper Evo
> * Fork:Fox 32 Talas Kashima 150mm
> * Brakes: 2012 Shimano XT
> * Cranks: Truvativ x.9 Double
> ...


Nice ride!! Lebanon Hill, eh?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

colin1 said:


> i like that no hiker sign!


Not to 'coat-tail' so much, but there's a cool one I spied a few years back in Oroville, CA


----------



## bobman7 (May 13, 2005)

Yessir! Probably my last ride of the season that one...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

bobman7 said:


> Yessir! Probably my last ride of the season that one...


WHAT? such an awesome bike and your not gonna ride it again till next spring??? :madman:


----------



## bobman7 (May 13, 2005)

stiingya said:


> WHAT? such an awesome bike and your not gonna ride it again till next spring??? :madman:


As soon as the snow flies its ski season, and I'll be working 7 days a week...no time for the bike! :sad:


----------



## Davidus (Aug 9, 2011)

Davidus said:


> I'm new to the forums (great community) and to the sport. This is my first post of photos. I don't see photos of Merida bikes in the forums. Here's mine assembled 3 mos ago and upgraded the Epicon fork to Fox Talas and MT15 wheelset to Mavic Cross Ride last week.
> 
> 2011 Merida One-Forty
> 
> ...


Bikey getting dirty.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

2011 Enduro


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

Love the GREEN!!!!!


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*GIANT reign 1 2012*

Finally got a new MTB. All i can say is three words. Totally bad ass. I think this may be the best bike i've ever had. All stock except wider easton bars and stem. Took it on a shakedown ride at bootleg canyon this morning. The maestro suspension climbs so well and then on the flipside it tracks so well on the downhill. The only part i think is kinda cheap is the deore rear hub. Whats up with that? Anyway heres the pics.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

...

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Had an Sinister Gruitr for a few weeks. Rode really well, just not "right" 









Currently rockn Blur LT2


----------



## Enduro203 (Jul 18, 2011)

*My Tracer VP*

I took advantage of the Tracer frame sale at Jenson and built it up over the summer.


----------



## Wheelspinn (Aug 7, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> I'll PLAY!
> 
> Finally got my Remedy dialed in the way I wanted it and could not be any happier on how it performs... oh and looks!! This is my most favorite bike I've ever owned. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post, but it's hard to find other people riding an XL remedy. Does that thing feel small to you for an XL? I'm coming off an enduro and a pitch pro (both XLs) and my XL remedy just feels short. Awesome coming down the hills for sure, changes direction quickly, very nimble. Climbing seems a bit twitchy and tends to want to wheelie a lot....what did you ride before that remedy?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Alice748 said:


> Nice looking! How are you liking that Magura fork? Seems like their take on the Pike with the same typse of adjustments and all. And didn't they license the Maxle from SRAM/RS? Looks good!


if your talking about the reign thats a rev.. btw its a sick bike.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

Finished


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet Nomad-C...Nomads are king!Love my alu version!Nice touch on the orange hubs!Is that a single or dual chainring?What guide?


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks.

Wheels are either available with grey or orange hubs. I'm toying with going for the Haven carbons for the ultimate.

Single 34T front ring, SRAM XX 11-36 10spd rear cassette & Straitline silent guide


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dhmatt said:


> 2011 Enduro





wakebrdr142 said:


> Love the GREEN!!!!!


Second! sweet paint on that one... :eekster:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

E ! said:


> .


Nice! That color of red makes the reign look like a semi burly six incher, for some reason all last year the reign looked too skinny to me...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Wheelspinn said:


> I know this is an old post, but it's hard to find other people riding an XL remedy. Does that thing feel small to you for an XL? I'm coming off an enduro and a pitch pro (both XLs) and my XL remedy just feels short. Awesome coming down the hills for sure, changes direction quickly, very nimble. Climbing seems a bit twitchy and tends to want to wheelie a lot....what did you ride before that remedy?


Yeah, I experience a little bit of the twitchy steering during climbs, but only in really slow or slow and technical stuff. I was riding a 19.5 Fuel Ex 9.7 before my Remedy. I've been riding 19.5 Treks since '94, but bought this 21.5 Remedy back in May. I'm 6' and 195 with a 33" inseam. It's not small to me, in fact I've been riding an 80mm stem and thinking of going to a 65mm to help with the twitchiness. I put a Fox 36 160 talas on it and if I'm climbing in the 160 setting I get the wheelie affect, but not if I climb in the 120 setting. My bike only weighs 29 lbs it is light in the front. I'm getting a longer seat so that I can slide forward more in the climbs. All in all, I absolutely LOVE this bike.

MTBP


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Krv322 (May 5, 2011)

E ! said:


> Finally got a new MTB. All i can say is three words. Totally bad ass. I think this may be the best bike i've ever had. All stock except wider easton bars and stem. Took it on a shakedown ride at bootleg canyon this morning. The maestro suspension climbs so well and then on the flipside it tracks so well on the downhill. The only part i think is kinda cheap is the deore rear hub. Whats up with that? Anyway heres the pics.


I agree i have a 2011 model - got it last April and it already had gone bad...other than that the bike is one awesome machine!!!


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

No offense to E but that all-black reign is just sick!! Last year the black one was beyond my budget--so I got the white reign 2 instead. And this year they come out with a black reign 2!!


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Blackthorne said:


> No offense to E but that all-black reign is just sick!! Last year the black one was beyond my budget--so I got the white reign 2 instead. And this year they come out with a black reign 2!!


:thumbsup: Everyone has asked me why i got the reign 2 and not the 1 or X. Well,, its the black and gold frame. Besides after a year of hard riding the stock components have to be replaced anyways on either bikes.. But yes i agree with you, i love the black, stealth look.


----------



## AFI (Mar 6, 2009)

New Cove G-Spot just came in the mail. Will update with details shortly.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

MTB Pilot said:


> Yeah, I experience a little bit of the twitchy steering during climbs, but only in really slow or slow and technical stuff.


Twitchy is on the descents, my friend. Climbs are more "wandering".


----------



## tibbs.james (Nov 13, 2011)

Some Fancy Bikes in this thread.

Here is my Busted spec Giant Reign, I got it second hand and its pretty scratched up, how it looks does not concern me as this was the best way to get 6" of maestro on a budget.

2009 Model with a Brand New Rock Shox Sektor fork , its the 20mm maxle version, Its no Fox fork but its light and stiff and has plenty of adjustment with the motion control damping.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

tibbs.james said:


> Some Fancy Bikes in this thread.
> 
> Here is my Busted spec Giant Reign, I got it second hand and its pretty scratched up, how it looks does not concern me as this was the best way to get 6" of maestro on a budget.
> 
> 2009 Model with a Brand New Rock Shox Sektor fork , its the 20mm maxle version, Its no Fox fork but its light and stiff and has plenty of adjustment with the motion control damping.


That doesn't look too busted at all; nice ride!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

My 2010 Nomad Coil all mountain BEAST!...32Lbs...:thumbsup:


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a nice bike. Where'd you get the stem?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks,the stem is my favorite out there and I have had many including Streamline and Thomson!I like the really wide faceplate! Its a Answer Rove DJ Stem,they come in 35mm & 50mm,the one I have!


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

tibbs.james said:


> Some Fancy Bikes in this thread.
> 
> Here is my Busted spec Giant Reign, I got it second hand and its pretty scratched up, how it looks does not concern me as this was the best way to get 6" of maestro on a budget.
> 
> 2009 Model with a Brand New Rock Shox Sektor fork , its the 20mm maxle version, Its no Fox fork but its light and stiff and has plenty of adjustment with the motion control damping.


 That aint no busted mnt bike.. Thats a mnt bike that has had alot of fun! plenty more in her too it looks like! :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Exactly the same post has been made recently on this thread from a different account, which is now banned.

Which reminds me...


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

* Frame Size & Color: 18" Cube Fritzz
* Fork:Rockshox Lyrik 2 Step Air rebuild for 
* Brakes: Formula The One
* Cranks: XT
* Chainrings: Specialites TA 26T & 38T
* Rockring: Straitline
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Shimano DX
* Stem: Syntace
* Handlebar: Syntace
* Seatpost: Syntace P6
* Saddle: Fizzik Gobi XM
* Bottom XT
* Cassette: Sram
* Headset: FSA Orbit
* Grips: Cube Lock on
* Front Tire: Schwallbe Fat Albert 2,4 snake skin
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle Equalizer 21
* Front Hub/Skewer: Sun Ringle Jumping Flea
* Rear Tire: Schwallbe Fat Alber 2,4 snake skin
* Rear Rim:ZTR Flow
* Rear Hub: Hope Pro Evo II
* Weight: 14,74 kg


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

My Santa Cruz Butcher is hardcore. You can't get more gangsta than a kiddie trailer. Too bad I didn't get a shot of my 3 year old daughter with her pressure suit on.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Jatosan said:


> My Santa Cruz Butcher is hardcore. You can't get more gangsta than a kiddie trailer. Too bad I didn't get a shot of my 3 year old daughter with her pressure suit on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kiddie trailer is by Jeep. Definitely All Mountian!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i dont ride all mountain. but i love looking at this thread because its complete utter pr0nnage.


----------



## somanygoodbikes (Sep 9, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Large White/Red
* Fork: Revelation RLT 140mm
* Brakes: Elixir 5, 185mm front, 160mm rear
* Cranks: Shimano Deore
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore 3x
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX 9 SPD
* Pedals: Shimano XC
* Stem: FSA OS150 100mm +6'
* Handlebar: Marin XM 660mm +20mm riser
* Seatpost: Marin XM 30.9
* Saddle: WTB Silverado
* Bottom Bracket: Integrated w/ crankset
* Cassette: Shimano 11-34
* Headset: FSA Orbit
* Grips: Odi Rogue Lock on
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion "2.35" (actual size 2.1, hmm)
* Front Rim: Alexrims EN24
* Front Hub/Skewer: Marin XM/ Maxle 15mm
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller "2.1" (actual size 1.9, hmm)
* Rear Rim: Alexrims EN24
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano 525
* Weight: 30lbs

2011 Marin Mount Vision (XM7)



















Got it as a nicely discounted, lightly used demo model just as the 2012 bikes were being announced. It was the last large 2011 available. For reasons unknown it was set up like the UK export version -- with the following noteworthy differences from the US version.

3x9 Deore crankset and shifters instead of XT 3x10
Rockshox Revelation RLT fork instead of the Fox 
Alexrims instead of Mavics
WTB Wolverine XC 2.2 tires

Coming from a roadie background at first it was set up with Shimano SPD clipless pedals and mostly ridden on hardpack fire roads. The guys I ride with keep taking me to skinny singletrack full of switchbacks, rock gardens and drop-offs of doom. To cut down on fear-induced hike a bike I just put on some Shimano XC platforms and got some 5.10 Impacts. Also am trying a Maxxis Minion 2.35 front and High Roller 2.1 rear. Have to say that Maxxis tires are strangely undersized.

Overall I like the bike a lot. The fork only seems to show usable rebound damping way at the turtle end of the adjustment range. The brakes are very powerful and I had to learn to one-finger brake to stop launching myself over the bars.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats a NICE Marin MV! I had a 2009 and loved it! Its definitely more XC than AM though!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

new maxxis tires are the stated size, ie, highroller 2, ardent, ikon...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

somanygoodbikes,
very few 26" bikes manage to look good in large sizes. Yours does! :thumbsup:


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

socalMX said:


> My 2010 Nomad Coil all mountain BEAST!...32Lbs...:thumbsup:


You need a push link on that bad boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Yea,considering the PUSH link and a Ti-coil...I went from a 500lb spring down to a 450lb and that helped alot!Installing a Blackspire Stinger this weekend!


----------



## dodd4721 (Jul 6, 2009)

AFI said:


> New Cove G-Spot just came in the mail. Will update with details shortly.


really nice looking bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## dufferin (May 17, 2008)

*The iSEX: iNTENSE Super Enduro Xtreme*

2010 Uzzi VP, Medium, with 2011 Fox Shox RP23 8.5 x 2.5 size
Result of the shorter shock:
Slacker= 66.3 deg HTA
Lower= 13.7 BB Height
Wheelbase= 45.2 (in the short Chainstay setting)
Chainstay Lenth= 17.2
Eff Top Tube = 23.2
Weight= 30.9 lbs


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

dufferin said:


> 2010 Uzzi VP, Medium, with 2011 Fox Shox RP23 8.5 x 2.5 size
> Result of the shorter shock:
> Slacker= 66.3 deg HTA
> Lower= 13.7 BB Height
> ...


Beautiful bike, awesome build. Im assuming no binding issues or anything with the shorter shock?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, somethings got to be off?


----------



## ejbozlee (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice Rides!!


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

edray said:


> Beautiful bike, awesome build. Im assuming no binding issues or anything with the shorter shock?


Just looked it up. Intense stock shock options are 8.75"x2.75" or 8.75"x2.5". The 8.5"x2.5" should work fine in terms of clearance.

The short shock brings the geo pretty well in line with my SS 1. Interesting...


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

BCBlur said:


> Just looked it up. Intense stock shock options are 8.75"x2.75" or 8.75"x2.5". The 8.5"x2.5" should work fine in terms of clearance.
> 
> The short shock brings the geo pretty well in line with my SS 1. Interesting...


Rechecked. Your TT is about .5" longer and CS is about .5" longer, as well. Your frame is probably stiffer and a better climber, though.


----------



## dufferin (May 17, 2008)

BCBlur said:


> Rechecked. Your TT is about .5" longer and CS is about .5" longer, as well. Your frame is probably stiffer and a better climber, though.


Thanks guys for the kind words. As was stated, yes there is no clearance issues, its lower, slacker, and pedals better. The travel is now 6.5 to 7 versus 7 to 7.5. The RP23 works better in the bottom travel hole (6.5). Its livelier and accelerates better at that setting. The TT and CS are measured exactly as I stated with the chainstays at the shortest position. It doesn't feel as plush as the stock coil shock, but it still handles the rough stuff well, but climbs better and sprints better when mashing standing up. Mid travel feels well supported, the tuning of the RP23 (M for Velocity and Rebound, 175 psi Boost) seems perfect for this application. Also, I am loving the new slacker and lower geometry, its just more fun to ride now.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (May 12, 2006)

Here's my 2012 Trance X Advanced. I've made a few changes from standard, mainly Havoc carbon bars, Burgtec Ti offset shock bushes, Wellgo MG1 Ti pedals, 75mm Syntace 1.25" stem, Selle Italia seat and XTR/e.13 custom chainguide (machined the teeth of the 42t XTR ring, added e.13 Heim guide roller). It weighs in at 11.67kg.

In standard trim the Trance is a great bike for riding up, but it wasn't much fun coming back down, thanks to the fishing pole 100mm stem. Now it's way more fun to ride downhill and it doen't feel like I've given up much on the climbs either. With a 60mm stem, Fox air volume spacers for the RP23 to make it more progressive and a 6" KS Lev drop post I think it will be spot on.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Ginger Ninja,
please explain the bit about machining the teeth of the XTR ring?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Daytime pic's of the new ChainSandwich:


































This setup is lighter then the Blackspire Blackguard and IMO looks a bit less cobby. Cleaner look. Still loving the BBG outer bash too!


----------



## Ginger Ninja (May 12, 2006)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Ginger Ninja,
> please explain the bit about machining the teeth of the XTR ring?


Sorry I meant machining the teeth off the XTR ring and grinding off the shift pins. I didn't really like the bulky look of the e.13 bashring.


----------



## Bradyab (May 7, 2007)

*disregard*

disregard


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Ginger Ninja, now I finally see )

I had a feeling that there was something wrong with how your chankset looked in previous post, but it didn't surface back then. It qualifies as a proper mindfvck picture! )


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Ginger Ninja said:


> Sorry I meant machining the teeth off the XTR ring and grinding off the shift pins. I didn't really like the bulky look of the e.13 bashring.
> 
> View attachment 654378


that's a $120 chain ring.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

saturnine said:


> that's a $120 chain ring.


now it's a $120 dollar bash guard! 

Better than just having it sit on a shelf collecting dust, course I pry would e-bay that sucker first. But still it sure looks cool!!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^^doesnt look like money was too tight on that build anyways.


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

Updated picture.

Would like to get a dropper post and new wheelset this winter. The dirtbike gets priority though over this puppy (AKA money goes to the moto).


----------



## Ginger Ninja (May 12, 2006)

saturnine said:


> that's a $120 chain ring.


Maybe new but I bought all 3 rings used for cheap. I searched for one that was really worn out or had bent teeth but I couldn't find anything at the time. Toys aren't worth having if you can't buzz them with the grinder every so often


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

b-kul said:


> ^^doesnt look like money was too tight on that build anyways.


Yea, sure is hard to tell were in a recession and have 9% unemployment from looking at the pictures of new mountain bikes around MTBR!!! :thumbsup:

It's all about priorities!!!


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

my new toy










*3o3


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Stumpjumper Evo Carbon, size L


----------



## dodd4721 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Handbags>*

clicked the link and a webpage for Handbags appeared!!..:confused


belouisvuitton said:


> it is cool,thanks for sharing


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

T174M said:


> Updated picture.
> 
> Would like to get a dropper post and new wheelset this winter. The dirtbike gets priority though over this puppy (AKA money goes to the moto).


thats pretty sick, i have a soft spot for jamis bikes.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

My new to me bike. Purchased the frame, fork, wheels and RF kit. Only had a few rides on the bike not a scratch to be found.


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

super clean...


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

nice build!


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

diggin the color


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

MTB Pilot said:


> nice rims


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Simonns said:


> 2009 Noamd Jalapeno Green
> 
> head set looks good on that color


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

didnt know enduros came in that bright a green


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

hahahah nice bike holder


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

starship303 said:


> my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice toy! Carbon wheelset too?


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Nah I went the alloy Haven's. Stretched for the frame and some other parts and decided not to re-mortgage the house on the new wheelset... 

Some more pics below... still need to trim my brake cables (brakes were only just installed so I could go for a ride!). Its currently an HD140 but I'm thinking of selling my DH bike to finance some long travel forks and 160mm shock to switch it to an HD160 for park duties... Hmm.





































Cheers,
*3o3


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok guys, I finally got some recent pix of my Cleaver lol...

Once I crunched all of the numbers including weights, sizes, prices and colors this was the bike for me that matched my riding style . So far I've got no complaints with it. It climbs better than my superlight, descends better than a Tracer 2 (rode one last weekend for a local epic that ive ridden on the butcher many a time) and looks great to boot. :thumbsup:

Now do bear with me: This was taken by my boyfriend's camera which particularly HATES taking indoor shots of any kind no matter what setting I have it on so yea the pix are not great. I will post again when I get a clear day to shoot in it's natural habitat. 























































2012 black Santa Cruz Butcher. 2012 FRS Factory Series 32 TALAS 150 RLCk. 2012 FRS Factory Series RP23k w/ Adaptive Logic. Chromag Fubar Acute chrome bars, red on black Peaty grips, 2012 Easton Havoc stem. Stylo 22/32 cranks, XT/XTR drivetrain & 2012 XTR brakes. Custom Yuba Expeditions gloss black/gold WTB Volt. KS i950. Stans ZTR Flow rims laced to Hope PRO2 Evo red ano hubs with black alloy DB spokes & nipples. 2.35 Foldable High Rollers


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Clean Butcher! Im liking the chrome bar, I wouldnt be brave enough to run one, I would go with a Renthal Fatbar to match colors with the seat post! But dam, thats a sexy bike!!!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Please tell me you will trim the lines and get a bashguard! Nice ride!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Not sure where you guys draw the line between AM and FR, but I feel with 150mm fork, and climbability of the I-drive, that this bike falls into the AM catagory.
2006 GT Idrive 7 Ruckus 2.0. Bought as a NOS frame from Nashbar for 100$ and built up from there.
























Parts List:
Fork: 2005 Marzocchi 66r 150mm
Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla RC
Wheelset: Sunline V1dh
Tires: WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55
Brakes: Avid bb7 180mmf 160mmr
Levers: Mismatched, one speed dial 7, one FR5
Bars: Raceface Diabolus
Grips: ESI Chunky
Stem: Azonic Baretta
Headset: FSA Hammer
Shifter: Sram x7
Rear Derailleur: Sram x7
Cassette: Shimano 12-36t 9 speed.
Crankset: Raceface Ride AM, with Nashguard and Blackspire blackguard with Blackspire stinger
Pedals: Nashbar Highlander
Seatpost: Crank Bros joplin
Saddle: Gusset R plaid.

About 41lbs built the way it is.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I consider that FR mainly due to the weight! Regardless of what I think, that is one bad a$$ bike! You will def stand out from the crowd! What was the total build cost?


----------



## dndhaus (Nov 22, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi, everyone! new to MTBR. Been riding mtb for 3 years now and i can say i'm obsessed! My first bike was a late 2008 Spec Stumpjumper expert, sold it and got a heavier 2011 Trek Scratch Air 8 for i love technical trails. upgraded to XTR rear and joplin seatpost.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

socalMX said:


> I consider that FR mainly due to the weight! Regardless of what I think, that is one bad a$$ bike! You will def stand out from the crowd! What was the total build cost?


Hard to estimate how much is cost me since a lot of the parts were laying around in my parts bin, I'd estimate anywhere from 1100$ to 1300$, a modest build.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

socalMX said:


> I consider that FR mainly due to the weight! Regardless of what I think, that is one bad a$$ bike! You will def stand out from the crowd! What was the total build cost?


Ironic that the next bike posted is a FR bike by design, but I'd bet it's lighter than that GT...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

FR AM DH.... What's the stupid difference! (No... Don't explain! I have read it toooo many times!)

It's a beautiful bike!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that gt pretty much falls in line with other am rides coming out today other than its weight, looks pretty fun to ride!


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

motochick said:


> Please tell me you will trim the lines and get a bashguard! Nice ride!


Brakes are borrowed from my BF who is using Avid Elixir CR's on his new bike right now and he rides a size large, they kinda have to be excessively long unfortunately since he's letting me use them. Soon they may be mine how ever if he decides he likes the Avids better =)

As for the Bash, I hate the look of a bash. It's such a small ring it's near impossible to knock on something and most of the time I jump over obstacles any way. As for the carnage factor, I ride particularly aggressively and because of that I know when I'm going down so most of the time I have enough of a split second to bail before I get impaled. Before you go ******* on me tho I do have a 2x chain guide on order that has a small bottom cage. I'm still not going to run a bash tho cuz I still don't look how it looks.

I have to say though, riding my DJ the other month with crappy street shoes and loose bearing flats definitely dealt some puncture wounds on my shin. It felt like the perfect jump too... 10ft ramp tranny to flat got at least 5ft of air and cleared the mini kicker on the other side and felt a good landing coming on but as soon as my wheels touched down my shoe folded and the pedal slammed full force into my leg... lol THAT was carnage!!!!! definitely looked more dramatic than it felt tho even tho it hurt like a *****

time to get some 5.10s =)


----------



## 20butcher12 (Nov 15, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Clean Butcher! Im liking the chrome bar, I wouldnt be brave enough to run one, I would go with a Renthal Fatbar to match colors with the seat post! But dam, thats a sexy bike!!!


yea somehow I got that to work... I was skeptical but I loved the bars and out of all QBP has to offer it was a tough decision. Weights made the right move for me and I'm pretty glad I did. The tastes of red will slowly fade away however as I also have some Mavic STs on order. The stans are actually on my BF's new butcher that he picked up at the factory in SC yesterday. Man the guys over there are nice. Gave us a full tour and everything then pulled his frame out and was like "oh, by the way, here's yours!" we were like "can we go around again??!!" hahaha - pix coming soon!

I'm thinking maybe some hints of gold, silver and polished? What do you all think would go well with the Mavic crossmax sts? I can get a color kit for the seat post too to relieve some of the red... maybe bright green? =)


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

20butcher12 said:


> I'm still not going to run a bash tho cuz I still don't look how it looks.


Glad you have your priorities straight... :skep:




























Fashion over function every time I say! 

Course perhaps these peeps didn't have the "spidy-sense" that you have about knowing when your going down...?


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

gruesome!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

They went to the hospital for that? Rubbing alcohol and bandages are cheaper.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Yea,get a bash for sure! Butcher,you are 1 in a million who thinks they are ugly! Also,yes the 5-10s are sweet!!!


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Buggyr333 said:


>


Flip your shock around, piggyback in front facing down.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

ronabrandt said:


> Flip your shock around, piggyback in front facing down.


Does that matter a whole lot? I have it the way it is so I can reach the blue knob while I'm riding (so i can almost lock it before climbs)


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Buggyr333 said:


> Does that matter a whole lot? I have it the way it is so I can reach the blue knob while I'm riding (so i can almost lock it before climbs)


The shock doesnt care. But the seat post can run into it like that, if moved down a little anyway.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

ronabrandt said:


> The shock doesnt care. But the seat post can run into it like that, if moved down a little anyway.


:madman:dropper post:madman:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea, if dropper post is in tight enough then no need to worry about it sliding down.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Buggyr333 said:


> I can reach the blue knob while I'm riding (so i can almost lock it before climbs)


Those laceration photos are provoking me to imagine fingers being jammed violently between frame and that piggyback. :eekster:


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> :madman:dropper post:madman:


I am aware of this, thanks though. It was hard to decipher with the yellow housing and all. As long as no one else shorter than him ever hops on it I guess it will be no problem. I have just seen to many shocks damaged because of stuff like this, plus I am anal.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

The way the shock moves in the frame is totally linear on this frame design(or at least linear enough that you can't notice it not being. I know because I was running a rigid post that was almost too long, so I made sure to check into the way the shock moves. I know what you mean though, my other idrive has a large scrape in it's rear shock where the described scenario happened, that frame (original idrive) has a not so linear suspension path.

And thank you for the concern of my fingers, but rest assured, I only reach for that knob while going very slow, or even stopped (it's just nice to not have to dismount and awkwardly stuff my fingers below the shock to adjust it.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

20butcher12 said:


> Ok guys, I finally got some recent pix of my Cleaver lol...
> 
> Once I crunched all of the numbers including weights, sizes, prices and colors this was the bike for me that matched my riding style . So far I've got no complaints with it. It climbs better than my superlight, descends better than a Tracer 2 (rode one last weekend for a local epic that ive ridden on the butcher many a time) and looks great to boot. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That is beautiful!!!


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Buggyr333 said:


> 2006 GT Idrive 7 Ruckus 2.0. Bought as a NOS frame from Nashbar for 100$ and built up from there..


Man that looks like a blast. Nice work.


----------



## Clozedeyez20 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is beyond beautiful... on a scale of 1-10 I give it a 11.5 on looks!!! I loooove when the front and rear suspension both have the Kashima coat! Looks so clean!

What kind of seatpost is that? Stem, 35mm? I'm debting between the HAVOC or the HAVEN. Wish they had a 35mm haven. The HAVOC still pretty light?

Know the lbs# on that bike overall?

Overall A+ on the bike, LOVE it!


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

2008 BMC Supertrail custom paint + Mz 55 eta + dartmoor stuff

Still need a bash and shock mounting hardware. Iwill also switch to 12-38 custom cassette and 35/21 custom chainrings


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

I manufacture them.

I have a small batch getting final touches.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

where are you gonna get the custom cogs/rings?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I like what you did with the colors,except the cranks,a bit over the top for me! Looks good,cool bike!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

uzurpator,
are those Echo TR 2011 pedals? I broke an axle on mine recently, and I never subjected them to anything more serious than I did to my set of NS Aerials, which is going strong for 2 years.


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea. Those are echos. Well - I have them, so no point in taking them off. If they break? Well - that is what warranty is for


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

uzurpator said:


> Yea. Those are echos. Well - I have them, so no point in taking them off. If they break? Well - that is what warranty is for


& insurance for the A & E.

As for the previous page's gruesome shots, that's just ugly.

A bit more hair on those legs & the chain ring wouldn't of had a chance...


----------



## Schubo (Nov 24, 2010)

*Updated Butcher*

Everyone's rigs are looking reeeaaaal good. That gave me some motivation to upload some updated photos of the Butcher, and I feel she's still not done. The curse we all live with I guess 

-Hope pro 2's laced to Stan's Flow Rims
-Tioga Psycho Genius 2.3
-Havoc Stem
-Reverb Dropper Post

I feel like she needs some new brake's, the Avid Elixir 5's aren't cutting it....and maybe some new Carbon bars.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## kbz31 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Updated Picture*

Finally got my dropper post. Don't know how I ever rode without one after using this thing.


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

The hardtail comes out with the snow comes out.. She's a good bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Schubo said:


> Everyone's rigs are looking reeeaaaal good. That gave me some motivation to upload some updated photos of the Butcher, and I feel she's still not done. The curse we all live with I guess
> 
> -Hope pro 2's laced to Stan's Flow Rims
> -Tioga Psycho Genius 2.3
> ...


love that stand! nice bike! stem is a nice touch.


----------



## Dizmark (Dec 2, 2011)

*Lost Brand New Scott Genius LT*

I have a Large 2012 Scott Genius LT - Beautiful - with the 7" travel and handlebar lockout... at any rate, I was on my way to ride in Los Gatos and my beast fell off my bike rack! Oh Yes, I know. I just don't have a good answer. It was in Campbell, CA, near Campbell avenue and San Tomas expressway, near Hwy 17.

If you know anything - call me Dwight 408-314-6636
:madmax:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Dizmark said:


> I have a Large 2012 Scott Genius LT - Beautiful - with the 7" travel and handlebar lockout... at any rate, I was on my way to ride in Los Gatos and my beast fell off my bike rack! Oh Yes, I know. I just don't have a good answer. It was in Campbell, CA, near Campbell avenue and San Tomas expressway, near Hwy 17.
> 
> If you know anything - call me Dwight 408-314-6636
> :madmax:


That sucks dude... hope you hear something...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Dizmark said:


> I have a Large 2012 Scott Genius LT - Beautiful - with the 7" travel and handlebar lockout... at any rate, I was on my way to ride in Los Gatos and my beast fell off my bike rack! Oh Yes, I know. I just don't have a good answer. It was in Campbell, CA, near Campbell avenue and San Tomas expressway, near Hwy 17.
> 
> If you know anything - call me Dwight 408-314-6636
> :madmax:


OUCH! Thats why I always do overkill when transporting with extra bungees & straps! Hope something turns up!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Your bike fell off the rack and you didn't notice it falling off or hear anything?? No one honking behind you???


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Blksocks said:


> Your bike fell off the rack and you didn't notice it falling off or hear anything?? No one honking behind you???


Maybe the guy behind him also mountain bikes and found himself with a slightly worn bike.


----------



## Dizmark (Dec 2, 2011)

I know - it was late, nobody behind me. and I do it so much, I was a bit hasty, and trying to get a quick poach ride up St. Joes. But seriously, it was still locked in place. I've taken bikes in this rack off road, and they are solid. It must have been user error, but I just don't know how.

I think somebody said - wow, it must be a sign for me to ride! A new MT Bike in the street... although slightly worn.

I am crying - I JUST got it.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

What bike rack do you have?


----------



## Schubo (Nov 24, 2010)

Affe said:


> love that stand! nice bike! stem is a nice touch.


Thanks Affe, always good to hear positive feedback.


----------



## Schubo (Nov 24, 2010)

Dizmark said:


> I have a Large 2012 Scott Genius LT - Beautiful - with the 7" travel and handlebar lockout... at any rate, I was on my way to ride in Los Gatos and my beast fell off my bike rack! Oh Yes, I know. I just don't have a good answer. It was in Campbell, CA, near Campbell avenue and San Tomas expressway, near Hwy 17.
> 
> If you know anything - call me Dwight 408-314-6636
> :madmax:


It's a total bummer to even hear that happen to someone else. I don't want to imagine. Best of luck and yes, what type of rack were you using?


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

maybe more Enduro which properly AM..............


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that's hella nice. love the look of then new marzocchi fork.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

How are you liking the the new Marzocchi? I'm in need to replace my piece of a 2008 55r.


----------



## 220CROSSFIT (Oct 25, 2011)

here is my rize set up AM style


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

usually not a fan of dales but that one is sweet!


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

the logic in these photo threads is lost on me...if you have a bike nice enough to photograph, why the hell are you standing around taking pictures of it instead of ridign it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

henry9419 said:


> the logic in these photo threads is lost on me...if you have a bike nice enough to photograph, why the hell are you standing around taking pictures of it instead of ridign it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


"hey officer, my really nice bike was stolen"
"What kind was it?"
"It's all really cool custom stuff I put on myself - a 160mm Lyric, XTR rear mech w/ a hammerschmit up front, red King hubs and BB, Yeti lock-ons, Paul levers..."
"I don't know what any of that stuff is - Do you have any photos?"
[possible answers]
-"Erm...No..."
-"yeah, but on my HD back @ home in California"
OR
"YES!, I do" ***logs on to MTBR*** "see, right here"
"Whoa, that is a super-sick rad bike - That should stand out - good thing you took a bunch of photos."

*note - Photos also help for the Ins. company if stolen bike is not recovered :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

henry9419 said:


> the logic in these photo threads is lost on me...if you have a bike nice enough to photograph, why the hell are you standing around taking pictures of it instead of ridign it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


The logic in these... Blah Blah Blah. Why the hell are you typing and not riding?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

highdelll said:


> "hey officer, my really nice bike was stolen"
> "What kind was it?"
> "It's all really cool custom stuff I put on myself - a 160mm Lyric, XTR rear mech w/ a hammerschmit up front, red King hubs and BB, Yeti lock-ons, Paul levers..."
> "I don't know what any of that stuff is - Do you have any photos?"
> ...


ok ok ok you got me...



Blksocks said:


> The logic in these... Blah Blah Blah. Why the hell are you typing and not riding?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!


touche...im not riding because im getting ready for work and i need a new bike :/


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

henry9419 said:


> the logic in these photo threads is lost on me...if you have a bike nice enough to photograph, why the hell are you standing around taking pictures of it instead of ridign it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


This thread would be quite boring if it was called the "Imagine what my AM bike looks like thread"


----------



## 2dwn (Nov 30, 2011)

*Remedy 9.9*

Here is my new baby!!!!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

darkslide18 said:


> This thread would be quite boring if it was called the "Imagine what my AM bike looks like thread"


Hey, get a TR450, and tell me what you think of it.


----------



## pulledunder (Dec 5, 2011)

diggin the remedy


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is my whip!!!!


----------



## 220CROSSFIT (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks b-kul here is my list of some upgrades


2011 Easton Haven UST Wheel-Set (w/ new Mountain King 2.4 Tubeless Tires)
2011 Easton Haven All-Mountain Stem
2011 Fox 32 FLOAT 140 FIT RLC (w/ Kashima coat & 15mm thru axle)
2011 Kind Shock i-950-R Adjustable Seat Post (w/ grip clamp lever actuator)
2011 FSA BB30 Bottom Bracket/Crank-Set
2011 Peaty Lock-On Grips

It's an 09 cdale rize, med frame. I'm in Florida so I wanted something light enough for here because I do most of my riding instate, but beefy enough for out of state for some mild DH and rough AM!!


----------



## 2dwn (Nov 30, 2011)

pulledunder said:


> diggin the remedy


Thnx! I actually ordered a 2011 9.7 from my LBS and when they went to put it together there was a bad weld on the rear end so they ordered me a new one. My lucky day! Trek was out of them and the rep sent me this beautiful full carbon 2012 9.9!!!! I still can't believe it. That was a week and a half ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## machuqueiro (Feb 19, 2011)

my second wife


----------



## lancsben (Dec 6, 2011)

there is some truly amazing bikes in this thread, I could stay here all night!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope to be showing off my new AM setup by the weekend. That is, if I stop riding it for long enough to take pictures of it 


2012 Trek Remedy 9


----------



## Autopirates (Aug 10, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: MONDRAKER FOXY RR 2012 LARGE
* Fork: FOX 150 
* Brakes: FROMULA RX
* Cranks: SHRAM CARBON
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: POINT ONE RACING/LONG PIN
* Stem: THOMSON 70/RACE FACE 60
* Handlebar: ANSWER CARBON
* Seatpost: THOMSON
* Saddle: SDG I FLY
* Bottom Bracket: SHRAM
* Cassette: SHRAM 
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: MONDRAKER
* Front Tire: NOBBY NIC DOUBLE V
* Front Rim: CRANK BROTHERS XC
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:
* Rear Rim:
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight 26.7


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Autopirates said:


> * Frame Size & Color: MONDRAKER FOXY RR 2012 LARGE
> * Fork: FOX 150
> * Brakes: FROMULA RX
> * Cranks: SHRAM CARBON
> ...


No pix?


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Just finished swapping all my parts over to a brand new frame. Huge improvement :thumbsup:
Adjustable from 5-6", perfect for me geometry, and as soon as my Hollowtech tool arrives I'll be able to swap over my slx cranks and orange RF bash.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's my 06 Turner RFX with a few upgrades:




























Upgrades:
XT Dual Control Shifter/Brakes -> Sram X9 shifters, short cage RD and Hope Tech M4 Brakes
XT rear hub -> Hope 10x135mm Rear hub
Fork: Talas 36 -> Lyrik Coil Uturn (floodgate removed)
Shock RP2 -> DHX 5

Weighs at 32lbs with Nobby Nic/Nevegal combo and 34lbs with 2.4 Trail Kings


----------



## rudedawgsd (Oct 6, 2009)

*Intense SlopeStyle*

Selling my Medium Intense Slopestyle. Anyone interested? Here are the specs:

Frame: Medium Intense SlopeStyle 
Fork: Fox 2009 van 160 
Cranks: RaceFace 
Shifters XO 9speed gold 90 
Rear Der: XO 9speed gold medium cage 180 
chainguide: E13 
Cassette: 991 9speed 
Brakes: Formula "R1" 8"rotors 
Seatpost: Black Mamba 
Stem: Loaded-Red 
Bars: Black Chrome Chromag OSX
Pedals: None
Saddle: Chromag DT Lynx
Wheels: Hadley Gold-black spokes-Gold nipples-Mavic 823
Tires: Maxxis DHF 2.5 EXO
Headset: Chris King Gold 1.8
Tape: ODI


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Crappy cell pic in the shop next to our cluttered wall. This pic was taken before I even sat on the bike. I just rode it around in my dark as stink neighborhood for an hour and a half. It's incredible. I will have better pictures up later.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My 2011 sxtrail..Replacement for my broken 2008 sxtrail.


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

lumberj4ck said:


> https://img502.imageshack.us/img502/5700/photoud.jpg
> Just finished swapping all my parts over to a brand new frame. Huge improvement :thumbsup:
> Adjustable from 5-6", perfect for me geometry, and as soon as my Hollowtech tool arrives I'll be able to swap over my slx cranks and orange RF bash.


keep an eye on the seattube-downtube welds, that is where I cracked mine. It is a pretty fun bike that pedals super well though so you should enjoy it. I think mine was just improperly heat treated.


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello AM Maniacs!
I bought in this year Norco Rampage but hardtail with 150mm fork wasn't for me so i bought 
frame: Focus Project 1.0 size M, Hammerschmidt ready and Knuckle Box suspension
fork:Fox Talas 110-150, 2010
crackset: Hammerschmidt
brakes: Cr Mag R 185/160
stem: Race face 90mm
handlebar: Syntace Vector carbon 740mm
front wheel: Dartmoor X15 hub and Dartmoor Raider rim
rear wheel: IBIS 10x135mm
tires:Nobby NIc 2.25


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Jergus said:


> Hello AM Maniacs!
> I bought in this year Norco Rampage but hardtail with 150mm fork wasn't for me so i bought
> frame: Focus Project 1.0 size M, Hammerschmidt ready and Knuckle Box suspension
> fork:Fox Talas 110-150, 2010
> ...


 No pics? i cant read....


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

GrantR said:


> keep an eye on the seattube-downtube welds, that is where I cracked mine. It is a pretty fun bike that pedals super well though so you should enjoy it. I think mine was just improperly heat treated.


Thanks for the heads up. I have read a few posts with people having that issue, but I'm also aware that any bike that is produced in quantities like this there are bound to have a few failures. I was lucky enough to find a brand new never ridden or built up frame for a great price. I love the paint and the minimal decals. I just got my SLX cranks and bash on and this thing is such a beast. I love the rear travel adjustment, and the 6" of squish in back is really nice. I just took it off some nice 3-4' drops friday and it was a blast.


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

hooverGiant said:


> No pics? i cant read....


I'me new here and i can't put any pic or link


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Jergus said:


> I'me new here and i can't put any pic or link


That is such a lame rule, guess the powers are feeling like they need a ego boost in power an control ut:


----------



## Wheelspinn (Aug 7, 2011)

here's my 2011 remedy....


----------



## iamjolly123 (Jul 13, 2011)

LostBoyScout said:


> Started life as a 37 lb stock build Transition Bottlerocket. Now at 33.8 lbs with ZTR Flows and RP23, and becoming more and more all-mountain: dual front rings up next (prefer over 1x setup due to suspension geometry) and possibly a 36 TALAS (though I hear mixed reviews - might stick to a Van to make sure the ride down is as good as ever)


Hey what fork is that and how much travel? Also how do you like it?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

henry9419 said:


> ok ok ok you got me...
> 
> touche...im not riding because im getting ready for work and i need a new bike :/


Caution highdelll is not always in the real world he might be right behind you looking planning the ultimate snooze crossover, keep yours eyes closed as not to be stunned :cornut:


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

iamjolly123 said:


> Hey what fork is that and how much travel? Also how do you like it?


Looks like a red Lyrik actually...not too clear though.


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

nah, a Domain most likely
Rock Shox Domain 302 1.5" Forks - U-Turn 2009 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

p_cycle said:


> nah, a Domain most likely
> Rock Shox Domain 302 1.5" Forks - U-Turn 2009 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


+1 steel/chrome stanchions


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

wakebrdr142 said:


> Ibis Mojo HD


Keep the Nev'ie in the rear, but swap that front tire for a 2.35 Excavator and you'll be blown away.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres mine: Although an 09 model, it only had 20 miles on it when I got it a month ago, and I have done numerous upgrades to it already. 
I love this bike...
* Frame Size & Color: Ellsworth Epiphany Medium (Smoke)
* Fork: Fox Float 32 (15mm TA) 140mm Travel
* Brakes: Avid Elixer R SL (203 Front, 185 Rear rotors)
* Cranks: Shimano XT (BBG Bashgaurd)
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Wellgo B-132 Platform
* Stem: Loaded Precision 90mm w/Carbon Face
* Handlebar: Loaded Precision X-Lite Carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Prologo Vertigo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR 
* Cassette: SRAM PG990
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Grips, Lizard Skin Clamps
* Front Tire: Panaracer Cedric Gracia 2.35
* Front Rim: Ellsworth XC
* Front Hub: Ellsworth
* Rear Tire: Shwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
* Rear Rim: Ellsworth XC
* Rear Hub/Skewer : Ellsworth
* Shifters: Sram X.O Triggers
* Seatclamp: Salsa QR
* Weight: 26.5 lbs approx.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

I did a couple of little upgrades to my Nomad C.

After the Easton Havoc's did their best effort to self destruct every time I got on the bike, I sent them back for a refund.

Ended up building myself a set of Flow's on 240's. Took advantage of the 10mm RWS as well.

Saved a decent bit of weight, and chucked it on a set of Park scales at my LBS. It came out at 27.4lbs? Seems a bit on the light side, but then the spec could mean it's there or thereabouts.

Happy anyway


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Solid Nomad! The rims are begging to be destickered..

By the way, are those decals on SC carbon frames removable?


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Doublepost rft:


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Who wouldn't be happy with a Nomadc?
I do agree with Pycho. Never really liked those stickers, if they are stickers.
Preferences.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

mikkosan said:


> Here's my 06 Turner RFX with a few upgrades:
> 
> Upgrades:
> XT Dual Control Shifter/Brakes -> Sram X9 shifters, short cage RD and Hope Tech M4 Brakes
> ...


Hi Mate,
May I know where is this place?
Alex


----------



## Wheelspinn (Aug 7, 2011)

MonsterD said:


> Who wouldn't be happy with a Nomadc?
> I do agree with Pycho. Never really liked those stickers, if they are stickers.
> Preferences.


Why google " do a barrel roll? It's totally worthless...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Wheelspinn said:


> Why google " do a barrel roll? It's totally worthless...


I googled 'elgoog' and I just got released from psychiatric


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Wheelspinn said:


> Why google " do a barrel roll? It's totally worthless...


Your name is wheelspin, and you think seeing the whole google page spin around is worthless...??? :skep:


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok I dont mean to cause problems here but I feel like 3/4 of park tool scales are off. Am I wrong here? I just don't see a lot of weights that I see on this site being right.


----------



## helpmehh (Dec 14, 2011)

woah u all got awesome [email protected]!!


----------



## Hockey85 (Jul 1, 2011)

*The 'bird*

My AM rig


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah!! Needs a dropper post.
Preferences  hahah


----------



## nikumk (Dec 3, 2011)

that is a perfect build, really!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Somewhat off topic, but is there a good shock pump that doesn't let a bunch of air out of the shock and fork when you unscrew it?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Just put 10 PSI over the amount you want; Much cheaper than buying another pump.

MTBP


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Somewhat off topic, but is there a good shock pump that doesn't let a bunch of air out of the shock and fork when you unscrew it?


No air comes out of the shock when you unscrew it. The difference in the air pressure you see is when you attach the hose.


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> No air comes out of the shock when you unscrew it. The difference in the air pressure you see is when you attach the hose.


:thumbsup: The air noise you are hearing is the air coming out of the hose. I wondered that myself and then after a drunk night playing and testing that is my conclusion. :thumbsup: Good rule of thumb, you get what you pay for..


----------



## nikumk (Dec 3, 2011)

*My Supervelo!*

Now, with RS Reverb, Thomson 50mm X4 stem..still waiting for the latest Shimano XT brakes and finding time to change to the 2x9 drivetrain setup.


----------



## nikumk (Dec 3, 2011)

*Supervelo at trail*



nikumk said:


> Now, with RS Reverb, Thomson 50mm X4 stem..still waiting for the latest Shimano XT brakes and finding time to change to the 2x9 drivetrain setup.


still waiting for the 2012 Shimano XT brakes and find some time to change drivetrain setup to 2x9 with bashguard.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Somewhat off topic, but is there a good shock pump that doesn't let a bunch of air out of the shock and fork when you unscrew it?


this one closes off the hose. They work great.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

My little AM rig. 










2012 Santa Cruz Nickel


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet Nickel! That rear swinger looks like a weapon!!!


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Sweet Nickel! That rear swinger looks like a weapon!!!


It is!!! And the Nickle looks like a Heckler now...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice Tjay!


----------



## stangbang (Oct 28, 2010)

my ex8


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

A-Ray said:


> Heres mine: Although an 09 model, it only had 20 miles on it when I got it a month ago, and I have done numerous upgrades to it already.
> I love this bike...
> * Frame Size & Color: Ellsworth Epiphany Medium (Smoke)
> * Fork: Fox Float 32 (15mm TA) 140mm Travel
> ...


Beatiful Ellsworth... i have never seen even nice Ellsworth.. Great Job!


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

chris9888 said:


> ]


This place lools familiar...

Hahahaha..Care for a ride together?


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Updated set up:

2010 DB Mission
Large frame stripped - raw finish


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice....the frame looks like painted in silver tot...


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a few more to show the raw finish....


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just got this a few weeks ago and added a new reverb! Love this bike to death!

2011 Yeti 575


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

New covert..


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^ pretty sick!!!


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Andrew8404 said:


> Just got this a few weeks ago and added a new reverb! Love this bike to death!
> 
> 2011 Yeti 575


Nice bike and beautiful place...:thumbsup:

What's the dog doing behind..camera shy?


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Alex31 said:


> Nice bike and beautiful place...:thumbsup:
> 
> What's the dog doing behind..camera shy?


Ha ha she's not camera shy too busy hunting for birds and rabbits ha ha.


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

My Dream Bike

XL Vit. P Mojo HD

Came in at 31.25lbs
Ibis X9 build

Upgrades:

11 Marzocchi 55 RC3 Ti - 1.5
Kashima Rear Shock
Ibis tube protector
KS i950 Seat Post
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Rims converted to Stan's no tubes
Raceface Turbine Bash instead of third ring
Easton Flatboys


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

How's the seatpost


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

*Shameless whoring*

My new 2012 Trek Remedy 9.










An XT Race 38-26 crankset is on the way, and hopefully I will get a Haven 55mm stem and WTB Devo on it in the near future.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> No air comes out of the shock when you unscrew it. The difference in the air pressure you see is when you attach the hose.


+1
It is the hose air that audibly comes out when hose is detached. The pressure drop seen after subsequent attaching of the hose is due to spring chamber air pressure being equalized with pump pressure (a little air actually comes out of spring chamber into pump hose and towards pressure gauge).

stunzeed,
that Covert looks stealthy indeed!
Is the upper headtube a zero stack cup type or the bearing drops in headtube directly?
And those white details on the frame -- are they just stickers or under lacquer?


----------



## TNRabbit (Dec 9, 2011)

Crappy phone pic for now; I'll get a better one up later with additional details:










* Frame Size & Color: L/Red
* Fork: Manitou
* Brakes: Shimano XTR
* Cranks: 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Shimano
* Stem: Cane Creek
* Handlebar: 
* Seatpost: 
* Saddle: Specialized
* Bottom Bracket: 
* Cassette: 
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: GEAX
* Front Rim: 
* Front Hub/Skewer: 
* Rear Tire: GEAX
* Rear Rim: 
* Rear Hub/Skewer:
* Weight: Good question!


----------



## choy30 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> My new 2012 Trek Remedy 9.
> 
> An XT Race 38-26 crankset is on the way, and hopefully I will get a Haven 55mm stem and WTB Devo on it in the near future.


Nice bike.... prefer the toned-down graphics on that compared to previous models, looks a cleaner bike for it.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

2yrs 7mths a load of changes and a ton of tweaks... still can't find a good reason to change to another bike


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

anvil_den,
that Titus looks very... inhabited :thumbsup:

By the way, do you build wheels?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Andrew8404 said:


> Just got this a few weeks ago and added a new reverb! Love this bike to death!
> 
> 2011 Yeti 575


Nice Yeti! I was looking at a 7 in the same color! Where is that picture taken? So. Cal?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

anvil_den said:


> 2yrs 7mths a load of changes and a ton of tweaks... still can't find a good reason to change to another bike


Nice! How about a fresh frame for $999!


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

anvil_den said:


> 2yrs 7mths a load of changes and a ton of tweaks... still can't find a good reason to change to another bike


You make the right choice. Why change when she is one of the best, and still serve you well? Hey Anvil, this your signature bike :thumbsup:


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

My HD in AM/DH guise (Vivid 5.1 coil + 170mm 66RC2X + Burgtec Ridewider low rise 780mm). DH tyres & 1x10 + guide to come in the future.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

*$999? Delivered and weighed...*



socalMX said:


> Nice! How about a fresh frame for $999!


I'm a tru blu hoarder 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/297374_10150300847182173_736167172_7725184_3977035_n.jpg


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Being the only person here with clipless.... lol. And if anybody doesn't belong on clipless, it is myself. Any of you boys tried the new Straitline Amps?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I would like to see the AMPs in person. My size 12s might not agree with the smaller platform size. I went with the Black Ops Torqlites which have a really large platform. So far so good! The AMPs do look clean!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

socalMX said:


> I would like to see the AMPs in person. My size 12s might not agree with the smaller platform size. I went with the Black Ops Torqlites which have a really large platform. So far so good! The AMPs do look clean!


And expensive. Very expensive.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

*Not now...*



J. Random Psycho said:


> anvil_den,
> that Titus looks very... inhabited :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, do you build wheels?


Its my everywhere-everything rig, not for a lack of bikes around the house.. 
Thinking of doing away with the AM label and re-categorize as AO- All-Over 

Wheel building, probably next year when I can get my personal "workshop" project in place.


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

All these AM bikes are making me wanna bite the bullet right now! I can't wait to built mine.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Nice Yeti! I was looking at a 7 in the same color! Where is that picture taken? So. Cal?


Yeah, the bike looks a lot better in person then the pics actually show. That's take at Hulda Crooks Park in Loma Linda.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here´s my 140mm AMHT:

*2011 GT Avalanche
*


----------



## quick_2 (Apr 19, 2009)

Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon XL
Cane Creek 40 Headset
'11 Rockshox Lyrik RC2DH Coil 170mm 20mm-Thru
Stans Flow Set qr/20mm
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Folding F/R
'10 BB7's 203/203
SD-7 Levers
Jagwire Ripcord Cables
'11 X9 Shifter
'11 x9 Rear Derailleur Short Cage
'10 PG990 Cassette
'11 XT Cranks
BBG 32t Inner and Outer Guards
CrankBrothers Candy Pedals 
'12 Easton Haven Stem 55m
'12 Easton Haven Carbon Bar
'12 Easton Haven Carbon Seatpost 400mm
Ritchey Marathon 2 Pro Saddle


----------



## Shatmepants (Jun 27, 2010)

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Titus El Guapo
* Fork: 2010 Fox 36 Van RC2
* Brakes: 2012 Shimano XT (with 180mm and 160mm Magura rotors)
* Cranks: Sram X9 2x10 (with MRP 2X chain guide)
* Front Derailleur: Sram X9 (high direct mount with an Ibis/Problem Solvers adapter)
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Straitline
* Stem: Thomson (50mm)
* Handlebar: Joystick carbon (725mm)
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Charge Spoon
* Bottom Bracket: Sram
* Cassette: Sram PG-1070 (12-36)
* Headset: On-One Smoothie Mixer
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 (tubeless)
* Front Rim: Stan's Flow (with American Classic stems)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 (20mm)
* Rear Tire: Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 (tubeless)
* Rear Rim: Stan's Flow (with American Classic stems)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 (with DT Swiss 10mm x 135mm thru bolt)
* Weight: 32lb (ish)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

@ quick 2- Nice Nomad! Are you running the Nevs as tubeless? Just converted them to tubeless on my Nomad,so far so good! Im not feelin the red cables though, those are supposed to dissapear into the look of the frame! Just 1 persons opinion.
@ Shat- Love the EG... Almost picked one of the frames up myself, cant go wrong with the $999 pricetag! Best deal going!!! Such a smoothe looking frame!


Got some new parts for my 2010 white Nomad! Atomlab Pimplite wheelset, blue hoops with white spokes and polished hubs, Ano blue Black Ops platform pedals, 2012 white Float 36 fork (replacing black Van for a bit of weight savings!) and a Ti-spring for my RC-4! Also went with Kenda Nevs in 2.35 front and back! Pics up soon!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

how are those joystick bars? thinking of maybe picking up a pair for the oncoming season.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

socalMX said:


> Got some new parts for my 2010 white Nomad! Atomlab Pimplite wheelset, blue hoops with white spokes and polished hubs, Ano blue Black Ops platform pedals, 2012 white Float 36 fork (replacing black Van for a bit of weight savings!) and a Ti-spring for my RC-4! Also went with Kenda Nevs in 2.35 front and back! Pics up soon!


Hey socalMX, pics of this new setup iteration are in order now, I think! :thumbsup:


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Those orange El Guapo frames look soooo good. Is $999 a permanent price or just a sale?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I doubt its permanent? They are re tooling to make slight changes, that's when the price will go back up? I think! @ tp806, I'm waiting on a ti-coil to come in first!


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

mbikerguy said:


> My Dream Bike
> 
> XL Vit. P Mojo HD
> 
> ...


Nice build. How does the Marzocchi rc3 ti feel? I'm debating between this and a 2012 van rc2 160.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

A friend has one and he likes it! I have ridden it and it feels good (set up for him) ..I hate to say this but one of the reasons I stayed away from that Marz, ITS FUGLY! Looks cheap to me! It kicks arse but even he claims performance is close, so I chose the much better looking Fox. I have a 2011 Van for sale, just a FYI...


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

socalMX said:


> A friend has one and he likes it! I have ridden it and it feels good (set up for him) ..I hate to say this but one of the reasons I stayed away from that Marz, ITS FUGLY! Looks cheap to me! It kicks arse but even he claims performance is close, so I chose the much better looking Fox. I have a 2011 Van for sale, just a FYI...


Thanks, but looking to buy new. Yeah the looks is whats making me second guess and take forever to decide, if the 66 looked better than what it does I would have one already. The Fox just looks sick though, plus my bike is all black so it would go with it.

I found a '11 66 rc3 evo ti for $400 brand new, so its making the decision very hard. Its half the price as the van but looks half as good as well.


----------



## zangolin (Apr 28, 2009)

*Nukeproof Mega*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Nukeproof Mega - anodized black
* Fork: 2008 Lyrik U-Turn Coils
* Brakes: 2011 Hope V2 - matchmakers
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas FR - 24/36 Dark Cycles bash 175mm
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX double
* Rear Derailleur: Saint medium
* Pedals: Shimano DX clipless
* Stem: Straitline (50mm)
* Handlebar: Race Face Atlas FR (750mm)
* Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb 380mm -125mm
* Saddle: SLR
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34 9sp
* Headset: Superstar 
* Grips: Superstar
* Front Tire: Minion 2.35 - 60a
* Front Rim: Brave Machine - De-Luxe
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 (20mm)
* Rear Tire: HR 2.35 - 60a
* Rear Rim: Brave Machine - De-Luxe
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 (with DT Swiss 12mm x 135mm thru bolt)
* Weight: 34.5lb


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

... one of these things is not like the other...


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

What's up with the stem???


----------



## zangolin (Apr 28, 2009)

MonsterD said:


> What's up with the stem???


Gold stem would be a step to far 

Will be done eventually - need to ride it now to much time faffing about building it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

How about black stem, saddle and grips?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

That is a labour of love Zangolin, frickin' sweet!
Enjoy riding it.


----------



## zangolin (Apr 28, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> How about black stem, saddle and grips?


That would be to sensible + spoil the 'trailer trash' look


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

socalMX said:


> I think! @ tp806, I'm waiting on a ti-coil to come in first!


Good stuff, mate! :thumbsup:
Where did you get the Ti-coil? Nukeproof? RCS?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

camarosam said:


> Thanks, but looking to buy new. Yeah the looks is whats making me second guess and take forever to decide, if the 66 looked better than what it does I would have one already. The Fox just looks sick though, plus my bike is all black so it would go with it.
> 
> I found a '11 66 rc3 evo ti for $400 brand new, so its making the decision very hard. Its half the price as the van but looks half as good as well.


Understood, nothing like new! $400.00 more just so you can say its new is cool! Jus sayin!:thumbsup:

The Ti-coil is DSP and I just got it today!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

zangolin said:


> That would be to sensible + spoil the 'trailer trash' look


if you were going for "trailer trash" than WTH did you spend all the time and money making 98% of the bike match???

waste of time! :thumbsup:

Did you buy it from someone else who didn't have the money to finish it? Seems odd that you would have put in all that work, but now resist a couple of cheap finishing touches...


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure if this bike really qualifies as all mountain, but here goes.

2011 Specialized Camber Comp










Upgrades:

Specialized S-Works carbon bar
OURY lock on grips
AVID Elixir CR brakes
SRAM X7/X9 drivetrain
Truvativ FireX crank
RockShox Reba Race fork
Sun Ringle Charger wheels
Kenda Nevegal Front/Kenda SB8 Rear
Shimano SPD 520 pedals

And I just need to throw my WTB Pure V seat on there and it should be set!


----------



## SIruZ (Dec 16, 2010)

Schubo said:


> Everyone's rigs are looking reeeaaaal good. That gave me some motivation to upload some updated photos of the Butcher, and I feel she's still not done. The curse we all live with I guess
> 
> -Hope pro 2's laced to Stan's Flow Rims
> -Tioga Psycho Genius 2.3
> ...


Just noticed the bike stand used is real fitting :thumbsup:


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Understood, nothing like new! $400.00 more just so you can say its new is cool! Jus sayin!:thumbsup:
> 
> The Ti-coil is DSP and I just got it today!!!


Is your Van an rc2?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

2011 RLC, I did not notice HSC changes on the coil and wanted a lockout!


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Heres my AM setup. I recently switched from a medium frame to small frame and really dig the quicker handling.

build,

Small frame w/ rp23. I also run push link and kashima rc4 for the rougher stuff.
Fox float 160 rlc fit kashima tapered
Chris king headset
thompson x4 50mm stem
sunline v1 745mm 19mm rise bars
peaty grips
xtr trail brakes
xtr shifters running 2x10
xtr front and rear der
sram 10 speed chain
e13 bash
black spire stinger 
xtr 170mm cranks 24-32
xtr cassette 11-36
spike spank pedals
Crossmax sx 2010 wheels
wtb bronson 2.3 tubless
kindshock i950r post
wtb race saddle
hope seat clamp


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

fuenstock said:


> Heres my AM setup. I recently switched from a medium frame to small frame and really dig the quicker handling.


May I know how tall are you?


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Alex31,
I'm a short guy at 5' 4-3/4" with my bike shoes on. I was riding the medium with the same 50mm stem I now have on the small. The small fits me much better for my style riding. I never felt comfortable on the medium.


----------



## marlboroicemint (Jul 16, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Wheeler Hornet 30
* Fork: Rock Shocx Sector U turn Adjustable 110-150
* Rear Shock: X Fusion O2
* Brakes:Shimano BR M575
* Cranks:Shimano Deore
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9 10spd
* Pedals:Shimano SPD 505
* Stem: WBP
* Handlebar: Aerozine
* Seatpost: WBP
* Saddle: Selle Italy Q-bik
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano 
* Cassette: Shimano SLX 10spd
* Headset: WBP
* Grips: WTB
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2.40
* Front Rim: Alexrims SX44
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano SLX TA15
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2.40
* Rear Rim: Alexrims SX44
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore
* Weight 13.6 Kg



>


----------



## Schubo (Nov 24, 2010)

SlruZ - "Just noticed the bike stand used is real fitting."


Lol yea SIruZ! I never use the cleaver for anything so why not as a bike stand.....Merry Christmas MTB community!!!!!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

fuenstock said:


> Heres my AM setup. I recently switched from a medium frame to small frame and really dig the quicker handling.
> 
> build,
> 
> ...


nice bike. thought it was a no no to hold a bike by an adjustable seatpost? thought that could damage it?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

qbert2000 said:


> nice bike. thought it was a no no to hold a bike by an adjustable seatpost? thought that could damage it?


clamping the cable/ collar is a no no but clamping the shaft is ok.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Hard to see in picture, but the cable is disconnected from seatpost and resting on the clamp and not in the clamp. My clamp also has thick soft rubber to protect seat post.


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's my ride. I just got it back after a repaint. I am waiting for my new cranks to show up but it doesn't m after much since we have 1 foot of snow on the ground.

Edit: Here's two picks after the complete build.


























XT cranks and derailluers
XT trail pedals
Fulcrum Red Zone wheels
KS i900r dropper post
Lyrik 2 step
Formula Oro K24
Noir carbon bar
SRAM rocket shifters 
Stinger chain guide
Fox Float R


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

2011 Large CANFIELD one 
2011 Avalanche woodie 500 ti spring (fox dhs with avy mod as backup)
2011 Fox 36 180 float kashima (2010 totem coil avalanche cartridge for dh)
2010 Mavic crossmax sx (2010 deemax for dh)
2011 schwalbe muddy Mary vert star front big betty rear (dh casi gs for dh)
XT cranks
Canfield crampon pedals
Formula the one brakes
2011 sram X0 2x10 drive train
2011 XT 11/36 cassette
King headset
Deity dirty thirty bars
Reverb post
Sdg I fly saddle
35 lbs am 37 dh

See's Anderson truck trail, big bear, the dirt jumps and anything else I throw at it. Handles drops and dh very well and pedals to the top.

Am/fr









Semi dh









Full dh









Little step down we made (take off is at the bike landing is where my kids at)









Hitting it (we are building it up to really send it)









There's a couple road gaps and senders that we are cleaning up as well. It definently descends as well as it climbs.

Racing


----------



## mikearif (Sep 7, 2011)

*Jamis XLT*

Grabbed her up for 100 bucks aired the tires up and the suspension and rode her not the best AM but cheap and mine .


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

$100??? Hmmmm... I typically shy away from stolen goods!


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

mikearif said:


> Grabbed her up for 100 bucks aired the tires up and the suspension and rode her not the best AM but cheap and mine .
> 
> View attachment 662019


You got a killer deal for $100!


----------



## mikearif (Sep 7, 2011)

Not stolen goods reciepts were given to me for the bike it was a guy that was moving to a new duty station and just had to get rid of alot of last minute stuff told me he just did not ride it anymore.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

$100 is a crazy deal. xlts are good bikes.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

mikearif said:


> Not stolen goods reciepts were given to me for the bike it was a guy that was moving to a new duty station and just had to get rid of alot of last minute stuff told me he just did not ride it anymore.


Dam, smokin deal! My stem cost $100 :madman: Congrats!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> 2011 Large CANFIELD one
> 2011 Avalanche woodie 500 ti spring (fox dhs with avy mod as backup)
> 2011 Fox 36 180 float kashima (2010 totem coil avalanche cartridge for dh)
> 2010 Mavic crossmax sx (2010 deemax for dh)
> ...


Sweet Can! That looks like a heckuva place to ride! Lets not go helmetless in front of the kid anymore!:nono:


----------



## wiwit_we (Jul 9, 2009)

*my AM setup*

New ride
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet! I love the 7, beautiful bike! Would be gorgeous with a black fork!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

highdelll said:


> I googled 'elgoog' and I just got released from psychiatric


LoL your beyond release Bro :rockon:


----------



## Mapkos13 (Mar 5, 2004)

*'12 Ellsworth Epi-*

* Frame Size & Color: Small Black
* Fork: Fox Talas RLC
* Brakes: SRAM XO
* Cranks: SRAM XO
* Front Derailleur: SRAM XO
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO
* Pedals: Ritchey Pro Paradigm- Red
* Stem: Thomson Elite
* Handlebar: Loaded Xlite Carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Ellsworth WTB Titanium
* Cassette: SRAM PG 1090
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Ellsworth XC
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Rear Rim: Ellsworth XC

* Weight: 26.4 lbs


----------



## mikearif (Sep 7, 2011)

That is one nice looking bike how does it ride?


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*long live the new KING*

my new ride "switched" frome nomad to this bike and i just love it


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you must have crazy long legs to run your reverb that high!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Mapkos13 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Small Black
> * Fork: Fox Talas RLC
> * Brakes: SRAM XO
> * Cranks: SRAM XO
> ...


Nice bike!!

Are those white or silver spokes?


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

fuenstock said:


> Alex31,
> I'm a short guy at 5' 4-3/4" with my bike shoes on. I was riding the medium with the same 50mm stem I now have on the small. The small fits me much better for my style riding. I never felt comfortable on the medium.


Hi FS,

Thanks...I am slightly taller than u at 5.5-3/4 with shoes on...but most of my mate asked me to take a medium...so hopefully I can ride without feeling no control over it..


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Alex31 said:


> Hi FS,
> 
> Thanks...I am slightly taller than u at 5.5-3/4 with shoes on...but most of my mate asked me to take a medium...so hopefully I can ride without feeling no control over it..


5'5"?

I'm 5'8" and I almost got a small...


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

b-kul said:


> you must have crazy long legs to run your reverb that high!


either that or its stuck down


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Alex31 said:


> Hi FS,
> 
> Thanks...I am slightly taller than u at 5.5-3/4 with shoes on...but most of my mate asked me to take a medium...so hopefully I can ride without feeling no control over it..


Your mates dont know what the f they were talking about, you need to be on a small for sure. If youre stuck with a medium put a 35 mm stem on it!


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Sweet Can! That looks like a heckuva place to ride! Lets not go helmetless in front of the kid anymore!:nono:


:thumbsup: that's what we call an organ donor.... Haha.


----------



## Mapkos13 (Mar 5, 2004)

Tjay said:


> Nice bike!!
> 
> Are those white or silver spokes?


Thanks!

Silver- White would probably look cool as would red I bet-


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

delete......


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^go 170 lyrik dh


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

b-kul said:


> ^go 170 lyrik dh


I was looking at them last night. Probably will at the end of the month


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

mtec said:


> Snapped a quick picture on a ride today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, just some _minor_ changes.... (everything)

Frame: 2011 Commencal Meta 5.5
Fork: RS Sektor coil
Wheels: BWW XMs
Brakes: 2010 Louise 180 BATs
Drivetrain: same, 1x9 for the time being
Tires: same
Post: Joplin 4
Weight: 32. Not light, but that's what leg muscles are for.

Buttery smooth so far. My only issue so far is after trying a roller chain guide realizing it creates way too much drag for efficient pedaling, so I'm developing something different.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

dwyooaj said:


> Your mates dont know what the f they were talking about, you need to be on a small for sure. If youre stuck with a medium put a 35 mm stem on it!


Actually a few of them had nomad and this mate happens to have both sizes...He was 1cm shorter than me and asked me to take M size as I have longer arms 

I guess I should be alrite...no worries..


----------



## jonb505 (Oct 20, 2011)

Heres my souvenier I picked up from my ski trip in Jasper last weekend.
Please excuse the bathroom shot, it was the cleanest place in the house at the time 



Was walking along the main street in Jasper one night and saw this in the shop window of Viscious Cycle. I couldn't believe it was the exact frame size I was looking for and a bike I've wanted since they first came out with the redesign. They were closed for the season but I managed to get in contact with the owner and arranged to meet, and purchased the last 2011 slayer they had. Got a sweet discount on it and took it home! Can't wait for spring now. Vacation plans 2012 May/June are north shore, Whistler/Squamish. :rockon:

edit: sorry, forgot to include details of bike

* Frame Size & Color: 18" - Grey/Green?
* Fork: FOX 36 Float R
* Brakes: Formula RX 180mm F/R
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve Sterling XC 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX E Mount
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Nukeproff Neutron
* Stem: RMB AM 7° x 60-90mm
* Handlebar: Easton EA50 Lo Rise Ø31.8mm x 685mm x 9° Sweep
* Seatpost: Easton 30.9mm
* Saddle: fi'zi:k Gobi XM
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Evolve X Type
* Cassette: Sram PG-950-9 11-34T
* Headset: FSA Orbit ZS no.57-1
* Grips: Rocky Mountain silica grips lock on
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent Kevlar 2.4
* Front Rim: DT Swiss M 480 Tubeless Compatible
* Front Hub/Skewer: RMB AM SL Sealed 20mm Axle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent Kevlar 2.25
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss M 480 Tubeless Compatible
* Rear Hub/Skewer: RMB AM Sealed 12 x 142mm E Thru
* Weight: Not sure, I don't have a scale :???:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet Rocky! That's cool the shop owner did that for you! Congrats!


----------



## jonb505 (Oct 20, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Sweet Rocky! That's cool the shop owner did that for you! Congrats!


Thanks, that brings my stable up to 4 bikes now! :eekster:
Got an 09 Rocky element as well that just wasn't cutting it on the north shore riding i did last summer. Hoping my new Slayer will help compensate for my lack of skill on the crazy downhill and technical stuff. :skep:
Yeah Boo and Kiwi are the 2 guys I met who run Viscious Cycle in Jasper, AB. Tiny bike shop but very friendly and helpful guys.
Even though I live 3 hours away in Edmonton I have to pass through Jasper to get to BC and I often go riding in Jasper too so convenient place to go for tune ups whenever I have vacation time to do some real All mountain riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapkos13 (Mar 5, 2004)

mikearif said:


> That is one nice looking bike how does it ride?


Like the wind! Couldn't be happier...


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Duncon Tosa - Inu*

2006 Tosa-Inu frame.

Sram XO , Shimano XT, Magura Marta SL brakes, Hope hubs, Syncros DPS32 rims, Manitou Travis fork, Chris-Jingle headset, USE CF handlebars.

really like this bike, FLEX FREE frame bottom less suspension great handling., really well made.

32 lbs total weight


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*2009/2011 Ibis Mojo CF*

Sold, Tosa-Inu and bought a 2009 Ibis Mojo.  Mojo, has a great suspension design one of the best I've ever rode ( DW link). But, couldn't get around its HT angle and spaghetti like rear triangle. Bike was really flexy even with a thru -axle and well built wheels.

But, again this is not the Ibis HD!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Intense Tracer VP 2010 frame*

THANKS!! JensonUSA:thumbsup:. I was about to get me a Ibis Mojo HD:thumbsup:..and shabuya!!!!! Jenson had a sale on the Intense Tracer VP. Well I bought one,always like Intense race oriented steeds.

Bike has a mix of Sram XX ( cranks, cassete, rear derailleur) shimano Saint hubs 20mm front and 10mm thru rear also Saint brakes, Syncros DP25 rims, DT Swiss revo spokes 3X lace. USE cf handlebar and SunLine V'one stem again thnx JensonUSA, KS I950 seatpost no RC and MAXXIS minions2.35 tires as all ways on all my bikes. And a Rockshox Lyric taper steer tube on a Chris-Jingle head set .

Total weight 30 lbs.

Not ridding enough to grade the bike. But the combination of stiff and light parts make for a non compromise ride :thumbsup:.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

You painted over that awesome Raw Works finish?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

And put a suggestive elf creature on the downtube


----------



## littlbigdave (Dec 19, 2011)

I think thats a vulcan not an elf


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

littlbigdave said:


> I think thats a vulcan not an elf


i don't think he was looking at it's hand/ears, for some unknown reason... so he missed that  great thread, lots of beautiful rigs here.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

eurospek said:


> You painted over that awesome Raw Works finish?


And he put a color he likes? Wow, what a ****ing idiot, right? 

Bike looks solid.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Some new shots of my Nomad! Added Atomlab Pimplite wheels with 2.35 Nevs. Renthal Bars, Thomson stem, 36 Float, Elixir CRs with Hope 203mm rotors,Black Ops platforms, Ti-coil...!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice.

Best, John


----------



## DigbyDog (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been running one all season and no problems what so ever....
I have heard folks with issues, but mine has been bomber.


----------



## justinhot996 (May 21, 2011)

bada** bike socalMX :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyLGM (Aug 1, 2011)

Picture of my new 2012 Zesty 314 (with a few upgrades) on the day I picked it up from the shop


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Few updates to my enduro since i last posted.

Renthal fatbars / 2012 reverb / Flows and new rubber.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Enduro! Renthal bar is quite popular!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Nice Enduro! Renthal bar is quite popular!


you have one of the trickest nomads in here, done up with bling just enough imo. :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks! Might improve soon if I can swing a carbon frame???


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

KrisKringle said:


> Mongoose Amplifier II 1995
> * Frame Size & Color: 16" Aluminum
> * Fork: Manitou EFC one of 200 released in 1995 for only Racer's
> * Brakes: Deore LX Cantilever Cartridge pads
> ...


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## judyklien (Nov 29, 2009)

wow.... your bike looks like a Mars rover! Smack some laser cannons on the bike and some DD chicks in hot pants - you will have car no. 1 in Death Race 3: The MTB slayer! hahaha


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

I like that bike!
AMP B3 clone...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Uhhhh, thread title "LETS SEE THOSE AM SETUPS!"


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

my bike isn't looking like an AM setup right now but I'm working on the upgrading of it. but heres a pic of it for now.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Tan colored sidewalls are definitely not All-Mountain.


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

eurospek said:


> Tan colored sidewalls are definitely not All-Mountain.


huh? my tires are all black. and I'm buying new Bontrager tires next week.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

eurospek said:


> Tan colored sidewalls are definitely not All-Mountain.


Those tires won the 1996 Atlanta first Olympic mountain bike race! How dare you?


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Deleted old post... got the new fork on and changed the pedals...
Short ride on it today... rides like on a cloud of air. Can't wait for it to either dry up or freeze so I can go fast down our short, root filled trails... So far real happy
2011 Commencal Supreme 6 VIP 
















Ignore the date on the pics...they were taken today in our 50deg day in January (near Chicago???)
Build List:
Frame- 2011 Commencal Supreme 6 L/XL
Fork- 2011 Marzocchi 66 Evo Ti 180mm
Headset- Crank Bros Cobalt/Stainless
Cranks- E Thirteen double with Blackspire Stinger and bash gaurd
Rear Derailleur- X9 10 speed
Front Derailleur- SLX double
Wheels- Stans Flow with WTB Super Duty hubs (12mm x 135 maxle rear)
Seat- Fizik Tundra
Seatpost- Sunline
Bars/ Stem- Sunline V3 50mm rise/ Thomson 70mm/0deg
Grips- ODI Steve Peaty
______________


----------



## Dizmark (Dec 2, 2011)

*RETURNED: Scott GENIUS LT on Hwy 17*

So, my new best friend Chris (from Santa Cruz mts) almost hit my bike on the entrance to 17 at San Tomas. He stopped, got out, risked life and limb, watched as another car RAN OVER my bike, then carried it off the pavement, placed it in his truck and took it home.

Then called Tread, the sticker was on it - then found me on CL, and came to meet me in Campbell. I offered him $200 - and he only took $100!!!!

Then a week later brought my new 300 lumen light back.

Truly a magnificent story and ending!

Happy New Year~
Dwight:thumbsup:


----------



## Dizmark (Dec 2, 2011)

*RETURNED: Scott GENIUS LT on Hwy 17*

Here are some pic's


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

rsullivan said:


> Deleted old post... got the new fork on and changed the pedals...
> Short ride on it today... rides like on a cloud of air. Can't wait for it to either dry up or freeze so I can go fast down our short, root filled trails... So far real happy
> 2011 Commencal Supreme 6 VIP


sweet bike, but technicaly clouds are water vapor.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

Dizmark said:


> So, my new best friend Chris (from Santa Cruz mts) almost hit my bike on the entrance to 17 at San Tomas.
> He stopped, got out, risked life and limb, watched as another car RAN OVER my bike, then carried it off the pavement, placed it in his truck and took it home.
> 
> Then called Tread, the sticker was on it - then found me on CL, and came to meet me in Campbell. I offered him $200 - and he only took $100!!!!
> ...


Great story! ... didn't seem to have too much damage; especially after being run over.


----------



## opiants (May 15, 2011)

Dizmark said:


> So, my new best friend Chris (from Santa Cruz mts) almost hit my bike on the entrance to 17 at San Tomas.
> He stopped, got out, risked life and limb, watched as another car RAN OVER my bike, then carried it off the pavement, placed it in his truck and took it home.
> 
> Then called Tread, the sticker was on it - then found me on CL, and came to meet me in Campbell. I offered him $200 - and he only took $100!!!!
> ...


Truly amazing! How did he find out? From your post here?


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*Turner 5 Spot*

Just built it up, waiting for the snow to melt.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

J273 said:


> ]


very nice! 
whats the weight on that?


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

b-kul said:


> sweet bike, but technicaly clouds are water vapor.


Yea i know but it was already posted and didnt feel like changing it. So i went and rode again


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

good choice


----------



## Bunzl (Jan 5, 2012)

That enduro is very nice indeed


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

Think i'm about finished now. I would like to throw a set of SIXC cranks on there, but the XTR's will do for now.










Nice & light too


----------



## jtrux (Nov 14, 2011)

I just bought a Cannondale Rize and it's definitely a more aggressive bike than my old set up but would it be considered AM?? It was between this and a Remedy but I ended up getting a better deal on this bike so I bought it.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Some pics from the first ride out with the HD in longer travel coil 170f + 160r guise. 
Every time I put a leg over the HD I am so impressed with its performance!!! :eekster: :thumbsup:



















*


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

-C- said:


> Think i'm about finished now. I would like to throw a set of SIXC cranks on there, but the XTR's will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I have a deal in the works for the same frame! Hope it goes through! Something about the side profile of that bike, everything just looks spot on!:thumbsup:


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks, i'm really pleased with it. I wanted one, but wasn't planning on buying as I had a bike I was happy with, but the right deal came along & here I am.

I was a bit worried at 160mm it would be too much bike for most of my trail riding, but i've found it's so light and pedals so well, it goes up better than my old 140mm bike did. Plus run a bit more sag & it works really well on the downs. Half tempted to sell my DH bike due to a lack of use, i'm pretty sure I wouldn't be much slower on this (if at all).


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

2008 Giant Reign X2

Stock except for

2011 Marzocchi 55 Rc3 Ti
Deity Black Label Bars
SDG Bel-air Saddle
E13 LG1 w/ 34t / 11-34 Cassette 
Tires are (r)Nevegal 2.35sticky (f)Nevegal 2.5sticky
ODI Lock-ons 
Easton Flat-Boy's

Taken with what is apparently a very crappy camera phone, I'll get better pictures when I find the charger for my camera.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

HelloMyNameIsSean said:


> 2008 Giant Reign X2
> 
> Stock except for
> ....
> ...


Did you see that scratch in there? jk, nice bike ..... a friend had one and was pretty happy with it.


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

stiingya said:


> very nice!
> whats the weight on that?


Thanks its 13.8kg or 30.6lb


----------



## Clozedeyez20 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow I love that white Santa Cruz with the blue accenting! Amazing! And the Enduro, sick!


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

starship303 said:


> Some pics from the first ride out with the HD in longer travel coil 170f + 160r guise.
> Every time I put a leg over the HD I am so impressed with its performance!!! :eekster: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Where's this pic been taken? :thumbsup:


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Jerome said:


> Where's this pic been taken? :thumbsup:


Taken at the DH/FR tracks at Oxford Falls, Sydney, Australia. Here is a vid of me from a while back hitting that same drop section (from the opposite angle):
Nicolai Helius ST @ Oxford Falls - YouTube

Cheers,
*


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've got 3 of them!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I've got 3 of them!


Let me guess, their "all mountain" because you ride them all over the mountain...

Next go post them in the down hill forum cause you can ride them down hill...

were all impressed with your genius, honest! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Trolls are cool!!!


----------



## Derelikt (Sep 14, 2010)

These bikes are all rad!


----------



## Derelikt (Sep 14, 2010)

I want to post my bike but I am new and need to make 10 posts first.


----------



## Derelikt (Sep 14, 2010)

Im new. This is my first post of my bike.

* Frame Size & Color: medium black nomad
* Fork: talas 36 160 rc2
* Brakes: avid juicy 7
* Cranks: e13 ss
* Front Derailleur: mrp lopes sl guide w/ renthal 34t ring
* Rear Derailleur: sram x9 10spd
* Pedals:azonic 420
* Stem: easton haven 50
* Handlebar: easton haven carbon
* Seatpost:maverick dropper
* Saddle: wtb pure v
* Bottom Bracket: e13
* Cassette: pg1070
* Headset: cane creek 110
* Grips: oury lock on
* Front Tire: wtb bronson tcs 2.3
* Front Rim: easton haven alloy
* Front Hub/Skewer: easton
* Rear Tire: wtb bronson 2.3 tcs 
* Rear Rim: easton haven alloy
* Rear Hub/Skewer: easton
* Weight 29.5


----------



## vtsingletrack (Nov 18, 2009)

Ibis Mojo Carbon

* Frame Size & Color: Medium - Nuclear Pesto
* Fork: Fox 36 Float RC2 160
* Brakes: Avid Elixir CR 185F 160R
* Cranks: RaceFace Atlas AM, Chris King BB, 36t and 24t rings
* Bashguard: Gamut P30, e.13 Heim 2 guide
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR 9spd
* Pedals: Crankbrothers Mallet 2
* Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
* Handlebar: Gravity Carbon 711mm
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V SLT
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Cane Creek IS110
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 3C 2.5
* Front Rim: Industry Nine All Mtn
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller II 2.4
* Rear Rim: Industry Nine All Mtn

* Weight: 30lbs 3 Oz


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

derelikt said:


> here it is! My dream has come true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fail


----------



## CycleKandy (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey guys, This is my first post and I wanted to start here. I'm thinking about getting the Transition Covert. What do you guys think about that?

Thanks,


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Google search reviews! Its a nice bike. You should also consider the Titus El Guapo. They are now only $999 brand new (not sure how much longer?)! Formerly $2,200, i think.


----------



## Dirty Harry Potter (Apr 12, 2011)

CycleKandy said:


> Hey guys, This is my first post and I wanted to start here. I'm thinking about getting the Transition Covert. What do you guys think about that?
> 
> Thanks,


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

CycleKandy said:


> Hey guys, This is my first post and I wanted to start here. I'm thinking about getting the Transition Covert. What do you guys think about that?
> 
> Thanks,


Coverts are sweet...do it. There are so many great AM bikes out right now its hard to go wrong. There's so much hype over suspension designs. Anti-squat, efficiency, this, that, the other thing...just ride what feels comfortable and something that makes you smile. Try demoing a few bikes if you can...



socalMX said:


> Google search reviews! Its a nice bike. You should also consider the Titus El Guapo. They are now only $999 brand new (not sure how much longer?)! Formerly $2,200, i think.


I was literally about to pull the trigger on a Guapo frame...til I scooped this baby up last night...complete bike for less than the $999 guap frame...got some shimano and transition goodies going on ASAP. Also...stickers are coming off (I dont go fast enough to justify having flames )


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Dam, good find! YES ditch the hotwheels stickers! Get a better side shot outside when cleaned up!


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

*Frame Size & Color: Medium blue Nomad
* Fork: Fox Talas Rc2
* Brakes: Juicy 7 and carbon
* Cranks: Stylos 
* Front Derailleur: XTR
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XO
* Pedals: Azonic 420 with syncros pins
* Stem: Easton Vice
* Handlebar: Polished Sunline V1 
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Silverado?
* Cassette: SRAM PPG990? (the one with the red spider)
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Maxis Minion Dhf 2.5 Exo tubless
* Rims: DT Swiss 5.1
* Hubs: Swiss 240
* Rear Tire: Maxis High roller 2.5 tubless
* Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 w/ New Belgium valve caps

I love this bike. It will take me up and down anything. I'm planing on changing the stem to a lighter one and I've been wanting to get a smaller lighter bash guard. Oh, and of course an adjustable seat post. Coming soon.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, and the big fox sticker on the left leg is still going to come off. Just didn't have enough time last night.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

62kona said:


> Oh, and the big fox sticker on the left leg is still going to come off. Just didn't have enough time last night.


Makes me miss my first Nomad...You should just order a new decal kit from Fox! Looks too plain without!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

starship303 said:


> Taken at the DH/FR tracks at Oxford Falls, Sydney, Australia. Here is a vid of me from a while back hitting that same drop section (from the opposite angle):
> Nicolai Helius ST @ Oxford Falls - YouTube
> 
> Cheers,
> *


Nice drops... beautiful place - a bit far from me, in Northern Canada, though...


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Dam, good find! YES ditch the hotwheels stickers! Get a better side shot outside when cleaned up!


 Can do!

So pumped right now!

Mind all the crap surrounding the bike...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool... Some new pedals and a lower rise bar!!!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Did the previous owner just never cleaned her? That's some serious filth. Did you check for any injuries to her bones? I hope she lasts you many riding miles!


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Cool... Some new pedals and a lower rise bar!!!


The pedals are 5 years old and I have a weird love for them. I've tried many other pedals and these ones are my faves. IDK why. I also have a disproportionate body so the riser bars help. Maybe i'll just get something more trick looking.


Blksocks said:


> Did the previous owner just never cleaned her? That's some serious filth. Did you check for any injuries to her bones? I hope she lasts you many riding miles!


 Wheels are 4 years old. This is the 4th bike they've been on. Transition wheels may not be light or boutique, but they sure are quality. The frame and fork are brand new. Shes gonna last a looong time.


----------



## rhyko (Nov 10, 2008)

What are the rules that make it an AM set up as apposed to a Trail bike set up?
One mans trail bike is another mans AM bike, I am guessing an AM bike is built to descend and climb back up as apposed to a trail bike which is designed to climb yet deal with descents.


Some sweeeet bike on here, but way too many long stems, anything over 80mm is just not acceptable lol !


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

rhyko said:


> What are the rules that make it an AM set up as apposed to a Trail bike set up?


XC riders have a 2 inch pp. Trail riders have a 3 inch pp. AM riders have a 8 inch pp. FR/DH riders have a 8 1/2 inch pp. At least that's what I gather when reading people's explanation between each category. :skep:

OH! Rules! Wooooo.... If you use flat bars, you're a ****ing idiot. At least that's what I gather when reading people's explanation for rules when riding AM...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

To me, anything with at least a 160mm fork is AM. The SB66 with a 150 being an exception, if I had one, it would def have a 160. So a 6" travel bike, AM, anything under is XC/trail... As far as stems, I agree, 65mm max for AM, I run probably the most popular AM length at 50mm. To each his own though!


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I've posted this on the HD forum but I figure I might as well share it here.
This is Heidi, my HD.

It's a shame I only get to ride her once every 4 months what with being in college and all. This is why I'm considering selling her, much to my regret. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm


----------



## MTB-fanatic (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice Ellsworth... right in front of the Freewheel store. what trail is that in the second pic? Murphy?


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

SadikOne1 said:


> Hey guys, I've posted this on the HD forum but I figure I might as well share it here.
> This is Heidi, my HD.
> 
> It's a shame I only get to ride her once every 4 months what with being in college and all. This is why I'm considering selling her, much to my regret. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm


:nono:

Ok...I'm going to give you a little tough love. You would be a dumbass to sell that thing. That is easily one of the most pimped out HD's I have ever seen. Ever heard of "everything in moderation"? Less school and more biking brother...not trying to be a dick...just been there, done that. Go have fun while you're young...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Strange crankset configuration on that HD.. no chain retention and the chainline must be off.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mrniceguy42 said:


> :nono:
> 
> Ok...I'm going to give you a little tough love. You would be a dumbass to sell that thing. That is easily one of the most pimped out HD's I have ever seen. Ever heard of "everything in moderation"? Less school and more biking brother...not trying to be a dick...just been there, done that. Go have fun while you're young...


How about the parents don't let him/her take it to school with them and like many students, only home every 4 months??? (I wouldn't take it to school, may as well just go leave it on a street corner as fast as it would disappear),


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

stiingya said:


> How about the parents don't let him/her take it to school with them and like many students, only home every 4 months??? (I wouldn't take it to school, may as well just go leave it on a street corner as fast as it would disappear),


I agree with this...but selling it is another story. Thats like he wont have the option to ride it ever. Sorry to be a dick, just that bike is just beautiful...dont sell it!


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

mrniceguy42 said:


> :nono:
> 
> Ok...I'm going to give you a little tough love. You would be a dumbass to sell that thing. That is easily one of the most pimped out HD's I have ever seen. Ever heard of "everything in moderation"? Less school and more biking brother...not trying to be a dick...just been there, done that. Go have fun while you're young...


No worries on the tough love, I'm not exactly happy either but then again, I'm only considering. I never said I would but thank you on the comments, Heidi appreciates them



J. Random Psycho said:


> Strange crankset configuration on that HD.. no chain retention and the chainline must be off.


The chainline is fine. The bashguard is bolted from behind the middle ring. Haven't had a problem and chain seldom falls.



stiingya said:


> How about the parents don't let him/her take it to school with them and like many students, only home every 4 months??? (I wouldn't take it to school, may as well just go leave it on a street corner as fast as it would disappear),


I'm not a kid where my parents would dictate that. I pieced this bike myself after working very hard, ergo, what I do with it is (thankfully) not my folk's choice. Took up to college, but ended up bringing it home. Was too paranoid hahahah



mrniceguy42 said:


> I agree with this...but selling it is another story. Thats like he wont have the option to ride it ever. Sorry to be a dick, just that bike is just beautiful...dont sell it!


It wouldn't be ideal yes, but I also don't want it sitting around lookin' pretty when someone out there could be giving her the beating I can't right now.

then again, only time will tell and maybe one of you guys will be the next owner of my steed. Or maybe (most plausibly) not mwahahaha >=]

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

O.k, dude, enough with the Heidi thing, your creeping me out!!!


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha my little niece gave it that name and it sort of stuck. She has a habit of naming everything. But I digress; this is a thread about bikes after all


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

SadikOne1 said:


> Haha my little niece gave it that name and it sort of stuck. She has a habit of naming everything. But I digress; this is a thread about bikes after all


... Heidi ... dig it. Some folks name their cars or guitars ... others bikes. 
For myself, I've got; "Little Yellow Climbs a Lot" and "Fear the Reaper Blue Oyster Cult". However I just call them "the yellow bike" and "the blue bike".


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

SadikOne1 said:


> It wouldn't be ideal yes, but I also don't want it sitting around lookin' pretty when someone out there could be giving her the beating I can't right now.
> 
> then again, only time will tell and maybe one of you guys will be the next owner of my steed. Or maybe (most plausibly) not mwahahaha >=]
> 
> :thumbsup:


That is totally understandable. No point in having a bike (a gorgeous one at that) that is just going to collect dust. Again...sorry for the drunk dick post before. Maybe something will change in your life and you can go on to beat the shet out of your Heidi...:thumbsup:


----------



## rhyko (Nov 10, 2008)

Blksocks said:


> XC riders have a 2 inch pp. Trail riders have a 3 inch pp. AM riders have a 8 inch pp. FR/DH riders have a 8 1/2 inch pp. At least that's what I gather when reading people's explanation between each category. :skep:
> 
> OH! Rules! Wooooo.... If you use flat bars, you're a ****ing idiot. At least that's what I gather when reading people's explanation for rules when riding AM...


its all marketing really, like i said one mans trail bike is another mans XC or anothers AM bike. i have no idea what PP is?:madman:
I was just curious to know what people class as an AM bike, there is so little difference between an AM and Trail bike, my DH buddies just call them all xc bikes lol
I think of an AM bike as something you could do the mega avalanche on, this also happens to be the bike i ride XC and Dh and trails on.:thumbsup:
long stems suck, please do not call it an AM bike if it has a long stem!:nono:


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

rhyko said:


> i have no idea what PP is?:madman:


... guessing it's the same as a dickfer.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

rhyko said:


> its all marketing really, like i said one mans trail bike is another mans XC or anothers AM bike. i have no idea what PP is?:madman:
> I was just curious to know what people class as an AM bike, there is so little difference between an AM and Trail bike, my DH buddies just call them all xc bikes lol
> I think of an AM bike as something you could do the mega avalanche on, this also happens to be the bike i ride XC and Dh and trails on.:thumbsup:
> long stems suck, please do not call it an AM bike if it has a long stem!:nono:


I was just teasing the whole categorizing thing, but, yea... pp = penis.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*2008 Kona Dawgma*

2008 Kona Dawgma
Easton EA 70 Monkey Bars
Sram X7 2x crankset 29/36
Sram PG990 cassette
Sram X0 rear DR
Chris King Nothreadset
Maxxis Advantage 2.25(rear)
Maxxis Minion Exo 3c 2.5(front)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

SadikOne1 said:


> Hey guys, I've posted this on the HD forum but I figure I might as well share it here.
> This is Heidi, my HD.
> 
> It's a shame I only get to ride her once every 4 months what with being in college and all. This is why I'm considering selling her, much to my regret. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm


Did you put it in the classifieds here?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

rhyko said:


> its all marketing really, like i said one mans trail bike is another mans XC or anothers AM bike. i have no idea what PP is?:madman:
> I was just curious to know what people class as an AM bike, there is so little difference between an AM and Trail bike, my DH buddies just call them all xc bikes lol
> I think of an AM bike as something you could do the mega avalanche on, this also happens to be the bike i ride XC and Dh and trails on.:thumbsup:
> long stems suck, please do not call it an AM bike if it has a long stem!:nono:


You should take your bike in to the shop and ask them what size your pp is...  jkn

If it's all just marketing than why don't Mega Av racers stick to DH bikes like they started with? (Answer, because all things being equal they'd loose to the guy on the AM bike next to em due to the climbing and distances being riden) I agree there is allot of overlap and there is room for opinion. But it's more than just hype.

Over the years there have been tons of instances of overlap between FR bikes and DH bikes. But I can't say I've ever heard someone complain that FR bikes are just marketing hype...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

chadalex78 said:


> 2008 Kona Dawgma
> Easton EA 70 Monkey Bars
> Sram X7 2x crankset 29/36
> Sram PG990 cassette
> ...


Sweet, Kona! Love seeing them.


----------



## XCProMD (Jun 14, 2010)

*Nox FR 6.5*

Nox FR 6.5 frame.
Shock:Manitou Evolver ISX6 
Fork: Lyric RC2
F Hub: Hope Evo2 20mm
RHub: BCB Rolling Stones Prototype
Spokes: DT Competition, alu nipples 14mm brake side, 12mm non brake side
Rims: No Tubes ZTR Crest 32H
Tires: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Evo
Brakes: Hygia Elite with Hygia Aspire (24mm piston) front caliper.
Rotors: BCB Vinyl
Crankset: Lightning
Chainrings: Blackspire 22-38
Pedals: Xpedo Face Off XMX18AC
Chain: KCNC Gold 10S
Chain Retention Device: BCB Prototype
Cassette: Shimano XT 10s 11-34
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2/BCB cage
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2
Shifters: BCB Rollìa Prototype
Seatpost: ICE Lift 
Saddle: Tioga Spider
Stem: Syntace Superforce
Handlebar: Syntace Vector Carbon 740
Headst: Acros


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Mean lookin bike! Can we see a better side profile, up close with no light distortion! Love the color!


----------



## gs46 (Dec 5, 2010)

*FUJI REVEAL 3.0 :thumbsup:

*A6-SL alloy w/ semi-integrated tapered headset w/ 1 1/2" lower bearing, hydroformed top and down tube, water bottle mount 
REAR TRIANGLE A6-SL alloy w/ low leverage suspended rockers, FSR 140mm travel, cold forged dropout w/ CNC'D disc mount and replaceable hanger, sealed bearing pivots 
FORK RockShox Sektor R w/ U-turn, tapered alloy steerer w/ 15mm thru axle, 140mm travel 
REAR SHOCK RockShox Ario RL 
CRANKSET Shimano Deore Hollow Tech, 24/32/42T 
BOTTOM BRACKET Shimano Press-Fit 
PEDALS N/A 
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Deore, 34.9mm 
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano SLX SGS direct mount top normal, 9-speed 
SHIFTERS Shimano Deore Rapid Fire, 27-speed 
CASSETTE Shimano HG 61, 11-34T 9-speed 
CHAIN KMC, 9-speed 
WHEELSET Fuji custom 32H mountain hubs, Alex double wall rims 
TIRES Continental Mountain King, 26x2.2" or Hutchinson Toro 26x2.35" 
BRAKE SET Tektro Auriga Pro hydraulic disc, 203/180mm rotor 
BRAKE LEVERS Tektro Auriga Pro hydraulic disc 
HEADSET Oval 1 1/8-1 1/2" semi-integrated, 30mm spacers 
HANDLEBAR Oval M200 alloy riser bar, 15mm rise, 9Â° sweep, 31.8mm, 680mm wide 
STEM Oval M200 alloy reverse bolt technology, 31.8mm 
TAPE/GRIP Fuji dual density kraton 
SADDLE Oval M200 w/ CrMo rails 
SEAT POST Oval M200, 31.6x350mm 
WEIGHT 13.37 / 29.45


----------



## rhyko (Nov 10, 2008)

stiingya said:


> You should take your bike in to the shop and ask them what size your pp is...  jkn
> 
> If it's all just marketing than why don't Mega Av racers stick to DH bikes like they started with? (Answer, because all things being equal they'd loose to the guy on the AM bike next to em due to the climbing and distances being riden) I agree there is allot of overlap and there is room for opinion. But it's more than just hype.
> 
> Over the years there have been tons of instances of overlap between FR bikes and DH bikes. But I can't say I've ever heard someone complain that FR bikes are just marketing hype...


Not saying free ride bikes are Hype, i meant that AM bikes seemed to pop up into the spotlight even though they already existed really, every time companies seem to want to boost sales they come up with a new type of bike. There is not much difference between an AM bike and a trail bike. Round my way if it is not a DH/FR bike its an xc bike 

A lot of people ride DH bikes in the Mega, im betting most of the top 20 used a DH bike in qualifying, but they are too heavy and slow up the climbs for the main event. I think you mis understood what i meant.

I think my issue is that bike categories is a totally grey area, like you say a lot of over lap.
Personally i like my bike with a 67 degree head angle, 160 mm forks, 50- 80 mm stem, 2.2 - 2.35 tyres and everything else as light as possible. I am guessing this would be an AM bike, but can also be ridden on a DH track, a trail centre or XC. 
If i use Orange bikes vs Giant for example, they class the five as a trail bike, to me this is an AM bike, and the Reign is an AM bike? to me they are two bikes that should be used for the same thing, ok the Reign has a little more travel, but the five is slacker. Amusingly the Reign X is also classed as an Am bike.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I consider my bike FR...


...I ride, well, freely!


----------



## Not It (Jan 5, 2012)

gs46 said:


> FUJI REVEAL 3.0 :thumbsup:


sick bro, i just got that bike myself!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

rhyko said:


> Not saying free ride bikes are Hype, i meant that AM bikes seemed to pop up into the spotlight even though they already existed really, every time companies seem to want to boost sales they come up with a new type of bike. There is not much difference between an AM bike and a trail bike. Round my way if it is not a DH/FR bike its an xc bike
> 
> A lot of people ride DH bikes in the Mega, im betting most of the top 20 used a DH bike in qualifying, but they are too heavy and slow up the climbs for the main event. I think you mis understood what i meant.
> 
> ...


I know your not saying FR is hype. It was just an example. Like slopestyle, 4 cross, dirt jump = lots of overlap. But that doesn't make any of the categories just marketing hype. (Actually, I have to retract my statement about FR from before. People did have a huge problem with the word Freeride back in the day... just doesn't seem like they do now. Perhaps AM just took it's place?)

I'd take that bet on the Mega, it depends on the race, but look at the starting grid and count how many dual crowns you see. Not many! But again I was just making a point. You started your earlier comments with saying AM is just marketing, but then you point to a race where an AM bike is usually what the winners are riding...? I.E. that's not just marketing, that's a specific type of bike excelling at a specific use, which is~ how you define a category which is what AM is.

You certainly don't see the Mega field full of Stumpjumpers, Fuel EX's, and TranceX's. But you do see Enduro's, Scratch's, ReignX's, etc. (well actually you see a bunch of Commencials and stuff cause their mostly in EU!  ) There may not be much difference between some trail and AM bikes. But think about hitting those descents on a 69.5 HA Trance compared to a 67 HA Reign X. Those few degrees become pretty important...

Anyway, how can you say an AM bike = "67 degree head angle, 160 mm forks, 50- 80 mm stem, 2.2 - 2.35 tyres". But you also say it already existed? The only thing close to that before AM was a heavy non pedal friendly FR or DH bike??? (do you mean it existed because people would put longer forks and stronger parts, bigger tires on their trail bikes before you could buy such a thing?)

Suspension era Trail bikes were mostly either XC bikes with more travel, or just cheaper/heavier XC bikes. (I say XC bike mostly because they used that geo for a LONG time!) FR bikes at the time climbed horribly and were very heavy. When these two types of bike converged with new shock tec, and lighter/stronger parts using FR geo we eventually got AM you could buy in a store.

The Specialized marketing department didn't just call the Enduro an AM bike to sell it. The Enduro was ahead of it's time, (among others), in developing a new category of mountain bikes. And even then it was several years before it made it's way from essentially an even longer travel trail bike to what can really be called an AM bike.

"Who" says the Orange 5 is just a trail bike? Not Orange, cause you can buy it trail or AM. Like Santa Cruz, their business model uses the same frame for more than one type of bike. Whereas Giant builds a different bike for each niche. (interesting, the Trance originally was a 4" trail bike, then they did the TranceX as a 5" trail bike, and in the US at least they don't even sell the Trance anymore, course their XC race bike now has 4") Giant makes as many different bikes as the market demands. And it's not like an Orange 5 with a 160 is that far from an Orange patriot 160.

Just making conversation here, no ill intent and I'm sure someone will yell at me soon since this thread is for bike pics... So someone post more bike pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> I consider my bike FR...
> 
> ...I ride, well, freely!


AHA! See, my comments about nobody having an issue with FR were wrong... :thumbsup:

Remember when Cannondale tried to hold the trademark? = Fro-riders!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

stiingya said:


> (interesting, the Trance originally was a 4" trail bike, then they did the TranceX as a 5" trail bike, and in the US at least they don't even sell the Trance anymore, course their XC race bike now has 4")


Sadly, the original Trance has been discontinued the year they started Trance X and the new design Trance. Otherwise I would have been riding one now.. it was a tough and versatile frame, not entirely unlike the Blur 4X.


----------



## rhyko (Nov 10, 2008)

*ok*



stiingya said:


> I know your not saying FR is hype. It was just an example. Like slopestyle, 4 cross, dirt jump = lots of overlap. But that doesn't make any of the categories just marketing hype. (Actually, I have to retract my statement about FR from before. People did have a huge problem with the word Freeride back in the day... just doesn't seem like they do now. Perhaps AM just took it's place?)
> 
> I'd take that bet on the Mega, it depends on the race, but look at the starting grid and count how many dual crowns you see. Not many! But again I was just making a point. You started your earlier comments with saying AM is just marketing, but then you point to a race where an AM bike is usually what the winners are riding...? I.E. that's not just marketing, that's a specific type of bike excelling at a specific use, which is~ how you define a category which is what AM is.
> 
> ...


This may sound odd LoL, but i think you make a good point!
Giant have developed AM bikes rather lazilly:
when Giant first brought out the Reign it had a 69.5 degree head angle with 6" of rear travel. Then they then decided to call it an AM bike and only changed the HA to 69 degrees, in fact it was not until 2009 Giant Realised the head angle was totally wrong and changed it to 68 deg. I think Giant jumped on the bandwagon rather than initially designing an AM bike they basically added more travel to a trance and called it an AM bike. The Reign seems to over lap the Trance X and Reign X, as they have made the Reign X much lighter and more of an AM bike now and yet the Trance X is similar in travel to the Reign. 
Anyway enough about Giant

All i am getting at and would like to know:
What came first AM bikes, or the term AM?

This page led me down the wrong path:

Definition of All Mountain- The Mountain Bike Category Known as All Mountain

Sorry to drone on but can some-one please enlighten me on the history of the AM bike? i would also love to know what was the 1st AM bike and who coined the term AM?
I am not trying to pick an argument, i genuinely would like to know these things.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> Also Known As: Trailbike
> Alternate Spellings: All-Mountain


This made me laugh.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

rhyko said:


> All i am getting at and would like to know:
> What came first AM bikes, or the term AM?


The way I remember it, as suspension technology started to improve and suspension designs got dialed in the suspension travel started to increase. The first bike I remember standing out was the 575 (~2004), though there must have been others. That bike seems to really push the concept of using a long (by the then current standards) travel bike for more than just DH riding. Naturally, companies and people needed something to call these bikes and most companies started calling them trail bikes. I can't say who or when the first reference to "all mountain" was, but I can assure you it was a brilliant marketing strategy because that's all everyone talks about these days. When I first saw the term, it was considered a step between trail riding and free riding with trail riding being the type of riding most consider AM to be now.

These days, if you're not racing then you're apparently riding all mountain; a meaningless and vague marketing term which (as you can see) has little to do with a bike or a rider style and more to do with what everyone wants to call themselves so they sound cool when recalling stories during apres.


----------



## wee_ry (Sep 8, 2007)

*My AM rig*

Dont see many Orange bikes on here so thought I would post my Five AM build


----------



## Eacook1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just picked up this Jekyll last month after being away form biking for some time.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Eacook1 said:


> I just picked up this Jekyll last month after being away form biking for some time.


Dude thats a nice welcome back to biking bike!!!!


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

wee_ry said:


> dont see many orange bikes on here so thought i would post my five am build


sick!


----------



## Eacook1 (Jan 2, 2012)

mojojojoaf said:


> Dude thats a nice welcome back to biking bike!!!!


Thanks. Yeah I never thought I would have ended up with this bike. My awesome wife surprised me for Christmas. Of course the guys at the LBS new that was the bike I wanted and they hooked her up.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

yogreg said:


> * Frame Size & Color Iron Horse MKIII Team 19"
> * Fork: 05 Pike Coil
> * Brakes: Hayes 9 w/carbon levers
> * Cranks: shimano XT w/ E13 32 bash
> ...


what kinda seat is that?...... wtb what? looks comfy.. I have a speed V that needs replacing.


----------



## level-4 (Mar 2, 2009)

here are a few shots of my Pivot Firebird. Took these on vacation in AZ.
built up with SRAM X0 9spd
Easton carbon Wheels
Noir carbon cranks


----------



## GnarHammer (Feb 27, 2010)

*dixon*


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

level-4 said:


> here are a few shots of my Pivot Firebird. Took these on vacation in AZ.
> built up with SRAM X0 9spd
> Easton carbon Wheels
> Noir carbon cranks


beauty! total ripper 

I love pivots, can you share your thoughts on the DW link during downhills?


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

*wee_ry*
super sweet color scheme


----------



## WC-rider (Jan 3, 2012)

Eacook1 said:


> I just picked up this Jekyll last month after being away form biking for some time.


Nice.. How does she ride?? I was going to pick that up but change my mind back to the Santa Cruz Heckler.


----------



## Eacook1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Eacook1 said:


> I just picked up this Jekyll last month after being away form biking for some time.





WC-rider said:


> Nice.. How does she ride?? I was going to pick that up but change my mind back to the Santa Cruz Heckler.


This thing rides great I have absolutely no complaints. I have been able to climb everything I could climb on my old Super V plus a couple hills I never could make. Downhill is absolutely no comparison. This thing handles great and soaks up everything I point it at. Granted I came off a very old bike so I imagine any bike I would have bought would feel great.

I looked at the Heckler too. Honestly I relied a lot on my LBS because I have been out of bikeing for so long.


----------



## Xterraman1 (Dec 10, 2011)

d.n.s said:


> *wee_ry*
> super sweet color scheme


Agreed!


----------



## level-4 (Mar 2, 2009)

Joel RW said:


> beauty! total ripper
> 
> I love pivots, can you share your thoughts on the DW link during downhills?


the DW link for me is super plush during downhills. the great thing about the firebird is it climbs well to.


----------



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

Finally got my new Nomad! Still waiting for some lock-on grips and a new crankset. Flat pedals to come as well.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sick Nomad! How do you like the dropper? Check out mine on page 199, I opted for a coil out back!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The Liteville is finally finished.










Frame: Liteville 301 matt light blue powdercoat 140mm travel
Fork: Rock Shox Revelation WC
Wheels: Shimano XTR Trail
Brakes: Shimano XT 180mm
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR e-type
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR Trail
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
Cranks: Shimano XTR Trail 26/38
Chain: Shimano XTR
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
Pedals: Time Alium (ATAC XS coming soon, hopefully)
Tyres: Maxxis Ardent 2.25" UST front, Kenda SB8 2.1"UST rear
Stem: Easton Haven
Handlebars: Easton Haven alloy
Grips: Troy Lee Designs (chainging to Oury soon)
Seat Post: Syntace P6
Seat: SDG To Fly
Headset: Syntace Superspin
Extras: Syntace chain guide, Syntace rear derailleur bash protector, Elite bottle cage to be fitted soon.


----------



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Sick Nomad! How do you like the dropper? Check out mine on page 199, I opted for a coil out back!


Cool Nomad you have too! I like the color co-ordination on it. I hope I could find some ano red flat pedals but am thinking of the Tioga mt-zeros right now in white. I opted for the RP23 just to see how it works. Will update to the RWC needle bearings at some point since I've heard good things about those. If I after that still want more sensitivity I'll go coil too and forget about the weight gain.

The i950r has treated me well. I've had it since last spring and ran it on my Stumpjumper before. It's worked flawlessly except for the cable getting mud and water in it shot up from the rear wheel. I just replaced the cable now and it's working perfectly again!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The Liteville is finally finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a frame. :thumbsup: Best one in here.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

More XC than AM though!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

socalMX said:


> More XC than AM though!


By the way the rear shock is designed?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Second German-designed frame in a row to have chainstay-mounted chain guide.. they must be up to something?


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

It's an extremely old design though. Crud and others had it in the mid '90s.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

xx Hedgehog xx said:


> Cool Nomad you have too! I like the color co-ordination on it. I hope I could find some ano red flat pedals but am thinking of the Tioga mt-zeros right now in white. I opted for the RP23 just to see how it works. Will update to the RWC needle bearings at some point since I've heard good things about those. If I after that still want more sensitivity I'll go coil too and forget about the weight gain.
> 
> The i950r has treated me well. I've had it since last spring and ran it on my Stumpjumper before. It's worked flawlessly except for the cable getting mud and water in it shot up from the rear wheel. I just replaced the cable now and it's working perfectly again!


The RWC needle bearings were used on mine as well. ONLY on the bottom mount, save your $30+ on the upper as it hardly even moves. In all honesty I did not notice one bit of a difference, maybe because I already have coil??? They will last longer though. As for the pedals, red would look really good. I would look at the Straitline AMPs or the new HT AE1s...


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)




----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Orange and grey do well together..


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Second German-designed frame in a row to have chainstay-mounted chain guide.. they must be up to something?


I dig it!
I wonder if they work as well or better than the ISCG tab-mounted type...I've always been bummed on the backplate of my e13 DRS rotating slightly on impacts going up ledges and such.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

socalMX said:


> More XC than AM though!


I've still got the Firebird if that helps. 



J. Random Psycho said:


> Second German-designed frame in a row to have chainstay-mounted chain guide.. they must be up to something?


What is the other one?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What is the other one?


This Nox FR here.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've still got the Firebird if that helps.
> 
> What is the other one?


when you got some time on the Liteville would be super interesting to hear a comparison between those two different suspension designs! :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> By the way the rear shock is designed?


damn, a red chiclet, you have been pissin some people off.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

b-kul said:


> damn, a red chiclet, you have been pissin some people off.


I can't help it if I give an opinion and some turkey takes it to heart. Although... I'm the one having the last laugh. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

what red chicklet ?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

highdelll said:


> what red chicklet ?


 :cryin:


----------



## WC-rider (Jan 3, 2012)

*New 2012 Santa Cruz Heckler*

She is a beast on the trails...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

All black look rocks.. I'd go for shorter stem and remove red decals (and rim decals).


----------



## rhyko (Nov 10, 2008)

*Lapierre Spicy*

Took out my new ride for the 1st time today, cant believe how much stiffer she is than my previous bikes.
spec:
Lapierre Spicy frame 2010
Fox RC2 36 floats
Hollowtech 2 chainset (SLX), double with bash (have not fitted yet ran 32t single ring today)
Hope pro front hub with wtb dual duty rim
NS bikes 10mm bolt on with WTB dual duty rim (Dram DH cassette to be fitted for next ride)
Maxxis Minion 60 a single ply tyres
Wellgo MG1 pedals
SLX brakes (200mm front 180mm rear) 
SLX shadow rear mech
Sunline V1 bars
Husselfelt 65mm stem 
Rider-big grin riding this thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## rhyko (Nov 10, 2008)

Took out my new ride for the 1st time today, cant believe how much stiffer she is than my previous bikes.
spec:
Lapierre Spicy frame 2010
Fox RC2 36 floats
Hollowtech 2 chainset (SLX), double with bash (have not fitted yet ran 32t single ring today)
Hope pro front hub with wtb dual duty rim
NS bikes 10mm bolt on with WTB dual duty rim (Dram DH cassette to be fitted for next ride)
Maxxis Minion 60 a single ply tyres
Wellgo MG1 pedals
SLX brakes (200mm front 180mm rear)
SLX shadow rear mech
Sunline V1 bars
Husselfelt 65mm stem
Rider-big grin riding this thing!


----------



## level-4 (Mar 2, 2009)

here are my all mountain rigs + my park bike. Niner WFO & Pivot Firebird


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that wfo is sick!


----------



## racer_46 (Jul 6, 2009)

*My Redemption*

Alright I've had my Felt Redemption for a little over two years now and I just gave it a mild makeover so I guess its time to post it up here.

* Frame Size & Color: Smokey Nickel 08 Felt Redmption L
* Fork: Domain 302 U-Turn with extra firm spring
* Brakes: Stock Juicy 3's 203 & 185
* Cranks: Stock Truvative Firex with BBG Guard and 22 & 34 Blackspire rings
* Front Derailleur: SLX M667
* Rear Derailleur: XT M772 GS
* Pedals: SLX Trail 
* Stem: Stock Felt 80mm (I think)
* Handlebar: FSA Gravity Light
* Seatpost: KS i950 
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air 
* Bottom Bracket: Stock Truvativ
* Cassette: Red PG 990 11-32
* Headset: Stock FSA somthing
* Grips: ESI racers edge
* Front Tire: Kenda 2.35 DTC Nevegal
* Front Rim: WTB Dual Duty FR
* Front Hub/Skewer: Stock
* Rear Tire: Kenda 2.35 DTC Nevegal
* Rear Rim: WTB Dual Duty FR
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Stock Shimano M475
* Weight: I believe it is around 35.5-36lbs

Sometime in the future I would like to throw on some Hope/Flow wheels and a Lyrik fork


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

level-4 said:


> here are my all mountain rigs + my park bike. Niner WFO & Pivot Firebird


2 sets of haven carbons? ****, why cheap out on the yeti? it deserves kashima and carbon.


----------



## CRFed_surfer (Mar 23, 2011)

level-4 love the murdered out collection!!


----------



## level-4 (Mar 2, 2009)

saturnine said:


> 2 sets of haven carbons? ****, why cheap out on the yeti? it deserves kashima and carbon.


LOL, good eye. Well i picked up the DJ used last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skippy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

First post This thing started life as a 2011 Reign but somehow over the last 3 months became what you see here. By far the most fun I've ever had on 2 wheels
Just realised i can't post pics well for now you're just going to have to imagine it. If one of the mods could waive the 10 post rule I'll get the pics up. 
Frame: 2011 Yeti ASR 7
Shock: 2011 Rp23
Fork: 2012 Fox Talas 36 160 Fit RLC
Wheels: 2012 Crossmax SX
Brakes: 2012 XT trail
Cassette: 11/34
Chain: XT
Cranks: XT 28-40
Pedals: Time Atac Platform
Shifter: XT 2x10
Front Der: XT
Rear Der: XT
Grips: Ruffian
Handlebars: Race Face (White and Black Answers on their way)
Stems: Thomson 50mm
Headset: King
Saddle: Fizik Gobi
Seatpost: KS Supernatural 150mm or Thomson
Tyres: Ardent 2.4 F Minion DHF 2.35 R (Prob going to 2.4 UST Rubber Queens)


----------



## Dango Dog (Apr 26, 2005)

level-4 said:


> here are my all mountain rigs + my park bike. Niner WFO & Pivot Firebird


I have serious bike envy! Wow!


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

*I just want to start a thread*

Im new at mtbr and i want to start a thread about a trek fuel ex9.8 : all mountain or xc?? But it's taking me ages to find out how to do that!! I dont get it


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

that wfo is amazing.. we need more pics!


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Magic marcel said:


> Im new at mtbr and i want to start a thread about a trek fuel ex9.8 : all mountain or xc?? But it's taking me ages to find out how to do that!! I dont get it


There are multiple ' READ THIS FIRST ' links around every thread, and a nice handy 'search' button at the top of every page. This will not only help you figure out how to use forums, but can help you find answers to your questions that people most likely have already asked.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Decided to go with some flats after many years. Blackspire sub 4's. Having fun.


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

:eekster:

I've always been a sucker for runes and that is a really nice example.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

My Santa Cruz Nickel has handled everything I've thrown at it....


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

darkslide18 said:


> Decided to go with some flats after many years. Blackspire sub 4's. Having fun.


I guess the XM show pays you well enough to afford a nice bike, eh James?


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

That Spec is def not AM! There is a double C section in the DH thread!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

socalMX said:


> That Spec is def not AM! There is a double C section in the DH thread!


You think the orange Spec is a DH bike?


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

socalMX said:


> That Spec is def not AM! There is a double C section in the DH thread!


Incorrect...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jeepnut22 said:


> Incorrect...


+1 on that ^


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sarcasm!!! I always thought the Enduro looks horrid with that fork!


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

The AFR sucks, but that e150 fork is great. Solid, stiff and handles everything I have thrown at it...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Sarcasm!!! I always thought the Enduro looks horrid with that fork!


I don't buy into your sarcasm.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> I don't buy into your sarcasm.


Yeah, that was a sorry excuse for trying to save his hairy zass.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

The confusing part about the orange Specialized bike, for me, is that there are a number of parts on there that one would usually buy only when weight savings is factored into the expansion of the budget. It's confusing because there is a dual crown fork on it, which is inherently heavier than a number of single crown forks. I'm yet to ride any all-mountain that's needed dual crown, so in that sense-I have to wonder what Specialized/the owner of said bike is going with that build.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

its a light dual crown. basically a trail version. it was an experiment for spec.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ehigh said:


> The confusing part about the orange Specialized bike, for me, is that there are a number of parts on there that one would usually buy only when weight savings is factored into the expansion of the budget. It's confusing because there is a dual crown fork on it, which is inherently heavier than a number of single crown forks. I'm yet to ride any all-mountain that's needed dual crown, so in that sense-I have to wonder what Specialized/the owner of said bike is going with that build.


but it is a 4.8lb dual crown fork. so it weighs roughly the same as a single crown of the same travel and you get the added stiffness of dual crown and 25mm axle. not that i'm promoting its use in any way. i don't love the idea either, but it seems to make enough sense that it warrants keeping. if that's your thing.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

saturnine said:


> but it is a 4.8lb dual crown fork. so it weighs roughly the same as a single crown of the same travel and you get the added stiffness of dual crown and 25mm axle. not that i'm promoting its use in any way. i don't love the idea either, but it seems to make enough sense that it warrants keeping. if that's your thing.


+1 ...at least somebody has been paying attention!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

saturnine said:


> but it is a 4.8lb dual crown fork. so it weighs roughly the same as a single crown of the same travel and you get the added stiffness of dual crown and 25mm axle. not that i'm promoting its use in any way. i don't love the idea either, but it seems to make enough sense that it warrants keeping. if that's your thing.


...or maybe he just hasn't changed the fork yet (that's an expensive upgrade after all).


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Beast:

* Frame: 2012 Large Intense Tracer29 Raw aluminum 
* Fork: Fox 34 Talas 140
* Brakes: Shimano XT 
* Cranks: Shimano XT 26-38 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT 
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR shadow plus
* Pedals: Shimano XT trail 
* Stem: 90mm Thompson x4
* Handlebar: Raceface SIXC uncut
* Seatpost: RS Reverb 
* Saddle: WTB laser v team
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 36-11
* Headset: Chris King
* Front Tire: Ardent 2.4
* Front Rim: Stan's Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King 15mm
* Rear Tire: Ardent 2.4
* Rear Rim: Stan's Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King 142x12
* Weight 32.63lbs


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Im not a fan of 29ers, BUT if I had to have one that would be it! Nice!!!


----------



## stumanbmx (Jan 4, 2012)

I really need to try out a 29r soon, just to see what they're like.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

racer_46 said:


> Alright I've had my Felt Redemption for a little over two years now and I just gave it a mild makeover so I guess its time to post it up here.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Smokey Nickel 08 Felt Redmption L
> * Fork: Domain 302 U-Turn with extra firm spring
> ...


My .02, If you end up getting the Lyrik. Go for the 170 and then get an angleset headset and slacken that bike out some...?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

laxman2001 said:


> ...or maybe he just hasn't changed the fork yet (that's an expensive upgrade after all).


Those were good forks, it was just that Spec's quality control wasn't up to par and they had lots of failures. (which was true for other travel adjustable forks around the same time, RS and Zoke had to stop long travel adjustable fork production due to failures)

But most people who didn't get a lemon, or at least had a good shop to take care of issues, were very happy with them.

I'll bet it was cost and the non standard PITA of upgrades that was the death of the e-150, and NOT that it was a bad idea or product once they got the bugs out.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

stumanbmx said:


> I really need to try out a 29r soon, just to see what they're like.


Will be interesting to read the Jamis Dragon wheel size test in MBA. (cause jamis makes the bike in all 3 wheel sizes), I hear they picked the 650B.

just found a link to the article, (sorry it's a bit off topic as these are decidedly NOT AM bikes) But since people were talkin bout wheel size...

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/reviews/2012_reviews/650_shootout_low.jpg


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Wow. Wicked!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

elandy said:


>


Nice. I always thought those Mondrakers looked cool. How you like it?


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Here's my new build....

8 years ago..I fall in love the the Green Mean Kawasaki...










Now, I am back on the Green Hornet...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice looking Nomad.

I'd love to hear how that Mondraker rides too.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just in case if you think mine is a park bike becoz of the bling bling bling...












Spec as follow;
Santa Cruz Nomad Lime Green Powercoated M size
Fox DHX RC4 Kashima
Fox 36 Van 160 Fit RC2 Kashima

cockpit
handlebars - RaceFace Sixc Carbon Handlebar 2011 730mm
stem - RaceFace Diabolus D2 Stem - Limited Edition 2012 50mm/0 degree
grips - RaceFace Grips Diabolus Grips With Locks Brown
brakes - Hope M4 Special Edition 203mm F&R
seatpost - Thomson Elite InLine Seatpost 30.9mm 410mm BLACK
seat - WTB Saddles Silverado Lopes LE 55 Saddle 2011 Black - Ti Rails
pedals - Time Pedals Clipless - MTB Z Freeride Pedals Black

wheels
front hub - Chris King 20mm Mango
rear hub - Chris King Funn bolt upgraded Mango
rims - ZTR Flow Mango
spokes - Wheelsmith

front tire - Maxxis Highroller 2.35 UST
rear tire - Maxxis Ardent 2.25 UST

gears
shifters - XTR 9 Speed
front der - Shimano SLX Front Mech Top Swing 9sp M665 34.9mm -Dual Pull -36-22T
rear der - Shimano Saint Rear Mech 9sp M810 Mid Cage
cranks - Shimano Saint Chainset Double M810-2
bash- Saint
cassette - Shimano XT Cassette 9 Speed M770


----------



## RV2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

racer_46 said:


> Alright I've had my Felt Redemption for a little over two years now and I just gave it a mild makeover so I guess its time to post it up here.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Smokey Nickel 08 Felt Redmption L
> * Fork: Domain 302 U-Turn with extra firm spring
> ...


 Nice ride. That Equalink will spoil you huh? You'll love the Lyrik, it's the stock fork on the Redemption 2, my main ride.


----------



## RV2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

stiingya said:


> My .02, If you end up getting the Lyrik. Go for the 170 and then get an angleset headset and slacken that bike out some...?


Good tip on the angle headset.
I ride a 08 Redemption 2 and being it's my primary ride, the head angle feels normal to me as you adapt to what you have. I have thought about looking into those angled headsets however. At this point it's definitly not holding me back as my bike is more than I need, I'm holding it back. I will get over my rookie status but can't do anything about the grampa thing.


----------



## doom102938 (Feb 11, 2006)

Alex31 said:


> Just in case if you think mine is a park bike becoz of the bling bling bling...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now all you need is a Push link! Nice to find another Singaporean here 

Sweet ride


----------



## bboytab (Dec 4, 2010)

Eacook1 said:


> I just picked up this Jekyll last month after being away form biking for some time.


nice!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Alex31 said:


> Just in case if you think mine is a park bike becoz of the bling bling bling...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, with the Saint it looks like you are more into FR! Go with the Push link and a Ti-coil to finish it off!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Nice, with the Saint it looks like you are more into FR! Go with the Push link and a Ti-coil to finish it off!:thumbsup:


JESUS, YOU all of your technicalities for classifications. Am I in the parameters or just outside or maybe... If he rides it all over the mountain, who cares. :madman:

No offense to you, it's my short comings that make me cringe when I read all of the classification comments.

Carry-on

MTBP


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

MTB Pilot said:


> JESUS, YOU all of your technicalities for classifications. Am I in the parameters or just outside or maybe... If he rides it all over the mountain, who cares. :madman:
> 
> No offense to you, it's my short comings that make me cringe when I read all of the classification comments.
> 
> ...


Funny man you are! I ride a Nomad as well and he knows what im talking about! The Nomad can be set up more XCish with XT/XTR and all air, OR more FR with saint and a coil shock. The Push link just gives the bike a more DH friendly feel when coupled with a coil shock. Some people strictly shuttle this bike. I gave him nothing but compliments and just trying to help out a fellow coiled Nomad rider improve his ride. Just in case you forgot, this is a discussion forum and if it werent for suggestions on these same forums, my bike wouldnt be set up in its current state!

Carry-on


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Nomad is sick, but take those stickers off the custom painted rims man.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

stiingya said:


> Those were good forks, it was just that Spec's quality control wasn't up to par and they had lots of failures. (which was true for other travel adjustable forks around the same time, RS and Zoke had to stop long travel adjustable fork production due to failures)
> 
> But most people who didn't get a lemon, or at least had a good shop to take care of issues, were very happy with them.
> 
> I'll bet it was cost and the non standard PITA of upgrades that was the death of the e-150, and NOT that it was a bad idea or product once they got the bugs out.


^^ This

I had some initial problems with the height adjust feature, but the last maintenance at Specialized fixed those issues permanently. The fork, performance wise has been solid and at times has gotten me out of trouble that I could not say about my far less stiff SID on my Epic.

With a relatively light fork with stupid stiffness, and that massive 25mm through axle, hard to justify changing if it works well. Other aspects of the bike did NOT work well. The wheels were crap and I toasted them early, cassette was crap. Everything else was reasonably spec'd. So if I am replacing crap, why not go with better or lighter parts?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Captain Cobb said:


> Beast:
> 
> * Frame: 2012 Large Intense Tracer29 Raw aluminum


Beautiful!!! The Raw Works finish has to be one of the sickest finishes available. None of this brushed/polish with clearcoat on top BS.

:thumbsup:


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

laxman2001 said:


> Nice. I always thought those Mondrakers looked cool. How you like it?


The dune climb decently , but when descending is impresive, is a real blast in technicals and slow sections and is very capable of high-speed descents


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Funny man you are! I ride a Nomad as well and he knows what im talking about! The Nomad can be set up more XCish with XT/XTR and all air, OR more FR with saint and a coil shock. The Push link just gives the bike a more DH friendly feel when coupled with a coil shock. Some people strictly shuttle this bike. I gave him nothing but compliments and just trying to help out a fellow coiled Nomad rider improve his ride. Just in case you forgot, this is a discussion forum and if it werent for suggestions on these same forums, my bike wouldnt be set up in its current state!
> 
> Carry-on


Improve his ride? Or give his ride more rad AM street cred. Almost every other page in this thread contains a comment from you saying something like "oh thats more XC than AM" or "that has a dual crown so thats more FR/DH than AM" or "just throw a shorter stem and angleset on that, then it will be AM". It's exhausting. AM is more of a description of where and how you're riding, not what you're riding.

I really don't think that was ever the point of this thread. It's one thing to question a guy about a build and to ask why they have one thing versus another. It's another to constantly try to define what is and isn't AM or to say what components do and do not go with other components. Maybe you set up your bike the way it is because of what some dolt on the internet said, but that doesn't mean everyone wants to. Give it a rest already.


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Like my mother always told me:
"If the entire world were just like you, can you imagine how miserable you would be?"


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

eurospek said:


> Beautiful!!! The Raw Works finish has to be one of the sickest finishes available. None of this brushed/polish with clearcoat on top BS.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks man, the bike is amazing and the pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

doom102938 said:


> Now all you need is a Push link! Nice to find another Singaporean here
> 
> Sweet ride


Hi Doom,

There's quite a few fellows in this forum....give me a shout if you see me in the woods....
:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

birdman829 said:


> Improve his ride? Or give his ride more rad AM street cred. Almost every other page in this thread contains a comment from you saying something like "oh thats more XC than AM" or "that has a dual crown so thats more FR/DH than AM" or "just throw a shorter stem and angleset on that, then it will be AM". It's exhausting. AM is more of a description of where and how you're riding, not what you're riding.
> 
> I really don't think that was ever the point of this thread. It's one thing to question a guy about a build and to ask why they have one thing versus another. It's another to constantly try to define what is and isn't AM or to say what components do and do not go with other components. Maybe you set up your bike the way it is because of what some dolt on the internet said, but that doesn't mean everyone wants to. Give it a rest already.


Sorry dude, this is a AM section and if someone posts a 4" XC bike thats fine, but thats why this forum has categories separated. And Yes, a Push link will improve his ride, I could give a $hit about street cred! You think im bad, try the FR/DH section!


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Nice, with the Saint it looks like you are more into FR! Go with the Push link and a Ti-coil to finish it off!:thumbsup:


Hi Socal,

Yes, that will be my next year project along with new 180mm fork, CCDB, MTX 33 rims.. right now my pockets are empty..


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Man thats going to be a beast! I know what you mean about the pockets, im trying to scrape enough coin together for a used carbon frame! Kinda hard being unemployed! :madmax:


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> JESUS, YOU all of your technicalities for classifications. Am I in the parameters or just outside or maybe... If he rides it all over the mountain, who cares. :madman:
> 
> No offense to you, it's my short comings that make me cringe when I read all of the classification comments.
> 
> ...


I ride everywhere except road....

Chasing in the woods is my favourite past time now..ut:


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex, nice green nomad. What is the weight?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Sorry dude, this is a AM section and if someone posts a 4" XC bike thats fine, but thats why this forum has categories separated. And Yes, a Push link will improve his ride, I could give a $hit about street cred! You think im bad, try the FR/DH section!


Do you know why AM was created? Because Trail riding sounded too wimpy for the big gnarly dude riders who don't know division. 4" at one point was pretty ****ing bad ass along side rigid forks.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

chris9888 said:


> Alex, nice green nomad. What is the weight?


It's 15.64kg...

I will post the pic soon


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

ronabrandt said:


> Nomad is sick, but take those stickers off the custom painted rims man.


Hi ron,

The rims comes in this colour and the stickers looks nice...

Unless there are reflectors...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> Do you know why AM was created? Because Trail riding sounded too wimpy for the big gnarly dude riders who don't know division. 4" at one point was pretty ****ing bad ass along side rigid forks.


Says the guy riding a 6" travel hardtail with a 67* head angle...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Says the guy riding a 6" travel hardtail with a 67* head angle...


Quotes the guy who doesn't seem to understand that 4" of travel at one point was pretty badass.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, just to clear things up. I don't give a rats ass on who buys what and what goes where and how it works. I try to live and let live. I just don't like to see people telling someone they can't post their bike that they use for AM (Trail) because it has a long stem or is short in travel when in fact can perform the same as our exaggerated crap. I wonder if I will get trash talked if I go rigid on a 6" travel frame. :band:

Edit: I didn't notice I was posting in the AM Setup thread or pretty much the full suspension thread. So, forget the rigid comment... Unless you're one bad ass mother ****er. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Goodnight, Stiingya. :crazy:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blksocks said:


> Quotes the guy who doesn't seem to understand that 4" of travel at one point was pretty badass.


I believe that would be a straw man tactic, never said nor inferred any such thing.



Blksocks said:


> *because it has a long stem or is short in travel when in fact can perform the same as our exaggerated crap*


Its common sense, if they performed the "same" then we wouldn't have different kinds of bikes used for different kinds of races...


----------



## static_x3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Depends who's riding them. There's probably some things a rider can do on a rigid 29er that I can't do on my 5"Dually. The exaggerated crap bridges the gap. i made a rhyme.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

static_x3 said:


> Depends who's riding them. There's probably some things a rider can do on a rigid 29er that I can't do on my 5"Dually. The exaggerated crap bridges the gap. i made a rhyme.


I have no doubt Steve Peat can beat me DH riding a rigid 29er when I'm on my 6" AM bike. That doesn't make the two bikes the same? It just means Steve Peat is a WAY better rider than I am.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stiingya said:


> I have no doubt Steve Peat can beat me DH riding a rigid 29er when I'm on my 6" AM bike. That doesn't make the two bikes the same? It just means Steve Peat is a WAY better rider than I am.


yeah,
but don't you have a white van that attracts all kinds of girls?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> yeah,
> but don't you have a white van that attracts all kinds of girls?


At least he's not stalking Emily.  Lol, that was a good one!

Seriously though, for all I care, you could ride a road bike in the mountains and call it your AM bike. Who is anyone to decide what another person calls an AM bike. To each his/her own.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

My latest build, big burly 29er!

















Spec is as follows
Banshee Prime XL
Fox Float 34
Stan's Flows (project 321 anodized) w/ Burgtec 150mm rear hub and Hope EVO pro2 front
XT 10spd drivetrain with 180mm cranks and SRAM X9 fornt derailleur
Formula RX brakes with 180mm rotors
RF bars and stem (just for figuring out reach and rise)
Either a KS or Thompson post w/ WTB Laser saddle
Panaracer Rampage 2.35's for now


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

29er with a DHX is something you don't see every day. I likey.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> At least he's not stalking Emily.  Lol, that was a good one!
> 
> Seriously though, for all I care, *you could ride a road bike in the mountains and call it your AM bike.* Who is anyone to decide what another person calls an AM bike. To each his/her own.


I guess this is my other AM bike then...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

highdelll said:


> yeah,
> but don't you have a white van that attracts all kinds of girls?


It seems posting off topic insider jokes must build "rep" points...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sweet build martin! although if i may suggest one thing, get a mrp 2x guide. it can even work with a converted double and a bash, you just have to file down the outer guide plate ever so slightly. it just may be my favorite component on my stumpy fsr 29.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

It seems as though MRP's don't fit on the Prime - several other testers have been toying around with E-13's and they seem to fit. I have run several dual ring setups and never been super stoked by them so far. I do have a new XTR derailleur with the clutch mechanism that I might run as an alternative to a dual ring tensioner, although it is earmarked for another build in the spring, hopefully an XT version will be out soon


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

Here's my current ride. Finished building her before Christmas.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Alex31 said:


> It's 15.64kg...
> 
> I will post the pic soon


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

06cvpi said:


> here's my current ride. Finished building her before christmas.


gangster !!!


----------



## vigla2002 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dagair002 said:


> Wow, what is the max travel that your Nicolai frame can handle Micoz? That looks like one versatile platform, and very well reinforce up by the head tube too. I wonder if this frame could be used for dh and all mountain? If so, that would be awesome to swap parts on the frame depending on where you're planning on riding that day!


is the bike stand custom? or OEM product!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

My new Titus el guapo. Labor of love 

* Year & Frame Size: '11 large 
* Fork: RS Lyrik R solo air soon to be upgraded to DH2
* Brakes: Shimano XT with ice tech rotors 180mm front and rear
* Cranks: Sram X0 2x10 39-26
* Bash guard: Mrp 2x
* Front Derailleur: Sram X0
* Shifters: X0
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
* Pedals: Spank Spike Orange
* Stem: Easton Havoc 50mm orange
* Handlebar: Sunline V1 OS 745 19mm rise
* Seatpost: FSA FR270
* Saddle: Selle Italia Flite gel flow
* Seat clamp: Hope flip lever
* Bottom Bracket: GXP
* Cassette: Sram pg 1070
* Chain: Sram 1091r hollow 
* Headset: Crane Creek 40
* Grips: ODI Ruffian w/orange clamps
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF Exo 2.5 folding kevlar Tubeless
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX500 36 hole
* Front Hub: Hadley
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding kevlar Tubeless
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX500 36 hole
* Rear Hub: Hadley 135x10 with thru bolt


----------



## Carnazachile (Oct 28, 2007)

i fell in love with this one


----------



## Carnazachile (Oct 28, 2007)

love this "mini summum" ¡¡

congrats


----------



## tune (Aug 27, 2011)

06CVPI said:


> Here's my current ride. Finished building her before Christmas.


Exellent bike and look! :thumbsup: I like a lot.

But are those rims Mavic XM317? If so I think those are little too narrow for AM use. I have those rims currently (but I already bought wider rims) on my AM bike and even some 2.35 tires are bending and I don't even weight much (less than 80 kgs). But low tire pressure also affects bending and I like to run pressures slightly less than 2 bar (little lower than that and I get snake bites occasionally).


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

MartinS said:


> My latest build, big burly 29er!
> 
> View attachment 669887
> 
> ...


 Nice bike!! What's the rear wheel travel on that bad boy?


----------



## bottom feeder (Sep 30, 2005)

*I love my bike*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium w/stk gray
* Fork: Stk Fox 
* Brakes: Stk Elixers
* Cranks:LX w/custom tianium bash guard 
* Front Derailleur:Stk SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Stk XT shadow
* Pedals:Time 
* Stem: Stk. Giant
* Handlebar: Answer 720 Carbon 2" rise
* Seatpost: Stk. Giant
* Saddle: Specialized Millano BG
* Bottom Bracket: LX
* Cassette: 12-36
* Headset: Stk. Giant
* Grips: Lock-on Lizard skins
* Front Tire: Tiogo psyco genious 2.30
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossride
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.10
* Rear Rim:Mavic Crossride
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic
* Weight 28lbs. ?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

meSSican said:


> My new Titus el guapo. Labor of love
> 
> * Year & Frame Size: '11 large
> * Fork: RS Lyrik R solo air soon to be upgraded to DH2
> ...


Sick man, nice job! :thumbsup:Makes me kick myself for not pulling the trigger on one! Lovin my Nomad though. Those pedals are on my short list! That is alot of space you have under the stem!


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

The wheels are from my old build. It's going on 2 years on the same wheels and never had any problems with it being too narrow or wheels going out of true. I'm currently running 2.35" front and rear psi set at 35-40lbs (a little under 2 bar).



tune said:


> Exellent bike and look! :thumbsup: I like a lot.
> 
> But are those rims Mavic XM317? If so I think those are little too narrow for AM use. I have those rims currently (but I already bought wider rims) on my AM bike and even some 2.35 tires are bending and I don't even weight much (less than 80 kgs). But low tire pressure also affects bending and I like to run pressures slightly less than 2 bar (little lower than that and I get snake bites occasionally).


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

*Bike setup*

Here are my bikes: my new one is the ex the other one is a custom built extralite frame

Frame Size & Color: 15.5 inch black and grey with green design
* Fork: fox fit rl 120 mm
* Brakes: xt
* Cranks: xt
* Front Derailleur: xt
* Rear Derailleur: xtr
* Pedals: xt
* Stem: sc wing
* Handlebar: bontrager
* Seatpost: bontrager
* Saddle: bontrager
* Bottom Bracket: xt
* Cassette: xt
* Headset: kane creek
* Grips: bontrager
* Front Tire: bontrager
* Front Rim: bontrager
* Front Hub/Skewer: bontrager
* Rear Tire: bontrager
* Rear Rim: bontrager
* Rear Hub/Skewer bontrager
* Weight ? Approx. 12 kilo's
Here are some pics:
















And my other bike:


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

...


----------



## tune (Aug 27, 2011)

06CVPI said:


> The wheels are from my old build. It's going on 2 years on the same wheels and never had any problems with it being too narrow or wheels going out of true. I'm currently running 2.35" front and rear psi set at 35-40lbs (a little under 2 bar).


Ok. Good that it's working for you. I got problems with tires rubbing chainstay and overall tire flexibility sideways especially in drops (even quite small). I didn't have any out of true problems though and wheels were built pretty tight.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

tune,
tire rubbing against chainstays is likely just a clearance problem with the frame and that tire. Sideways flexing under load (with reasonably high pressure) sounds like rim is too narrow for that tire, indeed.


----------



## tune (Aug 27, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> tune,
> tire rubbing against chainstays is likely just a clearance problem with the frame and that tire. Sideways flexing under load (with reasonably high pressure) sounds like rim is too narrow for that tire, indeed.


There is absolutely no any kind of a clearance problem. That chainstay can fit at least 2.6" tire without any kind of clearance problems. And it doesn't rub until tire flexes under load (drops and so on). Mavic XM317 recommended maximum tire width is 2.35" but it seems that even some 2.35" tires flex a lot if tire pressure is suitable for mountain biking and therefore not very high.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow... that must be huge deflection then. Maybe that's rear triangle flexing under impact?


----------



## tune (Aug 27, 2011)

It is a huge flex and also feels like it. When doing a drop and looking at the back I can clearly see that it's the tire that's flexing and this can also sometimes be seen (and felt) on the front tire. Would be quite sloppy rear end if this would be due to rear linkages. I can get rid of this problem by increasing pressure somewhere around 3-3.5 bar but those pressures are totally unacceptable for mountain bike use in my opinion (i'll rather use narrower tire). But that won't be a problem when I get wider rims that I ordered. On my other bike I have wider Mavic XM321 rims and I haven't noticed any significant flex while using same 2.35" tires and same pressures.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Wow... that must be huge deflection then. Maybe that's rear triangle flexing under impact?


I have to ask the same question. Tire deflection doesn't show its self by rubbing the frame, it shows its self by the way it feels as it contacts the ground. I think you have some rear end or wheel flex that's causing the rub. Either way a wider rim is going to be a good move, just get it built up strong.


----------



## tune (Aug 27, 2011)

You can notice tire deflection also by rubbing rear tire under load if deflection is huge. But of course you can feel it also. There's no rear end or wheel flex, bearings are in good condition and spokes are really tight (and same goes to all rear end bolts and quick release). It is easily proved that this is due to tire flex if increasing tire pressure removes rubbing and flexing under load and as I said this can also be seen. But this is going little offtopic, sorry.


----------



## HalfOrange (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet Titus


----------



## HalfOrange (Aug 9, 2010)

My recently rebuilt Ransom (olderbikesarestillgoodtoo!).









Frame) Scott Ransom 10 Carbon 
(Fork) RockShox Lyrik Coil U-Turn 160mm 
(Crankset) Hammerschmidt AM 170mm 
(Derlr Rear) Sram X0 
(Shifters) Sram X9 9 Vel. 
(Brake Levers) Shimano XTR M975 
(Brakes) Shimano XTR M975 180mm Centre Lock 
(Seat) WTB Pure V 
(Seatpost) Rock Shox Reverb 
Cassette Sram PG990 Rojo 11-34 
(Headset) Nukeproof 1,5 in 1,1/8 
(Chain) Sram Hollow Pin PG 991 
(Handlebar) Truvativ AM 
(Stem) Syncross 
(Hubs) XT 
(Rims) XT 
Spokes) XT 
Tires) Mavic HR UST 
Pedals) Spank Spike 
(Grips) Cane Creek ERgo 
(Quick Releases) XT 
(Cables) Transfil Flying Snake Shimano


----------



## Daniel Soh (Jul 13, 2011)

Hammer Schmidt AM 175mm
XO DH Rear Derailleur/Shimano Dura-Ace 10sp 11-28T
XO Trigger Shifters
Chris King 142mm x 12mm Hub/Trek 142x12 conversion kit
Chris King 15mm TA Hub
DT Swiss 32H FR600/DT Comp Spokes
Big Earl Riser 31.8
Maxxis Minion 60A 2.35
Truvativ Holzfeller Platform Pedals

Items to be install this year
XO Brakes 203/180mm
Reverb Stealth


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

My SC Butcher overhaul is approaching completion. The winter in Boston this year has been mild so I'm trying to get it done by the end of the month.

New parts include:

Fox 36 RC2 Talas fork
Sram X9 10 speed 1 x 10 drivetrain (rear derailleur, cassette, shifter, chain)
e13 LG 1 chain guide
tires (haven't decided what tires)
grips (still gotta order these too)
new bearings too

I hope to get the weight down to around 30 lbs. We'll see when she's done.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Sick man, nice job! :thumbsup:Makes me kick myself for not pulling the trigger on one! Lovin my Nomad though. Those pedals are on my short list! That is alot of space you have under the stem!


Haha, yeah still trying to find the right height before i cut it.


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

VTSession said:


> My SC Butcher overhaul is approaching completion. The winter in Boston this year has been mild so I'm trying to get it done by the end of the month.


Same here, it's been a bad season to be bike-less and waiting on parts.


----------



## pemangsa_buto (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful bikes!


----------



## ggilings (Nov 26, 2011)

NEW and OLD


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ggilings said:


> NEW and OLD


Pretty niiiice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Alex31 said:


>


Where the hell is all that weight coming from? I run a std Float shock but have a Lyrik coil and a KS post and i'm still right above 32 pounds. No weight weenie parts either. My tires are only about 650g a piece so maybe there is a little savings there. Just curious.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

n/m


----------



## osty (Jul 30, 2011)

25.7lbs. as is. Size large..


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

mnigro said:


> Where the hell is all that weight coming from? I run a std Float shock but have a Lyrik coil and a KS post and i'm still right above 32 pounds. No weight weenie parts either. My tires are only about 650g a piece so maybe there is a little savings there. Just curious.


heavy brakes, heavy cranks, heavy stem, heavy coil, heavy tires


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

osty said:


> 25.7lbs. as is. Size large..


----------



## osty (Jul 30, 2011)

lumberj4ck said:


>


ha!


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

lumberj4ck said:


> There are multiple ' READ THIS FIRST ' links around every thread, and a nice handy 'search' button at the top of every page. This will not only help you figure out how to use forums, but can help you find answers to your questions that people most likely have already asked.


Yeah thanks man i found out how it works now! Got tapatalk and its suddenly very easy.. Im not that good with computers and i had no forum experience before this! Nuts and bolts i understand, software sucks 

Still searching for the dutch mountains...


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep and its that easy just needed a pointer in the right direction
Did the copy thing on page 259


Still searching for the dutch mountains...


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex31 said:


>


Is this your private workshop?

Wish to build one myself...to have may own private workshop :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

mnigro said:


> Where the hell is all that weight coming from? I run a std Float shock but have a Lyrik coil and a KS post and i'm still right above 32 pounds. No weight weenie parts either. My tires are only about 650g a piece so maybe there is a little savings there. Just curious.


Hi Mate,

What I have listed there on the build list is the parts that I have installed...no ********.

I believe running tubeless and normal seatpost saved a fair bit..Although the weight might seems heavy, it was very stable when doing drops and the coil shock was such a beauty.. coming out from a 4" air shock/fork bike, I love this new setup...:thumbsup:

Climbing uphill are just more heavier but still manageable...


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

chris9888 said:


> Is this your private workshop?
> 
> Wish to build one myself...to have may own private workshop :thumbsup:


Hi Chris,

How I wish I had my own workshop...it's quite hard to cater a room for workshop as most of us lives in apartment that cost 350k..:madman:

I build my bike at Two Wheel Action in Clementi who used to be Santa Cruz Distributor in Asia...nice folks and good price for bike setup and repairs too..

They do rental bikes too...


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Chris,

PM me your contact...I guess I did talk to you before on the boat ride to Ubin..:eekster:


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex31 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> PM me your contact...I guess I did talk to you before on the boat ride to Ubin..:eekster:


Hey Alex! wow, it has been a while since we last met at ubin.

Welcome to the family, you are a Nomadian now :thumbsup:

Just PM u


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Just picked up an '07 Commencal Supreme 7.2 from a coworker. He let me borrow it about a week ago to test it out and I love it. It's got Hope brakes in the rear, 66VF2 fork, a Fox RP3, Specialized lo pro mag 2 pedals, and I threw on shimano slx shifters and derailleurs today. Live about 5 minutes from those trails, so after my ride I hurried home to grab my camera so I could go back and get a few pics before the sun went down.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Captain Cobb said:


> Nice bike!! What's the rear wheel travel on that bad boy?


130mm rear, 140mm front. The rear suspension is really smooth so far, no pedal kickback at all either...


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

*'12 SC butcher*

on its maiden voyage. R AM kit with 36 TALAS and RP23, only changes so far are red 745mm v-one bars, sunline lock-on grips and forte convert pedals (stinger chainguide and bbg bashguard en route).


----------



## mountainpics (Dec 15, 2011)

Mojo SL - Eddy Orange, Small with Blue Lopes Link and Fox Float RP 23 w/Adaptive Logic Boost Valve, Cane Creek headset
Fox Talas 32 FIT RLC Fork with Kashima Coat - 130-150mm travel
Crank Bros Blue Cobalt 3 wheels with Schwalbe racing ralph EVO Tubeless
2012 Shimano XT780 Cranks (38-26 2x10) and BB, 11-36 Cassette, Rear Derailleur, and Front Derailleur
Formula R1 Brakes with Titanium and Carbon Upgrade - 180 front 160 rear
Deda SuperZero Bianco Carbon Post
Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse Stem
Specialized White Avatar Saddle
FSA K Force Carbon Bars 660mm
Lizard Skin White Peaty Grips with Blue plugs and custom blue lock rings
Time ATAC XS Carbon Titan Pedals
Garmin Edge 800 Computer
Weighs in at just under 25 lbs with computer, pedals, etc.


----------



## treestump (Sep 21, 2007)

My SB-66

Full XO 2x10 Drivetrain and XO brakes.
Fox 32 FIT RLC 150mm and RP23


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

mountainpics said:


> Mojo SL - Eddy Orange, Small with Blue Lopes Link and Fox Float RP 23 w/Adaptive Logic Boost Valve, Cane Creek headset
> Fox Talas 32 FIT RLC Fork with Kashima Coat - 130-150mm travel
> Crank Bros Blue Cobalt 3 wheels with Schwalbe racing ralph EVO Tubeless
> 2012 Shimano XT780 Cranks (38-26 2x10) and BB, 11-36 Cassette, Rear Derailleur, and Front Derailleur
> ...


pretty much my dream bike with wider bars, a 0 offset post, and some kind of angled headset to get it in the 68 degree range.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, those last two bikes are on my wish list. Friggin' beautiful!!


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's mine......

Full details are in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/titus/new-el-guapo-build-763248.html


----------



## MGoBlueMan (Feb 6, 2012)

beautiful bikes!!!!


----------



## liranbachar (Oct 27, 2008)

*pivot firebird*

frame: 2012 pivot firebird medium white/red + dhx 5 air
fork: fox float 180 rc2
wheels: i9 enduro
brakes: shimano xt 2012 203/180
crank: sram x9 with homebrewed components spiderless 30t
rear derailleur: sram x9 10 speed short cage
rear shifter: sram x9 10 speed
pedals: shimano xt 2012
stem: funn 50mm
handlebar: answer dh 780
seatpost: ks supernatural
cassette: xt 771 11-36
tires: front - big betty, rear - hans dampf
headset: fsa gravity 2
saddle: wtb vigo
weight: 14900 (no chainguide yet)


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

That is friggin' RAD!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

^^@liranbachar - that is a clean build for your Firebird. White is definitely a good color for that frame and fork. Very sweet!


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

2012 Carbon Nomad &#8230;


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

liranbachar said:


> frame: 2012 pivot firebird


are you able to run that without a chainguide?


----------



## liranbachar (Oct 27, 2008)

b-kul said:


> are you able to run that without a chainguide?


I ordered DMR viral chainguide since it's the only chainguide that works with 30t but I didn't get it yet
Until it gets here I made me a temporary chainguide
http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-shifters-derailleurs-cranks/polymorph-chainguide-766031.html


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

liranbachar said:


> I ordered DMR viral chainguide since it's the only chainguide that works with 30t but I didn't get it yet
> Until it gets here I made me a temporary chainguide
> http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-shifters-derailleurs-cranks/polymorph-chainguide-766031.html


ha thats pretty slick. you must be keeping your bike in cooler temperatures.


----------



## liranbachar (Oct 27, 2008)

b-kul said:


> ha thats pretty slick. you must be keeping your bike in cooler temperatures.


It only melts above 60 degrees celsius = 140 degrees fahrenheit


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

liranbachar said:


> It only melts above 60 degrees celsius = 140 degrees fahrenheit


aha estupido americano!


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

wow that firebird looks so much beefier in white. Are those x7 cranks? I really hope you get that thing dirty.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

2 great bikes, the NomadC and the Firebird!!!


----------



## devaHT (Aug 23, 2007)

Few updates on my Remedy


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

*v2 Canfield One*

The best MTB I've had to do everything with. Built with Hammerschmidt, 66 RC3 ti Evo, X-Fusion Vector HLR Air, I9 Enduro wheelset. 36.3 lbs here.










7" or 8" of rear travel. Amazing at how well it pedals and climbs in either position. Love it!!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

devaHT said:


> Few updates on my Remedy


That's a nice looking Remedy! What size frame is it at 27.5 lbs? Does it see any dirt; Those look like street tires on the front.

Cheers:thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Sold off the Reign, Trance X, and put the ol 6Point back together. Unfortunately, at 36lbs it's 9lbs heavier than my Reign. I've got it slapped together with spare parts right now so it will be losing weight in time.


----------



## dhoby (Dec 1, 2009)

*2010 Diamondback Mission 1*


----------



## xpeppyx (Dec 3, 2011)

I posted these in the Yeti build thread, but I think it belongs in here too  My new 2011 ASR-7 custom build.


----------



## level-4 (Mar 2, 2009)

that's a sweet looking Yeti:thumbsup:


----------



## devaHT (Aug 23, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> That's a nice looking Remedy! What size frame is it at 27.5 lbs? Does it see any dirt; Those look like street tires on the front.
> 
> Cheers:thumbsup:
> 
> MTBP


Thanks, sure it's sees a lot of dirt, as it's my only bike, I use it for everything.
It's a 17,5" actual or 18,5" virtual.
Tires are Contis RK, they are extremely fast so I swap them when I'm commuting.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

dhoby said:


>


cool photo/street view! where is that?


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

I want that Canfields. Half tempted to try selling both bikes and get "One" of them. Sweet Build.


----------



## liranbachar (Oct 27, 2008)

lumberj4ck said:


> wow that firebird looks so much beefier in white. Are those x7 cranks? I really hope you get that thing dirty.


Thanks.
It actually looks much then the picture shows.
x9 crank


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Kameraguy that Canfield looks mean as hell, sure it can take some abuse!

xpeppyx, the ASR-7 is such a sick, underrated bike! I was real close to picking one up myself! Congrats!!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

why no lower guide on the rune?


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Actually it's the new Banshee Prime 29er trail bike...


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

b-kul said:


> why no lower guide on the rune?


Sorry, didn't realize you were refering to my post. Yes, it's a Prime.

The lower roller didn't quite work on the MRP medium angle G2 SL partly because of the suspension design, partly because of the ISCG tabs. They will be rotated counter-clockwise a bit for production. I might try to mod the guide plate to make it work...


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Daaaang I want that pryme so bad!! 
That is an incredible build.. I can see it being used for everything except full blown FR/DH 
:thumbsup:
Any chance you have some videos or pics of that beast in action yet??


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

lumberj4ck said:


> Daaaang I want that pryme so bad!!
> That is an incredible build.. I can see it being used for everything except full blown FR/DH
> :thumbsup:
> Any chance you have some videos or pics of that beast in action yet??


Yep, it actually pedals very well.

No pictures or videos yet- I've only ridden it once on a proper trail and I was solo.

Here's a POV video from someone on a Prime, though:
North Shore Mountain Biking Forums - View Single Post - 29ers


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

b-kul said:


> why no lower guide on the rune?


Total noob. 

And bholwell, that may be the lightest Prime yet. Am I right?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Total noob.


i know it, someone put me out of my misery.


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting pics, friday I'll be the proud owner of that sweet blue e13 ring.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

liljoe76 said:


> Thanks for posting pics, friday I'll be the proud owner of that sweet blue e13 ring.


You'll have to fight me for it!

It really is a nice ring... a piece of art, almost....


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

eurospek said:


> And bholwell, that may be the lightest Prime yet. Am I right?


I don't know. The scale reads 32.50 lbs. I was hoping for under 33, so I'm happy. I could still drop a lot of weight on tires, handlebar, stem, and cassette. I like it the way it is, though.


----------



## dhoby (Dec 1, 2009)

Affe said:


> cool photo/street view! where is that?


somewhere in the philippines! :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

bholwell said:


>


Definitly the coolest 9er ever I saw... congrads!!!


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Combo of stock parts from my 2010 Stumpjumper FSR, and some aftermarket stuff.

2011 Specialized Camber FSR Comp.










Items that have been upgraded/replaced:

Crank
Fork
Wheels
Handlebars
Tires
Drivetrain
Brakes
Grips
Seat
Pedals
Chainring


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

bholwell said:


>


looks like the drop outs are replaceable, wonder if they will do a 650B option on the rear and then use a taller fork to adjust for BB drop from the wheel change? (not that it would actually need the different rear drop out, but to shorten up the effective chainstay length...?)


----------



## osty (Jul 30, 2011)

I recently got away from 29r's but here is a very short vid clip of a Tallboy and Prime
Cedric Gracia blasting on a 29er - Pinkbike.com


----------



## sjchrislee (Feb 9, 2012)

2009 Titus motolite
full shimano xt 2012 m785 2x10
chris king headset
thomson seat post and stem
dt swiss 370 hub competition spokes stans ztr arch rims
150 rlc fox fit float
avid elixir 5
kenda nevegal dtc ust 2.35
wtf deva saddle titanium


----------



## gravlrash (Feb 8, 2012)

*My AM Rig*

* Frame Size & Color: S-Works Enduro SL, XL, black
* Fork: Specialized E150
* Brakes: Avid Elixir R
* Cranks: RaceFace Deus
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Shimano clipless
* Stem: Integrated with forks 
* Handlebar: Ritchey WCS
* Seatpost: Thompson Elite
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace X Type Team XC
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: 
* Grips: Sunline
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
* Front Rim: DT Swiss XC430
* Front Hub/Skewer: 25mm thru axle
* Rear Tire: Specialized The Captain Control
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss XC430
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Weight: 13.5kg

Pics to follow.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*my rig.. posted before but have done some upgrading...*

2008 Kona Dawgma (green)
Rock Shox Tora 318(wanting to upgrade)
Sram s1400 crankset 39/26
mrp 2x chainguide/bashguard
Sram X0 9spd rear DR
X9 shifters
KMC chain
Sram pg990 cassette
Easton EA70 Monkeybars
Oury grips
Thomson 70mm 0deg stem
Thomson setback seatpost
Charge Spoon saddle
Hayes Stroker Ryde brakes
Chris King Nothreadset(blue)
Chris King hubs(blue)
Maxxis Minion DHF exo 3c 2.5(front)
Maxxis Advantage maxpro 2.25(rear)


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

chadalex78 said:


> 2008 Kona Dawgma (green)
> Rock Shox Tora 318(wanting to upgrade)
> Sram s1400 crankset 39/26
> mrp 2x chainguide/bashguard
> ...


nice looking white poster.. what is it? bike looks good too:thumbsup:


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Kameraguy that Canfield looks mean as hell, sure it can take some abuse!


Thanks man! Yeah it is one tough bike. I am sure I will break before it does LOL


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

stiingya said:


> looks like the drop outs are replaceable, wonder if they will do a 650B option on the rear and then use a taller fork to adjust for BB drop from the wheel change? (not that it would actually need the different rear drop out, but to shorten up the effective chainstay length...?)


I don't believe there is a plan to do that, but it's interesting nonetheless. You'd have to get creative with the 650B dropout to fit the brake mount, but it could probably be done. A 160mm 650B fork might have close to the same A-C length, though. Might be better to use a 160mm 29er fork, but these don't exist... Or you could run a 29" wheel up front and a 650B in the rear... What would that be called?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Affe said:


> nice looking white poster.. what is it? bike looks good too:thumbsup:


One is a Rolling Stones concert poster... The black one is the 2011 Interbike poster.... And the one that is just outta view is a ARKANSAS RAZORBACKS poster... WOOO PIG SOOOIE! Thanks, I love that bike...


----------



## PedroC (Aug 14, 2008)

My El Guapo


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

2011 Large carbon Nomad

Fox Float 36 Fork
Fox DHXRC4 Ti-coil
Cane Creek Angleset headset set at 65.5
Joplin 4 seatpost
Atomlab Pimplite wheelset w/12mm through axle
Elixir CRs with Hope rotors (super quiet!)
Black Ops Torqlite pedals
Renthal Fatbar handlebars rite at 30"
Thomson 50mm stem
Odi Rogue Lock on grips
Kenda Nevs 2.35 Stans tubeless strips with Slim-pro sealant (best there is!)
XT stuff...:thumbsup:


----------



## PedroC (Aug 14, 2008)

*Titus*

My El Guapo


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Double post!!! Nice EG though!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

socalMX said:


> 2011 Large carbon Nomad
> 
> Fox Float 36 Fork
> Fox DHXRC4 Ti-coil
> ...


How much does that baby weigh?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

bholwell said:


> I don't believe there is a plan to do that, but it's interesting nonetheless. You'd have to get creative with the 650B dropout to fit the brake mount, but it could probably be done. A 160mm 650B fork might have close to the same A-C length, though. Might be better to use a 160mm 29er fork, but these don't exist... Or you could run a 29" wheel up front and a 650B in the rear... What would that be called?


^^^ I saw they call that a B-29. 

For 650B there are 26" forks to run. But I didn't think about brake mount issues. (though I don't think it should be an problem) Plus, if they were going to make a 650B specific dropout for the bike I guess they would use that opportunity to tweak the BB height a little at the same time? (but you'd still want to slacken the bike if you put smaller wheels on it)

It was just a thought... I wonder if there are any 26er's that have similar drop outs that could get a 650b replacement? (extending a dropout would be an issue with the extra leverage it would be applying to the frame/mounts, but maybe?)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Not the lightest wheelset, im guessing 30ish. Will weigh it this weekend!


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

stiingya said:


> ^^^ I saw they call that a B-29.


29er front 650 rear is a B-29 eh? 









I dunno, looks a bit heavy


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

birdman829 said:


> 29er front 650 rear is a B-29 eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... looks flexy.


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Smooth ride though, almost like you're floating over trail bumps. Front and rear gun turrets should definitely be standard on this new breed of bike, no more equestrians with their poop machines on the trail!! Might be a little more XC than all mountain though, claimed range near 2000 miles. I'd need a lot of clif bars.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

birdman829 said:


> no more equestrians with their poop machines on the trail!! .


Not that I want to see dead horses, but man would I love it if they had to wear diapers!!!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Wait, that rig is dedicated to bombing, surely it's a downhill bike!


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

birdman829 said:


> 29er front 650 rear is a B-29 eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice aluminium frame. Wonder if it comes with carbon version


----------



## skywalker268 (Jul 28, 2007)

New bike I just built up. I took a solid AM bike (2012 Cannondale Jekyll Carbon) and tweaked it a bit to make it a bit lighter and more nimble.

Build List:
Frame: 2012 Cannondale Jekyll (large)
Fork: Lefty Max 140 XLR w/remote lockout
Brakes: Shimano XT
Wheels: Stans Arch EX rims w/ Chris King rear, Lefty front, DT Comp. spokes
Tires: Specialized S-works Purgatory 26x2.2
Crank: Truvativ stylo
Shifter: Shimano XTR 1x10
Derailleur: Shimano XTR Shadow Plus
Seatpost: Specialized Command Post Blacklite

Yes, I know this bike was built to be used with the fox fork, but I wanted a slightly steeper head tube angle and lighter front end. Plus, the lefty has a full lockout while the fox is just travel reduction. Total build weight is 26.5 lbs.


----------



## m1na (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

skywalker268 said:


> New bike I just built up. I took a solid AM bike (2012 Cannondale Jekyll Carbon) and tweaked it a bit to make it a bit lighter and more nimble.
> 
> Build List:
> Frame: 2012 Cannondale Jekyll (large)
> ...


how long is that stem?


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

bholwell said:


>


Very nice bike!! What's the rear wheel travel?


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

I can finally post photos

here's my AM bike:





































It's more on the XC side of things and since it's somewhat new most parts are still stock  Still better than my XC hardtail though.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sick '12 Force! 
My 07 i-drive 5


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

ooooh I like that force :thumbsup:

How do you like those bars??


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

lumberj4ck said:


> ooooh I like that force :thumbsup:
> 
> How do you like those bars??


They're just right! Although I'm tempted to try 780mm on 'em but that'll have to wait I guess.










This might work on it.  And i need to change my grips too. My hands/palms get pretty banged up after rides.


----------



## PedroC (Aug 14, 2008)

*Titus*

This is my El Guapo, in CwmCarn, UK


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

PedroC said:


> This is my El Guapo, in CwmCarn, UK


Congratulations, you've managed to post this three times on the last two pages :rockon:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

My Butcher is finally nearing completion. Upgrades include

replaced a RS Domain 318 with a Fox 36 RC2 Fit (almost 2 pounds lighter)
replaced an X9 1 x 9 (12-32) with an X9 1 x 10 (11-36)
replaced an e13 DRS with an MRP G2










I'd ballpark it at 32 lbs. So much lighter, leaner and meaner. The new air fork and 10 speed drivetrain make a HUGE difference.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

VTSession said:


> My Butcher is finally nearing completion. Upgrades include
> 
> replaced a RS Domain 318 with a Fox 36 RC2 Fit (almost 2 pounds lighter)
> replaced an X9 1 x 9 (12-32) with an X9 1 x 10 (11-36)
> ...


OK its not against YOU personally, but you're like the 5th person to talk about your bike here without posting a pic. Its "lets SEE those AM setups" not "talk about it without posting pics"


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Captain Cobb said:


> Very nice bike!! What's the rear wheel travel?


Thanks. It's 130mm of rear travel, but it feels a bit deeper.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> OK its not against YOU personally, but you're like the 5th person to talk about your bike here without posting a pic. Its "lets SEE those AM setups" not "talk about it without posting pics"


HA! yeah! post pics and get a applaud/hit/ or slapdown! [did I not say it was a build up thread?] like I did @ first w/ my build 
:thumbsup:My SETTE FLITE build up!!

(I was new to the forum, but not new to dirt/bikes in general)

Before (parts came from all kinds of old parts bin/ cannibalized ???)









After









https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g193/heidel_par/bikin/New Wheels/Wheels018-small.jpg


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

bholwell said:


> Thanks. It's 130mm of rear travel, but it feels a bit deeper.


That's what she said.


----------



## SpecializedRider203 (Jan 17, 2012)

.awesome.


----------



## SpecializedRider203 (Jan 17, 2012)

*The Specialized*










* Frame Size & Color: Large and Red
* Fork: Rockshox Recon Silver TK (solo air)
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Ryde with 185mm Hayes V7 rotor in the back and 203mm hayes V7 rotor in the front
* Cranks: Shimano M442-8, Octalink Spline, 9-speed, replaceable rings w/ alloy outer
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore M530
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX M581, SGS cage
* Pedals: Diamondback pedals. (dont know what model they are but they have pikes on them.)
* Stem: Specialized 3D forged alloy, 7 degree rise
* Handlebar: Specialized XC low rise, 31.8mm
* Seatpost: 2 bolt micro adjust, 6061 alloy, black
* Saddle: Specialized MTB
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink Spline, cartridge bearing
* Cassette: Shimano HG-50, 9-speed, 11-34t
* Headset: 1 1/8" threadless, black steel cups, loose ball bearings w/ seals
* Grips: Specialized MTB, dual density
* Front Tire: Specialized The Captain Sport, 26x2.0
* Front Rim: Mavic XM317 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano HB-M525 VIAM
* Rear Tire: Specialized The Captain Sport, 26x2.0
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM317 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano FH-M525 VIAM
* Weight: I'm guessing around 25lbs...


----------



## SpecializedRider203 (Jan 17, 2012)

My bike is a 2008 Specialized FSRxc Comp. I have no clue what happened to the photo


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Update on my ruckus. Got rid of the dropper post, got me a uturn fork, and some magura louise hydro brakes. Now I take it everywhere.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Buggyr333 said:


> Update on my ruckus. Got rid of the dropper post, got me a uturn fork, and some magura louise hydro brakes. Now I take it everywhere.


that's mean looking! why no dropper post? wish I'd of had one back in my interrupted seat tube owning bike days! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

stiingya said:


> that's mean looking! why no dropper post? wish I'd of had one back in my interrupted seat tube owning bike days! :thumbsup:


I had a joplin, and the rail clamps sucked, so the saddle kept sliding backward, so i sold it with the intent of buying a gravity dropper once i get the money, but I'm not missing the post as much as I thought I would. so we'll see what will happen.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

highdelll said:


> HA! yeah! post pics and get a applaud/hit/ or slapdown! [did I not say it was a build up thread?] like I did @ first w/ my build












I didn't really know what point you were trying to make with that post originally? (especially with the bike that had deer antlers for bars?) But by chance I saw a link at the bottom and low and behold an actual All Mountainy bike hiding in there... cool! I run shorty bar ends now and then too, but mostly cause I've run short stems so long and the bar ends can offset the shorter cockpit on long climbs. Always used to wonder why you don't see more AM bikes with shorty bar ends to help with the climbing. Course then I caught a bar end in the ribs on a tumble and took the [email protected] things OFF! I guess that's why you don't see more of them... (and were all such fashion victims!) :thumbsup:

I did ergons with the built in bar ends awhile too. curved and small = less likely to get stuck anywhere... their nice, but 40 bucks every time your grips wear out is espensive!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Buggyr333 said:


> I had a joplin, and the rail clamps sucked, so the saddle kept sliding backward, so i sold it with the intent of buying a gravity dropper once i get the money, but I'm not missing the post as much as I thought I would. so we'll see what will happen.


did it have the remote? Once I used the remote, I hate riding without the dropper. But maybe I'm getting acrobatically challenged as I get older?  (though truthfully I'm jumping and dropping more, and that seat will smack me in the jimmies if it's not out of the way!!!)


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

It had a remote, it was more the saddle sliding than anything, since with my frame geo, I have to have my saddle pretty far foward, so it was annoying. Then I switched it I got use to using my qr to lower it. Occasionally i find myself forgetting to drop it, causing some uncomfortable situations, but it hasnt caused me to crash yet.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Buggyr333 said:


> Update on my ruckus. Got rid of the dropper post, got me a uturn fork, and some magura louise hydro brakes. Now I take it everywhere.


DAM I would love to own that bike!


----------



## opiants (May 15, 2011)

Safe keeping a picture in mtbr in case I might need them


----------



## xiaolin808 (Dec 28, 2011)

*2006 Dakar Sport*

Not sure if you would consider this an A/M bike, but here goes.

Everything is pretty much stock except...
Intense 2.25 System4 tires
Truvativ Hussefelt stem
Specialized 750mm bars
Vader Saddle (Cheap Hong Kong knock off, but surprisingly comfortable)
RaceFace 34t bash guard
ODI Rogue Black/Black Grips.


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

*2011 Canfield Brothers The One*

Some newer photos of my Canfield. Also changed up a few bits since my last post.

Build details
-----------------
Frame: 2011 Canfield Brothers The One (small)
Fork: 2011 Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Ti
Shock: 2011 X-Fusion Vector HLR w/ Ti spring
Headset: Cane Creek XXII
Stem: Po1nt One Split-Second [50]
Handlebar: Deity Black Label
Grips: Deity
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR (8" fr, 7" rr)
Shifters: XO
Wheelset: Industry Nine Enduro (tubeless converted)
Tires: Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo (fr/rr specific)
Pedals: Canfield Brothers Crampons
Crankset: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM
Seatpost: KS i950
Seatpost clamp: Deity
Seat: WTB Silverado Ti
RR Derailleur: XO

37.4 lbs with this spec.




























I love this bike!


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Sick Canfeild...... Looking to get mine at the end of the month. Already have that fork but plan on using a ELKA for the rear... Having a hard time waiting to order it BUT gotta wait till payday...sucks


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

The line between AM and single-crown FR bikes has been seriously blurred by your bicycle. Well done


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

ehigh said:


> The line between AM and single-crown FR bikes has been seriously blurred by your bicycle. Well done


+1. Damn that bike looks fun! :thumbsup:

Kameraguy, Any noticeable differences between the vector and a DHX?


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks guys, it's portly but it really is my do-it-all, so I ride this for XC-ish stuff (very arduous to be honest with this build but I deal), to more gravity stuff which this comes into it's natural element. It feels good to be able to deal with such varied situations on this build.

mrniceguy42, the only experience I have with a DHX is a 5.0 air that I used on my Rocky Mountain Slayer. I thought the DHX Air was good at the time, but a bit hard to get to feel "right" to me. The new Vector HLR Air though feels awesome. A lot easier to tune (meaning I could easily feel the changes as I made them). I wish I could try a Vivid Air to compare. But I'm very happy with how coil-like the Vector HLR Air feels in comparison to the Vector HLR Coil. I think the coil version is feels a little better, but imho t's a toss-up between the two.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

kameraguy said:


> Thanks guys, it's portly but it really is my do-it-all, so I ride this for XC-ish stuff (very arduous to be honest with this build but I deal), to more gravity stuff which this comes into it's natural element. It feels good to be able to deal with such varied situations on this build.
> 
> mrniceguy42, the only experience I have with a DHX is a 5.0 air that I used on my Rocky Mountain Slayer. I thought the DHX Air was good at the time, but a bit hard to get to feel "right" to me. The new Vector HLR Air though feels awesome. A lot easier to tune (meaning I could easily feel the changes as I made them). I wish I could try a Vivid Air to compare. But I'm very happy with how coil-like the Vector HLR Air feels in comparison to the Vector HLR Coil. I think the coil version is feels a little better, but imho t's a toss-up between the two.


I agree, I had a DHX air but I never enjoyed the feel of this particular shock. Either too mushy or too harsh. I havent tried any of the Xfusion stuff but I am interested. From what I have seen, people have liked them and I like the idea of supporting the underdog. I am looking into the vector air to replace the rp23 on my mission. Enjoy your canfield, seriously a slick ride!


----------



## omali89 (Feb 20, 2012)

*2009 yeti 575 build*

Just finished my 2009 yeti 575 build.

This bike rides like a DREAM!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

kameraguy said:


> 37.4 lbs with this spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally [email protected] @$$ bike!

If it could be that and 5 pounds lighter in an XL than it would be the *ONE*, otherwise it's still a *FR* bike IMO!

I guess it would be pretty awesome to swap forks/wheels and go DH with it too. But I don't think it be worth the trade off of having such a heavy bike the rest of the time...? To each his/her own! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

omali89 said:


> Just finished my 2009 yeti 575 build.
> 
> This bike rides like a DREAM!!


Nice Yeti man! Congrats & enjoy!!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's another one of my AM set-ups. It's an antique from the 1940s...


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

stiingya said:


> totally [email protected] @$$ bike!
> 
> If it could be that and 5 pounds lighter in an XL than it would be the *ONE*, otherwise it's still a *FR* bike IMO!
> 
> I guess it would be pretty awesome to swap forks/wheels and go DH with it too. But I don't think it be worth the trade off of having such a heavy bike the rest of the time...? To each his/her own! :thumbsup:


I hear what you are saying. For the record, when I had a single-ring setup up front, carbon raceface bars, x-Fusion Vengeance RC fork, x-Fusion Vector HLR-Air, tubes, and a standard seatpost, my bike was down to 33.2 lbs. I know there are others on the Canfield forum who went lighter than even this. If I revisited this previous build and put in a less-aggressive rear shock, I bet I could drop it down to the mid 32s. But, even though my current build is on the heavier side of things, it's not as bad as it sounds in terms of riding it. Or..maybe i've just accepted the weight because I really like how it is now.

So despite changing to lighter parts, mine is not the lightest, but I hope this demonstrates it's certainly possible to get this bike further down in weight depending on how you build it.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

omali89,
I like it how that road bike looks stashed away to gather dust. )


----------



## omali89 (Feb 20, 2012)

haha.. no kidding man.


----------



## omali89 (Feb 20, 2012)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Here's another one of my AM set-ups. It's an antique from the 1940s...


Does it play FM as well???


----------



## Sachem6 (Apr 30, 2008)

*2009 KHS Velvet*

2009 Velvet. 170mm Lyric up front, 150mm Monarch shock in the back.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Pitch by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## C.Jason (Feb 14, 2012)

Saw so many cool full suspention mountain bike here!!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

alright, whats going on...

somebody posted something about a Chumba, I don't see any chumba and that Pitch changed directions... that's some weird hoodoo voodoo... 

@kameraguy, I see your point, for sure some very nice and expensive lighter builds out there. Though you sure start behind the curve with a 10lb frame! 

Flip side is there are some less expensive AM bikes that weight close to your bike due to less expensive parts picks. And a person wouldn't call them FR "just because" their heavy. So I guess it isn't totally fair to call yours FR for the same reason... :thumbsup:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

sly_foxx said:


> Pitch by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Nice ride!

Odd that Spec got rid of the Pitch, and then the lowest Enduro build is now a 2nd Evo model?

I get that the Evo Stumpy was overlapping too much with the Pitch performance wise, but not cost vs performance wise...

Now they have a $/travel hole where the pitch used to be?


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

sly_foxx said:


> Pitch by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Great looking pitch! :thumbsup:


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

omali89 said:


> Just finished my 2009 yeti 575 build.
> 
> This bike rides like a DREAM!!


How does it ride with the coil? I used to have a 2010, and enjoyed it very much, then had the rp23 pushed and was even more in love with it, but I was always curious how it would ride with a coil....


----------



## omali89 (Feb 20, 2012)

nightofthefleming said:


> How does it ride with the coil? I used to have a 2010, and enjoyed it very much, then had the rp23 pushed and was even more in love with it, but I was always curious how it would ride with a coil....


I love the coil shock. I think it is much more plush than the air shock, but it does add a little more weight.


----------



## Sourloter (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice bikes!


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Sachem6 said:


> 2009 Velvet. 170mm Lyric up front, 150mm Monarch shock in the back.


Nice ride- Velvet and Lucky 7 were great bikes. This one is pretty sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## SpecializedRider203 (Jan 17, 2012)

* Frame Size & Color: Large and Red
* Fork: Rockshox Recon Silver TK (solo air)
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker Ryde with 185mm Hayes V7 rotor in the back and 203mm hayes V7 rotor in the front
* Cranks: Shimano M442-8, Octalink Spline, 9-speed, replaceable rings w/ alloy outer
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore M530
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX M581, SGS cage
* Pedals: Diamondback pedals. (dont know what model they are but they have spikes on them.)
* Stem: Specialized 3D forged alloy, 7 degree rise
* Handlebar: Specialized XC low rise, 31.8mm
* Seatpost: 2 bolt micro adjust, 6061 alloy, black
* Saddle: Specialized MTB
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink Spline, cartridge bearing
* Cassette: Shimano HG-50, 9-speed, 11-34t
* Headset: 1 1/8" threadless, black steel cups, loose ball bearings w/ seals
* Grips: Specialized MTB, dual density
* Front Tire: Specialized The Captain Sport, 26x2.0
* Front Rim: Mavic XM317 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano HB-M525 VIAM
* Rear Tire: Specialized The Captain Sport, 26x2.0
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM317 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano FH-M525 VIAM
* Weight: I'm guessing around 25lbs...


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

stiingya said:


> Nice ride!
> 
> Odd that Spec got rid of the Pitch, and then the lowest Enduro build is now a 2nd Evo model?
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying, they basically dropped it without an equal replacement. I certainly would have never bought a Spec. if it wasn't for the Pitch. Funny, the discussion about the Canfield above my bike. I had a Canfield Balance, very nice bike but it was way too heavy for anything other than FR for me (frame weighed 12lbs!). Decided I was going to get a lighter AM bike and was set on a Transition Covert from my LBS. They also had that Pitch Comp on sale and it was cheaper than a Covert frame, so I snagged it and sold all the parts and ended up with a good 6" AM bike. Never been a big Spec fan but it has the right geo and weight, feels pretty dialed.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

21" Xam

HammerSchmidt AM
Fox TALAS 36 RLC2
Fox DHX 5
Sram XO shifters and rear derailleur
Sram 990 Cassette 11/34
Sram 971 chain 
Avid Elixir CRs
Crank Brothers Joplin with remote
Crank Brothers Acid 1 pedals
Sunline V1 AM 65mm stem
Hope QR Clamp
Easton Monkey DH Carbon Risers
Easton Havoc Wheelset with 10mm axle
Kenda Nevegal 2.35s
Syncros FL saddle
Syncros Hardcore ZS44
33lbs

18" Honzo

Sun Ringle Charger Experts
Marz 44 Micro Ti 140 Taper
SLX crankset
e*13 32t
SLX brakes w/ 180/160 XT rotors
WTB Rocket V Team
Sunline V1 762mm flat bars (blue)
Syncros Hardcore ZS44 Tall Upper
Can Creek EC44 lower
ODI Rogues
X.9 short cage
x.9 rear trigger
Sram 971 11-34 
Sram 971 chain
CB Candy 3s
30lbs


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

How's that Honzo treating you then?


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> How's that Honzo treating you then?


Between the weather and LASIK I have not had a chance to really put her through the paces, but so far I am pleased.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nice xam, makes me want to upgrade mine a bit.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Honzo :d


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

sly_foxx said:


> Pitch by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


classy! :thumbsup:


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

My 2010 Mt Vision after a slew of recent upgrades. Crappy pics, but whatever. I'll try to get some in better light for my POS camera haha.




























2010 Marin MV 5.6 size small
Fork: Tora SL solo air 120
shock: Ario RL
wheels: Havoc AM
brakes: BB7s 203mm front 185mm out back, paired with SD7s they STOP. wayy better than the crappy stock hayes stroker rydes
stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 60mm 
bars: Sunline V1 745mm 38mm rise
pedals: DMR V8 (just threw these on after riding SPDs for a while and hated them on the first ride. Need to get used to platforms, but I'll probably always switch back and forth anyways)
drivetrain: LX cranks 22-32-bash, Blackspire stinger chainguide, X9 9 spd rear shifter, X7 rear mech, X5 front shifter (broke this plastic POS the other day, holding together with duct tape for now)

Got a 2011 Revelation RLT Ti on the way which I'll lower to 130mm. Somehow the Tora hasn't broken yet but I don't want to be riding it when it does. Probably will pick up a Monarch RT from Push this spring as well. Dropper post is in the works too, leaning towards the KS i950. Thinking of an angle-set too as that plus the 130 fork should slacken the HA from its current 68.5 to somewhere in the 67-67.5 range without raising the BB much. Planning on grabbing some new rubber and going tubeless with stans kit, flats suck. For now I'm just riding it though because all that stuff is pricey and I just sunk a buncha money into it.


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

Finally done with the build. Final weight: 26.16 lbs. (11.86 kg.)

Specs:

2011 Commencal Meta 5.5 Carbon Medium
Fox 32 Float FIT RLC 150
Fox Float RP2
Easton Vice AM Stem
PRO XCR Carbon Riser
Easton EC90 Carbon Seatpost
2011 Easton Haven Carbon 26" Wheelset
Avid XX Brake Set w/CSX 185mm/160mm Rotors
Shimano XTR Crankset
Crank Bros Egg Beaters
SRAM X9 Front Mech
SRAM X9 Rear Mech
SRAM X9 Trigger Shifters
SRAM PG 990 Cassette
WTB Valcon Team Carbon Saddle
SRAM PC 991 Chain
Maxxis Ardent Front Tire
Maxxis ADvantage Rear Tire

Pics. Sorry about the flash:


----------



## C.Jason (Feb 14, 2012)

very nice！


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

LostBoyScout said:


>


oh wow thats hawt.

im a sucker for green and black


----------



## Moving Shadow (Nov 7, 2011)

2010 Devinci Hectik


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

LostBoyScout said:


>


this or a titus eg are probably my next frame, in a 29er flavor though.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

b-kul said:


> *this *or a titus eg are probably my next frame, in a 29er flavor though.


This is a 29er though. :skep:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

eurospek said:


> This is a 29er though. :skep:


thats the second time huh. may futo have mercy.


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

That transition is sweet looking, as is the Devinci. Don't see many of them stateside. Sunspension on it looks very similar to a Transition Covert.


----------



## Shiva Tandava (Feb 25, 2012)

what do you think about this bike? ...good bullet or **** for lamers?


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

LostBoyScout said:


>


Beautiful bike! This new breed of AM 29er's are unbelievable.. Mine like's to laugh at me, call me derogatory names, "is that all you've got p***y!"


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Some updates. Got some new Amps and Finally went to 1x!!!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sweet nomadc


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice last nomad


----------



## Shiva Tandava (Feb 25, 2012)

look at swanky =)


----------



## AFI (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet Bike!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

socalMX said:


> Some updates. Got some new Amps and Finally went to 1x!!!


Didn't Crank Bros make color matching kits for those Joplin posts?


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

eauxgod said:


> HammerSchmidt AM
> Fox TALAS 36 RLC2
> Fox DHX 5
> Sram XO shifters and rear derailleur
> ...


I wish I had as sweet a setup like that FS! Good job eauxgod! Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

ACHTUNG! said:


> Finally done with the build. Final weight: 26.16 lbs. (11.86 kg.)
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 2011 Commencal Meta 5.5 Carbon Medium...


Smashing build!!! Good show!:thumbsup:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

laxman2001 said:


> oh wow thats hawt.
> 
> im a sucker for green and black


Couldn't agree with you more.
That bike reminds me of a Ninja (Kawasaki) :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Santa Cruz Butcher.
Built it up from the frame, nearly everything is new spec and exactly what I wanted. Feels good man.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comps people! As for the Joplin, I have not looked into that but will...Im kinda waiting to see what the Fox seatpost looks like! They seem to use blue as a staple color! Although, im thinking the blue might start to be too overdone??? Im thinking of a lighter wheelset that may not be blue?


@liljoe76, sweet butcher! Nice job building it up...Isnt it so much better and more rewarding to create your own monster, rather than buying one off the shelf! I love that blue, not as much as the slightly darker blue Knolly uses though. Congrats!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks. Except for the first, I've always built my own, but this time I actually had the funds to not compromise on component selection. I too wish it was closer to King blue, but this came out nice. With static testing and a super short run at a local trail I feel like I nailed it, hoping this year is decent weather wise so i can beat the bag outta it.


----------



## MortenRE (Apr 30, 2010)

There are som many fine bikes in this thread! It makes me want to go out and ride.

Here is mine:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

@MortenRE

'wouldnt think twice if I were in your shoes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

liljoe76 said:


> Santa Cruz Butcher.
> Built it up from the frame, nearly everything is new spec and exactly what I wanted. Feels good man.


What's the nice white bash coupled with the Silent Guide?


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

It's a K-Edge MTB Ring Guard. I forget if I got it at jenson or universal. Seems nice enough, not beefy, but I never really killed my 44 when I was running a triple. It is not Straitline approved  Their bash has a chamfer on the inside edge to let the chain slip back onto the ring if it jumps that high. I'm willing to risk it, I know how to resolve the issue if it binding occurs. The Guide is as stated, silent. Well about as quiet as you can get, slightly less noise (different pitch) than my King rear.


----------



## hadique (Oct 9, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: 2008 Mongoose Otero Elite Small
* Fork: SR Suntour SF7-XCM-HLO 100mm (last season with it)
* Rear Shock: SR Suntour RS8-EPICON-DA 165/38mm (replacing ASAP)
* Front Brakes: Hayes Prime Expert 180mm
* Rear Brakes: Avid Juicy 3.5 160mm
* Cranks: Shimano Deore LX 22-42T
* Derailleurs & Shifters: Shimano Deore LX 3x9
* Pedals: Shadow Conspiracy Ravager Sealed
* Saddle: Planet Bike A.R.S. Classic
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Deore LX Hollowtech II
* Cassette: Shimano Deore LX CS-HG61 11-34T
* Headset: Cane Creek 110 ZS
* Stem / Handlebar / Seat Post: Mongoose OEM
* Grips: Ergon GC3
* Front Tire: WTB XC VelociRaptor Comp
* Front Rim: Mavic EN 321 Disc 32-hole
* Front Hub: Novatec D041SB
* Rear Tire: Kenda Komodo
* Rear Rim: Mavic EN 321 Disc 36-hole
* Rear Hub: Novatec D042SB-SS
* Weight: A lot I'm sure.

All pivot points re-engineered. No more noise and they work like they're supposed to!!! And not a single loose ball bearing left on the bike. Cartridge bearings are happiness wrapped in metal.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Got my AM Rig put together.

Trek Remedy 9.9 with a Relevation World Cup, ZTR Flows and some XT/X9 in the drivetrain. Love the bike so far. Looking forward to many a Pisgah Trips.










-Tom


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

trhoppe said:


> Got my AM Rig put together.
> Trek Remedy 9.9 with a Relevation World Cup, ZTR Flows and some XT/X9 in the drivetrain. Love the bike so far. Looking forward to many a Pisgah Trips.
> -Tom


Does your little friend get to tag along?


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

liljoe76 said:


> It's a K-Edge MTB Ring Guard. I forget if I got it at jenson or universal. Seems nice enough, not beefy, but I never really killed my 44 when I was running a triple. It is not Straitline approved  Their bash has a chamfer on the inside edge to let the chain slip back onto the ring if it jumps that high. I'm willing to risk it, I know how to resolve the issue if it binding occurs. The Guide is as stated, silent. Well about as quiet as you can get, slightly less noise (different pitch) than my King rear.


is that bash guard going to stop anything?


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread is made of awesome - I totally want to build a new bike now


----------



## zer00aeon (Nov 2, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## tracerey (Jul 7, 2010)

*My All Mountain Set-up*

Just want to share my new All Mountain Set-up. Now i am using Maxxis High Roller Tires and Easton Haven Handlebar (not shown on photo).


----------



## tracerey (Jul 7, 2010)

*My All Mountain Set-up*

Hi All,

I just want to share my new All Mountain Set-up.

Frame: Intense Tracer VP (Small) Ltd Black Chrome
Fork: Fox Talas 36 160mm Travel 20mm QR
Shock: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Headset: Chris King Dovolution
Bottom Bracket: Chris King
Handle Bar: Easton Haven Carbon
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm, 0 degrees
Grip: Lizard Skin Lock-On Northshore
Brake: Hope Tech Evo X2
Rotor: Hope Floating Disc (8" front & 7" rear)
Crank: Shimano XTR 175mm. 10S Double Ring 40-28
Pedal: Shimano XTR Trail
Shifter: Shimano XTR
Front Derailluer: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailluer: Shimano XTR
Cassett: Shimano XTR
Chain: Shimano XTR
Saddle: Intense "Sacred Heart"
Seatpost: KS950i (Remote)
Seat clamp: Thomson seat clamp
Wheelset: Chris King Hubs, ZTR Flow, DT spokes
Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35mm (not shown on photo)


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

tracerey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share my new All Mountain Set-up. I am now using a Maxxis High Roller Tires and Easton Haven Handlebar ( not in the photo).


She's a beaut! I'll look up that headset model for you when I get off the ocean. Btw how do you like that mrp 2x setup? I just added the same unit to my tracer, but I haven't had much time to use it yet.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: 2010 turner 5 spot M charcoal
* Fork: 2011 fox float rlc
* Rear Shock: 2010 fox float rp23 w/ burgtec ti offset shock reducers
* Front Brakes: formula the one w/160mm sram xx rotor
* Rear Brakes: formula the one w/160mm sram xx rotor
* Cranks: Shimano xtr m970
* Chainring: 34t e13 guide ring
* Chain: sram pc 1071
* Guide: e13 xcx st + mrp xcg single taco
* Derailleur: 2011 sram x9 10spd
* Shifter: 2011 sram x0 10spd silver ed.
* Pedals: wellgo mg1 ti (going strong since 2008) 
* Saddle: tioga spyder
* Bottom Bracket: race face
* Cassette: sram pg1070 12-36
* Headset: chris king
* Stem: sunline v-one AM 50mm
* Handlebar: 2011 easton haven carbon
* Seat Post: 2010 reverb
* Grips: peaty
* Front Tire: kenda excavator 2.35
* Front Wheel: easton haven carbpn
* Rear Tire: schwalbe nobby nic 2.4
* Rear Wheel: easton haven carbon
* Weight: take a guess


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

hadique said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 2008 Mongoose Otero Elite Small
> * Fork: SR Suntour SF7-XCM-HLO 100mm (last season with it)
> * Rear Shock: SR Suntour RS8-EPICON-DA 165/38mm (replacing ASAP)
> * Front Brakes: Hayes Prime Expert 180mm
> ...


What kind of front rack is that?


----------



## hadique (Oct 9, 2011)

Sunlite Gold Tec. $9 @ Niagara Cycle last year. Surprisingly light too.


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

saturnine said:


> is that bash guard going to stop anything?


I hope so. I wasn't too terrible to my 44t, no teeth were ground down or missing and I ran it for 5 years. Most strikes were fallen trees. If I misjudge anything bad enough to destroy the 32t sized bash, I'm probably messing up the iscg tabs too via the straitline boomerang.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Captain Cobb said:


> She's a beaut! I'll look up that headset model for you when I get off the ocean. Btw how do you like that mrp 2x setup? I just added the same unit to my tracer, but I haven't had much time to use it yet.


I'm also running a MRP 2x and I've got it going on my 26, 39t X0 cranks mounted with ISCG 05 tabs. I think that I have had it on for 5 months, maybe more, now. The taco/skid plate bash has been holding up. There are two noticeable nicks on it from two separate incidents. Those were both some good rocks to get shred up on, so I'm not surprised by those marks. Even then, my chainrings don't get chewed and my chain doesn't fly around. 
The lower pulley mech fell off, likely because of my own improper installation, but MRP sent me a free replacement without any questions.


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Specialized Enduro S-Works SL -09*









Size M
BOS Deville TCR 160 fork
X0 sifter, rear derailleur and chain guide
Avid Code R brakes
Race Face Sixc 170mm cranks with 32T MRP chainring
Flow/Superstar Switch Evo wheelset with MM 2.5 freeride
Elka Stage 5 shock


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

kaneshiro76 said:


> Does your little friend get to tag along?


Heck yea she does. She laughs at me on the uphills taunting me on how I'm going so slow. I pay her back on the downhills though


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

saturnine said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 2010 turner 5 spot M charcoal
> * Fork: 2011 fox float rlc
> * Rear Shock: 2010 fox float rp23
> * Front Brakes: formula the one w/160mm sram xx rotor
> ...


:eekster:
love the frame style and colors and build everything! 28,5 pound? i dunno..


----------



## ferhanmm (Feb 29, 2012)

saturnine said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 2010 turner 5 spot M charcoal
> * Fork: 2011 fox float rlc
> * Rear Shock: 2010 fox float rp23
> * Front Brakes: formula the one w/160mm sram xx rotor
> ...


looks great!


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

JaMMu76 said:


> Size M
> BOS Deville TCR 160 fork
> X0 sifter, rear derailleur and chain guide
> Avid Code R brakes
> ...


I'm quite sure I've seen you riding here in Helsinki, checked your profile and seems to add up with your profile information. Ihan hvetin siisti pyörä muuten


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Pädi said:


> I'm quite sure I've seen you riding here in Helsinki, checked your profile and seems to add up with your profile information. Ihan hvetin siisti pyörä muuten


I respect that - I have no idea how you guys can ride in that weather :thumbsup:


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

wintersolstice said:


> I respect that - I have no idea how you guys can ride in that weather :thumbsup:


Hah, I've been doing 4-6 hour trips on my Enduro every Saturday and Sunday this winter, impossible to stay off the bike, even at temperatures below -20 degrees Celsius  It really isn't that bad if you put enough clothes on, toes are the only problem, oh and it would be nice if there would be goggles that don't get all foggy within minutes while using a fullface.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Pädi said:


> Hah, I've been doing 4-6 hour trips on my Enduro every Saturday and Sunday this winter, impossible to stay off the bike, even at temperatures below -20 degrees Celsius  It really isn't that bad if you put enough clothes on, toes are the only problem, oh and it would be nice if there would be goggles that don't get all foggy within minutes while using a fullface.


Fullface helmet? Is it to prevent frostbite?
I'm a desert guy (Arizona), so cold isn't something I'm used to


----------



## tracerey (Jul 7, 2010)

*Tracer VP - AM Set-up*



Captain Cobb said:


> She's a beaut! I'll look up that headset model for you when I get off the ocean. Btw how do you like that mrp 2x setup? I just added the same unit to my tracer, but I haven't had much time to use it yet.


Hi Captain Cobb,

Thanks!

I love the new XTR 10speed setup with 2X MRP chain guide....it does what it supposed to do, even how hard i ride. It makes the bike quiet, kept the chain inplace and all you can hear is the tires. What i like most is, the chain doesn't hit the lower link anymore.
Yes, please send the CK headset info to me.


----------



## JaMMu76 (Jan 19, 2008)

Pädi said:


> I'm quite sure I've seen you riding here in Helsinki, checked your profile and seems to add up with your profile information. Ihan hvetin siisti pyörä muuten


Kiitos

Actually I live in Kerava nowadays(I changed my profile) and I am usually driving around in this area(Kerava-Vantaa-Sipoo). But yeah, I still go ride in Helsinki every now and then so maybe you have seen me


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

wintersolstice said:


> Fullface helmet? Is it to prevent frostbite?
> I'm a desert guy (Arizona), so cold isn't something I'm used to


Yeah, I know, total overkill, only reason why I use it is to save my chins from the freezing wind and so I can use goggles with out looking stupid (doesn't look quite right with the open face). Fullface also hides my face quite well so my friends won't recognise me and therefor am still in their sanebooks 
Oh and you may think I'm crazy for cycling through the Finnish winter but I couldn't stand riding in temperatures over 25 degrees (sorry can't be bothered to transfer to Fahrenheit  ) myself which is probably normal for you, it's all about what you're used to I guess 

Jammu, olen nähnyt kaksi tuollaista vanhempaa Enduroa pyörivän täällä Helsingissä, toisessa Spessun oma tuplakruunu ja toisessa singlecrowni joka oli varmaankin sinun. Miten on BOS pelittänyt? Mistä ostit ja mihin hintaan? Joskus tulevaisuudessa olen meinannut tuon minun Lyrik R:än vaihtaa johonkin Foxin Talas 36 RLC:ään tai just johonkin BOS:iin. Pistä vaan YV:llä jos viitsit vastata


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Pädi said:


> Yeah, I know, total overkill, only reason why I use it is to save my chins from the freezing wind and so I can use goggles with out looking stupid (doesn't look quite right with the open face). Fullface also hides my face quite well so my friends won't recognise me and therefor am still in their sanebooks
> Oh and you may think I'm crazy for cycling through the Finnish winter but I couldn't stand riding in temperatures over 25 degrees (sorry can't be bothered to transfer to Fahrenheit  ) myself which is probably normal for you, it's all about what you're used to I guess
> 
> Jammu, olen nähnyt kaksi tuollaista vanhempaa Enduroa pyörivän täällä Helsingissä, toisessa Spessun oma tuplakruunu ja toisessa singlecrowni joka oli varmaankin sinun. Miten on BOS pelittänyt? Mistä ostit ja mihin hintaan? Joskus tulevaisuudessa olen meinannut tuon minun Lyrik R:än vaihtaa johonkin Foxin Talas 36 RLC:ään tai just johonkin BOS:iin. Pistä vaan YV:llä jos viitsit vastata


25? LOL. I've ridden in temps over 40 degrees.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

laxman2001 said:


> 25? LOL. I've ridden in temps over 40 degrees.


Yeah, 25 is actually on the cool side here - that's like "Spring". Actually, today it will be 22.
Definitely all about what you're used to!

Love the idea of a full face in snow though, I'll have to keep that in mind


----------



## weverb (Jun 29, 2011)

My new AM rig. Sorry for the crappy cell picture.


----------



## Rob13380 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Betd*

Hello

Following the advice of Hadge - Paul from BETD who is a superstar searching for one of these for me, I am putting a plea out to everyone on here to see if anyone has one of these linkages available.

its the 04 Stumpjumper FSR 120mm / 150mm linkage

If anyone has one, knows anyone with one or has seem one in a bin somewhere please do get in touch asap!!!!

Thanks guys and happy trails.


----------



## ClaymoreJoe (Dec 22, 2011)

*AM Cannondale*

Cannondale has come a long way in the past two years. They have entered a new world since welcoming the Scott engineer to the team. I have just boughten their 2 new AM bikes, the Claymore and the Jekyll. I am looking to post a thread here and my thoughts of the two bikes but I am not sure exactly how I do that. I am a newbie here. I have a few reviews that I would like to do but just don't know how...........****, I am not even sure what I am writing to, right now. 
Looking for help, Bueller, Bueller, anyone


----------



## ClaymoreJoe (Dec 22, 2011)

*how do i do this*

looking for 5 posts here, than I can write my own............RIGHT?


----------



## ClaymoreJoe (Dec 22, 2011)

*Rust*

I used to ride in the snow but the rust got to a point that I couldn't handle. I ride now only when I know my ride can dry. I suppose if you have a heated garage or space in the house it's ok.

5 posts now


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ClaymoreJoe said:


> Cannondale has come a long way in the past two years. They have entered a new world since welcoming the Scott engineer to the team. I have just boughten their 2 new AM bikes, the Claymore and the Jekyll. I am looking to post a thread here and my thoughts of the two bikes but I am not sure exactly how I do that. I am a newbie here. I have a few reviews that I would like to do but just don't know how...........****, I am not even sure what I am writing to, right now.
> Looking for help, Bueller, Bueller, anyone





ClaymoreJoe said:


> looking for 5 posts here, than I can write my own............RIGHT?





ClaymoreJoe said:


> I used to ride in the snow but the rust got to a point that I couldn't handle. I ride now only when I know my ride can dry. I suppose if you have a heated garage or space in the house it's ok.
> 
> 5 posts now


These newer forum rules sure do seem to "improve" the content quality of the site... :skep:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

2010 Lg Firebird w/DHX-Air 
Van 36 160
Chromag Acute bar / Ranger stem
SLX brakes and crank 203/160
819 rims on King ISO hubs/ HD rear
Conti Trail King 2.2 tires
SDG saddle/post
King headset / BB


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

@*Hangtime*: That's wicked sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Hangtime said:


> 2010 Lg Firebird w/DHX-Air
> Van 36 160
> Chromag Acute bar / Ranger stem
> SLX brakes and crank 203/160
> ...


Hey mate,

How do you like the geo with the 160 fork? I have a '12 on order and using a '12 160 talas on it that I had on my Remedy. I have a full DH rig, so this is more of an all arounder bike that I will be building light with XX, X.0 and XTR.

The white looks great!

MTBP


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> How do you like the geo with the 160 fork? I have a '12 on order and using a '12 160 talas on it that I had on my Remedy. I have a full DH rig, so this is more of an all arounder bike that I will be building light with XX, X.0 and XTR.
> 
> ...


I like the 160 on it. Head angle is 67deg. I came off of a Highline with a 180 and use this for my everyday ride. As it sits now it's just under or at 34lbs.


----------



## marlboroicemint (Jul 16, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Wheeler Hornet 30 2011, size 16
* Fork: Rock Shox Rector RL U turn 110-150mm
* Rear Shock: 2011 X Fusion O2 RL
* Front Brakes: Shimano M575
* Rear Brakes: Shimano M575
* Cranks: Shimano Deore 10 Spd
* Chain: Shimano SLX
* Derailleur: 2011 sram x9 10spd
* Shifter: 2011 sram x7 10spd
* Pedals: Shimano M530
* Saddle: Selle Italia Q-bik
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimano SLX 10spd
* Headset: WBP Tapered
* Stem: non brand AM 
* Handlebar: 2011 Aerozine Aluminium 7050
* Seat Post: WBP
* Grips: WBP
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
* Front Wheel: Alexrims SX44
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
* Rear Wheel: Alexrims SX44


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

Everything is stock:

Specialized Bicycle Components : 04 Enduro Expert

Except for the pedals, seat and grips.

Pedals are XT clip-less

Seat is WTB SLT Pure V

Grips are custom lock on from Lizard skins


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Kayton, is that Black Mountain in San Diego?

Best, John


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes it is. I can't post links yet but you can find it on Mountainbikebill dot com


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

*2011 SJ FSR Carbon Pro*

Some people might dispute this being called an AM mountain bike...I'll concede that this leans towards the trailbike end of the spectrum; however, it is slacker than my previous bike, a 2011 Remedy 9 (67.75 degrees vs 68), has 5.5" of travel front and rear, _and_ it rips every descent as capably as the Remedy.


----------



## Diegobustillos (Dec 21, 2008)

Frame Size & Color: Pivot Firebird Small Black
* Fork: Fox Talas 180 Fit RC2
* Brakes: Avid Code R
* Cranks: SRAM X9
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Slx
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: CB Mallets
* Stem: Race Face
* Handlebar:Race Face SixC
* Seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb
* Saddle:WTB ROCKET V Titanium
* Cassette: SRAM PG 1090
* Headset: Cane Creek Angleset
* Grips: Lizard Skins Peaty Lock on
* Front Tire: Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Stans Flow
* Rear Tire: Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Stans Flow


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## Diegobustillos (Dec 21, 2008)

There's my new firebird
Soon to be me at None in Caracas, Venezuela - photo by Diegobustillos - Pinkbike.com


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

Diegobustillos said:


> There's my new firebird
> Soon to be me at None in Caracas, Venezuela - photo by Diegobustillos - Pinkbike.com


Firebirds rule


----------



## Diegobustillos (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, they definetly do


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

saturnine said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 2010 turner 5 spot M charcoal
> * Fork: 2011 fox float rlc


Did you do the sanding/stripping/etc of the fork lowers and crown? I'm considering this.

Details please!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

client_9 said:


> Did you do the sanding/stripping/etc of the fork lowers and crown? I'm considering this.
> 
> Details please!


sure did. the crown was ridiculous to do. no sanding, only paint stripper and scraping.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

saturnine said:


> sure did. the crown was ridiculous to do. no sanding, only paint stripper and scraping.


Looks so great.

I hear "aircraft stripper" is the way to go?

And is that FOX logo from slik graphics in the UK?

thanks !


----------



## Always Pitchin (Jul 29, 2011)

09 Spec Pitch purchased new summer 2011. Work in progress. Just added the X Fusion Vengeance RC 160mm and Cane Creek 40 headset. Its still winter in MN, but I cant wait to put this new fork through its paces!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

client_9 said:


> Looks so great.
> 
> I hear "aircraft stripper" is the way to go?
> 
> ...


i used paint stripper in an aerosol can. probably not the best solution, but the only one i found without searching the city. the fox decal is just a standard promo decal from fox.


----------



## John Stone (Dec 20, 2009)

Modified 2011 Trek Fuel EX 8 (26.15 pounds): 
- 18.5" Frame
- Truvativ XO 2x10 Carbon Crankset (26-39) 
- Truvativ GXP BB 
- SRAM XO Shifters 
- SRAM XO Front & Rear Derailleurs 
- SRAM PG-1070 Cassette (11-36) 
- Truvativ T40 Noir Carbon Handlebars (15mm rise) 
- Thompson Elite X4 110mm Stem (10° rise) 
- WTB Devo Carbon Saddle with Titanium Rails
- Shimano M-540 Pedals (clipless) 
- Azonic 420 Pedals (flat) 
- ODI Rouge Grips 
- American Classic 26" All Mountain Tubeless Wheels
- American Classic Disc 130 Hub (front) & Disc 225 Hub (rear) 
- 2012 26x2.2 Continental Mountain King ProTection Tires w/ Black Chili
- Fox RP-2 Rear Shock 
- Fox 32 F 120mm Forks 
- KMC X10SL Chain
- Avid Elixir 5 Hydraulic brakes


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

John Stone said:


> Modified 2011 Trek Fuel EX 8 (26.15 pounds):
> - 18.5" Frame
> - Truvativ XO 2x10 Carbon Crankset (26-39)
> - Truvativ GXP BB
> ...


Nice Bike! Crazy bar angle! (and looong stem) 

Edit/ AND [email protected] your garage/bike shop is AWESOME...


----------



## John Stone (Dec 20, 2009)

stiingya said:


> Nice Bike! Crazy bar angle! (and looong stem)
> 
> Edit/ AND [email protected] your garage/bike shop is AWESOME...


Thanks man.

I originally replaced the stock 90mm Bontrager stem with a Truvativ 70mm, but I felt really cramped with that setup. Unfortunately my 18.5" frame is a little undersized for me. The 110mm stem is way longer than I'd like, but it allows me to ride long hours without pain.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

back in the day 110-130mm stem on a frame a size too small was the go-to set up! Along with my 1.8 pinkish rear tire!  Course the bike rarely left the ground or dropped off anything.

Sure climbed good though...?

*Anyone know if Pivot has plans for a carbon firebird??? *


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

stiingya said:


> *Anyone know if Pivot has plans for a carbon firebird??? *


A friend of mine torn between the Firebird and Mach 5.7 carbon was wondering the same thing. I figure it's gotta be in the works right?


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

John Stone said:


> Modified 2011 Trek Fuel EX 8 (26.15 pounds):
> - 18.5" Frame
> - Truvativ XO 2x10 Carbon Crankset (26-39)
> - Truvativ GXP BB
> ...


That ride is hot! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool lookin Trek, too bad its too small for you as that has got to be sketch going downhill with that looong stem....


----------



## John Stone (Dec 20, 2009)

kaneshiro76 said:


> That ride is hot! :thumbsup:





socalMX said:


> Cool lookin Trek, too bad its too small for you as that has got to be sketch going downhill with that looong stem....


Thanks, I just finished the rebuild. Loved the stock Fuel EX for the most part, but it's a whole new beast now.

I still have that Truvativ 70mm stem. It was a tough/borderline call to pull it. The pros barely outweighed the cons. I may even put it back on at some point depending on my mood and where I'm riding that day. :crazy:


----------



## švajnundpig (Dec 1, 2011)

Great Trek, looks pretty nice...


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

Always Pitchin said:


> 09 Spec Pitch purchased new summer 2011. Work in progress. Just added the X Fusion Vengeance RC 160mm and Cane Creek 40 headset. Its still winter in MN, but I cant wait to put this new fork through its paces!


love that bike!


----------



## TheYoungBikeDude (Jan 1, 2012)

that guy with the Trek... I envy his garage shop haha


----------



## C.Jason (Feb 14, 2012)

John Stone said:


> Modified 2011 Trek Fuel EX 8 (26.15 pounds):
> - 18.5" Frame
> - Truvativ XO 2x10 Carbon Crankset (26-39)
> - Truvativ GXP BB
> ...


 :thumbsup: very nice!! i love it!:madman:


----------



## herb1234 (Sep 7, 2011)

my short shocked force

one shot with 36s set at 140mm, big rims, rotors, tires and a 12mm rear axle setup.

the other shot in a more trail/race set up with light wheels and tires with a QR rear end and 32s on the front.

have just add a KS drop post on it, and for some reason i have been on my other bikes in months.........


----------



## ninja4life (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got her today. So Stoked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

My 2011 Canfield "The One" ... Finally got all the parts in yesterday. Finished dialing in and got a quick ride in. 

















































Frame	2011 Canfield The ONE
Fork	X-Fusion Vengance 160mm
Wheels	Crank Brothers Iodine 2
Handlebars	Crank Brothers Iodine 11 Carbon
Stem Crank Brothers Iodine 2 65mm
Headset	Cane Creek Angle Set
Cranks	Sram X9 2x10
Brakes	2012 Shimano XT
Rotors	Avid XX World Cup 180mm
Shifters	X9 2x10
Front Der. XT Shimano 2x10
Chain Sram
Rear Der. Sram X9 2x10
Tires Bontrager XR4 Team Issues Tubeless
Cables Jagwire
Cassette	Sram 1090 12-36 10speed


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Im not much the CB fan but that Canfield looks like a blast!!!


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Lots of opportunity for warranty claims on that Canfield.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Bad Knees said:


> Lots of opportunity for warranty claims on that Canfield.


May be .... May be not.. we will see. I have read alot of the horror stories of CB's products BUT i have also read alot of good things.... especially with the newer products... only time will tell.

Assuming your talking about the Crank Brother parts and not Canfield Bikes with that CB comment


----------



## Wheelspinn (Aug 7, 2011)

Dude, those are the flattest pedals iv ever seen. What kind are they?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

canfeild crampons. and i dont get the cb hate, sure their pedals have a bad rap from some and early gen wheels have some issues but they seem to have got it dialed and i have never read anything negetive about their bars or stems. and name an adjustable post from that era that is good.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

rsullivan said:


> May be .... May be not.. we will see. I have read alot of the horror stories of CB's products BUT i have also read alot of good things.... especially with the newer products... only time will tell.
> 
> Assuming your talking about the Crank Brother parts and not Canfield Bikes with that CB comment


I was gonna ask you how you like the bar and stem setup by crank. I ordered the same setup for my Stumpy.

Thanks


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

My 2010 Stumpjumper with a few mods


----------



## jlkvt (May 16, 2010)

Pädi said:


> Hah, I've been doing 4-6 hour trips on my Enduro every Saturday and Sunday this winter, impossible to stay off the bike, even at temperatures below -20 degrees Celsius  It really isn't that bad if you put enough clothes on, toes are the only problem, oh and it would be nice if there would be goggles that don't get all foggy within minutes while using a fullface.


I've ridden at -10 F, some of the best riding weather IMO. If you dress for it it's not bad.


----------



## jlkvt (May 16, 2010)

Hangtime said:


> 2010 Lg Firebird w/DHX-Air
> Van 36 160
> Chromag Acute bar / Ranger stem
> SLX brakes and crank 203/160
> ...


Goddamit that's one smexy ride:thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

herb1234,
between getting a Force and short shocking it, or getting a Distortion, which route would you choose?


Wheelspinn,
the pedals look like Canfield Crampons to me.


----------



## herb1234 (Sep 7, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> herb1234,
> between getting a Force and short shocking it, or getting a Distortion, which route would you choose?
> 
> .


will depend what you are going to use it for?

i like the force as im used to it and it suits the long ups to long downs we have where i ride and in the light set up i can do the odd xc race on it.
but then i have not been able to spend any real time on a distortion apart from a car park test. the short shocked force does feel alot like the distortion but may not hold up as when given alot of stick.


----------



## mat g (Sep 5, 2011)

*Xprezo Super D*

Here's my AM rig! I have gravity dropper but not on the pic. It's 160mm/140mm.


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats a neat looking frame, never heard of Xprezo. Steel swingarm is kinda cool looking. How much does it weigh?


----------



## mat g (Sep 5, 2011)

birdman829 said:


> Thats a neat looking frame, never heard of Xprezo. Steel swingarm is kinda cool looking. How much does it weigh?


This frame weight 6.36 pounds.

Complete bike on picture about 30.5 lbs. Actually 29 lbs with crossmax XL wheels and smaller tires.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Blur LT2, Rockshox Revelation 150mm, Easton Haven, Race Face crankset, XT build, Avid XO brakes, Rockshox Reverb, Thomson parts, Crank Brothers carbon bar, 2.4 Rocket Ron, 2.35 WTB Bronson.

27.1 lbs.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

birdman829 said:


> Thats a neat looking frame, never heard of Xprezo. Steel swingarm is kinda cool looking. How much does it weigh?


they're out of quebec, canada. used to be involved with the legendary balfa.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's My Slayer....Bone Stock.....for now. Pedals like my old Rocky Element, and descends like my old Joker


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

*My Trance x*



Pedals up and shreds down. Picture sucks, ill post up an action shot next time out with a decent photographer. I might fire on the longer 7.5x2 monarch shock or a Specialized Pitch frame set soon.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

John Stone said:


> Modified 2011 Trek Fuel EX 8 (26.15 pounds):
> - 18.5" Frame
> - Truvativ XO 2x10 Carbon Crankset (26-39)
> - Truvativ GXP BB
> ...


sick bike! probably similar drivetrain ill be going to once the SLX is done


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*AM Two9*










This bike is soooooo fun!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Delete


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

My 2011 Giant Reign 2. I have it just about where I want it.


















I'm very happy with the Lyrik and love the Mission Control damper. (I blame Photobucket for the sideways pic)









Chris King goodness









All the lower end Sram and Shimano stock parts got replaced with XT









I'll miss my SX Trail but this should do just about everything I want it to do.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres my Blur LTc, sorry for the crappy photo:


Size Medium (I'm 5'9")
Fork: Fox 32 Talas RLC
Rear Shock: Fox RP23
Bars: Sunline V1 745mm
Stem: Raceface 60mm
Headset: Chris King
Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 (185/160)
Shifting: Shimano XT 
Crankset: XTR (32T ring)
Cassette: 11-32 Shimano
Chainguide: MRP G2 (medium angle)
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb
Saddle: SDG (stolen from my dh bike until I get a new saddle)
Front Wheel: DT EX500/340
Rear Wheel: Sun Ringle SOS
Front Tire: 2.5 Maxxis Minion 3C
Rear Tire: 2.35 Maxxis High Roller 60a

Next changes planned when funds arise:
-Shimano SLX or XT brakes 
-Cane Creek Angleset OR switch to a Lyrik/36 in the front (68* HTA is a touch steep for my tastes)
-10sp SRAM shifting (so I can get an 11-36 cassette and then use a larger front ring for a wider gear range)


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

can you measure the diameter of that 2.5 tire?
Thanks a lot! nice bike, and supposedly used in dirt!


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

mat g said:


> Here's my AM rig! I have gravity dropper but not on the pic. It's 160mm/140mm.


Sick xprzo!!!!

I am a huge balfa fan, I have a belair which your bike is based on, and currently building my old 2step into an AM rig

How's she ride? I'm gonna guess similar to all my balfas....


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

My mojo HD. Good lord I wish I could ride it. Right now it's sitting at the folks place while I finish school.


























And here she is all covered in mud









And my old 575


----------



## mat g (Sep 5, 2011)

ferday said:


> Sick xprzo!!!!
> 
> I am a huge balfa fan, I have a belair which your bike is based on, and currently building my old 2step into an AM rig
> 
> How's she ride? I'm gonna guess similar to all my balfas....


I have a balfa bobonum (1996)! I don't put a lot of miles on my Xprezo because I have XC rigs too and I race XC more than riding AM trails. But this winter ride was cool!


----------



## Revmoto (Mar 13, 2012)

brand new 2012 Cannondale RZ One Twenty Two


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice Cannondale! Oh and nice Evo too!


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

*2010 Mt Vision*

So I posted this a while ago but I finished some more upgrades (fork, dropper, tires shifter) and I've got it just about how I like it.

Specs:
2011 Revelation RLT Ti lowered to 130mm
Ario RL rear shock (waiting a bit before pulling the trigger on a pushed monarch)
Easton Havoc 15mm TA front 10mm bolt on rear
Conti Mountain King 2.4 Protections tubeless with stans
BB7s with Speed Dial levers 180mm rear 203mm front
DMR V8 pedals (also have m540 SPDs)
Sunline V1 745mm 38mm rise with Hussefelt 60mm stem
KS i950 125mm dropper
X9 rear shifter X5 front shifter (note duct tape holding together cracked plastc casing )
X7 mid cage rear derailleur
SLX cranks 2x9 with sram 991 cassette
Blackspire C4 bash and Stinger chain guide

Not too sure on the weight as I don't have a scale. I'd guess 30-33 lbs


----------



## Moisdet (Mar 23, 2012)

*All Mountain*

Whats is the difference between all mountain and trail bikes?
What is the respective suspension travel range?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Moisdet said:


> Whats is the difference between all mountain and trail bikes?
> What is the respective suspension travel range?


 You will see alot of bikes posted in this thread like the sweet Mount Vision posted above you that are more XC...AM is usually 6" and above, a heavier AM bike could be considered more free ride (FR) and obviously above that would be downhill (DH)...Welcome to the forum!:thumbsup:


----------



## beamer (Sep 2, 2005)

*Nomad*

2010 Santa Cruz Nomad
Fox Vanilla RC2 Fork
Fox DHX 5.0 w/Titanium Spring
DT Swiss 240s Hubs
DT Swiss 5.10 Rims
Maxxis Minion Tires (2.7 & 2.5)
HammerSchmidt Crank
XTR Rear Deraileur 
Chris King 1.5 Headset
RockShox Reverb Seat Post
Avid Elixir CR Brakes 
Transition Stem
Peaty Lock-On Grips
Easton Carbon Bar
Bontrager Saddle
~34ish lbs


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Moisdet (Mar 23, 2012)

*AM / Trail*



socalMX said:


> You will see alot of bikes posted in this thread like the sweet Mount Vision posted above you that are more XC...AM is usually 6" and above, a heavier AM bike could be considered more free ride (FR) and obviously above that would be downhill (DH)...Welcome to the forum!:thumbsup:


Thanks !
So the trail category is nothing more than a "plusher" XC?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Moisdet said:


> Thanks !
> So the trail category is nothing more than a "plusher" XC?


When it gets down to it, it is all very opinionated. There are some obvious things to distinguish a bike from one class to another, like whether or not it has a dual crown fork or not, but even that isn't 100% on differentiating FR from AM depending on the bike.

See what I mean? :thumbsup::madman:


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Moisdet said:


> Whats is the difference between all mountain and trail bikes?
> What is the respective suspension travel range?


to me xc is all about being fast from point a to point b, comfort or fun is an afterthought. racing

am is trail riding. it is mountain biking. having fun, trying stuff, crashing riding everything you can. buying the bike based on its geometry, not travel. there are am hardtails, so 6" of travel is not the deciding factor in what makes the am class. really am or "all mountain" is a marketing term made up to make you think you need another bike. ride your bike, enjoy it, don't worry abou what "class" its in, it's a bike. have fun on it just like kids do


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Moisdet said:


> Thanks !
> So the trail category is nothing more than a "plusher" XC?


Yes, trail would be XC...There is no exact rule to this, for instance the raw Nomad posted above is all mountain BUT could be built up really lite too , or real heavy to lean more towards FR... More important though is the type of riding one does with his bike, I have seen guys riding 4" travel XC bikes on lift assisted downhill runs. Of course the DH bike would be better in those conditions, but try to pedal a DH bike through a 30 mile XC loop,  forget it!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

qbert2000 said:


> to me xc is all about being fast from point a to point b, comfort or fun is an afterthought. racing
> 
> am is trail riding. it is mountain biking. having fun, trying stuff, crashing riding everything you can. buying the bike based on its geometry, not travel. there are am hardtails, so 6" of travel is not the deciding factor in what makes the am class. really am or "all mountain" is a marketing term made up to make you think you need another bike. ride your bike, enjoy it, don't worry abou what "class" its in, it's a bike. have fun on it just like kids do


This is true too but there has to be categories to the best of manufacturers abilities, or they would all just be bikes! See it how you will but I like the way they are broken up. Like I said above, more important is the type of riding you do with the bike, and of course having fun doing it! If you ride a 4" XC bike on DH, cool more power to you, still a XC bike! For noobs its a great starting point to figure out what bike you want depending on the riding you will be doing!!!


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

I'm a little curious why the guy with the red Marin ran zip ties thru his derailleur hanger bolts...?


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

lumberj4ck said:


> i'm a little curious why the guy with the red marin ran zip ties thru his derailleur hanger bolts...?


x 2

?


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

lumberj4ck said:


> I'm a little curious why the guy with the red Marin ran zip ties thru his derailleur hanger bolts...?


Once lost a bolt and had to walk it out 4-5 miles in the dark. I saw a guy on the Marin forum who did the ziptie thing and I liked it. I now carry a spare anyways, but this way I'll probably never need it. Even if it backs out it can't go anywhere.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

My new '11 Pivot Firebird frame that I picked up in the classifieds for a REEEALLY good price while I wait for my '12 black FB frame to arrive. I sold my Remedy way too soon and the delivery for the '12 is not on sched, so I had to get something to fill the void; I got lucky! This one has the aluminum rocker and DHX Air, but the one I'm waiting for will have the carbon rocker and RP23.

Large came in at 31 lbs and a few ounces without the FD and chainguide.
XX shifters
XO cranks 24/38 w/bash
XX 11-36 cassette 
XO med RD
XTR Trail brakes 180/160
XTR pedals 
'12 160 Talas RLC
CBs Iodine 3 wheels
CBs Iodine 11 carbon bars and Iodine 2 stem 65mm
Specialized Tires: Puratory Grid 2.4 front and The Captain Grid 2.3 rear
Chris King HS and BB
'12 Rockshox Reverb

Waiting on the FD today and ready to shred. Can't wait to abuse this thing!!

MTBP


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

Firebirds rule


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

:eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

That Firebird looks stunning!!!


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

socalMX said:


> Yes, trail would be XC...There is no exact rule to this, for instance the raw Nomad posted above is all mountain BUT could be built up really lite too , or real heavy to lean more towards FR... More important though is the type of riding one does with his bike, I have seen guys riding 4" travel XC bikes on lift assisted downhill runs. Of course the DH bike would be better in those conditions, but try to pedal a DH bike through a 30 mile XC loop,  forget it!


For me, I'm building a large travel 29er that's as light as I can afford to get it... because I hate hill climbs enough as it is.
I'll call it "AMXTrail"


----------



## XCELRATE (Mar 16, 2012)

*2011 DiamondBack Mission 1 26"*

2011 DiamondBack Mission 1 26"


----------



## waffencity (Mar 24, 2012)

Just finished, Intense Slopestyle 2...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet SS! Love those and the Socom! Only thing I dont like is the seat! Also, with the Renthal CS protectors, the Renthal Fatbar and Duo stem would be sick!!!


----------



## waffencity (Mar 24, 2012)

I am not that happy with the seat either but haven't decided what one to put on there yet, Gobi maybe?

It was off my last all mountain bike..


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my new personal fave, the WTB Silverado! I have tried many $150+ seats and this lower budget seat kills it!!!


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Bmc supertrail - finished and ready to shred


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

waffencity said:


> Just finished, Intense Slopestyle 2...


I definitely wouldn't call a bike with Slopestyle in the name an AM rig, but it definitely is a sweet bike. You should post pictures of that up in the single crown DH/FR thread. 


waffencity said:


> I am not that happy with the seat either but haven't decided what one to put on there yet, Gobi maybe?
> 
> It was off my last all mountain bike..


My ass is different than your ass, so it's hard to say unless we rub asses together, which is something I honestly don't want to participate in. You should try to demo a number of different seats before you buy one. I personally enjoy the feel of a Specialized Phenom, a saddle generally regarded as an XC saddle, and I use it while dirt jumping, while on rock gardens, just everything really. But again, we're not the same.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

I've also found specialized seats to be very comfortable.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice nomad, man. I also have the Hammerschmidt, really cleans up the look and shifts 50% faster than convention X2 ring. Those tires must weigh a ton, good luck during the summer months. 
Maybe in late July you can switch em out to 2.5 front 2.35 rear High Rollers


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

socalMX said:


> This is my new personal fave, the WTB Silverado! I have tried many $150+ seats and this lower budget seat kills it!!!


yo bro,

where did you get this seat? i am using wtb lopes edition but the colour already faded so looking for a new one for the future,

thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

The intense, how does it climb?


----------



## Pokal326 (Mar 24, 2012)

they are are really cool...............awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

My new El Guapo, ready for it's maiden voyage.

















Probably going to try a shorter stem and maybe throw a Blackspire Stinger on it.


----------



## waffencity (Mar 24, 2012)

icalebkim said:


> The intense, how does it climb?


I have no idea! I have hurt my thumb badly boarding in Grand Massif last week and it isn't healed yet...Can't wait to find out and will let you know...


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

uzurpator said:


> Bmc supertrail - finished and ready to shred


What's the bar/stem combo?


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

wankel said:


> My new El Guapo, ready for it's maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this bike. Can't wait for the 29r version.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Upgraded my 06 Turner RFX frame to a '10 DW 5 Spot. Here she is on her first ride:


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

*Gt*

my 2007 Giant Trance


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Affe said:


> What's the bar/stem combo?


The stem is 40mm Dartmoor Funky ( 2009 model year )
Bars are Funn Fatboy DH 785mm wide.


----------



## rrid3 (Apr 13, 2010)

beamer 
Hey! how do you like your Nomad, is this you first having it or anybody? cause I wanna hear some comparison from old nomad to new nomad...but anyways good setup


----------



## Evil Industries (Mar 28, 2012)

beamer said:


> 2010 Santa Cruz Nomad
> Fox Vanilla RC2 Fork
> Fox DHX 5.0 w/Titanium Spring
> DT Swiss 240s Hubs
> ...


Nice bike, Brother! :thumbsup:



socalMX said:


> Yes, trail would be XC...There is no exact rule to this, for instance the raw Nomad posted above is all mountain BUT could be built up really lite too , or real heavy to lean more towards FR... More important though is the type of riding one does with his bike, I have seen guys riding 4" travel XC bikes on lift assisted downhill runs. Of course the DH bike would be better in those conditions, but try to pedal a DH bike through a 30 mile XC loop,  forget it!


I built my new Nomad on the lighter side and shaved just over 4lbs. from the above listed bike...but made it as bulletproof as possible! I weigh 225lbs. and as such, it's hard to build a bike that can handle a clydesdale (especially a clydesdale as stupid as I am), but I think I got it thus far...

Here is my bike...It weighs in at 30lbs. 11oz.

This bike climbs like an XC bike with no issues and gives me the ability to bomb any downhill i've come across! I might be upgrading to Hope Tech M4's or Formulas eventually, but the XT brakes with the Ice Tech rotors work very well...we will see how long they last stopping my fat @ss...

2012 Nomad 2.1x (Raw)
Fox Factory RP23 Shock
Fox Factory TALAS 36 160 FIT RLC
Industry Nine AM Wheelset
Full XT Parts Package (Upgraded RD to XTR Trail)
Rock Shox Reverb 380mm post
XTR Trail Pedals
Cane Creek 110 HS
AKA Stem
Easton Haven 711 Bar
Peaty Lock-on Grips
WTB Volt Team Seat
Maxxis High Roller 2.35's (Soon to be Stan's No Tube'd)


----------



## deadforkinglast (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think I've posted my Sinister up here before, so here goes:



















Weighs a hair under 31 lbs. Rides great, pedals surprisingly well for a 31 lb single pivot. More of a blunt instrument than a lot of the more sophisticated bikes out there, but it is a blast on pretty much any trail from straight up XC in Marin to flowy Santa Cruz DH to Downieville. Just so long as there is a good descent...

Component highlights include:

-Sinister Gruitr frame, 2008-ish, I think.
-X9 shifters and X0 rear derailleur, SLX cranks and front derailleur.
-2011 Fox Talas 140/110 RLC Kashima QR
-2008-ish Fox DHX Air with the stock (high volume) air canister replaced with the standard volume can. 
-Race Face Atlas AM bars - 728mm, I think? Don't remember, but they are uncut.
-Kind Shock 27.2mm dropper post. Didn't have many choices, but this one seems to work fine. For now.
-Minion DHF front and Crossmark rear.
-Crappy mismatched wheels. I "need" new ones eventually, but shop rat pay won't really cut it, even with pro-deals.

I think the only thing I've changed since taking these photos is the stem, which has been replaced with a Spank Spike 35mm, and the front tire, which is still a Minion, but is now a 2.5", not a 2.35". I'd love to get new wheels and a thru-axle fork, but I don't think I'm gonna have the cash for a while. Which is fine.

As closely as I can tell, head angle on this bike is just a hair under 67º with the 2.5" Minion. 72-ish seat angle, 16.5" chainstays and 14.1" BB height. BB is pretty high, but it's cool, I can deal, and it's nice not to worry about banging my pedals on stuff.

I've had the bike for about six months now and am totally stoked on it. I definitely give up some stiffness and pedaling efficiency with the single pivot design, but the tradeoff is that maintenance is almost zero. I work on bikes for 40 hours a week, so the less I have to work on my own, the better, right?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*my Dawgma...*

Upgraded everything but pedals and frame... Looking to retire the frame in near future. Thomson, Chris King, Stans, and XO.


----------



## Jonni Nitro (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is my 2007 Teocali. Everything on it is Shimano XT with Easton bars, stem, and seat post. I just ordered a Domain RC and new wheel for the front wheel.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

wankel said:


>


Really pushing it on chain length there. Sweet looking ride though, I always drool at that orange.


----------



## Evil Industries (Mar 28, 2012)

If you run the chain that short it doesn't have the slop to hit the chain stay! Duh!  I kid, I kid!


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

wankel said:


> My new El Guapo, ready for it's maiden voyage.


What's that adapter on you Gravity Dropper so that the cable drops out vertically?


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

I like the Titus. And the color is awesome 

Here is my ride for 2012, it is Bad Ass Covert:



















Two more things I am waiting for are chainguide and remote seatpost.
And then I consider it finished for this year.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

I still don't understand why some people put the rear shock upside down. Is there a benefit or is it just a personal preference? Not bagging, just asking.


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> I still don't understand why some people put the rear shock upside down. Is there a benefit or is it just a personal preference? Not bagging, just asking.


this is a bit funny, but I do not know if there is any point in such position 
In my case, I have lost some oil from shock damper and lost damping on the trail. 
It was working only on big hit - anything else was no damping. Puting it upside down made the oil in the right place, co I could relatively comfortable come back home and send the shock for warranty.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

luke_ said:


> this is a bit funny, but I do not know if there is any point in such position
> In my case, I have lost some oil from shock damper and lost damping on the trail.
> It was working only on big hit - anything else was no damping. Puting it upside down made the oil in the right place, co I could relatively comfortable come back home and send the shock for warranty.


Fair enough. Nice bike btw. I love to look of the Transitions.


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks 

In the normal positions, the damping was only working on the last part of the stroke. Upside down it was working only on the first part. So choose the second position to finish ride and go home


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Some people find it easier to reach the Pro Pedal
switch with the shock in a certain position.

Best, John


----------



## reformado (Nov 28, 2010)

nice bike luke.


----------



## Soundtallica (Jan 2, 2011)

*2009 Kona Dawg*

My pride and joy. She's stock 2009 (Recon 335, RP2, XT, etc.) but I upgraded the wheels (ancient but indestructible Crossmax Discs with Maxxis Ignitors), Answer carbon bar, and Bontrager saddle. The frame is scandium and the rocker link is magnesium, which adds a touch of exoticism :thumbsup: . I also slapped on my trusty 170mm LX crank, 170mm feels better pedaling to me and gives me more clearance. 30 lbs dead with pedals and bottle cage, 29 pounds bare.

I realize that it's more of a trailbike build, but it does have an AM-ish 6 inches of travel out back (5.5" front) and an AM-ish 67.7 degree head angle, which makes it work brilliantly on descents  .


----------



## ipalmer13 (Sep 14, 2011)

Soundtallica said:


> My pride and joy. She's stock 2009 (Recon 335, RP2, XT, etc.) but I upgraded the wheels (ancient but indestructible Crossmax Discs with Maxxis Ignitors), Answer carbon bar, and Bontrager saddle. The frame is scandium and the rocker link is magnesium, which adds a touch of exoticism :thumbsup: . I also slapped on my trusty 170mm LX crank, 170mm feels better pedaling to me and gives me more clearance. 30 lbs dead with pedals and bottle cage, 29 pounds bare.
> 
> I realize that it's more of a trailbike build, but it does have an AM-ish 6 inches of travel out back (5.5" front) and an AM-ish 67.7 degree head angle, which makes it work brilliantly on descents  .


Awesome bike man, but one thing bugs me about what you said about it "maybe not being an AM build", I've seen it allot on here before......AM is a style, isnt it? I realize that there are AM parts out there and AM frames, but as long as we have the skill sets, we can do this **** on a road bike if we wanted. What you've got there Im sure would out-travel a DH bike in the 90's too. People tell me "oh, your stem is too long to be AM", you cant judge a bike by its cover I guess haha. Respect and love other's and your ride for what it is, and I can tell you do.

P.S-I know I'll probably get allot of crap about this from others, but hey, it's a forum.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

e-luder said:


> Really pushing it on chain length there. Sweet looking ride though, I always drool at that orange.


It does look a little tight, doesn't it? That being said, it hasn't caused any issues so far and there is ZERO chain slap noise. Quiet as can be.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

colin1 said:


> What's that adapter on you Gravity Dropper so that the cable drops out vertically?


That's not an adapter, it is a Gravity Dropper Classic model.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

luke_ said:


> I like the Titus. And the color is awesome
> 
> Here is my ride for 2012, it is Bad Ass Covert:
> 
> ...


is that a totem up front?


----------



## Soundtallica (Jan 2, 2011)

ipalmer13 said:


> Awesome bike man, but one thing bugs me about what you said about it "maybe not being an AM build", I've seen it allot on here before......AM is a style, isnt it? I realize that there are AM parts out there and AM frames, but as long as we have the skill sets, we can do this **** on a road bike if we wanted. What you've got there Im sure would out-travel a DH bike in the 90's too. People tell me "oh, your stem is too long to be AM", you cant judge a bike by its cover I guess haha. Respect and love other's and your ride for what it is, and I can tell you do.
> 
> P.S-I know I'll probably get allot of crap about this from others, but hey, it's a forum.


Thanks man, and I do totally agree with you. It's not about the bike (most of the time). I'm just trying to stave off potential trolls who would think that my bike doesn't belong in this thread because it is at heart a long travel trailbike.


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

dwyooaj said:


> is that a totem up front?


yep.
Lighter than my previous 55 , better climbing
and sooo much fun on the way down


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Soundtallica said:


> Thanks man, and I do totally agree with you. It's not about the bike (most of the time). I'm just trying to stave off potential trolls who would think that my bike doesn't belong in this thread because it is at heart a long travel trailbike.


paging socalMX....:thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

deadforkinglast,
that Gruitr is legit! :thumbsup:

+1 on thru-axle fork some time.
Why don't you rotate the banjo on front caliper so that the hose goes closer to fork lowers?



deadforkinglast said:


> I work on bikes for 40 hours a week, so the less I have to work on my own, the better, right?


I'm with you on that.
(That's why I put coil shock and fork on my single pivot Spesh)


----------



## rrid3 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Banshee Rune*

Rune 
Marz RC3 Ti
Fox RC4
Hadley hub
823 mavic rim
Shwalbe front and Maxxis rear tires
Shimano SLX Cranks
Raceface Bar and Chainring
Cane Creek Angleset 1.0
Selle Italia saddle
Hope M4 brakes with Formula rotor
Spank Spike Pedal
XO shifter
X9 Rear Der.
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq352/rrid3/Rune3.jpg[/IMG]"]
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq352/rrid3/Rune2.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that covert has pretty slick cable routing. beautiful flow.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

2003 balfa 2step
sure she's old...but all new parts and a new lease on life!

ditched the 29er this year and rebuilt my old favorite. sorry for the iphone pic...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sweet balfa


----------



## rrid3 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Banshee Rune*

Rune 
Marz RC3 Ti
Fox RC4
Hadley hub
823 mavic rim
Shwalbe front and Maxxis rear tires
Shimano SLX Cranks
Raceface Bar and Chainring
Cane Creek Angleset 1.0
Selle Italia saddle
Hope M4 brakes with Formula rotor
Spank Spike Pedal
XO shifter
X9 Rear Der.
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq352/rrid3/Rune3.jpg[/IMG]"]
https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq352/rrid3/Rune2.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

My new to me 05 Reign built with mostly stuff I had around.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

kameraguy said:


> Some newer photos of my Canfield. Also changed up a few bits since my last post.
> 
> Build details
> -----------------
> ...


How are you liking the Hammerschmidt? Have you run into any problems with the system yet?


----------



## Daniel Soh (Jul 13, 2011)

Close to completion for my Remedy upgrades. Updating from previous post.

1) 2012 Remedy 8 (15.5" Frame)
2) Rhythm Pro Riser Bar
3) 2012 XO Chrome brakeset (200mm front/160mm rear HS1 rotors)
4) 2012 XO Trigger Shifters
5) 2012 XO DH rear derailleur
6) Truvativ HammerSchmidt AM Crankset
7) Truvativ Holzfeller Pedals
8) Reverb Stealth 380mm
9) 142 x 12mm conversion kit
10) Chris King Hubs (15mm TA/142 x 12 TA)
11) DT Swiss 32H FR600 rims/DT Comp Spokes
12) Maxxis 2-ply Minion F/R with Presta Freeride Tubes
13) Crank Brothers Seatpost clamp
14) Shimano Ultegra Cassette (11T-28T)

15.04kg total weight


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color: orange X2 (see pic)
* Fork: manitou minute elite TPC 2008 120mm
* Brakes: F hope M4 203 mm disc, R original XT V brake/avid SD 7 lever
* Cranks: STX-RC with middleburn rings
* Front Derailleur: Deore LX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X4 long cage 2012
* Pedals: original Time ATAC circa 1999
* Stem: easton EA70 2006
* Handlebar: FSA 190 XC riser bar
* Seatpost: no name alu circ 230g
* Saddle: viscount excel
* Bottom Bracket: UN92
* Cassette: SRAM PG830 8 sp
* Headset: Aheadset threadless
* Grips: profile 
* Front Tire: panaracer fire pro XC folding
* Front Rim: mavic XC517
* Front Hub/Skewer: hope XC/Brand X
* Rear Tire: panaracer fire pro XC folding
* Rear Rim: Mavic crossride
* Rear Hub/Skewer mavic crossride/Brand X
* Weight 11.7kg or 25.74 Lb approx


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

wankel said:


> That's not an adapter, it is a Gravity Dropper Classic model.


Thanks man.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Do 120mm travel bikes still count as all mountain in here anymore?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Do 120mm travel bikes still count as all mountain in here anymore?


If there is Dew, Weed, or low-brow Beer in your pack, then yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

POAH said:


> * Frame Size & Color: orange X2


this bike is begging you to make it an SS

I want one


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

highdelll said:


> If there is Dew, Weed, or low-brow Beer in your pack, then yes. :thumbsup:


if you cary all 3 you can ride a fully rigid and call it AM.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

ferday said:


> this bike is begging you to make it an SS
> 
> I want one


I have no idea what SS means


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Do 120mm travel bikes still count as all mountain in here anymore?


does travel dictate what a bike is used for?


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

POAH said:


> does travel dictate what a bike is used for?


According to quite a few around here, yes.


----------



## birdman829 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Do 120mm travel bikes still count as all mountain in here anymore?


Where the hell else would they go? Everyone says that, but it's not like there's a "trail" or "aggressive trail" section. There is no section between this one and XC race-specific. My bike has 120mm travel but at 30+lbs is definitely no race machine. Travel is sometimes a poor indicator of a bikes intended use. What about some of the people posting in here with 4x bikes and stuff that they ride all mountain on?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

danielsilva said:


> According to quite a few around here, yes.


I'll have to watch out for the trail police - can't ride this route with those forks :nono:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

POAH said:


> I have no idea what SS means


Single speed

Your bike does not require a tensioner to achieve this. Fantastic ride either way, great piece of history!


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

ferday said:


> Single speed
> 
> Your bike does not require a tensioner to achieve this. Fantastic ride either way, great piece of history!


I'm not fit enough for a single speed lol


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Its nice to know that the concept of trail riding and all mountain riding are still the same basic premise in this forum. The bike industry has made us make up too many denominations of the same kind of thing.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Banshee "AM" goodness*

Love my 2 "AM" 29er rides, rode the Paradox for just over 1.5 years, improved my confidence and hence riding and clearing of climbs loads, just got the Prime just over a month ago, even better climber and descending - butta.
* Banshee Prime - 130mm rear travel, Fox F34-140mm upfront
* Banshee Paradox - 120mm upfront, stiff as concrete.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Just spent a few hours on my tracer29, this thing is so amazing!! Ballanced 140mm front and rear.. As is said, the only thing that slows me down is the desire to live another day..


----------



## deadforkinglast (Feb 23, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> deadforkinglast,
> that Gruitr is legit! :thumbsup:
> 
> +1 on thru-axle fork some time.
> ...


Heh, I've been meaning to do that for a while, but I'm pretty lazy about my own bike.


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

'12 Reign.. All new and stock except the atlas bars, grips, and pedals..:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

So, granted that everyone here told me 120mm still counted as all mountain, here is my all mountain/trail crossover. Its my newly built Specialized Stumpjumer FSR. This thing rides like a dream! It has an e.13 32 tooth chainring and an mrp e-mount chain guide. Works perfectly, I haven't ever had the chain fall off the bottom either like I did with my rockhopper. The 120mm of travel is really awesome around here, and the build only totals 27lbs. I love this thing.









By aluminumhorse at 2012-04-07









By aluminumhorse at 2012-04-07









By aluminumhorse at 2012-04-07









By aluminumhorse at 2012-04-07


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

James_spec said:


> How are you liking the Hammerschmidt? Have you run into any problems with the system yet?


Nope, it's been perfect. LOVE it


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Dirt Bringer said:


> So, granted that everyone here told me 120mm still counted as all mountain, here is my all mountain/trail crossover. Its my newly built Specialized Stumpjumer FSR. This thing rides like a dream! It has an e.13 32 tooth chainring and an mrp e-mount chain guide. Works perfectly, I haven't ever had the chain fall off the bottom either like I did with my rockhopper. The 120mm of travel is really awesome around here, and the build only totals 27lbs. I love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


120mm "can" count as AM, but not if you meant that your stem was 120mm...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just joking dude...


----------



## mtblol (Feb 12, 2012)

Daniel Soh said:


> Close to completion for my Remedy upgrades. Updating from previous post.
> 
> 1) 2012 Remedy 8 (15.5" Frame)
> 2) Rhythm Pro Riser Bar
> ...


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

dwyooaj said:


> is that a totem up front?


Yee it's Totem.Now Luke_ mount adjustment seatpost form Blacx and waitin fro Doubler chainguide for two geras from cSixx.
Best machine in Poland !


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

James_spec said:


> How are you liking the Hammerschmidt? Have you run into any problems with the system yet?


I have Hammerschidt too and I love it.
Now it only wait for service, i just both tools to service gear


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

well ive seen a few 120mm rigs on here so ill post my EX 8. im building it more towards all mountain. mostly stock except for a syncros 50mm stem. next upgrade will probably be wider bars, chain guide, wheels and maybe slx 2x10 cranks/ derailleur


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Captain Cobb said:


> Just spent a few hours on my tracer29, this thing is so amazing!! Ballanced 140mm front and rear.. As is said, the only thing that slows me down is the desire to live another day..


how do you like the ardents?


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

*Prophet MX*

my 2007 Prophet MX with X-Fusion Hilo and new Shimano SLX cranks


----------



## Natban (Oct 26, 2011)

2011 Stumpjumper FSR Comp


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

very cool ride^


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

saturnine said:


> how do you like the ardents?


I like them alot, fairly long tread life, they hold air when tubeless really well, can be pushed pretty hard in the corners, fairly light by my standards, rolls faster than a Nevegal.


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread is the best, so many bad ass bikes.


----------



## Kaptankaos (Feb 2, 2011)

Natban said:


> 2011 Stumpjumper FSR Comp


Is that the funnduro stem?


----------



## allmountainventure (Dec 3, 2010)

My New remedy.

Changes so far
Code5 brakes and discs
Hope evo 2 rear hub
Hope BB
Holzfella DH stem
Tubeless HRs

Changes in the post
Bashring & chain tensioner


----------



## Natban (Oct 26, 2011)

Kaptankaos said:


> Is that the funnduro stem?


Yeah, it is, 45mm 0deg. I needed to find a stem with a low stack height, 40mm or less so I could install the 1.5deg angled head cups which added 20mm of stack height.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*All-Mountain before All-Mountain was cool*

The 2008 Haro Xeon. 
140mm (front)/160mm (rear) of travel in the awesomeness of 650B. :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Natban said:


> Yeah, it is, 45mm 0deg. I needed to find a stem with a low stack height, 40mm or less so I could install the 1.5deg angled head cups which added 20mm of stack height.


what cups? my 2011 stumpy has intergrated bearings.


----------



## Natban (Oct 26, 2011)

b-kul said:


> what cups? my 2011 stumpy has intergrated bearings.


They were custom made for the IS42 Integrated head set that is stock on the Stumpy. The cups are pressed into the frame and the bearings sit into the cups instead of the head tube. It allows the head tube angle to be slackened out 1.5 degrees so the Stumpy should be at about 67 degree HA.

The guy who make them does his own engineering/design specific for each frame, manufacturing (CNC Machine) and finishing (anodized, etc.). Great guy to deal with.

Ofanaim.net » Head Angle Set


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

im hopefully gonna be getting an 08 trek ex-7 sunday, unless the guy with the ex-9 calls me back and still has the bike...sooooo excited, first dual suspension      im not sure what im gonna do first, probably pedals, then tires...then i have no idea, any suggestions? its bone stock, and barely ridden


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW! what a remedy! more pics?


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*Curtis FR Build*

Curtis FR Build

sorry - just reposted under more approp hard tail thread - but can't seems to remove completely - Ooops:madman:


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

SSteel, How do you like the x-fusion velvet fork?


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

stiingya said:


> 120mm "can" count as AM, but not if you meant that your stem was 120mm...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just joking dude...


lol, its actually 90mm. I cant imagine using 120mm thats just too much.


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

Natban said:


> They were custom made for the IS42 Integrated head set that is stock on the Stumpy. The cups are pressed into the frame and the bearings sit into the cups instead of the head tube. It allows the head tube angle to be slackened out 1.5 degrees so the Stumpy should be at about 67 degree HA.
> 
> The guy who make them does his own engineering/design specific for each frame, manufacturing (CNC Machine) and finishing (anodized, etc.). Great guy to deal with.
> 
> Ofanaim.net » Head Angle Set


How much did they cost, or why is the base price for them? Oh and Does he ship to the us.

Thanks


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's my current Trail Killing setup:
2010 Specialized S-Works Enduro 
Lezyne high volume pump
Lezyne water bottle cage
E13 SRS 36-40t guide
Shimano Deore XT cranks
SRAM 1x9 Setup with 38t front 11-34 rear
SRAM X0 Shifter/Derailleur
SRAM pc971 9spd chain
Shimano XT Cassette
AVID Elixir XX and CR brakes 203mm/185mm rotors
FOX Shox with the adjustable travel Talas
MAXXIS Ardent tires for unbelievable traction
RockShox Reverb seat post 
ROVAL front wheel 
MAVIC x3.1 rear wheel


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> My new '11 Pivot Firebird frame that I picked up in the classifieds for a REEEALLY good price while I wait for my '12 black FB frame to arrive. I sold my Remedy way too soon and the delivery for the '12 is not on sched, so I had to get something to fill the void; I got lucky! This one has the aluminum rocker and DHX Air, but the one I'm waiting for will have the carbon rocker and RP23.
> 
> Large came in at 31 lbs and a few ounces without the FD and chainguide.
> XX shifters
> ...


Finally got the '12 frame and now done with building my AM rig until they make a lighter or carbon version.

MTBP


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*2011 Stumpy Comp*

Never posted my bike here. All stock except for 75mm stem, TK 2.2 F/R, Chromag bar, Phenom Comp Gel saddle, DT Swiss RWS F/R, S-works water cage, Oury lock on grips and VP Vice pedals. Also removed the front spacer so it's at 150mm travel not 140mm. Side note, I also removed the rim stripe on the wheelsets.

Stock photo from last year. 









As it is current.


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just got it today! Only upgrade are wtb weirwolfs 2.3 front 2.1 rear iirc


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Finally got the '12 frame and now done with building my AM rig until they make a lighter or carbon version.
> 
> MTBP


Beautiful Bike!! Really like it!!


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

new shock and brakes next, even though they work fine, got upgrade-itis


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

ring_basher said:


> new shock and brakes next, even though they work fine, got upgrade-itis


those forks look backwards..............


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

digthemlows said:


> those forks look backwards..............


Manitou reverse arch. They've been doing those for a while now. When you think about it, it makes a lot more sense for the arch to be on that side. Blocks the stanchions from more debris than the standard design. I hear it's somehow stiffer too. I can beleive that because my manitou nixon was the stiffest fork I've even had. Stiffer than my 66r or domain, even though it has only 32mm stanchions.


----------



## Natban (Oct 26, 2011)

ChazB said:


> How much did they cost, or why is the base price for them? Oh and Does he ship to the us.
> 
> Thanks


I paid $160 CND. That included shipping to Vancouver, Canada. I'm sure he ships to the US. The prices vary depending on the design needed. I think $160 (ebay has us pretty close to par today) is the most it gets.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

ring_basher said:


> new shock and brakes next, even though they work fine, got upgrade-itis


I feel like that shock is partially compressed in the pic, or too short for the bike. I don't recall Idrive 5's having such a low BB height.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I could tell it wasn't "wrong" because everything else was in the right place, it just looks off at first glance


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> I feel like that shock is partially compressed in the pic, or too short for the bike. I don't recall Idrive 5's having such a low BB height.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


it's a 7.25x1.75, it came with that one but a 7.5x2 works ( came stock on the 06, 07's got the 7.25 for some odd reason),
And I've taken it on some rough rock sections and downhills and it's never bottom'd out surprisingly.


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

My 2011 Fuji Reveal 3.0 with Fox float RL 150mm forks.


----------



## arminSUNNrider (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi guys... here's my first post on mtbr. 
Le SUNN ride 120mm travel.
X-Fusion Velvet RL2 DLA
SRAM X9
Kore stem
Easton handlebar
Specialized Phenom seat
DT Swiss w Kenda Nevegal 2.1
Weight 28lbs


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Very nice! I'm digging it! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## madbomber99 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just picked up the sb66 race 36. So I won't have any pics of the bike on the trail until Thursday at Moab. I will think of all of you while I am there.
*Frame Size & Color: White and black
* Fork: Fox float 36 160
* Brakes: xt
* Cranks :xt
* Front Derailleur :xt
* Rear Derailleur :xt
* Pedals: candy’s
* Stem: Thomson x4
* Handlebar: Easton haven carbon
* Seatpost: Thomson elite
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: xt
* Cassette: xt 10spd
* Headset: Cane creek
* Grips:yeti- lock on
* Front Tire: Scwalbe nobby nic 2.4
* Front Rim: dtswiss e530
* Front Hub/Skewer: dtswiss 350 20mm thru
* Rear Tire: schwalbe nobby nic 2.25
* Rear Rim: dtswiss e530
* Rear Hub/Skewer: dt swiss 350 12 mm thru
* Weight: 30.2lbs


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is my Stumpy suffering an identity crisis. I ride it AM, and so probably not AM by the hardcore purist definition, but it is 120 travel, and I ride it all mountain. Really I just ride my bike. All over the mountain. Not just uphill, but lots of downhill stuff too. I will say I see the Epic as XC, and the Stump-jumper more AM. I always run more of an AM tire setup, and really enjoy the downhill and fairly technical stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

Is the futureshock associated with sram/fox, or purely specialized's offerings?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

future shock is a spec thing they have either fox or sram produce.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

b-kul said:


> future shock is a spec thing they have either fox or sram produce.


they have a company make it for them and then claim it as their own innovation.


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

saturnine said:


> they have a company make it for them and then claim it as their own innovation.


lol +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just picked it up today


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

YamiRider1316 said:


> Just picked it up today


SWEET!:thumbsup: Is that an XL and what does it weigh? Did you buy a Pivot build or do it yourself?
I'm running the RP23 on my '12 frame and like it so far in my limited amount of miles, but I really liked the DHX Air on my '11 frame.

MTBP


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes its an 12' xl and weighs in a bit over 32lb. Custom build, huge thanks to Victory Velo in Auburn CA for all their help. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

*2011 Yeti 575*

Finished it last week... Taking to Fruita/Moab in a week...

2011 575 small frame
Fox 32 Float RLC 150 Kashima
Fox Float RP23 shock
XTR M988 wheelset
SLX crank, 22/34/bash
PG980 11-34 cassette
X0 9spd rear derailleur med cage
XT front derailleur e-type
X9 shifters (9 spd)
Avid Elixir CR brakes
Shimano XT Centerlock rotors (180/160)
ODI Yeti grips
Easton Haven Carbon 711mm bars
Truvativ AKA 70mm stem
Rockshox Reverb 380mm post
WTB Silverado saddle
Candy 3 pedals
Conti MK II Protection 2.4 front / 2.2 rear set up tubeless

Weight: 28.3 lbs w/ pedals


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

damn, i didn't know 575s could look that good


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow! Drooling over your yeti right now. She's gorgeous!


----------



## nikumk (Dec 3, 2011)

*Latest setup!*

Now in 1x9 drivetrain


----------



## BlueCannon (Sep 3, 2011)

YamiRider1316 said:


> Just picked it up today


Pivot makes some amazing looking bikes. Love their look. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

madbomber99 said:


> Just picked up the sb66 race 36. So I won't have any pics of the bike on the trail until Thursday at Moab. I will think of all of you while I am there.
> *Frame Size & Color: White and black
> * Fork: Fox float 36 160
> * Brakes: xt
> ...


Absolute dreambike... If only I could spend so much on a bike...


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

I just built this last week. I love the way the bike handles now.

Crank Brothers Iodine 11 Handlebar
Crank Brothers Iodine Grips
Crank Brothers Iodine 2 Stem
Crank Brothers Iodine 3 Wheels in Black/Iron
Crank Brothers Candy 3 Pedals
Kenda Slant Six Tires
Fox Talas Terralogic 140mm Fork with Kashima Coating
Fox RP2 Shock
Giant Contact Seatpost (Waiting for the kronolog)
Full Shimano XT Drivetrain
XTR Shadow rear derailleur
Shimano XT brakes
Stock Avid rotos
Stock Saddle

Weights 27.8 pounds.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

LCW said:


> Finished it last week... Taking to Fruita/Moab in a week...
> 
> 2011 575 small frame
> Fox 32 Float RLC 150 Kashima
> ...





saturnine said:


> damn, i didn't know 575s could look that good





DannyHuynh said:


> Wow! Drooling over your yeti right now. She's gorgeous!


Thnx! :thumbsup:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

yamirider1316 said:


> just picked it up today


wow


----------



## roach666 (Nov 14, 2006)

tracerey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share my new All Mountain Set-up.
> 
> ...


Very Nice!! :thumbsup: Do you know what the weight is?


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2011 Enduro Comp. I have had it for almost two years and my GPS shows a little less than 2000 miles on it. 

The front fork is a Rockshox Lyric Air R. I finally had to service it just recently. I know you're supposed to rebuild them sooner but it just kept going. The rear shock is a Fox Float RP2. It started leaking oil at around 1600 miles so I had it sent to Push Industries to be rebuilt. They do a fantastic job. It's hard to describe but the ride is appreciably better.

I keep it in good shape so I've only had to replace the chain and cassette once although they're probably due for replacement soon.

Added a Hammerschmidt and a Kindshock 1400 Dropper post.

The Hammerschmidt has been flawless after about 800 miles. The Kindshock post has also performed as advertised with no mechanical failures although it is a little sticky for the first couple of drops on a ride. I just pump it up and down when I start; problem solved.

I have Crankbrother Mallet M pedals on this bike because I don't care about weight at all and I like the big platform.

It weighs around 32 pounds. Not bad for a bike as rugged as this one is. It really soaks up abuse.


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

BlueCannon said:


> Pivot makes some amazing looking bikes. Love their look. Congrats on the new ride.


Thank you! Taking it out Sunday on its maiden voyage. The dw link works amazingly well. Didnt really believe the hype but it seems to be true. Cant wait to put it through the paces on some of the gnar around here.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*I n v u*



nikumk said:


> Now in 1x9 drivetrain


I want.


----------



## SGTMASON (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's my All Mountain...

2009 Scott Ransom 20
Frame: Scott Ransom Concept (medium)
Carbon mainframe CR1/HMX net carbon seatstays/6061 Alloy Double Butted chainstays with ISCG Tabs
Rear Shock: Scott Equalizer TC with Twin-Loc Handle Bar Remote for Full Lock-Out/115mm/165mm of Rear Travel
Fork: Rock Shox Lyrik DFR U-Turn 115mm-160mm of Front Travel with 20mm Maxle Lite Thru Axle
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX FD-M580/31.8mm
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 Medium Cage
Shifters: SRAM X0 "Cash Green" Trigger
Chainset: Truvativ Firex 3.3 Triple Crank Set converted to a double chain ring
Chainrings: 36/22 Tooth Chainrings
Bash Guard: Blackspire Dewlie Double C4 Black/Green combo
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP/73mm Shell
Cassette: SRAM PG 980 11-34 Tooth range/Black alloy spider
Chain: SRAM PC 991
Pedals: Silver DMR V8 Flats 
Front Brake: Hope Tech M4 "Special Edition" Black/Green 203mm Rotor
Rear Brake: Hope Tech M4 "Special Edition" Black/Green 183mm Rotor
Handlebars: Nukeproof Warhead 760mm with 20mm Rise
Stem: Hope FR 50mm/25mm Deg
Headset: FSA Nr.9 / 11/8 inch / Alloy Cups. Semi Integrated 44/50mm
Grips: Token Black/Green lock-on
Rims: Stans ZTR Flow
Front Hub: Hope Pro3 SP-AM4 20mm Maxle Lite Thru Axle
Rear Hub: Hope Hoops Pro3 SP-AM4 12mm Bolt Through Axle
Spokes: DT Swiss competition double butted spokes with Brass Nipples 
Front Tyre: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26 x 2.35 "Trailstar" Triple Compound Evo/Snake Skin/TL Ready (Tubeless Fitted)
Rear Tyre: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26 x 2.35 "Trailstar" Triple Compound Evo/Snake Skin/TLReady (Tubeless Fitted)
Saddle: SDG Bel-Air Black/Green
Seatpost: RockShox Reverb 125mm Dropper 31.6/380mm with 34.9 shim
Weight: 30lbs approx


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Sick ride SGTMASON!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SGTMASON (Jan 12, 2012)

Cheers buddy! Its my pride and joy! 
Would love to sling a leg over that Yeti of yours mind... Stunning!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Ailuropoda said:


> 2011 Enduro Comp. I have had it for almost two years and my GPS shows a little less than 2000 miles on it.
> 
> The front fork is a Rockshox Lyric Air R. I finally had to service it just recently. I know you're supposed to rebuild them sooner but it just kept going. The rear shock is a Fox Float RP2. It started leaking oil at around 1600 miles so I had it sent to Push Industries to be rebuilt. They do a fantastic job. It's hard to describe but the ride is appreciably better.
> 
> ...


Throw on a back pack and drop the weight off the bike (bag & bottles)! Such a thing of the past! Nice bike otherwise!


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> Here is my Stumpy suffering an identity crisis. I ride it AM, and so probably not AM by the hardcore purist definition, but it is 120 travel, and I ride it all mountain. Really I just ride my bike. All over the mountain. Not just uphill, but lots of downhill stuff too. I will say I see the Epic as XC, and the Stump-jumper more AM. I always run more of an AM tire setup, and really enjoy the downhill and fairly technical stuff.


Love the minimal look. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's my AM beauty, it's not complete but its getting there!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Throw on a back pack and drop the weight off the bike (bag & bottles)! Such a thing of the past! Nice bike otherwise!


I've tried. I just don't like anything on my back. I'm embarrassed to relate that when it gets really hot here in Louisiana I strap a third water bottle to the frame. I rode almost every day last summer including our run if 108 degree days.

That picture was taken on the Wild Azalea trail near Alexandria, Louisiana by the way.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

The spec on my Nomad didn't stay the same for long.

New forks, shock & rims. Think I may be done now though.


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

-C- said:


> The spec on my Nomad didn't stay the same for long.
> 
> New forks, shock & rims. Think I may be done now though.


sick bike man! how do you like the new suspension?

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

holy balls


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

-C- said:


> The spec on my Nomad didn't stay the same for long.
> 
> New forks, shock & rims. Think I may be done now though.


That's hot! :eekster:

How you liking the BOS fork?? 34 mm stanchions no?

What's the rear shock? BOS or RS?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Blackthorne said:


> Love the minimal look. How much does it weigh?


Thanks. It weights 24.2 lbs in size Large. Lighter than stock S-Works mostly from Brakes, Bars, Stem, Seat and tire selection (Tubeless 2.2" Purgatory 2-Bliss).


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

LCW said:


> That's hot! :eekster:
> 
> How you liking the BOS fork?? 34 mm stanchions no?
> 
> What's the rear shock? BOS or RS?


Thanks.

BOS is good, it replaced a 2012 Fox 36 Float. Very different in use to the 36. The initial stroke is very supple indeed, it's almost on a par with the Boxxer Team's on my DH bike, then it seems to hold up in its travel well rather than being divey.

Feels nice, impressive for an air fork. I need a bit more time on it though.

Rear shock is a Vivid Air. That one i'm really impressed with! I looked at the DBAir, but it's questionable whether it even works properly on a bike with a progressive curve like the Nomad. I've seen some fitted on a Blur LT & read about people running 40%+ sag on a trail/AM bike just to get full travel - which is madness.

I'm actually amazed in the fact that it really does feel like a coil. If you blind tested it with me, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I just hope it proves to be reliable.


----------



## SuperSoup (Sep 28, 2011)

LCW said:


> Finished it last week... Taking to Fruita/Moab in a week...
> 
> 2011 575 small frame
> Fox 32 Float RLC 150 Kashima
> ...


whoa i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

Really nice NomadC, LCW - we have very similar builds.... except you have my dream frame.... one of these days I'll upgrade the Spicy.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Some updates! Biggest being my rebuilt Float with a fresh new black 2K paint coat (formerly white)! Also using Mobil1 in the air side of the fork, works beyond what I thought an air fork could ever be, blows my mind how much better this fork feels!!!


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Some updates! Biggest being my rebuilt Float with a fresh new black 2K paint coat (formerly white)! Also using Mobil1 in the air side of the fork, works beyond what I thought an air fork could ever be, blows my mind how much better this fork feels!!!


Sorry for my ignorant, what is Mobile1?

Nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

chris9888 said:


> Sorry for my ignorant, what is Mobile1?
> 
> Nice color :thumbsup:


the motor oil?

Huh.


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

*GT Sanction & On-One 456 Summer Season*

My AM machines

GT Sanction and On-One 456 Summer Season (in singlespeed guise)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

chris9888 said:


> Sorry for my ignorant, what is Mobile1?
> 
> Nice color :thumbsup:


Thanks man! Yes, the full synthetic motor oil...Read up un it in the shocks and suspension section. MX guys use it in the motorized bikes too!


----------



## mjones (Apr 21, 2012)

Pivot Mach 5.7 Carbon (L)
150mm Float
XO shifters, deraileurs and crank
XTR trail brakes
Hope hubs
Stan's Crest rims
2.35 UST Highrollers
Chris King headset
Reverb post
Specialized Henge Expert seat
Oury grips
Candy 3 pedals
Haven carbon bar
70mm Thomson stem


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Niiiice.


----------



## peterpiper (Sep 29, 2009)

My Heckler...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i like how well the shimano/sram stuff fits together on that mach5.7


----------



## Ride-beer-rinse-repeat (Mar 26, 2009)

My new ride - just broken in.

* Frame Size & Color: Large black Butcher
* Fork: Rockshox Revelation XX
* Brakes: BB7 - old school and indestructible
* Cranks:Truvativ Stylo
* Front Derailleur: What's that?
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Time Atac
* Stem: Truvativ 
* Handlebar: Easton Vice
* Seatpost:Easton Vice
* Saddle:WTB Gel - sensitive butt
* Bottom Bracket:Truvativ
* Cassette: Sram 11-34
* Headset:FSA
* Grips:Sette ergo
* Front Tire:Michelin Wild Gripr
* Front Rim:Easton Havoc
* Front Hub/Skewer:20 mm
* Rear Tire:Michelin Wild Gripr
* Rear Rim:Easton Havoc
* Rear Hub/Skewer Easton 9mm
* Weight Just south of 30 lbs


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Very very nice Pivot! :thumbsup:



mjones said:


> Pivot Mach 5.7 Carbon (L)
> 150mm Float
> XO shifters, deraileurs and crank
> XTR trail brakes
> ...


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

Ride-beer-rinse-repeat said:


> My new ride - just broken in.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Large black Butcher
> * Fork: Rockshox Revelation XX
> ...


Nice butcher, those havocs can take a pretty good beating.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine..


----------



## madbomber99 (Mar 9, 2012)

No better way to break in the new sb66 than to take it to moab for the weekend.


----------



## g0shj0sh10 (Apr 28, 2012)

that yeti is clean!


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

*My 2011 Camber All Mountain Build*


----------



## roach666 (Nov 14, 2006)

My new whip. Well actually this is a picture of my new whip. Expecting the frame @ the end of May. Hope to have real pics soon.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Here's what mine looked like today, just in case anyone was wondering  

MTBP


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

X0 drivetrain and XTR brakes is a fun combo


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> Here's what mine looked like today, just in case anyone was wondering
> 
> MTBP


Love me some South Mountain chunk.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

allenfstar said:


> View attachment 692819
> 
> 
> View attachment 692820
> ...


sick, what kind of fork is that?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like a recon


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

allenfstar said:


> View attachment 692819
> 
> 
> View attachment 692820
> ...


cool! what those padals?


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

b-kul said:


> sick, what kind of fork is that?


it's an 08 revelation dual air 130mm


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

Affe said:


> cool! what those padals?


xpedo face off 17


----------



## g0shj0sh10 (Apr 28, 2012)

my 06 s-works enduro


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll post my blurred line Stumpy elite cause I'm riding all the mountain on it......140mm front and back.....


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

g0shj0sh10 said:


> my 06 s-works enduro


how did that roco air work? i ordered one for my 05 sxt and the eye shock mount was too wide to fit.

looks nice


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

My 575 I've just finished giving steroid injections. Went from a 32mm stanchion/130mm travel/QR fork to the TALAS 36 with 160mm travel and a 20mm axle. Rear shock got swapped from a blown out RP3 to a DHX Air 5.0. Rotors got bigger front and rear. Somehow I'm still under 30lbs.


----------



## g0shj0sh10 (Apr 28, 2012)

SamL3227 said:


> how did that roco air work? i ordered one for my 05 sxt and the eye shock mount was too wide to fit.
> 
> looks nice


i had to do a little customizing on the frame and also had marzocchi reduce the stroke so that i wouldnt bottom out the bike before the shock


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

digthemlows said:


> I'll post my blurred line Stumpy elite cause I'm riding all the mountain on it......140mm front and back.....


How did you get the back to 140? Did you use a shock with a longer stroke?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

You're right, it's not 140 in the back, I was reading the specs on something else..............my bad


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

digthemlows said:


> You're right, it's not 140 in the back, I was reading the specs on something else..............my bad


Its all good. I was just wondering because I know some people have extended the rear travel on that bike with a different shock stroke and length.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm sure folks know, but those Oury grips suck.....I used Spray Adhesive and Glue and by the end of my first ride they were spinning...........back to lock on grips for me.......


----------



## hadique (Oct 9, 2011)

My Oury lock-ons are awesome.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

digthemlows said:


> I'm sure folks know, but those Oury grips suck.....I used Spray Adhesive and Glue and by the end of my first ride they were spinning...........back to lock on grips for me.......


they may suck for you. if you put them on properly, they don't move. mine are fine without any sort of adhesive


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> I'm sure folks know, but those Oury grips suck.....I used Spray Adhesive and Glue and by the end of my first ride they were spinning...........back to lock on grips for me.......


I prefer lock on grips. Less hassle.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

ehigh said:


> I prefer lock on grips. Less hassle.


Look better too.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Look better too.


True, but in the realm of weight weenies, I understand why some choose not to use them. My lock on grips are probably nearly over 100 grams, which is staggering to some.


----------



## kbz31 (Aug 27, 2011)

how much does the Pivot weigh in at? Sweet ride


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

digthemlows said:


> I'm sure folks know, but those Oury grips suck.....I used Spray Adhesive and Glue and by the end of my first ride they were spinning...........back to lock on grips for me.......


I had great luck with Oary grips. I use dry grips with compressed air. I have heard of people using bailing wire. Just tuck the twisted end inside the thick rubber.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

saturnine said:


> they may suck for you. if you put them on properly, they don't move. mine are fine without any sort of adhesive


I have Oury lock ons, they're awesome for me!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my hands are too dainty for ourys. thin sram lockons for me.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ehigh said:


> True, but in the realm of weight weenies, I understand why some choose not to use them. My lock on grips are probably nearly over 100 grams, which is staggering to some.


true weight weenies use foam grips.


----------



## thelivo (Jul 31, 2007)

Just built.....


----------



## celica90 (May 2, 2012)

thelivo said:


> Just built.....


Looks great! Keep up the good work


----------



## celica90 (May 2, 2012)

madbomber99 said:


> No better way to break in the new sb66 than to take it to moab for the weekend.


One of my personal fav looking yeti
Nice


----------



## 40a (Nov 14, 2009)

Im sure folks know...but those Oury grips are pretty much the best (and least expensive with biggest palette) out there. If you install them properly...or give adhesive.time to set, they wont move. Remember to relax and no white knuckling. But this is a set-up thread..


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Frame: BMC swiss-made triple butted alloy with hydroforming. iSC with APS (Active Pivot System) and 150 mm rear travel. 
Fork: Fox Talas 32RL O/B, 150-120mm (new seals and new oil)
Shock: Fox RP2 (RL) w/Propedal
Crank: Shimano XT (m770 42-32-24) 175mm
FD: Shimano XT
RD: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano SLX
Brakes: Avid Elixir 5 Disc, 185mm Rotor F & R
Bars: Scor MKII, Low Rise
Stem: Scor MKII
Headset: FSA Orbit Zero Stack
Wheelset: Easton Vice
Tires: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2.4


----------



## s2ramz (Jun 27, 2011)

** Frame Size & Color: Medium , yellow/black/red M5 alloy, fully manipulated frame w/ ORE TT/ DT, tapered and forged HT, ISCG mount, 142mm dropouts, sealed cartridge bearing pivots, replaceable derailleur hanger, 160mm travel

* Fork: X-Fusion Vengeance, coil spring, tapered alloy steerer, reb adj., 20mm thru-axle, 170mm travel

* Brakes: Custom Avid Elixir 5 SL, hydraulic disc, alloy backed semi-metallic pad, HS-1 rotor, 200mm front, Custom Avid Elixir 5 SL, hydraulic disc, alloy backed semi-metallic pad, HS-1 rotor, 185mm rear

* Cranks: Custom SRAM S-1250, 9-speed AM double, GXP spindle, with shift guide, S: 170mm, others: 175mm

* Front Derailleur: SRAM X7, 10-speed, S1 direct mount for DMD

* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X7, 10-speed, mid cage

* Pedals: Shimano double sided pedals

* Stem: Specialized XC, 3D forged alloy, 4-bolt, 31.8mm clamp, adjustable rise, S: 60mm, M: 60, L: 75 and XL: 90

* Handlebar: Specialized DH low-rise bar, 6061 alloy, 750mm wide, 8º backsweep, 6º upsweep, 31.8mm

* Seatpost: 2014 butted alloy, single bolt setback, 30.9mm, S/M: 350mm, others: 400mm

* Saddle: Henge Comp, hollow Cr-Mo rails, 143mm width

* Bottom Bracket: SRAM GXP, outboard bearing

* Cassette: Custom SRAM S-1250, 9-speed AM double, GXP spindle, with shift guide, S: 170mm, others: 175mm

* Headset: 1-1/8 and 1-1/2" Threadless, Campy style upper with 1-1/2" lower, cartridge bearings

* Grips: Specialized lock-on, S/M: Grappler

* Front Tire: Specialized Butcher Control, 60 TPI, 2Bliss Ready, aramid bead, dual-compound, 26x2.3" Tubeless with Stans sealant

* Front Rim: Roval 26, 28mm w/ eyelets, 32h

* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized Hi Lo disc, laser-etched logo, sealed cartridge bearing, 20mm thru-axle, 32h

* Rear Tire: Specialized Purgatory Control, 60 TPI, 2Bliss Ready aramid bead, dual compound, 26x2.2" Tubeless with Stans sealant

* Rear Rim: Roval 26, 28mm w/ eyelets, 32h

* Rear Hub/Skewer: Specialized Hi Lo 142+ disc, laser-etched logo, double-sealed cartridge bearing, 12mm thru-axle, 32h

* Weight: ~ 30-32lbs after tubeless conversion

im not really happy with the parts it came with, but after hitting a few local trails its put up as a great AM bike.








*


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

MOAR PICS!
That beast is beautiful.
Great weight.


----------



## kevingp (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the enduro frame.


----------



## s2ramz (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry the pics are huge. :thumbsup:


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

mtboz said:


> I had great luck with Oary grips. I use dry grips with compressed air. I have heard of people using bailing wire. Just tuck the twisted end inside the thick rubber.


That is a lot of work....20 years on motos and all I have ever used is a can of spray paint, any color will work, even primer!

Brenda


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

@ s2ramz: That HD in the pictures is sick! Yours as well?


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

mtboz said:


> I had great luck with Oary grips. I use dry grips with compressed air. I have heard of people using bailing wire. Just tuck the twisted end inside the thick rubber.


Hair spray IMOP is the best way to mount and secure non lock on grips. Works like a charm.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

yup dry and compressd air gets it done.


----------



## standamantx (Nov 10, 2009)

darkslide18 said:


> Hair spray IMOP is the best way to mount and secure non lock on grips. Works like a charm.


Nope! Not all hairspray "works like a charm". I've done it with a brand that worked and Ive done it with a brand that didnt! Dry with compressed air is the best way to go.


----------



## honkifyoubonk (May 3, 2012)

air compressor > hair spray


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

honkifyoubonk said:


> air compressor > hair spray


Grip Glue > Everything. Them suckers are never coming off after that.


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

I be leave that any thing between the grip and bar will only decrease the friction between the two. This is especially true when you replace your grips. The layers of paint may not bond well to the bar and likely build up. Clean your bar with some sort of residue free cleaner.


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

Doba said:


> My 575 I've just finished giving steroid injections. Went from a 32mm stanchion/130mm travel/QR fork to the TALAS 36 with 160mm travel and a 20mm axle. Rear shock got swapped from a blown out RP3 to a DHX Air 5.0. Rotors got bigger front and rear. Somehow I'm still under 30lbs.


That's a sweet 575 right there


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

honkifyoubonk said:


> air compressor > hair spray


Air compressor + hairspray = awesome. Lube it with the spray, install and dry with compressor. Rotate the grip until all liquid dries.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

We don't have any mountains in Houston but I hope my rig can qualify. Just finished her last week.















Thinking about switching to a different shock, I'm not digging the brain.

SRAM X0 2x10 all the way around. Fox 34 on the front. Even though it's a Talas I pretty much always stick with the 140 travel even though I don't need it.


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

AM rig:
slayer
Easton Havoc wheels/50mm stem/carbon bars
'12 float 36









Trail rig:
FSR carbon
'12 float 32 150mm
'12 Crossmax st
'12 x9 bb shifters/x9 fr and rear der.
x0 crank
Thomson 50mm stem/post
Spec. carbon bars


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

your am bike and your trail bike have a lot of overlap


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

saturnine said:


> your am bike and your trail bike have a lot of overlap


Maybe so, but the way they ride couldnt be more different.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Walter95 said:


> Maybe so, but the way they ride couldnt be more different.


Enlighten us please  seriously... I've always stared at the Slayer in my LBS and wondered how'd it ride.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd have a hardtail and a freeride bike if I had it my way, I'm curious too.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Although one has SmoothLink and the other FSR, both are Horst links or in essence linkage actuated single pivots.
So, probably you mean how much more different can they ride (geometry/travel/weight aside), really?
Great bikes nonetheless


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

You guys seem to think they are one in the same, which kind of suprises me. Two completely different bikes folks.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

what do you guys think of the devinci dixon? im back and forth between that and a stumpy, im a long time specialized rider and hesitate to stray but i am intrigued by the split pivot and slacker geo on the dixon. any input is appreciated


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

SWEET pics!! Nice job! :thumbsup:



s2ramz said:


> Sorry the pics are huge. :thumbsup:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Walter95 said:


> '12 elixir 7's suck


Oh god those 7s do make it a completely different ride :thumbsup:

Sorry, I just have a problem with Elixir series breaks-that's my own troubles though. Get some XTR brakes on there, _or something! _

Sweet looking rides though, +1


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

ehigh, ill probably throw on a black set of rx's. I threw on some formula rotors I had laying around and braking improve. More on that later.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

s2ramz said:


> Sorry the pics are huge. :thumbsup:


 Turnbull Canyon in Whittier! I have seen you guys there before! I remembered the HD!!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

saturnine said:


> your am bike and your trail bike have a lot of overlap


thats what i was thinking. a dhers trail bike and a dhers trail bike. whatever works though...


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

tp806 said:


> Although one has SmoothLink and the other FSR, both are Horst links or in essence linkage actuated single pivots.
> So, probably you mean how much more different can they ride (geometry/travel/weight aside), really?
> Great bikes nonetheless


Neither are single pivots, both have a pivot point between the rear wheel axle and the bb pivot. For examples of linkage actuated single pivots look at Kona, Transition or Commencal, there is no pivot point between the bb area pivot and the rear wheel axle.

It is easy to make bikes with 'similar' designs ride differently even if they are the same geo and travel, pivot placement and how the shock is affected by the linkages can make a huge difference - one could be significantly more plush than the other for example, or be more susceptible to pedalling influences/biopacing etc...
The key diff here is that the pivot on the rear of the chainstay on the Rocky is above the axle of the rear wheel, the Spec is a true 'horst' where the pivot is forward and below trhe rear wheel axle (and a BTW, Ellsworth is right in line with the axle).


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

'06 Cannondale Prophet MX 1

Here's an update from a year ago.

* Frame Size: Large
* Fork: Fox Talas 36 Tapered
* Shock: Rockshox Monarch Plus RC3 
* Brakes: Shimano XT M785 (cooling fins )
* Cranks: Shimano Saint
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X7
* Pedals: Shimano M540
* Stem: Truvativ Stylo
* Handlebar: Easton Haven
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Devo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
* Cassette: SRAM 1050
* Headset: FSA Orbit
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Tires: Conti Mountain King II Protection 2.4
* Wheels: Easton Haven
* Weight: 29lbs


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

A few changes for this season, mainly 1x9 and a 2009 Rockshox Lyrik Solo Air. Along with the recently changed bars, stem, pedals, and wheelset, the bike is finally down to 34.1 lbs. It has come quite a long way from the stock build since I bought it last year, but I'm still itching to drop a few more off it, next up will be converting to tubeless, possibly new brakes and crank. But most importantly, the horrible Marzocchi Triple Drop-Off is long gone, finally a fork that works like it should. Not a bad pick up for $600 last year from a pawn shop here in the midwest lol.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Update on the build.

* Frame: Banshee Rune Medium
* Fork: Marzocchi 55 CR
* Shock: Fox Float RP 23
* Brakes: Hope Mono Mini M4
* Chain Rings: Blackspire Super Pro 34, Middleburn 24
* Cranks: Middleburn RS7
* Shifters: SRAM X0
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
* Pedals: Shimano Deore XT PD-M785
* Stem: Blackspire 500
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey lite
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Race
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Giga Pipe
* Cassette: SRAM PG 990
* Headset: Hope 1.5" Stepdown
* Grips: Oury Lock-on
* Wheels: (Front) Hope EVO Pro 2 hub laced to Mavic XM 819 Disc
(Rear) Hadley Hub laced to Mavic XM 819 Disc
* Tires: (Front) Continental Vertical
(Rear) Continental Gravity
* Weight: Uncomfirmed


----------



## focotacoma (May 3, 2010)

^^^^^Nice I love me a banshee......got myself a rampant....

Here's my current Yeti 575, soon to post up the new SB66 (I am building right now)



* Frame: Large Yeti 575 Team
* Fork: Fox Float RLC 140
* Shock: Fox Float RP23
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Bashguard: E13 36T Turbocharger
* Chain Rings: Shimano XT
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Shifters: Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Specialized Low Pro II Magnesium
* Stem: Thompson Elite X4 90mm (now 50mm)
* Handlebar: Easton Monkey lite (now Raceface Atlas) 
* Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLK Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR
* Cassette: Shimano XTR
* Headset: Chris King zero-stack
* Grips: Yeti Hardcore Odi Lock-on
* Wheels: dt swiss X1800
* Tires: (Front) Specialized Purgatory
(Rear) Specialized Purgatory
* Weight: 27.23


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Stinky.


BTW... 

Spray paint for non-lock on grips...old MX trick. Works great.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Pics!! 



focotacoma said:


> ^^^^^Nice I love me a banshee......got myself a rampant....
> 
> Here's my current Yeti 575, soon to post up the new SB66 (I am building right now)
> 
> ...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

ghglenn said:


> Nice Stinky.


Thanks, not a bad first starter out bike for my younger brother, he just started riding last year and I found this down state in Illinois in a pawn shop. The owner never really used it in the midwest and I bought it for $600. It looked almost new. Although the stock heavy wheelset and POS Marzocchi Triple Drop-Off fork had to go asap. I did the new fork and 1x9 this winter (last year the wheelset, pedals, stem, bars, saddle, tires). I'm trying it to make it more All-Mountain friendly than FR, and it's serving him good. He likes it a lot. And it's down in weight considerably from stock as well. Midway through this season I'll be converting to tubeless and looking where else I can drop some weight.


----------



## focotacoma (May 3, 2010)

LCW said:


> Pics!!


Somehow the site won't let me post pics.....I have posted some in other threads is their like some kind of limit on pics per post count (never mind it worked this time lol) Enjoy!!!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I've got the upgrade bug. After a new fork, 10 speed drivetrain and chain guide, I decided to pick up tubeless Shimano XT wheels and 2.35 Nevegal tires. Got it down to about 30-31 lbs.

Reverb is next then I'm done.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Love that green.


----------



## focotacoma (May 3, 2010)

VTSession said:


> I've got the upgrade bug. After a new fork, 10 speed drivetrain and chain guide, I decided to pick up tubeless Shimano XT wheels and 2.35 Nevegal tires. Got it down to about 30-31 lbs.
> 
> Reverb is next then I'm done.


Nice man front ring looks a tad small maybe just the angle....what size is it?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

focotacoma said:


> Nice man front ring looks a tad small maybe just the angle....what size is it?


Its a 32. A little on the small side but it works well for me, I just don't like pushing big gears.


----------



## focotacoma (May 3, 2010)

VTSession said:


> Its a 32. A little on the small side but it works well for me, I just don't like pushing big gears.


 Thats fair.....I thought you might be running the granny by itself lol


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

'11 Cannondale RZ 120 Two

Medium frame

Mavic Crossmax SLR wheelset
2.25 TL-ready Rocket Rons (tubeless)
PUSH'ed RP2 shock
Enduro Max pivot bearings
FSA K-Force Lite setback seatpost
Aerozine clamp
Easton EC70 wide flat bar
Selle Italia Gel Flow XC saddle
ESI chunky grips
CB EB-3 pedals
8"/7" rotors

25 lbs


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Waiting for the trail work to be done. 2011 Banshee Rune.*


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Chopliker said:


> Update on the build.
> 
> * Frame: Banshee Rune Medium
> ** Fork: Marzocchi 55 CR*
> ...


Chopliker, what is your review about the Marz 55 CR, so far? Any pros & cons?
How come you did not opt for the 55 RC3 Ti EVO?
Great build nonetheless!


----------



## Johan_Eickmeyer (May 7, 2012)

Chopliker said:


> Update on the build.
> 
> * Frame: Banshee Rune Medium
> * Fork: Marzocchi 55 CR
> ...


Nice, that is one burly AM rig.


----------



## ipalmer13 (Sep 14, 2011)

Been wanting to post this for a while now. Finally got back from a deplyoment and got all the parts put on (minus the rear wheel. It's on its way.) It is now pretty much my dream bike. Obviously going to try a new frame soon, but I love it just as much.

2004 Specialized Enduro Pro
Thompson Elite seat post
Chris King headset
Shimano Saint Brakes
Shimano Saint Crank
Syncross AM handlebar
Sram X9 Rear Derailleur
Shimano XTR front derialleur
Sram X9 shifters
Marzocchi 55 Rc3 Ti fork
Wellgo magnesium pedals
Front wheel: Stans ZTR Flow with Hope Pro2 Evo hub
Rear Wheel: Sunringle Equalizer, WILL be Mavic 727 rim with Hope pro2 Evo hub


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

@ipalmer13: 

When was the last time that fork was rebuilt?


----------



## ipalmer13 (Sep 14, 2011)

hardtailkid....never, it's brand new, just got it. Why do you ask?


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

tp806 said:


> Chopliker, what is your review about the Marz 55 CR, so far? Any pros & cons?
> How come you did not opt for the 55 RC3 Ti EVO?
> Great build nonetheless!


Haven't realy had much chance to test the 55's out yet, weather here is being a bit crappy on the weekend with rain and cold winds. But I'll get her out as much as I can and from what I can tell so far these are very plush forks. They soke up the big his well but there is a little chatter on the smaller stuff but that could be also the fact I haven't set up the compression right just yet. A lock out would have been nice though. I got the CR instead of the RC3 Ti EVO because of a very tight budget, and even at $650 the wife still nearly divorsed me!... But she'll never take my RUNE!!


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Chopliker said:


> Haven't realy had much chance to test the 55's out yet, weather here is being a bit crappy on the weekend with rain and cold winds. But I'll get her out as much as I can and from what I can tell so far these are very plush forks. They soke up the big his well but there is a little chatter on the smaller stuff but that could be also the fact I haven't set up the compression right just yet. A lock out would have been nice though. I got the CR instead of the RC3 Ti EVO because of a very tight budget, and even at $650 the wife still nearly divorsed me!... *But she'll never take my RUNE!!*


Word!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

ipalmer13 said:


> hardtailkid....never, it's brand new, just got it. Why do you ask?


Probably because you have your stanchions full of c**p


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

ipalmer13 said:


> hardtailkid....never, it's brand new, just got it. Why do you ask?


I saw the grime on the stanchions. I'm pretty sure that when you see that, it means either the fork is brand new and breaking in or it is due for a service. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

good bikes


----------



## keroberos (May 26, 2008)

2010 Cannodale RZ 140 Three

* Frame Size & Color: Medium/Matt Black
* Fork: 2011 Fox Talas 150mm
* Shock: 2012 Fox RP23 Adaptive Logic Boost Valve
* Brakes: Hope Tech Evo M4 F:183mm R:160mm
* Cranks: 2012 Shimano XTR Trail 2x10
* Front Derailleur: 2012 Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: 2012 Shimano XTR SGS
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1
* Stem: Thompson
* Handlebar: Raceface Atlas AM
* Seatpost: Easton Haven
* Saddle: WTB Silverado SE 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR (Waiting on part from Chris King to put Chris King BB back in)
* Cassette: 2012 Shimano XTR 11-36t
* Headset: Cannondale/Cane Creek
* Grips: Token Double Lock On Grips
* Front Tire: WTB Bronson 2.3
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX 500
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King/DT Swiss Revolution
* Rear Tire: WTB Bronson 2.1
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX 500
* Rear Hub/Skewer Chris King/DT Swiss Revolution
* Weight: 30lbs on the dot


----------



## ipalmer13 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea it is a brand new everything


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

This is my budget AM ride. It is the product of two years of adding stuff to make it fit and feel better on my locals trails.










* Frame Size & Color: Remedy 8 frame bought used, swapped of CL for og Fuel EX frame
* Fork: RS Sektor 150 coil fork 
* Brakes: Elixir Rs, free with CL swap, soon to replaced with XT M785, on their way
* Cranks: Shimano M552, left over from Fuel EX
* Front Derailleur: Deore 
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT 9 speed
* Pedals: Spank Spikes or M647s depending on how I feel
* Stem: Thomson Elite 70mm, CL purchase $ 50
* Handlebar: Answer ProTaper AM
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite, CL find $ 40
* Saddle: WTB Valco, MTBR purchase $ 15
* Bottom Bracket: M552
* Cassette: SRAM 970, left over from og Fuel EX
* Headset: Cane Creek 40 series, freebie with frame
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle Chargers
* Front Hub/Skewer: Charger Experts
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.25 
* Rear Rim: Sun Ringle Chargers
* Rear Hub/Skewer Charger Experts
* Weight: Duhno


----------



## Mortsnarb (Apr 18, 2012)

your bike kinda looks like a monster bike


----------



## Finalgear (Dec 16, 2006)

* Frame: 2008 BMC Superstroke01 19 large
* Fork: Marzocchi BOMBER All mountain 3
* Shock: Fox Float RP23
* Brakes: Hayes Stroker ACE 
* Chain Rings: FSA Moto X
* Cranks: FSA Moto X
* Shifters: SRAM X9
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Primo Josh Stricker Magnesium Pedals 
* Stem: Truvative husselfelt 50mm
* Handlebar: SPANK Lounge Bar
* Seatpost: SDG Ibeam
* Saddle: SDG Ibeam Bellair SL
* Bottom Bracket: FSA Mega xo
* Cassette: SRAM PG 990
* Headset: FSA1 1/8
* Grips: Lizird Skins lock on (Peaty)	
* Wheels: (Front) Crank Brothers Iodine AM
(Rear) Crank Brothers Iodine AM
* Tires: (Front) BONTRAGER Jones AcX Tubeless 26x2.35
(Rear) BONTRAGER Jones AcX Tubeless 26x2.35
* Weight: Uncomfirmed


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

keroberos said:


> 2010 Cannodale RZ 140 Three
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Medium/Matt Black
> * Fork: 2011 Fox Talas 150mm
> ...


That chain doesn't look long enough, your rear derailer is pretty extended and you're not on the big ring in the back yet


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

digthemlows said:


> That chain doesn't look long enough, your rear derailer is pretty extended and you're not on the big ring in the back yet


shouldn't ever be in big/big. big ring on the front should only be used with i think the first 4 or 5 rings in the back.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

saturnine said:


> shouldn't ever be in big/big. big ring on the front should only be used with i think the first 4 or 5 rings in the back.


I know, but it's just way extended for where it is...........don't mind me anyways, I'm just looking at pics on the interweb.........


----------



## fox408 (May 10, 2012)

Drool.
sick looking bikes in here


----------



## 671 (May 6, 2012)

2010 enduro
large frame
180 talas
EVO kit fox rc2
the list goes on...


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

keroberos said:


> I like how you built a deck for it, to feature it's good side....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

SenorSerioso said:


> We don't have any mountains in Houston but I hope my rig can qualify. Just finished her last week.
> 
> View attachment 693738
> View attachment 693740
> ...


Nice ride! thats my favorite ketchup..:thumbsup: I'm in Sugar Land.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Renthal cockpit en route. Crazy fun bike.


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

671 said:


> 2010 enduro
> large frame
> 180 talas
> EVO kit fox rc2
> the list goes on...


i like it


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

*Intense t2*

My 2011 Tracer 2 - super fun bike for just about all terrain. Very confidence inspiring on the way down but still climbs great for 6.25" bike. Perfect bike for our local socal hills.


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 remedy 7?


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Is that a 30T chain ring? or 32? I'm asking because I got Saint cranks as well and want to go for 30T. Wish someone made a 30T specific guide, even more I'd want a 30T specific Straight Line Silent Guide, wich is my absolute favourite!


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Affe said:


> Is that a 30T chain ring? or 32? I'm asking because I got Saint cranks as well and want to go for 30T. Wish someone made a 30T specific guide, even more I'd want a 30T specific Straight Line Silent Guide, wich is my absolute favourite!


Mrp make the micro g2 which is for 26-30t rings (not sure on the minimum range). You have to use a spiderless chainring though.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Steve.E said:


> Mrp make the micro g2 which is for 26-30t rings (not sure on the minimum range). You have to use a spiderless chainring though.


Thanks for the hint! Hmm. are you sure about that spiderless part? My friend is running a 30T ring with his Sram CF cranks that came on his Enduro Expert EVO (from Specialized site: "Custom SRAM Carbon S-2200, 10-speed AM double, GXP spindle, removeable spider") and the chain drops in between the ring teeth and the spider. looks funny, but it works. Think I gonna go ask about this in the Drivetrain forum.


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

is a 32 t chainring with X0 mini chainguide (32-36)


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Affe said:


> Thanks for the hint! Hmm. are you sure about that spiderless part? My friend is running a 30T ring with his Sram CF cranks that came on his Enduro Expert EVO (from Specialized site: "Custom SRAM Carbon S-2200, 10-speed AM double, GXP spindle, removeable spider") and the chain drops in between the ring teeth and the spider. looks funny, but it works. Think I gonna go ask about this in the Drivetrain forum.


I don't know anything about your friends' drivetrain but I've spoken to MRP about the Micro G2 (via Facebook) and they've said you can only use a spiderless ring with their chainguide.

I have 30t rings on both my bikes and use a combination of blackspire stinger, n-gear jumpstop and blackspire innerguard.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

For what its worth. I use a 32t front chain ring with a standard MRP G2 chain guide. MRP says the minimum chainring size in 36t, but a 32 works just fine. A 30t might be pushing it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Affe said:


> Thanks for the hint! Hmm. are you sure about that spiderless part? My friend is running a 30T ring with his Sram CF cranks that came on his Enduro Expert EVO (from Specialized site: "Custom SRAM Carbon S-2200, 10-speed AM double, GXP spindle, removeable spider") and the chain drops in between the ring teeth and the spider. looks funny, but it works. Think I gonna go ask about this in the Drivetrain forum.


the sram crankset is a spiderless chainring. the spider itself screws on allowing smaller rings to be used.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

saturnine said:


> the sram crankset is a spiderless chainring. the spider itself screws on allowing smaller rings to be used.


can you explain? I noticed the 'removeable spider' bit but my friend is using the basic stock spider that it came with. says the spider rubbed the chain but wore after a little while so that is doesn't rub anymore... sounds a bit funny but like i said works now.

and about chain devises I've had Jump Stop (great little thing but wasn't enough for my riding), LG1+ and now the Silent Guide which i like the most. I like bash versus taco and no moving parts mean less problems. thinking about asking from guys in metal works if somebody could make me a custom "silent guide" using the same plastic parts. can't even find a 30T bash anywhere in the webs! This thing would give me quite a bit more ground clearance which would be great for my local terrain.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

yep. but that's not what my friend is running and I got Saints so not possible here either. Thanks anyway and that kind of setup would be ideal i guess.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the only way you could do it with a set of saints would be to run a 30t granny ring and space your cranks out to acomodate it.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Affe said:


> yep. but that's not what my friend is running and I got Saints so not possible here either. Thanks anyway and that kind of setup would be ideal i guess.


31t home brewed chainrings. Not exact but close to what you are looking for.... and it fits. No offense meant but 30 tooth ring and saint cranks just doesn't sound right IMO.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks will look into that! :thumbsup:

hah. well if you'd see where I ride and HOW I ride you'd think different


----------



## Kaptankaos (Feb 2, 2011)

To run smaller than a 32 you might have to file down the top inside edge of the spider so that the chain would clear the spider while on the ring.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

*crossposted from the Other Builders/Manufacturers Forum*

Here's a freshly-built Zobop, with some old and new parts

Build list as follows:

VooDoo Zobop 18" frame
RS Revelation 140mm fork 
FSA head set + ABR 80mm stem + generic 700mm flat bars
Hygia SLP brakes
SRAM X7 Griphift + Truvativ crank + 32T ring + MRP 1.x guide + X9 9sp rear derailleur
Shimano SLX hubs + dedabged Sun Singeltrack rims + butted Wheelsmith spokes
generic tubes + Panaracer CG AM 26*2.35 front + CG XC 26*2.10 rear
WTB SST saddle + generic seatpost
ESI Chunky grips
Time ATAC Z pedals

30# dry weight 

Will get it dirty soon!


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine MDE Carve Am, with Fox 32 Talas, Hammerschmidt and too wide 2.4 FA tires.
Brakes Avid Elixir 5, wheels od Dartmoor rims and hubs(150x12 and QR15),
adjustable seatpost Blaxc Jewel Am+
Wide 740 bar - Syntace Vector carbon with 40mm stem,
10speed chain
Suspension works great, just best bike wich I even riden!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

whoa. that's hella nice.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Nice ride Jergus, well done. The only thing is the Talas 32 seems a bit out of place for that build - seems like a Talas 36 - 160mm would fit the rest of build better.

Good job.


----------



## EEEliminator (Nov 30, 2011)

Jergus said:


> Mine MDE Carve Am, with Fox 32 Talas, Hammerschmidt and too wide 2.4 FA tires.
> Brakes Avid Elixir 5, wheels od Dartmoow rims and hubs(150x12 and QR15),
> adjustable seatpost Blaxc Jewel Am+
> Wide 740 bar - Syntace Vector carbon with 40mm stem,
> ...


How does that suspension compare to a VPP bike? Looks similar except the upper link is co-rotating like a DW-Link bike....

Didn't see any US dealers on their site :madman: nice looking bike!


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

You obviously know this Jergus but that bike is insanely hot! That just has to be the best looking colour scheme I've ever seen.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Jergus said:


> Mine MDE Carve Am, with Fox 32 Talas, Hammerschmidt and too wide 2.4 FA tires.
> Brakes Avid Elixir 5, wheels od Dartmoow rims and hubs(150x12 and QR15),
> adjustable seatpost Blaxc Jewel Am+
> Wide 740 bar - Syntace Vector carbon with 40mm stem,
> ...


Very nice bike and very nice photo shoot!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Very sick looking bike! Photos are well done too! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Super cool looking bike ^^^^^^

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's mine: 
2011 Yeti ASR-7
2012 Fox Float 180 FIT
2011 Fox DHX Air 5.0
Chris King headset (gold)
I9 Hubs (red)
Mavic 819 rims
Full Sram X0
Shimano SLX cranks
Crank Bros Candies pedals
Crank Bros Joplin 4 post (gold)
FUNN stem (red)
WTB rocket v ti rail saddle
ODI lock-ons
Specialized 2.4 Purgatory (front)
Specialized 2.2 Purgatory (rear)



"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

*Build specs:*

09' Santa Curz Chameleon Frame
Azonic B-52 Bars
Azonic Phantom 40mm Stem
Race Face Sniper Lock-On Grips
SRAM X-9 Polished Rear Shifter
Avid Elixr7 Hydraulic Brakes & 160mm Rotors
Cane Creek Tank Polished Headset
12' Fox 32 Talas 150mm-120mm
Hope Pro Hubs
Stans ZTR Flow Rims
WTB Dissent Tires 2.3 Tubeless
Tompson Elite Seat post
Marzocchi 'The Boss' saddle
Race Face Atlas Cranks
32T Race Face Chain ring
MRP Lopes Chain Guide
Straitline DeFacto pedals
SRAM PG980 Casette
SRAM PC-991 Hollowpin Chain
SRAM X-9 Polished Rear Derailluer


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Shouldn't your Lopes upper guide be much lower? Also the lower guide.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

eurospek said:


> ^ Shouldn't your Lopes upper guide be much lower? Also the lower guide.


Yes, but these pictures were taken during the build. The guide has several positions for the range of rings it supports. In this case, I'm running a 32T chain ring, but the guide is not set to the 32 position yet. Good eye though.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

EEEliminator said:


> How does that suspension compare to a VPP bike? Looks similar except the upper link is co-rotating like a DW-Link bike....


Very similar to a Pivot Mach 5 or 5.7. In looks.


----------



## TinyBga (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice Looking MDE , handmade Italian bike. I agree with trojans1993, up front better with 160. On my opinion, I go with Lyric RC2DH Dual Position Air 160-130. Still that bike is SICK!


----------



## tugamik (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice bikes!


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

Little update, swapped to 1x10.


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks to all 
I love this bike, he rides realyy great, i had never ride anythink better - Dw-link is not so smooth, and I-Link form MDE is realy effectiv !
Fox will be chane but not for 160, i think Marcochci 55 will come, much smother so will be better for Carve.
And about colors - i'm waiting for package from Twenty6 for blue stem and brake levers


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> *Build specs:*
> 
> 09' Santa Curz Chameleon Frame
> Azonic B-52 Bars
> ...


Sweet funbike - i heard that this frame is realy soft in rear - like steel frame.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Mojo HD 140
DT Swiss EXM 150
XTR Shadow +
XT disc brakes
SLX crank, front der and shifters
Stan's Flow wheels with Hans Dampf tires
Not in the picture is a Kronolog seatpost (I'm hoping mine will be abnormally reliable)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Walter95 said:


> Little update, swapped to 1x10.


sweet bike, how is that crossmark? thinking of getting one to replace my almost dead purg. is it a full 2.1?


----------



## Just Zach (Mar 11, 2011)

Jekyll Carbon
Talas 36
Enve AM wheels
Reverb post
XX drivetrain
XTR Trail brakes
WTB Volt Ti saddle
Easton Haven carbon bar
Easton Haven Stem
SI crank
27.85 lbs riding weight


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

b-kul said:


> sweet bike, how is that crossmark? thinking of getting one to replace my almost dead purg. is it a full 2.1?


Thx man, I really like the crossmark much better than the Larsen TT I had for dry /dusty hardpack. Cross mark measures 2.0 wide at the side wall, 2.05 wide at the tread, 2.0 from rim edge to tread surface @ 31psi.

Crossmark 2.1 matches up perfect with the Minion DHF 2.35 in terms of size. I have a Crossmark 2.35 with 2 rides on it if ur interested


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

Just Zach , that Jeklly is sick! Nice weight too.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Walter95 said:


> Thx man, I really like the crossmark much better than the Larsen TT I had for dry /dusty hardpack. Cross mark measures 2.0 wide at the side wall, 2.05 wide at the tread, 2.0 from rim edge to tread surface @ 31psi.
> 
> Crossmark 2.1 matches up perfect with the Minion DHF 2.35 in terms of size. I have a Crossmark 2.35 with 2 rides on it if ur interested


thanks but i ride the stumpy 29. my lbs has a bunch on sale for $30 so i may just pick one up to see.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Just Zach said:


> Jekyll Carbon
> Talas 36
> Enve AM wheels
> Reverb post
> ...


How are you liking this bike? I'm between this and Pivot Mach 5.7 for my next ride. Thoughts?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

My 2011 yeti 575. Had it for a year now and still loving every ride. Really has improved my riding skills and there is plenty of room for more improvement. Nothing special or too bling bling but gets the job done.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> My 2011 yeti 575. Had it for a year now and still loving every ride. Really has improved my riding skills and there is plenty of room for more improvement. Nothing special or too bling bling but gets the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike, though the kings are gonna put a hurtin on the rangers in the finals.


----------



## Cazper37 (Mar 1, 2012)

* Frame Size & Color: Large Silver Specialized Enduro Expert '07
* Fork: Fox 36R Talas, 110-150mm travel
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7s
* Cranks: Truative Stylo
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Seatpost: Crank Bros Joplin 3
* Saddle: WTB Speed V
* Tires: Michelin Wild Grip'r Reinforced 2.4in
* Rims: Revolution 32s
* Weight: ~38 lbs


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

charmon2 said:


> Mojo HD 140
> DT Swiss EXM 150
> XTR Shadow +
> XT disc brakes
> ...


What pedals you runnin?


----------



## Just Zach (Mar 11, 2011)

robncircus said:


> How are you liking this bike? I'm between this and Pivot Mach 5.7 for my next ride. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Honestly I'm just plain in love with it. You can run it super plush then still climb when you switch the lever. It's also the most laterally stiff bike I've ever ridden so it rails in the corners.


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

My do it all bike..










a touch under 35lbs currently, shooting for around 33..
not bad considering its also my FR/park bike


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

chadalex78 said:


> What pedals you runnin?


VP components VP-69. It's a new product for my LBS, figured I'd give them a try. So far, so good with 5-10 impact shoes.


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

vokeswaagin said:


> My do it all bike..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diamondback Mission? What frame are you using?


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

Thats the Scapegoat.


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

Walter95 said:


> Thats the Scapegoat.


Correcto.

Basically a beefed up mission frame.
..the chain stays could be a little shorter but that is really the only [slight] complaint I have with it.. super stable at high speeds though!


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

vokeswaagin said:


> Correcto.
> 
> Basically a beefed up mission frame.
> ..the chain stays could be a little shorter but that is really the only [slight] complaint I have with it.. super stable at high speeds though!


Aw sorry man. Wanted a Diamondback Sortie then I saw the Mission... then I saw the pricetag HAHA. Coudln't afford 'em here sadly. But great looking bike. How's the fork treating you?


----------



## fritz1 (May 11, 2012)

Jergus said:


> Mine MDE Carve Am, with Fox 32 Talas, Hammerschmidt and too wide 2.4 FA tires.
> Brakes Avid Elixir 5, wheels od Dartmoor rims and hubs(150x12 and QR15),
> adjustable seatpost Blaxc Jewel Am+
> Wide 740 bar - Syntace Vector carbon with 40mm stem,
> ...


 Stunning I love it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

My 2009 Trek Remedy 7 is looking like this:



Build list:

Frame - Trek Remedy 17,5",Fox RP2,150mm
Fork - Rock Shox Lyric U-Turn,160mm
Stem - Pro FR-S 70mm 31.8
Handlebar - KCNC SC Bone 711mm
Seatpost - KS Super Natural 125mm,w/remote
Saddle - WTB Silverado cromoly
Brakes - Hope Tech X2 180/160mm
Shifters - Shimano SLX
Front derailleur - Shimano SLX
Rear derailleur - Shimano SLX Shadow
Cassete - Shimano XT 11-32
Chain - SRAM
Crankset - Truvativ Stylo OCT 44-32-22
Pedals - Shimano PD-M530
Wheels - Bontrager Rythmn
Tires - Schwalbe Hans Dampf Performance 2.35
Grips - ESI Racer's Edge
Other - NoFlat's sealant,homemade "ghetto style" chainguide


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nozes said:


> My 2009 Trek Remedy 7 is looking like this:
> 
> Other - NoFlat's sealant,homemade "ghetto style" chainguide


How did you make your guide?


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Thats a nice looking build!


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

TNC said:


> Put you in charge??? I just knew you or one of those other Turner minions would come over here and try to take over...LOL!
> 
> Actually, this is a good idea...but what the heck is a template? You need to speak English...simple English...remember, we're not all Turner people here. Actually my computer wouldn't allow me the cut/paste option, but here's a handmade version.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Nozes said:


> My 2009 Trek Remedy 7 is looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Other - NoFlat's sealant,homemade "ghetto style" chainguide


Wow that's a brilliant idea for a quick, easy, and CHEAP chainguide. Great idea, never saw that before... gonna use that idea on a couple of bikes!


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

Nozes , nice bike , can you please post some pics of that chainguide?


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Intense Uzzi and Banshee Rune...

















And one of it shoved in my car...


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovrix said:


> Nozes , nice bike , can you please post some pics of that chainguide?


I second this request. Looks neat!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

svalgis said:


> I second this request. Looks neat!


I third it


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

if im not mistake i believe that is the "zip tie" chain guide seen here
ZIP TIE Chain Guide how to - Pinkbike Forum


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

This is my new 2006 Turner RFX. I cracked my old RFX frame and Greg at Turner Bikes helped me to get a new frame. 
I have a Knolly Chilcotin on order so when I get it the Turner will be my backup bike.


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

prancisfena said:


> Aw sorry man. Wanted a Diamondback Sortie then I saw the Mission... then I saw the pricetag HAHA. Coudln't afford 'em here sadly. But great looking bike. How's the fork treating you?


Yeah they can be a bit pricey.. I ran into the deal of a lifetime a couple months ago for the frame/shock and fork.. was completely broke for the following month but it was too good a deal to pass up! Well worth it.

The fork is legit, definitely the nicest fork i've ever had.. and about 2 lbs lighter than my previous fork (888)


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Did a complete tear down of the Rune today. Installed some new bits: New Handlebars (higher rise didnt want to raise the stem), Seat post Clamp, HS spacers, New chain ring bolts, new suspension bushings, New BB, New cables, and a set of Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 single ply Exo's wih the 3C Maxx terra compound. New brake pads and a bleed. Ditched the blue colored bling for a more subtle red and black scheme. Going to go get it dirty tomorrow.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> if im not mistake i believe that is the "zip tie" chain guide seen here
> ZIP TIE Chain Guide how to - Pinkbike Forum


thanks! the "X" to hold it in place on the stay and folding the top over needed a closeup to see!

Cool to see such a simple idea put to good use.


----------



## GarryB73 (May 27, 2012)

Frame: META SX - 160mm
Shock: Fox Float RP2 XV Boost Valve
Fork: Fox 36 Float R 160mm tapered
Headset: Integrated Campy style w/sealed bearings
Stem: Commencal VIP OS
Bar: Commencal VIP 1.5” OS 740mm
Grips: Commencal Lock-On
Brakes: Formula RX internal 180/180
Shifters: Sram trigger X7 2x10
Front Mech: New Sram X7 direct mount 2x10
Rear Mech: New Sram X7 9 speed
Bottom Bracket: included w/crankset
Cranks: SSRAM S1000 Press-fit 36/24 w/bash
Chain: Sram PC1030 10 speed
Cassette: Sram 10 speed PG1050 11-32
Rims: Mavic EN321
Hubs: COMMENCAL disc 20mm F, 142x12mm R
Spokes: Stainless black 64p 3x lacing
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 F, 2.25 R
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb 31.6mm


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

GarryB73 said:


> Frame: META SX - 160mm
> Shock: Fox Float RP2 XV Boost Valve
> Fork: Fox 36 Float R 160mm tapered
> Headset: Integrated Campy style w/sealed bearings
> ...


Pics???


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Downhilling the AM bike today. It has that effect a lot.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice ride!:arf:


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry for the delay,guys,I've been out for the weekend 

The chainguide was found at Pinkbike (it's good for something after all!),just follow the link posted by *nyrangerfan222*,it's very easy to build.

Here's a closer look:



Now for the shocking truth: IT WORKS! 
Weights next to nothing,and in my case,didn´t cost a cent. So what if it doesn't look good,it's a keeper!


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Have been updating the Rune over the last couple months. Biggest change was going 1x10 with Straitline Silent Guide and E13 chainring,. Also added XTR trail brakes and Ice Tech Rotors, XTR shifter and Shadow rear deraileur with the clutch, Spank Spike EVO 777 riser bar and switched to Conti rubber with the X-King 2.4 rear and Trail King 2.4 front. weighing in at around 31.5 lbs


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

*X-king*



rednova75 said:


> Have been updating the Rune over the last couple months. Biggest change was going 1x10 with Straitline Silent Guide and E13 chainring,. Also added XTR trail brakes and Ice Tech Rotors, XTR shifter and Shadow rear deraileur with the clutch, Spank Spike EVO 777 riser bar and switched to Conti rubber with the X-King 2.4 rear and Trail King 2.4 front. weighing in at around 31.5 lbs


How do you find that x-king? I have the same tire out back and it seems like every time I go for a ride it sheds a few knobs here and there. At this rate I'll be riding slicks soon. Last weekend went for a ride on wet hard pack and lost grip entirely. Smashed straight into a tree and snapped my shiny new xt brakes... BOTH of them. Granted no tire out there performs well on such conditions but i found the x-kings particularly dangerous as this has never happened before. Turning grip ok but terrible braking grip. Even my riding buddy on maxxis crossmarks (supposedly suicidal in the wet) had no problem negotiating it. X kings are light and good for xc I'm sure but as an all mountain tire watch out!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blackthorne said:


> How do you find that x-king? I have the same tire out back and it seems like every time I go for a ride it sheds a few knobs here and there. At this rate I'll be riding slicks soon. Last weekend went for a ride on wet hard pack and lost grip entirely. Smashed straight into a tree and snapped my shiny new xt brakes... BOTH of them. Granted no tire out there performs well on such conditions but i found the x-kings particularly dangerous as this has never happened before. Turning grip ok but terrible braking grip. Even my riding buddy on maxxis crossmarks (supposedly suicidal in the wet) had no problem negotiating it. X kings are light and good for xc I'm sure but as an all mountain tire watch out!


Oops, actually it was a mountain king, not a x king. Looks like they totally redesigned it last year. And it was early last season I got it, so the one I got from the shop was pry the old version = why they redesigned it!!! (cause it was wimpy) 

Pry no old versions still on the shelves anymore, but double check! 



2nd, had one on the rear and within weeks it developed a "bulge", or stretched casing with a visible wobble. (Granted I had been jumping to flat allot, but I'm not good with heights so were talking couple feet of vert?) Thought I had mangled the rim only to find it was just the tire. So I remounted very carefully, ensuring the bead was well seated. Put the bulge over the stem to use that to pinch the bead further. Still the tire just rolled off the rim in a corner up at Angel Fire. And at that point the bead was stretched WAY out and wouldn't remount = walking to the base. Lame...

Perhaps just a dud, and maybe I should have tried to get a warranty or something as the tire was pretty new. But after all that walking I'd never buy another...


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

I have only been on 5 rides with it so far (but knock on wood) and its been great especially here in Nor Cal where the trails have got real dry! I have the protection version, and Im running it at 28 psi and its hooking up great, and has not lost any nobbies yet I will only ride this tire in the dry as I have a Trail king for the wet and a Conti Baron for when it gets nasty.



Blackthorne said:


> How do you find that x-king? I have the same tire out back and it seems like every time I go for a ride it sheds a few knobs here and there. At this rate I'll be riding slicks soon. Last weekend went for a ride on wet hard pack and lost grip entirely. Smashed straight into a tree and snapped my shiny new xt brakes... BOTH of them. Granted no tire out there performs well on such conditions but i found the x-kings particularly dangerous as this has never happened before. Turning grip ok but terrible braking grip. Even my riding buddy on maxxis crossmarks (supposedly suicidal in the wet) had no problem negotiating it. X kings are light and good for xc I'm sure but as an all mountain tire watch out!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

rednova75 said:


> Have been updating the Rune over the last couple months. Biggest change was going 1x10 with Straitline Silent Guide and E13 chainring,. Also added XTR trail brakes and Ice Tech Rotors, XTR shifter and Shadow rear deraileur with the clutch, Spank Spike EVO 777 riser bar and switched to Conti rubber with the X-King 2.4 rear and Trail King 2.4 front. weighing in at around 31.5 lbs


your rune looks nice and i like your photos. +1 on the silent guide and should be excellent with the clutch xtr:thumbsup:


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

After installing the HBC 34t chainring, RS Reverb and converting my RS Lyrik to coil u-turn...


----------



## willysurf (Sep 17, 2005)

*flexy*



Berkley said:


> Downhilling the AM bike today. It has that effect a lot.


Looks.........flexy. Do you have any shots of the back end?


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

The Thug said:


> After installing the HBC 34t chainring, RS Reverb and converting my RS Lyrik to coil u-turn...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's my stock Force. Looking into a 1 1/4" riser bar to get my hands up a little higher, and may convert my S1400 crank to spiderless!


----------



## mamat (Jan 21, 2010)

my Zumbi F11 custom from France

Zumbi F11 custom Frame+BOS Vip'r Shock
Bos Deville 140 Fork
Asterion's made custom wheels: Arch+Hope+CXray
Spe Clutch SX/Purgatory Grid tyres
Crank Shimano Saint 32 teeths
X0 9 speeds 11/34
Hope Tech M4
Reverb
Renthal stem+bar
Chromag saddle
Shimano XTR Trail pedals


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^Never seen one of these before, got any more shots? Clean looking bike!


----------



## mamat (Jan 21, 2010)

mrniceguy42 said:


> ^^^Never seen one of these before, got any more shots? Clean looking bike!


Zumbi is a brand from Poland
F11 is a new 2012 enduro/all mountain frame
i got the second in Europe, actually ,as i know, there is only 4 F11 frames built by the brand's owner Pawel Matuzinski
i will show other pics during this weekend


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

its a super clean bike!


----------



## boffin (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had GT Force 3.0 2011 before it was stolen. Nice bike, especially when you get it for nice price =)










If someone notices it somewhere, please let me know.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

my new baby fresh out of the box. she's still a virgin


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

mzorich said:


> View attachment 701170


I LOVE the yeti DJ!

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## Cazper37 (Mar 1, 2012)

mzorich said:


> my new baby fresh out of the box. she's still a virgin
> 
> View attachment 701167
> 
> ...


I am just green with jealous rage man... good for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

mattyrides07 said:


> I LOVE the yeti DJ!
> 
> "Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
> -James Dean


haha thanks that bike has a way sick build on it. i would post a pic up on this thread but i don't wanna hijack it with my dirt jumper


----------



## herb1234 (Sep 7, 2011)

My sanction.

55 RC3 ti forks
xt brakes with icetec rotors
stans arch ex rims with hans dampf tires
etc etc etc..............


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## draculoff (Jan 15, 2012)

herb1234 said:


> My sanction.
> 
> 55 RC3 ti forks
> xt brakes with icetec rotors
> ...


Hi man, how tall are you and what size of the frame? Does it fit good?


----------



## Vuco (Jun 6, 2009)

herb1234 said:


> My sanction.
> 
> 55 RC3 ti forks
> xt brakes with icetec rotors
> ...


Nice bike and setup. Can I ask what head angle does the sanction have ? Did you put an angleset or something similar ? Cause it looks pretty slack :thumbsup:


----------



## herb1234 (Sep 7, 2011)

66 ha stock. one of the reasons i love the sanction.

Im 6 foot and are happy with the fit of the medium . but then i like a short top tube and alot of stand over.
I am running a 55mm stem after a 65mm, the bike seems to handle a wee bit nicer and it still climbs like a goat


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

New Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium forks. I'm hoping they are more reliable than the RS Revelation WC forks they replaced.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> New Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium forks. I'm hoping they are more reliable than the RS Revelation WC forks they replaced.


Does that seat stay and link swing up towards your nut sack when the suspension compresses?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Does that seat stay and link swing up towards your nut sack when the suspension compresses?


i was wondering the same thing, how high does that link get above the tt?


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm more worried about how that derailleur looks :O


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The link doesn't cause any problems. If anything it makes each ride more exciting! 

No problems with the derailleur, besides not needing the clutch mechanism. It's switched 'off' all the time. I ordered an XT mech and the shop got me the XTR Shadow + instead. Chain length is fine for all gear combos. :thumbsup:


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> New Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium forks. I'm hoping they are more reliable than the RS Revelation WC forks they replaced.


i think that frame looks weird as well although i've only heard good things about liteville. i do like the looks of the 601 though and its design


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> New Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium forks. I'm hoping they are more reliable than the RS Revelation WC forks they replaced.


Oooo I do like the look of Litevilles! Where are these manufactured?

Nice bike by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Duncan1104 said:


> Oooo I do like the look of Litevilles! Where are these manufactured?
> 
> Nice bike by the way! :thumbsup:


Germany,


----------



## TheNihilist (Apr 28, 2010)

They are German brand however their bikes are manufactured in Taiwan.


----------



## 2004sahara (Jan 15, 2010)

* Frame Size & Color: Cannondale Prophet, Small, Silver
* Fork: Rock Shox Revelation Team Dual Air U-turn 140mm with Maxle
* Brakes: Juciy 5's
* Shifters: X9's
* Cranks: Race Face Evolve DH 22, 32
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT E-type
* Rear Derailleur: X9 Medium cage
* Pedals: Azonic Fusion Mag.
* Stem: Syncros AM 1.5" 
* Handlebar: Ritchey
* Seatpost: Sette APX 27.2
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: SRAM
* Headset: Cane Creek Double X 1.5"
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Intense Invader DH 2.5 
* Front Rim: Mavix XM 317
* Front Hub/Skewer: Syncros Race 20mm
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.55 LT (1st gen)
* Rear Rim: Generic
* Rear Hub/Skewer Generic
* Weight 31 lbs with weirwolf up front and 2.1 nevegal in the rear, havent weighed it with this tire combo but probably around 32.50 or 33lbs

Great bike for all around biking, can climb well and take the decents with ease and that Intense tire sticks very well. I'm gonna switch the tread pattern around on the weirwolf because it tends so slip a little when pedaling uphill hard.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

*my 2012 Devinci Dixon RC*

Frame: Devinci Dixon Med
Fork: Fox Float 32 150mm
Rear Shock: Fox RP2
Shifters:X9
F Derailleur: X7
R Derailleur: X9
Brakes: Elixir 7
Cranks: Sram 1400 38-24
Chain Guide: E13 DRS
Pedals: Xpedo Face Off
Stem: Chromag Ranger 70mm
Bars: Chromag Fubar OS 730mm
Seatpost: Easton Haven (soon to be command post)
Saddle: Chromag Lynx DT
Rims: mavic en321
Hubs: X9


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

allenfstar said:


> Frame: Devinci Dixon Med
> Fork: Fox Float 32 150mm
> Rear Shock: Fox RP2
> Shifters:X9
> ...


That Devinci is sick mane...


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> That Devinci is sick mane...


very impressed, great bike in pretty much every aspect i cant wait to perfect it over the next couple years


----------



## 2004sahara (Jan 15, 2010)

Sweet looking Devinci. Always liked their bikes.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

allenfstar said:


> Frame: Devinci Dixon Med
> Fork: Fox Float 32 150mm
> Rear Shock: Fox RP2
> Shifters:X9
> ...


nice canadian bike and parts spec:thumbsup:


----------



## focotacoma (May 3, 2010)

allenfstar said:


> Frame: Devinci Dixon Med
> Fork: Fox Float 32 150mm
> Rear Shock: Fox RP2
> Shifters:X9
> ...


How do you like the Fox 32 on there a guy in our club has a 36 180 on his and its still relatively steep....?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

focotacoma said:


> How do you like the Fox 32 on there a guy in our club has a 36 180 on his and its still relatively steep....?


what is steep to you?!? a dixon with a 180 should have around a 65.5 degree head angle. its 67 with a 150, imo pretty slack,


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

b-kul said:


> what is steep to you?!? a dixon with a 180 should have around a 65.5 degree head angle. its 67 with a 150, imo pretty slack,


true, if anything i'd think the bb would be too high and the seat tube too slack.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my current whip -spec stumpy.
upgrades are:
answer am 720 bar
cb 80mm stem
cb 5050 3 pedals
mrp 2x guide
wtb shadow saddle
spec eskar2/purg (looking foreward to trying the butcher)


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

mzorich said:


> my new baby fresh out of the box. she's still a virgin
> View attachment 701166


Dayum! I'm jealous my friend. Pop that cherry :thumbsup:


----------



## Demers18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice bikes!


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

focotacoma said:


> How do you like the Fox 32 on there a guy in our club has a 36 180 on his and its still relatively steep....?


yea the 150mm in the low setting (67 degrees) is super slack and stable so i dont know how a 180mm on there could be steep even in the high setting, it's no dh bike but its pretty slack

overall, i love this bike its perfect for the riding i do


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

@ bkul how do you like that chain guide? thinking about it in the future


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I have an MRP 2x, it's a good guide


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

ehigh said:


> I have an MRP 2x, it's a good guide


Ihave one of those as well... Well, whats left of it. If you make any sizable hit on the guide part behind the bash, it breaks. Broke the piece that says 2x right off. Also mine was tightend down by my BB cap and it losens up after a while and mives around.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah dude I cased the hell out of a large gap a while after wrecking on another kicker without any time spent inspecting the pulley in between accidents. As a result, the pulley face plate and both pulleys took off never to be seen again. After answering a few basic questions, MRP sent me the mech I needed hassle-free. I'm over 7 months down the road since that happened, and I've had to tighten the pulley cage once since then. I finally used some loctite too, so I'll see how it goes. Unless the guide is setup properly, the change can still have slack, but this is true with any guide. Although not bombproof, the 2x is a great guide and MRP took great care of my problem. I know that with guides/guards we are often seeking something bombproof, but I'd probably get something other than an X0 drivetrain with a 2x guide if I was serious about that.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i like it a lot however i only trail ride with it. never dropped a chain and it feels super secure. if i was really gonna bash around i would get a simpler design like a stinger.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

im running an e thirteen dss right now sounds like i may just stick to that


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

My new baby! SO much fun.
2010 trek fuel EX8


----------



## Maticek (Jan 6, 2007)

my love


----------



## focotacoma (May 3, 2010)

b-kul said:


> what is steep to you?!? a dixon with a 180 should have around a 65.5 degree head angle. its 67 with a 150, imo pretty slack,


It rides fine, I was just commenting that Devinci made the frame look quite balanced despite less travel in the rear with a 180 mm fork, which is uncommon for a bike with that amount of travel and suspension set up


----------



## DocGold (Nov 2, 2007)

My Ibis Mojo HD in 160&140 









13,900 kg









11,510 kg


----------



## eejlee (Mar 14, 2011)

*Please help with new AM config.*

:thumbsup:Greetings:
(I have looked through the threads and figured this was the best place to ask for inputs)

*background: I have transitioned from Road -> Hard Tail (when it comes to road and HT I have my opinions on components...etc.)

Today, I ordered my first AM.

Frame: Ellsworth Epiphany SST.2
Fork: Fox Talas RLC 140

I have a set of HOPE brakes 180/ 160mm which I will use on the new bike.

Need your inputs on: 
(I know everything is relavent to what kind of riding I will do...and the terrain. Riding = heavy single tracks. Terrain = NYC to the Rockies...)
*** = I really need you inputs

1. Stem
2. Handlebar (risers?)
3. Seat Post (do you think adjustable seat post is waarented?)
4. Saddle
5. Pedal (platform)
****6. I am leaning towards 3x10 - [looked at Race Face SixC Crankset with 24/36/Bash configuration/ love the idea but hate the price tag. Do you know anyone else who offers simmilar 24/36/Bash setup? *and I don't need carbon/ rather not do carbon.*
7. Anyone know any good deals going on with XT components?

Any and all inputs will be appriciated very very much~!

Thanks.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Truvativ offers an AM version of their X0 crankset that has a bash installed on it already, but I have a regular X0 26-39t crank with MRP 2x guide and that's working well. I'd recommend 2x10. 3x10 seems slightly excessive. Saddle is what you prefer, get you sit bones measured at a shop and try demoing some saddles before you buy one. Adjustable seatposts are great if you live in an area where you find yourself going up and down. If you find yourself on the trails wishing your seatpost was at a different height often enough, then it might be right for you. I ride where there is a lot of climbing followed by a downhill, so I don't mind a quick release clamp on a thomson elite seatpost. handlebars are another thing that have a lot to do with personal preference. I like Chromag handlebars, but I don't know-I think most handlebars are great if someone is enjoying it. Getting a proper fit is important though. I doubt you need wide bars and if the frame size is proper you probably only need a 50mm stem. hope I helped, no idea on XT deals though


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

50mm stem with 720mm bars is what im liking right now. Im rocking a syncros 50mm stem and 2011 raceface atlas AM bars 720mm wide. check out easton, answer, deity, chromag and others for a bar you like. saddle like he said is your preference, i recommend a dropper post but you dont need one.

for the cranks you could check out shimano SLX they make a 2x10 with bashguard


----------



## onyabike (Jul 17, 2005)

*another Preston FR*

preston fr another one


----------



## eejlee (Mar 14, 2011)

ehigh said:


> Truvativ offers an AM version of their X0 crankset that has a bash installed on it already, but I have a regular X0 26-39t crank with MRP 2x guide and that's working well. I'd recommend 2x10. 3x10 seems slightly excessive. Saddle is what you prefer, get you sit bones measured at a shop and try demoing some saddles before you buy one. Adjustable seatposts are great if you live in an area where you find yourself going up and down. If you find yourself on the trails wishing your seatpost was at a different height often enough, then it might be right for you. I ride where there is a lot of climbing followed by a downhill, so I don't mind a quick release clamp on a thomson elite seatpost. handlebars are another thing that have a lot to do with personal preference. I like Chromag handlebars, but I don't know-I think most handlebars are great if someone is enjoying it. Getting a proper fit is important though. I doubt you need wide bars and if the frame size is proper you probably only need a 50mm stem. hope I helped, no idea on XT deals though


Thank you, this definately gives me a starting point to search and compare...
I will first look into Truvative AM-2x10 with bashguard. If I can not find them readily available then XT with MRP 2X seems viable.

Hopefully I can join you all very soon and post pictures/config of my new Ellsworth.

Thanks.


----------



## eejlee (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
I will definately check out the bars...atleast it narrows my search and compare....^^
rgds.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I remember about a year ago I got my Norco Range 3 and I immediately began outfitting it with better components than Norco's Range 1 or LE. It reminds me of the state you're in now. Just take your time, you'll start picking up a bunch of names and then all of the sudden you become an almanac


----------



## eejlee (Mar 14, 2011)

ehigh said:


> I remember about a year ago I got my Norco Range 3 and I immediately began outfitting it with better components than Norco's Range 1 or LE. It reminds me of the state you're in now. Just take your time, you'll start picking up a bunch of names and then all of the sudden you become an almanac


Thanks for the encouragements.
Definately exciting but frustrating times...
Desire to go riding ASAP out-weighing the need to get it right on budget...^^

Thus far/

Leaning towards - 
Derailures Shimano Full XT config 
Brakes front/ back brakes will be Hope

Cranksets : 
either RaceFace Turbine 10 24/36/Bash)
Or Shimano XT 2x10 (24/36 Chain-rings) with MRP 2X

Seat Post: Thomson Elite with QR

Stem: most likely Thomson

Saddle undecided.

Bars undecided

I welcome any food for thoughts on the Cranksets/ bashguard configurations.

Warm regards all around~!:thumbsup:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

How often do you drop a chain without a chain guide?


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's my GT Force. Posted it before but I upgraded a couple of things on the bike...









added a couple of things... new stem, new tubes, new grips and new pedals.And a Rockshox reveb


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the angle of your saddle looks ridiculous


----------



## dooblavey (Jun 12, 2012)

awesome thread, coming from a newbie, this gave me some good insight into what people are doing/riding. 

thank you


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*Saddle*



saturnine said:


> the angle of your saddle looks ridiculous


It actually does and a friend mentioned it too. I'm still tinkering with it. Couldn't get it back to the 'original state' or to the way it felt before I got the reverb. That's the most comfortable it's been since though. Any tips on how I could get it right?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

prancisfena said:


> It actually does and a friend mentioned it too. I'm still tinkering with it. Couldn't get it back to the 'original state' or to the way it felt before I got the reverb. That's the most comfortable it's been since though. Any tips on how I could get it right?


move it until it's comfortable. everyone's preferences are different. a good place to start would be
a) make it level
b) make it so it's level when you're actually on the bike and sagging.
c) adjust a little and sit. repeat.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

saturnine said:


> the angle of your saddle looks ridiculous


constant downhill!


----------



## MotoMan450F (Apr 9, 2012)

*Transition Transam 29*

First 29er but I am loving the big hoops/slack geometry more and more every day, perfect Northeast AM setup for me!


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

Shubo
Saw your update in November and still thinking about those wheels and post-like em? What's the bike weigh?
Los


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

Schubo said:


> Everyone's rigs are looking reeeaaaal good. That gave me some motivation to upload some updated photos of the Butcher, and I feel she's still not done. The curse we all live with I guess
> 
> -Hope pro 2's laced to Stan's Flow Rims
> -Tioga Psycho Genius 2.3
> ...


Saw your update in November and still thinking about those wheels and post-like em? What's the bike weigh?
Los


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

saturnine said:


> move it until it's comfortable. everyone's preferences are different. a good place to start would be
> a) make it level
> b) make it so it's level when you're actually on the bike and sagging.
> c) adjust a little and sit. repeat.


It looks ridiculous but it's actually quite comfy - went for a ride last Monday and it was fine. But yeah, thanks for the tip. I'll try that your 3 step solution hehehe :thumbsup:


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

socalMX said:


> Turnbull Canyon in Whittier! I have seen you guys there before! I remembered the HD!!!


Might be up dar Sunday ot el prieto


----------



## Demers18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my ride!








[/URL]
303427_10150962024670100_1638228299_n by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just bought the same bike, only difference is I put point one podium pedals on the bike.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

prancisfena said:


> It looks ridiculous but it's actually quite comfy - went for a ride last Monday and it was fine. But yeah, thanks for the tip. I'll try that your 3 step solution hehehe :thumbsup:


My understanding of a saddle with the front pointed down is that it causes the rider's hips to roll forward, putting more pressure on soft tissue. The more the front is up, the more the rider's weight is biased to rolling back onto the sit bones, keeping certain areas nice and safe.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Heres my small HD 160. Loiving the bike so far.


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

fuenstock said:


> Heres my small HD 160. Loiving the bike so far.


Nice rig! I just finished my HD140, they are awesome bikes


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Just finished putting on a Marzocchi 66cr on my Enduro today. The fork feels so solid and surprising it's really that heavy.









Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

fuenstock said:


> Heres my small HD 160. Loiving the bike so far.


Which one is it and how do you like that seat?

MTBP


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> Which one is it and how do you like that seat?
> 
> MTBP


The seat is a WTB Silverado. I like the seat, It fits me well.


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

*Reign 2012*

Here's my Reign... maybe not the flashiest bike on this thread, but the first one with a Fox 34!

I only had a brief test of the CTD damper before the rear tire pinch flatted at the top of the mountain and left me walking all the way back down. All I can say is this is my first experience with Talas and the Kashima coat-- I'm not sure about the benefits of the gold stanchions-- but with travel knocked down to 120mm I feel like an XC bike on the climbs!

Weight is 31 lbs. Aiming for 29 with a few upgrades. Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## Just Zach (Mar 11, 2011)

Blackthorne said:


> Here's my Reign... maybe not the flashiest bike on this thread, but the first one with a Fox 34!
> 
> I only had a brief test of the CTD damper before the rear tire pinch flatted at the top of the mountain and left me walking all the way back down. All I can say is this is my first experience with Talas and the Kashima coat-- I'm not sure about the benefits of the gold stanchions-- but with travel knocked down to 120mm I feel like an XC bike on the climbs!
> 
> Weight is 31 lbs. Aiming for 29 with a few upgrades.


I love it! That's the way the Reign should be in the first place.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

IMGP5125 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## beast100 (Mar 24, 2012)

*genius*

* Frame Size & Color: Scott Genius MC-30	
* Fork: Rockshox Revelation 426 U-turn 100-130mm 
* Shock: Scott TC 125mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT BR-M765 F180/R160	
* Disks: Shimano XT (180/160) 
* Cranks: Shimano XT FC-M760/761 175mm 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT FD-M760-E	
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR RD-M980 
* Pedals: HT HT-A100SS 
* Stem: Scott Pro 
* Handlebar: SunLine vone Os 
* Seatpost: Scott Pro 
* Saddle: Selle Montegrappa k2 gel tech (will change soon)	
* Seatclamp: KCNC MTB SC11 
* Cassette:Shimano XT CS-M760 
* Headset: Scott Cane creek 
* Grips: Ritchey WCS 
* Front Tire: Kenda Kinetics Front 2.35 60tpi -
* Front Rim: SUNRIMS DS2-XC 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore XT HB-M765	
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35 60a 60tpi 
* Rear Rim: SUNRIMS DS2-XC .
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore XT HB-M765

after a smooth ride in a trail 








and then carwash


----------



## roach666 (Nov 14, 2006)

fuenstock said:


> Heres my small HD 160. Loiving the bike so far.


Looks like you need to trim the steer tube. Not safe for the family jewels if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

fuenstock , awsome bike , what is the weight?


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Lovrix said:


> fuenstock , awsome bike , what is the weight?


 I never weighted the bike, weight really wasn't a concern. I just wanted good parts, it's full xtr build. I'm guessing some where around or just under 30lbs? Since the picture I changed the clipless back to my spank spike pedals, changed the rear tire to a bronson 2.3 and cut the steerer tube 1" so now the stem is sitting right on the headset. Slamming the stem was a big improvment in performance!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: XL Raw - Niner RIP 9
* Fork: Fox 120mm
* Brakes: Avid BB7's
* Cranks: Shimano XT Hollowtech 23 Q Ring with 30/40 Russ Anderson custom rins
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0
* Pedals: Xpedo Ti/Ti
* Stem: Ritchey Pro
* Handlebar: Syntace Duralite
* Seatpost: Thomson 
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech
* Cassette: XTR 11-34
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Bontrager Race Foam/SRAM gripshift
* Front Tire: Nobby Nic 2.35
* Front Rim: LIght-Bicycles AM carbon 29"er rim
* Front Hub/Skewer: American Classic 15mm TA/Fox 
* Rear Tire: Nobby Nic 2.35
* Rear Rim: Light-Bicycles AM carbon 29"er rim
* Rear Hub/Skewer: American Classic Salsa 9mm QR
* Weight: 28 pounds


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

An XL Niner! How tall are you?? 

Are your tiny brakes up to the task? :thumbsup:


----------



## Panno45 (Jun 18, 2012)

My Trek


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

BruceBrown said:


> * Frame Size & Color: XL Raw - Niner RIP 9
> * Fork: Fox 120mm
> * Brakes: Avid BB7's
> * Cranks: Shimano XT Hollowtech 23 Q Ring with 30/40 Russ Anderson custom rins
> ...


WHOA.  HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE. How tall are you dude? :thumbsup:


----------



## roach666 (Nov 14, 2006)

@prancisfena, Very Nice.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

roach666 said:


> @prancisfena, Very Nice.


Haha. Sorry, didn't mean to be... mean. I was just surprised. I come from a country (Philippines) where people on 29er's look like kids on 26ers (average height here is like 5'6 
or 5'7... at 5'10 I'm on the taller end of the spectrum). The XL Niner frame make the 29" wheels look like 26".


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Panno45 said:


> My Trek


Fuel EX7? EX8? ???


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

*uthcer*

2011 Santa Cruz Butcher
* Fork: Rock Shox Revelation
* Brakes: Avid 5's
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Crank Bro Mallets
* Stem: Thomson 70 mm
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon
* Seatpost: Easton EA30
* Saddle: WTB 
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Can Creek 10
* Grips: Lizards
* Front Tire: Maxis High Roller
* Front Rim: Mavic 321
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano 758
* Rear Tire: Maxis High Roller
* Rear Rim: Mavic 321
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano 756
* Weight Aout 30.7


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nice! Would you happen to know how much your wheelset weighs, minus the rotors?


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Nice! Would you happen to know how much your wheelset weighs, minus the rotors?[/
> 
> Front wheel is 1010 grams and rear is 1240 grams.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Blackthorne said:


> An XL Niner! How tall are you??
> 
> Are your tiny brakes up to the task? :thumbsup:


6'4" - it's all relative since my height would be considered "short" on the basketball court...

So far the brakes have been fine, but I do have various rotor sizes depending on where I am riding.


----------



## Fuze911 (Aug 5, 2009)

RMB Altitude 29


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Carbon?!
Multi-mode shocks?
Air spings!?
TWENTY NINERS??!!!

This will not do, this is all much too hi-tech and complicated.
So here's my new coil sprung 26er, made from steel (alu is far too advanced).

Still, she goes like a...
































Ah skinny tubes and laser etching, makes everything right in the world again


----------



## roach666 (Nov 14, 2006)

Fix the Spade said:


> Carbon?!
> Multi-mode shocks?
> Air spings!?
> TWENTY NINERS??!!!
> ...


What frame is that? Looks like a pretty slick setup.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

fix, how do you ever get by on such a low fi set up?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

roach666 said:


> What frame is that? Looks like a pretty slick setup.


It's a Cotic Rocket



b-kul said:


> fix, how do you ever get by on such a low fi set up?


I dunno man, some days are hardtailer than others...


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> It's a Cotic Rocket
> 
> *I dunno man, some days are hardtailer than others*...


One of the best quotes i've read. HAHA. Nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Very, very, very nice setup indeed Fix. :thumbsup:
Are these HOPE brake rotors?
How does it ride with a steel front triangle and an alu rear one?
BOS rear coil shock, perhaps overkill for UK AM riding?
Beautiful bike nonetheless!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, Hope rotors, but older ones, I think the current ones are a bit different.
Very, very stiff, noticably stiffer than any of the all-alu frames I tried on the way to this one, as stiff as the carbon ones too, but heavier. Other than that very normal so far (only built it last friday).

Yes, absolutely overkill for my local trails, but then I have a hardtail and trips to Fort William, France, Germany, Crete and the Lake district are in the offing


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

fix, I have a new dream bike, nice ride!


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> Yes, absolutely overkill for my local trails, but then I have a hardtail and trips to *Fort William, France, Germany, Crete and the Lake district *are in the offing


Now that's an excellent plan to spend a MTB summer holiday! :thumbsup:


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

'12 butcher soakin' up some sun


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Fix the Spade said:


> Carbon?!
> Multi-mode shocks?
> Air spings!?
> TWENTY NINERS??!!!
> ...


Just the other day i was eye humping that frame on Cotic's website .... shame i can't afford yet another frame right now, that thing is sweet as hell.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> Carbon?!
> Multi-mode shocks?
> Air spings!?
> TWENTY NINERS??!!!
> ...


How much does that baby weigh?


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

danielsilva said:


> Just the other day i was eye humping that frame on Cotic's website .... shame i can't afford yet another frame right now, that thing is sweet as hell.


+1, I love it!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How much does that baby weigh?


No idea, well north of 30lbs, but that's with steel springs, dual ply tyres and DH tubes.

The (L) frame was 8.5lbs with the shock/spring and a Hope headset fitted, there's plenty of scope for a light bike.


----------



## oli h (Dec 15, 2006)

* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Cove G-Spot
* Fork: Fox 36 Float RC2 
* Brakes: Formula Oro K24's
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Chain Device: MRP G2 SL
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint
* Pedals: Superstar Ultra Mags
* Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
* Handlebar: Answer ProTaper DH
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 
* Saddle: WTB Devo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Hope 1-1/8
* Grips: ODI X-treme
* Front Tire: 2.25" Schwalbe Nobby Nic DD 
* Front Rim: Sun MTX29 - Stan's Tubeless
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Rear Tire: 2.10" Schwalbe Racing Ralph DD 
* Rear Rim: Mavic EX321 - Insulation Tape Tubeless
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 135mm x 10mm 
* Weight: 31lb 10oz


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

*OLD School AM*

Intense Uzzi SL; circa 2001ish.
Welded in a new front shock mount 1" forward of stock to fit in a 7.75"x 2.25" Fox RL.
Swapped in Uzzi SLX shock links to get 6" of rear travel.
Mated it to a 160mm Marzocchi 55 ATA and ended up with a 69* head angle with a reasonable 15.5" BB height.
Descends like a runaway train and still pedals like, well, like an Uzzi.
Weight is a blond hair under 30lbs

Rest of the build:

-Hadley/WTB Frequency i23/DT Comp wheels with 2.4 Ra-Ras
-Sram X9 2x9 drivetrain
-Magura MT4 203/190 brakes


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

*'11 Foes FXR*

6.5" rear 6.7" front custom anodized and green-ified. Built from the frame up with a couple components transferred from the last bike.
I'm lovin' it so far.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Cross post from Knolly Chilli thread
Frame: 2012 Knolly Chilcotin, Roar Large
Fork: 2011 Fox Float 36 180mm RC2 Fit 1 1/8 steerer set at 160mm, but probably go to 170mm
Shock: CCDB Air
Front wheel: Easton Haven
Rear wheel: Hope Evo straight pull hub on Stans Flow rim
Tires: Schwable Hans Dampf on rear Trailstar : Front Muddy Mary Gooey Gluey
Headset: Zero stack Nuke Proof
Handlebars: Easton carbon DH 35 mm 800mm
Stem: Easton Havoc 35 clamp, 50mm length
Grips: ODI SDG Lock-on
Brakes: Avid Codes 2011 200mm front & rear discs may go back to 185 disc on rear
Shifter: Sram X9
Rear Derailuer: Sram X9 short cage
Crankset: Saint 175mm with Renthal 32 T Ring ( soon to be XO with MRP Bling Ring 30T)
Chain Guide; DMR Viral
Bottom Bracket: Saint
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb 125mm travel, 420mm long
Seat: Selle Italia
Pedals: Shimano 647 for winter , Spank Spike for Summer
Chain: Sram 1090
Cassette: Sram 1070 11-36

All set to cruise the beach after a little cable & steer-er trim
& it will not look this good for long.
At present weight is just under 34 lbs it will lose a little more with the change of cranks.
First ride is tomorrow to fine tune a few things .


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

how did you end up with one haven?


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice the cove


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

*Norco Range 3*

This bike has changed a lot since I got it. It's nothing like the original build. Now it has
XTR M988 trail brakes, 160mm rear, 180mm front rotor
X0 drivetrain-26, 39t ; 12-36t cassette ; medium cage r/d 
worthy investment is the crankskins and RaceFace crank boots
Chromag Fubar OSX with ODI Rogue lock on grips, Twenty6 end caps-the colors!
Thomson Elite seatpost and Specialized Phenom saddle
my original Monarch R was replaced by RS with a Monarch RT3. tracks great
Straitline de Facto pedals. took out the pins over the axle bore, the grams!
WTB Freerider Laserdisc front and a Loco rear wheel
Lyrik fork, enjoying the thru axle and the tapered headtube. bike feels pretty stiff
MRP 2x guide on there too

backyard jump


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

* Frame Size & Color: Matte Black Nomad (L)
* Fork: Lyrik RC2DH
* Brakes: Elixer 5
* Cranks: XT 38x26
* Front Derailleur: SLX
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Forte Flat Pedals / XT trail clipless
* Handlebar: Atalas 780mm
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO
* Front Rim: Stans Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO
* Rear Rim: Mavic 321
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XT


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

God that knolly is gorgeous! The only change is I would run a 2x10. Other than that well done build.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

2011 Trance XL X4

fork- 2013 Fox Float 140 15mm
shock- Fox RP3 7.5x2.0 instead of stock 7.125x1.750
brakes- Hayes Stoker Ace 
rotors- Avid HSX 180mm, 160mm (on it now) Alligator Wind cutter (in pic)
Grips- Oury 
H bar- Loaded AMXC 710mm
Stem- Loaded X-Lite 90mm
Wheels- America Classic All Mountain
Tires- Michelin Advanced Wild Grip'r ran Tubeless
Crank- Raceface Turbine with RF ring
Guide- E13 XCX-ST
Pedals- Loaded Cromo (on it now) HTs (in pic)
Post- Thompson Elite
Seat- WTB Speed-V
Clamp- Loaded X-Lite

25lbs and change with the HT pedals it should be 25lb 3oz with loaded pedals and I will still lose more with a XTR rear der and cass which will be soon
My bike isnt light because I have light parts but because I have taken off alot of parts lol


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

b-kul said:


> how did you end up with one haven?


At the time I was running a Rohloff rear, since I decided to get the Knolly , I had to ditch it to run the 142 by 12 axle. I then decided not to go for the Haven rear after hearing of the problems others had with bearing play in their hubs. 
That may of been isolated to the first batch of them, but it was enough to put me off.
The front is holding up well, but of course it doesn't have to deal with same abuse the rear gets. ( edit ; What swayed me to the Haven to start with was the deal I managed.. but can't repeat here.)


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Gawdodirt said:


> God that knolly is gorgeous! The only change is I would run a 2x10. Other than that well done build.


Thanks , not sure if I could go back to a front derailleur again.


----------



## draculoff (Jan 15, 2012)

geo025 said:


> problems others had with bearing play on their rear hubs.


This is true. I have 2011 havens and could not get rid of little play in rear hub. If tighten the nut, you get your bearings overloaded which is not good. 
I would not recommend this wheelset to anyone as it doesn't match to this price.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

draculoff said:


> This is true. I have 2011 havens and could not get rid of little play in rear hub. If tighten the nut, you get your bearings overloaded which is not good.
> I would not recommend this wheelset to anyone as it doesn't match to this price.


I dunno, I've had no problems. Just be sure to check it every few rides and gently tighten if necessary.


----------



## draculoff (Jan 15, 2012)

Honestly, it really isn't too hard to check the nut before riding. But it is not what you expect from a 1000$ wheels... Maybe in 2012 they did some improvements, I don't know.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Red 2012 Stumpy Expert Carbon 29r
* Fork: Fox 130mm
* Brakes: Formula "The One"
* Cranks: s2200 Carbon
* Front Derailleur: X9
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0
* Pedals: XTR Trail
* Stem: Easton Haven Mag
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon
* Seatpost: Carbon something
* Saddle: Spec Phenom 
* Bottom Bracket: BB30
* Cassette: X0 11-36
* Headset: Crain Creek
* Grips: Crank Bro Colbalt
* Front Tire: Rocket Ron 2.25
* Front Rim: Roval Control Trail Carbon
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 240 
* Rear Tire: Racing Ralph 2.1
* Rear Rim: Roval Control Trail Carbon 142+
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 240 142+
* Weight: 25.1 pounds w/ pedals and stans.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

draculoff said:


> Honestly, it really isn't too hard to check the nut before riding. But it is not what you expect from a 1000$ wheels... Maybe in 2012 they did some improvements, I don't know.


1000? I bought my set (used yes) for $500 a while ago off the classifieds here. They can be had much cheaper now.

Hell, even new on JensonUSA it looks like they're $750.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

irishpitbull said:


> * Weight: 25.1 pounds w/ pedals and stans.


that is quite the weight! :thumbsup:


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

b-kul said:


> that is quite the weight! :thumbsup:


The carbon wheels were the biggest improvement. The momentum it keeps is ridiculous.


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

carbon jekyll, XO components, DT Swiss wheels, rockshox lyric fork, this thing is way faster than my flash was even uphill

about 30lbs on a rough scale


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

How do you like the rear shock on that jekyll?


----------



## SFBayLaser (Apr 21, 2012)

'12 Nomad Carbon 
Talas 160 RLC fork
RP23 shock
SPX AM package (all XT, Easton Haven bars, Thomson seat post, etc.), but went with XT 2x10 on front and XTR shadow plus on rear
Changes SC made from when I ordered include 142x12 on rear and i23 rims. 
Its not this clean anymore...


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> How do you like the rear shock on that jekyll?


I've only put about 20 miles on it so far, but I'm super happy with it. I've made 2 climbs I've been trying for the past 8 months that I couldn't do on my flash 29er, and feel like it flies uphill.

still have to do some adjusting on the 150mm setting but it feels great to have that option


----------



## Robbieisbobert (Dec 22, 2007)

Adding my bike into the beauty that is this thread :thumbsup:. 2004 Specialized Enduro

Edit: aaaaaand my iPad won't let me post my bike here


----------



## Silly Man (Jun 9, 2006)

*That's my new am rig...*

I can honestly say it trumps my Nomad... Tallboy LTc!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

2012 Knolly Chilcotin Raw Med.
CCDB Air
Chris King Headset (Blue)
Chris King BB (Blue)
Chris King Hubs (Blue)
Enve AM Rims
Trail King UST 2.4 Tires
XO Crank 1X10 32tooth MRP Bling Ring
MRP Mini G2 Chain Guide
Lyrik RD2 DH Coil 170mm Fork
Thomson Stem 70mm
Hope Tech Evo M4 Brakes, Floating Rotors, 203mm front 183mm rear 
XTR Shadow Plus Derailleur
XTR Shifter
LEV Seat Post 125mm
Race Face SIXC Bars
Loaded Binder Clamp (Blue)
Loaded Headset spacers (Blue)
Loaded Pedals (Blue)
WTB Pure V Saddle


----------



## Gridlocked (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreambuild that Knolly, whats the weight on it?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Gridlocked said:


> Dreambuild that Knolly, whats the weight on it?


Thanks! 
It's at 33lbs with those heavy tires.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Robbieisbobert said:


> Adding my bike into the beauty that is this thread :thumbsup:. 2004 Specialized Enduro
> 
> Edit: aaaaaand my iPad won't let me post my bike here


Android for the WIN... (just kidding)


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

*New*

Hello peeps, I am new in MTBR


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

*My new Blur LT*

Great bike thus far, but I'd like to get a Lyrik and 20mm front wheel for those downhill/shuttle run days. But for up and down the mountain, the Revelation 150mm handles the chunk very well.


----------



## huwe (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is my new AM ride. Its a 2012 Cannondale Jekyll carbon 2. Its running a stock drivetrain made up of sram xo /x9. I changed out the wheelset to shimano xt's with stan flow rims. The fork is a lyrik rc2dh. Finally the the bar and stem is Easton havoc.
Ive got a few rides on it, so far so awesome. A few more and I should have it dialed.



















Sent on the move...


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

Bought it right when SC was rolling out the new kits so I ended up paying less for the previous year and getting the current year at no extra charge. Nice!


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Suffikins said:


> Bought it right when SC was rolling out the new kits so I ended up paying less for the previous year and getting the current year at no extra charge. Nice!


Nice looking bike! Where was that picture taken?

I ordered a SC a couple weeks ago just before they updated their website with the new kits. I'm hoping it comes in with the new kit as well.


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

charmon2 said:


> Nice looking bike! Where was that picture taken?


Northwest Timber trail on Tiger Mountain, Washington. Also about 6 feet from an angry bird who built its nest right alongside the trail.


----------



## bamr33 (Jun 2, 2012)

What's people's thoughts on my bike aesthetics wise? I'm still not sure if I'm a 100% happy with it from a looks point of view :skep:

My 2011 Avanti Torrent 2

Fork: Fox FLOAT RL with 1.5" Taper Steerer and QR15 axle, 140mm Travel
Chain Guide: MRP 1X Direct Mount
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7 Short Cage
Shifters: SRAM X-7 10-Speed
Crankset: SRAM X-7 w/34 Tooth
Chain Ring: Blackspire Mono Veloce Single Speed 7075 4-Bolt 104mm 34t Black
Brakes: Avid Elixir 5 Hydraulic Disc
Cassette: SRAM PG-1050 12-36T 10-Speed
Handlebar: Easton EA50 Low Rise 31.8mm
Grips: Ritchey WCS Truegrip Foam Grips
Handlebar Stem: Easton EA50 31.8mm
Pedals: Shimano PD-M424 SPD
Rims/Wheel Set: Easton Vice Wheelset
Tyres: Maxxis Ardent 2.25 Front - Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Rear
Saddle: Zero Zealth Pro
Seat Post: Easton EA50 30.9mm
Bottom Bracket: SRAM Bottom Brackets GXP Team BB
Headset: FSA Orbit 1.5E ZS Aheadset 1-1/8" Upper, 1.5" Lower
Chain: SRAM PC-1050R Hollow Pin
Rear Shock: Fox Float RP2 XV 7.875 x 2.25"


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

bamr33 said:


> What's people's thoughts on my bike aesthetics wise? I'm still not sure if I'm a 100% happy with it from a looks point of view :skep:
> 
> My 2011 Avanti Torrent 2
> 
> ...


Well, I think it looks badazz. Clean lines and just a beauty of a frame. Maybe could use some white highlights...stem and hoses/cables.

Or better yet, decorate it with a good coating of dirt and mud! Nice ride!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

bamr33 said:


> What's people's thoughts on my bike aesthetics wise? I'm still not sure if I'm a 100% happy with it from a looks point of view :skep:
> 
> My 2011 Avanti Torrent 2
> 
> ...


Who cares how it looks? Its about how it RIDES.


----------



## verno_13th (Aug 18, 2011)

My '12 Trek Remedy 8

Tubeless setup is my only upgrade so far.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

bamr33 said:


> What's people's thoughts on my bike aesthetics wise? I'm still not sure if I'm a 100% happy with it from a looks point of view :skep:


What's not to like.
It's a nice looking frame, anodized a pretty color.
Components are components.


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

laxman2001 said:


> Who cares how it looks? Its about how it RIDES.


Exactly!


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok I will play too. I built mine up last weekend and can't wait to hit the trails with my Chili.










My build:
Frame: 2012 Knolly Chilcotin, Blue, Medium
Fork: 2013 Fox 36 160mm RC2 Talas
Shock: CCDB Air
Rims: Mavic 819
Hubs: Hadley
Tires: Schwable Hans Dampf; Front: Trailstar, Rear: Pacestar
Headset: Chris King Inset Model 5
Handlebars: ODI Flightcontrol 750 mm
Stem: ODI Flightcontrol 70mm
Grips: ODI SDG Lock-on
Brakes: 2012 Formula The ONE
Shifters: Sram X0
Rear Derailuer: Sram X0 Type 2, medium cage
Crankset: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM 170mm
Bottom Bracket: Hammerschmidt AM
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb 125mm travel, 380mm long
Seat: SDG Bel Air Ti
pedals: VP Components
Chain: KMC X10 SL-Ti
Cassette: Sram 1070 11-36

33.75 lbs with tubes, couldn't get the Hans Dampf to seat tubeless straight out of the box. I think its a very good weight considering the Hammerschmidt and Reverb post.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

SOCAL_STINKY said:


> Ok I will play too. I built mine up last weekend and can't wait to hit the trails with my Chili.
> 
> My build:
> Frame: 2012 Knolly Chilcotin, Blue, Medium
> ...


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

That is frickin' nice!

Any reason why you don't run with a short cage RD? You should be able to with the Hammerschmidt, no?


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

To the guy with the Knolly ...










dat bike ...


----------



## Jeffijers (May 21, 2012)

went from a 29er too;










to a..










All in 4-5 weeks. Nomad is going no where, love this bike and love the build.


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ Lovely build. Why didnt you do a straight component swap? Why the new spec? Either way, enjoy


----------



## Jeffijers (May 21, 2012)

kingdom said:


> ^^ Lovely build. Why didnt you do a straight component swap? Why the new spec? Either way, enjoy


Thank you, picked up the heckler for a good price to see if i wanted a FS bike turned out i did so i passed that deal i got along to my buddy. They are completely different bikes and really not much could be swapped over.

would love to trade this 160van for a 180 tho


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

laxman2001 said:


> Who cares how it looks? Its about how it RIDES.


Sorry man but I have to call bs. The aesthetic value of something means a lot to people these days. I would have never started guitar if the '71 Gibson SG of my fathers wasn't so beautiful. Half the time people compliment my acoustic electric because of the color scheme, oh and the F holes too. What the eye sees determines the mind. There are so many great bikes I'll never bother touching based on the current color scheme or even shape of tubing. . Albeit a facetious quality, its one worth admiration. People like tend to aesthetics inherently. There are few exceptions to this, especially when things are new or youthful.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

ehigh said:


> Sorry man but I have to call bs. The aesthetic value of something means a lot to people these days. I would have never started guitar if the '71 Gibson SG of my fathers wasn't so beautiful. Half the time people compliment my acoustic electric because of the color scheme, oh and the F holes too. What the eye sees determines the mind. There are so many great bikes I'll never bother touching based on the current color scheme or even shape of tubing. . Albeit a facetious quality, its one worth admiration. People like tend to aesthetics inherently. There are few exceptions to this, especially when things are new or youthful.


I'm sure people have a lot of good things to say about the GT Fury - I myself ride a GT Force - but I will never own one. Just don't like how it looks. The only GT Fury's that I think look good (and take that with a grain of salt) are the ones the Athertons use. The color scheme on thise things are great. But any other Fury... nope. Sorry. HEHEHE


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ehigh said:


> Sorry man but I have to call bs. The aesthetic value of something means a lot to people these days. I would have never started guitar if the '71 Gibson SG of my fathers wasn't so beautiful. Half the time people compliment my acoustic electric because of the color scheme, oh and the F holes too. What the eye sees determines the mind. There are so many great bikes I'll never bother touching based on the current color scheme or even shape of tubing. . Albeit a facetious quality, its one worth admiration. People like tend to aesthetics inherently. There are few exceptions to this, especially when things are new or youthful.


right, but what it looks like doesn't affect how it rides. that is the point.


----------



## gsom111 (Apr 11, 2010)

Transition Covert


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

bamr33 said:


> What's people's thoughts on my bike aesthetics wise? I'm still not sure if I'm a 100% happy with it from a looks point of view :skep:
> 
> My 2011 Avanti Torrent 2


It looks *FLEXY* 

Actually it looks like a soon to be sued by Specialized for looking too much like a stumpjumper.... :thumbsup:


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

My new build, and the ladies trusty Fuel EX


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

1x10x2

My '12 GT Force 3.0 and my buddy's '11 Turner 5 Spot. 1x10 setup feels great.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Blut LT with the R AM kit with a few changes:

XT shifters, XT brakes
Crosstrail wheelset with Purgatory Controls mounted tubeless
Easton Haven 711mm bars & Husselfelt 65mm stem


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Just build it up, DB Mission Frame, SLX components, even with an uber heavy Z1 fork, it weighted in at 33.4lb


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

. . .


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Halloween... hehehe. All you need now is a jack-o-lantern.


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

*GT Force Carbon - loving it*

X9, Sektor 150mm, X-Fusion O2, Formula RX


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

your cat is checking out the wall?


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

b-kul said:


> your cat is checking out the wall?


sniffing the new build


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

*Santa Cruz Butcher on the trail and in the city*

My Butch Specs:

* Frame Size & Color: Large Frame Lime Green
* Fork: RockShox Revelation RL DA Taper 150mm travel
* Rear Shock Fox Float RP23 150mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5's w/ 185mm front 160mm rear rotors
* Cranks: E*Thirteen Triple Crankset
* Front Derailleur: Shimano M771 XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano M773 SGS XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 3
* Stem: Loaded Precision X-lite 90mm 5 degree rise
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon AM 711mm long 31.8 diameter 20mm rise.
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket: E*Thirteen
* Headset: Cane Creek custom tapered
* Grips: Oury Mountain Grips Green
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic Hub Rockshox 15mm Maxle Lite
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw 135mm
* Rear Hub/Skewer Azonic hub and Skewer
* Weight: 29 lbs


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

lifanus said:


> sniffing the new build


oh haha. that makes more sense, from the angle it looks like it is sniffing the wall. my cat likes to sniff everything too.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Those gt bikes look funky. How does the drivetrain hang like that without it breaking? Ive never seen the other side of those bikes which is why im asking. Do you really get 150 mm of rear travel out of that shock? It only looks like it has about an inch and a half before it bottoms out.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Always loved GT bikes and that one is purtyyy ! Funky sadle though ...


----------



## TugboatComplex (Jul 17, 2012)

heres my fury, just got new arch ex's and 1x10 conv


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

Gawdodirt said:


> Those gt bikes look funky. How does the drivetrain hang like that without it breaking? Ive never seen the other side of those bikes which is why im asking. Do you really get 150 mm of rear travel out of that shock? It only looks like it has about an inch and a half before it bottoms out.


150mm on the fork. 
I am a sucker for funky bikes...lol


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

danielsilva said:


> Always loved GT bikes and that one is purtyyy ! Funky sadle though ...


Thanx man. I a fan of GT. I am rebuilding my old GT bike while having fun with this one. Yeah, the SPG saddle is leather... just to make it a bit off in color scheme.. lol


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Whats the rear travel? The rear shock only looks like it has about an inch before it bottoms out.


----------



## Suffikins (Jun 6, 2012)

lifanus said:


> Just build it up, DB Mission Frame, SLX components, even with an uber heavy Z1 fork, it weighted in at 33.4lb


I swear I had these same tires on my Giant atx760 and back then I thought it was the coolest thing.


----------



## freerideslr (May 22, 2011)




----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Older Turner RFX, perhaps? :thumbsup:


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

My new Knolly Endorphin.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

tp806 said:


> Older Turner RFX, perhaps? :thumbsup:


Looks like a bloodline illuminati...


----------



## freerideslr (May 22, 2011)

yep, its a bloodline


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

freerideslr said:


> yep, its a bloodline


How much can that rear end move?? Looks crazy.....


----------



## freerideslr (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, its got about 6" travel


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Gawdodirt said:


> Whats the rear travel? The rear shock only looks like it has about an inch before it bottoms out.


Here you go

There's only one or two bike companies that makes suspension bikes with a 1 to 1 shock ratio. The overwhelming majority of shocks out there only move a couple inches and multiply that through a linkage to get several inches of suspension travel.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

How much can that rear end move?? Looks crazy.....

WOW, suspension bike design has come a LONG way for someone to say a 4bar horst link is crazy looking...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

stiingya said:


> How much can that rear end move?? Looks crazy.....
> 
> WOW, suspension bike design has come a LONG way for someone to say a 4bar horst link is crazy looking...


I think it's the geo on the bike it looks out of whack... the head angle is super slack and it makes it look like there's 10" of travel in the back.... it just looks strange


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

I know it says 150mm but i seriously doubt it. How often have you bottomed out the rear suspension?


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

Gawdodirt said:


> Whats the rear travel? The rear shock only looks like it has about an inch before it bottoms out.


X-Fusion 02 - 60mm travel. Could have been the travel indicator that gave you the impression that it will bottom out....


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Its not the travel indicator but the short length of the shock shaft. Only 60mm of rear travel?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> Its not the travel indicator but the short length of the shock shaft. Only 60mm of rear travel?


That's 60mm of shock travel. Translates into several times that in wheel travel.


----------



## DocGold (Nov 2, 2007)

Transition Covert 2012.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nifty covert


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

nice covert, they're a nice bike


----------



## RumbleTrance (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my current ride, but I have just ordered a new bike, and this will be my winter machine, for getting muddy and wet.

* Frame Size & Color: 21" Black + silver grey with red accents
* Fork: Fox RL120
* Brakes: Shimano stock
* Cranks: Deore
* Front Derailleur: XT now
* Rear Derailleur: SLX
* Pedals: Shimano
* Stem: Not sure 85mm down from original 120mm
* Handlebar: RaceFace
* Seatpost: RaceFace
* Saddle: DMR.
* Bottom Bracket: Custom shells, press in bearings (self draining)
* Cassette: SRAM
* Headset: not sure
* Grips: Cannondale red anodised
* Front Tire: Kenda H-Factor 2.3
* Front Rim: Easton EA70 XC. 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Easton - 15mm Thru axle. 203mm XT rotor
* Rear Tire: DMR Moto Digger 2.1
* Rear Rim: same as front
* Rear Hub/Skewer Easton - 180mm XT rotor
* Weight no idea sorry


----------



## Fassn8 (Feb 13, 2005)

My Mojo HD 160. So much fun!!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeannie401 said:


> That Chumba!...Now there's something you don't see everyday...and I say that politely...LOL!


That's an Ibis


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

the-one1 said:


> That's an Ibis


And they're not THAT uncommon.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> And they're not THAT uncommon.


AND, they are Ugly and Heavy!

*Sent via Corked-Bottle by Bottle Nose Dolphin Released from Sea World because he was too horny and was humping all the tourists.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

and smell kind of funky...


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Gawdodirt said:


> Its not the travel indicator but the short length of the shock shaft. Only 60mm of rear travel?


I'll try this again and maybe you'll read it this time... *The overwhelming majority of shocks out there only move a couple inches and multiply that through a linkage to get several inches of suspension travel. 
*

Perhaps you should put in some time learning about a topic before having such strong opinions about it? :madman:


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

svalgis said:


> That is frickin' nice!
> 
> Any reason why you don't run with a short cage RD? You should be able to with the Hammerschmidt, no?


Can't run the short cage with a 36 tooth cog.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

If the shock stroke is 60mm (2.36"), and the bike has a claimed 6" of travel, the frame will have a leverage ratio of 2.54. Meaning that for every inch the shock shaft moves, the rear axle will travel 2.54".

Although leverage ratios may change from beginning to end of shaft stroke, I hope this helps clarify the issue.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Blut LT with the R AM kit with a few changes:
> 
> XT shifters, XT brakes
> Crosstrail wheelset with Purgatory Controls mounted tubeless
> Easton Haven 711mm bars & Husselfelt 65mm stem


Question: What time does the narwhal bacon?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*My all-rounder...*

2011 Trance X2
SLX crankset
SLX shifters
XT rear dr
elixr 5 brakes
Gobi seat
Kenda Nevegal(front)
Kenda Slant Six(back)
Stan's Flow wheels
Chris King hubs
2012 Truativ Holzfeller 730mm 40mm rise bars
Thomson 70mm 0deg stem w/dress up kit
VP-69 pedals
Fox RP2 boostvalve rear shock
Fox 32 F-125
BBG bashguard
Bionicon C-Guide


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

laxman2001 said:


> Question: What time does the narwhal bacon?


Im so ashamed that I know the answer to this question...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> Question: What time does the narwhal bacon?


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't get it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


>


Heh. And yes. Immediately after baconing it hops on top of nyan cat to the next one.

(Same pic, 2 different places. Couldn't resist.)


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Disdom said:


> Im so ashamed that I know the answer to this question...


good.

r/mtb

r/bikeporn

a ragecomic I made:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> good.
> 
> r/mtb
> 
> ...


Rage comics are the bane if the internet - you deserve massive negs reps :madmax:


----------



## Victor Liew (Dec 1, 2011)

Mongoose Teocali Mega










Giant Reign O


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice back light on the Reign :F


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

Victor Liew said:


> Mongoose Teocali Mega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ermergerd! 
So nice!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

is it just me or is the back wheel on that teacoli not round?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

b-kul said:


> is it just me or is the back wheel on that teacoli not round?


That's the new bio pace wheel:crazy:


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> That's the new bio pace wheel:crazy:


Biopace is back?! And making a wheel?!?!

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Disdom said:


> Ermergerd!
> So nice!


NUKEPROOF rims!!! I want. They'd go well with my bike... i think


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

*2011 Stumpy Evo Expert*

Quickly becoming my favorite bike that I've owned. Stock except for Race Face Atlas bars and stem and some thicker rubber. After a few hundred miles I'm still finding things I like about this bike every time out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Victor Liew (Dec 1, 2011)

b-kul said:


> is it just me or is the back wheel on that teacoli not round?












hmm maybe is the angle that teacoli not round...... try see this look round??


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Victor Liew said:


> hmm maybe is the angle that teacoli not round...... try see this look round??


The previous photo must've been leaning.


----------



## Victor Liew (Dec 1, 2011)

prancisfena said:


> The previous photo must've been leaning.





















Yup sir


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

THOSE RIMS.  iwant.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

your bike must be a shape shifter.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is my current 6point6, (WIP), still have a few things to be done with it, so I am excited for it to be almost done, but here is how it looks currently:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

imo those are still some of the best looking bikes ever.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

The Saint said:


> Here is my current 6point6, (WIP), still have a few things to be done with it, so I am excited for it to be almost done, but here is how it looks currently:


that is a hella sweet paintjob. if you ever want to sell that, sell it to me.

nicest 6 point ever. it's nicer than any bike IH ever put out.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

saturnine said:


> that is a hella sweet paintjob. if you ever want to sell that, sell it to me.
> 
> nicest 6 point ever. it's nicer than any bike IH ever put out.


Thanks man! Though it's not yet finished, but when it is I'll definitely come post some pics! 

My buddy does most (all) of it himself, I merely help with ideas and some of the more menial tasks, lol... Here is his bike (we both have 6point6's), a before shot, and a few after shots:

From this: (<- actually, his bike was still unfinished at the point of these pics...)









To this:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

holy balls!


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

This Iron Horse like White Bird, like angel ! Original and beautiful !

What do You think about my Italian handmade ?


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

Great looking bike!


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

great italian bike


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Victor Liew said:


> Mongoose Teocali Mega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its prolly just me.... But them bikes look tiny. What size frame? Extra Small?


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, my bike's a bit older, dirtier, and less photogenic than the other ones on this page, but it's gonna keep the thread alive!

2005ish Santa Cruz Heckler (size L)
2008 Rockshox Lyrik coil U-turn
Rockshox Monarch RT3
Stan's Flow rims w/ Saint rear hub
KS i900 seatpost (3 years and still going strong!)
Continental Trail King 2.4 front tire (awesome tire)
WTB Wolverine 2.2 UST back tire (terrible tire in wet conditions)
etc.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

2011 Diamondback Mission

Fork: Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH
Rear Shock: Monarch RT3 (Monarch Plus is next)
Brakes: SLX M666
Cranks: Deore
Wheels: Hope Pro 2 Evo on Mavic Rims (521 front, 721 rear)
Derailleurs: XT front, X7 rear
Tires: Minion Exo 2.5
Handlebars: BlkMrkt Badaboom
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
Seatpost: KS i900
Weight: Dont know

I love my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^ Sorry for the terrible pics ^^^


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

pernando69 said:


> great italian bike





romeslipslide said:


> Great looking bike!


Thanks.Hi rides better tahn he looks  True Enduro machine with only 150mm


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> Its prolly just me.... But them bikes look tiny. What size frame? Extra Small?


I think Teocali for Him and Giant for wife - smal sweet girl 
Beautiful white bike, sa clean ! but too popular


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

2011 Marin Mount Vision XM8, will be taking it out for it's first ride tomorrow, cant wait:thumbsup:
Fox Float 32 RL FIT
Fox RP2
XT running gear
Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert wheels with WTB Motoraptor race tires.
Avid Elixir R brakes
Easton Monkey Bar handlebar.


----------



## Dogbane (Jul 28, 2012)

Some nice setups!


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

mrniceguy42 said:


> 2011 Diamondback Mission
> 
> Fork: Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH
> Rear Shock: Monarch RT3 (Monarch Plus is next)
> ...


+1

I love your bike too.  haha. Looking good bro


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

The Saint said:


> Thanks man! Though it's not yet finished, but when it is I'll definitely come post some pics!
> 
> My buddy does most (all) of it himself, I merely help with ideas and some of the more menial tasks, lol... Here is his bike (we both have 6point6's), a before shot, and a few after shots:
> 
> From this: (<- actually, his bike was still unfinished at the point of these pics...)


very nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice bikes


----------



## icalebkim1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Does the Marin supsension design have any performance benefits comparable to the horst link, maestro, etc?


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/marin/how-does-marin-quad-link-differ-vpp-dw-link-437886.html


----------



## hadlari (May 12, 2011)

2010 Turner 5 Spot
Rock Shox Revlecation RLT Ti Dual Air 150
Avid Elixer CR
XT Cranks
XT front D
X9 Rear D
Wellago B52 Pedals
Hollerflezer dh riser bar
KS i950 r Seat Post 125mm Adaptability 
WTB Pure V Seat
Chris King Headset
Evo Lock on grips
Kenda Navagel Rubber
Stan's Arch ex 26 rims with Stan's 330 hubs (Not in photo but recently added)
Weight is around just under 30 lbs i think.


----------



## iRace559 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's my 2011 Diamondback Mission 1 as it sits right now. Just got my shock back from Push today. Got the full factory tuning big hit kit done.

11' D.B Mission 1
-Easton Haven Bar and Stem 
-Renthal Medium Compound Grips
-SRAM x9 Shifters
-TruVativ Hammerschmidt AM crank
-SunRingle Charger Comp Wheelset
-Push'd RP23xv


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

brado1 said:


> Always a Changing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ellsworth is totally sick. I love that frame.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

carnetorta said:


> CHUMBA Racing 2006 EVO
> 6 inches of travel
> Maverick DUC32
> Fox DHX Air
> ...


Been eyeing for that fork; your set-up is really tough.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

flipnidaho said:


> * Frame Size & Color: SM Yeti 575 Turquoise
> * Fork: Pushed Talas RLC
> * Brakes: Hayes HFX9 Carbon
> * Cranks: RF Deus XC
> ...


Cool, you have a really light set-up there. Nice set of parts man.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

zaxxon said:


> 40lbs


Elegant looking ride. They call it Japanese bike in east Asia.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

OS cuda' said:


> Ive had the heckler for a little over a year. Just put on the pike recently and also just ordered a set of mavic 823's with red hadley hubs. Also have a yellow surly instigator with a 05 pike race but no current pics.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: santa cruz heckler ano silver
> * Fork: 06 RS pike 426
> ...


How much did you spend for that build? Sick bike, I love the Pike fork.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

dktotz said:


> How much did you spend for that build? Sick bike, I love the Pike fork.


Not sure if you noticed, but you just quoted a 6 year old post...(actually, several of them, lol!)


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

lololololo who needs to read past the first page?


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Whats with his sig?

"Embarrass your competition
Buy Facebook Fans & Twitter Followers"


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

mrniceguy42 said:


> Whats with his sig?
> 
> "Embarrass your competition
> Buy Facebook Fans & Twitter Followers"


nothing's more embarassing than having less followers than the next guy!


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

lol...


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Less talk, more rock.

2010 Enduro
DH damper Lyric
Volume mod Fox RP2
Hope/Flows
Big Betty & 27 tpi Wolverine
Gravity Dropper
~ 31 pounds

From Northstar riding to this pic on a 30 miler:










Love it.

P


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

great bike the enduro
I used this tire cambinacion for a while and worked very well


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 3, 2005)

Kiwiplague said:


> 2011 Marin Mount Vision XM8, will be taking it out for it's first ride tomorrow, cant wait:thumbsup:
> Fox Float 32 RL FIT
> Fox RP2
> XT running gear
> ...


Nice... but cut that steer tube!


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

from spain,my mondraker dune








By pernando69 at 2012-07-27








By pernando69 at 2012-07-22


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr.P said:


> Less talk, more rock.
> 
> 2010 Enduro
> DH damper Lyric
> ...


doesnt get much more dialed than that.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Mr.P said:


> Less talk, more rock.
> 
> 2010 Enduro
> DH damper Lyric
> ...


I just bought a 2010 enduro expert. The bike is all stock. Im looking to upgrade the suspension. What does the DH damper do? Does it take away the travel adjust?


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

My 2012 Trek Remedy 8, had it for about 2 weeks now.

Only upgrade so far is the Truvativ Chain Guide.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

dangermouse said:


> Nice... but cut that steer tube!


That's the next thing on the list! It came from the dealer like that, and I hate the way it looks:madmax:


----------



## Honestly (Mar 6, 2012)

my latest addition - Marz 44 fork and an ABR short stem.
Its the khs alite 500


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

It's more AM than XC and I try and ride it accordingly. Just added Deity pedals and I can't think of much else I want/need to do other than ride the hell outta it of course....
2009 Stumpy Elite with Mavic 321s with Hope hubs, Candy Components 2" Bars, Deity decoy 2.5 pedals, syncros 70mm stem, and joplin4r dropper post........fun stuff!


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

After riding my buddies Pitch Pro I was sold and picked up a Specialized Pitch Comp a couple weeks ago. All smiles and good times so far, especially for the price. 
To the other Pitch owners, what did you do about the cable routing underneat the bb?
Looking at replacing to wider bars and shorter stem, any recomomendations?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

cable routing on spec bikes is a non issue ime. lots of e speculation about it being bad but i rarely hear any real world problems with it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i never had any problems with the routing on my enduro. rather than having a bunch of cable hanging loose under the bb, i removed the shock and compressed the suspension then pulled the cables tight. that set me up with the least cable slack but still gave enough room to allow full compression. if you shuttle enough in pickup trucks, you MIGHT have an issue, but the cables are stronger than you think.


----------



## chucknorse (Aug 3, 2012)

WarBoom said:


> 2011 Trance XL X4
> 
> fork- 2013 Fox Float 140 15mm
> shock- Fox RP3 7.5x2.0 instead of stock 7.125x1.750
> ...


I like your bike, but I am also scoping your truck and the tool box bike mounts. Is that a Black Widow Diesel sticker I see? If so I know Brian well and sell him turbochargers. I am a fellow soot head and am about to put some mounts on my tool box. I am still building my Santa Cruz Nickel and will post upon completion.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

my ride...


----------



## mexico (Aug 1, 2011)

My new toy. Pretty much stock apart from rear derailleur, X9 Type2, X0 shifters and American Classic AM wheel set.

Next on the list is a KS Lev.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice bike:thumbsup:. The internal cable routing makes for very clean lines.


----------



## Donodyl (Feb 26, 2010)

tracerey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share my new All Mountain Set-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

BIONICON REVIEW on my 2011 Tracer 2: I got enough trail time in all conditions to form a good opinion on the Bionicon Chaing Guide I've been testing. So far it has exceeded all my expectations for such a simple device. I was drawn to the fact that it weighs practically nothing (less than a seat collar) and drastically reduces annoying chain slap on fast bumpy trails. Simple installation and virtually not detectable chain drag. - works really nice with my 2x9 and feels like it shifts a little more crisp. A little pricey for such a simple part but what isn't on these damn things.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mexico said:


> My new toy. Pretty much stock apart from rear derailleur, X9 Type2, X0 shifters and American Classic AM wheel set.
> 
> Next on the list is a KS Lev.


+2 on that being nice! I like the sloping top tube and compact seat stays and the cable routing is clean. Just a very good looking bike.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Some great looking bikes in here. Those IH 6points look fantastic!

Time throw in the rides, I suppose.

Chromag Stylus:










RS Sektor SL 150mm
Hope/Sun EQ29 
SLX crankset
X9 shifter/RD
Elixir R brakes
MRP Lopes
Truvativ AKA stem 60mm
Chromag OSX 
Thomson post
Chromag clamp
Chromag saddle

Spec Pitch Pro:










Stock build with the following exceptions:

Fox 36 Float
Thomson post
Thomson X4 50mm stem
Race Face Atlas bars
King rear, Marzocchi 20mm front / XM819 wheels


----------



## chucknorse (Aug 3, 2012)

*Almost done!*

Frame: Santa Cruz Nickel, M
Fork: Fox Float 32 150 FIT / RL, 15mm QR (converted to 140mm)
Shock: Fox Float RL
Headset: Chris King Inset 3
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ GXP
Handle Bar: Truvativ Stylo T40
Stem: Truvativ Stylo T30 75mm, 5 degrees
Grip: Lizard Skin Peatey "Cheers!"
Brake: Hayes Stroker Trail x 2
Rotor: 7" front, 6" rear
Crank: Truvativ X9 GXP 2 x 10, 39/26
Pedal: None
Shifter: SRAM X9 2 x 10
Front Derailluer: SRAM X9 2
Rear Derailluer: SRAM X9 10
Cassette: SRAM PG1070 11-36
Chain: SRAM PC1071
Saddle: WTB Rocket V
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Seat clamp: Santa Cruz
Wheelset: Red Chris King Hubs, WTB Frequency i23 rims, DT spokes (built by Smitty's)
Tire: None (I need suggestions PLEASE)

Here are some photos of what I have done so far. The Wheelset is being built now.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Some really nice bikes in this thread. I can't wait until I get my AM rig. Just gotta figure out if I want to try my hand at my first build up or buy a complete...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chucknorse said:


> Frame: Santa Cruz Nickel, M
> Fork: Fox Float 32 150 FIT / RL, 15mm QR (converted to 140mm)
> Shock: Fox Float RL
> Headset: Chris King Inset 3
> ...


Nice! I'm going out right now to take my first ride on my Nickel.


----------



## chucknorse (Aug 3, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Nice! I'm going out right now to take my first ride on my Nickel.


I wish you the best and I am a little jealous. Where are my wheels! I am like little kid on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa Claus. I can't stand it! No fault of the wheel builder, I just ordered them and I am very excited and impatient.


----------



## Accident Prone (Apr 12, 2012)

My Ibis Mojo HD

2012 Frame
RP23 Shock
Fox Float 32 FIT RLC 150 fork
Easton Haven Bars
Easton Haven 70mm Stem
XT Brakes
XT Shifter
XTR Shadow Plus RD
MRP Mini G2 SL Chain Guide
XT Cranks
Answer Rove flats
KS Lev seatpost
WTB Rocket V saddle
Custom polished/bright silver anodised Stans ZTR Flow rims
Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs
Schwalbe Hans Dampf/Nobby Nic tyres.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chucknorse said:


> I wish you the best and I am a little jealous. Where are my wheels! I am like little kid on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa Claus. I can't stand it! No fault of the wheel builder, I just ordered them and I am very excited and impatient.


Thanks! I know how you feel, I had to wait for parts also. The ride went perfect. You're going to really like your Nickel. Here's a pic of mine. I don't know If you can call it AM, but it's what I have.


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

heres my all mountain.


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

sweet rig


----------



## chucknorse (Aug 3, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Thanks! I know how you feel, I had to wait for parts also. The ride went perfect. You're going to really like your Nickel. Here's a pic of mine. I don't know If you can call it AM, but it's what I have.


What a beautiful bike. I am not sure if mine is an AM bike either, but I know it is more AM than XC. I just wanted a good all around bike that I can take to the mountains if I want to take a trip. We are a little short on mountains in Indiana  I see you have Cali plates, I am jealous again. My in-laws live is SF and I was just there for a visit. I was geeking at all the terrain between there an Monterrey. I wounder if Santa Cruz needs a good salesman?


----------



## ckspeed (May 25, 2012)

My 2012 Trek Remedy 9 All Mountain.


----------



## mbc4386 (Nov 28, 2008)

mexico said:


> My new toy. Pretty much stock apart from rear derailleur, X9 Type2, X0 shifters and American Classic AM wheel set.
> 
> Next on the list is a KS Lev.
> 
> How do you like those AM Classic wheels? At 1600grams they look kinda hard to beat.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chucknorse said:


> What a beautiful bike. I am not sure if mine is an AM bike either, but I know it is more AM than XC. I just wanted a good all around bike that I can take to the mountains if I want to take a trip. We are a little short on mountains in Indiana  I see you have Cali plates, I am jealous again. My in-laws live is SF and I was just there for a visit. I was geeking at all the terrain between there an Monterrey. I wounder if Santa Cruz needs a good salesman?


Monterey is one of my favorite places. I go about once a year for either the endurance race or the Historic racing weekend at Laguna Seca. There is so much riding up there, you could ride different trails for weeks. Same here, between Simi and Malibu and from the Valley to Ventura there is a huge amount of riding trails available.


----------



## roach666 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Here She is, my 2012 Slash 9*

Pictures aren't the greatest.

I've had this ride for about a month now and I'm very happy with the steed. Does everything I need her to do and more. The Slash definitely gave me the confidence I needed to improve my skills.


----------



## mexico (Aug 1, 2011)

mbc4386 said:


> How do you like those AM Classic wheels? At 1600grams they look kinda hard to beat.


The American Clasics are great. A lot lighter than what came with the bike and I know they will hold up to what I'll throw at it. If I want to do DH runs I can throw on the original wheel set set and use the the AM classics for my XC/AM riding.

There are a few sets of the American Classics running around in the group I ride with. One set has over 2000k's of single track abuse and still feels the same as new.


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

My new SB 66 dream bike. Haven't been able to really open her up and let her loose quite yet as still rehabbing smashed ankle, getting closer each day.

Frame	Yeti SB 66 - Medium
Fork	Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit
Headset	Hope internal
Rear Derailleur	Shimano SLX 10 speed
Front Derailleur	Shimano SLX 2x10
Shifters	Shimano SLX 10 Speed 
Brakes	Hope Tech M4
Cassette	Shimano XT 10spd
Fr Wheel	Hope Pro 2 Evo ZTR Flow (change to white when delivered)
Rr Wheel	Hope Pro 2 Evo ZTR Flow (change to white when delivered)
Tyres	Maxxis HIgh Roller II Exo 2.4
Cranks	Shimano SLX 2x10 & Hope bash ring
Stem	Renthal Duo Stem
Handlebar	Renthal Fatbar 780 (untrimmed - will evaluate and trim to suit)
Grips	ODI Yeti turquoise Lock On
Saddle	SDG Bel-Air
Seat post	Crank Brothers Joplin 4 Remote


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

^ That is indeed a pretty bike!


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

cheers dude much appreciated... people ask what she cost me, I answer "a broken leg!"


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

I love your 66!

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful, and I love the old school Yeti turquoise. The only thing it needs is one of the old headtube badges. You know, the one with the Yeti guy doing a power slide. 
Coolest badge ever. They should have never changed it.


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Matty, loving your signature!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I was torn between the SB66 and the Bandit till the day I decided to buy the Bandit. Very good looking bike! I wouldve definitely gone with the Yeti turquoise if I wouldve decided to buy the SB66

Id post a picture for the post to be legit but I take delivery of the bike on saturday!! She ships tomorrow


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

I had the colour choice for Yti removed as was great deal however I would have gone turquoise given choice, its like a Ferrari would always have to be RED? Factory colour every time!

As for badge Roxter do you mean as per attached? I fancy getting it made in to proper vinyl decal for underside of down tube, big version like!!!


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Dazzler2409 said:


> I had the colour choice for Yti removed as was great deal however I would have gone turquoise given choice, its like a Ferrari would always have to be RED? Factory colour every time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it.
One of the all time great logos. :thumbsup:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeti's turq. reminds me of Bianchi


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hunters vehicle*

this is my Prophet MX 2007 , i painted her by my own , love the colour

frame size L
Rockshox Lyrik Uturn 2007 1.5
Fox DHX Air
Shimano Slx crankset
X-fusion hilo 27.2
Mavic 819 , dt swiss 350 hubs
Fat Albert front Tubeless 2.4
Nobby nic tubeless 2.4 (looking for something more durable )


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

How are you liking the Hilo ?


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

A 650b Nickel here.








It is a sweet sweet ride. Thank you SC for the great deal!


----------



## freerideslr (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

^ I like that color on PB too! ;-)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MX_Lyrik said:


> this is my Prophet MX 2007 , i painted her by my own , love the colour
> 
> frame size L
> Rockshox Lyrik Uturn 2007 1.5
> ...


I like how the carpet, er... I mean, how the bars match the frame!


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

TREK Liquid 65


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

How do you guys like the ztr flows? Quite a few people are running them in the past couple pages. 

I've read where they are amazing, but also how the aluminum is weak. 

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new wheel-set, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

Carmichael said:


> TREK Liquid 65


That's a cool rig! what're the specs man? never seen this model before


----------



## Carmichael (May 16, 2007)

Thanks! The TREK Liquid 65 frame is from 2005, several manufacturers used the same design back then (Transition Dirtbag, Kona Coiler/Stinky, etc...).


FRAME: TREK Liquid 65, Manitou Swinger Coil SPV 3-way Coil, 125mm
FORK: Marzocchi Bomber 44 RLO, 140mm travel
HEADSET: Cane Creek S-3, sealed bearings
HANDLEBARS: Gravity GAP, 710mm wide x 40mm rise
STEM: Gravity GAP, 60mm x 8 deg.
GRIPS: Gravity Lock-On
BRAKES: Hayes HFX-Mag hydraulic disc, 8” front/6" rear rotors
BRAKE LEVERS: Hayes HFX-Mag
F. DERAILLEUR: Shimano Deore XT
R. DERAILLEUR: SRAM X9
SHIFT LEVERS: SRAM X9 trigger
CASSETTE: SRAM 970, 11-34T
CHAIN: SRAM 970
CRANKSET: Shimano Deore XT, 22/32/44T
BB: Shimano external type
PEDALS: TIME ATAC XS, carbon body
RIMS: Bontrager Race Lite, tubeless
HUBS: Bontrager Race Lite
SKEWERS: HALO Hex skewers
TIRES: Specialized Eskar2, 26” x 2.3”
SADDLE: WTB Volt Race
SEAT POST: Gravity GAP, 31.6 x 350mm
SEAT BINDER: Salsa, 36.4
WEIGHT: 34 lbs.


----------



## chucknorse (Aug 3, 2012)

I had the coiler deluxe and it looked just like your trek. Man I loved that bike, plush travel.


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Put on a new hollow pin chain and e13 bash yesterday 

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

My 2010 Norco LT 6.3 and I must say I am loving this bike. Last ride wasa 2010 Fluid 3 and as much as I liked it, I really wanted something with beefier components. Came across this @ my LBS so I put my Fluid on craigslist and sold it within hours. I kept my Havoc AM wheels from the Fluid and put them on the LT.

Only other thing so far has been a FUNN Fatboy bar and the Ruffians. Next will be a bashguard, Wellgo B-103 pedals and new post and stem...pretty much done after that. (in theory)


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

camarosam said:


> How do you guys like the ztr flows? Quite a few people are running them in the past couple pages.
> 
> I've read where they are amazing, but also how the aluminum is weak.
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new wheel-set, any help is much appreciated.


have flows, they are decent. if i was buying a new set i,d look at the wtb i23. although the new flow ex looks interesting. wider and supposed to be able to take more spoke tension correcting one of the original flow's weaknesses


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

camarosam said:


> How do you guys like the ztr flows? Quite a few people are running them in the past couple pages.
> 
> I've read where they are amazing, but also how the aluminum is weak.
> 
> Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new wheel-set, any help is much appreciated.


They were my go to rim for AM/light FR use until I laid eyes on these:

WTB Products - Wheels - Rims - All Mountain - Frequency i23 TCS » WTB

I've now put plenty of riding hours into the the two wheelsets I built with them.
They're an awesome rim, same dimension as the Flow and the same nice bead hook but the biggest advantage is the "4D" spoke hole drilling. It not only angles the hole from side to side but also for leading vs trailing spokes. This creates a perfect angle from the rim to the hub flange which means far less stress on the nipple.
It also makes the buildup much smoother.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

digthemlows said:


> Yeti's turq. reminds me of Bianchi


You mean "celest"


----------



## chucknorse (Aug 3, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> A 650b Nickel here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another red one. Bad ass!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

roxtar said:


> You mean "celest"


yep.


----------



## Big Rossatron (Aug 10, 2012)

Some lovely bikes here


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Jergus said:


> This Iron Horse like White Bird, like angel ! Original and beautiful !
> 
> What do You think about my Italian handmade ?


Nice ride! Never heard of MDE before.


----------



## Big Rossatron (Aug 10, 2012)

Reserved for pics


----------



## MX_Lyrik (Dec 29, 2006)

*hilo*



danielsilva said:


> How are you liking the Hilo ?


it is my first adjustable seatpost and i dont know the price because i got it for free.
i ride for about 10 months and used the height adjustment a few hundred times without any problem or wear , no flexing
you should tighten up the seatclamp very hard , its cone and in the beginning it shifted when landing hard

design is very nice in my opinion

at this moment i would recommend it but without experience with other seat posts


----------



## rottenronny (Mar 16, 2010)

PedroC said:


> This is my El Guapo, in CwmCarn, UK


On duty!:thumbsup:


----------



## rottenronny (Mar 16, 2010)

KYMtnBkr said:


> You do know I was just having a little fun here, don't you?  I was originally commenting on the absurdity of the world we live in. Trek, and other bike manufacturers, obviously feel compelled to equip their wheels with reflectors to avoid frivolous litigation. Also, the only thing I'd be less likely to do than put reflectors on my bike is to go to church. :nono:


Very dry wit KY but you have made a tactical error. Once you set the hook, you then need to wind like crazy because that's when the real fun begins! Very entertaining but it could have been soooooo much more!


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

12 SC Heckler


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

Carmichael said:


> Thanks! The TREK Liquid 65 frame is from 2005, several manufacturers used the same design back then (Transition Dirtbag, Kona Coiler/Stinky, etc...).
> 
> FRAME: TREK Liquid 65, Manitou Swinger Coil SPV 3-way Coil, 125mm
> FORK: Marzocchi Bomber 44 RLO, 140mm travel
> ...


Awesome specs man. That explains much. The linkage screamed out Kona to me.


----------



## rudyshy (Aug 10, 2012)

sweet


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

My new build - Titus El Guapo v3:










Medium black anodized frame
Monarch rear shock
Marzocchi 55 Micro Ti fork
Older XT cranks, 36t front ring 1X9 setup with SRAM X9 shifters and X7 rear derailleur
XTR Race brakes
King/Mavic 819 wheels, Racing Ralph tires
Easton Haven CF bars and seatpost


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

BillT said:


> My new build - Titus El Guapo v3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trade you for this- 
New 2011 Yeti ASR 7
Full Sram XO groupo
King headset
I9 hubs mavic 819

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

BillT said:


> My new build - Titus El Guapo v3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your chain stays on no problem with only the top guide? i need a top and a c.guide to keep my chain on on the rougher stuff and thats only on a stumpy.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

b-kul said:


> your chain stays on no problem with only the top guide? i need a top and a c.guide to keep my chain on on the rougher stuff and thats only on a stumpy.


I just got the bike built up today and will ride it for the first time tomorrow, but based on my experience with MRP guide on my previous bike, I would say that my chain does not stay on and seem to have at least one issue a ride with the chain coming off. I've been meaning to get a new E13 guide with both an upper guide and bottom pulley but just haven't had time yet. I think that my guide with one of the clutch type rear derailleurs would probably work pretty well.


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

Trek Remedy 7 ??


----------



## Wheelspinn (Aug 7, 2011)

Sick remedy 7 man! Not much 7 left on that thing.....


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

Wheelspinn said:


> Sick remedy 7 man! Not much 7 left on that thing.....


+1. That's a sick looking ride. Eyeing the Remedy myself


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ nice! The reflector makes it!


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice bikes, but for MdO?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Cell phone photo, pedals didn't arrive so im on temporary stepdown's lended by my cousin. Love the way the bike feels! Love it.

2013 Fox CTD Kashima FIT 32 Float 140
2013 Fox Float CTD Shock
X7 2x10 drivetrain
Avid Elixir 5's
TBC Rev 25 w/ Kenda Small Block 8's
Truvativ AKA stem 
Kore Durox 740mm Handlebar

Future upgrades (in order)

Tires To Minion DHF Fr, High Roller Rr (both in 2.3)
Brakes to Shimano Xt's
Cockpit Components To Thomson (Stem & Post)
Chainrings to Race Face


----------



## freeze2104 (Jul 19, 2012)

wow these bikes look good. cant wait to get mine up and running!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Hydesg said:


>


'tis a fine bike, but sure 'tis no AM bike, English


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

*6 point 6*

Still in the works, but here's what she looks like currently:








]









































Oh what the heck, here are a couple more I took last night too:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i will give you 1 million dollars for that bike.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

saturnine said:


> i will give you 1 million dollars for that bike.


And I would take it!


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

saturnine said:


> 'tis a fine bike, but sure 'tis no AM bike, English


AM bike with a DH fork. crack-o headtube-o.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dwyooaj said:


> AM bike with a DH fork. crack-o headtube-o.


not a nomad.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

saturnine said:


> i will give you 1 million dollars for that bike.





Warshade said:


> And I would take it!


That's a legal, binding contract. Lol


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

saturnine said:


> not a nomad.


so what is it, and why are you posting it in All Mountain ?


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> so what is it, and why are you posting it in All Mountain ?


He's not saying that it isn't a Nomad ( which it is ) but rather that a Nomad won't crack the headtube with the dual crownie fork. Even if it doesn't crack, it will still ride like poopoo most probably.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

digthemlows said:


> so what is it, and why are you posting it in All Mountain ?


It's a Nomad - and he didn't post it


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

ahhh, ok......I thought it was.


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

*Mountain Cycle San Andreas 2.0*

Bla Bla


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's a legal, binding contract. Lol


Agreed! Now he should PM me about payment details!


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

NslrPrtn said:


> 2011 MC SA 2.0 #46 of 55 - Large
> Cane Creek 110
> X-Fusion Vengeance HLR 160
> X-Fusion 02 RCX
> ...


Nice build,but...the original San Andreas looks waaaay better,IMO.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

danielsilva said:


> He's not saying that it isn't a Nomad ( which it is ) but rather that a Nomad won't crack the headtube with the dual crownie fork. Even if it doesn't crack, it will still ride like poopoo most probably.


+1 for reading comprehension. granted, the dual crown a2c is around the same as the 180mm sc, no?


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Nice build! 
Love the wheels.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MC SlingBlade said:


> Still riding the same stuff that I've been riding for all the years before folks bought into the "all mountain" marketing crap.


That looks as much ""all mountain" marketing crap" as anything else on this thread.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I don't mean that in a negative way. It's a nice bike.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That looks as much ""all mountain" marketing crap" as anything else on this thread.


Agreed, plus the Enve carbon AM wheels and bar haven't been around for years

Too cool for school:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i think he's referring to the terrain... but at the same time, the mojo hd is the epitome of AM


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MC SlingBlade said:


> It's just a bike. That's ridden in the dirt. In many places. Just like all of my bikes have been for the last couple of decades.
> 
> Why buy into labels/categories/marketing pap?
> 
> ...


Sorry replied to wrong post at first. Everything in life has categories and labels.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I like my Norco Range a lot more than the old specialized hardrock I got. I bought into a number of items. Labels are a means of communicating.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MC SlingBlade said:


> It's just a bike. That's ridden in the dirt. In many places. Just like all of my bikes have been for the last couple of decades.
> 
> Why buy into labels/categories/marketing pap?
> 
> ...


you need (we need) couch shots then!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

MC SlingBlade said:


> Still riding the same stuff that I've been riding for all the years before folks bought into the "all mountain" marketing crap.


Looks like your heavily bought in, lol. :ciappa:










(nice bike, btw) :thumbsup:

P


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

saturnine said:


> +1 for reading comprehension. granted, the dual crown a2c is around the same as the 180mm sc, no?


It isn't about the a2c. The Dual Crown puts a lot more stress on the head tube. Bikes like the Nomad aren't designed for use with dual crown forks. You're looking at a possible HT separation. Good luck getting it warrantied if you do.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I think having the various category names does help a bit in buying the bike that's right for what you do. AM is a perfect name for the standard, multi purpose, trail bike. 28-32 lbs, 5-6" travel, slack enough angles to descend but still pedals very efficiently.
I also have a FR bike; slack angles, 7" F&R travel, 36lbs, can climb if you have to but really at home while descending (like me ) and an XC bike; steep geometry for tight handling, lightweight and accelerates like a rocket.

Mountain bikes have gotten very good at doing specific types of riding. Having various categories really does make sense and helps to define the strengths/weaknesses of different models.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Mission 3 with SLX groups and a Z1 fork. About 34.5lb Build from frame up so some parts may not look like they go together...

Just got a Hammerschmidt too, will put new pix up as soon as I get my washer installed for my ISCG tab...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Just got the frame yesterday and started building it up, just gotta get the right size front Deraileur and put the chain on.....hence no drive side photo.....I didn't think the green would work, but now I kinda like my pumpkin bike!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

damn, what size is that bike?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

b-kul said:


> damn, what size is that bike?


XXL - 23" Seat Tube, I'm 6'7" with a 38" inseem


----------



## chucknorse (Aug 3, 2012)

roxtar said:


> I think having the various category names does help a bit in buying the bike that's right for what you do. AM is a perfect name for the standard, multi purpose, trail bike. 28-32 lbs, 5-6" travel, slack enough angles to descend but still pedals very efficiently.
> I also have a FR bike; slack angles, 7" F&R travel, 36lbs, can climb if you have to but really at home while descending (like me ) and an XC bike; steep geometry for tight handling, lightweight and accelerates like a rocket.
> 
> Mountain bikes have gotten very good at doing specific types of riding. Having various categories really does make sense and helps to define the strengths/weaknesses of different models.


I agree. It gives me reference point so I can not have keep buying parts over and over to figure out the right combo for how I ride. I like to experiment, but categories at least get me in the ball park.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MC SlingBlade said:


> It's just a bike. That's ridden in the dirt. In many places. Just like all of my bikes have been for the last couple of decades.
> 
> Why buy into labels/categories/marketing pap?
> 
> ...


I replied to the wrong post. so I went back and edited it to say:

Everything in life has categories and labels. Bikes are no different. It allows us to talk about them and describe them to others.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

That Turner has like an 8 inch headtube.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

arkon11 said:


> That Turner has like an 8 inch headtube.


they're abnormally tall as it is. that bike is cray.


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

got a reverb post on it finally. happy with it now except maybe a 2x guide and possible bars at some point


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I got to demo a Jekyll 1 Carbon the other day and it seems like the first thing I did was blow out the reverb post. Your ride looks sick though. I loved the Jekyll!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

arkon11 said:


> That Turner has like an 8 inch headtube.


7" actually..........my steerer tube is at 9.5" and it's slammed, no spacers............basically makes it so I can't buy used forks, cause they are all cut too small which sucks because i'd like to get a lyrik but not for 7 bills.........140mm seems good, but the bike is begging for a little more play up front........


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

digthemlows said:


> 7" actually..........my steerer tube is at 9.5" and it's slammed, no spacers............basically makes it so I can't buy used forks, cause they are all cut too small which sucks because i'd like to get a lyrik but not for 7 bills.........140mm seems good, but the bike is begging for a little more play up front........


crank bros opium headset + sunline v-one stem will save quite a bit of stack height. i had to do that on my turner due to a less than desirable steerer length.


----------



## lowpolyjoe (Mar 7, 2011)

MC SlingBlade said:


> Still riding the same stuff that I've been riding for all the years before folks bought into the "all mountain" marketing crap.


 :thumbsup: damn that's sweet looking...

alas my 'quote' does not seem to want to repost the pics


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

lowpolyjoe said:


> :thumbsup: damn that's sweet looking...
> 
> alas my 'quote' does not seem to want to repost the pics


You shouldn't be reposting pics in quotes, it takes up to much server space. It maybe because you only have 5 posts.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

especially since most pics are hosted offsite. not to mention the fact that the pic is still only hosted once and redrawn from the cache. even on the host pc the image is viewed once and cached. but that's beside the point...


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

saturnine said:


> especially since most pics are hosted offsite. not to mention the fact that the pic is still only hosted once and redrawn from the cache. even on the host pc the image is viewed once and cached. but that's beside the point...


It's still annoying as hell though - Nothing like scrolling through five pictures I've already seen to read something like "Nice Bike!"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MC SlingBlade said:


> LOL. 15 years ago is calling and they want their quote back.
> 
> Reposting pics isn't very smart but the server space argument is ridiculous.


I think what he meant was that it clogs up the inter-tubes. (especially with hot-linking) 
Locally hosting depends on the size of the tubes used - and usually they are bigger in diameter because they don't have to go as far (notice how your local netwerk is often faster than the intarweb?)

Anyways, imagine one picture is a golf-ball and the inter-tube is slightly bigger - one picture works fine. But repost that picture on the same page calls for two 'golf-balls' and they barely fit through the tube. Repost it 3-4, or even more, times, the pictures can become lodged in the inter-tube - since they are the same picture and are being sent at the same time.

When that happens, it can sometimes be cleared with a reverse ping - doing so will sometimes damage one of the pictures, but the rest should flush through.
In a particularly tough inter-tube clog (5-6-7 reposts) a roto-ping must be used. But it is pretty destructive, and if not none carefully, the inter-tube can be ruptured and the internet will leak out. This is what happened in June 2006 ant caused the LOL-Cats outbreak.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

jaycagney said:


> got a reverb post on it finally. happy with it now except maybe a 2x guide and possible bars at some point


So how do you like the way that rear shock works? Does it feel different than a normal shock?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

highdelll said:


> I think what he meant was that it clogs up the inter-tubes. (especially with hot-linking)
> Locally hosting depends on the size of the tubes used - and usually they are bigger in diameter because they don't have to go as far (notice how your local netwerk is often faster than the intarweb?)
> 
> Anyways, imagine one picture is a golf-ball ant the inter-tube is slightly bigger - one picture works fine. But repost that picture on the same page calls for two 'golf-balls' and they barely fit through the tube. Repost it 3-4, or even more, times, the pictures wan become lodged in the inter-tube - since they are the same picture and are being sent at the same time.
> ...


could use trek tubes which are the same size but thinner, so therefore, larger.


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> So how do you like the way that rear shock works? Does it feel different than a normal shock?


liking it so far, coming from a hardtail. have the short travel set up pretty snappy, and the long travel a little looser but still playful so I can bounce around the trail. definitely a huge different climbing in the short vs long


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

jaycagney said:


> liking it so far, coming from a hardtail. have the short travel set up pretty snappy, and the long travel a little looser but still playful so I can bounce around the trail. definitely a huge different climbing in the short vs long


Is this the first full suspension bike you've ever ridden then? Or have you tried the traditional style shock setup? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

saturnine said:


> could use trek tubes which are the same size but thinner, so therefore, larger.


but equals a bigger chance of the internet leaking - a spaceage co-polymer nano dutch mastic or above is preferred in most cases


----------



## jaycagney (Jun 24, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> Is this the first full suspension bike you've ever ridden then? Or have you tried the traditional style shock setup? If so, how do they compare?


no it's not, it's not a crazy difference, but "bottoming out" the travel is different. Kind of hard to put into words but I feel like when you are reaching the end of the travel, it happens in more of a subtle way than a traditional shock. Feels more bottomless I think since it's pulling down to the end instead of compressing and hitting, if that makes any sense. It feels good though, I'm running a fair amount of sag and it doesn't feel sloppy or too soft


----------



## lowpolyjoe (Mar 7, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You shouldn't be reposting pics in quotes, it takes up to much server space. It maybe because you only have 5 posts.


agreed that reposting a series of 10 pics is ridiculous, though not for the space issue.... just annoying to scroll through as others have commented.

in other forums that auto-repost pics in a quote i generally remove all but one in my reply. i like to include 1 so people know what i'm talking about without scrolling back 10 pages

i was thinking it was due to being under 5 posts, but also thought it could have been an admin setting of the forum.

in any case - did mean to start an arguement over it.

take care


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

jaycagney said:


> no it's not, it's not a crazy difference, but "bottoming out" the travel is different. Kind of hard to put into words but I feel like when you are reaching the end of the travel, it happens in more of a subtle way than a traditional shock. Feels more bottomless I think since it's pulling down to the end instead of compressing and hitting, if that makes any sense. It feels good though, I'm running a fair amount of sag and it doesn't feel sloppy or too soft


Cool! Nice bike. Im glad to finally get the 411 on that style of suspension.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

2012 Scott Genius.

Bone stock except for the Diety platform pedals. I'm not a fan of clipless so I have the clipless pedals it came with still wrapped up in plastic sitting in my closet. Maybe one of these days I'll give them a shot but for now I love my Diety pedals especially when I have my 5.10 shoes on.:thumbsup:


----------



## mainer15 (Jul 14, 2011)

Did I accidentally subscribe to the "Let's See Those AM Pull Shock Setups" thread?


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

put the new Havoc 35 carbon bars and stem on the Stumpy Evo today. pretty stoked and they are super beefy. I'm going to cut them to 770mm to start cuz 800mm is way wide


----------



## ashx2 (Aug 18, 2012)

These are some very sharp rides!


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Just upgraded to hammerschmidt and put on new air shock...


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice lifanus.....but I prefer your previous shot with the black *****...


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

My bro has been wanting to get involved in mtb for a while. He finally bit the bullet on a sweet 2012 Trek Remedy 8, with some 2013 SLX cranks, Renthal Bar @720mm and a 60mm red Truvativ stem.

Maiden voyage yesterday and he's all over it.

But I think we should of called each other to sort out what we were wearing, so we didn't like so same same haha!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> My bro has been wanting to get involved in mtb for a while. He finally bit the bullet on a sweet 2012 Trek Remedy 8, with some 2013 SLX cranks, Renthal Bar @720mm and a 60mm red Truvativ stem.
> 
> Maiden voyage yesterday and he's all over it.
> 
> ...


AWESOME stuff man! I love getting people hooked on this great sport! Have you tested his trek, compared to the Nomad? Two sick bikes, Congrats to him!


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

SSINGA said:


> Jdub figured it out! Just copy his post and add your info
> 
> Is a Bullit AM or FR or DH???


I too have a bullit and everywhere I look, it is classifed as an all mountain. Mine however may be classified as fh/dh with the double crown Marzocchi Jr T Pro (pic coming soon)!!! It STILL makes it to the top though!!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF, With those jackets you guys are
now the Blues Brothers.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

lifanus said:


> Just upgraded to hammerschmidt and put on new air shock...


Those hammershmidts are spendy. How much did that one cost you? Why no monarch plus? I thought that was like the "go to" all mountain rear shock.


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

Latest pic of my do-everything bike. Trying out a 1x9 setup... we'll see how painful it is.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

socalMX said:


> AWESOME stuff man! I love getting people hooked on this great sport! Have you tested his trek, compared to the Nomad? Two sick bikes, Congrats to him!


Yeah it was great ridding with him finally.

As far as the Remedy, I only road it for 50mtrs, so can't really compare. It did feel stable, but with more pedal bob, which can be sorted with the pro-pedal. Maybe I can get a good ride tomorrow.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

John Kuhl said:


> Yippee_Ki_YayMF, With those jackets you guys are
> now the Blues Brothers.


Made me laugh. His jacket is too small anyway so I don't think he will wear it again. Plus it's nearly summer here, so it will be Tshirts soon!!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nearly summer where? summer is nearly over.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

b-kul said:


> nearly summer where? summer is nearly over.


C'mon Kul, there's more to the world than Nth America.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> nearly summer where? summer is nearly over.


You were being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

b-kul said:


> nearly summer where? summer is nearly over.


Summer, what is this thing you speak of?

It goes Winter, spring, autumn, winter again. Or more accurately, snow, rain, rain, rain, cold rain, snow.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Got it all together and am very happy.....cable on the Gravity dropper is a little short, so I may tackle that (online it looks like it may be a pain) Otherwise I can't complain


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> C'mon Kul, there's more to the world than Nth America.


north america? you live in the usa or you dont even exist to us.


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

I have since replaced the fork with a 160mm Lyrik DH


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

profro said:


> I have since replaced the fork with a 160mm Lyrik DH


very sexy. how are you liking the DBair. i want one for my Stumpy Evo Cabon so bad but they don't make one so i am stuck with the RP23 poo


----------



## Ryan.SH (Aug 22, 2012)

nice bike, I am riding a chumba vf2 with elka stage 5 shock, is this considered a am bike although i feel thats the frame is a xc geometry..


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

highdelll said:


> but equals a bigger chance of the internet leaking - a spaceage co-polymer nano dutch mastic or above is preferred in most cases


Only on the lllowdelll model :band:


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

mzorich said:


> very sexy. how are you liking the DBair. i want one for my Stumpy Evo Cabon so bad but they don't make one so i am stuck with the RP23 poo


I like it a lot. I am testing it for Cane Creek on this frame. I am guessing they will make it available to all those pre2013 models. I don't know that for sure though. I have asked repeatedly of the Cane Creek boys about the Stumpy EVO. They keep saying no. :madman:


----------



## muddblood (Jul 10, 2012)

* Frame Size & Color: 03 Santa Cruz Bullit/ Red	
* Fork: 03 Marzocchi Jr T Pro
* Brakes: Hayes Pro Comp, 8” front rotor, 4” rear rotor
* Cranks: Race Face Prodigy DH triple – 22t, 32t, 44t
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Rear Derailleur: Currently Forte
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy SL
* Stem: Titec (I think) shorty
* Handlebar: Titec Hell Bent
* Seatpost: Richey 400mm
* Saddle:WTB Rocket Saddle
* Bottom Bracket: FSA ISIS Splined (internal bearings)
* Cassette: SRAM
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Some sort of lock on grips
* Front Tire: WTB werewolf (?) 2.5
* Front Rim: Not sure
* Front Hub/Skewer: Not sure
* Rear Tire: Some sort of beefy 2.5 WTB
* Rear Rim: Not sure (replaced
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano
* Weight Not sure

As you can see, no lift for me!! Takin the easy road!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

mzorich said:


> very sexy. how are you liking the DBair. i want one for my Stumpy Evo Cabon so bad but they don't make one so i am stuck with the RP23 poo


at least you have the rp23 poo that works decently, i have the triad poo which is horrible.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I had heard CC was working on a 2014 DB that will work on smaller frames, hopefully it will come out.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

b-kul said:


> at least you have the rp23 poo that works decently, i have the triad poo which is horrible.


I wonder if it's the Triad or just the rear end on the stumpy that's poo........after moving to a Turner and feeling such a huge difference in the rear end, it just makes me wonder..........it's not like you can test it to see if it's the shock either (friggen Spesh with proprietary shock sizes.......ughhh)


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Crappy cell phone pic...please disregard the seat.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

digthemlows said:


> I wonder if it's the Triad or just the rear end on the stumpy that's poo........after moving to a Turner and feeling such a huge difference in the rear end, it just makes me wonder..........it's not like you can test it to see if it's the shock either (friggen Spesh with proprietary shock sizes.......ughhh)


i think it is the shock. in theory it should be no different than any other horst link, better in fact because the wishbone link is supposed to make it more supple. all the factory guys are running some other shock.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> i think it is the shock. in theory it should be no different than any other horst link, better in fact because the wishbone link is supposed to make it more supple. all the factory guys are running some other shock.


You are absolutely right. That shock is GARBAGE!!! I blew one out rolling off a 1' dirt hill. It really sucks. Get away from that shock ASAP!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

tell me how and i will.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> tell me how and i will.


Tell you how to get away? Or tell you how it is garbage?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

b-kul said:


> i think it is the shock. in theory it should be no different than any other horst link, better in fact because the wishbone link is supposed to make it more supple. all the factory guys are running some other shock.


makes sense.......I haven't been on enough bikes to really say, and really the triad worked for me and took a good beating from me............so who knows.........just really wish they would have made it easily replaceable............of course I hear the new Giant 29er has a 1 1/4 stem .......... so, they love to force ya into strange standards.... :madman:


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

profro said:


> I have since replaced the fork with a 160mm Lyrik DH


I have 2010 specialized enduro expert. Will the cane creek dbair bolt right up? Or will some modification be necessary? I am looking to upgrade my rear suspension.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> Tell you how to get away? Or tell you how it is garbage?


tell me how to swap it. it is an odd size and one eyelet is hacked off.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

profro said:


> I like it a lot. I am testing it for Cane Creek on this frame. I am guessing they will make it available to all those pre2013 models. I don't know that for sure though. I have asked repeatedly of the Cane Creek boys about the Stumpy EVO. They keep saying no. :madman:


its terrible that they are saying that i emailed them and they pretty much said the same thing. saying they changed the link for the 2013 model which i wasnt aware of and thats why they won't make one for the bike. i think the DBair was built for the Stumpy Evo and the endure s works


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

Gawdodirt said:


> I have 2010 specialized enduro expert. Will the cane creek dbair bolt right up? Or will some modification be necessary? I am looking to upgrade my rear suspension.


NO it will not bolt right up. It takes modification of the links and the shock eyelet. I have seen someone else, here on MTBR, do it themselves. However I would not recommend it. I was asked specifically to test this setup by Cane Creek but I don't know to what end. All I know is I like it very much. The damping feels just like a regular coil DB.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> tell me how to swap it. it is an odd size and one eyelet is hacked off.


Oh yeah. You have a stumpjumper, right? That sucks how specialized does some specialty one-off stuff like that. Same with the enduro. It makes it really hard to upgrade the bike. I guess your stuck with it then. Sorry.


----------



## Motemis (Aug 22, 2012)

All these bikes make me want to spend some serious cash


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Just finished building her, climbs like a mofo.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

whoopwhoop said:


> Just finished building her, climbs like a mofo.


Nice!:thumbsup: What wheels are those?


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

MTB Pilot said:


> Nice!:thumbsup: What wheels are those?


E*13 TRS+ So far, so good. Supposed to rival carbon stiffness for much less $$. They are really light too, 1620g for the pair


----------



## doom102938 (Feb 11, 2006)

nixgame22 said:


> Crappy cell phone pic...please disregard the seat.


That is one sweet bike. Some mud and dirt on it will complete the look. Cheers


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

Now a 7" bike!  (Next up: wider handlerbars & WC 1.5˚ angleset.) Just converted to ghetto tubeless via gorilla tape.


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

Got the frame in may and just finsihed the build about 10 min ago. 

Frame	Ellsworth Epiphany Non-SST
handlebars	Easton Monkey Bar
seat post	Syncros
fork	Fox 140 talas 15q
wheels	Sun charger comp
front del	lx
rear del	x.0
cass	xt
brakes	xt
tires	kenda nevegal
shifter	x9
stem	aka am
headset	cane creek
crank	slx
break levers	n/a
grips	odi


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

^^^Cool lookin Ellsworth^^^


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my 2011 Yeti ASR-7! I cant believe how amazing this bike is! Yes I had a carbon Nomad (posted several pages back) but this bike is super playfull and flat out rips!


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

socalMX,

Your Yeti looks dialed !!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

whoopwhoop said:


> Just finished building her, climbs like a mofo.


I recognize that bike! I saw you last night driving north on the 51.


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's a another one which climbs like no other, and I mean it! :thumbsup:


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Pretty yellow bike


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Yo WhoopWhoop,

Nice to see the list of parts come together into a dialed rig. Sweet!


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

Better pics, its dusty here


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Update of my 2006 Ruckus 7. right after a nice bath. My heavy duty AM/FR rig. Also have a gt force I'm working on. I'll get some pictures of that up eventually


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> I recognize that bike! I saw you last night driving north on the 51.


:thumbsup: As fast as I could for the first ever ride on it!


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Boulder Pilot said:


> Yo WhoopWhoop,
> 
> Nice to see the list of parts come together into a dialed rig. Sweet!


Thanks man! I nearly drove myself insane speccing out the build, I'm super happy with it though!


----------



## Skottsparc (May 26, 2011)

socalMX said:


> This is my 2011 Yeti ASR-7! I cant believe how amazing this bike is! Yes I had a carbon Nomad (posted several pages back) but this bike is super playfull and flat out rips!


Sweet bike bud !


----------



## clouder (Feb 3, 2011)

here's my heckler...a little effort on the ups but super fun when pointing down.  and a shot of my custom-made alum. bashguard from waterjet cutting.


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

here's my '12 yeti 575










Quick spec rundown:

Fork: '13 36 Float 160 RC2 w/ 20QR thru axle

Brakes: '12 Shimano XT M785 180F/160R ice tech rt-86 rotors

Rear Shock: '13 Fox CTD Remote

Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9

Cranks: SRAM S100

Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX M6100

Wheels: Front - DT Swiss EX500 w/ hope pro 2 evo; Rear - DT Swiss 445D w/ DT Swiss 370

Tires: 2.25" Schwalbe Nobby Nics


----------



## MoMoney (Aug 28, 2012)

clouder said:


> here's my heckler...a little effort on the ups but super fun when pointing down.  and a shot of my custom-made alum. bashguard from waterjet cutting.


Amazing detail on the bashguard. Well done!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

kayman121 said:


> here's my '12 yeti 575
> 
> Quick spec rundown:
> 
> ...


Sweet rig, but I gotta ask... what's up with that saddle?


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Buggyr333 said:


> Sweet rig, but I gotta ask... what's up with that saddle?


Just a pad is all. Not into biking shorts, i just prefer to ride with gym shorts and a soft seat


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

whoopwhoop said:


> :thumbsup: As fast as I could for the first ever ride on it!


Where were you going? T100? I spend all my time at south mountain.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

kayman121 said:


> Just a pad is all. Not into biking shorts, i just prefer to ride with gym shorts and a soft seat


You NEEDZ to get used to a proper MTB seat! There is a reason 99.999% of us use them! It has been proven that over padded seats are far worse and more uncomfortable in the long run creating hot spots?!?! Do a google search and read up...You have a sweet Yeti by the way, looks like my ASR-7s little brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

SocalMX is on the money with the seat recommendations!!!

To much bulk causes chaffing and makes whole load worse. Best £50 ($80?) anyone will ever spend is on good quality cycle shorts (Liner with baggies please leave exposed lycra for the shaven legged roadie crew!)

A slim well designed saddle and decent short liner wins hands down plus saves you a pound in weight on bike! Adjusting saddle for/aft and rake is critical too, not to be overlooked. Tipping forward a degree or two takes the load of the sensitive bits if you know what I mean


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

A couple quick shots of my new/used Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon. Weighs a little more than I want, but damn she's fun on the downhills around here.

Main specs:

2011 SC NomadC, Large
'11 Rockshox Lyric RC2 170mm front fork
Rockshox Monarch RT3 rear shock
Rockshox Reverb ('12) seat dropper post
Easton Haven wheelset
Avid Elixir CR brakes
X9/X0 drivetrain


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ nice! How much does it weigh?


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

A little more than I'd like right now, about 31 lbs. I'd love to get it down to 29ish since all of my rides include 1-1.5k of climbing in order to enjoy the downhill. I'm not sure how I'm going to do that cheaply...


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

smmokan said:


> A little more than I'd like right now, about 31 lbs. I'd love to get it down to 29ish since all of my rides include 1-1.5k of climbing in order to enjoy the downhill. I'm not sure how I'm going to do that cheaply...


Is that a raceface respond crankset? if so you could sure shave some weight there.those are a bit tankly.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

trading in that reverb would get you there, i wouldnt though.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Buggyr333 said:


> Is that a raceface respond crankset? if so you could sure shave some weight there.those are a bit tankly.


It's a Race Face Deus. Also, I agree with ^^^... the Reverb is staying put. 

Thinking about swapping out the Lyrik if there's anything lighter for a legit fork since my riding is more trail than DH, and I think I can probably shed close to a pound by finding some lighter tires, too. The Minion DHF and Crossmarks that are on the bike now are both pretty beefy IMO.


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

smmokan said:


> A little more than I'd like right now, about 31 lbs. I'd love to get it down to 29ish since all of my rides include 1-1.5k of climbing in order to enjoy the downhill. I'm not sure how I'm going to do that cheaply...


Like you said, there's a good amount of weight to lose with tires. You could go 1x and save some weight but it depends on how much you use the granny on those long climbs.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

smmokan said:


> It's a Race Face Deus. Also, I agree with ^^^... the Reverb is staying put.
> 
> Thinking about swapping out the Lyrik if there's anything lighter for a legit fork since my riding is more trail than DH, and I think I can probably shed close to a pound by finding some lighter tires, too. The Minion DHF and Crossmarks that are on the bike now are both pretty beefy IMO.


Tires are probably the easiest way, maybe your crank.

Going from a LUST to an EXO Crossmark will save you some weight.

Don't know what kind of DHF that is, but if its a DH one going single ply or to a 2.4 ardent will save you a good bit of weight as well.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

smmokan said:


> A little more than I'd like right now, about 31 lbs. I'd love to get it down to 29ish since all of my rides include 1-1.5k of climbing in order to enjoy the downhill. I'm not sure how I'm going to do that cheaply...


Lay off the chips...:thumbsup: Seriously, a couple pounds in body weight is probably easier and may help out your wallet. Also if you carry a pack with lots of extras...lose some of the extras.

Rim and tire weight are the only two things that you'll really tell much of a difference for performance. Do some squats and lunges to beef up those legs to make it easier to push the 32lbs bike uphill.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

^^^ That's usually what I end up doing... but it's nice to dream anyways, right?

I have trips to Moab and St. George coming up next month, so I won't be making any changes until then at the earliest.

The Nomad is a very nice upgrade over my previous AM bike, an '11 Heckler. It's amazing how much faster and more fun it is going downhill. Uphill though, I'd give the nod to the Heckler so far (I built that up light, around 28 lbs with a RP23 rear shock).


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

The nice thing about a light bike is it stays light regardless of who is on it. The whole 'lose weight' thing only goes so far.


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

got around to getting some high res shots


----------



## casjr808 (Aug 2, 2012)

awesome...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

brake line should be on the inside of the fork


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

saturnine said:


> brake line should be on the inside of the fork


There's no right or wrong way. Some people feel more comfortable with it on the outside of the fork. I've always run mine on the outside, till just recently.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ... Some people feel more comfortable with it on the outside of the fork. I've always run mine on the outside, till just recently.


Why? I think it is more likely to get damaged or caught on something being on the outside.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MTB Pilot said:


> Why? I think it is more likely to get damaged or caught on something being on the outside.


You could also say, it would be easy to get pulled into the wheel.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You could also say, it would be easy to get pulled into the wheel.


What's going to pull the cable into the wheel? Even if it were to make contact with the wheel, there nothing to hook on it other than the valve stem. The spokes will just push it back out. Hooking the cable on a branch or exposed rock would be bad.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

mountainbiker24 said:


> what's going to pull the cable into the wheel? Even if it were to make contact with the wheel, there nothing to hook on it other than the valve stem. The spokes will just push it back out. Hooking the cable on a branch or exposed rock would be bad.


+1.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Ahhhh MTBR, a forum where threads dedicated to posting pictures of sweet bikes degenerates into an argument over brake line routing!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> There's no right or wrong way. Some people feel more comfortable with it on the outside of the fork. I've always run mine on the outside, till just recently.


correct. there is no right or wrong way. however, i would much rather scratch the fork lower than crush the brake line, but to each their own.


----------



## emdog4 (Jun 3, 2012)

*2009 Trek Remedy 8*

My 2009 Trek Remedy 8 - best bike I've ever owned.



















Specs are:

Rock Shox Lyric 2-step 160-115mm front suspension
Fox Float RP23 150mm XV rear suspension
XT Ti dual-piston hydraulic brakeset, 203mm front rotor, 180mm rear rotor. organic pads
XT Ti Levers, shifters
XT Crank, 22/32 w/RaceFace
Transition flats or XT clipless pedals
XT front and rear derailleur
Bntrager TLR rhythm rims
TLR Big Earl Bontrager tires
Still using tubes 
Bontrager rhythm seatpost, saddle, bars, grips

Reminds me a lot of the newer Slash models with the 160mm travel. Got it used earlier this summer, been taking good care of it. Thinking about changing the bushings and possibly servicing the fork in the next couple weeks. Needs a new front rotor and probably due for new brake pads. Still need to get some of that dirt off from the previous owner 
Suggestions for upgrades accepted.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

That Remedy is to cry for. Beautiful


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Berkley said:


> Ahhhh MTBR, a forum where threads dedicated to posting pictures of sweet bikes degenerates into an argument over brake line routing!


Brake line routing is serious business.


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Never have I even come mildly close to something catching on to the brake line. Sure, in theory it is possible. But come on....the amount of variables that would need to play out in just the right way for something to actually damage a brake line on the outside of a fork is virtually unfathomable.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Come out and do some aggressive riding on our technical and rocky trails in AZ and see how fast you put scratches on your forks lowers. Unfathomable...:skep:


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Luckily for me I ride thousands of miles away  You get scratches anywhere you ride, but the conditions necessary for a mere scratch is different than something latching on to a cable...


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> Come out and do some aggressive riding on our technical and rocky trails in AZ and see how fast you put scratches on your forks lowers. Unfathomable...:skep:


I second that motion! Arizona has some knarly trails. Getting snagged and hitting rocks on your lowers is just a part of it! Thats why i run mine on the inside. Where do ride?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

S


smmokan said:


> A couple quick shots of my new/used Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon. Weighs a little more than I want, but damn she's fun on the downhills around here.
> 
> Main specs:
> 
> ...


Sweet ride! Makes me miss my carbon Nomad, just a tad! How do you like the Lyrik? I just picked up a 2012 RC2DH to replace my 2012 Kashima 36 Talas!


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)

*My Carbon Nomad - about 4 months old*

FORK: Fox 36 TALAS 160 FIT RC2 REAR SHOCK: 2012 FOX FLOAT RP23 REAR DER: SHIMANO XTR SHADOW RD-M972 REAR DERAILLEUR
FRONT DER: Shimano M785 or M786 (XT) 10spd
SHIFTERS: Shimano M780 (XT) 10spd
CRANKSET: Shimano M785(XT) 10spd - Raceface 24/36 Bash w/gold chainrings bolts
CASSETTE: Shimano M771, 11-36 (XT) 10spd
CHAIN: KMC X10SL 10 speed Chain Ti Gold 
BRAKES: Shimano XT w/ 180mm front 160mm rear Ice Tech rotors
BARS: Easton Haven 711mm
STEM: TruVativ AKA, 60mm, 70mm or 80mm
GRIPS: Lizard Skin Peaty lock on
HEADSET: Cane Creek 40
SEAT POST: Thomson Elite _*WAITING FOR MY KS LEV 150mm!!!!*
SADDLE: WTB Volt Team
WHEELS: WTB Frequency Team i23 TCS rims laced to DT 350 hubs w/ DT 14/15 spokes, alloy nipples (20mm front hub) -*Enve AM w/ Gold Chris Kings will be at the house by next week!!!*
TIRES: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 Tubeless PEDALS: Xpedo Face Offs temporarily *Twenty6 Predator Ti black w/ gold pins shipping with wheelset*


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)

*Here we go.......*


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

Frame Size & Color: SC Nomad XL Black.
Fork: Fox Talas 180
Brakes: Hayes Sole... best component as they dont work. Makes you go much faster.
Weight: never weighted the machine and I don't care for it.



















sign says it all :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Manic said:


> Brakes: Hayes Sole... best component as they dont work. Makes you go much faster.


You are much, much braver than I am.
How exactly do you end up with Hayes Sole on a carbon Nomad?
Other than that minor detail, awesome looking bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## rzOne20 (Dec 15, 2011)

this is mine. a liteville 301 mk8 in bbs tune

* Frame Size & Color: Liteville 301 MK8 in black, Size Large
* Fork: Fox Talas 36 RCII
* Brakes: Avid Elixir CR
* Cranks: Shimano XT with RaceFace Bash (22/36)
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: NC 17 Sudpin II
* Stem: BBB
* Handlebar: Syntace Vector 
* Seatpost: Syntace P6 
* Saddle: Spezialiced
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT HTII
* Cassette: Shimano ungrouped
* Headset: Syntace Super Spin
* Grips: no name screws
* Front Tire: Conti Rubber Queen 2,4" BCC
* Front Rim: WTB Frequenzi i 23
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II 20 mm
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2,4" EXO
* Rear Rim: WTB Frequenzi i 23
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Novatec X-light w X 12 conversion
* Weight: don´t know, doesn´t matter for me ... 14 kg ?


----------



## E.R.rider (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my 2013 Stumpjumper FSR comp...

FRAMEM5 hydroformed tubing, tapered HT, PF30 BB, ISCG ’05, Command Post routing, 142mm dropouts, sealed cartridge bearing pivots, replaceable derailleur hanger, 140mm travel 
REAR SHOCKCustom FOX Float CTD Evolution with AUTOSAG, Climb, Trail, Descend settings and rebound adj., 194x51mm 
FORKFOX Float CTD Evolution 26, air spring, tapered steerer, Climb, Trail, Descend settings and reb adj., 15mm thru-axle, 140mm travel 
HEADSET1-1/8 and 1-1/2" threadless, Campy style upper with 1-1/2" lower, cartridge bearings 
STEMSpecialized XC Trail, 6061 alloy, 4-bolt, 6-degree rise, 31.8mm HANDLEBARSSpecialized All-Mountain low-rise, 6061 butted alloy, 720mm wide, 8-degree backsweep, 6-degree upsweep, 31.8mm 
GRIPSSpecialized Sip Grip, half-waffle aramid-infused, S/M: Regular, Others: XL thickness 
FRONT BRAKECustom Avid Elixir 5 SL, hydraulic disc, alloy backed organic pads, HS-1 rotor. S/M: 180mm; L/XL 200mm rotor 
REAR BRAKECustom Avid Elixir 5 SL, hydraulic disc, alloy backed organic pads, HS-1 rotor. S/M: 160mm; L/XL 180mm rotor 
BRAKE LEVERSCustom Avid Elixir 5 R SL, tool-less reach adj. 
FRONT DERAILLEURSRAM X7, 10-speed, S3 direct mount for DMD, bottom pull REAR DERAILLEURSRAM X9, 10-speed, mid cage, Type 2 
SHIFT LEVERSSRAM X7, 10-speed, aluminum trigger, w/MatchMaker clamp 
CASSETTE SRAM PG-1030, 10-speed, 11-36 
CHAINKMC X10, nickel plate, reusable Missing Link 
CRANKSETCustom SRAM S-1250, 10-speed XC Trail double w/ alloy guard, PF30 spindle, S: 170mm, Others: 175mm 
CHAINRINGS36/24, w/ alloy guard 
BOTTOM BRACKET SRAM PF30, OS press-in bearing, sealed cartridge 
PEDALS Shimano PD-A530 SILVER SPD platform Road Bike Pedal MTB
RIMSRoval 26, alloy disc, 26mm wide, 32h 
FRONT HUBSpecialized Hi Lo disc, sealed cartridge bearing, 15mm thru-axle, 32h REAR HUBNew Specialized Hi Lo disc, 4x-sealed cartridge bearing, 12mm thru-axle, 
32h 
SPOKESDT Industry, 2.0 stainless 
FRONT TIRESpecialized Purgatory Control, 2Bliss Ready, 60TPI, aramid bead, 26x2.3" REAR TIRESpecialized Ground Control, 2Bliss Ready, 60TPI, aramid bead, 26x2.3" INNER TUBESUltralight presta 
SADDLE Body Geometry Henge Comp, hollow Cr-Mo rails, 143mm 
SEATPOST Specialized Command Post BlackLite
SEAT BINDER34.9mm clamp, 7050 hard anodized alloy collar w/ QR, black NOTESProtective clear coat, Specialized Dangler chain management radness, derailleur hanger, reflectors


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

rzOne20 said:


> this is mine. a liteville 301 mk8 in bbs tune


Nice Liteville. I'm guessing yours is set at 160mm travel?


----------



## rzOne20 (Dec 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice Liteville. I'm guessing yours is set at 160mm travel?


Yes you are right. 160 mm front and rear....
i think i will change front fork to a coil and brakes to shimano or something else with oil ... and than i am satisfied :thumbsup:


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

socalMX said:


> S
> 
> Sweet ride! Makes me miss my carbon Nomad, just a tad! How do you like the Lyrik? I just picked up a 2012 RC2DH to replace my 2012 Kashima 36 Talas!


Miss your carbon Nomad? What am I missing? Did it get pinched or did you get rid of it?


----------



## marcde (Sep 3, 2012)

*Range*

Here's my 2012 Norco Range that replaced my 2011 carbon Jekyll. I must say this bike is very impressive. Different from the picture are the XT+ rear derailleur and XTR pedals I am now running. Weight is 30lbs.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Manic said:


> Frame Size & Color: SC Nomad XL Black.
> Fork: Fox Talas 180
> 
> sign says it all :thumbsup:


The XL frame makes the 180 fork look like a 160 fork!  Cool...


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hayes Sole and that crankset on a carbon Nomad,eh? :crazy:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing... maybe the bank account ran out?


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Well of the things I would of made priority in buying would of been good brakes. 

Sent from my SGH-T879 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Just traded my



For



I must admit I only traded because it had better components but I miss the Enduro. It was a better descender. The jamis is more trail.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

hmmm, interesting trade. slack it out a bit with an anglesey or bushings and that will help the decending.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Big step backwards


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

peculiar trade. i don't see better components.


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

Eiiiiiii


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

Trade it for my 07 mission2)))


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Somebody just scored big time trading their Jamis for an Enduro.


----------



## Teresa460 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ive had the heckler for a little over a year. Just put on the pike recently and also just ordered a set of mavic 823's with red hadley hubs. Also have a yellow surly instigator with a 05 pike race but no current pics.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dwyooaj said:


> Big step backwards


A lot of people don't like the big S.


----------



## freerideslr (May 22, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Commencal Meta 6
* Fork: Fox 36 160mm Van RC2
* Brakes: Hayes 9 
* Cranks: Saint
* Guide: ethirteen
* Rear Derailleur: Saint
* Pedals: Nukeproof
* Stem: Azonic
* Handlebar: Syncros
* Seatpost: Crank Bros
* Saddle: SDG
* Bottom Bracket: Saint
* Cassette: SRAM
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Race Face
* Front Tire: WTB
* Front Rim: DT Swiss
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley
* Rear Tire: WTB
* Rear Rim: WTB
* Rear Hub/Skewer WTB


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> A lot of people don't like the big S.


Nor do I, as a company. But were just comparing two individual bikes here. If someone was asking which buke to _buy_, among various options, i would perhaps recommend against specialized because of their crappy business practices, in lieu of some similar options from less "corporate" companies (but i wouldnt point him towards a jamis instead). But... he already owned the enduro.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

socalMX said:


> S
> 
> Sweet ride! Makes me miss my carbon Nomad, just a tad! How do you like the Lyrik? I just picked up a 2012 RC2DH to replace my 2012 Kashima 36 Talas!


I love it so far... but I'm hardly qualified to compare it to anything similar. I came from a Heckler with a RS Sektor fork, and the NomadC/Lyrik is light years better on the downhill. It's a pretty solid performer climbing too, although the bike is a bit heavy overall. Comparing the stiffness of the front end of each bike isn't even worth discussion it's so night and day.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

awesome! :thumbsup:



freerideslr said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Medium Commencal Meta 6
> * Fork: Fox 36 160mm Van RC2
> * Brakes: Hayes 9
> * Cranks: Saint
> ...


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

interesting frame, havent seen any like this


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

freerideslr said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Medium Commencal Meta 6
> * Fork: Fox 36 160mm Van RC2
> * Brakes: Hayes 9
> * Cranks: Saint
> ...


Betasso? Cool bike man!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Miss your carbon Nomad? What am I missing? Did it get pinched or did you get rid of it?


 I sold the NomadC to help fund a house! A guy down in San Diego drove up and handed me the money I needed. I actually made some money on the sell based on what I spent to build it! All good with the house and I was able to pick up this ASR-7 at a steal...I am absolutely in love with this bike! I was concerned I was downgrading but there is alot I like better about this bike! The rear wheel just floats over everything where the VPP gets hung up on square edge bumps. Both great bikes! One other thing I like is I dont see 3 or 4 of them out every time im out riding!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## freerideslr (May 22, 2011)

mrniceguy42 said:


> Betasso? Cool bike man!


Yep, Betasso :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## cdubb30 (Sep 5, 2012)

Eckstrem1,

Is that a Nickel Frame? I was looking to build one to look similar. I wanted that murdered out look. Either way, it looks really good man!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

cdubb30 said:


> Eckstrem1,
> 
> Is that a Nickel Frame? I was looking to build one to look similar. I wanted that murdered out look. Either way, it looks really good man!


Yup, It's a Nickel!
Grab one while you can... Santa Cruz discontinued them due to model overlap.
There are some great deals out there right now!

It's a shame though... Truly the best short/mid travel Santa Cruz frame ever made IMO,,,

:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Specalized for a Jamis? Were you high?


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

socalMX said:


> I sold the NomadC to help fund a house! A guy down in San Diego drove up and handed me the money I needed. I actually made some money on the sell based on what I spent to build it! All good with the house and I was able to pick up this ASR-7 at a steal...I am absolutely in love with this bike! I was concerned I was downgrading but there is alot I like better about this bike! The rear wheel just floats over everything where the VPP gets hung up on square edge bumps. Both great bikes! One other thing I like is I dont see 3 or 4 of them out every time im out riding!


Put a new rear shock on there and you'll be even more impressed!

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

mattyrides07 said:


> Put a new rear shock on there and you'll be even more impressed!
> 
> "Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
> -James Dean


I bought a CCDB but didnt like how it mounted up. Im probably going with another RC4 as I liked it on my Nomad! First ride on the RC2DH Lyrik Saturday!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Eckstream1 said:


> Yup, It's a Nickel!
> Grab one while you can... Santa Cruz discontinued them due to model overlap.
> There are some great deals out there right now!
> 
> ...


Nickels are nice but I like the bigger bro Butcher!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Eckstream1 said:


> Yup, It's a Nickel!
> Grab one while you can... Santa Cruz discontinued them due to model overlap.
> There are some great deals out there right now!
> 
> ...


It sure is!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It sure is!


Just bought one in a white also with a Red Cane Creek headset..... cant wait to get it built Ive got a box of lonely bike parts sitting in my garage just waiting to get assembled....


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Almost never a fan of white components, but you sir have a VERY nice bike!!


Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It sure is!


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

Kiwiplague said:


> You are much, much braver than I am.
> How exactly do you end up with Hayes Sole on a carbon Nomad?
> Other than that minor detail, awesome looking bike.:thumbsup:


Left overs from my old old Giant Faith.
saving some money for Hope M4s

It is a sweet sweet ride. I'm glad I sent the Van back for the Talas


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Talas is the worst performing fork ever! Never again...Currently selling my 2012 Talas 36 160 Fit RLC Kashima, cant wait til its GONE!!!


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

socalMX said:


> Talas is the worst performing fork ever! Never again...Currently selling my 2012 Talas 36 160 Fit RLC Kashima, cant wait til its GONE!!!


What a sales pitch!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

darkslide18 said:


> What a sales pitch!


Want to buy!? Ha,ha... Im not worried, have it listed in several places, it will be gone soon! Now to decide between the 2012 RC2DH Lyrik and the 2013 Fox Float RC2!!! Have both on the way, one will be sold as well...


----------



## rzOne20 (Dec 15, 2011)

why don´t you take a coil .... ? you are claiming about performance and then ....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Talas is the worst performing fork ever! Never again...Currently selling my 2012 Talas 36 160 Fit RLC Kashima, cant wait til its GONE!!!


What's the complaint about it?


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Lyrik RC2DH is so butter. Personally I am done with fox (for now). RS > fox.

Flame on!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> What's the complaint about it?


Small bump is terrible! Even with the Kashima stanchions, even with the SKF low friction seals, even after being broken in, even after being back to Fox for a warranty the stiction is like nothing I ever experienced! Im 220lbs geared and when setting up sag, mounting the bike the fork wouldnt budge, yes I had lower pressure! I had to push down after I got on the bike! When riding at general speed, I felt everything back in my wrists! Look, its known that travel adjust forks suffer from having too many internals!.:madmax: The 2011 Float RLC I had was pretty good but when I had the proper pressure for good small bump, it suffered from brake dive!

Im SOOOO GLAD Fox went back to the RC2 cartridge on the 36 Float! I have a 2013 36 RC2 Float and a 2012 RC2DH Lyrik now to decide between. Think im giving the 2013 RC2 Float a go!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Small bump is terrible! Even with the Kashima stanchions, even with the SKF low friction seals, even after being broken in, even after being back to Fox for a warranty the stiction is like nothing I ever experienced! Im 220lbs geared and when setting up sag, mounting the bike the fork wouldnt budge, yes I had lower pressure! I had to push down after I got on the bike! When riding at general speed, I felt everything back in my wrists! Look, its known that travel adjust forks suffer from having too many internals!.:madmax: The 2011 Float RLC I had was pretty good but when I had the proper pressure for good small bump, it suffered from brake dive!
> 
> Im SOOOO GLAD Fox went back to the RC2 cartridge on the 36 Float! I have a 2013 36 RC2 Float and a 2012 RC2DH Lyrik now to decide between. Think im giving the 2013 RC2 Float a go!


Very interesting. I had the same thing with my Float RL fork a year or so ago. Swapped it for a Sektor Coil and almost cried it was so butter. I wonder if this is just a manufacturing tolerance thing and some that run off the line are just super stiff? Lots of people are happy with their Fox stuff, but I've only had bad luck with my one and only Fox product.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

socalMX said:


> Small bump is terrible! Even with the Kashima stanchions, even with the SKF low friction seals, even after being broken in, even after being back to Fox for a warranty the stiction is like nothing I ever experienced! Im 220lbs geared and when setting up sag, mounting the bike the fork wouldnt budge, yes I had lower pressure! I had to push down after I got on the bike! When riding at general speed, I felt everything back in my wrists! Look, its known that travel adjust forks suffer from having too many internals!.:madmax: The 2011 Float RLC I had was pretty good but when I had the proper pressure for good small bump, it suffered from brake dive!
> 
> Im SOOOO GLAD Fox went back to the RC2 cartridge on the 36 Float! I have a 2013 36 RC2 Float and a 2012 RC2DH Lyrik now to decide between. Think im giving the 2013 RC2 Float a go!


You complain WAY too much! You cant have small bump sensitivity without brake dive. The transfering of weightt cant be stopped unless you adjust YOUR body position. Mountain bikers in general are SO anal about there susension. For pressure, you dont haved to go by a chart, go by what feels good for you! If you want the small bump sensitivty open up the low speed compression and lower the pressure. If you want less damping on large drops open up the high speed compression. It isnt magic. Your fork isnt controlled by a little fairy that sits in the lower and holds the stanchions in place. A lot of people have trouble grasping this concept. Mountain bikes are simple.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Gawdodirt said:


> You cant have small bump sensitivity without brake dive.


You can if you get it fixed! I had horrible brake dive on my Rev, then I got it pushed, and now I have small bump compliance AND no brake dive. I have NEVER had any luck getting any stock suspension to work right for me, wether it is MTB or Moto. All of my stuff is tuned.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

motochick said:


> You can if you get it fixed! I had horrible brake dive on my Rev, then I got it pushed, and now I have small bump compliance AND no brake dive. I have NEVER had any luck getting any stock suspension to work right for me, wether it is MTB or Moto. All of my stuff is tuned.


I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

simple, brake less!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i deal with brake dive so i can have a super plush fork. otherwise, ramp up the compression and lose plushosity™


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Gawdodirt said:


> I find that very hard to believe.


Some people know enough about suspension to know what they want, and how to get the most out of it.


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

*Kona Cadabra 2011*

This is my sweethart. Not many changes on it, but have switched to a shorter Answer 60mm stem, Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires, Shimano SLX brakes and a Kronolog seatpost. Otherwise stock.. Still to come is a chainguide (going for 1x10) and thinking about maybe testing a Fox 36 talas 160mm fork, but not sure yet.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

That's sweet! There's just something about Konas.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> You complain WAY too much! You cant have small bump sensitivity without brake dive. The transfering of weightt cant be stopped unless you adjust YOUR body position. Mountain bikers in general are SO anal about there susension. For pressure, you dont haved to go by a chart, go by what feels good for you! If you want the small bump sensitivty open up the low speed compression and lower the pressure. If you want less damping on large drops open up the high speed compression. It isnt magic. Your fork isnt controlled by a little fairy that sits in the lower and holds the stanchions in place. A lot of people have trouble grasping this concept. Mountain bikes are simple.


You don't understand, it is magic. People are anal about it because they can afford to be. And why not? When seeking something out like this, you expect to get a good product when you pay a lot of money. People expect all the magic of a coil fork in an air fork-and that's alright.

I love the small bump sensitivity of my baseline Lyrik R. It's great. It doesn't dive horribly either. And believe it or not, brake dive can be severely mitigated by rider technique. I also love how my Lyrik resists bottoming out. The mid stroke could use a little dialing, but outside of that it's great. Most of how I ride is usually on the end of one extreme or another for my forks limitations, so I lucked out there. Now only if it were as light as air.

I feel that with where suspension engineering is going, we may get close that point soon. After rebuilding six different forks in a day, I looked at a buddy and said, "so the next time someone says, _'bikes are simple'_ just acknowledge they don't know what they're talking about and move on" 
With that statement, you may feel insulted-but don't- to you, bikes might be a breeze. For many, it's a technical nightmare. A lot of people wouldn't know what to do with a Talas taken apart and left on a table. Big whoop-some people are good at things that other people aren't.  People make charts as a means to communicate more freely. It helps the exchange of information move more effectively.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> You complain WAY too much! You cant have small bump sensitivity without brake dive. The transfering of weightt cant be stopped unless you adjust YOUR body position. Mountain bikers in general are SO anal about there susension. For pressure, you dont haved to go by a chart, go by what feels good for you! If you want the small bump sensitivty open up the low speed compression and lower the pressure. If you want less damping on large drops open up the high speed compression. It isnt magic. Your fork isnt controlled by a little fairy that sits in the lower and holds the stanchions in place. A lot of people have trouble grasping this concept. Mountain bikes are simple.


 Complain too much? Cant have small bump sensitivity without brake dive?:madman: You sir are clearly clueless! I grew up racing Motocross so maybe thats why I pay so much attention to suspension setup!? I mean hey, we ride full suspension bikes, shouldnt it be important!!! My best dialed fork was a 2008 Float with RC2 and YES I had it dialed so the small bump was great and had minimal brake dive! Something I could not get with my RLC! Took a while to dial it with some customizing of oil used but it kicked serious A$$! Now go settle for mediocre!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

ehigh said:


> You don't understand, it is magic. People are anal about it because they can afford to be. And why not? When seeking something out like this, you expect to get a good product when you pay a lot of money. People expect all the magic of a coil fork in an air fork-and that's alright.
> 
> I love the small bump sensitivity of my baseline Lyrik R. It's great. It doesn't dive horribly either. And believe it or not, brake dive can be severely mitigated by rider technique. I also love how my Lyrik resists bottoming out. The mid stroke could use a little dialing, but outside of that it's great. Most of how I ride is usually on the end of one extreme or another for my forks limitations, so I lucked out there. Now only if it were as light as air.
> 
> ...


I understand your point. I race both off-road and on-road cars. Suspension is nothing to me. But you are wrong saying bikes are magic. When it all comes down to it, its just gears turning gears. I run into too many people that say " I cant do it. I need to pay somebody $50-$150 dollars to fix it." Bikes are simpler than you think.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> You complain WAY too much! You cant have small bump sensitivity without brake dive. The transfering of weightt cant be stopped unless you adjust YOUR body position. Mountain bikers in general are SO anal about there susension. For pressure, you dont haved to go by a chart, go by what feels good for you! If you want the small bump sensitivty open up the low speed compression and lower the pressure. If you want less damping on large drops open up the high speed compression. It isnt magic. Your fork isnt controlled by a little fairy that sits in the lower and holds the stanchions in place. A lot of people have trouble grasping this concept. Mountain bikes are simple.


I call BS, and also feel sorry for you that you've never had the pleasure of a truly good fork. I used to think it was a pipe dream as well, until I got a Sektor Coil last year. Fork is butter over the small bumps like they aren't there, no brake dive, and ramps up nicely on the big hits to resist bottom out.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

MC SlingBlade said:


> Do you mean that suspension setup does not affect the way your cars handle?
> 
> Or do you mean something else?


That was a very stupid question. I read it and laughed a little. Of course suspension effects the way something handles. Common sense isnt as common as it used to be. I am saying that setting up suspension is easy and simple for me.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Gawdodirt said:


> I understand your point. I race both off-road and on-road cars. Suspension is nothing to me. But you are wrong saying bikes are magic. When it all comes down to it, its just gears turning gears. I run into too many people that say " I cant do it. I need to pay somebody $50-$150 dollars to fix it." Bikes are simpler than you think.


Um there's no gears inside your fork/shock dude... :skep:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> I understand your point. I race both off-road and on-road cars. Suspension is nothing to me. But you are wrong saying bikes are magic. When it all comes down to it, its just gears turning gears. I run into too many people that say " I cant do it. I need to pay somebody $50-$150 dollars to fix it." Bikes are simpler than you think.


Dude, it's not about right or wrong. I was just being strident for the sport of it because you said it wasn't magic, which seemed to infer that you thought there was nothing to it. Honestly, I don't think you know what you're talking about. Bikes are more complicated than you are willing to acknowledge.

Let me put it this way: tuning a derailleur and making your own shim stacks to tune a fork are completely different.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ehigh said:


> Let me put it this way: tuning a derailleur and making your own shim stacks to tune a fork are completely different.


 *+1*



Gawdodirt said:


> I am saying that setting up suspension is easy and simple for me.


Dear Gawd,

Did you know your profile and all the posts you've made are just a click away for us all to see how you've been asking questions about upgrading your bikes suspension because it's the comp model of the enduro and Specialized cut every corner possible to make their profit margin. OR to see that your experiance mountain biking consists of a WHOLE YEAR... :madman:


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

MC SlingBlade said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I was hoping that nobody would point that fact out and he would continue to prove that he is a blowhard fool.
> 
> Game over now!


OOPS sorry to ruin the fun... now someone post a pic of a bike. Have you seen that new Ventana Zeus? drool...


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

stiingya said:


> *+1* Specialized cut every corner possible to make their profit margin.


I'd watch what you say, cause that statement right there sounds pretty uneducated and narrow minded to me. I would know, I'm a stud at everything.

OK enough of that, here's a picture of my command post blacklight!!

And yes, those are washers to raise the lever so I could fit the cable through it, my stud thinking right there!


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

stiingya said:


> Um there's no gears inside your fork/shock dude... :skep:


I know. It was just a metaphor. Im just tired of people over-complicating things, especially when its just all in there head.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

stiingya said:


> *+1*
> 
> Dear Gawd,
> 
> Did you know your profile and all the posts you've made are just a click away for us all to see how you've been asking questions about upgrading your bikes suspension because it's the comp model of the enduro and Specialized cut every corner possible to make their profit margin. OR to see that your experiance mountain biking consists of a WHOLE YEAR... :madman:


My join date and starting mountainbiking date are years apart. I am researching current shock options for a 2010 enduro expert. I was learning about what shocks have the 8.5 x 2.125 size. I actually learned alot by this. You should try it some time.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

MC SlingBlade said:


> Sorry, just giving you the benefit of the doubt since your comment could be interpreted a number of different ways and was poorly crafted. Ambiguous even.
> 
> Yeah, I've played with suspension a bunch at the track too sporto...


Suspension on what?


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

ehigh said:


> Dude, it's not about right or wrong. I was just being strident for the sport of it because you said it wasn't magic, which seemed to infer that you thought there was nothing to it. Honestly, I don't think you know what you're talking about. Bikes are more complicated than you are willing to acknowledge.
> 
> Let me put it this way: tuning a derailleur and making your own shim stacks to tune a fork are completely different.


Are they really? Look at any component on a bike. What does it consist of? Simple mechanical peices. Derailleurs- Cables and pivots. Suspension linkage-bearings. Rear shock-seals and compressed air. Hubs-bearings. All im trying to say is a lot of people put a "mental block" on working on there bike. A lot of mountain bikers, especially the guys at the shop, overcomplicate things just to try and make them seem more knowledgeable and important. Bikes are the utmost of simple machines, whether you like it or not. If it makes you feel better telling yourself that a mountainbike is "special" because of its mechanics then have a good time.


----------



## Motomarco (Jun 19, 2012)

Let's see those am setups.


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys.. Get a room or start another thread, please.. This is killing this thread.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> Are they really? Look at any component on a bike. What does it consist of? Simple mechanical peices. Derailleurs- Cables and pivots. Suspension linkage-bearings. Rear shock-seals and compressed air. Hubs-bearings. All im trying to say is a lot of people put a "mental block" on working on there bike. A lot of mountain bikers, especially the guys at the shop, overcomplicate things just to try and make them seem more knowledgeable and important. Bikes are the utmost of simple machines, whether you like it or not. If it makes you feel better telling yourself that a mountainbike is "special" because of its mechanics then have a good time.


Now you seem to be going away from what was originally mentioned, and that was a small bump sensitive fork that doesn't suffer from brake dive. Have you ever pulled apart any bike suspension pieces? It's more than just seals and compressed air in a rear shock. There's a whole damper in there too. Ever consider how different grades of bearings effect the cups of a hub? It's mostly simple stuff, but please, continue to tell me how simple suspension is-because that's really where this started. Adjusting the air pressure and the rebound and compression knobs is easy enough-but really; what forks have you pulled apart?

Furthermore, stop talking for the "guys at the shop" 
It doesn't sound like you're one of them. It really is rather straight forward on the maintenance side of the fence, but it gets technical if you want to design something. People spend years in college and then years testing things you just called "simple components"

Lastly, whether or not bikes are the utmost of simple machines seems like an opinion at large. There's a lot of machines out there that I think you ought to consider.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

ehigh said:


> Now you seem to be going away from what was originally mentioned, and that was a small bump sensitive fork that doesn't suffer from brake dive. Have you ever pulled apart any bike suspension pieces? It's more than just seals and compressed air in a rear shock. There's a whole damper in there too. Ever consider how different grades of bearings effect the cups of a hub? It's mostly simple stuff, but please, continue to tell me how simple suspension is-because that's really where this started. Adjusting the air pressure and the rebound and compression knobs is easy enough-but really; what forks have you pulled apart?
> 
> Furthermore, stop talking for the "guys at the shop"
> It doesn't sound like you're one of them. It really is rather straight forward on the maintenance side of the fence, but it gets technical if you want to design something. People spend years in college and then years testing things you just called "simple components"
> ...


I have rebuilt both Fox Float forks and Fox Float rear shocks. I have also rebuilt lyriks. I have also rebuilt off-road vehicle suspension. Mountainbike suspension is a "dumbed down" version of this to a certain degree. What sort of designing are you talking about? Frame? Using a CAD system to design a mountain bike frame is not a difficult task either. There is not one component on a mountain bike that is "new" or "revolutionary". It is merely taking an item and providing a different application for it. A lot of people like you tend to make mountain biking more than it is. Sorry everybody else on this thread.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I call BS, and also feel sorry for you that you've never had the pleasure of a truly good fork. I used to think it was a pipe dream as well, until I got a Sektor Coil last year. Fork is butter over the small bumps like they aren't there, no brake dive, and ramps up nicely on the big hits to resist bottom out.


I guarantee that you have brake dive. If your fork moves, it will have brake dive. Small bump sensitivity and brake dive are related. Both are tuned in or out with low speed compression, so in general, more sensitivity = more brake dive in a fork. I have had a lot of experience with forks and tuning them, and everything is a compromise. Your fork isn't that great of a fork, either, btw. It's a good fork, but not among the best.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I guarantee that you have brake dive. If your fork moves, it will have brake dive. Small bump sensitivity and brake dive are related. Both are tuned in or out with low speed compression, so in general, more sensitivity = more brake dive in a fork. I have had a lot of experience with forks and tuning them, and everything is a compromise. Your fork isn't that great of a fork, either, btw. It's a good fork, but not among the best.


Thank you! Finally, somebody that actually understands forks!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Motomarco said:


> Let's see those am setups.


My oddball AM bike:

2011 Mountain Cycle Zen II

150mm travel front/ 140mm travel rear

30 1/4 lbs or 3.700kg as built

2X6 drivetrain (six 9-speed cogs on a Hadley SS hub)

It's a single pivot with a variable rate link driven shock like a Santa Cruz Nickel or Butcher APP. It uses a switch link like a Yeti SB-66, in fact it was developed by the same designer.

I messed around and put a rear fender off of a Devinci Wilson to help keep the crud out of the pivots. The pic shows the shock link pretty well-


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

manbat said:


> fixed it for you


Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I guarantee that you have brake dive. If your fork moves, it will have brake dive. Small bump sensitivity and brake dive are related. Both are tuned in or out with low speed compression, so in general, more sensitivity = more brake dive in a fork. I have had a lot of experience with forks and tuning them, and everything is a compromise. Your fork isn't that great of a fork, either, btw. It's a good fork, but not among the best.


Well of course, all forks have brake dive. Even linkage forks have some brake dive. Forks can be tuned to get good small bump performance and minimal brake dive. But, "some", "good" and "minimal" are all different for everyone.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Well of course, all forks have brake dive. Even linkage forks have some brake dive. Forks can be tuned to get good small bump performance and minimal brake dive. But, "some", "good" and "minimal" are all different for everyone.


The biggest variable is always the rider!


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Let's get this back on topic:


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

mikkosan said:


> Let's get this back on topic:
> 
> View attachment 722812


Is that a Monarch plus?


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> Is that a Monarch plus?


Yup, trying to see if I'll end up liking that than the DHX 5 coil.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

My budget build. I mostly jump it. I am switching the forks shortly for 140mm travel, and i just recently got a x fusion rlz rear shock.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

mikkosan said:


> Yup, trying to see if I'll end up liking that than the DHX 5 coil.


How do you like the monarch?


----------



## gtboss (Aug 26, 2011)

badass!


----------



## gtboss (Aug 26, 2011)

nice


----------



## gtboss (Aug 26, 2011)

badass bike


----------



## gtboss (Aug 26, 2011)

*GT Force-*

































































Answer rove stem 60mm
Race Face Grips
Avid CR brakes 180 FR
Answer rove pedals
RockShox Sektor coil U-Turn 110-150mm
RockShox Bar rear shock (stock)
Azonic Outlaw wheels (reproduction) 20mm TA front
Race Face atlas handle bar


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

gtboss said:


> Answer rove stem 60mm
> Race Face Grips
> Avid CR brakes 180 FR
> Answer rove pedals
> ...


How are you liking the fork on that thing? I have a GT Force too - Sektor R Coil on it though and an X Fusion RCO2. Will post up pictures when i can. haha

--[ EDIT: FIXED :thumbsup: ]--


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice Force! Always like those. On my list if I ever get some $$$$

Pran: did you really need to quote all the pics?


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Energetik said:


> Nice Force! Always like those. On my list if I ever get some $$$$
> 
> Pran: did you really need to quote all the pics?


HAHAHA Sorry - I got used to our local forums, they don't show the photos when you quote the post.

I'll fix it


----------



## jonesy07 (May 5, 2011)

Really like that GT. Whats the weight like on these ?


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

gtboss said:


> Answer rove stem 60mm
> Race Face Grips
> Avid CR brakes 180 FR
> Answer rove pedals
> ...


So sweet! GT for LIFE!!


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

GT Force 3.0 2012


----------



## gtboss (Aug 26, 2011)

@prancisfena-I love the fork, inexpensive and the adjustable travel works great most of the time, hate having to wind it up or down. Overall I prefer coil over air because of how smooth it is over small rocks and roots..I would love to have a Talas 36, tested it on a Sanction and world of a difference on big drops

@jonesy07-weight is light than the stock set up (3.0) but with all the upgrades, I was more mindful of integrity over light-weight so its still near the 31lb mark, but bullet proof and stiff as hell. Climbs like a billy goat. lol

@warrior737-yeah buddy!!


----------



## gtboss (Aug 26, 2011)

@prancisfena-did you switch to a 2x10? Next upgrade is drive train and wanted to do a 2x10 with chain guide, but haven't done much research yet...any advice is appreciated.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

gtboss said:


> @prancisfena-did you switch to a 2x10? Next upgrade is drive train and wanted to do a 2x10 with chain guide, but haven't done much research yet...any advice is appreciated.


It's a 1x10. :thumbsup:

My problem is my chain keeps on skipping off on the rougher stuff. Just got a tensioner on it - waiting for my BBG bash to arrive from the US. I'm hoping that the tensioner + bashwich will keep the chain on the ring.

Chain device - you'll have to do some research, talk your LBS. Not all 2x chainguides fit the Force - it's because of the [email protected] pivots above the BB. And check if yours has old ISCG 03 tabs or ISCG 05. The later ones have 05 i think.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Gawdodirt said:


> I know. It was just a metaphor.* Im just tired of people over-complicating things, especially when its just all in there head.[/B}*


*

says the guy who can't upgrade his shock like he wants unless someone sells him the proprietary shock mount AND find the odd sized shock it takes...  that does sound a little complicated



Gawdodirt said:



My join date and starting mountainbiking date are years apart. I am researching current shock options for a 2010 enduro expert. I was learning about what shocks have the 8.5 x 2.125 size. I actually learned alot by this. You should try it some time.

Click to expand...

your the one who filled out your profile that you ride a 2011 enduro comp and only started riding in 2012...? 

Anyway, your sidestepping the point. If shock set up is so simple like you keep saying than how come you can't just set up the shock you have correctly?

Instead, as you say, your scouring this site for advice on how to upgrade the shock for your frame. Your wanting for RockShox to make an All Mountain sized dual crown fork. And your trying to change out your bikes suspension to turn your enduro into an EVO.

So in this thread you keep saying suspension is simple for you. But from other threads you seem to be unsatisfied with the suspension on your bike.  Which means your either Blowin Smoke, or have a split personality disorder... :skep:

Sorry for the off topic, I'll be done now.*


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is my new baby,im very proud and happy with my new Enduro comp 2012... 2 months,2500km ;-)

Slx brakes
Hope rotors
Hope pro2 evo hubs
vp 59 pedals
xt crankset 26/39- today will be on the bike ;-)
other parts are stock...

































Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rzOne20 (Dec 15, 2011)

i have a off topic question.
is there no thread for videos with this bikes? my english ist not very good, so i also can´t find something with search funktion!

videos like this made by professional bikers:




but also videos from privat biker like my video from last sonday:
flatlines 20120909 - YouTube

nice enduro  you have 39 on your crankset. didn´t know this?


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

stiingya said:


> says the guy who can't upgrade his shock like he wants unless someone sells him the proprietary shock mount AND find the odd sized shock it takes...  _that does sound a little complicated_
> 
> your the one who filled out your profile that you ride a 2011 enduro comp and only started riding in 2012...?
> 
> ...


For a rather slow person like you, yes it would sound complicated. To me it isn't. I dont ride a 2011 enduro comp, i ride a 2010 enduro expert with some upgraded components. I love the rp2 i have on it now and it is setup just the way i like it. But its an AIR shock. The rp2 is more trail oriented. I have ridden the shock on some downhill tracks and its performed astonishingly well. But if you plan on doing downhill then coil is the way to go. I dont want to beat up a piece of equipment if it isnt necessary. I will have better performance for downhill out of a coil. Since specialized's clevices (the part that connects the shock eyelet to the rest of the linkage) have a special machined slot it will require another shock with the same slot. So i am turning to the evo's fox rc4. I currently have a rockshox lyrik solo air with the mission control DH damper. Its a fine fork, but you cant beat the stiffness of a triple crown. Which is why i wish they made one in a 160mm size. I am not unsatisfied with my suspension. I am just trying to unleash the DH potential of my enduro. I am also just trying to expand my knowledge and possibilities of my bike. It seems as if you have nothing better to do than stalk my profile. You seem like a very small-minded ignorant individual. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

rzOne20 said:


> i have a off topic question.
> is there no thread for videos with this bikes? my english ist not very good, so i also can´t find something with search funktion!
> 
> videos like this made by professional bikers:
> ...


sorry,my mistake...26/38 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> you cant beat the stiffness of a triple crown. Which is why i wish they made one in a 160mm size.


wow. just wow. this has been tried, and there were no real benefits so it was scrapped. either you are a beast and ride at a super human level or are full of it.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

Off the topic. What kind of stem can i replace the existing stem after matket stem on my GT xcr 4000 with. I went into my local bike shop and i wanted a bmx style stem but The stems that were oversizes looked like they werent large enough. the oversized MTN bike stems look to large and the ones the standard size looked to little. I was going to get an awnser stem off line but i want it to fit. I guess my best bet is measureing the bars with a micrometer?? ir should i try and get a 1-1/8 stem with bars??


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

warrior737 said:


> Off the topic. What kind of stem can i replace the existing stem after matket stem on my GT xcr 4000 with. I went into my local bike shop and i wanted a bmx style stem but The stems that were oversizes looked like they werent large enough. the oversized MTN bike stems look to large and the ones the standard size looked to little. I was going to get an awnser stem off line but i want it to fit. I guess my best bet is measureing the bars with a micrometer?? ir should i try and get a 1-1/8 stem with bars??


Based on what I saw in the internet, your bike has a fork with a 1 1/8" steerer tube. So you need to get a stem that will fit on that. I couldn't tell what the diameter of the handlebars were, so if you can measure that, you should be sitting pretty. They should be either 25.4 mm or 31.8 mm (1" or 1 1/4") in diameter. Then, go on PinkBike and look in the Buy/Sell for a used stem that fits these measurements, you should find tons of them.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

^^^ Exactly what he said ^^^


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> wow. just wow. this has been tried, and there were no real benefits so it was scrapped. either you are a beast and ride at a super human level or are full of it.


I must ride at a super human level because i have noticed flex on my rockshox lyrik. Please elaborate on what forks this has been tried on besides the specialized future shock e150sl forks that came on the 09, 08 and 07 enduros. By what ive been hearing is that is a real hit or miss fork. Which is why i wish rockshox made a consistent performing 160mm triple crown fork.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

This is the second time I've clicked on the "let's see those AM setups" thread only to discover yet another pictureless page, kinda sucks for those just looking to "look".

Suspension discussions are fine, but must this thread be hijacked to do so?



Yet another shot of my oddball build-


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jon Richard said:


> This is the second time I've clicked on the "let's see those AM setups" thread only to discover yet another pictureless page, kinda sucks for those just looking to "look".
> 
> Suspension discussions are fine, but must this thread be hijacked to do so?
> 
> Yet another shot of my oddball build-


Hey, 
How do those forks ride? Just kidding.  Bike is looking nice man! Do your grips have Peyronie's disease?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Gawdodirt said:


> I must ride at a super human level because i have noticed flex on my rockshox lyrik. Please elaborate on what forks this has been tried on besides the specialized future shock e150sl forks that came on the 09, 08 and 07 enduros. By what ive been hearing is that is a real hit or miss fork. Which is why i wish rockshox made a consistent performing 160mm triple crown fork.


Your wheels will flex way before that fork does.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Your wheels will flex way before that fork does.


+1
check if your spokes are tense, if they are, then maybe your rim should be replaced with something stiffer.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey,
> How do those forks ride? Just kidding.  Bike is looking nice man! Do your grips have Peyronie's disease?


You're such a goober :lol:

The bars are bent like Powerlite BMX bars from the eighties.

Products


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Your wheels will flex way before that fork does.


+1. but of course if he is so exxxtreme he could just run a totem.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

New bike


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mrniceguy42 said:


> New bike


NICE! Too bad you got one of those flexy Lyriks though...   :


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Knolly is sick! I wouldnt mind having one! Souch a tough choice between raw and black but gotta say I love the blue with black font!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> +1. but of course if he is so exxxtreme he could just run a totem.


But he would still feel the wheels flexing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jon Richard said:


> You're such a goober :lol:
> 
> The bars are bent like Powerlite BMX bars from the eighties.
> 
> Products


Interesting! They match our brake levers.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Your wheels will flex way before that fork does.


So your saying that what i saw didn't happen? It is a very good possibility it is the wheels though. I am running a dt swiss rim up front which are known to be very "soft and flexy".


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

mrniceguy42 said:


> New bike


Gorgeous Chilcotin! How do you like the vivid? I heard there was a lot of maintenance that went along with those shocks.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Jon Richard said:


> This is the second time I've clicked on the "let's see those AM setups" thread only to discover yet another pictureless page, kinda sucks for those just looking to "look".
> 
> Suspension discussions are fine, but must this thread be hijacked to do so?
> 
> Yet another shot of my oddball build-


Those arent mavericks are they?


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I am pretty light and haven't noticed flex on the lyrik. Its a solid fork. I have the rc2dh and I love it!

I haven't heard anything about vivid airs being a lot of maintenance but I didn't look to much into it. I was torn between a monarch plus and a vivid air, I went with the vivid cause it looks cooler.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> So your saying that what i saw didn't happen? It is a very good possibility it is the wheels though. I am running a dt swiss rim up front which are known to be very "soft and flexy".


I doubt you will actually see many forks legitimately flex while you're riding. It's more of a feeling you experience when riding so hard that you don't get much time to look. If you see actual play, then rebuild that fork.

by the way, you referred to a triple crown fork. It's more of a dual crown, triple *clamp* sort of thing. There aren't any triple crown forks. The arch is not a crown.

Here's my bike









Depends on the rim and spokes. I feel like some scrubs posted that about DT after taking the wrong rims out to a certain terrain. I just laced DT's FR600s to 240s with double butted spokes and I haven't felt any flex yet. First remarks from a group of different guys who have built dozens of sets was along the lines of acknowledging the strength of the rim. I've only actually seen them flex when spoke tension is low, which is a given.

Some lame phone pics








X0 drivetrain, XTR M985, chromag OSX Fubar and hifi stem, opinionated tires, suspension, Thomson post, specialized phenom saddle, its a bike. 
Rides great. Coming up on new rotors and thinking of demoing clipless to give a try on this bike.


----------



## woodsey1 (Aug 18, 2012)

*am ride*

large santa cruz heckler easton havoc wheels fox float fork renthall fat boy bar hope stem and headset hope x2 brakes 180 mm rotor fax van rcrear xt groupset


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

woodsey1 said:


> large santa cruz heckler easton havoc wheels fox float fork renthall fat boy bar hope stem and headset hope x2 brakes 180 mm rotor fax van rcrear xt groupset


That's weird, I don't see anything!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

need 10 posts to be able to post a pic


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

digthemlows said:


> need 10 posts to be able to post a pic


Yeah, I know that.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yeah, I know that.


ima dork, should have payed attention to the "rolls eyes" smiley..............:madman:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

digthemlows said:


> ima dork, should have payed attention to the "rolls eyes" smiley..............:madman:


I'm gonna have to beat you!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ehigh said:


> by the way, you referred to a triple crown fork. It's more of a dual crown, triple *clamp* sort of thing. There aren't any triple crown forks. The arch is not a crown.


i don't understand why it's even called a triple clamp. i see only 2 clamps.and if you really want to get technical, it clamps in 4 spots. i suppose a traditional stem would be the third clamp but a direct mount takes that out of the equation... but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

saturnine said:


> i don't understand why it's even called a triple clamp. i see only 2 clamps.and if you really want to get technical, it clamps in 4 spots. i suppose a traditional stem would be the third clamp but a direct mount takes that out of the equation... but that's neither here nor there.


A lot of people get that wrong. We should just call them motocross forks.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

finally finished doing few upgrades. took me a month to get the 1x10 dialed to how i like but it was worth the trial and error. loving the bike. now the Fox 34s just need to get a bit cheaper and the bike will be perfect


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> Those arent mavericks are they?


No, it's just a *picture* of Maverick forks. They look flexy don't they


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Jon Richard said:


> No, it's just a *picture* of Maverick forks. They look flexy don't they


No they dont. I really like the inverted style.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> No they dont. I really like the inverted style.


You are missing my jest, post pics here- talk bike in the appropriate sub forum. Please.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

My SB66... Ready to rip at bike part tomorrow:


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

ehigh said:


> I doubt you will actually see many forks legitimately flex while you're riding. It's more of a feeling you experience when riding so hard that you don't get much time to look. If you see actual play, then rebuild that fork.
> 
> by the way, you referred to a triple crown fork. It's more of a dual crown, triple *clamp* sort of thing. There aren't any triple crown forks. The arch is not a crown.
> 
> ...


Fork flex IS visible. I took my dads mongoose (before he got a heckler) and rode it on a trail. Holy hell was that scary! The fork was legitametly flexing. My dt swiss is just a stocker. Its a E440s. I dont know if your familiar with this wheelset. Does dt swiss make any downhill rims?


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

manbat said:


> Nice build, swap you a custom fender telecaster for the frame?


Hilarious. I sold a Gibby 335 to pay for the frame.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

manbat said:


> Was gonnae tell you it was a 50s esquire but theres already been enough bull about forks in this thread, was it claptons 355?


Close; had dot inlays 'stead of tbe blocks.


----------



## snug dug (Jul 7, 2012)

*the scapegoat*

Here's mine. 2012 DB Scapegoat, 2x9 drivetrain, X-7 shifty bits, Talas 36 180/140, Havoc wheelset, KS Supernatural post


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> Fork flex IS visible. I took my dads mongoose (before he got a heckler) and rode it on a trail. Holy hell was that scary! The fork was legitametly flexing. My dt swiss is just a stocker. Its a E440s. I dont know if your familiar with this wheelset. Does dt swiss make any downhill rims?


I've seen EX500s and FR600s on DH bikes. The FR600 is stronger, but either is great.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> Fork flex IS visible. I took my dads mongoose (before he got a heckler) and rode it on a trail. Holy hell was that scary! The fork was legitametly flexing. My dt swiss is just a stocker. Its a E440s. I dont know if your familiar with this wheelset. Does dt swiss make any downhill rims?


really you come in here spouting off like an expert then ask that? lol


----------



## Kanza (Apr 24, 2012)

Frame: 09 (10) Commencal Supreme 6
Fork: 2012 - Marzocchi 66 RCV - TFTuned
Shock: Fox DHX3 - TFTuned
Bar: Renthal Fatbar
Stem: Renthal Strata
Seatpost: 2012 Rock Shox Reverb
Seat: Selle Italia
F.Brake: 2012 Saint 4 pot
R. Brake: 2012 Saint 4 pot
Cranks: 2012 Saint
Chainring: 32t Renthal
Chain Device: Straightline Silentguide
Shifter/mech: 2012 Saint
F. Wheel: Custom Hope pro2 Mavic EX / 2mm PG DTswiss spokes
R. Wheel: Custom Hope pro2 Mavic EX / 2mm PG DTswiss spokes
Gears: XT/9 Speed
Chain: XT
Tyres: Scwalbe Hans Dampf - Pacestar F/ Trailstar R
Pedals: Saint
Grips:
Headset: Hope


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

mzorich, Thimk, snug dug, ehigh, and Kanza

Please refrain from hijacking this thread- post all bike pics in the “shocks and suspension” sub forum. Lets show a little decorum and not distract from the flexi fork conversation by cluttering the “let’s see those AM set ups” with shots of bikes, how rude. 

Sarcasm aside, the ignoring of multiple pleas to stay on topic makes it apparent by now that every question is simply a ploy to excuse more trolling. Please don’t feed into it, it’s a game.


And now for our regularly scheduled program-

Syntace 12x142 thru axle

Hadley single speed hub w/ six 9 speed cogs 17t-34t

XTR RD-m972 rear derailer w/ a ss Saint short cage

Brake Force One brake caliper and 160mm BFO rotor


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Jon Richard said:


> mzorich, Thimk, snug dug, ehigh, and Kanza
> 
> Please refrain from hijacking this thread- post all bike pics in the "shocks and suspension" sub forum. Lets show a little decorum and not distract from the flexi fork conversation by cluttering the "let's see those AM set ups" with shots of bikes, how rude.
> 
> ...


what is that bike used for? kinda hard to go balls out with only 17t at the highest.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

saturnine said:


> what is that bike used for? kinda hard to go balls out with only 17t at the highest.


It's just a trail bike. I have some health issues so the only time I reach mach stupid is with the assistance of gravity.


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

mzorich said:


> finally finished doing few upgrades. took me a month to get the 1x10 dialed to how i like but it was worth the trial and error. loving the bike. now the Fox 34s just need to get a bit cheaper and the bike will be perfect
> 
> View attachment 72953
> 
> ...


How do you like the Purgatory as a rear tire. I use a Butcher up front and go through Ground Controls really quick. Torn knobs and beat sidewalls after about 20 runs or so.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

smellurfingers said:


> How do you like the Purgatory as a rear tire. I use a Butcher up front and go through Ground Controls really quick. Torn knobs and beat sidewalls after about 20 runs or so.


not a huge fan of the front or the rear.i have been riding them both since june and the rear is actually showing some sever signs of wear on the sidewalls. they are both very light which i like but i am going to switch the set up once the weather starts to get a bit wetter here in cali. probably going to go with a nobby nick and not sure why i am going to run in the rear yet


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

mzorich said:


> finally finished doing few upgrades. took me a month to get the 1x10 dialed to how i like but it was worth the trial and error. loving the bike. now the Fox 34s just need to get a bit cheaper and the bike will be perfect


Dang I really like that bike. The colors are simple but really make it happen for me. Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Dang I really like that bike. The colors are simple but really make it happen for me. Nice work.:thumbsup:


yeah man that bike is my love affair right now. between my dh bike and my hard tail that bike has seen more riding this summer then both combined. thanks for the props man. it looks like you got a few nice rides in your garage as well.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just built up my first AM bike. It does not have as much travel as a lot of the other bikes in here but I am coming from a XC background and for me it has a s&%t ton of travel. The AM bike is real fun on the downhills but a lot harder to go up the hills.

-27.75#
-fox 140 rlc
-125 rear travel
-4 piston brakes
-2x8 set up (3x8 shown)

vid of one first rides:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Wouldn't that be 125mm of travel in the rear?


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh ya, you are right. 125 rear.

fixed it


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rupps5 said:


> Oh ya, you are right. 125 rear.
> 
> fixed it


I thought for a minute that my Nickel got screwed out of 5mm.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

snug dug said:


> Here's mine. 2012 DB Scapegoat, 2x9 drivetrain, X-7 shifty bits, Talas 36 180/140, Havoc wheelset, KS Supernatural post


that's an amazing goat set up! nice...


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

post-16453 at mobile upload in Welshpool, United Kingdom - photo by numbskull22 - Pinkbike


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> really you come in here spouting off like an expert then ask that? lol


I am not a rim guy. I am not familiar with the top brands besides mavic.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Still waiting for some bling to come in....

Mid build

Santa Cruz Nickel
Cane Creek 110 head set
Fox 32 F120R
Race Face Ride XC Stem Bars and Seat post 
Hayes Stroker Ryde disc brakes 180 front 160 rear 
Race Face Ride XC Crankset 
Shimano Deore rapid fire shifters
Shimano LX rear D
Shimano Deore Front D 
WTB LaserDisc Trail
Kenda Nevega 2.1in



Still to come 
Race Face bash guard 
Red Jagwire cable housings all around
white odi lock on grips with red locks
Red Answer Rove FR pedals

possibly coming 
either Hope Pro EVO 2 hubs (red) with stans 650b wheels 
Fox Forx 32mm Van RLC 140mm or similar 
XT drive train 
KS i950r
still deciding what to get either one of the above or none....


----------



## CLAy.D (May 19, 2012)

This is my new RB IQ6.























































* Frame Size & Color: XL Sid Blue
* Fork: Sr Suntour Epicon 140mm QR15 
* Brakes: Shimano br-m666 SLX
* Cranks: Shimano Deore HT II
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore Dyna-sys
* Pedals: Haro
* Stem: Race Face Ride 70mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Evolve 680mm
* Seatpost: Race Face Evolve 375mm
* Saddle: Selle Italia X1 Flow
* Cassette: Shimano HG-62 11-34
* Headset: Tange Seiki Terious
* Grips: WTB Wolverine
* Front Tire: Rubena Charybdis 2.25
* Front Rim: Remerx 7320
* Front Hub/Skewer: Novatec
* Rear Tire: Rubena Charybdis 2.25
* Rear Rim: Remerx 7320
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Novatec
* Weight: 14.5Kg

Czech hand made mountain bike | RB Bike


----------



## Hockey85 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Stumpy*

Here is my all around trail ripper!










Best bike I have ever owned.


----------



## C 73 (Jun 21, 2012)

*2011 Enduro Custom*

2011 Enduro Custom
XT Brakes
ICE Rotors
Fun 750 Bars
Fun Headset
ODI Grips
Azonic Pedals
Blacklite Dropper Post
Custom RockShox Lyrik 170 with RC2DH Cartridge 
Custom RockShox Monarch3 Plus Rear Shock, custom tune by Push Industries
And other Stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

^^Two very nice Specialized bikes right there.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^Hey, I know where that is!


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Ventana Ciclon, Fresh rebuild. I upgraded my old parts to a full xtr build and 1x10 drivetrain. Im able to run it at 150mm/140mm/125mm with a shock swap to suit the trail that I'm riding. I also have an HD 160 with a heavy build, so I wanted to keep this light weight.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nice! What Revelation is that?


----------



## C 73 (Jun 21, 2012)

fuenstock said:


> Ventana Ciclon, Fresh rebuild. I upgraded my old parts to a full xtr build and 1x10 drivetrain. Im able to run it at 150mm/140mm/125mm with a shock swap to suit the trail that I'm riding. I also have an HD 160 with a heavy build, so I wanted to keep this light weight.


What ring set/cassette did you use?


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Nice! What Revelation is that?


The fork is a 2012 Revelation RLT ti dual air 150mm. I just added red revelation stickers to match the build.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

C 73 said:


> What ring set/cassette did you use?


Im running a 32 tooth e-thirten chainring and xtr 11-36 cassette with a mrp G2sl mini chain guide.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

C 73 said:


> 2011 Enduro Custom
> XT Brakes
> ICE Rotors
> Fun 750 Bars
> ...


just curious, what's custom about the frame?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

2w4s said:


> just curious, what's custom about the frame?


Hey, easy there! The big S might send an attorney over to your house.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

2w4s said:


> just curious, what's custom about the frame?


Nothing, he probably meant the whole bike as a build. From the looks of it almost everything is not original.


----------



## timng85 (Sep 20, 2012)

some serious bikes


----------



## timng85 (Sep 20, 2012)

my ride


----------



## CLAy.D (May 19, 2012)

Nice color combination :thumbsup:


----------



## C 73 (Jun 21, 2012)

2w4s said:


> just curious, what's custom about the frame?


Nothing for the frame, I changed 90% of the bike from new. :thumbsup:


----------



## mg2380 (Nov 8, 2011)

My 2013 Mission


----------



## C 73 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice ride ^^^


----------



## mg2380 (Nov 8, 2011)

C 73 said:


> Nice ride ^^^


Thanks!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

My do it all bike. Maybe not quite up to the same riding as all the longer travel bikes in here, but it gets it done! Definitely a bit beefier than XC bikes.

Everything is stock for now, but switching over to a 1X10 in the near future and snagging a dropper post.




Fox 32 Float RL DRCV 120mm
Fox Performance Series Float RP-2 w/DRCV 120mm
Bontrager Stem, Seatpost, Saddle, Handlebars 
Shimano SLX M666 hydraulic disc brakes 180mm Front and Rear Rotors 
Shifters Shimano SLX 
Crankset Shimano Deore XT
Front Derailleur Shimano SLX
Rear Derailleur Shimano Deore XT
Wheels Bontrager Rhythm Comp 
Tires Bontrager XR4 Expert, 26x2.2"


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

Opinions: Nice looking Trek!


----------



## John479 (Sep 25, 2012)

The old one that still gets ridden ocassionally.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Opinions said:


> My do it all bike. Maybe not quite up to the same riding as all the longer travel bikes in here, but it gets it done! Definitely a bit beefier than XC bikes.
> 
> Everything is stock for now, but switching over to a 1X10 in the near future and snagging a dropper post.


Beautiful bike sir!


----------



## mtblol (Feb 12, 2012)

brand new 2013 stumpy evo
popped her cherry at ucsc yesterday


----------



## rpr (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry...double post.


----------



## rpr (Sep 25, 2012)

Opinions said:


> My do it all bike. Maybe not quite up to the same riding as all the longer travel bikes in here, but it gets it done! Definitely a bit beefier than XC bikes.
> 
> Everything is stock for now, but switching over to a 1X10 in the near future and snagging a dropper post.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Sorry if I missed it, but I'm not up on the current bikes.

What is it? Trek Fuel?


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

@SoWal_MTBer,FinRoller: Thanks! Glad you both like it!



rpr said:


> Very nice! Sorry if I missed it, but I'm not up on the current bikes.
> 
> What is it? Trek Fuel?


Yup this is the 2012 Trek Fuel EX8! And thanks!

@mtblol: Love that stumpy! Looks like one heck of a ripper!


----------



## mtblol (Feb 12, 2012)

Its a hell of a lot of bike compared to what it replaced


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

*The Best*

I have a 2012 Specialized Enduro Evo size Small, with Lizard Skins lock-on Grips. Other than that it is completely stock, for now [evil grin]. 

















:rockon:


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

Forgot this one of me and my bike, I'm 15.


----------



## LeChat (Feb 5, 2008)

meSSican said:


> My new Titus el guapo. Labor of love
> 
> * Year & Frame Size: '11 large
> * Fork: RS Lyrik R solo air soon to be upgraded to DH2
> ...


SLAM THAT STEM


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)

My ride. As soon as KS starts shipping out their first production run of the LEV 150, she'll be finished.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi this is mine










*Yeti ASR-7
* Year & Frame Size: '11 Medium 
* Fork: 2012 Fox Talas 36 , 140-180 mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT with ice tech rotors 203 / 160mm front and rear
* Cranks: Shimano XT 3x10 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT Etype
* Shifters: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT 
* Pedals: Shimano DX
* Stem: Easton Haven 90mm 
* Handlebar: Easton Havoc Carbon
* Seatpost: 2012 Rockshock Reverb, lefty control
* Saddle: Bontrager 
* Seat clamp: Salsa
* Bottom Bracket: duh ?
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Chain: Shimano XT 
* Headset: Crane Creek 40
* Grips: ODI Lizzard skind Peaty , clip ons
* Front Tire: Panaracer Rampage 2.35 , Tubless
* Front Rim: Stans ZTR Flow 
* Front Hub: Hope Evo Pro2 , 20 mm trough 
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Rampage 2.35 , Tubless
* Rear Rim: Stans ZTR Flow 
* Rear Hub: Hope Evo Pro2 , 16 x 135 mm trough

pic still without Reverb (it had a Titec El Norte seatpost back then)


----------



## Shutter (Sep 29, 2012)

Really like the color LeChat!


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

retrofred said:


> Well of the things I would of made priority in buying would of been good brakes.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T879 using Tapatalk 2


Thought about it, also thought about taking the 6Ti and M4 off my dh bike I don't use here in Florida, but the Hayes are plenty strong and the Hope set will be an overkill for the flat land here in Florida. 
I haven't had any issues with them, yet, and when I do, I'll be sure to get something new.
I don't see the need to purchase new components/parts just because I got a frame, fork, and wheels. What I got off my broken bike does the trick just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*Intense Tracer 2*

2012 Intense Tracer 2 medium, fox float rc3 shock, 6.25 travel position
2007 Fox Talas RC2 (100/130/160)
SRAM X9 front 3x10 direct mount der, X9 9 speed rear der
SRAM X0 9 speed shifters
SRAM 9 speed chain
Shimano 11/32 cassette
ODI Intense lock on grips
Hope mini brakes, 183mm hope rotors, organic pads
Race Face Atlas crank (22/32/bash)
Chris King BB & HS
Chromag OSX bars & saddle
Gravity Dropper post
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 tires, tubeless
WTB Frequency i23 rims, yellow tape & Stan's valves
Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs, 20mm front, bolt on rear and steel freehub conversions


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Great Tracer 2 ^^^

I've been on mine for almost a year now and hasn't let me down in any conditions, great bike for doing a little bit of everything - nice ride.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

trojans1993 said:


> Hey SRALPH - no attachment showing up on this end - lets see that T2


Edited my post. Crappy picture though


----------



## fritzd (Feb 14, 2012)

My newly built beast! 

Frame: Canyon Torque 2012 
Fork: Fox 36 Talas 180mm/140mm 
Rear Shock: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Wheelset: Mavic Crossmax SX
Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
Front Derailleur: Sram X0 
Shifters: Sram X0 
Crankset: X0 22-36
Rear Cassette: Sram 11-36t PG1091r
Seatpost: KS Lev
Saddle: SQlab 611 Active
Handle Bar: Easton Haven
Stem: Easton Haven
Tires: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35
Handlebar grips: Race face Strafe
Pedals: DMRBIKES Vault


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

trojans1993 said:


> Great Tracer 2 ^^^
> 
> I've been on mine for almost a year now and hasn't let me down in any conditions, great bike for doing a little bit of everything - nice ride.


Thanks. The only issue I've had was the rear hope alloy freehub body. I split two of them and the bearings exploded. The first time it caused the hub to go fixed, causing the rear derailleur to wrap and ripped the dropout hanger. Steel freehub swap seems to have sorted that out though.

Great bike indeed. I've owned 2 Tracer 1's, an Uzzi SLX and a 5.5 EVP. This is my favorite intense to date.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

fritzd said:


> My newly build beast!


Nice work on your build!:thumbsup:


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

fritzd said:


> My newly built beast!
> 
> Frame: Canyon Torque 2012
> Fork: Fox 36 Talas 180mm/140mm
> ...


I don't comment on the majority of the bikes here... BUT DAMN!!!! Looks great!!!

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

Holy SH!!!T


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

fritzd said:


> My newly built beast!
> 
> Frame: Canyon Torque 2012
> Fork: Fox 36 Talas 180mm/140mm
> ...


Won't the piggy back hit the frame under compression?


----------



## fritzd (Feb 14, 2012)

mattyrides07 said:


> I don't comment on the majority of the bikes here... BUT DAMN!!!! Looks great!!!
> 
> "Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
> -James Dean


Thanks. 



prancisfena said:


> Won't the piggy back hit the frame under compression?


No. The DHX Air is a standard for all Canyon Torque models. The design is also such that the shock remains parallel to the frame. 
Canyon | Mountainbikes | Torque Frameset


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Great looking bike and lots of good stuff!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine and when my Son gets big enough his to match! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

DAnREal said:


> Mine and when my Son gets big enough his to match! :thumbsup:


Man that is so cool. Hats off to you sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

DAnREal said:


> Mine and when my Son gets big enough his to match! :thumbsup:


Haha this is so cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

DAnREal said:


> Mine and when my Son gets big enough his to match! :thumbsup:


Rock on! That's too cool! :thumbsup: Awesome little ripper and your SC is sexy!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Man that is so cool. Hats off to you sir!:thumbsup:





prancisfena said:


> Haha this is so cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks ! I still need to upholster the saddle with black vinyl and purchase some santa cruz stickers and fox shox stickers..... But I think its gonna make a great "guy" time activity and probably will encourage him to ride more..... The bike originally had specialized decals and a pink fork and saddle and chrome head set..... So not much work but still a small project


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Opinions said:


> Rock on! That's too cool! :thumbsup: Awesome little ripper and your SC is sexy!


Thanks


----------



## chewaz (Aug 8, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just built this up. Rode it today and maaaannn Im in love!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Love it cman! What are the specs on that beauty?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

nomads are just sexy bikes


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

-Large Nomad Frame
-Fox DHX 5.0 PUSHD with a 450 Coil
-Formula RX Brakes
-SOS Rims
-Thomson Elite Seatpost
-Douglas Saddle
-FSA Gravity Cranks with bashguard
-XO Shifters With XO RD (Its a long Cage but am thinking of switching to a Medium cage X9 or something since im running 2x9 now)
-XTR FD
-HT Flat Pedals
-Fox Vanilla Fork
-WTB WeirWolf Tires (2.3 Front 2.1 rear)


----------



## devaHT (Aug 23, 2007)

My Remedy ...


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

looks impressive!


----------



## BLAMM0 (Aug 23, 2012)

love those gold components


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

That Remedy is beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Ace!


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

devaHT said:


> My Remedy ...


not a huge Remedy fan but your bike makes me one. this is definitely the most beast Remedy on this forum. very nice man


----------



## integraver (Jan 16, 2012)

dang.. you guys got awesome setups.. I may be embarassed to post my bike up.. But will do.. 

*going to take pics*


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Bought an Intense Carbine frame plus the 27.5 drop-outs, because after running a 650b wheel on the front of my Firebird, I wanted to go full 27.5. Finally built it up!! I'm soooo psyched to ride this thing HARD, but I'm only 4 weeks post Op from surgery on my badly broken collar bone. I'll get some light rides in and next week when I come back from Japan hopefully the x-rays and Doc say okay!

With a large frame and 26" wheels it comes in at 28lbs 8oz; 3 pounds lighter than my Firebird with the same build. I'm hoping to keep it under 29lbs with my 650b wheels made of carbon rims, DT350 hubs and Kenda Nevegals 2.35(Lighter than my current tires).

Large Frame w/ RP23 CTD; 142x12 26" drop-outs
Fox 36 Talas 160 (Freshly rebuilt and now a Float)
Cranks: X.0 38/24 w/ MRP party crasher; Cassette: XG-1080; Chain: Sram 1091R
Shifters: XTR I-Spec(new); RD: XTR Shadow Plus(new); FD: XT; Pedals: XTR Trail
Brakes: XTR Trail w/ 180F/160R ICE Tech rotors
Bars: Crankbrothers Iodine 11 carbon 740mm; Stem: Crankbrothers Iodine 2 65mm
Grips: ODI Oury; Saddle: Fizik Tundra 2; Seat Post: KS Lev 125mm (new) 
Wheels: Easton Carbon Havens; Tires: Specialized Purgatory Grid 2.4 F/ Eskar2 Grid 2.3 R


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^so sick


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Very nice, I demo'd a 27.5 at the Intense campout earlier this year and it rode great. I have a Tracer 2 and absolutely love it and the 27.5 just felt like a slightly larger version. How is the wheel clearance on a Fox 36? doesn't look like there's too much room on my 26" wheels so it must be tight or was added clearance part of the rebuild?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

trojans1993 said:


> Very nice, I demo'd a 27.5 at the Intense campout earlier this year and it rode great. I have a Tracer 2 and absolutely love it and the 27.5 just felt like a slightly larger version. How is the wheel clearance on a Fox 36? doesn't look like there's too much room on my 26" wheels so it must be tight or was added clearance part of the rebuild?


No just the standard 36 lowers. Almost a half of an inch from the casing to the bottom of the arch, so about a quarter of an inch from the knob. I ride mostly desert SW so I'm not too worried about mud. Here are some photos of the 650 I ran on the front of my Firebird; Good way to experience 27.5 and it's advantages.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

my AM bike


----------



## bunk216 (Jul 28, 2012)

I really like the idea of a 650b up front. I see that setup on my bike in the future.


----------



## mtb_tico (Mar 9, 2007)

*Yeti 575*

Loving the sweet AM builds on this thread. Here's my '11 Yeti 575. Came as an Enduro build but a lot has been swapped out since then! Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Blur TRc, changed from 2 bikes (Covert, Sovereign) down to one, I'm very happy!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

That is one gorgeous yeti! And so is the Santa Cruz.

Now I have a question that I just want to see what everyone else says about it. I understand changes all come down to personal opinions but I was wondering what anyone on here would think of a red steam, red chainring, and a red seatclamp on my Fuel?

Also this is an older pic. The bike has seen plenty of use now :thumbsup:


----------



## mtb_tico (Mar 9, 2007)

Opinions said:


> That is one gorgeous yeti! And so is the Santa Cruz.
> 
> Now I have a question that I just want to see what everyone else says about it. I understand changes all come down to personal opinions but I was wondering what anyone on here would think of a red steam, red chainring, and a red seatclamp on my Fuel?
> 
> ...




Hey Opinions! Great looking Fuel! :thumbsup: IMO - go with a red handlebar instead of a stem. Red seat clamp and chainring would be cool! And when you're due for a new wheelset, Sun-Ringle Charger Pro (red hubs).


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

mtb_tico said:


> Hey Opinions! Great looking Fuel! :thumbsup: IMO - go with a red handlebar instead of a stem. Red seat clamp and chainring would be cool! And when you're due for a new wheelset, Sun-Ringle Charger Pro (red hubs).


^ what he said. Good ideas


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)

Deathly go for the red handlebars instead of the stem. The clamp and chain ring would both look good as well. Red cable housing always looks hot too!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

You know, I've never thought about red bars but after poking around and finding the bike in the pic below, I will admit that it looks sick with the red bars. Thanks for the tips and pointing me in a different direction. More food for thought!










And another view of mine for a better look at the bars.










@mtb_tico: Thanks for the idea of the red bars! Also the red hubs is a definite change in the future whenever I get around to building some new wheels.


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)

Industry 9 makes a sweet set of hubs and spokes in red!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

NomadSC said:


> Industry 9 makes a sweet set of hubs and spokes in red!


That they do! Been looking at them for a while as a primary possibility! Always had a thing for them.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Opinions said:


> That they do! Been looking at them for a while as a primary possibility! Always had a thing for them.


It's a great wheel, stiff as hell. Go for it. I am running them on my HD.


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

NomadSC said:


> Industry 9 makes a sweet set of hubs and spokes in red!


I have red hubs with red nipples...

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

NomadSC said:


> Industry 9 makes a sweet set of hubs and spokes in red!


I have red hubs with red nipples...

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## Karreklud (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is mine 
All stock with Blackspire Sub4 pedals and Specialized Enduro XL Grips ( not mounted on the pic )

Just got the bike and only have 25km on it so far. It seems it could use some LSC on the suspension and some wider bars other than that it rides like a beast =D

gp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8746845/p4pb8746845.jpg


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

hey ^^^ i don't think your pic is showing.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

@Trojans: They can't post pics or hyperlinks yet because they don't enough posts.

But here is the bike for everyone

Sexy bike Kerre!


----------



## ayayron (Apr 11, 2011)

drool


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

here is my fuel.

The only mods so far are tubeless tires, specialized butcher in front and clutch in the rear.. I love this bike


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

here's a pic from today at the top before bombing down as fast as I could. I'm really impressed this bike corners like it's on rails!! (probably still slower than most of y'all, but my fastest day on this bike)


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

2009 Santa Cruz Nomad...:thumbsup:


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

What kind of down-tube pack is that?



vikb said:


>


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

mattyrides07 said:


> I have red hubs with red nipples...


You know you can get a cream for that.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BCBlur said:


> What kind of down-tube pack is that?


Scott at Porcelain Rocket made a custom bag for my Nomad. I keep all my tools, spare tube, patch kit and pump there so when I switch hydration packs or just grab my bike for a quick rip I don't have to think about anything...:thumbsup:

Custom Bicycle Bags from Porcelain Rocket


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I suspect this one *may* qualify as an AM ride with its red hubs and nipples and all.



















650B baby!


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is mine one day old.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

StiHacka said:


> I suspect this one *may* qualify as an AM ride with its red hubs and nipples and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sick bike! one of my local shops just started carrying ibis! i need to go check them out


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

andy_n said:


> Here is mine one day old.


Badass


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

My Specialized Enduro Expert 2011. Parts have been removed, frame sold.
Transferring over to the new 2012 Uzzi.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

vjrk77 said:


> My Specialized Enduro Expert 2011. Parts have been removed, frame sold.
> Transferring over to the new 2012 Uzzi.


I swapped my older Enduro for a Tracer 2 and couldn't be happier. Enjoy the Uzzi - I dig the stealth black.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

trojans1993 said:


> I swapped my older Enduro for a Tracer 2 and couldn't be happier. Enjoy the Uzzi - I dig the stealth black.


Thanks Man!!!


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

mine.....


----------



## appy0780 (Sep 30, 2011)

Some lovely bikes there, Will post one of mine up in a min.


----------



## appy0780 (Sep 30, 2011)

Heres my Mega comp that ive tangoed with a few extras. Think its going to be like marmite on here but all comments welcome good and bad.

Superstar DH rims with dual ply Maxxis
Crank brothers Joplin 4 dropper post
Superstar Nano pedals
Superstar headset spacers
Superstar brake pads
Superstar chain ring bolts
Superstar oversized Grips with lockrings and barends (grips no changed for orange ones)
Superstar seat clamp
And finally my race spec go faster cable ties 
think thats it..

Saddle was high as id just fitted it and hadnt set it for my height yet



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice bike, although I'm not sure many of the Americans here will know what marmite is.


----------



## appy0780 (Sep 30, 2011)

Kiwiplague said:


> Very nice bike, although I'm not sure many of the Americans here will know what marmite is.


cheers, Really? I thought marmite was an international thing?
Ok for people who dont know what marmite is its like vegimite, you either love it or hate it theres no middle ground


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

appy0780 said:


> Some lovely bikes there, Will post one of mine up in a min.


I like the look of all the superstar components. Don't think we can get any of their stuff in Australia.


----------



## appy0780 (Sep 30, 2011)

This is going up Mt Snowdon in Wales



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## appy0780 (Sep 30, 2011)

andy_n said:


> I like the look of all the superstar components. Don't think we can get any of their stuff in Australia.


Im a sucker for their stuff, both of my bikes are covered in it, in fact all my bikes have always looked liked ive done a ram raid of their shop lol

Maybe if you get a few of you together it will be worth it? Is shipping that expensive to Aus? I buy stuff from Hong Kong, China etc all the time and postage is stupidly cheap coming this way.

Superstar Components - High Spec Parts For Peanuts

Ask them for a quote.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Marmite / Vegemite is quite possibly one of the most disgusting things I've tasted. It smells good bit tastes like shite.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Marmite / Vegemite is quite possibly one of the most disgusting things I've tasted. It smells good bit tastes like shite.


It is a bit of an acquired taste, that's for sure.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

It has arrived...
Intense Uzzi!!!


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wasn't Intense one of the few companies left that still made their frames in the US? How come there are Asian symboles on the cardboard?


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

The Uzzi looks like a freakin' beast, in a VERY good way. Can't wait to see the final build!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

vikb said:


> Scott at Porcelain Rocket made a custom bag for my Nomad. I keep all my tools, spare tube, patch kit and pump there so when I switch hydration packs or just grab my bike for a quick rip I don't have to think about anything...:thumbsup:
> 
> Custom Bicycle Bags from Porcelain Rocket


200 dollars for a frame pack...??? WTF


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

stiingya said:


> 200 dollars for a frame pack...??? WTF












Stuff costs more when it's not made in China at slave wages. He spends a lot of time on each bag making it custom to your bike by hand and he's not getting rich.

BTW - the frame bag above is $165. You can add lots of features and expensive fabric to bump up the cost. Each bag is custom so you get to decide what you want.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just Got It Built Today


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

vjrk77 said:


> Just Got It Built Today


Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

I own a Felt Compulsion 2 SE which I bought new in 2009. I love it to bits and will get some images up once Ive done t10 posts lol


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

vjrk77 said:


> Just Got It Built Today


I would have sex with your bike. hahaha :cornut:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

warrior737 said:


> I would have sex with your bike. hahaha :cornut:


seat tube or bottom bracket?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

digthemlows said:


> seat tube or bottom bracket?


Neither would work for me, not expandable enough.


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha, I've only been on this forum a couple of hours and you've already made me laugh....

Keep it up guys


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Alex_W said:


> Haha, I've only been on this forum a couple of hours and you've already made me laugh....
> 
> Keep it up guys


Give it some time, I'll probably piss you off at some point.


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Give it some time, I'll probably piss you off at some point.


Haha "MyMan" and me you no bout..

Any way now I've posted enough relpies I can add some images.

Felt Compulsion 2 Special Edition Mint Sauce

After Ride









Cleaned









Frame:Felt Equilink "ALL DAY" Full Suspension, 7005 Double-Butted Aluminum with Hydroform Toptube and new Alloy Seat and Chainstays 145mm travel, 45mm Integrated Head Tube, Replacable Derailleur Hanger, Disc-Brake SpecificRear

Shock:FOX Float Air 7.875 x 2.0, 12mm Shaft Diameter, 29mm Body Diameter, Aluminum, External Rebound Adjust, 315 Grams

Fork:Rock Shox Pike 409 140mm Dual Air With Motion Control Adjustments: External rebound, Internal low speed compression to 'Lock' with external Floodgate Magnesium lowers, includes Maxle 360 20mm, Direct mount Disc Tabs (Post Style) 5.4lbs Disc Brake Specific

Front Derailleureore XTR, E-Type Down-Swing Dual-Pull Band-Type, 34.9mm Seat Tube, Dual Pull, 66-69 Degree CS Angle

Rear Derailleur:2008 X-9, long cage, ,Aluminum alloy links and forged B-knuckle, High Strength Grilon P-knuckle, sealed cartridge bearing upper pulley, Aluminum cage 9-Speed, Direct Attachment Top-Normal DesignShifters:

SRAM X-7, 1-1 Trigger 9 speed Shifter 9 speed right 3 speed (Shimano compatible) Left 262g

Chainset:Truvativ Firex SX 2-Piece Crank, Forged Aluminum Arms, 9-SpeedChainrings:44/32/22 tooth chainrings 7075 Alloy outer Ring, Steel middle and inner ring

Bottom Bracket:Giga X-Pipe XRCassette:

Sram PG-950 Cassette Sprocket, 9-Speed, 11-34 Tooth range

Chain:Super-Narrow for 9-Speed

Front Brake:Hope M4 A caliper with 4 pistons. The silver caliper has the word HOPE and M4 machined into the side and is a 2 piece design. Hope braided lines with stainless fittings 203mm Rotor

Rear Brake: Hope M4 A caliper with 4 pistons. The silver caliper has the word HOPE and M4 machined into the side and is a 2 piece design.Hope braided lines with stainless fittings 160mm Rotor

Levers:Hope Mini (Classic) In Black

Handlebars: Truvativ Husslefelt Raiser Bar 9-degree back-sweep, 5-degree up-sweep

Stem:New Felt All Mountain Stem 3D Forged Aluminum 4 bolt Split Clamp design. 7 degree rise, CP chromo hardware 290grams 31.8 Bar Bore. Extensions=100mm

Headset:Fully-Integrated Aheadset Threadless Type, Cane Creek Compatible (45 Degree), 1-1/8 inch, Sealed Cartridge Bearing, 28.6/41/30mm Diameter, 10.2mm Stack Height, without Top Cap, 73 Grams

Grips: Gusset clear grips with twin alloy lock rings.

Rims:WTB SPEEDDISC All Mountain Disc Doublewall Aluminum, 26 x 1.5 x 32 hole, 26mm Width, Safety seal bead PRESTA Valve, Black Anodized, with Single Eyelets, 505 Grams, with WTB DecalFront Hub:FELT 20mm Thru Axle hub, Forged Aluminum, for Disc Brake, Sealed Bearing, Without 7075 20mm Axle, 110mm Overlocknut Dimension, without Logo

Rear Hub:Shimano Deore FH-M525 6-Bolt Disc Brake, Aluminum Cassette Type (8-9-Speed), Steel Freehub Body, with BLACK ED Alloy Quick-Release Lever, 135mm Overlocknut DimensionSpokesouble Butted 14g Matte Black Stainless (3-Cross Front & Rear)

Front Tyre:Mondraker SYS ITS 26x2.25

Rear Tyre:Mondraker SYS ITS 26x2.25

Tubesresta Valve

Saddle: San Marco (White)

Seat Binder:Cold-Forged 6061 Aluminum, with Cr-Mo Bolt & Forged Alloy lever

Cheers


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Right on! It's always nice to see a Felt. I used to know Jim Felt. He and Johnny O'mara used to come up to the ranch I grew up on and we would go hunting. That was in the late '80's and early 90's. Jim used to be Johnny's tuner with the works Honda team and then later with Suzuki.


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

Ah cool, I would have been about 10 then so it's before my time lol....You could have asked Jim how to change the 4 bearings in the Equilink for me lol

I love your Santacruz...the wheels are ace...although there worth as much as my bike I guess lol....

Seems like you love your bikes...What do you know about the damper system in a Fax RP3 lol? I've taken mine apart and havent got a clue which order to rebuild it lol


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Alex_W said:


> Ah cool, I would have been about 10 then so it's before my time lol....You could have asked Jim how to change the 4 bearings in the Equilink for me lol
> 
> I love your Santacruz...the wheels are ace...although there worth as much as my bike I guess lol....
> 
> Seems like you love your bikes...What do you know about the damper system in a Fax RP3 lol? I've taken mine apart and havent got a clue which order to rebuild it lol


You can get Spinergys on Ebay for a pretty good price. They are killer wheels. Sorry, I can help you with the shock. A google search may turn up a diagram of the parts.


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Shawn, I'll bare that in mind for the upgrade I plan in the new year.

Thanks for the info on the shock but a Google search is what brought me here lol...

Maybe another member can help me.

Nice to chat and thanks for the kind welcome.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Alex_W said:


> Hi Shawn, I'll bare that in mind for the upgrade I plan in the new year.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the shock but a Google search is what brought me here lol...
> 
> ...


Right on man! Ask in the Suspension section, someone will know and good luck.


----------



## Alex_W (Oct 15, 2012)

Ive posted a thread on that section and sent a pm to a member who spoke about this in 2010, just hope he can remember how to rebuild one for me lol.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

warrior737 said:


> I would have sex with your bike. hahaha :cornut:


I just talked to it.... says it's not interested.. sorry man. :nono:


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Complete 
Intense Uzzi


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Where did you get that red and black hammerschmidt?


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

vjrk, that bike is beautiful! Exact color scheme I'm going for on my bike! Also diggin the renthal bar. Been a fan of that bar for ages.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

vikb said:


> Stuff costs more when it's not made in China at slave wages. He spends a lot of time on each bag making it custom to your bike by hand and he's not getting rich.
> 
> BTW - the frame bag above is $165. You can add lots of features and expensive fabric to bump up the cost. Each bag is custom so you get to decide what you want.


That price is not custom, that is just for a basic one compartment nylon triangle bag with water resistant zippers, a hole for a camelpack, (not included of course), and some velcro. Even if it's hand made that's still a huge mark up over the time involved to make it and the materials going into it. I get low volume = higher cost, but there isn't any added value in the product over a decent frame pack from Nashbar

It doesn't take America 150-250 dollars to compete with what they can make and sell from china for 35 bucks.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

stiingya said:


> That price is not custom, that is just for a basic one compartment nylon triangle bag with water resistant zippers, a hole for a camelpack, (not included of course), and some velcro. Even if it's hand made that's still a huge mark up over the time involved to make it and the materials going into it. I get low volume = higher cost, but there isn't any added value in the product over a decent frame pack from Nashbar
> 
> It doesn't take America 150-250 dollars to compete with what they can make and sell from china for 35 bucks.


I feel ya! 150-250? You can find that www.notgonnahappen.com


----------



## fritzd (Feb 14, 2012)

vjrk77 said:


> Complete


That is a nice bike!!!!


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gawdodirt said:


> Where did you get that red and black hammerschmidt?


Its just an additional red plate from the local Nicolai Bikes dealer. It's part of Nicolai's pimp kit package.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Opinions said:


> vjrk, that bike is beautiful! Exact color scheme I'm going for on my bike! Also diggin the renthal bar. Been a fan of that bar for ages.


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

vjrk77 said:


> Its just an additional red plate from the local Nicolai Bikes dealer. It's part of Nicolai's pimp kit package.


ha good buy. The bike really looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Bikesrock (Feb 20, 2012)

sticky fingers said:


> here is my am. 2008 windsor ghost.
> 
> * frame size & color: 17" white
> * fork: Rock shox dart 1
> ...


this thing sucks


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the uzzi needs more fenders. at least one more.


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> seat tube or bottom bracket?


Head tube.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

warrior737 said:


> Head tube.


:lol:


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone having issues with a Sektor rl dual position 120-150mm? I've just recently had one installed. I had it adjusted to 120mm at the rockshox distributor but it's now back to 150mm after a jump.. and my frame's limit is only at 130mm. The mechanic at the shop told me to keep the travel knob pointing down to my left so it wont spring back to 150mm but I checked the tag and I'm a bit confused. The tag says "to climbing mode" and shows the knob with a red arrow pointing up (turning it to point forward). Is there anything you can advise? The sram store is really 3hours away. :madman:

Me and my friend have tried exhausting all our strength compressing but the fork still stays at 150mm. Any tips that can help would really be appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Bikesrock said:


> this thing sucks


That's rude!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

kaneshiro76 said:


> Anyone having issues with a Sektor rl dual position 120-150mm? I've just recently had one installed. I had it adjusted to 120mm at the rockshox distributor but it's now back to 150mm after a jump.. and my frame's limit is only at 130mm. The mechanic at the shop told me to keep the travel knob pointing down to my left so it wont spring back to 150mm but I checked the tag and I'm a bit confused. The tag says "to climbing mode" and shows the knob with a red arrow pointing up (turning it to point forward). Is there anything you can advise? The sram store is really 3hours away. :madman:
> 
> Me and my friend have tried exhausting all our strength compressing but the fork still stays at 150mm. Any tips that can help would really be appreciated! :thumbsup:


I'd hit up the suspension section.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

stiingya said:


> That price is not custom,


That is custom since every frame triangle is going to be unique. You send in a tracing from your bike and the bag is made to measure. You choose any extra features you want, the fabric, width, etc..

You are of course free to buy a Chinese bag from Nashbar. If you find one that meets your needs and your budget - awesome - 

Scott generally has a waiting list of 2 months so he's doing something right...:thumbsup:


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

vikb said:


> You are of course free to buy a Chinese bag from Nashbar. If you find one that meets your needs and your budget!


BURN!!!!!! Made in America, bee-yatch!!!

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

vikb said:


> That is custom since every frame triangle is going to be unique. You send in a tracing from your bike and the bag is made to measure. You choose any extra features you want, the fabric, width, etc..
> 
> You are of course free to buy a Chinese bag from Nashbar. If you find one that meets your needs and your budget - awesome -
> 
> Scott generally has a waiting list of 2 months so he's doing something right...:thumbsup:


or it takes him 2 months to make a bag


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

less bags more bikes please


----------



## Karreklud (Nov 18, 2011)

Opinions said:


> @Trojans: They can't post pics or hyperlinks yet because they don't enough posts.
> 
> But here is the bike for everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

from spain my mondraker dune xr with forward geometry


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
bike check
frame. mondraker dune xr fg
fork. marzocchi 55 tst 2 air
brakes. formula rx
crankset. sram s1400
rear derailleur. sram x7
front derailleur. shimano slx
cassette. shimano hg81
shifter. sram x0 gripshift
chain. kmc x10
saddle. selle italia sl xc
seatpost. kind shock
pedals. cb candy
stem. onoff stoic 10mm
bar. renthal fatbar


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Wicked, can you tell us how it feels different or the same to say a 50mm bike?


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

The bike is far more stable than the dune with 50mm stem, taking fast corners like the other, this is much faster reactions. i can brake later before entering the curve. In buzzards places goes a little better than the other because the front turns instantly
Although you may not believe it, the technical climbs become more easily, i guess it will be to go more centered on the bike. On long climbs and hilly as the other, leg and hold

I do not want to know anything about bikes with stems of 50mm and short wheelbase

sorry for my english


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

got a 2012 Lyrik Dual Position Air for my 2008 Turner RFX ...... I'm looking forward to the difference from my Old Talas 32.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nice! How tall are you? I only ask, because I might build a bike for a friend and he is 6' 6" tall, 260 pounds. And I have no idea what to put under him.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Nice! How tall are you? I only ask, because I might build a bike for a friend and he is 6' 6" tall, 260 pounds. And I have no idea what to put under him.


I'm 6'7" 230lbs and that's an XXL - 23" seat tube and 25" tt. there's some good resources in the Clydes forum for bigger bikes.....there's a XXL 5spot frame on the Turner site for 999.00 ... it's a 2010 frame.......hellava deal!!


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Not as burly as some but should be great for So Cal. Came in just over 27lbs as-is. Could easily be lighter with the right wheels, seat, and a non-dropper post. The bike will be my trail and race bike for XC and super-d events.

Pivot Mach 5.7 Carbon


----------



## zbi701 (Oct 12, 2012)

Frame Size & Color: S-Works Enduro 2005 Medium, Green
* Fork: Fox Float 32 RLC 140mm
* Shock Fox DHX Air
* Brakes: Avid XO Trail
* Cranks: Raceface SIXC Carbon 36/24
* Front Derailleur: XTR M985
* Rear Derailleur: XTR M972 Shadow Carbon
* Pedals: Wellgo MG-1 Ti
* Stem: Thompson X4
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon riser
* Seatpost: Thompson
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
* Bottom Bracket: Raceface
* Cassette: Sram XO 
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Odi Ruffian
* Front Tire: Maxxis
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax ST
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Rear Tire: Maxxis
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax ST
* Rear Hub/Skewer Mavic
* Weight 12.3kg (27.1lbs)


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Saying goodbye to some old stuff:










And time to put in some new stuff over the past few months:

Flow EX rims
RCS ti coil
New Saint brakes
'11 55 RC3 Ti

Rides like a champ!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

That old Enduro is so nice  I've always loved the older style Enduros! 

And a very nice Turner! Looks like she's seeing some good use ;D

Also that Pivot.... damn!


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

vjrk77 said:


> Complete
> Intense Uzzi


First offroad ride today... LOVING IT!!! And CCDB Air is fantastic. Still havent touch any setting since I got the Frame.

Intense Uzzi M Size, 125psi,

High Speed Compression - 2 turns clockwise

Low Speed Compression - 18 turns clockwise

High Speed Rebound - 2 turns clockwise

Low Speed Rebound - 18 turns clockwise

First Offroad Test... Amazing

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151073473506577


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kiwiplague said:


> It is a bit of an acquired taste, that's for sure.


It's the same for Durian in Asia..How many jackass try it? 99% got turn off before they eat it..


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, my Nomad C had to go, for a few reasons. But this is it's replacement:



















Large Meta AM frame
PUSH's RP23 BV shock
Fox 36 Float RLC Kashima
Hope Pick 'n' Mix headset
RS Reverb
Selle Italia SLR Ti
Easton Havoc Carbon bars
Easton Haven 55mm stem
Formula The One brakes, floating 180mm Formula rotors
XTR 10spd shifter
Saint Shadow Plus 10spd mech
SRAM XX 11-36 cassette
E13 33T front ring
Straitline Silent Guide
XTR M980 cranks
Nukeproof Neutron Mag Ti pedals
DT Swiss 240S/DT Rev/Stans Arch EX rims
Specialized Eskar Control 2Bliss tyres.


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

just out of curiosity, what was wrong with your Nomad?? 


-C- said:


> Well, my Nomad C had to go, for a few reasons


----------



## MercerClub (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

ban said:


> just out of curiosity, what was wrong with your Nomad??


Hopefully not for the wrong reason...Nomad is a great bike..


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the new metas are imo the best looking bikes out there.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

ban said:


> just out of curiosity, what was wrong with your Nomad??


I haven't spent much time on this yet, but I chose this because of things I didn't like about the Nomad.

The Nomad sizing was all over the place, and being inbetween a L & XL, it only amplified that issue. The large I had, had a TT length of most mediums, but to get 'normal' TT would have meant an XL with a 20" ST.

I wanted something longer (both in TT & WB), lower and slacker. I came so close to picking a SJ Carbon Evo but I really only wanted the frame, and that's not an option in the UK. The Meta AM on paper, had what I wanted, so I borrowed one to have a go. It's a lot lower than the Nomad (13.4" Vs 14" BB on my setups) and with the longer wheelbase & TT it corners like a DH bike, something, even with a set of offset bushes the Nomad couldn't come close to.

The offset bushes didn't really work with the Nomad IMO either. Firstly they caused the shock to foul on the front frame mount, and the rear offset pin also rotated in the linkage on compression. It also caused some funky pedalling characteristics.

The Meta is heavier (2lbs on the frame) but the fit is much nicer and so far I haven't noticed that weight. It's a bit more supple in the Nomad in it's travel, so needs the pro pedal on fire roads whereas the Nomad could climb regardless. Obviously that's a well documented downfall of the VPP2 system as well, in that there is a real challenge to find a balance between up/along & down performance.

That's not to say the Nomad C is a bad bike at all, it was only my second trail bike (coming from a solely DH background) I wasn't sure what I liked & what I didn't - now i' starting to get more of an idea.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

vjrk77 said:


> First offroad ride today... LOVING IT!!! And CCDB Air is fantastic. Still havent touch any setting since I got the Frame.
> 
> Intense Uzzi M Size, 125psi,
> 
> ...


First trail ride. Fantastic!!! 21 Oct 2012 Tampines Bike Park Singapore


----------



## nick_nz (Sep 30, 2012)

Seeing some really nice bikes in here, anyways heres mine
2010 Enduro Expert 
Fox RP2 boostvalved
170mm Lyric 2 Step
Stock 2x9 drivetrain/bashguard etc
Straitline Defacto pedals
Hope hoops / stans flow wheels 20mm front 10mm rear
Minion DHF front and HR2 rear
Atomlab pimplite 750mm bar + transition templelite stem 50mm
Oh and a command post
Its awesome on the downs and as a bonus seems to go up pretty well too, only drawback is the messy cables but its not a biggie.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally built up my warranty replacement.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, that is a stunning bike:thumbsup: Like the colour coding with all the blue especially.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Finally built up my warranty replacement.


I can't get through a single thread with a NomadC in it without someone referencing a warranty replacement. I was dead set on a NomadC, but I may just stick with my Heckler for a while. Where did yours crack?


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Dig seeing the carbon AM bikes (Nomad, Yeti, Pivot)

That sb66 looks like a speed demon.

Here's mine:XT/Fox 34 CTD K/trail adjust/
RP23 K adaptive logic/boost valve/
WTB freq team i23/
DT Swiss 340

I'm surprised at how fast and capable it is on techy descents
considering how well it climbs. Stiff light frame with through axles. The VPP is great
with the Fox suspension, especially the Fox 34. Impressed with the stock wheel set. Relatively light and strong. It's been awhile since I've had a bike that inspires me to ride every day.


----------



## Yippee_Ki_YayMF (Jan 30, 2011)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> I can't get through a single thread with a NomadC in it without someone referencing a warranty replacement. I was dead set on a NomadC, but I may just stick with my Heckler for a while. Where did yours crack?


The only ones I've heard having problems are the really early models that developed circular cracking around the bearings in the VPP link. That's what happened to mine. SC fixed the carbon layup very early I believe and it's been sweet since. + their customer service was pretty good.

The bike is amazing. But like every bike, when they are ridden, sh!t breaks sometimes.


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

Does your Reign have ISCG tabs? That's the only thing keeping my Reign from being the most underrated all-mtn bike ever!!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blackthorne said:


> Does your Reign have ISCG tabs? That's the only thing keeping my Reign from being the most underrated all-mtn bike ever!!


same question. It says on Giants website that it's using a threaded BB this year, where as last couple years it was a press-fit. Did they silently switch back to a normal BB so ISG adapters could be used instead of coming up with a more expensive custom adapter to work with the press fit BB...?

EDIT/ oh duh, Taco guard should = ISG mounts.

they need to make that bike carbon with a 34 in front = sweet


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Yippee_Ki_YayMF said:


> Finally built up my warranty replacement.
> 
> View attachment 732884
> 
> ...


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

smellurfingers said:


>


Very clean looking Yeti!:thumbsup:


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice Meta :thumbsup:



-C- said:


> Well, my Nomad C had to go, for a few reasons. But this is it's replacement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I guess I can post this in here as it fits. I quit riding it. It's hung up until it either sells or I find some other use for it.









I went back to riding my 6point until the new bike shows up. Once the new carbon bike arrives the 6point will serve as my "big mountain" bike filling the gap between the trail and the dh bike.

Frame: 2008 IronHorse 6point. Seat tube bored to 30.9mm to allow my Reverbs to fit. Custom paint.
Fork: Rockshox Lyric. Swapped the damper to the Mission Control DH and swapped to a coil u-turn.
Headset: FSA
Stem: Thomson x4 50mm
Bar: Kore Torsion cut to 750
Grips: ODI Cross trainer
Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbons for now. I have new brake lines on the way for my Avid Elixir CR's which will be swapped in place when the lines are installed.
Rotors: Avid. Which ever come with the alloy centers.
Shifter: Sram X0 10spd
Derailleur: Sram x7 mid-cage
Chain: KMC X10SL TiNi(not shown)
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36t 10spd
Chainring: Raceface 34t
Chainguide: Carbocage
Crank: Shimano XTR. Cut off the pre-load ring and shaved the arm to fit the 83mm bb.
Bottom bracket: DuraAce. 
Seat: WTB Silverado
Post: Thomson 30.9. Reverb when I get around to putting the rebuild kit in it.
Clamp: Something a friend gave me. Super light and ti bolt.
Hubs: WTB LaserDisc Superduty 150mm rear hub, 20mm front
Spokes: DT Swiss Aerolite
Nipples: DT Swiss alloy
Rims: WTB Laserdisc FR
Tires: Continental Trail King 2.4 UST

I think that about covers it.


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

Fantastic IronHorse!!!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

How was that paint job done? Vinyl?Heat film?

It's trippy, but why hang up the Trc? They're fantastic bikes!


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Fix the Spade said:


> How was that paint job done? Vinyl?Heat film?
> 
> It's trippy, but why hang up the Trc? They're fantastic bikes!


It was dipped.

the TRc suspension is sub-par. It's extremely unsupported in the mid-storke and that problem is compounded by the air shock. 
I manual and pump rollers, preload little lips and slam through corners hard. I ride my bikes like my BMX. VPP2 doesn't like that. After 3 different air cans on the RP23 I was getting tired. Last attempt was the RC4 with Ti spring, which helped but I wasn't totally thrilled. The geometry was spot on, but after putting a bit over $1000 into the rear suspension and not being happy I gave up. I've got about 18 rides max on this bike. Someone else can certainly give it a go if they like. Its just hanging on my wall. The frame or complete bike is available.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bmxconvert said:


> It was dipped.
> .


Can you explain what that means?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

aren't vpp and dw-link characteristically identical?


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

highdelll said:


> Can you explain what that means?


It's a water transfer print. 
This video is a bit bland but it takes you through how it's done.








saturnine said:


> aren't vpp and dw-link characteristically identical?


The only similarities between the two is that they are dual link designs.

VPP2 uses a suspension rate that starts out regressive, becomes linear and then becomes progressive.
DW link bikes, which do vary, are designed around a progressive, linear, regressive leverage curve. 
The leverage ratios are usually quite different with VPP2 having a higher leverage ratio and DW having a lower leverage ratio.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey bmxconvert what was the cost to get that 
frame dipped?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bmxconvert said:


> It's a water transfer print.


Yeah, but Is the frame dipped halfway? - then repeated - and what about the rear triangle?

I thought about painting my bike this way - same Idea - but more creative/organic


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

John Kuhl said:


> Hey bmxconvert what was the cost to get that
> frame dipped?


I can't really quote a price. I had a friend give it to his friend to do. I believe that he said it usually runs about $450 for the initial strip, primer, dip and clear.



highdelll said:


> Yeah, but Is the frame dipped halfway? - then repeated - and what about the rear triangle?
> 
> I thought about painting my bike this way - same Idea - but more creative/organic


I wish I could be more helpful. I just said what I wanted and got it back finished.


----------



## Kuptik (Dec 13, 2007)

Alushta, Crimea. Ukraine. Norco Sight.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice bike, kuptik!


----------



## Kuptik (Dec 13, 2007)

thx, d.n.s ^_^


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

bmxconvert said:


> It's a water transfer print.
> This video is a bit bland but it takes you through how it's done.
> .


I remember Cannondale doing this with a frame about 10-12 years ago, It was the F1000 "Full-Wood". Amazing looking bike, the transfer made it look exactly like the frame was made out of timber. I'm surprised more frame manufacturers don't try it more often.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, great looking bike!!


----------



## zbi701 (Oct 12, 2012)

Kuptik said:


> Alushta, Crimea. Ukraine. Norco Sight.


Nice bike and beautiful scenery at the back. I wish I have forest and mountain like this in my country. Here in Malaysia the forest is too thick and impossible to penetrate.


----------



## gimpy407 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just finished building this a few weeks ago, my new pride and joy


----------



## Kuptik (Dec 13, 2007)

thx, friends! )


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

gimpy407 said:


> Just finished building this a few weeks ago, my new pride and joy


nice old school bike, i would put shorter stem thou


----------



## AdrianoMTB (Jun 15, 2009)

My Rune v2.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kuptik (Dec 13, 2007)

AdrianoMTB said:


> My Rune v2.... :thumbsup:


niiice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

awseom Rune!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Wow, that's a nice Rune. I'd love a Prime. You know how there's certain cars that look best in certain colors? 

Banshees should come in Raw.


----------



## tonyalves (Sep 24, 2011)

*Yeti 575 2012*

Here is my AM rocket !!
Frame Yeti 575
Fork Fox Float Fit RLC 150mm
Dt Swiss Xm1900 wheels
Avid elixir 5 brakes
Tires Fr-Continental Mountain king 2.4 Rear-Swalble Knob Nick 2.25
Crankset sram x7
Rear deraileur Sram x7
Front Shimano LX
Seatpost Adjustable, KS supernatural remote
Handlebar easton monkey carbon
WTB saddle
Shimano clipless pedals


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Kuptik said:


> Alushta, Crimea. Ukraine. Norco Sight.


:thumbsup: Sexy!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Kuptik said:


> thx, friends! )


How do you like the Hope brakes with the Shimano rotors?


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

And now for something completely different:


















Fuji Thrill LT 2.0 .. 6 inches front and back


----------



## 5power (Jul 26, 2010)

Carbon stumpy evo custom build 24lbs with the fox 36 and less than 23lbs with Revelation XX WC.

XX build kit
I9 wheelset
Formula the ones brakes
dropper
sworks carbon cranks


----------



## Kuptik (Dec 13, 2007)

Jerome, thanks )
OO7, better than stock saw non-floating rotors. And shimano rotors looks agressive )))


----------



## warrior737 (Aug 14, 2012)

My build. 99 xcr 1000. Only thing from 99' is the frame and crank. I want to upgrade to a race face.


----------



## bumblebeezack (Dec 16, 2010)

*SC Nomad Carbon*










Here's my setup 
Highlights:
Enve DH bars
Renthal Duo stem
Hayes Prime Pro
Saint shifter
Prologo Scratch Pro saddle
KS LEV
XT cranks
Chromag chainring
MRP G2 SL
Zee rear d
ZTR Flow with Hope Pro 2 and aerolite spokes
UST tires
Fox Float 36


----------



## rzOne20 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Liteville 301*

my liteville (160mm rockarms), now with 170 mm coil fork, code, black crank and a new attempt for wheels


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

warrior737 said:


> My build. 99 xcr 1000. Only thing from 99' is the frame and crank. I want to upgrade to a race face.


while it's nothing like the very expensive builds posted before and after, I would imagine you are having fun on the bike!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

rzOne20 said:


> my liteville (160mm rockarms), now with 170 mm coil fork, code, black crank and a new attempt for wheels


Nice!!!


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

That Liteville is awesome. What is the rear shock?


----------



## rzOne20 (Dec 15, 2011)

at the moment it is an dt swiss ssd 212.
the new one, a fox rp23 i have sent to tf tuned. they will push them for me ... maybe the rear will become a little bit more plushi....


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

rzOne20 said:


> at the moment it is an dt swiss ssd 212.
> the new one, a fox rp23 i have sent to tf tuned. they will push them for me ... maybe the rear will become a little bit more plushi....


I was wondering how that shock would cope with a coil fork and the 160mm rear setting.


----------



## Gridlocked (Apr 6, 2011)

AdrianoMTB said:


> My Rune v2.... :thumbsup:


Seriously, damn!
Sexiest Banshee I've seen so far, well played.


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel like browsing this thread is probably a bad thing to do while waiting for Spring to buy my first bike... But damn, you guys have some incredible bikes.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll install a dropper once the model I want comes back in stock. 29lbs as she sits.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> Bought an Intense Carbine frame plus the 27.5 drop-outs, because after running a 650b wheel on the front of my Firebird, I wanted to go full 27.5. Finally built it up!! I'm soooo psyched to ride this thing HARD, but I'm only 4 weeks post Op from surgery on my badly broken collar bone. I'll get some light rides in and next week when I come back from Japan hopefully the x-rays and Doc say okay!
> 
> With a large frame and 26" wheels it comes in at 28lbs 8oz; 3 pounds lighter than my Firebird with the same build. I'm hoping to keep it under 29lbs with my 650b wheels made of carbon rims, DT350 hubs and Kenda Nevegals 2.35(Lighter than my current tires).
> 
> ...


UPDATE:

Finally full 650b/27.5 set up:thumbsup: Only added about 150 grams with my 650b carbon wheels over my 26" carbon Havens.

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS BIKE Especially with the 27.5 set up:thumbsup:


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

My 2011 GT Force- great bike. Looking to upgrade just a few things, rear shock, love to go back to a Hammerschmidt really really miss my Hammerschmidt. But as it is its a great ride- climbs very well and although its a bit twitchy on the way down it handles most of what I ride day to day without so much as breaking a sweat. We will see next year how she does at Moab.

Enjoy!


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

anomaly said:


> I'll install a dropper once the model I want comes back in stock. 29lbs as she sits.


Very nice-looking workshop there! What's the workstand clamp you're using there? Also, would love to check out your flickr stream!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

dump said:


> Very nice-looking workshop there! What's the workstand clamp you're using there?


Bicycle Tools Home | EVT


----------



## buck8154 (Sep 27, 2012)

*07' Slayer SXC 70*

Here is mine...pic is old, I have upgraded alot, will post a new pic when I get home from Afghanistan.

Frame Size & Color: 2007 Slayer SXC 70 18" 
* Fork: Marzocchi 55 CR Switch TA
* Brakes: XT disc 180 front 160 rear, ice tech rotors
* Cranks: Saint 22/36 w/bash guard
* Front Derailleur: SLX
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Shimano PD M424
* Stem: Thomson X4 50mm
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon 
* Seatpost: Thomson masterpiece
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air Ti
* Bottom Bracket: Saint
* Cassette: SRAM PG 990 11-32
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: Schwable NN Evo Snakeskin 2.4
* Front Rim: Sun Charger Pro
* Front Hub/Skewer: Sun Charger Pro 20mm
* Rear Tire: Schwable NN Evo Snakeskin 2.2
* Rear Rim: Sun Charger Pro
* Rear Hub/Skewer Sun Charger Pro 9mm QR
* Weight 33lbs as pictured, have not weighed since upgrades, new parts added up to just over 1500 gram weight savings from the parts that were on in this picture.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

New bars and saddle. Bars are the Ritchey WCS Trail in a +5mm rise X 710mm (vs. the 18mm X 700 stock). Saddle is an old Selle Italia SLR.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Acadian said:


> Bicycle Tools Home | EVT


Brilliant, thanks!


----------



## delusional (Jun 16, 2009)

DAnREal said:


> Thanks ! I still need to upholster the saddle with black vinyl and purchase some santa cruz stickers and fox shox stickers..... But I think its gonna make a great "guy" time activity and probably will encourage him to ride more..... The bike originally had specialized decals and a pink fork and saddle and chrome head set..... So not much work but still a small project


That"s brilliant.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Subscribing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

With winter (read: mud) tyres on..










Nice and filthily as it should be!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I posted this in other threads, but since the last Time I threw it in here it has a Lyrik Dual Position Air fork and a DHX 4.0 shock with an 800lb spring in the back...........had a blast on it last weekend, it still climbs awesome and the downs were much better with 160mm up front instead of 140mm.


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)

*My New Nomad*

2012 Santa Cruz Nomad M Lime green

Fox 2013 36 TALAS 160 RC2 BLACK 20QR Tapered

MRP 2x Dual Ring Chainguide 36-38t - ISCG-05 - Black

Shimano XT M785 2x10sp 26/38t Crankset - Silver - 170mm

Shimano XT-M786 2x10sp High Clamp Front Derailleur

Shimano Deore XTR M985 10spd Medium Cage Rear Derailleur

Shimano Deore XT BR-M785 Disc Brakes - Front

Shimano XT-M785 RT81M CenterLock Disc Rotor 180mm

Shimano Deore XT BR-M785 Disc Brakes - Rear

Shimano XT-M785 RT81S CenterLock Disc Rotor 160mm

Answer Rove AM Stem - Black - 90mm

Easton Haven Carbon Handlebar

Shimano XT SL-M770 10spd Shifter Set

Shimano XT 10spd Cassette HG-M771

Shimano XT 10spd Chain CN-HG94

Schwalbe Hans Dampf Performance Tire 26 x 2.35"

Chris King InSet Model 5 Headset - Navy

Jagwire Ripcord Derailleur Cable DIY Kit - Blue

Hope Seatpost Clamp Quick Release 2009 - Blue

Crank Brothers Iodine 2 Disc Wheelset - 20mm T/A - Black/Silver

Crank Brothers Kronolog Adjustable Seatpost w/Remote - 30.9mm - Black

WTB Pure V Ti - Black


----------



## billywhiz040480 (Nov 13, 2012)

Specialized Enduro Expert 2008 with a 2011 Matte Black respray with Gold decals:

Fox 36 rc2 160mm forks. Fox RP2 rear shock. Mavic en321 disc rims with Black spokes & Gold nipples. Maxxis High roller 2.35 front & back tyres. Hope Pro 2 front hub Black. DT Swiss rear hub Black. FSA Orbit MX Gold headset 1 1/8. Truvative Hussefelt handlebar stem 31.8mm Black. Specialized Demo 8 760mm downhill handlebars Black. Avid Juicy Ultimate 7 hydraulic disc brakes. Sram X9 shifters & X0 rear derailleur. Hope Gold QR seat clamp. Shimano XT m762 crankarms. Blackspire Gold 22/36t chainrings. Straitline 12 Sided 36t Bronze bash guard. Blackspire Gold chainguide. DMR V8 Black pedals with Gold pins. Token Black grips with Gold clamps. Mucky Nutz Bender Fender 2.1 front mud guard Black. Crank Brothers Joplin 4R seatpost Black & Gold. WTB Rocket V Test Ride saddle Black & Yellow. Lizard Skins Neoprene Black seatpost seal protector. Hope Gold QR rear Skewer 135mm. Specialized FSR Chain Protector. SRAM Powerglide PG-970 Cassette. SRAM PC-991 Chain. Shimano Saint BB80 Gold Bottom Bracket.

Still to come:

Black Crankarms??????


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

ibis nearly done. just need to loose them forks.. the mc is nearly built ,its my winter play thing. but wrong thread to be talking about that


----------



## wobbem (Jul 19, 2009)

My just finished Prophet Bastard. 140mm - 27.5" out back, 140mm~110mm - 29" up front.
BB height is 15", HA is 67.5*. I can swap the whole front end back onto my Yelli in under 10 mins.Test ride tomorrow. Don't really have a clue how it will feel.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

2011 Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon:

Nomad Carbon Frame, Large
RS Lyrik RC2 Fork, 170mm
Monarch RT3 Rear Shock
RS Reverb Seatpost dropper
Avid Elixir CR Brakes
Easton Haven Wheels (non-carbon)
SRAM X0 Shifters
Shimano XT Front Der
SRAM X9 Rear Der
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5" Front, Maxxis Ardent 2.25" Rear
RaceFace Deus Cranks, RaceFace lightweight bashguard
RaceFace Atlas 725mm handlebar
Thomson Elite Stem
ODI Rogue Lock-on Grips

Probably weighs around 30 lbs.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Very nice bike! How do you like the Monarch? I have a medium tune, high volume coming for my Nickel. Do you know what tune yours has?


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I have the same thing, Medium tune, High Volume. I'm a big fan compared to previously having a Fox RP23 on my Heckler. I know it's comparing apples and oranges, but still.


----------



## Kuptik (Dec 13, 2007)

*smmokan*, great bike!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

smmokan said:


> I have the same thing, Medium tune, High Volume. I'm a big fan compared to previously having a Fox RP23 on my Heckler. I know it's comparing apples and oranges, but still.


Right on! I wasn't sure about the high volume part, when I ordered it. But if it works on VPP, it will work on APP. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## TRY2KPUP (Aug 6, 2010)

Got my new wheels built today. Hope pro2 evo's, Mavic en521 hoops, and DT Competition spokes. Other goodies include; Hammerschmidt with a custom chain guide (next to no chain slap), RS monarch plus (Pushed), and a Reverb.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Right on! I wasn't sure about the high volume part, when I ordered it. But if it works on VPP, it will work on APP. Thanks for the answer.


vpp and app aren't the same thing.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

saturnine said:


> vpp and app aren't the same thing.


very similar compression curves though, i think that is what he is getting at.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

smmokan said:


> 2011 Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon:


Drool...


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

An oldie but goodie!

Frame: 2004 Giant VT one
Front Shock: Psylo (just rebuilt)
Rear Shock: Fox Float RP2
Stem: Big Al Titec
Bars: Titec
Breaks: Avid Juicy Seven
Cranks: Raseface Turbine
Pedals: Diamond
Front Shifter: XT
Rear Shifter Sram X-9
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax XL Tubeless
Tires: Michelin Advanced TRC Tubeless
Post: Ritchey
Saddle: WTB


----------



## hwt86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Viewing this thread is getting me poisioned deep!


----------



## Cyphereza (Dec 25, 2010)

*Specialized Enduro Comp SL 2010*

This is my Specialized Enduro Comp SL 2010.
Upgraded the cranks, handlebar, Reverb and Hope Hoops EX721 wheelset.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gridlocked (Apr 6, 2011)

My littleTransition Bandit with a few extras.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Wouldn't have thought I'd enjoy a purely black and white theme so much but that is very very nice!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

svalgis said:


> ^ Wouldn't have thought I'd enjoy a purely black and white theme so much but that is very very nice!


+!, VERY nice looking bandit. Now I wanna upgrade mine lol...


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

An event we had over this past weekend.
Yew Tee Flat Out Challenge 2012
Singapore
18 Nov 2012




























A view of the lap from my friend's Helmet Cam.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

What's the bike?


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

d.n.s said:


> What's the bike?


INTENSE Uzzi 2012/13


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*Knolly Chilcotin Build*










* Frame Size & Color: Large Black
* Rear Shock: Avalanche Woodie 500# Spring
* Fork: Lyrik Two Step Air Taper with Avalanche Cartridge
* Brakes: Magura MT6 with SL rotors 203mm (f)/180mm (r)
* Shifter: SRAM X9 9 Speed
* Cranks: Shimano Saint
* Chainring: e*thirteen 35t
* Chainguide: MRP mini-G SL
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 super short
* Pedals: Canfield Bros. Ultimate
* Stem: 40mm Truvativ (placeholder?)
* Handlebar: Chromag Fubar OSX 760
* Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb (getting refurb'd at the moment)
* Saddle: Chromag Lynx DT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
* Headset: Cane Creek 40
* Grips: Rogue
* Front Tire: Specialized Butcher SX 2.3
* Front Rim: Stans Flow ZTR
* Front Hub: Hadley
* Rear Tire: Fat Albert 2.4
* Rear Rim: Stans Flow ZTR
* Rear Hub: Hadley


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

^ That's a mean rig. It looks like nothing can destroy it.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

This bike looks great. 3 things I like: black on black "stealth" graphics on the frame, white Lyrik, green chainguide.



CharacterZero said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Large Black
> * Rear Shock: Avalanche Woodie 500# Spring
> * Fork: Lyrik Two Step Air Taper with Avalanche Cartridge
> * Brakes: Magura MT6 with SL rotors 203mm (f)/180mm (r)
> ...


----------



## DocGold (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

DocGold said:


> Liteville 601


What travel setting are you using? How does it ride compared to the 301?


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I am loving the square looking tubing on the frame it looks so clean



CharacterZero said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Large Black
> * Rear Shock: Avalanche Woodie 500# Spring
> * Fork: Lyrik Two Step Air Taper with Avalanche Cartridge
> * Brakes: Magura MT6 with SL rotors 203mm (f)/180mm (r)
> ...


----------



## dhoby (Dec 1, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Large Black
> * Rear Shock: Avalanche Woodie 500# Spring
> * Fork: Lyrik Two Step Air Taper with Avalanche Cartridge
> * Brakes: Magura MT6 with SL rotors 203mm (f)/180mm (r)
> ...


can you tell us something about the Avalanche Cartridge on your fork, how does if feels?


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

That Knolly is so sexy.... I love the square tubing.


----------



## Gal Shon (Nov 9, 2012)

Those Knolly looks so YAMMI


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## sikkfreerider (Nov 5, 2006)

heres my Tallboy LT! love this bike!


----------



## tobyinsydney (Aug 10, 2006)

*Trek Remedy 9.9*










Frame: 2012 Trek Remedy OCLV Mountain
Front Shock: Fox Float 32 FIT DRCV 150mm
Rear Shock: Fox Float RP2 DRCV with Kashima 
Stem: Bontrager Rhythm Pro
Bars: Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Low Riser
Brakes: SRAM XX
Cranks: XX 39/26
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Front Shifter: SRAM XX
Rear Shifter SRAM XX
RD: SRAM XX
FD: SRAM X0 (direct mount)
Casette: SRAM XX 11-36 
Wheels: DT Swiss 1550 Tricon
Tires: Bontrager XR4 Team
Post: RockShox Reverb Stealth
Saddle: Bontrager Evoke RXL
Weight: 11.7kg

Really enjoying the go anywhere do anything nature of this bike. It can really step up when you need it to... This bike is helping me take my riding further.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

sikkfreerider said:


> heres my Tallboy LT! love this bike!


Very nice


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

sikkfreerider said:


> heres my Tallboy LT! love this bike!


whoa. very, very nice indeed. good job!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*My Nickel just go a little more AM.*

With a new 150mm RS Revolution RL Dual Air. And, a RS Monarch RT3, 200x 57mm to replace the crappy Fox RL 200 x 50 mm. It now weights just a tiny bit under 27 pounds. I took the first ride this morning with the new suspension and it rides really nice! The Monarch is 100% better then the Fox shock. I call it a Nickel LT. It no has 142 mm of travel in the rear instead of the stock 125 mm.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*thanks*



Map204 said:


> This bike looks great. 3 things I like: black on black "stealth" graphics on the frame, white Lyrik, green chainguide.


Thanks guys! The bars are Fubar OSX - green too.



WarBoom said:


> I am loving the square looking tubing on the frame it looks so clean


Yeah, the squuur makes it look as stiff as it rides.



dhoby said:


> can you tell us something about the Avalanche Cartridge on your fork, how does if feels?


So far, so good. Coming from a 66RC3Ti, but I do have much time on the Lyrik Coil, Lyrik RC2DH and Totem SoloAir with the modded mico damper. Any hangups with the current performance haven't been dialed out just yet, but I've played with settings very little. Trying to spend some time adjusting to the new bike/geometry before fiddling too much and spending a day doing bracketing runs, which will probably come this weekend. 
The only thing that I'm not sure I like (and to [email protected]'s point) - air forks probably aren't for me. I don't like compromises and since I am 215lb, the air fork simply isn't optimal. Now, while the air fork is stiff and responsive in the slower stuff (and doesn't dive at all), it really shines once you get it over about 10mph. 
Disclaimer: This fork was purchased config'd for another rider that has a similar weight to mine. I think he had it enduro tuned, which is for stable climbing up and open bombing down, which makes sense. His conditions around Northern Cali probably aren't quite like Central Texas, so take my sentiments with a grain.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> With a new 150mm RS Revolution RL Dual Air. And, a RS Monarch RT3, 200x 57mm to replace the crappy Fox RL 200 x 50 mm. It now weights just a tiny bit under 27 pounds. I took the first ride this morning with the new suspension and it rides really nice! The Monarch is 100% better then the Fox shock. I call it a Nickel LT. It no has 142 mm of travel in the rear instead of the stock 125 mm.


schweet! i bet you get a lot of comments on your saddle. actually, i know you do as i have a spyder on 2 bikes and i get them all the time


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

saturnine said:


> schweet! i bet you get a lot of comments on your saddle. actually, i know you do as i have a spyder on 2 bikes and i get them all the time


It's the most comfortable saddle I have ever had. One time I forgot to put my padded shorts under my baggies and I didn't realize it till I got home.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's the most comfortable saddle I have ever had. One time I forgot to put my padded shorts under my baggies and I didn't realize it till I got home.


You ass must have looked like a waffle.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> You ass must have looked like a waffle.


Me ass is a waffle.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

mmmmmmm ass waffles.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> mmmmmmm ass waffles.


Girls dig it! A little butter and syrup and they go to town! And every good waffle breakfast has to have sausage and two hard boiled eggs.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

naturally. and why stop at breakfast? waffles are good for lunch, dinner, and even a late night snack too.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

b-kul said:


> naturally. and why stop at breakfast? waffles are good for lunch, dinner, and even a late night snack too.


I never tried chicken and waffles until last year. Weirdly good. I put honey mustard on it, but my cousin put syrup on it? I feel like that's a weird thing.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

On topic...

That Nickel "LT" is awesome. I was thinking of getting a frame. They're super cheap right now and would be perfect for the riding I do.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> naturally. and why stop at breakfast? waffles are good for lunch, dinner, and even a late night snack too.


I agree 100%.



Map204 said:


> but my cousin put syrup on it? I feel like that's a weird thing.


What state are you from? That's not legal in CA.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Map204 said:


> On topic...
> 
> That Nickel "LT" is awesome. I was thinking of getting a frame. They're super cheap right now and would be perfect for the riding I do.


Thanks! It's really fun to ride. Should hold up well to.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

My waffles have strawberries on them.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Girls dig it! A little butter and syrup and they go to town! And every good waffle breakfast has to have sausage and two hard boiled eggs.





John Kuhl said:


> My waffles have strawberries on them.


There always has to be that politically correct one. Not a problem. I understand the world is much different today. For you, guys dig it!!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What state are you from? That's not legal in CA.


NJ! I feel like we're not talking about waffles any more...haha


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Map204 said:


> NJ! I feel like we're not talking about waffles any more...haha


Yeah, we never were. Lol


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am thinking mcdonald waffles..


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

.... blue waffles...! 

P


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

This is gonna be fun. We can stay up late, swapping' manly stories. And in the morning, I'm makin' waffles!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> This is gonna be fun. We can stay up late, swapping' manly stories. And in the morning, I'm makin' waffles!


Donkey Waffles...............nice Shrek ref.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

^ Donkey waffles


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> With a new 150mm RS Revolution RL Dual Air. And, a RS Monarch RT3, 200x 57mm to replace the crappy Fox RL 200 x 50 mm. It now weights just a tiny bit under 27 pounds. I took the first ride this morning with the new suspension and it rides really nice! The Monarch is 100% better then the Fox shock. I call it a Nickel LT. It no has 142 mm of travel in the rear instead of the stock 125 mm.


back on topic, nice nickel. did you get it from chainlove?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

qbert2000 said:


> back on topic, nice nickel. did you get it from chainlove?


Huck & Roll Baby! The sale was over, So I called and asked if they could still do the sale price, I was told, "no way man". Called the next day and talked to someone else, and he said, "yes". $675, no tax and free shipping! I wish they were still around.

The waffle seat came from Ebay, without strawberries.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Huck & Roll Baby! The sale was over, So I called and asked if they could still do the sale price, I was told, "no way man". Called the next day and talked to someone else, and he said, "yes". $675, no tax and free shipping! I wish they were still around.
> 
> The waffle seat came from Ebay, without strawberries.


Huck and roll is now competitive cyclist... and they have nickel framesets for $600:
2012 Santa Cruz Bicycles Nickel w/ FOX RL - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Dang I want my $75 bucks back! lol


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

I'm on the edge of ordering one, but I know I shouldn't...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Map204 said:


> I'm on the edge of ordering one, but I know I shouldn't...


Yes you should. Now just press the buy button!


----------



## johnnyboy.ca (Nov 17, 2012)

Just picked this up. Nice to have a bike slot in between the HT and the DH bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nice! And you won't get waffle ass.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Had this finally built last week  My do it all bike and the most expensive build for me lol.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

My mountain bikes are all all-mountain bikes. 
Titus El Guapo and NS Surge.
Constantly Evolving.

























Still need to trim cables on the guapo as well as get new tires and set it up tubeless.
I need to figure out a chainguide for it too... any suggestions for a chain guide that will allow me to keep both chainrings?

*Frame / Shock:* 2010 Titus El Guapo (L) / Marzocchi Roco WC
*Fork / Headset:* Marzocchi 66rcv 180mm / Cane Creek 10
*Handlebars / Stem:* Black Market Way-Lo 31.5" with ODI Rogue grips / Gravity GAP 60mm
*Saddle / Seatpost:* Sette Evo / Thomson
*Brakes / Brake Rotors:* Magura MT2 / Magura Storm SL
*Cranks / BB:* Raceface Atlas AM with 22,32 tubine rings and bash / Hope stainless
*Shifters / Derailleurs:* SRAM X7 
*Cassette / Chain:* SRAM pg950 11-34 9 speed / SRAM pg971
*Pedals:* Forte Convert
*Rims / Hubs:* Stans ZTR Flow / SRAM X9
*Tires F / R:* Kenda Excavator 2.35 / Forte Pisgah 2.3

For more pics and info on the ns surge: https://forums.mtbr.com/9902818-post3871.html


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Shawn, how would you compare your Nickel to a Butcher? The travel is pretty similar, the weights are pretty similar, and I would imagine they feel fairly similar. You have a light build compared to the Butcher, though. Would you compare it to a Butcher with a lightweight parts kit or a different bike, completely?


----------



## MetalFlake (Oct 22, 2012)

*Ventana X-6*

Here is my 2006 Ventana with 160 mm front and rear. Avalanche Chubie shock and Fox 36 with Avalanche damper.


----------



## redtil (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Nice.................the stem..why so long ???


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Hey Shawn, how would you compare your Nickel to a Butcher? The travel is pretty similar, the weights are pretty similar, and I would imagine they feel fairly similar. You have a light build compared to the Butcher, though. Would you compare it to a Butcher with a lightweight parts kit or a different bike, completely?


I've never ridden a Butcher, so I can't compare that way. I like longer top tubes and I like to go on long rides, so for me the Nickel was the way to go. Where I ride you're either going up or down. I'm not a great climber, I don't really enjoy the suffering. So, I put it in low gear as soon as I can and get to the top slowly and use as less energy as I can. When I get to the top it's WFO down the other side. I need a bike that goes up and down well. Then, I figured that I can have the Nickel geometry with longer suspension with no increase in weight. Its actually a tiny bit lighter. So, it was a no brainer for me. For me the Butcher is just more weight and more bike then I need.

I really tried to make this bike like the Mountain Cycle San Andreas that I have been riding since 1996. A bike that doesn't do one thing better then other bikes, but does everything very well and is simple and super tough. The San Andreas was a compromise though with its high BB. And it reminded you of it all the time. For me, my Nickel LT has no compromises. When I ride it, I can't find any faults or anything that I don't like. It just eats everything I roll over, yet feels very lively and playful. I've always heard and read how people say how lively their bike is. Now I know what they mean. It's a completely different bike with the 150mm fork and the longer stroke Monarch shock as opposed to the 130mm fork and Fox shock. It's like a dead lion that woke up. I just wish it wasn't raining so I could go ride.

So, to answer your question, I would say that the Butcher is serious All Mountain. My Nickel LT is just flirting in the All Mountain category, maybe getting a lick in here and there. But for me it's perfect.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Just built her up today.*

2013 Banshee Rune V2. This bike is sick.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

johnnyboy.ca said:


> Just picked this up. Nice to have a bike slot in between the HT and the DH bike.


nice scooby...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

darkslide18 said:


> 2013 Banshee Rune V2. This bike is sick.


I think that I agree with you there, dang that's nice. Great looking polished aluminum.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that is a nice knolly.


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

with the new lyrik rc2 dh solo air 170


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TRY2KPUP (Aug 6, 2010)

aedubber said:


> Had this finally built last week  My do it all bike and the most expensive build for me lol.]


THAT is one sexy bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> With a new 150mm RS Revolution RL Dual Air. ]


How are you liking the Mutano as a rear tire? And is there a big performance difference with it when running the tread reversed like that?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

pernando69 said:


> with the new lyrik rc2 dh solo air 170
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Wow, that looks super slack!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Spykr said:


> How are you liking the Mutano as a rear tire? And is there a big performance difference with it when running the tread reversed like that?


Good eye! I love these tires for where I ride. They are light, strong and pretty wide. It seems to work better in the rear reversed. I think the V shaped tread acts like a paddle. I haven't noticed any braking degradation as I would have expected. With that said, it could just be all in my head. I am running them Ghetto tubless. It just makes sense to me to run the rear reversed.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Good eye! I love these tires for where I ride. They are light, strong and pretty wide. It seems to work better in the rear reversed. I think the V shaped tread acts like a paddle. I haven't noticed any braking degradation as I would have expected. With that said, it could just be all in my head. I am running them Ghetto tubless. It just makes sense to me to run the rear reversed.


I'll definitely give that a try once mine arrives in the mail! I already love it as a front tire here in so-cal (running tubeless) so I figured why not try it in the rear as it's basically a beefed-up nanoraptor, which is my favorite rear tire other than the fire xc pro.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

pernando69 said:


> with the new lyrik rc2 dh solo air 170
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Never seen one of these before! Is it a uk thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> Never seen one of these before! Is it a uk thing?


They're Spanish and the designer has some interesting ideas about bike geometry, with any luck other companies will take note.


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

another picture where you see the stem



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

what's wrong with the stem?


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

d.n.s said:


> what's wrong with the stem?


Looks to be straight or almost straight up and down as opposed to outward like on most bikes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the look of the mondraker's ........... I wonder what it would throw off if you didn't run a 0 stem? ........... only since I'm a clyde .......... hmmm


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

what does being a clyde have to do with stem length?


----------



## Kuptik (Dec 13, 2007)

this mondraker looks strange...


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

dwyooaj said:


> what does being a clyde have to do with stem length?


come on dude, everybody knows that if you're big the laws of physics don't apply, bikes explode going off curbs, spokes break just by pedaling and bikes only go straight. 

i've been running a 28mm stem on my DH bike and a 35mm on my AM hardtail, went one size up to mediums over smalls that i've been riding and I really like the way they handle. Would really love to try one the Mondrakers for forward geo.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

dwyooaj said:


> what does being a clyde have to do with stem length?


Because at 6'7" I'm wondering how "cramped" the cockpit is. My RFX has a 26.3" TT and I'm able to use a 50mm stem. On my XXL Stumpy I needed a 100mm stem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony.Montana (Nov 15, 2012)

The stumpy!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dwyooaj said:


> what does being a clyde have to do with stem length?





digthemlows said:


> Because at 6'7" I'm wondering how "cramped" the cockpit is. My RFX has a 26.3" TT and I'm able to use a 50mm stem. On my XXL Stumpy I needed a 100mm stem. :thumbsup:


That's a height problem, not a clyde problem. Although, I guess you could also be a clyde.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Mondraker adjusts for the short stem by increasing top tube. Overcompensates a little, it looks like


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It doesn't overcompensate, but it does look like the HA is slacker then anything else in it's travel class.


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mondraker has extended 6 cm top tube to compensate a 10mm stem, the tt=660cm
the head angle with the lyrik is about 66º/66,5º and the seat angle is 73º
Before, I had a dune rr and this is more stable and manageable, two opposing concepts united by the new geometry
I don't want to know anything about normal geometries, the forward geometry is amazing and makes everything easier

sorry for my english


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

How come others aren't adopting it?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How come others aren't adopting it?


Well they kind of are, but in a very drawn out process. We've gone from a 120mm stem being normal, to anything over a 50mm being 'wrong' on an OE spec bike.

The 10mm stem and longer wheelbase is mirroring what you already get on MX bikes, so we know it works (and just like disc brakes, oil damped suspension and multi-compound tyres, what works for MX _does_ work for MTBs), it's just going to take a while for the industry and buyers to catch up with the physics.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd love to try one............with a 50mm stem!!


----------



## Tamadrummer21 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Santa Cruz Nickle*

This is my first full suspension bike and my first build. The color is off when I post these photos to the forum, the rims and the lettering on the downtube are bright florescent green.

* Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Nickle, White, Small
* Fork: RockShox Revelation RLT Ti
* Brakes: Shimano SLX
* Cranks: Shimano Deore
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Wellgo B132
* Stem: 70mm Truvativ AKA
* Handlebar: Truvativ Stylo WC
* Seatpost: Truvativ AKA
* Saddle: Fizik Nisene Sport
* Cassette: Sram PG980
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: ODI
* Tires: WTB 2.3 Moto
* Rims: Velocity Blunts (old model set up for tubeless)
* Hubs: Shimano XT
* Weight: 29lbs


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Looking at the medium Dune Mondraker lengthened the reach by the plus side of 60 mm compared to avrage for a typical med. with older geo, and have a 10 mm stem . So it would feel teh same a s a typical medium with a 70 mm stem (60 +10). Most riders I know run no larger than a 50 mm stem, 60 tops, on that kind of bike. So in my humble opinion, and just for my sizing, a med with a 10 mm stem would feel a little long. But I know im just splitting hairs here, one doesnt know till one sits on the bike. And maybe i dont know WTF im talking about because this new geo has new effects. Perhaps with the longer front center, its ok having a longer cockpit because you are that much further behind the wheel for more stability and less "OTB" feeling and I imagine it might be necessary to help weight the front wheel in turns. FWIW, I really like this new geo concept. Im 5'8" and was stuck between a small and med Transition Blindside. i ended up getting a med with a 30 mm stem, which is getting close to mondrakers "forward"geo concept. Feels awesome.


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tony.Montana said:


> The stumpy!


Awesome bike love the way you have it set up!!!! Is that a 12 or 13 comp 26


----------



## Sachem6 (Apr 30, 2008)

*2011 Kona Coilair*

My newly built Kona Coilair. Switched all the parts over from my KHS Velvet. Only two rides so far, but am loving how plush it feels. Weighed in at 29lbs.


----------



## Tony.Montana (Nov 15, 2012)

bikeboy89 said:


> Awesome bike love the way you have it set up!!!! Is that a 12 or 13 comp 26


Its a 12 comp I have just sold the bike(picked up a expert evo carbon 2013 today) with the original parts, damn its fugly without the sx wheels


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Good gravy! So, you're a tall fellow?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

or supermodel legs.


----------



## Tony.Montana (Nov 15, 2012)

A tall fellow with supermodel legs is pretty spot on. Well with a past as a serious roadie its kinda supermodel body

The pictures are taken right after i got it home, so havent been fideling with seat hight


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought that was a dropper post, not a riser post.


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tony.Montana said:


> Its a 12 comp I have just sold the bike(picked up a expert evo carbon 2013 today) with the original parts, damn its fugly without the sx wheels


Very nice!!! I'm thinking about getting a 13 black stumpy comp 26 with my tax return and would be interested in how your EVO climbs compared to the regular stumpy. If it's not to noticeably much worse I might get the EVO. I would like the way it descends but don't want to give up to much on the climbing for the type of riding I do.


----------



## Diegobustillos (Dec 21, 2008)

fritzd said:


> My newly built beast!
> 
> Frame: Canyon Torque 2012
> Fork: Fox 36 Talas 180mm/140mm
> ...


That Canyon Torque....That is one sweeeet bike? Hows the pedalling efficiency? What are you coming from? I currently own an FB and have been seriously contemplating the torque. I would love to hear your review of the bike. Is it 650b compatible?


----------



## X-FXR (Apr 23, 2007)

*My '12 Shaver...*

There is perfection and bike nirvana!!!!



















Havoc carbon bars
Thomson Stem 90mm no rise
Gravity Dropper seatpost
XTR brakes
XT Ice rotors 180mm
XT cranks 2x10
XT rear cog
XT front/rear derailleur
XTR Shifter pods
Mavic CrossMax ST's
Chris King headset
Fox Talas 160mm forks
WTB Team Bronson tires
ODI Ruffion grips


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

X-FXR said:


> There is perfection and bike nirvana!!!!
> 
> Havoc carbon bars
> Thomson Stem 90mm no rise
> ...


Very Nice Build!! Bet it's a blast!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Mammoth Mountain?


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

My AM rig, at 26 lbs, cant complain, coming from 32.5 lbs beast. Now I need to ride some gnarly stuff.


----------



## X-FXR (Apr 23, 2007)

digthemlows said:


> Very Nice Build!! Bet it's a blast!!


As unbiased as I can be..... it's a blast on everything! I've yet to get back on my ol trusty FXR since I've got this. Extremely steep inclines are a bit tougher with the 67 degree HT, but she flies faster than my eyesight can keep up with...:thumbsup:


----------



## X-FXR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Mammoth Mountain?


Yes off one of the best trails imho (Skid Marks) headed down to Lincoln express to 7 bridges to shot gun on that particular run.


----------



## X-FXR (Apr 23, 2007)

inter said:


> My AM rig, at 26 lbs, cant complain, coming from 32.5 lbs beast. Now I need to ride some gnarly stuff.
> 
> While I'm biased towards the Foes lines....the Mojo is a sweet lookin' frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

inter said:


>


Great rig - although the stem's kinda long. You sure you need it that long? haha.

Anyways, is that chainguide a blackspire? Need something like that. Looks cool too.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

X-FXR said:


> Yes off one of the best trails imho (Skid Marks) headed down to Lincoln express to 7 bridges to shot gun on that particular run.


I've stood right where you took that picture!


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

prancisfena said:


> Great rig - although the stem's kinda long. You sure you need it that long? haha.
> 
> Anyways, is that chainguide a blackspire? Need something like that. Looks cool too.


Thx. Im looking for 60mm stem actually. It comes with 100mm, too long.
The chainguide actually 2 blackspire stingers, one for top one bottom. They works!
Plus BBG bash.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

*Frame*: Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc 2012
*Fork*: Fox 34 Float 140mm
*Rear Shock*: Fox Float RP23
*Wheelset*: WTB Frequency Team i23 TCS rims laced to DT 350 hubs
*Rear Derailleur*: SHIMANO XTR Shadow Plus
*Front Derailleur, Shifters, Crankset, Rear Cassette*: Shimano XT
*Brakes*: Shimano XT w/ 180mm front 160mm rear Ice Tech rotors
*Flat Pedals*: Canfield Brothers Crampon Classic 
*Clipless Pedals *: XT (shown)
*Seatpost*: KS Lev
*Saddle*: WTB Volt Pro
*Front Tire*: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Trailstar 2.35 (tubeless)
*Rear Tire*: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Pacestar 2.35 (tubeless)
*Handle Bar*: Easton Haven 711mm
*Stem*: TruVativ AKA, 70mm
*Handlebar grips*: ODI Ruffian Lock-On


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Havoc carbon bars
Thomson Stem 90mm no rise
Gravity Dropper seatpost
XTR brakes
XT Ice rotors 180mm
XT cranks 2x10
XT rear cog
XT front/rear derailleur
XTR Shifter pods
Mavic CrossMax ST's
Chris King headset
Fox Talas 160mm forks
WTB Team Bronson tires
ODI Ruffion grips[/QUOTE]

I ve seen red color foes before, beautiful bike. This grey one u have is beautiful as well, looks fast on downhill. Just an idea, you should take off the GD boot. Ive been using my GD turbo without the boot for 2 years. No problemo.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

shredjunkie said:


> *Frame*: Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc 2012
> *Fork*: Fox 34 Float 140mm
> *Rear Shock*: Fox Float RP23
> *Wheelset*: WTB Frequency Team i23 TCS rims laced to DT 350 hubs
> ...


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, only one stem on this bike, updated my post. Total bike weight with this configuration is 29.5. The Hans Dampf 2.4's (2.35 really) are a tad heavy, but so worth it for winter conditions here in Northern California. I also have a set of Stans Crest rims laced to Chris King hubs with tubeless Maxxis Icons for my XC configuration, which takes the bike down 2 lbs to 27.5 lbs.


----------



## treestump (Sep 21, 2007)

Bike all done, no more upgrades (we all know that's not true).


----------



## madtreesman (Dec 5, 2009)

treestump what size is that yeti, and how tall are you?


----------



## treestump (Sep 21, 2007)

madtreesman said:


> treestump what size is that yeti, and how tall are you?


It's a medium and I'm about 180cm (5'11"). Fits me well with the 50mm stem.


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

shredjunkie said:


> *Frame*: Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc 2012
> *Fork*: Fox 34 Float 140mm
> *Rear Shock*: Fox Float RP23
> *Wheelset*: WTB Frequency Team i23 TCS rims laced to DT 350 hubs
> ...


Nice setup! I'm thinking about bying the same bike with almost the same setup but I'm a little unsure what size to buy. I'm 6 feet tall and am now riding on a Medium 18" Kona Cadabra. According to Santa Cruz fitting-page a Medium is to small for me and that I should buy a Large. I like small bikes, but not too small. How tall are you and what size is your bike?


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Geir said:


> Nice setup! I'm thinking about bying the same bike with almost the same setup but I'm a little unsure what size to buy. I'm 6 feet tall and am now riding on a Medium 18" Kona Cadabra. According to Santa Cruz fitting-page a Medium is to small for me and that I should buy a Large. I like small bikes, but not too small. How tall are you and what size is your bike?


I'm just 3/4" over six feet, and the large is a perfect fit. I never considered a medium, but did test ride the XL, which felt comfortable in a cruiser bike sort of way but did not have the same shredable feel as the large. I seem to remember hearing that when SC and other companies design a carbon bike, they typically do most of the R&D and testing using a large frame layup, and then modify the layup to product the other sizes late in the game. I could be wrong, but I think this means that often the large size ends up having the most optimized geometry.

All that said, if you prefer a smaller frame as it sounds like you do, I would test ride both a medium and a large if you can.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Geir said:


> Nice setup! I'm thinking about bying the same bike with almost the same setup but I'm a little unsure what size to buy. I'm 6 feet tall and am now riding on a Medium 18" Kona Cadabra. According to Santa Cruz fitting-page a Medium is to small for me and that I should buy a Large. I like small bikes, but not too small. How tall are you and what size is your bike?


demoed a tblt. im 6' and it felt perfect.


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's my new ride. It's a Banshee Rune V2 with a Lyric 170 RC2DH, Elka shock, sram x7 1x10, xt brakes, Spank Subrosa rims on Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs, Pro Taper 780mm bars, and a Gravity Dropper.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Those banshees are pretty impressive I have been looking hard at the rune


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

b-kul said:


> demoed a tblt. im 6' and it felt perfect.


Its a bit early for me here in sweden so maybe I'm not quite wake yet  But what does "tblt" mean?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^tallboy long travel


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

b-kul said:


> ^tallboy long travel


Aha :thumbsup: What size was the bike?


----------



## Hunty1992 (Dec 10, 2012)

some of these bikes are just amazing, Keep the good work up guys


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> ^tallboy long travel


Tallboy love long time


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Geir said:


> Aha :thumbsup: What size was the bike?


ahaha brainfart! it was a large.


----------



## X-FXR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I've stood right where you took that picture!


This pic is the same spot with my FXR.



inter said:


> Havoc carbon bars
> Thomson Stem 90mm no rise
> Gravity Dropper seatpost
> XTR brakes
> ...


I ve seen red color foes before, beautiful bike. This grey one u have is beautiful as well, looks fast on downhill. Just an idea, you should take off the GD boot. Ive been using my GD turbo without the boot for 2 years. No problemo.[/QUOTE]

The Shaver is a raw colored frame. The attached FXR is the anodized gray color...fyi


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

X-FXR said:


> This pic is the same spot with my FXR.


Yep, looking a little bit more to the north now. What a great view!


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

b-kul said:


> ahaha brainfart! it was a large.


hehe  Thanx!


----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

*nomad carbon 2013*

Fresh build


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dude, that is incredibly sick! where did you get the purple mallets?


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

That is the raddest Nomad I have seen!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

longboarderj said:


> That is the raddest Nomad I have seen!


*Raddest*: To be more radical then normally thought possible by non-rad people.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL...I find that there are too much green in there...


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

You must be Rad to use a word like Raddest or own this jersey:


----------



## Trav_Rad (Nov 30, 2011)

Just picked this up. 

2011 Jamas Dakar XCT1


----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

*evolution*

a bit of progression over the past couple of years.
these bikes gave up their lives in search of the 'mean green'
for some reason it wont let me upload a jpeg of the alpine which was after the remedy.:madman:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

your mojo was badass. not sure if this is an upgrade. bos and ccdb would likely be near the top of everyone's want list.


----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

true, ore of a sideways movement and i do miss the mojo hd. It was more lively and a better all day bike than the nomad but ive now sold my dh bikes and fancied a nomad to cover all bases. plus i just fancied a refresh.
the nomad is in early stages at the mo, it may get a push link and coil soon.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea ill have to second that i am in favor of the Mojo , looks stunning and great build


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i just wonder if you could elaborate what the nomad does better/differently than the mojo? there seems to be quite a bit of overlap in their capabilities.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

saturnine said:


> i just wonder if you could elaborate what the nomad does better/differently than the mojo? there seems to be quite a bit of overlap in their capabilities.


I have owned both as well and to me the HD had a slight nod climbing but the Nomad (mine was carbon with Push link/Ti-RC4) just killed the HD everywhere else! Fast flowy singletrack, jumping, and DH! Im riding a Yeti ASR-7 now and surprisingly it is more fun to ride than both!!!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

@ waldo1, im building a carbon Remedy for a lighter XC/AM bike (keeping the Yeti for the more FR/DH duties)...I have never been on a Remedy, this should be about 26lbs...How did you like yours?


----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

The mojo has a shorter rear end and importantly, with dw link it sits higher in it's travel. The bos deville 170 were about 400gs lighter than the 55rc3 evo ti. I was also running 35mm stem with high rise renthals. All this made it very snappy,easy to lift the front, with quick direction changes. 
The vpp sits quite deep into the travel has a longer rear and about 35mm longer wb. I'm running a- 2deg zero stack headset too. This thing is soo stable at high speed, but surprisingly, was perfect around a VERY tight, twisty dh the other day. The mojo climbed better but not by a huge amount. 

The remedy was really good, bit fragile, but is still going strong in the hands of my mate and he has the finesse of an elephant. I bought a size too small for me so sold it. 
The mojo has a half inch longer seat tube than the nomad and with the dw sitting higher, I found the saddle was in the way a bit on the downs. 
Ultimately, I just fancied a change.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

how's the deville compared to the 55?


----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Id like more time to let the 55 bed in, get used to it then form an opinion. 
So far the 55 is very controlled, smooths out everything and tracks brilliantly. It sits into it's travel nicely when climbing which helps keep the front down. 
The deville is an amazing fork with outstanding damping and control. Also it weighs less than nats pube and is very reliable. 
The annoying thing with the 55 is that the low and high speed compression are both adjusted by one dial with an air loaded cartridge. I've emptied this of air ATM...... so smooth.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Updated with Truvativ HammerSchmidt AM Crank...

More to come..


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Nomad. Lower wider bars & remove some spacers to lower the front end.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Nice Nomad. Lower wider bars & remove some spacers to lower the front end.


In fact, I am changing to Renthal high rise and stem as I am keeping it high...trying some configuration...

My bar is 740mm now and I think any wider I will have problems in the woods...


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Alex31 said:


> In fact, I am changing to Renthal high rise and stem as I am keeping it high...trying some configuration...
> 
> My bar is 740mm now and I think any wider I will have problems in the woods...


I'm at 780mm.. It gets tight, but so far not too tight


----------



## general lee (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hollyw00d said:


> I'm at 780mm.. It gets tight, but so far not too tight


I'm at 800 and more often than not clip trees. It's like dropping an anchor at mach 3.
would like more rise though, but theres only one option with Easton 35.
still keeping them though.


----------



## elvisagain (May 20, 2010)

* Frame Size & Color: Material Kona Scandium 69 Butted Aluminum 100 -160mm travel
* Fork: FOX 32 Talas RL 150mm w/15mm Kashima
* Brakes: Shimano SLX
* Cranks: Shimano M552
* Front Derailleur: Shimnao SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT Shadow SGS
* Pedals: Shimano M530 Clipless
* Stem: Kona XC/Road 90mm
* Handlebar: Kona XC/BC Riser 710mm
* Seatpost: Kona Double Clamp w/offset 31.6, 375mm
* Saddle: WTB Silverado
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimnao SLX
* Headset: FSA No.57E
* Grips: Kona Race Light LOG
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 26x2.25 Kevlar
* Front Rim: Easton XC
* Front Hub/Skewer: Easton XC, 15mm
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 26x2.25 Kevlar
* Rear Rim: Easton XC
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Easton XC, 142mm
* Weight: 13,8kg


----------



## Canislupus (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

general lee said:


>


Very sharp bike:thumbsup:


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

My almost finish all-mountain setup...just need to dial in the drivetrain and take a test spin....


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

Gave my Nuke a little update 

XT Shadow+ derailleur
Lyrik RC2DH solo-air
Spank Spike pedals
Yellowish cable hoses
Coil Vanilla R for winter time


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I want that atomic banana!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Livestrong colors.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Livestrong colors.


That bike has definitely been doping.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LMAO! It's just plain dope!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

My latest build, had several Nomads and still have my Yeti ASR-7! This custom painted carbon Remedy will be the lightest at 28.5lbs with a dropper post! Thought it would be funny to post this pic, almost done!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

looks pretty tooting saweet!


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

Trek Scratch 8. Built this up with parts left over after selling off my ibis mojo hd

Frame Size & Color: Large (virtual 17.5)
* Fork: fox van 36 (would love to upgrade the guts of this fork or get a new one entirely to save weight)
* Brakes: avid elixer cr
* Cranks: sram x0
* Front Derailleur: sram x0
* Rear Derailleur: sram x9
* Pedals:shimano xt trail
* Stem: bontrager rxl
* Handlebar: easton havoc
* Seatpost: ibis or reverb. depending on time of year and riding area
* Saddle: bontrager affinity rxl ti rail
* Bottom Bracket: sram gxp
* Cassette: shimano xt 11-36
* Headset: fsa
* Grips: bontrager
* Front Tire: bontrager team issue fr4
* Front Rim: stans flow ex
* Front Hub/Skewer: ibis (novatec i believe)
* Rear Tire:bontrager team issue fr4
* Rear Rim:stans flow ex
* Rear Hub/Skewer ibis 
* Weight 30lbs flat without reverb, 31 with reverb


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

I need tyres like the ones on that Remedy!!!!


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Tomsson said:


> Gave my Nuke a little update
> 
> XT Shadow+ derailleur
> Lyrik RC2DH solo-air
> ...


What rear shock is that?


----------



## Tomsson (Jan 5, 2012)

prancisfena said:


> What rear shock is that?


Fox Vanilla R.
Simple coil for the winter time.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

socalMX said:


> This custom painted carbon Remedy will be the lightest at 28.5lbs with a dropper post!


I don't know, call me old school but I just don't see removing the tires as a good way to save weight.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

*My Specialized Enduro*

This my 2010 XL Specialized Enduro Expert. I upgraded the front fork to a Solo Air DH damper Totem 180mm. I added a red azonic outlaw wheel set. Vector R rear coil 600lb spring. I also machined and welded custom braces on the rear shock links (not in photos) for added stiffness. Sram XO drivtrain and Avid elixir cr brakes. This is the freeride enduro build.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

*More pics*

A couple more pics of the bike and the fabricated pieces.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

if that fork was black... oh, man.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

saturnine said:


> if that fork was black... oh, man.


I kind of like it in white. It makes those huge 40mm stanchions stand out. Did you catch the moustache on the front of the fork? There are some pretty unique stickers on that thing.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

do those additions on the linkage really make the bike noticably stiffer?


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> do those additions on the linkage really make the bike noticably stiffer?


The bike would be unridable without them. The links for the air shock that originally went on this bike had some really beefy links. Then Specialized did what they do and messed up on the design of these evo links by not adding any beaming? strength. If you saw the links side by side you would know exactly what im talking about. So me being 6"4" 220Lbs without gear and a very aggressive rider puts a pretty big toll on my bikes. The evo links would bend on any jump and that bend would then force those bearings out of place. I tried reloctiting the bearings with the green bearing retainer, but that did not do the trick. So the only solution left was to beef up these links and by doing this it stopped all bend at that area. I was very hesitant on doing this though because i did not know if these pieces were cast aluminum. Because cast aluminum might warp when being welded due to the heat. But it all turned out fine and the bike is stronger than ever! It was funny, i took the bike into my LBS wanting ask there opinion. Apparently the guy i talked to had his common sense removed for a while now because i spent more time explaining what was wrong with my bike than him giving solutions (zero to be exact). The bike shop is good for BIKE only stuff. Like wheel trues and things like that. But as soon as there is something like an engineering flaw they give you that "deer in the headlights" look. Sorry about the rant, but to answer your question, yes they make the bike much stiffer.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Tomsson said:


> Fox Vanilla R.
> Simple coil for the winter time.


OH. Kinda looked like one of those supermarket bike shocks... all because it didn't have the piggy back air/oil can that I'm used to seeing on coil shocks.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> yes they make the bike much stiffer.


dude, thats pretty crazy. props on some ghetto backyard engineering.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

2011 Marin Mount Vision XM9
Fox Float Fit RLC 140mm / Float 140mm rear
SRAM XX1
Hope EVO II hubs, WTB Frequency i23 rims
Conti Rubber Queen (Trail King?) 2.2 UST
Formula The One 203/180mm discs
CB Kronolog

Pics of today, testing XX1 for the first time.....like, like, like


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Latest upgrade&#8230; Enve AM wheels


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Betzel said:


> 2011 Marin Mount Vision XM9
> Fox Float Fit RLC 140mm / Float 140mm rear
> SRAM XX1
> Hope EVO II hubs, WTB Frequency i23 rims
> ...


does the chain actually stay on through the gnar?


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> dude, thats pretty crazy. props on some ghetto backyard engineering.


Its not "ghetto backyard engineering". Just fabrication. I take that as kind of an insult.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Gawdodirt said:


> Its not "ghetto backyard engineering". Just fabrication. I take that as kind of an insult.


I was thinking that might be the case. But, I don't think he ment anything evil by it.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I was thinking that might be the case. But, I don't think he ment anything evil by it.


We did this in my families 2000sqft machine shop. "Ghetto" and "backyard" is an insult considering the person that built these has also built $50,000 dollar sand cars from the ground up properly.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

saturnine said:


> does the chain actually stay on through the gnar?


Yes it does. Drivetrain is perfectly quiet! A delight to ride.


----------



## NIMRODXV (Dec 16, 2012)

Some lovely Bikes here!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NIMRODXV said:


> Some lovely Bikes here!


Yes, I agree!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> Its not "ghetto backyard engineering". Just fabrication. I take that as kind of an insult.


chill man, i was giving you a complement. but now that you have brought up that you build $50000 sand cars and get all worked up you sound like an ass. and those welds look pretty damn janky from someone who has a professional machine shop.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> chill man, i was giving you a complement. but now that you have brought up that you build $50000 sand cars and get all worked up you sound like an ass. and those welds look pretty damn janky from someone who has a professional machine shop.


It's not very cool of you to insult somebodys work like that. Do you tig weld aluminum?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> It's not very cool of you to insult somebodys work like that. Do you tig weld aluminum?


no, but if i was talking up how i did it in my huge machine shop i sure as hell wouldn't post up some pieces that looked like a ten year old welded them together.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> no, but if i was talking up how i did it in my huge machine shop i sure as hell wouldn't post up some pieces that looked like a ten year old welded them together.


If you can't tig weld aluminum then STFU because you do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

does that preclude me from knowing what i nice weld looks like? no, i have eyes in my head.


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

Raced Oregon Enduro with this bike last year. Looking forward to the 2013 season.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my lord stop I like this thread for looking at bikes not complaining. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Ton's and ton's of great looking bikes!

Here is mine after a few upgrades.

Switched to a 1X10 set up with a 34 up front.
E.13 XCX chainguide. This is my main gripe about this bike. Has no ISCG tabs and press fit BB. Now the 2013's have the ISCG so that was somewhat of a bummer!
Shorter stem at 70mm. Still thinking about bumping it down to a 50.
Going to be getting wider bars. 730-750 mm size
And a dropper post.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> does that preclude me from knowing what i nice weld looks like? no, i have eyes in my head.


That does preclude you from knowing what it takes to produce a nice weld on a small and odd-shaped piece though. I don't tell Brandon Semenuk how to do a backflip because i think the way he does his looks ugly, even though i have never done one myself. If you don't have prior experience doing something, don't open your mouth about it. I don't mean any disrespect and i definately don't want you to hate me. But please, don't criticize on somebodys work. If you were to tig weld a small piece of aluminum, you would quickly realize it is not an easy task.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

what kind of chainring is that?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> That does preclude you from knowing what it takes to produce a nice weld on a small and odd-shaped piece though. I don't tell Brandon Semenuk how to do a backflip because i think the way he does his looks ugly, even though i have never done one myself. If you don't have prior experience doing something, don't open your mouth about it. I don't mean any disrespect and i definately don't want you to hate me. But please, don't criticize on somebodys work. If you were to tig weld a small piece of aluminum, you would quickly realize it is not an easy task.


you brought heat on yourself. all i did was complement you and you turned it into an insult. you started spouting off about how you have a big machine shop and that led me to the obvious observation that despite all that stuff your welds are crappy. so what if someone doesnt know how to do it? does that mean they cant have opinions? your telling me you have no opinions on stuff you dont do?


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure but I'm going to guess you were asking about the chainring on my bike. It's a chromag chainring.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> you brought heat on yourself. all i did was complement you and you turned it into an insult. you started spouting off about how you have a big machine shop and that led me to the obvious observation that despite all that stuff your welds are crappy. so what if someone doesnt know how to do it? does that mean they cant have opinions? your telling me you have no opinions on stuff you dont do?


If you meant it as a compliment, i am sorry. The wording came off as somewhat insulting. What if i said you had a ghetto backyard bike? Or your bike was built in a ghetto backyard way? Be honest. These are also pictures. The finished product in person is somewhat appealing and i have gotten compliments on it. The weld isn't a perfect stack of dimes, but like i said, i was trying to weld a small odd- shaped peice that could not be clamped to another extremely odd-shaped CAST aluminum piece. Cast aluminum heats a little differently than normal aluminum.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

* *** I NEED EVERYONE TO PLEASE STEP BACK AND CALM DOWN *** *


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

manbat said:


> Give it a ******* rest


This. "Lighten up Francis".
It was a compliment. Maybe he didnt word it exactly as you would have liked but he wasnt reading your resume when he said it. Accept it and move on already.

Nice bike though.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

ScubaM said:


> ..................
> Nice bike though.


He might take offense to that too :nono:


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

ScubaM said:


> This. "Lighten up Francis".
> It was a compliment. Maybe he didnt word it exactly as you would have liked but he wasnt reading your resume when he said it. Accept it and move on already.
> 
> Nice bike though.


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

Gawdodirt said:


> Thanks for the compliment!


Your welcome!!
Love the Christmas lighting on the tree in the yard too. Feel free to come decorate mine too.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Opinions said:


> Ton's and ton's of great looking bikes!
> 
> Here is mine after a few upgrades.
> 
> ...


Dropper post definitely a must . Plus wider bar. Awesome machine, man.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> A couple more pics of the bike and the fabricated pieces.


Nice link! A FR build needz a 35mm stem, 50 max! That looks wrong with that stem! Nice bike though...


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a chromag hifi stem on my all mountain rig. It helped make it a little bit more robust. Sure, it added a few grams-but the all mountain bike is all about the ideal balance between function and compromise, so it seems. The bar clamp is wider than my old stock one and it's also now a 50mm, 20mm shorter than my stock one. My XL rig is a little heavier at 33 & 1/2 pounds-not entirely freeride like some bikes; but I love it. I'm waiting for my backyard jumps to dry off, hoping to have a little fun soon. Hope everyone is enjoying the off season. Leaves more time to spout on mtbr.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you, inter! Bars are definitely the next thing to change on my list! Then the post after that.


----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone want to buy some Easton havoc 35 bar and stem. As new.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Sounds like a for sale ad to me!


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

socalMX said:


> Nice link! A FR build needz a 35mm stem, 50 max! That looks wrong with that stem! Nice bike though...


I'm tall so a short stem won't work for me.


----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Sounds like a for sale ad to me!


Let's just put this down as an AM Enquiry.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

* Frame Size & Color: Black Slayer 70 Size 18
* Fork: Fox 36 Float
* Brakes: Formula the One
* Cranks: Race Face Turbine
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 10 Speed
* Pedals: XT
* Stem: Easton Haven
* Handlebar: Easton Haven
* Seatpost: Reverb
* Saddle: Gobi XM
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Turbine X Type
* Cassette: PG 1070 12-36t
* Headset: Cane Creek Forty
* Grips: Lizard Skins Northshore
* Front Tire: 2.4 Ardent
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX500
* Rear Tire: 2.25 Ardent (2.4 high roller on the way)
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX500


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

waldo1 said:


> Anyone want to buy some Easton havoc 35 bar and stem. As new.


PM sent!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Trek Remedy carbon! Custom painted frame, custom fit 2013 Fox CTD shock! I still need to install shifter cables and a blackspire Stinger! 28.5lbs and it rips!


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Avanti Torrent
55 RC3 Ti
Vivid R2C
XTR shifte/mech
XT brakes/chain/cassette etc
stans flow on pro II's


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice Torrent, don't see enough Avanti's round here.

As an aside, what bar/stem combo are you running? Looks like a Haven stem, but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Opinions said:


> Here is mine after a few upgrades.


What pedals are those?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Trek Remedy carbon! Custom painted frame, custom fit 2013 Fox CTD shock! I still need to install shifter cables and a blackspire Stinger! 28.5lbs and it rips!


well gee dude you're set for another couple months before you decide another  well done, sweet looking build

do you love it, or do you really love it?



shmoodiver said:


> Avanti Torrent
> 55 RC3 Ti
> Vivid R2C
> XTR shifte/mech
> ...


I don't see many Avanti bikes round here neither-but then again I'm one of few riding a Norco round these parts.

Gotta ask, what's it like? Are you stoked?


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

*Slayer*

2012 Rocky Mountain Slayer 70
Stock.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

Kiwiplague said:


> Nice Torrent, don't see enough Avanti's round here.
> 
> As an aside, what bar/stem combo are you running? Looks like a Haven stem, but I can't tell for sure.


haven 70mm and ABD sniper bars... cheap but sweet shape.

and ehigh, super stoked with it... came froma foes FXR and it blows it out of the water in terms of suspension performance, not quite as stiff tho.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

shmoodiver said:


> haven 70mm and ABD sniper bars... cheap but sweet shape.
> 
> and ehigh, super stoked with it... came froma foes FXR and it blows it out of the water in terms of suspension performance, not quite as stiff tho.


Good to see someone on an all coil setup. How much does your rig weigh?


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

finch6013 said:


> Raced Oregon Enduro with this bike last year. Looking forward to the 2013 season.


Dirty rig looks sexy for some reason...
Wht kind of mud guard is that? U made it urself ? looks cool, I want one.

good luck with ur racing.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

inter said:


> Dirty rig looks sexy for some reason...
> Wht kind of mud guard is that? U made it urself ? looks cool, I want one.
> 
> good luck with ur racing.


looks like a Fender Bender - I use them and they are awesome.

Mucky Nutz | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | XC | DH | UK Made Parts & Accessories


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

shredjunkie said:


> What pedals are those?


Dark cycle arachnids. Fantastic pedals!

That Slayer 70 looks like one awesome machine  Great ride, Lpcunity!


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

A lot of awesome bikes here. I am trying to turn my bike the most AM the frame, and my wallet, can handle. Here there aren't any trails that would require such set up, but I am discovering jeep roads and ATV trails that can be enjoyable with an AM set up.


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

inter said:


> Dirty rig looks sexy for some reason...
> Wht kind of mud guard is that? U made it urself ? looks cool, I want one.
> 
> good luck with ur racing.


Its a bender fender copy I made myself. It's more or less to the exact same dimensions as theirs.


----------



## waldo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

This was after the remedy and before the HD

alpine-160-ccdb Photo Album - Pinkbike


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

shmoodiver said:


> Avanti Torrent
> 55 RC3 Ti
> Vivid R2C
> XTR shifte/mech
> ...


That looks wicked, there's tonnes of carbon nomads and posh lapierres on this forum but something about your build looks badass, purposeful with an industrial look, it's ace.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Betzel said:


> 2011 Marin Mount Vision XM9
> Fox Float Fit RLC 140mm / Float 140mm rear
> SRAM XX1
> Hope EVO II hubs, WTB Frequency i23 rims
> ...


Sweet! I can't wait to try XX1 on my XM7. Right now rolling with 1x9, but switching to 1x10 with a clutch derailleur soon. I'll have to wait until cheaper versions of XX1 are available!


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

finch6013 said:


> Its a bender fender copy I made myself. It's more or less to the exact same dimensions as theirs.


thanks! what material did u use? rubber? I like DIY, ghetto style...


----------



## Ell Tell (Jun 17, 2010)

YT Industries Wicked 160 LTD 2012

It climbs enough to do trail centres, it obviously can handle a bit of DH, I love it. Its got everything I need.

Framewor- k7005-T6 aluminum, V4L rear, carbon seatstays

Damper- BOS Vip'r
ForkBOS - Deville TRC
Spring travel, front / rear160mm / 160mm

Derailleur - Sram X0 10 speed
Derailleur - Sram X0
Gear lever - Sram X0

Chain guide - Bionicon C / Guide

BrakesSram X0
Brake discs front / rear200mm / 200mm

CranksE.13 The Hive XC +
Chainrings38/24 teeth
SprocketSRAM PG-1070, 11-36 teeth
Bottom BracketE.13 The Hive

System wheelsMavic Crossmax SX
Front tiresMaxxis Ardent 26x2.4
Rear tireMaxxis Ardent 26x2.4

Stem - RaceFace Turbine 60mm
HandlebarsRace Face SIXC Carbon

Seatpost - RockShox Reverb STEALTH
Saddle - YT

Frame sizes - M
Weight - a tad over 13.20 kg without pedals


----------



## Ell Tell (Jun 17, 2010)

copy


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Lpcunity said:


> 2012 Rocky Mountain Slayer 70
> Stock.


Reverb and CB pedals are stock?

great looking bike. the photo makes me want to clamp the lost reverb cable onto the guides though hahaha.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

prancisfena said:


> Reverb and CB pedals are stock?
> 
> great looking bike. the photo makes me want to clamp the lost reverb cable onto the guides though hahaha.


Reverb is stock on 2012 model :thumbsup: pedals aren't.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

what an outrageous deal for such an incredible spec.


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

hmorsi said:


> Sweet! I can't wait to try XX1 on my XM7. Right now rolling with 1x9, but switching to 1x10 with a clutch derailleur soon. I'll have to wait until cheaper versions of XX1 are available!


Thanks!
1x10 with a specific single chainring and a clutch derailleur can work as XX1 i guess. No losing the chain again. I must admit that my drivetrain is complety quiet. Fantastic! You also could by a XX1 crankset with 1x10 to make sure you will not lose your chain.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

inter said:


> thanks! what material did u use? rubber? I like DIY, ghetto style...


careful now, apparently diy and ghetto are quite the insults to some


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

b-kul said:


> careful now, apparently diy and ghetto are quite the insults to some


i'm offended by this statement.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

b-kul said:


> careful now, apparently diy and ghetto are quite the insults to some


DIY and ghetto are not the same thing.
Ghetto generally refers to very cheaply done, poor quality work and it IS an insult.
DIY stuff can be done well or it can be "ghettoed"
I'm a fabricator. If someone calls my work "ghetto", I'm not happy about it either.
Those who have never built anything themselves might not understand that.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

roxtar said:


> DIY and ghetto are not the same thing.
> Ghetto generally refers to very cheaply done, poor quality work and it IS an insult.
> DIY stuff can be done well or it can be "ghettoed"
> I'm a fabricator. If someone calls my work "ghetto", I'm not happy about it either.
> Those who have never built anything themselves might not understand that.


Thank you for this. I'm glad i'm not the only one with this point of veiw. I even tried to appologize to the person that said it. Apparently "b-kul" is just a prick.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Ell Tell, I love that bike! That looks like such an amazing ride. Bet it's a blast to ride! Appears to be well speced as well


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> Thank you for this. I'm glad i'm not the only one with this point of veiw. I even tried to appologize to the person that said it. Apparently "b-kul" is just a prick.


Sorry, I should have said something back then. Just lazy.
When he brought it up again, I finally had enough.
I'll give him the benefit of doubt and just assume he didn't understand what "ghetto" means.

BTW, that was nice work. It's good to see people actually doing custom work to their bikes. It used to be far more common.
Here's my contribution:

https://forums.mtbr.com/9449744-post5931.html

And after anodizing:


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ell Tell said:


> YT Industries Wicked 160 LTD 2012
> 
> It climbs enough to do trail centres, it obviously can handle a bit of DH, I love it. Its got everything I need.
> 
> ...


the spec on that yt industries bike is insane for the price. how does it ride? that's what i want to know. the bikes look great as does the design. would love a test ride, just not possible in canada. hope they do well though. they have a refreshing idea in the industry. no bs, just well specced bikes at great prices


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> Thank you for this. I'm glad i'm not the only one with this point of veiw. I even tried to appologize to the person that said it. Apparently "b-kul" is just a prick.


reread inter's post then reread mine. clearly its a joke dick. do you lack reading comprehension or are you just flat out retarded? judging by the quality of your "work" id guess the latter.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

b-kul said:


> reread inter's post then reread mine. clearly its a joke dick. do you lack reading comprehension or are you just flat out retarded? judging by the quality of your "work" id guess the latter.


 You started out trying to compliment him (apparently) without realizing that ghetto isn't a compliment. OK, your bad but not a big deal.
However, when called out on it, instead of apologizing, you insulted his welding (showing your obvious lack of knowledge on welding, BTW) and you continue to do so.

Giving you the benefit of the doubt was obviously a mistake on my part. 
So now


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

roxtar said:


> DIY and ghetto are not the same thing.
> Ghetto generally refers to very cheaply done, poor quality work and it IS an insult.
> DIY stuff can be done well or it can be "ghettoed"
> I'm a fabricator. If someone calls my work "ghetto", I'm not happy about it either.
> Those who have never built anything themselves might not understand that.


I am not trying to troll, but "ghetto style" is a compliment in my opinion, I see it as You totally made it your own.......the "ghetto" has no rules, manages itself, etc........so doing something ghetto style is actually cool. ...........and yes, I have teenage kids...........


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

to me his welds look like crap and other members have validated me on this. i need no inimate knowledge of welding to know what looks good and what looks like crap.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

digthemlows said:


> I am not trying to troll, but "ghetto style" is a compliment in my opinion, I see it as You totally made it your own.......the "ghetto" has no rules, manages itself, etc........so doing something ghetto style is actually cool. ...........and yes, I have teenage kids...........


So when you do something to your bike and someone says, "Tthat looks ghetto", you thank him?


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

roxtar said:


> You started out trying to compliment him (apparently) without realizing that ghetto isn't a compliment. OK, your bad but not a big deal.
> However, when called out on it, instead of apologizing, you insulted his welding (showing your obvious lack of knowledge on welding, BTW) and you continue to do so.
> 
> Giving you the benefit of the doubt was obviously a mistake on my part.
> ...


Thanks for having my back on this one! Sweet uzzi btw. "B-kul" is just a total ****ing idiot. He spews more **** than a broken toilet. I like the pic too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> to me his welds look like crap and other members have validated me on this. i need no inimate knowledge of welding to know what looks good and what looks like crap.


Post a picture of something aluminum you tig welded or STFU!


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> I am not trying to troll, but "ghetto style" is a compliment in my opinion, I see it as You totally made it your own.......the "ghetto" has no rules, manages itself, etc........so doing something ghetto style is actually cool. ...........and yes, I have teenage kids...........


You have a ghetto bike. Does that sound like a compliment? What was your first reaction to reading that? Lets be honest. Of course i don't mean it because im not a ****** like b-kul. You probably have a very nice bike. Post a pic of it?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

"Oh those are tubeless? - Must be ghetto tubeless"
"Yes, yes, they are ... and I'm not offended"
"Why would you be?"
"Oh, I don't know, because I'm a _fabricator_?"
"That's effin retarded"
"Yeah, I know"


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Gawdodirt said:


> Post a picture of something aluminum you tig welded or STFU!


how do you not understand the concept that you don't have to be able to do something in order to judge it? i am not a nfl player but i still judge the buffalo bills to be an awful team. is that opinion unfounded? i am not a movie director but i still think bruno was a horrible movie. is that a problem for you? you're telling me that if you dont do it you have no opinion about it?


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> how do you not understand the concept that you don't have to be able to do something in order to judge it? i am not a nfl player but i still judge the buffalo bills to be an awful team. is that opinion unfounded? i am not a movie director but i still think bruno was a horrible movie. is that a problem for you? you're telling me that if you dont do it you have no opinion about it?


I am not saying you don't have an opinion about it. You can have opinion about, just unless you have prior experience or your opinion is requested, don't share it.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

highdelll said:


> "Oh those are tubeless? - Must be ghetto tubeless"
> "Yes, yes, they are ... and I'm not offended"
> "Why would you be?"
> "Oh, I don't know, because I'm a _fabricator_?"
> ...


Apparently you didn't read the post above yours.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

so anything you dont personally do you dont comment on? must be real exciting to talk to.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

highdelll said:


> "Oh those are tubeless? - Must be ghetto tubeless"
> "Yes, yes, they are ... and I'm not offended"
> "Why would you be?"
> "Oh, I don't know, because I'm a _fabricator_?"
> ...


Ghetto tubeless is a specific term, by itself, that has come to be known.
However
When you call someone's work, "ghetto", it's a negative term.
Like I said, if someone said your bike looked ghetto, it would not be a good thing, right?
It would mean it was poorly built or something similar; far from a compliment, whether you're a fabricator or not.
Same way if someone said your work was ghetto, it's an insult.

Anyway enough ****ing up a good thread, let's move on.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Gawdodirt said:


> I am not saying you don't have an opinion about it. You can have opinion about, just unless you have prior experience or your opinion is requested, don't share it.


did specialized ask that you share your "opinion" that their links weren't stiff enough? people comment here on things all the time. grow a pair. i weld and those welds on your links look like crap. does that mean that they aren't structurally strong enough? not at all, but aesthetics play a part is peoples perception of quality. if you can't understand that, not much anyone can do help you. welds on a frame or part are one of the first things people comment on. yours look like dog crap. if you have an issue with that, clean them up otherwise stfu about it

getting butt hurt over an innocent comment on an internet forum makes you look like a dikc. get over it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^in the sense of diy ghetto is simply used to describe something that you rigged up yourself, i.e.: not factory. when talking about a homemade mod ghetto is not meant to describe quality, only ingenuity. i don't know why you guys struggle so mightily with that.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

b-kul said:


> ^in the sense of diy ghetto is simply used to describe something that you rigged up yourself, i.e.: not factory. when talking about a homemade mod ghetto is not meant to describe quality, only ingenuity. i don't know why you guys struggle so mightily with that.


Because you're wrong. You're using the word incorrectly. That's not what ghetto means, OK?

I understand, you were well meaning (at first) but yes, calling someone's work, "ghetto" IS an insult, regardless of your intentions. I don't know why you struggle so mightily with that.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

words evolve, meanings change. for example "cool" has a very different meaning now than it did 100 years ago. maybe you need a refresher on how the english language works?

the original meaning of ghetto was slum. it described a type of living development. so if you are so steadfast on the original meaning i called his project diy slum style. makes as much sense as me saying his welds were suburban.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

qbert2000 said:


> did specialized ask that you share your "opinion" that their links weren't stiff enough? people comment here on things all the time. grow a pair. i weld and those welds on your links look like crap. does that mean that they aren't structurally strong enough? not at all, but aesthetics play a part is peoples perception of quality. if you can't understand that, not much anyone can do help you. welds on a frame or part are one of the first things people comment on. yours look like dog crap. if you have an issue with that, clean them up otherwise stfu about it
> 
> getting butt hurt over an innocent comment on an internet forum makes you look like a dikc. get over it.


Lets see your stack of dimes then. If you think your so high and mighty weld a small flat piece of aluminum to a small piece of tubing and post a pic.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

posting on a forum solicits opinions.... deal with it and move on.....

my phone made this


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> posting on a forum solicits opinions.... deal with it and move on.....
> 
> my phone made this


Opinions i am fine with. Insults are not.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> words evolve, meanings change. for example "cool" has a very different meaning now than it did 100 years ago. maybe you need a refresher on how the english language works?


Says the guy that doesn't capitalize his sentences. You obviously are an idiot and no more of my time will be wasted on such a sad and ignorant soul.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

what does capitalization on an internet forum have to do with intellect? is this supposed to be formal writing? does the use of the shift key determine someones iq? seems to me you have realized you are an idiot, your arguement is full of holes and now you are looking for trivial things to attack.


----------



## Gawdodirt (May 23, 2012)

b-kul said:


> what does capitalization on an internet forum have to do with intellect? is this supposed to be formal writing? does the use of the shift key determine someones iq? seems to me you have realized you are an idiot, your arguement is full of holes and now you are looking for trivial things to attack.


Just like you. Attacking somebody because of their understanding of "how the english language works". All you had to do was apologize. But apparently you are not even enough of a man to do that. I already apologized but you wanted to continue this stupid little quarrel about you spreading an unwanted opinion. Whatever. Type away. Your thoughts are abviously low and of no value to anyone.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gawdirt: Go away. Stop b!tching and moaning. Get over it. Let's move onto posting pics of AM bikes.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i only attacked you because you attacked me. and then i stopped when you shut up. and i made a joke about it and you deemed it neccessary to bring it all back up. so if you want to point fingers point to yourself.

btw say what you will about the rep system but in the last hour my rep has gone up 3 points from people agreeing with me. your rep has gone nowhere. so much for what i say having no value to anyone.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn you guys.....seriously...........you posted a "home weld" and someone tried to compliment, you didn't like it..........and now it's just dumb. Someone doesn't think the weld looks neat, he has never welded before, so ignore it...........find a welding forum and post for opinions on your weld if you need to feel validated............if it's strong and does what you wanted it too, then it's a DIY/Ghettofabulaous/amazeballs/insanelycool/etc weld .........


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

It was just a misunderstanding, let it go already. Sensitive, bringing up old ****, holding onto things...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

repost of an AM bike....mine!!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> Damn you guys.....seriously...........you posted a "home weld" and someone tried to compliment, you didn't like it..........and now it's just dumb. Someone doesn't think the weld looks neat, he has never welded before, so ignore it...........find a welding forum and post for opinions on your weld if you need to feel validated............if it's strong and does what you wanted it too, then it's a DIY/Ghettofabulaous/amazeballs/insanelycool/etc weld .........


^^^
Thanks for that digthemlows.


----------



## Oscar Hinde (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn that bike looks sexy... I absolutely love it! What frame is it?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

2008 Turner RFX


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

roxtar said:


> Because you're wrong. You're using the word incorrectly. That's not what ghetto means, OK?
> 
> I understand, you were well meaning (at first) but yes, calling someone's work, "ghetto" IS an insult, regardless of your intentions. I don't know why you struggle so mightily with that.


I think you and other dood are wrong :madman:

b-kul's terminology is widely accepted as 'non-derogatory' :thumbsup:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh fer ****s sake would you women take some goddam midol and *SHUT THE **** UP?
*

If you wanna go argue incessantly, I think you'll find the link in my sig provides an excellent place to do so. But this thread is for SEEING AM setups, not b1tching about welds and percieved slights.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Here, last good pic of my bike. Haven't gotten to ride since September, and won't for a while thanks to a ruptured disc. Boo.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

weird angle on brakes and/or shifters


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I think you and other dood are wrong :madman:
> 
> b-kul's terminology is widely accepted as 'non-derogatory' :thumbsup:


Never mind, you're right.
Next time someone tells you your bike is ghetto as hell, you just take it for the compliment I'm sure he meant. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Gotta post this up again, as some think this is the _discuss the merit of your all mountain bike, cup of tea in hand with the pinkie up_ thread. Which it is not. That is in the Chumba forum.

This is the Lets *SEE* those AM set-ups thread.

Post em up!

P


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

My buddy that I used to weld for would say that those welds looked like a sack of azzholes quality wise.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

TXTony said:


> Mine


cdale has had some crazy linkages over the years, looks good man!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

solid man, i can dig it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The second one looks flexy.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

b-kul said:


> solid man, i can dig it.


not solid ... tubes man, TUBES!!!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The second one looks flexy.


yeah, I'm not diggin the waveforms @ ~ 20-25khz
likely due to oscillators' .707 half-power freq. band crossover output.
I think I can cap. tune it using a couple 75μF pots - yeah, I know it's not the 'ideal' solution 

think I should pass?

I really dig the color-scheme.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a shot from another angle


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

manbat said:


> Dude theres to much squelch on that AM setup also need to weld those pl259s on as well
> 
> Theres a welding expert on this thread who can help you out


Yeah, you're right...
and too much work.

I'll look elsewhere - but hey! this is what this forum is for right? :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhh The Colonel,.. Low range, but man it was a workhorse


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

manbat said:


> Didnt get much use in the uk apart from annoying the neighbours by cutting over their cheap hifis with stuff like "get my dinner on woman"
> 
> I would post my FM setup (sapphire x4000) but its the AM thread :banghead:


I hear ya.

When I had a setup like that, I had a high output amp to drive it. Needed it too because of not only the mountainous terrain (wave shadows), it got so hot I could cook my dinner on it - too grizzled for a wife


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Gawdodirt said:


> Thanks for having my back on this one! Sweet uzzi btw. "B-kul" is just a total ****ing idiot. He spews more **** than a broken toilet. I like the pic too!:thumbsup:


Theres only one pure bred muppet here, and it aint b-kul, pull your head in flea..:thumbsup:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

saturnine said:


> weird angle on brakes and/or shifters


All I know is that it works for me. 


manbat said:


> Awesome welds though





highdelll said:


> Here's an AM setup I was lookin at - what do you guys think?


I hate you all.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

laxman2001 said:


> All I know is that it works for me.
> I hate you all.


Hate is a strong word. BTW I would take up your offer on your super cool site in your signature  but we have fixed our rep signature problem. http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/reputation-now-displays-who-left-rep-comments-829838.html So you can go back to "your" site.

_________

My old bike sense this is the AM Setup thread:
In the future, have plans to purchase another AM bike.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Those radios are clearly not AM... They look like they have enough frequency travel to be hAM tho.










Enough of the hAM and more of these please. 









(Thanks Vital: 13 Bikes You Should See Before the End of the World - Features - Vital MTB)

P


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

That Canfield is teh awesome!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Best possible name for that bike. I've seen pictures of the brothers riding it and I have to say I'm always shocked by how tall it is relative to its wheelbase.


----------



## Ell Tell (Jun 17, 2010)

qbert2000 said:


> the spec on that yt industries bike is insane for the price. how does it ride? that's what i want to know. the bikes look great as does the design. would love a test ride, just not possible in canada. hope they do well though. they have a refreshing idea in the industry. no bs, just well specced bikes at great prices


Take into consideration that I have come from a Giant Anthem...100mm XC bike

Weight is good, I feel the need for more energy but I got through everything I wanted to on my first ride.

Climbing - spot on, actually feels better/more stable then the anthem some how. Just needed more energy.

I originally wanted a L but took the medium. No problems here.

The drive train - The XO is very precise, no noise, the bionicon works well. Could do with a bash but I wouldnt want to lose the granny.....yet.

The shock and the forks are alien to me, incredible build quality compared to the Fox, very robust feeling and looking. I havent tuned them to my preference yet but first ride was very exciting regardless. I still dont understand why I need 300+ PSI to get 25% sag on the read.....

The rims are light and strong, I dont think Ill bend these ones out of shape. They can handle more than I can throw at them.

The Reverb stealth............I couldnt live without one from now on.

I would however say that YT have cut some corners - internal cable routing would have been nice. The stealth is internal, why not the others.

The customer service was spot on, 9 day delivery.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Ell Tell said:


> The drive train - The XO is very precise, no noise, the bionicon works well. Could do with a bash but I wouldnt want to lose the granny.....yet.


you should be able to throw a bash on there without losing the granny.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

this thread has turned to crap again. I like looking at it for bike pictures. Alas, here I am making no solid contribution. However, a lot of you guys have been browsing here a long time. Your shenanigans are going a little far, or so I feel. I'm glad your laughing, I think it's stupid.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr.P said:


> (Thanks Vital: 13 Bikes You Should See Before the End of the World - Features - Vital MTB)
> 
> P


Hey what is up with the chain on #5, the Cannondale, on the non-drive-side? I think there is on like it on the drive side too, but I don't know what it's for. Help?


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Bill in Houston said:


> Hey what is up with the chain on #5, the Cannondale, on the non-drive-side? I think there is on like it on the drive side too, but I don't know what it's for. Help?


IMHO, this is one of the best MTB features (seems like most of MTBs recent innovations came from these guys - a lot of stuff we use on our AM bikes today)

Doug Dalton, Cannondale History Part 1 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

Doug Dalton, Cannondale History Part 2 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

P


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

so it allows them to change the effective size of the front ring while keeping the same front ring? far out. thanks!


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Finished her up and took her out for a spin this morning...
Frame up...

Rockshox RCDH 170
Shimano XTR shadow + derailleur, XT m785 Brakes, shifters
RaceFace Turbine Crankset w/Blackspire stinger
Easton Havoc 35 riser bar and stem, 
Easton Havoc Wheelset
Schwalbe HD tires


----------



## Oscar Hinde (Nov 29, 2012)

I took my baby dancing this morning. She ain't as fancy as most of the rides I've seen here but she makes me feel proud regardless. :thumbsup:

Recently went 2x9 with a 36t/24t combo up front. Best decision I've ever made. Also new is the Manitou Minute pro 140mm which I'm loving so far.


----------



## Oscar Hinde (Nov 29, 2012)

fujiblue1 said:


> Finished her up and took her out for a spin this morning...
> Frame up...


Your bike looks awesome and that last pic with all the mud makes me happy.


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

PINK Enduro from Italy can be ??










from Vitalmtb


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

My sexy beast that i have spent a week on cleaning and servicing ready for next season!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

IMGP5125 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ell Tell said:


> Take into consideration that I have come from a Giant Anthem...100mm XC bike
> 
> Weight is good, I feel the need for more energy but I got through everything I wanted to on my first ride.
> 
> ...


thanks. for me, i hate internal routing especially for hydraulic brake lines. the bike looks great, glad to hear your review.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

My new Rune V2


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rune V2


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

newb question - what is that thing stretching from the crown to the, uh, bar that holds the two lowers together?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's a mud guard to prevent poopy eye


----------



## Oscar Hinde (Nov 29, 2012)

My lust for a Rune just went through the roof. :madman:


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

the new Rune looks great it's a shame the new graphics are so ugly cheap. Should offer a raw/without graphics version.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

saturnine said:


> it's a mud guard to prevent poopy eye


ah, far out. thank you.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bill in Houston said:


> newb question - what is that thing stretching from the crown to the, uh, bar that holds the two lowers together?


RRP Mudguard Rapid Racer Products RapidRacerProducts NeoGuard mud guard


----------



## Oscar Hinde (Nov 29, 2012)

Affe said:


> the new Rune looks great it's a shame the new graphics are so ugly cheap. Should offer a raw/without graphics version.


I know! The old ones with the word "rune" written in norse runes were so unbelievably cool. Why on earth did they change them to the generic crap they have now? Still, the bike itself is IMHO the best looking AM bike out there.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> newb question - what is that thing stretching from the crown to the, uh, bar that holds the two lowers together?


for what it's worth, a lot of people call that 'bar' a fork brace. back in the day, the two lower legs and the brace were all separate pieces. these days, the two lowers are forged with the fork brace as one piece, and so we just call these 'two' lowers and the brace 'the lower assembly,' 'lowers,' 'the lowers' and so on.

I've heard some people call it a fork arch. this part is not to be confused with the fork crown, or 'race' as you already mentioned.

I don't mean to be pretentious, hope you my good tidings help.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

ehigh said:


> for what it's worth, a lot of people call that 'bar' a fork brace. back in the day, the two lower legs and the brace were all separate pieces. these days, the two lowers are forged with the fork brace as one piece, and so we just call these 'two' lowers and the brace 'the lower assembly,' 'lowers,' 'the lowers' and so on.
> 
> I've heard some people call it a fork arch. this part is not to be confused with the fork crown, or 'race' as you already mentioned.
> 
> I don't mean to be pretentious, hope you my good tidings help.


He already got his answer , and he was talking about the mud guard :skep:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

and now he got more than he bargained for, looks like I decided to clarify what that 'bar' is-oh no! now I'm sure he's torn up and mad at me by the overload of information I threw his way-yikes! 

now we're talking about what he was talking about-can we regress upon this even further?!

have a good morning dude.


----------



## Oscar Hinde (Nov 29, 2012)

ehigh said:


> for what it's worth, a lot of people call that 'bar' a fork brace. back in the day, the two lower legs and the brace were all separate pieces.


Here in Spain we used to call it a "gorilla". Go figure! They came in all sorts of colours and flavours.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Affe said:


> the new Rune looks great it's a shame the new graphics are so ugly cheap. Should offer a raw/without graphics version.


take them off. problem solved.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

darkslide18 said:


> RRP Mudguard Rapid Racer Products RapidRacerProducts NeoGuard mud guard


I don't even ride fast enough in the mud to know that I need one of those. Thanks for the link.



ehigh said:


> for what it's worth, a lot of people call that 'bar' a fork brace.


Fork brace, yes, thank you for your help with terminology. As soon as I saw your post, i thought, oh, yeah, fork brace...

Merry Christmas to all y'all.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

I like this one: Mucky Nutz Fender Bender

Bender Fender


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

My 2013 Giant Reign 1. Haven't got much mileage on her yet and the front fork is still harsh, nonetheless a pretty good ride. Everything's stock but I intend to change that ugly saddle and hopefully a new handlebar and stem if possible. Overdrive 2 makes it extremely difficult to find aftermarket stems.

Took her out for a spin today, second picture is after a quick rinse.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Heres my cadabra, its always dirty cause i ride!









Reverb dropper, and shorter stem soon....

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## ids (Feb 16, 2011)

Updated for east coast riding. Hillbilly 2.3r/2.5f. Bigger chiainring, and fresh rims.


----------



## Cyphereza (Dec 25, 2010)

Another view of my Specialized Enduro 2010. First off-road ride after 2 1/2 months with no riding due to fractured navicular bone.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Those Rune v2s are so sweet. And I love the new graphics.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

santa cruz blur 4x completely renovated



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dirtracer (Sep 10, 2012)

*Position of knowledge?*



b-kul said:


> to me his welds look like crap and other members have validated me on this. i need no inimate knowledge of welding to know what looks good and what looks like crap.


Wow,
This is really hard to read and makes my head hurt. But, Aesthetics in an R&D realm are not valid, nor have a need to be validated. There appears to be the needed penetration , and it may just appear to be too hot on the weld. Either way, it proves the concept and apparently fixed the issue.

Also, just a minor issue here, but, from an OG perspective, how you write is how you're perceived. So if you clean up your typing, your opinion might actually matter.

DR


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^wow, draging stuff up from the dead. and yes looks absolutely matter in r+d, ever heard of an industrial designer?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

DAMN straight looks matter lol .. If your weld looks like garbage then it prob is a hack weld .. Its all about the smooth welds , control of your hand, and heat applied .. You might get splatter from your welder or burn threw your weld.. I mean a grinder can polish up minor things .

If you have 2 frames of the same kind , and 1 of the frames beads looks like a hack job i would pass up on it . Its just instinct and reaction . Coming from a background of custom car work and building , yea i would say welds and bead work is something NOT to pass up on . Hey we all start somewhere tho right ? Im not knocking anyone here , but he made a great attempt at welding and its working for him ... But this is a forum so if you dont like other peoples comments or critique then simply unregister .

Example:



















Anyways everyone lets all carry on now


----------



## dirtracer (Sep 10, 2012)

*Not quite an engineer...*



b-kul said:


> ^wow, draging stuff up from the dead. and yes looks absolutely matter in r+d, ever heard of an industrial designer?


Yes I have. Not really an engineering discipline. This appears to be prototype development , or proof of concept. After you make it work, you hand it over to an interior designer to make it pretty.

Pretty usually doesn't work.

Kinda low. Bagging on the guy for " not being pretty."

Dr


----------



## dirtracer (Sep 10, 2012)

Aedubber,

That's fugly! Some things are obvious.

;-)

Dr


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

b-kul said:


> ^wow, draging stuff up from the dead. and yes looks absolutely matter in r+d, ever heard of an industrial designer?


Jesus, would you just shut the f*ck up you clueless...
:madman::madman::madman::madman::madman:


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

dirtracer said:


> Aedubber,
> 
> That's fugly! Some things are obvious.
> 
> ...


LOL well you know what i mean


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

roxtar said:


> Jesus, would you just shut the f*ck up you clueless...
> :madman::madman::madman::madman::madman:


every company in the world that makes stuff uses industrial designers to make the final product look good, you seem to be the clueless one...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Lets try and get this thread back on track (not my pics)...










































































Not all AM, but better than arguing about welds, right?


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

I didnt read your first (and only) sentence. I thought that was all of your bikes and airtime! I was gonna say holy cheet man!

What model Orange is that? I didnt even know they made any single pivots with dogbones/linkages...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Ha, I wish. That's an Orange Blood; AFAIK they stopped making them a few years ago.
My bikes are away for the winter, so no pics of them. Have to make do. 

Edit: VVVV Thats a real shame, it's a great looking bike. Orange bikes have a very distinctive look that I think would carry over well to some different suspension designs, but I guess their reasoning goes 'if it ain't broke don't fix it'. Hard to fault that, but it's a pity in some ways.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> Ha, I wish. That's an Orange Blood; AFAIK they stopped making them a few years ago.


It's worse than that, they only made about 200 in total, which sucks, it's one of the best bikes Orange ever made.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

that green Empire looks awesome. can someone send me one? i'll PM you my shipping address.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> that green Empire looks awesome. can someone send me one? i'll PM you my shipping address.


Yep, read about them a couple yeas ago. That's that way frames should be made!


----------



## Cyphereza (Dec 25, 2010)

An Empire. Not my ride.


----------



## KonCorp (Nov 11, 2012)

My new toy. Hoping to have it built up for spring. So far all I have left is the fork to buy


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I just never got along with that large Ells raw link! Would look light years better with a matte black coating! Cool lookin frame!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Cyphereza said:


> An Empire. Not my ride.


That is so cool!


----------



## KonCorp (Nov 11, 2012)

socalMX said:


> I just never got along with that large Ells raw link! Would look light years better with a matte black coating! Cool lookin frame!


I agree, I found out I had the option to get the black ano for no extra cost today  Gonna check monday about having one shipped.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Those Empire bikes are so sick looking!


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

KonCorp said:


> I agree, I found out I had the option to get the black ano for no extra cost today  Gonna check monday about having one shipped.


You will love that bike, I have an older model and love it. There are pics somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

WarBoom said:


> Those Empire bikes are so sick looking!


They are. But I was checking them out and they are a little on the heavy side. Like 31 pounds for the bike pictured above.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They are. But I was checking them out and they are a little on the heavy side. Like 31 pounds for the bike pictured above.


A 31lb single pivot trail bike? looks cool, but PASS...


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

Here is my new bike on the first ride today 










You won't see them ofen on the trails in US 
This is MDE Damper SX in RAW Acid Fluo color, the paint is translucent and you can see the raw aluminium through.


----------



## johnnyboy.ca (Nov 17, 2012)

luke_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here is my new bike on the first ride today
> 
> ...


Diggin this bike!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sweet paintjob on that mde. me likey.


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

This Damper Sx is awesome !


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

For those who don't know the company, here is a short clip from the visit in MDE factory.

Handcrafted In Italy: Hausbesuch bei MDE-Bikes - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> lets try and get this thread back on track (not my pics)...
> 
> not all am, but better than arguing about welds, right?


that DROP is cracking scary


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Whats this, Pinkbike V2.0?
Post your AM bikes or get the hell out of here (denton)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Who made you the AM police? Do you even own anything close to an AM bike? I didn't see you post a pic, so does that mean you should, "get the hell out of here"?


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

luke_ said:


> For those who don't know the company, here is a short clip from the visit in MDE factory.
> 
> Handcrafted In Italy: Hausbesuch bei MDE-Bikes - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de


:thumbsup: Thanks for the link to the MDE factory tour. Sweet looking bikes.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

my trail bike. sorry for the horrible pic


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

stew325 said:


> my trail bike. sorry for the horrible pic


horrible bike too...just kidding.
Sweet AM bike. Silver frame and the wheel look very well together.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks!! itching for a new one, but still love how this rides


----------



## KonCorp (Nov 11, 2012)

2000Z3M said:


> You will love that bike, I have an older model and love it. There are pics somewhere in this thread.


I work at an Ellsworth dealer and was sad to see beautiful bikes everyday that I couldnt ride... Now I dont have to worry about it. I just need to ride more now.


----------



## ukuberv700 (Mar 26, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Cannondale Jekyll 3 medium white/red/black
* Fork/Shock: Fox 32 Talas RL openbath 120/150 Soon to be Fox 36 Float 160 Kashima - Fox DYAD RT2 90/150
* Brakes: XTR M985 Trail 
* Cranks: FSA Afterburner 1X10 Soon to be Renthal 34t middle ring with E13 LG1+ chainguide
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: XTR M980
* Pedals: XTR M980/ CB Eggbeater 2
* Stem: Cannondale C3
* Handlebar: Cannondale C2
* Seatpost: RS Reverb dropper
* Saddle: Charge Spoon
* Bottom Bracket: FSA BB30
* Cassette: SLX 10sp
* Headset: Cannondale 1.5 
* Grips: Cannondale 
* Front Tire: Nobby Nic Evo Pacestar snakeskin 2.4/ Conti Race King 2.2
* Front Rim: Mavic XC717/DT Swiss M480
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope pro evo 2 15qr/Formula 15qr
* Rear Tire: As front
* Rear Rim: Mavic XC717/DT Swiss M480
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope pro evo 2 15qr/ Formula - DT Swiss X12
* Weight 30lbs with Formula/DT Swiss wheels and 28lbs with Hope/Mavic wheels


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

is the shock on that jekyll in tension instead of compression? that can't be right,but something about it looks different.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> is the shock on that jekyll in tension instead of compression? that can't be right,but something about it looks different.


The DYAD is a pull shock, that's why it looks like it's at full compression when it's just sitting there.


----------



## ukuberv700 (Mar 26, 2011)

Has above you should never be able to see the shaft on a DYAD RT2 when its not loaded up, if you do its got 2 much neg air


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ooo, wow, cool, thank you for explaining.


----------



## ronenv10 (Jan 3, 2013)

*my mojo hd...*

float 180, ccdb coil, 823 on hope pro's' formula t1, race face (handlebar, stem. crank), 1x9 sram xo, mrp g2 sl..


----------



## rudaripu (Dec 15, 2010)

What size is that Larsen TT? How does it perform? Beautiful bike by the way! Congratulations...


----------



## ronenv10 (Jan 3, 2013)

the larsen is 2.35 2ply - super fast and little drifty! thanks!


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

My Flite go ripped off in LA and when the insurance $$ came in I found a really good deal on a 2012 Trek Fuel EX5

added Time Z pedals and a KS Dropzone seatpost with remote so far. I'm just now getting the ride sorted out and I'm liking it.










doing what it should be doing


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

ronenv10 said:


> float 180, ccdb coil, 823 on hope pro's' formula t1, race face (handlebar, stem. crank), 1x9 sram xo, mrp g2 sl..


Very nice rig.
The rear fender, looks like it will rub / touch the seat tube? looks so close to seat tube. what kind of fender is that? mucky nutz?.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

technically not "all mountain" but its my all mountain bike

video here

Canfield one mountain bike review - YouTube


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

nice bike, there is also a single crown freeride thread


----------



## Honeybadger (Aug 19, 2011)

VA winter ride


----------



## JMerrihew (Jan 4, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: Large, White
* Fork: Fox float 32 RLC
* Brakes: Shimano XT Ice tech
* Cranks: Sram X7
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Crank Bros Candy
* Stem: FSA Carbon In Bianchi Green (scored that for $20!)
* Handlebar: Crank Bros Iodine 2 
* Seatpost: Thompson elite (used to be a gravity dropper, but I just didn't Use it enough)
* Saddle: WTB Devo
* Bottom Bracket: Sram X7
* Cassette: Sram X7
* Headset: Cane creek Sumthinarather
* Grips: ODI Yeti
* Front Tire: Schwable Nobby Nic
* Front Rim: Dt swiss stocker
* Front Hub/Skewer: Fox 15mm Thru axle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Aspen 2.2 (far too skinny. I am waiting to put on a 2.4 Ardent in the spring)
* Rear Rim: Dt swiss
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Dt swiss
* Weight: ~26lbs

I am definitely starting to get this thing dialed in.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## downhillsd (Sep 29, 2012)

Just finished this build. Had the frame for a few years now and have been waiting to give it some love. So here it is, in my opinion the best AM sled you could ask for.


* Frame Size & Color: 08' Turner RFX Large
* Fork: Fox Float 36 Kashima
* Rear Shock: RoxShox Monarch RC3
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 9
* Shifters : Sram X0
* Cranks: Sram X0
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
* Pedals: Spank Spike
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper Custom
* Seatpost: Thomson Setback
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: Sram GXP
* Cassette: Sram XX
* Headset: Work Components 1.0 Degree
* Grips: ODI Lock On
* Front Tire: WTB Bronson AM TCS 2.3
* Front Rim: Spank Spike Race 28
* Front Hub/Skewer: Spank
* Rear Tire: WTB Bronson AM TCS 2.3
* Rear Rim: Spank Spike Race 28
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Spank
* Weight: 31 LBS


----------



## Cyphereza (Dec 25, 2010)

jimarin said:


>


Nice lookin' bike :thumbsup:
Wish I could put CCDBA into my bike


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 4, 2012)

Goddamn you guys have some amazing bikes!


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

^ What he said. It's impressive. It's also fueling my upgrade-itis


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

downhillsd said:


> Just finished this build. Had the frame for a few years now and have been waiting to give it some love. So here it is, in my opinion the best AM sled you could ask for.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: 08' Turner RFX Large
> * Fork: Fox Float 36 Kashima
> ...


Really beautiful build and well done on color matching!! I'm a sucker for an 08 RFX though so I'm biased!!!


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

downhillsd said:


> Just finished this build. Had the frame for a few years now and have been waiting to give it some love. So here it is, in my opinion the best AM sled you could ask for.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: 08' Turner RFX Large
> * Fork: Fox Float 36 Kashima
> ...


Fantastic bike!


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

X-FXR said:


> There is perfection and bike nirvana!!!!
> 
> Havoc carbon bars
> Thomson Stem 90mm no rise
> ...


I am in love with that first pic! How does it ride?


----------



## HrznRider (Aug 21, 2011)

Buzz Cut said:


> My Flite go ripped off in LA and when the insurance $$ came in I found a really good deal on a 2012 Trek Fuel EX5
> 
> added Time Z pedals and a KS Dropzone seatpost with remote so far. I'm just now getting the ride sorted out and I'm liking it.
> 
> ...


Nice Fuel. BTW, are you from norcal/bay area. Is that Brushy Peaks?? Looks familiar.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

May not be considered All Mountain bike some. Def more than XC tho. 
- Alloy model, med frame
- Stan's ZTR Arch Ex 29er wheelset (also tubeless)
- Sram XG 1080 rear cassette
- Syntace F109 75mm stem, 6 deg rise.
- Flybikes resin pedals
- Oury slide on grips (installed after pic was taken)
- Easton Haven Carbon bar (711 mm)

Rest of the bike is stock. Currently weighs in at 27 lbs 12 oz. Got some used S-work carbon cranks on it which might lower it to the lower-mid 27's. Feels a lot faster/lighter than my 2008 Stumpy FSR Comp 26er which is almost 30 lbs. Just itching for that snow on my singletrack to melt already!


----------



## brucel33 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, that's what I call a nice bike!


----------



## X-FXR (Apr 23, 2007)

dillwill said:


> I am in love with that first pic! How does it ride?












Here is my review from the Foes forum.....my opinion only gets that this bike was made for me and not only my riding style but the trails I' like to hit. Bike weights in at 31 lbs....

After spending a long weekend at Mammoth I'm getting to know the new bike and the way she handles pretty good. The first time looking at the front end I was worried the rake seemed so much more relaxed than my ol trusty FXR. While this bike is truly an ultra trail bike more so than the FXR, I didn't find the climbs to be more difficult, but you do have to be a bit more careful when climbing up a very steep climb and you almost stall. The FXR is certainly more forgiving at this particular point. Other than that I can't say I missed the FXR at Mammoth&#8230;I'll go as far as I'll more than likely never bring the FXR to Mammoth again with the Shaver in the lineup. I've ridden the FXR w/o fail for 9 yrs at Mammoth and it is certainly capable and had a great time, but the Shaver just ups the ante and&#8230;.wow let her rip. The 66 degree head tube angle is just about perfect to have an ultra trail bike than can still be used for epic xc rides and climbs.

After reviewing my Garmin for trail times I upped the speed and reduced time down the mountain. In fact I got 7 full runs from the top to the village and 2 from McCoy Station (one to the village and the other to the main lodge). The best I managed on the FXR was 5 full runs with the life lines being the same.

I went w/ 2x10 drive train, which is new to me, and can say I didn't miss the triple crank at all. I had to dig deeper at times with my low gear higher than on my FXR but not enough to make me think 2x10 was a bad choice.

I wasn't quite happy with the Talas settings and need more time to get it where I like it. I may just change out the Talas cartridges for floats. The float seems so much smoother than the Talas does&#8230;more plush.

The wider handle bar also makes descending easier and keeps the body position more positive. The steering is slower than my FXR but didn't seem to bother me after awhile of riding. I did find corners a bit more difficult to turn sharply at a decent speed compared to the FXR but that could be just me getting used to a new bike, slacker head tube angle and wide bars.

I can say without a doubt that the Shimano XTR brakes are the best, the modulation is superb and saved my arse more than I can count this weekend.

Last but not least the gravity dropper&#8230;daum love this thing to just drop it from xc position into a downhill position and rip.

The setup

Havoc carbon bars
Thomson Stem 90mm no rise
Gravity Dropper seatpost
XTR brakes
XT Ice rotors 180mm
XT cranks 2x10
XT rear cog
XT front/rear derailleur
XTR Shifter pods
Mavic CrossMax ST's
Chris King headset
Fox Talas 160mm forks
WTB Team Bronson tires
ODI Ruffion grips

After many hard hours she still excites me as on our first date..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jimberoo (Aug 28, 2012)

downhillsd said:


> Just finished this build. Had the frame for a few years now and have been waiting to give it some love. So here it is, in my opinion the best AM sled you could ask for.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: 08' Turner RFX Large
> * Fork: Fox Float 36 Kashima
> ...


Holy crap, that thing is beautiful!


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

HrznRider said:


> Nice Fuel. BTW, are you from norcal/bay area. Is that Brushy Peaks?? Looks familiar.


bingo on the park. Yeah I live nearby


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

My new AM bike:










it´s all original except the Hope bashguard and the Bionicon c-guide
pedals: Hope


----------



## Sketchemo (Jan 12, 2012)

2012 Pivot Mach 5.7a
XT/SLX build

Changed out a few things to my liking: 
Time ATAC pedals
BBG bash 
C-Guide
KS Lev 100mm Post 
ODI Ruffian Grips
Nevegals front and rear
180 front rotor


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Ss*

This is a 2007 or 2008 (I think, based on the ISCG tabs) Intense 6.6 Slopestyle size Medium
It's got a Fox DHX 5.0 coil and a 2010 Rockshox Lyrik 170 RC2 DH Coil.
Up front, it's got Sunline stem, bars and grips, XT shifters and Avid Speed Dial 7 levers
It's got an FSA Orbit Option headset set at -1 degree
BB7 brakes on Hayes adapters with a 203 Hayes rotor up front and an Avid 180 out back
Mavic 521s laced to King hubs
Gravity Dropper 2", 5" drop seat post with a WTB Silverado saddle with a Salsa clamp
Continental Baron tire out back 
SLX rear derailleur and cassette
XT cranks and front derailleur
Minion 60a single ply sidewall wire bead 2.5 up front 
HT AN06 pedals and a SRAM 951 chain:

Special features include - a homemade C-guide made out of 3/4" PVC pipe
3M industrial fuzzy Velcro on the top and bottom of the front derailleur cage (this, with the c-guide makes for a surprisingly and pleasantly quite drive train on the technical and rough downs)
I cut channels in the Intense 10mm top-hat reducers so I could still run King Fun Bolts with the reducers and have the bolt sit in a 5mm radius circle (I've seen others run the bolts without the reducers, though)
A Mountain Dew can seat post shim to take it the seat tube down from 31.6 to 30.9
and a Gusset Unilock to keep the headset quiet


----------



## rcko (Jan 13, 2013)

Trek Remedy
* Frame Size & Color: 18.5 Natural finish with red and blacktrim
* Fork: Fox 32 Talas RL 150mm / 120mm
* Rear Shock: Fox Float RP-2
* Brakes: Avid Elixir CR, soon to be replaced with Shimano XT
* Cranks: Shimano XT 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow +
* Pedals: cheap forte 17mm concave platforms, soon to be Saint MX-80
* Stem: Bontrager Rythm 70mm to be replaced by a 50
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper 720mm
* Seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb
* Saddle: Bontrager Evoke 2, chromoly rails
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimano M77110
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Origin8 Tri-Power Lock Ons
* Front Tire: XR4 Team Issue
* Front Rim: DT Swiss M1800 soon to be replaced by Stans Flow EX
* Front Hub/XRSkewer: DT Swiss M1800 / 15mm Fox soon to be replaced Hope Pro 2
* Rear Tire: XR4 
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss M1800 to be replaced by Stans Flow EX
* Rear Hub/Skewe: Dt Swiss M1800 142X12 to be replaced by Hope Pro 2
* Weight: unk


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Not necessarily an AM rig but it is perfect for what I ride.


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello, I am French and I GBsoul37. Here is my Cotic Soul weighing 9.5 kg.

-Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti 120mm
-Transmission: XTR 1 * 10 (11 * 34 cassette - crank XTR 36 teeth, derailleur XTR Shadow + SS with clevis Zee)
-Wheel: Podium MMX + DT spokes SuperComp + KK Tune hubsTire:
- Michelin Wildgrip'r 2
-Device: Easton Haven Carbon Ritchey Logic

Given the low weight of the wheels, steering own mandatory.

PS : Message translated by Google. Thank you


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

GBsoul37 said:


> Hello, I am French and I GBsoul37. Here is my Cotic Soul weighing 9.5 kg.
> 
> -Marzocchi 44 Micro Ti 120mm
> -Transmission: XTR 1 * 10 (11 * 34 cassette - crank XTR 36 teeth, derailleur XTR Shadow + SS with clevis Zee)
> ...


pic???


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

laxman2001 said:


> pic???


Hello, 
I need 10 posts to post a photo.


----------



## Cyphereza (Dec 25, 2010)

GBsoul37 said:


> Hello,
> I need 10 posts to post a photo.


I think you can upload it into imageshack or what not and link it back here.:thumbsup:


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

I can not put links as I do not have 10 posts


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

The pics are visible on my profile and go to the link.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

GBsoul37 said:


> Hello, I am French


No need to apologize. We're a nice group here and can look past people's faults.


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

GBsoul37 said:


> Hello,
> I need 10 posts to post a photo.


Your bike is very nice!!!


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you very munch 
Do not hesitate if you want more info


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

GBsoul37 said:


> Thank you very munch
> Do not hesitate if you want more info


Specs Please! Love the Cotics.


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Map204 said:


> Specs Please! Love the Cotics.


Ok , no problem :thumbsup:

_Frame : Cotic Soul ( Size L )
_Fork : Marzocchi 44 micro TI 2010 120mm
_Wheels :_hubs : Tune King-Kong
_spoke : DT Swis Supercomp
_Rims : ZTR Podium MMX
_Weight : 1265 grams
_Tires : Michelin Wildgrip'r 2 - 2.10
_Brake : Magura Marta SL 180/160mm
_Crankset : Shimano XTR 2007 with chaingring Hope 36T
_Chain : Shimano XT 10V
_Cassette : Shimano XTR 10v 11*34
_Shifter : Shimano XT
_Rear derailleur : Shimano XTR Shadow + with cage SS shimano Zee
_durit + cable : Jagwire ( color : carbon silver )
_Pedals : Crank Brother Eggbeater 3 with titanum axle
_Headset : FSA orbit Extrem Pro
_Stem : Easton Haven 85mm
_Handlebar : Easton Haven carbon 715mm
_Seat post : Ritchey Logic Carbon
_Sadlle : Selle Italia kit carboniow flow ( I removed the coating )
_Handles : KCNC
_Quick release : KCNC


----------



## Lovedirt (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow these are some amazing bikes !


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you, and forest, it is incredible.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Just brought home my Giant Reign 2.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool Reign, now move the front brake line to the inside of the fork!


----------



## jari777 (Aug 7, 2011)

congrets,i love this color of reign :thumbsup:


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

jari777 said:


> congrets,i love this color of reign :thumbsup:


I love purple Reign! 








(It had to be done.)


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

socalMX said:


> Cool Reign, now move the front brake line to the inside of the fork!


Yes i need to.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fachiro1 (Nov 25, 2012)

2010 Ventana El Ciclon!!!!!


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's my 2012 Spesh stump-jumper FSR that started life as a humble comp model. Not anymore though! Now its practically full XO, all I need is a front deraileur... :-D

The upgrade list as far as I can remember is...

Sram XO silver 2x10 BB30 cranks
Sram XO silver Rear Der
Sram XO silver 2x10 shifters
Sram XO silver trail brakes (way over kill haha, I need smaller rotors)
Esi foam silicone grips
Shimano ice tech rotors 180mm front 160mm rear
Sram 1070 11-36t cassette 
Whisky carbon riser bars 740mm wide 15mm rise
Thompson 70mm stem
Specialized blacklight 125mm command post
Stan's ZTR arch with Hope PRO 2 hubs
Schwalbe hans-dampfh 2.35" front tire
Kenda slant six 2.2 (?) rear tire

Next upgrade will be some carbon roval wheels


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice bike and very nice handlebar.


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Where did you buy your handlebar ?


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

GBsoul37 said:


> Where did you buy your handlebar ?


Thank you, you can get it through any bike shop that orders through QBP (quality bike parts). It is QBP's "store brand".


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you, I found it on JensonUSA.


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Cool, i have ten posts


----------



## Kuptik (Dec 13, 2007)

GBsoul37 said:


> Cool, i have ten posts


very nice bike.
simple and clear lines.


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you .


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Two of my video
VIDEOS COTIC SOUL « BLOG SUR LE VTT, LA COMPETITION LE MATOS ET DIVERS


----------



## Berman9 (Mar 30, 2011)

nice


----------



## jari777 (Aug 7, 2011)

Map204 said:


> I love purple Reign!
> (It had to be done.)


:thumbsup: nice one


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

jari777 said:


> :thumbsup: nice one


better than chocolate rain


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

kcvpr said:


> Thank you, you can get it through any bike shop that orders through QBP (quality bike parts). It is QBP's "store brand".


a store brand that costs more than every carbon bar on jenson except for 1. crazy.


----------



## AMSB-66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nniiiccceee bbiiikkkeesss


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

saturnine said:


> a store brand that costs more than every carbon bar on jenson except for 1. crazy.


To their credit IIRC it is pretty lite, and it is definitely a very nice bar.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

kcvpr said:


> To their credit IIRC it is pretty lite, and it is definitely a very nice bar.


Yeah it's very nice.

Still damn happy with my Havoc carbon though.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

GBsoul37 said:


> Cool, i have ten posts


Sweet ... I've been eyeing those for a bit. 
What are the specs? What's the approximate HTA?


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

ubado said:


> Sweet ... I've been eyeing those for a bit.
> What are the specs? What's the approximate HTA?


This is :
_Frame : Cotic Soul ( Size L )
_Fork : Marzocchi 44 micro TI 2010 120mm
_Wheels :_hubs : Tune King-Kong
_spoke : DT Swis Supercomp
_Rims : ZTR Podium MMX
_Weight : 1265 grams
_Tires : Michelin Wildgrip'r 2 - 2.10
_Brake : Magura Marta SL 180/160mm
_Crankset : Shimano XTR 2007 with chaingring Hope 36T
_Chain : Shimano XT 10V
_Cassette : Shimano XTR 10v 11*34
_Shifter : Shimano XT
_Rear derailleur : Shimano XTR Shadow + with cage SS shimano Zee
_durit + cable : Jagwire ( color : carbon silver )
_Pedals : Crank Brother Eggbeater 3 with titanum axle
_Headset : FSA orbit Extrem Pro
_Stem : Easton Haven 85mm
_Handlebar : Easton Haven carbon 715mm
_Seat post : Ritchey Logic Carbon
_Sadlle : Selle Italia kit carboniow flow ( I removed the coating )
_Handles : KCNC
_Quick release : KCNC
_Weight : 9.5kg - 20.95 lbs

HTA ???


----------



## beast100 (Mar 24, 2012)

*little old but it does the job!!!*

* Frame Size & Color: Scott Genius mc-30	
* Fork: Rockshox Revelation 426 u-turn 100-130mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixir R 
* Shifters: Sram X9 
* Disks: Avid G3 (185/160) .
* Cranks: Shimano XT FC-M770 175mm 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT FD-M760-E	
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9 
* Pedals: Wellgo MG1 .
* Stem: Scott Pro 
* Handlebar: SunLine Vone Os 
* Seatpost: Scott Pro 
* Saddle: BBB SportComfort Anatomic 
* Seatclamp: KCNC MTB SC11 
* Cassette:Shimano XTR CS-M970 
* Headset: Scott 
* Grips: Ritchey WCS 
* Front Tire: Nobby Nic 2.4 EVO Snakeskin 
* Front/Rear Wheels: Mavic CrossRide 19 
* Front Skewer: Mavic 
* Rear Tire: Kenda Kinetics 2.35 . 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT

Will be changing to Bronsons soon!!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^father of the new over mountain bikes.


----------



## fvasiliou (Dec 21, 2011)

Andrikkooooo!!
its amazing how this bike performs even by todays standards! :thumbsup:
though i have to tell you this kendatire is not of my preference:


----------



## beast100 (Mar 24, 2012)

as a mud tire is going well but i could use something lighter so thats why i ll be replacing to bronson.


----------



## StereoDave (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally I can show off my All Mountain rig!

Its a Cube Stereo Pro with:
Hydroformed alloy frame with 140mm rear suspension
Rockshox Revelation 150mm/120mm U-Turn fork and Reverb 125mm seatpost
Sunringle 26" wheels and Fat Albert 2.4 tires
FSA headset
Syntace stem and handlebar
Fizik saddle
Fox RP23 rearshock
SLX/XT 3x10 drivetrain
Formula RX brakes with 180 f/r disks
Cube Stereo Muddyboard shockprotector

Next upgrade: Saint pedals










Just got the Reverb installed. Cablerouting via bottom bracket









Another pic of the cablerouting









Cableloop just under the saddle to prevent cablerub on the frame









Genius suspension system









Can't do All Mountain without these guys









Hope you guys like it!


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's my current project. 2007 UZZI VPX









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

that santa cruz is clean, and the blue intense looks dope..


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Just finished building up a new Santa Cruz Blur LT with 650B wheels. I took it on the maiden voyage yesterday, 15 miles on a variety of trails from smooth singletrack to a mile-long rock garden. For those interested in the review, check out the 650B forum... but in short, I'm a big fan already.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

My finally finished Jekyll  Waiting for better weather!


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

atonyc68 said:


> My finally finished Jekyll  Waiting for better weather!


This season is so hard. Nothing worse than building up your dream bike and having to look at it sitting there for months.


----------



## sistm (Jan 9, 2012)

Some really nice pics and setups in here. I am getting anxious to recieve my bike! I will post it when I do.


----------



## atonyc68 (Feb 8, 2011)

roxtar said:


> This season is so hard. Nothing worse than building up your dream bike and having to look at it sitting there for months.


LOL it truly is! :cryin:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

My Knolly Delirium with an AM build!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

how many teeth on that ring?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

ehigh said:


> how many teeth on that ring?


36, have a 34 as well!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool, planning on the 36t myself. Thanks. 


Edit. What gearing are you trying out in the rear? 
I was told to go with a 38t, don't think so. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a beautiful bike, socalMX.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

ehigh said:


> Cool, planning on the 36t myself. Thanks.
> 
> Edit. What gearing are you trying out in the rear?
> I was told to go with a 38t, don't think so.
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


11-36 out back! I actually need to buy a 32 front for a few local climb spots! Im thinking I may shelf the 36 until my strength is a lot better!


----------



## c-dale99 (Jun 23, 2005)

*2010 Tracer VP; CO in the fall*

29.5lbs of pure fun. She's replaced by a carbine, but so much fun on this bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

So I finished up the Uzzi today, but still have to change the rear shock out to a Mars Rico air WC.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

socalMX said:


> 11-36 out back! I actually need to buy a 32 front for a few local climb spots! Im thinking I may shelf the 36 until my strength is a lot better!


Agreed, i run a 32T up front with a 11-46 out back with a Saint m820 derailleur and works perfectly.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

aedubber said:


> Agreed, i run a 32T up front with a 11-46 out back with a Saint m820 derailleur and works perfectly.


11-46? Dang, you could climb the side of a house with that.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL oops !! 11-36 ..


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

socalMX said:


> 11-36 out back! I actually need to buy a 32 front for a few local climb spots! Im thinking I may shelf the 36 until my strength is a lot better!


It will be fun. I'm up in SLO and we have a couple mountains to go up. After seeing a few people with 38t x 11-36 setups still doing the real rigorous stuff the area offers-I figure I have to give a 36 tooth ring a try. I ordered a G3 mini though, I don't think I'll go up from here. I'll see how it goes. Your bike looks great dude.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

@retrofred

I approve.


----------



## raph11 (Jan 21, 2013)

really like the knolly :thumbsup:

my Slayer build, had not much money but waited for the good deals and I'm quiet happy with the result 



















Bos Deville Fork
Monarch RT3 
Easton Havoc Wheels
Spank bar and Pro Atherton stem
XT brakes
2x9 SRAM X9
Race Face AM crank
~29lbs


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

some upgrades ( reverb and bionicon c-guide)

P.S. raph11 nice bike and great fork!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jari777 (Aug 7, 2011)

beauty!


----------



## Bikesrock (Feb 20, 2012)

retrofred said:


> So I finished up the Uzzi today, but still have to change the rear shock out to a Mars Rico air WC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna sell that shock?


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

Went from a 36T up front to a red 32T. Love it so far. Much nicer on the hills.


----------



## Dogbane (Jul 28, 2012)

*Ibis Mojo HD 160*

The new whip is finally finished! I took her up to Solstice in Fairfax for her maiden voyage. 
The bottom line: This thing freaking rips uphill and downhill!!! I couldn't be happier! :thumbsup:

Frame: Ibis Mojo HD 160 (LRG) with Kashima Fox Float CTD 
Fork: Kashima Fox Talas 36 RC2 180-140
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax ST
Tires: WTB Bronson UST 2.3
Cranks: Sram X9, 2x10, 26/39 
Guide/Bash: MRP 2X
Front derailleur: Sram X0
Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
Triggers: Sram X0
Brakes: Hope Tech M4, 203 front/160 rear 
Bars: Chromag Fubar OSX
Stem: Easton Havoc 
Grips: Odi Rufian 
Saddle: T.H.E. Icon
Post: Fox D.O.S.S. 5 inch
Headset: King
Pedals: Shimano XT
Casette: Shimano XTR
Chain: KMC


----------



## sof (Jan 8, 2013)

Apologies for the indoor shots, but it's midnight and icy as hell outside so figured this was the better option  I'll post some action shots after I get out over the weekend.

Specs:

Felt Redemption 3 2009 frame;
RockShox Domain 318IS U-Turn Fork;
Fox Float R;
Shimano M771 font mech (needs changing) and Shimano deore shifter;
SRAM X0 Type 2 10 speed long cage and SRAM X0 shifter;
Hope Tech M4 Evo Stealth front and rear brakes;
203mm/183mm Hope Saw rotors front/back;
Hope 1.5" step down headset;
Hope Bottom Bracket (GXP converter);
Truvativ Firex 3.1 crackset;
Deity Decoy LT pedals;
2.35 Maxxis Domain DHR on the back (60a);
2.35 Maxxis High Roller 2 on the front (42a);
And then all the random other bits.

I've had the frame since 2009, just revamped the whole thing. The red work is pretty much just a temporary boredom job while it's been icy. I don't expect most of it will last more than one ride, but what the hell.


----------



## raph11 (Jan 21, 2013)

ibisick !


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Mojo HDs are truly fap worthy! Great build!


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

Dogbane said:


> The new whip is finally finished! I took her up to Solstice in Fairfax for her maiden voyage.
> The bottom line: This thing freaking rips uphill and downhill!!! I couldn't be happier! :thumbsup:
> 
> Frame: Ibis Mojo HD 160 (LRG) with Kashima Fox Float CTD
> ...


HAHAHA I installed your headset!!!!!! I hope it's working well :-D

Your bike looks SICK!!! major props...


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

2013 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert EVO Carbon with XX1


----------



## draculoff (Jan 15, 2012)

This is my NoMountain ride. Why NoMountain? Well, we have no mountains in Moscow 
Anyway, it's right bike to escape from drunk bears in local forest.

But now I'm going to swap frame with new 2013 Covert. Maybe, magic link really gives me more uphill efficiency, but It has no reliability at all. Squeaking, stucking, loosing screws aren't what you expect from such an expensive bike. :madman:


----------



## Dogbane (Jul 28, 2012)

kcvpr said:


> HAHAHA I installed your headset!!!!!! I hope it's working well :-D
> 
> Your bike looks SICK!!! major props...


Dude, that's freaking awesome!!! Ray's Cycle FTW!!!!! Yeah, the headset is working excellent! Thanks again for hooking me up! Anytime she needs work, I'll bring her in!


----------



## Dogbane (Jul 28, 2012)

mikkosan said:


> Mojo HDs are truly fap worthy! Great build!


Thanks, man, I know what you mean! I fap to this bike so much; let's just say the original color wasn't white!!! Haha!


----------



## Motomarco (Jun 19, 2012)

CoppellStereo said:


> 2013 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert EVO Carbon with XX1


Sweet. I want xx1


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

So she's finally done and I can't wait to go this coming weekend and ride it. All I'm waiting for is the shim for my dropper post.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## accelerator (Jan 26, 2013)

*A couple from the quiver*

The old Uzzi DH...










I broke several bones because of this bike.

The new Tracer 2










Yes, those are G2 drop outs on a Tracer 2. There were only a couple of them made and I think it's this frame from the Intense both at Interbike.


----------



## Bikesrock (Feb 20, 2012)

CoppellStereo said:


> 2013 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert EVO Carbon with XX1


Aww man that thing is sick. XX1


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Bikesrock said:


> Aww man that thing is sick. XX1


Thanks! Most fun bike I've ridden! XX1 is definitively worth it, lost a pound on a light bike as it was.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

That old Uzzi DH reminds me of my "low cost/big fun" project from a couple years ago...










Used (and abused...) old Uzzi SLX frame,ghetto tuned Marzocchi,cheap wheels,Hayes DH,"trash bin ressurection" transmission...I loved building that bike!


----------



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

smmokan said:


> Just finished building up a new Santa Cruz Blur LT with 650B wheels. I took it on the maiden voyage yesterday, 15 miles on a variety of trails from smooth singletrack to a mile-long rock garden. For those interested in the review, check out the 650B forum... but in short, I'm a big fan already.


Pretty sweet setup!


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

Gotta love the Uzzi´s. Here´s my old Intense Uzzi SL (wrong sticker though).


----------



## rcko (Jan 13, 2013)

Finally got to upgrade the wheels, pedals and brakes...

She dances just fine


----------



## bgcole (Feb 2, 2013)

i like how you laced those up with the colors. nice


----------



## rcko (Jan 13, 2013)

I got the wheels done at ProWheelBuilder.com. Folks there did a superb job. Straight fwd process. They explained the differences in wheels etc. super cool shop run by pro cyclist.

Highly recommend them.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nozes said:


> That old Uzzi DH reminds me of my "low cost/big fun" project from a couple years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lookin' bike. You still have it?


----------



## accelerator (Jan 26, 2013)

Ya Nozes that SLX is sweet for a low cost ghetto ride. I think that's what they replaced the Uzzi DH with. Same swing link, rear end and seat tower IIRC.

Geir, is that a 98 Uzzi SL? I still have mine - it was my first FS bike wayyy back then. Mine is a sm. main frame with med. seat tower. It was red and black back then but Intense refurbished it a few years ago for me and I had them paint it white and black.

FWIW I still prefer the Horst link over the VPP for some situations but it's weird - my Tracer 2 is the most fun I've had on a bike. And ~10lbs. lighter than the Uzzi DH!


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

retrofred said:


> All I'm waiting for is the shim for my dropper post.


What about soda-can shim in the meantime?


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

colin1 said:


> What about soda-can shim in the meantime?


You gotta DEW what you gotta DEW.... LOL


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

jimarin said:


>


Sweet ride! :thumbsup: I love the shape of ibis frames. Black looks good too


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Some really nice setups here. I am jealous lol ;p


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

My ride! Scott genius lt 20. Carbon fiber with twinlock & reverb stealth seat post. What's not to love.

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

No,I've sold it to a friend...couldn't throw it too far away 

Now I ride a 09 Trek Remedy 7,it's around here somewhere.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

bplaizier said:


> My ride! Scott genius lt 20. Carbon fiber with twinlock & reverb stealth seat post. What's not to love.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


TALL. 

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Some of you will not consider this all mountain....


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

I really want one of those.


Simpledesign said:


> Some of you will not consider this all mountain....
> View attachment 769471
> 
> 
> View attachment 769472


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Map204 said:


> I really want one of those.


Even in the 20 minutes I got to ride today........SO FUN!


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Simpledesign said:


> Even in the 20 minutes I got to ride today........SO FUN!


You STINK!

Very jealous, there is 2 ft of snow at my home in Northern Utah. So I take it no snow in NV? Going to have to take a trip down south and get out and Ride before I go crazy with all this snow up north.

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in MO currently...I can't give a weather forecast for NV. I can tell you the rain was cold and the lightning was just a bit more of a risk than I felt like taking.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

*2011 GT Force 3.0*

I already posted these in the GT forum, but double dipping isn't a crime is it?

Specs:

150mm RS Sektor
Fox Float R
Large 2011 GT Force
WTB Thinline Devo
SLX RD
36T Shimano Cassette

Origin 8 760mm 45mm Rise White Handlebar
Truvativ 35mm 7 degree rise stem
Component Works 1.5 degree headset
Shimano XT Tubeless Wheelset
Geax Gato 2.3 Tubeless
203mm Shimano Front Rotor
Cables Re-routed
Proshox 3mm offset reducer
X-Fusion Hilo with Remote
XLC Quick Release
Shimano SLX 175mm Cranks
32T Single Speed Vuelta Chainring
Bashwich Sandwich
Modified N-Gear Jump Stop
VP Pedals
Inner Tube Chainstay Protector
180mm Shimano Rear Rotor




























I ride the Force in the Bay Area, ranging from cross country rides in Saratoga Gap to full on downhill sessions at Carlmont. Does everything wonderfully.


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^One of the better black and white combos I've seen. Colored cables fit it well. Nice reliable build. Question, is your dropper cable actually behind your seat clamp?


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Agreed. That GT looks sick. The stance looks mean.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

Tikiguy said:


> ^^^One of the better black and white combos I've seen. Colored cables fit it well. Nice reliable build. Question, is your dropper cable actually behind your seat clamp?


Thanks!

Yes, the Xfusion Hilo's cable exits the rear. I use my quick release bolt and shifter/brake cables to contain the dropper's cable.

Bryan


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Get yourself a shadow plus rear derailleur and you should be able to ditch the inner tube chainstay protector.
Also, I have to agree the whole black and white colour scheme looks awesome.


----------



## jdb10810 (May 5, 2011)

Morewood Shova ST

Not too sure about the specs.

Will update this section...


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Like the bike, and the red spokes how does she pedal?

Maybe this is for another thread that has already been discussed, if it is let me know. What is the best peadaling AM bike you've ridden? And how'd it do on the downs? 

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## jdb10810 (May 5, 2011)

Thanx.

Wel to put it to you this way: I have a Giant trance as well & have to admit that the morewood pedals better, but has a harder rear. (less small bump compliance)

On the downs the morewood is quite at home, but I might be a bit more 'settled in" on my trance because the trance does very well on the downs too with the 150mm revelation upfront.

On lockout both these are very good pedallers!

Anyone that might be able to tell me where to buy a new Rockshox revelation / sektor 2012 / 2011 model?
15mm maxle & 150mm travel (& black)

Thanx


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

You can find the Revelation 150mm on just about any site. There are several different models, ranging from $600 all the way over $1000.

RockShox Revelation XX DA 150mm Tapered QR15 Fork 2012 at Price Point
Amazon.com: RockShox Revelation RCT3 Solo Air 150 - mm, (Maxle Lite 15, Tapered Steerer, (26 - Inch), Crown Adjust, White): Sports & Outdoors
Universal Cycles -- Rock Shox Revelation WC Dual Position Fork 2013


----------



## jdb10810 (May 5, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> You can find the Revelation 150mm on just about any site. There are several different models, ranging from $600 all the way over $1000.
> 
> Thanx for that, but what i meant was: merlincycles has the best pricing on rockshox (as far as know) ,but they don't have the 2012 models.
> 
> ...


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jdb10810 said:


> TwoHeadsBrewing said:
> 
> 
> > You can find the Revelation 150mm on just about any site. There are several different models, ranging from $600 all the way over $1000.
> ...


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Simpledesign said:


> I'm in MO currently...I can't give a weather forecast for NV. I can tell you the rain was cold and the lightning was just a bit more of a risk than I felt like taking.


What part of MO? I haven't been able to get out and ride in a week... Trails are way to wet here.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

Kiwiplague said:


> Get yourself a shadow plus rear derailleur and you should be able to ditch the inner tube chainstay protector.
> Also, I have to agree the whole black and white colour scheme looks awesome.


Thanks, the black and white really grew on me too.

My next purchase will likely be a clutch RD, but I'm going to wait until the parts break for the upgrades to happen.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tampines Trail, outside Tampines Bike Park... 09 Feb 2013


----------



## rhyko (Nov 10, 2008)

*snowy bikes*

Hard ride in the snow
Lapierre Icy Vs Orange minus five

View attachment 770022
View attachment 770022


----------



## rhyko (Nov 10, 2008)

*attachment failed*



rhyko said:


> Hard ride in the snow
> Lapierre Icy Vs Orange minus five
> 
> View attachment 770022
> View attachment 770022


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

*Canyon Nerve Al+ 7.0*

My new baby 

Frame Canyon Nerve AL+
Rear Shock Fox Float CTD Performance BV
Fork Fox 32 TALAS CTD FIT Performance
Headset Cane Creek Serie 40
Rear Derailleur SRAM X9 Long Cage 10-speed Type 2
Front Derailleur SRAM X.9
Shifters SRAM X9
Brake levers Avid Elixir 5
Brakes Avid Elixir 5
Hubs Mavic Crossride Disc
Cassette Shimano SLX 11-36 10-speed
Rims Mavic Crossride Disc
Cranks Race Face Turbine
Chainrings 42/32/24
Bottom Bracket Race Face Turbine

Stem Race Face Ride
Handlebar Race Face Ride Riser
Grips Ergon GA-1
Saddle Selle Italia X1
Seat post RockShox RS Reverb Stealth
Pedals Spank Spike
Frame size L
Colour black sea
Weight is around 13.5 Kg

Some crappy phone pictures:


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd have to say, I don't think there is a bike on here that I would love in my collection, some pretty sweet rides on here. So how much are people spending on these sick rides? 

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

lumberj4ck said:


> What part of MO? I haven't been able to get out and ride in a week... Trails are way to wet here.


Springfield area. These were just taken at a park. I have yet to get to a trail.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

elandy said:


> View attachment 769810


Got any details on this...I'm curious (that's why my friends call me whiskers)


----------



## lumberj4ck (May 9, 2009)

Simpledesign said:


> Got any details on this...I'm curious (that's why my friends call me whiskers)


Looks like a Trek Remedy with a Specialized E150 fork.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

lumberj4ck said:


> Looks like a Trek Remedy with a Specialized E150 fork.


Interesting

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

made some updates on my Cruz....
Rock Shox Revelation 140mm RLT w/15mm TA
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Full Shimano XT drive train 2x10
Shimano XT Hydro trail brakes with Ice tech center lockrotors 
Truvativ AKA AM 70mm Stem 
Shimano XT M788 hubs with Mavic hoops (Nothing special)
Crank bros Mallets 3

Coming in the mail is a KS i950 seat post








yeah I knoe the hydro lines need to be trimmed im waiting for the bleed kit to come in


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

Simpledesign said:


> Got any details on this...I'm curious (that's why my friends call me whiskers)


2012 trek remedy 7 (XL) frame
specialized e-150 fork 
Sram XX1 groupset
Hope M4 limited edition brakes with shimano 203 ice tech rotors
Hope evo pro2 rear hub, specialized e-150 front hub, mavic EN521 rims. Michelin wild grip R 2.4 
CB joplin 4 seat post, SDG FXR seat, easton havoc carbon bar, Spank Spike pedals


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

DAnREal said:


> made some updates on my Cruz....
> Rock Shox Revelation 140mm RLT w/15mm TA
> Cane Creek 110 Headset
> Full Shimano XT drive train 2x10
> ...


How have the rotors been for you? Thinking about swapping mine out for the ice techs.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

no complaints.... mind you they are pretty new only a few rides on them


----------



## libretto (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's My baby...
2012 Transition bandit
Fox 34 RLC 150 fit forks
Fox RP23 rear
SRAM x7 rear
setup as a 1x10 running a 32 t front and 11 to 34 rear 
XT brakes front and rear 180mm 
MCP g2 chain guide


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

DAnREal said:


> yeah I knoe the hydro lines need to be trimmed im waiting for the bleed kit to come in


No need for a bleed kit to trim the brake hoses.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Duncan1104 said:


> No need for a bleed kit to trim the brake hoses.


I'm in the same boat as im in need of trimming my lines to. So should I bleed the lines if im trimming from 1700mm length to 1500mm in length? Front line is long but not like the rear. My rear line looks like a wild noodle.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

It's not usually necessary to bleed after trimming the lines. Keep the cut end elevated, make the cut, insert the barb and reassemble. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

libretto said:


> Here's My baby...


Wow, great looking bike you've got there. I think that the photography kicked it up a notch further!


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> It's not usually necessary to bleed after trimming the lines. Keep the cut end elevated, make the cut, insert the barb and reassemble.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I'll try it and see how it goes. Worst case I have to bleed the line, oh well.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Heres my first build, Knolly Chili. Went with the stealth look.


----------



## DEALAH (Jan 17, 2013)

Sleevem1 said:


> Heres my first build, Knolly Chili. Went with the stealth look.
> 
> View attachment 770956
> 
> ...


Wow. Great bike. Nice paint scheme.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

uuh mama. imagine if the CCDBA shaft was black..


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Affe said:


> uuh mama. imagine if the CCDBA shaft was black..


I hear yeah man that would be sweet indeed, next investment for me a Connex black and gold chain. Also It didnt take long to pull all the stickers off the flow rims and Marzi fork.


----------



## mike thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

*Ventana Zeus*

* Frame Size & Color: Ventana Zeus 140 to 160mm travel custom XS White
* Fork:Fox Float CTD 34 150mm
* Brakes:Avid Elixer CR Carbon
* Cranks:Sram XO DH 
* Front Derailleur: MRP lopes Guide 38th Race Face Chain Ring
* Rear Derailleur: XO Type 2 Short Cage
* Pedals: Shimano XT
* Stem: Thomson 70mm
* Handlebar: Chromag 730mm flat 11 degree sweep
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper Classic
* Saddle: WTB Volt Team 
* Bottom Bracket: GXP with PF 30 Adapter
* Cassette: Shimano XT 10spd 11-36
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Lizard Skin 494
* Front Tire: 27.5 x 2.25 Maxxis Ardent 
* Front Rim: Velocity Blunt 35
* Front Hub/Skewer: 15mm through axle
* Rear Tire: 27.5x2.25 Maxxis Ardent
* Rear Rim: Velocity Blunt 35
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano 12x142 through axle
* Weight 29.8


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Great set of pics! How did you set up the lighting? Thank you for putting in the effort to post such nice captures.


----------



## mike thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

*Ventana Zeus*

* Frame Size & Color: XS custom Ventana Zeus
* Fork: Fox Float 34 150 CTD
* Brakes: Avid Elixer CR Carbon
* Cranks: Sram XO Carbon DH
* Front Derailleur: MRP Lopes Guide 38th Race Face Ring
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO Type 2 Short Cage
* Pedals: Shimano XT M780
* Stem: Thomson 70mm
* Handlebar: Chromag 730mm Flat 11 Degree Sweep
* Seatpost: Gravity Dropper Classic 4" Drop 27.2 with shim
* Saddle: WTB Volt Team
* Bottom Bracket: Sram GXP with PF30 Adapter
* Cassette: SHimano xt 10 Spd 11-36
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: Lizard Skin 494
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent EXO 27.5x2.25
* Front Rim: Velocity Blunt 35
* Front Hub/Skewer: Wjite Industries 15mm MI6 Hub Shimano 15mm Through Axle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent EXO 27.5x2.25
* Rear Rim: Velocity Blunt 35
* Rear Hub/Skewer: White Industries MI6 Shimano 12x142 Through Axle
* Weight: 29.8 Lbs


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

mike thompson said:


> * custom Ventana Zeus


That bike is sick dude - Good job


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Upgraded a few things on the AM steed: straitline 35mm stem, kashima fork, tubeless set up, mrp ibis guide, and reverb post. 28lbs as pictured.


----------



## mike thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks!


colin1 said:


> That bike is sick dude - Good job


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

*Cannondale Claymore 2*









Frame--Cannondale aluminum BB30 w/ISCG03 tabs, 1.5-inch headtube
Fork--Fox VAN R, 180mm-travel
Rear Shock--Fox DYAD RT2, 180/110mm-travel
Rims/Wheels--Sun Ringlé Inferno
Hubs--Formula
Spokes--DT Swiss Champion
Tires--Schwalbe Hans Dampf Performance, 26 x 2.35
Crankset--SRAM S1400 BB30
Chainwheel--36/22
Front Derailleur--SRAM X7
Rear Derailleur--SRAM X9
Rear Cogs--SRAM PG-1030, 10-speed: 11-36
Shifters--SRAM X7
Handlebars--Cannondale C3
Tape/Grips--Ergon GS-1
Stem--Cannondale C3
Brake Levers--Avid Elixir 7
Brakes--Avid Elixir 7 disc, 8/7-inch rotors
Saddle--Cannondale Stage
Seat Post--Cannondale C2
Pedals--Shimanon Saint flats


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Large Blur LT Carbon
* Fork: Fox Float 32 150 CTD
* Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon w/ Straitline levers
* Cranks: Race Face Atlas
* Front Derailleur: en XCX Guide 34 tooth Race Face Ring
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9 Type 2 Long Cage
* Pedals: CB Candy
* Stem: Thomson 90mm
* Handlebar: Race Face six c
* Seatpost: KS Lev
* Saddle: WTB Pure V 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Sram 10 Spd 11-36
* Headset: Cane Creek 110
* Grips: Lock on Rogue 
* Front Tire: Specialized 
* Front Rim: Stan's Flow 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley 15mm Through Axle
* Rear Tire: Specialized 
* Rear Rim: Stan's Flow 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley bolt on 
* Weight: 28.5






Lbs

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

JPBakerIII said:


> View attachment 772245
> 
> 
> View attachment 772246


Sweet ride, I was looking at that and the Scott genius lt, I ended up with the Scott because you can lock out the rear. So how do you like the c-Dale?

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

bplaizier said:


> Sweet ride, I was looking at that and the Scott genius lt, I ended up with the Scott because you can lock out the rear. So how do you like the c-Dale? It's a claymore right?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

bplaizier said:


> Sweet ride, I was looking at that and the Scott genius lt, I ended up with the Scott because you can lock out the rear. So how do you like the c-Dale?


It's an awesome bike. The only thing I can really criticize about it is the weight. Wouldn't mind shedding a few pounds off of it to make climbs a little easier, but other than that, it handles like a champ and in descend mode, it takes some big hits and drops easily. Eventually, I plan to put a Kind Shock LEV on it. Then it will be complete.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

*Specialized Pitch*

my specialized pitch with a fresh new powdercoat.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^sick color. i wish spec offered more stuff like that rather than the red and black they push every year.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice!!

The Pitch is a classic,no wonder the big S stopped producing it...it was stopping people from searching for other bikes every year.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

I always thought the Pitch looked like the previous generation Enduro with a different name? I guess the Evo version of the stumpy fills that niche now...?


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

yeah the pitch and the older enduro did look similar but there are differences. I'm planning on selling this bike and getting a carbon stumpi evo pretty soon. rode the pitch for the first time since July this weekend, it's an amazingly capable bike, rides sooo good, i'm not sure the stumpi evo could be much better, just a bit lighter.


----------



## Jasondenney (Feb 11, 2013)

*Yeti ASR-5 Custom Build*

Frame Size & Color: ASR-5 Alloy Turquoise/black 
Fork:Fox 140 FIT RLC
Brakes: Shimano Saint M820
Cranks: Shimano Saint M820
Front Derailleur: N/A.... e*thirteen chain guide/bash guard
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint M820
Pedals: Shimano XTR trail M985
Stem: Raceface Atlas (50mm)
Handlebar: Raceface SixC DH cut to 30"
Seatpost: Thomson
Saddle: WTB Yeti Rocket
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint M820
Cassette: Shimano Dyna-sync 10 spd
Headset: Cane Creek
Grips: ODI Yeti 
Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax SX
Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmax SX 15mm QR
Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1
Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax SX
Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmax SX 12X142mm
Weight: Unweighed as of this moment. I'll get on that.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, that Pitch looks very 2013!


----------



## Torwood (Apr 25, 2011)

Orange 5










hooligans need only apply


----------



## Oscar Hinde (Nov 29, 2012)

Torwood said:


> Orange 5
> hooligans need only apply


An orange Orange! How appropriate. It looks very cool indeed. Congrats!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

2w4s said:


> my specialized pitch with a fresh new powdercoat.


Flo yellow is sick!!!


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

My new baby! Had my first ride today

L Pivot 5.7 26lbs!
Thomson Bars, X4 stem, Elite post
XT 10 spd cass, shifter and shadow der
Hayes Stroker Ace
Black Pivot Lunchbox w/ King hs
Pivot ISCG adapter
MRP Lopes guide
Tioga Spyder D saddle
Kings and ZTR Arch Ex
Raceface Atlas cranks and ring


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

GT Force 3.0 pretty much stock except for...
- Conti tires
- Monarch RT plus 3 shock
- DaBomb Apache bars & Funn Soljam stem
- Reverb


----------



## DBY (Mar 9, 2010)

WarBoom said:


> View attachment 773666
> 
> View attachment 773667
> 
> ...


That is a great looking bike! A guy in the LBS had a carbon 5.7 being built up a few weeks ago and I was impressed with the frame. Nice design. How big (width) is the Michelin on the front?


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

DBY said:


> That is a great looking bike! A guy in the LBS had a carbon 5.7 being built up a few weeks ago and I was impressed with the frame. Nice design. How big (width) is the Michelin on the front?


They are both 2.25s but they fattened out really well in the arch ex rims


----------



## DBY (Mar 9, 2010)

WarBoom said:


> They are both 2.25s but they fattened out really well in the arch ex rims


Gotcha! Thanks, looks big like a 2.5


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

'09 SX Trail II
1x9, 36t up front
'12 Totem Solo Air
Gold I9's
Low 36es, shooting for high 34's after I blow some tax return
(Ti spring for the DHX, less overkill crankset, trim seatpost)

My go-to bike, ride this for everything up to and including Whistler
(well, anything that my DJ or SSCX can't or won't handle)


----------



## ehsnay (Aug 15, 2012)

*2012 rocky mountain slayer 50*


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Sep 19, 2012)

My '97 GT Avalanche LE 'Ugly Betty'
Painfully low tech / simple 
RockShox SL Ti Fork
XTR Shift / Brakes
XT Driveline, soon to be XTR, parts are in the mail (literally)

Recommendations welcome!


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Some updates on my Reign after some bling.


----------



## bmxcrossover (Feb 21, 2013)

Some of these bikes look really nice i need to learn about them now haha


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

bmxcrossover said:


> Some of these bikes look really nice i need to learn about them now haha


First lession....fun as hell! You can't go wrong with any bike in this whole thread really.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

Simpledesign said:


> First lession....fun as hell! You can't go wrong with any bike in this whole thread really.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


pretty sure you could go wrong buying a '97 GT with MAG21, 120mm stem and 570mm flat bars.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

2w4s said:


> pretty sure you could go wrong buying a '97 GT with MAG21, 120mm stem and 570mm flat bars.


I never discourage anyone from riding any bike the way they want....I just may want to video it for a chance to win $10,000


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Sep 19, 2012)

2w4s said:


> pretty sure you could go wrong buying a '97 GT with MAG21, 120mm stem and 570mm flat bars.


Why's that?


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> Why's that?


AMFT, no reason, was just trying to be controversial. There's really been no improvements in bicycle technology over the last 16 years that would make riding bikes more fun. Do you know the Smoke/Dart combo?

I bought a Marin Pine Mountain in 1996, wish I had kept it instead of trading it for weed back in 2000.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

2w4s said:


> There's really been no improvements in bicycle technology over the last 16 years that would make riding bikes more fun.


There's a thread for that!


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Sep 19, 2012)

2w4s said:


> AMFT, no reason, was just trying to be controversial. There's really been no improvements in bicycle technology over the last 16 years that would make riding bikes more fun. Do you know the Smoke/Dart combo?
> 
> I bought a Marin Pine Mountain in 1996, wish I had kept it instead of trading it for weed back in 2000.


I would really really like to get into a nice FS AM setup but for the moment I just can't justify spending the money, and in Michigan it really isn't a necessity, so far at least.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> I would really really like to get into a nice FS AM setup but for the moment I just can't justify spending the money, and in Michigan it really isn't a necessity, so far at least.


People say riding hardtail will help your technical skills (line choice etc.) , and that thing would make a great commuter if you get another bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

2w4s said:


> There's really been no improvements in bicycle technology over the last 16 years that would make riding bikes more fun. Do you know the Smoke/Dart combo?


[retro grouch voice] all new technology is just a crutch for poor riding [/retro grouch voice]


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> [retro grouch voice] all new technology is just a crutch for poor riding [/retro grouch voice]


WOW is all I can say

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> [retro grouch voice] all new technology is just a crutch for poor riding [/retro grouch voice]





retrofred said:


> WOW is all I can say
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


What I would like to know is: When do these people, who are so against new technology, want us to stop excepting new technology. By the way they talk, it seems like a retroactive thing. Should we have stopped excepting new tech as soon as the first bicycle was invented. Or, is it some time between then and now. I want these people to get together and pin down a certain date. Because, I certainly don't want to be caught by one of these crazy people riding a bike that is to technically advanced.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What I would like to know is: When do these people, who are so against new technology, want us to stop excepting new technology. By the way they talk, it seems like a retroactive thing. Should we have stopped excepting new tech as soon as the first bicycle was invented. Or, is it some time between then and now. I want these people to get together and pin down a certain date. Because, I certainly don't want to be caught by one of these crazy people riding a bike that is to technically advanced.


we had a vote, 1987. I've attached a picture of an acceptable bicycle, please convert as soon as possible to comply with the new standard. anything more advanced is superfluos and suggests some kind of mental issue.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> [retro grouch voice] all new technology is just a crutch for poor riding [/retro grouch voice]





2w4s said:


> we had a vote, 1987. I've attached a picture of an acceptable bicycle, please convert as soon as possible to comply with the new standard. anything more advanced is superfluos and suggests some kind of mental issue.
> 
> View attachment 774565


I'm extremely mentally disturbed, but damn, my bike is fast as phuk, man!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> [retro grouch voice] all new technology is just a crutch for poor riding [/retro grouch voice]


Isn't that stem on the big S up there, a little to technically advanced? I mean, you might as well stick a fork on it. Actually, I'd stick a fork in it. To tell you the truth, if my dog was that ugly, I'd shave it's ass and make it walk backwards!

Disclaimer: The above comments are for entertianment purposes only. And do not necessarily reflect my views or the views of MTBR.com. But then again, you never really know? :lol:


----------



## pmachan (Feb 13, 2012)

Old school Kona Stinky.

Fairly basic bike

17" Stinky
Fox DH 5.0 Air shock
Rock Shox Totem
Cheap wheels
Maxxis high roller (summer)
Conti ice Spike (current)
Hayes brakes
Cromag 780

Its heavy, currently 38 pounds with the studded tires. 
But its fun, tough and does just fine on the rocky rooty stuff that is in my area. 
I'd love to have a new 30 pound AM rig, but man, a nice rig is expensive, and to get one that rides as nice as mine with a decent component group, is REALLY expensive.


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I certainly don't want to be caught by one of these crazy people riding a bike that is to technically advanced.


Sorry for the repetition, but please don't fret, that poor horse is long since dead.


----------



## dpitta (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice ride! Is that a tapered fork in a 1.5" head tube?


----------



## dpitta (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice ride! Is that a tapered fork in a 1.5 headset? How did you manage it? Thanks


----------



## G Man 55 (Feb 23, 2013)

Here be my pride and joy !!! love hitting the trails on this thing !!


----------



## 00frontier00 (Aug 5, 2012)

*The Banshee "don't cha know"*






















* Frame Size & Color: 2012 Banshee Rune V1.5 Lrg.
* Fork: RockShox Sektor RL SoloAir
* Brakes: Magura MT2
* Cranks: RaceFace
* Front Derailleur: MRP G2 Chainguide (32t AM & 36t Park Days)
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Pedals: Specialized
* Stem: Atomlab 53mm
* Handlebar: Atomlab Pimplite
* Seatpost: Banshee
* Saddle: WTB Volt
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace 
* Cassette: Sram PG-990 34-12
* Headset: Cheapo FSA Zero Stack (due to standard fork) (Cane Creek, Tapered in waiting)
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion 2.5
* Front Rim: Atomlab Suprelite
* Front Hub/Skewer: 15mm Maxle
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 
* Rear Rim: Atomlab Suprelite 
* Weight: 31.5 lbs as pictured and on a cheap scale


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

First post, MTB noob. Just picked this up for $1k. 2009/2010? Scott Spark 20. Full carbon with Shimano XT/XTR.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

JasBluBoi said:


> First post, MTB noob. Just picked this up for $1k. 2009/2010? Scott Spark 20. Full carbon with Shimano XT/XTR.
> 
> View attachment 774787


Great bike for a great price.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BushFire (Jun 9, 2010)

nice


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah nice bike for a nooby, enjoy it.


----------



## lemonchili (Feb 21, 2013)

*Polygon Collosus AX3.0*

Hi, first post on mtbr, I've been lurking around for a year or so. I've been riding for a few years but only got serious about it in the last year, still very much a novice. I bought this Polygon Collosus AX3.0 for myself as an early Christmas present last November. It's a 2010 model that was on clearance.

Stock bits:
Fox RP23
Fox 36 TALAS R
Syncros AM Grunge seatpost and stem
Brakes - Shimano Deore
Gearset - Shimano SLX

Mods so far:
Funn Fatboy handlebars, 15mm rise, cut down to 690mm wide
Selle "Shiver" saddle
Shimano DX flats
Tires: High Roller 2.35 front, Exi-Wolf 2.1 rear
KS adjustable seatpost is on order 

cheers,
chili


----------



## MotoDane250 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is my all mountain / park bike. A little overbuilt for all mountain but I am working to get the weight down.
































* Frame Size & Color: 2013 Foes FXR Large Candy Black over Raw
* Fork: 2012 Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Ti Tapered
* Brakes: Avid Code
* Cranks: Hammerschmidt All Mountain 170mm
* Front Derailleur: See Above
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9 Short Cage
* Pedals: Straitline AMP
* Stem: Thomson X4 70mm
* Handlebar: Sunline V1 745
* Seatpost: FSA FR-280 (Thomson Elite on order)
* Saddle: Fizik Zeak
* Bottom Bracket: Hammerschmidt all mountain 
* Cassette: Sram PG-990 34-12
* Headset: Cane Creek 40
* Grips: Sunline lockons Thick
* Front Tire: Kenda Telonix 2.6" (Continental Trail King 2.4 on order to save some weight)
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.5" (Continental Trail King 2.4 on order to save some weight)
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Azonic Outlaw
* Weight: 40 lbs as pictured


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice! Are you diggin' the AMPs?


----------



## MotoDane250 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yea I like them. I haven't had any issues with the grip and mine have been nice and silent with absolutely no slop in the bushings. The pedals do not spin freely by hand but I haven't really noticed any drag while pedaling with weight on the bushings.


----------



## 00frontier00 (Aug 5, 2012)

MotoDane250 said:


> Yea I like them. I haven't had any issues with the grip and mine have been nice and silent with absolutely no slop in the bushings. The pedals do not spin freely by hand but I haven't really noticed any drag while pedaling with weight on the bushings.


I've noticed with the new Specialized pedals it's the same way. Drag by hand without any noticeable when pedaling. My Atomlab's had play after 6 months.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's my effort, finally complete. 2011 Marin Mt Vision XM8














Just gone to a 1x10 system with an XT shadow + rear derailleur with e13 XCX chainguide and e13 32 tooth guide ring.


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

MotoDane250 said:


> Here is my all mountain / park bike. A little overbuilt for all mountain but I am working to get the weight down.
> View attachment 775450
> View attachment 775451
> View attachment 775452
> ...


----------



## MotoDane250 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Tikiguy, and no I don't assemble on a jig table. I used a park tools repair stand to hold the frame during assembly. The photos of the frame on the jig table were taken by the frame manufacturer Foes Racing prior to it being shipped to the bike store. Foes was very helpful in keeping me updated to the status of my frame as well as answering any questions I had. Some of the photos of my frame are also posted on their facebook page.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

MotoDane250 said:


> Yea I like them. I haven't had any issues with the grip and mine have been nice and silent with absolutely no slop in the bushings. The pedals do not spin freely by hand but I haven't really noticed any drag while pedaling with weight on the bushings.


For what it's worth, if you want the pedals to spin a little more freely they recommend using Slick Honey grease. Park Grease works great for keeping it the way it is (which is my preference).

Awesome bike dude!


----------



## MotoDane250 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks ehigh and Tikiguy, and no I don't assemble on a jig table. I used a park
tools repair stand to hold the frame during assembly. The photos of
the frame on the jig table were taken by the frame manufacturer Foes
Racing prior to it being shipped to the bike store. Foes was very
helpful in keeping me updated to the status of my frame as well as
answering any questions I had. Some of the photos of my frame are also
posted on their facebook page.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just swapped frame from my all mountain hardtail into a FS AM rig... I'm planning to get a Lyric or Fox 36 for this frame and re build the HT AM rig in the future.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> My '97 GT Avalanche LE 'Ugly Betty'
> Painfully low tech / simple
> RockShox SL Ti Fork
> XTR Shift / Brakes
> ...


Dude, I wouldn't change a thing; that bike is sick no doubt - Kore stem that was the hot sh it - I wish I had my old Marin Pine Mountain around


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> View attachment 774065
> 
> View attachment 774066
> 
> ...





colin1 said:


> Dude, I wouldn't change a thing; that bike is sick no doubt - Kore stem that was the hot sh it - I wish I had my old Marin Pine Mountain around
> View attachment 776155


I think you guys are confused and lost!


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Sep 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I think you guys are confused and lost!


You laugh but I pass FS'ers like they're standing still! 

Not to say I'm not interested in getting a FSAM myself, I just don't think it's in the cards this year finance-wise, bills come first sadly.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> You laugh but I pass FS'ers like they're standing still!
> 
> Not to say I'm not interested in getting a FSAM myself, I just don't think it's in the cards this year finance-wise, bills come first sadly.


Yep, and there's plenty of people that could pass you riding a BMX bike.

Know what you mean about the bills!


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> I would really really like to get into a nice FS AM setup but for the moment I just can't justify spending the money, and in Michigan it really isn't a necessity, so far at least.


you don't need an FS to be fast or have fun, maybe just update the handling a little. add a ~65mm stem and some 711mm bars and feel the profit, would be kinda like adding some coil-overs to a MG Triumph. if you get really crazy you could swap the fork for a newer 100mm version.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Haven't seen much kinesis bikes on the thread...

Here's my Kinesis a650...


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

---


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

archer22 said:


> Haven't seen much kinesis bikes on the thread...
> 
> Here's my Kinesis a650...


Most of their business is welding up low end frames. They have dabbled a little here and there with higher end stuff, but haven't had muh luck.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I think you guys are confused and lost!


Ha! Dude - you are tripping, that bike is a classic; I would love to get out there on it. To feel the differnece between the old and the new; to see what I can accomplish with older technology.
I rode my fixed-gear road bike to work today. Are you saying it should've been less fun because it is not a g'd-out road bike with high-end components or newer technology? 
I think the most fun I ever had on a bike was as a kid on a POS BMX with a chain guard and a coaster brake. 
Don't get me wrong; I get caught up in the "I need _______ in order to ________." But there's no way that type of s hit is the truth


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

colin1 said:


> Ha! Dude - you are tripping, that bike is a classic; I would love to get out there on it. To feel the differnece between the old and the new; to see what I can accomplish with older technology.
> I rode my fixed-gear road bike to work today. Are you saying it should've been less fun because it is not a g'd-out road bike with high-end components or newer technology?
> I think the most fun I ever had on a bike was as a kid on a POS BMX with a chain guard and a coaster brake.
> Don't get me wrong; I get caught up in the "I need _______ in order to ________." But there's no way that type of s hit is the truth


Did I say anything about not being fun? Chit, riding a plastic Big Wheel is fun. But, that GT is about as far away from AM as you can get. And I have been pretty liberal with what people call AM. But, dang man, that's just not it. I've spent some time on a friends GT exactly like it. It is classic and it is fun. But, if I rode that GT like I ride my 150mm Nickel LT, the GT wouldn't last very long. With that said, I hope they have a lot of fun on that bike. Because in the end, that's what it's all about.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

If you think about it, back in the 80's and 90's, all mountain bikes were pretty much All Mountain bikes. They were built with the purpose of climbing and descending equally well and were strong enough to do trials on (though they were not particularly good at anything). This argument above is why I hate the AM term as a descriptor of riding style; people confuse it's meaning. Anyone can say "well my bike is equally adept at riding uphill as it is riding downhill so it must be AM". Wrong. AM refers to long travel trail and enduro style bikes that have been only existed in maybe the past decade. Not saying those classic mtbs aren't fun or cool, just saying they don't belong in this particular thread.

I don't know about you guys, but I came to this thread to look at 6" trail rippers.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Most of their business is welding up low end frames. They have dabbled a little here and there with higher end stuff, but haven't had muh luck.


maybe it's because of the name.. little did they know that what high end frames they are using are all made by kinesis..

read more..
Kinesis Industry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ooops, your username was included on the list...


----------



## WasteMindu (Dec 18, 2012)

*2013 Santa Cruz Heckler*

Just pick this up yesterday.








This is a XL 2013 SC Heckler RAM kit. Came with Mavic xn321 disc wheels and also instead of dual air, the Revelation is solo air. Can't wait to ride it on a trail. Hopefully, I will get to ride this weekend.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

This thread degrades into debating what AM is all too often, knock it off you chumps. You've all been here long enough. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

archer22 said:


> ooops, your username was included on the list...


That's why I said they haven't had much luck at the high end. To many breakage problems.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

scmalex said:


> If you think about it, back in the 80's and 90's, all mountain bikes were pretty much All Mountain bikes. They were built with the purpose of climbing and descending equally well and were strong enough to do trials on (though they were not particularly good at anything). This argument above is why I hate the AM term as a descriptor of riding style; people confuse it's meaning. Anyone can say "well my bike is equally adept at riding uphill as it is riding downhill so it must be AM". Wrong. AM refers to long travel trail and enduro style bikes that have been only existed in maybe the past decade. Not saying those classic mtbs aren't fun or cool, just saying they don't belong in this particular thread.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I came to this thread to look at 6" trail rippers.


100% what he said.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's why I said they haven't had much luck at the high end. To many breakage problems.


I don't think so... Does 1,2,3 issues mean "too many" to you? because if it does then i'll rest my case... i maybe new to this website but not new on mtb world...

I'm really not diggin' the breakage issue thing... co'z we've been beating the hell up the a650 for years now and still havent been lucky breaking it...


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

*2010 Titus El Guapo*

Might as well post up my guapo seeing as how i'm going to be dismantling and selling it soon 
And yes thats a 180mm fork. Big whoop. Wanna fight about it?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

archer22 said:


> I don't think so... Does 1,2,3 issues mean "too many" to you? because if it does then i'll rest my case... i maybe new to this website but not new on mtb world...
> 
> I'm really not diggin' the breakage issue thing... co'z we've been beating the hell up the a650 for years now and still havent been lucky breaking it...


I'm talking about the high end stuff. I don't consider that 650 be be really high end. And, by high end I mean companies that push the envelope of lightness and strength. Not bikes that are so over built that you could never break them.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm talking about the high end stuff. I don't consider that 650 be be really high end. And, by high end I mean companies that push the envelope of lightness and strength. Not bikes that are so over built that you could never break them.


now, that's clear as a crystal. thanks...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Small.



























Medium.



























Large.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

^ Nice stable you got there. The one bike I really need is a hardtail, tired of training on my brother's stumpy on the streets wearing out his tread all too often.


----------



## pernando69 (Feb 9, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

scmalex said:


> And yes thats a 180mm fork. Big whoop. Wanna fight about it?


im always down for a little fighting/ trolling. your headtube is gunna break with your stupid chopper fork!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

b-kul said:


> im always down for a little fighting/ trolling. your headtube is gunna break with your stupid chopper fork!


Think that's why he said he's going to be "dismantling" his bike soon!


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

Just picked it up today, loving it so far.









ok, not really, but at least i don't have to worry about what my next bike is going to be.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

New pics of mine, this time there's one from the drive side:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

2w4s said:


> Just picked it up today, loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 776854
> 
> ...


Still vapourware at this point though...


----------



## Grrunk (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Is that someone's idea of a joke?


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

At least the water bottle is easy to get to and I'm sure the front fender keeps most of the feces off the drinking spout.........bottoms up.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Grrunk said:


> View attachment 776898


I know that there has been pages and pages of arguing over what sort of bike constitutes "all mountain", but I know one thing, that bike certainly does _not_ qualify.:skep:

Unless - Troll Alert!


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

my humble giant trance x4 2012 26" size S

stem funn strippa
sadel wtb speed
brake set deore 569
fork rockshock xc32
rear sock giant
rd deore
trigger alivio
tire schwalbe nobby nic 2.10

pic later


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Grrunk said:


> View attachment 776898


Funniest goddamn thing I've seen on this site in a week.

Thanks.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hdparrish said:


> Funniest goddamn thing I've seen on this site in a week.
> 
> Thanks.


and what's holding that 'swing-arm' on? black noodles?


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

highdelll said:


> and what's holding that 'swing-arm' on? black noodles?


Mongoose noodle link...kinda catchy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like a Linquan with NOS


----------



## Grrunk (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's the original post, I thought it was a joke at first as well... http://forums.mtbr.com/mongoose-schwinn/post-your-mongoose-64394-15.html (And LOL, there's a Mongoose forum!)


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Mongoose. Even the Wally World versions serve a purpose (townie/grocery getter that won't break your bank or your heart of it's stolen). But including that pic in the AM thread makes it instantly hilarious.

And I do question the water bottle placement. Couldn't stop chuckling for about five minutes after seeing that.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Grrunk said:


> Here's the original post, I thought it was a joke at first as well... http://forums.mtbr.com/mongoose-schwinn/post-your-mongoose-64394-15.html (And LOL, there's a Mongoose forum!)


That was posted by someone else. Oh, I get it, just trollin' around.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Grrunk said:


> View attachment 776898


Badass bike right there, let haters hate.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Badass if your trying to commit suicide by bicycle!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

DH version w/ 3rd shock of realistic

View attachment 776967


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Aaaaargh, my eyes!

Seriously though, can we get back to the posting of real AM bikes now please?


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Badass if your trying to commit suicide by bicycle!


Haha, very true. Before I had the money to buy my Enduro I use to ride those Target bikes and I broke 2 out of the 3 I rode within a very short time. So yeah, your comment stands firm.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Come on now a little comedy is always good to break up the monotony. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Grrunk said:


> Here's the original post, I thought it was a joke at first as well... https://forums.mtbr.com/mongoose-schwinn/post-your-mongoose-64394-15.html (And LOL, there's a Mongoose forum!)


yes there is a Mongoose Forum!! and thye make some pretty bad ass bikes! as long its there actual Mountain bike line and not the Walgoose bikes


IMG_20100818_143509 by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 29, 2012)

better chuck up a pic of me new rune XL 650 build

just waiting on the matching front bars as well cause it just ain't loud enough as it is...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

That Banshee is SICK!
That Teocali is as well!
Nice


----------



## Grrunk (Nov 10, 2012)

> yes there is a Mongoose Forum!! and thye make some pretty bad ass bikes! as long its there actual Mountain bike line and not the Walgoose bikes


Yeah, I'll say that's an AM approved rig. I don't think I've ever actually seen a high-end Mongoose here in Colorado, maybe they're popular elsewhere. I wonder how much market share they're losing because of the Walgoose brand recognition?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Grrunk said:


> Yeah, I'll say that's an AM approved rig. I don't think I've ever actually seen a high-end Mongoose here in Colorado, maybe they're popular elsewhere. I wonder how much market share they're losing because of the Walgoose brand recognition?


I'm wondering why anyone would buy a high end Mongoose. Their bikes are just average at best.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Grrunk said:


> Yeah, I'll say that's an AM approved rig. I don't think I've ever actually seen a high-end Mongoose here in Colorado, maybe they're popular elsewhere. I wonder how much market share they're losing because of the Walgoose brand recognition?


I didnt think twice about it... I knew what I wanted and got it.... the Free Drive suspension is great..... it was amazing for climbing and even better for descending 


Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm wondering why anyone would buy a high end Mongoose. Their bikes are just average at best.


Your opinion sure but the free drive suspension is probably one of the best iv'e ever ridden.... the bike was extremely light for a 5in travel bike and the price I paid made it even more the better... I would gladly take the Mongoose Teocali over my Santa Cruz Nickel


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Grunnk's joke was hilarious. The bike snob ******** since then? Not so much.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DAnREal said:


> I didnt think twice about it... I knew what I wanted and got it.... the Free Drive suspension is great..... it was amazing for climbing and even better for descending
> 
> Your opinion sure but the free drive suspension is probably one of the best iv'e ever ridden.... the bike was extremely light for a 5in travel bike and the price I paid made it even more the better... I would gladly take the Mongoose Teocali over my Santa Cruz Nickel


As long as you're happy with it, that's all that counts.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm wondering why anyone would buy a high end Mongoose. Their bikes are just average at best.


and if you get one with that in mind its a fantastic ride at a good price.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I was thinking that might be the case.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm wondering why anyone would buy a high end Mongoose. Their bikes are just average at best.


Because it'll pedal better than anything Mountain Cycle ever produced?

Yeah, they aren't boutique or seen a lot of places, but their higher end frames are good stuff.

Put them in their with GT and DiamondBack - not around a ton, but decent and solid bikes once you get into a certain pricepoint.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Because it'll pedal better than anything Mountain Cycle ever produced?
> 
> Yeah, they aren't boutique or seen a lot of places, but their higher end frames are good stuff.
> 
> Put them in their with GT and DiamondBack - not around a ton, but decent and solid bikes once you get into a certain pricepoint.


That's ok, pedaling isn't the only thing mountain bikes have to do.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Chris Akrigg doesnt seem to mind mongoose


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's ok, pedaling isn't the only thing mountain bikes have to do.


True, they have to not look completely fugly as well.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

The Linquan is out then..Unless you get the doggystyle frame lol


----------



## 2wheelpashin (Sep 9, 2009)

*Nomad Carbon Running 1x*

Here's the new baby, 2011 Nomad Carbon running full XTR and a single ring up fron with the MRP G2SL. 
2013 Fox CTD suspension, 34 Float 160 (stiff and light) RP23 on the rear.
Meaty 2.4 Nobby Nic's up front with a 2.25 NN out back. 
Loving the Fox D.O.S.S. dropper post. 
Haven carbon bars and just mounted a used Haven carbon wheelset.

I am officially riding my dreambike!


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG those new Runes are ugly


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Affe said:


> OMG those new Runes are ugly


You mean you don't like the way they look.

Plenty of folks think they look lovely.


----------



## turbo1397 (Feb 2, 2013)

Finally got my ASR-5 back from being built at lbs.. cant ride it unfortunately as ive got a hernia..

Running fox rp24 talas with all xo components apart from chainset which is xt.. carbon easton bars and running tubeless..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

turbo1397 said:


> Finally got my ASR-5 back from being built at lbs.. cant ride it unfortunately as ive got a hernia..
> 
> Running fox rp24 talas with all xo components apart from chainset which is xt.. carbon easton bars and running tubeless..


Oh that sucks. I had one and had to get it fixed. Nice bike!!


----------



## pedrinho (Dec 6, 2010)

*My new*

Stumpjumper FSR Comp 2013


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

b-kul said:


> im always down for a little fighting/ trolling. your headtube is gunna break with your stupid chopper fork!





Kiwiplague said:


> Think that's why he said he's going to be "dismantling" his bike soon!


Precisely. I just got a proper frame for my style of riding. I've butchered the hell out of 10 foot drops but the titus is still going strong.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> You mean you don't like the way they look.
> 
> Plenty of folks think they look lovely.


yeah mostly the graphics, but the frame as well not that much.. I liked the old one a lot. it was clean.


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

love this bike


2wheelpashin said:


> Here's the new baby, 2011 Nomad Carbon running full XTR and a single ring up fron with the MRP G2SL.
> 2013 Fox CTD suspension, 34 Float 160 (stiff and light) RP23 on the rear.
> Meaty 2.4 Nobby Nic's up front with a 2.25 NN out back.
> Loving the Fox D.O.S.S. dropper post.
> ...


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Reposting with link

Kinesis a650 AM 4 bar linkage suspension
Suntour Epicon 140mm fork
Deore dynasys groupset
Shimano mt15 wheelset / Kenda sb8 26x2.1
Traction cockpit


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

archer22 said:


> Reposting with link
> 
> Kinesis a650 AM 4 bar linkage suspension


Don't know anything about this brand, but I like the look! Four-bar! That Traction stem/bar combo is particularly attractive.
Colin


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Rune V2


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^Now that's impressive...looks like a budget build ha ha. How about some specs.


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

Budget build?? I hope you're being ironic


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, that Rune is tits.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Realistically, the saddle, seat post, stem, cranks, brakes, and wheels aren't my 'ideal' 

Good colors though 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

That Rune is nice, if you're into that kind of thing....lol.


----------



## MotoDane250 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Tikiguy, and no I don't assemble on a jig table. I used a park
tools repair stand to hold the frame during assembly. The photos of
the frame on the jig table were taken by the frame manufacturer Foes
Racing prior to it being shipped to the bike store. Foes was very
helpful in keeping me updated to the status of my frame as well as
answering any questions I had. Some of the photos of my frame are also
posted on their facebook page.


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just got my bike back after suspension/drivetrain service in preparation of the upcoming riding season. I took some impromptu shots after my first ride with it back
































































Basic Specs:

Frame: '12 Yeti 575 (Lg. Frame)

Fork: '13 Fox 36 Float RC2 160

Rear Shock: '13 Fox CTD Boostvalve w/ Remote

Brakes: '12 Shimano XT BR-M785 w/ IceTech Rotors (203/180)

Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT RD M-786 w/ Shadow+ Clutch

Tires: Maxxis DH-F (f) / Maxxis High Roller (R)

Rims: DT Swiss EX500(F)/FR600(R)

Hubs: '12 Hope Pro 2 Evo 20mm TA/'13 Shimano Zee 10mm Thru Bolt


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Sharp.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

weight?


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

d.n.s said:


> weight?


little over 30lb. That fork bumped up the weight a bit.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

My custom 2009 Mongoose Teocali Super, with a large frame and slime tubes it comes in at 30.9lb;
2009 Mongoose Teocali Super
2011 Fox 32 Talas RLC FIT Kashima Coating
2009 Fox RP23
RaceFace Turbine Cranks with Azonic 420 pedals
RaceFace Turbine Bar with THE thin line G4 grips
FSA Afterburner Stem
Shimano SLX front Derailleur
SRAM XO shifters, Rear Derailleur, 9speed cassette, & chain
2011 Avid Elixir CR with 203mm Magura Storm Sl rotors
ZTR Flows laced to formula hubs on Kenda Excavators
KS LEV 100mm remote seatpost with an SDG Bel Air Ti saddle


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

That sure is one hot Teocali bro! beautiful!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

@kayman121 - Nice Yeti! I think you should call it an SB-575 though...burly!


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> @kayman121 - Nice Yeti! I think you should call it an SB-575 though...burly!


Thanks, man. That's what I love about the 575. You got yourself either a nice XC ride or an AM monster depending on your fork/tire/etc. I obviously enjoy riding on the AM end of things


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ Love a good 575, and you have a nice one.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

sick mongoose photos, especially chest view!


----------



## lucky99 (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope you guys are not disappointed with another Rune V2 

* Frame Size & Color: Large / Raw
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas RC2 160mm
* Brakes: Shimano Zee
* Cranks: XX1 32T
* Rear Derailleur: X9
* Shifter: X9
* Pedals: HT a858
* Stem: Control Tech DH
* Handlebar: Crank Brothers Iodine 2
* Seatpost: Specialized Command Post 125mm
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: Sram Ceramic GXP
* Cassette: 11-36T
* Headset: Cane Creek Forty
* Grips: Odi TLD
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.40
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
* Wheelset: Fulcrum Red Heat


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^Any issues NOT running a chain device? Is your RD a type 2?


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

lucky99 said:


> I hope you guys are not disappointed with another Rune V2
> 
> * Brakes: Shimano Zee


How are you liking the Zee's? What size rotors?


----------



## lucky99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Tikiguy said:


> ^^^Any issues NOT running a chain device? Is your RD a type 2?


it went well so far..my RD is a non-type 2.



Jet Fuel said:


> How are you liking the Zee's? What size rotors?


I love the Zee brakes. 6" front and 7" rear rotors. I'm going to replace the 6" to 7" front.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

kayman121 said:


> Just got my bike back after suspension/drivetrain service in preparation of the upcoming riding season. I took some impromptu shots after my first ride with it back


Looks sharp, although that crank is an eyesore. I would at least drop the big ring, but overall, I'd go 1x9 or x10 on this thing and add a dropper.


----------



## SuperKever (Aug 13, 2011)

*My Kona Cadabra build, still work in progress *

* Frame Size & Color: Kona Cadabra 18" with Fox Float RP23 100-160mm (2011) 
* Fork: Fox 32 Talas RL 150mm (2011)
* Brakes: Shimano Saint BR-M810
* Cranks: Shimano FC-552  (soon replaced for Shimano Saint) 
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX 10 sp (2011)
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT 10sp (2011)
* Pedals: DMR Vault
* Stem: Easton Haven 90mm (2011)
* Handlebar: Easton Haven carbon (2011)
* Seatpost: KCNC Prolite 8000
* Saddle: Kona race saddle
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
* Cassette: Shimano SLX 10 sp 11-36t (2011)
* Headset: FSA No 57
* Grips: Lizard skins with Da Bomb caps
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf trailstar 26"x2,35"
* Front Rim: Easton Haven (2011)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Easton Haven 15mm TA (2011)
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf pacestar 26"x2,35"
* Rear Rim: Easton Haven (2011)
* Rear Hub/Skewer: : Easton M1 hub 10x135mm (incl the just released "FREE rear hub upgrade kit" installed! whohoo)
* Weight: 12,4 Kg or 27,34 pounds.
** Lots of small parts I replaced like bottle cage bolts, spacer, seat clamb, Frame cable clambs, discs, valve cap, crank bolt ect ect 

*****Still work in progress*****
AS:
The new 2013 magic link G3 airshock will be installed end of this month.
New hydraulic braking cables (goodridge) and shifting cables (Jagwire) incoming.
Shimano Saint (9sp version) incl 2 Blackspire Pro chainrings (9 and 10 sp) 34t and 26t crank upgrade incoming.
Still figuring out if I'm going single chainring or double, so still don't know what chainguide I'll install.
Shimano saint 10 sp rear mech incoming inlc the new 2013 Saint rear shifter.
Shimano XT 2x front mech and XT front shifter.
Fox 34 Talas FIT Kashima koating 160mm fork (2013) incoming end of May.

Will update you then!
For now, hereby I present my little forrest monster


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

I will repost my MDE Damper SX, as some more changes has been made for this season.
X-0/X-9 Type 2 drivetrain and Fox Float 36 180mm RC2 FIT fork.
Only KS LEV 150mm to come and everything is perfect for the season


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

luke_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will repost my MDE Damper SX, as some more changes has been made for this season.
> X-0/X-9 Type 2 drivetrain and Fox Float 36 180mm RC2 FIT fork.
> Only KS LEV 150mm to come and everything is perfect for the season


Factory paint? Looks really sweet!

Tap tap taparoo sent with tapatalk 2


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

superkever, why the heavy duty saint stuff on a trail bike?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it is factory. i've seen it before and i want it. i want it real bad.


----------



## Cyphereza (Dec 25, 2010)

luke_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will repost my MDE Damper SX, as some more changes has been made for this season.
> X-0/X-9 Type 2 drivetrain and Fox Float 36 180mm RC2 FIT fork.
> Only KS LEV 150mm to come and everything is perfect for the season


Sicckkkkkkkkk!!! Love the anodized colour...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

2w4s said:


> Just picked it up today, loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 776854
> 
> ...


What bike is that?


----------



## SuperKever (Aug 13, 2011)

b-kul, I wanted some powerfull brakes, and these ar powerfull my god. I also like the feel of something strong instead of the soft feel of a XT or Avid brake. They were good when i bought them, after 1 year I serviced the oil , now they are so damn good. Will upgrade them with some bit wider goodridge hose for a more accurate control and power. (and looks)


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

LCW said:


> What bike is that?


Batman's foot cycle. Or evils new trail bike, I think.


----------



## caedmassey (Jan 28, 2013)

*New To the forum*

Hello everyone...I have been on this site for awhile but I finally decided to join so I could post. There are some sick bikes on here. I'm a real frame guy but if the bike is put together well I like it too. I'll post mine sometime this week.


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

*my 2*









My Slayer and my Shan.

Slayer is pretty much the stock setup, which was loaded anyways. Added the Blackspire Chainguide and the Spinergy wheels. Total weight is about 27 lbs.

The Shan is my new baby. X Fusion Vengeance, PP Shan frame, Hope brakes and hubs, Fox Doss with XT running gear.


----------



## AdamBartonUK (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bet you haven't seen many of these....my UK Gravity Enduro Weapon*

Bike which is going to be used for the UK Gravity Enduro series

* Frame Size & Color: Labyrinth Agile Medium, polished aluminium
* Fork: BOS Deville
* Brakes: HOPE Evo M4
* Cranks: e13
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Derailleur: Zee
* Pedals: Shimano XTR
* Stem: Renthal
* Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar
* Seatpost: Crank Bros Kronologue
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: e13
* Cassette: Shimano 11-36
* Headset: HOPE
* Grips: Lizard Skin Peaty
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossmax SX
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmax SX
* Weight: 28lbs


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

It's been a few months since I posted this, but I've had some updates......mainly 
Blue Spank Spike bars
Blue Cane Creek 110 headset
Blue Raceface 36t Chainring
Blue Hope Seat Collar
Shimano Saint Brakes

I just got a Monarch RC3 Plus to see how it'll do compared to the coil.....I love the coil, but my bike is heavy and the Monarch weighs the same as just the spring on my coil shock......


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

AdamBartonUK said:


> Bike which is going to be used for the UK Gravity Enduro series
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Labyrinth Agile Medium, polished aluminium
> * Fork: BOS Deville
> ...


i wish i did see more of those. nice bike!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

mtbgaijin said:


> View attachment 782326
> 
> 
> My Slayer and my Shan.
> ...


love the looks of that shan. what size frame? although it looks like a 170mm vengeance, i prefer 150mm on my hardtail or 160mm max


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

qbert2000 said:


> love the looks of that shan. what size frame? although it looks like a 170mm vengeance, i prefer 150mm on my hardtail or 160mm max


The Shan is a medium. At the time the pic was taken, it was a 170mm. I installed a spacer in the Air sleeve and it is now a comfy 155mm which is perfect on this bike. Here it is as it looks now.


----------



## caedmassey (Jan 28, 2013)

Those rims are sick!


----------



## MercerClub (Aug 10, 2012)

*Giant Reign*

My Giant Reign 2 with new RS 160mm Lyrik, Deity CZ 38 handle bar and seat.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

mtbgaijin said:


> The Shan is a medium. At the time the pic was taken, it was a 170mm. I installed a spacer in the Air sleeve and it is now a comfy 155mm which is perfect on this bike. Here it is as it looks now.


sweet. i love the looks of the shan in medium and small. they get kinda funky looking in the large and xl. how tall are you btw?


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you ever considered getting a 29er? ;-P


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome Solo Ride Today...


----------



## blindspot76 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Scott Spark*
















* Frame Size & Color: 2012 Scott Spark 29 Elite/ Large/ Silver & Black
* Fork: Rock Shox Reba 29 RL Air
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5S, 180/F and 160/R 
* Cranks: Shimano XT, FC-M780
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX, FD-M660-10E
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT, RD-M780 
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 3, Red
* Stem: Easton EC90
* Handlebar: Easton EC90 SL, low rise
* Seatpost: Easton EC90 SL
* Saddle: Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Cartridge, 73mm shell
* Cassette: Shimano CS-HG62-10, 11-36 T
* Headset: Ritchey Comp Plus Tapered 
* Grips: OURY
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4
* Front Rim: Crank Brothers, Cobalt 3, Red
* Front Hub/Skewer:Crank Brothers
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4
* Rear Rim: Crank Brothers, Cobalt 3, Red
* Rear Hub/Skewer:Crank Brothers
* Weight ? 27.5lbs from the factory


----------



## blindspot76 (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the Gloss Black, don't see to many almost all are in a matte finish


----------



## Dirty Harry Potter (Apr 12, 2011)

View attachment 783944


Thats a lot of cables.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

......


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

damn! that is one sweet mojo. is that custom paint?


----------



## Dirk77 (Mar 24, 2013)

bplaizier said:


> You STINK!
> 
> Very jealous, there is 2 ft of snow at my home in Northern Utah. So I take it no snow in NV? Going to have to take a trip down south and get out and Ride before I go crazy with all this snow up north.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


Dude... I'm very jealous of you right now... Go out and RIDE... A snowboard, that is... 

I guess, that was over a month ago, but I know there is still snow falln.. lucky!


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

qbert2000 said:


> sweet. i love the looks of the shan in medium and small. they get kinda funky looking in the large and xl. how tall are you btw?


Sorry for the late reply. I am 5'7". Riding the medium and it is perfect for me.


----------



## MercerClub (Aug 10, 2012)

Road it for the first time today with the new fork, loved it


----------



## malen (Jul 9, 2008)

Haven't seen any Solstice All Mountain bikes here yet, so here's mine. 

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Blue
* Fork: Fox 36 Float RC2
* Brakes: HOPE Tech X2
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Derailleur: Zee
* Pedals: Shimano DX 
* Stem: Easton Haven
* Handlebar: Sunline 745 Striped and polished 
* Seatpost: KS i950 W/ Lars Sternburg Gripshift conversion 
* Saddle: SDG BelAir
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: Shimano 11-36
* Headset: Canecreek
* Grips: ODI 
* Front Tire: Continental Mountain King Protection 
* Front Rim: Hope Pro 2 with Stan's Flow's
* Rear Tire: Continental Mountain King Protection
* Rear Rim: Hope Pro 2 with Stan's Flow's
* Weight: 31lbs


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)

malen said:


> Haven't seen any Solstice All Mountain bikes here yet, so here's mine.


Nice. I was really interested in Solstice. I just couldn't get past that lower link. Do you have any issues rolling over taller rocks?


----------



## malen (Jul 9, 2008)

Why are none of these posts in any kind of order? I just posted something and is not the last post on this thread. In fact I cant find it on this thread.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes...curious about the solstice also.


----------



## malen (Jul 9, 2008)

bismirle said:


> Nice. I was really interested in Solstice. I just couldn't get past that lower link. Do you have any issues rolling over taller rocks?


The lower link is very beefy, designed to come in contact with trail features. It Was designed to compress the rear suspension lifting the wheel up over the feature. I have a custom guard for the link that's a lot more heavy duty than the one it comes with, I have had it close to two years with no problems. I have a friend with a small home CNC set up that he has a program that we make them with. I have tons of rock strikes on the link and no damage to the link itself just the guards. If your interested contact Chuck off the website, he super nice and very knowledgable in the bike industry, he will explain he's design and how it works. It's a killer All Mountain bike.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

interesting idea in that the link is designed to contact features that might not be contacted if the guard weren't there to begin with.


----------



## malen (Jul 9, 2008)

saturnine said:


> interesting idea in that the link is designed to contact features that might not be contacted if the guard weren't there to begin with.


Not sure what you mean, the link has a guard on it to begin with I added a stronger one because of the area I ride in New England has lots of big rock and I was afraid of having to replace them to often. The link does not come in contact with to much anyway. In the 2 years of smashing it in to stuff I've only had to replace the guards.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

nixgame22 said:


>


One of the best looking rigs I've seen in a while. Hotness ^2.


----------



## Aussie_Remedy (Mar 4, 2013)

here is my current Machine


----------



## Aussie_Remedy (Mar 4, 2013)

MercerClub said:


> My Giant Reign 2 with new RS 160mm Lyrik, Deity CZ 38 handle bar and seat.


what forks were Originally on there


----------



## AgentOrangeJK (Mar 27, 2013)

Just got this a few weeks ago. A few minor mods have been made.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Aussie_Remedy said:


> what forks were Originally on there


150mm fox 32 stock


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

saturnine said:


> damn! that is one sweet mojo. is that custom paint?


custom paint removal... Nice!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

malen said:


> Haven't seen any Solstice All Mountain bikes here yet, so here's mine.


Cool to see something different, Nice ride...


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

nixgame22 said:


>


That is by far the sweetest looking ride I've ever seen!


----------



## Aussie_Remedy (Mar 4, 2013)

AgentOrangeJK said:


> View attachment 784952
> Just got this a few weeks ago. A few minor mods have been made.


What brand and size stem do you have on there it looks sweet and im on the market to find a shorter stem but haven't managed to find one that I like. Cheers


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

vjrk77 said:


> Awesome Solo Ride Today...
> 
> View attachment 783939


Picture Edited....
Forgot the front Hub!!!


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Only foreseeable change is the addition of an MRP 2x guide. Otherwise the bike will stay as is for some time to come. I'm super happy with the X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Air fork and Vector HLR Air shock.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Aussie_Remedy said:


> What brand and size stem do you have on there it looks sweet and im on the market to find a shorter stem but haven't managed to find one that I like. Cheers


SSC Stem


----------



## Tinsley1 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Fun Machine*


----------



## gfowkes (Sep 24, 2008)

*2013 Reign 26b set-up*

Wanted to share my new 2013 Reign 26b set-up, and why I love this bike.

First of all, this was the least expensive bike I tried, and not even close to being on my radar. Many of the bikes I demo'd were $1000 to $1500 more, some even twice as much. Sure, some of the components on the other bikes were an upgrade however; this bike felt the best for my body type and riding style. It even came with a dropper seat post.

I changed out the stem to a shorter 31.8mm stem, and the bars to a wider 760mm. Lastly, I changed out the front wheel to a 650b Velocity with a big NeoMoto tire. There is a about a ½" between the top of the tire and the fork. It's prefect for dry conditions, but did start to clog on muddy sections of the trail. Good thing Colorado is almost always dry.

The result is a super fun, super playful bike that climbs great, rolls over obstacles with ease, and descends smoother and faster than just about anything I've ridden.

I planned on upgrading to and XT build kit right away, but after a few rides, I've decided to wait for a while. Besides the brakes, which work fine but lack modulation of a better braking system, the components work better than the old XTR kit I had on my previous rig.

















* Frame Size & Color: Gray and green; Medium 
* Fork: RockShox Revelation RL Solo Air w/ 15QR thru-axle, 160mm Travel
• Rear shock: RockShox Monarch RL High Volume
* Brakes: Stock Avid Elixir 1
* Cranks: Stock SRAM X5
* Front Derailleur: Stock X7
* Rear Derailleur: Stock X7
* Pedals: Kona platform
* Stem: Spoon 31.8mm
* Handlebar: Deity D30 760mm
* Seatpost: Giant Dropper
* Saddle: Giant
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: SRAM PG 1030 11x36, 10-Speed
* Headset: Stock
* Grips: Deity
* Front Tire: Pacenti NeoMoto 2.3
* Front Rim: Velocity P-35
* Front Hub/Skewer: 15mm
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss 465D
* Rear Hub/Skewer Stock Giant
* Weight 29


----------



## gfowkes (Sep 24, 2008)

*2013 Reign 26b set-up*

Wanted to share my new 2013 Reign 26b set-up, and why I love this bike.

First of all, this was the least expensive bike I tried, and not even close to being on my radar. Many of the bikes I demo'd were $1000 to $1500 more, some even twice as much. Sure, some of the components on the other bikes were an upgrade however; this bike felt the best for my body type and riding style. It even came with a dropper seat post.

I changed out the stem to a shorter 31.8mm stem, and the bars to a wider 760mm. Lastly, I changed out the front wheel to a 650b Velocity with a big NeoMoto tire. There is a about a ½" between the top of the tire and the fork. It's prefect for dry conditions, but did start to clog on muddy sections of the trail. Good thing Colorado is almost always dry.

The result is a super fun, super playful bike that climbs great, rolls over obstacles with ease, and descends smoother and faster than just about anything I've ridden.

I planned on upgrading to and XT build kit right away, but after a few rides, I've decided to wait for a while. Besides the brakes, which work fine but lack modulation of a better braking system, the components work better than the old XTR kit I had on my previous rig.

View attachment 785549


View attachment 785550


* Frame Size & Color: Gray and green; Medium 
* Fork: RockShox Revelation RL Solo Air w/ 15QR thru-axle, 160mm Travel
• Rear shock: RockShox Monarch RL High Volume
* Brakes: Stock Avid Elixir 1
* Cranks: Stock SRAM X5
* Front Derailleur: Stock X7
* Rear Derailleur: Stock X7
* Pedals: Kona platform
* Stem: Spoon 31.8mm
* Handlebar: Deity D30 760mm
* Seatpost: Giant Dropper
* Saddle: Giant
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette: SRAM PG 1030 11x36, 10-Speed
* Headset: Stock
* Grips: Deity
* Front Tire: Pacenti NeoMoto 2.3
* Front Rim: Velocity P-35
* Front Hub/Skewer: 15mm
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss 465D
* Rear Hub/Skewer Stock Giant
* Weight 29


----------



## gfowkes (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry about the duplicate post. moderator please delete.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice to hear a story of "high satisfaction" without needing nth degree bling on everything.

Kinda like my philosophy about winning the lottery. I won't go out and get a Lambo right away. I'd get something waaaaaaaaaaaaay nicer than what I have now (a japanese econo hatch), then upgrade in increments. Enjoy the upgrades as they become necessary? What's the rush?

I guess Avid have done something right? My 08 Elixir CRs just weren't ever all that good...

(Of course, I just went nuts on a carbon trail bike, but that's just because I'm working overseas and deserve it goddammit)

heh.... time for another brewski...


----------



## OnTheEdge (Mar 29, 2013)

*Tomac Snyper 140*

Hi everyone first post, loving the sweet rides I've been checking out...:thumbsup:
Just finished building my custom snyper up so I thought I'd share it. 
Currently have some maxxis ikon 2.2 tyres on just for road thrashing but I was wondering what you guys would suggest for some top quality trail tyres?





































* Frame Size & Color:
* Fork: RS Rc2 DH 1.5 taper
* Brakes: Hope Stealth Race X2 EVO f/r with 180mm ice-tech rotors
* Cranks: 2013 saint 165mm
* Front Derailleur:
* Rear Derailleur: 2013 saint 10spd
* Pedals: Funn Fundamentals
* Stem: 35mm Answer DJ
* Handlebar: Answer 720am carbon 1"
* Seatpost: 30.9 SDG carbon I-beam
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air I-beam
* Bottom Bracket: 2013 saint 73mm
* Cassette: Ultegra 11-28 10spd
* Headset: FSA Gravity DX Pro 1.5 taper
* Grips: Answer Fall Line
* Front Tire:
* Front Rim: Easton Havoc
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:
* Rear Rim: Easton Havoc
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight 28lb


----------



## itstreky (Apr 6, 2011)

2013 remedy 7... stock for now


----------



## ruscle (Jun 19, 2011)

*My Yeti ASR5*

Not considered an 'All Mountain' machine, but I have slowly built it up to be a little more beefy and very controlled and capable on the rough down hills.








[/URL] DSC00896 by ruscle1, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] DSC00887 by ruscle1, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] DSC00894 by ruscle1, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] DSC00885 by ruscle1, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] DSC00892 by ruscle1, on Flickr[/IMG]

Full Spec:
* Frame Size: Medium ASR5a
* Fork: BOS Deville 140
* Shock: Bos Vip'R
* Brakes: Hope Tech EVO V2's with 183mm rotors
* Cranks: Middleburn Duo X-Type
* Shifters: Sram XX
* Front Derailleur: Sram XX
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XX
* Pedals: Point1 Podium's
* Stem: Easton Haven 55mm
* Handlebar: Easton Havoc carbon
* Seatpost: Rock shox Reverb
* Saddle:Gilles Berthoud Galibier
* Bottom Bracket: Hope Ceramic
* Cassette: Sram X0, 11-36
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ESI Chunky foam
* Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray
* Front Tire: Continental UST Rubber Queen 2.2
* Front Rim: Light-bicycle wider carbon
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO 20mm
* Rear Tire: Continental UST Rubber Queen 2.2
* Rear Rim: Light-bicycle wider carbon
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO 12x142
* Weight: Not sure, probably close to 27LB


----------



## blindspot76 (Mar 4, 2013)

it is I know. front, and rear brake, shifters, Q-lock has 2



Dirty Harry Potter said:


> View attachment 783944
> 
> 
> Thats a lot of cables.


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

ruscle said:


> Not considered an 'All Mountain' machine, but I have slowly built it up to be a little more beefy and very controlled and capable on the rough down hills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liking that - looks spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## caedmassey (Jan 28, 2013)

I love that color gfowkes!


----------



## caedmassey (Jan 28, 2013)

That brown seat is killer ruscle!


----------



## caedmassey (Jan 28, 2013)

*2012 Trek Slash 9*

I must say......this is one of the most fun bikes I've ever been on. What a confidence builder. You point this thing down hill and let it do its thing. The Fox 36 Talas will run over ANYTHING!! Some reviews say that it climbs okay....well let me tell you this thing climbs better than some of the hard-tails I've ridden. You just have to get your bike tuned in. This thing pedals, climbs and descends like no other! AND I love that green. No picture truly shows how vibrant that green is. This bike was nowhere on my radar. I was looking at a Yeti sb66 and had everything ready to order when I ran across a GREAT deal on CL. Before I knew it this thing was at my front door. I'm so so happy I made the splurge. I've yet to find any negatives for this thing.


----------



## TagoMago (Mar 13, 2012)

My Solstice
Lyrik Solo Air 170mm (going to upgrade to DH dampers one of these days)
X9 drivetrain
Elixir 9 Brakes(need to get a longer hose for the rear, obv)
DT1750 wheels
Spank Spike 777 bars
Planning to get some Spank pedals...want to try out the flats game


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I've always liked those. And, I've always have heard that they ride great!


----------



## TagoMago (Mar 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I've always liked those. And, I've always have heard that they ride great!


Thanks, man. I haven't ridden many newer full-sus bikes, so I don't have much to compare it to, but it works just fine. The slack HA, short stem, and comically oversize bars makes it a bit of a handful on the climbs compared to my old Rocky Element Race, but it absolutely hauls on the descents. Plus, it's kinda fun riding a bike from a small local builder.
Cheers


----------



## Aussie_Remedy (Mar 4, 2013)

ruscle said:


> Not considered an 'All Mountain' machine, but I have slowly built it up to be a little more beefy and very controlled and capable on the rough down hills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size stantions does it have? it looks like 34 or 35mm?


----------



## ruscle (Jun 19, 2011)

Aussie_Remedy said:


> what size stantions does it have? it looks like 34 or 35mm?


BOS Devilles have 34mm stantions and a 20mm axle, Makes them really stiff. Excellent forks, really composed and loads of adjustment ( hi/low speed compression and rebound. 30 clicks for each setting) which actually does make a difference to the ride characteristic's of the fork. Much better than the Fox float 140 FIT kashimas they replaced.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Love the setups guys! I'd say 140mm frotn and back is the entry point of travel for AM. Of course it has to be slack and beefy and you need to send it! That's AM for me. I like that Reign w the 650b front. Maybe a good idea for a higher axle-less endo prone and faster rolling?! Anyone do this on a Lryik yet?


----------



## KeithxCourage (Jan 31, 2008)

This bike is 2 firsts for me. First full buildup and first full squish. I bought it complete with a totally different parts spec in December of 2011. In the spring, between a trip to Fruita and a couple Front Range rides, I decided I was going to waste a bunch of money and do something (almost) completely my own.


































SLX Crankset/Blackspire Stinger
XTR Shifters
XTR RD
SLX FD
Magura Thor 150-120 Lift Select/ DHX Air 5.0
Magura Marta FR
Answer bar & stem
Rear wheel is a King HD laced to WTB i23
Front wheel is a Hope laced to a WTB i23


----------



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

*my first squish*









* Frame Size 26" giant reign 2 medium
:* Fork front Rockshox Revalation RL 150mm solo air
Rear shock: Monarch Rl high volume
Brakes: Avid elixir 1 front 180mm rear 160mm
Cranks: Sram s1000 2x10
Front Derailleur: Sram x7
Rear Derailleur: Sram x7
Pedals: Primo
Stem: giant connect
Handlebar:Giant Connect, Low Rise, 31.8
Seatpost: giant contact switch dropper 30.9
Saddle: giant preformance mtb
Bottom Bracket: Sram threaded
Cassette:SRAM PG 1030 11x36, 10-Speed
Tires: nobby nic 2.35
Rims: swiss dt 465d
Hubs:[F] Giant Tracker Sealed/CNC w/ 15mm Axle, [R] Giant Tracker Performance, 32h


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

My 2012 Remedy 8









Upgrades so far
XT discs
Zee rear hub
142x12 conversion
SLK Carbon seat post
2x10 conversion with Truvativ Chain guide
Hans Dampf front tire
XT BB
XTR Clipless pedals
Lizard Skin lock on grips

Really enjoying this bike, it does everything with ease.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

FLN75S said:


> My 2012 Remedy 8
> 
> Upgrades so far
> XT discs
> ...


Great bike, but missing dropper post.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

KeithxCourage said:


> This bike is 2 firsts for me. First full buildup and first full squish. I bought it complete with a totally different parts spec in December of 2011. In the spring, between a trip to Fruita and a couple Front Range rides, I decided I was going to waste a bunch of money and do something (almost) completely my own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on the build and enjoy! Stumpy or Pitch? (I think Pitch)


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

2011 Covert
Mostly stock
Only changed the tires to Nevegals, grips, and added a Blackspire Stinger. I'll probably toss on a Thompson stem and new saddle and be done with it.
Only had it for a 2 weeks so far and most of the good trails are covered in snow still.


----------



## Stabone33 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just pulled the trigger on this -- should be between my legs in about 2 weeks:

* Frame Size & Color: Banshee Rune V2 w/650b dropouts -- med -- OMG YELLOW!
* Fork: Fox 34 Float 160 27.5 CTD w/TA
* Brakes: Shimano SLX
* Cranks: SLX 2x10, 24x38, 175mm
* Front Derailleur: SLX
* Rear Derailleur: XT w/shadow plus
* Pedals: Crank Bros Candy 2
* Stem: RaceFace Respond 60mm x 10deg
* Handlebar: Easton EC70
* Seatpost: Easton EC70
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: either a Sram GXP or Truvativ Giga Pipe...not sure which
* Cassette: XT 11-36T
* Headset: Cane Creek 40
* Grips: ODI lock-on
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal DTC UST 2.35
* Front Rim: Stan's Flow EX 650b
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT / 15mm thru
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal DTC UST 2.35
* Rear Rim: Stan's Flow EX 650b
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XT / 12x142mm thru
* Weight: ?? but the same bike with SRAM X.0 kit and a Cane Creek DBAIR and a Fox 36 fork on 650B's weighed in at a claimed 31.7lbs, and it was on the Internet so it must be true. I should be right around that weight if not a little less with a Fox CTD shock, 34mm fork, and my mostly-SLX kit.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^I don't seeeee anything!


----------



## Stabone33 (Aug 8, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^I don't seeeee anything!


That's because it's still a paper bike...build commences tomorrow, fork is on order from Fox and is about a week out...will post some when I have pics to share!


----------



## bbm1 (Apr 5, 2013)

very nice all mountain bike


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is my first AM. 
Its a 2012 Cube Stereo SL. Figured since I am living here in Germany for the time being might as well ride what the locals are.
Specs
- Fox Factory 32 Talas RLC Fork With FIT Damper 150/120mm
- Fox Performance Float RP23 BV Shock - 140mm Rear Wheel Travel
- Shimano XT 3x10 Drivetrain
- Formula The One Hydraulic Disc Brakes
- DT Swiss CSW MA wheelset
...and yes, it has been dirty..I love this bike!


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

This Morning's Ride


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

My 2012 Remedy 7
Stock except:
Went 2x10 -> Bashring and chainguide.
Switched the saddle to my old WTB Silverado.
Bender fender on the table to be installed...
And that's a Polar GPS on the frame in case your wondering


----------



## [Free-Ski] (Apr 7, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: Cannondale Prophet with FOX DHX 5.0
* Fork: Fox 36 Talas R
* Brakes: Shimano Saint
* Cranks: Race Face evolve dH
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore Lx
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7
* Pedals: Shimano 535
* Stem: Thompson 4x 50mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Diabolus DH
* Seatpost: Ritchey
* Saddle: Selle Italia (i don't know the model)
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: SRAM PG-950, 11-34
* Headset: cane creek
* Grips: Race Face
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic 321
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 dual ply
* Rear Rim: Mavic 321 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Weight: too much XD


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

[Free-Ski] said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Cannondale Prophet with FOX DHX 5.0


I dig IT


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Both together...


----------



## Aussie_Remedy (Mar 4, 2013)

vjrk77 said:


> Both together...
> 
> View attachment 788440


what program did you use?
because it looks awesome


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Aussie_Remedy said:


> what program did you use?
> because it looks awesome


Well the black and white for the Nickel was all on iPhone.
The other black and white and the overall collage done on FOTOR.com


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*2006 Schwinn Rocket LTD*

2006 Schwinn Rocket LTD
Fork 2012 RockShox Revelation RLT Dual Air 140mm with Motion Control DNA
Rear Shock 2009 Fox RP23
Brakeset 2012 Shimano SLX IceTech M666 with Shimano XT RT81 IceTech 180mm rotors
Shifters SHIMANO XT SL M770 9 Speed
Front Derailleur Shimano Hone M600
Rear Derailleur Shimano XT M772-GSBB 
RaceFace Turbine X-Type
Crankset 2010 Shimano SLX FC-M665 Crankset 22-36-bashguard
Pedals VP Components VP-001
Rear Cogs Shimano Deore XT Cassette HG CS-M770 11-34T
Chain 2011 Shimano DURA ACE XTR 9 speed
Seatpost Kind Shock I900R
Saddle SDG Bel-Air
Handlebar FSA AfterBurner
Stem FSA AfterBurner 70mm
Headset Cane Creek ZS 44
Hubs Shimano XT
Wheels Shimano XT M785
Tires 26 x 2.20" Maxxis IKON UST 
Comes in @ 28.5lbs


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

Frame: Specialized Enduro comp 2012
Fork: RS Lyrik 160mm, solo air
Shock: Fox Float rp2
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm
Handlebar: RaceFace Atlas 720mm
Brakes: Shimano Slx bl-m 666
Rotors: Hope saw 200/180 mm
Shifters: Shimano Xt ispec 2x10
Rear/ front mech: xt/x7 (soon sram xx)
Cranks: Shimano xt 2x10
Chain/ cassette: Shimano xt
Pedals: vp 59
Seatpost: thompson 30.9
Saddle: Specialized Henge
Tyres: Specialized Butcher/Purgatory

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

vjrk77 said:


> This Morning's Ride


What kind of front fender is that?


----------



## ruscle (Jun 19, 2011)

dillwill said:


> What kind of front fender is that?


Its a muckynutz bender fender.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

My 2 bikes, Yeti love! 2011 ASR-7 (best bike I have owned!) and 2012 SB66 that I am just building up!


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

socalMX said:


> My 2 bikes, Yeti love! 2011 ASR-7 (best bike I have owned!) and 2012 SB66 that I am just building up!


The Delirium didn't last long...?


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

cerebroside said:


> The Delirium didn't last long...?


no kidding


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to talk to DR. Drew


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah man I took one look at that picture and went, "hey, something is missing"

nice bikes though... as usual


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

socalMX said:


> My 2 bikes, Yeti love! 2011 ASR-7 (best bike I have owned!) and 2012 SB66 that I am just building up!


I had an opportunity to demo an SB66 and was thoroughly impressed. Nice rig for sure.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

cerebroside said:


> The Delirium didn't last long...?


The Delirium is an awesome bike! I just felt a bit cramped! I love the longer top tube on the Yetis and I always run a size large frame! I wish I would have got an XL Delirium! That suspension design is amazing! I will be waiting to see if they release a 2014 revamped version, If not, I will be after a XL Del or Podium frame!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

My Santa Cruz Nickel

Untitled by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr

Untitled by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ I dig the camera mount, but wonder how the footage comes out being on the lower leg. Got any clips you can share?


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

007 said:


> ^^^ I dig the camera mount, but wonder how the footage comes out being on the lower leg. Got any clips you can share?


Ehh it's not very good how ever gets the job done I normally mount it on the frame and that avoids all kinds of vibration here is the video I shot yesterday just to show some locals the trail mx a friend and I are doing and requesting help.
Trail work Okinawa Japan - YouTube


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Head tube mount seems to even out the bumps a lot more while still providing a good sense of speed:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Upgraded the 575 with new fork (Fox Float 36 160 RC2), new wheels (Easton Havens), new tires (Maxxis High Roller 2.35 UST), chainguide (MRP 2X) and new seat (Fizik Gobi XM)


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

So because of this -








(broken chain/wrapped up and destroyed derailleur, broke 1 spoke and damaged 6 others!).

I replaced kinda everything...

































New parts:
SLX M660-10spd crankset, waiting on BBG 36t Bashguard to bring it to a double.
M780 XT shifters (2x10/3x10 switch on front shifter)
M785 Shadow plus (clutch!) rear derailleur
SLX 11-36t 10spd cassette (woo granny gear!)
XTR 10spd chain

Quite the upgrade, the bike had XT M739 8-spd setup on it previously, square taper cartridge BB...

While I had it apart I also threw in the santa cruz bullit pro-pack frame rebuild (new pivot axle/bearings/hardware/shock mounting hardware).

It's so smooth now 

Otherwise it's just a typical AM bullit, bomber 66 fork, 5th element rear shock, Easton Havoc AM wheels and WTB Weirwolfe 2.5" tires. I can't wait to go break these new parts in this weekend.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Blind said:


> So because of this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the seat post height?


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

vjrk77 said:


> What's with the seat post height?


Where do you think the seatpost should be set for someone who is 6'5"?

I've actually been looking for a longer post...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Blind said:


> Where do you think the seatpost should be set for someone who is 6'5"?
> 
> I've actually been looking for a longer post...


You need to look for a bigger bike.


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You need to look for a bigger bike.


I have the largest frame SC offered, the XL. It rides perfectly fine, thanks


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Blind said:


> I have the largest frame SC offered, the XL. It rides perfectly fine, thanks


You're welcome! If you were to level the seat out, you would get at least another inch in height. Then maybe you wouldn't need a longer post.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

Building this right now. Not the nicest build, but it suits me well. I'm trying to build on the cheap. I've been finding most of my parts on end of year close out deals. I'm still getting it all put together (Hence the long ass rear derailleur cable) and the front wheel missing (it's getting laced up).








* Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Heckler, Medium, Clear, Fox Float CTD rear shock
* Fork: 2012 Rockshox Sektor RL 150mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixr 1's
* Cranks: Shimano Deore 3x10
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Wellgo B-132 sealed platforms
* Stem: Bontrager 105mm
* Handlebar: Bontrager 15mm rise
* Seatpost: Race Face
* Saddle: Bontrager
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano sealed
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: Specialized UST XC 2.2
* Front Rim: Mavic EX325
* Front Hub/Skewer: Sram X9 15mm thru
* Rear Tire: Specialized UST XC 2.2
* Rear Rim: Mavic EX325
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano XT
* Weight: No idea yet


----------



## jak rizzo (Nov 3, 2007)

*Avanti Torrent*















This is my Avanti Torrent.
Full XTR 1 x 10
XTR brakes
Stans rims
Hans Dampf tyres running tubeless
150mm Fox fork with Kashima (135mm rear travel)
Custom metallic red paint job
weighs 11.5kg (25.3lb)

Race AM & downhill (although seriously outgunned on some downhill tracks) maybe at the end of the year I'll get a Liteville 301 with 160mm front & rear.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Blind said:


> Where do you think the seatpost should be set for someone who is 6'5"?
> 
> I've actually been looking for a longer post...


Oops sorry my bad...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Blind said:


> Where do you think the seatpost should be set for someone who is 6'5"?
> 
> I've actually been looking for a longer post...


I'm 6'7" and know how you feel...........there's very few "all mountain" bikes out there for guys our size.....my Turner RFX XXL was the best find ever........23" ST and 26.3" TT ......... as long as your having fun, just watch for cracking the frame near the Seat Post when running the post that high........


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

just because the bike is the biggest one santa cruz had, doesn't make it the right size bike. the amount of leverage in that spot will be immense. i suppose it's a non-issue if you have been riding it since 2004 and it is fine. i would think anything less than 21" st would be too small for giants?


----------



## jeremy5000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Banshee Rune and Intense Uzzi...


----------



## 11highlights (Feb 16, 2012)

Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon.
Coming soon - Angleset and 34t chainring


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

11highlights said:


> Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon.
> Coming soon - Angleset and 34t chainring
> View attachment 790199


Sweet bike. I demoed this bike last month, very playful, climbing is excellent, about the same with my Mojo SL, but the downhill, this pivot is better, due to head angle is slacker, more stable. Stiffness, I cant really tell the different tho, I dont ride that aggressive. 
Enjoy.


----------



## 11highlights (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

^^^^^Excellent! Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

My first bike. I used to ride motorcycles, and after my first few rides on this bike I'm glad that some of those skills have transferred over and I think I should be able to progress and learn pretty quickly. I'm so excited for this season. If only it didn't snow today...


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Dang that's a nice first ride. 
Though you may benefit from getting the chain over the pulley on your chainguide.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

ehigh said:


> Dang that's a nice first ride.
> Though you may benefit from getting the chain over the pulley on your chainguide.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Ahh yes, that might be beneficial.

Waiting on my stand to arrive, so I had to flip the bike over to remove the wheel and do some cleaning. Must have flipped over there. Thanks for spotting that.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

fire truck!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

That Spec is to pretty, get some dirt
on it.


----------



## Davey G (Nov 25, 2010)

2012 Canyon Strive ES8 - Made in Germany

Great bike to roll with cos i'm a big unit so need the big bike. £2,200 new or around $3,300USD

Ripped the shitty Elixir 7's off and fitted with XT's. No comparison. XT's are the boys. Also use I-Spec mounts now for shifters and brakes. Sweet!

Fox Talas 36 FiT RLC 160 mm 
Fox RP2 Boost Valve XXV
XT 2012 200/180 rotors
Rockshox Reverb
Shimano Deore XT shifters
Shimano Deore XT 10sp rear and front mech
Shimano Deore XT cassette 11-36
Raceface Atlas FR 24/36 175 mm with bashguard
Raceface Turbine bottom bracket
Cane Creek Series 10 headset
Canyon chainguide
SUN Ringle Charger Pro Wheelset with stans tape
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Evolution Line tyres
Syncros AM V2 70 mm stem
Built in sag meter
Needle bearings on shock as standard


----------



## Olaven (Dec 29, 2011)

Presenting my "vintage" Nomad, a mk1 from 2006, still going strong.
The paint job is a mess tough, and I'm thinking of either just stripping it of paint and keep it raw, or turn it into something sexy like a candy red maybe...

Fox Van 36 & DHX 5 coil
Zee 1x10 drive train
XT M785 brakes w/ 203F/185R rotors
Reverb seat post
Funn Fat Boy handlebars cut to 760 mm/ Hope AM 50 stem
Hope Pro II w/ Mavic EN321
Currently Ice Spiker Pros, but will switch to Big Bettys as soon as winter lets go here in Norway...

Love this bike! It does anything from XC-ish rides to days in the bike park (almost) just as well.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Edit, here are the specs: 
* Frame Size & Color: 2011 Santa Cruz Blur LTc, Medium, raw carbon
* Fork: Fox 36 Float RLC lowered to 150mm
* Rear Shock: Rock Shox Vivid R2C (RWC Needle bearings in rear mount)
* Brakes: Shimano XT 180/160 (Formula Rotors)
* Cranks: 2009 XTR (34T)
* Chainguide: MRP G2 Mini Medium angle
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 short
* Pedals: Time Z
* Stem: Raceface 60mm 
* Handlebar: Funn Fatboy DH 780mm
* Seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb
* Saddle: Charge Spoon
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: SRAM 10sp 11-36
* Headset: Cane Creek Angleset, -1*
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: 2.5 Maxxis Minion DHF 3c Exo (Tubeless)
* Front Rim: DT Swiss EX500
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II
* Rear Tire: 2.35 Maxxis High Roller UST 60a (Tubeless)
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss EX500
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope Pro II
* Weight ~30lbs


----------



## 11highlights (Feb 16, 2012)

very nice. how does the coil ride compared to an air shock with a platform?


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

11highlights said:


> very nice. how does the coil ride compared to an air shock with a platform?


Way better, but I want to try a CCDB air or vivid Air on it. The rp23 that came stock was a little harsh and I couldnt get it to feel right, it was either too soft or harsh. The coil has way better small bump compliance, especially with the initially rising leverage rate of the VPP2. I can run the stiffer setup I like and still have smooth shock engagement in early parts of the travel.

I should also add that I ride this bike like a mini dh bike, which the rp23 simply isn't suited for.


----------



## eriador (Mar 21, 2013)

here's my spicy










Frame: Lapierre Spicy 316 2012
Fork: Rock Shox Domin 160 R (upgraded with motion control)
Rear Shock: Fox RP2
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Cranks: Shimano Deore, 32T chainring
Chainguide: MRP G3
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore (for now!)
Pedals: Tioga
Stem: Funn Funduro
Handlebar: Funn Fatboy DH 780mm
Seatpost: Lapierre stock
Saddle: Lapierre stock
Bottom Bracket: Deore
Cassette: Shimano 9 speed 11-34
Grips: Lapierre
Front and Rear Tire: Maxxis Maxxis High Roller (soon going tubeless with continantal RubberQueen)
Rims: Dartmoor Raider
Front Hub: Lapierre stock
Rear Hub: Shimano XT


----------



## Silly Man (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine, now sporting a 35mm stem...


----------



## downzhift (Dec 12, 2012)

My AM/FR bike...:thumbsup:









Frame: 2009 Knolly Delirium-T 
Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Coil 400lbs x 2.80
Fork: Marzocchi 66 ATA 140/180mm travel
Headset: Cane Creek Double X
Brakeset: Shimano Saint M810
FD/RD: Shimano XT(2x9)
Chain Guide: e13 DRS
Crankset: Shimano Hone
Wheelset: Mavic Deetraks
Tyres: 2.35 Maxxis Minion DHF & DHR
Saddle: Selle Italia
Handlebar: Raceface Atlas FR
Grip: ODI
Build Weight: ~15kg


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

My new toy. I was a bit worried that 180mm would be too much for long climbs, but it's manageable uphill. Pedalling performance is actually surprsingly good. Only issue is the weight, which just means I need to get in better shape... I don't think I'll keep this as my only bike for more than a season or 2, but I will certainly have fun with it for now!


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

miniwisejosh said:


> My new toy. I was a bit worried that 180mm would be too much for long climbs, but it's manageable uphill. Pedalling performance is actually surprsingly good. Only issue is the weight, which just means I need to get in better shape... I don't think I'll keep this as my only bike for more than a season or 2, but I will certainly have fun with it for now!
> 
> View attachment 792865
> 
> ...


COOL BIKE.

Always liked how it looked 

How heavy is it though? I read that some reach up to 38 lbs. haha. a bit too burly for my taste but the frame's lines are really nice.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Silly Man said:


> Mine, now sporting a 35mm stem...


Nice one! ...and short stems FTW!


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

prancisfena said:


> COOL BIKE.
> 
> Always liked how it looked
> 
> How heavy is it though? I read that some reach up to 38 lbs. haha. a bit too burly for my taste but the frame's lines are really nice.


Thanks, man! I haven't gotten an official weight yet, but the bathroom scale says about 34lb.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

miniwisejosh said:


> My new toy. I was a bit worried that 180mm would be too much for long climbs, but it's manageable uphill. Pedalling performance is actually surprsingly good. Only issue is the weight, which just means I need to get in better shape... I don't think I'll keep this as my only bike for more than a season or 2, but I will certainly have fun with it for now!
> 
> View attachment 792865
> 
> ...


Forgive me for not knowing but what frame is that? Looks like a Norco?

Regardless - it's bad ass looking!


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

LCW said:


> Forgive me for not knowing but what frame is that? Looks like a Norco?
> 
> Regardless - it's bad ass looking!


2012 SX Trail. It's kinda hard to tell all raw like that.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Air front and rear will get the weight down! And lighten your wallet too.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

LCW said:


> Looks like a Norco?


norco wishes


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

suspman said:


> Air front and rear will get the weight down! And lighten your wallet too.


Not for this frame. The rear shock mounts are specific for the Van RC. Specialized has mounts for the RC4, but anything else would have to be custom machined. I'd rather save my $$ for a PUSH MX tune when it's available again and a Ti spring. And I don't plan to part with my Vengeance anytime soon. I love that fork!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the push mx tune will never be available. i wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh, I'm in no hurry. The stock tune is surprisingly good, and I won't be able to upgrade until fall anyways.


----------



## Don Promillo (Apr 23, 2013)

Another one from Germany










Univega RAM AM 5 (2013), it's still rather fresh and I have only phone quality pictures of it so far.

And on this one it even has the "Warning, this bike has no lights and reflectors / Your Fox suspension may explode and kill everything you love." - Stickers on it. These are gone already. Ripped them off on the same train I took the picture.

* Frame Size & Color: 46 cm & black/blue 
* Fork: FOX 32 TALAS FIT CTD (150mm)
* Rear Shock: Rock Shox Monarch R (150mm)
* Brakes: Magura MT 
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Plus
* Pedals: Shimano XT
* Stem: Crankbrothers Iodine 2
* Handlebar: FSA Comet
* Seatpost: Crankbrothers Kronolog, Remote
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: SRAM PG-1030
* Headset: FSA tapered
* Grips: Crankbrothers Cobalt
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 60-559 (tubeless coversion planned)
* Front Rim: Crankbrothers Iodine 2
* Front Hub/Skewer: Crankbrothers Iodine 2 15mm
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 60-559 (tubeless coversion planned)
* Rear Rim: Crankbrothers Iodine 2
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Crankbrothers Iodine 2 12/142mm
* Satnav & Electronics: xplova G3 + Pro Scio Alti


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

2012 Gt Force 2.0



* Frame Size & Color: Large, White & Red
* Fork: Rock Shox Sektor RL Solo Air, 150mm Travel
* Rear Shock: Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3
* Brakes: Formula RX, 180mm rotors
* Cranks: Shimano
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: DMR Vault
* Stem: Deity Cavity
* Handlebar: Deity Dirty 30
* Seatpost: X- Fusion HiLo
* Saddle: WTB Silverado
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimano
* Grips: Odi Rogue
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion 2.5
* Front Rim: Alex TD24 32H
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
* Rear Rim: Alex TD24 32H


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

mdg3d said:


> 2012 Gt Force 2.0
> * Seatpost: X- Fusion HiLo


Did you flip the seat-post like that on purpose? I was going to do that too until I got a Gravity Dropper with zero offset. I was worried that the slackened seat-tube angle with Workscomponent's Headset, Offset reducers, and shorter rear shock would put my pedaling all out of whack but I got lucky.

Looks good!


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

My One and only. New seat and rotors since this shot.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

My One and only. New seat and rotors since this shot.
View attachment 793266


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

bryan_d said:


> Did you flip the seat-post like that on purpose? I was going to do that too until I got a Gravity Dropper with zero offset. I was worried that the slackened seat-tube angle with Workscomponent's Headset, Offset reducers, and shorter rear shock would put my pedaling all out of whack but I got lucky.
> 
> Looks good!


Good eye bryan!
Just decided to try it out that day. I will give it a few more rides just to compare but so far no ill effects.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

is it allowed to transport bike in subway in Germany?


----------



## Don Promillo (Apr 23, 2013)

It is a regio train at night, where you can always take your bike with you. The sundown has interrupted my first ride. 
The bike-ticket for the regio lines is 5 € a day. 
The IC lines need a reservation and the ICE's do not have the option to carry bikes.

In subways you are also often allowed to take your bike as long as there is room left for it. Which means that it will not work in rush hours. But this can be different in each city.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Don Promillo (Apr 23, 2013)

Riding Tubeless now, Schwalbe's Hans Dampf were quite easy to convert and sealed instantly.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

any sealant?


----------



## Don Promillo (Apr 23, 2013)

b-kul said:


> any sealant?


Stan's NoTubes. I could use UST without sealant on my rims, but I prefer the puncture safety and tire weight of the notubes system


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

*Kashi spot*

* Frame Size & Color: TURNER 5 SPOT 2011 LARGE & BLACK 
* Fork:FOX VAN 36
* Brakes:XT
* Cranks:XT
* Front Derailleur:N/A
* Rear Derailleur:SRAM X-9 TYPE 2
* Pedals:XT
* Stem:THOMSON
* Handlebar:CROMAG
* Seatpost:KS LEV
* Saddle:WTB ROCKET V STEALTH
* Bottom Bracket:HOPE
* Cassette:SRAM 10 SPD
* Headset:CANE CREEK
* Grips:LIZARDS
* Front Tire:MAXXIS ARDENT 2.4"
* Front Rim:STANS FLOW
* Front Hub/Skewer:HADLEY 20MM
* Rear Tire:MAXXIS ARDENT 2.35"
* Rear Rim:STANS FLOW
* Rear Hub/Skewer: HADLEY 10MM THRU
* Weight: NO IDEA


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ chain?


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

slapmackie said:


> * Frame Size & Color: TURNER 5 SPOT 2011 LARGE & BLACK
> * Fork:FOX VAN 36
> * Brakes:XT
> * Cranks:XT
> ...


Shocking resemblance to Evil Sovereign!


----------



## slapmackie (Mar 28, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ chain?


ConneX-10sB: Black edition


----------



## Stabone33 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Update -- First ride on my 2013 Banshee Rune V2*



Stabone33 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this -- should be between my legs in about 2 weeks:
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Banshee Rune V2 w/650b dropouts -- med -- "Fluor"
> * Fork: Fox 34 Float 160 27.5 CTD w/TA
> ...


Now with Picture!


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

That 5-Spot looks sinister. Nice color combo. I know what my next chain will be.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Stabone33 said:


> Now with Picture!
> 
> View attachment 794059


Looks great man love the color!


----------



## zbi701 (Oct 12, 2012)

My 3-month old Intense Carbine


----------



## mtbks (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is my DB Mission2. Finally complete and a blast to ride....


----------



## Don Promillo (Apr 23, 2013)

small photo update. Better quality


----------



## Don Promillo (Apr 23, 2013)

Stabone33 said:


> Now with Picture!
> 
> View attachment 794059


I adore your bike colour. The only problem for me would be, that it wouldn't match my car colour any more.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Frame: 2013 Santa Cruz Blur TRc, Medium In Matte/Silver
Shock: Fox Float CTD Kashima
Fork: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air Lowered To 135mm
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Handlebar: Race Face Sixc Carbon 725mm
Stem: Easton EA 70 70mm
Grips: Lizard Skins 494
Saddle: WTB Silverado Team
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Front wheel: Hope Pro 2 Laced to WTB Frequency i19 Rims with DT Spokes
Rear wheel: DT 350 142x12 Laced to WTB Frequency Team i19 Rims with DT Spokes
Front tire: Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 Tubeless
Rear tire: Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 Tubeless
Crank: Shimano XT 26/38
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36 
Chain: Shimano HG 74 10 Speed
Bottom bracket: Shimano
Rear derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow Plus
Trigger Shifter: Shimano XT
Front brake: Shimano XT
Rear brake: Shimano XT
Front disc: Shimano XT Ice Tec, 160 mm
Rear disc: Shimano XT Ice Tec, 160 mm 
Pedals: Shimano PD-M424


----------



## integraver (Jan 16, 2012)

beautiful bikes..


----------



## integraver (Jan 16, 2012)

Heres mine.. pretty basic and old compared to all your beautiful rides..


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Just got back from Moab... All I can say is - AMAZING place...


----------



## mny_mine (Jan 20, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Liteville 601 Mk1 Small
* Shock : CCDB Air
* Fork: Bos Deville
* Brakes: Hope Race M4
* Cranks: FSA SL-K
* Chainring : Hope IBR
* Chain Guide: Hope Chain Guide + Syntace SCS
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: DaBomb Bullet Hole
* Stem: Hope AM Stem
* Handlebar: Easton Haven
* Seatpost: Crank Brothers Cobalt 3
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi Xium
* Bottom Bracket: Hope Ceramic BB
* Cassette: Sram PG-990
* Headset: Syntace Superspin
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Geax Datura 2.2 UST
* Front Wheel: Easton Havoc UST
* Rear Tire: Geax Datura 2.2 UST
* Rear Wheel: Easton Havoc UST
* Weight: No Idea


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

^^^ HOLY!!! Sweet sweet rig! Been wanting a Liteville + BOS for so long!


----------



## Stabone33 (Aug 8, 2005)

Don Promillo said:


> I adore your bike colour. The only problem for me would be, that it wouldn't match my car colour any more.


Yeah, but you'll never lose your car in the pub parking lot after the ride...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Don Promillo said:


> I adore your bike colour. The only problem for me would be, that it wouldn't match my car colour any more.


that is the most important feature of a bike.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

AM... Enduro... whatever it is, its fun.


----------



## MarkVT (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

MarkVT said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 796172


Those sit with the mk2 Enduro/SX as the best bikes Spesh ever made (IMO), never met an owner who didn't like theirs.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

put this out in the ibis forum, but figured she also belonged here. The new wheels really rip!


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

SadikOne1 said:


> View attachment 796238
> put this out in the ibis forum, but figured she also belonged here. The new wheels really rip!


The Ibis SLR was one the top contenders for my last new bike they are so badass and yours looks tops. 
I want some enve rims so bad but I think I ride shitty enough to break them. Can I just buy the stickers? lol


----------



## MarkVT (Jul 16, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> Those sit with the mk2 Enduro/SX as the best bikes Spesh ever made (IMO), never met an owner who didn't like theirs.


I fully agree; I love this bike. I have changed several things over the last couple years to dial it in for my riding style, but it was pretty darn good in its stock form as well.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

@sadik: That bike deserves bigger pictures! (from what I can see  ) Great ride!


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

Frame santa cruz blur lt carbon 2010 large
Fork:marzocchi 44 micro switch ta 2012
rear shock rp 23 
offset bushings -1°
Brakes:formula r1
Cranks:xtr
Front Derailleur:xt
Rear Derailleur: xo
Pedals:cromag
Stem:thomson
Handlebar: answer pro taper carbon 720mm
Seatpost:rock shock reverb
Saddle:smp glider
Bottom Bracket:xtr
Cassette:sram X0 9 speed
Headset:cane creek
Grips:wtb
wheels: industry nine ztr arch
Front Tire:continental rubber queen 2,2 ust"
Rear Tire:maxxis ardent 2.25 lust

Weight:12.6kg


----------



## asphaltsucks (Aug 3, 2007)

Med with 142x12 dropouts
RS Lyrik Air RC2DH 170mm
Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil w/ steel spring (soon to be DBAir)
Canecreek 40 headset 
XT 3x10 Shifters 
XT F&R derailuers
XT 11-36 cassette
XT 3 x 10 Cranks with 38/24 rings and E13 bash
Shimano DX pedals
Shimano BB
Answer 50mm stem
Answer ProTaper AM Carbon bars 
KS seatpost
WTB Rocket saddle
XT brakes with Ice Tech pads and 203mm rotors
Chris King and Roval carbon 28 hole wheels
Hans Dampf F&R (clutch in pic)

Weighed in at 32.45lbs. (31.06lbs with RP23)


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here´s my Force with some changes, swapped the RS Pike for a Lyrik, Pike will go for the HT Avalanche frame:


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Radical_53 said:


> @sadik: That bike deserves bigger pictures! (from what I can see  ) Great ride!
























They the other was fairly small. Hopefully these do it justice


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Far better, much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

eurospek said:


> Looks sharp, although that crank is an eyesore. I would at least drop the big ring, but overall, I'd go 1x9 or x10 on this thing and add a dropper.


Agree, great looking bike but i'd probably go 1X10 and throw a dropper on. If you put a dropper on make sure you switch the saddle. Not sure if there are any droppers on the market that can handle the robustness of that saddle.


----------



## dhoby (Dec 1, 2009)

*upgraded some parts*








oldies but goodies mission

DB mission sz19 '11 RP23 w/ volume spacer :nono:
rockshox Lyrik solo air R
slx crank, blackspire stinger guide, dabomb pedals
xt cog 9spd, X9 shifter 9spd, ZEE RD 10spd
easton havoc stem 35mm, truvativ boobar
2013 saint brakes w/ 7" avid CS rotors
hope hubs, ztr flowEX rims, DT rev spokes, DHF/kinetics R
KS i950r, WTB rocket V, raceface bashguard


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I think I'm all set on this bike.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice Missions!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## onyabike (Jul 17, 2005)

*old school track and bike*

out on the trail today


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

fujiblue1 said:


> I think I'm all set on this bike.


So does that dropper cable just flop around and bang on the frame when you ride?


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

^Actually it doesn't, my jagwire sleeving came with some pretty cool clips that snaps together. It allows me to quickly switch between my Yelli Screamy and the Scapegoat.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

*2005 Heckler*

finally, upgraded to a FS from a Hardtail. a used '05 Heckler frame i bought locally and had most my components transferred into. not sure if it falls under all-mountain coz i have a Reba fork on there (100mm from pinkbike ad). i think it's an older Reba, too. when i serviced and tried to take out any spacer to increase to 115/120mm, there were none... *sigh*



photobombed by our cats...


----------



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice bike man. Gotta love the saddle!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

photobombs by cats are okay in my book.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol thanks! We love our cats


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

Giant AnthemX 29er
SRAM XO shifters/Rear Der
XT front Der
X9 cranks
HT ME01T pedals
Avid Elixir 3 brakes
Stan's Wheels
RaceFace Next bar
RaceFace Dues stem/Seatpost
Specialized Phenom saddle 
ESI grips
CrossMax Tires


----------



## Dirk77 (Mar 24, 2013)

crap pic.

13' transition covert 3 build with upgraded: fox float ctd K/coat rear and RS lyrik RC2l 160/130mm front. Deity Decoy pedals, RS Reverb, now it wears a deity Cavity stem as well.


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

This is an update and x-post from the SC forum. The only planned upgrades from what I currently have are tires and eventually a Fox 34 fork.

* Frame Size, Color & Shock: Santa Cruz Blur LTc, Large, Matte Black / Fox Float CTD Kashima
* Fork: Fox 32 Float 150 RLC FIT 15QR Kashima
* Brake, Front: Hope M4 183mm w/ floating rotors
* Brake, Rear: Hope X2 160mm w/ floating rotors
* Cranks: SRAM X.0 175mm w/ 34t MRP Bling Ring
* Front Guide: E.13 XCX / Bionicon C-Guide
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9 Type 2
* Shifter: Rear SRAM X.0 10 Speed
* Pedals: Crank Bros. Candy 3
* Stem: Thompson X4 90mm
* Handlebar: Race Face SixC
* Seatpost: KS LEV 125mm 30.9
* Saddle: WTB Pure V
* Bottom Bracket: Truvative GXP
* Cassette: SRAM PG-1050, 11-36
* Chain: SRAM PC-1051
* Headset: Cane Creek 110 ZS Top 44mm / Bottom 49mm 
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Specialized Eskar2 2.3
* Front Rim: Stan's ZTR Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hadley 15mm
* Rear Tire: Specialized Eskar 2.3
* Rear Rim: Stan's ZTR Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hadley 10mm Bolt
* Weight: 28ish?



















































Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

why the c guide with the xcx?


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

b-kul said:


> why the c guide with the xcx?


edited because i'm dumb


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

b-kul said:


> why the c guide with the xcx?


I thought I could get by without a lower guide since I have the type 2 Rd but on my first ride with just the XCX, I dropped the chain twice. Since adding the c-guide , I've not had one drop.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you using a ramped chainring or a single ring specific,your chain is cut to shimanos/sram indications?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachments/components-wrenching/280025d1367393806-new-cassette-chain-%3D-major-frustration-chainlength.jpg


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

bullit43 said:


> Are you using a ramped chainring or a single ring specific,your chain is cut to shimanos/sram indications?


Yep, that's the way I did it. It's a Bling Ring so no ramps.

FWIW, I previously had the short cage version of the same mech and had no problems dropping the chain. The problem with it was the terrible clunking sound.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

*My Lapierre Spicy 516 2012*

Fresh out of the shower..





















After some fun in the woods..















Then the list:
Frame : SPICY 516 Alloy 7005 SL OST+® 160mm Tapered HT 12x142mm Thru axle
Shock absorber : FOX Float RP2 XV for OST+®
Fork : FOX 36 Float RLC 160mm Tapered 2012 Black
Headset : Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge Tapered
Bottom Bracket : SHIMANO SMBB70
Crankset : Crank SHIMANO SLX FCM665 36x22 + BashGuard 170mm : size 42 • 175mm : size 46/50 Chain Guide E13
Stem : RaceFace Atlas 65mm
Seatpost : LAPIERRE YSP-01 31.6x400mm Remote Black Adjustable
Handlebar : RaceFace Atlas LTD Green Monster cut down to 750mm
Front derailleur : SHIMANO FDM665E5X
Rear derailleur : SHIMANO XT RD-M772GS 9 speeds
Brakes : Front brake FORMULA RX PM203 Black/Green Rear brake FORMULA RX PM180CL Black/Green
Shifters : SHIMANO SLX SLM660LB 
Saddle : LAPIERRE by SAN MARCO Black/White
Wheel : ALEX FR30 32 holes Black, LAPIERRE DH 20 mm 32 Holes Black, SHIMANO Freehub FH-M788 XT for 12x142mm Thru Axle K-SMAX75A
Sprocket : SHIMANO Alivio CS-HG30-9 11x34 9 speeds
Tires : Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35
Weight 14.4 Kg


----------



## DBY (Mar 9, 2010)

Geir said:


> Fresh out of the shower..
> View attachment 798462
> 
> 
> That Lapierre is a great looking bike!


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

2011 Jekyll, Large. This bike is a FUN!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

switched to all SLX 1x10 with shadow+ rear mechanics.........love that clutch!!


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*RAW aluminum, RAW build*

Got a new frame... RAW aluminum, RAW build. 









Swapped my GT Force parts onto the El Guapo. Need a new dropper post (still a reverb, but a different size) and a new fork (170-180mm) but the 150mm Sektor will do for the moment. 

Will take it for it's first trail ride tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Das Grigo (Apr 8, 2013)

*Is that AM?*

Hi here it is, as i classify, my AM HT 29er Titus Fireline Ti EVO 

Rock Shox 120mm travel fork
Cane Creek headset
Hope seat post clamp
Stan's Flows wheels
XT set (now converted to 1x10)
Ardent tubeless tyres: 2.25 rear, 2.4 front
FSA stem and bar (carbon)
Truvativ seatpost (carbon)
Wellgo pedals
Shimano brakes: 203mm front, 160mm back

I just love it


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Das Grigo said:


> Hi here it is, as i classify, my AM HT 29er Titus Fireline Ti EVO
> 
> Rock Shox 120mm travel fork
> Cane Creek headset
> ...


----------



## ruscle (Jun 19, 2011)

Das Grigo said:


> Hi here it is, as i classify, my AM HT 29er Titus Fireline Ti EVO
> 
> I just love it


I think you've made a mistake and posted on the completely wrong thread. :nono:


----------



## pmachan (Feb 13, 2012)

Couple more pics of my old school Kona. An 05 Stinky with lots of updates.

Everyone keeps telling me to upgrade to a new bike with better geometry, I dunno, I think about it, but this thing rides great. 
36 pounds as it sits.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

pmachan said:


> Everyone keeps telling me to upgrade to a new bike with better geometry...


Nice Stinky. Nothing wrong with the geo (65.5 HA / 13.7" BB?)


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Rented a Stinky at Whistler a couple of years ago, super fun bike, had a great time riding it!


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

pmachan said:


> Couple more pics of my old school Kona. An 05 Stinky with lots of updates.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me to upgrade to a new bike with better geometry, I dunno, I think about it, but this thing rides great.
> 36 pounds as it sits.


Is that a BMW in the back or a fighter jet?


----------



## pmachan (Feb 13, 2012)

Geir said:


> Is that a BMW in the back or a fighter jet?


It's a GT3 class race car...


----------



## forge55b (Feb 1, 2012)

pmachan said:


> It's a GT3 class race car...


Nice fighter jet


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

old stinkys pretty much embody new school trail bikes just kinda porky.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Geir said:


> Is that a BMW in the back or a fighter jet?





pmachan said:


> It's a GT3 class race car...


Because racecar.


b-kul said:


> old stinkys pretty much embody new school trail bikes just kinda porky.


Hell yeah, they do. Not much different from this year's Kona Process line, except the price tag. Here's what I have set up my brother with as his first bike and he's been rocking the hell out of it these past 3 seasons. Initially bought it for $600 at a pawn shop down state in mint condition. Started at 37-38 lbs with the stock build and dual crown fork, and last I've weighed it at the LBS was just under 34 lbs last year. Since this last picture, I've made the swap to a full SLX kit, including the SLX 665 cranks and a Shimano XT BB, and Thomson setback post. I'm fairly confident that I'm under 33 lbs now since swapping the cranks and BB yielded over 360 grams of weight savings, roughly 4/5 of a lb. I was shocked at how heavy the Hussefelt crank and BB was. The last thing I"m on the hunt for is an air shock for him. And maybe a dropper post, but with a 30.0 seatpost size, kinda limited there. I love my Reverb and would love to get him one as well. Maybe just slight shaving of the 30.9 size to make it fit.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

nice dude, those rocker arms most weigh as much as a cinder block though!


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Post Size*



eurospek said:


> Because racecar.
> 
> Maybe just slight shaving of the 30.9 size to make it fit.


I don't know if people do it on mountain bikes, but my fixed gear frame has a slightly bored seat tube to accept a 27.2 seat post.

Gravity Dropper makes a 30.0 post - no shim or bore necessary


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pmachan said:


> It's a GT3 class race car...


why is the wing so high?

and why no skirts?

-just curious


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

b-kul said:


> nice dude, those rocker arms most weigh as much as a cinder block though!


Surprisingly no. I've had the bike ripped apart for yearly maintenance last week down to the frame and shock only, and it wasn't so heavy as one would imagine. I'd say 9 lbs max, slightly heavier than my almost 7 lb 20" Long Kona Honzo frameset. Right now the shock is quite heavy I would imagine with the coil, hence why I want an air can for it. And the new wheels aren't lightweights either, but have been super reliable and stout. The original wheelset along with the Marzocchi Triple Drop Off were boat anchors though. And it rides lighter than my old 33.5 lb Transition TransAM 26er.


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

pmachan said:


> It's a GT3 class race car...


Looks like a package of fun


----------



## pmachan (Feb 13, 2012)

highdelll said:


> why is the wing so high?
> 
> and why no skirts?
> 
> -just curious


Higher the better, you want to have it in clean air.

Skirts/tunnels and diffusers are cool, but make the car just such a pain to maintenance between sessions, you really have to do it correctly to get a benefit as well, and its not easy to get it right. 
A good wing, with a complementing front splitter is enough for the average GT car.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> why is the wing so high?
> 
> and why no skirts?
> 
> -just curious


I keep telling you that you wouldn't look good in a skirt.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pmachan said:


> Higher the better, you want to have it in clean air.
> 
> Skirts/tunnels and diffusers are cool, but make the car just such a pain to maintenance between sessions, you really have to do it correctly to get a benefit as well, and its not easy to get it right.
> A good wing, with a complementing front splitter is enough for the average GT car.


I can see how that foil would be in cleaner air, but wouldn't you want to take advantage of the higher pressure about 1/2-2/3 lower (rough areo guess)?
I am totally not trying to argue - you have a racecar - I don't.
Nor do I really want to derail this fine thread


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I keep telling you that you wouldn't look good in a skirt.


turns out, you were right


----------



## combatwombat1 (Mar 25, 2012)

2012 SB66c

Fox Float 32 150
Cane creek 40
Full Shimano XT crankset 
Shimano XT 785M brakes
Shwalbe Hans Dampf(F)/Nobby Nic(R)
RaceFace SixC handle bars
Thomson Seat post
WTB Yeti Saddle
DT Swiss x1600 wheels


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> I can see how that foil would be in cleaner air, but wouldn't you want to take advantage of the higher pressure about 1/2-2/3 lower (rough areo guess)?
> I am totally not trying to argue - you have a racecar - I don't.
> Nor do I really want to derail this fine thread


If its to low the air flow is turbulent and inconsistent. Thus making the amount of downforce inconsistent. That's not good. Also having it high creates more leverage over the rear end.


----------



## pmachan (Feb 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If its to low the air flow is turbulent and inconsistent. Thus making the amount of downforce inconsistent. That's not good. Also having it high creates more leverage over the rear end.


Right!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta pick the reflectors off that yeti. Sweet bike though!
Race car=done


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just cleaned up and dialed in for the start of the 2013 oregon enduro series


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

My 08 Norco Sixtwo. Not the newest fanciest thing out there but it gets the job done:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

highdelll said:


> turns out, you were right


hey now, don't sell yourself short!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> hey now, don't sell yourself short!


He doesn't sell himself anymore. He stopped that when he stopped wearing skirts. :lol:


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

ehigh said:


> Gotta pick the reflectors off that yeti. Sweet bike though!
> Race car=done


What he said the reflectors.....you see them lying on the trail all the time...usually buy a good rock step.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Tikiguy said:


> What he said the reflectors.....you see them lying on the trail all the time...usually buy a good rock step.


no reflectors on there, if you look close the pedals have been swapped.


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

New HD owner, came from a 2011 yeti 575, only have 2 rides on it so far but damn the pedaling of the dw link compared to the single pivot :eekster:

I got the standard xt build kit but swapped some stuff. Added a reverb, went with ardent tires over the stock specialized, thomson stem, and went 1x10 raceface chainring with just a bash for the time being until the mrp guide from ibis comes in. Have to say I didnt drop the chain once but I wasnt riding on an extreme rocky trail.

weighed in with pedals at 28.5lbs

just a parking lot pic from after the ride for now...

IMG_1289 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr


----------



## combatwombat1 (Mar 25, 2012)

b-kul said:


> no reflectors on there, if you look close the pedals have been swapped.


This is true, the first pictures were just taken as I got it in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## ben_san (Jun 23, 2008)

*Blur LTC*

Never thought I'd end up on a carbon frame but so far I'm loving it... Large Blur LTC with a 1 degree Works headset and 160mm Van to slack things out.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*2013 S-Works Enduro Carbon 26er*

Just came off a 2013 29er Stumpy Expert Carbon, tried it for almost a year but 29ers just aren't for me. Will take the maiden ride tomorrow, but all signs are pointing to pure bliss back on a 26er. At 27.25lbs for a large frame fully set up and ready to ride including pedals, bottle cage, Command Post Blacklite, and Garmin Edge 500 I saved a half pound compared to my 29er and this one's got a Fox 34 and 6.5 inches of travel.


----------



## dirtdestroyer (Apr 3, 2013)

here is the new uzzi, 2013 just got it this week, i will get some better pictures soon, but for now this is the best one, its hard to get the color, its so much more fluorescent in real life, which is what everybody says when they post a flo yellow picture and i always ignored that when i saw a post like that but when you see it in real life... WOW! it is sick!


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

dirtdestroyer said:


> View attachment 802126
> 
> 
> uzzi, 2013


skateboards in the background, and I gotta say it's almost refreshing to see someone running two rings up front these days


----------



## scottbrixie (Feb 12, 2012)

Not a 'new' bike but just upgraded. Picked up a set of Spank Race28's at the Sea Otter. And just got an XX1 hub adapter from Spank...Thanks Mike!!. 

Santa Cruz Butcher-large
Spank Race28 wheels w/XX1 rear
North Shore Billet front ring-32 tooth
E13 guide
Marzocchi Micro Air Ti-160
X-Fusion HLR air rear shock
Shimano XT brakes- 180mm front and rear
Reverb post
Spank Spike Bearclaw bars
Chromag saddle


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I just picked up a 2004 Heckler frame for a good price...finished it up last night.

2004 Santa Cruz Heckler
150mm RockShox Revelation Team Dual Air Black Box fork
Mavic Crossmax XL Wheels and Hubs
Specialized Purgatory 2.4 front Captain 2.2 rear tubeless
Raceface bottom bracket and cranks
Fox RP23 shock
740mm BooBars
60mm FSA Stem
Cane Creek Headset
SRAM x9 shifters and derailleurs
Avid Juicy 7 Brakes
Jagwire cables

I stripped it all the way down, new bearings throughout.



























I see why the Hecklers have such a loyal following...This bike is a beast.


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Just came off a 2013 29er Stumpy Expert Carbon, tried it for almost a year but 29ers just aren't for me. Will take the maiden ride tomorrow, but all signs are pointing to pure bliss back on a 26er. At 27.25lbs for a large frame fully set up and ready to ride including pedals, bottle cage, Command Post Blacklite, and Garmin Edge 500 I saved a half pound compared to my 29er and this one's got a Fox 34 and 6.5 inches of travel.


Nice build and extra points for color matching your Jeep.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> New HD owner, came from a 2011 yeti 575, only have 2 rides on it so far but damn the pedaling of the dw link compared to the single pivot :eekster:
> 
> I got the standard xt build kit but swapped some stuff. Added a reverb, went with ardent tires over the stock specialized, thomson stem, and went 1x10 raceface chainring with just a bash for the time being until the mrp guide from ibis comes in. Have to say I didnt drop the chain once but I wasnt riding on an extreme rocky trail.
> 
> ...


Tribe traitor!!  j/k

Nice ride!


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

LCW said:


> Tribe traitor!!  j/k
> 
> Nice ride!


I know im a traitor. Thanks on the compliment, the mojo hd is a sick ass bike. Wish I had more time to ride it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Push'd Nomad*


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

super sweet


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

saturnine said:


> super sweet


bruins!!! :ciappa:


----------



## maw77712 (May 23, 2013)

*2013 Felt Compulsion LT50*

2013 Felt Compulsion LT 50 All Mountain

* Frame Size & Color: 17.5 / Black
* Fork: Rock Shox Domain R - 160 mm Travel
* Rear Shock Rock Shox Monrach R - 160mm Travel
* Brakes: Avid Elixer 1
* Cranks: SRAM X5
* Chain Guide MRP 2x
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X-5 10 Speed low clamp
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9, Type 2 Clutch Med Cage10 Speed 
* Pedals: Straitline AMP
* Stem: Felt MTB All mountain stem 3D-forged design: 4-boltsplit handlebar clamp
* Handlebar: Easton Havoc 760 mm
* Seatpost: DNM dropper
* Saddle: Felt All mountain design low profile saddle w/ satin steel rails
* Headset:Semi Integrated 1-1/8"/1.5" Aheadset for tapered Head tube: Cane Creek sealed cartridge bearing, w/ Carbon top cap, custom curved 1 x 15mm + 2 x 5mm straight washers
* Grips:Felt ODI Ruffian with Blue anodized lock rings
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Mudy Mary 2.5
* Front Rim: Spank Spike Race 28 EVO - Blue
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 EVO Blue/ 20 mm Maxle Light
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35
* Rear Rim: Spank Spike Race 28 EVO - Blue
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 EVO Blue 12 x 142mm QR
* Weight 33 LBS


----------



## MTB 575 (May 26, 2013)

*yeti-575 2008*



















Heyall!
Just joined and just got used yeti-575 2008

Yeti 575, with full Chris King components and Shimano XT drivetrain, FSA and no tubes rims.

Frame: 2008 Yeti 575 with carbon rear triangle.

Front and rear suspension: Fox Float RLC with 140mm of travel front and Fox RP23 adjustable rear shock.

Brake: Magura Marta SL hydraulic disc brake with carbon brake lever

Wheelset: Chris King hub (anodized red) with No Tubes ZTR355 rims with matching anaodized red eyelet.

Tires: Front-(New) Maxxis Ardent 2.25 and WTB Weirwolff 2.1 on Rear

Headset: Chris King threadless (anozied red)

Crank: FSA Vdrive

Handlebar: Monkey Bar EA-70

Skewer: HOPE CNC (anodized red)

Front and rear deraileur: Shimano XT with LX shifter (i like the index finger shifting)

Seatpost and stem: Thompson Elite

Saddle: Fi'zik Rodine with Wingflex technology

computer, shows just 171 miles


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nice rig man! Welcome to the Tribe


----------



## MTB 575 (May 26, 2013)

LCW said:


> Nice rig man! Welcome to the Tribe


:thumbsup:thanks 
I'm Glad to join!

I'm looking to join a riding grop in metro Detroit area, any recommendations?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

It's been 2 yrs since I've lived there. I know there was group rides I think Tuesdays at Lakeshore park in Novi. You could look up mmba.org too - there's a good message board there.


----------



## MTB 575 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

2012 avanti torrent, tricked out


----------



## TheVeganFreak (May 28, 2013)

Frame Size & Color: 2012 Polygon TX 3.0 White/Black/Red
Fork: Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti 150mm
Rear shock: Fox RP23
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Cranks: Shimano SLX AM crankset 38 -24T
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX Shadow Plus
Pedals: Nukeproof Proton with 10mm grub screws
Stem: Kore Cubix 50mm
Handlebar: Kore Mega 740mm, 35mm rise
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb
Saddle:Fizik Gobi XM with K:ium rails 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Hollowtech II
Cassette: Shimano SLX
Headset: FSA Gravity SX pro
Grips: Answer Fall Line DH
Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5
Front Rim: Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.4 (soon to be changed to a High Roller II)
Front/ Rear wheel: Shimano MT68 Wheelset
Weight: 16kg

Btw the bike behind it is a 2012 Polygon FR 2.0


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

that polygon look really nice, but 16 kg or 35lbs is so heavy. how does it ride?


----------



## TheVeganFreak (May 28, 2013)

Yep, it's pretty heavy due to the SLX components, Marzocchi fork, wheels and DH casing tyres. Doesn't really bother me because I consider it acceptable, and it rides awesome.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

I dig how low the linkage and shock is buried in there!


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

Just took delivery of an apple green 2014 Orange Alpine 160 frame. I'm a very happy bunny!!!
Building it up this weekend and I've taken next week off to give it a good hammering


----------



## clouder (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's my updated heckler 2011. Since the last photo in Aug 2012, I ditched the RC4, traded it for kashima rp23 and did a volume reduction mod, the ride is soooo much smoother now. RC4's compression felt like it's overdamped for heckler in trail/all-mountain riding mode. 

Dropped the rockshox Domain to 160mm by adding a nylon spacer, chopped a Boxxer soft spring to fit in. Then drilled out the compression chamber holes for faster flow (less damping), tried using lower weight oils before that but ended up the rebound was way too fast. Btw, i'm 180lbs (80kg) and no no to any jumps/drop-offs higher than 1.5 ft, in case you're wondering.

Made some "carbon fiber" fenders which were basically cutouts from plastic folders and layered with a flat sheet of carbon fiber pattern sticker.

This might sound weird, but i switched to racket wrap grips and find them to be much more comfortable on vibration damping. 8 rides so far and no sign of fraying yet.

But the best mod i love was the sexy surfer lady sticker i put on the downtube.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

clouder said:


> But the best mod i love was the sexy surfer lady sticker i put on the downtube.


Nice bike, but you can't tell us about the surfer lady and then no pic...


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Jet Fuel said:


> Nice bike, but you can't tell us about the surfer lady and then no pic...


2x, what's up with that?


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Trek Fuel EX6


----------



## MercerClub (Aug 10, 2012)

take those dang reflectors off!


----------



## dNde (May 31, 2013)

Here is my MTBeast!!! next day i will learn haw to load photos
* Frame Size & Color: GIANT TRANCE X2-S Size-grey and red
* Fork:fox float 120
* Brakes:avid juice5 :nono:
* Cranks:fsa comet:nono:
* Front Derailleur:shimano xt
* Rear Derailleur:shimano xt
* Pedals:crank brothers candy 3 Eurobike2012 edition:thumbsup:
* Stem:giant*
* Handlebar:EASTON HEAVEN CARBON LOW RISE:thumbsup:
* Seatpost:GIANT*
* Saddle:Selle italia slr
* Bottom Bracket:shimano
* Cassette:shimano slx
* Headset:fsa
* Grips:ESI
* Front Tire:KENDA NAVEGAL 2.1 ust
* Front Rim:MAVIC CROSSMAX
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:HUTCHINSON TORO HARDSKIN 2.1:thumbsup:
* Rear Rim:MAVIC CROSSMAX
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight:12,10KG


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

MercerClub said:


> take those dang reflectors off!


Haha! First thing I did when I got home. This was the ride home from picking it up.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

MercerClub said:


> take those dang reflectors off!


You want him to get killed or something?

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

bplaizier said:


> You want him to get killed or something?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


Funny you say that cause my wife joked about something similar.


----------



## clouder (Feb 3, 2011)

sorry guys, here's the "sexy surfer lady" sticker update.


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

My v2 Spitfire:


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

My beautiful wife's bike. 2012 trance x2 with a few mods
x7 shifters and x9 rear mech, 42 tooth ring replaced with light bash, stans flow EX on hope pro II ( not evo's cause they're **** ) with double butted spokes and brass nipples, maxxis ignitor 2.35 f&r, reverb 100mm, eason haven 711 bars and 70mm stem, Fox 32 talas rlc fit 150 forks.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

whats wrong with evos?


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

axle is too big in the rear hub making the bearings really quite small. They die really quickly. the older non evo Pro II has smaller axle/bigger bearings blah blah


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Some updates... When it becomes available I really want to try a new Rockshox Pike on this bike.


----------



## aizen (Feb 6, 2011)

Is that a new graphic scheme for 2013?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

aizen said:


> Is that a new graphic scheme for 2013?


Mine? That's a custom build on a 2011 frame. Bought it new as a complete a couple years ago. I've been riding it for awhile now and upgrading parts. There's not much stock on it anymore except the suspension.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

shmoodiver said:


> axle is too big in the rear hub making the bearings really quite small. They die really quickly. the older non evo Pro II has smaller axle/bigger bearings blah blah


BTW: Those are Arch EX, not Flows


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

ooops, my bad  my bike has flows


----------



## theraggyone (Jun 3, 2013)

My banshee spitfire v2 .finished building it two days ago


----------



## raph11 (Jan 21, 2013)

spitfire looks fun ! almost look like a slopestyle frame

here is my just finished build:


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Some updates... When it becomes available I really want to try a new Rockshox Pike on this bike.
> 
> View attachment 805014
> View attachment 805015
> ...


I too am considering the Pike on my Pivot. Have you run the math? does it all look like it will work geo and measurement wise?


----------



## roll2hop (Jun 5, 2013)

*My SC Blur LTc*

Hi all, new member..looking forward to learn and share with everyone. My current do-it-all (or most) setup - SC Blur LTc, Easton Haven bar (711mm), Easton Haven stem (70mm), KS Lev dropper post (150mm), Fox RP23 rear, RS Revelation 120/150 front, XTR/XT group (2x10) and wheels (trail), Maxxis 2.5/Specialized 2.3(current & tubeless), Canfield Crampon flats.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

robncircus said:


> I too am considering the Pike on my Pivot. Have you run the math? does it all look like it will work geo and measurement wise?


Not yet, but they'll have a 150mm version so it should work out OK geo-wise. A few mm here or there shouldn't throw it off too much.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

roll2hop said:


> Hi all, new member..looking forward to learn and share with everyone. My current do-it-all (or most) setup - SC Blur LTc, Easton Haven bar (711mm), Easton Haven stem (70mm), KS Lev dropper post (150mm), Fox RP23 rear, RS Revelation 120/150 front, XTR/XT group (2x10) and wheels (trail), Maxxis 2.5/Specialized 2.3(current & tubeless), Canfield Crampon flats.
> 
> View attachment 806060


Nice ride! We have just about the same bike and kit. How do you like the Rev Dual Position?

Here's mine:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

New saddle and fixed the Joplin thank to CB´s great Customer service.




























Also bought a black one:










But I'm sticking with the white one i guess...


----------



## ridinHigh (Jan 12, 2012)

*old reliable. mess of cables. Fuk it*


----------



## roll2hop (Jun 5, 2013)

Thx, yours is a fine machine there too!

The Rev Dual is crazy kind to me, luckily I only had one fork upgrade since going from Fox 120RL on a former Stumpy FSR. By chance I bought it on clearance to replace the Fox for more travel on the Stumpy. Messed with the pressure and rebound only a few times and it is very accommodating. Carrying over to the Blur (straight 1-1/8" to taper adapter), every ride still feels awesome, perfect trail and lift sessions, takes rough sections and 4-5' drops with joy it seems. Almost 2 years and it continues to instill confidence while performing so well. The travel adjust I simply can't do without (like a dropper). Simply said, I really enjoy the Rev, would be highly confused the day when I would have to replace it, until then...

I hope yours is performing well for you.



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Nice ride! We have just about the same bike and kit. How do you like the Rev Dual Position?
> 
> Here's mine:


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Has yet to be ridden on any trail... just has several day's worth of parking lot riding haha.









Feels pretty stiff on sidewalk drops HAHA. it's my first air fork so it'll take quite a while before i get to dial it in. Any tips on how to set the Marz CR?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ive found rebound is silly fast on new 55's. had to turn mine nearly all the way down so it didn't bounce me off the trail and i am a light weight.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

b-kul said:


> ive found rebound is silly fast on new 55's. had to turn mine nearly all the way down so it didn't bounce me off the trail and i am a light weight.


Marzocchi use rubbish cheap oil in their forks, change the oil in both legs for something name brand (doesn't have to be expensive, just go to a moto shop and ask for fork oil) and it will improve immediately. My RC3ti was a victim of this.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

I agree that Marzocchi uses cheap oil in their forks. I have always had good luck with Maxima fork oils. You can get it from any motorcycle shop and comes in 32oz bottles so you'll have some for a few oil changes. Also remember that Marzocchi uses 7.5wt oil in their fork, and if want to slow down the rebound try a 10wt this will also increase your compression

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Will try to get it dialed first  If I can't live with how fast the rebound is then I'll try the Maxima fork oil. Thanks for the suggestions. So far I set the rebound to 3/4ths to the slow side and I haven't had any problems with the rebound speed - at least in my parking lot tests (and I've ridden it a couple of times around the neighborhood - including the usual 'trail features' around there haha). Still need to get it on a proper trail tho - hoping for better weather tomorrow.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

eurospek said:


> Here's what I have set up my brother with as his first bike and he's been rocking the hell out of it


In action.


----------



## thedo32 (Feb 14, 2012)

*banshee rune v.1 2011*
















​
Frame Size/Color: 15.5 (S)/Black and Polished
* Fork: Rock Shox Sektor Solo Air 150 mm
* Brakes: Shimano BR M575
* Cranks: Raceface Atlas AM
* Front Derailleur: Blackspire Single Chainring, with MRP Lopes Chainguide
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-7, 9 Speed
* Shifter/Brake Lever: SRAM X-7/Shimano BR M575 with Hope matchmaker
* Pedals: Wellgo
* Stem: Giant Connect 70mm
* Handlebar: Chromag Fubar OS, 730mm
* Seatpost: Giant Connect 40mm (cut to 35 mm)
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Headset:Cane Creek 40 Series
* Grips:ODI-SDG Hans Solo lock-on, with Hope alloy Bar-end
* Front Tire:Kenda Excavator Stick-E 26x2.35 wired bead
* Front Rim: Vuelta Typhoon, 32 hole w/ single eyelets
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II Evo, Thruaxle 20mm
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2.25 folding bead
* Rear Rim: Vuelta Typhoon, 32 hole w/ single eyelets
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro II Evo with Hallo quick release lever
* Weight 30 LBS


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

What did you do for your bottle cage mount? I've got an SS, and I'd like to head out without a pack sometimes...
thanks


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Have you ridden that bottle like that yet? Looks like and auto-d#*@$er!


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

suspman said:


> Have you ridden that bottle like that yet? Looks like and auto-d#*@$er!


That was a pretty common design not too long ago. I don't think anyone ever died from it.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes, but they were lower, look how the fork cycles it looks like it will interfere. A la spritzer!


----------



## Kim1 (Apr 17, 2013)

My upgraded Lapierre Zesty 514
Love the bike!


----------



## thedo32 (Feb 14, 2012)

roxtar said:


> That was a pretty common design not too long ago. I don't think anyone ever died from it.





suspman said:


> Yes, but they were lower, look how the fork cycles it looks like it will interfere. A la spritzer!


it will never interfere..except if you have an x-tra long water tube..


----------



## thedo32 (Feb 14, 2012)

roxtar said:


> That was a pretty common design not too long ago. I don't think anyone ever died from it.





colin1 said:


> What did you do for your bottle cage mount? I've got an SS, and I'd like to head out without a pack sometimes...
> thanks


i mounted the bottle cage with some large cable ties...

i know that downtube is for rd cable line...but since i i have single chainring in this bike there are no problem at all..


----------



## skywalker268 (Jul 28, 2007)

Here's my 2012 jekyll carbon. Bought it as a frame, built it up with my own components. Had a lefty on it for a little while, just got the fox fork on it yesterday. Apologies for the crummy cell phone picture.









* Frame Size & Color: 2012 Cannodale Jekyll Carbon, Large
* Fork: 2014 Fox 34 Float CTD 160mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks: SRAM x7 BB30
* Front Derailleur: SRAM x7 Direct Mount
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow+
* Shifters: Shimano XT i-spec
* Pedals: Shimano XT Trail
* Stem: PRO 90mm 6 Degree
* Handlebar: Spank oozy Limited 700mm
* Seatpost: Specialized Command Post Blacklite
* Saddle: WTB Speed V Gel
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM BB30 Steel Bearing
* Cassette: Shimano 11-36 10sp
* Headset: C'dale Headshok to tapered reducer kit w/Cane Creek 110
* Grips: Cannondale Locking
* Front Tire: Spec. S-works purgatory (soon to be changed) 26x2.2
* Front Rim: Stans Arch EX
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT 350, 15mm thru axle
* Rear Tire: Spec. S-works purgatory (soon to be changed) 26x2.2
* Rear Rim: Stan's Arch EX
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO 142x12
* Weight: 29.4 lbs


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*My new SB66a*

New to the Yeti family 








I need to get a slightly shorter stem with the longer TT, but she is riding like a dream.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

That's a nice yeti. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bert vega (Jun 18, 2013)

Here is mine. Got it 3 weeks ago. This is my first and only bike for now.


----------



## LRod1018 (Jun 18, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: Schwinn Rocket Comp - Red - Large
* Fork: Manitou Minute Pro 140mm
* Brakes: Hayes MX2
* Cranks: Shimano XT 2x10
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Pedals: SunRingle Zuzu
* Stem: Azonic Barretta 
* Handlebar: Answer ProTaper 720 AM
* Seatpost: Stock
* Saddle: SDG BelAir 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano 68mm
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: FPD 
* Grips: ODI TLD Lockon
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic - 20mm thru axle
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Azonic - 10mm
* Weight: 33 lbs.


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

2013 GT Force LE


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

*2006 Santa Cruz Heckler*

I keep waiting for this thing to crack, but it's still a solid all-around bike!


----------



## Fachiro1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Path El Ciclon

Got a new wheelset, Zee 135x10 thrubolt on the rear........Mavic EN521's budget but hoping they will be beefy and strong!


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*My 2005 Giant Reign...*


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

Just built up this 2010 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp frame with a 140mm Rockshox Pike fork from a Pitch Pro and an X7/X9 drivetrain. Turned out pretty damn nice.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

bulletboy said:


>


Giant indeed  how tall are you?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

tangaroo said:


> New to the Yeti family
> View attachment 808723
> 
> 
> I need to get a slightly shorter stem with the longer TT, but she is riding like a dream.


Love the lime green! Welcome to the tribe


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

2012 Chilcotin with my dream build.


----------



## jwillsaylor (Jan 18, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Kona Process DL 18" (medium) Silver Anodized
* Fork: Rockshox Lyrik RC2L 130-160mm tapered steerer
* Rear Shock: Rock Shox Monarch Plus with 3 compression settings
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks: Race Face Chester with Renthal 34t chainring
* Front: Derailleur: Gamut chain guide
* Rear: Derailleur: Shimano XT mid cage RD+
* Pedals: Spank Spike
* Stem: Straitline 50mm
* Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar 5mm rise
* Seatpost: Race Face
* Saddle: WTB 
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face BB92 Press fit
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34
* Headset: Cane Creek 40
* Grips: Rental lock on medium softness
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 26x2.35
* Front Rim: Spank Tweet Tweet 28
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano Zee 20mm
* Rear Tire: Same as front
* Rear Rim: Same as front
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano Zee 12mm x 142mm through axle 
* Weight: 31.4 lbs.


----------



## andreserpa (Aug 10, 2009)

*Scott Genius LT 20 Custom*





















Frame Size & Color:

* Fork:Fox 36 TALAS 180 FIT RC2 
* Brakes:Avid Elixir CR
* Cranks:Truvativ Noir
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
* Pedals:CrankBrothers Candy Full Titanium
* Stem:Easton Haven 60mm
* Handlebar: CrankBrothers Cobalt 11
* Seatpost: KS Lev dropper post
* Saddle: Ritchey WCS Carbon
* Bottom Bracket: Sram BB92
* Cassette:Shimano XTR 11-32
* Headset: Syncros integrated
* Grips: T3 Lock-on
* Front Tire:Continental Mountain King II 2.4"
* Front Rim: Stan's Arch EX
* Front Hub/SkewerT Swiss 240
* Rear Tire:Continental Mountain King II 2.4"
* Rear Rim:Stan's Crest
* Rear Hub/Skewer Industry nine/DT Swiss X-12
* Weight 12.7 Kg

Full titanium Hardware
PowerCordz cables
New upgrade coming with XX and X0 transmission!


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

jwillsaylor said:


> * frame size & color: 18" (medium) silver anodized


that kona... What. A. Beauty.


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

Now that's sweet! The brown saddle really works.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Update:

From all coil to all air. Still getting used to it after 2 years being on coils.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Dat fork


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

*RAW and RED*

Two months in the making; definitely worth the wait! Suspension is hell of a lot more active than my Yeti ASR-5; love it! Feels completely solid and floats over the gnarly stuff.

Knolly Endorphin
Color: RAW

XT groupset: 
2x10: cranks (170mm), cassette and chain. 
rotors: front; 180 ice tech, rear; 160 ice tech. 
brakes, shifters (i-spec b-type)
derailleurs: front, back shadow plus (clutch)

fork: fox 34 ctd @ 150mm

shock: fox ctd

headset: chris king inset 7 (red)

bottom bracket: chris king (red)

seatpost qr clamp: chromag (red)

handlebars: raceface next carbon (red)

stem: raceface turbine (70mm)

seatpost: raceface turbine

pedals: spank spike. crank brothers mallet 3 when i want to go clipless (not shown)

grips: odi lock-on vans waffle

chain stain protection: lizard skins (size: jumbo)

wheelset: dt swiss x1600 wrapped with schwalbe nobby nic (front 2.25), racing ralph (rear 2.25) [donar from the yeti]

saddle: wtb rocket v (donar from the yeti)

weight: 28.24lbs or 12.8kg

future upgrades: chris king hubs (red of course) to flow ex hoops. saddle: we'll see?


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

andreserpa said:


> View attachment 810869
> View attachment 810870
> View attachment 810871
> 
> ...


I love this bike, I have a 2012 Carbon and it has been the best all around bike I have owed. Pedals like a hard tail in lockout mode and bombs almost as good as my DH ride. Couldn't ask for a better bike. Unfortunately, mine is 100% stock.

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

RyeBokeh said:


> Two months in the making; definitely worth the wait! Suspension is hell of a lot more active than my Yeti ASR-5; love it! Feels completely solid and floats over the gnarly stuff.
> 
> Knolly Endorphin
> Color: RAW
> ...


Gorgeous bike!

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## andreserpa (Aug 10, 2009)

It's Definitely a great allrounder and it was fun but expensive doing this bike!
really climbs like an xc bike and it's great on the downhills! thx


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

ricky916 said:


> Gorgeous bike!
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


Many thanks! Much appreciated! My first custom build and couldn't be happier.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice, didnt over do the red. i think with red hubs it will look killer.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Intense SS1 in raw
Lyrik 160 Solo Air w/ DH damper
Elka w/ Ti coil
Sunline 50mm stem and 745 bar
X.9 triggers + SLX Shadow+ RD (9 speed config)
SLX crank 22/36 w/ Dark Cycles bash
Dark Cycles Arachnid pedals
trail wheels: Hope + Flows + 185/160mm rotors
heavy wheels: DT 440 + 823s + 203mm rotors


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

b-kul said:


> very nice, didnt over do the red. i think with red hubs it will look killer.


Thanks! I was afraid of going a little overboard with the red when visualizing it all in my head, before the build; glad it didn't. Red Kings with red nipples would finish it off, then that's it. To be continued...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah i think you did it up perfect. some people go crazy, red bolts everywhere, red stem, red post, etc. you have some bling but kept it subtle, not to mention that frame, drool.


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Large Intense Tracer 275
* Fork: Fox Float 34 150 650b
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5(hope to change soon)
* Cranks: Shimano Deore w/ wolf tooth components ring
* Front Derailleur: none
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano slx shadow plus
* Pedals: Canfield Crampon ultimate 
* Stem: Truvativ AKA
* Handlebar: Thomson AM Carbon
* Seatpost: Easton ea70
* Saddle: WTB Vigo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimanon slx
* Headset: Chris Creek
* Grips: Lizard Skins Peaty
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35
* Front Rim: WTB i23 tcs
* Front Hub/Skewer: shimano slx
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Hans dampf 2.35
* Rear Rim: WTB i23 tcs 
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano slx
* Weight: 28.5lbs guess


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: GT idrive 5 2007 (with the strong updated dog bone)
* Fork: 2012 Manitou Minute 130mm (was in a pinch when I bought this and have no regrets its solid)
* Brakes: BB7, SD7 levers , organic pads, G3 185/160
* Cranks: SLX w/BBG bash
* Front Derailleur: SLX
* Rear Derailleur:XTR RR
* Pedals:XT Trail
* Stem:Kona Jerk DH
* Handlebar:Answer AM 720
* Seatpost: GT
* Saddle: forte pro MX 
* Bottom Bracket:SLX
* Cassette:11-34 SLX
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips:ODI Rouge
* Front Tire:WTB Weirwolf 2.3 TCS
* Front Rim: Easton Havoc AM
* Front Hub/Skewer:Easton
* Rear Tire:specy ground control 2.3
* Rear Rim:Easton Havoc AM
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Easton
* Weight: no idea 

Deciding on brakes right now, Deore m596 or SLX m666, either is a step up from the bb7s (which have no problem stopping me whatsoever just want better modulation.
And looking for a new shock (current is bar 2.1 low end but haven't bottomed out yet and its decent)if anyone has a 7.5x2 PM me!!!
Other then that not changing anything besides that, maybe a fork with a 20mm axle if I find a good price on one.
Getting a new rig once winter comes around, still undecided, top of list is a Yeti 575, Yeti SB66, 2014 GT Force carbon, Ibis mojo SL(R),Salsa Horsetheif. But still looking dont want to go over $5k ideally.
My GT is super reliable though, no creaks, cracks, noises , solid bike that has handled anything I've put it through.



Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

how do you like the ww? quick rolling? good cornering? thinking of trying one.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nicolai Helius AC Pinion. Still waiting for frame decals, pedals and the top half of the headset to match the bottom.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

b-kul said:


> how do you like the ww? quick rolling? good cornering? thinking of trying one.


It's a solid tire, the TCS version is heavy, but not too bad. It's a great front tire, grips great in turns and rocks/roots. I tried it on the back and did not like it, it seemed it had a good amount of rolling resistance. The ground control tire rolls great in the rear and has great traction on climbs combined with the idrive it's a goat.
If you have any good tires I'd be down to possibly trade, this tire was on the back for a few miles before going back to the front so it's still in amazing shape.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

2012 Santa Cruz Heckler----to be used for trail and light AM riding




So far feels good but a little quick compared to the slack feeling of the Canfield


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

2008 xam
marz 55
sun charger pro
1x9, e13 33t, trs+, xt stuff
xt brakes
sunline v1 711mm bar
thin sram grip/ thick specialized grip (thick grip on right because i have a busted knuckle and the thick grip lets me hold the bars better)

will get the new 30t raceface ring and amy or trail x sometime, probably also getting a 150 rev or similar with offset hardware to get the ha right

~31 pounds currently


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^lol, not amy, mrp amt.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

b-kul said:


> probably also getting a 150 rev or similar with offset hardware to get the ha right


Having had a 55 and two set of Revs, you will kick yourself forever if you do that.

Truthfact.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

im just not big enough to need what the 55 offers


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

crank1979 said:


> Nicolai Helius AC Pinion. Still waiting for frame decals,


FWIW: I dig it without decals; that that color green is a very bold look. Very powerful


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

BCBlur said:


> View attachment 811566
> 
> 
> Intense SS1


Nice to see another one:


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

jwillsaylor said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Kona Process DL 18" (medium) Silver Anodized
> * Fork: Rockshox Lyrik RC2L 130-160mm tapered steerer
> * Rear Shock: Rock Shox Monarch Plus with 3 compression settings
> * Brakes: Shimano XT
> ...


That's a sweet bike! Did you by the bike, then swap out all the parts? I'm thinking about doing that, but it might get costly.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

colin1 said:


> FWIW: I dig it without decals; that that color green is a very bold look. Very powerful


Thanks. I was actually hoping it would be a bit brighter, more of a lime green. But it looks better the more I see it.


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

Love this thing.
A bit of making around with suspension set up, but now is amazing.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Burra said:


> Love this thing.
> A bit of making around with suspension set up, but now is amazing.


It was very close for me between the sb66, ibis slr and the 5.7.
I picked the 5.7 but every time I see a badazz sb66 I regret it a bit


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Got the decals on.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for Nicolais. Sweet build! Love the shade of green. How's the gearbox treating you? Around how much does it weigh?


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

crank1979 said:


> Got the decals on.


Looks good - better than I thought - I think you made the right choice.
I'm curious about this bike, too - I hadn't noticed that chain device in the front before...


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice nicolai, can you give any impressions of the bike vs. traditional shifting bikes?


----------



## Ominous (Jun 13, 2007)

*My '12 trek slash 8*









Mostly stock except for the tubeless HR 2's
Answer cockpit
Chromag saddle
Maybe soon to be pike and vivid, well see.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

mrniceguy42 said:


> Nice nicolai, can you give any impressions of the bike vs. traditional shifting bikes?


I have a little fine tuning to do with the cable tension, but initial impressions are excellent. The gearbox has to be the way forward for shifting I think.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

here's my latest whip....



total porno ride...


----------



## theraggyone (Jun 3, 2013)

Heres another of my banshee spitfire with the new wheels fitted .hope pro 2 evos with stans flow ex not tubeless yet as just waiting for the kit to arrive. love this bike



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

WarBoom said:


> It was very close for me between the sb66, ibis slr and the 5.7.
> I picked the 5.7 but every time I see a badazz sb66 I regret it a bit


out of those three, the ibis slr seems like an odd pick.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Santa Cruz Bronson demo ride*

Pretty sure this was the xtr setup which is right around 8 grand...


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

WillT19 said:


> Pretty sure this was the xtr setup which is right around 8 grand...


Allspeed demo?
Sick rig.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

qbert2000 said:


> out of those three, the ibis slr seems like an odd pick.


All 3 are 140-150mm bikes and while the slr is the steepest, it is just so damn good looking.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

mdg3d said:


> Allspeed demo?
> Sick rig.


Yes and yes


----------



## adrianzr (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is my new 160mm 26" HDR, AWESOME bike!!
36 fox float 160mm
Fox ctd shock
Xt crankset 2x10 38/24
Xt front and rear derraileur
CB mallet 3 pedals
CB iodine wheels
KS lev dropper post
Hans dampf tires
Xt brakes
60 stem ibis
740 handlebar ibis
Ibis seat
Odi grips


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

adrianzr said:


> KS lev dropper post


One mod I'd recommend to all Lev owners; that cable coming straight out of the handlebars is a problem waiting to happen. Adding a 90* cable end makes the cable route along the bars, safely out of the way. I used an old Avid Rollamajig but any of the old V-brake 90* cable ends will work. (I also saw a pretty cool flexible one on ebay)
I learned this the hard way (like I learn most things :madman by putting a much tighter 90* bend in that cable in a crash.


----------



## gossalex (Oct 1, 2008)

fuel ex 8 2011
-1 degree works components headset
70mm stem
740mm boobar
32t chainring
zee dear derailleur
hope pro2 on ztr crest


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

*My fun bike..!*

Put together for some fun off road night time trail use and some fast road use plus I love riding off road in the snow (when we get it).










The bike is a mixture of old school parts (mainly old Hope stuff) an old IGH and some modern stuff like the frame and forks. Overall the bike is fast on the road and interesting off road - I am at an age now where one too many visits to A&E has made me re-think my off road behaviour but the bike is a total blast to ride and stepping away from the bling, the bike does what is says on the can, should have been named Attitude not Altitude.

* Frame Size: ROCKY MOUNTAIN ALTITUDE 90 
* Fork: X-FUSION VENGEANCE 170 HLR
* Shock: FOX Float RP23
* Brakes: HOPE 203mm M6 & M4 - CERAMIC PADS
* Cranks: SHIMANO SLX
* Front Mech: SHIMANO DIRECT MOUNT
* Rear Mech: SHIMANO ALFINE 8speed
* Pedals: CRANK BRO ACID 3
* Stem: EASTON MTB Vice
* Handlebar: EASTON
* Seatpost: RACEFACE TURBINE
* Saddle: SELLE ITALIA
* Bottom Bracket: HOPE CERAMIC
* Headset: HOPE
* Front Tire: MAXXIS ADVANTAGE 2.40
* Front Rim: BRAVE DLUX 32mm
* Front Hub/Skewer: HOPE PRO II
* Rear Tire: MAXXIS ADVANATAGE 2.25
* Rear Rim: BRAVE DLUX 32mm
* Weight 36ibs (with two sets of lights and 8x Li-ion batteries) 
If I gave up the IGH and the lights & batteries, I could just about get this all down to 30ibs. Lights are by Troutie and TrailTech (about 5.5K in Lumens terms) and 8hrs burn time account for that extra weight.

Lighting is serious, I like to see what is what at night, which means everyone can see me - this is on full beam (obviously not my road riding mode).










That last reflective red marker is over 700mts away..


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

especialized enduro

29 XL vs 26 M


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

A little East Coast action here. Sinster gruitr less all mountain, more trail but it get's it done.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Dan0930 said:


> Sinster
> View attachment 815391


Do you know what's happening with Sinister these days? Their website looks like it hasn't been updated in over a year..


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

They are still around and doing cool stuff ....I see more updates from them on facebook



colin1 said:


> Do you know what's happening with Sinister these days? Their website looks like it hasn't been updated in over a year..


----------



## Aussie_Remedy (Mar 4, 2013)

rsullivan said:


> 2012 Santa Cruz Heckler----to be used for trail and light AM riding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Revelation fork??


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Hecklers are the perfect candidate for -degree headsets. Now that they have tapered headtubes, it's possible. Maybe the new 27.5 rig is better but mine (and friends) even with longer forks always felt too quick.


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Yes that's a 150mm XX Revelation. Had it in the spare parts bin... looking to put a 160mm fork on it soon.


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)




----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lovin the butcher 

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## roll2hop (Jun 5, 2013)

roxtar said:


> One mod I'd recommend to all Lev owners; that cable coming straight out of the handlebars is a problem waiting to happen.


Yesterday, I had a close encounter w/ branch almost pulled Lev cable right off the bar...thx for the tip.


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

*My do-it all bike.*

This is my 2007 Cannondale Prophet 3Z, the best bike I have ridden/owned. Good for XC terrain or more aggressive riding. Also, this bike was hand-built right here in the USA! Sweet bikes up here guys, I always enjoy looking at the pictures and posts on MTB. Have a good one, and God bless!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello,
Where was the frame and all the other parts made?
Thanks,
666 :cornut:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah, Hand Built or Hand Made?? They've changed that..........kinda lame play with words to me...........


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

You're right it say handmade in the USA, I believe my Fathers Trek mountain bike says ''handbuilt'' in the USA.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

What year was the frame made? I think they went rice and chop sticks in '09.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

lol @ Shawn

will post my new ride in a couple days.. Shawn will like this one

edit.. erm maybe i shouldnt post it here..i will get flamed 
wrong thread


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

skellz said:


> lol @ Shawn
> 
> will post my new ride in a couple days.. Shawn will like this one
> 
> ...


No, go ahead and post it. I'll go easy.


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

The bike is a 2007, so I am assuming around 06-07. Yes I think you are correct, 2009 was their last year making bikes in the USA. I better hold on to this one, soon it will be rare to find any mountain bikes made here.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Right on! A nice USA made C-dale.


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks buddy! To clarify I just googled when Cannondale shipped production over seas, and looks like it was the end of 2010.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it will be up to small builders:









I think this bike is so dope.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

@ Shawn...its a 9.5 
im in the wrong room


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What year was the frame made? I think they went rice and chop sticks in '09.


08 model year onwards, frames were PC white and easily distinguishable by normal welds vs the ground welds on US frames.

No other differences though, they even crack in the same places US ones do, good old Crackenfail 

PS, still miss my MX very much.


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

Now with a single ring.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Now with CCDB Air, Lyrik and Renthal bars... A mini DH rig I'll be grinding up climbs:


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Fix the Spade said:


> 08 model year onwards, frames were PC white and easily distinguishable by normal welds vs the ground welds on US frames.
> 
> No other differences though, they even crack in the same places US ones do, good old Crackenfail
> 
> PS, still miss my MX very much.


I have heard this before, however I own four Cannondales. Starting with my 1993 Delta V 700, 1998 Super V 700, 2013 Trail 29er, and the above pictured 2007 Prophet 3Z. All have been ridden hard and no signs of cracking or failing. I have ridden a lot of top end brand bikes and I always come back to Cannondale. My experience has been great and I will keep buying their products until I have reason not to.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

My hard tail is a 2007 Cannondale Caffeine frame that I used to build a decent all round trail xc bike. It was 'handmade' in my home state of PA. Bedford PA was where they made frames for the longest time. Its a nice deep blue w/black under color, red lettering and white outline around the lettering. So red, white, blue. My patriot trail killer.

It is the alternate 2007 Caffeine F3 color if anyone else has one. Only difference is mine doesn't have the F designation since it was bought as frame only. LOVE IT!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Jawkins20 said:


> I have heard this before, however I own four Cannondales.


I wouldn't take it too seriously, it's a long, long running joke. For the record I had a Prophet MX from 2006-January 2012, whilst it _did_ break I crashed it so many times in those six years it could never be called a weak frame.

I may have cried when I picked it up that cold snowy day and the seat tube wasn't attached to the bb anymore, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hell yeah ! NW CT !



colin1 said:


> I think it will be up to small builders:
> 
> View attachment 816799
> 
> ...


----------



## uthenger (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hello, I'm David from Romania*

Hello to everyone, This is my first post, so let me introduce myself. I am almost in the middle of the triple x, I am riding MTB's since 1993. The first one was a really bad quality steel bike (Concorde was the name on the frame - no connection to any known brand, with Tourney and no-name components, also sheet metal hubs). Then I had a Scott Creek, then a Trek 6500 for a long time (now is converted to singlespeed with 1.3" Continental slicks.

So this is my latest setup (purchased separately, no factory components at all, maybe the rear shock only):

2008 Kona Dawg Supreme Scandium frame in M size, with 5" travel
Fork: 2012 Fox Talas 32 RLC Factory series - OEM, so no Kashima coating with 150/120 mm travel, adjustable compression and rebound, lockout, lockout sensitivity settings.
Rear shock: Fox Float RP32, compression tune to high, rebound tune to medium (from factory), also has lockout (1,2,3 settings) and rebound adjustment knob.
Headset: Crank Brothers directset Sage C
FH: 36H XT
RH: Author 32H 4 bearings
Crank: Shimano XT
FD: Shimano XT
RD: Shimano XTR 9 speed (M970)
Shifters:Shimano XTR M970
Cassette: SRAM 990 9 speed Redwin
Chain: XTR/Dura Ace 9 speed with master link
Spokes: stainless DT
Front rim: SUNN Singletrack Pro Disc
Rear rim: Mavic SUP D521 (I have used in my the current bikes in the last 17 years, still holding fine, but I am thinking to retire it, I need some black colored, disc only rims in the back, also I am building myselfs the wheels since I was a kid)
Bottom bracket: Shimano XT
Front brake: 2010 Magura Louise BAT with green swissstop brakepads
Rear brake: 2013 Hope M4 Evo Tech Stealth with Goodridge hose
Stem: 2013 Nukeproof Zero 50mm
Handlebar: 2011 Nukeproof Warhead 780 mm wide
Seatpost: Kona 30 mm/350mm
Seatpost clap: Kona Scandium
Seat: Madison Flux
Grips: Bontrager


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Energetik said:


> My hard tail is a 2007 Cannondale Caffeine frame that I used to build a decent all round trail xc bike. It was 'handmade' in my home state of PA. Bedford PA was where they made frames for the longest time. Its a nice deep blue w/black under color, red lettering and white outline around the lettering. So red, white, blue. My patriot trail killer.
> 
> It is the alternate 2007 Caffeine F3 color if anyone else has one. Only difference is mine doesn't have the F designation since it was bought as frame only. LOVE IT!


Awesome man! Do you have any pictures of the patriot trail killer?


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Fix the Spade said:


> I wouldn't take it too seriously, it's a long, long running joke. For the record I had a Prophet MX from 2006-January 2012, whilst it _did_ break I crashed it so many times in those six years it could never be called a weak frame.
> 
> I may have cried when I picked it up that cold snowy day and the seat tube wasn't attached to the bb anymore, but don't tell anyone.


Haha cool man, I have heard great things about the Prophets.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Jawkins20 said:


> Awesome man! Do you have any pictures of the patriot trail killer?


NOTE: This bike is NOT an AM rig. Although I do ride it everywhere. The man asked so here it is...



Specs:

2007 Cannondale Caffeine sz 19"
Shimano M770 9 speed: Shifters, front/rear der, crankset.
SRAM 980 11-32 cassette w/ 971 chain
Shimano m535 brakes 160mm rotors XT lock on.
Fork is a Marzocchi 44 tst2 2009
Headset is a CC Double XXcII 1-1/2 to 1-1/8
Thomson stem
Raceface Deus XC bar,
FSA generic post with avenir generic saddle
Man eating bmx pedals,
Shimano 765 hubs laced to Dt Swiss xr 4.1d rims
wtb exiwolf tires 2.1 f/r

pic was taken at Green Lane Park, Green Lane, PA along the Blue trail.


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice bike Energetik, she looks like a faithful steed.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

uthenger said:


> View attachment 816976


That rear brake is hot. Makes me want to replace my old tech m4's.


----------



## uthenger (Jul 17, 2013)

*handbuilt, manufactured*



Jawkins20 said:


> You're right it say handmade in the USA, I believe my Fathers Trek mountain bike says ''handbuilt'' in the USA.


Yes, that is right, as seen on my Trek 6500 frame Handbuilt/Manufactured in the USA


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

uthenger said:


> Yes, that is right, as seen on my Trek 6500 frame Handbuilt/Manufactured in the USA
> 
> View attachment 817079
> View attachment 817080


Hey thanks I knew I saw it somewhere! haha


----------



## ATX_fix (Aug 6, 2012)

Trigger 29er 1. 
Added a few goodies- XO carbon crank w/34t bling ring, MRP am guide, Ultegra chain, enve carbon DH bars, Maxxis ikon 2.35, XT trail pedals, X9 rear mech and shifter(SRAM LOVE), ruffians... And a bell for those music blasting hikers


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> Crackenfail


I thought it was Cannonbroke.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I thought it was Cannonbroke.


Only in your head sir. Always wear a helmet.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

My Intense Uzzi 2013...
Just a simple photo shoot of my current setup as of 21 July 2013.

























































































































[video]http://instagram.com/p/cBSwnJkYwP/?fb_action_ids=10152384616544057&fb_action_types=instapp%3Atake&fb_ref=ogexp&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[404420923012658]&action_type_map=[%22instapp%3Atake%22]&action_ref_map=[%22ogexp%22]#[/video]


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sick bike.
I think RockShox is really blowing it in the graphics department lately. Not that my 2010 Lyrik looks all that good with the futuristic lines swirling around, but man the stuff now just looks so cheap; that block lettering and stuff..


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

colin1 said:


> Sick bike.
> I think RockShox is really blowing it in the graphics department lately. Not that my 2010 Lyrik looks all that good with the futuristic lines swirling around, but man the stuff now just looks so cheap; that block lettering and stuff..


They must have missed when Santa Cruz did the straight block letters on their frames and everyone baulked and they quit doing it... It always pays to keep aware of other companies marketing mistakes!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

vjrk77 said:


> My Intense Uzzi 2013...
> Just a simple photo shoot of my current setup as of 21 July 2013.


"simple" is one or two... :skep:


----------



## uthenger (Jul 17, 2013)

*graphics*



colin1 said:


> Sick bike.
> I think RockShox is really blowing it in the graphics department lately. Not that my 2010 Lyrik looks all that good with the futuristic lines swirling around, but man the stuff now just looks so cheap; that block lettering and stuff..


Nobody stops you sir, to put your desired graphic sticker on the shock, at least there is plenty of room where you can customize the look.
Best wishes.


----------



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice! Does that double barrel come stock?


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

vjrk77 said:


> My Intense Uzzi 2013...
> 
> View attachment 817785


:rockon: gorgeous bike man


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

whiterider said:


> Nice! Does that double barrel come stock?


Yup the option of having this frame with this shock is there.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

ricky916 said:


> :rockon: gorgeous bike man


Thanks!


----------



## barjanto (Dec 4, 2011)

*2013 Specialized Enduro Comp (Custom)*

Frame Size & Color: M & Gloss Red/Black
* Fork: FOX 34 Float CTD Evolution 26, 15mm thru-axle, 160mm
* Brakes: SRAM X0
* Cranks: SRAM X0
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X0
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 Type 2 10 Speed
* Pedals: Spank Spike Flat Pedals 2013
* Stem: stock
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon
* Seatpost: Reverb
* Saddle: Specialized Toupe Expert Ti 2014
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM PF30
* Cassette: SRAM X1080 (11-36)
* Headset: stock
* Grips: ODI / Troy Lee Designs Signature Series Lock-On 
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution Snake Skin 2.25 Tubeless Ready
* Front Rim: ZTR Arch EX 26"
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo Red / Blade Spoke / 15mm thru-axle
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution Snake Skin 2.25 Tubeless Ready
* Rear Rim: ZTR Arch EX 26"
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo Red / Blade Spoke / 142 x 12mm thru-axle
* Weight: 12.9 kg / 28.4 lbs


----------



## jari777 (Aug 7, 2011)

barjanto said:


> Frame Size & Color: M & Red
> * Fork: FOX 34 Float CTD Evolution 26, 15mm thru-axle, 160mm
> * Brakes: SRAM X0
> * Cranks: SRAM X0
> ...


give as more pic of this buauty )


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

barjanto said:


> Frame Size & Color: M & Gloss Red/Black
> * Fork: FOX 34 Float CTD Evolution 26, 15mm thru-axle, 160mm
> * Brakes: SRAM X0
> * Cranks: SRAM X0
> ...


sick build, that must be a ton of fun!


----------



## barjanto (Dec 4, 2011)

jari777 said:


> give as more pic of this buauty )


Will do as it becomes available.


----------



## barjanto (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks!
Yes I hope. Just got a chance to ride it once after changed the wheelset and covert to tubeless. Having problem with rear shock - now being repaired. 

Looking for improved stem. Something shorter and higher (currently 60mm, 6 degree rise). Any recommendation?


----------



## ciocc (Dec 17, 2005)

Renthal Duo stem, 50mm long, 10 degree rise.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

stiingya said:


> They must have missed when Santa Cruz did the straight block letters on their frames and everyone baulked and they quit doing it... It always pays to keep aware of other companies marketing mistakes!


SC are still doing it and those graphics sell pretty well, a lot of people like them!

Rockshox current graphics are naff though, I miss the old Pike days when there was the fork name on the right leg, and RS logo on the left leg and nothing else. Those forks looked gorgeous (as far as forks can), doubly so against the over stickered mess we get now.


----------



## andradeD (Jul 24, 2013)

hi guys can anyone help me out?

Im a beginner, i dont know which bike to buy

new 2013 stumpjumper fsr comp carbon $2700usd
2013new stumpjumper fsr elite $2700 usd
2012used stumpjumper fsr evo $2700 usd

new scott genius 730 (price i could get is between 2500 and 2800)

new Norco sight killer b 3 2400 usd

any better sugestions for that price?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

personally i dont mind the new rs graphics. imo, no company has very good graphics, gun to my head i guess fox is the best of the worst. like fix said how nice can a fork really look?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

andradeD said:


> hi guys can anyone help me out?
> 
> Im a beginner, i dont know which bike to buy
> 
> ...


No, not a Stumphumper!!


----------



## andradeD (Jul 24, 2013)

what would you sugest?

i do mostly XC and AM


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

b-kul said:


> personally i dont mind the new rs graphics. imo, no company has very good graphics, gun to my head i guess fox is the best of the worst. like fix said how nice can a fork really look?


It sounds like you're saying the size or shape of the canvas necessarily limits aesthetic possibilities. Is that true?


----------



## andradeD (Jul 24, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> No, not a Stumphumper!!


what would you sugest?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

A Santa Cruz!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I am loving the new Rune 650b...Here it is in raw with my Yeti ASR-7!


----------



## andradeD (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah man, i love yeti but i cannot afford one... i love the sb95, never riden it thoug... i would like to try that ASR7.. sick bikes you got (Y)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

colin1 said:


> It sounds like you're saying the size or shape of the canvas necessarily limits aesthetic possibilities. Is that true?


for sure. nice anodizing and detents are much more important to me than some stickers on a fork.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Posted this up in the RM area, but thought to share it here as well.
















2010 Rocky Mountain Altitude 70

Fork: Fox 32 Float 150MM RLC
Rear Shock: Fox Float RP23 Custom Valved
Stem: Profile Design 80mm
Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt 20mm rise
Grips: Loaded AMXC Lock On
Headset: Cane Creek S3
Crankset: Shimano Deore XT FC-M775
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Deore XT SM BB70
Cassette: Shimano SLX HG 81 
Pedals: Xpedx Platform
Shifters: Shimano SLX 3x10
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT M781 Direct Mount
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX 10 Speed
Brakeset: Shimano Deore M595
Rotors: 180mm Shimano XT R86 (F), 160mm Shimano SLX RT66LS (R)
Saddle: Rubar Emir
Seatpost: Rocky Mountain 30.9
Wheelset: Easton Vice 26"
Tires: WTB Bronson 2.3

Future Upgrades:

Thomson Elite 80mm Stem
KS Lev Dropper Seat Post
New Fox 32 Lower with a 15mm axle (currently using an adapter to run 9mm)


----------



## andradeD (Jul 24, 2013)

the more i look the more options i find

what about salsa bikes? i see that they have one named horsethief

i am looking at a santacruz tallboy

kona (wich one of kona coul work as an allmountain?)


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

andradeD said:


> the more i look the more options i find
> 
> what about salsa bikes? i see that they have one named horsethief
> 
> ...


Just make sure you like 29ers first. I personally don't like them, although liking the 27.5 Banshee Rune I posted above. I picked it up slightly used for $3200. Don't be afraid to buy used, these high end bikes can take plenty abuse!


----------



## Ninjaboym5 (May 3, 2012)

Here is my 2010 Blur LTC









size large
fox 32 150mm talas 
Kore Stem
Raceface Sixc carbon bar
XTR shifter and rear derailleur
XT brakes and front derailleur
XTR cranks
XTR race wheels
Specialized 2.2 Purgatory front and 2.2 captain rear?
spank spike pedals
KS seatpost
WTB Rocket V saddle
weight around 27lb.


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

Santa Cruz Bronson drop - YouTube
Bronson Drop


----------



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

I have the renthal bad ass stem!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

The new Rune 650b kills it! Awesome low slung slack shredder...


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

socalMX said:


> The new Rune 650b kills it! Awesome low slung slack shredder...
> View attachment 819727


Is that the new trail at snow summit?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

scmalex said:


> Is that the new trail at snow summit?


Yes it is!


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Yes it is!


sorry to derail the thread, but how's the new trail? 
Your bike looks good, but you should take some bigger pictures so the internets can appreciate it more.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

scmalex said:


> sorry to derail the thread, but how's the new trail?
> Your bike looks good, but you should take some bigger pictures so the internets can appreciate it more.


 Sorry about the tiny pic. The new trail is awesome, you NEED to go check it out! Here is a bigger pic.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

A few all mountain bikes after today's ride


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

socalMX said:


> Sorry about the tiny pic. The new trail is awesome, you NEED to go check it out! Here is a bigger pic.


That's a damn good looking bike you have there.


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Love those runes. Very sick


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

looking for a dropper post, any suggestions? 100-125mm drop, reliable.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

ricky916 said:


> looking for a dropper post, any suggestions? 100-125mm drop, reliable.


Get a gravity dropper. Greatest range of sizes for seatposts, bombproof reputation, great customer service, rebuildiable at home too.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

added a 2014 Talas 140/180...



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

ricky916 said:


> looking for a dropper post, any suggestions? 100-125mm drop, reliable.


LEV.
Best available.


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Took a pic after my ride this morning. The fork is fresh thanks to a new CSU unit install Fox handled very well.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Spykr said:


> Get a gravity dropper. Greatest range of sizes for seatposts, bombproof reputation, great customer service, rebuildiable at home too.


I know it sounds stupid but I dislike the look of the gravity. I wish I knew someone near me to try it out though.


roxtar said:


> LEV.
> Best available.


I was thinking the dropzone (lever) mainly because I dislike another cable and a crowded handlebar. Has anyone had experience with the dropzone? Or any lever actuated post? Is it a PITA to have to reach down to lower it?

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I use the lever actuated drop zone. Got them on 3 different bikes. I didn't want the extra clutter and wanted to keep it simple. They have all worked great, easy to maintain, and cheaper. I do not have a problem reaching down to use it, YMMV. I am quite used to taking my hands off the bars to drink, so no big deal. I use a zillion times a ride.


----------



## JPBakerIII (Mar 26, 2012)

roxtar said:


> LEV.
> Best available.


I agree. I've got LEV's on two of my bikes and they work great.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Loving my reverb. Time will tell on the reliability, but they're not difficult to bleed so I am not worried. I originally wanted the Lev, but wasn't available for another month when I went to order one, so I chose the reverb. No regrets...yet.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

get a lever. its one more cable and a tiny mount. so worth it imo. people get by fine without it but personally id rather keep my hands on the bars, especially in "oh crap' i need to lower the seat NOW" kinds of situations.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

ricky916 said:


> I dislike another cable and a crowded handlebar.


 A cool feature of the LEV is that the bar clamp is actually a lock-on grip end. You just replace the inner grip clamp with the KS one. It doesn't take up any handlebar real estate.
However, if you still want lever actuation you can save a lot of coin and go with the KS 950. They're available used everywhere with people upgrading to the LEV.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Took apart the bike for a much needed TLC and added some parts over the past year:

Went from coil shock and fork to air
Time pedals
Wolftooth chainring
And other small bits


----------



## OllieQ (Jun 17, 2013)

vjrk77 said:


> My Intense Uzzi 2013...
> Just a simple photo shoot of my current setup as of 21 July 2013.


That bike just gave me a huge effing hard on.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

New brakes on the ride.

Yup. Overkill. But super stoked!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Those tires are beef! I have a set sittin' at home waitin' for my other tires to wear out.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

:idea: ^ When is Mountain Cycle making an all mountain hardtail???????


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

New bars, stem and grips. I can't describe how well this bike climbs and descends. The low BB allows you to rail corners. :thumbsup:

Lost a bar plug to some bark on my last ride...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Pikes fitted.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Needs a Reverb.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

eurospek said:


> ^ Needs a Reverb.


I was thinking about a KS Lev Integra. I'm not sure though because I haven't really found much use for the last two dropper posts I've had.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

updates on my dated budget steed :thumbsup: new rubbers, disc brake rotors, chain. also different wheelset (used).

wellgo B184 pedals, answer pro-taper all-mountain 720mm bars and RS Sektor 150mm fork were installed a month ago. love the longer travel and wider bars. pedals are also pretty flat and thin.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

vjrk77 said:


> My Intense Uzzi 2013...
> Just a simple photo shoot of my current setup as of 21 July 2013.
> 
> View attachment 817771
> ...


That is one sick motha right there...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Sweet! Nicolais are awesome!



crank1979 said:


> Pikes fitted.


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Haven't posted my HD in awhile, thought I would show some pics since it's latest update. Pike, 1x10, Deity Zink, HT ME03T pedals, Minions, Float X.


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

^^Very Nice.

Here is my bike and how it sits currently, still need to cut the steerer tube but has come a long way.

'12 Van RC2
Pushed DHX 5 coil
Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs
ZTR Flow EX
Commandpost Blacklite
Tech M4
Cut Nevegals


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Wrong thread -- please delete


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Not the best picture; was trying to be artsy after a nightride, but hey, you can see the bike at least! 
2009 gt sanction









x7 shifters, x9 rear der, SLX front der, SLX 22/36/bash cranks, shimano...something or other 11-32 cassette
KS supernatural I-beam dropper
Swagtastic pink grips
Marzocchi 55 RC3 Ti fork, with a fox DHX 5.0 rear
front wheel is a WTB i23 rim laced to a DMR convert 20mm hub (With wheelsmith double-butted spokes), and the rear is a mavic en321 rim laced to...generic hub with a nice freewheel noise.
WTB mutano 2.4 front, maxxis high roller supertacky rear
I ditched horrendously uncomfortable KORE saddle 2 days ago for an SDG formula MT saddle; MUCH better!

Not exactly a mountain goat uphill, at least compared to my prophet (36 pounds and a very slack seat angle will do that!), but it absolutely RIPS downhill! Love it!


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

super nice bike! how wide are those Minions? it looks wider than my 2.35s from the photos.



nixgame22 said:


> Haven't posted my HD in awhile, thought I would show some pics since it's latest update. Pike, 1x10, Deity Zink, HT ME03T pedals, Minions, Float X.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I've posted it in the Ventana forum already, but when you're stoked about a new bike... 

Here it is:



















* Frame Size & Color: 17" 2013 Ventana El Ciclón, Candy Blue
* Fork: 150mm 2014 Pike Solo Air RCT3
* Brakes: Formula RO, 203/185mm discs.
* Cranks: FSA Comet w/ single Renthal 32T Ring [1]
* Front Derailleur: Nope.
* Rear Derailleur: XT M786 Shadow+, medium cage
* Pedals: XT 785 Trail
* Stem: Syntace Megaforce 2 - 50mm (Have a 70mm backup)
* Handlebar: Syntace Vector 7075 High 10
* Seatpost: KS Lev
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
* Bottom Bracket: FSA PF30 [1]
* Cassette: XT M771 11-36
* Headset: Chris King InSet 2
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf
* Front Rim: NoTubes ZTR Arch [1]
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope pro 2 Evo, 15mm TA
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf
* Rear Rim: NoTubes ZTR Arch [1]
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo, 142x12
* Weight: 29.3 lbs

Additional specs, not in the OP's template:

Chain: Shimano HG94
Pedals: XT 785 Trail
Shifter: XT 785
Chain guide: MRP AMg

1: The wheels, cranks and BB are temporary parts from my spare parts bin, and I'm considering swapping the Float CTD shock for a Monarch Plus or a CCDBA.


----------



## los5 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking for a dual ring chain guide/taco for a SC Blur LTC. E13 TRS dual or MRP 2x?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I love MRP. Happen to have a 2x sitting around. ISCG 05 for 26-39t. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psfracer (Jan 9, 2012)

2013 Giant Reign 1

Just added some Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 tires and some Mallet 2 pedals. Very happy with the bike so far, climbs just as good as my Trance did. 29lbs.


----------



## Stylomat (Aug 19, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Evil Uprising M/L, carbon.
* Fork: Bos Deville 170mm.
* Brakes: Formula The One, 180mm disc.
* Cranks: Sram X0.
* Sprocket: Absolute black sram spiderless, 34t, xx1 style.
* Front Derailleur: -
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0.
* Pedals: Time x roc s.
* Stem: Renthal Duo.
* Handlebar: Renthal fatbar, 20mm rise.
* Seatpost: Ks Lev, 150mm.
* Saddle: Selle Italia Slr.
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Gxp.
* Cassette: Sram 10 speed, 11/36.
* Headset: Fsa/Evil.
* Grips: Ergon GA1.
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Hans dampf, 2.35, super gravity.
* Front Rim: Ztr flow ex.
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope pro 2 evo.
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Hans dampf, 2.35, super gravity.
* Rear Rim: Ztr flo ex.
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope pro 2 evo.
* Weight: Unknown.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

^ I just creamed my pants. Homina homina!!


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

^ While I didn't experience any fluid leakage I will say that build is sweet. Really like the the way the carbon, flat blacks at dull golds go together. Find a scale, I'm sure I'm not the only one curious what a big toy like that weighs.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wow. to me that is the lamborgini build of this thread. makes my bike look like a civic.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

^ To really be in super car territory this build probably needs the Enve AM carbon wheels! Still it is Lotus worthy...


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dazed said:


> I've posted it in the Ventana forum already, but when you're stoked about a new bike...
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


Sick.... is Ventana made in the US?


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks. Yes, very much so.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

Finally got a wheelset built up and can now call the build 99% complete. Love how active the bike is; it just rips and wants to be pushed to its limits!

Full stats and larger additional pictures at Knolly Endor - Five5hot's Bike Check - Vital MTB


----------



## Quick62bug (Aug 6, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

My '11 Enduro Evo.


P1010943 by i_ache, on Flickr


P1010948 by i_ache, on Flickr

The only thing standard on it is the shock seatpost and headset as I got it as a frame to replace my 06 Enduro.

Lyrik DPA 160mm
SLX Brakes 
SLX Shifter
SLX Rear Mech
SLX Cassette
SLX Chain
Mk1 Saint Crankset
Gamut P20 chain device
e13 34t Gring
Hope Hoops with Mavic 721s
Burgtech Ride Wide Bars
Race Face Stem
Straitline pedals
Charge Spoon


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

vjrk77 said:


> My Intense Uzzi 2013...
> Just a simple photo shoot of my current setup as of 21 July 2013.
> 
> View attachment 817771
> ...


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

*Blackmarket Roam*

Large Blackmarket Roam


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

dhmatt said:


> Large Blackmarket Roam


Nice roam....how do you like it?


----------



## Robo SD (Aug 22, 2007)

* Frame: 2010 Ibis Mojo HD, Large
* Shock: Push'd Rock Shox Monarch AM
* Fork: Rock Shox Pike Solo Air 160
* Brakes: XTR M988 Trail - 180 F, 160 R
* Cranks: XTR M970
* Bash: Gamut P30
* Front Derailleur: XTR M971
* Rear Derailleur: XTR M970 Rapid Rise
* Pedals: XTR M970
* Stem: Thomson Elite X4 Mountain OS
* Handlebar: Easton Havoc Carbon Low Rise
* Seatpost: KS Lev 150
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
* Bottom Bracket: Hope Ceramic
* Chain Retention: Blackspire Stinger BB Mount
* Cassette: XT 11-32
* Headset: Chris King Inset 
* Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-On
* Wheels: Enve Twenty6 AM / DT 240
* Front Tire: Hans Dampf 2.35
* Rear Tire: Continental Mountain King ProTection 2.2
* Weight: 28.25 lbs


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Bad Knees said:


> My '11 Enduro Evo.
> 
> 
> P1010943 by i_ache, on Flickr
> ...


Larsen TT on an Enduro Evo?


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Robo sd that is one NICE ride!!


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

dhmatt said:


> Large Blackmarket Roam


Really diggin' the roam. Interested in a ride report since it seems like nobody that has a computer rides one. On the short list of frames to buy in the unlikely event i break my scapegoat.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Berkley said:


> Larsen TT on an Enduro Evo?


Could be hard surface trails with big features. Or long rides with DH. Or park.

I rocked a Wolverine on the rear of my Enduro at NorthStar last weekend without issue. & a few weekends before got about 60 miles of high Sierra riding in.

It works.

Not for everyone tho.

P


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea a Larson on the back is great. Nice and fast and a hell of a lot grippier than you would think. I have a High Roller on the front and the Larson on the back, both 2.35 and both Maxxpro. Its my favorite tyre combo for general riding, it works on everything but the deepest stickest mud.

I ride all sorts on this bike and cant be doing with having to swap out the tyres all the time. Only on Sunday I spent the morning riding DH and in the afternoon took the kids out for a ride around the block.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Berkley said:


> Larsen TT on an Enduro Evo?


A dual ply Larsen is the best rear tyre in the world, even in winter in the UK. Perhaps not the grippiest but fast, fast, fast.


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

mrniceguy42 said:


> Nice roam....how do you like it?[/QUOTE
> 
> I only have two rides on it so far,but from the short time I have spent on it I really like it. Sorry I don't have much of a review for you.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Bad Knees said:


> Yea a Larson on the back is great. Nice and fast and a hell of a lot grippier than you would think. I have a High Roller on the front and the Larson on the back, both 2.35 and both Maxxpro. Its my favorite tyre combo for general riding, it works on everything but the deepest stickest mud.
> 
> I ride all sorts on this bike and cant be doing with having to swap out the tyres all the time. Only on Sunday I spent the morning riding DH and in the afternoon took the kids out for a ride around the block.


My biggest issue on a tire like that is braking traction. You can't just come into corners hot and hit the brakes at the last minute to brush off speed before the corner. Really have to think about braking in advance. If I had that on my trails out here in Colorado I'd probably fly off a cliff and maim/kill myself at some point.


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

There is still a fair amount of braking traction but to be fair they don't compare to a full on DH tyre for outright grip. Every tyre compromises something and this is the best rear tyre for most of my riding. I have an uplift day in a few weeks and rest assured there will be dual ply DH tyres on it for that.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Still rocking the Aluminum Mach 5.7, with a few upgrades. One day I'll take a pic with a better camera. Damn, I really need to weed around my house. That would take away from riding time though. :skep:


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice Mach. Seems like everyone and their mothers are running Pikes. Curious how they match up against the solo air lyriks.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

tangaroo said:


> Nice Mach. Seems like everyone and their mothers are running Pikes. Curious how they match up against the solo air lyriks.


That's because it's an amazing fork. Lightweight and practically downhill fork performance. Mates up really well with bikes in this class. Seriously the best fork I've ever ridden.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

BaeckerX1 said:


> That's because it's an amazing fork. Lightweight and practically downhill fork performance. Mates up really well with bikes in this class. Seriously the best fork I've ever ridden.


I love how plush and beefy my lyrik is, but I'd love to lose some weight on my 32lb SB66. Ahhh... maybe over this winter.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

tangaroo said:


> I love how plush and beefy my lyrik is, but I'd love to lose some weight on my 32lb SB66. Ahhh... maybe over this winter.


Yeah, the Pike would be perfect, but it's not a cheap upgrade and the Lyrik is a great fork. You're looking at about a .76 pound (345 gram) difference just based on Rockshox's quoted weights. So definitely some good weight savings, but you have to decide if it's something that's worth it to you if you really like your current fork's performance. 32 lbs ain't bad for a bike like that.

I was coming from a noodly Fox Float 32 150 RLC that came with my bike so the choice was pretty easy for me. The 34 Float looked promising, but I didn't want a 2013 CTD damper, and I had to have a 150 fork to preserve my bike's geo as much as possible. Thought about dropping a 160 fork, but that would have been a pretty hefty weight penalty and the A2C would have been higher. I had to wait awhile, but the Pike is the perfect fork for my bike. My Mach 5.7 as it stands is 29.7 pounds right now (with lots of sealant in the wheels).


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

tangaroo said:


> I love how plush and beefy my lyrik is, but I'd love to lose some weight on my 32lb SB66. Ahhh... maybe over this winter.


Personally, I would keep the lyrik if I was you. Not only does the sb66 deserve a fork of that size, but the pikes are expensive, and not worth it for less than a pound in weight savings. It's something like $3.50 per gram saved. Put that money into some killer wheels and save more weight, and better weight to lose.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

nightofthefleming said:


> Personally, I would keep the lyrik if I was you. Not only does the sb66 deserve a fork of that size, but the pikes are expensive, and not worth it for less than a pound in weight savings. It's something like $3.50 per gram saved. Put that money into some killer wheels and save more weight, and better weight to lose.


Keep the lyrik and send it to avalanche and it will blow the pike out of the water for about 1/2 the price. Custom speed sensitive damper tuned to your weight and riding style.

Rockshox Lyrik


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got a new (to me) Pivot Mach 5.7 to compliment my Ragley Blue Pig. It's sitting as I bought it other than adding the 55mm Haven stem, bash ring, dropper post, and grips. Next on the list is the brakes....wasn't impressed compared to the SLX brakes on my Pig. Sitting right at 27 lbs before the dropper so ~27.5 now. Really impressed with it so far!


----------



## BMC-Pete (Jul 29, 2013)

My BMC TrailFox02:








* Frame Size & Color: L, Gunmetal
* Fork: Fox 32 Tales CTD FIT Performance
* Brakes: Shimano XT 180mm ICE-Tech
* Cranks: Shimano XT 42-32-24
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano PD-M780
* Stem: Easton Haven
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Low-Rise
* Seatpost: RockShox Reverb Stealth
* Saddle: Tundra2
* Bottom Bracket: 
* Cassette: Shimano 11-36
* Grips: Ergon GP-2
* Front Tire: Onza Ibex FR AM
* Front Rim: DT Swiss
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss
* Rear Tire: Onza Canais
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss
* Weight: 12.3kg

I also run a Garmin Edge 800.

Great bike that has performed very well so far!!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

nightofthefleming said:


> Personally, I would keep the lyrik if I was you. Not only does the sb66 deserve a fork of that size, but the pikes are expensive, and not worth it for less than a pound in weight savings. It's something like $3.50 per gram saved. Put that money into some killer wheels and save more weight, and better weight to lose.


I've got Flows laced to Hopes so no need for a new wheelset. I'm not necessarily looking for weight to drop, and I never have a complaint about how my lyrik feels. But, you know how the bug goes. It always needs an upgrade somewhere... ahhh...


----------



## rck18 (Nov 5, 2010)

2013 Yeti ASR-5:
Renthal Fatbar Lite and Duo stem
Peaty grips
Fox CTD suspension, 127mm rear, 140mm front
SLX brakes, 180/160 rotors
X0/X9 Type II drivetrain
Easton EA70 XCT tubeless wheelset
Psycho Genius 2.1 rear tire
Michelin Wild Grip'R 2.2 or Maxxis Minion 2.5 DHF EXO front tire
Look Quartz pedals

27lbs









To do list:
1x10 narrow/wide
Dropper


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

My 2013 Covert 26 ... pretty much the # 2 package from Transition except I wanted the lyrik fork instead of the Fox.

Love the bike ... still not totally sold on the the sram drive train (my first non Shimano ) 

Custom Decals on frame & wheels I did myself.


----------



## ciocc (Dec 17, 2005)

rck18 said:


> 2013 Yeti ASR-5:
> Renthal Fatbar Lite and Duo stem


Is that a 20mm or 30mm rise Fatbar? I'm thinking to get one myself, currently I have a Haven carbon 20mm rise with the Duo stem.


----------



## rck18 (Nov 5, 2010)

20mm


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

My Banshee Rune 650b with some updates. I ditched the solo air Pike, SAY WHAT? Yes, Pike is for sale as I did not care for the air spring curve. Now getting on with a Pushed RC2 Float. Also just installed the new Float-X CTD and the initial feel is so coil like its crazy! I though my rear tire was almost flat the small bump is that good.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Running my TRc 1x10 now, can't wait to try it out



















Going to pick up a Lev in the next couple weeks to round her out.


----------



## Cyphereza (Dec 25, 2010)

socalMX said:


> My Banshee Rune 650b with some updates. I ditched the solo air Pike, SAY WHAT? Yes, Pike is for sale as I did not care for the air spring curve. Now getting on with a Pushed RC2 Float. Also just installed the new Float-X CTD and the initial feel is so coil like its crazy! I though my rear tire was almost flat the small bump is that good.


From the top picture, it does seem like your rear tire is flat... 
Nice bike btw...


----------



## barjanto (Dec 4, 2011)

*Specialized Enduro Comp 2013*

Frame Size & Color: M & Gloss Red/Black
* Fork: RockShox Pike RCT3, 160mm
* Shock: CCDB Air CS 
* Brakes: SRAM X0
* Crank/Shifter: SRAM X01
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X01 Type 2 11 Speed
* Stem: Hope FR Stem 50mm 25 deg
* Handlebar: Enve Riser Carbon Bar 740 mm
* Seatpost / Clamp: RockShox Reverb / Hope Bolt
* Saddle: Specialized Toupe Expert Ti Saddle 2014
* Bottom Bracket: Chris King PF30
* Cassette: SRAM XG-1195(10-42)
* Headset: FSA (stock)
* Grips: ODI / Troy Lee Designs Signature Series Lock-On 
* Front/Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution Snake Skin 2.25 (tubeless)
* Front/Rear Rim: ZTR Arch EX 26"
* Front/Rear Hub: Hope Pro 2 Evo (40t for Rear) Red
* Front/Rear Skewer: 15mm thru-axle / 142 x 12mm thru-axle
* Front / Rear Rotors: Hope Mono Mini-M4 Saw Disc Brake Rotor 200/180 mm
* Weight: less than 12.5 kg / 27.55 lbs (wo pedal)

Just in case you also have 2013 Enduro and want to upgrade to CCDB Air CS: the part number for the shock that you need is *BAD0611*. Contact [email protected] - they're very responsive and helpful.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

socalMX said:


> My Banshee Rune 650b with some updates. I ditched the solo air Pike, SAY WHAT? Yes, Pike is for sale as I did not care for the air spring curve. Now getting on with a Pushed RC2 Float. Also just installed the new Float-X CTD and the initial feel is so coil like its crazy! I though my rear tire was almost flat the small bump is that good.


I like the look so much better than the Pike (I know looks aren't important, but I'm just sayin). I'm curious to hear your thoughts on the difference.....I really liked my Lyrik, but the 2014 Talas is so much better, way more active in a good way.


----------



## ibisman (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is my new bike I just built after breaking the frame on my Fuji Thrill 2.0 last year..I broke my leg behind my knee and did not heal for over a year.

its a illuminatti blood line built by leader in NY. 6" travel in the rear with an Fox RP23, 5 1/2" in the front with a Manitou Nixon fork.single speed square taper cranks with a 32 tooth chainring and a paul Woods chainguide. Sram X-9 rear derailleur with shimano HG-61 cassette with 12X36. Avid Elixir 5 hydro brakes,WTB laser disc lite hubes and I laced loaded AM/FR rims with 2mm black spokes. And I found in England a NOS Serfas Lola saddle,


----------



## KBS604 (Aug 7, 2012)

2011 Norco range 3. Modifications are:

-spank spike 777 bars and stem
-clarks grips
-chromag trailmaster seat 
-envy bash guard
-blackspire chan guide
-kenda nevegal 2.5 front
-V sixty pedals

As you can tell, I've set this bike up more for downhill. I ride whistler bike park a lot and the only uphill riding I do is to get to the top of a trail head.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)




----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

My 2 AM rigs. PP Shan and RM Slayer 70


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

nightofthefleming said:


> Running my TRc 1x10 now, can't wait to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 9 speed powerlink on a 10 speed chain? Does it work OK?


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

MrBadger said:


> Is that a 9 speed powerlink on a 10 speed chain? Does it work OK?


How in the Hell can you possible tell that is a 9 speed power link?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

MrBadger said:


> Is that a 9 speed powerlink on a 10 speed chain? Does it work OK?


No, it's a KMC 10 speed missing link. Works just like the 9 speed power links do. You have to use one of these since SRAM doesn't make the power link for 10 speed.


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

nightofthefleming said:


> No, it's a KMC 10 speed missing link. Works just like the 9 speed power links do. You have to use one of these since SRAM doesn't make the power link for 10 speed.


Ah, right, cheers for that. Same colo(u)r as the SRAM 9 speed ones that's why I was curious. I have found a way to re-use the SRAM 10 speed ones but it's not as easy as the 9 speed.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

MrBadger said:


> Ah, right, cheers for that. Same colo(u)r as the SRAM 9 speed ones that's why I was curious. I have found a way to re-use the SRAM 10 speed ones but it's not as easy as the 9 speed.


The only downside to the KMC missing link is that you have to buy these pliers to unhook it:










They cost like $20 so it kind of sucks, but they actually make it super easy to undo the missing link so they are worth it. And you don't need anything to put it back together.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine were hard to take apart. What I did was take it on and off for around 6 times and now I can do it up by hand. Still tight but doable.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I use my fingers to undo the kmc missing link
using the X10SL-Ti chain tho
But I can't imagine that would make it any harder


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

*scott genius*

current ride.. mainly stock
very reliable for me... lube and go


----------



## TheVeganFreak (May 28, 2013)

Ragley M74 frame
Rockshox Recon Silver R 120mm
Kore Mega 740mm handlebar
Kore Cubix 50mm stem
ODI Ruffian lock-on grips
Avid Elixir 1 rear brake 180mm
Shimano Zee front brake 180mm
Rockshox Reverb
Fizik Gobi XM saddle
Shimano Zee crank 36t
Shimano chain guide with bash
Shimano DX SPD pedals
Shimano Saint 9 speed rear derailleur and shifter
Sram PG950 11-34 9 speed cassette
Shimano XTR chain
Jalco X350 rim on Formula hub front
Stan's ZTR Flow rim on Hope Pro 2 Evo hub rear
Maxxis High Roller DH casing 2.35 super tacky rear
Maxxis Minion DHF DH casing 2.35 super tacky front


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

TheVeganFreak said:


> Ragley M74 frame
> Rockshox Recon Silver R 120mm
> Kore Mega 740mm handlebar
> Kore Cubix 50mm stem
> ...


This thing looks dope! You should post it in the All Mountain Hardtail Thread!
https://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/all-mountain-hardtail-thread-post-up-yours-279265-185.html


----------



## TheVeganFreak (May 28, 2013)

Berkley said:


> This thing looks dope! You should post it in the All Mountain Hardtail Thread!
> http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/all-mountain-hardtail-thread-post-up-yours-279265-185.html


Thank you! Didn't know about that thread, I'll go check it out.


----------



## egzah (Apr 11, 2012)

after 1300km were we finally clean enough to take some photos



















pretty much standard XT setup except for the ks950 post, 2 rings front and mrp 2x ibis guide.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

onabike said:


> current ride.. mainly stock
> very reliable for me... lube and go
> View attachment 829408


that seat tube looks super slack.........maybe it's just the pic??


----------



## JustinGiantUSA (Aug 16, 2013)

*Jeff Lenosky's all mountain whip.*








Jeff Lenosky's new whip


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

TheVeganFreak said:


> Thank you! Didn't know about that thread, I'll go check it out.


That was probably for the best..


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Here's mine!*

2013 Intense Uzzi Small Raw
CCDBA
2014 Fox Float FIT 180
Rockshox Reverb Dropper
XO Triple Cranks
XO Grip Shifters
Hope Brakes
Hope Pro 2 hubs and Stan's rims
Chris King Ceramic Bottom Bracket
Chris King Headset
30.31lbs
Click on the pics for higher res pics.

I have 2 rides on it and it puts my Nomad to shame!!! ****ing awesome ride!!!:cornut:
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

mtbgaijin said:


> View attachment 829051
> 
> 
> My 2 AM rigs. PP Shan and RM Slayer 70


Love it! Big fan of white spokes, currently running the Spinergys myself!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

ut:


pvflyer said:


> THANKS!! JensonUSA:thumbsup:. I was about to get me a Ibis Mojo HD:thumbsup:..and shabuya!!!!! Jenson had a sale on the Intense Tracer VP. Well I bought one,always like Intense race oriented steeds.
> 
> Bike has a mix of Sram XX ( cranks, cassete, rear derailleur) shimano Saint hubs 20mm front and 10mm thru rear also Saint brakes, Syncros DP25 rims, DT Swiss revo spokes 3X lace. USE cf handlebar and SunLine V'one stem again thnx JensonUSA, KS I950 seatpost no RC and MAXXIS minions2.35 tires as all ways on all my bikes. And a Rockshox Lyric taper steer tube on a Chris-Jingle head set .
> 
> ...


Coochiano, that sounds sweet but I can't see the pics. It's suppose to be snot green right? Also, what is a Chris-Jingle headset? Is that similar to a Chris King???ut::???: P.S. my Uzzi is lighter.:lol: Now get off the couch and let's go ride chubby. :thumbsup: PV tomorrow.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> ut:
> 
> Coochiano, that sounds sweet but I can't see the pics. It's suppose to be snot green right? Also, what is a Chris-Jingle headset? Is that similar to a Chris King???ut::???: P.S. my Uzzi is lighter.:lol: Now get off the couch and let's go ride chubby. :thumbsup: PV tomorrow.


Very funny ...very funny. I know bro I've got to get out of my couch.

Yeap.... ur bike came out great, job well done.


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

Upgraded my bars ...31" Raceface!


----------



## gforcephoto (Apr 22, 2004)

*new (to me) 2012 Spec Enduro Evo Expert*

got the frame cheap on the e-bay and built her up for some racing next season.
I'm still waiting out on a dropper post... 











































* Frame Size & Color: 2012 Enduro Expert EVO Medium
* Fork: 160mm Pike 
* Brakes: XO Trail
* Cranks: RaceFace Turbines
* Front Derailleur: none
* Rear Derailleur: XTR Shadow Plus
* Pedals: XTR
* Stem: RaceFace Atlas 50mm
* Handlebar: Answer AM 720 carbon
* Seatpost: RaceFace Sixc I-beam
* Saddle: RaceFace Atlas I-beam
* Bottom Bracket: RC Turbine
* Cassette: XTR 11-36T
* Headset: Spec
* Grips: Specialized something 
* Front Tire: Butcher
* Front Rim: XT
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT
* Rear Tire: Purgatory
* Rear Rim: Shimano XT
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight: 27.23lb


----------



## reskar (Jul 18, 2012)

Rocky mountain element
120mm Recon gold TK fork
Stock Easton handlebars
Avid elixar 1 brakes
x7/x5 drive-train
Stock monarch shock
Deity 30mm stem
Stan's flow with cont Mountain king 2.4 tubeless front
Stan's arch with cont X King 2.2 tubeless rear
Reverb seat-post


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

nightofthefleming said:


> No, it's a KMC 10 speed missing link. Works just like the 9 speed power links do. You have to use one of these since SRAM doesn't make the power link for 10 speed.


SRAM does makes a 10 speed power link ...

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

ricky916 said:


> SRAM does makes a 10 speed power link ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


Wrong. Sram now makes the powerlock for 10 speed chains, which are designed to not be reused, from what I have been told. Although some claim they have been able to reuse them like the old Powerlinks.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

nightofthefleming said:


> Wrong. Sram now makes the powerlock for 10 speed chains, which are designed to not be reused, from what I have been told. Although some claim they have been able to reuse them like the old Powerlinks.


I've been using a 10 speed SRAM power link for almost 2 years. And it is reusable.:thumbsup:


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

"Flex Wheeler", sitting at 25.3 lbs with pedals (24.7lbs without pedals)

2013 Bronson Carbon Frame with Fox Evolution CTD Rear Shock
2013 RockShox Revelation RCT3 Dual Air 150/120mm 27.5" Fork
XT 2x10, 38-24t AM Build Kit with 180mm F / 160mm R IceTech Rotors
Stan's Crest/Stan's 3.30 27.5" (650b) Wheelset
Nobby Nic 2.25 Evo TL Front / Rocket Ron 2.25 Evo TL Rear
Exotic 750mm Carbon 20mm riser bar
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost (might go Reverb)
FSA OS190 80mm Stem (Thomson Elite X4 70mm stem ordered)
WTB Silverado Thinline Saddle
Cane Creek 110 Headset
SRAM PC 1091R Hollow Pin 10spd chain (was from XT Build Kit)
Peaty Grips
Crank Brothers Candy 3 Pedals


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

*2012 Pivot Firebird*














Pushed rp23
fox van 170mm fork
wolftooth 30t chainring
xt clutch
cz38 bars
thomson dropper
F 2.3 purgatory
R 2.3 ground control


----------



## liketoride (Mar 6, 2013)

*Santa Cruz Blur LTc*

My trusty steed built from frame up. Goal is to drop weight without making too many concessions on durability or handling. XX1 is on there because my 9 spd XO didn't make it through the last ride down Third Divide in Downieville. It has been great so far.

* Frame Size & Color: Large
* Fork: Revelation World Cup XX, switched out for Dual Air/RCT3 150mm
* Brakes: Avid XO Trail, Ashima Ai2 Rotors, Ti bolts
* Cranks: XX1
* Shifter: XX1 with Ti bolt
* Rear Derailleur: XX1
* Pedals: Forte Carve with Ti spindles
* Stem: Easton Haven 55mm with Ti bolts
* Handlebar: Thomson All Mountain carbon 730mm
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite with Yokes and Ti bolts
* Saddle: WTB Volt Downieville, Ti rails 
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM Ceramic
* Cassette: XX1
* Headset: Cane Creek 40 w 110 series Aluminum crown race
* Grips: ESI
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 with Stan's
* Front Rim: Stan's Crest, DT Supercomp spokes
* Front Hub/Skewer: Stan's 3.30, Maxle
* Rear Tire: Kenda Slant Six 2.35
* Rear Rim: Stan's Crest, DT Supercomp spokes
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Stan's 3.30, Ti/carbon skewer
* Weight: 23.4 lbs ready to ride with plenty of Stan's solution. <23 with racing tires

Just waiting for offset shock bushings to arrive so it'll be a Blur LTc "EVO", should slack it out to 67* like the photo!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Replaced the Norco with a Banshee Rune.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

liketoride said:


> My trusty steed built from frame up. Goal is to drop weight without making too many concessions on durability or handling. XX1 is on there because my 9 spd XO didn't make it through the last ride down Third Divide in Downieville. It has been great so far.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Large
> * Fork: Revelation World Cup XX, switched out for Dual Air/RCT3 150mm
> ...


Every time I see Thomson carbon bars I think of this on their website and laugh. I'm sure they're strong, but it's funny since they're the only manufacturer that seems to outright say that carbon isn't good in a crash. :lol:

Q - What happens if I crash?
A - If you crash and the bars get scratched/gouged you should replace them. Carbon is not for people who crash a lot!

They also tell you not to use them for downhill or DJ which is also interesting. It's a far cry from the "strong enough for downhill, light enough for XC" every other manufacturer is touting.

Q - Can I downhill, do trials or dirt jumping on these bars?
A - No. These bars are not intended for gravity style riding.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Every time I see Thomson carbon bars I think of this on their website and laugh. I'm sure they're strong, but it's funny since they're the only manufacturer that seems to outright say that carbon isn't good in a crash. :lol:


That's called an attorneys CYA clause.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Every time I see Thomson carbon bars I think of this on their website and laugh. I'm sure they're strong, but it's funny since they're the only manufacturer that seems to outright say that carbon isn't good in a crash. :lol:
> 
> Q - What happens if I crash?
> A - If you crash and the bars get scratched/gouged you should replace them. Carbon is not for people who crash a lot!
> ...


Plausible deniability.

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

I am running the Chromag Cutlass Carbons on my Shan. I can't see them being good for anything BUT gravity or intense riding. They are far too wide for XC, far to burly for only trail. This puts AM and Gravity into the mix. They are perfect for AM, and I haven't experienced a single issue when the trails get really gnarly or there are significant drops.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I found it comical is all especially since every manufacturer is trying to convince you carbon is stronger. I understand the reasoning behind it. I wasn't saying carbon bars aren't strong or that many aren't suitable for downhill so no need to defend your bars. Also, I'm not sure WTH Chromag carbon bars have anything to do with Thomson's claims about their bars... That's like comparing a Toyota to a BMW just cause they're both cars made out of metals... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in love. Getting one next year. Sweet bike


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

whiterider said:


> I'm in love. Getting one next year. Sweet bike


Lol, which one?


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

The new +1














































She is Loaded with Carbon and without her platforms weighs in at 11.65kg

Frame: 2011 Specialized S-works Stumpjumper FSR Med
Fork: 2013 Rockshox Revelation World Cup Dual Position Air 150/120 with 2012 Lowers Running 20mm Maxle
Rear Shock: Specialized Fox Brain 140mm

Crankset: SRAM XX1 32T 170mm 
Bottom Bracket: SRAM PF GXP OSBB
Chainring: SRAM XX1 32T 
Chain : KMC 10SL
Pedals: NukeProof Proton MgTi
Rear Derailleur : SRAM X9 Type2 10spd med cage
Rear Shifter : SRAM X0 10spd 
Cassette: Shimano 10spd 11-36T

Brakes : Custom Avid Elixir R SL Fr185 R160

Stem: Answer ROVE AM 70mm
Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper Carbon 720mm
Grips: JetBlack 
Headset: FSA 
Saddle: Specialized Henge
Seat Post : 2013 Specialized Command Blacklite

Front Rim: ZTR Arch 26" 
Rear Rim : ZTR Arch 26" 
Front Hub: Hope Pro II Evo Red
Rear Hub : Hope Pro II Evo Red
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition Double Butted 2.0/1.8
Rear Skewer: Hope 135mm QR
Front Tyre: Specialized Ground Control 2.3 Tubeless 23psi
Rear Tyre : Specialized Purgatory 2.2 Tubeless 21psi

Total weight - 11.65kg without pedals


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

foxpuppet said:


> The new +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...I still enjoy my 2011 Stumpy Elite. Don't see too many green Stumpy's on the trails. Definitely none like mine. She still draws a lot of attention.


----------



## mtbgaijin (Mar 19, 2013)

BaeckerX1 said:


> I found it comical is all especially since every manufacturer is trying to convince you carbon is stronger. I understand the reasoning behind it. I wasn't saying carbon bars aren't strong or that many aren't suitable for downhill so no need to defend your bars. Also, I'm not sure WTH Chromag carbon bars have anything to do with Thomson's claims about their bars... That's like comparing a Toyota to a BMW just cause they're both cars made out of metals...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


The comparison was in regards to the substance they are constructed from, not the maker who made them, at least in my interpretation. I derived that from this quote:

" They also tell you not to use them for downhill or DJ which is also interesting. It's a far cry from the "strong enough for downhill, light enough for XC" every other manufacturer is touting."

Sorry if your sensibilities were offended. I was just pointing out it was an obvious CYA and not a referendum on the benefits of carbon bars.


----------



## mtnbkr4eva (Jan 1, 2004)

*Ventana El Ciclon*









Frame: 2013 Ventana El Ciclon 142 mm rear end, tapered head tube
Size: Small
Shock: FOX Float CTD Boost Valve 7.875 x 2.25 air shock
Fork: 2013 Fox 32 Talas 26 150 CTD Fork w/Trail Adjust 1.5 tapered head tube Kashima 120- 150mm 
Brakes: Shimano XT M785 Ice Tech with 160 rear rotor and 180 Front
Cranks: Shimano XT 2 x 10, 175 mm 24 x 36
Drivetrain: Shimano Deore front derailleur, SLX Med Cage rear derailleur, XT cassette (11/36) XT shifters
Headset: Chris King Inset (Mango in Color)
Bottom Bracket: Chris King press fit PF30 (Mango in Color)
Pedals: Kona platforms
Stem: Control Tech FX 50mm
Handlebar: KORE Torsion Alloy cut to 29" wide
Saddle: WTB Pure V
Seatpost: Gravity Dropper Classic
Wheels: Industry Nine Hubs and spokes, Stans ARCH EX rims
Tires: Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO SnakeSkin PaceStar 26 x 2.2

30lbs


----------



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

*2013 giant reign*









Mostly stock added a few necessities. Renthal duo stem 50mm 10º, enve carbon riser bars 740mm, wtb rocket v seat, maxxis minion 2.5 dhf on front bontrager g4 2.35 on rear, straightline pedals, 203mm ice tech rotor rigged on my avid brake system


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeti Carbon SB95
RS Pike Solo air 140mm
XX1 drivetrain
XTR brakes, 180/160 ice rotors
Flow EX wheels
KS LEV dropper
Easton Haven carbon bars
Thomson X4 50mm stem
XTR trail pedals
little over 27lbs


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Upgraded suspension, the Pike 650b is now for sale. This Float-X shock is amazing! 2013 Banshee Rune 650b...


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Today I built up the Force carbon frame I had laying around:



















My 2 babies:


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

socalMX said:


> Upgraded suspension, the Pike 650b is now for sale. This Float-X shock is amazing! 2013 Banshee Rune 650b...


Hey SocalMX what front 650b tire&size are you running to (barely) clear your 36 float 160?


----------



## mtb_tico (Mar 9, 2007)

gforcephoto said:


> got the frame cheap on the e-bay and built her up for some racing next season.
> I'm still waiting out on a dropper post...
> * Frame Size & Color: 2012 Enduro Expert EVO Medium
> * Fork: 160mm Pike
> ...


Thats a sweet build dude! Love the Race Face bits!


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

My 2014 Orange Alpine. Awesome machine!!


----------



## headshot (May 13, 2004)

*Stock Reign 1*









2013 Reign 1 size large. Only changes over stock so far - ODI ruffian grips, Hans Dampf SG 2.35 front tyre and 2.3 Purgatory with tubeless conversion. Awaiting RF narrow wide 34t ring to ditch the MRP x2 (doesnt really work too well - have lost the chain twice when the clutch was not engaged despite the guide) Stock tyres (Nobby Nic standard not snake skin) are rubbish for AM riding. Purgatory is better but still bends and tries to burp unless run very hard. HD SG is bomb proof.


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

headshot said:


> View attachment 834145
> 
> 
> 2013 Reign 1 size large. Only changes over stock so far - ODI ruffian grips, Hans Dampf SG 2.35 front tyre and 2.3 Purgatory with tubeless conversion. Awaiting RF narrow wide 34t ring to ditch the MRP x2 (doesnt really work too well - have lost the chain twice when the clutch was not engaged despite the guide) Stock tyres (Nobby Nic standard not snake skin) are rubbish for AM riding. Purgatory is better but still bends and tries to burp unless run very hard. HD SG is bomb proof.


Haha, I recognize the bike and the name (oh yes, and the spot). Didn't realise you were on this forum.


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

Santa Cruz Blur TRc Lefty, designed with/by my girlfriend for her to ride and me to borrow...

BOM:


2013 Blur TRc Frame w/ Fox Float Kashima CTD, 125mm rear (Size M)
2012 Lefty 130mm Fork w/ Project 321 Conversion
WTB i19 Stryker/Project 321 Wheelset
XT 2x10 build kit, iSpec integrated Shifter/Brake Lever mounts
 180mm/160mm rotors
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
FSA 80mm Stem
Tires: WTB Weirwolf 2.1 Front / WTB Bronson 2.1 Rear
Easton Haven Carbon 711mm riser bar
ESI Racer's Edge grips

24.5lbs without pedals as it sits (23.5lbs with Schwalbe Nobby Nic front and Rocket Ron rear). Yes, I know I need to cut down the brake cables. just assembled it today and I always do that last.


----------



## Pedro Rios (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is my 2013 Santa Cruz Blur LT
Harbor grey powder coated in to satin black.
* Frame Size & Color:SC Blur LT 2.3 Medium, Satin Black
* Rear shock: 2014 Float X
* Fork: 2014 Fox talas 36 
* Brakes:Avid elixir 3
* Cranks: XT 2x10
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: XT
* Stem: Easton Havoc
* Handlebar: Race Face Atlas 730mm
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: WTB Devo
* Bottom Bracket: XTR
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: ODI
* Tires: Nevegal 2.35
* Wheels: Crank Brothers Iodine 2


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

^ That bike looks dialed! Nice build!


----------



## slimshady76 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Oldie, but still running strong!*

Here goes my '07 Prophet:

* Frame Size & Color: Grey Prophet 2, size M
* Fork: 2011 RS Revelation RL, 1.5" steerer
* Rear Shock: Marzocchi Roco TST R Air
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5, 180F/160R
* Cranks: Spot Brand Singlespeed. 34t chainring
* Front Derailleur: Dartmoor changuide
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 Type 2 mid cage
* Pedals: VP 133DH
* Stem: Syncros AM 1.5", 80mmx10°
* Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt, 1"x710
* Seatpost: Easton Havoc
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket: Spot Brand
* Cassette: SRAM PG-1070 11-36
* Headset: Neco 1.5
* Grips: Specialized Wingman
* Front Tire: Maxxis ADVantage 2.1" folding
* Front Rim: Alex Rims FR30
* Front Hub/Skewer: DMR Convertable, 15mm endcaps, 32h
* Rear Tire: Maxxis ADVantage 2.1" folding
* Rear Rim: Alex Rims FR30
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DMR Revolver Six Pawl, bolt-on.
* Weight:13,2 Kg/29,10 lbs.


----------



## ciocc (Dec 17, 2005)

slimshady76 said:


> Here goes my '07 Prophet:
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Grey Prophet 2, size M
> * Fork: 2011 RS Revelation RL, 1.5" steerer
> ...


----------



## slimshady76 (Dec 24, 2007)

ciocc said:


> slimshady76 said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes my '07 Prophet:
> ...


I haven't put much time on the bike, to be honest with you I've just been able to rebuild the shock last week (i bought it used off eBay). I also took the opportunity to place a thin sheet of plastic in the outer air sleeve of the Roco to compensate for its larger air volume when compared to the LV Fox RP2 the frame had originally. What I like the most of the Roco is its bottom out feature. Being a guy on the heavy side, I found myself bottoming out the Fox too easily, or having an unforgiving rear suspension because I had to put too much pressure 
in it.

With the RP2 I was moving between 190 and 220 PSI, and with the Roco I'm fluctuating between 130 and 150, and pumping around 200 in the bottom out chamber.

So far I can tell you in any of the five available settings the shock feels much more controlled though its stroke than the Fox. The CL position gives you a firmer setting than the ProPedal one in the RP2 (ideal for paved roads or VERY flat tracks) and the AM one lets the suspension track little bumps pretty well without sacrificing pedaling efficiency (the single pivot placement helps in this area!). The DS position makes the bike really soak up the small/medium bumps, but I never feel the rear wallow as I did with the Fox.


----------



## slimshady76 (Dec 24, 2007)

ciocc said:


> slimshady76 said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes my '07 Prophet:
> ...


I haven't put much time on the bike, to be honest with you I've just been able to rebuild the shock last week (i bought it used off eBay). I also took the opportunity to place a thin sheet of plastic in the outer air sleeve of the Roco to compensate for its larger air volume when compared to the LV Fox RP2 the frame had originally. What I like the most of the Roco is its bottom out feature. Being a guy on the heavy side, I found myself bottoming out the Fox too easily, or having an unforgiving rear suspension because I had to put too much pressure in it.

With the RP2 I was moving between 190 and 220 PSI, and with the Roco I'm fluctuating between 130 and 150, and pumping around 200 in the bottom out chamber.

So far I can tell you in any of the five available settings the shock feels much more controlled though its stroke than the Fox. The CL position gives you a firmer setting than the ProPedal one in the RP2 (ideal for paved roads or VERY flat tracks) and the AM one lets the suspension track little bumps pretty well without sacrificing pedaling efficiency (the single pivot placement helps in this area!). The DS position makes the bike really soak up the small/medium bumps, but I never feel the rear wallow as I did with the Fox.

More feedback when I get the chance to ride it at the mountains, in a month or two.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

*blur 4x*

a pic of my old-new 4x


----------



## johnbike81 (May 23, 2013)

My voodoo build, probably a bit more trail than all mountain.


Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

*New ride: META AM 2 650B*

Just finished putting her together.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

love those metas.... nice! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

Specialized Enduro Comp 2012

Frame: Specialized Enduro Comp
Fork: RS Lyrik, solo air, 160mm
Shock: Fox rp2
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt, 40mm
Handlebar: Race Face Atlas, 31.8, 730mm
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddle: Specialized Henge
Grips: Specialized Enduro
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Disc brakes: Hope 200/180
Shifters: Shimano XT i-spec, 2x10
Rear mech: Shimano Xt, shadow plus
Front mech: Sram XX
Chain: KMC X10Sl Gold
Cranks: Shimano XT
Pedals: Vp 59
Rims: Spank Subrosa-> New
Spokes: Alpina 2.0/2.3
Hubs: Hope Pro 2Evo
Tyres: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo

Next two weeks i can only look at my bike in room, bacause i have therapy for my broken upper arm  Bike park destroyed my rear rim and upper arm 








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aalba_82s (Jun 18, 2012)

*This is my latest project, I'm still working on it*

Giant Reign X1 (2011) Medium frame

Size: Medium
Color: Black/White/Gold
Frame: Aluxx SL-grade aluminum, 6.7" Maestro suspension
Fork: Fox 36 Talas FIT RC2 (140-180mm), Tapered, w/20mm thru-axle
Shok: Fox DHX RC4
Handlebar: RaceFace Atlas stealth, 785mm
Grips: Renthal lock-on Kevlar
Stem: Thomson Elite X4, 50mm
Seatpost: CrankBrother Kronolog, 30.9, 125mm
Saddle: Specialized Henge
Pedals: CrankBrother Candy2
Shifters: Shimano XT 2x10
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX Shadow+, 10speed, Medium cage
Brakes: Shimano XT M785, w/Icetech rotors [F/203mm], [R/180mm]
Cassette: Shimano XT, 11-36t
Chain: KMC X10SL Ti
Crankset: Shimano XT M785 2x10, 175mm, 40/28t
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB70
Rims: DT Swiss EX500
Hubs: [F] Giant Tracker w/20mm axle, 32h [R] DT Swiss 350, w/12mm Maxle QR, 32h
Spokes: DT Competition, 14/15g
Tires: Continental Der Baron, 26x2.5

+MRP Chainguide 2x

** Weight: 35lbs


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Mc sa*

Here is another one of my rides... she is a classic. Just swapped out forks and installed TALAS and new elixir 7 brakes.


----------



## wal (May 20, 2012)

aalba_82s said:


> Giant Reign X1 (2011) Medium frame
> Size: Medium
> Color: Black/White/Gold
> Frame: Aluxx SL-grade aluminum, 6.7" Maestro suspension
> Fork: Fox 36 Talas FIT RC2 (140-180mm), Tapered, w/20mm thru-axle


how do you like the reign x with the 180 fork? anything noticeably 'not as good' with it? i have same bike and have been contemplating the bigger fork for a while...


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

Man I am loving this bike. Since getting it in May, I've made a few changes including the pike up front, trail king tires 2.4 front and rear, and a wolftooth chainring. Nothing but smiles every time I take it out.

IMG_2084 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr

IMG_2091 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> Man I am loving this bike. Since getting it in May, I've made a few changes including the pike up front, trail king tires 2.4 front and rear, and a wolftooth chainring. Nothing but smiles every time I take it out.
> 
> IMG_2084 by nyrangerfan222, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike...what size is it?


----------



## DevonPete (Oct 5, 2013)

Recently completed build, loving the bike, just back from a 500Km transalp crossing, I can highly recommend the LiteVille:

* Frame Size & Color: LiteVille 301 MK11 Medium
* Fork: Fox Talas 36 2014
* Brakes: Hope M4 Evo Special Edition
* Cranks: XT
* Front Derailleur:XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Pedals: Time X-Roc S
* Stem: Race Face Evolve AM
* Handlebar: Race Face Atlas
* Seatpost: Rock Shox Stealth 150mm
* Saddle: Specialzed
* Bottom Bracket: Hope Steel
* Cassette:XT
* Headset: Syntace
* Grips:Hope
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion
* Front Rim: ZTR Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope SP-AM4
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion
* Rear Rim: ZTR Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope SP-AM4 - Syntace X12


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

^ Noice! I've been lusting for a Liteville for a very long time. Nice bike!


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

That Liteville is gorgeous! But one thing is the suspension has always scared me even though I know there is nothing to worry about. Just something about the arm coming up into the stand over area...


----------



## DevonPete (Oct 5, 2013)

Opinions said:


> That Liteville is gorgeous! But one thing is the suspension has always scared me even though I know there is nothing to worry about. Just something about the arm coming up into the stand over area...


It's something that I've heard concerns of a few times, but in reality the linkage is never going to be an issue, as you say. The upward movement of the linkage arm is infront of the seatpost. So as you know when descending body position is behind the seatpost, so i've never had any concern over interference with my 'area'


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

The stable, all XT builds:


2013 Bronson C with 650b Arch, Nic 2.35 Front, Nic 2.25 Rear
2013 Blur TRc Large w/ 650b Crest, Fox Talas 140/110mm, Ron 2.25 R, Dampf 2.25 Front, Black
2013 Blur TRc Medium w/ 26" i19's, Lefty 130mm (for Girlfriend, dream bike), White


----------



## aalba_82s (Jun 18, 2012)

not at all, it costs a little work climbing with this setup but when you descend is incredible, I think the bike is well suited to this fork. It depend in where you ride...


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

I shaved 2 lbs 10 oz off my covert!

Went to a 1 x 10 setup (MRP Bling ring)
removed the MRP 2X Chain guide
Changed seats
Changed pedals 

I was using some old Downhill DX SPD's (the red ones) they weight 1.5 lbs! They work great but I didn't realize they were that heavy .... gezz


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Nice looking bike...what size is it?


Thanks, it's a medium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

My 2008 Trek Fuel EX8, xtr shifters, everything else is xt, 60mm stem, 740mm boobars, Crankbros dropper post, 130mm front, 120mm rear.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

My 2 most recent AM builds. The Pivot is going up for sale to make way for a new build so the Mason is taking over until the new Mach 6 arrives.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

nyrangerfan222 said:


> Man I am loving this bike. Since getting it in May, I've made a few changes including the pike up front, trail king tires 2.4 front and rear, and a wolftooth chainring. Nothing but smiles every time I take it out.


Is your front tire reversed? 'Conti' should be on the left side as is on the rear?


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Some updates:
On the white alu Force: 780mm bars and Vanilla R shock









On the Carbon Force: 40mm stem


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

rockhop said:


> Is your front tire reversed? 'Conti' should be on the left side as is on the rear?


There is directional arrows showing front and rear depending on placement of tire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

my 2012 Giant Reign 2


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

Just picked this one up


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

NOS Butcher, rides well solid.

XTR/XT, stans flow, hopes, 55rc3ti, blah


----------



## vanfreeride (Oct 19, 2013)

My Corratec X-Force 2012. 140/140mm. 14Kg. Cheap, but works rather well!


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

My beloved (and now for sale :thumbsup Prophet Team Replica
PM me if interested, shipping all Europe


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

*Here is my bike.*

Finest piece of superior Austrian Bike Technology.
Model: F2 = Fun&Function (both)

































It is made of steel and cannot be broken.

Specs:
Full Deore LX drivetrain and brakes
ARAYA CV-7 wheels
Some great fork

Upgrades so far:
Seatpost
saddle
grips

and no, I'll not sell it, never.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Steel Calf said:


> It is made of steel and cannot be broken.


Challenge Accepted.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

X-post from Evil Uprising thread,
'14 Evil Uprising, size: M/L
Fox Float CTD shock (also trying a borrowed RP23 XV kashima, until my Float X arrives)
Fox VAN 36 160mm RC2
Stan's ZTR Flow/HOPE Pro 2 EVO wheels (20mm front, 142mm rear)
HOPE Tech M4 brakes - 203mm front, 183mm rear, floating rotors
Continental RQ UST 2.2 rear (setup tubeless with 70g Stan's juice)
Continental RQ UST 2.4 front (setup tubeless with 70g Stan's juice)
Easton Havoc carbon bars 750mm
Thomson Elite X4 50mm stem
HOPE Head doctor
ODI Rogue grips
HOPE grip doctor bar plugs
DMR Vault Pedals
175mm Shimano XT 28/40T Cranks
HOPE Ceramic BB
XT 11-36 cassette
XTR shadow+ clutch rear der
XT direct front der
XT Shifters
2x10 set-up
MRP 2x chain guide
KS LEV 150mm seat dropper
Selle Italia Filante saddle
invisiFRAME, full frame protection (Uprising-specific) kit
Weight: 14.8kilos (32.6lbs)
HA: 66 degrees with flip chips on the High setting (65 on low setting)


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^ wow love it


----------



## Acroni (Dec 29, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Fireeye Flame 2012, Medium, Orange
* Fork: Rock Shox Sektor Sektor RL Dual Position Coil Maxle Lite Fork 150mm, 15mm QR
* Brakes: Shimano SLX -M675-B disc brakes
* Cranks: Shimano SLX FC-M675 2x10-speed 38-24
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX FD-M675-B
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX RD-M675-GS Shadow Plus
* Pedals: Octane One Static
* Shifters: SLX Rapidfire PLUS SL-M670-B I-Spec 2x10-speed
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm
* Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt Comp Riserbar 720mm
* Seatpost: Truvativ Hussefelt 20mm Offset
* Saddle: Da Bomb Urbanizer 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano SM-BB70
* Cassette: Shimano Deore XT CS-M771-10 speed, 11-34
* Chain: Shimano SLX CN-HG75 10-speed
* Headset: FSA Pig
* Grips: Nukeproof Element Half Waffle Lock On Grip
* Front Tire: Continental X-King 2,4''
* Hub: Switch EVO, 10mm rear QR through axle
* Rims: Stans ZTR Flow
* Rotors: SLX SM-RT66M 180mm
* Rear Tire: Continental X-King 2,2''


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd call it a trail bike, no mountains around here.

2012 Stumpy FSR Comp. Easton Havoc carbon bars cut to 720mm, 50mm Race Face Atlas Stem, and a set of Hope Tech M4 Evos. Before next season Id like to swap out the Wellgo MG1s for something that has a lower profile and add a KS Lev.


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Opinions?!?*

Build complete...Started its life as a 2010 Rockhopper Expert. Somewhere between a Trail and AM HT depending on who is defining the terms. What do you think?
2010 Rockhopper Expert 26"
- FOX Float 32 120mm CTD Fork
- Mavic Crosstrail rims
- Kenda Nevegal tires 2.35 (F) 2.1 (R)
- SRAM X9 Shifters and FD
- SRAM X7 RD and GXP crankset
- 3x9 converted to 2x9 22/32/BASH
- SRAM PG-990 Cassette 11-34
- Hayes Prime Pro Brakes, Rotors 180 (F) 160 (R) 
- Lizard Skins Peaty Lock-on Grips
- Answer XC/Trail 685 Pro Taper bar
- Truvativ AKA 60mm stem
- Cane Creek 110 Headset
- Jagwire Ripcord cables and housing
- Shimano M647 DX trail pedals
- Hope QR seat clamp
- Hope lighweight bash guard (34T)
- Blackspire Stinger chainguide


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

All mountain, eh? Not sure of the exact definition, but I use this for most all mountains I may be able to get over!

2012 Salsa El Mariachi Ti, with additional Ti parts in the cockpit and custom wheel build.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

AM can mean many things but I would suspect the MTBR oracle would position that fine cycle in the XC category. Nice bike all the same.....Id put it in the AM 29'er thread and the hardtail AM thread just t make sure you tick all the boxes.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't think I have ever been so envious of an xc 29er hardtail.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was thinking of converting my current 4x/playbike into an AM bike with the addition of a XX1 cassette and dropper post. My good old Reverb fits and allows saddle height to be 'DH low' or 'AM high'


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

My butcher, Now with Vivid Air R2C and Zee brakes, Unbelievable power and modulation in the brakes and the shock i'm still setting up but is amazingly controlled and very plush.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*2009 Mongoose Teocali Super*

New RaceFace ATLAS stem for the Teocali


----------



## Chris.S. (Oct 11, 2013)

Ellsworth Epiphany-Hunter Green Ano
Gen2 Magnesium rocker w/ hollow carbon bridge
RS Tora Solo Air 130mm fork
Fox RP23
XTR Rear D
XT Front D
Tioga Factory team DH wheels
XT F hub
Specialized Stour R hub
Ritchey seatpost
Maxxis High roller DH 2.35 front tire
WTB 2.3 rear tire
Shimano Octalink cranks/bb
ODI lock-ons
Hayes Brakes w/8" rotors

Buncha other stuff. Weighs in about 34lb w/o pedals, currently carrying a few extra pounds via-DH front tire, Roox Torque bar, Wellgo B52 flat pedals


----------



## peace_keeper1517 (Jul 6, 2008)

My all mountain bike, Avanti torrent. Also my Derilikt jump bike


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I just put KS Levs on both of mine. 150mm on the Nicolai and 100mm on the Liteville.


----------



## nzx0 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Trance X (25.1lb)*

'Finished' tweeking my Trance. Sitting at 25.1lbs.

- XTR M988 wheelset (running tubeless)
- XTR med cage clutched rear mech
- XTR rear shifter
- XTR 11-36T cassette
- XT Crank 1x10 with Raceface wide/narrow 32T ring
- XT trails brakes
- 203mm front and 180mm rear rotors
- Fox Talas front, Fox RP23 rear
- Easton EC70 bars
- Ritchey superlogic 1-bolt seatpost
- Fizik Gobi XM Carbon seat
- Atac XS pedals
- Hope finish kit

















































Cheers


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn! That bike is Giant!!!:lol:


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

NOS Santa Cruz Blur LT Carbon
DT Swiss EXM 150
X9 crank
36t Wolftooth Chainring
XX1 shifter
XX1 RD
XX1 Cassette
American Classic hubs
Chinese carbon 30mm wide rims
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 Snake Skin
Fox DOSS 30.9mm seatpost
Shimano XT brakes

Under 25lbs, and rocket ship fast.

View attachment 845870


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My garage Queen. She's very fun to ride.










Pike, Reverb Stealth, Monarch RT3, Hope/WTB i19 wheels - tires vary. Here with a 2.35 Bontrager XR4 TR and a 2.3 Specialized Butcher TR. 
XX brakes, shifter. X.9 short cage rear mech, XT cassette. Hadley bolt through on the rear. Race Face on the bar and stem, Ruffian lock on grips.
X.0 crank, MRP AM-Guide, Wolftooth ring. King HS. Some bits removed, lots of Velcro and Tape keeping things quiet and protecting the lower linkage bits. Lots of ti and alu sprinkled throughout the build.

26# as sits. Varies with tires. Could go lighter, but that entails more $$$$, and I'm quite pleased with how it rides now. 









Carbon rims in the future? Perhaps. 









Very, very solid riding bike, very confidence inspiring. I'm now doing stuff all the time on this bike that in the past I was only hitting on my 7" bike. I'm sold on carbon, after
a year on this frame.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you drill a hole in the seat tube for the stealth? And what travel pike is it?


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Cobra8d said:


> New RaceFace ATLAS stem for the Teocali
> View attachment 844080


I was wondering why that spot looked so familiar. Great break spot on Otay Lake.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

nightofthefleming said:


> Did you drill a hole in the seat tube for the stealth? And what travel pike is it?


Yep.

150mm.

Carefully done drilling, up-sizing bits and smoothing things as I went. No worries in quite a few months now. SCB responded to my queries about doing so with a "we don't condone doing it, but here is where the hole is located on our newer
internal routed dropper models..." I ran with it. Heat shrink tubing on the connection points, and where the tubing enters the frame. Smoothed and clear-coated the edges of the hole. 
If I have a frame issue, that isn't the spot likely for it to crop up. It'll be the lower link bonded alu bits or the chainstays on this bike.

The fork is running a good amount of sag, yet ramps up nicely - my front end height when actually on the bike feels good - I'm right around 67*. Ideally, I'd prefer to drop it down to 140mm.

It also doesn't hurt that I"m only about 170# RTR.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Did they mention if it would void your warranty or not?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

nightofthefleming said:


> Did they mention if it would void your warranty or not?


No hard yes/no answer. Sort of a "it would depend" answer. Basically if it broke anywhere near there, I'm SOL obviously. Something on the rear tri? No problem.

All the troubles I've ever seen/heard of on the TRc frames has been linkage or rear tri related, so I went for it. If doing it again, would go a smidge higher and a touch more offset to the non-drive side.










Started with some smaller bits, worked my way to larger. Nice new, sharp bits. Took my time and kept things from getting very hot. Hole is angled upwards to get the hose routed that direction without too sharp a curve.





































My nice and grippy remote end. Same is done to the thumb paddle on my shifter - no slip when completely soaked from the nasty summer humidity!


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

My Trek Fuel Ex 7 2013. Mostly stock and not really a hardcore AM but it is really capable.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

The latest version of my Reign. Just put a Lyrik converted to Solo Air RC2DH. Hope Pro II/Mavic 729 wheels, SLX/Zee drivetrain, Reverb, Minions, etc. Once I get the the RP2 retuned and sorted out it should be money. Right around 31 lbs, could easily lose a pound by going with more appropriate and lighter rims. Hard to justify with how solid they are, though. Same with the crank. No longer using the MRP guide, the RaceFace Narrow wide chainring paired up with the clutch derailleur lives up to the hype. Have yet to lose a chain despite my best efforts at poor line choices and botched landings and drops.


----------



## Brewza (Jul 21, 2013)

My Giant Reign 2 with a few upgrades. XT Crankset, Shifter/ Deraileur, Cassette, Spank Oozy Evo Wheelset (tubeless), Oozy stem, Spank Subrosa bars, Odi Rogue grips, Deore brakes ( I initially grabbed these to upgrade from the base model Avids it came with and they seem pretty good) Hope discs, ( I have some Icetech discs coming), Sella Italia saddle.

28.48 lbs at the moment. Lighter than I expected.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*A 'Unique' Nomad C*

Hi All,

Sister's in Law bike finally built up. Just need to tune fork/shock and finalise stem spacer height.

Per the specs below, was hoping to end up with something 'unique'.

Specs:

Frame - 2013 Santa Cruz Nomad C (Medium)
Rear Shock - Fox Float CTD
Headset - Cane Creek 110
Seat Collar - Santa Cruz
Fork - 2013 Bos Deville TRC (160mm)
Stem - 2013 FSA OS-99 CSI UD Carbon/Alloy Hybrid 90mm Green Stem 
Handlebars - FSA K-FORCE LOW RISER HANDLEBAR
Grips - GT Lock-On Grips 
Saddle - Fizik Arione Donna 
Seatpost - Niner RDO Kermit Green
Brakes - Shimano Saint M820 Disc Brake
Rotors - Shimano XT-Saint RT86 Ice-Tech 6-Bolt @ 203mm 
R/Derailleur - Shimano Saint M820 Shadow+ 10 Speed Rear Mech 
Rear Shifter - Shimano Saint M820 1x10 Speed Trigger Shifter
Cassette - Shimano XT M771 10 Speed MTB Cassette 11-36T
Chain - Shimano XT HG95 10 Speed Chain
Crankset - HammerSchmidt AM 
Front Shifter - HammerSchmidt X.0
Bottom Bracket - HammerSchmidt AM (73mm)
Wheelset - Xentis Kappa 2 
Tires - Schwalbe Crazy Bob 26 x 2.35
Inner Tubes - Continental
Pedals - Shimano M647 Clipless SPD MTB Pedals
WEIGHT: *15.1kg - 33.22pds*


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

if there is a bike that can get schwalbe's super motos it's this one.
ditch the crazy bobs and a couple of pounds along with them.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

what's with the urban/street tires on what is clearly not an urban bike?


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

"A 'Unique' Nomad C" 

I can't believe it weighs 33lbs with all that carbon fiber ... is the wheels & tires??


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it has to be the 3.5# crankset. i would expect that much carbon to be 25lbs or less. where is the weight coming from? my 5 spot is 27lbs and i don't see 6lbs difference.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

My Blur LTc weighs 24.5...

Those wheels, cranks and fork must be tanks.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Those wheels, cranks and fork must be tanks.


Subtract 4lb for the Hammerschmidt rotary anchor box and it's accompanying mooring (aka BB). Also, Crazy Bob's are heavy ass tyres.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

scrublover said:


> No hard yes/no answer. Sort of a "it would depend" answer. Basically if it broke anywhere near there, I'm SOL obviously. Something on the rear tri? No problem.


Sorry to say but it is beyond my understanding why would someone drill a hole in its beautiful and expensive frame just to put a dropper post!


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Urban bike and saint brakes. Why.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Zinglespeeder said:


> Urban bike and saint brakes. Why.


Reminds me of Utah Saints


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Paris Galanis said:


> Sorry to say but it is beyond my understanding why would someone drill a hole in its beautiful and expensive frame just to put a dropper post!


Then I guess it's a good thing it isn't your bike, hmmm?

I like the function of the Reverb posts, but dislike the hose flopping about. I also like the aesthetics of the Stealth version. I don't see it as having made the bike less "beautiful" by any means.

It's a bike. It's meant to be ridden.

So it begs the question: at what price-point and level of uginess are you willing to drill a hole?

Lastly: because I could.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

scrublover said:


> Then I guess it's a good thing it isn't your bike, hmmm?
> 
> I like the function of the Reverb posts, but dislike the hose flopping about. I also like the aesthetics of the Stealth version. I don't see it as having made the bike less "beautiful" by any means.
> 
> ...


i think it's very well done. kudos. santa cruz can't actually come out and say they approve but they totally do. it's the same spot that they do the exact same thing.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

saturnine said:


> i think it's very well done. kudos. santa cruz can't actually come out and say they approve but they totally do. it's the same spot that they do the exact same thing.


Yep. They gave me an answer of "we don't really condone it, but here is where the hole is on our newest models..." just prior to the Bronson and so on being publicized.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

For me there isn't really any price point to justify drilling a hole in my bike. But having said that it is your choice and eventhough I can't understand it I respect it so no need to get crazy about my question.


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

Only issue... No excuses


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

AllMountaineer said:


> Only issue... No excuses
> View attachment 847120
> View attachment 847123
> View attachment 847124


Tires are mismatched.

j/k dude, that's the thread ender right there, that's just about the most perfect bike ever built.


----------



## AllMountaineer (Sep 7, 2013)

2w4s said:


> Tires are mismatched.
> 
> j/k dude, that's the thread ender right there, that's just about the most perfect bike ever built.


lol...! Have addtional Dampfs in 2.25 and 2.35 to swap with Bee-Line 2.2, and of course clipless pedals (on other bike today). Depends on the ride


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

AllMountaineer said:


> Only issue... No excuses


hot. HOT. Hawtness.

Carbon rims are high on my lust list, just not at the price-points I'm happy with. Either crazy spendy, or cheap enough I can stomach them, but with questionable durability and whatnot.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

AllMountaineer said:


> Only issue... No excuses
> View attachment 847120
> View attachment 847123
> View attachment 847124


I'm drooling
What a BIKE!!


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

How about some black ENVE decals?


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

My 2012 Diamondback Scapegoat 
Medium Frame
2009 (or 2010?) Marzocchi 66 rc3
Dhx-A 5.0 shock
Stans flow/zee/slx wheelset
SLX brakes w/203 icetech rotors
excavator tires, setup tubeless
Raceface Ride xc crankset
Blackspire Stinger tensioner
x-9 clutch 2x10 shifting
Renthal Fatbars
Guesset Staff stem
Oury Lock on Grips
Gravity Dropper classic post
WTB volt saddle


----------



## ukuberv700 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cannot remember if I've put mine up but it has changed a bit,



















The above pics are showing a Nobby Nic on the front but its been changed to an H/Dampf 
Spec:2011 Cannondale Jekyll 3 Alloy-Medium 
Renthal Fatbar-cut to 760mm
Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm stem
XTR Trail brakes-IceTech 180mm rotors
XTR 10sp shifter
Saint 10sp rear mech
Saint pedals
Charge Spoon saddle
RS Reverb
RS 2012 Lyrik RC2L Coil U-Turn
RaceFace grips
FSA K-Force Light Carbon cranks-Renthal 34t chainring
E-Thirteen LG1+ chain device
DT Swiss-Hope wheelset
Hans Dampf trailstar tubeless tires


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is my 2014 Devinci Dixon Carbon.

Spec:
2014 RC3+ custom tuned by Suspension Experts
2011 RC2DH U-Turn Coil Lyrik at 160mil
Shimano Brakes and Drivetrain except for RF Narrow Wide
Easton Carbon Havoc Bars
Light Bicycle Rims, 240 back King Front
Spesh Butcher Grid Front Tire
Bonty XR4 rear
Chromag Moon Saddle

Soon it'll have a Pike and X01 cranks with spiderless Wolftooth ring


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, spent last night after work meditatively putting the final touches on the bike. Installed a RockShox Reverb and a new 800mm bar with an 80mm stem (from a 680mm and a 100mm stem). Cut everything to size, routed the cables. This bike is a different beast from when I bought it.


















EDIT:

*Rider:* 189cm, 88-92kgs
*Bike weight: *13.16kgs (29.01lbs)
*Frame: *19.5" 2012 Fuel EX 9
*Fork: *2012 Fox Factory 32 DRCV 120mm FIT RLC
*Shock: *2014 Fox Float CTD Boostvalve XV
*Wheels:* Bontrager Rhythm Elite
*Brakes: *Shimano XT M785 Ice-Tech 180mm rotors (front and rear)
*Crankset:* Shimano XT M785 with Race Face crank boots
*Chainring:* Race Face Narrow Wide 32t
*Rear Mech: *Shimano Zee Clutch, trail wide 11-36
*Shifter: *Shimano XT
*Pedals: *Shimano XT cleats (Have trail wide pattern I may well throw on)
*Seatpost: *RockShox Reverb
*Stem: *Bontrager Rhythm Pro 80mm
*Handlebar:* Kore Torsion Race ED Flat 800mm 9° Sweep
*Front Tyre:* Maxxis Ardent 2.25 LUST @27psi
*Rear Tyre:* Maxxis Crossmark 2.25 LUST @30psi

These rubbers have been pretty confident. The bike was really used for Cross Country racing in the passed, sort of the background I come from. The area in which I ride though, this was the ideal cross county bike, as the terrain is really technical, but not large hills, undulating constantly, short sharp climbs which got the heart rate up then thrown straight down the other side if not shot along a ridge line for a bit., hence the slightly thinner rubbers, going wider does give you that confidence in handling, but you really do feel them on the climbs. Found the 2.25's are a nice middle ground, but once these wear out I might go throw the Ardent on the back and put a Mountain King 2.4 on the front.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Is pretty wild how much just throwing on a wide bar can transform your ride. Inexpensive but immediately noticeable upgrade. Looks good!


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

And I though I was the only one running a longish stem with wide bars. 80mm 750mm bars. I'm tempted to swap some 780's onto mine from my extra bike just built but the brush is hitting my pinkies pretty good already! Haha.

800-dang do you feel like a kite and your chest is going to take off?


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

suspman said:


> And I though I was the only one running a longish stem with wide bars. 80mm 750mm bars. I'm tempted to swap some 780's onto mine from my extra bike just built but the brush is hitting my pinkies pretty good already! Haha.
> 
> 800-dang do you feel like a kite and your chest is going to take off?


I only put them on last night (like always, logic being that I'd start WIDE, then if it wasn't comfortable, I'd trim them down a little bit), took the bike out this morning, just got back in, in fact. The reach is really nice, the bike feels pretty natural to be on, the thing that I really notice is when I throw the bike down into corners all of a sudden I've got this extra bit of bars to hold onto. It's hard to explain but I don't need to stretch my arms out as much in order to lean the bike in.

They do feel a little wide, but I'll leave them like this for a month and see if it's just something I need to get used to. It might just need a slight adjustment to how I position the sweep, rather than a trim down. The chest does feel open, I was lucky not to catch any big head winds yet, but I'm sure it'll feel like a parachute the moment I do. Pretty quickly forgotten with how confidently it handles now, I used to think 680mm was wide, but these just feel so "SURE" of where you're pointing the wheel.

The dropper post is...a revelation. The first time I went down some chunk, and dropped it down, I sort of felt that I'd just blown $300 on a gimmick, a cool one, but I didn't feel like it was amazing thing everyone says it is. But kept at it. It's one of those things, I've been used to riding with an extended seatpost for years now, so not feeling the saddle as I went through rough stuff felt really weird at first. This sensation was quickly forgotten with the realisation that I can just throw my arse back ANYTIME I want, it's amazing.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Upgraded a few things. 7" of plush travel for bombing the descents and 30lbs and low gearing that let's me climb anything.:cornut:


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

That saddle is glorious!!!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL, thanks.


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

I already whored this out in the Ibis enduro thread, but what the hell:









Rider - 5'9, 155lbs
Mojo HD L Frame
RS Pike 27.5 160mm (w/26" wheels)
DHX Air 5.0 
Answer Pro Taper Carbon 720mm
Thomson stem, 50mm
Cane Creek headset
XT Brakes, 180mm / 160mm, Icetech rotors.
XT cranks, 24/36 chainrings, RaceFace bash
Shimano XT Shadow Plus
Shimano XT FD
Stans Arch EX rims, tubeless.
Mallet 3 pedals
Maxxis Minion 2.5 Exo F - 25PSI, Maxxis Ardent Exo 2.25 R - 29PSI, tubeless
Hope F/Ibis R Hub
Command Blacklite dropper
Selle SLR saddle

Haven't weighed it since the stock build, but its likely between 29 and 30lbs.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

gbug said:


> I already whored this out in the Ibis enduro thread, but what the hell:
> 
> View attachment 849128


That white rim on the front makes me sad with the rest of the bike being so matching. But that bike is gorgeous! Worthy of being whored to every board in which it is relevant.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Why the 27.5 fork with 26" wheels? Looking to slacken it sinew more, or planning to convert to 27.5?


----------



## Jergus (Jan 23, 2011)

tp806 said:


> X-post from Evil Uprising thread,
> '14 Evil Uprising, size: M/L
> Fox Float CTD shock (also trying a borrowed RP23 XV kashima, until my Float X arrives)
> Fox VAN 36 160mm RC2
> ...


Very nice build !
Fox Van, UST tires and still under 15kg.
How it's ride ?


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

It rides wickedly!!!

Sent from my Moto RAZR XT910 using Tapatalk.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

My 2013 Intense Uzzi...

Now converted to 27.5!!!


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

bikeboardorblade said:


> Why the 27.5 fork with 26" wheels? Looking to slacken it sinew more, or planning to convert to 27.5?


I figured at some point I will want to at least try 27.5, so mostly this was just a way of future-proofing my bike. The slackened HA is an added bonus, as I was wanting to get it down to 66ish anyways with an angleset.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Just came in this week built her up and can't wait to ride!

Medium Mojo HDR 650B
Fox 34 Evolution 150mm
Cane Creek mixed tapered 40 series headset
Eason Haven 650b wheels 
WTB Vigilante 650b tires 2.35 front and rear tubeless (the rear is really tight I will switch to a smaller 2.2 tire in a month)
Easton EA70 seat post 
WTB Rocket V SLT saddle
Easton Havoc 65mm stem
Enve Carbon DH bars 
Lizard Skin MOAB lock on grips
Full Shimano XT Shadow plus drive train 
Shimano XT brakes and rotors 180 front and rear
Crank Brothers Egg beaters


XT by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


Mojo by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


Mid by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


Final by Daniel SUB1IM388, on Flickr


----------



## Hillside_Cycling (Jul 16, 2013)

*Canyon Torque EX Trailflow 2014, size M, color Evil Black*

The bike is equipped like this with all stock components, except pedals. The only change I'll make to it, will be fitting a Blackspire DER chain guide to protect the 34t chainring. The bike will be used mostly for AM/Trail and some Freeride.

It was selected as "Bike of The Day" today at Vital MTB.  There's also the complete specification of the parts.

Here are some photos of the bike. More photos in the link above.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally have mine pretty much sorted,

2012 Remedy 8 Size Large
Kashima Upgrade Front Fork
Full XT Driveline 2x10 with shadow plus Medium cage derailleur 
Hans Dampf Front, Bonty XR4 Rear
Reverb Stealth 150mm Dropper
Deity Comp Blacklabel 740mm Bars
Lizard Skin Dual Lock Grips
Blackspire 36 Tooth Front Chain ring 
Blackspire 2x Chain Guide
Stans Tubeless
180mm XT Rotors
142x12 Zee rear hub
XTR Trail Clip Pedals
Current weight 13.5kg


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

FLN75S said:


> View attachment 851339


That Flow MTB sticker, you sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

FLN75S said:


> Finally have mine pretty much sorted,
> 
> 2012 Remedy 8 Size Large
> Kashima Upgrade Front Fork
> ...


Sweet ride.

A few questions on the Blackspire 2x CG. How long have you been running it, and is it working well? Also is it the ISCG or BB mount version? I'm on the hunt for a 2x CG for my HD, so curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Zaf said:


> That Flow MTB sticker, you sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


Haha, why thank you. Loved the Roller coaster series looking forward to next year :thumbsup:



gbug said:


> Sweet ride.
> 
> A few questions on the Blackspire 2x CG. How long have you been running it, and is it working well? Also is it the ISCG or BB mount version? I'm on the hunt for a 2x CG for my HD, so curious to hear your thoughts.


Its the ISCG mount, ive had it on there since end of August and done about 350kms. Never had any issues doesn't upset the shifting and has only worn a little as the chain rubs on it. I did find when i first got it though that the tabs on my Remedy ISCG old where too big to let the backing plate sit flush so i had to spin it on the lathe real quick to just open up the slot they have for the tab to sit in (sorry hard to explain) I'm not sure if that was an issue with the bike or the guide.


----------



## braçal (Jun 14, 2011)

Zaf said:


> Well, spent last night after work meditatively putting the final touches on the bike. Installed a RockShox Reverb and a new 800mm bar with an 80mm stem (from a 680mm and a 100mm stem). Cut everything to size, routed the cables. This bike is a different beast from when I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup! How did you manage to fit that rear shock?


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

braçal said:


> Nice setup! How did you manage to fit that rear shock?












Lower and upper bushings are the same size, if memory serves a 39.88mm spacing. The lower mount uses the same 8mm bolt that came with the frame, the upper you can potentially use the same bearings and get a 10mm bushing and bolt to go through, I grabbed an 8mm bushing, popped in some new bearings to the EVO link. If you use the 10mm, you can use the same spacers that sit between the shock and link on the standard DRCV, I've just washered these out to fit my 8mm bolt. You can potentially get a wider bushing, but I was following the recommendation of a few guys who'd been putting coil shocks on their Remedy's and followed their process.


----------



## MarkyJ (Dec 6, 2013)

*2009 Redemption 3*

* Frame Size & Color: 17.5 M red
* Fork: Rockshox Domain 318is Uturn 115-160mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5`s
* Cranks: Truvativ fireX
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: SLX Shadow
* Pedals: Shimano Saint
* Stem: Felt
* Handlebar: Felt
* Seatpost: Raceface
* Saddle: Bel-Air
* Bottom Bracket: Hope SS
* Cassette: SRAM PG-950, 9-Speed Cassette, 11-32 tooth range
* Headset: FSA Big Fat Pig 1.5
* Grips: Hope
* Front Tire: Maxxis DHF 3C 26x2.5
* Front Rim: WTB Dual duty
* Front Hub/Skewer: Felt 20mm 
* Rear Tire: Continental Mountainking 26x2.4
* Rear Rim: Shimano
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano
* Weight: Approx 35 lbs


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Some better shots of the Dixon with updates:
2014 Large Carbon Dixon
160mm Pike
Custom tuned Monarch RC3+
X01 Cranks w/ spiderless 32t Wolftooth Ring
Havoc Carbon Bars
XTR shifter and GS derailleur
XTR Pedals
Light-Bicycle Hoops
Chromag Moon Saddle
Gravity Dropper LP post
ODI Attack Grips


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*updated EG*

Updated my El Guapo:

New Zee RD
Swapped out crank
XTR bb


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

My new AM setup:

2014 Specialized Enduro S-Works
* Frame Size & Color: Small blk/white
* Fork: RS Lyrik RC2DH
* Brakes: XT m785
* Cranks:XX1
* Front Derailleur:na
* Rear Derailleur: XX1
* Pedals:wellgo B143
* Stem: Easton Havoc
* Handlebar:Enve DH
* Seatpost:Specialized Blacklite IR
* Saddle: WTB Silverado
* Bottom Bracket: Wheels Manufacturing Enduro ceramic
* Chain guide: MRP G3 mini
* Cassette:XX1
* Headset:FSA
* Grips:ODI Rogue
* Front Tire:Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo TS
* Front Rim:Easton Havoc
* Front Hub/Skewer:Easton Havoc
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo PS
* Rear Rim:Easton Havoc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Easton
* Weight: 29lbs


----------



## BlurClassic (Jun 3, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: Jekyll Medium
* Fork: 36 Fox Talas 180
* Brakes: XO
* Cranks: Stock Sram
* Front Derailleur: XO
* Rear Derailleur: XO
* Pedals: Hope
* Stem: Stock
* Handlebar: Syntace Vector
* Seatpost: Reverb
* Cassette:XO
* Headset:Cane Creek
* Grips: Stock
* Front Tire: Fat Albert
* Front Rim: Crossmax SX
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic
* Rear Tire: Fat Albert
* Rear Rim: Crossmax SX
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic


----------



## AntonioLekic (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow really nice build!!!


----------



## Fuzion The Ace (Dec 10, 2013)

*This Is my All-Mountain Airborne Marauder*



























Hi all,
Names Fuzion The Ace {Ed }

This is My Airborne Marauder 

* *Frame Size & Color*: Airborne Marauder L
* *Fork*: Marzocchi 66 CR
* *Brakes*: Hayes Stroker Trail
* *Cranks*: Shimano SLX Dual ring W/ Bashguard
* *Front Derailleur*: Shimano SLX 2 speed
* *Rear Derailleur*: SRAM X9
* *Pedals*: Crank Brotheres 50/50 2
* *Stem*: Azonic
* *Handlebar*: Race Face Atlas
* *Seatpost*: FUNN
* *Saddle*:Spank Sebrosa
* *Bottom Bracket*: Shimano SLX
* *Cassette*: SRAM PG 990
* *Headset*: Cane Creek 40 Zero Stack
* *Grips*: Peaty Cheers Lizard Skins
* *Front Tire*: Maxxis Ardent Downhill 2ply 60a
* *Front Rim*: Azonic Outlaw
* *Front Hub/Skewer*: Azonic 20 mm Thru Axle
* *Rear Tire*: Maxxis Ardent Downhill 2 ply 60a
* *Rear Rim*: Azonic Outlaw
* *Rear Hub/Skewer*: Azonic 12 mm to 10mm stepdown solid Thru Axle
* *Weight*: She is a little thick 

Thx for looking and feel free to comment :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisterridgerider (Apr 27, 2012)

*Sinister Ridge*

Staying hard since '08. Should I see a doctor?


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice looking bike. I wouldn't change it either.


----------



## bishop619 (Apr 23, 2013)

*'07 K2 Crush - (K2 Attack frame)*

It's still pretty much stock...just got it from a friend so i can start a bike project. I had the same type of bike years ago but it got stolen :madmax:. I made a few minor upgrades, like the '26 Bria puncture resistant road tires, which runs smoothly (i'll be mainly using it in urban areas), installed an iphone bike mount from "ibike" and got me an LG 700 bluetooth headset ( Siri works really nice while i'm riding...it's almost like having Jarvis :smilewinkgrin . I do plan on upgrading major parts pretty soon...Does anyone know if 650B (27.5) wheels will fit in a medium frame K2 crush or K2 Attack?

















The clearance in the rear is about an inch, so I'm not sure if a 27.5 tire will fit


----------



## barjanto (Dec 4, 2011)

*2013 Specialized Enduro*


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

*New mach 6*


----------



## Yama Arashi (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Joel RW said:


> View attachment 855689


Pike, XO-1, Nice build, me likey.......little jealous.


----------



## thefool808 (Jan 23, 2006)

sinisterridgerider said:


> Staying hard since '08. Should I see a doctor?


That ridge is beautiful.


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just sharing my all-mountain rig and my first custom build...GT Force Expert Carbon.

















and my trusty, bomb-proof Airborne Taka.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

That taka is really more of a freeride/downhill rig, but it sure looks like a beast.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

That GT is wild looking but I like it


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

WarBoom said:


> That GT is wild looking but I like it


Thanks, I may have to tame that beast...


----------



## dzdale (Aug 7, 2007)

* Frame : Banshee Rune 2014, flouro Green

* Fork: Xfusion Metric, adjusted to 160mm

* Brakes: Shimano Saint

* Cranks: Shimano Saint

* Front Derailleur: None

* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Zee FR

* Pedals: Shimano Saint

* Stem: Nukeproof warhead 50mm

* Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper DH

* Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb

* Saddle: Reverse Racing Fort will

* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint

* Cassette: Shimano XT

* Headset: Hope

* Grips: ODI sdg

* Front Tire: Hans Dampf 2.35

* Front Rim: Stans flow EX 650 B

* Front Hub/Skewer: hope pro 2 evo

* Rear Tire: Hans Dampf

* Rear Rim: Stans Flow EX

* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope Pro Evo 2

* Weight: 15.4 kilograms / 33.95 lbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

dzdale said:


> * Frame : Banshee Rune 2014, flouro Green
> 
> * Fork: Xfusion Metric, adjusted to 160mm
> 
> ...


That bike is pure sex, nice work!


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

is that an old pike sticker on a new pike? haha

nice bike btw. is it a proto?

edit: never mind apparently i can't read.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

It is.

Made some old school Pike decals at work, like the old graphic so much better than their new "aesthetic"... good eye.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

That is nice, love the frames clean lines. That "PIKE" looks cool.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

dzdale said:


> * Frame : Banshee Rune 2014, flouro Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sick. With this build I would think you would have the geo set in the slackest!?


----------



## dzdale (Aug 7, 2007)

socalMX said:


> Sick. With this build I would think you would have the geo set in the slackest!?


I,ll probably ride it like this to get a feel for it then set it in its slackest and test that for awhile. Will def put it in its slackest for the bike park


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

dzdale said:


>


That bike is hot as hell. Nice work.


----------



## Anthonyf (Mar 1, 2011)

*Stumpy Evo.*

My stumpy Evo above Golden Colorado. This build is stock. But I swapped out the bars for Race Face Atlas 780 and I am going to replace the Revalation fork with a Pike, Lyrik, or Fox 32. So far, I love this bike.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

May I recommend a lyrik or Pike? You would likely be very disappointed with the 32.


----------



## Anthonyf (Mar 1, 2011)

bikeboardorblade said:


> May I recommend a lyrik or Pike? You would likely be very disappointed with the 32.


Yeah no doubt. Thanks for the input. I just know I don't like the Revaluation. Its also going to depend on what kind of deal I can find. I am really interested in the Pike but having a hard time finding a deal.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Anthonyf said:


> Yeah no doubt. Thanks for the input. I just know I don't like the Revaluation. Its also going to depend on what kind of deal I can find. I am really interested in the Pike but having a hard time finding a deal.


X-Fusion . . . . take a good look at them.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

That's what I keep hearing. I'd love to try a Vengeance out, compare it to the Lyrik I'm on now.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

jhazard said:


>


+1 For those stickers! Damn good job. Hot bike as well


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks! I think since SRAM is going to go ahead and re-badge a fork as PIKE, they should pay a little homage to the bloodline, lol. Was not a fan of the new graphic treatment so had to take matters in my own hands.

Digging the ride, fast you go, the more it "wakes up".


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

jhazard said:


>


What bike is this?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

mrniceguy42 said:


> What bike is this?


A prototype Airborne is working on.

Not much I can say about it, other than well, it's posted in the "all mountain" forum and runs a Pike. That should at least give an idea of intended use/market  Other than that, I can't release any specifics other than its a blast to ride.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

jhazard said:


> A prototype Airborne is working on.
> 
> Not much I can say about it, other than well, it's posted in the "all mountain" forum and runs a Pike. That should at least give an idea of intended use/market  Other than that, I can't release any specifics other than its a blast to ride.


Looks nice! What's that tab on the seat tube pointed towards the rear tire?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

db_8 said:


> Looks nice! What's that tab on the seat tube pointed towards the rear tire?


Thanks! The tab is a direct mount for front derailleur/chainguide.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

jhazard said:


> Thanks! The tab is a direct mount for front derailleur/chainguide.


cool. sorry, wasn't familiar with direct mount stuff. my steed is outdated lmao


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Lol, no worries. Not the most elegant looking thing, but I guess if it's being used, it's pretty much invisible.


----------



## 727 (Dec 26, 2012)

rew


----------



## Vuco (Jun 6, 2009)

Trek Slash 8 2012 in a 1x10 setup + Zee brakes


----------



## tasty.dirt74 (Nov 13, 2009)

*First ride of 2014.*

1/1/14 0800.

First ride of the new year. 
21 km and over 600 mtrs of Climbing. All of the Mountain! 
Isnt that what ALL MOUNTAIN is ALL about ? 
Picture taken at the top of track 7 in Atherton. Far North Queensland, Australia. About a 40 min drive is Cairns, where we will have the World Cup circus in April.:thumbsup:


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

socalMX said:


> Upgraded suspension, the Pike 650b is now for sale. This Float-X shock is amazing! 2013 Banshee Rune 650b...


Is that a Fox 36 on there? What year model is it? What is the clearance like with the HaDa?


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice Enduro.:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

That Enduro is nice.

Added a few things to the Rune including Next SL cranks. 30lbs 4oz with pedals & dropper, not too bad considering the frames are heavy.


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

*remedy*


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

socalMX said:


> That Enduro is nice.
> 
> Added a few things to the Rune including Next SL cranks. 30lbs 4oz with pedals & dropper, not too bad considering the frames are heavy.


Awesome! Great looking Banchee. I have some Next SL's too for my Uzzi but I'm waiting on my ceramic bottom bracket to come in before I put them on. Mine is a triple though so I can still climb everything. I think I'll have my Uzzi down to 29lbs or just under when I put it on and that's including my dropper and 7" travel front and rear. I'll post pics when it's done.:cornut:


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice bikes you have here guys... my bike is at the very low end... an old schooler, but still a ripper...

Giant warp ds3


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> Awesome! Great looking Banchee. I have some Next SL's too for my Uzzi but I'm waiting on my ceramic bottom bracket to come in before I put them on. Mine is a triple though so I can still climb everything. I think I'll have my Uzzi down to 29lbs or just under when I put it on and that's including my dropper and 7" travel front and rear. I'll post pics when it's done.:cornut:


what is going on with that seat?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

What is going on with that seat?[/QUOTE]

Bro, whats going on with that seat is adding some style to a plain looking, but light weight Selle Italia Kit Carbino saddle. I've been rockin tassels on my seats since 2000.:cornut:


----------



## Yama Arashi (Jul 22, 2013)

^ Too funny/badass.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> Bro, whats going on with that seat is adding some style to a plain looking, but light weight Selle Italia Kit Carbino saddle. I've been rockin tassels on my seats since 2000.:cornut:


reminds me of this quote from the simpsons


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Lmfao!!!:lol:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice build on the Uzzi but I can not get along with the tassels & white housing. Looks like something from T.J.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Reminds me of Cheech Marin's hooptie from up in smoke!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

socalMX said:


> Nice build on the Uzzi but I can not get along with the tassels & white housing. Looks like something from T.J.


That's cool, different strokes for different folks. I'm not into having the same thing everyone else has.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> Reminds me of Cheech Marin's hooptie from up in smoke!


LOL, that's awesome! I should put a "Love Machine" decal on my bike too!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

We call them dingle balls.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

The ones in Cheech and Chong's bad ass "Love Machine" are dingle balls. Mine are stripper tasssels, similar but different. They're cool too though. I have run dingle balls in the past.:lol:


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> The ones in Cheech and Chong's bad ass "Love Machine" are dingle balls. Mine are stripper tasssels, similar but different. They're cool too though. I have run dingle balls in the past.:lol:


your knowledge of tassels is impressively encyclopedic.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Recognize.:ciappa:


----------



## Dirk77 (Mar 24, 2013)

Joel RW said:


> View attachment 855689


Rollin! Ride report?


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Since it has been BITTER cold up here by Chicago...Figured I would redo the AM/Trail/DH/slow XC bike for the next season of riding..
Here is my 2011 Canfield the"ONE"


----------



## dzdale (Aug 7, 2007)

rsullivan said:


> Since it has been BITTER cold up here by Chicago...Figured I would redo the AM/Trail/DH/slow XC bike for the next season of ridding..
> Here is my 2011 Canfield the"ONE"


The Canfield One ROCKS, nice build


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

My blue monster. Giant Reign S(e)X.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Just finished building my custom trigger 2.





































* Frame Size & Color: Black white Blue Cannondale Trigger 2 BallisTec Hi-Mod Carbon. Size Large.
* Fork: Rock Shox Revelation 2014 150mm Tapered.
* Brakes: Magura MT2 with BAT. Alligator Windcut 180/160 rotors
* Cranks:Sram S1400
* Front Derailleur: SramX7
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 Type 2 RBC
* Pedals: Blackspire Sub4 (Blue)
* Stem: Spank Spike Race 50mm 0 Rise (Blue)
* Handlebar: Race Face Next Carbon 720mm
* Seatpost: CB Joplin 4
* Saddle: Selle Italia Nekkar
* Bottom Bracket: Sram BB30
* Cassette: Sram PG-1070
* Chain: KMC X-10 Ti Gold
* Headset: SI Reducer KP205
* Grips: ODI Yeti (soon to be TMR Imprint Grips)
* Front Tire: Continental X-King 2 2.4 Protection
* Rear Tire: Continental X-King 2 2.4 Protection
* Wheelset: Easton ea90 XC
* Weight. 25 pounds all in.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Picked up a Trek Scratch 9 Coil for a great price. Going to add a 32 tooth to the front to make it a little more uphill friendly. Can't wait for the snow to disappear so I can ride it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

My new baby SB66C XT with haven wheels.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

2014 Trek Slash 8 size large
-XT Cranks 2x 24-36
-XT Cassette
-XT Med Cage Derailleur
-XT Brakes 
-Reverb dropper 150mm
-Diety Comp black Label bars 740mm
-XTR Clips (not shown)
-Tubeless
Weight 14.35kg
https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## fleanutz (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I added some new bling, so it's now 29.9lbs. Not too shabby for 7" of travel with a dropper post.:cornut:

Here is a couple of my recent vids to go with it. The camera is on the frame, so the clicking noise you hear is the Hope hubs. :thumbsup:

Rock-It trail in Aliso Woods on my 2013 Intense Uzzi. - YouTube

1st time down Car Wreck in Aliso Woods - YouTube


----------



## 727 (Dec 26, 2012)

...


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

That's a sick bike stuffshredman! I think all you need is some Hope red floating rotors!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks bro. Some red floaters would be nice. I actually need another set of brakes for my old Nomad, so I might put these ones on the Nomad and put the new Hopes on the Uzzi. :thumbsup:

For more pics and the complete build info click the link below.

Intense Uzzi - Faster Than U's Bike Check - Vital MTB


----------



## Yama Arashi (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## marco_g (Sep 4, 2013)

Knolly Endorphin


----------



## lucky99 (Dec 21, 2011)

* Frame Size & Color: Rune V2 (L) Raw
* Fork: Rockshox Pike RCT3 160mm 27.5
* Brakes: XT
* Cranks: XX1
* Front Derailleur: what the hell is front deailleur??
* Rear Derailleur: XX
* Front & Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller II 27.5 x 2.3
* Wheelset: DT Swiss E1900


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice Canfield. How much travel on that thing?


----------



## Yama Arashi (Jul 22, 2013)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice Canfield. How much travel on that thing?


Thanks! :thumbsup:

Manitou Dorado up front, 203mm/8"

Rear travel with a Cane Creek DB Air 8.75x2.75 is 8" as well. There are two mounting holes on the rear shock link. Mounting it in the upper hole would have it at 7".

I *believe* it can be reduced further with a shorter shock.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Following yours on the Mfgr forum as well. Would love to have that Dorado. Nice!



Yama Arashi said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> Manitou Dorado up front, 203mm/8"


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

That's awesome! I wouldn't want to reduce the travel though. I'd want to keep and use every bit. Better too much travel than not enough. My rear shock mount is also adjustable, but it's 6.5-7" and I run it at 7" at both ends.:thumbsup:


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Yama Arashi said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> Manitou Dorado up front, 203mm/8"
> 
> ...


Love the One!!! Mine has gone back and forth from a Trailbike to a DH bike multiple times. Finally broke down and put it back to Trail mode(pics up above) and paid for a '14 Jedi to build as a dedicated DH bike. I have never dealt with a better company since 1983 at my dads bike shop and the shops I have work at thru the years...

Have fun on it


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

marco_g said:


> Knolly Endorphin


Love it. That blue with the brown Chromag saddle looks fantastic.


----------



## marco_g (Sep 4, 2013)

SDKmann said:


> Love it. That blue with the brown Chromag saddle looks fantastic.


Thanks! Can't wait to get it on the trails.


----------



## tukmol1925 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice AM you got here.

My ride (hope pics work)

















* Frame Size & Color: Tomac Snyper 140 Medium Black
* Fork: 2014 Fox 34Talas 160 FIT CTD Kashima
* Brakes: Shimano Saint BR M820 / Hope Float Rotor 8"
* Cranks: Shimano Saint FC M825 
* Front Derailleur: NA
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Saint RD M820
* Pedals: Shimano Saint PD MX80
* Stem: Funn Duro 45mm
* Handlebar: Funn Duro 720mm
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: Fizik Tundra 2
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint BB73
* Cassette: Shimano XT M770
* Chain: Shimano XT CN-HG94
* Headset: FSA headset for tapered steerer
* Grips: Lizard Skin
* Front Tire: Onza Ibex FR 2.25
* Rear Tire: Onza Ibex FR 2.25
* Wheelset: Hope Pro2 Evo Hubs/ ZTR Flow Ex Tires/Sapim Spokes/DT Nipples


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

How are you liking those Onza Ibexs?


----------



## tukmol1925 (Feb 5, 2014)

@SDKmann, so far so good on road and trails


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

My recently updated Bronson (alloy)... just put on new DT Swiss wheels and a few other small upgrades. Now if only the damn snow would melt, I could take 'er for a proper ride:


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

New 60mm stem with a much bigger contact point, the 800mm bars were causing a little flex in the more XC oriented stem that was originally on.

Also through some bigger rubber on the front, the Ardent was good, the Grip'r is fantastic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

My new AM (well more of a "hoolingan") setup 

*frame: Lapierre Zesty 514 140mm travel size 50 (L - 19")
*fork: Magura Wotan 160mm travel
*shock: Fox Floar R (for the moment, I have a Fox DHX 3.0 coming in on sunday)
*wheels: SunRingle EQ31 on Novatec 20mm front and Shimano SLX M675 rear with steel DT Swiss spokes
*crank: Shimano XT M771 with Zee 34t chainring
*chainguide: Custom Maister CNC taco chainguide (it will be on in a few days, it just needs some finishin touches)
*pedals: Wellgo V12
*cassete: Shimano HG30 11-34
*derraileur: Shimano XTR M972 with Saint M810 cage
*shifter: Shimano XT M770
*tires: Schwalbe Magic Mary Performance 2.35 front and CST Camber PRO 2.25 rear
*seatpost: Easton EA50 31.6
*saddle: Fizik Tundra
*stem: Crank Brothers Iodine 1 50mm
*handlebar: Funn Full On 785mm 30mm rise
*grips: Lizard Skins Logo Lock On
*brakes: Shimano Deore M596, 203mm SM-RT66 front and 180mm SM-RT64 rear


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

Frame Kona Honzo 
Fork RS Revelation 130
XX1 groupset
Brakes Hope Tech M4 ltd ed , 203 ice-tech rotors
Stem OnOff Stoic 50 
Easton Havoc carbon bar
Wheels Hope hubs, WTB frequency i-23 rims , hans dampf 2.35
RS reverb 125 , selle italia superflow


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

elandy said:


> Frame Kona Honzo
> Fork RS Revelation 130
> XX1 groupset
> Brakes Hope Tech M4 ltd ed , 203 ice-tech rotors
> ...


nice hardtail. I've been on one for the last 20 years. finally upgraded:








frame: Transition Bandit 27.5 w/ fox float ctd 
fork: rock shox pike
drive: shimano xt rear & slx x2 front & spank spikes - ooo orange
brakes: shimano slx 
stem: truvativ
bars: easton & orange! yaaa baby rawr!
wheels: revolutions - Transition house brand
post: gravity dropper


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Really diggin the colors on that Transition, very nice rig you got there.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

That's my dream bike


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

Nearly 3 months old now, bombproof.

The sram wheels are great too, still dead true but not the stiffest in class.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

3 whole months and bombproof with true wheels? Wow, that bike can take a beating!!!

Give it 3 whole years. Nice bike! I would have destickered the wheels not the sus though.


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

SDKmann said:


> Really diggin the colors on that Transition, very nice rig you got there.


Thanks! I spend way too much time eye-humping it in my garage. Only 4 or 5 rides in, but this thing is better than I could ever have hoped for. Coming off a hardtail or full rigid for the last 20 years, the new features on modern trail bikes are mind blowing.

It's almost like cheating. Really awesome cheating.


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

"It's almost like cheating. Really awesome cheating".[/QUOTE]

This should be your signature..........great line.


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

Tikiguy said:


> "It's almost like cheating. Really awesome cheating".


This should be your signature..........great line.[/QUOTE]
I know good advice when I see it.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Just put her together/set her up over the last 2 nights.
Rocky Mountain Slayer 70, been wanting one since the 2011 redesign.
Lyric RC2DH Solo, Monarch Plus RC3 custom valved, Reverb, DT Swiss EX1750 wheels, Avid X0 brakes, Sram X9 drivetrain. Stock as a rock. 
Maiden voyage is tomorrow morning, converting to tubeless tonight.


----------



## dzdale (Aug 7, 2007)

Thats a sweet looking bike


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, after my first ride I am blown away with how well it pedals and climbs.


----------



## PhilWong (Feb 17, 2014)

*Titus El Guapo*

* Frame Size & Color: Titus El Guapo V3 + Rockshox Monarch RT3 (high volume)
* Fork:Fox 36 FLOAT 180 FIT RC2
* Brakes: Shimano XT M785
* Cranks: Shimano XT M780 + Aerozine 32T chain ring
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M786 Shadow+
* Pedals: Shimano XT M780
* Stem: Nukeproof Zero
* Handlebar: Nukeproof Warhead 780
* Seatpost: KS LEV 
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR 
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT M780
* Cassette: SLX HG81 11-36
* Headset: Cane Creek Series 40 
* Grips: ODI Ruffian 
* Front/Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.25
* Front/Rear Rim: Stans ZTR Flow
* Front/Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 Evo/DT Swiss RWS
* Weight: 14kg


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

socalMX said:


> 3 whole months and bombproof with true wheels? Wow, that bike can take a beating!!!
> 
> Give it 3 whole years. Nice bike! I would have destickered the wheels not the sus though.


Haha yes, only 3 months. I would desticker the whole bike if I could!

I'm pretty impressed with the sram wheels, over the last few years I've damaged a few sets of wheels in short periods of time and I'm always becoming faster and hitting bigger lines. I like the sram/DT hubs more than my chris kings and the simplicity is great.


----------



## CarlosTranceX2 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Giant Trance X2 2011*

* Frame Size & Color: Giant Trance X2 medium - black/blue
* Fork: Fox 150 mm Float series - kashima
* Brakes: Elixir 5
* Cranks: Shimano SLX 3 x 10
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR (long cage)
* Pedals: Straitline
* Stem: Renthal Duo
* Handlebar: Renthal Lite bar
* Seatpost:Lev KS
* Saddle: Fizik
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano pressfit
* Cassette:Shimano XT
* Headset: stock Giant
* Grips: ODI lock-on
* Front Tire:Schwalbe trail star
* Front Rim: Charger Pro SL
* Rear Tire: VeeRubber -Speed R
* Rear Rim:Charger Pro SL
* Weight ~32 lbs


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's my Kona process 134... Finally with dropper & gold flats on board...

Looking to get some gold bling for lock on grip ends...

Not sure if yellow saddle would be going to far...









Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice bike, I think it looks great the way it is.
Gold lock on rings, yes. Saddle, no.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Jet Fuel said:


> Nice bike, I think it looks great the way it is.
> Gold lock on rings, yes. Saddle, no.


+1 what he said. Looks great. Tough to match golds and yellows.


----------



## Makten (Feb 25, 2014)

Here in Sweden, many riders choose to buy german bikes online. They are generally affordable compared to american bikes, and give a lot of bang for the buck compared to what you find at the LBS. I chose a fairly simple Radon Slide 140, with some minor upgrades.









Larger image: Early spring | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

* Frame Size & Color: Radon Slide AM (2012?) 20", raw aluminium and blue rear
* Fork: RS Revelation 140/120
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 3, but XT on the way
* Cranks: Sram-something
* Front Derailleur: None; 30T narrow-wide cog from NSB
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9 type 2
* Pedals: Shimano PD-MX30 (needs replacement soon)
* Stem: 50 mm Superstar
* Handlebar: 780 mm Superstar with 40 mm rise
* Seatpost: KS Lev 125 (not in the image)
* Saddle: Velo 
* Cassette: Sram 11-36
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35" (unfortunately Pace Star)
* Rear Tire: Nokian Gazzaloddi Dual 2.3"
* Hubs: DT Swiss-something
* Rims: Mavic Crossmax 26"
* Weight: ~14 kilos with pedals

It's not a light bike by any means, but I like it. The riding over here is mostly gnarly trails with no long descents or climbs, just continuous obstacles, roots and rocks. So you don't need +150 mm travel, but a XC bike will make your body sore in no time.


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

targnik said:


> Here's my Kona process 134... Finally with dropper & gold flats on board...
> 
> Looking to get some gold bling for lock on grip ends...
> 
> ...


If you could match it...the seat would look gnarly for sure!


----------



## Merida OneFiveO880 (Dec 11, 2012)

* Frame Size & Color: 17" frame, 6" travle, X-Fusion O2 RCX shock, Greenish metallic
* Fork: XF Vengeance HLR
* Brakes: Zee
* Cranks: SLX
* Front Derailleur: SLX
* Rear Derailleur: SLX
* Pedals: Straitline DeFacto
* Stem: Straitline Pinch Clamp
* Handlebar: Spank Spoon 760 20mm rise
* Seatpost: RS Reverb
* Saddle: SDG Bel Air
* Bottom Bracket: Saint
* Cassette: XT i think
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Yeti 
* Front Tire: DHF Dual Ply SuperTacky UST
* Front Rim: DT Swiss XC430
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 340
* Rear Tire: DHR Dual Ply SuperTacky UST
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss XC430
* Rear Hub/Skewer DT Swiss 370
* Weight 16-17kg


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Realized that My bike has never been posted to this thread.........







* Frame Size & Color: '12 Remedy 9.8, 18.5, Carbon Smoke
* Fork: 13' 34 Float Kashima 160mm
* Brakes: XT Ice Tech
* Cranks: XT, Race Face NW 30t
* Front Derailleur: 
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Crank Bros. Candys or Mallets
* Stem: Answer 70mm
* Handlebar: Trek Carbon 720mm
* Seatpost: RS Reverb Stealth
* Saddle: Stock Trek
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT with One Up 42t
* Headset: 
* Grips: Oury
* Front Tire: 2.35 Nev Stick-E's Run Tubeless (Winter) Summer ?
* Front Rim: Trek Rhythm Elite
* Front Hub/Skewer: Rhythm Elite 15mm
* Rear Tire: 2.35 Nev Stick-E Run Tubeless (Winter)
* Rear Rim: Rhythm Elite
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Rhythm Elite
* Weight 27.5-28 (depends and pedals)


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice, I like little wheels too!


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

fancy! 
I like the green highlights on the frame & would not be opposed to ano green pedals & handlebar to match! though you seem to be on a carbon theme, so maybe not. 

overall: baby likey


----------



## Skottsparc (May 26, 2011)




----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

*Banshee budget build*

Another bike to add to the stable. The Spitfire fits nicely between my downhill bike and 29er hard tail.










frame: 2012 Banshee Spitfire, large
shock: Fox RP23
fork: Rock Shox Sektor Gold RL, 150 mm
headset: Cane Creek 40 series
stem: Truvativ Hussefelt, 50 mm
bar: Race Face Atlas FR, 780 mm
grips: Race Face Sniper lock on
brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail, 200 mm/180 mm
seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb, 100 mm
saddle: Fizik Nisene
cranks: e13 DH
front ring: Blackspire, 32t
chainguide: e13 TRS
chain: SRAM 970
cassette: Shimano SLX 9 speed, 12-36
rear derailleur: Shimano Deore (temporary)
rear shifter: Shimano Deore (temporary)
tires: Kenda Nevegal, 2.35
front wheel/hub: WTB Speed Disc, 15 mm Formula hub
rear whee/lhub: DT Swiss E2200
pedals: Nukeproof Electron

Rode this for the first time yesterday and it felt great considering it was mostly built from parts sitting around my garage.


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

Transition Covert 2013

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Started Like this, but now with black 180mm xt cranks, 780mm truvativ boobar, and chromag trailmaster saddle




























And my favorite shot









Link in sig for full parts list and build spec, it's at 28.1 lbs


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Had a yeti 575, just got a new frame and finished switching over. Haven't adjusted anything yet, hence the weirdly positioned and angled seat.










Specs:

Frame: '13 Intense Uzzi
Fork: '13 Fox 36 Float 160
Shock: Fox Van RC (soon to be DHX RC4 coil)
Brakes: Shimano XT BR-M785 Brakes w/ IceTech Rotors (203F/180R)
Tires: Maxxis DH-F 2.35 F/Maxxis HighRoller2-2.35 R
Wheels: DT Swiss FR Rear / DT Swiss EX Front
Crank: Shimano XT 2x10 
Pedals: Chromag platform
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M786 w/ Shadow +
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M786
Shifters: Shimano XT 
Headset: Cane Creek Forty ZS49/EC49-40
Handlebar: 720mm Answer
Stem: 70mm Answer

Can't wait till I can get this thing out on the trails once the snow melts.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice Uzzi bro, your gonna love it! It's the best bike I've ever ridden. You can literally do everything on it.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*New Fork for the Teocali*

Replaced my Fox Talas 32 with a 160mm-120mm SR Suntour Durolux RC2 TA, it is a 2010 chassis with the new RC2 dampener and travel adjust cartridge.
Also switched it a 2X9 setup with a Bionicon Chain Guide and Race Face bash-guard.
Full specs;
2009 Mongoose Teocali Super
SR Suntour Durolux RC2 TA
2009 Fox RP23
RaceFace Turbine Cranks and BB with Azonic 420 pedals
RaceFace Turbine Bar with THE thin line G4 grips
RaceFace Atlas Stem
Shimano SLX front Derailleur
SRAM XO shifters, Rear Derailleur, 9speed cassette, & chain
2011 Avid Elixir CR with 203mm Magura Storm Sl rotors
ZTR Flows laced to formula hubs on Kenda Excavators
KS LEV 100mm remote seatpost with an SDG Bel Air Ti saddle


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

*My beefcake stumpy evo*

Did some up grades to my Beefcake. Full XO1, 160mm pike, Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo up front and Rock Razor in the rear, and to cap it off and new WTB Silvarado Ti Seat. i can't wait to go riding tomorrow.


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

*Giant trance sx.*

Love this thing!


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Burra said:


> Love this thing!


do you have an angleset? that headangle looks insanely slack


----------



## mangomachine (Jul 14, 2013)

*Bronze Bomber*

Nothing but beautiful mountain bikes here.









My Fuji Reveal. Reveals all my weaknesses on the trail.

Frame: Fuji Reveal 2.0 17 inches
Fork: Rockshox 351 Solo Air 130mm
Rear Shock: Rockshox Ario 130mm
Wheelset: Mavic 223 tube-yes
Hubs: WTB Laserlite
Tires: Forte Pisgah 26x2.3 folding
Handlebars: Truvativ Boobar 29 inches
Grips: Odi lock on Rogue
Stem: Thomson X4 90mm 31.8
Seatpost: Thomson Elite X4 31.6
Seatpost clamp: Thomson 34.9
Shifters: Sram X9 2x9 speed
Front derailleur: Sram X9 34.9 bottom pull, high clamp
Rear derailleur: Sram X9 9 speed midium cage
Cassette: Sram PG990 9 speed 11-34T
Chain: Sram PG970 9 speed
Brake levers: Avid Speed Dial 7 mechanical
Brakes: Avid BB7 mechanical
Rotors: Avid Cleansweep G3 185mm
Crankset: Truvativ GXP Stylo 172.5mm 22/33/bashguard
Saddle: WTB Silverado Thinline
Pedals: Forte Convert platform

Rides great. Maybe a Thomson dropper seatpost next.


----------



## Burra (May 31, 2013)

kayman121 said:


> do you have an angleset? that headangle looks insanely slack


Nope, 160mm at the front, thats why.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

mangomachine said:


> Nothing but beautiful mountain bikes here.
> 
> View attachment 876729
> 
> ...


How much do you love that boobar? 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## mangomachine (Jul 14, 2013)

Love the boobar. It's very stiff and is thicker on the length. It's very sturdy and doesn't flex even with the longer width. Plus it matches the bike and has a cool name. Ha ha. Yours is thungsten gray? Compliments your bike very well. Very nice.


TwoNin9r said:


> How much do you love that boobar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

mangomachine said:


> Love the boobar. It's very stiff and is thicker on the length. It's very sturdy and doesn't flex even with the longer width. Plus it matches the bike and has a cool name. Ha ha. Yours is thungsten gray? Compliments your bike very well. Very nice.


Awesome Thank you! Yes mine is tungsten. It matches the frame almost perfectly which wasn't even what I was going for but it has grown on me a lot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

Frame: Schwinn Straight 6 -18"
Fork: Rockshox Sektor RL/15mm
Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla R/500/bx1.96
Wheelset: Sunringle SR25
Hubs: Formula
Front Tire: Continental Mountain King 26x2.4
Rear Tire: Maxis High Roller 26x2.35
Handlebars: Gravity Gap 28"
Grips: No name Lock
Stem: Specialized 12 degree adjustable 70mm 31.8
Seatpost: XLC Comp 26.8
Seatpost clamp: Generic26.8
Shifters: Shimano XT 2x9 speed
Front derailleur: Shimano XT Deore 32 low clamp
Rear derailleur: Shimano XT Deore 9 speed Long cage
Cassette: Shimano HGX 9 speed 11-34T
Chain: Sram PG970 9 speed
Brake levers: Hayes MAG Hydrolic
Brakes: Hayes G1 
Rotors: Hayes 203mm front 160 rear
Crankset: Shimano XT 175mm 22/36/bashguard
Saddle: Specialized Phenom
Pedals: Blacklabel
Weight: 32.4 lbs


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Tripple dog dare you to post the Schwinn on the pinkbike AM forum.


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

Am being invited to a flame war......?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

It's better than no bike...? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow...........


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't let the snobs get to you, that's a great lookin bike Rocket88R.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I was being serious. Not snobby. It's better than not riding. Do your thang man. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

successor to the straight 8s? both were legit! heavy as a tank from the looks of it but legit nonetheless. not like the schwinns sold at wally's now.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Rocket88R said:


> View attachment 877173
> 
> 
> Frame: Schwinn Straight 6 -18"
> ...


There is nothing wrong that straight 6. Those were great bikes and is still a proven suspension design. The rear swing arm on those are made of carbon and are solid. Schwinn got a bad wrap when they went high end bikes to department store quality. So I say ride that bike to it potential and don't look back.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

I think recent marketing departments have done an excrement job telling us that we can't have a good time riding unless we're riding Enve/xx1/Pike etc. Yes, new technology is awesome but if you don't ride what you have now, chances are you won't ride significantly more once you get all the new gear. I'm constantly telling people just to ride what they have.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I wanted a Straight 6 so bad when I was a kid


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

bikeboardorblade said:


> I think recent marketing departments have done an excrement job telling us that we can't have a good time riding unless we're riding Enve/xx1/Pike etc. Yes, new technology is awesome but if you don't ride what you have now, chances are you won't ride significantly more once you get all the new gear. I'm constantly telling people just to ride what they have.


Truth. I rip nearly as hard on my AM rig with 1200 invested, as my buddy with. 7k rig. Do I have less fun? No. Is he faster, yes, but its not the bike in the least.

Rock that Schwinn

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

*2012 Yeti AS-R 5*

Latest addition to the stable:









2012 Yeti AS-R 5 Alloy Large.

First decent day we've had in a while so I took the new ride out for a spin.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

New fork for the carbon Force: Van 36R


----------



## jherrman3 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been salivating over this thread as I track UPS progress with my 2013 Salsa Horse thief 2. Some sweet machines on here! Should have my bike Wednesday.


----------



## Dinger99 (Nov 29, 2012)

*My White Firebird*















* Frame Size & Color: 2012 White Pivot Firebird
* Fork: 2012 Fox Float RC2 170mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks:Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur:Shimano XTR
* Pedals: Crankbrothers Mallet 3
* Stem: Hussefelt 60mm
* Handlebar: Answer DH 780mm
* Seatpost: Kindshock LEV 125mm
* Saddle: WTB Volt
* Cassette: Shimano XT running OneUp Components 42 tooth ring
* Grips: Lizardskins Bearclaw
* Front Tire: Continental Trail King 2.4
* Rear Tire: Continental Mountain King 2.4
* Wheels: Mavic Crossmax SX 20mm Front, 142 x 12 Rear


----------



## WarbyD (Jan 14, 2014)

Merida One-Forty-3-B (650b)
Just picked her up from the store this arvo, so she is currently exactly as spec'd at http://www.merida.com.au/en_int/bikes/2014/One-Forty+3-B-167.html


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Swapped my 2013 Uzzi Parts over to this new 2014 Frame


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice. No interest in the new Nomad?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

vjrk77 said:


> Swapped my 2013 Uzzi Parts over to this new 2014 Frame
> 
> View attachment 878308


Wow! You only had your Uzzi for a year! Im sure the SC is lighter, but I'm curious how it compares. The Uzzi is sooo good, especially shredding DH. What model is that?


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Wow! You only had your Uzzi for a year! Im sure the SC is lighter, but I'm curious how it compares. The Uzzi is sooo good, especially shredding DH. What model is that?


This is the Santa Cruz Bronson 2014...

Uzzi was since Nov 2012. Not such a hardcore rider, and decided to go for something lighter. Uzzi was already 27.5 and all parts were transferable except the seat post.
I had been eyeing this frame since it was first launched. I kinda regretted I didnt wait a while longer instead of going for the Uzzi.

Dont get me wrong, the Uzzi has been and still is an awesome ride, but too much bike for me 

Frame and some parts for it with the shock is on sale here Singapore


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh I see, that makes sense. It looks nice. How much does it weigh and how's the ride?


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder if any bronson owners will have buyers remorse come April 1st?


----------



## thefool808 (Jan 23, 2006)

socalMX said:


> I wonder if any bronson owners will have buyers remorse come April 1st?


meh, that's no way to live...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

socalMX said:


> I wonder if any bronson owners will have buyers remorse come April 1st?


Is that when the new Intense Tracer 275 Carbon is available? :ihih: The factory build looks sick!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Isn't it like $10k?

Posted via mobile


----------



## thefool808 (Jan 23, 2006)

Shredman69 said:


> Is that when the new Intense Tracer 275 Carbon is available? :ihih: The factory build looks sick!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

TwoNin9r said:


> Isn't it like $10k?
> 
> Posted via mobile


Yep, same as the Bronson top of the line build.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

:-( I've had at least 2 cars that collectively cost less than that. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea, they are pricy, but it's like a Ferrari of Mtn Bikes, gorgeous!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I didn't say I wouldn't own one if I had the means lol... 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

TwoNin9r said:


> Isn't it like $10k?
> 
> Posted via mobile


Isn't it rather easy to hit that mark? I'd even say it's possible to double that without using silly parts. Ridiculous, yes, but still reality.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Radical_53 said:


> Isn't it rather easy to hit that mark? I'd even say it's possible to double that without using silly parts. Ridiculous, yes, but still reality.


Easy if you're looking at retail, I think, but with what goes on behind the scenes I think at retail, the profit margin on that bike would be staggering. That being said, I doubt anyone would pay retail for that bike.

Posted via mobile


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Radical_53 said:


> Isn't it rather easy to hit that mark? I'd even say it's possible to double that without using silly parts. Ridiculous, yes, but still reality.


I think double that would be a bit silly... Like above though, if I had the means!


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

TwoNin9r said:


> Easy if you're looking at retail, I think, but with what goes on behind the scenes I think at retail, the profit margin on that bike would be staggering. That being said, I doubt anyone would pay retail for that bike.
> 
> Posted via mobile


It may be different for a complete bike, as these usually come with great discounts for the parts, but online prices for a custom-built bike can easily hit 10k and more.



bikeboardorblade said:


> I think double that would be a bit silly... Like above though, if I had the means!


I'm on the short side of conversion rates over here but just a carbon fibre full-suspension frame and some rims easily hit 10k$.
I hit 10k€, retail price, with an aluminium bike several years ago and prices haven't exactly been cut since then.

PS: No, I'm not proud of that and I was shocked to see the number. Excel doesn't forgive  I always built them piece by piece so there's no huge bill waiting for me at the shop counter, ever.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

That's how I build mine too, frame up, piece by piece. And I hunt for the best price I can find for each part. Plus it's easier to get exactly what you want that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Absolutely  No need to sell something because you don't like it, you simply get exactly the stuff you want. 
And: It's *much* easier to hide the real costs, both to yourself and the local "department of treasury"


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Radical_53 said:


> Absolutely  No need to sell something because you don't like it, you simply get exactly the stuff you want.
> And: It's *much* easier to hide the real costs, both to yourself and the local "department of treasury"


Haha!

Posted via mobile


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Radical_53 said:


> Absolutely  No need to sell something because you don't like it, you simply get exactly the stuff you want.
> And: It's *much* easier to hide the real costs, both to yourself and the local "department of treasury"


LMAO!!! So true!!!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Getting in an early ride

Posted via mobile


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

My budget built AM rig...
08 Turner 5 Spot
Manitou Nixon Super Intrinsic 145 Fork
Fox RP23 Shock
Hayes Nine Brakes with 180mm discs
LX Cranks & Chainrings
Xtr Front Derailleur 
Saint Rear Derailleur 
Dura-Ace 10spd Cassette (Yes, I know it's a road cassette  just means I use the granny ring more than most) 
Transition Revolution 28 Wheelset 
Monkeybar EA70 Bars
Slx Trigger Shifters
Jet Black Bar ends
WTB GT Seat
Shimano Clik'r pedals

Built for $1200


----------



## that_nicker (Oct 4, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: Commencal Absolut SX in red
* Fork: RockShox Sektor R
* Brakes:Avid Elixir 3
* Cranks:Shimano ZEE
* Front Derailleur:None
* Rear Derailleur:Sram X9
* Pedals:Azonic platform
* Stem:Spank Tweet Tweet
* Handlebar:Azonic AZ-7
* Seatpost:Alienation pivotal, Soon to be a DSP bighorn dropper
* Saddle:Commencal pivotal, Soon to be a charge spoon
* Bottom Bracket:Shimano
* Cassette:shimano
* Headset:FSA
* Grips:ODI lock ons
* Front Tire:continental x king
* Front Rim:unsure
* Front Hub/Skewer:unsure/20mm maxle
* Rear Tire:continental x king
* Rear Rim:generic POS
* Rear Hub/Skewer ^
* Weight: light


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

My 2013 Uzzi parts now on this Carbon Hotness


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I hear they're coming out with a new carbon Uzzi soon. I might have to get one if they do.:cornut:


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

Is this an old ad? Maybe before they came up with the name Bronson?
edit: just found a relevant post on Vital.


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

nofa said:


> Thats hot, nice bike :thumbsup:


Thanks!!!


----------



## vjrk77 (Mar 15, 2012)

mdg3d said:


> View attachment 879820
> Is this an old ad? Maybe before they came up with the name Bronson?
> edit: just found a relevant post on Vital.


Saw the same thing on vital


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Pretty fun going back and looking at all the 'old' AM setups from back in '06 and '07. Thats when I really came into my own with mountain biking and have been a loyalist ever since.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Apr 21st will be the 10 year anniverasry of this thread!


----------



## gamertech84 (Sep 23, 2011)

Probably more bike then I'll ever need but its nice to have nice things

















* Frame Size & Color: 2014 Santa Cruz Tallboy LT, Large, Black
* Fork: RockShox Pike 140
* Rear Shock: RockShox Vivid Air R2C
* Brakes: Shimano Zee x/ 160mm Ice Tech Rotors
* Cranks: Truvita AKA 
* Rear Derailleur: Zee
* Pedals: Shimano PD-M647 
* Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm
* Handlebar:Truvativ Holzfeller 730mm riser
* Seatpost: RockShox reverb Stealth 125
* Saddle: WTB Volt
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
* Headset: Cane Creek 40
* Grips: Lizard Skins Lock-on
* Front Tire: Hans Dempf 2.35
* Front Rim: ZTR Flow EX
* Front Hub/Skewer: ZTR 15mm
* Rear Tire: Nobby Nic 2.25
* Rear Rim: ZTR Flow EZ
* Rear Hub/Skewer ZTR 142x12
* Weight: about 31 pounds


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

my meast... with bit of bling on board

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

targnik said:


> my meast... with bit of bling on board


Nice _beast_ I think you'll find!

Nice looking ride you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## PATTON (Mar 16, 2014)

Dinger99 said:


> View attachment 877806
> View attachment 877807
> 
> 
> ...


WOW....just....WOW! <3


----------



## wnlab (May 31, 2011)

*New Whip - SC Blur LTc*

* Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Blur LTc - LG, Black-ish 
* Fork: Fox Float 34 - 150mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT/ 180mm Ice Tech Rotors 
* Cranks: SRAM XX1
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X01
* Pedals: Shimano XT
* Stem: Thomson 50mm
* Handlebar: Crank Brothers Cobalt Carbon - 780mm
* Seatpost: KS Lev
* Saddle: Specialized Romin EVO
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM GXP
* Cassette: SRAM X01 11 Speed
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: ESI
* Front Tire: Continental Mountain King Protection - 2.4
* Front Rim: SRAM Rail 50
* Front Hub/Skewer: SRAM 15mm Thru Axle
* Rear Tire: Continental Mountain King Protection - 2.2
* Rear Rim: SRAM Rail 50
* Rear Hub/Skewer: SRAM 142 X 12 Thru Axle
* Weight: 25 lbs


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

wnlab said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Santa Cruz Blur LTc - LG, Black (isn)
> * Fork: Fox Float 34 - 150mm
> * Brakes: Shimano XT/ 180mm Ice Tech Rotors
> * Cranks: SRAM XX1
> ...


Yeah, I need to clean myself off after looking at that. That is a sexy ride.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Sweet bikes on here. I'm looking at picking myself up either a Process or Fuel ex. Not sure which, I like how kona designed the bike and it's a good price for the 134. But I have to drive 30 minutes as opposed to 10 for the trek.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

30mins? That's not much time when you consider the amount of time and joy you will get out of your next ride!

My mate has a Process 153. The new Kona's are seriously brilliant bikes! I highly recommend testing one before buying your local Trek.

Sent from my HTC 8X using Tapatalk


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

Bogrider said:


> Sweet bikes on here. I'm looking at picking myself up either a Process or Fuel ex. Not sure which, I like how kona designed the bike and it's a good price for the 134. But I have to drive 30 minutes as opposed to 10 for the trek.


You can't be serious!!!???!!!


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

Bogrider, get off your lazy arse and get the process.


----------



## Bogrider (Mar 31, 2014)

starship303 said:


> 30mins? That's not much time when you consider the amount of time and joy you will get out of your next ride!
> 
> My mate has a Process 153. The new Kona's are seriously brilliant bikes! I highly recommend testing one before buying your local Trek.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 8X using Tapatalk


Starship. I know, but what it really comes down to is I have no experience dealing with the kona dealer and my LBS is the one I'm loyal to and go to for just about everything. Eh let me use their floor models when I feel like it and even their personal bikes. It's not so much a matter of distance as it is loyalty. Plus they'd cut me a deal on a trek. However; I've yet to hear a single complaint about the process. And bikemag gave it the greatest review I've heard.



MrMentallo said:


> Bogrider, get off your lazy arse and get the process.


See above. And also my arse likes being lazy. 



petriedav said:


> You can't be serious!!!???!!!


 Only slightly! I was hoping people would be able to weigh in on ride differences. I'm surprised how much that stirred things up. Haha.


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

if i had the money... i'd get the kona process in a heartbeat... 153 in my case tho


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Bogrider said:


> Sweet bikes on here. I'm looking at picking myself up either a Process or Fuel ex. Not sure which, I like how kona designed the bike and it's a good price for the 134. But I have to drive 30 minutes as opposed to 10 for the trek.


thats about the worst reason to choose one bike over another, ever.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Read his subsequent post. He explains the real reason. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Still not a good enough reason. You ride the bike, not the shop.


----------



## Bogrider (Mar 31, 2014)

dwyooaj said:


> Still not a good enough reason. You ride the bike, not the shop.


It's a good enough reason when I can save myself several thousand dollars.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to agree. I'm at the point with my lbs that I don't pay for installation, or stans sealant, or cables/housings, Bolts, etc. For that, I typically sick to the brands they sell. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, I didnt realize money was part of teh equation. I retract my statement.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*SC Chameleon*

Here is my baby. Just updated her to a 1x10. Waiting on some new SLX brakes and a Hope 40T-Rex expander sprocket. Cant wait to get back out on the trails once they dry up after all the snow we have got this weekend.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*SC AM Chameleon. Who needs rear suspension?*

Here is my baby. Just updated her to a 1x10. Waiting on some new SLX brakes and a Hope 40T-Rex expander sprocket. Cant wait to get back out on the trails once they dry up after all the snow we have got this weekend.

View attachment 881911


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

the double post has hit us!!!

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*A 'Unique' build ! - Version 2*

Now with 200% extra genuine offroad cred !!!!:ihih:


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Fury25 said:


> Now with 200% extra genuine offroad cred !!!!:ihih:


Two little things bother me, I'm not too sure about the green fender. If it was a darker shade of green, or black, but the shade it's in just makes it look a bit too plasticky and cheap. Also, whats with the huge stack of spacers?

Other than that, sweet looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Kiwiplague said:


> Two little things bother me, I'm not too sure about the green fender. If it was a darker shade of green, or black, but the shade it's in just makes it look a bit too plasticky and cheap. Also, whats with the huge stack of spacers?
> 
> Other than that, sweet looking bike :thumbsup:


Spacers will be adjusted when final fitting is done


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice ride. how much does it weigh? Also, ergo's are a personal fit/feel thing. If your bars feel good at that height, I'd leave them there. I run my bars up high with spacers too because its better for bombing steep technical DH and it Has no negative effect on my turns. I personally don't like the trend for super wide low bars. They force your body weight over the bars all the time, which is fine for climbing, but sketchy for DH. Plus i think they just look weird. It makes a bike look like an XC bike with long bull horns. If you need to weight the front for turns, just lean forward, use body English! :thumbsup:


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice rides finally getting around to posting up the remedy. Not the greatest thing cruising the interwebs but she gets the job done.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't let internet bullies and show bikes dissuade you, Remedy's are fantastic bikes. I've had two of them so far and readily recommend them to others.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah that thing looks fun! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I like it, I'm coming from an all XC background so it is defiantly a nice, squishy change of pace.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

That's what matters. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice ride. how much does it weigh? Also, ergo's are a personal fit/feel thing. If your bars feel good at that height, I'd leave them there. I run my bars up high with spacers too because its better for bombing steep technical DH and it Has no negative effect on my turns. I personally don't like the trend for super wide low bars. They force your body weight over the bars all the time, which is fine for climbing, but sketchy for DH. Plus i think they just look weird. It makes a bike look like an XC bike with long bull horns. If you need to weight the front for turns, just lean forward, use body English! :thumbsup:


Weight is - 33 lb 4.6 oz (15.1kg)


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool. Not too shabby.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Not to mention the color combo is awesome on that Remedy! I love Red and White! The wheels do it for me.


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just got back from its maiden voyage. Love the 7" travel. It's like a bottomless pit of travel..



































My finger crept into that last one...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice man! I almost got black when I got mine, but since my old Nomad was black, I went with raw instead. It's a great bike that you can do anything with.:thumbsup:


----------



## 5150-dhmedic (Apr 3, 2014)

My new Stumpy comp 29er. Pretty much all stock still minus pedals


[URL=https://s219.photobucket.com/user/99red_ss/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/CC8BCF4E-CC0B-4AFF-B4AA-B0146753A962.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Reflectors???


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Shredman69 said:


> Reflectors???


Can of worms... Open!

Posted via mobile


----------



## 5150-dhmedic (Apr 3, 2014)

I ride to work. I work in the ER and at night I'd rather not be a patient


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hahahaha, just bustin your balls man! Still, I'd lose the reflectors and just put the lights on and off for the commute.


----------



## 5150-dhmedic (Apr 3, 2014)

It would probably give me some nice weight relief:thumbsup: lol


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

5150-dhmedic said:


> It would probably give me some nice weight relief:thumbsup: lol


In all fairness, the mud counteracts the Reflectors. So thumbs up, nice ride btw!

Posted via mobile


----------



## 5150-dhmedic (Apr 3, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> In all fairness, the mud counteracts the Reflectors. So thumbs up, nice ride btw!
> 
> Posted via mobile


Thanks bud


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

You could put reflective tape on your rims in place of those reflectors... Just a suggestion.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

The reflective tape on the wheels is a good idea. Have seen a couple of people in my area with it, and it's more affective than standard reflectors. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

*Mid-life crisis*

Cross-posted from this thread in the Santa Cruz forum:









In photo: Santa Cruz Bronson Carbon XX1 AM 27.5. Built by life Cycle Bike Shop in Eugene, OR, 160mm Pike dual-position fork, custom painted black with stickers from Slikgraphics. Enve rims. Ergon GE1 grips and SME3 pro carbon seat. Crankbrothers Candy 3 pedals.

Not shown: awesome wife who loves me and lets me spend absurd amounts of money on a bike.

It gets its first ride in a lot of mud in a couple hours. Thinking about someday swapping the shock out (Float X, DB CS, Monarch Plus) and different tires (probably Hans Dampf).


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

I see you spend too much money on bikes... next time, buy a less fortunate kid like me a Slash 7, get yourself one too, and call it a day.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

tbmaddux said:


> Cross-posted from this thread in the Santa Cruz forum:
> 
> View attachment 883032
> 
> ...


Amazing looking ride there. Isn't it great to have a significant other that lets you spend money on a bike, mine does, and I'm very grateful for that!

My current upgraded ride (crappy cell phone pic)


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

*'06 Giant Trance 3*

Here's my ride. Just finished it this past weekend and rode Alafia Sunday with my kiddo (his first real MTB ride and he LOVED it :thumbsup.

*The goods:*

** Frame Size & Color:* '06 Giant Trance 3 18" (Silver)
** Fork/Rear Shock:* '06 Fox Float R's (just serviced)
** Brakes:* Avid BB7 203mm discs / Avid Speed Dial 7 Levers
** Cranks:* RaceFace Ride XC SS 32t w/ Bash
** Rear Derailleur:* Shimano XT M771 9 Speed
** Rear Shifter:* Shimano XT M770 9 Speed Trigger
** Pedals:* Nukeproof Electron Flats (Black)
** Stem:* Spank Spike Race 50mm (Red)
** Handlebar:* Race Face Turbine Low Rise Handlebar 725mm (black)
** Seatpost:* Thomson Masterpiece Setback (black)
** Saddle:* Wtb Pure V Race w/ cromoly Rails (Black/Chrome)
** Bottom Bracket:* Enduro XD-15 Ceramic (red)
** Cassette:* Shimano XT 9sp
** Chain:* Sram Pc-991 9Sp (Silver)
** Headset:* FSA ACB sealed (black)
** Grips:* ODI OURY (black) w/ Red Lock-ons
** Front/Rear Tire:* Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO TL 26" Folding
** Front/Rear Rim:* Stan's Flow EX 26" (black w/ stickers removed)
** Front/Rear Hub/Skewer:* Hope Pro Evo 2 32h QR (red)/Hope QR (red)
** Chain Guide:* Bionicon c.guide v.02 (red)
** Weight:* 29lbs


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

* Frame Size & Color: Al Santa Cruz Bronson - Large - Newspaper Grey & Blue
* Fork: Fox Float 150mm
* Brakes: ShimanoXT
* Cranks: ShimanoXT
* Front Derailleur: ShimanoXT
* Rear Derailleur: ShimanoXT
* Pedals: Time
* Stem: Easton Havoc 50mm
* Handlebar: Easton Haven
* Seatpost: Reverb Stealth
* Saddle: WTB
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Lizard Skin
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller
* Front Rim: i23 WTB
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope
* Rear Tire: Same
* Rear Rim: Same
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Same
* Weight: 29lbs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice trance....Could not believe it's an 06 model...looks like new to me..

You have given a new life to him...Enjoy


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

Large Bronson
xt brakes 
xtr cranks
30t wolftooth chain ring 
fox34 float 160mm 
king headset
Thomson stem 
raceface atlas bars
Specialized Butcher tires
xt rd


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Alex31 said:


> Nice trance....Could not believe it's an 06 model...looks like new to me..
> 
> You have given a new life to him...Enjoy


I know. The guy I bought it off of took very good care of it. Not only did he just service the shocks but it also has new linkage. It was a killer deal. I'm very happy with the purchase. Thanks for the props.


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

IamDefiler said:


> I know. The guy I bought it off of took very good care of it. Not only did he just service the shocks but it also has new linkage. It was a killer deal. I'm very happy with the purchase. Thanks for the props.


Great deal mate...It's a good trail bike...
I had a 09 Anthem X1 before and I couldn't find those parts with my local distro...


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Alex31 said:


> Great deal mate...It's a good trail bike...
> I had a 09 Anthem X1 before and I couldn't find those parts with my local distro...


I actually just bought the frame and fork off the guy. Not sure why I didn't mention that before. All the rest was me buying parts online.


----------



## 123ski (Jun 16, 2008)

*My New Baby*

2008-2010: Rode Santa Cruz Heckler
2011 - 2013: Rode Santa Cruz Nomad
2014+ - just got a Yeti sb66 Carbon.

Specs:

Frame: Yeti SB-66c Medium
Fork: 2014 Fox Talas 36 160/130
Shock: 2014 Fox Float X CTD
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax SX
Front Tire: Mavic Charge 2.4
Rear Tire: Mavic Roam XL 2.3
Bars: 800mm Race Face Atlas 35
Stem: 35mm Race Face Atlas 35
Pedals: Custom painted Wellgo MG-1
Grips: Race Face Half Nelson with Yeti Lockring

Next steps: Installing E*Thirteen Supercharger Bash and TRS chainguide - converting 3x10 to 2x10. Also will install dropper post at some point during the summer when I get a pay check.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Gorgeous! How much does it weigh?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

123ski said:


> 2008-2010: Rode Santa Cruz Heckler
> 2011 - 2013: Rode Santa Cruz Nomad
> 2014+ - just got a Yeti sb66 Carbon.
> 
> ...


Great looking bike. Makes me sad the 66 is going away....


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

123ski said:


> 2008-2010: Rode Santa Cruz Heckler
> 2011 - 2013: Rode Santa Cruz Nomad
> 2014+ - just got a Yeti sb66 Carbon.


The Yeti SB66 looks awesome!
I would be interested in any thoughts or comparisons over the Nomad.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I never filled out the official spec sheet and the Stumpy has some new toys on it so here's an update.

* Frame Size & Color: Large. Black, Charcoal, and Gold
* Fork: Fox Float Evo 34 140mm
* Shock: Fox Triad
* Brakes: Hope Tech Evo M4s
* Cranks: SRAM for Specialized
* Front Derailleur: SRAM X7
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Canfield Bros Crampon
* Stem: Raceface Atlas 50mm
* Handlebar: Chromag Fubar OSX 780mm Black Chrome
* Seatpost: KS Lev 125mm
* Saddle: Specialized Henge
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM PF30
* Cassette: SRAM PG-1030 11-36
* Headset: FSA 
* Grips: Raceface Half Nelson
* Front Tire: WTB Vigilante 2.3 Team Issue
* Front Rim: WTB KOM 26"
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 350 with DT Swiss RWS 9x1 skewer
* Rear Tire: WTB Vigilante 2.3 Team Issue
* Rear Rim: WTB KOM 26"
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 350 with 36 star ratchet upgrade and RWS 20mm axel
* Weight: No idea, not light









Now that I've built up my first set of wheels I'm hoping by the end of the season to upgrade to a RP23 with an EVO link, XO drivetrain and a 1x setup (maybe XO1), and possibly a new fork.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

...


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

update after about a dozen rides: this thing kicks ass & is far more capable than I am, but I'm sure having a blast. for as beefy as this bike is, it climbs great. while not rampage worthy, I've got a lot more air on this than ever before & the bike forgives my mistakes and keeps me upright when I really have no right to be.







come on sunshine!


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

*Giant Trance 27.5 2*

Picked up this frame for a bargain

Current build:

Frame: Giant Trance 27.5 2
Rear Shock: Fox CTD Evo
Fork: Fox 36 VAN RC2 (fits the 650B wheels)
Seatpost: RS Reverb
Front Wheel: Giant S-XC2 650B rim laced to Woodman 20mm hub
Rear Wheel: Giant S-XC2 650B rim laced to Superstar Switch EVO
Tyres: Nobby Nic 2.25 (f), Rapid Rob 2.25(r) - set up tubeless
Brakes: Avid Elixir 5S: rotors: 203mm (f) & 160mm ® (rear to change to 180mm when I buy the correct adapter)
Crankset: XT 770
Chainring: Wolftooth 34t
Pedals: Wellgo DMR V12 copy
Shifter: XTR 10s
Rear derailleur: SLX Shadow+
Cassette: Custom HG-62 11-41 10s

Need to play around with spacers to get best set up (headtube is a lot shorter than the bike it came off)

Have had a couple rides this weekend and man is it a fun bike.















A friend of mine is in the signage industry so he made me this decal.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's my new to me Trek fuel ex 9.0 26er

Has a few goodies on it. I came off a kona cadabra.....This bike just rides better. 

Still getting it dialed in for my size. ...


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubdee (Feb 24, 2014)

Giant trance 27.5 1

Upgrades:
Giant slr carbon post
Easton haven bar (will be replaced with enve riser this week)
Xtr cassette
Enve AM wheels with dt Swiss 240 hubs (1479g)

Weight 26lb 7oz


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

Love that Yeti! That's my next bike, for sure !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayman121 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just got a new fork put on my baby. Ready for the bike park to open up in 2 weeks now. (seats not usually so high)










Specs:

Fork: '14 Fox 36 Van RC2
Shock: '14 Fox DHX RC4 Coil
Handlebars: 780mm Renthal Fatbar
Stem: 50mm Answer Stem
Brakes: Shimano XT BR-M785/M786-203 mm front, 180 mm rear rotors
Shifters: Shimano XT 
Cranks: Shimano XT 2x10
Pedals:Chromag Scarab
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow+
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Tires: Maxxis DHF Front/High Roller II rear
Wheels: DT Swiss FR600 rear / DT SWISS EX500 front


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Frame: Yeti SB66 (Size S)
Fork:Lyrik Air Solo RC2DH
Cranls :SLX wirh Work Components N/W 32T
Rear derailleur: Shimano Zee
Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar 760mm 20mmrise
Stem: Chromag Ranger 40mm
Shifter:SLX
Seatpost:Specialized Command Post 
Wheels: Superstar Switch hubs with Mavic EN521rims
Brakes Shimano SLX 2012 with 180/180mm disc brakes
Pedals: Shimano XT TRail


----------



## johnnyboy.ca (Nov 17, 2012)

Just built her up. Sitting at just over 26lbs currently but I have a couple tricks left to do still.


----------



## Maxis Gamez (Mar 27, 2014)

Fury25 said:


> Now with 200% extra genuine offroad cred !!!!:ihih:


Can you tell me what is the brand of the wheels? Thanks!


----------



## thedo32 (Feb 14, 2012)

*bay3r 04*

frame - banshee rune
fork - x fusion slant
bar - rf atlas
stem - rf turbine
grips - odi
headset - aerozine
crank - rf atlas
chainring - wolftooth
bb - aerozine
rims - wtb frequency
tires - kenda excavator/nevegal
hubs - hope pro evo 2
shifter - sram x9
rd - sram x9
cassette - sram 1070 with oneup 42t
brakes - formula rx
chain - shimano xt
saddle - chromag lynx dt
pedal - crank bros 5050


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

5150-dhmedic said:


> I ride to work. I work in the ER and at night I'd rather not be a patient


you crash, they break, they end up in your eye, you gonna be PISSED!

get some reflective clothing and take those reflectors off...

Reflective Gear at REI

PS, nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjaboym5 (May 3, 2012)

Here is my Blur TRC, All XT components, KS dropper, Raceface bar and 50mm stem, took out the big ring and put in a bash guard. Spanks Spike pedals. Have a Gamut dual guide don't know if I should install it.
I have dropped the chain once on it in my 2 weeks of riding.


----------



## wiwit_we (Jul 9, 2009)

My 66c


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I have finished my build (I think). I bought the Bronson new with the R AM setup and have upgraded the following - let me know what you think or you have any suggestions.

-Replaced the SLX/Deore 3x10 drive train to full XT 2x10 and am really happy with the switch.
-Added Reverb Stealth Dropper
-Easton Havoc Stem 50mm
-Deity DC31 carbon handlebars 787mm
-Hope Evo 2 hubs front and rear

Very happy with the performance - it's solid. Would appreciate any feedback.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedromayall (Jun 12, 2013)

formu1fan said:


> Just picked this one up
> View attachment 840078


Formufan, how did you like your "old" Kona Process? I thought that was a sick bike and had plans to have one, then suddenly they rebuilt in a way that changed it completely.


----------



## Old-Goat (Dec 9, 2012)

*2012 GT Sensor Expert Modified*

* Frame Size & Color: 2012 Gt Sensor Expert Med, Black n white
* Fork: Marzocchi Bomber 29 TST2
* Brakes: Shimano XTR Trail BR-M988
* Cranks: RaceFace Next SL Carbon
* Front Derailleur:None 1x10
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 Type 2 short
* Pedals:Shimano XTR PD-M985
* Stem: FSA Gravity Light 60mm
* Handlebar: MonkeyLite Carbon DH 40mmx685mm
* Seatpost: Crank Bros Joplin 4
* Saddle: WTB Silverado Carbon
* Bottom Bracket: RaceFace GXP
* Cassette: SRAM PG-1080
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Lizard Skin North Shore
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2.35
* Front Rim: American Classic 101
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27x2.25
* Rear Rim: American Classic 101
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo
* Weight: 28.5#


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

pedromayall said:


> Formufan, how did you like your "old" Kona Process? I thought that was a sick bike and had plans to have one, then suddenly they rebuilt in a way that changed it completely.


I love it. My only complaints are with fit, but those are my fault. The Kronolog is a bit high for me with that large collar, and I had the fork taken off of the DL model. It was a medium so the steerer tube is too short for me. It makes for climbing a bit painful, but I might have to get riser bars to help, or worse a new seatpost.

Once it gets going down it's awesome though. I test rode the 2013 model last summer and fell in love. I then demoed the 134DL and was impressed, but I still love the 2013. I got it on clearance so I can't complain


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I know, I know... It doesn't have a Pike on it so its not All Mountain... 






























Mount Vision XM7
Rev Fork, Fox Rear
XT Shadow plus rear
SLX shifter and crank with RF NW
Formula RX brakes
Reverb 125 dropper
Selle Italia SL Carbonio saddle
Syncros Carbon 740 bars
Rhythm Elite wheelset
Nobby Nic front Racing Ralph rear both tubeless

Pretty dang happy with it.


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jul 26, 2008)

My new (to me) Knolly Chilcotin. I'm ordering some Renthal bars and Hans Dampf tires and she'll be good to go for a while!


----------



## tkh89 (Apr 14, 2012)

Specs:

Frame: Banshee Spitfire V2 medium
Fork: Rockshox Pike 150mm
Shock: Fox Float CTD
Groupset: Shimano SLX (Face Face 30t Narrow Wide Chainring)
Chain: KMC X10 SL
Handlebars: Funn Fatboy 750mm
Grip: ODI Cross Trainer
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 50mm
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Pedals: Shimano Saint
Wheels: Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs with ZTR Flow rims
Tires: Maxxis DHF front/High Roller II rear


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm considering a similar Spitfire, do you know the weight of it?


----------



## tkh89 (Apr 14, 2012)

The bike is around 32lbs. My bike is more towards heavier build as you can see the tires are dh tires, and no carbon parts on the bike too.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've posted my Uzzi a while ago, but I just finished putting my old Nomad back together, (as my urban assault/commuter bike). So here they are together, both just under 30lbs.:cornut:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Urban assault commuter Nomad with a dropper. 

I have seen it all.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol, I had the dropper on the Nomad before it was made into a commuter and it was the wrong size for my Uzzi so I left it on the Nomad. But I live around plenty of hills and some sets of stairs to huck so it comes in handy.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

moefosho said:


> Urban assault commuter Nomad with a dropper.
> 
> I have seen it all.


Well he could have put drop bars on it....


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

That would be blasphemy!:nono:


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys just my humble 2012 DB Scapegoat. Its been a complete joy and DB really set me up with a nice deal to get the frame after I screwed up my 2010 mission. Well over a year on my Scapegoat and no complaints.

Not much to say about components (water bottle removed was the first ride of the year and didn't feel like using my pack):

1) FOX DHX Air 5.0 - this is a great shock that has handled my 240lbs very well with a wide range of adjustment. Also flame me now but I attach my gopro to the piggy back on the shock for a great POV. I like its our of the way and way more stable compared to chest mount or handlebars.

2) Suntour Durolux 2012 RC2 - 180. No travel adjust needed, again this fork has tons of adjustable range for me and its a good deal lighter than my 66 (but the 66 is a boss fork and I won't be parting with it soon - just need a new frame for it) - not sure what that puts my HA at but it rides very well.

3) running 1x10 (30 x 11-36) plenty of range except on the steepest stuff so its grind grind grind. I have a 28 I use on longer rides that eases the effort some.

4) 40mm Spank Spoon stem with 800mm Kore Torsion bars. Great combo for me and gives me exactly the handling I like both up and down.

5) Specialized Blacklite dropper- love it. Mechanical, no issues even for a heavier rider. Would love for them to reverse the internals and come out with a stealth model. I have owned KS, Big Horn and they never gave me issues minus in cold weather (live in Utah) and they were difficult to service. Blacklite is so easy to service.

6) My wheelset is nothing special- LOCO Wheelset from performance bikes 5 years ago. The front rim I replaced last year first time. Rear rim almost to the replacement stage. Next week will be its last ride in Moab and then I will rebuild it. Rear hub engagement is still sharp- but I think I will also start researching new wheelset replacements soon and use this one as the backup.

7) After that its various bits and pieces- my seat is a WTB speed play from 6 years ago- love it but its almost due to be replaced.

Anyways guys enjoy.


----------



## petriedav (Jun 26, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> Guys just my humble 2012 DB Scapegoat. Its been a complete joy and DB really set me up with a nice deal to get the frame after I screwed up my 2010 mission. Well over a year on my Scapegoat and no complaints.
> 
> Not much to say about components (water bottle removed was the first ride of the year and didn't feel like using my pack):
> 
> ...


Can you give a pic of how you attached the GoPro to the Piggyback?


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

petriedav said:


> Can you give a pic of how you attached the GoPro to the Piggyback?


Here you go. Its tightened down but not overly tight. The K-Edge handlebar mount is the perfect diameter to do this with the fox DHX Air 5.0.

I have never hit it with my knee in this position, ever. Its stable and out of the way.
















Sample of some video I have taken- me vs. a tree!






DD-Tree-fight from mojojojoaf on Vimeo.


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

Mojo--That is brilliant!


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

I really need to take some better pictures. :madman:

Highlights:
Fox 34
Cobalt 3's set up tubeless
Zee shifter and rear derailleur, XT cassette and chain, Race Face cranks
XT brakes
KS i950 dropper + remote

Right around 30lbs.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

tkh89 said:


> View attachment 892610
> 
> 
> View attachment 892611
> ...


Amazing pics and a great lookin bike as well. Where is that piece of paradise?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

mojojojoaf said:


> Here you go. Its tightened down but not overly tight. The K-Edge handlebar mount is the perfect diameter to do this with the fox DHX Air 5.0.
> 
> I have never hit it with my knee in this position, ever. Its stable and out of the way.
> 
> ...


Nice video edit,,,and crash!!! I guess that's one negative of having wide bars on a narrow trail. I have similar trails where I ride so I can't use wide bars or that would happen to me all the time. Just curious, what editing software program do you use? I have a contour +2 and its great, but the editing software it comes with sucks.


----------



## DBY (Mar 9, 2010)

bullit43 said:


> Frame: Yeti SB66 (Size S)
> Fork:Lyrik Air Solo RC2DH
> Cranls :SLX wirh Work Components N/W 32T
> Rear derailleur: Shimano Zee
> ...


I love this bike. Every component makes sense. So nice!


----------



## DBY (Mar 9, 2010)

LCBooger said:


> I have finished my build (I think). I bought the Bronson new with the R AM setup and have upgraded the following - let me know what you think or you have any suggestions.
> 
> -Replaced the SLX/Deore 3x10 drive train to full XT 2x10 and am really happy with the switch.
> -Added Reverb Stealth Dropper
> ...


I like the upgrades. All done with a purpose. Bars, stem length, dropper post took care of the cockpit ergonomics. Going to 2x10 is solid upgrade over 3x10 in my mind. Reliable hubs you got there as well. Nicely done.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice video edit,,,Just curious, what editing software program do you use? I have a contour +2 and its great, but the editing software it comes with sucks.


Thanks and believe it or not I used Windows Movie Maker...pretty straight forward not a lot of options but enough to make it look good.

The trail is actually wide enough but it had been 6 months since I had been on that trail so it was more my fault not the bars....I landed that jump right next to that tree and put my forearm and shoulder into it luckily. That wreck is why I had to change out my front rim....I got it straight and tensioned again but it was never the same so new rim it was.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmm, windows movie maker, I'll have to give it a try. Thanks man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Update









*Bike:* 2013 Rocky Mountain Slayer. Size small.
*Frame:* Custom Hydroformed. Tapered Head, Internal Cable Routing ISCG03 Tabs. SmoothLink™
*Fork:* RockShox Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air. 170mm. 
*Shock:* RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Custom Valved. 165mm. 
*Headset:* Cane Creek Forty Series: ZS44mm Top / ZS56mm Bottom Tapered.
*Stem:* Race Face Atlas 6° x 50-65mm.
*Handlebar:* Race Face Atlas Lo Rise Ø31.8mm x 750mm x 8° Sweep.
*Grips:* Vintage 2006 Rocky Mountain Lock On.
*Brakes:* Avid Elixir X0 Trail 4 Piston Hydraulic Disc 200mm.
*Brake Levers:* Avid Elixir X0 Trail MatchMaker X.
*Shifters:* Sram X9 Matchmaker X Triggers 2x10spd.
*Front Derailleur:* Sram X7 S3 Direct Mount 2x10spd .
*Rear Derailleur:* Sram X9 Type 2 All Mountain 10spd.
*Cranks & Chainrings:* Race Face Turbine 175mm Bash/36/24T 10spd/Blackspire Stinger Guide.
*Pedals:* Ancient Wellgo's.
*Bottom Bracket:* Race Face X Type.
*Cassette:* Sram PG-1070 11-36T 10spd.
*Chain:* Sram PC-1071 10spd.
*Front Wheel:* Mavic CrossMax SX.
*Rear Wheel:* Mavic CrossMax SX.
*Tires:* Continental Mountain King Protection Black Chili 26" x 2.4".
*Seatpost:* RockShox Reverb.
*Saddle:* WTB Pure V SLT.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

2013 Trek Fuel EX 8 26er
Stock for now and I don't know if or what i will change.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Great looking Slayer Mike H! I got a chance to test ride one recently and while it was too big for me it seemed like a really fun bike.


----------



## tkh89 (Apr 14, 2012)

SDKmann said:


> Amazing pics and a great lookin bike as well. Where is that piece of paradise?


Thank you. It's Malaysia


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

SDKmann said:


> Great looking Slayer Mike H! I got a chance to test ride one recently and while it was too big for me it seemed like a really fun bike.


Thank you so much. I paid money for the bike so it goes without saying that I love it.
6.5" travel and 29lbs with no special light weight bits.
I must say, every time I ride it I'm amazed at what a billy goat it is on the way up, and how it charges on the way down. I gave up my XC hardtail and 7" coil freeride bike for this 1 bike solution, and I do not feel like I am shart handed on either end of the spectrum. I must admitt my days of sprinting climbs are long behind me, and 5' in the air is plenty thanks but I love to be fast/loose/all out when descending. This bike perfect for me.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

"...and I do not feel like I am shart handed..."

I hate it when I shart on my hands.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

ha. nice catch.
and all have have around here is cactus for such clean up duties, so... whoops.


----------



## babyz (Apr 17, 2014)

Got me a couple of all mountain steeds...both rip. Banshee Spitfire is set up 650b, Chromag Samurai is good ol' 26"


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, just wow. That's an incredible pair of bikes that you have there.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

wcoyne said:


> 2013 Trek Fuel EX 8 26er
> Stock for now and I don't know if or what i will change.


Sweet bike. I got a 9.0 fuel I love it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbbswan05 (Mar 1, 2007)

my new 2013 Carb-o-vert

























e.13 trs+wheels/guide
FOX rc4/talas 180/140
saint/xt/oneUP drivetrain
saint brakes
easton 35 havoc combo 
crankBros kronolog/acid
32.5#~


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

bbbswan05 said:


> my new 2013 Carb-o-vert
> 
> View attachment 893932
> 
> ...


Sweet bike!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

EmbraceTheHate said:


> Sweet bike. I got a 9.0 fuel I love it


Thanks and i love mine also. I feel like a kid again with this bike after riding the trek 4300 and then a road bike. This is the most fun bike I've owned since i was a kid.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Canfield Yelli Screamy*

Here are some shots of the new black annodozed Canfield Brothers Downhill Bikes and Components Yelli Screamy with Pink Industry Nine hubs laced to WTB KOM rims, Shimano MTB Saint Shifter, Zee Derailleur, SLX Brakes, XTR Pedals, and XT Cassette and Cranks, RockShox Pike 140mm Fork, Race Face Performance Products Atlas Bar, Thomson 50mm Stem, Chris King Precision Components Inset 3 headset and Bottom Bracket, Hope Technology Ltd Seatpost collar, 30t Retainer Ring and 40T-Rex Expander Sprocket, Maxxis Tires Ardent 2.25 and High Roller II 2.3 tires, Gravity Dropper LP Seatpost and SRAM PC1050 chain.

The bike is crazy fun, plus its easy on the eyes. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

That's one clean Yelli Screamy you have there. The head mechanic at the shop I work at has one and on the short rides that I've had on it I can tell its a blast to ride. It looks really good all blacked out.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Mike H. said:


> Update
> 
> View attachment 893656
> 
> ...


That's a pretty b!tchin ride! Very nice!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Quick photo - post brake bleed


----------



## thedo32 (Feb 14, 2012)

> hi there,
> 
> does anyone know the brand and type of the tires
> 
> ...


case close ...its = intense tyres system, type = micro knobby ...ideally for dj


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

LCW said:


> Quick photo - post brake bleed


That steed is stunning.


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

2013 Team Orange Knolly Chilcotin
XT drivetrain, shadow plus rear mech
Fork: 160mm rockshox pike
Shock: CCDB air
RaceFace SixC 3/4 ride 785 mm bar
RaceFace 75mm Turbine stem
XT brakes, 203 front 180mm back
KS Lev dropper
Joystick Emulator saddle
Stan's Flow Ex wheelset 
Hope Pro Evo 2 hubs 
ODI rouge clamp on grips
Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires

The guys at Wrench Science really hooked it up.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*Titus El Guapo*

WOW... that KNOLLY... wow

My Titus El Guapo
Zee RD + XT crank w/ Race Face n/w chainring 32t
Marzoxxhi 55CR 170mm
Funn Fatboy bars with Funn soljam stem (50mm)
RS Reverb
And I just slapped a newly built wheelset on it...
WTB KOM rims with Spank Spoon hubs.
2.4" Conti trail kings - quite old tho. Might get Maxxis tires soon.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

JHart94949 said:


> 2013 Team Orange Knolly Chilcotin
> XT drivetrain, shadow plus rear mech
> Fork: 160mm rockshox pike
> Shock: CCDB air
> ...


Every Knolly I see makes me love them even more. Sexy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Epic trail ride yesterday evening at Green Valley Lake on the 27.5 Tracer


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I fitted the RS Monarch Plus rear shock because the original DT shock shaft is starting to wear. The 44s need servicing too so the Revelation WCs are only on temporarilary.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Sweet! I've been jonesing for a Liteville for such a long time! I bet that rips!


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

Sweet Bike ... just like mine ... same year, same color


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

DarknutMike said:


> Sweet Bike ... just like mine ... same year, same color


I've only ever seen other in black in Australia. There is the odd works one around but I haven't seen any others powdercoated.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## power6994 (Jul 16, 2013)

mountain bike


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Shredman69 said:


> I've posted my Uzzi a while ago, but I just finished putting my old Nomad back together, (as my urban assault/commuter bike). So here they are together, both just under 30lbs.:cornut:


why did you put carbon wheels on such old bikes? why not save the money, sell them both, and buy lighter better frames?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

ThomasF said:


> why did you put carbon wheels on such old bikes? why not save the money, sell them both, and buy lighter better frames?


Wow, really? First of all, only the Uzzi has carbon wheels, not the Nomad, second, the Uzzi is not old, it's a 2013. It has 6.5-7" of adjustable rear travel, adjustable geometry at the dropouts, 7" up front, it weighs 29.6 lbs and can do anything, literally. It can climb anything and it kills it on DH and parks. I couldn't ask for anything more, I love that bike. Plus, I'm not really down with all the marketing BS of the 27.5. And those carbon wheels kick ass, just like the bike does. And the Nomad is an awesome urban assault commuter bike, why would I sell either? Anything else?

P.s. They're both made in the USA, not China.


----------



## devon607 (Mar 28, 2014)

*My bike*

Heres my 35 pound norco fluid 1. Only 5.3 inches of rear travel but still fun to ride.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Much agree with Shredman, Aint nothing wrong with uzzis and the previous nomads they are killer bikes


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Plus the '13 Uzzi, can be easily converted to 650b with the G3 replaceable drop-outs; if you at some point buy into this 650b marketing malarkey, or decide to race enduro competitively.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Fo sho, that's just one of the reasons, (adjustability) I like it so much.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

150mm front and rear, 29" wheels, killer fun ride!


----------



## lweilenman (Apr 7, 2014)

kragu said:


> 150mm front and rear, 29" wheels, killer fun ride!
> 
> View attachment 895225


the more I see and learn about the lunchbox the more I want one

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

lweilenman said:


> the more I see and learn about the lunchbox the more I want one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Feel free to PM me or post in the LB thread. There are only like 15 of them in existence, if that, and I think like 6 of us are in that thread.


----------



## drewdeepblue22 (May 14, 2014)

drool factor off the chart on this thread....ive been doing nothing but checking out the bikes and builds....for an 1.5 hours straight! And still going


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Kragu, could you post a pic without the Insta filter? I'd like to see the actual colors. That bike is rad!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

IamDefiler said:


> Kragu, could you post a pic without the Insta filter? I'd like to see the actual colors. That bike is rad!


Thanks! I really love the bike regardless of aesthetics, but I must admit, the sum of the parts make this bike look pretty badass. 


















And here are a couple of close ups of the frame finish, literally the only pictures I've seen online that does the Rawthic finish justice at all.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Very "zombie apocalypse". Love it 

Posted via mobile


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

TwoNin9r said:


> Very "zombie apocalypse". Love it


It's always bothered me that there are NO BIKES in The Walking Dead. Don't you think that'd be like...the primary mode of transportation, at least for a little while until the world's supply of tubes run out?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

kragu said:


> It's always bothered me that there are NO BIKES in The Walking Dead. Don't you think that'd be like...the primary mode of transportation, at least for a little while until the world's supply of tubes run out?


Then you've still got a lot of stans to go through Lol

Posted via mobile


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Totally agree. It's silent, quick transportation.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

But then you've have to hire extras who know how to ride. 

Then again, I hear that Lance fella is looking for work. ;-)


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

The only extras on the show are zombies. Zombies on bikes, while terrifying, are an unlikely addition.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

kragu said:


> It's always bothered me that there are NO BIKES in The Walking Dead. Don't you think that'd be like...the primary mode of transportation, at least for a little while until the world's supply of tubes run out?


The German Army (and the Japanese for that matter) used to ride around on the rims in WW2. Saved on rubber and had the psychological effect that the squeaky clattering noise they made sounded like tanks advancing along the road from a distance.

Not much use against zombies though XD


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

This thread has come dangerously close to being Godwinned.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

kragu said:


> This thread has come dangerously close to being Godwinned.


That only counts if there's an argument and one user likens the opinions of another to the subject of Godwin's law. That was just a random fact, not even close to death by Godwin!

Here's a pic of my FS bike to make up...









150mm of somewhat scratched and dented English steely goodness.


----------



## vice grips (Dec 21, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here are some shots of the new black annodozed Canfield Brothers Downhill Bikes and Components Yelli Screamy with Pink Industry Nine hubs laced to WTB KOM rims, Shimano MTB Saint Shifter, Zee Derailleur, SLX Brakes, XTR Pedals, and XT Cassette and Cranks, RockShox Pike 140mm Fork, Race Face Performance Products Atlas Bar, Thomson 50mm Stem, Chris King Precision Components Inset 3 headset and Bottom Bracket, Hope Technology Ltd Seatpost collar, 30t Retainer Ring and 40T-Rex Expander Sprocket, Maxxis Tires Ardent 2.25 and High Roller II 2.3 tires, Gravity Dropper LP Seatpost and SRAM PC1050 chain.
> 
> The bike is crazy fun, plus its easy on the eyes. Enjoy the pics.
> 
> ...


Hay sweet ride, whats the travel of your fork. I'm thinking of getting a YS

here's my ride


----------



## Reverie2Reality (Apr 3, 2014)

My brand new M6...


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Those Machines 6's are hot. Even hotter in person!


----------



## dzdale (Aug 7, 2007)

Loving that M6 , just awesome !


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

vice grips said:


> Hay sweet ride, whats the travel of your fork. I'm thinking of getting a YS
> 
> here's my ride
> View attachment 895441


Nice looking Tracer man!


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Just finishing building it up. I bought the fully stock bike, stripped it down to raw metal, repainted it, then build it all back up with all new parts. First ride this past week as AWESOME and I'm so stoked to have this in my stable.


















Frame: '09 Mongoose Teocali Comp
Frame Size & Color: Large / Custom Graphite Grey
Fork: Domain 318 U-Turn Tuned by Hippie Tech Suspension w/ 160mm Travel
Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Air w/ 140mm Travel
Rear Shock Hardware: Proshox Offset Shock Bushings
Brakes: Tektro Autura Comp (Soon to be replaced with Avid Elixir R)
Crankset: Truvativ Husselfelt 175mm
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 9-Speed Short Cage
Pedals: VP Elite Platforms
Handlebar: Spank Spike 50mm
Stem: Spank Royale 760mm
Seatpost: RaceFace
Seat: Sette Evo Ti Rail
Bottom Bracket: Howitzer 73mm
Cassette: SRAM ProLite
Headset: Loaded Ceramic 44mm ZS
Grips: Lizard Skin Lock-On Peaty
Front Tire: 26x2.35 Slant Six Pro
Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
Front Hub: Azonic Outlaw
Rear Tire: 26x2.35 Slant Six Pro
Rear Rim:Azonic Outlaw
Rear Hub: Azonic Outlaw
Weight: Unknown (Lighter than stock, for sure.)

Now I'm building a Corsair Crown. :eekster:


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)




----------



## calbert04 (Feb 24, 2010)

Got rid of my hardtail in lieu of a Yeti SB-66.


----------



## dzdale (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice Yeti u got there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice bike xterrain


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

An updated pic of my budget Banshee Spitfire build. This bike rips!










Frame: 2012 Banshee Spitefire, large
Fork: Rock Shox Sektor Gold RL, 150 mm
Shock: Fox RP23
Bars: Answer Protaper DH, 780 mm
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail, 200 mm/f, 180 mm/r
Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt, 50 mm
Headset: Cane Creek 40 series
Seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb
Cranks: e13 DH
Chainguide: e13 TRS
Chainring: Blackspire 32t
Pedals: Time ATAC
Shifter: SRAM X9 
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 short cage
Cassette: Shimano SLX 9 speed, 12-36
Chain: SRAM 
Rear Wheel/Hub: DT Swiss E2220/350
Front Wheel/Hub: WTB i23/WTB 15 mm
Tires: Kenda Nevagal 2.35
Saddle: Fizik Nisene
Grips: Race Face Sniper lock on


----------



## gbug (Jul 20, 2010)

Made a few changes over the winter, so here's the updated build with a crappy picture:



Rider - 5'9, 155lbs
Mojo HD L Frame
RS Pike 27.5 160mm (w/26" wheels)
DHX Air 5.0 Avalanche tuned
Answer ProTaper Carbon SL 760mm
Thomson stem, 50mm
Cane Creek 40 series headset
XT Brakes, 180mm / 160mm, Icetech rotors
X01 cranks, Wolftooth 32T direct mount ring
Shimano XT RD
Shimano XT FD
Shimano XTR chain
Stans Arch/Flow EX rims
Mallet 3 pedals
Maxxis Minion 2.5 Exo F - 25PSI, Forte Pisgah 2.3 R - 27PSI, tubeless
Hope hubs
Command Blacklite dropper
Selle SLR saddle

29.23lbs


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I dig it and can't wait to finish my Corsair. Building bike's is ALMOST as fun as riding them!


----------



## Unsp0kn (Jun 2, 2014)

Picked up my '05 Enduro 130 from a friend that bought it new and it never really touched the dirt and sat in storage for 4-5 years.










Haven't touched it yet, just enjoying riding!


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## FireinMTB (Apr 23, 2012)

My 2009 Titus Motolite2 build

crank brothers iodine headset
ragley stem
answer pro bars
XT cranks, brakes, derailleur
Plats in this picture, now has crank brothers candy II
wheelset from a 07 giant reign (wtb hoops, sealed hubs)
thompson elite seatpost










I love this bike, it's my only bike right now so I ride it for everything. Trail, xc, AM, town loops, etc.


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

FireinMTB said:


> My 2009 Titus Motolite2 build
> 
> crank brothers iodine headset
> ragley stem
> ...


Cool bike .. I always like the old school looks of Titus bikes


----------



## johnC (Jun 2, 2014)

Rider = 5'7 and 150lbs
BMC TF01 (M)
Fox Talas FIT RL 150mm (26er)
Fox Float RP2
Easton Haven Carbon, Low rise bar
Easton Haven stem
XTR brakes 180mm/180mm
XTR 2x10 cranks (30/42)
XTR RD
XTR FD
XTR chain/cassette
Easton Havoc wheel set 
Mavic Crossrox xl pedals
Onza Ibex 2.25 and Onza Canis 2.25
Rockshox Reverb
Fizik Tundra2 Mgn saddle

25.8 lbs


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: Evil Soverign v1 / size: Reg
* Fork: Maverick SC32 (27.5 spacers & AVR)
* Brakes: Hope Mono M4 
* Cranks: Middleburn 175mm sq. taper
* Front Derailleur: spsheesh...so early 2000s...
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X-9
* Pedals: Wellgo MG1
* Stem: HnR low-stack 
* Handlebar: Nukeproof Flat-Widebar
* Seatpost: On-One
* Saddle: Stock Specialized
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-55
* Cassette: Middleburn 34t
* Headset: RaceFace
* Grips: Clarks
* Front/Rear Tire: 2.4s Mavick High Roller 2s
* Front/Rear Rim: Stans ZTR Arch 650b
* Weight: Don't know and don't care


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Finished building the bike up Saturday and got my first ride done yesterday!









2008 Felt Compulsion Team Frame (NOS) that I picked up for 300 bucks, replacing my 2007 Prophet frame. 
Fork: Lefty Max with PBR conversion (Thanks Mendon Cycle Smith!)
Shock: Fox RP23
Wheels: WTB i23 laced to lefty hub on front, Sun Ringle Inferno 27 laced to shimano rear disc hub 
Tires: Schwalbe Hans Dampf front, CST Heathen rear
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Bars: Answer Protaper DH 780 (cut to 755mm)
Stem: Raceface Ride 60mm
Cranks: SRAM OE carbon cranks with BBG bashguard
Shifters: SRAM XO
FD: Shimano LX E-type (on XT mounting plate. Long story)
RD: SRAM X7
GRIPS: WTB lock-ons
Seatpost: Gravity Dropper Classic
Saddle: WTB Pure V
Weight: 32 lbs. Not as light as some of the brand new stuff, but it rides really well, climbs nicely, and descends extremely well! Besides, extra weight's good for extra muscles!


----------



## ColoMtb20 (Mar 16, 2009)

2006 Yeti 575









- Fox 32 Vanilla 140 RL
- RP3
- Raceface Cranks
- BBG bashguard
- BBB platforms
- Raceface Carbon Bars
- Deity Stem
- Maxxis Ignitors
- Mavic 819's
- SRAM X.0 all around


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

2014 Trek Slash 8
Deity Carbon bars 787mm
Renthal Duo 50mm stem
XT drivetrain 34 tooth
Rythm Comp rear hub
XT Trail clip pedals
XT Shadow + Med cage derailleur 
Upgraded the Forks to a Performance FIT cartridge with a few extra tweaks and 20wt Gold oil so now i have an amazing set of forks that work awesome thanks to Mountain Bike Suspension Center.
Feeling very dialed now


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

*Shadow*

* Frame Size & Color:Large anodized black knolly endorphin
* Fork:X fusion Slant 160 rl2
* Brakes:Shimano M595
* Cranks:Sram x.9 w/ race face NW 30T
* Front Derailleur:None
* Rear Derailleur:SRAM X9
* Pedals:Mallet DH
* Stem: Truvativ 40MM
* Handlebar:Controltech Venom AL
* Seatpost:KS ETEN Dropper
* Saddle:Specialized
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM GXP
* Cassette:SRAM 9 speed
* Headset:CC 40
* Grips:ODI Troy Lee
* Front Tire:WTB Bronson 2.3
* Front Rim:Stan Flow Ex
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo
* Rear Tire:WTB Bronson 2.3
* Rear Rim:Stan Flow Ex
* Rear Hub/SkewerHope Pro 2 Evo
* Weight N/A


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Pictures of knolly bikes make me want to buy a 26er for the first time since my second bike 

Posted via mobile


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks sweet! 

My 27.5 Warden frame should be here any day!


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

oh man that Warden is going to be a beast! 27.5 market is booming too hard for me to pull the trigger on that (would have easily been a couple grand more than what I paid for). Look forward to the pics socal.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a great parts kit waiting for the frame including Derby carbon wheels, Next crankset, Pike etc...Pics hopefully within a week! This will probably be my 4th bike posted in here, of all the different suspension designs I have owned I discovered the Knolly design is my fave!


----------



## rudaripu (Dec 15, 2010)

@Socalmx why is the knolly your favorite?


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

which model of knolly? I know you were singing praise of SC nomad for quite a while...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Warden. Had a demo on one and it was amazing! Wow, my nomad stoke was such a long time ago. Nomad was my first serious mtb so vpp was pretty much all I knew. I had a ASR-7 after my last carbon mad and was blown away by the active suspension design, started having a lot more fun while riding. Knollys 4x design is probably the most active there is, it flat out works and is a blast to ride. Also climbs steep tech better than anything I have tried! You can also see my former Rune V2 a few pages back, also a good bike but I prefer the fit & feel of the Warden!


----------



## FireinMTB (Apr 23, 2012)

I finally got a dropper post.. and it definitely lives up to the hype. If you are on the edge about them, try one for yourself.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

FireinMTB said:


> I finally got a dropper post.. and it definitely lives up to the hype. If you are on the edge about them, try one for yourself.
> 
> i got one a couple weeks ago. been thinking about it for a year or so.
> money well spent. going to get one for my other bike now


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

*SURFACE to AIR MISSILE*

Not really, Focus SAM 1.0.
Brand new, to be ridden in anger this afternoon.
For those unfamiliar with Focus you can go here: Focus - Bikes | Mountainbikes, Roadbikes |
Designed and built Germany
12.5kg without pedals [27.5lbs]
RS Pike
RS Monarch
Full XX1
Avid XO trail brakes
Reynolds hubs with Reynolds Carbon AM wheels


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Socal,

Thanks for the reply...didn't see that...

I was thinking you will go along with the new nomad...but I guess good to have different bike experience...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Alex31, I doubt I will ever own another vpp bike.

@ Jeff, that is a wicked looking Sam, love it!


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

calbert04 said:


> Got rid of my hardtail in lieu of a Yeti SB-66.
> 
> View attachment 896216
> 
> ...


How is the new sb66 working out for ya?


----------



## Alex31 (Dec 7, 2010)

socalMX said:


> Alex31, I doubt I will ever own another vpp bike.


Why mate?


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

I have post it before but since then I have changed both fork and shock and also moved from 2x10 to 1x10. Now it is finalised... I think... most probably not !


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

*R: Let's see those AM setups*

Nomad3









Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dreggsy (Mar 19, 2004)

*Rocky Mountain Altitude 770 MSL Rally Edition*

now that's a mouthful, and a whole lot of fun.

































Running a bontrager XR3 on the back, so far so good.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

sick action shots! dreggsy


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> Not really, Focus SAM 1.0.
> Brand new, to be ridden in anger this afternoon.
> For those unfamiliar with Focus you can go here: Focus - Bikes | Mountainbikes, Roadbikes |
> Designed and built Germany
> ...


How much did that bike cost you? Do you live in the United States, or in europe? and i can't find that bike on their website, can you post a direct link?


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

google foolio!

Focus - Bikes | SAM 1.0 put to the test |


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

all sizes are listed as 28 inches ... weird.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Build is almost complete. Ignore the under seat lever, waiting on a cable for my stealth Reverb.

Large Knolly Warden nuclear paint

Pike Solo 160

DBAirCS

NextSL Cranks

DMR Vault pedals

XTR cassette with OneUp 42t

Derby 40mm wide carbon hoops with Hope hubs

XT brakes

35 Havoc carbon 800mm bars with 35 50mm stem


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn, that looks very nice and clean! :thumbsup:
But Nobby Nics...?!!!

Sent from my Moto RAZR XT910 using Tapatalk.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks! The NN was a free tire, HD is up front. The NN is about done, think I might try a Rock Razor out back or some Conti MKs I have?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice build. What's it weigh?


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Socal.... sick dude. have fun with that beast!


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Un-clean version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

so many knollys!


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Junersun said:


> so many knollys!


Because they are bad a$$!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't agree with you more about that!


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

2012 pivot firebird
Pushed rp 23
Fox van 170
RF Next 30th
Wolfttooth 40t GC
Thomson Dropper
Thomson DH bars
Spesh tires
Point One Podium 2 pedals
33lbs


----------



## Ominous (Jun 13, 2007)

Thought I had posted this here but I guess I didnt.

2013 Knolly Chilcotin
1x10 X9 drivetrain
X9 brakes
Lev dropper
Carbon hoops on hope Hubs


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice build. What's it weigh?


Yup, many Knollys but we are still a small group! The Chilco is sweet, the orange is stunning in person.

Weight-


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice man! I had mine down to 29.4 lbs before I put on my DH wheelset for Mammoth. Now it's 30.7 lbs in DH trim. I see from the sign and your fav trail, your a So Bay rider. I've been riding Del Cerro for 30 years. Back then we could ride whatever we wanted and we made most of the trails up there. Maybe I'll see you up there some time. :thumbsup:


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

The seat fringe is classic!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Great weight for a Uzzi. The Derby carbon wheels are bulletproof and can handle all DH, now come in 26 since you are a 26er for life (I was there once too! Hahaha)...

Yea Del Cerro was fun. I haven't been up there in quite some time. Trail closures and booby traps center trail suck. Beautiful place though, I will be back soon regardless...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL, thanks man, (for the fringe comment 2 up)! :cornut:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

socalMX said:


> Great weight for a Chilco. The Derby carbon wheels are bulletproof and can handle all DH, now come in 26 since you are a 26er for life (I was there once too! Hahaha)...
> 
> Yea Del Cerro was fun. I haven't been up there in quite some time. Trail closures and booby traps center trail suck. Beautiful place though, I will be back soon regardless...


Yea, I've been on the Derby site. The 40's look sick. I might have to drop some coin and get some. Wide carbons ride so nice. Light, strong and stiff. Mine are 33 wide and I really love them, but I'd like to try some 40's. Every now and then, you can still hit up Bad Lands or Grand Canyon when the coast is clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha, cool man. Changed my post to Uzzi! I remember seeing you jump that drop to flat at the bottom of badlands (I think)...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

socalMX said:


> Haha, cool man. Changed my post to Uzzi! I remember seeing you jump that drop to flat at the bottom of badlands (I think)...


LOL, it is a great weight for a Chilco too! And I think that drop to flat was at the bottom of Telephone Pole, (legit).:ihih: And my Avi is the old Ski Jump on my Nomad. Bummer they planted cactus all over that so it's un rideable now. :madman:


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

ThomasF said:


> How much did that bike cost you? Do you live in the United States, or in europe? and i can't find that bike on their website, can you post a direct link?


$5800.00 Australian dollars
No, I live in Australia
Focus - Bikes | Mountainbikes, Roadbikes |


----------



## dirtyone04 (May 17, 2014)

Some of you guys don't know the meaning of the term "retro."
Check this out.







'01 Black and Polished Santa Cruz Bullit. (Pre 5th Element)
'10 Rock Shox Lyrik with DH internals.
Hayes Mag Brakes with 6" rotors.
Race Face Square Taper Cranks with MRP Bash Guard.
XT Shifters and Lx Der.
Thompson Post.
Azonic DH Stem and World Force Bar.
Only new parts were WTB Speed Disc FH rims.
I'm so "Old School" that I was a member of this site in '99, but have no idea what my email, username or address was at the time.
I got into Motocross in '01 and out of MTB. Had a kid 3 years ago, now, at 46, I'm ready to get back into the sport.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got that same WTB saddle with the red kevlar on my 01 Superlight. Hell of a saddle, but the kevlar is starting to get shredded on mine.


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

killer Bullit ... I love retro


----------



## dirtyone04 (May 17, 2014)

DarknutMike said:


> killer Bullit ... I love retro


You'd love my hardtail.

Green '98 Specialized Stumpjumper Pro with full '98 XTR set-up.

Thing is, I looked into selling the Bullit to fund a newer ride.

Although my income has more than doubled since '01, bike prices have quadrupled.

My first 2 MX bikes were < $2400.

A comparable bike to the Bullit (Bronson, Slash, ect) are $3500 - $5000.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Technology has come a long way though, a $5k Bronson would almost certainly descend better than your bullet and climb better than (and probably weigh similar to) your hardtail.

Regardless, the bullet is a sweet looking retro ride, bring back memories of my first FS bike, which was a 98 Heckler, also in black and silver.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Small upgrade done to my mission 3, rid of Hammerschmidt, got a XT double chanring and some carbon fiber parts on sale, gonna change to single when my new chanring arrives... saves roughly 3-4lb


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

*2014 Norco Sight Alloy 7.2*

Hi all,

Just thought I would share my new bike.

So far I have only changed the seat post, stem, and handlebars. I have ordered a pair of 40mm Nextie Rims with the AM layup with an estimated weight of 440g. I am thinking of using Shimano XT hubs with sapim double butted spokes for the build. I will also be installing my Specialized IR and Zee/NW 1X10 setup when I stop being lazy. 

























It has not seen trail yet due to a sprained ankle, but I am hoping to change that this weekend.

Thanks for looking,

Bryan


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn 40mm rims? What width tires would you run? 

Posted via mobile


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

TwoNin9r said:


> Damn 40mm rims? What width tires would you run?
> 
> Posted via mobile


Not quite sure yet really. I will try out the stock honey badger and see if the increased foot print will offset the lack of knob height of the honey badger.

Probably going to end up on Specialized tires though.

Bryan


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nextie makes 40mm now? I have the Derby version and wide carbon wheels are the real deal, you will not be disappointed! Sweet ride man!


----------



## augie2320 (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's One
A 2011 Kona Cadabra







This bike is for sale to on mtbr classifieds.


----------



## Ozzfest (Jun 20, 2014)

Love it !


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

socalMX said:


> Nextie makes 40mm now? I have the Derby version and wide carbon wheels are the real deal, you will not be disappointed! Sweet ride man!


Thanks!

Yeah, I will be playing the guinea pig with Nextie... I just hope I get to keep my teeth if they ever explode.

Carbon Fiber 650B/27.5" MTB Rim 40mm width Clincher Hookless Tubeless Compatible Mountain Bike [NXT650BH01]

On the page they had 390g listed when I ordered, but I asked them to make it with extra material; it seems they only offer it now with the extra material at 430g, which I think is smart.

Bryan


----------



## The Garage (Jan 10, 2014)

*Knolly Warden - "Orange Crush"*


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Posted via mobile


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

The Garage said:


> View attachment 904034
> View attachment 904035
> View attachment 904036
> View attachment 904037
> ...











I want that more than I want my next breath.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

That Knolly is KNARLY! Well done.


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

IamDefiler said:


> That Knolly is KNARLY! Well done.


What he said


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

ok here goes mine

* Frame Size & Color: xl hammerhead thumper (130mm) (aka switchback unveil 9)
* Fork: revelation xx at 130mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks: SRAM carbon
* Front Derailleur: n/a
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: VP vice
* Stem: crank brothers iodine
* Handlebar: crank brothers iodine 11 780mm (carbon)
* Seatpost: KS lev DX
* Saddle: charge spoon
* Bottom Bracket: gpx
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: cane creek
* Grips: ergon ge1
* Front Tire: Maxxis ardent exo 2.25
* Front Rim: flow ex
* Front Hub/Skewer: hope pro2 evo 15mm
* Rear Tire: Maxxis ikon exo 2.20
* Rear Rim: flow ex
* Rear Hub/Skewer: hope pro2 evo 12x142
* Spokes: DT revolution
* Weight: 29.7 lbs


























Posted via mobile


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

TwoNin9r said:


> Posted via mobile


Can't describe it more precisely


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

thats the best looking bike i've ever seen... my god... its bike porn.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I have never really taken pics of my brother's recently built OG Transition Bandit V1 that I pieced together for him this winter. Some parts I transferred over from his first mountain bike that he started on 3 years ago, but most of the stuff has been upgraded. But still OG by today's standards. He's quite stoked and says it's night and day difference from the previous ride.

- Transition Bandit 26 V1 Size Large 19.5"
- Fox Shox RP23 BV 130mm travel
- 2009 Rockshox Lyrik Solo Air 160mm
- FSA Gravity DX Pro headset
- Atomlab Pimplite wheelset (failed miserably to convert to ghetto tubeless)
- 2.4 Maxxis Ardents, rocking tubes
- Shimano SLX M665 brakes 203/180mm rotors
- Shimano SLX M660 cranks
- Shimano XT M770 Bottom Bracket
- E.13 Guidering 32T
- Shimano Saint M810 SS derailleur, 9 speed
- Shimano XT M770 11-34 cassette
- Shimano SLX M660 Rapidfire shifter
- Shimano XT Chain
- MRP Lopes SL chainguide
- Chromag Fubars OSX, 780mm wide, 25mm rise
- ODI Rogue lock-on grips
- Thomson X4 50mm stem
- 2012 Rockshox Reverb 420x125mm post
- WTB Deva SLT saddle
- Shimano XT M785 SPD pedals (first year clipless)
- DKG Flip-lock QR clamp


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a fast fun trail rocket!


----------



## RideEagleCO (Nov 8, 2012)

*Clydesdale Custom Mach 6*

Mach 6 for heavy Colorado rider

* Frame Size & Color: Pivot Mach 6 Stealth Large
* Fork: Pike
* Brakes: XT w/Ice Tech 203 front, 180 rear
* Cranks: XT 24/38
* Front Derailleur: XT direct mount
* Rear Derailleur: XT shadow plus
* Pedals: XT trail
* Stem: Havoc 60mm
* Handlebar: Havoc 750mm (alloy)
* Seatpost: KS Lev 
* Saddle: Specialized Body Geometry
* Bottom Bracket: XT
* Cassette: XT 11-36
* Headset: Cane Creek 
* Grips: ODI Ruffian
* Front Tire: High Roller II EXO 2.3 Tubeless
* Front Rim: Stan's Flow
* Front Hub/Skewer: Stan's/Maxle
* Rear Tire: Ardent 2.25 EXO Tubeless
* Rear Rim: Stan's Flow
* Rear Hub/Skewer: 12x142
* Weight: Less than me, which is 260ish


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

my new one. got a shorted stem on order


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

How much travel?


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

TwoNin9r said:


> How much travel?


who.. me?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh wow my bad from first look on my phone I thought it was a different bike!


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Santa Cruz Nomad


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I see that now, and a purdy one at that.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice Mach 6 and Nomad. I like the stealth black on both. It's much better looking than the turquoise and pink nomad color. But why did you route your cables on the outside, (on the Nomad)? It has internal cable routing on the frame doesn't it?


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

gear cable is internal. but my seatpost is the wrong version to use routing. going to get a stealth when ive sold my ibis


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, gotcha.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know if it qualifies as AM or not but here's my month old Giant Trance SX. I don't have any pictures yet with the Zee brakes installed, I'll have to take some this evening and post them. Bold are the non stock parts.

* Frame Size & Color: '14 Trance SX alloy Large Bronze?
* Fork: Stock Fox Float CTD EVO
* Brakes:* Shimano ZEE 203mm IceTech front and rear
** Cranks: Stock Shimano ZEE *RF 32t NW ring*, stock MRP bash guard
* Front Derailleur: NA
* Rear Derailleur:* SRAM X01*
* Pedals:* Race Face *whatever
* Stem: Stock
* Handlebar: Stock
* Seatpost: Stock Contact Switch R dropper
* Saddle: *WTB Laser* taken from my hardtail, bought 6yrs ago
* Bottom Bracket: Stock
* Cassette: *SRAM X01 10-42t
** Headset: Stock OD2
* Grips: Stock
* Front Tire: Stock Hans Dampf
* Front Rim: Stock TRX-1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Stock TRX-1
* Rear Tire: Stock Rock Razor
* Rear Rim: Stock TRX-1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Stock TRX-1
* Weight: 29lbs

I somehow ended up with an XX1 shifter by accident instead of the X01. I need to get more miles on her but if I change anything else out, it's probably going to be the shock. It needs more compression damping regardless of air pressure for my 240lbs. The front tire likes to push in corners, but I need more time as it might be me and not the tire at fault. I actually like the fork surprisngly after all of the negative reviews I've heard on it. The wheels are surprisingly light. If they hold up to my weight, I'm not going to touch them and risk paying a bunch of money for a lighter setup that might not hold up. So far it's been a blast but I haven't gotten as much time on it as I wanted. It seems like right when I bought it, I started working a lot more and temps went well into the triple digits shortly thereafter. Pics to come.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd say it qualifies! I'm considering ditching my Reign for the new trance SX. I think the Pike/Monarch Old combo would be rockin'.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I don't know if it qualifies as AM or not but here's my month old Giant Trance SX. I don't have any pictures yet with the Zee brakes installed, I'll have to take some this evening and post them. Bold are the non stock parts.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: '14 Trance SX alloy Large Bronze?
> * Fork: Stock Fox Float CTD EVO
> ...


My bike in my man cave aka the spare room that it spends most of its life in.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Damnit. That's before I installed the rear Zee brake. Got to take pictures.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that gold is wayyyyy nicer in your photos than online!


----------



## ~MAX-Moab~ (Nov 22, 2013)

My Trance SX at 29.5 lbs. Still rocking the 1x10. Favorite components: Fork (its amazing), brakes (also amazing) and Wheels (they are actually DT Swiss 1750 I believe). A little hard to get up the hills, but other than that, (and the rear shock which is only OK), its a great bike.






​* Frame Size & Color: '14 Trance SX alloy Medium Bronze.
* Fork: RS Pike 150 RCT3 Solo Air
* Brakes: *Avid Trail 9 w 180, 160 HS1 Rotors*
* Cranks: Stock Shimano ZEE RF 32t NW ring, *E-Thirteen The Hive XCX*
* Front Derailleur: NA
* Rear Derailleur: *Shimano Zee short cage*
* Pedals: *Shimano XT Trail*
* Stem: *Hussefelt 40mm*
* Handlebar: *Kore Durox 760mm*
* Seatpost: Stock Contact Switch R dropper
* Saddle: Stock
* Bottom Bracket: Stock
* Cassette: Stock SLX
* Headset: *Cane Creek 40*
* Grips: *ESI Chunky*
* Front Tire: Stock Hans Dampf
* Front Rim: Stock TRX-1
* Front Hub/Skewer: Stock TRX-1
* Rear Tire: *Maxxis High Roller II 2.3*
* Rear Rim: Stock TRX-1
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Stock TRX-1
* Weight: 29.5 lbs (with pedals)


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

Giant Reign SX and Canyon Spectral.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I finally have a bike I think belongs in this thread.  This thing is a beast and way too fast for me 

'13 Rocky Mountain altitude 750msl carbon 150mm and 650B  XL frame... 30lbs

Adjustable geometry: 66.6-68.3 HTA, 73.6-74.3 STA, BB drop from 10.3 to -9.8

SRAM x7/9 components
Elixir 50 xm brakes, 180mm
Fox CTD shock/34 fox CTD fork
Reverb dropper

I put my 777mm bars, oury grips and wtb vigo seat on it.

First main upgrade will most likely be a tubeless compatible wheel set. Not crazy about the SRAM/elixir stuff... But I got the bike for 1200 off so I'll run it for as long as I can stand it lol










That's my light battery on the seat post, I was planning to be late for dinner 









And some of what she'll be seeing


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Wow that gold is wayyyyy nicer in your photos than online!


I think giant would sell more of the sx if they chose a different color. I damn near bought one, but the color and fork really turned me off.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Another update on my 2012 Stumpy. Now has 150mm all around with the addition of a new Pike. This fork is incredible, totally transformed the bike.


----------



## croppz (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's mine. Pretty basic and mostly stock however it's a starting point with a pretty good frame. Picked it up a few days ago. Already had it on the trail and I love it so far.

Full specs: 
Fox Float 100RL
Fox RP3 rear shock
Mavic Crossmax SL Wheelset
RaceFace Deus XC Bar/Stem
Raceface seatpost 
SRAM X7 Cranks
SRAM X9 Shifter/rear mech
AVID Elixer 5 Brakes 180 F/160 Rear 
Kenda Blue Groove STICK-E Front 2.35
Kenda Nevegal STICK-E rear 2.35
I have Shimano Saint MX80 pedals on the way.

2005 Giant Trance 1. Haha don't mind my brake cable in the second pic, it has since been fixed.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

SDKmann said:


> Another update on my 2012 Stumpy. Now has 150mm all around with the addition of a new Pike. This fork is incredible, totally transformed the bike.


SICK rig. Love it! More pics w/less shade


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Agreed. Also, which KOM's are those? How have they been holding up?


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Snapped a couple more, not sure they're much better.





Those are the 26" i23 KOMs. They've been nothing but fantastic since I built them up. They were very easy to build and true, and I was able to seat those Vigilantes with just a floor pump. They've taken any and all abuse that I've thrown at them and they're still going strong. Much more stiff than my stock wheels as well. I would also highly reccomend the Vigilante Team Issues, they're by far my new favorite tire.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Try and be on the same side as your light source, with the bike in a position where it's casting fewer shadows on itself. Also, shots from a lower angle on bikes makes them look killer, especially from the front up close looking back down the bike.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

?


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

34lb Santa Cruz Nomad L with Lyrik U-Turn coil,, Push link, DHX 5 coil, and 2.5 DHFs on WTB Freeride wheels. For the bike parks, Moab, and the few trails where you want a DH bike but still have pedal.

26lb Yeti ASR-5 with Revelation U-Turn 20mm and 2.1 Advantages on Easton Havens.


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

Just got a 2011 diamondback mission 1 off of ebay for only $900 shipped. Damn near new condition, hardly a scratch on it. The only issues are the rear rotor is warped, and the derailleurs need some adjusting. Can't wait to get it out, I'll put some pics up tomorrow once I get it out in the sunlight.

First mod will be a dropper post, then probably new derailleurs.


----------



## Oppet (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy owner of this, second wheelset will soon be with Derby rims and maybe I9 hubs. 
There syntace wheels, bar and stem, other stuff youll probably know


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Zaf said:


> Try and be on the same side as your light source, with the bike in a position where it's casting fewer shadows on itself. Also, shots from a lower angle on bikes makes them look killer, especially from the front up close looking back down the bike.


And drive side should always be facing the camera. #nitpicking


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

mJUSTINm said:


> Just got a 2011 diamondback mission 1 off of ebay for only $900 shipped. Damn near new condition, hardly a scratch on it. The only issues are the rear rotor is warped, and the derailleurs need some adjusting. Can't wait to get it out, I'll put some pics up tomorrow once I get it out in the sunlight.
> 
> First mod will be a dropper post, then probably new derailleurs.


The name of the thread is lets see those AM setups. I can't see the bike. Where is it?:nonod:


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

This is probably more free ride rather than all mountain but I use it as my all mountain beast.

2007 Trek Session 77. Going to throw on my Race Face Narrow Wide Chainring 30 tooth chainring to help pedal uphill. Going to buy new rims next year and maybe fork just to lighten the bike.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

The 575...


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Oppet said:


> Happy owner of this, second wheelset will soon be with Derby rims and maybe I9 hubs.
> There syntace wheels, bar and stem, other stuff youll probably know


Would this be the latest dream build out of Gravity Guild Garage? Looks absolutely amazing.



Berkley said:


> And drive side should always be facing the camera. #nitpicking


Haha, nothing good to see on that side of the bike... yet.


----------



## citizenlee (Oct 5, 2009)

My Mega...


































*Frame*: 2012 Nukeproof Mega (medium) 
*Shock*: 2013 Fox Float CTD Boost Valve Kashima (Push Tuned)
*Forks*: 2009 RockShock Lyrik Coil U-Turn 
*Bars*: Easton Haven Alu 711mm
*Stem*: Easton Haven 55mm w/Ti Bolts & Ti top cap 
*Headset*: Nukeproof Warhead 1 1/18th 
*Grips*: SDG Han Solo Lock-On 
*Bar Ends*: ODI 
*Brake Lever*: Shimano SLX M666 w/Ti bolts 
*Calipers*: Shimano SLX M666 w/Ti Bolts 
*Rotors*: Hope 180mm Floating w/Ti Bolts 
*Hoses*: Stock Shimano 
*Chain Device*: Blackspire Einfachx
*Seat*: Specialized Henge Comp 
*Seat Post*: RockShock Reverb 
*Seat Post Clamp*: Nukeproof 
*Shifter*: Shimano Saint 10sp Rapidfire Plus SL-M820-I I-Spec RH 
*Cables*: Stock Shimano 
*Rear Mech*: Shimano Zee RD-M640-SS Shadow Plus 11-36T 10sp 
*Cranks*: Shimano Saint FC-M810 
*Chainring*: RaceFace 32t Narrow Wide 
*Chain*: Shimano XT CN-HG95 10sp 
*Cassette*: Shimano XT CS-M771 10sp 11-36t 
*Pedals*: SuperStar Nano Tech Flat 
*Bottom Bracket*: Nukeproof 
*Wheels*: 2013 Mavic Crossmax ST 
*Tyre (f)*: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo TrailStar 2.35" 
*Tyre (r)*: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo PaceStar 2.35"

In a couple of days it will be sporting some Chromag Fubar Cutlass carbon bars.

I f**king love this bike!


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Spam alert!


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

here is my RM Altitidue 730 - I think it is about as built up as I need

Upgrades include:

* SLX brakes had icetech rotors on there, but had to switch to basic rotors after getting new rims (see long story below)
* Giant Dropper post
* Bontranger saddle
* Race Face Turbine bar
* Race Face respond steerer
* Race Face Respond Cranks (white)
* Race Face BB92 bottom bracket
* Race Face Turbine chain rings
* Shimano XT rims/Hubs

under the category of cool story bro - over the weekend I was riding and my bike developed a awful creak/groan/grind from the rear somewhere - i assumeed it was a pivot point that was causing the issue, so on monday night i took it apart, cleaned and greased it and still had a creak - had the bike in the stand and gave the rear wheel a spin out of frustration and found my issue was in the rear hub - dropped the rear wheel off at the LBS Tuesday morning, and they informed me that one of the bearings was non-standard and I'd have to run around to a bearing shop - and i am leaving on Saturday for a vacation in Bend - so I did nto ahve time during the day to do this, and since i was going to upgrade my rims over the winter, i just pulled the expensive fix and upgraded the rims - the LBS gave me a 20% discount - but i felt i made a rushed decision as i really wanted to go with Race Face rims as I was hoping to build up my bike as RF.......at this point i was happy to have this sorted out before leaving on vacation. have not had a chance to ride this week though to give a solid opion of the rims


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Got her done.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

*R: Let's see those AM setups*

Nomads









Inviato dal mio GT-I9105P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

My new baby!! Lapierre zesty AM 327 
So much love for this bike!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the van. What model Toyota is that?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> I like the van. What model Toyota is that?


Looks to be a Toyota HiAce


----------



## mtnbkr4eva (Jan 1, 2004)

Ventana El Ciclon 26" 150mm travel frame

--Custom Frame Geometry
--1 x 10: 11-42 with 32 tooth chain ring (Race Face N/W)
--PUSHED Suspension
--29 lbs


----------



## piratewake (Jul 24, 2009)

giant reign 2 converted to a 27.5:

Race face atlas DH bar
WTB frequency 27.5 wheels 
Honey badgers front and rear.
Azonic 420's when I run flats...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Remedy 8 27.5 stock. I'll be adding a KS Lev dropper post as soon as my bank account recovers from the bike purchase. Also, the stock tires are a bit thin and lower tread than I prefer. I think I'll be adding a Purgatory/Butcher combo, as that's served me well in the past. They'd be fine on buffed trails or somewhere with deeper soil, but around here it's loose over hard...or just straight rocks.

I've had the bike for almost 3 weeks now, and I'm really enjoying it. The Fox 34 140mm is great up front and very sturdy, but also very smooth on the downs. The Mino link is still in the most slack position (67.5'), but it still climbs very well. Also very happy with the 750mm stock bars for my kind of riding.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> I like the van. What model Toyota is that?


Hey mate, yea it's a 2007 toyota hiAce  I love it, my favourite car I've had so far!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Corey90 said:


> Hey mate, yea it's a 2007 toyota hiAce  I love it, my favourite car I've had so far!!!
> 
> Nice! It looks sweet. Too bad they don't sell them in the US.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## swill (Jun 23, 2014)

*Norco Fluid*







Frame Size & Color: '07 Norco Fuel 1.0; Med; Stripped Naked
Fork: RockShox Reba Dual Air 120mm/Manitou Swinger 3-Way
Brakes: Shimano Deore XT hydraulic
Cranks: TruVativ Hofflezer
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT
Pedals: Specalized Platorm 
Stem: Richy PRO
Handlebar: RaceFace
Seatpost: Kalloy
Saddle: WTB Speed V
Bottom Bracket: TruVativ Howitzer XR
Cassette: Shimano 9 spd
Headset: CaneCreek S1
Grips: OURY Lock On
Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 DTC
Front Rim: Mavic Crossmaxx Enduro
Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmaxx Enduro
Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 DTC
Rear Rim: Mavic Crossmaxx Enduro
Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossmaxx Enduro
Weight: 30.7 lbs


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

Frame Size & Color: blur trc L.
Fork: marzocchi micro switch ta
Brakes: formula the one 09
Cranks: xtr + blackspire 30 t.
Front Derailleur: 
Rear Derailleur: sram x0
Pedals: superstars components
Stem: thomson 4x
Handlebar: deyti 76mm
Seatpost: reverb
Saddle: smp glider
Bottom Bracket: xtr
Cassette: x0 11-34
Headset: CaneCreeck
Grips: esy grips
Front Tire: continental rubber queen 2.2
Front Rim: ztr arch
Front Hub/industry nine
Rear Tire: continental mountain king 2.2
Rear Rim: ztr arch
Rear Hub/industry nine
Weight:26.4 lbs


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

2014 Giant Trance 2 LTD

Fox 32 CTD
Hope Tech X2 brakes
Sunline V-One 50mm custom
PRO Tharsis handlebar
ODI Longneck grips
Reverb Stealth 125mm
Vertu saddle
XT/SLX transmission
SRAM 1070 cassete
Blackspire C4 bashring
Shimano M530 pedals
Funworks AM Ride25 wheelset
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 tires

29.1lbs/13,2kg


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

l.j.silver said:


> Frame Size & Color: blur trc L.
> Fork: marzocchi micro switch ta
> Brakes: formula the one 09
> Cranks: xtr + blackspire 30 t.
> ...


26.4??? Hmmm, lets see it on a scale.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Shredman69 said:


> 26.4??? Hmmm, lets see it on a scale.


Yeah not that I care but aluminum everything and a dropper post with heavy tires at 26.4 sounds amazing.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

New to me Commencal Meta 5.5 "2011" model so the guy said.....


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

TwoNin9r said:


> Yeah not that I care but aluminum everything and a dropper post with heavy tires at 26.4 sounds amazing.


tires are not so heavy 850 gr front 800 rear....frame is only 2.2 kg
the wheels are 1540 gr and the rest of components are on the lighter side....


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh the wheelset will do it.


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

2011 diamondback mission 1. Bought it for $900, looked like it was barely even touched. Put on a new x9 rear derailleur and threw on some plastic pedals from my bmx bike just so I could give it a go. Next up is some real pedals, and a dropper post. Then work on cutting down weight. It's a bit of a pig at 34lbs. I'm thinking lighter wheelset and tubeless tires should shave quite a bit.


----------



## jcc383 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Tallboy*


----------



## alex_leich (Aug 12, 2014)

My '14 Rally edition as of last week


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Swapped the drivetrain on the Stumpy to 1x10 and XT with supporting components from Raceface, KMC, E13, and One Up Components. Also spent a couple hours cleaning it and touching up the chips in the paint, so Im letting it sit on the carpet until the next ride. Can't wait to get a ride in with the new setup.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

2012 devinci Dixon 
Rockshox pike rct3
Chromag fubars
Chromag hifi 50mm stem
Chromag lynx dt saddle
Chromag scarab pedals
Specialized command post black light
Fox rp2 rear shock
SRAM xo type 2 rear derailleur 
Avid xo trail brakes
SRAM pg 50 cassette 
E*thirteen 42t range extender
Chromag sequence 32t chain ring
Mrp mini g3 chain guide
SRAM x9 hubs
Mavic en321 rims
Specialized butcher sx 2.3in tires
Shadow conspiracy aluminum bar end plugs

Started as a standard rc build two years ago each year it gets a little better!


----------



## maff125 (Oct 21, 2013)

Heres my sbb66c on top of the malvern hills Going 1x10 very soon, (if it's too steep i'll push) and can't decide on a reverb or ks lev for the dropper.
Also thinking of changing the 36 to a pike purely to save weight as i do a fair bit of road work on her also.


----------



## allenfstar (Jul 7, 2011)

I've never ridden the fox 36 but compared to the float 32 that came stock on my bike the pike is super smooth


----------



## maff125 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm more than happy with the performance of the 36 and had a 32 on an older lapierre which was scary! i'm just looking to shed some weight, as it stands she's just over 28lbs hoping to keep it under 28 when i fit a ks lev and single ring


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

maff125 said:


> Heres my sbb66c on top of the malvern hills


What a great pic.


----------



## maff125 (Oct 21, 2013)

IamDefiler said:


> What a great pic.


It's gets better just over the horizon!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Just finished building her. Still clean and no action shots yet


----------



## Rutgyr (Jul 9, 2011)

Took some parts off the SB66 and went tubeless for a change. First ride was short and sweet, this weekend I'll put it through the paces.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

2014 Devinci Troy Carbon XP
Pretty much stock except for an Ardent on the rear (not pictured), KS Supernatural 150mm seat post, and a Husselfelt stem.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Started a couple months ago with a standard Solo XO1 build and I now currently have this. I upgraded the suspension (140mm Revelation up front, Monarch Plus RC3 in back), added a 32t ring, new tires (HR2 2.4 EXO, Ardent 2.4 EXO), new stem, Ergon grips, saddle, and a few blingy parts.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

smmokan said:


> Started a couple months ago with a standard Solo XO1 build and I now currently have this. I upgraded the suspension (140mm Revelation up front, Monarch Plus RC3 in back), added a 32t ring, new tires (HR2 2.4 EXO, Ardent 2.4 EXO), new stem, Ergon grips, saddle, and a few blingy parts.


^^ Looks good, just enough color matching going on.


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

How are you enjoying the Rally? What wheels are they?



alex_leich said:


> My '14 Rally edition as of last week
> View attachment 915255


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Still waiting for my Nobby Nic 2.25 rear but not a bad weight: 28.1 lbs.

-Pike 130/160
-Monarch RC3 DBair
-WTB i23/DT Swiss 240's
-Works Component angle set -1
-RWC needle bearings for the shock


----------



## Tiago Taipina (Nov 14, 2013)

Not the most AM setup, for most of you, but i think it worth showing.

Since this photo I have changed the rear shock to the new RT3, and ordered a dropper, next thing will be stem and handlebars.

SID RLT 120
Monarch RT3
XT Brakes w/ Ice Tech Rotors


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

steveh250 said:


> How are you enjoying the Rally? What wheels are they?


They look like Mavic crossmax enduros


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Love my new bike


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

skellz said:


> Love my new bike


dog damn... how much did that run you? i like the saint cranks, are those guide brakes? and what are the specs?


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

ThomasF said:


> dog damn... how much did that run you? i like the saint cranks, are those guide brakes? and what are the specs?


built up myself as i cant buy ready made bikes.
price is irelivant 
santa cruz nomad 3 carbon "medium" 
rock shox pike and stealth dropper
saint crank "170mm" off my old MC shockwave with a race face wide narrow 34t ring.
XO1 rear mech and shifter 11 speed. 10/42
hope enduro rims 27.5 with pro2 evo hubs maxis ardent "tubeless"
plastic nukproof pedals
formula "the 1" brakes
and some other stuff


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

ardents have enough grip for you? i mean it looks like you're ridding some nice grippy trails, but really, its enough?


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

ThomasF said:


> ardents have enough grip for you? i mean it looks like you're ridding some nice grippy trails, but really, its enough?


This times 1000. Nothing scared me more than riding a bike with an Ardent up front.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

skellz said:


> plastic nukproof pedals


Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

thats how you know he never pedal strikes, i saw the pedals and i didn't know if plastic or matte black metal... so i didn't comment.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

ThomasF said:


> thats how you know he never pedal strikes, i saw the pedals and i didn't know if plastic or matte black metal... so i didn't comment.


i get strikes.. im waiting for them to break  will get same but metal next time. grippy pedal.
as for the ardents,i was low on cash after the build and stock was low. so these was my first try. im not that impressed ,washed out a few times


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

skellz said:


> i get strikes.. im waiting for them to break  will get same but metal next time. grippy pedal.
> as for the ardents,i was low on cash after the build and stock was low. so these was my first try. im not that impressed ,washed out a few times


Yeah, not the best tire. try minions if you like maxxis. but i like the nomad, does it cushion like a cloud?


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok..thanks for the heads up. I'll try one on the front.
Like I said ,I just got them as they was in stock and cheap. Just wanted to finish the build. I use the bike a lot on road as well tyres are fine and roll fast.
And yes. it's like a magic carpet. Way more fun than my ibis


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

skellz said:


> Ok..thanks for the heads up. I'll try one on the front.
> Like I said ,I just got them as they was in stock and cheap. Just wanted to finish the build. I use the bike a lot on road as well tyres are fine and roll fast.
> And yes. it's like a magic carpet. Way more fun than my ibis


if you use it on the road then you'll have to look for the perfect middle, because tires like the DHR's and DHF hate the roll, they roll slow but they will eat up any trail, give you faster, and climb better, in the end, you'll be faster.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah it's a tricky one.
The plan was to use my other bike for more road stuff. but turns out I wanna use the nomad for everything.
The San Andreas can be my Sunday old fart poser bike


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

skellz said:


> Yeah it's a tricky one.
> The plan was to use my other bike for more road stuff. but turns out I wanna use the nomad for everything.
> The San Andreas can be my Sunday old fart poser bike


yeah, idk if it was originally designed for much road use, but whatever.


----------



## allen mueller (Mar 23, 2010)

skellz said:


> i get strikes.. im waiting for them to break  will get same but metal next time. grippy pedal.


I doubt you're going it break them. I have the diety plastic pedals on my dh bike, my trail bike and my friend has the nukeproof. We've both smashed into plenty of rocks and theyre still going strong.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

How's the grip, especially with water and mud?


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

allen mueller said:


> I doubt you're going it break them. I have the diety plastic pedals on my dh bike, my trail bike and my friend has the nukeproof. We've both smashed into plenty of rocks and theyre still going strong.


yeah they do look pretty solid, smacked them a few times. hardly a scratch.
haha Thomasf.. its my bike ,i ride where i like i live in a big city, its a few miles to the woods but i also like to do a blast round the city after work. im having fun ,thats all that matters
as for the tires pretty slippy in the mud.they was just the first i grabbed to get the build finished


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Oppet said:


> Happy owner of this, second wheelset will soon be with Derby rims and maybe I9 hubs.
> There syntace wheels, bar and stem, other stuff youll probably know


I think this is one of the best looking bikes I've ever seen. Very nice!


----------



## maff125 (Oct 21, 2013)

ThomasF said:


> if you use it on the road then you'll have to look for the perfect middle, because tires like the DHR's and DHF hate the roll, they roll slow but they will eat up any trail, give you faster, and climb better, in the end, you'll be faster.


Gotta be a high roller? i got the 1's on my 66c and do a bit of road, 40-50psi


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

Just rode mammoth this weekend for the first time on my new (to me) 2011 diamondback mission 1. Put on an x9 rear derailleur and diety compound pedals. It's not the lightest by any means at 34lbs with the stock setup, but that's alright. I'm not too worried about it. Also climbed a lot better than I was expecting.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

All 26ers

All 4 bar linkage

Brands may not be popular there in U.S. because i'm from Asia. Particularly Manila Philippines.

Back here in the far east, We are keeping the 26ers alive and kickin' and we're keeping it that way...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Good for you man! I'm never selling my 26ers either.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

my very fresh 26in build













2013 sb66A frame
hope tech enduro wheels
2014 fox talas 34 w/remote for ctd, 2 position 130/160mm
725mm raceface next carbon bar
Yeti odi locking grips
Thompson 50mm stem
Chris King headset
xtr M980 10 speed shifter
32t raceface narrow/wide
xt hollowtech crank
xt shadow + derailleur
xt cassette, chain
xt brakes with 160mm rear and 180mm front xt icetech rotors
Saint pedals
raceface atlas seat post and saddle
*dropper post and new saddle coming soon


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty much awesome CDK.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

kragu said:


> Pretty much awesome CDK.


Thank you sir. I am very happy with how it came out. The only things I would change is the post to a dropper like I had said and I think that I would rather have a 34t chain ring


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

why a talas 34 and not 36? and why not 203 and 180 F/R rotors?


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

ThomasF said:


> why a talas 34 and not 36? and why not 203 and 180 F/R rotors?


34 will be just fine for me but i did toss it around and the deciding factor was price and that I wanted a remote. Jenson had a 36 for the same cost but without remote and I honestly think that I will appreciate the remote more than the size. 
The rotor size is because i just dont think I would need that big of a rotor.. if i have any problems I will switch it up but I think itll be just fine


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

CDK, is that frame a Chainlove/Steepandcheap special?


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

No I got it from competitive cyclist which is run by backcountry.com which is also who steep and cheap is supposed to be run by.


----------



## 727 (Dec 26, 2012)

Fork: Fox Float 32 RLC 150mm Kashima
Suspensión: Fox Float CTD DCRV 150mm
Transmisión:Full XT
Wheels: Stans notubes ZTR Flow EX 26"
Hubs: Hope pro evo 2
Brakes:XT
Stem:Truvativ Stylo 75mm
Handlebar: Bontrager xlite carbón
Seatpost: FSA Carbon
Saddle: SDG Titanium
Bolts full titanium 
Tires: maxxis crosssmark 2,25 
weight: 12,964 Kg


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

sorry if i missed it, but what FRAME?
otherwise: sweet


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

CDK said:


> No I got it from competitive cyclist which is run by backcountry.com which is also who steep and cheap is supposed to be run by.


i like your yeti - i was thiiiiis close to getting one

you are running a x1 right & you have the fork remote on the left bar on top ---- so is your dropper mote going under that?

seems like it would be a super crowded cockpit if you ran anything other than a x1

awesome possum


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

727 said:


> Fork: Fox 32 RLC 150mm Kashima
> Suspensión: Fox Float CTD DCRV 150mm
> Transmisión:Full XT
> Wheels: Stans notubes ZTR Flow EX 26"
> ...


Time travel bike!


----------



## 727 (Dec 26, 2012)

kragu said:


> Time travel bike!


2013 trek remedy 9 The last bike in 26"


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

inner ted said:


> i like your yeti - i was thiiiiis close to getting one
> 
> you are running a x1 right & you have the fork remote on the left bar on top ---- so is your dropper mote going under that?
> 
> ...


When I get the dropper the remote will be on the left between the grip and the ctd remote. It will not be bad at all as far as crowding goes.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

727 said:


> 2013 trek remedy 9 The last bike in 26"


I was referring to the date in the pic. That's a $12,000 bike in 2008.


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

2014 Trek Slash 8 
Size large
Renthal Duo 50mm Stem
Deity DH Carbon 787mm bars
XT 2 x 10
Bontrager Line Elite 33mm Ext wide rims
Bontrager Evoke RL seat
Lizard Skin dual lock grips
150mm Reverb Stealth
XT Trail Clip pedals
XT Brakes
XR4 Front tire 
Rocket Ron Rear Tire
34T Blackspire Chainring
MRP chain guide
Performance cartridge upgrade to Evolution Fork 20wt Gold oil in fork legs
13.7kg.


----------



## 727 (Dec 26, 2012)

kragu said:


> I was referring to the date in the pic. That's a $12,000 bike in 2008.


Ok ,In 2008 probably would have cost much money.I remember that time of the STORCK rebel carbon bike as 6000 euros. 
Now you'll gain weight 570 grams with seatpost rock shox stealth 150mm


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

CDK said:


> my very fresh 26in build
> View attachment 924324
> View attachment 924325


Sick build...


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

You guys are making it really, really hard not to buy a closeout 66 frame. Simply sick, Zaf.


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

Trek Remedy 7 29er

Frame Size & Color: 17.5 Liquid Silver
Fork: Rockshox Pike RCT3 150mm
Brakes: Shimano Deore M595 w/ Icetech Rotors
Cranks: Shimano Deore w/ Raceface 30t narrow wide
Front Derailleur: Blackspire TrailX chain guide 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX w/ Clutch
Pedals: Shimano DX
Stem: Spank Oozy
Handlebar: Chromag Fubar black chrome
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb Stealth
Saddle: Chromag Lynx
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Cassette: Shimano XT w/ GG 42t Cog
Headset:FSA
Grips: Lizard Skin Northshore
Front Tire: Specialized Butcher Grid 2.3
Front Rim: WTB i23
Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 350 w/ 15mm thru-axle
Rear Tire: Specialized Slaughter Grid 2.3
Rear Rim: WTB i23
Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 350 w/ 12mm thru-axle
Weight 31.2lbs


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

kragu said:


> You guys are making it really, really hard not to buy a closeout 66 frame. Simply sick, Zaf.


Whatever excuses you're making to stop you from doing it...stop them. You can't regret it.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

*My Devinci*


----------



## kmartinkc (Mar 30, 2014)

Just purchased the 2015 Reign 2. Haven't had a chance to get her on the trails yet so i'm a little anxious.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

*Slash 7 2015*



















































Not the Best pictures, but got my new Trek Slash 7 2015, added a KS Lev dropper the rest is all stock and standard. having fun on it, bombing the local trails. CB Mallet DH Clipless pedals on it. 3 rides in 3 days... planning on maintaining this street for the whole week.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Just got done building up my "dying breed" 26in Xprezo Super-D. Sorry for the potato pic. I know the GD is ugly, but reliability wins any day.

29.5# with "real" tires, pedals, etc.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

GDs are ugly, but I've yet to meet a rider who pedals looking down at his/her crotch. All those other dropper post owners must be glad their non-GDs are nice to look at when they're packing them up for repairs instead of riding...


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

y0bailey said:


> Just got done building up my "dying breed" 26in Xprezo Super-D. Sorry for the potato pic. I know the GD is ugly, but reliability wins any day.
> 
> 29.5# with "real" tires, pedals, etc.


GD boot is ugly, take it off, look way better without the boot.
I removed mine long ago, the post is still working fine.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

inter said:


> GD boot is ugly, take it off, look way better without the boot.
> I removed mine long ago, the post is still working fine.


The trails around here (eastern NC) are about to become mud bogs for the better part of the next 4 months. Not worth the extra maintenance for the looks. That is the whole point of the GD in my eyes. If I were in a dryer area, I would be bootless for sure.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

jamesbong said:


> View attachment 925774


Tapia?


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

I have post it before but now it is (almost) finalized. Giant Reign SX 2013.









Plus my soon to be upgraded NS Surge Evo 2014


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Very good bikes indeed Paris.


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

tp806 said:


> Very good bikes indeed Paris.


Thank you! And the Surge will become even better soon since I have some orders on the way.


----------



## sroslund (Sep 24, 2014)

*My new ride*

* Frame Size & Color: 2013 Salsa Horsethief 18"/ Black and gold
* Fork: Fox 32 CDT Float 29er 140mm
* Rear Shock: Fox Float CTD Factory Boost Valve rear shock with Kashima Coating
* Brakes: Avid Elixer CR w/ Gold Jagwire hydraulic hose and Red Brakco 2 piece floating rotors (203mm front x 160mm rear)
* Cranks: SRAM XX1 175mm 168Q w/ 28T Blackspire ring
* Shifter: Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur:Who needs a front derailleur!
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow long cage with clutch
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1 (Lime green)
* Stem: RaceFace Ride XC 60mm
* Handlebar: Crank Brothers Iodine 2 
* Seatpost: Crank Brothers Kronolog dropper
* Saddle: Old School SDG (Red kevlar)
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM GXP
* Cassette: SRAM PG 1070 9 x 36 w/ Doval 9x11 sprocket cog
* Headset: Cane Creek 40 tapered
* Grips: ODI Vans lock on
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 x 29 (Stans)
* Front Rim: Crank Brothers Iodine 2 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Fox 15mm thru axel
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.25 x 29 (Stans)
* Rear Rim: Crank Brothers Iodine 2 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Salsa 12mm Maxel
* Weight: Have not weighed it yet.

Picture to be added soon


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

*My AM/Trail Ride*









Pretty much stock 2013 Salsa HT2 config except for:
Gravity Light 777 flat bar
Gravity Light AT stem
Shimano Saint MX80
KS eTen dropper


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Murdered out!


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

Its Murdaaa!!!!


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

*Black and Purple*

Great looking bikes here!

Here's mine... Santa Cruz Carbon Nomad. More detailed photos here.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Dope! man I need to debadge my wheels. all blacked out looks too good.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

another boring black nomad.....


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

l.j.silver said:


> another boring black nomad.....


I see your vivid shock is mounted the other way compared to mine, have you tried mounting it the other way? Is there any difference on handling or performance?


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

no, I've never tried it, but now that you mention it ....


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

fyberglass said:


> Great looking bikes here!
> 
> Here's mine... Santa Cruz Carbon Nomad. More detailed photos here.


Those are Derby's right? How do u like them? And what hubs and spokes r u running? Looks good man.


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> Those are Derby's right? How do u like them? And what hubs and spokes r u running? Looks good man.


Thanks Shredman69!

Loving my Derbies... It is by far the most solid wheel I've had! Front tire grips better on fast turns due to the large contact patch between tire and ground where if it was on my usual narrow wheel, it may have washed out resulting in a crash.

I'm from Las Vegas, NV and the trails I usually hit are dry, loose or rocky so results may vary depending on trail condition and rider input.

I'm running Industry 9 torch hubs and spokes.

Ride on!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

fyberglass said:


> Thanks Shredman69!
> 
> Loving my Derbies... It is by far the most solid wheel I've had! Front tire grips better on fast turns due to the large contact patch between tire and ground where if it was on my usual narrow wheel, it may have washed out resulting in a crash.
> I'm from Las Vegas, NV and the trails I usually hit are dry, loose or rocky so results may vary depending on trail condition and rider input.
> ...


Nice! I9's look great. I thought that's what they were. Wide carbon rims are awesome! I have wide LB carbons laced to Hope's and I got the same results. Stiffer wheels, large air volume lets you run lower pressure, (I run tubeless) and they have a bigger contact patch, so more traction.:cornut:


----------



## danderson (Oct 18, 2012)

My 2013 Enduro Expert Carbon.









Upgrades / Modifications from stock

* Rockshox Pike forks
* Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS shock
* Changed 2X to 1X up front (removed granny gear, front derailleur, and front shifter)
* Blackspire Snaggletooth Narrow-wide Chainring (36T)
* KMC X-10 Ti Chain
* KCNC Ultra Derailleur Pulley Wheels
* Spank Spike pedals
* Kenda Nevegal (2.35 rear, 2.5 front)


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

gorgeous expert.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Man I really wish Kenda would lighten up their tires... I know if it wasn't for that much material the tire wouldn't be so effective. Other than weight I loved the nevegals but I had to leave it because of all that reason... 

awesome enduro! If I wasn't such a Knolly fan, that would have been my next bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

2014 remedy 27.5 large
34 float fit
sun dingle black flag pros
2.3 spec butcher
2.2 bontrager xr3 team
70mm bontrager rhythm pro stem
711mm sunline v1 bars
xt brakes
1x9 xt drive train with 32t n/x rf ring
set in "low" geo
~28 pounds


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Well it's more of a DH bike than AM bike anymore, but a whole lot of fun to ride. Haven't climbed on it yet sense putting the 888 on the front. I think the suffering to go up will be well worth it once I hit the DH

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravelle (Dec 1, 2006)

Banshee Spitfire (shock: Fox CTD)
Pike DP
the rest is pretty standard


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

SC 5010...more trail than A/M but it's for all over the mountain for me


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

challybert said:


> SC 5010...more trail than A/M but it's for all over the mountain for me
> 
> View attachment 932249


nice hella expensive ride. have fun with it. Revelation or pike up front?


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

ThomasF said:


> nice hella expensive ride. have fun with it. Revelation or pike up front?


Pike...yeah, no crap on the $$. Oh well, I buy a new bike once a decade so plenty of time to save up and then "let 'er rip", cry a little at the expense, smile a lot on the trail.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

challybert said:


> Pike...yeah, no crap on the $$. Oh well, I buy a new bike once a decade so plenty of time to save up and then "let 'er rip", cry a little at the expense, smile a lot on the trail.


cry a lot, then forget on the trail is usually how bike purchases work.

Wife/gf goes: "babe why don't we have anything in the fridge?"

We go: "oh we can't eat for a whole month, buts its okay cause i got a mtb." hahaha


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

ThomasF said:


> cry a lot, then forget on the trail is usually how bike purchases work.
> 
> Wife/gf goes: "babe why don't we have anything in the fridge?"
> 
> We go: "oh we can't eat for a whole month, buts its okay cause i got a mtb." hahaha


Yeah, for me it's Wife: "Why don't we replace that 14 year old 4runner with something newer. Damn thing stinks like a locker room"....I'm like "Eh, um, well...it runs just fine and I'll clean it already! (with irritated indignant voice)".


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

From the ride today.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

My AM set-up. For all the mountains we have around Dallas.


----------



## TheoTheo (Feb 21, 2014)

Built an aggressive 2014 Norco Sight Carbon, 150mm Pike up front, Crane Creek DB Inline in the back, 2.4 inch tires. Heading to Arizona in two weeks to put it through its paces .


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

TheoTheo said:


> Built an aggressive 2014 Norco Sight Carbon, 150mm Pike up front, Crane Creek DB Inline in the back, 2.4 inch tires. Heading to Arizona in two weeks to put it through its paces .


Nice I like the color scheme.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

TheoTheo said:


> Built an aggressive 2014 Norco Sight Carbon, 150mm Pike up front, Crane Creek DB Inline in the back, 2.4 inch tires. Heading to Arizona in two weeks to put it through its paces .


Nice bike! It will serve its purpose around the Phoenix area well
You dont happen to be coming here with BerkBill are you?


----------



## TheoTheo (Feb 21, 2014)

CDK said:


> Nice bike! It will serve its purpose around the Phoenix area well
> You dont happen to be coming here with BerkBill are you?


Heading to Sedona for a week to escape Canadian November. And I don't think I know BerkBill, so probably not.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh ok.. there's a guy that posted in the arizona forum about him and some buddy's coming in the beginning of November and though maybe you were one of them..


----------



## kalbones_01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

kalbones_01 said:


> Subscribing


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## sikkfreerider (Nov 5, 2006)

Heres my tallboy lt! Love this beast!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

TheoTheo said:


> Built an aggressive 2014 Norco Sight Carbon, 150mm Pike up front, Crane Creek DB Inline in the back, 2.4 inch tires. Heading to Arizona in two weeks to put it through its paces .


What's the stand over on that thing? Looks testi-friendly!


----------



## TheoTheo (Feb 21, 2014)

Not sure, but super low, and I'm only 5'6".


----------



## shrub1 (Jun 15, 2011)

-med (raw carbon)
-thompson masterpiece post
-fox 32 150mm 
-next sl cranks 2x
-xx r derailleur/xo fnt
-xo grip shift
-easton ec70 20mm rise bar
-syntace force 109 60mm stem
-reynolds black label wheel set
-f tire 2.25 racing ralph/r tire 2.1 racing ralph
-cb egg beater 11 pedals
-xtr m9000 brakes 
*23.51 lbs

Yeti SB5C / Switch Infinity-dsc04461.jpgYeti SB5C / Switch Infinity-dsc04454.jpg


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

shrub1 said:


> -med (raw carbon)
> -thompson masterpiece post
> -fox 32 150mm
> -next sl cranks 2x
> ...


I'm not seeing a pic yo


----------



## shrub1 (Jun 15, 2011)

*pics never made it on the prior post..here they are.*


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice ride bro! Looks much better with pics. Super light. I run XO GS and Next 2x cranks too. There nice and light and work great. :thumbsup:


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Racing Ralphs on a 6" bike? That's a new one for me. Sweet setup, even with the unorthodox tire choice.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

shrub1 said:


> -med (raw carbon)
> -thompson masterpiece post
> -fox 32 150mm
> -next sl cranks 2x
> ...


that picture isn't coming threw, but i wish it did.


----------



## shrub1 (Jun 15, 2011)

three posts up Thomas.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

shrub1 said:


> three posts up Thomas.


yeah, my computer was dumb and didn't display those. it just now showed them, beautiful bike.


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's my precious. 2014 Giant Trance 27.5 1
Purchased used two weeks ago, still had the tire quills.
PO put Spank Spike pedals and SDG saddle on it. The former made me a flat convert, the latter had me pick green for accent color.
I put a 30T Raceface chainring on, ditched the derailleur, tensioner, etc.
After failing to get the original fork dialed in, I installed a Fox Factory TALAS 34mm 160/140. Quite an improvement!!









Riding it every chance I get!


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

A couple updated pic of my rig. Still loving this beast!


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

My Yeti ASR7 specs having a bit of a nightmsre with the internet connection posting from a tiny island in the south china sea. Koh tao.
Frame Yeti ASR7 M
Forks Fox Talas RC2 160mm/120mm trail adjust
Rear shock Fox RP 23 Kashima 
Breaks XT BRM 785 
Rotors Ice tec 180mm front 160mm rear
Shifters IXT ispec break lever intergrated
Wheel set e*thirteen lg1+ 26inch rims
Hubs Hope evo2 standard spacing 20mm front axel 12mm rear
XT 2x10 crank deore hollow tec 11 175mm
Sil tec chain
Front deraillieur shimano XT e type
Rear deraillieur XTR shadow + long cage
Cassette XT 11/36 t with hope 40t extended range sprocket. ? Excellent upgrade!
Welgo b54 peddles
Stem Thompson x4 50mm
Seat post Thompson elite
Bars crank bro iodine 3 38mm rise iron
Grips Yeti
Spokes DT swiss plain gauge
Nipples stainless DT swiss pro lock
Head set Hope pic and mix 1/ 1.5 1 1/8 tapered
Saddle sella smp pro
Cables shimano sftpp coated.
Tyres schwalbe nobly nics 2.4
Weight 29.8 lbs appox 12 kg
BB shimano XTR..... Will try to post pics but internet connection very slow. Hope you guys like the specs colour scheme black white silver graphite iron.
Unbelievably fun to ride....


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

CDK said:


> A couple updated pic of my rig. Still loving this beast!
> View attachment 939098
> 
> View attachment 939099


 love this Yeti. Love the colour. Just somthing about Yeti bikes. They just look proper, proportional, correct. IMO.Not saying other bikes arnt beautiful, don't want to upset anyone...just saying Yeti bikes are arguably one of the most aesthetically beautiful to look at....they ride even better than they look. Ooops! I've done it now! Look at that Santorini blue....just fabulous. Respect to you all.....


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

ant12 said:


> My Yeti ASR7 specs having a bit of a nightmsre with the internet connection posting from a tiny island in the south china sea. Koh tao.
> Frame Yeti ASR7 M
> Forks Fox Talas RC2 160mm/120mm trail adjust
> Rear shock Fox RP 23 Kashima
> ...


This thread is called "Lets SEE those AM setups" meaning lets see those AM bikes, not just a spec sheet! Come on man!!! It's no good W/O pics!!!:nono:


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> This thread is called "Lets SEE those AM setups" meaning lets see those AM bikes, not just a spec sheet! Come on man!!! It's no good W/O pics!!!:nono:


Please for give me as I said in my post I am working on it....I live on a tiny island called koh tao, situated in the gulf of Thailand the internet connection is really bad, ultra slow? Can take hours to send just one pic, then it goes down.I am working on it, trying to get my own line put in the house. I may go to the mainland soon.I will post a pic soon. The price of living and riding on a tropical paradise island.please bear with me...... it is a beautiful custom build.pic coming soon


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

ant12 said:


> Please for give me as I said in my post I am working on it....I live on a tiny island called koh tao, situated in the gulf of Thailand the internet connection is really bad, ultra slow? Can take hours to send just one pic, then it goes down.I am working on it, trying to get my own line put in the house. I may go to the mainland soon.I will post a pic soon. The price of living and riding on a tropical paradise island.please bear with me...... it is a beautiful custom build.pic coming soon


I am replying on behalf of skellz, I'm his missus and I lived on Koh Tao for many years on and off, this guy is absolutley correct the internet connections there are diabolical. The Island is AWESOME but it still has a long way to go to catch up with the 21st Century. Thats why I used to go there anyway..it was nice and quiet. However I diverge, give the guy a break, he may aswell be uploading by hamster wheel! PS: nice set up..the Island is a perfect haven for off roading all those natural trails!


----------



## The Garage (Jan 10, 2014)

Custom build We did for Garrett Norcott.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Bike Santa came early with a Pike and Thomson dropper! I've also swapped out the stock stem for a 60mm which feels a lot better on the downhills.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*PYGA OneTen29*

Here's my All Mountain/Do It All Because I Don't Have Any Other Bike setup:
















Medium frame...

For an X Fusion Trace 140mm on it
Spank Spoon hubs with pillar spokes and WTB Kom i23 rims
Zee RD with XT cranks
Reverb dropper
Funn bars & an easton havoc on it.

Excited to do more trail riding on it - I've only had it built up last week and I've done one trail ride haha. Still have to get everything dialed in. Felt kinda weird being so high up - this is my first 29er haha. Very happy with it though - fast, easy to handle, poppy (altho i need to cut the steerer tube down so the stem's lower, close to the frame).Haven't done jumps on it yet... maybe this weekend.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

2014 Enduro Expert.

Amazing ride, all it needed was bars, tubeless, new style command post lever, and slammed the stem. XTR pedals.

Carbon wheels on the way, as I can push the stockers way too hard. They flex pretty significantly.

I did manage to scratch the stanction with a rock, got too rowdy.

Im not stoked on the Avid rotors either, so itll get the new Centerline rotors, or XTRs when the new wheels get installed.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> 2014 Enduro Expert.
> 
> Amazing ride, all it needed was bars, tubeless, new style command post lever, and slammed the stem. XTR pedals.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been thrashing this American made beast for over a decade and she just won't die. Replaced pretty much every part but the drivetrain and am on my second shock which I have already rebuilt once, third wheel set and fourth fork and have rebuilt the pivot over half a dozen times. I even put a fat dent in the down tube in a crash which killed one of my front wheels, but the frame is still kicking.

















Size: 19.5" (large)
ETT: 25.5" at 150mm travel and 25" at 120mm travel
HT angle: 67.73 at 150mm and 69.15 at 120mm
Chain-stay: 16.4"
BB*: 13.4" at 150mm and 12.9" at 120mm (based off of geo with original tires. Current tires run about 27.35 diameter, so BB is actually higher)
Wheel base: 1112mm
Tire pressure: low 20's front and back

Frame: '04 fisher Cake 130mm rear travel
Newest fork: sektor gold rl dual position coil 120mm to 150mm travel
Current shock: fox rp23
Current front wheel: DT Swiss E1900 i23
Current rear wheel: WTB Down Hill Laser disc i27 with deore xt hub
Current brakes: BB7
Tires 26": rear ITS Edge 2.5", front ITS Intruder 2.5"
Stem: Funn arrowhead 60mm
Handle bars: answer DH dbl 780mm
Head set: cane creek race
Drivetrain: stock deore LX
Seat post, BB and crank: bontroger stock
Saddle: 1991 Vuelta Lycra Gel from off first MTB.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

How sad... =( 

...that it doesn't belong to me ^^

That's it I'm buying a lotto ticket today ^^

Sig:
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Carbon bling build!








Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

2014 Santa Cruz Bronson - I absolutely love this bike.

*Upgrades - 
*

2015 Fox 36 Float
Deity DC31 Carbon Bars
Havoc 50mm Stem
1x10 Drivetrain, twenty6 42t & raceface 32t
Hope Evo 2 Hubs
Reverb Stealth Dropper

*To do list - 
*

Float X


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

l.j.silver said:


>


Mate.....that is one badass lookin whip ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The Garage said:


> Custom build We did for Garrett Norcott.


Very nice. What wheels are on that beastie?


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

New bike in the house.

Giant Trance Advanced SX Custom (160mm front, 155mm rear)

Fork: RockShox Pike RCT3 160mm Solo Air
Shock: RockShox Monarch DebonAir RT3 200x57mm
Bars: GIANT Connect SL TR RiserBar, 31.8x730
Stem: Chromag Ranger 60mm
Seatpost: GIANT Contact Switch-2 SL Internal routing 30.9mm
SAddle: fi'zi:k Gobi XM Manganese
Shifter: SRAM X01 Trigger MatchMaker X 11G
Derailleur: SRAM X01 X-Horizon Type-2 Carbon
Brakes: Avid Elixir 9 Trail, 4 pistons, MatchMaker X, HS1 rotors (180/180mm)
Cassette: SRAM X01 X-Glide 1195-11f.
Chain: SRAM PowerChain 1170
Crankset: SRAM X1 1400 GXP
Wheelset: GIANT P-TRX1, G69-Alu, Tubeless, 21-584, 15mm-/12mm, 28/28 spokes
Tires: Continental Mountain King II 27x2.4" ProTection Black Chilli

cca 11.5kg without pedals.


----------



## shrub1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Digging it MarinCRO! Killer bike.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

MarinCRO said:


> New bike in the house.
> 
> Giant Trance Advanced SX Custom (160mm front, 155mm rear)
> 
> ...


How are you getting 155mm travel out of the rear suspension? Running a longer shock? How does that affect the linkage?


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

Seems to work fine TBH. You can either run a bit higher pressure to get 25-30% sag or lower for 35%, depending on what you're riding and how much travel you intend on using.

Shock is the same length as stock Fox Float X, so it just has that bit extra travel at the end, so it doesn't affect the geometry.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

MarinCRO said:


> Seems to work fine TBH. You can either run a bit higher pressure to get 25-30% sag or lower for 35%, depending on what you're riding and how much travel you intend on using.
> 
> Shock is the same length as stock Fox Float X, so it just has that bit extra travel at the end, so it doesn't affect the geometry.


Right on.

Yeah, I know that people had run longer i2i on previous generations of the trance, but didn't realize that the new generation was getting modified already!

So, at full compression, you don't get any tire buzzing seat tube or metal on metal contact? And ride characteristics remain the same if you are sagged to the same mm of stroke (minilinks are a bit more of a sweet spot setup right)? 
That is pretty kick ass. Long legged trail bike.


----------



## omoore61 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

^nice!^


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Andrew8404 said:


> Carbon bling build!
> View attachment 946382


Yeaaaaah buddy!! That's what _I'm_ talking about!! I test rode a T275C at an Intense demo and it just blew my mind. Ten days later I had one sitting in my room . Just got it last week, haven't even ridden her yet cuz all the f***ing rain here. So stoked though! Put on new bars, stem, saddle, & pedals. Can't wait to shred on this thing!!


----------



## ricko2169 (Dec 18, 2014)

My new love. Norco C7.1.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

JayTee said:


> Yeaaaaah buddy!! That's what _I'm_ talking about!! I test rode a T275C at an Intense demo and it just blew my mind. Ten days later I had one sitting in my room . Just got it last week, haven't even ridden her yet cuz all the f***ing rain here. So stoked though! Put on new bars, stem, saddle, & pedals. Can't wait to shred on this thing!!


you did that bike right. i like it. never really ridden an intense, not too sure about them, super neutral, but it looks like you have a great set up, you thinking of beefing up the shock?

liking the crampons too bro


----------



## shrub1 (Jun 15, 2011)

JayTee said:


> Yeaaaaah buddy!! That's what _I'm_ talking about!! I test rode a T275C at an Intense demo and it just blew my mind. Ten days later I had one sitting in my room . Just got it last week, haven't even ridden her yet cuz all the f***ing rain here. So stoked though! Put on new bars, stem, saddle, & pedals. Can't wait to shred on this thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Updated Lunchbox...


----------



## The Garage (Jan 10, 2014)

crank1979 said:


> Very nice. What wheels are on that beastie?


Thanks!

Silver Hope Pro2 40t. hubs laced with dt swiss 14g silver spokes to Spank Oozy Evo rims in Chrome.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)




----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

ThomasF said:


> you did that bike right. i like it. never really ridden an intense, not too sure about them, super neutral, but it looks like you have a great set up, you thinking of beefing up the shock?
> 
> liking the crampons too bro


It's funny cuz I felt the same way about Intense. In fact, for some reason, I never really cared much for them. But that all changed REAL quick once I actually rode one! It was just by chance too. Was going out for a Saturday morning ride at my local trail and there happened to be an Intense demo. Jumped on a T275C and within the first few minutes this bike rocked my world. Felt like it propelled me up the climbs and on the downhills I had never been so confident on a bike. Completely blew my Santa Cruz Heckler out of the water. So much so that I found myself scrounging up $5,000+ as fast as I could and I wasn't even in the market for a new bike! They seriously nailed the geometry on this thing.

As far as the shock, I don't see a need to change it. I'm not jumping the Grand Canyon or anything. Fox suspension has always done me right and I like the simplicity of it. Love being able to fully lock out with just a flick of a switch too.



shrub1 said:


> Looks Nice! What gearing are you running?


Crankset is a Shimano XTM785, 38/26t and cassette is Shimano HG81, 11-36T.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

JayTee said:


> It's funny cuz I felt the same way about Intense. In fact, for some reason, I never really cared much for them. But that all changed REAL quick once I actually rode one! It was just by chance too. Was going out for a Saturday morning ride at my local trail and there happened to be an Intense demo. Jumped on a T275C and within the first few minutes this bike rocked my world.


You didn't Demo any other bikes?

Was this the Black Mountain Demo?


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

No it was in Marin.

Didn't demo other bikes. The gigantic grin I had on my face during the entire test ride told me all I needed to know that this bike was for me.


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

*semi retired ride*









1996 rocky mountain XS Speed. It was their DH frameset but its spent all its life as an everything bike.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Newly built 2015 Ibis Mojo HD3. Need to tidy up the cable routing but that can wait. Still a trail virgin. Likely the last picture of her clean. Rain Rain need to go away...first ride likely to be a muddy one.

Weighs in at 26lbs 15oz


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

challybert said:


> Newly built 2015 Ibis Mojo HD3. Need to tidy up the cable routing but that can wait. Still a trail virgin. Likely the last picture of her clean. Rain Rain need to go away...first ride likely to be a muddy one.
> 
> Weighs in at 26lbs 15oz
> 
> View attachment 948506


Wow, that bike looks stunning. Awesome job buddy! Enve wheels too...damn.

Still haven't ridden my T275C either. It hasn't rained for like 3 years here in northern California but as soon as I put my bike together it started dumping buckets and has yet to stop. It's killing me!


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

JayTee said:


> Wow, that bike looks stunning. Awesome job buddy! Enve wheels too...damn.
> 
> Still haven't ridden my T275C either. It hasn't rained for like 3 years here in northern California but as soon as I put my bike together it started dumping buckets and has yet to stop. It's killing me!


Thanks. Yeah, this time of the year is weekends only to ride. Gets dark to damn early to get in rides after work during the week. Good luck getting a ride in...I'm desperate to get out too.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Spammer reported.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

That is basically the setup I'm eyeing on. What made you decide on Enve and not the Ibis wheelset?


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Junersun said:


> That is basically the setup I'm eyeing on. What made you decide on Enve and not the Ibis wheelset?


Already had them from another bike build plus I'm still not sold on the wider rim thing YET. I'll be a spectator for awhile on this mtn biking innovation as the wide, wider, widest internal rim width and tire development discussions carry on.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

thanks for your input. awesome bike regardless!


----------



## jlizard43 (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## wiwit_we (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

The GT rides every bit as good as it looks!!!


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

jlizard43 and wiwit_we....nice rides!!


----------



## NomadSC (Jul 28, 2012)

My Norco Sight Carbon. Just added some NOX carbons on I-9 hubs, and the Incredible Hulk decals on the pike. Put the Next Crank on a month or two back. I've got another seat on the way, black decals with thin green outlines for the rims, and plan on switching out the bars at some point. After that, she's all done......until stuff breaks! The images are off my phone. Sorry about them being a little blurry! And for a couple coming up sideways!!!


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't know if you would consider this an AM setup but here's what I'm riding. Pivot Mach 5 , maverick sc32 inverted fork serviced by suspension experts. Tubeless mavics with crossmark USTs no sealant. SRAM drive train and lots of upgrades.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Got matching decals








Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Andrew8404 said:


> Got matching decals
> View attachment 951178
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


if only that was the new fast black monarch. or a vivd hahaha


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I posted this in the AM hardtail thread by accident. Here is my 2015 Pivot Mach 6 Carbon. XO1, XT brakes, Fox 36 RC2. I have since taken the orange stickers off the fork


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

ThomasF said:


> if only that was the new fast black monarch. or a vivd hahaha


I know right? But I got the 15 frame for super cheap so I couldn't argue.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol, I was about to tell you how much I like the orange retro Fox decals. I'm going to slap some on my fork to replace the old peeling ones I have on my fork. Too bad they cost $20!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

rockhammer said:


> Lol, I was about to tell you how much I like the orange retro Fox decals. I'm going to slap some on my fork to replace the old peeling ones I have on my fork. Too bad they cost $20!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah well, they clashed with the red accents on my Pivot, and all black looks pretty good!


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Yeah well, they clashed with the red accents on my Pivot, and all black looks pretty good!


Agreed! More a comment on how much I like the new Fox 36. I know you can order the decals from Fox in red, or black or pretty much any color you like.


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

Adding another sight to the pile. Loving the bike. Last upgrade has been the 40mm derbys. Looking to get the debonair air can kit in the near future .


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

croakies said:


> Adding another sight to the pile. Loving the bike. Last upgrade has been the 40mm derbys. Looking to get the debonair air can kit in the near future .


make sure its the Monarch Debonair Plus Rc3


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's my all mountain setup...


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

croakies said:


> Adding another sight to the pile. Loving the bike. Last upgrade has been the 40mm derbys. Looking to get the debonair air can kit in the near future .


LOVE these bikes!


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

LCBooger said:


> Here's my all mountain setup...


Really nice ride buddy! I like the blue accents.


----------



## mattangeles (Jun 11, 2014)

*2014 GT Force Carbon Expert*

2014 GT Force Carbon Expert 
* Frame Size & Color: Medium 27.5 (650B) / White with Red and Black accents
* Fork: RockShox Revelation RL Solo Air 150mm
* Brakes: Formula T1S w/ 180mm rotor
* Cranks: Shimano SLX 3x10 40/30/22T
* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT 
* Pedals: Forte Convert
* Stem: Kore Cubix 80mm
* Handlebar: Kore Mega 760mm
* Seatpost: KindShock Lev Integra w/Remote
* Saddle: Fizik Tundra 2
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimano 11-36T
* Headset:Orbit C-40
* Grips: GT Statement Lock On Grips
* Front Tire: Continental Trail King 2.4
* Front Rim: WTB ST i23 
* Front Hub/Skewer:All Terra Hubs w/ RockShox Maxle LightAxle
* Rear Tire: Continental Trail King 2.4 
* Rear Rim:WTB ST i23
* Rear Hub/Skewer: All Terra Hubs w/ RockShox Maxle LightAxle
* Weight: 29.4


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Almost done with my build.... All that's left is Guide RSC brakes, which are on their way.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

LCBooger said:


> Almost done with my build.... All that's left is Guide RSC brakes, which are on their way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the new guides, i tried them out on an S-works Enduro and on a few other bikes, they do have better modulation, i just needed to readjust to pulling that much level before i'd stop quickly. but its nice when things get Techy to have something between nothing and all of the brakes.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

LCBooger said:


> Almost done with my build.... All that's left is Guide RSC brakes, which are on their way.


Enjoy those I9s. Stiff as shizz and hassle free for me for almost 2 years. I've only had to true my rear once since I bought them in March '13.


----------



## dlmack67 (Aug 13, 2005)

*2008 ih 6 point 6*

My good old 2008 IH 6 point 6.


----------



## oli h (Dec 15, 2006)

My 2011 Whyte T120S

Sitting pretty at 27lbs


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

rockhammer said:


> Agreed! More a comment on how much I like the new Fox 36. I know you can order the decals from Fox in red, or black or pretty much any color you like.


www.silk graphics.com any style decal retro, heritage, any color , you can also customize, add a name etc. Only £16.99-£23.99 depending on style of decal, you can also choose matt or gloss finish. I got some classic heritage white/black fox fork decals with customized brace decal £16.99 £2.00 shipping to Thailand. Shipping is free to europe. If your looking to give your frame or forks a bit of a face lift check out there web site. The quality of there decal is excellent. Pics of my Yeti ASR7 coming soon.......


----------



## djjohnr (Sep 9, 2013)

2015 Enduro EVO 650b running a 27.5/26 setup. Still waiting for the Ohlins shock to arrive. Actually climbs better then my Reign X did, even though it's heavier.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Enduro, DH minded.

My work in progress (yes another byke) 2015 Process 134


----------



## snozberries (Dec 13, 2014)

Haven't had a bike in years, finally getting back into it. Picked this up last month for cheap! Loving it so far.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

a jamis parker was my first "real" mountain bike. would be cool to give it a makeover as a short travel trail bike. hmmmm


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Guides are on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Guides are on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great man! I'm gonna guess its about 28.13 lbs. Am I close? ?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Looks great man! I'm gonna guess its about 28.13 lbs. Am I close? ?


You can read minds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> You can read minds?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, minds and Pinkbike.

Show your all mountain bike - Page 1423 - Pinkbike Forum


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

some upgrade....


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Damn good lookin' bike right there l.j.silver.


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

*Trek remedy 8 2012*


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*PYGA OneTen29*

woohoo.























upgrades (not in pics yet) - an XT casette and Ice Tech rotors.


----------



## Peter Lucas (Jan 22, 2015)

*My Rocky Mountains*

check it out


----------



## GBsoul37 (Jan 15, 2013)

My Cotic Soul :















My bashguard handmade


----------



## mywideride (Jan 23, 2015)

Currently building up 2015 Orange Alpine, so for now....


----------



## mywideride (Jan 23, 2015)

Beautiful Rocky Mountain!!


----------



## shoshy (Sep 1, 2011)

For the first post, here's mine.
According to the dealer, only norco sight 26er in Croatia


----------



## jhoward7285 (Sep 8, 2014)

*2007 BMC TrailFox02*









Built up a bit more aggressively than what BMC probably ever intended but I like it.


----------



## that_nicker (Oct 4, 2013)

2010 Specialized Enduro Expert





* Frame Size & Color: 2010 Specialized Enduro Expert, XL, Silver
* Fork: RockShox Lyrik 2-step
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 3 front and rear
* Cranks: Shimano ZEE
* Chain Ring: Raceface Narrow wide 30t
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Azonic platform
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Handlebar: Raceface Turbine
* Seatpost: X-fusion hilo dropper
* Saddle:Charge spoon
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Shimano
* Headset: Whatever I found in the spare parts drawer at my shop
* Grips: Specialized bolt on
* Front Tire: Continental X-king 2.4"
* Front Rim:Specialized OE
* Front Hub/Skewer: 20mm Maxle
* Rear Tire: Continental X-king 2.4"
* Rear Rim: P.O.S but it works
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Ditto
* Weight: If I had to guess I'd say mid to upper 20's? Maybe low 30's


----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

like the older bikes refitted 
here's mine in it's natural habitat 







2014 Transition Bandit 27.5
pike solo air
fox float (would maybe like to upgrade to DB Air someday)
orange bits that look tits 
gravity dropper
lx front/xt rear 
slx brakes & ice rotors 
transition house rims (that have taken a beating)
conti trail kings


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^ That looks like the rock garden on QPF at Sandy. I rode it today, T shirt weather in January  Nice ride BTW


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Actually, no Fox don't have much at all interms of Decals. I got mine from silk graphics, limitless decal options, excellent quality decal , any brand make or design, including customizing decals, fox don't offer anythjng like that at all. Hope this helps anyone who dosen't know. Kind regards ant


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Some awsome bikes on this thread.... can't wait to finish my yeti ASR7 build and post my pics. Kind regards to all you fabulous bike owners.ant


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

LCBooger said:


> View attachment 960345


 see what I mean.....stealthy beast. Very nice.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

ant12 said:


> Actually, no Fox don't have much at all interms of Decals. I got mine from silk graphics, limitless decal options, excellent quality decal , any brand make or design, including customizing decals, fox don't offer anythjng like that at all. Hope this helps anyone who dosen't know. Kind regards ant


Actually, Fox does have decals available in a variety of colors. Check the link.

Heritage Decal Kits | FOX


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

What ever dude, there just decals, I didn't realize I was talking with the "super sensitive Fox decal master" .I simply suggested a web site called silk graphics who make excellent quality decals, and have 1000x more options than Fox dose, and the option to customize and have gloss or matt finish , and the're cheaper . I didn't realize it all mean so much to you ? but your free to shop at fox where the choice is very limited and the cost is higher. Kind regards ant .


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

ant12 said:


> What ever dude, there just decals, I didn't realize I was talking with the "super sensitive Fox decal master" .I simply suggested a web site called silk graphics who make excellent quality decals, and have 1000x more options than Fox dose, and the option to customize and have gloss or matt finish , and the're cheaper . I didn't realize it all mean so much to you ? but your free to shop at fox where the choice is very limited and the cost is higher. Kind regards ant .


Dude........he was just letting you know that fox DO sell some too, he wasn't being sensitive at all, your the one that's getting sensitive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Like I said what ever dude ,but Fox only have 7 options and cost twice as much and thats all i was saying 5 pages ago. I guess your his young padawin? This is getting boring and silly lets see some bikes, or do you still want to have the last sad word defending your "Fox Decal Master" all I suggested ,to anyone out there ,was where to buy cheep excellent Any brand Decal sets. What a fuss over stickers? But you know what ,no disrespect kind regards to both of you.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Well there's my AM bike, which I friggen love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Awsome looking bike bro, just inspires me to finish my build, love the colour scheme, im building a yeti ASR7 black and white frame too.love the white fox forks, wanted white too,but the Fox Talas 36 160mm/120mm trail adjust could only find black....hence the new Decals changed the gold heritage to white now they look sick and coordinate with the frame ill post pics as soon as its compleated. May I ask where you ride? I live out here in sunny Thailand. On a tiny tropical island called Koh Tao.....


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahk nice, yea upgrading to a 36 talas is my next thing to do as I'm
starting to ride a lot more aggressive and a heap black diamond DH runs too! 
I ride in adelaide, South Australua 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Iv'e been lucky enough to spend time in your beautiful country back when I was traveling, did the whole east coast over 11 month and 9 month vist few years ago now ,did a little riding with some buddys near serfers paradise, in the back hills near some dams. Along near byron bay too, amazing memories of that place. If your interested got an incredible deal on my Talas forks at JensonUsa, paid just $585 4/5 months ago. Only problem is with fox stuff you need a US address? They won't ship fox forks directly. Only cost me $80 for my friend to ship them to Thailand $50 import duty and tax she re-package them and sent as second hand....I got lucky with the import though, got stung on my wheels and Frame from CRC. Still made some amazing savings on line.I'm sure you probably already know, but check out jensonUSA They have some crazy deals on forks, theres nothing really here in thailand and if you do find high end components the are often very expensive. Cheaper online especially wiggle and Evans with free shipping if you spend $200+. Good luck with your fork upgrade. Ive been saying it for a while now but ill post picks of the Yeti when its done. Peace and respect ant


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

ant12 said:


> What ever dude, there just decals, I didn't realize I was talking with the "super sensitive Fox decal master" .I simply suggested a web site called silk graphics who make excellent quality decals, and have 1000x more options than Fox dose, and the option to customize and have gloss or matt finish , and the're cheaper . I didn't realize it all mean so much to you ? but your free to shop at fox where the choice is very limited and the cost is higher. Kind regards ant .


LMAO!!! Just so u know, I have Slik Graphics on my last two forks and on 2 sets of wheels too. Yes they are good, but u posted that Fox doesn't make decals when they clearly do. That was my point. Don't come on here and post bogus info, then get butt hurt because someone calls u on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

Chiill out and get a life dude. I didn't say anything of the kind........I thought anyone is welcome to come here and try there best to inform each other, give each other ideas. Thats all I did. I dont think you own the forum do you? Or maybe you have shares in fox. Butt hurt , you Twat........ I think I'll come here when ever I want. You seam to be the only one missinforming. The way your going on any one would think I had commited a blasphemous crime. Let it go dude chill. They're stickers ?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

woah, woah, woah, i think someone needs a time out.


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

Isn't this supposed to be a picture thread?

2015 SC Heckler.


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

molon_labe said:


> Isn't this supposed to be a picture thread?
> 
> 2015 SC Heckler.


That's a pretty bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

ant12 said:


> Chiill out and get a life dude. I didn't say anything of the kind........I thought anyone is welcome to come here and try there best to inform each other, give each other ideas. Thats all I did. I dont think you own the forum do you? Or maybe you have shares in fox. Butt hurt , you Twat........ I think I'll come here when ever I want. You seam to be the only one missinforming. The way your going on any one would think I had commited a blasphemous crime. Let it go dude chill. They're stickers ?


Hahahaha, u r too much man. U put out bogus info and when u get called out, u insult everyone then say chill out in the same sentence. U sound like u r bipolar. I think u need to chill and probably go see a Doctor for some meds bro. U r definitely too high strung. Good luck on life.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Hahahaha, u r too much man. U put out bogus info and when u get called out, u insult everyone then say chill out in the same sentence. U sound like u r bipolar. I think u need to chill and probably go see a Doctor for some meds bro. U r definitely too high strung. Good luck on life.


That wasn't necessary man. Relax and move on. This is a bike forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> That wasn't necessary man. Relax and move on. This is a bike forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read his replies then tell me I'm the one with the issues. He is the one who started calling people names for no reason. I am chill. I find the guy amusing actually. Sad but true. Sorry, but if someone is going to come in here and start insulting people, he should be prepared to get some in return. Don't dish it out if u can't take it. Now, back to bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

I like bikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Heckler Build*

Started life as a '14 D Build. Transferred the drivetrain to my wife's hardtail and put on a SRAM X9/Race Face 1x10 setup. Then changed to the Guide RS brakes and PIKE when I got some good deals! Dream Heckler build here for me and still came out cheaper than similar builds on bikes in this class!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

2015 Moto Fantom 6x6.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

ThomasF said:


> make sure its the Monarch Debonair Plus Rc3


Great looking ride.......it appears that you ride at blankets as well.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

My new ride. Built it up just after Christmas, only had 5 rides or so on it, just one ride with the Monarch Plus. The trails can't dry out soon enough!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool vid, looks like some fun trails. Where is that?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Cool vid, looks like some fun trails. Where is that?


Thanks. Trail is in Eagle Mtn, Utah. First time down. Was definitely a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Thanks. Trail is in Eagle Mtn, Utah. First time down. Was definitely a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I did Porcupine Rim trail in Utah a couple years ago. That was an awesome ride.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice! I did Porqupine Rim trail in Utah a couple years ago. That was an awesome ride.


Yeah Porcupine is a classic. There are a ton of rad trails all over Utah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MisledYouth (Nov 2, 2014)

Stock X01 minus the Saints. Just waiting for the trails to dry up!


[URL=https://s1269.photobucket.com/user/zacharyfeiler/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150205_150445.jpg.html]


----------



## Corey90 (Aug 2, 2014)

MisledYouth said:


> Stock X01 minus the Saints. Just waiting for the trails to dry up!
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1269.photobucket.com/user/zacharyfeiler/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150205_150445.jpg.html]


Nice set up mate! Your waiting on the sun, I'm waiting for some cooler weather!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisledYouth (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! I can't ride it like it was meant to be ridden (yet), since I'm still nursing an injury, but I couldn't wait to get it all ready to go. I am still allowed to ride a bit, though, as long as I don't ignore those pain signals, and I'm thankful for that. Late spring/summer should be solid!


----------



## Fizio (Mar 17, 2011)

2013 Transition Covert
Pike DP 160mm
Shimano Xt shifters, cranks, front & rear mech
Hope e4 brakes, rotors, hubs, pedals, headset
Wtb i23 kom rims
Maxxis Minion tires
Fox doss seatpost
Renthal carbon handlebar
Shovel full carbon chainguide


----------



## rudaripu (Dec 15, 2010)

a 40 series and a Yeti??? Lucky guy!


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

27.5" Santa Cruz Heckler


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

molon_labe said:


> 27.5" Santa Cruz Heckler


That's awesome. Nice bike buddy. I just sold my 2010 Heckler to help pay for a T275C. The Heckler always treated me well and I had a ton of good times on that bike. But I always kinda felt like the head angle was a little too steep. I believe it was 69 degrees back then. Have they changed the geometry since? I imagine they have for the new wheel size.


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

JayTee said:


> That's awesome. Nice bike buddy. I just sold my 2010 Heckler to help pay for a T275C. The Heckler always treated me well and I had a ton of good times on that bike. But I always kinda felt like the head angle was a little too steep. I believe it was 69 degrees back then. Have they changed the geometry since? I imagine they have for the new wheel size.


Thanks. They are 67 now and pretty much every other aspect of geo is identical to the bronson.


----------



## Grimalkin (Feb 8, 2015)

My latest build, 2004 Ventana El Chumuco
Im pretty much old school, 2004's pretty new to me.......waiting for a new crankset, just got a new carbon Titec Hellbent Bar....I'm building 4 bikes at once...so, it makes for some hard decisions on where to invest the cash.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

*New Ibis Mojo HD*

After years of riding my 06 Santa Cruz Nomad I sold it and my Niner EMD and purchased an Ibis Mojo HD. I love this bike! Can't wait to put miles and miles on it.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's mine.

Specs:

Frame: Santa Cruz Nomad C 650b Large
Fork: Fox 36 Float Fit 160mm
Shock: Fox Float X
Rims: Industry Nine Enduro 27.5
Hubs: Industry Nine Torch
Tyres: Maxxis High Roller 2
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Stem: Funn Funnduro 45mm Length 38.1 steerer
Handlebar: 800mm ENVE DH 
Grips: Santa Cruz
Crankset: XT crank arms & Raceface Narrowide 32t
Rear Mech: XT 
Cassette: XT (Removed 16t & Added Twenty6 Products 42t)
Chain: Shimano XT
Shifter: Shimano XT
Brakes: Guide RSC
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb 150mm Drop
Saddle: WTB

Weight came in at 27.8 lbs without pedals 

Really, really happy with it!



Looks better dirty.



She rips.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

*modified Giant Reign*

Ok, here's my setup. Nothing fancy, not the latest carbon uberbike. But a lightweight workhorse that's a blast to ride. I swapped the 7.875" spec shock for a 7.25" one with less stroke. It lowered the bottom bracket and slacked the head angle to 64.5º. Totally rails the downhills and no effect on the climbs. If anything, it lowers the overall standover height and makes it really easy to jump on and off when things get steep. Any tips for upgrades most welcome!


----------



## Rob 29-5 (Nov 6, 2013)

Still got some thing to do to it yet, but here is my 2015 Reign 2.

* Frame Size & Color: L Black/Teal (Alu)
* Fork: Rockshox Pike 160mm
* Brakes: Standard Deore 615 w/- Icetech pads 203mm F/180mm R
* Cranks: Standard Deore FC-M615 w/- Blackspire N/W 32T 
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: XT w/- OneUp RADr cage
* Pedals: Shimano M424 & M545
* Stem: Standard Truvativ Holzfeller 50mm 0º
* Handlebar: Renthal FatBar Carbon Lite @ 740mm
* Seatpost: Standard Giant Contact SL Switch Remote, 30.9mm
* Saddle: Giant Contact, Upright
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Pressfit (unknown as yet what it is)
* Cassette: XT M771 w/- Wolf Tooth 42T GC Conversion
* Headset: Giant/FSA
* Grips: RaceFace Half Nelson Teal
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller II EXO
* Front Rim: Stans Flow EX
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2/ Rockshox Maxle 15mm
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent EXO
* Rear Rim: Stans Flow EX
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2/ Giant (DT Swiss) 12mm QR
* Weight: ?? Don't know... maybe mid to low 14's (31-32lbs)


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Crappy cell phone photo but...








* Frame Size & Color: 2014 Pivot Mach 6 Medium
* Fork: Fox Talas 34 150mm
* Shock: Fox Float X CTD w/ Trail Adjust
* Brakes: SRAM XO Trail, 180 Front/160 Rear
* Cranks: SRAM XX1 175mm
* Front Derailleur: n/a
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX1
* Pedals: VP 69
* Stem: RaceFace Turbine 50mm
* Handlebar: Easton Haven 730?mm
* Seatpost: KS LEV Integra Stealth
* Saddle: Pivot WTB
* Bottom Bracket: I reckon it's the stock one
* Cassette: SRAM 10-42T 11 Spd
* Headset: Pivot
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 27.5 X 2.4
* Front Rim: DT Swiss Ltd Ed XM 27.5
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 350 Straightpull w/ Fox Axle
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 27.5 X 2.25
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss Ltd Ed XM 27.5
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 350 Straightpull w/ DT Swiss Axle
* Weight: About 28 lbs


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Weight came in at 27.8 lbs without pedals


Damn that's a lot of bike for under 28lbs, less than my first rigid steel framed 21speed mtb weighed!


----------



## Paris Galanis (Sep 5, 2013)

Blackthorne said:


> Ok, here's my setup. Nothing fancy, not the latest carbon uberbike. But a lightweight workhorse that's a blast to ride. I swapped the 7.875" spec shock for a 7.25" one with less stroke. It lowered the bottom bracket and slacked the head angle to 64.5º. Totally rails the downhills and no effect on the climbs. If anything, it lowers the overall standover height and makes it really easy to jump on and off when things get steep. Any tips for upgrades most welcome!
> 
> View attachment 964771
> View attachment 964772


Hi. This is a great looking bike. I just wonder how did you manage to drop the head angle from the stock 67.5 to 64.5!

Also I understand the idea of the small rear shock but what about the leverage ratio? The rear link position looks way off!

I suppose that and angleset would have been a safer choice.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

David R said:


> Damn that's a lot of bike for under 28lbs, less than my first rigid steel framed 21speed mtb weighed!


Yeah can't complain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackthorne (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah I was worried about that too. At first, I was never happy with the mushy stock rear suspension. Don't get me wrong the Reign steamrolls through rock gardens like warm butter. I prefer that light 'poppy' feel to the monster truck though, so I wondered... if I put a shorter shock in, run it at a higher pressure, I should be able to achieve this thanks to 2 things: The bottom bracket was relatively high anyways, and I had a taller 160mm fork than standard.

So I did it anyways, and I'm never turning back. It rocks. 64.5º on an all mountain bike sounds crazy but its ridiculous fun going downhill. The lower center of gravity and slack geometry IMO are FAR more influential to performance than an extra inch of travel out back.

So the downside is that the chain stay is permanently in the virtual pivot point's 'extended' position, so the back feels a bit long, but other than that the leverage seems fine. It just works, amazingly enough!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ibis Mojo HD3
More pics etc at Ibis Mojo HD3 | Digital Hippie









* Frame Size & Color: Med, Black
* Fork: Pike 160mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks: Race Face Cinch 170mm
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT Shadow Plus
* Pedals: Shimano XT
* Stem: Syntace Mega Force 30mm
* Handlebar: Syntace Vector Carbon High 5 12
* Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb Stealth 150mm
* Saddle: Specialized Henge
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: ESI Extra Chunky
* Front Rim: Ibis 741 Carbon
* Rear Rim: Ibis 741 Carbon

Frame arrived late 2014. Lovin it ever since!


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

damn. super nice bike. hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

ThomasF said:


> damn. super nice bike. hope you're enjoying it!


lovin it!


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

my newish all mountain. Might be a tad on the heavy side, but I'm cool with it. Trying to decide on if I should change over to a DHX AIR or not.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Unless you have Avalanche tune you a DHX, there's much better air shocks available. I had one on a Preston a few years ago and never got along with it.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

retrofred said:


> View attachment 966304
> my newish all mountain. Might be a tad on the heavy side, but I'm cool with it. Trying to decide on if I should change over to a DHX AIR or not.


You should definitely add dropper and ride;


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: GT Sanction (small) 
* Fork: 160mm Rock Shox Pike Dual Position Air RCT3
* Brakes: Shimano Zee
* Cranks: SRAM X1 1400 170mm
* Front Derailleur: none
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X1 
* Pedals: Xpedo Spry
* Stem: RaceFace Atlas 35mm clamping 35mm length 
* Handlebar: RaceFace Sixc 10mm rise 775mm length
* Seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb 100mm
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V 
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM X1 
* Cassette: SRAM X1 
* Headset: Hope Tapered Headset
* Grips: ODI Ruffian MX 
* Front Tire: Maxxis Shorty 2.5 (tubeless) 
* Front Rim: ZTR Flow EX 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 Evo
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.25 (tubeless) 
* Rear Rim: ZTR Flow EX 
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope Pro2 Evo
* Weight: 30.1 lbs / 13.9 kg

Posting a video of my first test ride below. I didn't try to beat any Strava times here, just wanted to get a feel for what the bike could do.


----------



## molon_labe (May 9, 2014)

It will probably be a while before I get to ride again with all this snow, so nothing better to do than add new bits and take pictures. It may not be the latest and greatest suspension design or carbon fiber offering, but this bike is amazing. Specs listed below for anyone insterested. I haven't had a chance to test out the new shock yet.



2015 SC Heckler
150mm RS Pike Fork
RS Monarch Plus Debonair RC3 Shock
125mm RS Reverb
Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon 20mm
Renthal Apex Stem 40mm
Renthal Kevlar Grips
Deore Brakes 
SLX/XT Drivetrain
SRAM XO Cranks
Race Face N/W Ring 30T
Canfield Crampon Ultimate Pedals
WTB Silverado Saddle

Only major plans still to go are for a new wheelset (Probably Nox rims w/ CK hubs), and eventually a new brakeset and shifter as they need replaced.


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## inner ted (Jan 7, 2014)

noice
new bandit with fancy new suspension design? 
/having to "make do" with the ol single pivot from 2014 - it freaking rocks but there's always something new to drool over
/seriously, that is sweet... some colorful bits would not be out of place imho 
/// <--- that's how these arrive... in 3's


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

After 12 years on my Giant AC2 which had quite a few upgrades (rear shock, dual crown fork, XT bracket & hubs, Mavic rims, Titec seatpost, RF bars & stem, Formula brakes) I decided it was time for a change. For years, the Specialized Enduro has been a model I really liked a lot. When the 2015 models came out with 1x11, I was worried that it wouldn't work out for me. Luckily, there was a demo day and they had the S-Works Enduro 650b to try. Even though it was in the pouring rain I couldn't wipe the smile off my face. It did take me a while to get over the sticker shock but I finally ordered it and after a long wait of more than 3 months the bike finally arrived! I've been riding it for just 3 times now but every time is a blast.










My youngest son on his rather heavily modified 20" Hotrock:



















Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Pedro Rios (Oct 27, 2009)

Pivot Mach 6 Large 
* Fork: Pike 27.5 RC3T 160mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Zee FR
* Pedals:Shimano XT trail
* Stem: Easton Haven 55mm
* Handlebar: Whiskey 740mm
* Seatpost: Rockshox Stealth
* Saddle: WTB devo
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: Driven CSMX 10 speed
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire:Maxxis HR2
* Front Rim:Flow EX 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope evo 2
* Rear Tire:Maxxis Ardent
* Rear Rim:Flow EX
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope evo 2








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Cinq said:


> After 12 years on my Giant AC2 which had quite a few upgrades (rear shock, dual crown fork, XT bracket & hubs, Mavic rims, Titec seatpost, RF bars & stem, Formula brakes) I decided it was time for a change. For years, the Specialized Enduro has been a model I really liked a lot. When the 2015 models came out with 1x11, I was worried that it wouldn't work out for me. Luckily, there was a demo day and they had the S-Works Enduro 650b to try. Even though it was in the pouring rain I couldn't wipe the smile off my face. It did take me a while to get over the sticker shock but I finally ordered it and after a long wait of more than 3 months the bike finally arrived! I've been riding it for just 3 times now but every time is a blast.


Congrats buddy. That is a beautiful bike for sure. I know how you feel because I recently got my dream bike as well even though the cost was a little hard (okay, _very_ hard) to justify, especially to the wife.

I can't wait until my sons are old enough to hit the trails with me too!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Just built up this Yeti SB66. Running Fox 36 Float + Float CTD, SRAM X01/X1 1x11 drivetrain, XT Brakes, Easton Haven UST wheels, Fox DOSS dropper, etc...


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Sometimes I come and look at this thread and just drool for a while. So many Sexy setups.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

There are many!

My latest after some parts swapping.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> Just built up this Yeti SB66. Running Fox 36 Float + Float CTD, SRAM X01/X1 1x11 drivetrain, XT Brakes, Easton Haven UST wheels, Fox DOSS dropper, etc...
> 
> View attachment 969622


hot bike. thats my dream bike man. how do you like it?


----------



## Kaliman (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is my new ride, climbs like a champ and flys on the downs.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Love!


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Updated my whip. Current weight is just a hair over 23 lbs, in seek and destroy mode. It can, and has been ridden down into the low 22's, if the conditions warrant weight weenie tires.

For those wondering, the cranks and bars are both raceface (next cranks/sixC bars) I removed/covered up the logos, because well, they sucked. There is also a healthy does of black vinyl on the bike, most noticeably covering up all that ugly green color on the frame.

Something more black is on its way for the fox air canister, and there's a new chain ring in the mail right now.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

5010? I never along with the Blur LT I had a few years ago, but I have been dying to try it one of these out. Looks awesome, especially for being 23 lbs!


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

bikeboardorblade said:


> 5010? I never along with the Blur LT I had a few years ago, but I have been dying to try it one of these out. Looks awesome, especially for being 23 lbs!


Cheers! I gotta be honest, our shop had a demo blur Lt when they first came out, and it wasn't my favorite bike at the time. The 5010 is an absolute beast though. I originally purchased the bike to be my futz around the local trails bike, but it is so much more capable, that i have been riding it on "enduro" style trails, and having a blast.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

I've got to try one out now. What travel are you running the fork at? I'm thinking I'd like to slacken out out done and run it at 150 or so.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

I run it at 140mm. There is a thread in the santa cruz section about running longer forks on a solo. At 140mm, I find a great balance, because it slackens it out a touch. I probably wouldn't put a 150mm fork on it, because my gut feel would be that it would take away from the core feeling of the bike, the playful, liveliness. This bike likes to get airborne, although the weight definitely helps with that.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmmm. What do you think about an angle set our some offset bushings? Quality travel usually beats more travel, I've just gotten so use to slack bikes.


----------



## skywalker268 (Jul 28, 2007)

*New AM bike for the season!*









* Frame Size & Color: 2015 Scott Genius 710, Black/orange, Large
* Rear Shock: Rockshox Monarch Plus
* Fork: Rockshox Pike RCT3 160mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT
* Cranks: Shimano XTR 980 w/Raceface Narrow wide 30t chainring
* Front Derailleur: - 
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT w/OneUp RADr cage
* Pedals: XT Trail
* Stem: Easton Haven 60mm
* Handlebar: Cannondale C1 Carbon 750mm
* Seatpost: Reverb Stealth 125mm
* Saddle: Scott
* Bottom Bracket: PF92 Shimano
* Cassette: XT 11-36 w/ wolftooth 42t GC
* Headset: Ritchey Logic
* Grips: Raceface
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Pacestar
* Front Rim: Derby 40mm
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope pro2 Evo blue
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 Pacestar
* Rear Rim: Derby 40mm
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope pro2 Evo 40t blue
* Weight 27.8 lbs

This thing is a blast. I plan on getting some wider tires and a different bar/stem combo. Better pictures to come once I get some more saddle time on it.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

bikeboardorblade said:


> Hmmm. What do you think about an angle set our some offset bushings? Quality travel usually beats more travel, I've just gotten so use to slack bikes.


I rented one for a day in Grand Junction/Fruita, and my thought at the time was that it would have been perfect with a 140mm fork.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

skywalker268 said:


> View attachment 970369
> 
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: 2015 Scott Genius 710, Black/orange, Large
> ...


I've always been curious about those. how do you like it? what do you ride with it?


----------



## M0jo (Nov 8, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: Medium Vitamin P
* Fork: Fox 34 Float 26 160mm CTD FIT 2015 15mm QR Thru Axle (Red Decals)
* Brakes: XTR BR-988 Trail Brake
* Cranks: XTR FC-M980 175mm Hollowtech II Trail (Race Face 30T Narrow Wide with Red Bolts)
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Derailleur: XTR-RD-M986 10 Speed Shadow Plus (Long Cage) (Red KCNC Pulley and Red Bolts)
* Pedals: Xpedo Faceoff 17 Red
* Stem: Easton Havoc 35mm 1 1/8 Bar Diameter 31.8mm
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon 740mm Bar Diameter 31.8mm
* Seatpost: KS LEV Dropper 125 (Zero Cable Movement) 
* Saddle: Ergon SM3 Pro
* Bottom Bracket: Chris King - Shimano 63 & 73mm
* Cassette: XTR CS-M980 11-36T (added Wolftooth 42T)
* Headset: Chris King Tapered Inset 3 Griplock
* Grips: Lock ODI
* Front Tire: Specialized Butcher Control 26x2.3
* Front Rim: Enve M90 Ten
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King 15mm Thru Axle/Fox Skewer
* Rear Tire: Specialized Butcher Grid 26x2.3
* Rear Rim: Enve M90 Ten
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King 12x142 Thru Axle/Maxle Skewer
* Weight: 29.5lbs


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

Edit


----------



## Rocket88R (Jan 10, 2013)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Tripple dog dare you to post the Schwinn on the pinkbike AM forum.


Done.

Show your all mountain bike - Page 1567 - Pinkbike Forum


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

you got some props on the pig thread. not the most attractive bike, but you did good bringing it back from the grave.


----------



## exploder (Nov 26, 2012)

20140803_132758 by [email protected], on Flickr
20140803_132744 by [email protected], on Flickr
20150107_154334 by [email protected], on Flickr
20150107_154254 by [email protected], on Flickr
20150107_154318 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Murdered out! Nice!


----------



## ant12 (Dec 6, 2014)

*my yeti ASR7 march 2015*




































































Frame Yeti ASR7
Forks Fox 2014 Talas 120-160mm trail adjust RC2 Fit
Wheels hand built e*thirteen LG1+
Breaks XT M785
Shifters XT M785 I-Spec B intergrated.
Cassette XT M771 With Hope 'T'Rex 40t expander sprocket.
Crank XT Deore ll hollow tec 2x10 24/38 180mm arm.
Rear deraillieur XT shadow +
Front deraillieur XT Etype 2x 3x
Stem THOMPSON 50MM
Head set Hope pick n mix 1.5 - 1 1/8 tapered
Hubs hope evo 2 F 20mm R 12mm
BB XT Deore
Tyers Kenda Sticky E Tomack 2.35's
Peddals Wellgo B54's Race face crank boots
Bars Diety CZ38mm ltd eddition.
Grips North shore lizzard skin lock on.
Spokes DT SWISS plain gauge pro loc nipples
Seat pist guant micro adjust
Seat Selle SMP Italian hand crafted leather titanium rails.
Hope head doctor and head doctor spacers.
Chain KMC Sl 114 links -2
Shimano 180mm post mount 160mm SI Break adaptors.
Ice Tec Rotors F180mm R160mm (bolt on)
Shimano ITTPF Cables


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

ant12 said:


> View attachment 973422
> View attachment 973424
> View attachment 973425
> View attachment 973426
> ...


I am loving the upside down look :madman:


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

14 Mojo HDR 26"
14 float 36 RC2
flows on Chris kings
XTR shifters and rear mech
Zee Brakes
XT everything else

Still getting it dialed, have a CCDBAir to throw in the back too but it feels ok on the CTD for now. Will see when I get it into some roughies.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

I know it says "XC" on it but I "All Mountain" it,,,,02 FSR XC Comp














Tora 318 130mm
Avid F&R disc
Rhyno Lite rims
Maxxis Minions F&R
World Force 760mm bars
Outland DH stem 60mm
Lock-on grips
Deore levers and shifters
Fox Float
XT hubs
BBG bash guard

BETD link on the way


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

2014 Blur TR w/ 650b's


----------



## arn907 (May 22, 2014)

Fatbar carbon
Apex stem
Specialized dropper post
raceface chainring 
spank grips
vp harrier


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

2015 Devinci Troy XP aluminum

Only upgrade is Crankbrother Candy 3. Next is Reverb Stealth


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

CuddlyToast said:


> Updated my whip. Current weight is just a hair over 23 lbs, in seek and destroy mode. It can, and has been ridden down into the low 22's, if the conditions warrant weight weenie tires.
> 
> For those wondering, the cranks and bars are both raceface (next cranks/sixC bars) I removed/covered up the logos, because well, they sucked. There is also a healthy does of black vinyl on the bike, most noticeably covering up all that ugly green color on the frame.
> 
> ...


Damn that's light! 5010 is truly "all-mountain" for me. I ride mine on epics, in the park doing drops/jumps, on the flow trails and the enduro ones. Pretty much does everything except true downhill.

5010 Aluminum L
1x10 conversion (wolf tooth 30 front, XG-1080 with 1up 42 rear)
Revelation 130mm front
DBinline rear
Reverb dropper
i23 wheels with nobby nic

Never intended to be a bling build, I bought/built it to beat on. Absolutely love this bike. Can't think of anything I'd trade it for, although I probably will get a set of carbon wheels for the trail and keep the i23 with some heavier rubber for the park.

Start of a 30 mile epic in Tahoe:









Playing in the park:





















And the local 'all mountain' 'enduro', whatever trails.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Updates to my steed:

TALAS 36 160/130
Offset bushings
Trailmaster LTD
Mallet 3

Also loving the Slaughter on the climbs, learning to love it on the DH.


----------



## Axle-Ace (Mar 25, 2015)

*Speclialized camber pro 2011*

* Frame Size & Color: Medium, red
* Fork: Fox 34
* Brakes: Avid elixir with clarks 203mm and 180mm floating rotors
* Cranks: Sram Carbon 
* Front Derailleur: shimano 
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano xtr 
* Pedals: Crank brothers egg beaters
* Stem: Funn 40mm
* Handlebar: Fun riser 20mm
* Seatpost: Specialized 
* Saddle: charge
* Bottom Bracket: Hope 
* Cassette: Sram 10spd
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: cant remembe (just changed them)
* Front Tire: Hans damph
* Front Rim: Mavic
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope pro evo 2/ DT-Swiss 9mm
* Rear Tire: Hans damph
* Rear Rim:Stans no tubes
* Rear Hub/Skewer: hope pro evo 2
* Weight: i really dont care


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)

Arrived today, built today....couldn't be happier


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

rdramsey said:


> Arrived today, built today....couldn't be happier
> 
> View attachment 976507


It was cramping my neck, so I fixed it for u.


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> It was cramping my neck, so I fixed it for u.


Awesome, thanks


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Bike looks great btw.:thumbsup:


----------



## SeabeeTom (Aug 31, 2012)

My Remedy, looking to throw on a 34 fox talas 150mm or a Pike dual position 150mm, haven't made up my mind yet..


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

All done with my build.

Love this thing.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks great. Decided not to sell it?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

661lee said:


> Looks great. Decided not to sell it?


Yeah definitely not selling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Yeah definitely not selling.


Good call. :thumbsup:


----------



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

First ride


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)




----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Still going strong and no need to upgrade. Put some offset bushings on the rear. HA sits pretty at 64 degrees.


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)

LCBooger said:


> All done with my build.
> 
> Love this thing.
> 
> ...


Great looking bike!


----------



## slodsm (Oct 8, 2014)

I guess it's more of a trail bike than an AM bike due to travel?? But I ride it all over every "mountain" we have here and it performs flawlessly.

Setup
2012 fuel ex5 that's down to just an original frame hahaha. 
Wtb Silverado seat 
Reverb seat post 
SRAM x9 rear
Race face NW 32 (1/10)
Deore XT cranks
Deore XT brakes
Deore XT wheels
Shimano Saintz peddles 
Fox rp23 shock
Rockshox Reba fork
Race face atlas 50mm stem
Kore 760mm bars
Wtb velociraptor tires tubeless

27lbs 12oz. Ready to ride


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)

slodsm said:


> I guess it's more of a trail bike than an AM bike due to travel?? But I ride it all over every "mountain" we have here and it performs flawlessly.
> 
> Setup
> 2012 fuel ex5 that's down to just an original frame hahaha.
> ...


Really nice set-up, and at a great weight!


----------



## mwhitlock84 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Patrol*









* Frame Size & Color: medium, safety Orange
* Fork: 160mm Pike
* Brakes: slx
* Cranks: race face turbine 32tnw
* Front Derailleur: none
* Rear Derailleur: sram x1 
* Pedals: fyxation mesa mp
* Stem: race face respond 45mm
* Handlebar: kore odd 35mm
* Seatpost: reverb stealth
* Saddle: wtb volt
* Bottom Bracket: 73mm bsa threaded
* Cassette: X1
* Headset: fsa no57e
* Grips: ergon ge1
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Magic Mary 27.5 x 2.35 Trailstar Evo Front
* Front Rim:WTB Frequency Race i23 27.5 
* Front Hub/Skewer: sram mth 17
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe Rock Razor 27.5 x 2.35 Pacestar Evo Rear
* Rear Rim:WTB Frequency Race i23 27.5 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 370
* Weight: 30lbs


----------



## slodsm (Oct 8, 2014)

Good lord that transition makes me drool. Great looking bike man.


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)

mwhitlock84 said:


> View attachment 978246
> 
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: medium, safety Orange
> ...


Awesome bike! I wanted a patrol, but didn't order one soon enough, so got a norco range instead


----------



## mwhitlock84 (Feb 23, 2009)

rdramsey said:


> Awesome bike! I wanted a patrol, but didn't order one soon enough, so got a norco range instead


First ride on it today. Can't believe how well this thing climbs. Love this bike!


----------



## Jlowe33 (Jan 28, 2015)

Finally got to put a few real miles on this thing. I'm loving it so far! On the rough downhills you just point it and hold on. The pike is starting to feel great with 1 token in, but the shock is not quite right. I'm thinking it's tuned a bit light for my weight so first upgrade will possibly be a monarch plus. Probably gonna throw a 34t single on front too as I never got out of the bigger ring


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Quote: 
2012 fuel ex5 that's down to just an original frame hahaha. 

27lbs 12oz. Ready to ride 

Wow, You got your EX-5 down as light as my Carbon, XTR Remedy?
WTF did I do wrong?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

What happened to your derailleur dude?!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Zaf said:


> What happened to your derailleur dude?!


It snapped off the hanger going down a techy DH section right before this pic was taken. Good times!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dedmann (Dec 6, 2011)

Intense Spider275
* Frame Size & Color: M matte flow red
* Fork: 2015 fox 36 145mm
* Brakes:Formula ro/r1 w/ice tech rotors
* Cranks: sram xo carbon
* Chainring: MRP bling w/guide and bash
* Rear Derailleur:XTR shadow plus
* Shifter:XTR w/hope matchmaker
* Pedals:thinline metal pinned plastics
* Stem:Syncros FRIC
* Handlebarromax carbon
* Seatpost:Thomson w/hand grab
* Saddle:SMP
* Bottom Bracket:Chris King
* Cassette:xt 10sp
* Headset:Chris King
* Grips:ODI ruffman
* Front Tire:Continental Trail King 2.4 
* Front Rim:Carbon no name
* Front Hub/Skewer:Chris King
* Rear Tire:Continental Trail King 2.4
* Rear Rim:Carbon no name
* Rear Hub/SkewerChris King
* Weight 29ish


----------



## PUZZLE (Jun 21, 2014)

corner canyon utah


----------



## slodsm (Oct 8, 2014)

Tikiguy said:


> Quote:
> 2012 fuel ex5 that's down to just an original frame hahaha.
> 
> 27lbs 12oz. Ready to ride
> ...


Well your fork is much beefier than mine, wheels and tires could have a lot to do with it as well. If I tossed the dropper and swapped tires I could be in the 26's I'm sure as well but right now it's exactly how I like it and I wouldn't change a thing.

Next ride will be a remedy if not a slash. Just depends on the deal I can get.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Giant reign 0 frame
vengeance hlr
vector coil
raceface sixC bars
sram guide rsc brakes
sram xx crankset 1x
one up 42/16 conversion
sram x9 type 2
nextie 40mm dh carbon rims
dt Swiss 350 rear spank 20mm front hubs
dt swiss aero comp spokes
wtb tires
crank brothers dropper


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Would that have been on Jacob's Ladder that you snapped it? Been there done that!


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

tim300wsm said:


> View attachment 978987
> 
> 
> Giant reign 0 frame
> ...


Very nice looking bike and I bet it performs well too. Is that a factory color scheme?


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Very nice looking bike and I bet it performs well too. Is that a factory color scheme?


The only thing factory is the frame. I bought it as a frame and built it up


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Finally picked up my Norco Sight C7.4! Loving it so far. I'm trying to decide if I need a shorter stem though.









2015 Norco Sight C7.4 carbon
* Frame Size & Color: XL / Matte Black
* Fork: Rockshox Revelation RL solo air 140x15mm
* Shock: Rockshox Monarch RL 
* Brakes: Shimano Deore BLM506 w/180mm rotor 
* Cranks: Sram S-1000 38/24T PF BB92
* Front Derailleur: Sram X-7 high direct mt
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9 type 2 long cage
* Pedals: Wellgo B219
* Stem: Race Face Ride 70mm
* Handlebar: Norco double butted 760mmx25mm rise
* Seatpost: X-Fusion Hi lo w/remote 30.9mm 
* Saddle: WTB Volt Sport
* Bottom Bracket: Sram Pressfit BB 92
* Cassette: Sram PG1020 11-36T 10sp
* Headset: FSA Orbit C-40-ACB
* Grips: Norco single side lock
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 650Bx2.25 wire bead
* Front Rim: Sun Inferno 25 double wall
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 650Bx2.25 wire bead
* Rear Rim: Sun Inferno 25 double wall
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Formula sealedbearing 142x12mm
* Weight: ?


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Built the bridge (with help)
Built the bike


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)

F8L said:


> Finally picked up my Norco Sight C7.4! Loving it so far. I'm trying to decide if I need a shorter stem though.
> 
> View attachment 979215
> 
> ...


Great looking bike! I love my 2015 range...I seriously considered the sight, but my new home has a lift operated bike park 5 minutes away from our house, so I went with the range.


----------



## rdramsey (May 10, 2014)

Jlowe33 said:


> Finally got to put a few real miles on this thing. I'm loving it so far! On the rough downhills you just point it and hold on. The pike is starting to feel great with 1 token in, but the shock is not quite right. I'm thinking it's tuned a bit light for my weight so first upgrade will possibly be a monarch plus. Probably gonna throw a 34t single on front too as I never got out of the bigger ring


The bike looks great! I've been very happy with my range so far


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

2013 Reign


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

rdramsey said:


> Great looking bike! I love my 2015 range...I seriously considered the sight, but my new home has a lift operated bike park 5 minutes away from our house, so I went with the range.


Thanks! I almost got the A7.1 in bright yellow but me girlfriend surprised me by paying the difference so I could upgrade to the carbon frame.

If I was in your position I would have picked the Range over the Sight too. When I saw the picture I was a little jealous!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Santa Cruz Nickel LT. 150mm up front and 145 in the rear.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Santa Cruz Nickel LT. 150mm up front and 145 in the rear.


wow, awesome


----------



## shoshy (Sep 1, 2011)

Goodbye Norco, hello Banshee


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

duplicate, please delete


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Updated 2012 Banshee Spitfire

frame: Banshee Spitfire, raw, large, 130 mm of travel
fork: Rock Shox Pike RCT3, dual position, 160 mm of travel
headset: Cane Creek 40 series
grips: Race Face Sniper lock on
stem: Chromag Ranger, 60 mm
bar: Answer Pro Taper, 780 mm
brakes: Shimano XT, 180 mm front/rear
shifter: Sram X9, 10 speed
rear derailleur: Sram X9 Type 2, short cage, 10 speed
chain: Sram 1070, hollow pin, 10 speed
cassette: Shimano XT, 12-36t, 10 speed
crankset: Shimano SLX, 170 mm
front chainring: Race Face narrow/wide, 30t
front wheel/hub: WTB Speedisc i23, 15 mm hub
rear wheel/hub: DT Swiss D2200, 9 x 135 mm hub
tires: Kenda Nevegal, 2.35 in
seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb
saddle: Fizik Nisene
pedals: Time ATAC XS


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Frame: 2013 Yeti SB-66A Yellow/Turq (Medium)
Fork: Fox Float 36 RC2 160
Shock: Fox Float CTD w/ Trail Adjust
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Stem: Easton Havoc 35mmX0deg
Bars: Easton Havoc Carbon 750mm
Grips: Yeti ODI black
Seat Post: RockShox Reverb 100/380 
Saddle: Fizik Gobi M5 black
Shifter: SRAM X9 9-speed
Rear Der: Shimano Zee Freeride 10-speed w/ spacer mod
Cassette: SRAM PG-990 11-34
Chain: KMC X10SL Ti-Nitride coating
Crankset: SRAM X1 1400 w/ 30T ring (narrow/wide)
BB: SRAM GXP 66/73mm
Pedals: DMR Vault blue ano
Brakes: Shimano Saint M820 180/180
Wheel Front: Easton Haven 559x21 20x110 axle
Wheel Rear: Easton Haven 559x21 12x142 axle
Tire Front: Maxxis Minion DHF UST 26x2.5
Tire Rear: Maxxis High Roller II EXO TR 26x2.3


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

@LCW - killer yeti! tried to rep you but not working.


----------



## HeavyFlow (Aug 18, 2006)

My new Patrol 3 upgraded with Easton Haven Carbon 35 bars and Haven 35 40mm stem, xtr shifter, xt r-der and cassette. And my VP Harrier pedals.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

mojojojoaf said:


> @LCW - killer yeti! tried to rep you but not working.


Thanks man!


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

My new meta am v4 all stock just added ht pedals and mudguard.


----------



## MidNight_Rider (Mar 12, 2011)

What a great ride this beast is!


----------



## rockhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

Pictures from my first ride this morning on my 2012 Transition Bandit 29. Purchased it a few days ago from a local rider who upgraded to a new Ibis Mojo. He set it up fantastically: stiff and burly fork and wheels, functional drivetrain and exquisite matching polished aluminum stem and handlebar. All I did was put my pedals on, set my shock pressures and ride. Some component highlights:

Fox 36 RC2, 150mm travel
Stans Flow wheel set
SRAM X9 1x10 drivetrain with Hope 40t expander
Chrome ODI Flight Control handlebar
Transition billet aluminum stem

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaccJosh (Mar 26, 2015)

GT Force X Sport, I haven't done anything to it beyond check bolts for tight... about 11 miles/2 hours on it so far.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjaboym5 (May 3, 2012)

Here is mine. Just finished building up.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Frame and Wheelset on the way from Copenhagen to Kabul. Will post complete build very soon. All parts in my room waiting to be bolted on.

Frame Size & Color: Kingdom Hex Ti 145mm travel XL custom, Raw, Di2 Internally run cables
* Fork: Pike RCT 160mm Solo Air
* Shock: Fox Float X PUSH Tuned Stealth Black w/remote
* Brakes: Hope Tech 3 E4, Hope Mini Sawblade Rotors (203 and 183mm)
* Cranks: XTR 9020 with Stages Power Meter
* Chainring: 2015 XTR
* Rear Derailleur: XTR 9050 Di2
* Shifter: XTR Thunderbolt w/Di2 Display
* Battery Pack: SM-BTR 2 battery with SM-BTC 1 mount
* Pedals: Hope F20 Flats
* Stem: Hope 50mm AM/FR 
* Handlebar: 2015 Renthal Fatbar 780mm x 40mm riser
* Seatpost: Fox DOSS	
* Saddle: Specialized Phenom Expert
* Bottom Bracket: Hope Ceramic
* Cassette: XTR CS-M9000 with One Up 45T and 18T upgrade kit
* Headset: Cane Creek 110
* Grips: Ergon GA2
* Tires: 27.5 Continental Trail King	2.2
* Rims: 27.5 Flow Ex
* Front Hub/Skewer: 2015 XTR, 15mm thru axle
* Rear Hub/Skewer- 2015 XTR, 15mm e-thru axle
* Weight- Estimate 28.5


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

A little shock upgrade...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LCW said:


> A little shock upgrade...


Holly ****!!


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

My HD3


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Now that is a sexy bike. I was beginning to wonder how many other Di2 internally routed bikes were out there. I only have a 1 x 11 setup, but went with the 45T One Up kit. I hope to get my complete build posted in a week or two. I have to say, that is one of the nicest Enduro bikes I have seen on any of the forums. What is the total weight of the rig?


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pics of the Di2, interesting to see it on more than XC bikes.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Di2 is the future. If they bring the cost down of all the hardware to rival XX1 and improve the rear cassette range of gears. I just paid another $90 to get the 45T/18T One Up upgrade. I hear SRAM is designing an electronic shifting unit that will be wireless....


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

BigRugger03 said:


> Now that is a sexy bike. I was beginning to wonder how many other Di2 internally routed bikes were out there. I only have a 1 x 11 setup, but went with the 45T One Up kit. I hope to get my complete build posted in a week or two. I have to say, that is one of the nicest Enduro bikes I have seen on any of the forums. What is the total weight of the rig?


Thanks for the compliments. This bike is loaded up a bit and is 31lbs. The di2 system itself is pretty light. My old HD with smaller thinner wheels and a 34 fork was 32 lbs, so this is stronger and lighter and seems to climb better. The DI2 is not that pricy in Germany or England, about half off what it is here.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, I bought most of my Di2 components from chainreactioncycles and the cables, battery and charger from bikecomponents.de. Then I realized I needed the programmer kit....but what the hell, I have got the best shifting system in the world for 2015. Kingdom estimates the bike at 28.5 lbs....I will be super happy if it comes in under 30. Every day seems like a week as I wait for it to arrive in Kabul by mail...


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

BigRugger03 said:


> Yes, I bought most of my Di2 components from chainreactioncycles and the cables, battery and charger from bikecomponents.de. Then I realized I needed the programmer kit....but what the hell, I have got the best shifting system in the world for 2015. Kingdom estimates the bike at 28.5 lbs....I will be super happy if it comes in under 30. Every day seems like a week as I wait for it to arrive in Kabul by mail...


You will be thrilled with it. Check evanscycles and starbike for prices. Best prices for di2 stuff if you need.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

mazspeed said:


> You will be thrilled with it. Check evanscycles and starbike for prices. Best prices for di2 stuff if you need.


I already bought all the Di2 componenets. Just waiting on the frame to show up in the mail. I keep hearing the shifting is unreal....


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

$600 for a di2 rd is a tough pill for me to swallow, especially in such a vulnerable place. on a road bike it seems awesome though.


----------



## sarah morin (May 8, 2015)

SSINGA your's is awesome man !! for how long do you have it and for how much did you baught it ? i'm thinking to buy one !


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BigRugger03 said:


> Frame and Wheelset on the way from Copenhagen to Kabul. Will post complete build very soon. All parts in my room waiting to be bolted on.
> 
> Frame Size & Color: Kingdom Hex Ti 145mm travel XL custom, Raw, Di2 Internally run cables
> * Fork: Pike RCT 160mm Solo Air
> ...


That is very cool!


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That is very cool!


Thanks Shawn! I tried to pick out the best parts I could get from many hours of research, advice from Kingdombike.com and prior experience. Now I am second guessing the Flow Ex rims vs Carbon....I guess I will see if I can bend these rims to give me an excuse to go carbon...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BigRugger03 said:


> Thanks Shawn! I tried to pick out the best parts I could get from hours and hours of research and prior experience. Now I am second guessing the Flow Ex rims vs Carbon....I guess I will see if I can destroy these rims to give me an excuse to go carbon...


Post some pics when done. For me, I love my 40mm wide rims.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

BigRugger03 said:


> Now that is a sexy bike. I was beginning to wonder how many other Di2 internally routed bikes were out there. I only have a 1 x 11 setup, but went with the 45T One Up kit. I hope to get my complete build posted in a week or two. I have to say, that is one of the nicest Enduro bikes I have seen on any of the forums. What is the total weight of the rig?


I forgot to tell you. You won't be able to use the Hope brakes with the DI2. I have a perfect set of v4's sitting next to my desk because the only levers that will fit it are Shimanos. I hate the XTR brakes so I went with Saints. Just a heads up. I have asked that Hope build a lever for them though.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

BigRugger03 said:


> Interesting. What is the exact fitament issue with the Hope tech 3 E4 brakes and Di2? This could be a show stopper...


You can't line up the lever and shifter in the position needed. The shifter will be way off for thumb use or the brake lever will be very high on the bar, about the same height as the bar itself or higher. I had the issue with the tech 2, but hope said that I will have the same issue with the tech 3.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Hope Tech 3 E4 Brakes with Di2 Shifter*

It is looking fine to me. Maybe I have longer fingers/bigger hands.

I adjusted the pads on the shifter all the way out, but actually did not need to.

I put my hand to the far outside of the grip, one finger on the brake handle at the end/bend, and my thumb can push both shifter levers easily.

Take a look at the pics. Maybe I am missing something. Thanks.


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

my latest AM Build...Fireeye Burning 27.5...

















Fireeye Burning 27.5 frame 150mm travel
Manitou Radium Expert Lockout 200x56 Shock
Fox 34 Float CTD 160mm 27.5 Fork
Cane Creek Angle set installed 1.5 deg. slack
Answer Pro Taper Carbon Riser Bar 780mm
Fireeye Talon 318 Stem
Box Hex ODI Grips
Sette Avanti Carbon Seatpost
Selle Royal Selva Saddle
Promax QR-1 Seat clamp
Sram XX1 GXP Cranks
Truvativ GXP BB
Race Face DM Narrow-Wide Chainring
Origin8 Slimline Flat Pedals
Gamut XCS Chain Guide
Shimano Zee 10-spd Derailleur
Shimano Zee 10-spd Shifter 
Hope Pro-2 Evo on Stans Flow EX 27.5 Rims Wheelset
Maxxis High Roller 27.5x2.4 Front, 2.3 Rear
Hayes Prime Sport Brakes Front and Rear
Bracko Brake Rotors 203mm Front and Rear
Shimano XT M771 10-spd Cassette
Shimano XT HG-95 10-spd Chain

weighs in at 29.5 Lbs.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

29ers are still considered all-mountain, right? 

Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc frame (lightly used) with all new 2014/2015 parts:

Full XT drivetrain (RF cranks with 30t N/W ring)
11-36 rear cassette with OneUp 40t
Stans Flow EX wheels
Easton Havoc 730mm handlebar
Giant Contact Switch dropper
RS Revelation 140mm up front
Hans Dampf 2.35" Front, Kenda Honey Badger 2.2" Rear

All in, it weighs just under 28 lbs.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

BigRugger03 said:


> It is looking fine to me. Maybe I have longer fingers/bigger hands.
> 
> I adjusted the pads on the shifter all the way out, but actually did not need to.
> 
> ...


Keep me updated on the tech3 fitment. If that works on yours I will just get tech 3 levers. I was told by Hope that it would be the same as the tech 2 which I have. I hate these Shimano brakes and will switch back to my Hope's if that works. Thanks.......


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

orange617 said:


> my latest AM Build...Fireeye Burning 27.5...
> 
> View attachment 991904
> 
> ...


is it just me...or is that a Iron Horse team Sunday based bike...just made to do AM rather than DH?


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

orange617 said:


> my latest AM Build...Fireeye Burning 27.5...





theMISSIONARY said:


> is it just me...or is that a Iron Horse team Sunday based bike...just made to do AM rather than DH?


Cannot find any Leverage Ratio chart for Fire Eye - taking into account pivot placement and operating lengths/angles, it is just you.


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

got this off vitalmtb website...









2014 FireEye Burning - 2014 Trail, All-Mountain & Enduro Bikes at Eurobike 2013 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

I dont mind where it came from or how it came to be, i just like the geo setup and the price suits my budget.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

That FireEye is a nice bike indeed, but looks awfully similar to the Mondraker Foxy/Dune series and the Commencal META AM V3, among other brands...
Guess imitation is the best form of flattery.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Dont get me wrong i like it  i even looked up prices.....as i always thought a light team Sunday would be a good thing


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Haint said:


> Cannot find any Leverage Ratio chart for Fire Eye - taking into account pivot placement and operating lengths/angles, it is just you.


frame and swingarm shape are very similar......


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

theMISSIONARY said:


> frame and swingarm shape are very similar......


Sure do - it's a stable design, only there are much longer levers from the rear-axle with the shock already at a lower action point inside linkage.

Actually a familiar design more than trying to be an Iron Horse.


----------



## nmeuvdast8 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Frame Size: Dartmoor Primal, Medium, Black-Blue Colorway

* Rear Shock: N/A

* Fork: Rockshox Pike Solo Air RCT3 150mm Travel, 27.5

* Brakes: Shimano Deore XT 160mm

* Cranks: Shimano Deore XT 2X (38/24)

* Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX

* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT

* Pedals: Shimano Saint

* Stem: Thomson Elite X4, 50mm

* Handlebar: Easton Haven 740mm

* Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb Stealth, 125mm Travel

* Saddle: WTB Pure V

* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36

* Chain: YBN SLA101-TiB (newly installed, not pictured)

* Headset: Dartmoor Blink Integrated Headset

* Grips: OUry Lock-on Grips

* Front Tire: 2.25 Schwalbe Racing Ralph

* Front Rim: Spank Subrosa 30, 27.5

* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 Evo Hubs, 15mm TA / Rockshox Maxle Lite 15mm

* Rear Tire: 2.25 Schwalbe Racing Ralph 27.5

* Rear Rim: Spank Subrosa 30, 27.5

* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 Evo 9mm QR / Hope Skewer

* Shifters: Shimano XT iSpec 10 Speed Shifter

* Seatclamp: Hope QR (will change to bolt type soon)

* Chainguide: N/A

* Weight: approximately 30lbs


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Slowly getting the upgrades I want on steed...

Stock except for:
*775mm Funn bars
*HT flat pedals
*1x 30t, NW cog up front
*42t cog added out back
*Mud guard (best $10 I ever spent!)
*Woho grips
*Conti TK 2.4 Protection - front tire
*Maxxis HR2 2.3 EXO - rear tire

Future upgrades:
*Got enough tires for now... but, maybe a MK 2.4 or a Minion DHR2?
*Rear shock
*125mm travel dropper post
*Guide brake(s)

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## DarknutMike (Jun 2, 2013)

2014 Carbon Covert 
Still rockin' 26's & plan on staying that way.
Amazing bike!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Mostly "Stock" Intense Tracer 275c Pro.
First Carbon frame I've owned...built like a tank! A light one but still solid as can be.

* Fork: Pike RCT 160mm Solo Air
* Shock: RockShox Pike RCT3 Solo Air
* Brakes: Shimano ZEE 180mm Ice Tech rotors front/rear
* Cranks: SRAM X01 11 Speed
* Chainring: SRAM 32
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X01 11-speed Type 2
* Shifter: SRAM X01
* Pedals: Shimano PD-M780 or MX80 Saint
* Stem: Renthal Duo 50mm 10 degree rise
* Handlebar: 2015 Renthal Fatbar 740mm x 20mm riser
* Seatpost: RockShox Reverb Stealth
* Saddle: WTB Volt
* Bottom Bracket: BB92 Press Fit
* Cassette: SRAM XG-1195, 10-42, 11 speed
* Headset: Cane Creek 40 Series, ZS44/EC49
* Grips: Intense
* Tires: 27.5x2.3 Maxxis High Roller 2
* Rims: Stan's NoTubes 3.30 ZTR Flow EX
* Front Hub/Skewer: Stan's 3.30HD 15mm QR
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Stan's 3.30HD 12x142 DT Swiss QR
* Weight- Estimate 28.5

Added/swapped: MRP Chainguide 1x D-mount carbon
ZEE brakes
Garmin 510 and headset mount
Invisiframe protection kit















After 12 years out of the sport due to a back injury....it is good to be back and I am enjoying this Intense for sure!


----------



## denmanproject (Mar 18, 2014)

My new Orbea Rallon X10 :thumbsup:

Haven't had a chance to truly put it to the test but has really impressed me so far


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

The Warden as she currently sits:


----------



## piratewake (Jul 24, 2009)

Not very good shot of the bike but this is one of the cooler photos I have taken....



Giant reign 2 27.5 convert 
Race face atlas bars
XT brakes 
Azonic 420 flats 
Race face narrow wide 30t single front chainring 
XTR rear cassette 
XTR rear derailer
ONE rad cage
WTB I-23 27.5 wheel set 
2.3 high roller 2 
Front Maxle


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I was hoping for some Marzocchi 350 NCR Titanium forks for the Nicolai but after waiting 2 months with no word on when they might appear in Australia I went for Pikes instead. 160mm on the Nicolai.



The 150mm Pikes from the Nicolai went onto the Liteville.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

How's the gearbox treating you? If only they weren't so expensive. Sweet rigs!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

mikkosan said:


> How's the gearbox treating you? If only they weren't so expensive. Sweet rigs!


The gearbox is brilliant. I like it a lot more than a derailleur. The weight is the only negative but you get used to it after a ride or two.


----------



## shmoodiver (Sep 24, 2009)

14 Mojo HDR 160 w/ offset bushes 66.5 H/A
14 Fox 36 Float RC2 w/ 2 Rockshox bottomless tokens
Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS
XTR shifters and rear mech, XT everything else 24/38, 11-36
Zee brakes w/ 203/180 icetechs
Velocity Blunt 35's on Chris king ISO, straight gauge spokes and brass proloc nipples
HRII 3C TR Front and Minion DHF 3C TR rear
125mm reverb ( soon to be a 150 LEV)
40mm easton 35 stem
santa cruz 800mm 35 bars
saint pedals

sorry for the potato pic.... my phone gets a pretty hard time. Oh yeah, this pic has a gravity 40mm stem and 760 bars


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Man those Yeti are purrty


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Guerrilla Gravity Megatrail 27.5 Medium Raw
Pike RC
Double Barrel Inline
X01 shifter/RD/cassette
Race Face Turbine Cinch cranks/bb 
MRP AMg guide
Industry Nine Torch Classic/Flow EX
Minion DHF 2.3f/Slaughter Grid 2.3r
Hope Tech 3 E4 200f/180r
Reverb Stealth
Chromag Trailmaster LTD
Enve DH 780mm bar
ODI TLD grips
Spank Spike 35mm stem
Cane Creek 40 headset


----------



## Wez Lee (Apr 24, 2009)

This will help a lot. (from original post)
Let's see those AM setups

This is where you can post your static couch or garage shots of your ride. Please list setup specs.

Here is a template for you to cut and paste:


* Frame Size & Color:
* Fork:
* Brakes:
* Cranks:
* Front Derailleur:
* Rear Derailleur:
* Pedals:
* Stem:
* Handlebar:
* Seatpost:
* Saddle:
* Bottom Bracket:
* Cassette:
* Headset:
* Grips:
* Front Tire:
* Front Rim:
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire:
* Rear Rim:
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight


----------



## two more wheels (Mar 10, 2015)

My new girl. Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon with SRAM X0 1x11 set up.


----------



## EbakeckY (Feb 5, 2015)

2011 YETI 575 XS pewter
FOX TALAS 36 RC2 100-130-160 travel
STRAIGHT XT/wolftooth 34t/PRAXIS 11-40T
Thomson cockpit
Easton Haven Carbon 711mm
Spez Henge
Chris King headset
Schwalbe Nobby Nics 2.25
Crossmax ST


----------



## MeridaManiac (Apr 19, 2015)

My Merida One Sixty. A little porky but solid as a rock.
loving the 1 x 11. Pikes are awesome. XT brakes are a godsend. Huge rotors and fat 2.35 hans dampf tyres. I just changed the rear to a dhr dual ply as i don't mind the odd drop which gave me a puncture at 35psi.
I would love to upgrade the fox performance BV shock but i don't have long downhill sections to justify the price.
I'm glad i didn't listen to the shops telling me 120 or 140mm travel would be enough. No way.


----------



## Willromero (Jul 2, 2015)

Just picked up my raleigh kodiak 2 yesterday


----------



## Willromero (Jul 2, 2015)

This is my raleigh kodiak 2 that i just picked up yesterday


----------



## Ben Bravis (Jul 6, 2015)

'95 gt avalanche 
Color: brazed aluminium & lime yellow
* Fork: rockshox tora
* Brakes: tektro mt 10
* Cranks: shimano lx
* Front Derailleur: shimano lx
* Pedals: redline lo profile magnesium
* Stem: specialized
* Handlebar: bontrager earl
* Grips: Odi rouge lock on
* Front Tire: WTB velociraptor 2.1
* Front Rim: mavic 221
* Front Hub: shimano deore lx
* Rear Tire: WTB velociraptor 2.1
* Rear Rim: mavic 221
* Rear Hub: shimano 
* Weight: 25 lbs
Pics once I figure out how


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet ride. How r u liking that X2 shock? Did u have the Cane Creek on it before? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## Ben Bravis (Jul 6, 2015)

Ben Bravis said:


> '95 gt avalanche
> Color: brazed aluminium & lime yellow
> * Fork: rockshox tora
> * Brakes: tektro mt 10
> ...


----------



## Ben Bravis (Jul 6, 2015)

Ben Bravis said:


> '95 gt avalanche
> Color: brazed aluminium & lime yellow
> * Fork: rockshox tora
> * Brakes: tektro mt 10
> ...












Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

My 2013 SB66C upgrades:
Renthal 740mm bar
Renthal stem 50mm
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.35, DHR 2.3
XT brakes
Wellgo MG1 pedals
ODI rouge grips
30.01lbs


----------



## briancobabe (Apr 26, 2015)

I WANNA TRY!

* Frame Size & Color: M/L Blue and Green
* Fork: SR Suntour (i'm saving up for better ... kids and all)
* Brakes: Avid XX, 180mm Avid G2 Cleansweep, 160mm rear
* Cranks: SR Suntour XCM-T414, 44/32/22T
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR M-960 
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR M-960
* Pedals: Crankbrothers Smarty's.
* Stem: All Terra 1 1/8" Threadless, 4-Bolt W/ CNC Face Plate, 10° Rise, 31.8mm Clamp
* Handlebar: All Terra 6061 Aluminum Riser, 685mm Width, 30mm Rise, 31.8mm Clamp
* Seatpost: All Terra Alloy Micro-Adjust
* Saddle: All Terra Tacoma
* Bottom Bracket: Tange Sealed
* Cassette: Sunrace CS-M90, 11-34T, 9-Speed Cassette
* Headset: KORE Sealed bearing 1/8" Zerostack
* Grips: GT Statement
* Front Tire: All Terrain
* Front Rim: Alex MD17, Double Wall, 32H 29"
* Front Hub/Skewer: whatever came with the bike heh
* Rear Tire: All Terrain
* Rear Rim: Alex MD17, Double Wall, 32H 29"
* Rear Hub/Skewer: whatever came with the bike
* Weight: unknown

Pictures of my bike throughout upgrading: GT Backwoods Comp - Album on Imgur


----------



## chyu89 (Sep 26, 2009)

My 2013 Reign 2


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*New Carbon Wheelset*

* Frame Size & Color: Kingdom Hex Ti XL custom build
* Fork: Fox Float Factory 170mm RC2
* Shock: Fox Float X2 by TF Tuned
* Brakes: Hope tech 3 V4, XT 203mm rotors front and back
* Cranks: XTR M9000 170mm 
* Chain: KMC 11SL black DLC chain
* Chain retention: Wolftooth 34T and Custom TI bash guards.
* Rear Derailleur: XTR Di2 M9050
* Pedals: Syntace Titan Large
* Stem: Enve Carbon 
* Handlebar: Enve HDH 810mm carbon
* Seatpost: Fox DOSS and Hope Dropper Clamp
* Saddle: Specialized Phenom Expert
* Bottom Bracket: Hope Ceramic
* Cassette: XTR 11x42 with OneUp 45T conversion
* Headset: Cane Creek 110
* Grips: 66 Sick AA Enduro
* Front/Rear Tire: WTB Vigilante TCS 2.3
* Front/Rear Rim: MCFC Carbon
* Front Hub/Skewer: Kappius 1.5/15mm thru axle
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Kappius 1.5/12x142
* Weight: 30.4


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Bought in April, been tweaking a bit since. Great bike!

* Frame Size & Color: Intense Carbine 29 Med Blk/Orange
* Fork: Pike RC 160mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT 180mm F/R Ice Tech
* Cranks: SRAM X1 1400, Wolftooth 30T DM chainring
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X1 11spd
* Shifter: SRAM X0 11spd
* Pedals: Shimano XT 
* Stem: Twenty6 Industries F1.2 50mm
* Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm, 10mm rise
* Seatpost: KS LEV-Ti 125mm, Woodman Deathgrip Ti clamp
* Saddle: SDG Circuit Carbon
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM Pressfit GXP
* Cassette: SRAM X1 11spd
* Headset: Cane Creek 
* Grips: Lizard Skins DSP
* Front Tire: Maxxis DHF 2.5 EXO/TR/3C
* Rear Tire: Geax Goma 2.25
* Front/Rear Rim: Industry Nine Enduro 
* Front Hub/Skewer: I9 w/RockShox Maxle Stealth
* Rear Hub/Skewer: I9 w/Intense axle 
*Invisiframe matte frame protection kit
* Weight: 27.8 lb


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I dig it!


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

moefosho said:


> I dig it!


Thanks! I saw your new ride, looks good as well. My previous bike was a 13' Marin Rift Zone, was perfect to get me back into serious riding again.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

2014 Attack Trail XT9 Carbon frame.
Pike DP RCT3 160mm/130mm
Monarch Plus
Reverb Stealth
Easton Vice XLT 27.5 Wheelset
Hans Dampf 2.35 front, Nobby Nic 2.25 rear
Elixir 9 trail 4 pistons
E13 TRS+ Crankset
XT Cassette w/ WT 42t Cog and xt chain
XT Shadow+ RD
Renthal Fatbar Carbon handlebar 780mm (might be too wide)
Renthal Duo 50mm Stem
m520 pedals
Selle Italia SLS Kit Carbonio Flow saddle
26.8lbs


----------



## deck (Jul 5, 2008)

What size Maxle Stealth is that?



gasmanxj said:


> View attachment 1001772
> 
> View attachment 1001773
> 
> * Front Hub/Skewer: I9 w/RockShox Maxle Stealth


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

deck said:


> What size Maxle Stealth is that?


15 x 100mm. 148mm total length. They make a MTB and Road one that are different lengths, some websites aren't super clear about that. Got it here: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=73938


----------



## deck (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks, gasmanxj!



gasmanxj said:


> 15 x 100mm. 148mm total length. They make a MTB and Road one that are different lengths, some websites aren't super clear about that. Got it here: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=73938


----------



## madcracker79 (Jul 16, 2015)

2G1WX12K939300956My baby
14 trance 3
Pike rct3 160mm
Monarch deb plis 200 x 57 ( bumps rear travel)
Sun Ringle charger pro wheelset
Hr2 - 2.4 all around
Crack bros mallet dh
Selle italia sl saddle
Ks lev 150
Zee brakes
Stop components race rotors - 203 / 180
Xt cassette and chain
Spank subrosa 747 bar
Spank spike 35mm stem
Answer stein grips
Mrp 2x guide and bash guard


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

madcracker79 said:


> 2G1WX12K939300956My baby
> 14 trance 3
> Pike rct3 160mm
> Monarch deb plis 200 x 57 ( bumps rear travel)
> ...


----------



## madcracker79 (Jul 16, 2015)

yeah I know my phone wasn't having it


----------



## madcracker79 (Jul 16, 2015)

wrong pic above. hope no feelings were hurt


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh nice! You made up for your wrong ways!


----------



## willysurf (Sep 17, 2005)

madcracker79 said:


> View attachment 1002310


Dude, why are you not in the water? That break looks sick...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

willysurf said:


> Dude, why are you not in the water? That break looks sick...


Because he's nailin' the blondie!


----------



## GMV (Mar 8, 2013)

*Ibis Mojo SL and HD3*

IBIS SL



* Frame Size & Color: Ibis Mojo SL, Small, Naked Carbon
* Fork: RS Revelation RCT3 32mm, 140mm
* Shock: XFusion O2 RCX
* Brakes: XTR M985 180mm F/ 160mm R Ice Tech
* Cranks: XTR M988, Wolftooth 32T
* Rear Derailleur: XTR M985 w/ OneUp RADR Cage
* Shifter: XTR M980
* Pedals: XT M785 Trail
* Stem: Renthal Duo, 50mm
* Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar Lite, 740mm
* Grips: Renthal Kevlar
* Seatpost: KS LEV, 100mm
* Saddle: Prologo Kappa Pas
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: XT w/ OneUp 42T
* Headset: Cane Creek 110
* Front Tire: Hans Dampf 26 x 2.35, Evo, TrailStar, Snakeskin
* Rear Tire: Nobby Nic 26 x 2.25, Evo, Pacestar
* Wheelset: Mavic Crossmax ST 26"
* Weight: 25.06 lbs (still running tubes)

IBIS HD3



* Frame Size & Color: Ibis Mojo HD3, Small, 917
* Fork: Fox Float 36 RC2, 160mm
* Shock: Cane Creek DB Inline, 150mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT M785 180mm F/ 160mm R Ice Tech
* Cranks: Race Face Turbine Cinch, 30T
* Rear Derailleur: XTR M9000
* Shifter: XTR M9000
* Pedals: Spank Spike
* Stem: Thomson Elite X4, 40mm
* Handlebar: Ibis Hi-Fi, 740mm
* Grips: ODI Vans
* Seatpost: KS LEV Integra, 125mm
* Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: XTR M9000 11-40T
* Headset: Cane Creek Forty
* Front Tire: Minion DHF 27.5 x 2.3 EXO/TR/3C
* Rear Tire: Minion DHF 27.5 x 2.3 EXO/TR/3C
* Front/Rear Rim: ZTR Flow EX
* Front Hub: I9 Torch Classic
* Rear Hub: I9 Torch Classic
* Weight: 29.05 lbs (still running tubes)


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

2015 Specialized Enduro Elite Medium

-Rockshox Pike RC (2 tokens 80PSI)
-Rockshox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair (210psi)
-Spank Spike 35mm Stem
-Spank Spike 800Race 780mm bar
-E*Thirteen LS1 Chain Guide
-SRAM X1 Shifter
-SRAM X1 Derailleur
-SRAM X1 Cranks
-SRAM Guide R brakes (200/180 rotors)
-Roval Fatty Traverse Alloy 650b wheels (24sp frt & 28sp rear)
-Specialized Butcher 2.3in Control front tire
-Specialized Slaughter 2.3in Control rear tire
-Specialized Command Post IR 125mm drop
-Shimano XT trail pedals


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Thats an Elite


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Thats an Elite


Fixed... my bad


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Expert or Elite, either way I think it looks great! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

teethandnails said:


> 2015 Specialized Enduro Elite Medium
> 
> -Rockshox Pike RC (2 tokens 80PSI)
> -Rockshox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair (210psi)
> ...


Great bike! May I ask how tall you are and what your weight is? I have an Enduro 650B size M too and am 1.82 m (very close to 6 ft) and 73 kg (161 lb). Reading other posts made me wonder if I would have been better off on a size L but the bike feels great. I have tested a Stumpjumper 650B in L and that felt too long, there was no Enduro 650B in L available to test.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

Cinq said:


> Great bike! May I ask how tall you are and what your weight is? I have an Enduro 650B size M too and am 1.82 m (very close to 6 ft) and 73 kg (161 lb). Reading other posts made me wonder if I would have been better off on a size L but the bike feels great. I have tested a Stumpjumper 650B in L and that felt too long, there was no Enduro 650B in L available to test.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Clemens


I am right at 5'10 and change. My weight is 170ish (depending on IPA consumption). I was on the borderline between a large and medium... went medium as I like a slightly smaller bike. I am probably going to change the 35mm stem for a 50mm though. If your 6 foot you are better off on a Large i'd say.


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks! Just saving up for some blue wheels next!


----------



## Spectral (Jul 12, 2015)

GMV said:


> IBIS SL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't really decide which one is better.. they both own!
Have fun on them mate.. Great set ups, great colors, amazing looking bikes!


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

teethandnails said:


> I am right at 5'10 and change. My weight is 170ish (depending on IPA consumption). I was on the borderline between a large and medium... went medium as I like a slightly smaller bike. I am probably going to change the 35mm stem for a 50mm though. If your 6 foot you are better off on a Large i'd say.


Thanks! I also like a smaller bike but I think I'm on the edge here. Seatpost is extended to the max and it's just fine but I have no more room to extend. It's a good thing I don't grow anymore 

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## dmanalese (Jul 22, 2015)

*Trail Killer*

2011 Trek Remedy


























* Frame Size & Color: Large White/Black
* Fork: Fox Talas FIT
* Brakes: Avid Juicy 7/Shimano Icetech 203mm rotors
* Cranks: Shimano XT Hallowtech
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT 
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X9
* Pedals: Crankbrother Candy C
* Stem: Sunline Vone All Mountain
* Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper 780 DH
* Seatpost: Crankbrother Kronolog 
* Saddle: WTB
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano SM-BB-70
* Cassette: Shimano
* Headset: Crane Creek
* Grips: Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Front Rim: Bontrager Rhythm Tubeless
* Front Hub/Skewer: Fox 15mmQR
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.35
* Rear Rim: Bontrager Race Disc Tubeless
* Rear Hub/Skewer: ABP
* Weight: 29.5


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

'13 Spec. Carbon Enduro Expert
* Frame Size & Color: Large; Red/Black
* Fork: '13 Fox Talas 34 160mm upgraded with '15 damper and Talas 5 cartridge
* Shock: Cane Creek DB Inline
* Brakes: Elixir 9
* Shifters: Sram X0 Grip Shift (2x10)
* Cranks: Sram Carbon S-2200
* Front Derailleur: Sram X7
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
* Pedals: Ritchey pro paradigm
* Stem: Race Face Turbine 50mm
* Handlebar: Race Face Atlas 35mm
* Seatpost: Spec. Command Post
* Saddle: Bontrager Race Lux 
* Bottom Bracket: Sram PF30
* Cassette: Sram XG-1080
* Headset: Stock
* Grips: Ergon 
* Front Tire: Maxxis Ardent 2.4
* Front Rim: Light Bicycle Carbon
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss 350
* Rear Tire: Spec. Purgatory Armadillo Elite 2.2
* Rear Rim: Light BIcycle Carbon
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Dt Swiss 350
* Weight: 28lb 5oz


----------



## hguimaraes (Jan 5, 2009)

2014 Astro Enduro

Frame Astro Enduro 27.5 150mm
Rockshox Monarch RT
Rockshox PIKE
Sram X01 Drivetrain
Blackbox Jerome Clementz Handlebar
Guide RSC Brakes
Mavic Crossmax Enduro WTS Wheels and Tires 
Mavic Crossroc pedals
Rockshox Reverb 31.6 150mm




























Humberto Guimarães


----------



## cgdibble (Jul 11, 2015)

Took this bad boy for its maiden voyage today. It is love


----------



## Tranqui_Yanqui (Oct 3, 2011)

*Norco Sight Carbon 7.2*















Norco Sight Carbon 7.2 27.5"
-pike 140mm
-ccdb inline
-x1 components
-sram guide rs brakes
-carbon derby AM rims
-dt350 hubs
-reverb dropper
-ardent 2.4 rear and spesh purgatory front 2.35

such a great bike. will likely add 10mm up front to pike and carbon bars but she climbs and descends beautifully.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Great page!


----------



## fhain (Nov 22, 2014)

*Intense Carbine 275 Carbon*









Rockshox pike 160mm rct3
CC DB Inline rear set to 150mm
Renthal Fat Bar Carbon
Race Face Ride stem (replaced RF with Renthal Apex 35)
SRAM guide rsc
Rockshox reverb stealth 125mm
200 mm front rotors/180 mm rear rotors
Specialized Butcher 2.35 front
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 rear
Troy Lee lock on grips
Spank oozy pedals
WTB Volt seat
SRAM roam 30 wheelset and hubs
...and my bike gave me a present on our fifth outing...







Thank goodness the bike is ok. Lol I should be back to riding it in about two months, hopefully less. I will be more gentle with it next time.


----------



## matangr (Apr 25, 2009)

*A bit heavy yet still loved*

Morewood Mbuzi 2009

* Frame Size & Color: Large Morewood Mbuzi
* Fork: Fox TALAS 160
* Brakes:Avid Juicy 3
* Cranks: Sram Stylo
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM x9
* Pedals: Shimano DX
* Bashguard: Hope
* Blackspire chain tensioner
* Stem: FSA DH 350
* Handlebar: Funn Flat out 750 mm
* Seatpost: GIant contact switch dropper post
* Saddle: Selle Viper
* Headset:FSA PIG 1.5 inch
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire:Onza Ibex FR 2.25
* Front Rim: Halo Tornado
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Rear Tire: WTB Weirwolf 2.3
* Rear Rim: Halo Tornado
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Weight: 17.5 kg / 38.58 lbs


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> * Frame Size & Color: '14 Trance SX alloy Large Bronze?
> * Fork: Fox 36 170mm
> * Shock: Stock Fox Float CTD EVO Cane Creek Inline
> * Brakes:* Shimano ZEE 203mm IceTech front and rear
> ...


I figured I would update this since I've made a few changes. Some of these are still waiting to be installed, it's driving me crazy that I don't have enough time to finish it yet. The new upgrades are in red.

This is what I consider the perfect combo for me and the type of trails I ride. It's a great do it all bike and seems to climb and descend better than my friends' Slash 9s. I don't know how I lost almost half a pound, the pedals don't make that big of a difference. The 170mm fork (vs stock 160mm) looks like it's not going to raise the front by more than 2mm at most.

Performance wise I'm done. I've thought about going with XX1 cranks and carbon rims to reduce weight but that's not likely to happen unless I get bored or have too much money, neither of which is likely to happen for a lot of years. I was considering the 44t granny gear to replace the 42t but the only time I need that gear is when I've had to take 2 months off and after a week or two of riding again I rarely need 2nd gear so I think the 44t is off the table for now.

One more thing, I went tubeless a while back but have recently gone back to using a tube. I'm using 26" skinny tubes and so far it's working great. Weight is comparable to tubeless. The downside is they're not self sealing. One upside is they seem to conform to irregularities better than with normal tubes, almost as well as tubeless. No snakebite issues either. With the sheer number of thorns around here I'm considering going back to tubeless but so far, just two flats in 4 months and I got both at the same time.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my favorite thread. I just like going in here and checking out all the cool builds.

My update:
**2014 Marin Attack Trail XT9 Carbon 
**Pike DP RCT3 160mm/130mm
**Monarch Plus RC3
**Reverb Stealth
**Easton Vice XLT 27.5 Wheelset
**(tubeless) Hans Dampf 2.35 front, Nobby Nic 2.25 rear
**Elixir 9 trail 4 piston. Carbon Blades
**E13 TRS+ Crankset
**XT Cassette w/ WT 42t Cog and xt chain
**XT Shadow+ RD
**Renthal Fatbar Carbon handlebar cut to 760mm 
**Renthal Duo 50mm Stem
**XT pedals (not pictured)
**Prologo Nago Evo X8 Nack carbon rails
**ESI chunky Grips
**Removed all of the silly external cable routing hardware.
26.6lbs


----------



## Spectral (Jul 12, 2015)

moefosho said:


> This is my favorite thread. I just like going in here and checking out all the cool builds.
> 
> My update:
> **2014 Marin Attack Trail XT9 Carbon
> ...


One of my favorite bikes! Beautiful bike and great build.
I am about to upgrade my shock. I currently have a CTD boost valve.
Monarch Plus is one of my options. May I ask how it works out for you? Would you prefer it over a db inline or a float x?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Spectral said:


> One of my favorite bikes! Beautiful bike and great build.
> I am about to upgrade my shock. I currently have a CTD boost valve.
> Monarch Plus is one of my options. May I ask how it works out for you? Would you prefer it over a db inline or a float x?


Thanks! Do you have a Marin as well?
The Monarch Plus is fantastic. It has much better performance on long descents compared to all of the floats I have used in the past. Mine has a custom tune for the Quad link design that I dont think I have seen on other bikes before. I have heard really good things about the float X, but I have only ridden one on a demo day.
The Inline is great, but I have heard so many issues with them. 
The monarch is simple to service, works fantastic, and isn't ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Spectral (Jul 12, 2015)

moefosho said:


> Thanks! Do you have a Marin as well?
> The Monarch Plus is fantastic. It has much better performance on long descents compared to all of the floats I have used in the past. Mine has a custom tune for the Quad link design that I dont think I have seen on other bikes before. I have heard really good things about the float X, but I have only ridden one on a demo day.
> The Inline is great, but I have heard so many issues with them.
> The monarch is simple to service, works fantastic, and isn't ridiculously expensive.


I wish i had one. I got a canyon and it's on the same color scheme as yours. Maybe that's a reason I like your bike that much!
It's a week or so reading reviews and asking people about shocks. So far, it seems that the float is better compared to db inline and monarch plus. 
However, it is less expensive ( compared to Float X ) and it's more reliable ( compared to DB inline ).
My bike is a mid-range one and it's my first "serious" mountain bike. I am pretty new to the sport and, no doubt, I have no idea about suspension stuff. All these sag's, percentages and psi's are just driving me crazy. But as rides go by, I become more experienced rider and looking for whatever will make my bike and ride on the mountain better. So, all in all, I am trying to make my bike a serious all-mountain. And the shock is, pretty much one of the stuff to pay more attention to.
So, what would your suggestion be, based on your experience?

PS: My bike is an AM 29" with 130mm rear travel and 140mm front.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Spectral said:


> I wish i had one. I got a canyon and it's on the same color scheme as yours. Maybe that's a reason I like your bike that much!
> It's a week or so reading reviews and asking people about shocks. So far, it seems that the float is better compared to db inline and monarch plus.
> However, it is less expensive ( compared to Float X ) and it's more reliable ( compared to DB inline ).
> My bike is a mid-range one and it's my first "serious" mountain bike. I am pretty new to the sport and, no doubt, I have no idea about suspension stuff. All these sag's, percentages and psi's are just driving me crazy. But as rides go by, I become more experienced rider and looking for whatever will make my bike and ride on the mountain better. So, all in all, I am trying to make my bike a serious all-mountain. And the shock is, pretty much one of the stuff to pay more attention to.
> ...


With all of the issues with the Inline, I would skip it all together. I think most riders would be perfectly happy with a float X or Monarch plus if they are going to be doing really aggressive riding. The Cane Creek DB Air is much more tuneable(high speed and low speed comp/rebound). Its also heavier and more expensive.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

moefosho said:


> With all of the issues with the Inline, I would skip it all together. I think most riders would be perfectly happy with a float X or Monarch plus if they are going to be doing really aggressive riding. The Cane Creek DB Air is much more tuneable(high speed and low speed comp/rebound). Its also heavier and more expensive.


The "Issues" with the DB Inline seem to be more rumor and isolated incidents than fact. And I've had one for 11 months now and I love it.


----------



## Spectral (Jul 12, 2015)

pb123hou said:


> The "Issues" with the DB Inline seem to be more rumor and isolated incidents than fact. And I've had one for 11 months now and I love it.


The more I research about shocks, the more riders I find complaining about the DB Inline issues. I am not saying a thing about it's performance. It can nail the ride experience, no doubt. But it looks like you need to be a bit lucky to get a full-working shock since it's really possible for issues to appear.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

Spectral said:


> The more I research about shocks, the more riders I find complaining about the DB Inline issues. I am not saying a thing about it's performance. It can nail the ride experience, no doubt. But it looks like you need to be a bit lucky to get a full-working shock since it's really possible for issues to appear.


I came across some posts on the internet talking about issues/problems with the DB Inline. I was curious since I have one so I started searching (this was a couple of weeks ago). What I found more of is people that did not own one who said they are reluctant or altogether ruling out buying one because of the reported issues. I only found just a few posts from people that actually had one that said they had a problem with it. This doesn't necessarily prove how many issue there are/aren't, but it leads me to believe a lot of it is rumor. This is pretty common though. Like they say, it takes 10 good things before people will forget about 1 bad thing.


----------



## Spectral (Jul 12, 2015)

pb123hou said:


> I came across some posts on the internet talking about issues/problems with the DB Inline. I was curious since I have one so I started searching (this was a couple of weeks ago). What I found more of is people that did not own one who said they are reluctant or altogether ruling out buying one because of the reported issues. I only found just a few posts from people that actually had one that said they had a problem with it. This doesn't necessarily prove how many issue there are/aren't, but it leads me to believe a lot of it is rumor. This is pretty common though. Like they say, it takes 10 good things before people will forget about 1 bad thing.


I don't own any db inline as well. I am still trying to figure out which is the best for me. It seems like the db is the one, but I am having seconds thoughts. maybe they're rumors. Maybe it's the plain truth. Either way, I don't want to risk it. I would be crazy to spend 500$ for something that sooner or later will come up with issues.
However, I feel like I need to mention that cane creek service is amazing. Guys over there are making a great job and I found out that myself when I decided to ask them for them shock! The issues and it's performance as well. 
It's unfair pointing out the negatives.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

Spectral said:


> I don't own any db inline as well. I am still trying to figure out which is the best for me. It seems like the db is the one, but I am having seconds thoughts. maybe they're rumors. Maybe it's the plain truth. Either way, I don't want to risk it. I would be crazy to spend 500$ for something that sooner or later will come up with issues.
> However, I feel like I need to mention that cane creek service is amazing. Guys over there are making a great job and I found out that myself when I decided to ask them for them shock! The issues and it's performance as well.
> It's unfair pointing out the negatives.


The only thing I recall being able to find as far as a DB Inline owners saying they had an issue is someone that said switching from climb mode back into non-climb mode seemed to change the characteristics of the shock (when the shock is in non-climb mode). If I remember right he said it happened 3 different times and with 3 different shocks (the original and 2 warranty replacements). I saw one or two other posts where people said it started making an unusual noise after switching from climb mode back into non-climb mode, but I don't recall that they mentioned there were any noticeable performance issues, just a noise. Like I said, I was curious, and maybe a little concerned so that's why I searched to see what came up. 
Not sure what to say but I use climb mode a least once and usually 2 to 4 different times each ride and I love the shock, especially compared to what came stock on my bike (fox float). They float was an "ok" shock, but the DB Inline made my bike a much better bike, and enabled it to perform like an all mountain bike should IMO. 
Have you called Cane Creek and to try to get an ideal of the percentage of shocks that have had performance issues and what specific issues they are? I'm still kind of curious about the hole thing myself just to see if there really are a higher number of issues than normal, and what the/those issues are.


----------



## Spectral (Jul 12, 2015)

I only exchanged e-mails with them. I didn't get a percentage. They just said that :

Those issues arose from errors on our part in the production process. Rest assured we have sorted these issues out and the shocks are performing as intended. However we stand by our customer service and support and if you were to experience any issue with your shock we would certainly take care of it in a timely manner. Thanks! 

The fact that they are more than willing to replace failed shocks with brand new ones ( in many cases, more than once ) says a lot about the service. Other companies, even if it's their fault, would never do that.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

Spectral said:


> I only exchanged e-mails with them. I didn't get a percentage. They just said that :
> 
> Those issues arose from errors on our part in the production process. Rest assured we have sorted these issues out and the shocks are performing as intended. However we stand by our customer service and support and if you were to experience any issue with your shock we would certainly take care of it in a timely manner. Thanks!
> 
> The fact that they are more than willing to replace failed shocks with brand new ones ( in many cases, more than once ) says a lot about the service. Other companies, even if it's their fault, would never do that.


Did they happen to mention what the specific issue(s) is/are? Does it have to do with switching to and from climb mode like I saw on the internet or are there other issue(s)?


----------



## mJUSTINm (May 30, 2011)

2011 diamondback mission 1. Only upgraded parts are a 2012 rockshox monarc plus rc3 shock, deity compound pedals, and x9 rear dérailleur. Rear shock completely changed the bike (recent upgrade, first good use yesterday.)


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

Just waiting for couple of parts. Here is my Spartan Carbon for now.

Build Specs:

2016 Devinci Carbon Spartan M 
Rock Shox Pike 160MM 
Sram XX1 
E-thirteen xcx guide
Shimano XTR Lever to Saints Caliper 180 F And 180 R Brakes 
Derby Carbon Wide Rims laced to Chris Kings Ceramic hubs 
Enve DH bar 
ODI Grips 
Easton Haven 55mm stemKS LEV Seatpost 
WTB Saddle 
WTB Trailboss 2.4 Rear 
Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35 Front 
XTR Pedals


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

Just picked this up off a local Craigslist ad for $300. I'm just getting back into mountain biking after a 5 year hiatus due to a knee injury.

Trek liquid 20
Rock Shox Pyslo 120mm fork
Fox Float R Talas rear shock
Mavic Crossmax wheels
Shimano SLX hydraulic front brake 160mm
Hayes Nine hydraulic rear brake 160mm
Shimano XT rear derailleur
Shimano LX front derailleur
Shimano LX front and rear shifters

I'm planning on putting a pair of Shimano SPD pedals on the bike but not sure.

How do you think I did on this? I think it was a pretty good deal even though it's an older bike but I've been out of the bike market for about 5 years as I said.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Here is new ride. I loving every details of it. I tried so many different bikes through work and then the Sight found me .

26.2lb as it is




















Frame Norco Sight 7.2c size L 2015
Shock DB inline -mine works well -
Angular bearings by Enduro everywhere
FSA campy style headset
Stem Renthal Apex 40mm
Bars Rental FatBar Lite carbon 740mm
grips Ritchey WCS ergo
Reverb Stealth 125mm
Seat SLR Ti
Brakes XTR 9020
Rotors XTR 180mm CL
Shifters XTR 11sp i-Spec II
Cable Shimano low friction, teflon coated
outer cable SPS-41
Rear mech XTR 11sp GS
Cassette XX1
Chain XX1
Bottom Bracket XTR PF92
Pedals Saint 820
Crankset XTR 9020 170mm
Chainring OneUp Components M9000 NW 30T
Hubs DT 240S centrelock 32H
Spokes CX-Ray w/ Polyax nipple
Rims YISHUNBIKE carbon 30/25mm hookless


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

I need to save up for a beautiful bike. 2018 will be that time. Under 3K, FS. Still need to decide 26-29".


----------



## hguimaraes (Jan 5, 2009)

euskafreez said:


> Here is new ride. I loving every details of it. I tried so many different bikes through work and then the Sight found me .
> 
> 26.2lb as it is
> View attachment 1007878
> ...


What tires are you using? What you think about those?

Humberto Guimarães


----------



## Justin Baker (Oct 11, 2014)

*Got a new mojo*

My new baby!

* Frame Size & Color: Large black Mojo HD3
* Fork: Fox Float 36 
* Brakes: XT (2016)
* Cranks: XTR with XTR Chainring
* Front Derailleur: Nil
* Rear Derailleur: XTR 11speed
* Pedals: Nukeproof Electron
* Stem: Race Face 
* Handlebar: 6c
* Seatpost: Reverb Stealth 150mm
* Saddle: Specialized Romin Evo
* Bottom Bracket: XTR 
* Cassette: Xt 11 - 42 t
* Headset: Cane Creek 
* Grips: ESi 
* Front Tire:Bontrager XR4
* Front Rim: Carbon 741
* Front Hub/Skewer: Dt Swiss
* Rear Tire: Bontrager XR4
* Rear Rim: Carbon 741
* Rear Hub/Skewer DT Swiss 350
* Weight 28lb

Build Video HERE


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks nice man! How do u like the X2 shock. I just got one but haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

2014 Rocky Mountain Altitude 770
Custom stickers on frame and Spank Oozy Trail 295 wheels
Pushed Float with Push shock body
DVO Diamond 160mm
Hope brakes
X9 drive train
RaceFace cockpit and cranks


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

@ 661lee, that's one clean looking machine. Liking the black out appearance of the bike with the subtle yellowish-green accents on the quick release and rebound damper and travel adjust caps.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

hguimaraes said:


> What tires are you using? What you think about those?
> 
> Humberto Guimarães


It's a Magic Marry 2.35 SG in the front and a Hans Dampf at the back. I'm really impressed by the grip of the Magic Marry and I do understand now how so many pro riders are going for such a tire even if they are sponsored by a different brand.

The Hans Dampf is a different story, it's not working out as fast as what I was excepting for a Schwalbe. But so many knobs on the outside are cracked already. I'll have to go back with Maxxis or Michelin pretty soon I guess.


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

CraptacularOne said:


> @ 661lee, that's one clean looking machine. Liking the black out appearance of the bike with the subtle yellowish-green accents on the quick release and rebound damper and travel adjust caps.


Thanks!


----------



## Spectral (Jul 12, 2015)

Justin Baker said:


> My new baby!
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Large black Mojo HD3
> * Fork: Fox Float 36
> ...


amazing bike! Really enjoyed the build video.
Hope you enjoy your bike as much as I enjoyed the video!


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

built this a couple weeks ago. 
specs
Frame - Ibis Hd3 Large
Forks - RS Pike
Stem - 40mm Hussefelt ..no has a 35mm Hope
Bars - (temp)? Crank Bro's Iodine 1 (may go for a bit more sweep)
Crank - Shimano Saint ,Race Face 34t (will upgrade soon.RaceFace?)
BB - shimano XTR
Wheels/Hubs - Hope tech enduro ,hope pro2 evo hubs
HS - Hope
Seatpost - RS Stealth 125mm drop
Cassette - Sram X01 XG1195 11
Rear Mech - SRAM X01 Type 2 11
Shifter - Sram X01 11 Speed Trigger
Pedals - Nukeproof Electron Flat 
Tyres - WTB Vigilante 2.3 Tubless





















and with the new stem fitted


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

CraptacularOne said:


> Just picked this up off a local Craigslist ad for $300. I'm just getting back into mountain biking after a 5 year hiatus due to a knee injury.
> 
> Trek liquid 20
> Rock Shox Pyslo 120mm fork
> ...


I think it's a decent bike to get back to where you left of. Best of luck. Get a cheap dropper.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

BigRugger03 said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Kingdom Hex Ti XL custom build
> * Fork: Fox Float Factory 170mm RC2
> * Shock: Fox Float X2 by TF Tuned
> * Brakes: Hope tech 3 V4, XT 203mm rotors front and back
> ...


Finally got the new Kappius 1.5 and MCFK carbon wheelset on. Also added a custom Ti bash guard and 66 Sick AA grips. Last upgrade before the Tajikistan MTB trip will be a new front triangle with internal Di2 battery instead of the external battery pack (compliments of Chris Jackson at Kingdom bike) and the new alloy links.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, that's pretty! How safe is it in Tajikistan?


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

2016 Stumpjumper Epic 29er (Mostly stock with a couple changes)
* Frame Size & Color:Medium, satin black/white 135mm travel
* Rear Shock: Custom FOX FLOAT Factory CTD, AUTOSAG, Rx Trail Tune, Boost Valve, Kashima coating
* Fork: RockShox Pike RC 29, Solo Air spring, 140mm travel, compression adjust, rebound adjust, tapered steerer, 46mm offset, 15mm Maxle Ultimate thru-axle
* Brakes:SLX
* Cranks:X1-1400
* Front Derailleur: n/a
* Rear Derailleur:X1
* Pedals:VX XC
* Stem:50mm 6 degree rise
* Handlebar: 750mm alloy
* Seatpost: Command Post IRCC
* Saddle: Henge Comp
* Bottom Bracket: PF30
* Cassette: XG-1180 11 sp 10-42 tooth
* Headset: Hella Flush threadless
* Grips:Specialized Sip Grip lock on
* Front Tire: 29x2.3 Butcher Control 2bliss
* Front Rim: Roval Traverse 29 alloy (29mm inner width)
* Front Hub/Skewer:Roval Traverse 15mm 
* Rear Tire: 29x2.3 Purgatory Control 2bliss (one cut and one pinch still currently holding air with gorilla tape on the inside and super glue on the ouside. second ride occurrence....)
* Rear Rim: Roval Traverse 29 allowy
* Rear Hub/Skewer Roval Traverse 142+ xx1 xd driver body 12mm flush through axle with no lever
* Weight 28.7 pounds when built

Since building I swapped the 180/160 rotors for 203mm rotors front and back and the X1-1000 cranks for X1-1400 cranks which have the removable spider so I can have the option of going with <30 tooth direct mount chainrings. So far living with and getting used to the 30/42 tooth combo as my lowest gear after coming from a triple with a 22/34 lowest gear.

Currently running three tokens in the pike.

I am really liking the roll and traction of the tire combo running tubeless with Stan's, but am afraid the control sidewalls may be a little too thin as I cut the rear on my second ride. Not all the way through and it never did leak more than a couple bubbles of air and is still holding air and carcass integrity seem ok with gorilla tape on the inside and super glue on the outside. I did also get a pinch cut just above the bead, which did result in air loss. Same gorilla tape and super glue treatment and it's holding air just fine still. Couldn't stand the thought of throwing away a 2 ride old tire.... and so far doing good since then.

I have about 260 miles on the bike so far and finding little I would change on it. Might go with 760-780 mm bars with a little more rise to get my body position up just a bit, and really liking the feel of being back to 203mm rotors after having them on my prior bike as well. Probably overkill at 195 riding weight pounds, but I feel like braking is a good place to go a little overboard.
I live in SLC so get to ride Park City and other Wasatch mountain trails often as well as being 4 hours drive from either Moab, Fruita or St George. 
The bike really held it's own on the Zen trail on a recent weekend trip to St George, and have spent lots of miles climbing and descending in park city and the wasatch crest trail since getting the bike.

Coming from a 2009 Giant Trance 26" with 120mm front and back. Great bike that really held it's own with the maestro suspension and quick geometry.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

euskafreez said:


> 26.2lb as it is
> View attachment 1007878
> 
> 
> holy crap, dropper + saint pedals and still 26#'s. that is crazy. such a nice bike!


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, that's pretty! How safe is it in Tajikistan?


Pretty safe, especially in the North West area where we are going. I would probably stay away from the Afghan border right now.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BigRugger03 said:


> Pretty safe, especially in the North West area where we are going. I would probably stay away from the Afghan border right now.


Right on! Have fun?


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

xlash said:


> I think it's a decent bike to get back to where you left of. Best of luck. Get a cheap dropper.


Thanks but here in south FL there isn't much need of a dropper post since the biggest "downhill" sections we have are less than 100 feet long lol. More trail riding and XC stuff down here in the Miami area.

If I do get back to the point I was at when I got hurt I'd definitely look at getting a newer bike with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

M1_joel said:


> euskafreez said:
> 
> 
> > 26.2lb as it is
> ...


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

M1_joel said:


> euskafreez said:
> 
> 
> > 26.2lb as it is
> ...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol, he said it's still 26 pounds with those pedals and a dropper, not its a 26 inch.


----------



## jRingo (Aug 17, 2015)

Beautiful bikes.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> Lol, he said it's still 26 pounds with those pedals and a dropper, not its a 26 inch.


You're right bro. It wasn't crystal clear though


----------



## Justin Baker (Oct 11, 2014)

Its lovely mate and I am comparing it to the CCDB Air that I raced for a year and loved. Its very supple, easy to tune and feels awesome! Just adding a volume reducing sleeve to get a bit more mid stroke support and it will be perfect!


----------



## Justin Baker (Oct 11, 2014)

Cheers its an awesome machine! Glad you liked the build vid - its great seeing my only ever new bike being "born"


----------



## Justin Baker (Oct 11, 2014)

Spectral said:


> amazing bike! Really enjoyed the build video.
> Hope you enjoy your bike as much as I enjoyed the video!


Cheers its an awesome machine! Glad you liked the build vid - its great seeing my only ever new bike being "born"


----------



## Justin Baker (Oct 11, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Looks nice man! How do u like the X2 shock. I just got one but haven't ridden it yet.


Its lovely mate and I am comparing it to the CCDB Air that I raced for a year and loved. Its very supple, easy to tune and feels awesome! Just adding a volume reducing sleeve to get a bit more mid stroke support and it will be perfect!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Justin Baker said:


> Its lovely mate and I am comparing it to the CCDB Air that I raced for a year and loved. Its very supple, easy to tune and feels awesome! Just adding a volume reducing sleeve to get a bit more mid stroke support and it will be perfect!


Nice! I also had a CCDBA on mine prior. I loved it, but it blew the air seals twice so I bought the X2. I finally rode it yesterday. Your right, it's easy to set up and it's butter smooth on the trail.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Stealth Routing ? Hex Di2 · Latest from Kingdom Bike


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*New Front Triangle and Alloy Links*

No more external battery pack and new links. Sweeeeet!

Stealth Routing - Hex Di2 · Latest from Kingdom Bike


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

2014 Trek Slash 8
Size Large
XT 1 x 11 - 11-42T
Bonty Line Elite wheels 29mm Internal Dia
Deity Mohawk Carbon 787mm Bars
Renthal DUO stem 50mm
XT brakes
XT Ice Tech Rotors
XT clips
Reverb 150mm
Rface NW 32T
Bonty RL seat
Lizard Skin dual Lock grips
Bonty XR4 2.35 Front
Bonty SE3 2.35 Rear
Fox Performance FIT Talas 34 fork
Fox DRCV rear shock
Weight 13.6kg.


----------



## Mrpopo (Jul 16, 2015)

*2013 Dixon*









Just picked it up yesterday. Mostly stock. Added ks Eten, raceface atlas bars etc from my old bike.. Going out for the first time tonight.
Will check back in with more (better) pictures in the wild and such. Cheers!


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

gpgalanis, what's on your down tube?


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Shredman69 said:


> gpgalanis, what's on your down tube?


It is a DIY protector made out of a flexible insulation pipe. It doesn't look that great but it works really well.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

gpgalanis said:


> It is a DIY protector made out of a flexible insulation pipe. It doesn't look that great but it works really well.


I see. If your worried about dings or paint chips, u could put some clear vinyl on it.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually I have wrapped almost the whole bike with some protective tape but I am extra careful with the downtube after damaging one of my previous bikes.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Bronson Carbon XO-1*

View attachment 1010654
View attachment 1010655
Here's my 2014 Bronson Carbon with KS LEV Integra 125mm, XTR SPD pedals, and 750mm Easton Havoc Carbon bar


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> View attachment 1010654
> Here's my 2014 Bronson Carbon with KS LEV Integra 125mm, XTR SPD pedals, and 750mm Easton Havoc Carbon bar


That rock should probably be named Picture Rock


----------



## coliander (May 21, 2015)

Here's my 2015 S-Works Enduro:

*Frame*: Specialized S-Works Enduro 2015 
*Shock*: Rock Shox Monarch Plus DebonAir 
*Forks*: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 (Sussed Out Suspension Custom Tune) 
*Headset*: FSA Integral 
*Stem*: Thomson Elite X4 50mm 
*Bars*: Renthal FatBar Carbon 
*Grips*: Renthal Lock-On Kevlar 
*Brakes*: Hope Tech 3 E4 Braided 
*Rotors*: Hope Saw 203F/203R 
*Wheels*: Roval Traverse SL Fattie Carbon 
*Tyres*: Specialized Butcher Front, Specialized Slaughter Rear 
*Shifter*: SRAM XX1 
*Rear Mech*: SRAM XX1 
*Cassette*: SRAM XX1 XG-1199 
*Chain*: SRAM PC-XX1 HollowPin 
*Chainset*: SRAM XX1
*Bottom Bracket*: SRAM GXP Blackbox Ceramic 
*Pedals*: Shimano DX 
*Seatpost*: Specialized Command Post IR 
*Saddle*: SDG Bel Air Ti-Alloy 
*Extras*: Burgtec Titanium Offset Shock Bushing, Hope Seat Clamp, Hope Headset Spacers, Hope Headset Top Cap, Hope Grip Doctors, Full Hope Tech 3 Custom Brake Kit, e-Thirteen Chainring Bolts, Thomson Anodised Stem Faceplate, Enduroguard Front and Rear (Not pictured) Invisiframe Frame Protection.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice man! What's it weigh?


----------



## coliander (May 21, 2015)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice man! What's it weigh?


Bang on 28lbs. I could probably get it just under 26 with a smaller rear rotor, direct mount chainring, lighter saddle and less blingy bits (the hope jewellery is sexy, but not particularly svelte!) but it's an Enduro, not an Epic so weight isn't such a big deal. 28 will do


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

coliander said:


> Bang on 28lbs. I could probably get it just under 26 with a smaller rear rotor, direct mount chainring, lighter saddle and less blingy bits (the hope jewellery is sexy, but not particularly svelte!) but it's an Enduro, not an Epic so weight isn't such a big deal. 28 will do


Same weight as my Uzzi. Very nice!


----------



## coliander (May 21, 2015)

Shredman69 said:


> Same weight as my Uzzi. Very nice!


Yeah, it's my first full sus and my first non-xc rig. I guess it's not too bad a weight for a 160mm sled, but EVERYTHING feels heavy compared to my 19.5lb HT Stumpy haha. *shameless plug* The HT is for sale, I won't be bold enough to spam an eBay link here for it, but a search for 'custom stumpjumper' will bring it up. Ends tomorrow


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol, I guess it would feel heavy if u r use to riding a 19.5 lb bike. That's crazy light. But I bet the Enduro feels like a fluffy pillow on the downs compared to the hard tail.


----------



## coliander (May 21, 2015)

Shredman69 said:


> Lol, I guess it would feel heavy if u r use to riding a 19.5 lb bike. That's crazy light. But I bet the Enduro feels like a fluffy pillow on the downs compared to the hard tail.


Haha you have no idea! I loved that HT but goddamn I needed a new set of limbs after every descent! And to be fair, 19.5 was TOO light, the thing felt like a kite!


----------



## madcracker79 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Because he's nailin' the blondie!


I'm married so no comment on the blondie. And no surfin cos I'm in the army and only got time for the bike and the family.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Upgraded Kingdom Hex Ti Di2*

Finally got the new front triangle in and installed today.

Swapped out the tires for Maxxis Tomahawk and Minion DHF.

No more external Di2 battery pack! Now the battery is located inside the lower tube near the BB.

Thanks to Chris [email protected] for the free upgrade to the frame.

Swapped out the carbon links for their new stiffer alloy links.

Frame Size & Color: Kingdom Hex Ti XL custom, Di2 Internally run cables, SM-BTR 2 battery internally mounted in lower tube near BB.
* Fork: 2016 Fox Float FIT RC2 170mm
* Shock: 2016 Fox Float X2 
* Brakes: Hope Tech 3 V4, Hope 203mm Vented Rotors
* Cranks: XTR M9000 with Stages Power Meter
* Rear Derailleur: XTR M9050 Di2
* Shifter: XTR Thunderbolt w/Di2 Display
* Pedals: Syntace Titan Large
* Stem: Enve Carbon 40mm
* Handlebar: Enve HDH 810mm
* Seatpost: Fox DOSS	
* Saddle: Specialized Phenom Expert
* Bottom Bracket: Hope Ceramic
* Cassette: XTR CS-M9000 with One Up 45T upgrade kit
* Headset: Cane Creek 110
* Grips: 66 Sick AA Enduro
* Tires: Maxxis Tomahawk and Minion DHF
* Rims: MCFK Carbon (1290 gram enduro wheelset)
* Front Hub/Skewer: Kappius 1.5, 15mm 
* Rear Hub/Skewer- Kappius 1.5, 12x142 thru axle
* Weight- 31.5

Extras- Ti Cycles custom built bash guard.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Perfect timing for your trip. Enjoy!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

BigRugger03 said:


> Finally got the new front triangle in and installed today.
> 
> Swapped out the tires for Maxxis Tomahawk and Minion DHF.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome man! You could prob drop 1/2 a pound with Next cranks though. How's it ride?


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am good with the weight. It is a huge frame, and I have big heavy downhill brakes on it. I like the XTR cranks and prefer alloy cranks for the overall durability, especially in the extremely rocky areas I ride in. Rides very well, love the 810mm bars and 3 position dropper. Shifting is unreal.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kartwheel68 (Jun 14, 2015)

*2011 Fuji Reveal 1.0*

* Frame Size & Color: 2011 Fuji Reveal 17" Black Rock Shox Monarch R
* Fork: 2012 Manitou Minute Pro 140mm
* Brakes: Shimano XT 180mm front 160mm rear
* Cranks: Deore M552 triple with a 22/32/bash guard
* Front Derailleur: XT M786
* Rear Derailleur: XT Shadow+ GS
* Pedals: XT SPDs
* Stem: Race Face Ride XC 60mm
* Handlebar: Ritchey Pro riser
* Seatpost: Race Face Ride XC
* Saddle: WTB Silverado Race SE
* Bottom Bracket: XT M8000 BB92
* Cassette: SLX 10s 11-36
* Headset: Fuji tapered
* Grips: Renthal full diamond ATV
* Front Tire: WTB Vigilante Team TCS
* Front Rim: 26" Sun Inferno 23
* Front Hub/Skewer: Bike Wheel Warehouse Pure XCR 20mm TA
* Rear Tire: WTB Vigilante Team TCS
* Rear Rim: 26" Sun Inferno 23
* Rear Hub/Skewer BWW Pure XCR QR 135mm
* Weight 29lbs










This is my first full suspension bike and my first AM bike, I have always had XC hardtails. I have test ridden several AM bikes and I didnt care for the 66-67 degree head angles at all, so I purposely got this Reveal because of its sharper 69.5 head tube angle. I know its not "cool" to have that steep geometry in an AM bike but I want my bike to respond so I can change lines. I bought the bare frame on eBay for $305 and got the Monarch R for $120 and a leftover Manitou Minute Pro 140mm from Bikewagon for $250. Everything else I transferred from my hardtail or spare parts pile. I have read where people have had setup issues with the MARS spring in the Minute Pro, but mine was perfect right out of the box, all I had to do was set air pressure and set the compression which is at 3 from open. I know the Monarch R is not the highest tech shock but it seems to work fine, I might upgrade to something better with a lockout later but the Reveal climbs great with minimal bob without any lockout. I could drop an entire pound just by ditching the Deore M552 crank but its brand new so I'll use it for a while before I replace it. I could probably lose another pound or so switching to a lighter stem, seatpost, saddle, cassette, etc but its not all that important to me in an AM bike.


----------



## Marc Jorgensen (Jul 6, 2015)

*14' Ellsworth Momentum 140/160mm bike*

Just got this, very nice whip, can't wait to take it out this afternoon. I have a Wolftooth 40t coming for the climbing.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

xc-trail - all mountain bikes, sweet ride everywhere.
Mine is the ride one, blue Medium Ripley
pike 140 / fox CTD shock
CK headset
XTR brakeset
XX1 drivetrain
GD Classic dropper post
Enve Bar 760mm
DT Swiss Wheelset
Nobby Nic 2.25 front / Spec Fastrak rear / tubeless
1x11 with AB 30t oval ring, highly recommended.
26.5 lbs


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

*Remedy 8 2012 ''The last of the 26ERS''*

* Frame Size & Color: 15.5 black & white
* Fork: manitou mattoc
* Shock: DRCV volume reduced with big a zip tie in the second chamber
* Brakes: slx
* Rotors: 180 ice ice baby
* Cranks: saint 165mm
* Chainguide: e thirteen srs + 32 (modified for 33t)
* Chainring: 33t e thirteen G-Ring Single Chainring
* Front Derailleur: what's dat?
* Rear Derailleur: zee
* Pedals: fire eye hot candy
* Stem: answer dj
* Handlebar: nc-17
* Seatpost: DNM dropper post
* Saddle: Selle flow gel something
* Bottom Bracket: saint
* Cassette: 11-32
* Headset: fsa (stock)
* Grips: lizard skin northshore
* Front Tire: bontager 2.35 (stock)
* Front Rim: Easton Haven
* Front Hub/Skewer: came free with the fork
* Rear Tire: DMR moto
* Rear Rim: Easton Haven
* Rear Hub/Skewer: 142x12 rockshox (converted)
* Weight: don't care

[URL]https://i.imgur.com/Zg91ZMH.jpg[/URL][IMG]

Don't say nothing bad about my baby or we are going to go 12 rounds :madmax:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ It's fugly!


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

^thank you


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CHINOTAKER said:


> ^thank you


Haha, no worries! Have fun with that bad ass bike!


----------



## chyu89 (Sep 26, 2009)

either your bike is smaller than recommended or you are sulley.


----------



## Mrpopo (Jul 16, 2015)

*Dixon in the wild..*


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

GG Megatrail


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

661lee said:


> View attachment 1008544
> View attachment 1008545
> View attachment 1008546
> 
> ...


Nice whip ^^ a few more green accents would really make it pop :woot:

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Transition Bandit 29 x2 ^^

Mines the green one XL...

Highlights:
*Maxxis Ardent 2.4 EXO (f) [to be replaced by DHF 2.3 Exo in next day or two]
*Maxxis DHRII 2.3 EXO 3C (r)
*KS-Eten 100mm dropper
* SRAM GX High Direct mount front der (2x)
*SRAM GX 10spd med cage rear der
*Stans Flow rims 25.5 IRW
*Spank Oozy 40mm stem
*Travel - 130 rear and 130 front (rp3/Sektor)
*XT SPD pedals

Very capable 29er... better pedaller than my 650b AM horse (uphill) and almost as capable on the downs.









Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## s1ngletrackmind (Sep 26, 2015)

My new ibis Mojo HD3, in a murder and blood colorway.







Frame: Large with Cane Creek DB Inline
Fork: Pike RCT3 - 160mm
Wheels: 741s with DT340 front and rear
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF/Ardent
Brakes: XTR Trail
Cranks: Race Face Next SL with 32 T
Rear Derailleur: XX1
Shift Lever: XX1
Cassette: SRAM XG-1199
Headset: Chris King I2 Black
Grips: ODI AG-1 
Handlebars: RaceFace Next 35 - 760mm wide
Stem: RaceFace Atlas 35
Seatpost: KS Lev Integra 150mm
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio

27.5lbs / 12.48kg


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

My Mach 5. Don't ride it too often...but it's a good time when I do. 

















Bar: Azonic Flow 750mm
Grips: Lizard Skins Northshore
Stem: Race Face Atlas 50mm
Shifter: Shimano Zee
Rear derailleur: Shimano Zee Shadow Plus
Cassette: SRAM 1080 11-36
Crank: Shimano SLX 175mm
Chainring: Race Face NW 30T
Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet 3 and 50/50
Brakes: Shimano XT M775
Rotors: Shimano RT86 180mm F, 160mm R
Fork: Fox 34 Talas 150mm 
Shock: Fox RP23
Tires: WTB Timberwolf 2.5F, Kenda Nevegal 2.35R
Wheels: DT Swiss X430


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> * Frame Size & Color: '14 Trance SX alloy Large Bronze?
> * Fork: Fox 36 170mm Original Fox EVO 160 34 with 2016 damper (yes, this was an upgrade for me) huge difference.
> * Shock: Stock Fox Float CTD EVO Cane Creek Inline
> * Brakes: Shimano ZEE 203mm IceTech front and rear
> ...


Just added grips and went back to 160mm travel in my original 34 frame fork with the 2016 damper upgrade, probably the single largest upgrade I've done. I finally got the Crampon Mags installed a while ago. Finally got the Inline tuned correctly. The MM and HD combo don't roll quite as well as stock but I'm addicted to the traction on any type of surface. I'm loving it now, it hardly feels like the same bike. I'm getting ready to try the RT-99 rotor with the extra cooling fins. Mine is discolored from the heat but has never failed or even come close to failing. I hate to admit I'm doing it mostly just because I want to.... and I want to test how much change, if any, there is in heat buildup and rejection. The XL grips, along with setting the brake levers in the correct position have eliminated the hand cramping I typically get on extended downhill runs.

I know this is a boring update but I do it mostly for my personal records due to an extremely bad memory.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Just added grips and went back to 160mm travel in my original 34 frame fork with the 2016 damper upgrade, probably the single largest upgrade I've done. I finally got the Crampon Mags installed a while ago. Finally got the Inline tuned correctly. The MM and HD combo don't roll quite as well as stock but I'm addicted to the traction on any type of surface. I'm loving it now, it hardly feels like the same bike. I'm getting ready to try the RT-99 rotor with the extra cooling fins. Mine is discolored from the heat but has never failed or even come close to failing. I hate to admit I'm doing it mostly just because I want to.... and I want to test how much change, if any, there is in heat buildup and rejection. The XL grips, along with setting the brake levers in the correct position have eliminated the hand cramping I typically get on extended downhill runs.
> 
> I know this is a boring update but I do it mostly for my personal records due to an extremely bad memory.


Pics?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> Pics?


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

My new whip:


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> Pics?


I only have pics from my workshop, just inside pics. I've been meaning to take some out on the trail but I forget every time. I can upload some of the boring inside pics. I'm doing a 2 day ride down "Just Outstanding" next week and I'm going to set a reminder to take some good pics out there.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

Heres a picher of my AM sled...... it may not be boutique, but it takes me everywhere, and does it pretty well!

recent upgrades:
Suntour 11-40t cogset
Oneup Radr cage
Lezyne sideloader bottle cage

future upgrades:
Raceface turbine cinch crankset (30t n/w ring)..... poorman's 11spd
Wider bars (720mm right now)


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> Pics?


Finally a couple pics. In reverse order, right after a 7,000' descent, probably my favorite trail of all time. Had to cut it short the last 2 miles because there were 4 crashes with one broken finger and one who thought he had a broken leg for a minute. It looks much better in the sunlight but all pics are either in the workshop or in overcast conditions. My rear rotor is wearing at a concerning rate, this trip pretty much did it in unfortunately. I wish I had a pic of the wear ridge.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

coot271 said:


> Heres a picher of my AM sled...... it may not be boutique, but it takes me everywhere, and does it pretty well!
> 
> recent upgrades:
> Suntour 11-40t cogset
> ...


looks pretty boutique to me


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> Finally a couple pics. In reverse order, right after a 7,000' descent, probably my favorite trail of all time.


Where is this 7,000' descent at?


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

pb123hou said:


> looks pretty boutique to me


Thanks pb, its a great bike for the price. BTW, its a 2015 Moto Fantom Pro 6by6. It can be had for $1800 from Bikes Direct.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Kernville. "Just Outstanding" and then the "Cannel Plunge" which I believe drops 5,000' in just 8 miles. A friend of mine said he couldn't see me but occasionally smelled burning brakes so he knew I was still alive. This was my first time out with the new 2016 Fit4 damper and it was a world of difference, way more than expected. So much faster yet far fewer close calls.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Kernville. "Just Outstanding" and then the "Cannel Plunge" which I believe drops 5,000' in just 8 miles. A friend of mine said he couldn't see me but occasionally smelled burning brakes so he knew I was still alive. This was my first time out with the new 2016 Fit4 damper and it was a world of difference, way more than expected. So much faster yet far fewer close calls.


Such a great ride, Cannell. And JO is awesome too. Two totally different adventures.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

kragu said:


> Such a great ride, Cannell. And JO is awesome too. Two totally different adventures.


Agreed. Embarrassingly I got us lost on Cannel. It was my 4th time on JO but my first on Cannel. I was out of water at that point which made it more interesting. I could ride those every day if they were closer but my rear brakes and tire hate those trails. I'm surprisingly sore today from yesterday's ride up there.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Agreed. Embarrassingly I got us lost on Cannel. It was my 4th time on JO but my first on Cannel. I was out of water at that point which made it more interesting. I could ride those every day if they were closer but my rear brakes and tire hate those trails. I'm surprisingly sore today from yesterday's ride up there.


Cannell is easy to get lost on. No shame!

Which JO variation do you like best? I've only done Wagy Ridge and Dutch Flat. I prefer the latter... Some pretty sick terrain down that way.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> Kernville. "Just Outstanding" and then the "Cannel Plunge" which I believe drops 5,000' in just 8 miles. A friend of mine said he couldn't see me but occasionally smelled burning brakes so he knew I was still alive. This was my first time out with the new 2016 Fit4 damper and it was a world of difference, way more than expected. So much faster yet far fewer close calls.


I just read looked it up and read about it - sounds like one to put on the to do list


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

s1ngletrackmind said:


> My new ibis Mojo HD3, in a murder and blood colorway.
> 
> https://s556.photobucket.com/user/s1ngletrackmind/media/IMG_3976-edit_zpshwa6wqjs.jpg.html



Love it! Simple and clean.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

*2016 Scott Genius 710*

I'm in love.

* Frame Size & Color: Small / Black/Neon Green accents
* Fork: 150mm Fox 34 FIT4
* Brakes: XT M8000
* Cranks: XT M8000
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: XT M8000
* Pedals: DMR "Brendog" Vaults
* Stem: Easton Haven 50
* Handlebar: Easton Carbon Fiber Haven 35 
* Seatpost: RockShox Reverb Stealth 
* Saddle: Syncros (Titanium rails)
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano
* Cassette: XT M8000 11-40 (1x11 setup)
* Headset: Custom stem cap coming soon...
* Grips: Syncros Pro Lock grips
* Front Tire: DT Swiss TR2.0
* Front Rim: DT Swiss TR2.0
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT Swiss
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 (tubeless)
* Rear Rim: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 (tubeless)
* Rear Hub/Skewer DT Swiss
* Weight 27.1lbs


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## snowwcold55 (Jun 6, 2014)

*2013 xm7*

* Frame Size & Color: Blk/Medium
* Fork: RockShoxx Revelation 140
* Brakes: Formula RX Brakes
* Cranks: SLX
* Front Derailleur: RaceFace 1x narrow wide, 34
* Rear Derailleur: XT Shadow +
* Pedalseity Compound - Black
* Stem: Marin OS Threadless
* Handlebar: Trail Riser - 710mm
* Seatpost: X-Fusion Hilo
* Saddle:WTB Volt Comp
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Big Pipe
* Cassette: Shimano 11-36 + 1up System
* Headset:FSA Orbit
* Grips:Ergon GA1
* Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF
* Front Rim: Alex SX44
* Front Hub/Skewer: Marin Sealed/32
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF
* Rear Rim:Alex SX44
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Marin Cartridge 32
* Weight:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

**2014 Marin Attack Trail XT9 Carbon 
**Pike RCT3 160mm
**Monarch Plus RC3
**Reverb Stealth
**Easton Vice XLT 27.5 Wheelset
**(tubeless) Hans Dampf 2.35 front, Nobby Nic 2.25 rear
**Elixir 9 trail 4 piston. Carbon Blades
**E13 TRS+ Crankset
**XT Cassette w/ WT 42t Cog and xt chain
**XT Shadow+ RD
**Renthal Fatbar Carbon handlebar cut to 760mm 
**Renthal Apex Stem
**XT pedals
**Prologo Nago Evo X8 Nack carbon rails
**ESI chunky Grips
**Removed all of the silly external cable routing hardware.
**Some Ti bolts
26.8lbs

2012 Hungarian Vizsla 
**60lbs
**Pure Muscle
**loves trails







Spock says, "live long and ride bikes!"


----------



## snowwcold55 (Jun 6, 2014)

moefosho said:


> **2014 Marin Attack Trail XT9 Carbon
> **Pike RCT3 160mm
> **Monarch Plus RC3
> **Reverb Stealth
> ...


Gotta love the Marins all coming in with Graffiti behind them. Nice sled, ps.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

My bike in what I hope is its final form, last modification besides a 40 or 50mm stem. I've had to wait on the stem because I haven't been able to make up my mind on whether to get a new Fox 36 or a 2016 Fit4 damper on my existing fork. I got the damper so now I have to get the OD2 sized stem.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Good luck with the final form thing!


----------



## BreaBeast (Aug 17, 2015)

*2016 DB Mission 2*







2016 DB Mission 2. GX 1x11, 2016 36 float and EVOL shock. Loving it so far.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> My bike in what I hope is its final form, last modification besides a 40 or 50mm stem. I've had to wait on the stem because I haven't been able to make up my mind on whether to get a new Fox 36 or a 2016 Fit4 damper on my existing fork. I got the damper so now I have to get the OD2 sized stem.
> 
> View attachment 1025180
> 
> ...


...or you can get a 50mm Sunline V-One and take it to the next machine shop and have it machined down to 1.1/4 like I did.









Looks like this on my 2014 Trance 2 LTD:









Giant 50mm OD2 stems are way to expensive and hard to find,I got this Sunline used from a friend for very cheap,weights about 170gr with 4 ti bolts.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Update on the build:

Been through quite a few crashes in the 9 months I've had my Sanction so the bits definitely don't look new anymore but I love her just the same.



















Still thinking about a 170mm Lyrik or Fox36, maybe change the rear shock as well. Stocks are hard to come by around here though.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Verbl Kint said:


> Been through quite a few crashes in the 9 months I've had my Sanction so the bits definitely don't look new anymore but I love her just the same.


Now that's the sign of a good bike.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

My trail bike, my shuttling bike, and my all-day epic bike;


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

*My rig*

2013 Stumpy FSR Comp 29er







Upgrades:
Fox 34 Float Factory 150mm fork
Crank Bros Iodine 2 Wheels
Crank Bros Kronolog Dropper POst
1x conversion - Race Face 30t front / Wolftooth 40t 
Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.4 F&R


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

A few little changes










* Frame: 2011 Stumpjumper FSR SWorks EVo 145mm travel 
* Fork: 2013 150-120 revelation World Cup with 2012 black 20mm thru axle lowers
* Shock: Fox Rp23 Factory Kashima
* Brakes:Avid Trail 9
* Cranks: Xx1
* Front Derailleur: 34t Wolftooth DM hahahaha 1x baby
* Rear Derailleur: Xx1
* Pedals: XT trail
* Stem: 70mm answer stem
* Handlebar: 740 Answer pro taper carbon
* Seatpost: specialized command post Blacklight
* Saddle: 2016 Specialized Henge with black rails
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM OSBB PF
* Cassette: xx1 10-42
* Grips: ODI TLD black
* Front Tire: maxxis Hr2
* Front Rim: Stans Arch Ex
* Front Hub/Skewer: hope pro 2 evo 20mm Maxle
* Rear Tire: maxxis ardent
* Rear Rim: Stans Arch EX
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope pro 2 evo
* Weight 11.3kg (will clarify)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

I actually prefer this Stumpy's look than the new one. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Verbl Kint said:


>


Forgot to follow the guide on post #1...

* Frame Size: Small
* Fork: 160mm RockShox Pike RCT3 DPA
* Brakes: Shimano Zee with 180mm front and rear rotors
* Cranks: SRAM X1
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X1 1x11 setup
* Pedals: Xpedo Spry
* Stem: Raceface Atlas 35mm length 35mm clamping 
* Handlebar: Raceface Atlas 760mm length
* Seatpost: RockShox Reverb 125mm travel
* Saddle: WTB Volt Team
* Bottom Bracket: SRAM X1 
* Cassette:SRAM X1 
* Headset: Hope
* Grips: ODI Ruffian MX 
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Magic Mary Supergravity Trailstar (650b tubeless) 
* Front Rim: ZTR Flow EX 
* Front Hub: Hope Pro2 Evo
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf TLE Snakeskin (650b tubeless) 
* Rear Rim: ZTR Flow EX 
* Rear Hub: Hope Pro2 Evo
* Cyclometer: Cateye Stealth 50
* Weight: 31 lbs

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Verbl Kint said:


> I actually prefer this Stumpy's look than the new one.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks.... I'd still love a new one though in 650b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Had a few upgrades since last post. Shoulder surgery kept me off the bike for 4 months, good to have finally made it out last night.

* 2013 Sb66, Small
* RockShox Monarch Plus Debonair 
* Vengeance HLR Coil 
* SLX brakes
* Truvativ Descendant cranks
*E13 TRS+ Guide
* Zee rear derailleur
* Spank Spike Pedals
* Truvativ Holzfeller stem, 40mm length
* Kore Torsion bar, 50mm rise
* Reverb post
* Chromag Trailmaster Saddle
* 11-36 Cassette
* Renthal Slide On Grips
* Minion DHF, front and rear
* Hope Pro 2/EX 729 wheelset 
* Weight 34.4 lbs

Planning on relacing the wheels with some Spank Oozy Trail 295 rims, which will drop over a pound. Also waiting for the 26" Minion SS!










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

My 2016 Bronson 2, coming from a Bronson 1, Nomad 3, this thing is the best overall bike I've had a chance to ride. Love it.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

bikeboardorblade said:


> Had a few upgrades since last post. Shoulder surgery kept me off the bike for 4 months, good to have finally made it out last night.
> 
> * 2013 Sb66, Small
> * RockShox Monarch Plus Debonair
> ...


Looks like a corner canyon shot.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

bikeboardorblade said:


> Had a few upgrades since last post. Shoulder surgery kept me off the bike for 4 months, good to have finally made it out last night.
> 
> * 2013 Sb66, Small
> * RockShox Monarch Plus Debonair
> ...


26 Rules


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

@billj121, you got it! Have to keep the riding mellow until the shoulder strengthens. 

@pb123hou, as much as I'd like to get something new, I'm continually impressed by the sb66. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

bikeboardorblade said:


> @billj121, you got it! Have to keep the riding mellow until the shoulder strengthens.
> 
> @pb123hou, as much as I'd like to get something new, I'm continually impressed by the sb66.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I've got a '13 Specialized Enduro (26) and it does everything I need - I can't see how getting a bike that has a little bigger wheels will be any better. Don't fix it if it's not broke is my motto.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

pb123hou said:


> I've got a '13 Specialized Enduro (26) and it does everything I need - I can't see how getting a bike that has a little bigger wheels will be any better. Don't fix it if it's not broke is my motto.


I agree 100%. My 26" is awesome too and I'm keeping it as long as it still rolls.:thumbsup:


----------



## danzo (Aug 9, 2015)

*Chemical adrenal carbon raw 160mm*

My ADRENAL HAS JUST ARRIVED!

Dual air Rockshox Pike RCT3 160MM
Monarch Plus
Crossmax XL LTD PRO
Reverb
65.5 HA
2016 XT 1x11
Only weighs 12.3kg and rides like a dream.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

FRAME: Size large 2015 Norco Range 7.4 carbon 650B frame w/160mm travel
FORK	: X Fusion Sweep RL2 air spring 160mm 15mm
REAR SHOCK:	X Fusion 02 R with AV air sleeve

*WHEELS*
RIMS: Sun Inferno 27 650B trail / AM rim
TIRES: Maxxis High Roller II 650Bx2.30 DC Folding
FRONT HUB: Shimano Deore 15mm front hub w/center lock
REAR HUB: Shimano Deore 142x12mm rear hub/center lock

*DRIVETRAIN*
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Sram X-5 high direct mount
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Deore M610 Shadow Direct mount SGS w/clutch
CASSETTE: Shimano HG-50 11-36T 10sp
CRANKSET: Race Face Chester 2x10 36/22T
BOTTOM BRACKET: Race Face pressfit BB92

*COMPONENTS*
SEAT POST: KS E-Ten adjustable post w/remote 30.9
SADDLE: WTB Volt Sport saddle
HEADSET: FSA Orbit C-40-ACB (No.42/ACB internal )
STEM	: Norco 60mm
HANDLEBAR: Norco DB 800x25mm rise bar
GRIPS: Norco lock on
FRONT BRAKE: Shimano Deore M615 hydraulic disc w/180mm
REAR BRAKE: Shimano Deore M615 hydraulic disc w/180mm

Currently at 32 pounds 6 ounces in all stock form. I'm planning on doing a 1x conversion and some better pedals to shed some decent weight for not much money spent. I might get a second set of lighter tires for the mild trails I normally ride and save the heavier High Rollers for Northstart and Downieville to save some more weight as well. This is my first brand new bike since I was in middle school in the early 90's and my first venture into the more gravity fueled all mountain type riding. As I'm getting older I'm liking going up hills less and less.


----------



## royocram (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice bike i just ordered mine!!!! question for you this bike comes standard with double chainring up front if i want to run a 1x11 setup what mod did you do?


----------



## royocram (Feb 24, 2014)

LiquidSpin said:


> I'm in love.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Small / Black/Neon Green accents
> * Fork: 150mm Fox 34 FIT4
> ...


Nice bike i just ordered mine!!!! question for you this bike comes standard with double chainring up front if i want to run a 1x11 setup what mod did you do?


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

*kona honzo*

sorry....


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

kona honzo


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

royocram said:


> Nice bike i just ordered mine!!!! question for you this bike comes standard with double chainring up front if i want to run a 1x11 setup what mod did you do?


I'm keeping the 10 speed cassette in the back for now and just doing a different crankset for a 1x10 setup. Depending on how that feels I may or may not look into going 11 speed in the back.

I might also loose the dropper post to shed some more weight as well because I haven't used it on my rides yet and don't really see the need right now as I can get over the back of the seat just fine when its in a good pedaling position.


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here are mine

2013 Kona Cadabra and 2015 GT Force X-Sport


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

I had a sit on a Force X, I'd like to take one out for an actual test. I think they look good, they just have funky cable routing around the BB.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

bikeboardorblade said:


> I had a sit on a Force X, I'd like to take one out for an actual test. I think they look good, they just have funky cable routing around the BB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah you aren't kidding about that! I took it out today and it was probably my nicest riding bike I have ever owned. I was way more comfortable on my GT than I am on the Kona


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Best bike I've owned


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

socalrider77 said:


> Best bike I've owned


You ride a white square?

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

JIC he updates post ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

targnik said:


> View attachment 1031409
> 
> 
> JIC he updates post ^^
> ...


This is strange, pic shows up on my end. I'll try and fix it


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

How about now?


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

I see it just fine


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Could be Tapatalk wiggin out ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

How's the Minion SS? Waiting for the 26" version...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those yellows and pinks on the wheels and forks don't match the frame! 

Stunning bike though!

Sent from my Agora 4G Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Zaf said:


> Those yellows and pinks on the wheels and forks don't match the frame!
> 
> Stunning bike though!
> 
> Sent from my Agora 4G Pro using Tapatalk


It looks like they match to me. It's the pastelly pink and yellow that has me worried.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll CKNY them later, but the wheels and forks have more green in the mix.

Really I'm projection bike ENVE by nit picking a stunning rig, and who cares about colours... You don't need to see it while riding and how it feels is all that matters then.

Sent from my Agora 4G Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Little older of a bike here, gonna get a new Scott soon. Riding a 2007 specialized stumpjumper pro, rockshock pike fork, standard dt swiss rims that came on most specialized bikes at the time, Kenda nevagall 2.3 front, nevagalls 2.1 in the back, race face cranks, xo shifters and derailleur, fsa carbon bar, little narrow, gonna change it to a wider bar, juicy sevens hydraulic brakes. The rest is standard specialized components. Bought the frame from specialized, and built it up a few years ago.

Here's a the only picture I have of it, on a skinny contest.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

mikkosan said:


>


How do you like that tire combo?


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

* Frame Size & Color: Large GT Force LE
* Fork: Fox 34
* Brakes: Formula T1
* Cranks: Raceface Turbine
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: DMR Vault
* Stem: Deity Cavity
* Handlebar: Deity Dirty30
* Seatpost: Reverb
* Saddle: Deity Pinner
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-42T (e13 42t cog
* Headset: Cane Creek Angleset
* Grips: Odi Rogue
* Front Tire: Minion
* Front Rim: Easton Haven
* Front Hub/Skewer: Easton Haven
* Rear Tire: High Roller II
* Rear Rim:Easton Haven
* Rear Hub/Skewer Easton Haven


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Little older of a bike here, gonna get a new Scott soon. Riding a 2007 specialized stumpjumper pro, rockshock pike fork, standard dt swiss rims that came on most specialized bikes at the time, Kenda nevagall 2.3 front, nevagalls 2.1 in the back, race face cranks, xo shifters and derailleur, fsa carbon bar, little narrow, gonna change it to a wider bar, juicy sevens hydraulic brakes. The rest is standard specialized components. Bought the frame from specialized, and built it up a few years ago.
> 
> Here's a the only picture I have of it, on a skinny contest.
> View attachment 1032364


Cool


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

socalrider77 said:


> How do you like that tire combo?


It's been working well for me. The Trailboss is a really good rear tire. Good rolling speed and acceptable cornering grip. Suffers a bit from braking in loose conditions, but that's expected from a tread like that.

DHF on the front is always a classic and it would just be either a DHF or a HR2 on the front for me.


----------



## SchweinStad (Nov 19, 2013)

*Enduro S-Works 09*

This is my trail warrior as it is.









It will be soon revamped to up to date specs.

This is the list of desired items:

(Some already bought, others on the way)

*ENDURO S-WORKS 2016*

Frame: Specialized Enduro S-works 2009 w/ custom painted link

Rear shock: Fox float X ctd w/ offset mounting hardware and custom decals (custom tuned)

Fork: Fox 36 float RC2 150mm w/ custom decals (custom tuned)

Headset: Cane Creek Campi style integrated for Specialized

Handlebar: Enve SRS 740mm

Stem: Intro AMS OM45

Grips: Ergon GA2

Brakes: Hope M4

Brake Levers: Hope Tech 3 (braided hose)

Brake Rotors: Braking S3

Shifters: Sram X01

Rear Derailleur: Sram X01 type 2.1

Chain Guide: DMR 1x S3

Cranks: Sram X01 (custom decals)

Chainrings: Wolf Tooth 32t (oval)

Bottom Bracket: Uberbike GXP ceramic BB

Chain: Sram PC XX1

Cassette: Sram XG 1195

Pedals: Time Atac X Rock S

Front Rim: e13 TRS race

Rear rim: e13 TRS race

Hubs: Project 321 Mtb G2

Spokes: Sapim Force (triple butted)

Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller II

Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent

Saddle: Nukeproof Vector Sam Hill

Seatpost: Specialized Blacklite Command Post

Seatposts Clamp: Funn Frodon

Hope you guys enjoy it and I'll post new photos when it's finished :thumbsup:


----------



## ChasinTrail (Aug 21, 2007)

There's some great rigs here! Nice to see such a wide variety of setups to get it done. Here's mine.

* Frame: '15 Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon C (L)
* Fork: '16 Fox 36 Float 170mm
* Shock: '16 Fox DHX2 
* Brakes: SRAM Guide RSC
* Cranks: SRAM X1
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X1
* Pedals: Raceface Atlas flats or CB mallets
* Stem: Raceface 
* Handlebar: Raceface Respond
* Seat post: Rockshox Reverb
* Saddle: Chromag trail master II
* Headset: Cane creek 
* Grips: ODI
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller II
* Front Rim: WTB STi23
* Front Hub: SRAM MTH716
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller II 
* Rear Rim: WTB STi23
* Rear Hub: SRAM
* Weight: ?
* Light: Baja Designs Strykr


----------



## Kill_Switch (Dec 1, 2015)

*Returning to the sport, boy things have changed!*

Ok so I have a question for the forum here....but first let me set up the situation...
So I was a competitive mountain biker growing up in Salt Lake City back in the late 90s early 2000s and I rode like crazy. Back then there was really only 1 thing, cross country. I turned 30 this year, and realized I'm out of shape and have no hobbies, so this Father's Day I tuned up my 2000 Stumpjumper M2 and hit some local trails in New Orleans where I now live. (Riding is way different here btw). I instantly fell back in love and came across the opportunity to buy a 2015 Santa Cruz Superlight while vacationing in Florida (great deal, great upgrades, got it cheap and practically brand new). As I'm now all in and spending money on gear like crazy, watching redbull TV and subscribing to YouTube channels, I started to realize that as much as the sport has changed, SO HAVE I! I'm not into spandex and gnarly climbs anymore, I'm starting to fall in love with Enduro!! That's the short version of the set up now for the question...

Since I just dropped a stack of cash on a new bike, and have other adult responsibilities to spend my money on, how would I go about upgrading my Superlight to make it ride more Enduro/Trail and less XC? keep in mind, my knowledge of turn of the century components is vast. My knowledge of current tech is low. I was thinking slightly shorter stem and riser bar, but it's really just a guess!

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Giant VT1*

Old School All Mountain bike. Giant VT1 Upgraded fork, Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain 150mm travel, Manitou Swinger 4-way shock, full XT/XTR component set, XT dual control shifter/brake lever. WTB Speed Disc wheels with Specialized Captain tires, Size large (20.5") frame, with adjustable rear travel of 5" to 5.7" Shimano Deore Cranks, 50mm Husselelt stem, DNM Mountain Bike Bicycle Pro Suspension Seatpost Remote Lockout 30.9x330mm,


----------



## Sandski (Feb 24, 2012)

*Stumpy*

My SJ Expert 29"


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Couple of recent upgrades to my Mojo HD3

- Running the new Maxxis WT 2.5 Minion DHF on the front (on 741 rim)
- Replaced the dead CCDBInline with a CCDBAir
- put my old Speedplay Drillium flats on


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

digitalhippie13 said:


> Couple of recent upgrades to my Mojo HD3
> 
> - Running the new Maxxis WT 2.5 Minion DHF on the front (on 741 rim)
> - Replaced the dead CCDBInline with a CCDBAir
> ...


That's one heck of a bike.... weight?

Rode a friends a year or two back and was amazed by it, it was able to handle the kind of riding I do (not unusual for me to be doing 5ft drops on trails, usually anywhere from 3-6.5 ft drops) and it handled them quite well at that, climbing, cornering was a dream!


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

Kill_Switch said:


> I was thinking slightly shorter stem and riser bar, but it's really just a guess!


Yes, a shorter stem and wider riser bar would be a good start. A pic and description of your build would give a better idea of what else you can do to improve your ride.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Kill_Switch said:


> Ok so I have a question for the forum here....but first let me set up the situation...
> So I was a competitive mountain biker growing up in Salt Lake City back in the late 90s early 2000s and I rode like crazy. Back then there was really only 1 thing, cross country. I turned 30 this year, and realized I'm out of shape and have no hobbies, so this Father's Day I tuned up my 2000 Stumpjumper M2 and hit some local trails in New Orleans where I now live. (Riding is way different here btw). I instantly fell back in love and came across the opportunity to buy a 2015 Santa Cruz Superlight while vacationing in Florida (great deal, great upgrades, got it cheap and practically brand new). As I'm now all in and spending money on gear like crazy, watching redbull TV and subscribing to YouTube channels, I started to realize that as much as the sport has changed, SO HAVE I! I'm not into spandex and gnarly climbs anymore, I'm starting to fall in love with Enduro!! That's the short version of the set up now for the question...
> 
> Since I just dropped a stack of cash on a new bike, and have other adult responsibilities to spend my money on, how would I go about upgrading my Superlight to make it ride more Enduro/Trail and less XC? keep in mind, my knowledge of turn of the century components is vast. My knowledge of current tech is low. I was thinking slightly shorter stem and riser bar, but it's really just a guess!
> ...


your mule is XC, trail at best... 100/100 or 120 for Travel o_0

doesn't mean you can't ride the heck out of it and have fun

having never thrown a leg over the bike, I'll offer my opinion only... 'I' wouldn't be comfortable riding that All Mountain (aka Enduro)...

again, doesn't mean 'you' couldn't

bike can take 2.3 tires, but which ones?

Maxxis tyres run close to spec, maybe a High Roller II up front and an Ardent Race out back... (one of my combos)

or a DHF/DHR combo, thinking they'd bog down the bike too much...

Wider bars, shorter stem and new shoes...

for real Enduro-rific-ness, you'll need a dropper seatpost ;-)

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

traditiionalist said:


> That's one heck of a bike.... weight?
> 
> Rode a friends a year or two back and was amazed by it, it was able to handle the kind of riding I do (not unusual for me to be doing 5ft drops on trails, usually anywhere from 3-6.5 ft drops) and it handled them quite well at that, climbing, cornering was a dream!


yeah the HD3 is a super fun bike!

I've never weighed mine, but looking through the Ibis forum most HD3 builds of similar spec are ~27 pounds


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

The Kona is now for sale I am building a Covert
View attachment 1031116


----------



## zzExPLiiCiTzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Brand new medium yeti SB6c.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

zzExPLiiCiTzz said:


> Brand new medium yeti SB6c.


Did you and bike have a tiff?

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Holly ****, that's nice!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Holly ****


Seasonally appropriate for sure.


----------



## snowwcold55 (Jun 6, 2014)

Definitely on the right track with a shorter stem and wider bars, but you need to realize that a 100mm travel bike is not going to behave like a 160-70mm enduro machine. That being said, you can convert that thing to a more aggressive bike with a few mods. 

1x10 transmission: Does your bike have a clutch derailleur? Then you should be good to drop the front D. and grab a raceface narrow0wide chain ring (pick # of teeth off of your endurance right now) and slap that on there. With a shadow XT in the back and a 34t up front, I've never dropped a chain, so don't worry about that. 

Bump up your fork to maybe a 130-40?? (this is risky though, you don't want to blow out your headtube) 

Get fatter tires - No seriously, this is probably the best thing you can do - it makes your bike feel like it has way more suspension and improves the handling and control when things get a bit rowdier. I'd go up to a 2.35mm tire (not sure your frame can accommodate that, but get as close as you can) 

Go with flats instead of clip-ins  - this is honestly preference but I prefer flats 100% over clip-ins on the scary tech-y downhill stuff. I feel like I lose a little bit of pedal power but when it comes down to it, i'd rather go fast down and take my time up, so I go with flats. 

170+mm wide bars - A wide bar makes the bike behave a little better going down. A bit less tight control at low speed but... much better at high speed. 

40-70mm stem (preference, but helps going down IMO)

Other than that, I'd hold off until you have the cash to buy a full enduro sled - like a Bronson or Nomad if you want to stick with SC, or a Scott Genius LT, etc etc.

Just a question - is your superlight the 27.5 or the 29? That'll play a factor into all of this. I have a hard time riding really steep techy Dh stuff on a 29, but hey, that's just me. 

Just my $.02, Good luck!


----------



## snowwcold55 (Jun 6, 2014)

Kill_Switch said:


> Ok so I have a question for the forum here....but first let me set up the situation...
> So I was a competitive mountain biker growing up in Salt Lake City back in the late 90s early 2000s and I rode like crazy. Back then there was really only 1 thing, cross country. I turned 30 this year, and realized I'm out of shape and have no hobbies, so this Father's Day I tuned up my 2000 Stumpjumper M2 and hit some local trails in New Orleans where I now live. (Riding is way different here btw). I instantly fell back in love and came across the opportunity to buy a 2015 Santa Cruz Superlight while vacationing in Florida (great deal, great upgrades, got it cheap and practically brand new). As I'm now all in and spending money on gear like crazy, watching redbull TV and subscribing to YouTube channels, I started to realize that as much as the sport has changed, SO HAVE I! I'm not into spandex and gnarly climbs anymore, I'm starting to fall in love with Enduro!! That's the short version of the set up now for the question...
> 
> Since I just dropped a stack of cash on a new bike, and have other adult responsibilities to spend my money on, how would I go about upgrading my Superlight to make it ride more Enduro/Trail and less XC? keep in mind, my knowledge of turn of the century components is vast. My knowledge of current tech is low. I was thinking slightly shorter stem and riser bar, but it's really just a guess!
> ...


Forgot to tag your original question... My Bad.

Definitely on the right track with a shorter stem and wider bars, but you need to realize that a 100mm travel bike is not going to behave like a 160-70mm enduro machine. That being said, you can convert that thing to a more aggressive bike with a few mods.

1x10 transmission: Does your bike have a clutch derailleur? Then you should be good to drop the front D. and grab a raceface narrow0wide chain ring (pick # of teeth off of your endurance right now) and slap that on there. With a shadow XT in the back and a 34t up front, I've never dropped a chain, so don't worry about that.

Bump up your fork to maybe a 130-40?? (this is risky though, you don't want to blow out your headtube)

Get fatter tires - No seriously, this is probably the best thing you can do - it makes your bike feel like it has way more suspension and improves the handling and control when things get a bit rowdier. I'd go up to a 2.35mm tire (not sure your frame can accommodate that, but get as close as you can)

Go with flats instead of clip-ins - this is honestly preference but I prefer flats 100% over clip-ins on the scary tech-y downhill stuff. I feel like I lose a little bit of pedal power but when it comes down to it, i'd rather go fast down and take my time up, so I go with flats.

170+mm wide bars - A wide bar makes the bike behave a little better going down. A bit less tight control at low speed but... much better at high speed.

40-70mm stem (preference, but helps going down IMO)

Other than that, I'd hold off until you have the cash to buy a full enduro sled - like a Bronson or Nomad if you want to stick with SC, or a Scott Genius LT, etc etc.

Just a question - is your superlight the 27.5 or the 29? That'll play a factor into all of this. I have a hard time riding really steep techy Dh stuff on a 29, but hey, that's just me.

Just my $.02, Good luck!


----------



## zzExPLiiCiTzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## XxSeekLifexX (Jul 5, 2015)

So far loving the new ride and couldn't ask for much more!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Other ride


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kudos to you sir for driving a taco truck









If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

2015 Giant Trance 2 with 2016 Sl Slider 150mm dropper and 40mm raceface stem. Love this bike.









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Latest change, a local guy wanted to trade his Vivid air for my Debonair, so I thought why the heck not. I've only had 1 real ride on it, and holy cow it's good. Still getting it dialed, which I can see being a process, but I'm very pleased with it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

syrous44 said:


> 2015 Giant Trance 2 with 2016 Sl Slider 150mm dropper and 40mm raceface stem. Love this bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride man , I might be going to pick up the 2016 trance 2 , but man I like the color of the 2015 so much better. I'm hoping it will look better in person . Over all how do you like it , what is your height and what size did you go with? I'm hoping that the fox 32 isn't to flexy . They made the 2016 trance 3 in a black and blue scheme and man it looks nice .. Oh yeah killer bike


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

I had money down on a leftover 15 remedy 8 but didn't like the size and it wasninlynone they had , so got my money back and going with trance 2


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> Nice ride man , I might be going to pick up the 2016 trance 2 , but man I like the color of the 2015 so much better. I'm hoping it will look better in person . Over all how do you like it , what is your height and what size did you go with? I'm hoping that the fox 32 isn't to flexy . They made the 2016 trance 3 in a black and blue scheme and man it looks nice .. Oh yeah killer bike


I am 6 foot 1 and ride a large frame. I love this bike. The fox 32 hasn't given me any flex issues so far and I do ride some lite to mid enduro stuff. I was going to go with the 2016 trance 2 the colour is not that bad in person. However, I got a crazy deal on the 2015 with free dropper upgrade so went with the 2015 no brainer. As for the 2016 trance 3 it's not a bad bike but comes with deore component set no chain guide and lower speced rock shock fork and shock. No dropper. So if you do more aggressive riding it might be lacking for your needs.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

U


bikeboardorblade said:


> Latest change, a local guy wanted to trade his Vivid air for my Debonair, so I thought why the heck not. I've only had 1 real ride on it, and holy cow it's good. Still getting it dialed, which I can see being a process, but I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


And, it looks prettier than **** on you bike!


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

syrous44 said:


> I am 6 foot 1 and ride a large frame. I love this bike. The fox 32 hasn't given me any flex issues so far and I do ride some lite to mid enduro stuff. I was going to go with the 2016 trance 2 the colour is not that bad in person. However, I got a crazy deal on the 2015 with free dropper upgrade so went with the 2015 no brainer. As for the 2016 trance 3 it's not a bad bike but comes with deore component set no chain guide and lower speced rock shock fork and shock. No dropper. So if you do more aggressive riding it might be lacking for your needs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


 Yeah i'm definitely going to go with the trance 2 I think for those reasons that you mentioned do you have any experience with Giants customer service and warranty are they pretty good with warranty claims if one arises


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> Yeah i'm definitely going to go with the trance 2 I think for those reasons that you mentioned do you have any experience with Giants customer service and warranty are they pretty good with warranty claims if one arises


Not yet knock on wood. But my lbs owner told me giant has not let him down yet warranty wise. He told me if they give me any hassle to go through him. As for known issues a few people have went through a few maestro upper link pivot and actual chain stay arms. But giant shipped replacements without a problem. As long as you stay away from high drops or crazy technical fast downhills you will be fine.

Doing my review of a few different bike manufactures they all have known upper link pivot or rear arm breakages. You just have to realize this is more all mountain light to mid enduro more so then full enduro or downhill or freestyle park. If you are going to hack the hell out of the bike spending 500 to 600 more for the 2016 reign 2 is better bet designed for more hacking terrain.

With that said I love this bike it's nimble, fast and hold lines very well. Rear suspension and linkages is great. One of the best I have tested. Overall best money value around compared to similar norco and trek bikes. I even liked the handling more then a santa cruz branson which was at the top of my budget. You can't go wrong with this bike at all.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Awesome yeah I'm not really going to be going huge or any crazy dh , just some rooty and rocky section but I pick lines carefully , we'll try to haha . It's down to a couple bikes . My top two are trance 2 , and remedy 7 , may also consider the devinci Troy rs , but it's 300 more, and possibly salsa horstheif . I rode the trance both med and large . While both felt good I think I might opt for the lrg and throw a 40 mm stem , but then again the med might do it hahah . Man I and extremely bad at decision making.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> Awesome yeah I'm not really going to be going huge or any crazy dh , just some rooty and rocky section but I pick lines carefully , we'll try to haha . It's down to a couple bikes . My top two are trance 2 , and remedy 7 , may also consider the devinci Troy rs , but it's 300 more, and possibly salsa horstheif . I rode the trance both med and large . While both felt good I think I might opt for the lrg and throw a 40 mm stem , but then again the med might do it hahah . Man I and extremely bad at decision making.


It came down to the remedy and trance for me too. Ended up going with the trance in the end mainly for the fox shock and fork. Performed better for me then the rock shock set up on the trek. Also, for the same price here in Canada I could buy the Reign 2 with more travel and the Rock shock pike fork much better speced. But felt the reign was to much bike for trails in Ontario so saved the money. No regrets here so far.

My biggest advice is don't look at the brand or name just go with the bike in your budget that feels the best when you ride it. I got slack from some of my riding friends (more expensive bikes) for going with Giant till they test rode my bike and most said great handling bike and great buy.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

Tidobandito said:


> Awesome yeah I'm not really going to be going huge or any crazy dh , just some rooty and rocky section but I pick lines carefully , we'll try to haha . It's down to a couple bikes . My top two are trance 2 , and remedy 7 , may also consider the devinci Troy rs , but it's 300 more, and possibly salsa horstheif . I rode the trance both med and large . While both felt good I think I might opt for the lrg and throw a 40 mm stem , but then again the med might do it hahah . Man I and extremely bad at decision making.


I LOVE MY TROY!! I demo'd the Trance, Remedy, and some Santa Cruz and the Troy was sooooo much fun. Climbs like a goat and I took it to Windham Mountain where they had the UCI World Cup DH and the bike took everything I threw at it. Plus it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

polecats03 said:


> I LOVE MY TROY!! I demo'd the Trance, Remedy, and some Santa Cruz and the Troy was sooooo much fun. Climbs like a goat and I took it to Windham Mountain where they had the UCI World Cup DH and the bike took everything I threw at it. Plus it has a lifetime warranty.


All major bike brands have life time warranty for frames it's pretty much an industry standard.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

syrous44 said:


> All major bike brands have life time warranty for frames it's pretty much an industry standard.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Most definitely _not_ the case. In fact, I would call it an anomaly more than a standard.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

syrous44 said:


> All major bike brands have life time warranty for frames it's pretty much an industry standard.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


I wish.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, lifetime warranty doesn't mean much. Especially after you read the fine print.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yeah, lifetime warranty doesn't mean much. Especially after you read the fine print.


I saw a lengthy thread on this - I forget which board. A lot of shop mechanics and a shop owner contributed.

The general conclusion was that 'lifetime' generally tops out at five years, and if the warranty is honored, the coverage can vary from a replacement with a more modern frame of a similar type (best) to crash replacement pricing.

The few people that talked about an older bike being honored said it related to bikes that had recalls or issues known enough to have generated PR.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh I know lifetime is subjective. All I was saying is all companies have that gimmick. Doesn't mean a whole much when it comes to honoring it. It's always case by case at best. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

cmarshack said:


> View attachment 1035122


NICE!!

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

Mine


----------



## Iksobarg (Mar 26, 2012)

*2006 Specialized Enduro Elite*








Got it down to 15.5kg since I got it at 16kg. It's a beater and the RP2 seems a joke but it's keeping me happy. It needs an air fork really bad.


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

My enduro/allmountain bike. MDE Damper, it's ok enough


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Skorp said:


> My enduro/allmountain bike. MDE Damper, it's ok enough
> 
> View attachment 1035881
> 
> ...


Sick ride man looks damn good!! Were did u get that fender (if that's what it is) I want one for my rem9 That's on its way


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

The fender is home made. its a slightly modified compared to the original Marsh Guard to fit the cheap plastic folder i made it from

__
https://flic.kr/p/4


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

Skorp said:


> The fender is home made. its a slightly modified compared to the original Marsh Guard to fit the cheap plastic folder i made it from
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4


Oh cool , it looks good tough. I can't seem to find one to buy . How did you attach it ? Not to steal your style haha but could you possibly take a close picture of it


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Tidobandito said:


> Oh cool , it looks good tough. I can't seem to find one to buy . How did you attach it ? Not to steal your style haha but could you possibly take a close picture of it


T.H.E. Industries has fenders on sale for $15 right now if you just want to buy one. 
PROLINE FRONT FENDER - DH | VSIproducts


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

F8L said:


> T.H.E. Industries has fenders on sale for $15 right now if you just want to buy one.
> PROLINE FRONT FENDER - DH | VSIproducts


OMG, I actually have a couple of those from back in the day. I didn't know they still sold them.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> OMG, I actually have a couple of those from back in the day. I didn't know they still sold them.


I haven't received them yet but the fact they have been around a long time makes me think they will work well. Their other products are great for the price.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Tidobandito said:


> Oh cool , it looks good tough. I can't seem to find one to buy . How did you attach it ? Not to steal your style haha but could you possibly take a close picture of it


It's not my style, i have seen alot of people that do this. 
I just copied the pic from that link so that the fender fitted on a A4 paper, cut the fender out from plastic and used a belt hole puncher to make the holes. Then ziptied it to the fork legs and crown.

See the zipties here:
https://marshguard.com/2015/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/original2-512x512.jpg


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Cool words here

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

my40thz said:


> Cool words here
> 
> If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


is that a 32 fork? clean up those cable, move the brake levers inwards a little, get black grips and a better pic


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

obs08 said:


> is that a 32 fork? clean up those cable, move the brake levers inwards a little, get black grips and a better pic


Yes 32, no to black grips the bike is highlighted with pops of orange so I went with the theme. Cables are another project the levers needed to be adjusted. I just finished the install and snapped a pic.










If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## LegionX (Mar 4, 2015)

Frame: 2015 Cannondale Jekyll Carbon Team
* Frame Size & Color: XL Matte Black/Green 
* Fork: 2016/Carbon Supermax 2.0 160mm with new controls
* Brakes: SRAM Guide RSC
* Cranks: Cannondale Hollowgram Spider Ring 30t
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX1
* Pedals: Shimano XT Trail
* Stem: FSA Gravity
* Handlebar: Cannondale C1
* Seatpost: RockShox Reverb Stealth 150mm
* Saddle: WTB Silverado Team
* Bottom Bracket: BB30/Pressfit
* Cassette: SRAM 1180
* Headset: Cannondale Headshock Si
* Grips: swapping stock grips with Lizard Skins
* Front Tire: Mavic Charge 2.4" rear Mavic Quest XL 2.35"
* Front Rim: Mavic CrossMax XL Pro LTD
* Front Hub : Lefty 60//rear CrossMax XL 
* Weight 28.3 lbs with XT Trail pedals


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Soooo, it's a 2015


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

Devinci Spartan Carbon.


----------



## LegionX (Mar 4, 2015)

Shredman69 said:


> Soooo, it's a 2015


So could say so. My old bike got stolen and I didn't like the Green Frame from 2016 so I bought a 2016 got a 2015 frame from Cannondale and built it up.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

p0r0y said:


> Devinci Spartan Carbon.
> View attachment 1037562


This looks awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

obs08 said:


> is that a 32 fork? clean up those cable, move the brake levers inwards a little, get black grips and a better pic


Everyone's a [email protected]#%ing critic . . . :madman:


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

*My Ibis Mojo HD3*

Frame: Large with Cane Creek DB Inline
Fork: Pike RCT3, solo air - 160mm
Wheels: Enve Twenty7.5 AM
Tires: Maxxis High Roller II EXO 2.4
Brakes: XT
Rear Derailleur: XT
Shift Lever: XT
Cassette: XT 11 sp
Cranks: Race Face Turbine 32T Cinch
Handlebars: Race Face Next 35 - 760mm wide
Stem: Race Face Atlas 35 / 50mm
Seatpost: RockShox Reverb Stealth 150mm
Saddle: Ergon SM3


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

It's not 27.5/boost spacing/tapered HT/carbon fiber wonder bike etc. It's not new, and it sure isn't done yet but here is my soon to be trail shredder: I've got a Prophetic feeling that I'm going to love this little bastard. The bike's nice too...









I just got that in the mail today. It's a 2005 (10 yr old classic!) Cannondale Prophet. I've been drooling over those since they were still in production! I'd love to have the latest and greatest wonder bike but I plan on riding this for years. I scored that off of eBay. It's in museum quality condition. I plan on rebuilding the shock and getting new bearings. I got a (cheap) fork, head set and seat post coming. The rest will be from my hard tail XC bike. (07 C-dale Caffeine)

Oh and sorry for shitty flashed out cell phone pic. The cat says 'Hi' btw. Or was it "FEED ME!"? Never sure with him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice kitty!


----------



## Mrpykey (Jan 3, 2016)

*Banshee Rune 2016*

Banshee Rune 2016
* Frame Size & Color: XL/Stealth black 
* Fork: 2015 Fox 36 Talas 
* Brakes: Hope Tech e4
* Cranks: Hope single spider crankset with hope 32t narrow wide 
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT 
* Pedals: Hope F20 flats 
* Stem: Hope AM stem 
* Handlebar: Renthal fatbar carbon limited edition 
* Seatpost: RockShox Reverb Stealth 
* Saddle: Fabric Scoop Race Saddle 
* Bottom Bracket: Hope Tech 30mm Threaded 
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
* Headset: Hope 1/8" Hope 1/5"
* Grips: Chromag Basis Lock On 
* Front Tire: Maxxis minion DHF 
* Front Rim: Hope Tech Enduro 26 " 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro2 / Fox 20mm thru 
* Rear Tire: Maxxis minion DHR 
* Rear Rim: Hope Tech Enduro 26 " 
* Rear Hub/Skewer Hope Pro2 / Banshee 12mm thru 
* Weight 31 lbs


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

here is my baby 







This is Antidote CarbonJack 2016.

Current details of my build you can see in my bikecheck:
Antidote CarbonJack 2016 - luke_'s Bike Check - Vital MTB


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Both bikes look great! Is that rune a 27.5 with 26" wheels?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks great, how's it ride?


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow! What a view. Trail must be epic... This is Josh, by the way...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Looks great, how's it ride?


I don't have a ton of time to give a full legitimate review, but after about 50 miles and comparing it to a Nomad 3, Capra and Bronson 2 I've owned this year id say DH on the Evil outdoes them all. Very fast bike, eats up techy sections. Really fun.

Jury is still out on climbing capability, but it isn't bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

bikeboardorblade said:


> Wow! What a view. Trail must be epic... This is Josh, by the way...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Haha Josh that trail was bad news.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LCBooger said:


> I don't have a ton of time to give a full legitimate review, but after about 50 miles and comparing it to a Nomad 3, Capra and Bronson 2 I've owned this year id say DH on the Evil outdoes them all. Very fast bike, eats up techy sections. Really fun.
> 
> Jury is still out on climbing capability, but it isn't bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool man. A buddy of mine is building up a black one.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

2016 Pivot Mach 6 Carbon w 155mm DWLINK suspension
Fox 36 160mm fork
Fox Float X Evol rear shock
RaceFace Next carbon bars, 760mm
Specialized Enduro XL grips
RaceFace Atlas stem 50mm
RaceFace NextSL carbon crankset
AbsoluteBlack 30T oval chainring
Shimano XT pedals
Shimano XT brakes
Shimano XT shifter
Shimano XTR rear derailleur
Shimano XT 11 speed rear cassette
Light Bicycle carbon rims
Industry Nine Torch hubs with boost rear
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.3" front tire
Maxxis HR II 2.3" rear tire
Specialized Henge seat
KS LEV Integra dropper post

Total weight 28 pounds


----------



## skinnybex (Aug 5, 2015)

Frame: SB6c 2016 Large Green frame
Shock: Fox float X factory
Fork: RS Lyrik 160 solo 110 boost
Headset: Chris King inset 2 Black
Crankset: RF Atlas Cinch 165mm Green/ 30t Cinch ring Green
Bottom Bracket: RF BB92
Rear Der: Shimano XTR 1x11
Shifter: Shimano XTR 1x11
Cassette: Shimano XTR 1x11 11-40t
Chain: Shimano XTR 1x11
Wheels: 2016 Stans Flow Boost 148 w Neo Hubs
F tire: Maxxis minion DHF
R tire: Maxxis minion DHR
Brake set: Shimano Saint F&R 180mm IT rotors F&R
Handlebar: Enve Minnaar 808mm
Stem: Deity Cavity 35 Green
Grips: Ergon Enduro Green
Pedals: Deity T-Mac Green
Dropper: Reverb 125mm
Saddle: SDG Ti


----------



## Mrpykey (Jan 3, 2016)

Shredman69 said:


> Both bikes look great! Is that rune a 27.5 with 26" wheels?


Yeah it's on 26" wheels but I can run it on 27.5" with different drop outs and forks. Just going to stick with 26" for now, always ridden 26" and the bike feels great so not changing it just yet.


----------



## Quasi242 (Feb 6, 2004)

* Frame Size & Color: 2015 Medium Pivot Firebird (crash replacement frame)
* Fork: 2011 RockShox Lyric RC2DH Coil 170 mm
* Brakes: Shimano M785 w/ 180 rotors
* Cranks: Shimano LX Hollowtech II 3x converted to 2x with BBG bash ring
* Front Derailleur: Shimano STX
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
* Pedals: Hope F20
* Stem: Thompson X4 50 mm
* Handlebar: Spank Spike Race 800 (cut to 777)
* Seatpost: RockShox Reverb
* Saddle: Carry over Titus (not sure of make)
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano LX
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: FSA The Pig 1.5
* Grips: Lizardskins Northshore
* Front Tire: Specialized 2.4 Purgatory Grid (tubless with Stan's)
* Front Rim: Stan's Flow 26"
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo / 20 mm through axle
* Rear Tire: Kenda 2.35 Nevegal J. Tomac dual compound (tubeless with Stan's)
* Rear Rim: Stan's Flow EX 26"
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo
* Weight: 35 lbs +/-


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Mrpykey said:


> Yeah it's on 26" wheels but I can run it on 27.5" with different drop outs and forks. Just going to stick with 26" for now, always ridden 26" and the bike feels great so not changing it just yet.


I'm with u man. I'm still on 26" and I don't ever plan on changing.:thumbsup:


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Quasi242 said:


> My 2015 Pivot Firebird (frame) running a 2011 Lyric Coil Shock and 26" Hope/Stan's Wheels. 35 lbs.


Wow, how come it's so heavy?


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

He doesn't have a single light part on that bike to my eye (Rims maybe). Coil fork weighs abit, and i guess the tyres weigh alot too. 2x drivetrain is also added weight compared to modern bikes.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's my new ripper. Replacing the Norco Sight.

*Intense Tracer Palmer Edition* 















*Frame:*Large 2016 Intense Tracer 275c Palmer Edition 140 -160 mm travel, full carbon
*Fork:* FOX FACTORY 36 FLOAT, 3 Pos Lever w/ Open Mode Adj, 27.5" 15QR Thru Axle, 160 mm Travel
*Shock:* FOX FACTORY FLOAT X, 3 Pos Lever w/ Open Mode Adj, LV EVOL, 200 x 57 mm
*Wheels:* DT Swss E1501
*Hubs:* 28 Hole DT Swiss 240 15 mm Front Hub; 142 x 12 Rear Hub w/ XD Driver, 6 Bolt
*Rims:* DT Swiss E 1501 Spline One 27.5", Tubeless Ready
*Spokes:* DT Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0
*Tires:* Maxxis High Roller II, 27.5 x 2.3", EXO TR
*Shifters:* SRAM X1, 11-speed
*Rear Derailleur:* SRAM X01, 11-speed
*Crank:* E13 TRSr Carbon
*Cassette:* SRAM XG-1180 10-42, 11-speed
*Chain:* SRAM X1, 11-speed
*Saddle:* Fabric Scoop Radius Pro
*Seatpost:* RockShox Reverb Stealth, 31.6 mm x 420 mm, zero offset, 125 mm of travel
*Handlebar:* RENTHAL FatBar Carbon 20 mm - 760 mm
*Stem:* Renthal Duo Stem 50 mm
*Headset:* Cane Creek, 40, alloy cartridge, 25 mm of spacers
*Brakeset:* Magura MT8 Disc Brake, 180 mm rotor front and rear
*Grips:* Intense Dual Density Lock-On

*Weight* 27.08lbs without pedals and still on tubes


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Frame: OnOne Parkwood Large
Shock: N/A
Fork: Magura TS6 120mm
Headset: FSA
Crankset: Shimano Saint 170mm/32t blackspire nw ring
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint 
Rear Der: Shimano XT 10spd oneup Rad cage
Shifter: Shimano XT
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36t 42t oneup expander
Chain: Shimano XT
Wheels: Pacenti dl31 rims on superstar hubs
F tire: Schwalbe HansDampf 29x2.35
R tire: Schwalbe HansDampf 29x2.35
Brake set: Shimano XT F&R 180mm
Handlebar: nukeproof Warhead 800mm
Stem: Funn Funnduro
Grips: Odi 
Pedals: DMR V12
Dropper: KS Supernatural
Saddle: Specialized Phenom




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quasi242 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, how come it's so heavy?


My guess is dropper post, aluminum handle bar and cranks, 2X setup with bash ring, and heavy casing tires. The coil fork doesn't help either. A 1X conversion and updating to a current model Fox 34 or RS Pike would easily drop 3 lbs from the bike. One way or another, I love the way the bike rides and that is what matters most.


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: 2015 Specialized Enduro Comp 29er 
* Fork: Pike 160mm
* Brakes: Hope Tech 3 E4 with 203 floating rotor front 183 floating rotor back
* Cranks:Hope direct mount 175mm arms 
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Derailleur: Sram XO1 Horizon 
* Pedals: Straitline defecto flats
* Stem: Hope am/fr 50mm
* Handlebar: Enve Risers 
* Seatpost: Blacklite Command Post
* Saddle: Henge 
* Bottom Bracket: Hope threaded 
* Cassette: Sram XG 1195 X Dome
* Headset: Fsa
* Grips: ODI Rogue
* Front Tire: Specialized Butcher 2.3
* Front Rim: Industry Nine Grade
* Front Hub/Skewer: Torch/maxle 
* Rear Tire:Specialized Slaughter 2.3
* Rear Rim:Industry Nine Grade 
* Rear Hub/Skewer Torch/maxle 
* Weight 30#


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just a up to date shot of my old Rune:thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jason Meadows said:


> * Frame Size & Color: 2015 Specialized Enduro Comp 29er
> * Fork: Pike 160mm
> * Brakes: Hope Tech 3 E4 with 203 floating rotor front 183 floating rotor back
> * Cranks:Hope direct mount 175mm arms
> ...


I can't see the pic...


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

*My sick enduro*

Here is my sick enduro


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

This is an older picture without my new industry nine grade wheels. I will be uploading some new pictures as soon as I can. The rear shock is a fox evolution ctd but I plan on getting a fox X2 soon.


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm just learning how to do the simple things on here so you all will have to bearn with me.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

You're going to have a lot of fun finding an X2 in Specialized lengths and mounting format.

Sent from my Agora 4G Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah Zaf, I've heard that it can be a bit of work figuring out what measurements you need, I'll let the pros at my LBS figure it out for me. What other shocks are comparable that will fit and I won't have major issues with? Thanks.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Specialized uses proprietary spacing and doesn't use the standard reducing hardware or mount for the shaft end of the shock. Requires a custom mount that bolts into the yolk. 

Off the top of my head, Monarch Plus and Öhlins shocks come in the required 216x57 stroke with the specialized mount,evrything else is a custom job with internal spacing of a 216x63 form shock with a full rebuild to have the shaft with the specialized mount ($$$$$$).

Not seen the X2 advertised in that mounting. It's one of the downsides of playing the specialized game. Feel your pain though. 

Sent from my Agora 4G Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

Alright, thank you sir. You have been a huge help and I appreciate it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Quasi242 said:


> One way or another, I love the way the bike rides and that is what matters most.


That's what matters. It looks like a nice place to ride.


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jason Meadows said:


> Yeah Zaf, I've heard that it can be a bit of work figuring out what measurements you need, I'll let the pros at my LBS figure it out for me. What other shocks are comparable that will fit and I won't have major issues with? Thanks.


http://www.mojo-store.co.uk/2016-float-x2-f-s-215-x-57-enduro-strut-mount-c2x18787799


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

tp806 said:


> http://www.mojo-store.co.uk/2016-float-x2-f-s-215-x-57-enduro-strut-mount-c2x18787799


Nice find! 
Holy **** that price tag though!

Sent from my Agora 4G Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tp806 (Nov 13, 2008)

Zaf said:


> Off the top of my head, Monarch Plus and Öhlins shocks come in the required 216x57 stroke with the special
> Not seen the X2 advertised in that mounting. It's one of the downsides of playing the specialized game. Feel your pain though.


http://www.mojo-store.co.uk/2016-float-x2-f-s-215-x-57-enduro-strut-mount-c2x18787799


----------



## LegionX (Mar 4, 2015)

LegionX said:


> View attachment 1037559
> 
> Frame: 2015 Cannondale Jekyll Carbon Team
> * Frame Size & Color: XL Matte Black/Green
> ...










Updated post with specs


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Frame-2015 Knolly Warden Large Blue
Shock- CCDB Inline
Fork-Manitou Mattoc Expert 150mm
Wheels- Pacenti DL31
Tires-Continental Trail Kings F 2.4 R 2.25
Brakes-Hope Tech 3 E4
Cranks-Race Face Next SL
Chainring-Race Face 32T
Cassette-Praxis Works 11-40
Rear Derailleur-Sram X0
Chain-KMC X10 SL DLC
Bars-Chromag Fubars OSX
Stem-Funn "Funnduro" 60mm
Seatpost-Race Face Next SL
Pedals-Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate
Saddle-66Sick "Espacio Libre"
Cables-Jagwire
Grips-ODI Ruffian MX
Shifter-Sram XX 10 Speed
Headset-Chris King, Mango
Hubs- I9
Weight-30lbs

Click on photo for full resolution.

untitled-12 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr

untitled-2 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

^^^ very nice!


----------



## LegionX (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet Knolly!!


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Loving the colour combo on the knolly 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

JCWages said:


> ^^^ very nice!





LegionX said:


> Sweet Knolly!!





syrous44 said:


> Loving the colour combo on the knolly
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Thanks very much guys. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you tp806, I appreciate it


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Owned her a year, still love her.









Frame-Knolly Warden Med Green
Shock- CCDB air w/ CS
Fork-Pike RCT3 160mm
Wheels- Industry Nine Enduro (torch hubs)
Tires-Maxxis High Roller II
Brakes-Shimano XTR
Cranks-Race Face Atlas
Chainring-Race Face 32T
Cassette-Simano with OneUp 42T and 16T
Rear Derailleur-Zee with oneup RADr cage
Bars-Race Face sixc
Stem-Thomson X4 50mm
Seatpost-Reverb stealth
Pedals-Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate
Saddle-WTB Rocket V race
Cables-Jagwire blue, Goodridge braided brake lines blue (NOT WORTH IT)
Grips-lizard skins moab
Shifter-XTR 10 Speed
Headset-Cane Creek


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

2015 STANCE 27.5 2 
SIZE- L
FORK- RockShox 30 Gold Solo Air w/lockout, 120mm travel
SHOCK- RockShox Monarch R, 120mm travel
HANDLEBAR- Giant Connect Trail, 25mm rise, 31.8mm
STEM- Promax X4 Riser Stem 100mm 35 degree
SEATPOST- Giant Sport, 30.9mm
SADDLE- WTB Speed
PEDALS- WELLGO MG-1 
SHIFTER- Shimano Alivio 
REAR DERAILLEUR- Shimano Alivio Shadow 
BRAKES- Shimano M355, Hydraulic disc, [F] 180mm [R] 160mm 
BRAKE LEVERS- Shimano M355 
CASSETTE- Shimano HG400 12x36 9 speed
CHAIN- KMC X9 
CRANKSET- FSA Comet, SRAM 30T
BOTTOM BRACKET- FSA, Press fit 
WHEELS- Giant Alloy, Double wall 
HUBS- Giant Tracker Sport Disc, 32h 
SPOKES- Stainless Steel, 14g 
TIRES- Maxxis Ardent, 27.5x2.25, Wire bead
WEIGHT- 30 lbs

I love this thing. Big improvement from riding a 38 lb 29er the last 4 years. Stem was swapped due to disc issues and seat cause I'm getting old. 3X to 1X mod w/new 12/36 as the old bike prepped me for not needing 3X on this one.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

kevinboyer said:


> Click on photo for full resolution.
> 
> untitled-12 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr
> 
> untitled-2 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr


SICK!

NO DROPPER POST? Ban him from the AM forum.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

moefosho said:


> SICK!
> 
> NO DROPPER POST? Ban him from the AM forum.


I was wondering when someone would bring that up moefosho. I'm waiting on 9point8 to get their Falline dropper back in stock so I can complete the build properly.


----------



## Rachid (Feb 6, 2007)

* Frame Size & Color: Carbon Devinci Spartan (L), Black and White
* Fork: Manitou Mattoc Pro
* Brakes: Shimano Saint M820
* Cranks: Race Face Next SL
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X01
* Pedals: Race Face Atlas
* Stem: Race Face Turbine 35mm
* Handlebar: Race Face SixC 35mm
* Seatpost: Specialized Commandpost Blackline
* Saddle: Specialized 
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face Cinch
* Cassette: XTR
* Headset: FSA Integrated
* Grips: Shimano Atherton
* Front Tire: Magic Mary
* Front Rim: Nobl Carbon
* Front Hub: Chris King
* Rear Tire: Magic Mary
* Rear Rim: Nobl Carbon
* Rear Hub: Chris King
* Weight: 30.09


----------



## Quasi242 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's what matters. It looks like a nice place to ride.


Thanks. Tucson and Arizona in general offer some great riding options.

For as much as I love the way that my bike rides, I have been tempted to try the whole 27.5 trend ever since my frame was updated to the 2015 27.5 model. Anyway, I finally took the plunge and swapped the 26" 170 mm coil Lyrik for a 27.5" 160 mm RCT3 Pike. I also picked up a Vittoria Daemion 27.5 wheel set outfitted with Vittoria Goma tires (2.4 front and 2.25 rear). Pre swap weight was 34.0# (35# estimate from prior post was before a recent handlebar and pedal swap). Post swap weight was 31.7#. I have not ridden a bike that light in years! I haven't had a chance to take it out yet but can't wait to give it a try.

I will need to get a good trail shot but in the mean time, here is a garage picture. I have to admit that I much prefer the black fork look to the all white motif that I had before.


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

Frame: Xprezo Magic Carpet
Fork: X Fusion Metric
Brakes: SRAM Guide 
Cranks: Rotor Rex 3.3
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifter: Shimano XTR
Pedals: iSSi
Stem: Easton Haven
Handlebar: Easton Haven
Seatpost: 9Point8 Fall Line
Saddle: WTB Silverado 
Bottom Bracket: Enduro Torqtite
Cassette: SRAM X1
Headset: Cane Creek
Grips: Easton
Tires: Vittoria Morsa/Barzo
Rims: WTB KOM
Hubs: Industry 9
Weight: 29lbs


----------



## louiebob (Aug 8, 2013)

Coolest bike yet. I envy you bro! 


Duncan1104 said:


> Frame: Xprezo Magic Carpet
> Fork: X Fusion Metric
> Brakes: SRAM Guide
> Cranks: Rotor Rex 3.3
> ...


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

louiebob said:


> Coolest bike yet. I envy you bro!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's an awesome bike. It rides like nothing else I have tried... and that's quite a few bikes after working at a bike shop for the past 4 years.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's my latest

2016 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 6fattie

Upgrades:

Roval Traverse 38 sl carbon wheels

Top cap chain tool

Emt multi tool under shock mount









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Golden2016 said:


> Mountain Biking


Survey says, "put it in your bungholio".


----------



## aquadgio1200 (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is my virgin setup


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is my MDE in its winter shoes, it actually has offsetbushings, making the bb lower and the HA angle to 64*. Handles like a plough.


----------



## johnnyt_1976 (Feb 7, 2009)

Skorp said:


> Here is my MDE in its winter shoes, it actually has offsetbushings, making the bb lower and the HA angle to 64*. Handles like a plough.


Gorgeous MDE. What size frame is that?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

For anyone interested, I owned a Nomad 3, Capra, Bronson 2 and now an Insurgent this past year.

Below are my thoughts.

https://mtbenthusiastsofutah.wordpr...nomad-3-yt-capra-sc-bronson-2-evil-insurgent/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^and i thought i buy a lot of bikes.


----------



## w8kbrder (Apr 9, 2014)

2014 Knolly Chilcotin...


----------



## cgdibble (Jul 11, 2015)

*Some upgrades to my Tracer*

I got an Intense Tracer 275C Foundation in July, and have made a couple improvements to the build that have significantly improved the ride.

New shock: Fox Float X2
Brakes: The new xt m8000 brakes + ice tech rotors.

I am so stoked on the improvements, they make a huge difference. It is jaw dropping to feel the xfusion that came on the bike compared to the X2.

Next will be a 1x11 drivetrain then a dropper.

(I had not installed the rear brake yet, so this is not exactly up to date, but you get the idea)


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Evil Insurgent*

My new ride just finished it few weeks ago and this bike rocks light and super stiff.

Evil Insurgent BLACK / M
ROCKSHOX PIKE RCT3SOLO AIR 160mm
ROCKSHOX REVERB SEATPOST
TIOGA SPIDER TI

FSA HEADSET
RENTHAL APEX STEM TI BOLTS 
RENTHAL FATBAR LITE 740mm 40mm RISE 
ESI GRIPS 
HOPE RACE EVO M4 STEALTH / LEVERS
ASHIMA FLO-TOR ROTORS 203/180mm

RACEFACE NEXT SL 170mm 30T CHAINRING / CRANK SKIN WRAPPED 
RWC BOTTOM BRACKET CERAMIC 
LOOK S'TRAC CARBON

XX1 SHIFTER
XX1 CHAIN 
XX1 DERAILLEUR
XX1 CASSETE 10/42

WHEELS LIGHT BICYCLE 38mm / 32H
DTSWISS 350 HUBS / STAR RATCHET SL54 TEETH CERAMIC BEARING 
DTSWISS SUPERCOMP SPOKES 3X FRONT 4X REAR 
DTSWISS ALLOY NIPPELS
SCHAWALBE NOBBY NIC 2.35 / 60ml STANS NOTUBES

26.6 lbs


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

pvflyer said:


> My new ride just finished few weeks ago and this bike rocks. light and super stiff couldn't be happier.
> 
> Evil Insurgent BLACK / M
> ROCKSHOX PIKE RCT3SOLO AIR 160mm
> ...


Why 170 cranks and 740 bars? Just curious, not hating

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

FastBanana said:


> Why 170 cranks and 740 bars? Just curious, not hating
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


 Got a great deal on the cranks so I pulled the trigger + Evil recommends 170mm ( I like 175mm) due to the low BB the handlebar is just a personal preference.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Just started.


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

2015 Devinci Troy XP

I LOVE THIS BEAST!!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

2014 Evil Uprising

* Frame Size & Color: M/L 
* Fork: 150mm RS Revelation RCT3
* Brakes: Shimano Zee, 203f, 160r
* Cranks: Funn Ridge with 32t AbsoluteBlack Oval Ring
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Zee FR with Zee Shifter
* Pedals: Xpedo Spry
* Stem: 50mm Fireeye
* Handlebar: 800mm Kore OCD flat bar
* Seatpost: Reverb 125mm
* Saddle: Charge Spoon
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
* Cassette: Shimano XT 11-34 10spees
* Chain: SRAM PC-1051
* Headset: Evil
* Grips: Raceface Strafe
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Hans Dampf EVO 26x2.35
* Front Rim: Sun Ringle Charger Pro
* Front Hub/Skewer: RS Maxle
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic EVO 26x2.35
* Rear Rim: Sun Ringle Charger Pro
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Evil 142x12

* Weight 28.41 lbs with pedals.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Really happy with how I have this setup now, bike is working so well with everything I point it at.

2016 Remedy 9 Size 21inch - 29er

Fork: Fox 34 Fit4 150mm 1 token
Shock: Fox EVOL RE-Active with slight Air volume reduction
Brakes: XT 
Cranks: X1 - 175mm
Rear Derailleur: X1
Pedals: XT Clip
Stem: Bonttager 60mm, 0 rise.
Handlebar: Deity Mohawk Carbon 780mm wide
Seatpost: Reverb 125mm
Saddle: Bontrager RL
Bottom Bracket: Sram
Cassette: Sram HG 10-42
Chain: SRAM X1
Grips: Lizard skin dual lock
Front Tire: Bontrager XR4 29x2.3
Front Rim: Light Bicycle 30mm Internal dia AM Carbon
Rear Tire: Bontrager SE3 29x2.3
Rear Rim: Light Bicycle 30mm Internal dia AM Carbon
Weight: 13.1kg


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

LCBooger said:


> For anyone interested, I owned a Nomad 3, Capra, Bronson 2 and now an Insurgent this past year.
> 
> Below are my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Awesome review! Here in the East Coast's mid-Atlantic region, the Capra sounds like it might be a perfect fit. I'm genuinely concerned about the lack of local tech support, though. Did you ever have to deal directly with YT for any issues?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

paleh0rse said:


> Awesome review! Here in the East Coast's mid-Atlantic region, the Capra sounds like it might be a perfect fit. I'm genuinely concerned about the lack of local tech support, though. Did you ever have to deal directly with YT for any issues?


Thanks a lot.

I never had tech issues, but when ordering they were extremely responsive and would answer phone calls almost immediately. I'd assume the same service on the back end.

I met the US owners in Whistler and they were stand up guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidobandito (Nov 23, 2015)

My stock 16 remedy 8 29er with some cheap 45 platforms vp vice pedals (I actually love them) I haven't found anything I want to swap out , other than the new rs stealth reverb I need to install


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

*Whyte T-130c*

Just got this. Trail bike but like All Mountain Light with the geometry. My Remedy was getting old and so am I thought this might fit the bill. I'll let you know.








Whyte T-130c RC
Sram everything
Pike
Monarch RT3 Debonair
X-0, X-1
Roam 40 Wheels
Reverb

Haven't been able weigh it yet.
Need to get some Helo tape on it.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

Tikiguy said:


> Just got this. Trail bike but like All Mountain Light with the geometry. My Remedy was getting old and so am I thought this might fit the bill. I'll let you know.
> View attachment 1052618
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man, havent heard much about them yet


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

obs08 said:


> looks good man, havent heard much about them yet


Whyte's been around forever, but they're finally making the move into the US this year.


----------



## KeithD42 (Mar 5, 2016)

*2003 Giant Warp DS3*

* Frame Size & Color: small (16.5) red
* Fork: Manitou Match Comp 130mm
* Brakes:Nashbar Mechanical
* Cranks: Nashbar MT2
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Pedals: Shimano DX m646
* Stem: Truvative T20 (100 mm)
* Handlebar: Azonic Agile
* Seatpost:
* Saddle: SDG bel-air
* Bottom Bracket: Race Face (Isis 113mm)
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset:
* Grips: WBT dual compound
* Front Tire: WBT Velociraptor 2.1
* Front Rim: Vuelta limited edition disk ready
* Front Hub/Skewer: 9 mm QR
* Rear Tire: WBT velociraptor 2.1
* Rear Rim: Vuelta limited edition disk ready 
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight: 28-30 lbs


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ That thing is in impeccable condition for a 13 year old bike!!! I'd be afraid to ride it at this point!


----------



## KeithD42 (Mar 5, 2016)

007 said:


> ^^^ That thing is in impeccable condition for a 13 year old bike!!! I'd be afraid to ride it at this point!


I might be afraid to ride it if I hadn't replaced everything but the frame. As I replaced each part I carefully checked out the frame for any stress marks or cracks. Every other component is a year or less old. It's like a brand new bike. Funny enough, every where I ride it people ask about it and are surprised that I bought it new in 03. The 2003 Warp frame was the strongest they built. It has been ridiculed for being heavy but last.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Finally got the flip chips flipped around to the high setting.










Cannot wait for my Stage to arrive!


----------



## DocGold (Nov 2, 2007)

Spectral CF 9.0 2016 Custom.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^ Hot damn! That's a nice looking ride!


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Its new to me at least! 2005 Cannondale Prophet. Bought the frame from eBay around christmas time and I just got to ride it once before the spring rain set in here in Pennsylvania.

A lot of the parts came from my Cannondale Caffeine hard tail XC bike. XT770 series 9 speed drivetrain, the stem, bars, wheels, cranks, and the Slx 675 brakes all came from that bike. That dictated a 9mm drop out fork since I couldn't afford to buy both a fork and wheels. I ended up with the cheapest fork I could stand and that is a left over 2012 Marzocchi 44 RLO. It works fine but suffers from fork dive under braking and a lack of compression adjustment. More fiddling with air pressure etc needed.

I also had to replace the 10 year old Manitou Radium since rebuild kits for it don't seem to exist anymore. (Manitou gave me the part # and wished me luck! ) I went with a Manitou Mcleod and so far, after precisely one ride, it feels great! :thumbsup:

I would like to replace: The heavy ass man eating BMX pedals, get a wider bar and in the future I'd like to score a Pike 150mm and a new wheel set in 15mm/135 qr rear.

Otherwise its not at all light by today's standards. I'd be surprised if its less than 33/34 pounds as is with the boat anchor fork and heavy pedals.

I've wanted one of these since they were first released and after 10 years I finally got one! My first full suspension bike too after years of riding an XC hard tail. I wish the rain would go away so I can ride it, but it's looking like wet days for the next week or more. :madman:

The sun only came out a little bit for the third picture with some actual green in it. That trail will be lush and green in a couple of months. Trail God approved!


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Energetik said:


> View attachment 1056899
> View attachment 1056900
> View attachment 1056901
> View attachment 1056902
> ...


Enjoy, iam glad you got the bike of your dreams. Nice looking rig for a 2006.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulClift (Feb 20, 2013)

Powder coated my Patriot.


----------



## Skottsparc (May 26, 2011)

Sprayed my Zesty


----------



## evan.fiorentino (Feb 23, 2016)

Just got her


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Latest rendition of my 134 ^^









Other than stock:

Hans Dampf Trail Star Evo Snakeskin 2.35, front tyre

Funn Bars 780mm

Mud catcher mud guard

Avid Trail 9 brakes

180mm Shimano rear rotor

Reverb dropper 125mm

Woho 35mm Ghost/Skull grips

Scudgood synthetic flat pedals

30t Blackspire Snaggletooth chainring

11-40, 11 speed XT M8000 cassette

XT M8000 rear der and shifter

Nukeproof Generator AM rear rim

Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.25 rear tyre

XT drivetrain was intended for my TB29 (green bike) but ended up on here...

My red RF 30t NW wouldn't play nice with 11 speed chain - in stepped Mr. Green.

PS - the drivetrain and Ardent are brand new =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## medinar83 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Got her a little dirty*

Loving this thing


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

2014 Giant Trance 3

Notable upgrades:

Xfusion sweep rl2 160mm fork

Monarch plus rc3 debonair

Slx brakes and rotors 203mm/180mm

Slx drivetrain with deore shifters/rear der.

760mm bars with 60mm stem

Schwalbe hans dampf/nobby nic pacestar


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Built my Force back up to be more trail friendly but still handles AM & light DH just fine! Added Roval Traverse Fattie SL carbon wheels, 30mm internal width, 1530g weight and DT internals make a super awesome wheelset! XTR brakes with the new XTR crankset, OneUp 32t oval chainring matches to XT 1x11. I went from the new 36 160 to the new 34 150 and like the bike for most situations with 150mm up front, super fun and believe me, the new 34 is one kick ass fork! Lightest GT Force I have seen, weight taken with pedals and bottle cage ready to ride!


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

My Bronson,taken 4 weekes ago.Queen Charlotte track New Zealand.


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Phil.W. said:


> My Bronson,taken 4 weekes ago.Queen Charlotte track New Zealand.


One day I will ride in NZ. Looks incredible.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Evil Insurgent*

Frame M 
ROCKSHOX PIKE RCT3 SOLO AIR
RENTHAL HANDLEBAR / STEM COMBO 
RACEFACE NEXT SL CRANKS 170mm / LOOK S'TRAC PEDALS

SRAM DRIVETRAIN X1 CASSETE 10/42 REAR DERAILLEUR , SHIFTER
ROCKSHOX REVERB 125MM SEATPOST / TIOGA SPIDER SADDLE 
LIGHTBICYCLE 38mm wide AM rims DTSWISS 240 54T RATCHET DT/SUPERCOMP SPOKES ALLOY NIPPLES
SCHWALBE TIRES 2.35
HOPE M4 STEALTH RACE BRAKES ASHIMA FLOTOR'S ROTOR

26.54 LBS


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

pvflyer said:


> Frame M
> ROCKSHOX PIKE RCT3 SOLO AIR
> RENTHAL HANDLEBAR / STEM COMBO
> RACEFACE NEXT SL CRANKS 170mm / LOOK S'TRAC PEDALS
> ...


I'm digging that!!

Here's my uprising updated.


----------



## Robin Segers (May 18, 2015)

*Mondraker Dune XR*

Frame: Mondraker Dune XR Carbon Large
* Fork: Fox 36 170 RC2
*Shock: Fox float X2
* Brakes:Sram guide Ultimate
* Cranks: XX1
* Front Derailleur: /
* Rear Derailleur: XX1
* Pedals: Hope F20
* Stem: Joystick Builder 35mm
* Handlebar: Joystick Analog 35
* Seatpost:Reverb
* Saddle: Specialized Phenom Carbon
* Bottom Bracket: C bear
* Cassette: XX1
* Headset:
* Grips: SensusDisisdaboss
* Wheels: Ibis 741 rims laced on I9 hubs
* Weight: 12.8 kg


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Robin Segers said:


> Frame: Mondraker Dune XR Carbon Large
> * Fork: Fox 36 170 RC2
> *Shock: Fox float X2
> * Brakes:Sram guide Ultimate
> ...


 Nice bike U don't C too many here in the States.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Phil.W. said:


> My Bronson,taken 4 weekes ago.Queen Charlotte track New Zealand.


Oh man, I missed out on a weeks riding in and around Nelson in Feb because of a broken wrist, I've gotta get down there (from Northland) with my bike some time...


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

pvflyer said:


> Frame M
> ROCKSHOX PIKE RCT3 SOLO AIR
> RENTHAL HANDLEBAR / STEM COMBO
> RACEFACE NEXT SL CRANKS 170mm / LOOK S'TRAC PEDALS
> ...


I like the Evil wheel decals! Nice ride!


----------



## mdennett99 (May 28, 2013)

My build for this year


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

socalMX said:


> Built my Force back up to be more trail friendly but still handles AM & light DH just fine! Added Roval Traverse Fattie SL carbon wheels, 30mm internal width, 1530g weight and DT internals make a super awesome wheelset! XTR brakes with the new XTR crankset, OneUp 32t oval chainring matches to XT 1x11. I went from the new 36 160 to the new 34 150 and like the bike for most situations with 150mm up front, super fun and believe me, the new 34 is one kick ass fork! Lightest GT Force I have seen, weight taken with pedals and bottle cage ready to ride!


Nice build!


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

My meta. Mostly stock. Added reverb dropper, spank wheelset, gravity light crank arms,vp harriers and oneup chainguide.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

DocGold, thats a sweet looking bike!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

**2014 Marin Attack Trail Carbon 
**Pike RCT3 160mm
**Monarch Plus RC3
**Reverb Stealth
**DT Swiss XM1501 Wheelset dt 240 hubs
**(tubeless) Hans Dampf 2.35 front, Nobby Nic 2.25 rear
**Elixir 9 trail 4 piston. Carbon Blades
**E13 TRS+ Crankset
**11-42 Cassette and KMC chain
**XT Shadow+ RD
**Renthal Fatbar Carbon handlebar cut to 760mm 
**Renthal Apex Stem
**XT pedals
**Prologo Nago Evo X8 Nack carbon rails
**ESI chunky Grips
**Removed all external cable routing 
**Some Ti bolts
26.7lbs

2012 Hungarian Vizsla 
**60lbs
**Pure Muscle
**loves trails


----------



## aditzu27 (Mar 23, 2012)

*my dream bike is complete!*

Finally after so many years she is finished!

Frame Dabomb Castle Bravo 140mm
Fork Fox 34 Float factory 160mm 2013, with Fit4 2016, and volume spacers from push industries
Shock Fox float rp23 factory with volume spacers
Drive terrain sram x9 2x10 2014
Chain device sram xo 2x
Brakes Avid elixir 9 trail
Wheels Alex rims with superstar components hubs
Tyres front schwalbe hans dampf 2,35, back maxxis minion dh 2,3
Stem Fsa gravity gap 45mm
Bar truvativ stylo 740mm
Rockshox reverb 30,9

and its a 26er!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*AM setup*

Went from my Giant VT1 to a Santa Cruz Blur LT, much lighter, better handling, better geometry. Lightning quick cornering, easier to jump.
Last photo with new SLX crankset


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Upgraded rear shock to a Fox float X plus new enve decals added.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally go to ride my new 1x10 set up with zero issues. Happy with how she is now. Next well be a new bar and the new slx 1x11 drive train next year or year after.









Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Painted my wife's bike to make it more girly... Bright yellow decals and matching fork stickers coming.



















The mtb stable.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ So, you're saying that's an AM bike? Ok then!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ So, you're saying that's an AM bike? Ok then!


Hers, absolutely not. But mine both are.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

new 27.5 130mm pike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Sweet Ride!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Sweet Ride!


for sure.


----------



## Fedeleon (May 15, 2016)

l.j.silver said:


> new 27.5 130mm pike


Very nice bike


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

2016 Intense Spider 275c Pro








Took it for its maiden voyage yesterday with a group of really cool industry folks. We rocked 17 miles of San Diego trails. I was getting over the flu, had no water or food and I was very thankful I had a capable bike to take care of me despite terrible planning (forgetfulness). 

*Specs & Information


Frame: Spider 275 SL Carbon Front and Rear Triangle 275" Mountain Frameset, i-BOX Pivot System, Downtube Flak Guard Armor, Internal Derailleur, Brake & Dropper Post Routing, ISCG 05 Mount, 115 -130 mm travel
Front suspension: FOX Performance Elite 34 FLOAT, 3 Pos Lever w/ Open Mode Adj, 27.5" , 130 mm
Rear suspension: FOX Performance Elite FLOAT, 3 Pos Lever w/ Open Mode Adj, SV EVOL
Hubs: 28 Hole DT Swiss 340 ; 100 x15mm Front Hub; 148x12 BOOST
Rear Hub w/ XD Driver
Rims: DT Swiss M 1700 Spline Two 27.5", Tubeless Ready
Spokes: DT Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0
Tires: SCHWALBE NOBBY NIC SNAKESKIN, 27.5x2.35 front, 27.5 x 2.25 rear
Shifters: SRAM X1, 11 speed
Rear derailleur: SRAM X01, 11 speed
Front derailleur: N/A
Crank: Race Face, NEXT Crank, 32T
Cassette: SRAM XG-1175 10-42, 11 speed
Chain: SRAM X1, 11 speed
Saddle: Fabric Scoop Radius Elite
Seatpost: Kindshock LEV Integra, 31.6mm x 385 mm, zero offset, 125 mm of travel
Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar 20mm x 760 mm
Stem: Thomson Elite X4: 50mm
Headset: Cane Creek, 40, alloy cartridge, 25 mm of spacers
Brakeset: SRAM GUIDE RS, 180 mm front and 160 mm rear
Grips: Intense Dual Density Lock-On
*


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

*Yaamb*

Yet Another All Mt. Bike

Maybe the SB6c would be more AM, but I feel like I can take this thin' anywhere. XTR grouppo was moved over from a 2011 Yeti 575, except: new xtr rotors for the 27.5" wheels so my 26" wheels kept those 2011 rotors. the new xtr rotors have some heat fins, or whaterver, otherwise appear similar.

* Frame Size & Color: 2016 Yeti SB5c in Medium, Yeti Blue
* Fork: Fox CTD 34MM in 160MM
* Brakes: XTR Trail 
* Cranks: XTR Trail, dropped to 1x up front with a Wolf Tooth 32t
* Front Derailleur: none, left on 575 frame for my kids to fight over
* Rear Derailleur: XTR 
* Pedals: Twenty6 PreRunner
* Stem: thompson x4
* Handlebar: Easton ec70xc
* Seatpost: thompson elite
* Saddle: ISM Adamo Peak Mountain Saddle
* Bottom Bracket: press fit shimano (?), threaded xtr stayed in the 575
* Cassette: xtr 11-36 (have a 40t low gear waiting to put on, and 17t mid gear)
* Headset: King flush lower mount
* Grips: Ergon GP1
* Front Tire: 27.5 2.3" Nobby Nic Tubeless
* Front Rim: Enve 60/40
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT240 with Fox skewer
* Rear Tire: 27.5 2.3" Nobby Nic Tubeless
* Rear Rim: Enve 60/40
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT240 
* Weight: 25.x not sure of decimal, always muddy, and when it was new/clean too exited to ride to weigh it.

I run a garmin gps on the stem, NR light mount on the bars, clear frame protector stickers in key locations, but all else is in the camelback, etc.

















What's in the pipeline:

* dropper post 
* maybe a wider front tire
* maybe a 130/160 Pike, we'll see what I can climb once I put the 40t rear cog on, and once I cut down the fork-steerer stack, it's too high now, but want more miles on it before i cut it down.

Takeaway:

* best pedaling, best climbing, best descending bike i've ever ridden, period
* I only think about it after I ride a section, "damn that was good"


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ That's bad ass!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it too small for you?

Seat railed quite far back + the long riser stem!?

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

targnik said:


> Is it too small for you?


That or incredibly short legs and long arms? It does seems like a strange set up for a modern geo bike.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

I assume questions for me?

1) yes, short legs (5' 10" with a 29.75" inseam. My bozak sits firmly on my Top Tube standing over as pictured with full heel shoes, actually cannot straddle barefoot without leaning the bike)
2) but this view is exaggerated, note the seat pointing up? that's how the LBS mounted my seat before I adjusted it, it's since been pointed down and moved forward a bit.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Orbea Occam AM M-Ltd

* Frame Size: Small
* Fork: Fox 34 Float DPS Factory Kashima
* Brakes: XTR
* Cranks: Raceface Next SL
* Front Derailleur: n/a
* Rear Derailleur: XTR
* Pedals: Time
* Stem: Raceface Turbine
* Handlebar: Raceface Next SL
* Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb
* Saddle: Fizik Gobi
* Bottom Bracket: Raceface
* Cassette: XTR 11-42
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Raceface
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 27.5 x 2.4
* Front Rim: DT Swiss XMC 1200
* Front Hub/Skewer:
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Ardent 27.5 X 2.1
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss XMC 1200
* Rear Hub/Skewer
* Weight 24 lbs w pedals

67 head angle, 140mm front and rear. Climbing and descending beast.



















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

* Frame Size & Color: Enduro 29, Medium - hot pink
* Fork: Rockshox Pike
* Brakes: Guide RSC
* Cranks: Sram GX
* Front Derailleur: :ciappa:
* Rear Derailleur: Sram GX
* Pedals: Shimano XT
* Stem: Specialized 45mm
* Handlebar: Enve Sweep
* Seatpost: Specialized IRcc
* Saddle: Specialized Henge
* Bottom Bracket: Specialized 
* Cassette: Sram XG-1195
* Headset: Specialized 
* Grips: ESI Chunky
* Front Tire: Minion DHF 2.5"
* Front Rim: Light Bicycle 35mm
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo
* Rear Tire: Minion SS/DHR II
* Rear Rim: Light Bicycle 25mm
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 Evo 40t
* Weight: yes


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

mitchy said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Enduro 29, Medium - hot pink
> * Fork: Rockshox Pike
> * Brakes: Guide RSC
> * Cranks: Sram GX
> ...


Weight: Yes. Awesome. Sexy build.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

?? Hot Pink?? I've just developed color blindness!! :arrgghh:

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

targnik said:


> ?? Hot Pink?? I've just developed color blindness!! :arrgghh:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


I've turned into a dog. I can only see black now apparently.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Weight: Yes. Awesome. Sexy build.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


It's no XC whippet by any stretch, but the carbon wheels make it feel nice and snappy to accelerate. 
I've had lighter bikes, and I've have heavier... This is about the right mix for me before my wallet starts crying.



targnik said:


> ?? Hot Pink?? I've just developed color blindness!! :arrgghh:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!





blue_biker said:


> I've turned into a dog. I can only see black now apparently.


....it's not pink? I've been lied too!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

mitchy said:


> ....it's not pink? I've been lied too!


Take it back and get a refund o_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

* Frame Size & Color: Medium 2012 Jamis 650b Pro, clear coat aluminum
* Fork: White Bros Loop TCR
* Brakes: Sram Guide RSC
* Cranks: Sram X0
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0
* Pedals: Mavic Crossride XL
* Stem: Jamis 110mm
* Handlebar: Ritchie Pro
* Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb
* Saddle: Prologo 
* Bottom Bracket: Sram GXP
* Cassette: Sunrace MS3 (10sp, 11-42) 
* Headset: Unk (stock)
* Grips: ESI
* Front Tire: Racing Ralph 2.25 (was my XC bike last year)
* Front Rim: American Classic 650 BXC
* Front Hub/Skewer: American Classic through axle
* Rear Tire: Racing Ralph 2.25
* Rear Rim: American Classic 650 BXC
* Rear Hub/Skewer: American Classic through axle
* Weight ~29


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's my hardtail am bike.

Last fastforward, size L










Build as follows:
Last Fastforward,
Marzocchi 44 micro switch TA,
DT Swiss 533d on Koozer HD72 hubs,
Specialized Ground Contorol/Purgatory 2.3 29,
XT cranks with 32T NW chainring,
SLX chain,
Sunrace MS3 11-42 cassette,
SLX mid cage derr with Lindarets goatlink,
Saint shifter,
Deore M615 brakes 203/180mm rotors
XLC ProLite seatpost,
Charge Spoon saddle,
Kore Repute 35mm stem,
Kore OCD 20mm rise
ODI Xtreme grips
Saint pedals.

Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## lobby_dosser (May 22, 2016)

*Troy Carbon*









Large Troy 
Pikes
XT Cranks
XTR mech and shifter
Saint brakes
Reverb 
Renthal bar and stem
29.10 lbs


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Sexy ass bike man!! May I ask what saddle you have there?


----------



## lobby_dosser (May 22, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Sexy ass bike man!! May I ask what saddle you have there?


It's a SDG Ti-Fly Solid


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## triangle01 (Apr 1, 2015)

2015 Canyon strive CF 9.0 Team


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*New to AM riding*

Santa Cruz Blur LT 26" alum frame
RoxShox Secktor 150mm forks
RoxShox Monarch Plus rear shock
26" wheels front tire Bontarage 2.35 Team issue G4
Rear tire Specialzed Chunder 2.20
Nuke Proof 800mm low rise handlebars
Origin-8. 50mm stem
Lizard Skin Northshore grips
Hayes Dyno Hyd. Brakes
Shimano 10 speed shifter
Shimano XT 10 speed clutch mech.
Shimano SLX 175mm cranks 
Shimano XT clipless pedals
32t Gear King narrow wide oval chainring
11x42 Sun Race cassette 
DNM dropper post 
Vader saddle
Diy front mud flap
Total build about $2000.00
Most parts purchased on E-Bay
Just upgrading as my budget allows


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sweet. How is the oval chainring?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

drakche said:


> Here's my hardtail am bike.
> 
> Last fastforward, size L
> 
> ...


Thats a cool looking bike man!! From this angle, It looks like the rear tire touches the seat tube, lol.


----------



## Sparkydave (May 24, 2016)

* Frame Size & Color: YT Capra CF large Rawr/Jet Black
* Fork: RS Lyrik 170mm RCT3 - stealth decals fitted
* Shock: RS Monarch Plus HV - still awaiting stealth decals
* Brakes: Guide RS
* Cranks: RaceFace Turbine
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: X1
* Pedals: CB Mallet E
* Stem: RF Atlas
* Handlebar: RF Atlas
* Seatpost: Reverb Stealth
* Saddle: SDG Duster YT Custom
* Bottom Bracket: RF PF 30
* Cassette: e-thirteen TRS+ 9-44t
* Headset: Acros AIX-326
* Grips: Sensus Disisdaboss
* Front Tire: Spesh Butcher
* Front Rim: e-thirteen TRS+ - stealth decals fitted
* Front Hub/Skewer: e-thirteen TRS+ 15mm Maxle
* Rear Tire: Spesh Purgatory
* Rear Rim: e-thirteen TRS+
* Rear Hub/Skewer e-thirteen TRS+/DT Swiss
* Weight 30lbs

2016-05-20_12-33-54 by davetheblade, on Flickr


----------



## triangle01 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sparkydave said:


> * Frame Size & Color: YT Capra CF large Rawr/Jet Black
> * Fork: RS Lyrik 170mm RCT3 - stealth decals fitted
> * Shock: RS Monarch Plus HV - still awaiting stealth decals
> * Brakes: Guide RS
> ...


Sexy


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

riding4life said:


> Thats a cool looking bike man!! From this angle, It looks like the rear tire touches the seat tube, lol.


There's 5-ish mm when the wheel is slammed in 423mm position with 2.3 spesh tyres on 22mm internal rims.

And I've put some 3M rubber tape as protection. Just in case.

No rub from the tyre but it protects from the dirt.










Sent from my m2 note using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Oval chain ring is cool. Makes uphill pedaling seem smoother.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

triangle01 said:


> Sexy


Awesome ride!!!


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

lobby_dosser said:


> View attachment 1071788
> 
> 
> Large Troy
> ...


I love my Troy!!
2015 Devinci Troy XP 
Wheelset - Easton Have 27.5 alum
Dropper Post - KS LEV Integra
Fork - ROCKSHOX PIKE RC 27.5 DUAL AIR 150MM
Rear shock - ROCKSHOX MONARCH RT3 DEBONAIR FAST BLACK 7.875X2.0
Tires - SCHWALBE HANS DAMPF 27.5X2.35" TRAILSTAR SNAKESKIN TL
Seat - SADDLE SDG BEL-AIR 2.0
Stem - RACE FACE CHESTER
Pedals - Crankbrothers Candy 3
Grips - ODI Lock On
Handlebar - BooBar

Around 27 to 28 pounds


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's what I built up a while ago.
Scott Genius 710 frame with DT Swiss OPM fork and Spank Oozy Trail 395 rims etc.


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe a little "old school" by today's standards but it still carves up the trails with the best of them.

07 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert FSR


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Vegard said:


> View attachment 1076973


Super Nice!

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

My MK12 liteville 301


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dirtrider76 said:


> My MK12 liteville 301
> 
> View attachment 1078020


How lite is the Liteville 301?


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How lite is the Liteville 301?


I never bother weighing the frame but complete it was 29lbs 6oz when I first put it together with my old Float36. Probably pretty close to 29lbs now, the Marz is a good bit lighter than my old 36 was. Its not the lightest build out there.


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

*2015 Giant Trance 3*

* Frame Size & Color: 2015 Giant Trance 3 Medium, Dark Silver/Black/Red
* Fork: X-Fusion Sweep RL2 160mm
* Brakes: Shimano M395, [F] 180mm, [R] 160mm
* Cranks: Shimano Deore, 24/38
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore, Shadow+
* Pedals: Straitline Defacto
* Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm
* Handlebar: Renthal FatBar Alloy 780mm wide 20mm rise
* Seatpost: Giant Connect, 30.9
* Saddle: Giant Contact, Upright
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano Press Fit
* Cassette: Shimano HG50, 11-36, 10-Speed
* Headset: Giant
* Grips: Ergon GA1 Evo
* Front Tire: Hans Dampf Trailstar EVO 2.35 Stans Tubeless @18-21psi
* Front Rim: Giant S-XC 2 27.5"
* Front Hub/Skewer: Giant S-XC, 15mm QR
* Rear Tire: Hans Dampf Trailstar EVO Supergravity 2.35 Stans Tubeless @20-25psi
* Rear Rim: Giant S-XC 2 27.5"
* Rear Hub/Skewer Giant S-XC, 135x5mm QR
* Weight: 32.4 lbs


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

noose said:


> 2015 Giant Trance 3
> X-Fusion Sweep RL2 Fork @160mm
> Straitline Defacto pedals
> Renthal FatBar Alloy 20mm rise @780mm
> ...


Cut down the extra head tube


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

No it stays for now. I may want to raise the bars and add a dropper if I start doing more grades.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

How was it to set those rims up tubeless? I want to go tubeless but don't want to fork out $400+ for a set of rims


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> How was it to set those rims up tubeless? I want to go tubeless but don't want to fork out $400+ for a set of rims


Smooth as butter. The tires are known to go up tubeless no problem but I was surprised how easy. They held air for hours even without sealant. I used one layer of inch wide gorilla tape over top of the blue tape already on the rim and Stan's valves and 4oz of sealant in each.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I converted a set of nontubeless rims and tires a year ago. Still holding air and no flats since.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

noose said:


> Smooth as butter. The tires are known to go up tubeless no problem but I was surprised how easy. They held air for hours even without sealant. I used one layer of inch wide gorilla tape over top of the blue tape already on the rim and Stan's valves and 4oz of sealant in each.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I may have to look into this then. Have the HD on the front and a NN on the rear so maybe it'll be easy for me as well


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> I may have to look into this then. Have the HD on the front and a NN on the rear so maybe it'll be easy for me as well


If they are snakeskin should be no problem. Not sure about performance series.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

noose said:


> If they are snakeskin should be no problem. Not sure about performance series.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


They're both snakeskin


----------



## wiwit_we (Jul 9, 2009)

my new girl









View attachment 1080613


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't see your pics.


----------



## wiwit_we (Jul 9, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> I can't see your pics.


Sorry just fix it.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice ride bro.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's my Trance Advanced 1 2016!

Lovely bike! I don't want to get back home every time I'm out on it!


----------



## Mark A (Jul 21, 2016)

* Frame Size & Color:
2016 Santa Cruz Heckler
* Fork:
Sector Gold RL SOLO Air 150
* Brakes:
Deore M615
* Cranks:
Saint
* Front Derailleur:
1X10
* Rear Derailleur:
Shimano XT
* Pedals:
Raceface Atlas
* Stem:
Raceface Turbine 80mm
* Handlebar:
Easton Haven 40mm
* Seatpost:
KS Ti 150mm
* Saddle:
WTB
* Bottom Bracket:
Saint
* Cassette:
* Headset:
Cane Creek 40
* Grips:
Raceface Half Nelson 
* Front Tire:
Maxxis High Roller II
* Front Rim:
WTB ST i23
* Front Hub/Skewer:
Sram X9
* Rear Tire:
Maxxis High Roller II
* Rear Rim:
WTB ST i23
* Rear Hub/Skewer
Sram X9
* Weight:
27lbs give or take a pound.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

*attack of duh punkin!!*

i'll continue with the orange trend..


----------



## Mark A (Jul 21, 2016)

I like the white wheels and bars. Looks clean.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> i'll continue with the orange trend..


Very nice but I would've gone with white pedals. Still looks rad though!.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep, nice! Nothing better than a simple single pivot. They work very well with a good shock.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

Mark A said:


> I like the white wheels and bars. Looks clean.


thank you kindly.



IamDefiler said:


> Very nice but I would've gone with white pedals. Still looks rad though!.


 appreciate it, never gave thought to white pedals but it would match the theme.



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yep, nice! Nothing better than a simple single pivot. They work very well with a good shock.


 thanks mcs, perhaps a day will come i'll seek a good quality damper.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> thanks mcs, perhaps a day will come i'll seek a good quality damper.


Just ride the hell out of it and worry about tha later!


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

Bronson CC w/ Eagle XO1 replacing my trusty Blur LTC.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Swapmeetlouie (Aug 1, 2016)

* Frame Size & Color:Medium Giant Reign Advanced. Green/Yellow
* Fork:Fox float 36 rc2
* Rear shockush ELEVENSIX
* Brakes:Shimano Saint
* Cranks:Shimano XTR
* Front Derailleur:N/A
* Rear Derailleur:Shimano ZEE
* Pedals:Xpedeo Spry
* Stem: Deity Cavity
* Handlebar: Deity Blacklabel 25mm
* Seatpost:KS LEV Eten
* Saddle:SDG Ti-Fly
* Bottom Bracket:Shimano BB92
* Cassette:Sunrace 11-40
* Headset:FSA
* Grips: Deity classic
* Front Tire:Schwalbe hansdemph
* Front Rim:Stans flow ex
* Front Hub/Skewer:Hope Pro 4
* Rear Tire:Schwalbe hansdemph
* Rear Rim:Stans flow ex
* Rear Hub/SkewerHope Pro 4
* Seatpost clamp: Deity cinch
* Weight29lbs


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

Swapmeetlouie said:


> View attachment 1085288
> 
> View attachment 1085289


love the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> love the color combo :thumbsup:


Is the purple hubs, I'm thinking


----------



## Pwheezy (May 18, 2016)

Fork
Rock Shox Yari RC, 160mm (air rod conversion), Rebound, Compression Damping, 35mm stanchion, Tapered Steerer, 15mm Thru Axle 

Rear Shock
FOX Float CTD-X, 200x57 

Headset
FSA No-57E Taper 1.5 /1-1/8" Standard Cups, Sealed Cartridge 

Cranks
PNW Components Hallow Forged Cranks (Prototype), Absolute Black 32t Chainring , Boost Compatible 

Bottom Bracket
PNW Components Prototype

F. Derailleur
None

R. Derailleur
SRAM GX Type2.1, 10 Speed 

Shifter
SRAM X5 10spd 

Cogset
SRAM PG1020 (11-42t) Wolf Tooth One Up Conversion

Chain
KMC X10 

Brakes
SRAM DB1, w/ 203mm Front/ 180mm Rear Centerline Rotors 

Brake Levers
SRAM DB1 Hydraulic Levers 

Front Hub
32h Sealed Alloy Disc w/15mm Thru Axle NEO

Rear Hub
32h, 148x12, NEO

Spokes
Sapim Force Black 2.0/1.7/1.8mm 

Rims
Stan's No Tubes FLOW-ZTR MK3

Tires
Schwalbe Magic Mary DH Snake 27.5x2.35"

Handlebar
Spank Spike 800 Race 30mm Rise

Grips
RaceFace 

Stem
Spank Spike 35mm

Seatpost
PNW Components Rainier 120mm Dropper 

Seat
DB 

Colors
Silver & Yellow w/ custom wrap


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

she's sexy


wiwit_we said:


> my new girl
> 
> View attachment 1081000
> 
> ...


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*A m setup*

I'm still new to Mountain biking, this is my current & changing setup
* Frame Size & Color: 26" Med. Santa Cruz Blur LT. Alum
* Fork: Rockshox Sektor Gold 150mm travel
* Shock: Rockshox Monarch Plus 216 X 63 RC3
* Brakes:Shimano Br-M596 Dick brake set Avid 180mm front, 160mm rear rotors
* Cranks: Shimano SLX-FC-M675 175mm 
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT 8000 Shadow Plus Long Cage
* Pedals: Nukeproof Electron Evo
* Stem: Raceface Atlas 50mm black
* Handlebar: Nukeproof Warhead low rise 800mm 
* Seat Post: DNM dropper post with KS Southpaw under bar mount lever
* Saddle: WTB Rocket saddle
* Bottom bracket : Shimano SLX
* Cassette: Sunrace CSMS8 11-46T Wide Ratio Cassette 
* Headset: Cane Creek 
* Grips: Lizard Skins Northshore
* Front Tire: Bontrager G4 Team Issue 2.35 26"
* Front Rim: Easton EA70
* Front Hub/Skewer: 15mm through axle 
* Rear Tire: Onza Ibex 2.25 RC55A
* Rear Rim: Shimano Deore Crosser 
* Rear Hub/Skewer Shimano Deore quick release 
* Weight appr. 36 lbs


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

That's what I'm saving for


Ricky D said:


> Bronson CC w/ Eagle XO1 replacing my trusty Blur LTC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bad Ass Hek!!!


nvphatty said:


> i'll continue with the orange trend..
> 
> View attachment 1085059
> View attachment 1085060
> ...


----------



## Ricky D (Jan 12, 2007)

tony92231 said:


> That's what I'm saving for


It's so worth it!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jave (Feb 22, 2011)

Just finished building this Commencal Meta AM V4


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Think it might be a repost..but eh..I'm bored and haven't been here in awhile.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jave said:


> Just finished building this Commencal Meta AM V4
> 
> View attachment 1087353


Very nice looking build. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jave said:


> Just finished building this Commencal Meta AM V4
> 
> View attachment 1087353


That's a purdy bike there Mr.!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Friend was in town, had to bring both my bikes out riding. We're were both fighting over riding the Eccentric.


----------



## medinar83 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Loving this thing*

:thumbsup:


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Gor-jus..that an HD3?


----------



## bonze73 (May 7, 2012)

Iron Horse 2008 6 Point 4 and 2007 6 Point 8

https://i195.photobucket.com/albums..._10202530805537851_3750798387890440942_o.jpeg


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Fresh clean and some new parts
'11 stumpy evo
Swapped out old trail 9 brakes with guide ultimates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

tony92231 said:


> That's what I'm saving for


Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

Now sporting extra chunky minions.
Need to get the paint pen out again...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mitchy said:


> Now sporting extra chunky minions.
> Need to get the paint pen out again...


Couldnt you find any black brake rotors?


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Couldnt you find any black brake rotors?


Need these...

http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/11/14/found-kettle-cycles-40g-siccc-carbon-ceramic-disc-brake-rotors/


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Batman's AM bike ? 😊 sweet ride though.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

mitchy said:


> Now sporting extra chunky minions.
> Need to get the paint pen out again...


Are those 2.8's? How much do they weigh?


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Couldnt you find any black brake rotors?


Yes and no... All black, nope. Something with black centres, yes. But I also rotate 3 wheelsets with the same hubs, cassette and rotors so 6 2-piece rotors isn't a cheap date!



blue_biker said:


> Need these...
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/11/14/found-kettle-cycles-40g-siccc-carbon-ceramic-disc-brake-rotors/


I like my brakes to do something when I squeeze the lever, therefore kettle rotors ain't going near them.



Shredman69 said:


> Are those 2.8's? How much do they weigh?


Sure are. About 960g each.


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

My Warden


----------



## welias (Sep 15, 2016)

First build finished.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

**Ibis Mojo HD3
**Pike RCT3 160mm
**Fox Float X2
**KS Lev 150mm
**DT Swiss XM1501 Wheelset dt 240 hubs
**(tubeless) Hans Dampf 2.35 
**XT8000 Brakeset
**Sram Carbon Crankset w/ Absolute black DM ring
**XT 8000 11speed
**Renthal Fatbar Carbon 
**Renthal Apex Stem 50mm
**XTR pedals
**Prologo Nago Evo X8 Nack carbon rails

26.7lbs

2012 Hungarian Vizsla 
**60lbs
**Pure Muscle
**loves trails


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Just built up my Process 111. First time on wagon wheels and definitely loving the geo on this baby!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNU_BLIND (Aug 5, 2015)

*New ride*

Nukeproof Mega 275 
Changed the handlebars out to 785/30 Funn
Change the drivetrain to gx/xo


----------



## aomanes99 (Sep 23, 2016)

*2005 Giant Reign 3*

Old but good. Its kinda geared towards XC while still being AM. I just bought it so still have to figure out what I'm doing with it and what the previous owner did. As you can tell i'm on a pretty tight budget.








* Frame Size & Color: 2005 Giant reign 3 silver
* Fork: Rockshox Psylo
* Shock: Manitou Swinger
* Brakes: Hayes Prime 203mm discs
* Cranks: Shimano Deore Lx
* Front Derailleur: Stock
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
* Pedals: DMR V8
* Stem: giant ConnectAM 5
* Handlebar: Raceface Turbine
* Seatpost: Stock
* Saddle: WTB Pure
* Bottom Bracket: Stock
* Cassette: Race Face Ride XC ISIS, 22/32/44 teeth
* Headset: Aheadset
* Grips: ODI Troy Lee Designs
* Front Tire: Maxxis 2.35 DHF
* Front Rim: Mavic X223 Disc
* Front Hub/Skewer: Specialized Stout
* Rear Tire: Maxxis 2.35 DHF
* Rear Rim: Mavic X223 Disc
* Rear Hub/Skewer: shimano FH-M525
* Weight: 28-30


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

I loved the Reign I had. A Command Post or Giant's dropper would add nicely to it. Both are good options that don't break the bank (for a dropper, at least).


----------



## zbi701 (Oct 12, 2012)

Replacing my Intense Carbine 26er after broke the rear triangle twice.


----------



## tylerpier137 (Apr 17, 2007)

Frame-	Giant	Trance	XL
Rear Shock- FOX	Float CTD	200x51mm
Fork- Marzocchi	350 CR	160mm
Headset-	FSA 
Handlebar-	Race Face	Atlas 780mm	
Stem-	Thomson	Elite X4 50mm	
Grips-	Lizard Skins	Logo Lock On Grips	
Brakes-	Shimano	Deore M615	F/203mm R/180mm	
Shifters-	Shimano	SLX 10 spd	
Rear Derailleur-	Shimano	SLX Shadow + 
Cranks-	Shimano	Slx	
Chainrings / Sprocket-	Race Face	Single Ring Narrow/Wide	32t
Cassette / Rear Cog-	OneUp Components 42T Shimano cassete
Pedals-	Race Face	Chester	
Front Rim-	Giant S-XC2	
Rear Rim-	Giant S-XC2	
Hubs- Giant Tracker	
Front Tire-	Maxxis	Highroller II 3C	2.40
Rear Tire-	Maxxis	Minion DHRII	2.4
Saddle-	Giant Contact	
Seatpost-	Giant Contact SL Switch	100mm drop


----------



## Quadro (Aug 14, 2008)

*Patrol*

Patrol C medium.

Shock PUSH ELEVENSIX
Fork MANITOU MATTOC PRO 2
Handlebar RENTHAL CARBON
Stem RENTHAL APEX
Headset HOPE 
Grips ESI CHUNKY
Cassette SRAM X01
Right Shifter SRAM X01 
Crankset SRAM X0 CARBON
Rear Derailleur SRAM X01
Chain SRAM XX1
Pedals SHIMANO XT TRAIL
Front Brake AVID X0 TRAIL 
Rear Brake AVID XO TRAIL 
Saddle ERGON SME3 PRO
Seatpost RACE FACE TURBINE DROPPER 
Front Tire MAXXIS DHF 2.5 WITH HUCK NORRIS 
Rear Tire MAXXIS DHF 2.5 WITH HUCK NORRIS
Wheels ACEBIKE CARBON RIMS SYNTACE HITORQUE MX HUBS


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice ride. How much does it weigh?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice ride. How much does it weigh?


Umm...

You're not supposed to ask those sorts of questions in the AM forum ^^

XC forum will be more your speed ;-P

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadro (Aug 14, 2008)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice ride. How much does it weigh?


It's not the lightest build and I haven't measured it recently, but I reckon around 13.5 kg.


----------



## syrous44 (Oct 11, 2015)

tylerpier137 said:


> Frame-GiantTranceXL
> Rear Shock- FOXFloat CTD200x51mm
> Fork- Marzocchi350 CR160mm
> Headset-FSA
> ...


very nice Trance, I have the 2015 model.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

targnik said:


> Umm...
> 
> You're not supposed to ask those sorts of questions in the AM forum ^^
> 
> ...


Only if it's a female bike.:skep:


----------



## GNU_BLIND (Aug 5, 2015)

Quadro said:


> It's not the lightest build and I haven't measured it recently, but I reckon around 13.5 kg.


Just under 30lbs! My nukeproof mega 275 xl stock weight was about 34lbs...after new tires down to 33lbs...found a stoopid good deal on some SRAM rail 50's, hopefully that'll bring it down to 31lbs and change. Next upgrade will be replacing the nukeproof okla dropper that is 120g away from 2lbs itself. Then I might be able to actually ride my bike.


----------



## passwordusername (Jul 4, 2016)

Quadro said:


> Patrol C medium.
> 
> Shock PUSH ELEVENSIX
> Fork MANITOU MATTOC PRO 2
> ...


I love how it looks with the Manitou fork and Push shock.


----------



## matthelm1 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Norco Sight*


----------



## JPinReno (Dec 5, 2016)

*2017 Diamondback Mission 1*

Noob to the forum, First Post.

I've only had this bike for 3 weeks, dropper and fox float x remote rear shock in mail. I will probably upgrade the wheels next, or maybe a fox 36...









FRAME: Mission All Mountain 27.5, 160mm 6061-T6 Weapons Grade Aluminum w/ Hydroformed Top Tube, Butted / Formed Down Tube / Seatstays, 1.5' Tapered Head Tube, Knuckle Box Technology, ISCG-05, 142x12mm E-Thru-axle Drop Out
REAR SHOCK: Fox Float DPS, 3 Position Lever, 'LV' Eyelet, 8.5x2.5' Air, w/ Rebound Adjust
FORK TYPE: Fox Performance 34 Float 27.5', 160mm Travel, Open Cartridge, 3 Position Lever w/ External Rebound Adjust, 1.5' Butted Alloy Tapered Steerer Tube, 34mm Easton Aluminum Stanchions, w/ 15mm Thru-axle
HEADSET: FSA No-57E Taper 1.5 /1-1/8' Standard Cups, Sealed Cartridge
CRANKS: Raceface Ride, 32T 'Narrow Wide' Single Ring
SPROCKET: 
BOTTOM BRACKET: Raceface Outboard Bearing
FRONT DERAILLEUR: 
REAR DERAILLEUR: SRAM NX X-Horizon, 11 Speed
SHIFTER: SRAM NX 11 Speed X-Actuation Trigger
COG SET: SRAM PG1130, 11 Speed, 11-42T
CHAIN: KMC X11EL, 11 Speed
FRONT HUB: 32h Alloy,15mm Thru-axle, Sealed Cartridge Bearing, w/ CNC Disc Mount
REAR HUB: 32h Alloy, 142x12mm Thru-axle, 4 Sealed Cartridge Bearing, Cassette
SPOKES: 14g Stainless Steel
RIMS: Diamondback Blanchard 28R, Tubeless Compatible, 32h
TIRES: WTB Vigilante Comp, 27.5x2.3'
BRAKES: SRAM Level T Hydraulic Disc, w/ 180mm Front / 180mm Rear Centerline Rotors
BRAKE LEVERS: SRAM Level Hydraulic Levers w/ Tooled Reach Adjust
PEDALS: DB4L Alloy Platform w/ Replaceable Pins
HANDLEBAR: DB35 Alloy, 780mm Wide, 15mm Rise, 35mm Bar Bore
GRIPS: DB4L 'Lock on' 135mm Kraton
STEM: DB35 Alloy, 50mm Reach, 35mm Bar Bore
SEAT: WTB Volt Comp
SEATPOST: DB Alloy Micro Adjust, 30.9mm


----------



## Kevin513 (Mar 30, 2015)

Been absolutely loving my new Bronson V2 X01 build.



















Carbon rims going to be built this winter.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

my Niner ros 9.....I love it!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Not as nice as some here, but I quite like it - Merida One Sixty 7 600 (mouthful of a name I know)


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

JPinReno said:


> Noob to the forum, First Post.
> 
> I've only had this bike for 3 weeks, dropper and fox float x remote rear shock in mail. I will probably upgrade the wheels next, or maybe a fox 36...
> 
> ...


Weapons grade..... sounds strong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB_EL (Nov 4, 2014)

My AM bruiser! Proud to have built her up this far but I have other plans for her.


----------



## Finalgear (Dec 16, 2006)

MY Rides


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

niner ros 9


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

How do u like those bridger's?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> How do u like those bridger's?


They're good, just haven't figured out the right pressure. I am 220lbs fully loaded with my pack and seem to have too much pressure at 17 psi. I have Roval traverse Sl38 Carbon hoops but I think my pressure is too high. I recently switched back to 29er since I know my sweet spot so once spring hits I will be ready


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> They're good, just haven't figured out the right pressure. I am 220lbs fully loaded with my pack and seem to have too much pressure at 17 psi. I have Roval traverse Sl38 Carbon hoops but I think my pressure is too high. I recently switched back to 29er since I know my sweet spot so once spring hits I will be ready


Cool. i run plus size too, (26+) and love the all around improvement I got from it.


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

Finalgear said:


> MY Rides
> View attachment 1112710
> View attachment 1112711


I LOVE MY DEVINCI!!I have a Troy XP but thought about getting the Spartan

Sick wheel set and spokes


----------



## Finalgear (Dec 16, 2006)

polecats03 said:


> I LOVE MY DEVINCI!!I have a Troy XP but thought about getting the Spartan
> 
> Sick wheel set and spokes


Thanks if you loved the Troy you will be obsessed with the spartan, it really is an amazing bike, i rode it more than i did my intense 951 last year.


----------



## Shane.G.M (Sep 24, 2016)

Stock Std Kona 153 2016(picked up today)

Kona Process 153 by Shane Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Shane.G.M said:


> Stock Std Kona 153 2016(picked up today)
> 
> Kona Process 153 by Shane Michael, on Flickr


Brand new and it already knows how to balance by itself! Very cool.
It is an illusion or is your front brake cable super long?
Just curious............


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Realized my current ride is not in here...........
16' Whyte T-130c RS, Pike, XO, Renthal Fatbar carbon, XTR pedals, Absolute Black Oval 30t. Been on it a year and it does everything I ask it to. Solid bike.


----------



## lachiegreen (Jan 1, 2017)

* Frame Size & Color: Medium & Black, orange, blue
* Fork: Rockshox sector
* Brakes: Standard shimano
* Cranks: Shimano 2x10
* Front Derailleur: 3x shimano deore
* Rear Derailleur: 2017 Shimano SLX
* Pedals: Don't know yet
* Stem: syncross
* Handlebar: 76mm syncross bars
* Seatpost: syncross 120mm
* Saddle: syncross seat
* Bottom Bracket: No idea 
* Cassette: 11-36 shim about 
* Headset: syncross
* Grips: Crap Scott ones
* Front Tire: Schwalbe rapid rop
* Front Rim: Syncross
* Front Hub/Skewer: Deore hub
* Rear Tire: shwalbe rapid rob
* Rear Rim: Scyncross
* Rear Hub/Skewer Deore
* Weight Don't know


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

lachiegreen said:


> * Frame Size & Color: Medium & Black, orange, blue
> * Fork: Rockshox sector
> * Brakes: Standard shimano
> * Cranks: Shimano 2x10
> ...


I can't see the pic.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

"* Handlebar: 76mm syncross bars" I really want to see a picture


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> I can't see the pic.


I can't even tell what kind a bike it is.


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

Finalgear said:


> MY Rides
> View attachment 1112710
> View attachment 1112711


What stem is on the Tracer? Nice DVO rides.


----------



## Shane.G.M (Sep 24, 2016)

Tikiguy said:


> Brand new and it already knows how to balance by itself! Very cool.
> It is an illusion or is your front brake cable super long?
> Just curious............


Its kind of kinks in wrong position(like its twisted) well see if i can sort it next day or so.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Dartmoor Primal+ med
M7000 drivetrain
M875 brakes
Yari 130 29/27.5 boost
DT Swiss XM481 29 rims on 350 hubs
Race face AEffect 50mm stem
Chromag BZA bars
Ergon enduro grips
Fizik Aliante saddle
Truvativ stylo seatpost
View attachment 1114477


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

Sc 5010


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

l.j.silver said:


> Sc 5010


Beautiful.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cannonpu (Jan 13, 2017)

l.j.silver said:


> Sc 5010


nice..


----------



## m3speedracer (Sep 13, 2015)

*Lapierre*

Zesty AM 527 E:i


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tallboy 3 XXL still waiting on the seatpost.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nearly done.



Just need to charge the battery, swap the shift buttons around and put the frame skin stuff on.

Frane: Intense Recluse SL 
Rear shock: DVO Topaz
Fork: DVO Diamond Boost 150mm 
Wheels: Bouwmeester Tammar with DT 240 hubs
Tyres: Maxxis Minion 2.5" DHF WT front, Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.5"rear tubeless 
Cranks: Shimano XT 36/26 
Rear derailleur: Shimano XTR Di2
Front derailleur: Shimano XT Di2
Handlebars: Pro Tharsis Trail Di2
Stem: Pro Tharsis Trail 45
Grips: Ergon GE1
Seat: Ergon SME3 
Seatpost KS Lev Integra
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-40
Brakes: Shimano XT (for now, something different on the way)
Shifters: Shimano XT Di2 front, XTR Di2 rear
Headset: Cane Creek 40
System display: Shimano XT Di2
Chain: Shimano XTR


----------



## TugboatComplex (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet bike n all but the green diamond looks terrible. To each his own though, if you like it, all that matters.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

TugboatComplex said:


> Sweet bike n all but the green diamond looks terrible. To each his own though, if you like it, all that matters.


It looks much better in person. The pink in the pictures is definitely red. The green forks reminded me of my old Marz Z1s.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol...this is more down mountain than all mountain. I usually take it to places where I don't have to pedal much. :yawn::cornut:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

RS VR6 said:


> Lol...this is more down mountain than all mountain. I usually take it to places where I don't have to pedal much. :yawn::cornut:


What brakes are those?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

crank1979 said:


> What brakes are those?


They are the Juin Tech DB1. They work every bit as good as the M785's on my other bike.


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

I was considering buying a new bike but couldn't bring myself to part with my Stumpy just yet. So I upgraded to a 1x10 drivetrain, a 750mm handlebar and popped on some 2.5in Kenda Nevegal's and continued to shred 

2007 Stumpjumper FSR



















Fox Float 32 Fork
Fox Floar R rear shock with Brain
Shimano XT crank
Raceface 32T narrow-wide chainring
Shimano XT shifter
Shimano XT rear derailleur w/clutch
Shimano XT cassette 11-36T
Avid BB7 front 185mm rotor
Avid BB7 rear 160mm rotor
Kenda Nevegal 26 x 2.5in front and rear


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

And, it's got that pretty purple paint job!


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Haven't posted here in a while. Latest upgrades include a 170 Lyrik RCT3 and a Command Post ircc. Once the Minion SS dies up probably throw on an Aggressor. Love this bike!

















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

real funny bike!


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

New Strive!


----------



## Grimm19 (Feb 19, 2017)

gckless said:


> New Strive!


Do you live in the states?


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Grimm19 said:


> Do you live in the states?


Not right now. This is in South Korea.


----------



## c_mack9 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

She's nearly complete! WrenchScience helped me out big time on this build. I won't lie. Playing with their bike builder online was pretty cool. 









Stikrd made me custom fork decals




















Fabric cageless water bottle just barely fits








Frame: Evil The Calling (large)
Rear shock: Rockshox Super Deluxe 131mm
Fork: Rockshox Pike RCT3 140mm 
Wheels: 27.5 Raceface Turbine R rims with RF Vault hubs 30mm 
Tyres: e*thirteen TRS R front, WTB Breakout 2.3 Light/Fast rear 
Cranks: RaceFace Next SL G4 170mm
Chainring: Absolute Black Oval 32T 
Rear derailleur: SRAM Eagle X01 12spd
Handlebars: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 760mm
Stem: Thompson Elite 4X
Grips: ESI Chunky
Seat: Fabric Scoop Radius Elite 
Seatpost: 9Point8 Fallline 175mm
Cassette: SRAM Eagle X01 12spd
Brakes: SRAM Guide RSC 180mm front/rear
Shifters: SRAM X01 Eagle
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Chain: SRAM Eagle
Pedals: RaceFace Chester


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

JCWages said:


> She's nearly complete! WrenchScience helped me out big time on this build. I won't lie. Playing with their bike builder online was pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 1127375
> 
> ...


Love it Justincasewages! Especially that "Powered by Evil" sticker!

This is Just_Jinky from Instagram by the way!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Just J said:


> Love it Justincasewages! Especially that "Powered by Evil" sticker!
> 
> This is Just_Jinky from Instagram by the way!


Hey what up? Haha Thanks! You have good taste so that means a lot.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

JCWages said:


> Hey what up? Haha Thanks! You have good taste so that means a lot.


Ha! Thanks man, appreciate it, you do too!


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice build, like the subtle touches of color. I wanna ride one of those. I'm in Seattle, shouldn't be to hard to set up a demo.....just time, and weather.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Tikiguy said:


> Nice build, like the subtle touches of color. I wanna ride one of those. I'm in Seattle, shouldn't be to hard to set up a demo.....just time, and weather.


It's pretty fickin' awesome. Just don't demo one unless you are ready to buy. It's that good. Then again so is your T-130!


----------



## MB_rider (Mar 19, 2016)

*2010 Trek Remedy 8*

Bought my first full suspension bike the other day! Interesting build that includes a 2010 remedy frame with similar vintage fox suspension and built with entry level components. Really sweet entry level full suspension bike at a great price. Not really a all mountain rider but figure I would share anyway.
Frame: 19.5" 2010 trek remedy 8
Rear shock: Fox float DRCV 150 mm
Fork: Fox float 32 RP24 150 mm
Wheels: 26" mavic 717 disc 
Tyres: 2.0 kenda karma rear and tioga factory DH 2.30 front coming soon 
Cranks: TruvaTIV stylo
Chainring: Looking for a 32 tooth narrow wide
Rear derailleur: SRAM X7 9 speed
Handlebars: Old school carbon easton monkey lite XC with a 1" clamp
Stem: Bontrager something or other
Grips: Bontrager
Seat: Specialized rival 143
Seatpost: Raceface respondCassette: 9 speed 11-32
Brakes: Elixir 3 160 mm rotors
Shifters: SRAM X7
Headset: Cane Creek
Chain: SRAM
Pedals: VP Vice coming soon!


----------



## Tikiguy (Nov 18, 2010)

Short stem/wide bars and make sure the flip chips are in the "low slack" and your good to go. I put many miles on my old Remedy. Great bike.
Have fun!



MB_rider said:


> Bought my first full suspension bike the other day! Interesting build that includes a 2010 remedy frame with similar vintage fox suspension and built with entry level components. Really sweet entry level full suspension bike at a great price. Not really a all mountain rider but figure I would share anyway.
> Frame: 19.5" 2010 trek remedy 8
> Rear shock: Fox float DRCV 150 mm
> Fork: Fox float 32 RP24 150 mm
> ...


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

My "new" Bandit 29. I got sick of riding a hardtail on all the PA rocks, so I picked up the frame and fork used, and put everything from the hardtail on it that would fit.

2012 Transition Bandit 29, large frame
Pike RCT3 140mm w/Capra decals
RaceFace Turbine 725mm bars
RaceFace Turbine 50mm stem
ODI SDG grips
XTR M980 10 spd shifter
XT M786 10 spd derailleur
XT CN-HG95 chain
XT M771 11-36T cassette
XT M785 brakes
XT RT86 180mm/160mm rotors
RaceFace NarrowWide 32T chainring 
RaceFace Ride Cransket
Stan's ArchEX w/OEM stealth decals
Minion DHF 2.3 front
Ardent 2.25 rear
RaceFace Ride XC seatpost
Old Specialized saddle
Chris King i2 headset
Hope	Seatpost Collar

I have an appointment with Push in two weeks for the RP23 shock, and the RWS bearings are going in at the same time. Fox Transfer 125mm dropper, WolfTooth lever, SDG FlyMTN saddle, and RaceFace Atlas Stealth 785mm bars are all in the mail, should have them by the weekend. Waiting on Vorsprung to get the Pike Luftkappe back in stock, and I'll be installing it and rebuilding/bleeding the fork at the same time.

If I can keep myself upright, it's shaping up to be a great season on this bike. Even with a fork in need of a rebuild and damper bleed, and a shock in need of bushings and a rebuild, and some parts that aren't a great fit for this bike (bars, lack of dropper, etc), I absolutely love this thing. I wanted something I could ride much harder than a bland XC hardtail, and this bike is definitely it!


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

DC2.2GSR said:


> My "new" Bandit 29. I got sick of riding a hardtail on all the PA rocks, so I picked up the frame and fork used, and put everything from the hardtail on it that would fit.
> 
> 2012 Transition Bandit 29, large frame
> Pike RCT3 140mm w/Capra decals
> ...


A word to the wise ^^ keep an eye in your rear triangle...

Particularly the lower stays (front & rear)



















I too, loved my Bandit - but it started cracking up  front weld didn't fix issue i.e. cracking shifted to weld edge.

A riding bud had a Bandit also that did the same thing 

YMMV...

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

targnik said:


> A word to the wise ^^ keep an eye in your rear triangle...
> 
> Particularly the lower stays (front & rear)
> 
> ...


I've heard all about the triangle cracking on them, unfortunately only after I bought the frame. For now I'm just going to keep an eye on it and hope I don't end up with the same thing happening. If it does crack, I'll just break out the TIG and weld it up as many times as I need to. It will be a pain in the ass, but I think I should be able to get a season out of it.

After reading about the crack issues, I was actually considering preemptively boxing that section of the frame where the cracks are known to happen, and gusseting the rear. Might sound excessive, but with a TIG welder in the garage and nothing but time, I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i doubt it would help as its a case of poor heat treating,you can reweld or weld in supports but it would need reheat treating 

i am on my second Giant reign(2016) frame


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^this


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

theMISSIONARY said:


> i doubt it would help as its a case of poor heat treating,you can reweld or weld in supports but it would need reheat treating
> 
> i am on my second Giant reign(2016) frame


You could've afforded carbon by now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> You could've afforded carbon by now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i didnt pay for the second frame....it was warrantied 

and a mates reign advanced 2 cracked......the carbon is not the do all and be all i am afraid


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

theMISSIONARY said:


> i doubt it would help as its a case of poor heat treating,you can reweld or weld in supports but it would need reheat treating
> 
> i am on my second Giant reign(2016) frame


I wouldn't go without reheat treating. I have a kiln I use in knifemaking and for other alloy heat treating that has plenty of room for that chainstay section.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Give it ago its a win or off to the junk with it


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Give it ago its a win or off to the junk with it


It would just be an excuse to not be a cheapass and actually buy a new frame!

Hoping this Bandit lasts a bit though, rode again yesterday and I'm really loving it. Same trails I'm used to have a whole different feel now.


----------



## Grimm19 (Feb 19, 2017)

Very nice! Nice screen name as well...I miss my EG6 everyday...


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

Grimm19 said:


> Very nice! Nice screen name as well...I miss my EG6 everyday...


Thanks! You're the first person outside of a Honda forum who caught the meaning. I used to have a '95 GSR with an H22A swap, so the 2.2 part fit nicely. It has been a long time since I've had anything fun to rip around in.


----------



## _DV8_ (May 4, 2014)

Specialized Enduro EVO


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

_DV8_ said:


> Specialized Enduro EVO


The best Specialized is the one you can't see!


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> The best Specialized is the one you can't see!


Don't look at this then.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LCBooger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a real bike!


----------



## _DV8_ (May 4, 2014)

....//////


----------



## ikolbyi (Jul 2, 2015)

Rather than a picture, made a video of my ride:


----------



## LIA_TheGerman (Dec 17, 2016)

My Diamondback Mission 3x1, works extremely well for me, running Bomber Z1 forks and a Float R in the back, wheelset's Sun Ringle MTX33's









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ZzFabz (Apr 26, 2017)

*Great rides, you all!*

Sharing mine, hope you like it.

LaPierre Zesty 214. Pics are old, I used to run a 3 x 9 drivetrain, but switched to 1 x 9 a few days ago. Front Derailleur used to be SLX as well. Same with the front tire, used to run 2 RaceKings, now got a Maxxis, as described below.

* Frame Size & Color: Medium / Red.
* Fork: Rock Shox Recon 335 / 140mm Travel.
* Brakes: Formula RX 180/180.
* Cranks: Shimano Deore.
* Front Derailleur: N/A.
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX 9 Speed.
* Pedals: Wellgo CNC Platform B137B.
* Stem: LaPierre stock / 80mm.
* Handlebar: Blackspire Riser Bar 800mm / 20mm rise.
* Seatpost: LaPierre stock.
* Saddle: Selle Italia.
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano SM/BB 71.
* Cassette: Shimano HG400 / 9 Speed.
* Grips: No idea! Was wondering myself, in fact.
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller, 26x2.5.
* Front Rim + Rear Rim: AlexRims SX44 26''.
* Front Hub + Rear Hub: Shimano Deore HB M525.
* Rear Tire: Continental RaceKing, 26x2.2.
* Weight: 12.5 kg.




















Let me now what you think.

Cheers!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Are those road brakes? And the bike taking a bath in the top pic?


----------



## ZzFabz (Apr 26, 2017)

Shredman69 said:


> Are those road brakes? And the bike taking a bath in the top pic?


I'm using Formula RX brakes, not the best brakes for road, if you ask me 

And yes, I like to ride in the winter a lot, and that day the weather was ESPECIALLY bad, so I washed it there before heading to give it a full service back in January.


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*2015 Santa Cruz Bronson C*

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson C Lg Frame
RockShox Pike fork 160mm
Nukeproof ware head 165mm handlebar
Rental 40mm stem a
Lizard skin northshore grips
Fox Float Evol rear shock
Marsh Guard mud guard
27.5 Fulcrum Red Power aluminum rims
Shwalbe Magic Mary 2.35 tires
Shimano SLX brakes with Icetech 180mm rotors
Shimano XT deore 10 speed clutch mech
Shimano 175mm SLX cranks
Wolf tooth 32t oval chain ring 
Shimano SLX shifter
Map chain guide/bash guard
Sunrace 11 x 46 t cassett 
Mallet DH pedals 
Cane creek headset
Easton 150mm dropper post
Wtb saddle


----------



## ZzFabz (Apr 26, 2017)

Great rig, really like the colors too 8)


----------



## _DV8_ (May 4, 2014)

Love the Bronson's keep 'em coming


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Almost done building this thing up. Cant wait to take it down to Bentonville to shred the ledges.

* Frame Size & Color: 2017 BMC Speedfox medium yellow carbon/alloy
* Fork: Fox 34 performance 130mm
* Shock: Fox Float dps evol
* Brakes: SLX
* Cranks: Next SL G4
* Front Derailleur: MRP bottle opener
* Rear Derailleur: XTR 11s
* Pedals: Time ATAC 
* Stem: Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Thomson Trail C
* Seatpost: KS lev 125
* Saddle: Fizik Tundra VS
* Bottom Bracket: Enduro 4130 PF
* Cassette: Sram 1150
* Grips: Sram foam lock on
* Front Tire: DHF 2.5 wt
* Front Wheel: EX 1501 Spline One 29" 25mm internal
* Rear Tire: DHR 2.3
* Rear Wheel: EX 1501 Spline One 29" 25mm internal
* Weight: 28 and change


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

JCWages said:


> She's nearly complete!
> 
> Frame: Evil The Calling (large)
> Rear shock: Rockshox Super Deluxe 131mm
> ...


Awesome Evil! I liked your vid with Brian K


----------



## hguimaraes (Jan 5, 2009)

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson C
Rockshox PIKE RCT3 160mm 2 Tokens
Truvativ Blackbox Jerome Clementz handlebar
Truvativ 50mm stem 
Ergon grips
Fox Float Performance EVOL
Easton AR27 wheelset
Specialized Butcher / Slaughter tires
SRAM Guide RSC brakes 
SRAM X01
Rockshox Reverb
WTB saddle
Mavic Crossroc pedals

I love this bike...


















Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

Giant Iguana


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

This 25-pounder stole my chunder:









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## BobbyLight350z (Feb 1, 2016)

Heres my scout









Transition Scout M (invisaframe & enduro max bearings)
Fork: Pike 150mm 
Headset: Cane creek 40 Headset 
Shifter: XTR m9000
Rear Derailuer: XTR m9000
Cassette: Sram GX 10-42
Cranks: XT m8000 (170mm)
Chainring: Wolftooth 32T
BB: XT m8000
Pedals: Raceface Chester 
Saddle: WTB Volt team Ti 
Seat Post: Cheap Truativ until I get dropper
Stem: Truativ 35mm (temporary)
Bars: Chromag Fubars OSX 780mm (25mm rise)
Grips: ODI SDG
Brakes: XTR Trail 
Rotors: Rt-86 Ice tech 180mm/180mm
Wheels: Industry Nine Enduro 305 
Front Tire: Hanz Dampf 2.35 Trailstar
Rear Tire: Rock Razor 2.35 Pacestar

Next it is getting a bontranger drop line, a renthal fatbar lite and renthal 35mm stem.


----------



## 1911pro (May 11, 2017)

*Motobecane Hal6 team 11*















Only changes so far are 
Ks lev dx dropper.
Fabric shallow scoop saddle.
Black ops proform pedals.
Ergo grips.
I know a lot of the people on here hate the Hal6 and some of the arguments are well taken, but it has been a great bike for me so far. I am having a blast on it!


----------



## 2zmtnz (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2017 Giant Reign 2

-=Changes from stock=-

*Bars trimmed to 790mm
*Easton lock-on grips (thick)
*Enudroguard mudguard
*Magic Mary SS Tsc Evo 2.35, front
*Minion DHRII Exo TR dual compound 2.3, rear
*Wheels/tires = tubeless
*7x bands (volume reducers) in rear shock
*3x tokens (volume reducers) in fork
*30t Absolute Black Oval chainring
*Chain guide/bash guard removed o_0

-=Likely future changes=-

*Metallic brake pads
*Stealth 142x12 axle
*MRP Ramp Control cartridge
*Stronger wheels i.e. 32 spokes vs 28, wider/stiffer rims + better hubs
*Better dropper remote
*HRII rear tire? More Winter grip









Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Orbea Occam AM H10 with 150mm fox transfer dropper


----------



## vernondozier (Aug 31, 2011)

1911pro said:


> View attachment 1149126
> View attachment 1149127
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I hadn't sold my MB....loved that ride. The hals and new hals have insane components for the price. Would buy one again....


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

*Santa Cruz Noma 2018*

Lyrik 180mm
Rockshox Super Deluxe Coil RCT
sramm XX1-X01 Eagle
Formula cura
Reverb 170mm
Ztr flow mk3-dt swiss 240's
Answer 810 carbon

13.7 kg


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice Nomad. It looks like the front of your saddle is melting though. I'd put some carbon wheels and an air shock on that bad boy too, to lighten it up a little bit.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

13.7 kg is a great weight for a similar toy ( imho ), for a "lighter" use I have a 5010


----------



## ggamster (Sep 17, 2010)

*So pumped*









I just built this the other night. XX1 Carbon


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

l.j.silver said:


> 13.7 kg is a great weight for a similar toy ( imho ), for a "lighter" use I have a 5010


Nice! Hey bro, what is the distance between your chainstays? I want to see how big of a tire can be used.


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

ggamster said:


> I just built this the other night. XX1 Carbon


I thought you meant those white wheels. Those things POP


----------



## ggamster (Sep 17, 2010)

Ha, well there is some debate if the white wheels are staying. What do you think?


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

ggamster said:


> Ha, well there is some debate if the white wheels are staying. What do you think?


I love them. I can't tell if they are Ark or Enkei, but the contrast looks great. I also think if you had them coated in hypersilver, that would look good with the car's paint and the current tires.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice! Hey bro, what is the distance between your chainstays? I want to see how big of a tire can be used.


thank you

I have maxxis 2.4 and there is still plenty of room for bigger tires


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

l.j.silver said:


> thank you
> 
> I have maxxis 2.4 and there is still plenty of room for bigger tires


Yeah, I was thinking about possibly getting one, (frame only custom build) but I run 26+ which is the same diameter as 27.5, but It would need to fit a 2.8 in there, (2.75 actual width on Maxis Minnion DHRII). That's why I was looking for the measurement in between the stays. Thanks though.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about possibly getting one, (frame only custom build) but I run 26+ which is the same diameter as 27.5, but It would need to fit a 2.8 in there, (2.75 actual width on Maxis Minnion DHRII). That's why I was looking for the measurement in between the stays. Thanks though.


it's fit 2.8 tires also in 27.5 set up

Santa Cruz Nomad V4 MY2018 170mm - Page 7- Mtbr.com


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

*My Zerode Taniwha DVO*

IMG_3052 by John Liu, on Flickr

IMG_2812 by John Liu, on Flickr

drive top by John Liu, on FlickrSome 
HUb by John Liu, on Flickr

IMG_3055 by John Liu, on FlickrHighLight specs.	
Rear Shock	DVO	Topaz T3Air	
Fork	DVO	Diamond Boost 170mm	
Brakes	Hope Technology	Tech3 E4	
Shifters	Pinion Grip Shift	
Drive Train Pinion GearBox
Front Wheel Hope with Light Bicycle Carbon 
Rear Wheel OnyxISO HGSS-142/12mm WTB	Asym i29	
Spokes	Sapim	CX-Ray	
Tire MaxxisMinion DHF 2.5 WT	
Saddle	ChromagLynx DT	
Seatpost	DVO Garnet


----------



## mEKamonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

My New 2018 Trek Remedy 8. My first non XC bike, this thing has been a blast to ride! Had no idea how much more than 100mm of travel allowed for poor piloting skills


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

this thing here

DVO Diamond 27.5 170mm 110 Boost, DVO Topaz, DVO Garnet, i9 Carbon Pillars


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> IMG_3052 by John Liu, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2812 by John Liu, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Beautiful ride! Well done man! How's it ride and what's the weight? I'd like to get one or a new carbon Deviate, (also a pinion gearbox).

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/deviate-cycles-press-release.html


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Winguba (Dec 29, 2012)

This IS muy fireeye burning am; 160/160
Marzocchi 350cr 
DT swiss e1650(30mm)
Front hutchinson toro
Rear continental barón 
1x11v crank shimano, sunrace 11-46, shifter gx, absolut black oval 30t
Rock shox rc3 plus debonair 216x63
Handlebars nukeproof warhead carbón
Brakes Shimano Saints
Stem answer Atac ame 30mm









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's my freshly custom build Bird Aeris 120

Frame: Bird Aeris 120 large in Atomic Blue 
Shock: Rockshox Deluxe RT3 Debonair 210x55 Metric
Fork: Rockshox Pike RCT3 SA boost 130mm 2018
BB: Shimano Saint BSA
Headset: Hope Tech ZS44/ZS56
Crankset: Shimano Saint 175mm w. Renthal 1XR 32T 
Pedals: Superstarcomponents Nano Tech flats, black
Groupset: XTR 11s w. 11-42 XT 
Seatpost: Yep Components Uptimizer 2.0 HC 125
Sadle: Chromag Trailmaster
Brakes: Shimano XTR Trail 988 with XTR/Saint discs front 180mm rear 180mm
Stem: Renthal Apex, 31mm
Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 31.8mm, 20mm rise
Grips: Chromag Squarewave Lock on black
Wheelset: DT Swiss 350 CL hubs with WTB i29 asym rims and DT Comp spokes/brass nipl
Front Tire: Bontrager SE5 2.3 Team Issue
Rear Tire: Bontrager SE4 2.35 Team Issue


----------



## LIRJAMMEN (Sep 21, 2008)

Here my Blur LT2.

* Frame Size & Color: Blur lT2 size L Black anodized
* Fork: Rpck Shox Revelation RCT3 150mm
* Brakes: Avid DB5
* Cranks: Shimano XT 175mm
* Rear Derailleur: Sram GX
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1 
* Stem: Renthal Apex 60 mm 
* Handlebar: Easton haven 740mm
* Seatpost: Rock Shox Reverb 125mm
* Saddle: Wtb Silverado
* Bottom Bracket: Chris King bottom bracket 
* Cassette: Sunrace 11-40
* Headset: Hope 1 1/8
* Grips: Burgtec
* Front Tire: Continental Mountain king 2.4
* Front Rim: Mavic XM 819 tubeless
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2
* Rear Tire: Continental X-King 2.2
* Rear Rim: Dt Swiss m480 tubeless
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope Pro 2 
* Weight: 29,32 Lb


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

2016 Yeti SB6 with DVO suspension front and rear


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

2016 Yeti SB6

DVO Diamond/Topaz
XO1 Eagle drive train


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

That deserves better pictures than that!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

bikeboardorblade said:


> That deserves better pictures than that!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You know, your right. More pics on the way


----------



## Jyn (Apr 6, 2009)

2018 Attack trail 8


----------



## Yupstate (Apr 6, 2016)

Pivot Mach 5.5 Carbon
Pro XT/XTR 1x Build modified with:
Fox X2 rear shock
XD driver and XX1 Cassette
Race Face Next SL G4 Crankset
Ibis 742 Carbon wheels w/ I9 hubs
27.5lbs w/o pedals (Medium)


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yupstate said:


> Pivot Mach 5.5 Carbon
> Pro XT/XTR 1x Build modified with:
> Fox X2 rear shock
> XD driver and XX1 Cassette
> ...


Very nice. I think that will be my next frame.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fork RockShox Pike RCT3 160mm Travel
Rear Shock Ohlins STX22 AIR
Wheelset Stan's NoTubes ZTR Flow Ex Team, 27.5", 12x142mm rear
Tires Maxxis HR2 2.3" front & rear 
Brakes Shimano XT M785 hydraulic disc, RT86 203mm rotor front, 180mm rear
Shifter SRAM GX Eagle, 12 speed
Rear Derailleur SRAM GX Eagle, 12 speed
Crankset Truvativ Descendant Carbon 170mm cranks w/ X-sync 2, 32t Oval
Cassette SRAM GX Eagle, 10-50, 12 speed
Chain SRAM Eagle, 12 speed
Handlebar Thomson DH Aluminum, 12mm x 800mm
Stem Thomson Elite X4: 60mm
Grips Red Monkey Klampz
Seatpost Kindshock LEV Integra w/ Southpaw Remote, 30.9mm x 175 mm of travel


----------



## Yupstate (Apr 6, 2016)

crank1979 said:


> Very nice. I think that will be my next frame.


Cool, how would you built it up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaunusTrails (Feb 6, 2018)

My new Canyon Spectral 2018: Yeah!!!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnVDe-iNOk0_HnXhdKX8ZgA


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Swap the parts from my Recluse. DVO suspension front and rear, XT Di2 with a 26/36 front and 11-40 rear set up, Bouwmeester wheels, Trickstuff Direttissima brakes.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

*Kona Process 134DL with too many upgrades*








134 Process DL
34 Fox Factory
Fox DPS 
Shimano 11-46
Raceface 26 with Raceface Next R 
Reverb stealth
Shimano XTR carbon wheels
XT Group 1x11
XT Brakes 203/180
DHF - front, High roller 2 rear
ENVE 760 carbon bar


----------



## marr85 (Jun 17, 2016)

Built me a new bike, i have


----------



## mrbadwrench (Sep 13, 2016)

A lot of really nice bikes on here making me drool!

My 2017 trek remedy 8

Rear shock: Rockshox Reactiv
Fork: Rockshox Pike 150mm
Wheels: 27.5 stans arch mk3 laced to purple hope pro 4
Tyres: maxxis high roller 2.4 front, maxxis ardent 2.4 rear
Cranks: GX
Chainring: absoluteblack 32t oval w/ wolftooth purple bolts
Rear derailleur: shimano xt
Handlebars: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 760mm
Stem: bontrager line
Grips: odi elite pro
Seat: bontrager kovee elite
Seatpost: fox transfer 125 w/ wolftooth lever
Cassette: ethirteen 9-44 trs
Brakes: shimano slx 7000
Shifters: shimano xt 8000
Chain: GX
Pedals: xt trail


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Did a vinyl wrap in my Patrol. Splattered with RockShox, Hope, Renthal and Race Face bits. Etc.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

This thread has some beautiful bikes!


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

Likely being replaced next year...

My Prophet MX1 being serviced for another season.

20180303_173435 by k2blt, on Flickr


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

k2blt said:


> Likely being replaced next year...
> 
> My Prophet MX1 being serviced for another season.
> 
> 20180303_173435 by k2blt, on Flickr


Is that a medium frame? Also what seat post is that? I ride a vanilla Prophet and finding a good dropper with more than 100mm of travel that doesn't cost $450+ is impossible. 27.2 ftw.

The 4x/MX frames are damn rare too. I'd love to score one. Convert it to 27.5 and slap a 200x57 shock on it for about 160mm of travel. They're cleared for 570mm a2c so a big fork is not out of the question. The thru 12mm rear helps too.

Anyway nice Prophet. :thumbsup:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Mini bike check
14 Tracer carbon

Dvo sprung
Powered by E13 trs Race carbon cranks
Rolling i9 Enduro 305 wrapped in E13 shoes
Stoping with Shimano Zee
Renthal cockpit with Fabric couch
Green accent hardware from Intense
Protection by Invisiframe































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## k2blt (Jun 25, 2014)

Energetik said:


> Is that a medium frame? Also what seat post is that? I ride a vanilla Prophet and finding a good dropper with more than 100mm of travel that doesn't cost $450+ is impossible. 27.2 ftw.
> 
> The 4x/MX frames are damn rare too. I'd love to score one. Convert it to 27.5 and slap a 200x57 shock on it for about 160mm of travel. They're cleared for 570mm a2c so a big fork is not out of the question. The thru 12mm rear helps too.
> 
> Anyway nice Prophet. :thumbsup:


Thanks! 2006 MX1 Medium frame. The dropper is just a KS Eten... it's finicky, but it's been as reliable as my Reverb on my 1st gen Nomad. I thought about the 650b conversion, but compared this set-up to a 27.5 on my friends bike and it is super close... almost negligible with the Contis. Next bike will be 27.5 or 29, but I'll keep this thing forever.

I went back to my DHX 5.0 air and Talas 36 RC2 this week. A little better for the climbs here in MA.

20180329_165701 by k2blt, on Flickr


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

k2blt said:


> Thanks! 2006 MX1 Medium frame. The dropper is just a KS Eten... it's finicky, but it's been as reliable as my Reverb on my 1st gen Nomad. I thought about the 650b conversion, but compared this set-up to a 27.5 on my friends bike and it is super close... almost negligible with the Contis. Next bike will be 27.5 or 29, but I'll keep this thing forever.
> 
> I went back to my DHX 5.0 air and Talas 36 RC2 this week. A little better for the climbs here in MA.
> 
> 20180329_165701 by k2blt, on Flickr


Looks good. I just converted mine to 1x11 Shimano M8000. I can't wait to ride it. Still cold here in PA and muddy of course. I'm stuck on an older Marz 44 with 9mm drop outs at the moment. I got a cheap Shimano wheelset and I'm using a 15mm to 9mm adapter. I plan to get a new fork eventually with a standard 15mm thru axle. Maybe a Manitou Mattoc or a Pike if I can find a good deal.

I'll post a picture of my updated 05 Prophet at some point. Classic single pivots ftw.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

2012 Rumblefish

29 2.25 Maxxis Ardents set up tubeless
Eastern 70m stem
SLX hydros
Sram X7 rear
Cromag quad killer 37t n/w up front

really fun bike thinking about getting a more normal sized front ring st some point.


----------



## N-K (Feb 13, 2016)

Upgraded my setup with a new Cotic Rocket 2018 frame, McLeod and Manitou Mattoc.


----------



## spunkmtb (Jun 22, 2009)

piperpilot964 said:


> Mini bike check
> 14 Tracer carbon
> 
> Dvo sprung
> ...


So what was the process of turning your Zee's green?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

spunkmtb said:


> So what was the process of turning your Zee's green?


Calipers are powder coated. My brother was getting some stuff done for his truck and had his guy throw those into the batch. Darn good match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hw523 (Apr 4, 2015)

2018 Evil Calling
*Frame Size & Color: Large Angry Dolphin
* Fork: Fox 34 Performance Elite 
* Brakes: Sram Guide R
* Cranks: Sram Eagle GX
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: Sram Eagle GX
* Pedals: HT Composite
* Stem: Raceface affect 35
* Handlebar: Spank 35 Vibracore
* Seatpost: Raceface Turbine Dropper
* Saddle: WTB Pure Pro
* Bottom Bracket: Sram
* Cassette: Sram Eagle GX
* Headset: FSA
* Grips: Raceface 
* Front Tire: Onza Ibex 2.4x27.5
* Front Rim: Stans Flow MK3
* Front Hub/Skewer: I9 Torch
* Rear Tire: Onza Ibex 2.4x27.5
* Rear Rim: Stans Flow MK3
* Rear Hub/Skewer I9 Torch
* Weight 29-30ish


----------



## Kevinl314 (May 16, 2016)

hw523 said:


> 2018 Evil Calling
> *Frame Size & Color: Large Angry Dolphin
> * Fork: Fox 34 Performance Elite
> * Brakes: Sram Guide R
> ...


damn that's nice


----------



## Kevinl314 (May 16, 2016)

My Meta AM v4.2


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is the current state of my rig, bought it new in 2009 and still shreddin past everyone at the bike parks :yesnod: Hard to part ways with this thing, I've owned it for too long.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nordest Bardino
Funn Fatboy 800mm bars
Funn 40mm Stem
XT groupset and brakes
X-Fusion 140mm Trace
X-Fuson HiLo 125SL dropper
Hope hubs laced to WTB i23 rims
Running 1x10


----------



## smittycop (Jul 7, 2015)

2015 Trek Fuel EX 8, fully stock at the moment 









Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

2017 Bronson CC
2017 Fox 36 Factory
Avy worked Monarch Plus
We Are One 30mm Carbon Wheels with DT350 hubs and 54t ratchet upgrade
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 F/Maxxis Aggressor 2.5 R
Deore XT 1X11 with Wolftooth 49t GC
Deore XT Brakes
203mm rotors F/R
Absolute Black 30T Oval Chainring
Race Face Turbine Cinch Cranks
Reverb 150mm with Wolftooth Sustain Lever
Race Face Chester Pedals
SC 800mm Carbon Bars
Oury Grips


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

Wasn't thrilled with boost or any of the new 'cool' features so I stuck with my Giant Trance Advanced 1 2016.

Here it is with new wheels from Zelvy in Australia!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Pivot Mach 5.5


----------



## speedcrash (Aug 23, 2018)

*2018 Following MB*









Just Built
2018 Following MB
120mm Rockshox Debonair Delux RC3
140mm Fox 34 Factory
GX Eagle Groupset
Raceface Turbine Cranks, 32T Ring and BB
Hope Stem
Deity Mohawk Bar
XT Brakes and Rotors
Hope Boost Hubs with Raceface Arc 30 Rims
Fox Transfer 130 Dropper
Deity Knuckleduster Grips
Wolf Tooth Components Dropper Remote
Maxxis DHR and DHF


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's my 2016 Transition Patrol, just finished applying the new graphics. I took a chance on the Marzocchi when I was building the bike, Jenson's were clearing them out at the time. I liked it so much I picked up another from the classifieds for another build down the road.


----------



## redtil (Sep 1, 2012)

N-K said:


> Upgraded my setup with a new Cotic Rocket 2018 frame, McLeod and Manitou Mattoc.
> View attachment 1192368
> 
> View attachment 1192369










That looks so nice


----------



## Rbendt (May 8, 2018)

A lot of great looking bikes!! Here’s my baby, Canfield Riot with Push Industries coils front and back. Full Deity build, and we are one carbon wheels with onyx hubs:thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice ride man! What does it weigh?


----------



## ReignSX (Dec 5, 2018)

Still shredding a 26". 2013 Jekyll. I need to get rid of the 180mm. Looking at a 160mm Pike. I also have a Reign SX on the way.


----------



## SchwinnJumper (Dec 17, 2018)

*I play on the best department store branded ride ever*

Here is my bike stats:
Schwinn Protocol 2.7

*Frame Size & Color: 17" Royal Blue powder coated, matte

* Fork: SR Suntour Epixon 27.5, 120mm travel, air

* Brakes: Generic mechanical front, Shimano SLX rear

* Cranks: Jiankun iXF 170mm crankset, 104 BCD

* Front Derailleur: Tourney, used as jump stop

* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X01 DH

* Pedals: FBM N!CE Nylon platforms, Lightning Wrap

* Stem: Bavel 50mm

* Handlebar: TruVativ Holzfeller DH-Riserbar, 680mm wide

* Seatpost: TranzX 100mm travel Dropper

* Saddle: Schwinn

* Bottom Bracket: 68mm threaded w/ 32t oval

* Cassette: Sunrace 8s 40-11

* Headset: Generic

* Grips: Kona Key Grip

* Front Tire: Generic 2.25

* Front Rim: Schwinn Alloy, double wall, 36h

* Front Hub/Skewer: Generic 9mm QR, 36h, disc

* Rear Tire: Continental TrailKing 2.4 with ProTection

* Rear Rim: Schwinn Alloy, double wall, 36h

* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore M525 9mm QR, 36h, disc

* Weight: 35lbs

My bike during reassembly replacing a worn '06 marzocchi am1:








I know this is right at the border between XC and AM, but the frame LOVES both. I've got about 110mm travel in the rear, I have 120 up front, and this bike needed the oval to counter the drag of the weight, which is 4lbs more than diamondback's best aluminum enduro bike, the release.

Here is my bike reassembled:


----------



## conoat (Dec 4, 2017)

*2018 XX1 Firebird*

uprgrades:

saint brakes with 203mm front rotor
Chromag 40mm stem
Enve M9 bar at 795mm
KS Lev Integra 175mm dropper
SDG saddle


----------



## Keepfast (Dec 14, 2018)

Cool, dude. I would like to get the same one.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

* Frame Size & Color: Rurok Cordillera 
* Fork: Pike rct3 with debonair mod
* Brakes: saint with icetech rotors
* Cranks: xtr 980
* Front Derailleur: none
* Rear Derailleur: gx 11spd
* Pedals: cb mallet dh
* Stem: funnduro
* Handlebar: fu40 chromag
* Seatpost: revive 160mm
* Saddle: wtb valcon
* Bottom Bracket: ck
* Cassette: gx 11spd
* Headset: 
* Grips: sunline 
* Tire: hr2 2.4
* Rim: wtb i29 asym
* Hub: CK

Rurok is a Philippine bike brand.

They're also coming up with a 180mm 29er









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2epCnsn

Frame: Pivot Mach 5.5

Rear shock: Fox Float X2

Fork: RS Lyrik with 160mm air shaft

Wheels: Bouwmeester Tammar with DT 240 hubs

Tyres: Maxxis Minion 2.5" DHF WT front, Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.3" rear tubeless

Cranks: Shimano XT 36/26

Rear derailleur: Shimano XTR Di2

Front derailleur: Shimano XT Di2

Handlebars: Pro Tharsis Trail Di2

Stem: Truvativ Descendant 50mm

Grips: Ergon GE1

Seat: Selle Italia Flite something

Seatpost: Bike Yoke Revive

Cassette: Shimano XT 11-40

Brakes: Magura MT7 with HC3 levers

Shifters: Shimano XT Di2 front, XTR Di2 rear

Headset: Cane Creek 40

System display: Shimano XT Di2

Chain: Shimano XTR

Pedals: Mavic Crossmax

Bottles: Canyon Eject


----------



## DrMud (Oct 28, 2009)

*First ride with my Banshee Prime*


----------



## AUrider (Jan 5, 2016)

This is my fully custom BMC Speedfox 01. Started life as a stock 2017 Speedfox 02 XT build then through warranties, broken parts, and swaps from other bikes has become an Enduro smasher.
Surprisingly the only parts to have not broken/ needed upgrading are the wheels and saddle.

Frame: 2015 (brand new in 2018) BMC Speedfox 01, gloss carbon

Fork: 2019 Rockshox Lyrik RC2 160mm

Rear Shock: Rockshox Monarch RCT3 plus Debonair

Brakes: SRAM Guide Ultimate

Cranks: Race Face Next R

Drivetrain: SRAM XX1 11spd

Cassette: e*thirteen TRS+

Pedals: Shimano XT Trail

Stem: Control Tech Lynx 50mm

Handlebar: SMAC Innovations DPA 38mm rise

Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb Stealth B1

Saddle: WTB Volt Team

Grips: DMR Deathgrips

Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 (F) Maxxis Aggressor 2.3 (R) w/ Huck Norris

Wheelset: DT Swiss M1700 Spline 2

Weight: 28-29.5









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demizez99 (Dec 2, 2012)

*YT Jeffsy 27.5 2018*


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Ride-beer-rinse-repeat said:


> My new ride - just broken in.
> 
> * Frame Size & Color: Large black Butcher
> * Fork: Rockshox Revelation XX
> ...


Front derailleur is what you have if you want to sit down in the saddle when climbing instead of walking next to the bike. ;-)


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

las-palmas said:


> Front derailleur is what you have if you want to sit down in the saddle when climbing instead of walking next to the bike. ;-)


Yes, this exactly.:thumbsup: Also, nice Jefsy above.


----------



## clintj (Nov 17, 2018)

Mine, waiting for spring.

Norco Sight C9
GX Eagle
Guide RS brakes, 200F/180R, Kool Stop pads
Wolf Tooth dropper remote and bling kit
Minion DHR and DHF
Deity Black Kat pedals

Otherwise, stock.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

My Bird Aeris 120LT

2018 Pike 140 RCT3 DebonAir upgrade
2018 Super Deluxe RCT 210x55 (130mm)
XTR 11s trigger+rear mech, 11-42
Rotor R-Raptor 32T
Bontrager Line Pro flats
350CL boost hubs, Spank 350 Vibrocore, DT Comp, DT brass nips
Kenda Hellkat PRO ATC 2.4/Nevegal2 PRO ATC 2.4
XT M8020 4pot brakes 203/180 RT99 
OneUp 170 dropper
Fabric Scoop Race Radius saddle
Renthal 33 stem, Fatbar Carbon 800
ODI Rouge grips


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

My new Specialized Enduro Elite 29er

Carbon Frame, aluminum rear triangle

Öhlins RXF 36 air fork 160mm
RockShock Monarch Plus RCT3
Deity 35mm Carbon bars, Knuckleduster grips Speedtrap Saddle 
SRAM Code R brakes 
WTB Vigilante 2.6 Trailboss 2.6 tires

the #edurosaurus


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

*SC 5010cc*

work in progress :
5010cc
2017 pike rct3 150mm
fox dpx2
truvativ descendant dub 32t.oval
garbaruk 11-48
xtr m9000
crank brothers iodine 780mm
rockshox reverb 170mm
selle italia slr superflow
formula r1 racing
ztr arch mk 3 dt swiss240s
maxxis minion dhr2 wt 2.40 front - rear


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

2005 Cannondale Prophet custom build. by Jason Brendlinger me

I've posted this before but it's changed a lot since then. Why bother building up such an old frame? Because I can't afford a new bike and I love the way this one rides.

Current specs:
05 Prophet frame
Rock shox monarch 200x50mm custom tuned by Dirtlabs
2016 Fox 34 factory 150mm 27.5 15mm non boost
Shimano m8000 xt shifters, crank, BB, derailleur.
Wolftooth 32t narrow wide chain ring
SRAM 11spd cassette and chain
Shimano MT55 wheelset 26"
Magura MT5 brakes and storm rotors 180mm/160mm centerlock adapter 
Race face next bar 725mm, and stem 60mm. Tried to find a middle ground between old school geo and newer
Raceface ride seatpost 27.2
Ergon saddle and grips
Raceface aeffect flat pedals
Continental trail king F/R 2.2

This frame allows for a 27.5 conversion. The fork is such a huge upgrade over the 2012 Marz 44 rlo that I had to install it even with 26" wheels. Rides amazing. Still dialing in the settings.
I have a set of wtb vigilante/trail boss 27.5 tires. Got tubes. Just need to find or build a 27.5 wheelset with the old 135mm rear spacing and the conversion is complete.

Love to find a good 27.2 dropper over 100mm that doesn't cost a fortune.

These custom builds are never really done of course! I know a new bike would ride better but I love the way the bike rides now and I can't afford a new complete. I also did a ton of research on Prophets and I know them inside and out plus I love to tinker and build bikes.

I named it Grave Metal. That's Latin for Heavy Metal. Hey? NERDS RIDE TOO!
It's tongue in cheek plus it IS heavy. I'd guess about 33lbs or so? Fun project!


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Energetik said:


> 2005 Cannondale Prophet custom build. by Jason Brendlinger me
> 
> I've posted this before but it's changed a lot since then. Why bother building up such an old frame? Because I can't afford a new bike and I love the way this one rides.
> 
> ...


I'm running a KS Lev 125 27.2 in my XC frame that I've been pretty happy with.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh I didn't know the Lev came in 125mm 27.2 diameter. I'll definitely look into that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Small Frame
- DVO Diamond (green)
- Cane Creek Headset
- Shimano Hollowtech II BB
- RaceFace Cinch Narrow Wide 34T (green)
- RaceFace Ride cranks
- RaceFace SixC Ibeam seat post
- RaceFace Atlas Ibeam saddle
- RaceFace Atlas 35 Handle Bar (green)
- RaceFace Atlas 35 Stem 40mm
- Shimano XT HG95 SIL-TEC 10 Speed Chain 
- Shimano Deore HG-50 10S Cassette - 11-36t
- Shimano Zee M640 Shadow+ 10 Speed Rear Derailleur
- Shimano Zee M640 10 Speed Rear Shifter
- Shimano Saint M820 brake Front 
- Shimano XT M8020 brake Rear
- Mavic Crossmax 27.5" Wheelset
- Maxxis Minions , tubeless
--32.25lbs


----------



## drewdoog (May 12, 2012)

2019 (?) Motobecane HAL Boost

Fork: 2019 Rockshox Pike RC2 Debonair 150mm (stock)

Rear Shock: Rockshox Monarch RL (stock)

Brakes: XT 180mm (stock)

Cranks: FSA Orbit ZS (stock)

Drivetrain: SRAM GX 12spd (stock)

Cassette: SRAM GX 10-50 (stock)

Pedals: Raceface Chester

Stem: Truvativ Husstlefelt 50mm

Handlebar: Spank Spike 800 Vibrocore 800mm 35°

Seatpost: KS one (stock, hate it)

Saddle: WTB SL8 (stock)

Grips: Schwinn ergo

Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5, Rear Maxxis Minnon DHR 2.4 (Stans NoTube)

Wheelset: Spank Oozy 345 trail

Two complaints: water bottle holder position and dropper post. I will be upgrading that after we move into our new house.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

This is what mine looks like till something else breaks and needs to be replaced:


----------



## GNU_BLIND (Aug 5, 2015)

las-palmas said:


> This is what mine looks like till something else breaks and needs to be replaced:
> 
> View attachment 1255145
> 
> ...


Daddy chill


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

This is my 2018 Trance.
Basic bike but does everything pretty well.

Full SLX 1X drivetrain and brakes
Fox Rhythm 34 and float performance shock
Maxxis High roller 2 front and rear.
Bang on 14kg's


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Components:

• 2018 Process AL/DL 29 frame (size M, 9.7 lbs)
• RockShox Super Deluxe RCT shock
• SRSuntour Durolux 36 RC2 29" fork*(set to 170mm travel)
• Front Wheel: 29" ZTR Flow Mk3 + Hope Pro 2 + Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5WT EXO casing
• Rear Wheel: 27.5" ZTR Flow EX + Hope Pro 2 + Maxxis Aggressor 2.5WT DD casing
• BikeYoke Revive 160mm dropper post
• Shimano XTR m9120 brakes*
• Clarks vented floating rotors
• Shimano XTR m9100 shifter (set to 11 speed) + rear derailleur (med cage)
• E*thirteen TRS+ 9-46 cogs (11 speed)
• Shimano XTR m9020 cranks (165mm)
• Renthal cockpit (Fatbar Lite + Duo 40mm stem + Push-on grips)
• WTB Volt Ti saddle
• Sixpack Millenium pedals
• Bike weight: 34 lbs (estimate)









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mellymtb (Aug 1, 2014)

*Spot Rollik 150*


----------



## jeffsyRida (May 24, 2019)

*Yeah buddy!*

2019 Jeffsy CF PRO


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

Mostly Stock '18 Jeffsy 29 AL... shown full 29 here but ride 27.5+ and Mullet+ quite often...


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

GNU_BLIND said:


> Just under 30lbs! My nukeproof mega 275 xl stock weight was about 34lbs...after new tires down to 33lbs...found a stoopid good deal on some SRAM rail 50's, hopefully that'll bring it down to 31lbs and change. Next upgrade will be replacing the nukeproof okla dropper that is 120g away from 2lbs itself. Then I might be able to actually ride my bike.


This is AM not weight weenies.
Mine is 17kg. Downhill tyres and components that are strong (and heavy) so I can get home. I do not care about being first or last.


----------



## Tom Howard (Jan 8, 2019)

las-palmas said:


> This is AM not weight weenies.
> Mine is 17kg. Downhill tyres and components that are strong (and heavy) so I can get home. I do not care about being first or last.


Your Ibis? wouldn't have thought it was possible to get the weight that high? or is that 'as ridden', with all the lights/bags etc?


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Tom Howard said:


> Your Ibis? wouldn't have thought it was possible to get the weight that high? or is that 'as ridden', with all the lights/bags etc?


Light and external battery, 2 water bottles on saddle (1½ litre), the white canister that looks like a water bottle is with tools and of course tyres that are rigid instead of light, CushCore insert and sealant to keep the little air there is room for in the tyres inside. Saddle bag and of course pedals (some weigh their bike stripped, I do not). The comfortable saddle and Ergon grips are not lightweight either, but good for many hours on the trails. Almost forgot the pump. Bike is ready for anything being it just a few hours or a ride that could last into when light is needed. SinceI had CushCore inserts and downhill tyres I have had no sliding around on loose over hard with around 18 - 20 psi and with Quadboss sealant every little thorn hole has been sealed so my pump and spare tube have not been used. 
On top of that I have a Wingnut Enduro backpack with a 3 litre Source bladder with Osprey magnetic valve plus dried fruit when going out on longer tours. I was lighter myself 7 years ago when I was riding the bike with the lightest components I could find, but the air is still fresh and the exercise is needed in order to stay healthy as long as possible.
Just for fun, and since you asked, I took the scale used for weighing luggage when traveling by airplane and found out that precise weight is 17,815 kg with the components on the picture (not my clothes, helmet and shoes).






​


----------



## Tom Howard (Jan 8, 2019)

las-palmas said:


> Light and external battery, 2 water bottles on saddle (1½ litre), the white canister that looks like a water bottle is with tools and of course tyres that are rigid instead of light, CushCore insert and sealant to keep the little air there is room for in the tyres inside. Saddle bag and of course pedals (some weigh their bike stripped, I do not). The comfortable saddle and Ergon grips are not lightweight either, but good for many hours on the trails. Almost forgot the pump. Bike is ready for anything being it just a few hours or a ride that could last into when light is needed. SinceI had CushCore inserts and downhill tyres I have had no sliding around on loose over hard with around 18 - 20 psi and with Quadboss sealant every little thorn hole has been sealed so my pump and spare tube have not been used.
> On top of that I have a Wingnut Enduro backpack with a 3 litre Source bladder with Osprey magnetic valve plus dried fruit when going out on longer tours. I was lighter myself 7 years ago when I was riding the bike with the lightest components I could find, but the air is still fresh and the exercise is needed in order to stay healthy as long as possible.
> Just for fun, and since you asked, I took the scale used for weighing luggage when traveling by airplane and found out that precise weight is 17,815 kg with the components on the picture (not my clothes, helmet and shoes).
> 
> View attachment 1261491​


So you have a 12-13kg bike with 5-6kg worth of luggage attached, just because you store a lot of stuff on a bike, doesn't make it a heavy bike in the same way that a DH/freeride bike is heavy. i.e. the weight is in the structure/durability of the bike, not pumps, tools and lights hanging off it.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Whatever.

You are right.
Everybody is right.
In something.

Maybe none are right in everything.

Still pedalling uphill the weight counts no matter if it is from components or frame weight.

Or do you think that I should take off the weight of brakes; fork, GPS, light, pedals, saddle, sealant, shock, and tyre inserts, and wheels?
When riding with superlight components I had to stop rather often to fix and pump. Once the GPS ran out of battery power and I was in the middle of wherever without a map and while pedalling uphill I was lucky enough to break the chain. Fixing it is no problem as I have tools with me, but without it would have been a long walk to nearest place where I could call a taxi. 
Be prepared or walk home.


----------



## Tom Howard (Jan 8, 2019)

las-palmas said:


> Whatever.
> 
> You are right.
> Everybody is right.
> ...


Point is, people don't include all the extras like tools and lights when quoting a bike weight (or if they do, they mention thats its including all those things, that not everyone might take). It's like weighing yourself with a backpack full of stuff on your back.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Same answer as before Tom Howard:

You are right.


----------



## Tom Howard (Jan 8, 2019)

The gearbox one by tom.howard.562, on Flickr

The gearbox one by tom.howard.562, on Flickr

Details/more pics here...
https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/Tom-Howard,49177/setup,39368


----------



## GNU_BLIND (Aug 5, 2015)

*:d*


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom Howard said:


> The gearbox one by tom.howard.562, on Flickr
> 
> The gearbox one by tom.howard.562, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Very nice ride bro! How much does it weigh?


----------



## Tom Howard (Jan 8, 2019)

Shredman69 said:


> Very nice ride bro! How much does it weigh?


Thanks, Lots.

Around 36lbs, but as the weight is central in the frame, it rides much lighter.

Got some carbon cranks in the works that should trim 1/2 a pound off though


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom Howard said:


> Thanks, Lots.
> 
> Around 36lbs, but as the weight is central in the frame, it rides much lighter.
> 
> Got some carbon cranks in the works that should trim 1/2 a pound off though


Nice!


----------



## Tom Howard (Jan 8, 2019)

This is for when the trails are a bit less rowdy or longer rides

Stealthy... by tom.howard.562, on Flickr

Details here https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/Tom-Howard,49177/setup,39053

upgrades I'm waiting to fit are a Cane Creek DB IL, Chris King ISO hubs (an eBay bargain) and an AXS rear mech, shifter and reverb, that are on back order


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*Got my Intense Primer all set up*

Got my Intense Primer all set up, just waiting on the carbon E13 wheels (free with the bike) really glad I tried a few bikes first... several I wanted were pretty amazing pointing down and on the go fast trails but suffered in the tight stuff and climbing... this really feels like a great balance for what I ride.


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 3001 (Sep 10, 2019)

Orange Five 2017, size XL.

Dvo diamond 
Dvo topaz T3 air 
Dvo garnet 150mm
Sixc cranks, slx derailleur, xt 11-46 cassette, slx trigger
Spank oozy trail 395+ wheels / Progress carbon wheels
Weight with carbon wheels with ardents 29.5 lbs, 
And with spanks and magic mary/Hans dampf 31.5 lbs


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Updated my Orbea Rallon with the 2020 linkage kit and a new rear shock, w/ a longer stroke 2020 Fox DHX2 230x65mm. Now with 170mm front/rear travel. It's like having a new bike! or a reason to buy a mid/short travel bike


----------



## Sander79 (Oct 13, 2019)

Dabomb Castle Bravo
Shimano Saint shifters and RD
Shimano XT FD
Formula K24 brakes
Manitou Swinger 3-way with SPV
Rock Shox Revelation dual air
Continental Mountain King front
Michelin County Trail rear









Verstuurd vanaf mijn H8166 met Tapatalk


----------



## DumagueteRider (Apr 28, 2019)

*My Polygon Siskiu T7 Build*

Siskiu T7 frame 150 rear travel
RS Pike 160 travel fork
SRAM NX Eagle with GX shifter
Maxxis DHR 27.5/2.4 front
Schwalbe Nobbynic 27.5/2.25 rear
150mm dropper,with Chromag Trailmaster saddle


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2018 Giant Reign Advanced 0

Size M

Custom bits:
-Maxxis Assegai 2.5 (f)
-Specialized Eliminator 2.6 (r)
-Bontrager grips
-Kona 50mm, 6° rise stem
-150mm Contact dropper
-Sintered brake pads
-650lb spring

Still to install:
-780mm handlebar, 38mm rise
-30t Oval CR
-Chromag grips

One ride in and this bike will be awesome!!

Coil eats up the chatter like nothing else.

Lyrik is super composed.

Rides like a big BMX bike.









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

2020 Norco Sight
X2/36 suspension 
WAO Agent/i9 101 wheels (not shown)
XT 1x11, Saint brakes 203x180
Next R cranks
Chromag BZA stem/bars
TransX 170 dropper


----------



## romulin (Apr 23, 2017)

kragu said:


> 2020 Norco Sight
> X2/36 suspension
> WAO Agent/i9 101 wheels (not shown)
> XT 1x11, Saint brakes 203x180
> ...


Nice one. That color reminds of a polished oldtimer! 1x11 is all one needs.

Odoslané z M1 pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

2020 Santa Cruz Hightower, XL

Rock Shox Lyric Ultimate, 150mm
Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate shock
Race Face Atlas bar
Race Face Turbine stem
Race Face Turbine cranks, 30t
Race Face Arc 30 rims, Hope hubs
PNW Bachelor 170mm dropper, Loam lever
Shimano XT 12 speed
Shimano XT brakes, 4 piston front/2 piston rear
Shimano XT pedals
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5, front/DHR 2.4 rear


----------



## theraggyone (Jun 3, 2013)

I've had my 2019 mondraker foxy xr carbon 27.5 a few months now , awesome bike can't wait for the trails to re-open in the UK so I can get some more quality time on it.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

* Frame Size & Color: 2017 Intense Recluse SL Large
* Fork: Lyrik with a Smashpot spring side and an HC97 on the damper side
* Brakes: Magura MT7 with HC3 lever's and 203/180 Icetech rotors
* Cranks: SRAm XO1 Carbon 175mm
* Rear Derailleur: SRAm XX1 Eagle
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Stamp 1
* Stem: Oneup 50mm EDC stem
* Handlebar: Oneup 35mm rise carbon
* Seatpost: Oneup 180mm dropper
* Saddle: WTB Volt Team edition Titanium
* Bottom Bracket: Wheels MFG
* Cassette: SRAM XX1 Eagle
* Headset: Cane Creek 40 series
* Grips: ODI AG2's
* Front Tire: WTB Vigilante 2.3
* Front Rim: DT Swiss M502 
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT350
* Rear Tire: WTB Breakout 27.5 x 2.3
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss M502
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT350
* Weight: 32 lbs


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 12, 2008)

Just got this 2019 Cannondale Bad Habit 2 as a brand new left over model. Had it about a week now and just did a few upgrades.

Love the way it's so poppy and playful on the trail. This bike begs you take the jumps. It also being all murdered out in jet black just looks so slick.

2019 Cannondale Bad Habit 2 size Large
Fork: Rock Shox Rekon RL DebonAir
Shock: Rock Shox Super Deluxe RCT
Brakes: Shimano SLX
Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Crank: RaceFace Cinch 
Tires: Maxxis Rekon+ 27.5 x 2.8
TranzX Dropper 120mm


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Six months in the making and it's done. My first build from the wheels up, literally.

Frame: Nukeproof Reactor 275
Fork: Rockshox Revelation (upgraded with Charger and Debonair 2 150mm, basically a Pike, hence the new sticker)
Stem: Nukeproof Horizon 35mm
Handlebar: Nukeproof Sam Hill 760mm
Grips: Nukeproof Neutron
Shock: Rockshox Super DLX RCT
Brakes: Shimano M7100 SLX
Brake pads: MTX Red Label front, Discobrakes Ceramic Pro rear
Rotors: Shimano RT66 203mm front, 180mm rear
Cassette: Sunrace MX8 11-46t
Cranks: Shimano M7100 SLX 170mm
Chainring: North Shore Billet 30t
Chain: X11-SL Gold
Bashguard: Funn 26-32t
Derailleur/Shifter: Shimano M8000 XT
Dropper: Brand-X Ascend 150mm with Wolftooth lever
Seat: Bontrager Montrose Elite
Wheels: Easton ARC27 with Maxxis Highroller II
Hubs: Hope Pro 4 Boost


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Knolly Endo, it's AM enough for GA.


----------



## pushie (Aug 3, 2020)

Here is my Marino 27.5"
Yari Fork
Fox Float CTD shock
Spank Oozy 395+ wheel set
WTB Breakout 2.5" front
WTB Trail Boss 2.4" rear
SRAM Eagle GX drive train
Spank Spoon pedals
Bergtec chainring
Shimano XT brakes
Crank Bros dropper
Spank Spike stem and bars
Bergtec Bartender grips

Love this bike <3


----------



## mjs1231 (Jan 4, 2013)

*2021 Commencal Clash Essential XL*

Just about finished with this build.
lyrik 180 @ 46 offset
dpx2 170 custom tune
Box Two x-wide 11x50 drive train
large stamp pedals
Oneup V2 dropper @ 210
rider is 6f2
wtb i35 rims @ 27.5 
Originate 148 boost hubs

issues at build date:
shifter is super slop. rattles on trails. Hard to shift, loud and pings the rear wheel every shift....ping.....clank..... not sure how to address yet.
hub bearings needed extra grease
free hub also needed cleaned out and lots of good grease to add.

box two rear derailleur issues:

clutch had to be removed cleaned up and heavily greased. Also had to grease clutch roller bearing. problem was clutch was very notchy sending thud through the frame ever time sus compressed and clutch moved. clean and re-grease completely alleviated the issue. now smooth and tight. found outer mech bolt loose. removed and added some grease. stem for xl should default to 35mm for either bar thickness.

Frame/Bike should come with a warning.....the bb is low as f. 160 mm cranks or lesser. Schredd with care..... All love... Commencal.

what do you think?


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

*Santa Cruz Heckler 5, updated*

This old (old enough for a driver's license) bike was acquired as a new frameset direct from SC as a warranty of a Heckler 2, and went through a few configurations before it was updated earlier this year to the state described here.










*Frame:* Santa Cruz Heckler 5, "M" size, "Battleship Gray"
*Shock:* Fox DHX 5.0; 143mm rear travel
*Fork:* RockShox Domain RC; 149mm fork travel
*Headset:* Chris King
*Stem:* Thomson Elite
*Handbar:* Titec Hellbent DH
*Grip:* Titec Hellbent Lock-On
*Post:* TranzX Kitsuma
*Saddle:* Selle Italia Flite MAX Trans Am
*Shifter:* SRAM GX Eagle
*Derailleur:* SRAM GX Eagle
*Cassette:* SRAM NX Eagle, 11-50T
*Chain:* SRAM GX Eagle
*Crankset:* SRAM GX Eagle w/34T NX Eagle chainring
*BB:* SRAM DUB
*Pedals:* Shimano XT SPD
*Brakes:* Hayes Stroker Ace calipers w/Prime Sport levers & 180mm/160mm rotors
*Wheelset:* Easton Havoc AM
*Tires:* Hutchinson Barracuda, 2.35 x 26"

Trail weight (only attached dispensable accessory = Blackburn Mountain bottle cage) is roughly 33.5 pounds.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My '19 Polygon Siskiu N8, 160/160 29er in mullet mode!!

Build:
Wheels:
Front = Spank rim on DT Swiss 350 32h hub
Rear = DT Swiss Ex 1501 (off my 650b rig)
Tires:
(F) Maxxis Assegai Exo 3C Maxxterra 2.5
(R) Maxxis Aggressor DD 2.5
Suspension:
Fork = Fox Factory 36, Grip2 @160mm
Shock = Marzocchi Bomber CR w/ 650lb spring
Drivetrain:
11 speed XT/SLX, 30t Oval chainring, Truvativ Descendant 175mm cranks
11-46 Sunrace Cassette
Pedals: (not in pic)
Venzo SPD
Brakes:
Tektro Orion 4 pot
200mm rotors front and rear
Seatpost:
Giant Contact 150mm drop
Saddle:
Charge Cooker
Stem:
Spank Spoon 50mm
Bars:
Spank 25mm rise @780mm
Grips:
DaBomb
Misc:
Marshguard

Enjoying the mullet testing i.e. the rear wheel is off my 650b mule.

I'll be building up another Spank rim on the current 29er hub (DT Swiss 350 w/ 54t ratchet upgrade) in 27.5 mode.

Think I'll also chuck a Specialized Eliminator Black Diamond 27.5 x 2.6 tire out back on new wheel.

Above weighs roughly the same as the DD Aggressor & will offer a little more grip on the steeps.

Nothing wrong with the Aggressor.

N8 in this config feels like a park/free ride bike, which warrants greater traction.

In mullet mode HTA has gone from 65.5° to a quite slack 64°

STA has gone 75° to just North of 74°

BB has gone from 343.5mm to a ground huggy 328.5mm

As said above, bike has transformed from an AM 29er that can handle the odd Enduro event... to a free ride/bike park feeling steed.

The smaller rear end helps pop in & out of turns.

Slacker angles have steeps feeling not so steep.

Grinder climbs are only slightly worse.

However technical climbs require more body english due to increased slackness.

Pedal strikes have not increased which is a positive surprise.

Can't wait to ride it in the park!! 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Installed with back up wheels from my trail HT due to covid related delay of new hubs.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thorjensen said:


> Installed with back up wheels from my trail HT due to covid related delay of new hubs.
> View attachment 1922630


How do you like the pinner up front?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

socalrider77 said:


> How do you like the pinner up front?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far it has been working really good. I've used it from dry (not dust) to wet (not mud'ish) and i've nothing bad to say about it.
It's fast and I haven't washed out or experienced thread packing with dirt. 
If the trails are going soft for the weekend i'll through on a Hellkat instead.
I normally run Hellkat/Pinner on my FS.


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

My freshly updated Bird AM9 V2 RRR (160/150) for 2021/22











Frame Size & Color: Size L in raw
Fork: RockShox Lyrik Ultimative RC2 160mm
Shock: RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimative RCT
Brakes: Shimano XT M8020 4-pot, Galfer Fixed Disc Wave 203 f/r
Cranks: RaceFace Atlas, 170mm
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR M9000 11s
Trigger: Shimano XTR M9000
Pedals: Nukeproof Horizon Pro Enduro Sam Hill
Stem: Spank Split 35, 40mm
Handlebar: Spank Spike Vibrocore, 780, 25mm rise
Seatpost: OneUp v2, 180mm, w. WolfTooth ReMote.
Saddle: Fabric Scoop Radius Race
Bottom Bracket: Rotor BSA30
Cassette: Garbaruk 11-46
Headset: Hope Tapered
Grips: DMR DeathGrips
Front Tire: Kenda Hellkat AEC 2.4
Front Rim: WeAreOne The Union 29"
Front Hub: Erase Components Boost
Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal2 EMC 2.4
Rear Rim: WeAreOne The Union 29"
Rear Hub: Erase Components Boost, Shimano
Spokes: Sapim D-Light Silver, Sapim Polyax SecureLock brass nipples.
Weight: 14.8kg/32.6lb


----------



## Boss H0g (Aug 24, 2019)

Frame Size & Color: 2016 Medium Specialized SJ FSR
Carbon
Fork: Lefty Supermax 160mm
Brakes: Shimano XT
Cranks: SRAM GX 165
Front Derailleur: n/a
Rear Derailleur: SRAM GX 12 spd
Pedals: Shimano
Stem: Chromag BZA 35mm
Handlebar: Oneup Carbon
Seatpost: Raceface Turbine R
Saddle: Specialized Power Arc
Bottom Bracket: PF 30
Cassette: 10-51
Headset:
Grips: Ergon GA3
Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHRII
Front Rim: Enve M70
Front Hub/Skewer: Project 321 Lefty Hub
Rear Tire: Maxxis Aggressor 2.35R
Rear Rim: Enve M70
Rear Hub/Skewer: Dt Swiss 350
Weight: 32 lbs


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

This is such a great thread, awesome to go back to the first posts and look at the state of the art in 2006 compared to what were riding today...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The first bike in this thread is a 2005 Turner six pack with 6 inch rear, 7 inch front travel, 2.35 tires and even has a dropper post. Still a nice ride I would say!


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Bird AM9 with new 2023 Lyrik Ultimate, WTB Vigilante/TB combo, fresh SKF bearings in the frame.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> The first bike in this thread is a 2005 Turner six pack with 6 inch rear, 7 inch front travel, 2.35 tires and even has a dropper post. Still a nice ride I would say!


IDK, maybe if you sized up, got a zero offset post slammed the seat all the way forward and put in an angle set on it? 
(EDIT, I went and looked at post #1, maybe if you were able to size up 2-3 frame sizes! )

I still have access to my old 2007? Reign X. It's fun to ride now and then cause it's nimble and feels like a full suspension BMX bike. BUT... flip side is it's twitchy and WAY to short and that Fox DHX is an undampened pogo!  When I ride it I keep thinking of this...


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

2021 Kona Honzo st, xl

Fork: RS Lyrik 
Brakes: Shimano M8020/M8000 4piston F/2 rear 
Cranks: Profile elite w/SS wolftooth ring/bolts, connex SX chain
Rear Derailleur: XT M8000 11spd 
Pedals: Chromag Daggas
Stem: Renthal apex 40mm
Handlebar: Renthal FatBar
Seatpost: Fox Transfer 200mm
Saddle: WTB Rocket chromo
Bottom Bracket: Profile Racing
Cassette: XT M8000
Headset: cane creek 40
Grips: ODI elite
Front Tire: Assagai Exo+ 29x2.5
Rear Tire: Agressor DD 29x2.5
F/R Rims: I9 enduro S 
 Hubs: I9 1-1
Weight 33lbs


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Frame Size & Color: L Gg Smash w/Ti bolt kit RS SD Ultimate coil
Fork: MRP Ribbon coil
Brakes: Hope Tech 3 E4 Ti bolts at lever, calipers & adapters
Cranks: GX One Up ring and guide
Rear Derailleur: GX
Pedals: XTR Trail
Stem: I9 Ti bolts
Handlebar: Enve RSR
Seatpost: Bike Yoke Revive
Saddle: SDG
Bottom Bracket: SRAM
Cassette: XO
Headset: FSA
Grips: ERGON
Front Tire: E13 TSR
Front Rim: NOX
Front Hub/Skewer: I9 Ti rotor bolts
Rear Tire Aggressor 
Rear Rim: NOX
Rear Hub/Skewer I9 Ti rotor bolts
Weight 29lbs


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Frame Size & Color: XL Santa Cruz Hightower 2 CC Carbon/Blue
Fork: Fox 36 grip 2 Factory
Brakes: 4-piston XT MT8020
Cranks: Sram X01
Front Derailleur: N/A
Rear Derailleur: Sram X01 
Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet E LS
Stem: Anvil 50mm (had a Renthal in the Pic)
Handlebar: Raceface SixC
Seatpost: Fox Transfer Factory 175mm
Saddle: Anvil 
Bottom Bracket: Sram DUB
Cassette: Sram X01 (had an E*Thirteen cassette in the photo)
Headset: Chris King Dropset
Grips: Revgrips RG6
Front Tire: Vittoria Martello 2.5 trail
Front Rim: Enve M630
Front Hub/Skewer: I9 Hydra
Rear Tire: Vittoria Martello 2.35 enduro
Rear Rim: Enve M630
Rear Hub/Skewer I9 Hydra
Weight 32.1lbs










Light and efficient enough for more mellow XC trails, but can handle laps at Angel Fire Bike Park as well. Very happy with it!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry for the poor pic, but fun to see new and old next to each other.

14? years and feels like 14 lbs too! 










Dang that's a nice HonzoST build! I need to get me another one of those!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

OLDFATUGLY said:


> View attachment 1991780
> 
> 2021 Kona Honzo st, xl
> 
> ...


160 lyrik? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

socalrider77 said:


> 160 lyrik?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 SoCalrider77, it is a 160 (64deg HTA, perfect). Stiingya, thank you for the kind words. The build specs came together nicely, and perform beyond expectations.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

2009 Mongoose Teocali Super
Fork = SR Suntour Durolux RC2 TA 160-120mm
Shock = RockShox Monarch Rt3 Debonair
RaceFace Turbine Cranks (22-32-Chromag Bash) and BB with Azonic 420 pedals
Bionicon C-Guide
RaceFace Turbine Bar with ODI Vans grips
RaceFace Atlas Stem
Shimano SLX front Derailleur
SRAM XO shifters, Rear Derailleur, 9speed cassette, & chain
2011 Avid Elixir CR with 203mm Magura Storm HC rotors
ZTR Flows laced to DMR Revolver hubs on Kenda Excavators
KS E-TEN 100mm remote seatpost with an SDG Bel Air saddle


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

2022, 27.5 Giant Trance X 3, mostly stock, except the chain guide and tool free thru axles


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

that Goose was not ridden enough!! Don't make the same mistake with the Trance X!!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

The Goose is well ridden , well not last four years I got lazy, fat and unmotivated. But the motivation is back, lost 30 pounds hence the new bike reward

But it just looks better from afar, but up close you'll notice the battle scars, over years its gone through several iterations , its on third fork, and those i replaced the lowers when I serviced it.

Lately I'm just been replacing older worn out components, new brake rotors, new stickers (3rd set) for the rims ( they have been re-laced 3 times and hubs replaced once) , new saddle, new cable housings on the way etc etc.. gonna make it my urban assault bike and backup for the Trance. `Probably spending too much money on it but I still love the goose gave me the motivation go explore places I never would have done before and find new ways to injure myself along the way.

above the clouds


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Cobra8d said:


> The Goose is well ridden , well not last four years I got lazy, fat and unmotivated. But the motivation is back, lost 30 pounds hence the new bike reward
> 
> But it just looks better from afar, but up close you'll notice the battle scars, over years its gone through several iterations , its on third fork, and those i replaced the lowers when I serviced it.
> 
> ...


My bad, then it's in great shape!! I hear ya about the last four years putting a change on riding habits!!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

No worries, probably got to defensive anyways.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Specialized Enduro S5









Chromag Doctahawk XL

Both bikes see everything from XC to DH days at the bike park. One is faster, the other can be a lot more fun.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

yzedf said:


> View attachment 1994820
> 
> Specialized Enduro S5
> 
> ...


Great choice in tires on both of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

socalrider77 said:


> Great choice in tires on both of those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Trying other options than my normal dhf/dhr2 setup. The rear on the Enduro, Eliminator in T7 compound has been good for rolling speed but the Grid Trail casing folds pretty easily in corners. Versus on the hardtail have been great and they last forever, they will probably be my preferred set going forward.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

yzedf said:


> View attachment 1994820
> 
> Specialized Enduro S5
> 
> ...


just got the enduro S5 and looking forward to getting it set up and running. You been happy with yours?

I see you have the s5 how tall are you? I am a little Nervous at 6’5” but it’s the biggest they make.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> just got the enduro S5 and looking forward to getting it set up and running. You been happy with yours?
> 
> I see you have the s5 how tall are you? I am a little Nervous at 6’5” but it’s the biggest they make.


Just under 6’4” here, 35-40mm stem is perfect for me. I’ve been riding it lately with only one 5mm spacer under the stem to keep the reach longer.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

yzedf said:


> Thanks. Trying other options than my normal dhf/dhr2 setup. The rear on the Enduro, Eliminator in T7 compound has been good for rolling speed but the Grid Trail casing folds pretty easily in corners. Versus on the hardtail have been great and they last forever, they will probably be my preferred set going forward.


I tried Versus tires, but my rear tire lasted about 200miles until the center treads wore out, side knobs did hold up well but losing the center knobs made traction climbing a bit rough.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

BigJZ74 said:


> I tried Versus tires, but my rear tire lasted about 200miles until the center treads wore out, side knobs did hold up well but losing the center knobs made traction climbing a bit rough.


What tires do you normally run and how many miles do you get out of them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Frame: Santa Cruz Hightower v3
Shock: RS Super Deluxe Ultimate
Fork: RS Pike Ultimate
Brakes: TRP DH-R Evo
Cranks: GX
Rear Derailleur: GX Eagle
Pedals: Chromag Synth
Handlebar: Santa Cruz Carbon
Seatpost: One Up V2 180
Saddle: WTB Pure
Cassette: GX Eagle
Headset: cane creek 40
Grips: ODI Rogue
Front Tire: Dissector 29x2.6
Rear Tire: Dissector 29x2.4
F/R Rims: WA1 the Agent
 Hubs: I9 1/1
Not loving the tires lately. They have a lot of squirm and the side knobs are not very supportive. Thinking of trying the new Forecasters or Continental tires next season. Otherwise everything is just fantastic. The RS Ultimate suspension feels better than the base model Fox I had been using. The brakes are also excellent, probably a little overkill. Couldn't be happier with how it turned out!


----------



## john.ecc (8 mo ago)

My 2021 Specialized Enduro - Started as "Comp" Spec but has changed...











Frame: 2021 Specialized Enduro - Size S2
Shock: RockShox Super Deluxe Select - Custom Colour Graphics from Invisiframe (Stock Part)
Fork: RockShox Lyrik Select 170mm - Custom Colour Graphics from Invisiframe (Stock Part)
Brakes: SRAM Code R 200mm F / 180mm R (Stock Part)
Crankset: Shimano XT M8100 - 165mm
Chain: Shimano XT CN-M8100
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M8100
Shifter: Shimano XT M8100
Chainring: AbsoluteBlack 32T Oval
Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 35 - 30mm Rise cut to 760mm
Stem: Renthal Apex 35 - 40mm
SWAT Tool Removal - Replaced with Hope Head Doctor + Hope Cap
Grips: ODI Longneck Lockon
Pedals: e*thireen Base Flat Pedal
Seatclamp: Hope 38.5mm 
Seatpost: X-Fusion Manic 150mm (Stock Part)
Saddle: Prime Primavera Carbon Saddle
Cassette: ZTTO K7 Ultralight 11-50T
Rims: e*thirteen TRSR Carbon 27mm ID
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition Race
Hubs: Hope Pro 4
Tires - Maxxis Minion DHR II 29 x 2.3
Tubeless Valves: Peaty's x Chris King MK2 42mm
Current weight is 14.78 kg / 32.58 lbs


----------

